# Marathon Weekend 2022



## FFigawi

I normally create the new thread before heading out to DATW, but these aren’t normal times. Since race weekend in 2022 is going to be epic, including the return of Rogue Two and the Roving Goof Troop Road Party (TM), we might as well get started early.


----------



## rteetz

I am in 1000%


----------



## Barca33Runner

Well, I took a year off Dopey and they decide to cancel the races. Pretty sure I have to be in for 48.6 this time just to make sure the Weekend happens for everyone. Gotta take one for the team.


----------



## camaker

I have already asked my TA to add me to her list of commitments for Dopey when TA bibs are allotted.


----------



## Krandor

I'm in.


----------



## The Expert

IN! At least the 10K and Full but possibly Dopey because why the hell not?


----------



## chantaldb

Hoping to be IN for Dopey!


----------



## shellott-hill

Sign me up!


----------



## xjillianpaige

In for the full! Might as well run Boston that year, too, right?


----------



## happ

I'm in (hopefully)!


----------



## braycon

Fabulous!  I am in totally in - thinking Goofy, but maybe it's time to go Dopey?  Thanks for kicking this off...!


----------



## MissLiss279

I will probably try for Dopey again.


----------



## Goofed98

In for Goofy.  Still can't justify passing up a 7:13 tee time and wide open course at the Palm or Magnolia for a 5k, so Dopey is out. (Plus the cigars and screwdrivers are an integral part of my taper).


----------



## nekonekoneko

Ain't nothin gonna break my stride
Nobody gonna slow me down
Oh no
I gotta keep on movin!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Fingers crossed for Dopey!

Thinking about registration is already giving me anxiety though. If 2022 happens, I have this feeling they’ll still limit capacity and there will be an overwhelming demand and sellouts in just a few minutes. 2022 is the year I began thinking about for Dopey because of WDW’s 50th. But I guess if the race weekend happens and Dopey sells out, I’d be happy doing anything. Maybe Goofy or the Marathon. I just want in-person races again since everyone’s speculation about the end of RunDisney in person is depressing.


----------



## Dug720

Hoping to be in for the Half. I'd already ordered my custom capri skirt and arm sleeves to make sure they were here in time to get a couple of practice runs in in them (I feel like I jinxed MW by doing it  ) so I'll have those for next year.


----------



## avondale

The 2021 marathon was going to be my first RunDisney race and the trip along with it was going to be my nephew's first trip to WDW.  We've canceled everything and hope to do it all in 2022.  So hopefully I'll manage to get a marathon registration again!


----------



## dtrain

In for 2022 Marathon!  Going for another sub 3, let’s gooooooooo!


----------



## SheHulk

We were planning on the 2020-2021 school year being the year we used our AP vouchers we had been hanging onto, including me doing a bunch of runDisney races, but that plan has been pushed back to 2021-2022 obviously. I'm like 50% sure I'll do maybe the half or the full, only. One-and-done Dopey has crossed my mind but I don't know... registration next year is going to be bedlam. I'll probably wind up grabbing anything I can get within 5 minutes of registration opening up.


----------



## drummerwife

I’m in for the “happy challenge” 10k and half.


----------



## Z-Knight

crossing fingers my Travel Agent can get me into Dopey


----------



## Baloo in MI

Count me in for Dopey 2022!  We will likely be DVC members by then so hopefully I will have two chances to battle for a Dopey spot!


----------



## DIS-OH

I’m in...race(s) to be determined,


----------



## hotblooded

No idea what will be, but I want to be there so I’ll be following this thread as usual.


----------



## pluto377

Hoping to be in for Dopey!  Will definitely be using a TA.


----------



## SarahDisney

Put me down for a tentative 5K and 10K. It will depend a lot on various factors relating to life, work, and my sister's schedule, but I miss marathon weekend and would like to try to be there.


----------



## zakdavid

FFigawi said:


> I normally create the new thread before heading out to DATW, but these aren’t normal times. Since race weekend in 2022 is going to be epic, including the return of Rogue Two and the Roving Goof Troop Road Party (TM), we might as well get started early.


What is Rogue Two and the Roving Goof Troop Road Party? Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

zakdavid said:


> What is Rogue Two and the Roving Goof Troop Road Party? Thanks!


Fun, a lot of fun.

Rogue Two was @lhermiston and @FFigawi running to DHS mid race during the 10K to get a boarding group and then running back to finish the 10K.

Roving Goof Troop was sort of an all weekend thing but a group of us running together and just having the time of our lives.


----------



## dobball23

I'm in. Planning on doing Dopey and Castaway Cay Challenge. When 48.6 isn't enough, go for 51.7!


----------



## zakdavid

rteetz said:


> Fun, a lot of fun.
> 
> Rogue Two was @lhermiston and @FFigawi running to DHS mid race during the 10K to get a boarding group and then running back to finish the 10K.
> 
> Roving Goof Troop was sort of an all weekend thing but a group of us running together and just having the time of our lives.


Haha awesome! I didn't realize you could cut out and back. But re Roving Goof Troop, if your taking new runners count me in haha


----------



## CDKG

Count me in for Dopey!


----------



## Krandor

Z-Knight said:


> crossing fingers my Travel Agent can get me into Dopey



After how crazy dopey was for 2021 I got with my TA (who is a rundisney person herself) for star wars and that worked well.  I'm going to go on and put in a dopey request with her.


----------



## baxter24

Already started making plans for me and my friend that joined me back in January!


----------



## PCFriar80

I'm in for the 10K and 1/2, running the 10K with my wife and 3 nieces [triplets] and the 1/2 with one of the 3 nieces.  Already penciled in 1/5/22 for arrival day and leaving on 1/13.


----------



## steph0808

I'm in for 2022! I was out for 2021 because we are building a new house (well, sometime in the next few weeks, hopefully it will start).

But I'm in for 2022 - I don't know for what yet. Probably the full, because that's what I always do!  (Plus, I like to think I'm on a streak of a marathon every year since 2018), so doing one in January ticks the box early to keep the streak going).


----------



## KevM

A bit to early for me to really know, but replying so I can follow along.


----------



## rdiver

Wife and I planning on doing Dopey together. It might be a big family trip again as in 2020 and theoretical plan would be to stay in a Treehouse Villa.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

I’m in for Goofy 2022!!  But I’m heading into uncharted waters with this one:  I usually do my own registration and stay on my DVC points but for Goofy 2022 and Dopey 2023 I’m going to need to use a TA and am in desperate need of recommendations!!

I know we’re a ways out from this but I’m a (little more than) slightly obsessive planner and not having any clues about which TA to use is driving me batty!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Z-Knight

MeridaMonkey said:


> I’m in for Goofy 2022!!  But I’m heading into uncharted waters with this one:  I usually do my own registration and stay on my DVC points but for Goofy 2022 and Dopey 2023 I’m going to need to use a TA and am in desperate need of recommendations!!
> 
> I know we’re a ways out from this but I’m a (little more than) slightly obsessive planner and not having any clues about which TA to use is driving me batty!!
> 
> Thank you!!


TA that are good that I have used are:
   Sarah Bergman at Park and Preston Travel. 
   Pat Stone at Pat Stone Travel

BTW these are runDisney Travel Agents so not competing with DIS Travel Agents, which are not rundisney


----------



## wdvak

we are in for Dopey.


----------



## JulieODC

Tentatively in forDopey!


----------



## Sleepy425

I’m in for at least the half. Depending on which kids I have (foster parent), maybe I’ll bring a couple and have them run the 10k with me.


----------



## BigEeyore

Planning on Goofy!


----------



## Princess KP

Planning on Dopey and DATW!


----------



## roxymama

Tentatively in for that thing you all think I should finally do


----------



## cburnett11

2021 was going to be my first Dopey, so I'm obviously going to try again for 2022.


----------



## Genieyourefree

Planning for 2022 to be my first dopey!


----------



## Lake183

cburnett11 said:


> 2021 was going to be my first Dopey, so I'm obviously going to try again for 2022.



Same! Bring on 2021 training and MW 2022!


----------



## lahobbs4

Wanted only the marathon for 2021, so clearly this means I will bump back up to Dopey #3 for 2022! And definitely staying around long enough to do DATW this time


----------



## 1lilspark

Pre covid my plan was to do the 2022 half to run through the castle for WDW’s 50th 

on the fence if I’d want disney to be my first half now but may try to get in for the 10k


----------



## jmasgat

I'm in......if only for DATW.  That's something I will gladly train for and finally not 'm'uck up.


----------



## Novatrix

Planning on registering for Goofy or "at least" the marathon if Goofy is sold out. 

Disney holds one of the few race weekends where you're "only" doing a marathon.


----------



## lovingeire

Well, I guess I better tune in so maybe I can check off the bucket list in 2022...


----------



## Herding_Cats

Is there any kind of an idea (guess???) of the dates for this?  If it's the 6th-9th I might have to do something as my birthday falls during that weekend...


----------



## FFigawi

Herding_Cats said:


> Is there any kind of an idea (guess???) of the dates for this?  If it's the 6th-9th I might have to do something as my birthday falls during that weekend...



Race weekend should be Jan 6-9. MLK Day is the 17th, and race weekend ends a week before that holiday.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

I'm in!  Back to Goofy in 2022!


----------



## quandrea

I’m in for the half. Dd will be on a gap year (studying like a maniac during these crazy times so she can graduate early). She’s planning the Dopey. Thought she’d need to wait until after university to do the Dopey, but Covid provided at least one opportunity. Looking forward to it. My first half was supposed to be Star Wars weekend 2020. Had to settle for a local virtual half instead. Staying at OKW.


----------



## Waiting2goback

I am probably in for Goofy for 2023 but nothing for 2022.  The way my schedule works out with having my kids 2023 is the next time I don't have my kids for marathon weekend so I have to wait unfortunately.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

My original plan was marathon 2021 and Dopey 2022 before my 50th b-day.  I'm not sure I want my first marathon to be at the end of Dopey, so now I'm not sure.  I guess we will see how I'm feeling once registration happens.

I'll definitely be there running something, if I can get in!


----------



## poohs4me

I am hoping for Dopey in 2022 and Castaway Cay Challenge!


----------



## DerTobi75

Hoping for Dopey in 2022.


----------



## musika

Popping a toe in the water and tentatively saying 10K for 2022 and following along!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Most likely


----------



## GoofyKatieRuns

Ready to pounce on that Dopey!


----------



## JediKnightXan

Tentative for the marathon, but 2023 is more likely for me, will know more by the time registration opens.  Thank you for starting the thread!


----------



## JB22

rteetz said:


> I am in 1000%


yup


----------



## Livelovedance

Joining in! I’ve followed the marathon weekend thread for a couple years, and enjoyed many SAFD posts. One of my “future” running goals was to run my first marathon in Disney in 2022, and here we are already! Hopefully this race (which now doesn’t seem so far away) will keep me motivated. I’m excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## pixarfan24

If all goes well, I should be able to make it for the Half in 2022!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm in, probably for Dopey again.


----------



## poohs4me

Livelovedance said:


> Joining in! I’ve followed the marathon weekend thread for a couple years, and enjoyed many SAFD posts. One of my “future” running goals was to run my first marathon in Disney in 2022, and here we are already! Hopefully this race (which now doesn’t seem so far away) will keep me motivated. I’m excited and nervous at the same time



I feel the same way.


----------



## Dopey 2020

All in


----------



## ZellyB

Hoping to be there.  I'll just be spectating and enjoying all the Dis meet-ups.  @Chris-Mo will run some (all??) the races.  To be determined.


----------



## kirstie101

No 2022 for me. 2023 is my goal. I’ll be following this thread though and cheering you all on!


----------



## Herding_Cats

I told DH that my "crazy brain" says DO DOPEY BECUASE YOU WOULD COMPLETE IT ON YOUR BIRTHDAY.  And as of right now, i've never even run a race (thanks, covid) or know if I even enjoy them and want to do ANY.  And I think that realistically the training time commitment would be too much AND it's at pretty much the worst time of year for me to just be gone for 5 or 6 days.  But you guyyyyyys.   It would be the best birthday accomplishment/present to myself.

Note: when i start a new "hobby" I tend to go waaaay down the rabbit hole, and then competely drop it or at least lose the crazy-high intensity from when I began within about a year.  Right now the new hobby is running.


----------



## opusone

Herding_Cats said:


> I told DH that my "crazy brain" says DO DOPEY BECUASE YOU WOULD COMPLETE IT ON YOUR BIRTHDAY.  And as of right now, i've never even run a race (thanks, covid) or know if I even enjoy them and want to do ANY.  And I think that realistically the training time commitment would be too much AND it's at pretty much the worst time of year for me to just be gone for 5 or 6 days.  But you guyyyyyys.   It would be the best birthday accomplishment/present to myself.
> 
> Note: when i start a new "hobby" I tend to go waaaay down the rabbit hole, and then competely drop it or at least lose the crazy-high intensity from when I began within about a year.  Right now the new hobby is running.


Although I know nothing of your background or current fitness level, I would recommend easing into running.  Injuries can easily occur if you try to do too much too quickly.  Trying Dopey the same year as your first race ever can be done, but it doesn't mean it is wise.  I would plan out a progression from 5ks, to 10ks, to half marathons, and then if you are still interested, try a marathon.   You may find that you like certain distances more than others (shorter fast races like 5ks/10ks vs. more endurance races like half marathons, marathons, or even ultras).  I would definitely not attempt Dopey prior to running a marathon.  Dopey will always occur near your birthday, so you can wait another year or two.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I'm in decent shape.  Did about 6 month of beachbody stuff through the winter and spring (which is my usually thing....I have used BBOD to "get through" winter for a few years now), started running/training this summer, and am generally active, etc.  Was training for a half that was supposed to happen last weekend (it went full virtual, so my SIL and i deferred to next year) and princess 10k, and that's obviously virtual now also.

And like I said.....that's my "crazy brain" talking.  COULD i do it?  yeah, if i could get a reasonable schedule worked out for the time commitment it would take.  SHOULD i do it?  ehhhhh......


----------



## col1

Herding_Cats said:


> I'm in decent shape.  Did about 6 month of beachbody stuff through the winter and spring (which is my usually thing....I have used BBOD to "get through" winter for a few years now), started running/training this summer, and am generally active, etc.  Was training for a half that was supposed to happen last weekend (it went full virtual, so my SIL and i deferred to next year) and princess 10k, and that's obviously virtual now also.
> 
> And like I said.....that's my "crazy brain" talking.  COULD i do it?  yeah, if i could get a reasonable schedule worked out for the time commitment it would take.  SHOULD i do it?  ehhhhh......


----------



## col1

Hoping to be in for the Full in 2022


----------



## Z-Knight

The expected dates would be January 6th through 9th, 2022, correct?


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> The expected dates would be January 6th through 9th, 2022, correct?



‘That should be correct.


----------



## dobball23

Z-Knight said:


> The expected dates would be January 6th through 9th, 2022, correct?


I just told my wife (before reading your question) that 15 months from today is the 10K!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I intend to train for the 2022 Dopey, but I won't register until I know that my wife and I will have been vaccinated for Covid.


----------



## MagnificentMaleficent

Hopefully in for Dopey!


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

Started Training for Dopey 2019 - Fractured my hip. 2 year recovery
Started Training for Dopey 2021 -Global Pandemic

I'm planning on Dopey 2022 but I'm a little scared what will happen if I register again.  Here's hoping 3rd times a charm.


----------



## kilowan

Dopey 2019 was first live Disney race, first marathon and I thought last. 
After seeng all the Facebook, Intagram and this forum posts for the 2020 Marathon Weekend I decided I needed to do it again. So signed up for Dopey again, and well you know the rest. Just could not bring myself to do a Virtual Dopey, keep the 10k since Oswald is my youngest son's favorite.
Hopefully 2022 happens, was already planning on signing up for Dopey and thinking about doing all 4 WDW race weekends in 2022.


----------



## 1lilspark

Park passes just opened up through January 2022 it will be interesting to see what will still be available when race registration rolls around


----------



## ddonner

I had 2022 planned as my first Dopey. Now I hope I am fast enough to get in.


----------



## poohs4me

How do you all stay motivated when the race is over a year away?


----------



## rteetz

poohs4me said:


> How do you all stay motivated when the race is over a year away?


Plan, watch videos, have fun with it. I like to put my training plan on a printed/paper calendar. I often watch race recaps and vlogs to keep me excited. As time goes on then things will pop up and more motivation will come.


----------



## camaker

poohs4me said:


> How do you all stay motivated when the race is over a year away?



I have intermediate goals and races that I schedule and train for. That helps keep both motivation up and fitness maintained until it’s time to start training for the event.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

poohs4me said:


> How do you all stay motivated when the race is over a year away?


Recap videos and finding and looking at the old race guides helps me a lot too.  I also figure out when my "official" training is supposed to start and then work backwards to think of mini-milestones I want to hit in each of the months before that begins (be they races, training goals, etc.) to break up the time and help keep me motivated. so, if its an 18-week training plan and I want to be running 30 miles per week (or whatever) when it starts, how do I get there.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Plan, watch videos, have fun with it. I like to put my training plan on a printed/paper calendar. I often watch race recaps and vlogs to keep me excited. As time goes on then things will pop up and more motivation will come.


I’m old school and love my paper calendar. It is extremely gratifying to grab that pen and mark off each completed day. And so disturbing to see any days NOT marked off!


----------



## musika

Disney at Heart said:


> I’m old school and love my paper calendar. It is extremely gratifying to grab that pen and mark off each completed day. And so disturbing to see any days NOT marked off!



I like this approach. I've only ever trained for a 10K distance - how do you come up with a training plan, and when do you start your training?


----------



## FFigawi

musika said:


> I like this approach. I've only ever trained for a 10K distance - how do you come up with a training plan, and when do you start your training?



Paging @DopeyBadger to the white courtesy phone


----------



## DopeyBadger

musika said:


> I like this approach. I've only ever trained for a 10K distance - how do you come up with a training plan, and when do you start your training?



Easily one of my favorite running topics are training plans and their design!  I'll give a narrow and broad answer.

Narrow - Traditionally a training plan starts about 16-18 weeks prior to the event (a half marathon in this case).  For more experienced runners, you may see plans as short as 8-12 weeks (although there is plenty of training that leads into that).  For newer runners, occasionally you may see plans longer than 18 weeks.  The 16-18 week window is traditionally a sweet spot for most because it balances the potential for overtraining and burnout (if you train for too long leading into the event) and for being underprepared (if you train for too short leading into the event).

Broad - Today.  

I'll put the rest behind a "spoiler" because it's a long answer.



Spoiler: Broad Answer



A single training plan is simply one step in a much longer journey for the purpose of endurance running.  The true gains will come from stringing together multiple training plans in an effort to reach one's goals.  

So you have to ask yourself, "Why did I sign up for this half marathon and what are my goals?"  That would dictate what you plan to do over the course of the next year plus.  Your goal is personal and there are no wrong goals.  You could say- _I want to finish.  I want to break 3:30/3:00/2:30/2:00/1:30/x time during my half marathon.  I want to take pictures with every character and finish with time to spare.  I want a dark Magic Kingdom Castle picture.  I want to be in a fitness place where I can goof off with friends and have a good time on the course without a worry.  I want to finish feeling good and enjoy my Disney vacation.  Etc.  _All of these are valid goals.  I gather from this:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/talk-to-me-about-marathon-weekend.3814231/
that your goal is to finish the half marathon and still be able to enjoy your family vacation without interruption.  So, my response would be, the better fitness position you are in on the day of the half marathon, the more of a buffer you'll have from the balloon ladies cutoff.  Thereby, putting you in a position where you don't have to necessarily try as hard on race day and still finish without worry.  By putting in less effort on race day, you'll be less sore afterwards and able to enjoy your vacation without interruption.  So let's say you were in either 2:30 or 3:15 HM shape (and I've got no idea where you actually are, but simply as an example).  The 3:15 HM runner is going to have to put in a harder effort relative to their own fitness level in order to finish the race before the cutoff.  They are likely to feel more sore post-race.  The 2:30 fitness runner could also run the HM at 3:15 HM pace.  They would feel pretty good after the race and probably have a low level of fatigue from the event.

So that's where we circle back to the beginning of the broad answer.  If your goal is to put yourself in position on race day to be able to finish with minimal interruptions to a family vacation, then your training starts today (well not literally today, but you get the picture).  You'd want to lay out a multi-training plan approach leading into race day to maximize the time you have between now and then.  It's the big picture approach.  Because if you're currently a 3:15 HM runner, maybe depending on how training goes and your potential, you could be a 2:30 HM runner in January 2022 after multiple good training plans.

As for the other part of the question pertaining on "how do you come up with a training plan?", my first advice would be "don't" (especially since it's your first).  Don't come up with your own and rather use a plan you can find that best fits your life and what you've been doing in the past.  For instance, let's say you've been doing 3 days per week and a max of 60 min per day.  I wouldn't suggest picking up a plan that is 7 days a week, multiple double workouts, and maxes at 240 min in a day.  It's an extreme example.  But the point is, you want to find a plan that bridges where you are to potentially how much availability you have.  If all you can work into your life schedule is 3 days per week, then choose a plan that is 3 days per week.  If you can pull off 4 days per week, and you were previously doing 3 days per week, then find a 4 day a week plan.  But try to choose something you think you can commit to nearly 100%.  You don't want to choose a 5 day a week plan knowing you'll more than likely not be able to follow many of the time or day commitments.  At the end of the day, the author of those plans wrote it that way for a reason.  And the reason might be more complicated in reality than it seems on the surface.  So making edits to the plan could be changing things that might make a difference on race day.  There are plenty of plans you can find available online for free.  The runDisney site has some Galloway ones and Hal Higdon is a common place for free plans as well.  I urge you to read the instructions for either of those though because you'll get more out of their plans by doing so.

But let's say your life is not traditional.  You can't commit to running consistently 3 days per week on a M, W, Sa schedule.  Maybe some weeks you can do M, W, Sa and other weeks T, W, F, Su.  So on and so forth.  Maybe it's because you travel for work, or are a nurse with weird hours, or your kids have variable schedules that need to be worked around, or any other completely valid life reason.  Then you're going to be best off either working with someone else, crowd sourcing with a place like the DIS, or as a last resort for a new runner writing your own.  If you end up deciding you really really just want to write your own training plan, then I wrote this coming up on 3 years ago.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-i-write-a-custom-running-training-plan.3661946/
It goes step by step in the process of how I write custom training plans.  It's written in a way that you yourself could write the plan for yourself by yourself.  Admittedly, it's long and there are a lot of details.  But when someone authors a training plan, these are the things they take into consideration.  Above all else, I would focus on training at an appropriate pacing.  That'll lead to the most enjoyable experience in the short term within a single training plan as well as the long term over the course of the next year or so.  Hansons, McMillan, Daniels, and Galloway have calculators that give a range of paces that will be useful.  None more useful than easy and long run paces.  You may be shocked at how relatively slow the easy/long run paces are, but trust me "train slow to race fast" works.

https://lukehumphreyrunning.com/hmmcalculator/race_equivalency_calculator.phphttps://www.mcmillanrunning.com/http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/magic-mile/https://runsmartproject.com/calculator/



I hope that helps and let me know if you have any other follow-up questions.  I'm always happy to help and chat about training plan philosophy.  If you do decide to write your own and want a second set of eyes, I'm always willing to take a look and critique based on what I see.  I've written just under 500 completely unique plans for about 125-175 different runners.  So I've seen my fair share of variables over the years.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@musika Now you have your answer from the “master” @DopeyBadger! Good luck with your training!


----------



## musika

@DopeyBadger Thanks. I'm digesting!


----------



## TeeterTots

I’ll be there! My neighbor needs to run her first dopey!


----------



## michigandergirl

I'm a little late to this party, but I'm planning on Goofy 2022!!


----------



## Spikester

I'm planning something, just not sure what yet.


----------



## LSUfan4444

My 11 year old wants to run the 10K so we are going to plan to go back and I will run with her. If for some reason we can't get into the 10K we will just register for the 1/2 and run to probably the Grand and call it wrap there. She would miss the finish line and medal and get main street so I guess there's somewhat of a tradeoff.


----------



## Kerry1957

LSUfan4444 said:


> My 11 year old wants to run the 10K so we are going to plan to go back and I will run with her. If for some reason we can't get into the 10K we will just register for the 1/2 and run to probably the Grand and call it wrap there. She would miss the finish line and medal and get main street so I guess there's somewhat of a tradeoff.


If you and your daughter quit running and just keep slowing walking the course, then you will most likely get swept by the balloon ladies before the finish line.  My understanding is you would then ride the parade bus to the finish line and still receive your medals.


----------



## Z-Knight

LSUfan4444 said:


> My 11 year old wants to run the 10K so we are going to plan to go back and I will run with her. If for some reason we can't get into the 10K we will just register for the 1/2 and run to probably the Grand and call it wrap there. She would miss the finish line and medal and get main street so I guess there's somewhat of a tradeoff.


daughter has to be 14 years or older to be able to register for half marathon


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Well. I'm toward the higher end of middle age, am in the worst shape of my life, have a terrible case of plantar fasciitis, and have never run a marathon. But I've always wanted to.

I have over a year to get ready and I think I can do this. 

Just typing those words and preparing to hit "post reply" feels like a weighty commitment, but one I'm very excited about.


----------



## Spikester

ok, so has anyone mostly walked Dopey?  I am training to walk it, starting early to get my speed up.


----------



## FFigawi

Spikester said:


> ok, so has anyone mostly walked Dopey?  I am training to walk it, starting early to get my speed up.



It's certainly possible to walk Dopey. The minimum required pace is 16 minutes/mile. That's not speedwalking, but it's not exactly a leisurely stroll either. With proper training, there's no reason to think you couldn't do that for seven hours.


----------



## Spikester

FFigawi said:


> It's certainly possible to walk Dopey. The minimum required pace is 16 minutes/mile. That's not speedwalking, but it's not exactly a leisurely stroll either. With proper training, there's no reason to think you couldn't do that for seven hours.



Thank you for your encouragement.  I have finished 3 halfs, and the Princess Challenge last Feb.  It's the leap to the full marathon that's a little scary.


----------



## drummerwife

Spikester said:


> ok, so has anyone mostly walked Dopey?  I am training to walk it, starting early to get my speed up.


You can absolutely walk Dopey! I’ve done Dopey three times walking it twice and run/walk once. My average walking pace was between 13:00 (5 & 10k’s) and 15:00 (half and full). If you start early and are consistent with your training you should be able to finish with no problems. Good luck!


----------



## jennamfeo

Hi. Remember me? Can I join in on some Dopey 2022 fun?


----------



## bananabean

jennamfeo said:


> Hi. Remember me? Can I join in on some Dopey 2022 fun?



New message board, who dis?


----------



## PCFriar80

1GoldenSun said:


> Well. I'm toward the higher end of middle age, am in the worst shape of my life, have a terrible case of plantar fasciitis, and have never run a marathon. But I've always wanted to.
> 
> I have over a year to get ready and I *think** know *I can do this.
> 
> Just typing those words and preparing to hit "post reply" feels like a weighty commitment, but one I'm very excited about.


Fixed it for you!  See?  Progress already!  Sit back, relax, take care of that PF, come up with a plan and enjoy the ride [run].  You'll have a lot of fun on this thread....wait until the registration day drama! 
There are a lot of supportive people on this thread so let us know if you have any questions or just want to provide us with your updates and progress!  Happy planning and training!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

PCFriar80 said:


> Fixed it for you! See? Progress already! Sit back, relax, take care of that PF, come up with a plan and enjoy the ride [run]. You'll have a lot of fun on this thread....wait until the registration day drama!
> There are a lot of supportive people on this thread so let us know if you have any questions or just want to provide us with your updates and progress! Happy planning and training!


Haha, thank you; I hope you're right! 

And regarding the people on this thread, I see what you mean. I've been reading old posts here just to gain information and everyone is so helpful and supportive, and there is so much great advice. Plus, I've come across some of my favorite posters from other forums!


----------



## sandam1

1GoldenSun said:


> Well. I'm toward the higher end of middle age, am in the worst shape of my life, have a terrible case of plantar fasciitis, and have never run a marathon. But I've always wanted to.
> 
> I have over a year to get ready and I think I can do this.



Just a piece of unsolicited advice, take the time NOW to get treatment for the plantar fasciitis! Do it right and don't skimp on it so that you can go into your eventual training strong. 

My story - for as long as I had been running, I would get a stabbing pain in my calf when I would try to start off fast. After I did a couple of miles, I could pick up the pace no problem, but until then I had to go reaaaally slow. Stopping and stretching my calf helped a bit, but never for long. I looked for suggestions, but nothing seemed to work - warming up more, stretching more, strengthening my calves, changing shoes, you name it. Finally, about three months before last year's Princess weekend, I broke down and went to see a physical therapist who is also a runner. At initial assessment he diagnosed the problem (lack of ankle flexibility) and gave me a plan to get me running pain-free. A LOT of my Princess training was done walking since my running was strictly limited by my PT, but during the race, I felt 500x better than my previously races. My only regret was that I didn't seek out help sooner. (P.S. I also had to pay out of pocket for the treatment since it wasn't technically due to an injury, but again, it was totally worth it).

After my PT sessions were over, my therapist referred me to his training program, RunSmart Online, and it focused A LOT on strength programs for runners to prevent injuries. His theory is that injuries are caused by muscle imbalances and to tackle the root cause of the problem rather than the symptoms (i.e. the pain) and that the sooner you acknowledge the problem, the quicker it will be solve it. It makes a ton of sense once you get into it. Also, since he is both a physical therapist and a runner, he is very knowledgeable in both perspectives. (P.S. If anyone wants more information about the RunSmart program, let me know. I find it 100% worth it). 

Right now, since there is almost nothing going on race wise and you have plenty of time before 2022, it is the perfect time to get in some strength and hopefully be ready for some injury-free training next year. Again, just my two cents! Take them for what they are worth...


----------



## hrvoje

Subscribed. 
Participating in the WDW Marathon weekend has been on my bucket list for years.   Former runner, just turned 50 and out of shape but want to work towards getting fit again, and having a long-term goal helps tremendously.  Thinking of the 10k and 1/2.


----------



## Baloo in MI

1GoldenSun said:


> Well. I'm toward the higher end of middle age, am in the worst shape of my life, have a terrible case of plantar fasciitis, and have never run a marathon. But I've always wanted to.
> 
> I have over a year to get ready and I think I can do this.
> 
> Just typing those words and preparing to hit "post reply" feels like a weighty commitment, but one I'm very excited about.


As others have shared take the PF seriously.  It is y to Italy treatable but vicious if you don’t.  Lots of time to get ready for 2022; you got this!!!


----------



## pinkxray

I am thinking about maybe a 10k for 2022. I had a major surgery in March and it has been tough getting back to running with no goal in mind. I am so out of shape from where I was before surgery. 
I am hoping Wine and Dine weekend comes back this year, but wouldn’t mind Marathon weekend either. Just need something to look forward to.


----------



## nostalgic4disney

drummerwife said:


> You can absolutely walk Dopey! I’ve done Dopey three times walking it twice and run/walk once. My average walking pace was between 13:00 (5 & 10k’s) and 15:00 (half and full). If you start early and are consistent with your training you should be able to finish with no problems. Good luck!


Your post encouraged me. I registered for the 2021 10k which was canceled but really want to do the 1/2. My last half was the princess and I over did it during training injuring my IT band. I ran/walked the whole race in pain! So I’ve been scared to do anything. Knowing that if needed I can walk it. Thanks


----------



## Marc A.

2020 Dopey survivor, I’lll be back for 2022 and bringing the family with me to participate in some fashion.  I’ve been battling hamstring issues since May, therapy and dry needling, but it just doesn’t go away.  Thinking its something more.
Prolonged sitting cause issues too.  If I have to I will be walking Dopey!!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What is Dopey?


----------



## FFigawi

1GoldenSun said:


> What is Dopey?



The Dopey Challenge is four races (5k, 10k, half, full) over four days during marathon weekend.


----------



## jmasgat

1GoldenSun said:


> What is Dopey?



So Dopey is the name given to running all 4 events during Marathon Weekend--the 5k on Thursday, 10k on Friday, Half marathon on Saturday and Marathon on Sunday.  So 48.6 miles over 4 days.  One registers for the Dopey Challenge.  It costs around $600 and for that you get 6 shirts, and if you complete all the races, 6 medals.  You also get the joy of waking up early on 4 consecutive days for races that start at 5:30 am.  So it is easy to see why it's called Dopey!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

FFigawi said:


> The Dopey Challenge is four races (5k, 10k, half, full) over four days during marathon weekend.


Jeez Louise people do this?!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

jmasgat said:


> So Dopey is the name given to running all 4 events during Marathon Weekend--the 5k on Thursday, 10k on Friday, Half marathon on Saturday and Marathon on Sunday. So 48.6 miles over 4 days. One registers for the Dopey Challenge. It costs around $600 and for that you get 6 shirts, and if you complete all the races, 6 medals. You also get the joy of waking up early on 4 consecutive days for races that start at 5:30 am. So it is easy to see why it's called Dopey!


I can't lie (well I can, but I won't) now I kinda want to do this. Sounds so masochistic.


----------



## quandrea

My family is in!  Dd will be 17. She is taking a gap year (finishes a year early this June) and Dopey fits her schedule. She thought she’d have to wait until after university to participate. My other dd will be 11 and she and I will run the 10k for sure and maybe the 5k. I’d like to do the half, but it will wait until my younger dd is older.

Just wondering if I’m better off using a travel agent for this weekend rather than my dvc points to ensure registration. Thoughts?


----------



## nekonekoneko

1GoldenSun said:


> Jeez Louise people do this?!


Yes they do, my DW happily(?) doing it every year.  In her mind, the worst of it is getting up at 2:45-3:00 in the morning, 4 days in a row.


----------



## nekonekoneko

quandrea said:


> My family is in!  Dd will be 17. She is taking a gap year (finishes a year early this June) and Dopey fits her schedule. She thought she’d have to wait until after university to participate. My other dd will be 11 and she and I will run the 10k for sure and maybe the 5k. I’d like to do the half, but it will wait until my younger dd is older.
> 
> Just wondering if I’m better off using a travel agent for this weekend rather than my dvc points to ensure registration. Thoughts?



I think my only concern is that to run the marathon, you need to be 18 to run Dopey/Goofy/Full Marathon.  Though policies seem to keep changing all the time.


----------



## quandrea

nekonekoneko said:


> I think my only concern is that to run the marathon, you need to be 18 to run Dopey/Goofy/Full Marathon.  Though policies seem to keep changing all the time.


Really?  I hadn’t thought about the age issue. Ah well. I guess she will be in for the 5k, 10k and half then.


----------



## Novatrix

1GoldenSun said:


> Jeez Louise people do this?!


Not only do they do it, it's usually one of the first race categories to sell out.


----------



## FFigawi

1GoldenSun said:


> Jeez Louise people do this?!



Umm, yes, about 7500 or so people do this every year. As mentioned above, the worst part isn't the running, it's waking up at 330am four days in a row.


----------



## jmasgat

1GoldenSun said:


> I can't lie (well I can, but I won't) now I kinda want to do this. Sounds so masochistic.



I have done Dopey once, and it remains one of my proudest running accomplishments.  The thing is, it's a different mindset to do four races vs. one. The pressure is off for racing/setting PR and you can just run for pleasure (which, I have been told, is what most people do at Disney races  ) When I did Dopey, I ran 3 of 4 races with some random guy who pegged my pace in the 5k and asked if he could tag along.  As a solo runner, It was something I had never done, but it was a fun experience. By the time Sunday's marathon came along, I felt really good and ran a modestly paced race--enough to qualify for Boston (I'm older, so that helped).  And I felt the least sore after Dopey than I have in any other marathon.

So it can be done "for fun". As others have noted, getting up in the dead of night for 4 nights in a row is tough---but it does make for great stories to friends/co-workers.


----------



## nekonekoneko

FFigawi said:


> Umm, yes, about 7500 or so people do this every year. As mentioned above, the worst part isn't the running, it's waking up at 330am four days in a row.


Someone else said this, I think from there, but I forget whom: "runDisney, where everything is magical, except for the start time"


----------



## DISRNR1000

I’m going to plan for the 5k with my mom and half with my husband.  Cannot wait!


----------



## Z-Knight

NYC HALF in March is cancelled...stuff like that makes me worried for Star Wars in April.... sigh, i hate this year


----------



## rteetz

1GoldenSun said:


> What is Dopey?


The greatest thing in the history of the world.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> The greatest thing in the history of the world.



Now I’m just confused. I thought Animal Kingdom was the greatest thing in the history of the world?  Or was it Tiffin’s? Or Satu’li Canteen?  I lose track...


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Now I’m just confused. I thought Animal Kingdom was the greatest thing in the history of the world?  Or was it Tiffin’s? Or Satu’li Canteen?  I lose track...


Animal Kingdom is the greatest theme park in the world.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Any guesses on when registration will open? Or maybe a better question is how confident is everyone that 2022 can happen? I think Star Wars is very unlikely to go on, but perhaps they’ll be able to start up again with 2021 Wine and Dine. By then, hopefully they can do an in-person event, even if they have to have some modifications (lower capacity, different expo set-up, etc). I’m trying to remain optimistic!


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Any guesses on when registration will open? Or maybe a better question is how confident is everyone that 2022 can happen? I think Star Wars is very unlikely to go on, but perhaps they’ll be able to start up again with 2021 Wine and Dine. By then, hopefully they can do an in-person event, even if they have to have some modifications (lower capacity, different expo set-up, etc). I’m trying to remain optimistic!


Well they haven’t mentioned anything about Star Wars yet. They also haven’t given official dates for Wine and Dine 2021 or beyond. I expect we may get something on the future when they update us on Star Wars which really could be anytime now.


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> Jeez Louise people do this?!



Only people who are really really Dopey do it.


----------



## CP3uhoh

My guess is this has been noted somewhere but are the “working dates” for this Jan 5-9? Have a reservation for wine and dine weekend, but thinking we’ll want this as a backup as I’m pretty confident this will happen while fall 2021 is probably 2/3 likely.  Thanks


----------



## shellott-hill

Right now the best guess is January 6, 1010 will be the day of the 5k...only 387 days to go!


----------



## CP3uhoh

shellott-hill said:


> Right now the best guess is January 6, 1010 will be the day of the 5k...only 387 days to go!


Thanks, that’s what I was thinking, the fifth being the first day of the expo.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

CP3uhoh said:


> My guess is this has been noted somewhere but are the “working dates” for this Jan 5-9? Have a reservation for wine and dine weekend, but thinking we’ll want this as a backup as I’m pretty confident this will happen while fall 2021 is probably 2/3 likely.  Thanks


I’d definitely think so. Jan 12-16 seems too late.


----------



## EPHomie

I'm running the half! Along with 4 of my neighbors. Basically, the whole block will be convoying from Illinois for our first rundisney race.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

If 2022 Marathon Weekend can happen live, I’m even more anxious about registration now. With such a long break, people are going to be so ready to sign up that I just anticipate a nightmare.


----------



## dtrain

Wonder if they'll allow POT's from 2020 since COVID made official 2021 racing very difficult.  If I can't get A corral with a 2020 POT I doubt I'll even bother registering since I'm going for sub 2:50.


----------



## rteetz

dtrain said:


> Wonder if they'll allow POT's from 2020 since COVID made official 2021 racing very difficult.  If I can't get A corral with a 2020 POT I doubt I'll even bother registering since I'm going for sub 2:50.


That’s nearly two years. PoT is going to be a mess but I’m not sure they can do that. While there aren’t the normal amount of races there are local chip times races happening now and as more things improve they will continue to come back.


----------



## CP3uhoh

*DisneyDreamer said:


> If 2022 Marathon Weekend can happen live, I’m even more anxious about registration now. With such a long break, people are going to be so ready to sign up that I just anticipate a nightmare.


Yeah, this is an event that falls into the category of concerts, Broadway shows etc....When those are a go again, it's going to be like winning the lottery to get tickets. Regular season baseball games may sell out...LOL


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> That’s nearly two years. PoT is going to be a mess but I’m not sure they can do that. While there aren’t the normal amount of races there are local chip times races happening now and as more things improve they will continue to come back.


No chip timed races in my county, and few in the area. Those that are in nearby counties have mostly been 5k or trail races which, of course, are much slower than road races. And we haven’t wanted to go very far out for racing. I think most people would NOT have appropriate POT, and many corrals will have to be based on appropriate times submitted by runners. E.g. right now I’m running a 10-11 minute mile, and also was able to do that for the Peachtree Virtual 10K. For a half or challenge, it would most likely be 11-12. If only people would be honest!


----------



## FFigawi

Disney at Heart said:


> No chip timed races in my county, and few in the area. Those that are in nearby counties have mostly been 5k or trail races which, of course, are much slower than road races. And we haven’t wanted to go very far out for racing. I think most people would NOT have appropriate POT, and many corrals will have to be based on appropriate times submitted by runners. E.g. right now I’m running a 10-11 minute mile, and also was able to do that for the Peachtree Virtual 10K. For a half or challenge, it would most likely be 11-12. If only people would be honest!



Your last sentence is the problem. Many Disney runners are not honest with their times and paces because they want extra time for character stops, to beat the balloon ladies, or both. I expect the 2022 races will require POT from 2020 or 2021, and possibly extending back to 2019.


----------



## Kerry1957

Disney at Heart said:


> No chip timed races in my county, and few in the area. Those that are in nearby counties have mostly been 5k or trail races which, of course, are much slower than road races. And we haven’t wanted to go very far out for racing. I think most people would NOT have appropriate POT, and many corrals will have to be based on appropriate times submitted by runners. E.g. right now I’m running a 10-11 minute mile, and also was able to do that for the Peachtree Virtual 10K. For a half or challenge, it would most likely be 11-12. If only people would be honest!


I live in suburban Chicago and while there have been almost no races in the area, I have raced this summer/fall in Wisconsin, Indiana, and Kentucky. The Run the Bluegrass half marathon in Lexington was a long drive, but I was impressed by the measures they were taking to "ensure" (my words) safety, and I managed to get the result I wanted to be in a good corral when runDisney starts again. My old PoT was no longer good enough to get into a timed corral with the new requirements.

I took a bit of a calculated risk and now have a PoT for 2021(if W&D happens) and I hope all of 2022.  I understand that many/most other runners may decide not to take that risk. Given that, I hope that runDisney extends backwards the dates for a PoT submission.

As far as people being honest...I'm afraid to say it just will not happen. I have spoken with a bunch of people of the past few years who say that:

It's not dishonest, it's clever
Everyone else does it, so I need to just to keep up
For all of the money I paid, I will do whatever I want to
You are the bad person, not me, because you may judge me and that is unacceptable
It increases my pleasure/satisfaction and that is all that matters


----------



## jmasgat

Kerry1957 said:


> As far as people being honest...I'm afraid to say it just will not happen. I have spoken with a bunch of people of the past few years who say that:
> 
> It's not dishonest, it's clever
> Everyone else does it, so I need to just to keep up
> For all of the money I paid, I will do whatever I want to
> You are the bad person, not me, because you may judge me and that is unacceptable
> It increases my pleasure/satisfaction and that is all that matters



I feel an overwhelming urge to whack these people upside the head, only it won't do any good.  Selfish me-centric  a-holes will always be selfish me-centric a-holes. One need only look around the country today to see it all in action.


----------



## Kerry1957

jmasgat said:


> I feel an overwhelming urge to whack these people upside the head, only it won't do any good.  Selfish me-centric  a-holes will always be selfish me-centric a-holes. One need only look around the country today to see it all in action.


I agree, although that means I would sometimes have to whack myself on the head. I see this attitude everywhere; rich and poor, liberal and conservative, white Black and brown, young and old. 

And now off politics and back to runDisney......


----------



## avondale

Kerry1957 said:


> As far as people being honest...I'm afraid to say it just will not happen. I have spoken with a bunch of people of the past few years who say that:
> 
> It's not dishonest, it's clever
> Everyone else does it, so I need to just to keep up
> For all of the money I paid, I will do whatever I want to
> You are the bad person, not me, because you may judge me and that is unacceptable
> It increases my pleasure/satisfaction and that is all that matters



I teach at a large public university.  The first four points sound like students rationalizing cheating on an exam.  The last one doesn't quite fit...


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

They probably won't do it, but I'd love to see them extend the window AND the cutoff time.  A 2:45 half (even for the first year back), would mean more work for placing people but would accurately distribute more people across corrals.  Instead of everyone claiming a pace that puts them in the first non-proof of time corral.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dtrain said:


> Wonder if they'll allow POT's from 2020 since COVID made official 2021 racing very difficult.  If I can't get A corral with a 2020 POT I doubt I'll even bother registering since I'm going for sub 2:50.



One thing to keep in mind, is that if (and it's certainly an unknown if) they keep the POT corral cutoffs the same, then you're looking for a ~1:44 HM or faster for "A" corral in the marathon.  That's a 7:57 min/mile pace, and for a fitness level of someone aiming for sub-2:50 that's towards the slower end of their easy spectrum pacing per Daniels.  So I think it'll just be a matter of finding a single in-person HM between now and October 2021 that's anywhere close to you.  I certainly don't know how easy/hard that will be up through October 2021.  But pace wise, getting that "A" POT time shouldn't be much effort such that you could just do a race on a whim and minimal heads-up.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Onceuponamarathon said:


> They probably won't do it, but I'd love to see them extend the window AND the cutoff time.  A 2:45 half (even for the first year back), would mean more work for placing people but would accurately distribute more people across corrals.  Instead of everyone claiming a pace that puts them in the first non-proof of time corral.


Just a personal experience from running one half without POT and one with at DIS. (I've never seen it really matter anywhere else FWIW). So in 2016, Wine and Dine was my first half and I had no POT because in the Houston area, if you don't run the half in January at the Houston Marathon or the Woodlands Half in March, there is nothing over the summer and I was not up to 13 miles yet. I did a 10-miler in early OCT, but too late. 

Anyway, I found the people in the first corral without POT to be very accommodating to me, letting me get to the front without any complaints at all before the start. So I was off with clear sailing for about 5 minutes and then I hit a wall of people walking 6-7 across.....thats when the jumping curbs, off and on medians occurred and it slowed me down, BUT my last mile was 8:12. I was irritated because I wanted to come in under 2 hours and I was 2:03.

Fast forward a year later, wife and I did challenge at Food and Wine. I had a POT which made the 10k free of any real obstacles crowd wise, obviously. Very humid that weekend so half seemed like a bear, stopped for a potty break, pictures with Oswald and a couple others (no lines really) whereas I didn't stop once the year before for anything. Final time. 2:05 and without the pics and bathroom, clearly would have been about the same time. 

So moral of the story is, your time may not be that affected. I'm always impressed people opt in to the corrals behind the first one that doesn't require POT anyway simply because it makes it harder to get swept the further up you start. Anyway, I hope this is an issue because that means the races have returned!


----------



## Kerry1957

I am usually in the last corral with a PoT submission, and have not had much of a crowding issue after the first mile or two in the 4 W&D HMs or the 1 Marathon I have run. I have only run 1 10K at W&D and I finished very frustrated. Even at a leisurely pace (for me 13:00 minute miles), I came up on those 6-7 across people walking you mention too many times throughout the race. I zigged, I zagged, I ran on the grass, and I decided I would not run another 10K at Disney unless I was walking or slowly running with a friend.

I think a lot depends on your expectations of what you want to accomplish during the run. For many, waiting in line for character pics is a big, or even major, reason why they signed up. Walkers in front are simply not an issue. For folks wanting to PR, starting in one of the front corrals may be the difference between a PR and an almost PR.

I'm in the middle. I want to run fairly hard, but take in the sights and sounds without stopping for pics or pushing for a PR. A timed corral allows that to happen for me.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

CP3uhoh said:


> Just a personal experience from running one half without POT and one with at DIS. (I've never seen it really matter anywhere else FWIW). So in 2016, Wine and Dine was my first half and I had no POT because in the Houston area, if you don't run the half in January at the Houston Marathon or the Woodlands Half in March, there is nothing over the summer and I was not up to 13 miles yet. I did a 10-miler in early OCT, but too late.
> 
> Anyway, I found the people in the first corral without POT to be very accommodating to me, letting me get to the front without any complaints at all before the start. So I was off with clear sailing for about 5 minutes and then I hit a wall of people walking 6-7 across.....thats when the jumping curbs, off and on medians occurred and it slowed me down, BUT my last mile was 8:12. I was irritated because I wanted to come in under 2 hours and I was 2:03.
> 
> Fast forward a year later, wife and I did challenge at Food and Wine. I had a POT which made the 10k free of any real obstacles crowd wise, obviously. Very humid that weekend so half seemed like a bear, stopped for a potty break, pictures with Oswald and a couple others (no lines really) whereas I didn't stop once the year before for anything. Final time. 2:05 and without the pics and bathroom, clearly would have been about the same time.
> 
> So moral of the story is, your time may not be that affected. I'm always impressed people opt in to the corrals behind the first one that doesn't require POT anyway simply because it makes it harder to get swept the further up you start. Anyway, I hope this is an issue because that means the races have returned!




I’m just impressed you peed AND did character stops in 2 minutes . 

I’ve run with and without a PoT at Disney. My experience is that is makes a large difference (at my pace).


----------



## CP3uhoh

Onceuponamarathon said:


> I’m just impressed you peed AND did character stops in 2 minutes .
> 
> I’ve run with and without a PoT at Disney. My experience is that is makes a large difference (at my pace).


I think it was just Oswald and Dopey and I was in the first corral after the “elite” folks I think so no one really waiting there or at the porta potty. I was sort of surprised it was 2:05 even with my watch going and I sort of conceded sub 2 so I was irritated thinking it would have been close if I made no stops again. 

I would add a fun part with no POT is the amount of people you cruise past, it’s mile 6 before you stop passing someone every few seconds. On the downside the following year, people were passing me once in a while which was sort of shocking from my experience the year earlier. Dopey was in Germany I think but the previous year by being forced to go slow to start , felt like it was sprinting through the world showcase but never made up the slow start Should have kicked up the pace sooner. This is from 2017, watch was close. But I jas MapMyRun in headphones and I started that sooner and that time had me at 2:11 and that’s what was pacing me. Oh well


----------



## Z-Knight

CP3uhoh said:


> Just a personal experience from running one half without POT and one with at DIS. (I've never seen it really matter anywhere else FWIW). So in 2016, Wine and Dine was my first half and I had no POT because in the Houston area, if you don't run the half in January at the Houston Marathon or the Woodlands Half in March, there is nothing over the summer and I was not up to 13 miles yet. I did a 10-miler in early OCT, but too late.



I'm in houston - there are other half marathons here besides the houston and woodlands one - there is the bayou half series (http://www.bchalfseries.com/).  There are also several 10 milers that can also be used in place of the half (https://texas10series.com/) - though not all of the 10 milers are in the immediate houston area but a bunch are. We also have the Space City 10 miler. And there is also the Bridge Series that includes two 10ks, and finishes with a half marathon in November (usually).


----------



## Kerry1957

Z-Knight said:


> There are also several 10 milers that can also be used in place of the half



I'm glad you mentioned that. @DopeyBadger has discussed it before, but if you look at the pace required to earn a PoT in a 10-miler vs a HM, you may agree that for many runners, the 10-miler will be easier. The cut-offs are 1:54 for a 10-mile or 2:30 for an HM. The 10-mile required pace is thus about 11:24 min/mile, while the HM required pace is about 11:27 min/mile.


----------



## FFigawi

Z-Knight said:


> I'm in houston - there are other half marathons here besides the houston and woodlands one - there is the bayou half series (http://www.bchalfseries.com/).  There are also several 10 milers that can also be used in place of the half (https://texas10series.com/) - though not all of the 10 milers are in the immediate houston area but a bunch are. We also have the Space City 10 miler. And there is also the Bridge Series that includes two 10ks, and finishes with a half marathon in November (usually).



Don't forget the Seabrook Half in March or Pearland or Sugarland or...or... There are plenty to choose from besides the two first mentioned.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Question:
What is the earliest a sane, definitely not obsessed person can start checking weather reports for Marathon Weekend 2022?  

Asking for a friend


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy_42K said:


> Question:
> What is the earliest a sane, definitely not obsessed person can start checking weather reports for Marathon Weekend 2022?
> 
> Asking for a friend


Let’s just get signed up first


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Maybe I am looking at this or Princess depends on logistics.
I would be doing 1/2 Marathon what do you guys like better this one or Princess better?
This would be my first 1/2 Marathon, I have done a ton of 5k and some 10ks. Now I want to push myself to 1/2 marathon.


----------



## pwmitch237

I'm in & joining the Dopey crazies for my 2nd Dopey in 2022.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Maybe I am looking at this or Princess depends on logistics.
> I would be doing 1/2 Marathon what do you guys like better this one or Princess better?
> This would be my first 1/2 Marathon, I have done a ton of 5k and some 10ks. Now I want to push myself to 1/2 marathon.


I can't speak to running Princess as I never have. I do know that the courses for WDW 1/2 and Princess Half are identical. 

To me then it comes down to race experience. If the return of runDisney also includes the return of something akin to the regular experience, then you are essentially choosing between a wide variety of character stops along the course from a wide variety of Disney, Pixar, and possibly Marvel movies. This can, but does not necessarily include princesses. If the WDW Half does include princesses, plan on 1 or 2 princesses along the course. For obvious reasons the Princess Half will feature more princesses. Those who have run Princess can provide more information on if the characters are exclusive to Princess movies or if they branch out a little bit.

One other factor that may matter is your feelings about being part of the "main" event. For marathon weekend, they place a lot of emphasis on the marathon and Dopey. If you would somehow that you are a "lesser" runner for "only" choosing the half, then Princess may be the better choice. And note that choosing a race makes you a runner. Period. I will never forget the excitement and enthusiasm of a lady I met after the 2017 Avengers Half at Disneyland who had just run her first 5K. She was so excited and proud of her tremendous accomplishment. I'm glad that she felt she could share her excitement with me because she was a fellow runner.

Theme/medal can also play a part in your decision. The WDW Half medal has historically featured Donald Duck. The Princess Half medal has in recent years begun to feature a different princess each year. You will not know who is on the medal when you register and you will need to register for Princess as soon as they post registration.

If you just want a runDisney half marathon experience, then I think you choose the weekend that best meets your schedule.

Whatever you decide, best of luck in your training.


----------



## sandam1

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Maybe I am looking at this or Princess depends on logistics.
> I would be doing 1/2 Marathon what do you guys like better this one or Princess better?



I did the 2019 Marathon Weekend 1/2 as my first 1/2 ever and then did the Princess weekend challenge in 2020. So I can give you my personal opinions. Overall, I liked the MW better. I really wanted to like the Princess weekend, but it had a few hiccups for me that I just couldn't get over.

- The race merchandise shopping was crazy stupid. We got held in another room for a hour and a half to even get let in. And then everything was incredibly picked over (and this was on the afternoon of Day 1) and a mess. I really wanted a jacket and you had to go through PILES of discarded merchandise that were EVERYWHERE, scavenging for what you might be looking for, which I never did. Then you had to wait in another massive line to check out. MW was nothing like that experience and we were there approximately the same time of day. 
- The Princess weekend was the first time that I had done a Disney 10K and I hated the experience. I was in the last starting corral for the 10K (even through I was in the first non-POT corral for the half) and the crowds were insane. I got stuck back in the pack and couldn't find room to run. I do intervals and wound up winging it - running when I could, walking when I had to. I like 10K distance, but my race experience that day just stunk. They don't take POTs for the 10K so I'm not sure how to be 100% sure it wouldn't happen again.
- We did the Universal parks for both trips and the crowds during the Princess weekend were significantly greater than MW. Hotel costs and flights were also more expensive.
- I preferred the slightly cooler weather than I had for the MW than Princess, but of course this completely depends on the year. 

Now there were a few pros for the Princess weekend:
- For me and with my job, it was MUCH easier to do the long runs in January/February than during the Thanksgiving/Christmas season. That is one of the things that has me nervous about Dopey training.
- I could do the challenge on the Princess weekend and get the weekend's "big medals." The only way to do a challenge for MW is to add the marathon distance, which is a BIG commitment. The 10K/half is much more reasonable to me.

The half marathon course is - historically - virtually the same for both weekends (spoiler alert: a lot of highway, run down Main Street, through the castle, into the backstage area and back out on surface roads/highway, don't blink going through Epcot and finish) so there isn't a pro/con with that. Honestly, after my nightmare 10K, I was never so happy to see miles of wide open pavement for the half.


----------



## sandam1

Sorry, duplicate post!


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Maybe I am looking at this or Princess depends on logistics.
> I would be doing 1/2 Marathon what do you guys like better this one or Princess better?
> This would be my first 1/2 Marathon, I have done a ton of 5k and some 10ks. Now I want to push myself to 1/2 marathon.


Disney Princess 2011 was my first half marathon  so I vote Princess. My sister and I made it into a girls' trip (though race morning she was at the hotel ordering room service). If you will be running with someone who prefers marathon weekend, that would be an argument for marathon weekend. Princess weekend has a better chance of good weather, being in late February, though the Christmas decorations are typically still up in the MK and sometimes Disney Springs for Marathon weekend. 

I just feel like so much of the focus marathon weekend is on challenge runners that one can feel overshadowed, even if you have a big personal accomplishment (and maybe that is just my personality). It's the only place where people say they are "only" doing a marathon. I did the 10k and half marathon 12 weeks after having my daughter, yet I felt my accomplishments would have been a bigger deal had I waited until Princess weekend (but my oldest kid turned 3 between marathon weekend and princess weekend, so not having to buy him a ticket was the only reason we picked the January race weekend).


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Disney Princess 2011 was my first half marathon  so I vote Princess. My sister and I made it into a girls' trip (though race morning she was at the hotel ordering room service). If you will be running with someone who prefers marathon weekend, that would be an argument for marathon weekend. Princess weekend has a better chance of good weather, being in late February, though the Christmas decorations are typically still up in the MK and sometimes Disney Springs for Marathon weekend.
> 
> I just feel like so much of the focus marathon weekend is on challenge runners that one can feel overshadowed, even if you have a big personal accomplishment (and maybe that is just my personality). It's the only place where people say they are "only" doing a marathon. I did the 10k and half marathon 12 weeks after having my daughter, yet I felt my accomplishments would have been a bigger deal had I waited until Princess weekend (but my oldest kid turned 3 between marathon weekend and princess weekend, so not having to buy him a ticket was the only reason we picked the January race weekend).


 I would be doing it alone. I ask my mom and my husband and neither want to try a 1/2 marathon. They may come to cheer me on though. 



sandam1 said:


> I did the 2019 Marathon Weekend 1/2 as my first 1/2 ever and then did the Princess weekend challenge in 2020. So I can give you my personal opinions. Overall, I liked the MW better. I really wanted to like the Princess weekend, but it had a few hiccups for me that I just couldn't get over.
> 
> - The race merchandise shopping was crazy stupid. We got held in another room for a hour and a half to even get let in. And then everything was incredibly picked over (and this was on the afternoon of Day 1) and a mess. I really wanted a jacket and you had to go through PILES of discarded merchandise that were EVERYWHERE, scavenging for what you might be looking for, which I never did. Then you had to wait in another massive line to check out. MW was nothing like that experience and we were there approximately the same time of day.
> - The Princess weekend was the first time that I had done a Disney 10K and I hated the experience. I was in the last starting corral for the 10K (even through I was in the first non-POT corral for the half) and the crowds were insane. I got stuck back in the pack and couldn't find room to run. I do intervals and wound up winging it - running when I could, walking when I had to. I like 10K distance, but my race experience that day just stunk. They don't take POTs for the 10K so I'm not sure how to be 100% sure it wouldn't happen again.
> - We did the Universal parks for both trips and the crowds during the Princess weekend were significantly greater than MW. Hotel costs and flights were also more expensive.
> - I preferred the slightly cooler weather than I had for the MW than Princess, but of course this completely depends on the year.
> 
> Now there were a few pros for the Princess weekend:
> - For me and with my job, it was MUCH easier to do the long runs in January/February than during the Thanksgiving/Christmas season. That is one of the things that has me nervous about Dopey training.
> - I could do the challenge on the Princess weekend and get the weekend's "big medals." The only way to do a challenge for MW is to add the marathon distance, which is a BIG commitment. The 10K/half is much more reasonable to me.
> 
> The half marathon course is - historically - virtually the same for both weekends (spoiler alert: a lot of highway, run down Main Street, through the castle, into the backstage area and back out on surface roads/highway, don't blink going through Epcot and finish) so there isn't a pro/con with that. Honestly, after my nightmare 10K, I was never so happy to see miles of wide open pavement for the half.



Good to know. I will not be flying in till Friday evening and then leaving Monday ( I have 4 day work week Tues-Fri). I have limited time off so I would still work Friday or least half the day and I would have left over pickings of Merchandise no matter what. 


Sleepless Knight said:


> I can't speak to running Princess as I never have. I do know that the courses for WDW 1/2 and Princess Half are identical.
> 
> To me then it comes down to race experience. If the return of runDisney also includes the return of something akin to the regular experience, then you are essentially choosing between a wide variety of character stops along the course from a wide variety of Disney, Pixar, and possibly Marvel movies. This can, but does not necessarily include princesses. If the WDW Half does include princesses, plan on 1 or 2 princesses along the course. For obvious reasons the Princess Half will feature more princesses. Those who have run Princess can provide more information on if the characters are exclusive to Princess movies or if they branch out a little bit.
> 
> One other factor that may matter is your feelings about being part of the "main" event. For marathon weekend, they place a lot of emphasis on the marathon and Dopey. If you would somehow that you are a "lesser" runner for "only" choosing the half, then Princess may be the better choice. And note that choosing a race makes you a runner. Period. I will never forget the excitement and enthusiasm of a lady I met after the 2017 Avengers Half at Disneyland who had just run her first 5K. She was so excited and proud of her tremendous accomplishment. I'm glad that she felt she could share her excitement with me because she was a fellow runner.
> 
> Theme/medal can also play a part in your decision. The WDW Half medal has historically featured Donald Duck. The Princess Half medal has in recent years begun to feature a different princess each year. You will not know who is on the medal when you register and you will need to register for Princess as soon as they post registration.
> 
> If you just want a runDisney half marathon experience, then I think you choose the weekend that best meets your schedule.
> 
> Whatever you decide, best of luck in your training.


 I may care about being apart of the main event... not sure. I have not really thought about it. When I did my DIsneyland 10k I was not the main event but loooved it so much. So not sure.


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

Based on your schedule, it might be hard to make it to the expo in time for bib pickup marathon weekend. Half marathon bibs would need to be picked up by 7pm Friday evening, if the expo keeps the same hours it did in the past. At least the other race weekends hold the half marathon on Sunday so you can attend packet pick up on Saturday if you don't make it in time for Friday pickup. Something else to consider. A Thursday through Sunday trip may work better for marathon weekend.


----------



## jmasgat

It's slightly disheartening to read that people feel that MW is focused on the Challenges (Dopey/Goofy) and the Marathon.  I am sure that I have also used the "just" word early on to describe whatever race i may have been running, but I can't say that it made a difference in the enjoyment or challenge of my specific race(s).  I certainly don't qualify my races with "just" anymore.

Please, to all who have raced and felt somehow dissed and to all considering this weekend to start their Disney running experience, run your race with pride/excitement/defiance/happiness/etc.  And drop the "just" when you tell people what you are running.


----------



## Goofed98

jmasgat said:


> It's slightly disheartening to read that people feel that MW is focused on the Challenges (Dopey/Goofy) and the Marathon.  I am sure that I have also used the "just" word early on to describe whatever race i may have been running, but I can't say that it made a difference in the enjoyment or challenge of my specific race(s).  I certainly don't qualify my races with "just" anymore.
> 
> Please, to all who have raced and felt somehow dissed and to all considering this weekend to start their Disney running experience, run your race with pride/excitement/defiance/happiness/etc.  And drop the "just" when you tell people what you are running.



Wholeheartedly agree with this.  It was seeing all of the people that finished the 5k and 10k that got me to believe I could run any of the races in the first place.  Whether it's as far as you ever want to run, a first step into something longer, whatever, go race your race with pride.  You won't be along, and I haven't met anyone at a Disney race that would intentionally belittle someone for having the good sense to not get up that early 4 days in a row.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Based on your schedule, it might be hard to make it to the expo in time for bib pickup marathon weekend. Half marathon bibs would need to be picked up by 7pm Friday evening, if the expo keeps the same hours it did in the past. At least the other race weekends hold the half marathon on Sunday so you can attend packet pick up on Saturday if you don't make it in time for Friday pickup. Something else to consider. A Thursday through Sunday trip may work better for marathon weekend.


Ohh forgot about packet pick up timing, wish they would have it open later for picking up packets..... good point.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

sandam1 said:


> - The Princess weekend was the first time that I had done a Disney 10K and I hated the experience. I was in the last starting corral for the 10K (even through I was in the first non-POT corral for the half) and the crowds were insane. I got stuck back in the pack and couldn't find room to run. I do intervals and wound up winging it - running when I could, walking when I had to.


I was in the very last corral for the 2020 WDW 10K and the massive sea of humanity, many of whom were very fearful of being swept, I wound up starting perhaps a minute or two ahead of the balloon ladies. I had enough time to stop for mile marker photos and that was it. Missing character photos was not that big a deal for me since as a back of the pack runner, I've come to accept that I may have to skip those. But if character photos during a race are make or break for anyone, then you should get a proof of time to give yourself a larger cushion. I had a much better corral placement for the marathon this year and this gave me a lot more time cushion to absorb character stops.


sandam1 said:


> - For me and with my job, it was MUCH easier to do the long runs in January/February than during the Thanksgiving/Christmas season. That is one of the things that has me nervous about Dopey training.


This is a huge factor in determining the best race for you if all things are equal. I can say that I have had to train during the absolute worst times of the year for Star Wars races and still managed to do so, but it is a sacrifice. For me, Star Wars was worth the sacrifice. But I would not feel that way about say Tinker Bell.


sandam1 said:


> - I could do the challenge on the Princess weekend and get the weekend's "big medals." The only way to do a challenge for MW is to add the marathon distance, which is a BIG commitment. The 10K/half is much more reasonable to me.


Another great point to consider. I spent years believing that the marathon is not for me. Now, even though I have finished two marathons I still very much remember those days. If you are remotely worried about somehow feeling left out, then maybe going for a half marathon only weekend is a better option.


jmasgat said:


> It's slightly disheartening to read that people feel that MW is focused on the Challenges (Dopey/Goofy) and the Marathon.


I think it's the nature of any running event to focus on the longest distance of the weekend. There is more emphasis placed on the half and/or challenge events during the non marathon race weekends, but the nature of the marathon does pronounce that effect during marathon weekend especially because of the 3 day buildup leading up to the marathon. But any runner should never feel that they are somehow less of a runner because they choose the distance they choose, regardless of distance. Getting out there and doing it is something to feel great about and should be celebrated.


----------



## Benisa

I am hoping for Dopey 2022! I'm from Germany, so even if the races take place as normal (more or less), there's still a huge question mark with regard to being able to travel or not. I really do hope that things will settle down a bit during 2021 so that by 2022 we'll be back to something resembling normality... 

I started running because I found out that Disney gave you medals for somehow making it to the finish line, and the bling is still THE main motivator for running. I largely stopped running when the Disneyland Paris weekend was cancelled and only re-started 3 days ago.  I have signed up for two local races and am keeping my fingers crossed that they will take place, but to be honest, Dopey 2022 is the real carrot dangling in front my nose.


----------



## Grabnar

Hi everyone! First time posting, I love the community y'all have set up here 

Does anyone have an idea when they generally put up registrations for MW? I'm hoping to run my first marathon MW 2022, but I'm guessing it's going to be a hard year to register. Any tips or tricks on that front?


----------



## rteetz

Grabnar said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting, I love the community y'all have set up here
> 
> Does anyone have an idea when they generally put up registrations for MW? I'm hoping to run my first marathon MW 2022, but I'm guessing it's going to be a hard year to register. Any tips or tricks on that front?


So much unknown. Normally in the spring time is when registration opens but I wouldn’t be surprised to see it delayed.

As for tips just be ready to go when it opens.


----------



## Kerry1957

Grabnar said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting, I love the community y'all have set up here
> 
> Does anyone have an idea when they generally put up registrations for MW? I'm hoping to run my first marathon MW 2022, but I'm guessing it's going to be a hard year to register. Any tips or tricks on that front?


Welcome!

Yes, there are some strategies that make the registration process quicker and easier. A couple that come to mind are trying to register just before and/or just after (seconds not minutes or hours) the start time, and having all of your registration data available at your fingertips (including credit card numbers) 

As we get close to the registration date (whenever that is) other tips will surely be reposted.


----------



## glamdring269

Considering 2022 for the marathon but might wait until 2023. This will likely be our 3rd marathon, unless we decide on another before Disney, after having done the St Jude in Memphis 2x in last 5 years.

For those who have done this event, how do you compare it to other runs in terms of difficulty? I would think it has enough distractions that it actually makes it easier than many others. Plus I’m assuming it’s relatively flat as I don’t recall too many major hills in my previous Disney parks time.


----------



## PCFriar80

The Disney marathon course has it's own characteristics and challenges.  While yes it is a relatively flat course, there are inclines outside of the parks; highway exit ramps and canal underpasses that throw a certain level of degree of difficulty in to the run.  There are also congestion points, sharp turns, speed bumps, and wet boardwalks [caution runners......] along the course that can slow things down if you're running for time.  In addition to the course itself, the race starts around 5:30 AM with staggered corral releases for another 45 - 50 minutes.  So, assume 1.5 - 2 hours of running in the dark.  The early start time also means an early wake up time!   Course tweaking has occurred in the past, some major and some minor, but regardless the factors that I referenced have been fairly constant over the years.


----------



## Schuldig

I've done it now in the freezing cold and the heat. I think preparing for the weather while training is a big element to consider. It can vary drastically and this past year I ran into multiple people not prepared for the heat at that distance. The entertainment can make the time fly by but it also means you have to monitor yourself as well. It is a ton of fun!


----------



## glamdring269

Good to know on the hill element. To be honest this sounds very similar to the Memphis run. I actually get to a point where I’m so glad to be running uphill as it’s finally allowing me to work a different part of my body.

No worries on time. We have to get up in the 430am range to get our midweek runs in anyway and TN weather is close enough that I’ve also had the fun of dealing with cold and hot Dec/Jan runs. Give me super cold anytime but can deal with the heat if we must.


----------



## Krandor

PCFriar80 said:


> The Disney marathon course has it's own characteristics and challenges.  While yes it is a relatively flat course, there are inclines outside of the parks; highway exit ramps and canal underpasses that throw a certain level of degree of difficulty in to the run.  There are also congestion points, sharp turns, speed bumps, and wet boardwalks [caution runners......] along the course that can slow things down if you're running for time.  In addition to the course itself, the race starts around 5:30 AM with staggered corral releases for another 45 - 50 minutes.  So, assume 1.5 - 2 hours of running in the dark.  The early start time also means an early wake up time!   Course tweaking has occurred in the past, some major and some minor, but regardless the factors that I referenced have been fairly constant over the years.



For me the overpasses are bad not because of the hill aspect but the fact they are banked.  The baking on those has really bothered my ankle before.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Any good travel agency recommendations that you a great experience with?

Thank you


----------



## Grabnar

I'm so ready for 2021 to be over already that I'm planning our 2022 trip for the marathon already...

Does anyone have hotel recommendations for marathon in both the moderate and deluxe price ranges? We're not sure what our budget is going to be yet, but it'll be in there. I'm leaning towards Boardwalk (for proximity) or Caribbean Beach (for Skyliner) but I'm open to anything!


----------



## rteetz

Grabnar said:


> I'm so ready for 2021 to be over already that I'm planning our 2022 trip for the marathon already...
> 
> Does anyone have hotel recommendations for marathon in both the moderate and deluxe price ranges? We're not sure what our budget is going to be yet, but it'll be in there. I'm leaning towards Boardwalk (for proximity) or Caribbean Beach (for Skyliner) but I'm open to anything!


I’ve stayed at all three levels for marathon weekend. I definitely would choose an Epcot area resort for deluxe. Caribbean is a great choice for moderate otherwise I might look at Coronado but in the tower.


----------



## jmasgat

Grabnar said:


> I'm so ready for 2021 to be over already that I'm planning our 2022 trip for the marathon already...
> 
> Does anyone have hotel recommendations for marathon in both the moderate and deluxe price ranges? We're not sure what our budget is going to be yet, but it'll be in there. I'm leaning towards Boardwalk (for proximity) or Caribbean Beach (for Skyliner) but I'm open to anything!



Choice of hotel re:marathon...there really isn't anything terribly compelling to recommend one resort over another in terms of marathon convenience/amenities (IMO), with the possible exception of race transportation (if you won't have a car)  But honestly, that can be a crapshoot no matter where you are. I think it's the usual choice of where you like to stay.  I have done Pop, OKW, BCV, AKL, WL,POR onsite for race weekends. Regardless of where you stay, you will need to either drive or take bus/ monorail to race start--no walking through Epcot from BW/YC/BC/BCV, no Skyliner from Riviera/CB/Pop/AoA.


----------



## The Expert

jmasgat said:


> Choice of hotel re:marathon...there really isn't anything terribly compelling to recommend one resort over another in terms of marathon convenience/amenities (IMO), with the possible exception of race transportation (if you won't have a car)  But honestly, that can be a crapshoot no matter where you are. I think it's the usual choice of where you like to stay.  I have done Pop, OKW, BCV, AKL, WL,POR onsite for race weekends. Regardless of where you stay, you will need to either drive or take bus/ monorail to race start--no walking through Epcot from BW/YC/BC/BCV, no Skyliner from Riviera/CB/Pop/AoA.



I agree, but will point out that with the early wakeup times, you may want to be mindful of the location for noise. Boardwalk view villas aren't great as the action on the Boardwalk goes on until at least 11. Resorts with buildings near boat docks will mean boat horns until transportation stops. And you may get loud fireworks noise at a resort near a theme park (assuming those resume at some point). I usually stay at Boardwalk for races and have been lucky with the buses (and I can walk back through Epcot when the races end after the park is open). But unlike my other visits, during race trips I book standard view for a quieter experience.


----------



## jmasgat

The Expert said:


> I agree, but will point out that with the early wakeup times, you may want to be mindful of the location for noise. Boardwalk view villas aren't great as the action on the Boardwalk goes on until at least 11. Resorts with buildings near boat docks will mean boat horns until transportation stops. And you may get loud fireworks noise at a resort near a theme park (assuming those resume at some point). I usually stay at Boardwalk for races and have been lucky with the buses (and I can walk back through Epcot when the races end after the park is open). But unlike my other visits, during race trips I book standard view for a quieter experience.



Yes....this reminds me of my stay at WL in 2009.  I asked for a room at the end of the corridor--the "stub" rooms that overlook Bay lake.  Went to bed early and of course forgot all about the Electrical Water Pageant.  I had a great view, but it meant I didn't get to bed til 10.


----------



## FFigawi

Grabnar said:


> I'm so ready for 2021 to be over already that I'm planning our 2022 trip for the marathon already...
> 
> Does anyone have hotel recommendations for marathon in both the moderate and deluxe price ranges? We're not sure what our budget is going to be yet, but it'll be in there. I'm leaning towards Boardwalk (for proximity) or Caribbean Beach (for Skyliner) but I'm open to anything!



The monorail resorts give you the easiest access to the race start. We love staying at Poly because you can walk right to the Epcot monorail each race morning. The Epcot and Skyliner resorts are my preference for park access during the rest of the trip.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Grabnar said:


> Does anyone have hotel recommendations for marathon in both the moderate and deluxe price ranges? We're not sure what our budget is going to be yet, but it'll be in there. I'm leaning towards Boardwalk (for proximity) or Caribbean Beach (for Skyliner) but I'm open to anything!



My only caution for a moderate is be mindful of those resorts with multiple bus stops.  We were at PO Riverside for 2019 MW and it didn't help my stress level to watch a bus go by and not stop because they were already full from prior stops.  I had plenty of time and of course the next one came and had space, but with enough to worry about on race mornings, I prefer not to have to be worried about it.


----------



## KSellers88

Is 2022 or 2023 the 30th anniversary of the marathon? I think it is 2023, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> Is 2022 or 2023 the 30th anniversary of the marathon? I think it is 2023, but I wanted to be sure.



Should be 2023, if you count this year's virtual


----------



## KSellers88

FFigawi said:


> Should be 2023, if you count this year's virtual



Thanks, I thought so! I wonder if Disney will count it or not...


----------



## FFigawi

KSellers88 said:


> Thanks, I thought so! I wonder if Disney will count it or not...



I assume they will. People had to go virtual in order to remain perfect, I believe, which sounds like counting it to me. Well, at least counting the money anyways


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Should be 2023, if you count this year's virtual


2022 would be in line for the 25th half. 2023 10th Dopey/10K and 30th Marathon.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I assume they will. People had to go virtual in order to remain perfect, I believe, which sounds like counting it to me. Well, at least counting the money anyways


You did not need to go virtual to remain perfect. They were given the option.


----------



## BikeFan

Any news/rumors if Marathon Weekend 2022 will actually take place, and where WDW reopening would need to be for live events to return?  I saw a rumor on another board that RunDisney is looking at 2022 Princess Weekend as the earliest possible live event.  I'm _really _hoping Marathon Weekend returns in 2022, but at this point, so much seems to be up in the air.  Waiting is always the hardest part!


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> Any news/rumors if Marathon Weekend 2022 will actually take place, and where WDW reopening would need to be for live events to return?  I saw a rumor on another board that RunDisney is looking at 2022 Princess Weekend as the earliest possible live event.  I'm _really _hoping Marathon Weekend returns in 2022, but at this point, so much seems to be up in the air.  Waiting is always the hardest part!


Far too early to know. Last rumor/speculation I had was Disney was just going to write off 2021 and start in 2022. We shall see.


----------



## Grabnar

BikeFan said:


> Any news/rumors if Marathon Weekend 2022 will actually take place, and where WDW reopening would need to be for live events to return?  I saw a rumor on another board that RunDisney is looking at 2022 Princess Weekend as the earliest possible live event.  I'm _really _hoping Marathon Weekend returns in 2022, but at this point, so much seems to be up in the air.  Waiting is always the hardest part!


Way too early to tell; it's really going to depend on vaccine roll-out timelines. We'll know more by early to mid-summer if I had to guess


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> Far too early to know. Last rumor/speculation I had was Disney was just going to write off 2021 and start in 2022. We shall see.



Makes sense, since nothing regarding 2021 Wine and Dine has been announced at all.  I'm just eager for at least a tentative schedule to be announced, since the DVC booking window opens soon, but I understand that they have to hold off due to the uncertainty.  



Grabnar said:


> Way too early to tell; it's really going to depend on vaccine roll-out timelines. We'll know more by early to mid-summer if I had to guess



Most timelines suggest everyone in the US can be vaccinated by late 2021, but I'm wondering how delays in other countries will affect Marathon Weekend.  There's usually a decent number of international runners there as well.


----------



## Z-Knight

FFigawi said:


> I assume they will. People had to go virtual in order to remain perfect, I believe, which sounds like counting it to me. Well, at least counting the money anyways


NYC is not counting virtual so why should disney?


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> NYC is not counting virtual so why should disney?



Counterpoint:  Disney already counted an outright cancelled race (2017 MW half) as an anniversary, so why wouldn’t they count the virtual?  It makes keeping up with the anniversary years much simpler.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Can someone remind me when marathon weekend registration finally opened for the 2019 race?  I think it was that year (or was it the 2018 weekend?) that Run Disney delayed registration from the usual Spring to sometime later.  That would give an idea of what they could easily do again to keep their options open for 2022.


----------



## rteetz

GuinnessRunner said:


> Can someone remind me when marathon weekend registration finally opened for the 2019 race?  I think it was that year (or was it the 2018 weekend?) that Run Disney delayed registration from the usual Spring to sometime later.  That would give an idea of what they could easily do again to keep their options open for 2022.


Yes that was due to a change in the registration system. Registration was in April. This past year it was in the summer. Registration has bounced around quite a bit the late few years tho. I think rD will hold a while as well.


----------



## NewYKRunner

Hi everyone, I just stumbled across this website yesterday looking up information for the 2022 Dopey.  My wife and good friend did the Dopey in 2020 and it was a fantastic family holiday at the same time.  My friend was only able to sign up for the marathon for 2021 unfortunately and then of course it went virtual which he can't do being outside the US.  I finally got into running myself this year (which I was never interested in) as my normal exercise routine was interrupted due to my wife's new shift work helping with Covid and having two young kids no longer in school.  I was able to get up to 10k before winter set in, then we bought a treadmill which my wife has wanted for awhile now and I just did 18 miles this past Sunday.  I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread and sub-forum for information on the 2022 Dopey.  Here's hoping vaccinations help us get to a more normal world again soon.


----------



## charlene0411

Hi everyone! I am hoping to register for 2022 Goofy! Will be following this thread closely.


----------



## The Expert

rteetz said:


> Yes that was due to a change in the registration system. Registration was in April. This past year it was in the summer. Registration has bounced around quite a bit the late few years tho. I think rD will hold a while as well.



I checked my registration emails. I registered for the 2020 races on April 11, 2019 and registered for the 2021 races on May 7, 2020. I don't recall if I used the DVC early window for either or not.


----------



## chantaldb

BikeFan said:


> a rumor on another board that RunDisney is looking at 2022 Princess Weekend as the earliest possible live event


Just as a matter of interest, what board would that be? I had already paid the fees for Dopey 2021 to the TA, and received a travel voucher. So I'm kind of hoping that the Marathon Weekend would be the first US event.


----------



## Schuldig

chantaldb said:


> Just as a matter of interest, what board would that be? I had already paid the fees for Dopey 2021 to the TA, and received a travel voucher. So I'm kind of hoping that the Marathon Weekend would be the first US event.


The TA pool for Marathon Weekend 2021 was already for sale? I didn't know that. Darn.


----------



## camaker

Schuldig said:


> The TA pool for Marathon Weekend 2021 was already for sale? I didn't know that. Darn.



I think you might have your dates mixed up. Marathon Weekend 2021 is the one we should be attending right now. The TA pool went on sale for it early last year. There’s been no word on registration, TA or otherwise, for registration for next year’s Marathon Weekend 2022.


----------



## chantaldb

Schuldig said:


> TA pool for Marathon Weekend 2021


Just to clarify a bit more.  I had booked with the RunDisney TA here in the Netherlands for Dopey 2021. When the race got cancelled, we received a travel voucher for future travel. If it turns out the Marathon weekend will not happen in 2022 (als per the post about the "other board"), I'd rather spend that voucher on another international race (i.e. not the Princess run).


----------



## Z-Knight

BikeFan said:


> Any news/rumors if Marathon Weekend 2022 will actually take place, and where WDW reopening would need to be for live events to return?  I saw a rumor on another board that RunDisney is looking at 2022 Princess Weekend as the earliest possible live event.  I'm _really _hoping Marathon Weekend returns in 2022, but at this point, so much seems to be up in the air.  Waiting is always the hardest part!


good Lord.... i think i will go crazy if they cancel marathon weekend again. If they plan on doing princess as first then why not marathon weekend, which is one dang month earlier... heck if the vaccines are rolled out then the 1 month wont make a difference, so either do marathon weekend or delay marathon weekend one month and then princess by one month. i can't stand having to skip Dopey two tearsin a row, i already had star wars ripped away for 2 years and now completely cancelled... i hate this


----------



## SarahDisney

Starting with marathon weekend is probably the biggest risk because it's the biggest weekend (numbers-wise at least). They may think it's easier/safer to start with a smaller weekend.

I also wonder if there's a difference between the two weekends in terms of us-based vs. international runners. I know marathon weekend gets a lot of international runners. If princess does not get as many international runners, that could be a reason to start with that weekend. I don't think they'll restart in-person races without international runners being able to come at all, but I think it will be a while before they can get back to the regular numbers of international runners.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> Starting with marathon weekend is probably the biggest risk because it's the biggest weekend (numbers-wise at least). They may think it's easier/safer to start with a smaller weekend.
> 
> I also wonder if there's a difference between the two weekends in terms of us-based vs. international runners. I know marathon weekend gets a lot of international runners. If princess does not get as many international runners, that could be a reason to start with that weekend. I don't think they'll restart in-person races without international runners being able to come at all, but I think it will be a while before they can get back to the regular numbers of international runners.



Marathon weekend almost certainly attracts more international runners than Princess and the other races. It’s bigger, offers more races, and provides more competitive opportunities. Just look at the massive numbers of Brazilians who show up to race in January, for example. I don’t think there are nearly as many six weeks later.


----------



## chantaldb

FFigawi said:


> attracts more international runners than Princess


This  might be because the TA (at least in my country) do not actively promote the Princess, Star Wars or Wine and Dine weekends on their websites. Quite a few international runners might not be aware of the other races. Just been looking at the TA in the UK, which does list the Marathon Weekend for 5-9 Jan 2022, but with dates and details TBC.


----------



## BigEeyore

Anyone order any of the new runDisney merch from shop Disney? Wondering about quality, fit, etc.  I have the Disney gift card to use that they gave us as part of the virtual Goofy package, and missing expo shopping right about now...


----------



## pinkxray

I’m really hoping Marathon Weekend 2022 happens. If not, Princess 2022 sounds pretty good too. Looking at the calendar of Feb. 2022, Presidents Day seems a little late. Any speculation  on what weekend Princess would be?  Feb25-27?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone order any of the new runDisney merch from shop Disney? Wondering about quality, fit, etc.  I have the Disney gift card to use that they gave us as part of the virtual Goofy package, and missing expo shopping right about now...


I ordered some of the new runDisney Star Wars shirts last month and am happy with the fit. I'm tall so that often means that a shirt is either too short or too roomy and one of the two shirts I ordered fits and I haven't tried the other one out yet, but I presume it will. I run at night so I'm choosing brighter colors to run in so I am more visible. The Death Star pullover fits fine too and I will probably use it tomorrow for the last leg of my multi day marathon.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I don't want to plan a trip to Disney until I know that I don't have to wear a mask.  I really think we will have to contend with the virus for the first 3/4th of this year, if not longer.  I will hope for everyone sake that it is held in 2022, but I won't consider it until 2023.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Z-Knight said:


> good Lord.... i think i will go crazy if they cancel marathon weekend again. If they plan on doing princess as first then why not marathon weekend, which is one dang month earlier... heck if the vaccines are rolled out then the 1 month wont make a difference, so either do marathon weekend or delay marathon weekend one month and then princess by one month. i can't stand having to skip Dopey two tearsin a row, i already had star wars ripped away for 2 years and now completely cancelled... i hate this


I agree. Are there more important things/is this a first world problem? Of course. But Marathon Weekend is so special and it’s so hard to imagine it not happening next year either.  I understand the previous posters who mentioned that maybe size is a concern, with Marathon Weekend basically being the highlight event of the year for RunDisney, but depending on where we are, maybe they could just cut back/lower capacity a bit. I’m willing to bet there’s not much validity to that rumor about Princess. Maybe they’re considering options, but a full year away is impossible to predict. So much could change, especially if distribution of vaccines hopefully improves.

If I have to wait 2 full years for Marathon Weekend to return, I’ll be disappointed, but whenever it is, I intend to be there.


----------



## The Expert

SarahDisney said:


> Starting with marathon weekend is probably the biggest risk because it's the biggest weekend (numbers-wise at least). They may think it's easier/safer to start with a smaller weekend.
> 
> I also wonder if there's a difference between the two weekends in terms of us-based vs. international runners. I know marathon weekend gets a lot of international runners. If princess does not get as many international runners, that could be a reason to start with that weekend. I don't think they'll restart in-person races without international runners being able to come at all, but I think it will be a while before they can get back to the regular numbers of international runners.



I agree that rD probably would prefer to test out any new protocols on a smaller weekend, but I can also see them wanting to make a big splash when MW does come back. My hope is that this means a scaled-back Wine & Dine late in 2021 and a full on Marathon Weekend in 2022.


----------



## Herding_Cats

So, do we think that with the current popularity of the virtual runs, that they will continue to sell in-person races, and then switch them to virtual (or opt for a refund) if it becomes necessary?  Because I might need to try to sign up for something for 2022....


----------



## NewYKRunner

Herding_Cats said:


> So, do we think that with the current popularity of the virtual runs, that they will continue to sell in-person races, and then switch them to virtual (or opt for a refund) if it becomes necessary?  Because I might need to try to sign up for something for 2022....



I think that’s likely what will happen this year.


----------



## BikeFan

chantaldb said:


> Just as a matter of interest, what board would that be? I had already paid the fees for Dopey 2021 to the TA, and received a travel voucher. So I'm kind of hoping that the Marathon Weekend would be the first US event.


I read a fair number of Disney sites/boards so I don't honestly remember, but I think it was a sub on Reddit.  Again, I just want to restate that this was a rumor, with the source being someone who knows someone who knows someone at RunDisney.  Take that for what you will.  I very much hope the rumor is wrong, and Marathon Weekend 2022 is a live event.  I'm planning on my third Dopey if it is!


----------



## Schuldig

camaker said:


> I think you might have your dates mixed up. Marathon Weekend 2021 is the one we should be attending right now. The TA pool went on sale for it early last year. There’s been no word on registration, TA or otherwise, for registration for next year’s Marathon Weekend 2022.


You are absolutely correct. I somehow keep forgetting we are in 2021. The passage of time feels so weird. Haha.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

One of the chief scientists of the World Health Organization said herd immunity won’t be achieved this year even with vaccines and that public health measures like social distancing will still need to be in place at least through this year. Makes me really discouraged about Marathon Weekend 2022 being able to happen.


----------



## Grabnar

*DisneyDreamer said:


> One of the chief scientists of the World Health Organization said herd immunity won’t be achieved this year even with vaccines and that public health measures like social distancing will still need to be in place at least through this year. Makes me really discouraged about Marathon Weekend 2022 being able to happen.



There's a few things they could do to make it work (requiring vaccination proof, increasing the length of time between corrals, moving to 2 weekends to spread it out). Still too early to say, but I think you might be right


----------



## NewYKRunner

Grabnar said:


> There's a few things they could do to make it work (requiring vaccination proof, increasing the length of time between corrals, moving to 2 weekends to spread it out). Still too early to say, but I think you might be right



I'm _assuming_ it will depend on if/when daily case counts and, more importantly, fatalities decline.


----------



## Grabnar

NewYKRunner said:


> I'm _assuming_ it will depend on if/when daily case counts and, more importantly, fatalities decline.


I think case counts are a better metric than fatality counts if you're trying to prevent infecting your runners


----------



## NewYKRunner

Grabnar said:


> I think case counts are a better metric than fatality counts if you're trying to prevent infecting your runners



The vaccine doesn't prevent you from getting infected at this point, it's intended to teach your body how to fight the virus and reduce your symptoms, which it's apparently very effective at currently.  Let's say all infections 6 months from now resulted in no, or very minor, symptoms, why not allow events such as this to happen?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

NewYKRunner said:


> The vaccine doesn't prevent you from getting infected at this point, it's intended to teach your body how to fight the virus and reduce your symptoms, which it's apparently very effective at currently.  Let's say all infections 6 months from now resulted in no, or very minor, symptoms, why not allow events such as this to happen?


This is my hope. The whole reason for all of these restrictions is to limit severe disease and keep hospitals from being overwhelmed. We’re obviously not getting rid of the virus, so if metrics like hospitalizations and deaths improve, we can hopefully start moving on.


----------



## rteetz

I don’t need doom and gloom thinking this far out. Optimism and hope is where I need to stay mentally.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I am definitely in for Dopey 2022 (will be my 4th DM, 2nd Dopey). Haven't had the entire family for a MW but think this will be the year. Here is the plan as of now:
1. The seven year old will do the 5k with me.
2. The 13 year old will do the 10k with me
3. The 15 year old (his birth is the 7th so it should be the day after) will do the HM with me.
4. Probably doing the half on my own.
Not sure what the wife will do. She did the 10k and half in 2020.

I am trying to be very optimistic it will happen. I get my vaccine next week (super excited). As of now, I will be doing the Vermont City marathon in May (they are planning to run it) and possible another in the fall (NYC if I can get in, I work for CUNY so hoping to work that angle, if not NYC then Philadelphia). 

We are hoping to stay in the Epcot area with a preference for Yacht or Beach Club for the pool. We have stayed at Sports, Dolphin, and Pop on past MW trips and they were all good, though we tend to have a care there an very much prefer driving to the start. With the Magical Express ending I am sure we will get a car next year too.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> I don’t need doom and gloom thinking this far out. Optimism and hope is where I need to stay mentally.



Me either! There are so many live races happening now in Florida including some put on by Track Shack. Field size is smaller and there are no big after parties, but so far the two I have had the opportunity to run were a success IMO.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Jason Bryer said:


> We are hoping to stay in the Epcot area with a preference for Yacht or Beach Club for the pool.



It is family's favorite for race weekend because of the pool (although it is hit or miss with the weather) and ability to sleep in as late as possible but still make it out to see me run by.   Stayed at Coronado last year which was around mile 20 but it was a bit of a walk for them to get to the road and security would not let them cross to the other side or median.


----------



## JulieODC

Jason Bryer said:


> I am definitely in for Dopey 2022 (will be my 4th DM, 2nd Dopey). Haven't had the entire family for a MW but think this will be the year. Here is the plan as of now:
> 1. The seven year old will do the 5k with me.
> 2. The 13 year old will do the 10k with me
> 3. The 15 year old (his birth is the 7th so it should be the day after) will do the HM with me.
> 4. Probably doing the half on my own.
> Not sure what the wife will do. She did the 10k and half in 2020.
> 
> I am trying to be very optimistic it will happen. I get my vaccine next week (super excited). As of now, I will be doing the Vermont City marathon in May (they are planning to run it) and possible another in the fall (NYC if I can get in, I work for CUNY so hoping to work that angle, if not NYC then Philadelphia).
> 
> We are hoping to stay in the Epcot area with a preference for Yacht or Beach Club for the pool. We have stayed at Sports, Dolphin, and Pop on past MW trips and they were all good, though we tend to have a care there an very much prefer driving to the start. With the Magical Express ending I am sure we will get a car next year too.



love the idea to have family members run with you! If Dopey happens, I might do the same - 5k with the 6 yo and 10k with the 10yo.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

JulieODC said:


> love the idea to have family members run with you! If Dopey happens, I might do the same - 5k with the 6 yo and 10k with the 10yo.


I was lucky enough to have my two oldest daughters (17 & 12 at the time) run the 5-K with me and then the 17 y/o did the 10-K too.  Neither is really a runner, so I was super proud of them and was a highlight of my first completed Dopey for sure!  Best part is that it got my youngest daughter (now 10) wanting to run.  She and I were supposed to do the Star Wars 5-K together (and still will virtually).


----------



## Baloo in MI

Running with family is so rewarding.  I have done the 5K and 10K at Disney with my youngest daughter and now we have done two half’s together (both virtual).

To add support to the positive thinkers, this year for MW2022 she and I will be doing the half together again but at Disney!  I miss WDW, so I will hold onto this thought!


----------



## iamsarahpotts

Here to get in the loop! I started walking a lot during 2020 (thanks quarantine) and ended up doing a bunch of virtual races - including my first ever half marathons (wine & dine and marathon weekend). I'm signed up for Princess and Star Wars races as well! I'm thinking strongly about signing up for the 2022 marathon (scary!). I've managed to create a half course for myself near my house, but I don't think mentally I could do a whole marathon on my own course (especially since I'm a walker) - I think it would be very monotonous. I'm really hoping 2022 marathon weekend will be able to happen in person!


----------



## Rogue224

I am really hoping 2022 marathon weekend is in person.  My wife and I  have made Wine and Dine our annual gift to each other for the year.  After an awesome 2019 W&D trip, I got delusions of grandeur and signed up for Dopey 2021.  If I’m doing a marathon it’s at Disney.   Well since that didn’t happen I’m shooting for 2022.


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

iamsarahpotts said:


> Here to get in the loop! I started walking a lot during 2020 (thanks quarantine) and ended up doing a bunch of virtual races - including my first ever half marathons (wine & dine and marathon weekend). I'm signed up for Princess and Star Wars races as well! I'm thinking strongly about signing up for the 2022 marathon (scary!). I've managed to create a half course for myself near my house, but I don't think mentally I could do a whole marathon on my own course (especially since I'm a walker) - I think it would be very monotonous. I'm really hoping 2022 marathon weekend will be able to happen in person!




Hi, Sarah!   I’m a walker too! Nice to meet you! Fingers crossed we can walk until our hearts are content at marathon weekend 2022! Haha I was signed up for my first ever half marathon (Star Wars) but of course it was canceled and I didn’t want to do the virtual option. I guess I have more time to slowly build up my mileage. You’ll love marathon weekend! I did the 5k last year and it was truly magical. Ready for 2022!!!


----------



## iamsarahpotts

YohoAPiratesLife4Me said:


> Hi, Sarah!   I’m a walker too! Nice to meet you! Fingers crossed we can walk until our hearts are content at marathon weekend 2022! Haha I was signed up for my first ever half marathon (Star Wars) but of course it was canceled and I didn’t want to do the virtual option. I guess I have more time to slowly build up my mileage. You’ll love marathon weekend! I did the 5k last year and it was truly magical. Ready for 2022!!!


 I was probably the only person in the world that was happy events went virtual. I’ve always had doing a RunDisney event in the back of my mind, but have been too afraid I wouldn’t be able to complete a race. “Athletic” or “coordinated” have never been words people would use to describe me.  Now that I know I can, I’m ready to do so at the parks!


----------



## nursejackie

Before I make tentative plans to attend a run Disney event in 2022, does anyone know a safe way for single female to get from MCO to Disney if DME is no more?  I really don't want to ride in a taxi alone.


----------



## sandam1

nursejackie said:


> Before I make tentative plans to attend a run Disney event in 2022, does anyone know a safe way for single female to get from MCO to Disney if DME is no more? I really don't want to ride in a taxi alone.



Mears has said that they are still going to provide bus service to Disney - of course for an additional fee. However, I use a private car service (Tony Hinds) when I go to Universal. While he would still be a "stranger" to you, he comes extremely highly recommended by numerous people including myself on these boards.


----------



## rteetz

nursejackie said:


> Before I make tentative plans to attend a run Disney event in 2022, does anyone know a safe way for single female to get from MCO to Disney if DME is no more?  I really don't want to ride in a taxi alone.


Rent a car. They do have shuttle services through various companies. How those work I don’t know. Disney could possibly partner with someone soon for this as well.


----------



## nursejackie

sandam1 said:


> Mears has said that they are still going to provide bus service to Disney - of course for an additional fee. However, I use a private car service (Tony Hinds) when I go to Universal. While he would still be a "stranger" to you, he comes extremely highly recommended by numerous people including myself on these boards.


Thank you, that's a relief.  Although we have a hire car when we go as a family I didn't want the expense of car hire and Disney resort parking on my own.


----------



## NewYKRunner

When does the rundisney website update typically update for the dates of the next year runs?  I know actual registration opens later.


----------



## rteetz

NewYKRunner said:


> When does the rundisney website update typically update for the dates of the next year runs?  I know actual registration opens later.


Normally we would have dates for events already but obviously this isn’t a normal time.


----------



## Livelovedance

nursejackie said:


> Before I make tentative plans to attend a run Disney event in 2022, does anyone know a safe way for single female to get from MCO to Disney if DME is no more?  I really don't want to ride in a taxi alone.


I’ve never done this so I don’t know if it would work, but I know there’s a car care center on property. Depending on the time of your arrival,  perhaps you could rent a car for the drive from MCO, bring your luggage to your resort, and then return the car at the car care center? This might be too time consuming, but it’s a thought. The loss of DME brings a little more planning into the mix...


----------



## PCFriar80

Livelovedance said:


> I’ve never done this so I don’t know if it would work, but I know there’s a car care center on property. Depending on the time of your arrival,  perhaps you could rent a car for the drive from MCO, bring your luggage to your resort, and then return the car at the car care center? This might be too time consuming, but it’s a thought. The loss of DME brings a little more planning into the mix...


We have and yes it works.  Just a couple of key points and I'll attach the link.  Hours of operation [7:00 AM - 7:00 PM] may not meet your needs for returning the car the same day.  We usually return the car the next day when we do this.  Only Alamo, National and Enterprise participate.  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-rental-services/


----------



## Livelovedance

PCFriar80 said:


> We have and yes it works.  Just a couple of key points and I'll attach the link.  Hours of operation [7:00 AM - 7:00 PM] may not meet your needs for returning the car the same day.  We usually return the car the next day when we do this.  Only Alamo, National and Enterprise participate.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-rental-services/


Good to know, thank you! What is the shuttle service like that brings you back to your resort (or to a park)? Is it a bus? Car? Just curious if it would be another safety concern.


----------



## lhermiston

Dudes, I’ve been hanging out in the Mexico (2021 thread) wondering where the party was at, and you’re all here in Italy already.

2021 is going to be a big year for me, with a lot of things that could go either way and have a significant impact on my financial outlook and therefore my ability to attend MW22. Let’s hope the judge overseeing my divorce is a Disney fan. Heyo!

One way or another, this dude is going to need a getaway and I can’t think of anything better than Marathon Weekend. Right now, I’m thinking the Goofy challenge + DATW sounds real nice, but if I have a really good year, maybe I’ll do Dopey and sweat out the insanity of the last 12 months.

I guess all I can really say for now is GOOF TROOOOP!


----------



## PCFriar80

Livelovedance said:


> Good to know, thank you! What is the shuttle service like that brings you back to your resort (or to a park)? Is it a bus? Car? Just curious if it would be another safety concern.


It was a car when I used it.  It will take you to any Disney resort.  I don't know about parks but assume so as well.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Dudes, I’ve been hanging out in the Mexico (2021 thread) wondering where the party was at, and you’re all here in Italy already.
> 
> 2021 is going to be a big year for me, with a lot of things that could go either way and have a significant impact on my financial outlook and therefore my ability to attend MW22. Let’s hope the judge overseeing my divorce is a Disney fan. Heyo!
> 
> One way or another, this dude is going to need a getaway and I can’t think of anything better than Marathon Weekend. Right now, I’m thinking the Goofy challenge + DATW sounds real nice, but if I have a really good year, maybe I’ll do Dopey and sweat out the insanity of the last 12 months.
> 
> I guess all I can really say for now is GOOF TROOOOP!



I’m so looking forward to the return of the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) that I’m willing to put up with your dad jokes the whole way.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I’m so looking forward to the return of the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) that I’m willing to put up with your dad jokes the whole way.


Woah... let's not rush into putting up with it the whole way...


----------



## happ

nursejackie said:


> Before I make tentative plans to attend a run Disney event in 2022, does anyone know a safe way for single female to get from MCO to Disney if DME is no more?  I really don't want to ride in a taxi alone.





Livelovedance said:


> I’ve never done this so I don’t know if it would work, but I know there’s a car care center on property. Depending on the time of your arrival,  perhaps you could rent a car for the drive from MCO, bring your luggage to your resort, and then return the car at the car care center? This might be too time consuming, but it’s a thought. The loss of DME brings a little more planning into the mix...


I considered doing something similar on my 2019 trip, but returning the car to the Dolphin instead. So, that is another option assuming Alamo is still there.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Woah... let's not rush into putting up with it the whole way...


----------



## Livelovedance

happ said:


> I considered doing something similar on my 2019 trip, but returning the car to the Dolphin instead. So, that is another option assuming Alamo is still there.


That’s a great option too! If using Alamo, and they’re still there, you could utilize the Disney boats. Thanks!


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Normally we would have dates for events already but obviously this isn’t a normal time.



Yeah after doing registration for the last few events and then having to take them virtual which is not ideal for anybody I don't think they are going to do registration for another in-person event unless that have a 80-90% confidence factor it will take place.  I don't think they want to go through "cancelling" another race.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Will Sundays be for Disney in this thread?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Barca33Runner said:


> Will Sundays be for Disney in this thread?



 I came here today looking for exactly that! LOL


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

MATTERHORN said:


> I came here today looking for exactly that! LOL


ditto


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> Will Sundays be for Disney in this thread?



Yes. Just need to get @lhermiston to remember this thread is here.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Krandor said:


> Yeah after doing registration for the last few events and then having to take them virtual which is not ideal for anybody I don't think they are going to do registration for another in-person event unless that have a 80-90% confidence factor it will take place.  I don't think they want to go through "cancelling" another race.


While they may not have registration at the normal time I do think they want dates announced prior to the 11 month DVC window coming and going.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Will Sundays be for Disney in this thread?





MATTERHORN said:


> I came here today looking for exactly that! LOL





FFigawi said:


> Yes. Just need to get @lhermiston to remember this thread is here.



In my typical self-deprecating fashion, I was thinking SAFD had run its course, people were getting bored and I would put it on hiatus for a bit, if not outright retire it. Some folks have been answering the same or similar questions for about three years now and I don't want it to become tedious.

If there's still interest, I'll still do it. I'd also like to call on you all to help my crowd source this a bit so we could have some fresh questions.

FWIW, it makes me feel really good that folks are even asking about it.


----------



## PCFriar80

LSUfan4444 said:


> While they may not have registration at the normal time I do think they want dates announced prior to the 11 month DVC window coming and going.


I don't think the 11 month DVC window is a factor or concern for RunDisney as to when they announce race or registration dates.  It's easy enough for DVC owners to book their home resort at the 11 month window with the assumption that something will occur on a specific date and then cancel that reservation in the event you get shut out of a particular race or the event does not happen.


----------



## MATTERHORN

lhermiston said:


> In my typical self-deprecating fashion, I was thinking SAFD had run its course, people were getting bored and I would put it on hiatus for a bit, if not outright retire it. Some folks have been answering the same or similar questions for about three years now and I don't want it to become tedious.
> 
> If there's still interest, I'll still do it. I'd also like to call on you all to help my crowd source this a bit so we could have some fresh questions.
> 
> FWIW, it makes me feel really good that folks are even asking about it.



I didn't make it every week to join in, but it is something I definitely looked for and enjoyed!! We appreciate all of your effort and I have no problem helping come up with topics if you want!!


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> In my typical self-deprecating fashion, I was thinking SAFD had run its course, people were getting bored and I would put it on hiatus for a bit, if not outright retire it. Some folks have been answering the same or similar questions for about three years now and I don't want it to become tedious.



Some of us forget everyone's answers (and also our own answers) from year to year and like having the same questions asked over and over again.


----------



## poohs4me

Has anyone booked a hotel room for the event yet? I admit I do not even know if room only bookings are open yet. If so where do people love to stay?


----------



## LSUfan4444

> I don't think the 11 month DVC window is a factor or concern for RunDisney as to when they announce race or registration dates.  It's easy enough for DVC owners to book their home resort at the 11 month window with the assumption that something will occur on a specific date and then cancel that reservation in the event you get shut out of a particular race or the event does not happen.


The race registrations won't be impacted but resort availability would, especially at some of the most popular DVC locations for marathon weekend. 



poohs4me said:


> Has anyone booked a hotel room for the event yet?



Not yet but we will be soon and will target the typical weekend it's always been held and adjust if needed.


----------



## PCFriar80

poohs4me said:


> Has anyone booked a hotel room for the event yet? I admit I do not even know if room only bookings are open yet. If so where do people love to stay?


Not available online yet but you can call (407) 939-1936 to make a reservation.


----------



## poohs4me

Are there resorts to avoid?
I have stayed at POFQ for the weekend and also Poly. I have considered one of the villas so I had a kitchen but am not sure about location. Anyone care to opine?


----------



## lhermiston

poohs4me said:


> Has anyone booked a hotel room for the event yet? I admit I do not even know if room only bookings are open yet. If so where do people love to stay?



Everyone has their own preferences and price points. Personally, I've done Marathon Weekend at Pop, All Star Movies and Port Orleans Riverside. Pop and All Star are nice because they don't much and I'm rarely at my resort, anyway. Pop was close to ESPN, which is handy for packet pickup. POR ended up being great because my room was right by the first bus stop. Your mileage may vary on that because there are multiple bus stops. Walking over to POFQ is a handy option, too.


----------



## FFigawi

poohs4me said:


> Are there resorts to avoid?
> I have stayed at POFQ for the weekend and also Poly. I have considered one of the villas so I had a kitchen but am not sure about location. Anyone care to opine?



Some of the places we’ve stayed over the years for marathon weekend:
All Star - cheap, decent, crowded buses, often noisy, 
CBR - not too pricey, not too crowded resort or buses, short bus ride
Boardwalk/Beach/Yacht - convenient, short drive or bus ride, nice walk back after the half and full, close to our favorite parks
Poly - super convenient to monorail, easiest race day transportation, not close to our favorite parks


----------



## Neon Cactus

I've stayed at Art of Animation and Pop Century.  I love Pop because of the cost and I'm rarely in my room.  Plus their rooms have a lot of USB ports for recharging electronics.


----------



## camaker

poohs4me said:


> Are there resorts to avoid?
> I have stayed at POFQ for the weekend and also Poly. I have considered one of the villas so I had a kitchen but am not sure about location. Anyone care to opine?



POFQ is my favorite resort to stay at for race weekends. Its small size means everything is close. Bus stop, boat stop, food court, all are conveniently located. CBR is a close second. I’m not a big fan of the resort‘s size, but the Skyliner makes up for a multitude of sins.

The only place I haven’t enjoyed staying for a race is CSR. The size and the walk required to get something to eat or refill a drink was just not enjoyable. I love it for non-race weekends, though, and find it to be one of the most scenic moderates.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> POFQ is my favorite resort to stay at for race weekends. Its small size means everything is close. Bus stop, boat stop, food court, all are conveniently located. CBR is a close second. I’m not a big fan of the resort‘s size, but the Skyliner makes up for a multitude of sins.
> 
> The only place I haven’t enjoyed staying for a race is CSR. The size and the walk required to get something to eat or refill a drink was just not enjoyable. I love it for non-race weekends, though, and find it to be one of the most scenic moderates.



POFQ has the additional benefit of post-race beignets.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> POFQ has the additional benefit of post-race beignets.



The food court shrimp & grits are one of my favorite counter service entrees on site, as well.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> In my typical self-deprecating fashion, I was thinking SAFD had run its course, people were getting bored and I would put it on hiatus for a bit, if not outright retire it. Some folks have been answering the same or similar questions for about three years now and I don't want it to become tedious.
> 
> If there's still interest, I'll still do it. I'd also like to call on you all to help my crowd source this a bit so we could have some fresh questions.
> 
> FWIW, it makes me feel really good that folks are even asking about it.



I would love to see SAFD to continue, and thank you for facilitating this past year!  Hopefully we can all help with some questions.


----------



## Baloo in MI

For Marathon Weekend I have stayed at AOA, POP, Port Orleans Riverside and All-Star Sports.  So I can not speak to Deluxe or DVC.  But I will say that I really have enjoyed POP the most.  Now it has the benefit of the Skyliner as well.  I like the updated rooms the short distance to the buses and the lake for walking off sore legs if not going into the parks.  One downer, no spas/hot tubs.  Still my favorite.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Seeing everyone post where they stay makes me kinda want to stay on property for a race one day! But honestly, I'm probably still better off staying home and driving. Is transportation that bad on race mornings? It's so easy for me to drive and just park at (typically) EPCOT. 

The mornings I don't race, I volunteer. But someone I'm with usually is volunteering as we all run different lengths, so I'm usually parked right up front since then we get there at volunteer time. Typically about 2:45 am. Then whoever is running just sleeps in the car until corral time!

But still, some weird part of me wants to stay on property for it one day! LOL


----------



## lhermiston

MATTERHORN said:


> Is transportation that bad on race mornings? It's so easy for me to drive and just park at (typically) EPCOT.



I've never had bad luck with transportation on race mornings. That said, I'm almost always on the first or second bus and the morning of the 2020 marathon the busses were so late they had to delay the start of the race. Even those of us there with plenty of time (the Goof Troop is always punctual) were thrown off because they started the balloon ladies early. It was a mess.


----------



## MATTERHORN

lhermiston said:


> I've never had bad luck with transportation on race mornings. That said, I'm almost always on the first or second bus and the morning of the 2020 marathon the busses were so late they had to delay the start of the race. Even those of us there with plenty of time (the Goof Troop is always punctual) were thrown off because they started the balloon ladies early. It was a mess.



Yeah I was volunteering that morning and we had a much longer "break" between set up and manning our positions because of the delay! I felt like, if I'm remembering right, I basically saw people just running up and starting, it was almost like they were still getting there late after corrals had been released.


----------



## pluto377

I’ve stayed at kidani, pop, and AoA for races. My favorite was pop. My least fave was kidani because there weren’t that many runners there and I just didn’t feel the excitement.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I've stayed at Pop and POR for races. I had good experiences at both!


----------



## Rogue224

We have always stayed at Pop and have always had good experiences


----------



## Baloo in MI

pluto377 said:


> I’ve stayed at kidani, pop, and AoA for races. My favorite was pop. My least fave was kidani because there weren’t that many runners there and I just didn’t feel the excitement.



Great point.  I have stayed at POP three times for MW and each time it felt like just about everyone at POP was running, lots of excitement and camaraderie When I stayed at Port Orleans it did not feel that way nearly as much.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

lhermiston said:


> In my typical self-deprecating fashion, I was thinking SAFD had run its course, people were getting bored and I would put it on hiatus for a bit, if not outright retire it. Some folks have been answering the same or similar questions for about three years now and I don't want it to become tedious.
> 
> If there's still interest, I'll still do it. I'd also like to call on you all to help my crowd source this a bit so we could have some fresh questions.
> 
> FWIW, it makes me feel really good that folks are even asking about it.


Please keep SAFD going. I’m happy to help with questions. I think SAFD is fun for all of us, and allows us to share great memories and get to know each other better. I don’t think any of us who are Disney people mind talking about topics more than once, especially to other like-minded Disney folks!  Thank you for taking it on. You do an amazing job, and we on this thread really appreciate it!


----------



## rteetz

Throwing in my resort recommendations 

I’ve done Riverside, Pop, Saratoga, Beach Club, Bay Lake Tower and Caribbean Beach. If you can I would 100% go deluxe. I think personally it’s just easier for the weekend with more direct access to parks and stuff like that. You can’t go wrong with any resort really but deluxe would be my first choice and specially the Epcot resort area.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Throwing in my resort recommendations
> 
> I’ve done Riverside, Pop, Saratoga, Beach Club, Bay Lake Tower and Caribbean Beach. If you can I would 100% go deluxe. I think personally it’s just easier for the weekend with more direct access to parks and stuff like that. You can’t go wrong with any resort really but deluxe would be my first choice and specially the Epcot resort area.


Plus.... Beach Club is the home to Hurricane Hannas!  And we all know what happens on MW Friday!


----------



## nekonekoneko

OKW had plenty of busses to head to the start line.  And the internal busses were running.  So it was really easy to get there.  Every time we got to the bus depot, there was like 4-6 busses

I liked The Contemporary, as well.  Taking the monorail on 1/2 and full mornings was really fun, taking a look over the start area on the way there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

We’ve done POR, Pop AoA, and off-site for MW. Never had any issues at any of them other than an issue at the back bus depots at POR in 2013. I’ve seen off and on complaints of similar issues (the buses fill up at the main depot and don’t stop at the back bus stops) in other years.

As long as you are willing to drive staying off-site was the most comfortable race morning experience. We got to the parking lot and went back to sleep and were able to avoid the cold. Not the same camaraderie though.


----------



## Livelovedance

I’m still awaiting my first Marathon Weekend, but I’ve done the Princess Weekend races and stayed at Pop and WL (DVC). I liked Pop because it was so close to the expo (great for the first day madness). There were sooo many runners staying there, which was a pro and a con (exciting atmosphere and energy, fun step and repeat banner with props for photos in the lobby, and numerous buses lined up for race transportation... the lines were very crowded, but the buses loaded and left quickly).

I love the WL, but I wouldn’t necessarily recommend  it for races. There were runners there, but much less than Pop. WL shared race transportation with the Contemporary. My first race stay there, the first bus for the expo never showed up. The person that usually stands by the bus stop with the clipboard was as confused as we were. When we finally did get a bus, it was later than we all would’ve liked, and we still had to stop at the Contemporary first before heading to the expo. This year’s Princess, the morning of the race the bus driver picked us up, drove to the Contemporary, pulled up behind another bus, and then just sat there. People started actually yelling up at the driver, trying to figure out why we were sitting there instead of heading to the race. The woman at that resort with the clipboard let the bus ahead of us go, then went to talk to our driver and realized we were all on the bus! I felt bad for the driver, he clearly didn’t know and thought he was doing the right thing, but it was a long time and things got pretty tense!

I’m aiming for a monorail resort for my first  Marathon Weekend, if possible. I’ve heard taking the monorail is more convenient for the half/full for race weekends. I’m also hoping that if I have family spectating, it’ll make it easier for them to get to MK without having to get on a bus with me so early in the morning.

ETA: If driving was an option for me, I’d probably do it. You’d be able to rest in your car until you were ready to enter the corrals, which could be invaluable on cold weather days! You’d also be able to get back in your car comfortably after the race, instead of waiting for a bus and squeezing your way onto the bus with your snack box and banana and drinks...


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

LSUfan4444 said:


> The race registrations won't be impacted but resort availability would, especially at some of the most popular DVC locations for marathon weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but we will be soon and will target the typical weekend it's always been held and adjust if needed.



Would the "typical weekend" be the first full weekend in January? What dates are people expecting it to be? 

I have not done Marathon Weekend before (unless you count this year and the virtual 5k and 10k I still need to do   ), but I have done Princess, Tinkerbell, Disneyland, Wine & Dine, and Avengers weekends. I'd like to try this one out next!

I have stayed at All Star Sports and POFQ for race weekends before, but now I have (relatively small) contracts at 3 DVC home resorts. I'd like to book at the 11 month mark as a placeholder, but I can't decide where to book. It will probably be Polynesian for the monorail, but I also have points at Bay Lake Tower and Copper Creek. The benefit to those is I could book a one-bedroom with the nice large tub as well as a washer and dryer! I'm not sure I'll have enough points for Bay Lake Tower with the 50% borrowing restrictions, though, unless I make some adjustments to my planned summer trip.


----------



## camaker

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Would the "typical weekend" be the first full weekend in January? What dates are people expecting it to be?
> 
> I have not done Marathon Weekend before (unless you count this year and the virtual 5k and 10k I still need to do   ), but I have done Princess, Tinkerbell, Disneyland, Wine & Dine, and Avengers weekends. I'd like to try this one out next!
> 
> I have stayed at All Star Sports and POFQ for race weekends before, but now I have (relatively small) contracts at 3 DVC home resorts. I'd like to book at the 11 month mark as a placeholder, but I can't decide where to book. It will probably be Polynesian for the monorail, but I also have points at Bay Lake Tower and Copper Creek. The benefit to those is I could book a one-bedroom with the nice large tub as well as a washer and dryer! I'm not sure I'll have enough points for Bay Lake Tower with the 50% borrowing restrictions, though, unless I make some adjustments to my planned summer trip.



Marathon Weekend is always the weekend prior to the MLK holiday weekend. That would make it the 6th-9th in 2022.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

camaker said:


> Marathon Weekend is always the weekend prior to the MLK holiday weekend. That would make it the 6th-9th in 2022.



Thank you!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I've never had bad luck with transportation on race mornings. That said, I'm almost always on the first or second bus and the morning of the 2020 marathon the busses were so late they had to delay the start of the race. Even those of us there with plenty of time (the Goof Troop is always punctual) were thrown off because *they started the balloon ladies early*. It was a mess.



Yeah, that didn't help our in-race math skills any


----------



## jmasgat

Barca33Runner said:


> Not the same camaraderie though.



Funny you should mention this (re: race transportation).  I am a person who normally sticks entirely to myself (and am pretty happy to do so), but for some reason at WDW, I feel less inhibited/embarrassed/whatever to chat up people.  I will always talk to people on the bus to/from the race (unless the other person is really not interested).  Probably started as a way to calm my nerves, but at this point I try to calm the other person's!


----------



## lhermiston

Livelovedance said:


> ETA: If driving was an option for me, I’d probably do it. You’d be able to rest in your car until you were ready to enter the corrals, which could be invaluable on cold weather days! You’d also be able to get back in your car comfortably after the race, instead of waiting for a bus and squeezing your way onto the bus with your snack box and banana and drinks...



Counterpoint: You miss the pre-race meetups by hanging out in your car. There's lots of talking and I've heard sometimes people do shots before the races (not me, I'm a serious runner). There's race morning strategizing. In 2020, the the logistics of the Rogue Two adventure were hammered out in the minutes before we went to the corrals.


----------



## BigEeyore

poohs4me said:


> Are there resorts to avoid?
> I have stayed at POFQ for the weekend and also Poly. I have considered one of the villas so I had a kitchen but am not sure about location. Anyone care to opine?


I am DVC and having a little kitchen to prep my race hydration/nutrition and that vital cup of pre-race coffee is great.  It's also nice to be able to wash your stinky running clothes before you pack up to go home.  Plus all the other great amenities at the deluxe resorts really help make post-race time more relaxing. 
I have stayed at both CBR and CSR on race weekends and don't recommend either - just too spread out and too many bus stops.


----------



## poohs4me

BigEeyore said:


> I am DVC and having a little kitchen to prep my race hydration/nutrition and that vital cup of pre-race coffee is great.  It's also nice to be able to wash your stinky running clothes before you pack up to go home.  Plus all the other great amenities at the deluxe resorts really help make post-race time more relaxing.
> I have stayed at both CBR and CSR on race weekends and don't recommend either - just too spread out and too many bus stops.



Do you have a favorite DVC?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars and welcome to the first Tuesdays Sundays are for Disney of 2021! I'm hopeful these will serve as a weekly countdown to our joyous reunion for Marathon Weekend 2022.

I don't know how many people are new to the Marathon Weekend threads or new to Sundays are for Disney, so first a quick orientation/recap:

*- What is Sundays are for Disney?* Often abbreviated as SAFD, Sundays are for Disney are weekly questions - generally focused on all things Disney (parks, movies, characters, music, etc.), as well as running/runDisney. The questions are designed to allow us to get to know each other better, build excitement for Marathon Weekend, share our Disney fandom, exchange tips, information and best practices, and just have fun. It's not a debate and there are no right or wrong answers. 

*- Why Sundays? Isn't today Tuesday? What happens if I miss a day/week?* SAFD came from an activity I started with my kids when they were younger. We reminisced about our favorite WDW memories through questions posed each Sunday. When I think about Disney, it's a bright Sunday morning on Main Street, USA with a day full of possibility ahead of you, hence Sundays are for Disney. If you don't respond to the question on Sunday or even that week, you can always catch up.

*- Who asks the SAFD questions?* Typically, I do. BUT!! I am always open to and encouraging suggestions. Feel free to DM me any potential SAFD questions/topics. I would really appreciate it.
*Special request:* does anyone know how to do online tournament brackets in which we vote on who wins each matchup? We did a best attractions tournament a couple years ago that was fun and it might be fun to do the same with restaurants, resorts, etc. 

So, moving on to this week's Sundays are for Disney ... introductions! Tell us a little bit about yourself: your name and where you're from (if you feel comfortable), occupation, interests and hobbies, etc. Don't take a deep dive on your Disney and running stuff just yet, we'll tackle those in subsequent SAFDs.

My name is Lee and I'm from Iowa. Please wave the next time you fly over. I'm a single dad to three daughters and a journalist. I enjoy photography, baseball, dad jokes/puns, hot wings, tacos, the occasional beer and probably a few other things. 

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## NewYKRunner

Thanks for the recap.  I'm new to this.  I'll recap myself: my wife and a good friend of ours ran Dopey 2020 and they were quick enough to do the full course.  Our friend was hoping to do 2021 but wasn't quick enough to sign up for Dopey but was able to sign up for the full, but then Covid happened and now he's hoping to do the Dopey in 2022 and recently challenged me to do it but that depends on what other vacation we might do if things open up this year.  

As for my intro, my name in Lindsey and I'm from Yellowknife, NT, Canada.  Husband and father of two girls, Quality Assurance Manager for an aviation company, mechanic by trade.  Interests?  Where to start - radio control toys, camping, gardening, traveling, motorcycles, tinkering on vehicles.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:
*Name:  *Kenn
*Where I’m From:  *NC (born in Charlotte, live just outside Raleigh)
*What I Do:  *Validation Scientist for a vaccine manufacturer
*Family:  *DW, DD27, DD22, English Bulldogs x2
*Interests & Hobbies:  *Running, video games, board games, cross stitch, LEGO

Sydney and Bella say hello. My avatar is their predecessor, Owen.


----------



## MamaBTX

SAFD:
I'm Melissa from Dallas, TX.  Wife, mom of 2 littles under 2, and the Learning Manager for an association. A bit of foodie, amateur cyclist, and a lifelong Disney enthusiast.

I've 'lurked' on these boards for years, always too nervous to post (not sure why..). I'm looking forward to participating and prepping for hopefully an in-person race in 2022!


----------



## SheHulk

NewYKRunner said:


> As for my intro, my name in Lindsey and I'm from Yellowknife, NT, Canada.


Glad you cleared that up  From your screen name I thought you were from New York City!!!


----------



## NewYKRunner

SheHulk said:


> Glad you cleared that up  From your screen name I thought you were from New York City!!!



Haha, no just New to running.


----------



## SheHulk

I'm Cindy, I live in PA and I'm a professor. I'm married and have 2 sons that are grown or almost grown, one of whom is a huge Disney World fan so we are there a lot. I looooove running and love to travel, that's why I'm here! I can't decide which race I'll try to sign up for this coming Marathon Weekend, but I'm going to do my best to run something if it happens on-site. I miss big, in-person races desperately.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Scott from Cochrane, Alberta, Canada.  An engineer and father to two wonderful children (DS & DD).  My current hobbies:  Lurking on Dis boards, everything Disney, running, and analysing the minute details of the Marvel universe.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

First thanks for coming out of "retirement" to keep this going.  It really is part of the MW excitement for me!

I'm Patrick and home is currently the Atlanta area (John's Creek), but I now commute to Plano, TX for work most weeks.  Married with 4 kids.  As I like to say, my wife and I obviously only have short-term memories, as our kids are 18 (daughter), 15 (daughter), 10 (daughter) and 5 (son).  I'm Chief Legal Officer of a global technology company moving it's headquarters to the Plano area.  In addition to running, family keeps me pretty busy, but also try and play golf now and again.  We also love to travel and have been lucky enough to visit some great places (and hopefully will again soon!).


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD:
Name:  Jason
Where I’m From:  Albany, NY
What I Do: Assistant Professor in Data Science at CUNY
Family:  DW (did 10k and Half in 2020 while I did Dopey), three boys (6, 12, and 14)
Interests & Hobbies: Photography (wife and I do weddings as a side business)


----------



## bpr2002

SAFD:
I'm Brandi from Louisiana and this is my first SAFD!  I've been married almost 20 years but we don't have any children.  Lucky for me, my husband enjoys all things Disney, including the parks, and he agreed to do the RunDisney races with me.  I'm a humble state civil servant and I enjoy reading, researching history, bicycling, traveling, and fencing.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
Name: Jim
Where I'm From: Mystic, CT
What I do:  Retired [I guess that's not really doing anything?]
Family:  DW [married 35 years] and Jassie [see avatar]
Interests: Running, Hockey, Golf and Landscaping.  Golf got me interested in landscaping since I never kept the ball in play.


----------



## rteetz

Ryan 
From the best state, Wisconsin
I am wrapping up my college life this year
Not married and no kids 
Love sports (mainly football, baseball and basketball), of course running, and Disney. I love to stay busy so anything I can find to do works for me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

My name is Jared and I’m from Indiana. I run the office and manage hedging accounts at a grain elevator. I have severe social anxiety, so it’s just me and my pups: McFly (6 year old Irish Setter) and Adorabeezle Winterpop (Darby, my new 3 month old Saint Berdoodle). Right now she’s an Ewok but she’s going to be a Wookiee.

I love sports, mainly participating in golf and watching soccer, basketball, football, golf, pretty much everything. I enjoy LEGO, have a couple small saltwater aquariums, and spend as much time with my family and nieces and nephews as possible (preferably in WDW or in northern Michigan golfing).


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD: Mike (and Amanda), married 10 years this July, no kids but one fur baby, Daisy our JRT. The "where are you from" is always a loaded question for us, we're rolling stones. I am originally from western MA, my wife grew up in the Buffalo, NY area. Since we've been married we have lived in the Boston area and the Washington DC/Maryland area and currently we are in New Hampshire.  Our hobbies include all things disney and travel, sometimes its more fun just planning trips even if we don't end up taking them.


----------



## Jillfo

SAFD:  I'm Jill.  I grew up in Michigan (Go State!) but have lived in suburban Atlanta since graduating many years ago.  I do development consulting for hotels (market studies, appraisals, etc.).  My interests include travel, reading, running and (since discovering them during lockdown) following British ex-pats renovating French chateaus on YouTube.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

*Name:* Melissa 
*Where I’m From: *Naples, FL
*What I Do: *Mechanical Engineer by degree turned Civil Engineer
*Family: *My husband (Mr. Dis_Yoda) & 3 Dogs (13 year old Cocker Spaniel, 3 Year Old Ridgeless Rhodesian Ridgeback (Gantu), almost 2 Year Old Rhodesian Ridgeback (Qi'ra)
*Interests & Hobbies: *Personally, my running is more at 5K/10K distances nowadays unless my legacy race (Star Wars Disneyland) comes back.  I've done 7 half marathons and 13 10ks. My husband is the main runner nowadays and has 3 Marathons under his belt, one of those being a Dopey Weekend and the other being a Goofy Weekend, 15 half marathons and I've lost count of the 10ks and 5ks at this point.  

My current main hobby is training and competing with our Rhodesian Ridgebacks.  Gantu is currently training in Agility/Competitive Obedience, has titled in Advanced Tricks & Urban/Advanced Canine Good Citizens and will be competing soon in Barn Hunt, Fast CATs (100 yard coursing) along with eventually being a therapy dog.  Qi'ra shows in Conformation & has both her majors.  We're working on her last few singles now.  She also is training in Rally Obedience.  I'm keeping her away from too much instinct sports until she earns her Championship because I need to keep her handler focused.  Both of them will also be trained for our breed's endurance trial which is a 12 mile run at 10 minute mile pace.  Personally, I will be on a bike for that trial while my husband will probably run with one of our two.  



We also enjoy alcohol, I love passing our beer and jell-o shots to people in the races and sometimes the comments that go along with it.  

I also build large lego sets and do hard puzzles from time to time.


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD:
Name: Janice
Where I’m From: Portland, Or (born and raised) currently living 40 miles from D.C.
What I Do: Retired travel agent
Family: DH (married 38 years) retired Army 1st Sgt, DS junior at GMU, and 2 perfectly wonderful cats. 
Interests & Hobbies: Reading, walking, playing games, LEGOs and researching my family’s ancestry.


----------



## Benisa

*SAFD:

Name:* Stefanie
*Where I'm From: *Germany
*What I Do: *PA at a lawyers' firm
F*amily:* Happily single, but sharing my home with 3 cats and 1 dog
*Interest & Hobbies:* Reading, crocheting, LEGO, Diamond Painting


----------



## meye1099

g


----------



## softball chick

*SAFD:

Name:* Kelly
*Where I’m From: *Wisconsin
*What I Do: *High School Math Teacher
*Family: *Not married yet, no kids
*Interests & Hobbies: *Seeing Live Theatre, Reading, Walking/Running, Cheering on the Milwaukee Brewers or Marquette Men's Basketball teams, and Starting to Get Into Baking (I blame Great British Bake Off)


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I'm Maura, a 62 yr old retired dislocated "Mass-hole" (from North Shore of MA) currently living in SE Michigan. Married for 36+ yrs with 2 adult kids and a 14-1/2 yr old mutt.  Hobbies include running (of course), yoga, baking, travel, reading, doing crossword and KenKen puzzles and watching all sorts of sports. 



bpr2002 said:


> I'm Brandi from Louisiana ....I enjoy ......fencing.



It's rare to find anyone else who fences.  I used to in college and pre-kids.  Foil and Saber. 



meye1099 said:


> Since the pandemic I've also enjoyed .......whiskey cocktails.



You know, I have developed a fondness for a well-made (yet simple) whiskey sour, and over the holidays was quite fond of a Fairytale of New York (from Smitten Kitchen).  And I do like a good Bourbon or Rye, and all that they offer.  Hmmm, now I'm thirsty.


----------



## mrebuck

Dis_Yoda said:


> *Name:* Melissa
> *Where I’m From: *Naples, FL
> *What I Do: *Mechanical Engineer by degree turned Civil Engineer
> *Family: *My husband (Mr. Dis_Yoda) & 3 Dogs (13 year old Cocker Spaniel, 3 Year Old Ridgeless Rhodesian Ridgeback (Gantu), almost 2 Year Old Rhodesian Ridgeback (Qi'ra)
> *Interests & Hobbies: *Personally, my running is more at 5K/10K distances nowadays unless my legacy race (Star Wars Disneyland) comes back.  I've done 7 half marathons and 13 10ks. My husband is the main runner nowadays and has 3 Marathons under his belt, one of those being a Dopey Weekend and the other being a Goofy Weekend, 15 half marathons and I've lost count of the 10ks and 5ks at this point.
> 
> My current main hobby is training and competing with our Rhodesian Ridgebacks.  Gantu is currently training in Agility/Competitive Obedience, has titled in Advanced Tricks & Urban/Advanced Canine Good Citizens and will be competing soon in Barn Hunt, Fast CATs (100 yard coursing) along with eventually being a therapy dog.  Qi'ra shows in Conformation & has both her majors.  We're working on her last few singles now.  She also is training in Rally Obedience.  I'm keeping her away from too much instinct sports until she earns her Championship because I need to keep her handler focused.  Both of them will also be trained for our breed's endurance trial which is a 12 mile run at 10 minute mile pace.  Personally, I will be on a bike for that trial while my husband will probably run with one of our two.
> 
> View attachment 550920View attachment 550921
> 
> We also enjoy alcohol, I love passing our beer and jell-o shots to people in the races and sometimes the comments that go along with it.
> 
> I also build large lego sets and do hard puzzles from time to time.


Your Ridgebacks are gorgeous!  I have a 2 year old, Nala, but she's definitely not a show dog.  She likes to sleep and cuddle way too much!  We've tried fast cat, which she liked, but the longer lure coursing was definitely not for her.  We also took an agility for fun class.  She enjoyed most of it, but really disliked the weave poles and the seesaw.   Do you run with your pups?  I was hoping Nala would be a good long-run running partner, but she caps out around a 5K.


----------



## garneska

SAFD:

Name: Kris
Location:  Atlanta now, originally from NW suburbs of Chicago
Family:  Married 21 years, DH is Bert he does run with me but prefers the half marathon distance. One dog at the moment Mallory (not sure how long she will be with us but i have been saying that for all of 2020).  
Employment:  IT so I am working from home for now
Interests: Like everyone running, disney, hiking, travel when i can.



this pic is from 2018 she looks so good here.  the more recent pics are not as good.  My time is short.


----------



## happ

SAFD:
I'm Heidi from MA. I have two kids, DS17 and DS19. My days consist of homeschooling, running, writing, gardening, caring for our two dogs and four chickens and everything else, and reading disboards. I'm looking forward to publishing my first book this year.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

mrebuck said:


> Your Ridgebacks are gorgeous!  I have a 2 year old, Nala, but she's definitely not a show dog.  She likes to sleep and cuddle way too much!  We've tried fast cat, which she liked, but the longer lure coursing was definitely not for her.  We also took an agility for fun class.  She enjoyed most of it, but really disliked the weave poles and the seesaw.   Do you run with your pups?  I was hoping Nala would be a good long-run running partner, but she caps out around a 5K.



Nala looks happy, loved and a great pet.  I love those beautiful ridgeback eyes! I'm glad she enjoyed FCATs as those are nice and easy events.  My male actually isn't allowed to do lure coursing as he's ridgeless so FCATs only for him.  We'll try the longer ones with Qi'ra eventually as she's super agile and has some Ibizan friends to show her the ropes.  

For agility, I'm doing private 30 minute lessons once a week with a trainer that has MACH titled in non-popular agility breeds as there is definitely different methods of introduction of equipment that will either make or break the dog, especially sensitive ones like our ridgebacks!  We just started the teeter last week with the table method and a seesaw holder so its only moving downwards like 6" at the moment so he can learn oh this moves and I need to balance.  I got back tonight.  Weaves - with our trick training I did a lot of cone work so this transferred over as treats got the job done and made it more a game or well motivated by string cheese and frozen meatballs.  I just love keeping them active and engaged and seeing their minds work.  

We only run longer distances with Gantu at the moment.  He's done up to 5 miles between my husband and I but we haven't pushed for more yet as they need conditioning just like humans do usually.  Qi'ra isn't 2 yet so her running on leash and sidewalk with us only started in December and we've capped it at a mile as we don't want to do distance until after 2 because of growth plates.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> In my typical self-deprecating fashion, I was thinking SAFD had run its course, people were getting bored and I would put it on hiatus for a bit, if not outright retire it. Some folks have been answering the same or similar questions for about three years now and I don't want it to become tedious.
> 
> If there's still interest, I'll still do it. I'd also like to call on you all to help my crowd source this a bit so we could have some fresh questions.
> 
> FWIW, it makes me feel really good that folks are even asking about it.


Even if some questions repeat themselves, I don't know that it gets tedious. For one thing, answers will change as new things are introduced to the parks. Secondly, I think there will always be new people to join in the thread because they are signed up for marathon weekend for the first time or are new to this runDisney community. I think SAFD helps keep this thread active which can then help new runners work through their own process.


princesspirateandrunner said:


> Please keep SAFD going. I’m happy to help with questions. I think SAFD is fun for all of us, and allows us to share great memories and get to know each other better. I don’t think any of us who are Disney people mind talking about topics more than once, especially to other like-minded Disney folks!  Thank you for taking it on. You do an amazing job, and we on this thread really appreciate it!


I second this. While training for my first marathon, I had a string of consecutive difficult runs. I felt really discouraged, even to the point of actually contemplating scrapping the entire Dopey Challenge that I had already paid for and just eating the cost. It was a dark time in my running life. But in large part because of the time I had spent in this community, I knew that I could share my frustrations openly. It was a matter of hours before people had given me encouragement and helpful responses to remind me that even a series of consecutive bad training runs do not define a race.


----------



## MATTERHORN

*SAFD:*


Hello all! I am Andrea! Been on the DIS a long time, was mostly on the Disneyland boards back in the day! It's the best place on Earth!

I was born in Detroit, grew up out west between AZ and NV, and moved to Florida 10 years ago! Was the best thing I ever did, I'm about 20 minutes from the mouse!

I was originally an accountant/bookkeeper, but have been a SAHM since moving to Florida! I have 3 kids, 20, 17, and 15. 

Interests include travel, scrapbooking, and of course, Disney! I'm a bit of a clean freak! 

I love volunteering at the races and I volunteer quite a bit here at Give Kids the World!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD

Name: Valarie
Family: DH, DS (9), DS (7), DS (4)- there are too many boys in my house!
What I Do: Librarian at a public library
Where I Live: Long Island (I've also lived in Manhattan and the MD/DC/VA for a few years)
Interests: Running, reading, napping, sitting in silence

Looking forward to counting down to 2022 with everyone!  My fingers and toes are all crossed that it's a live event.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> So, moving on to this week's Sundays are for Disney ... introductions! Tell us a little bit about yourself: your name and where you're from (if you feel comfortable), occupation, interests and hobbies, etc. Don't take a deep dive on your Disney and running stuff just yet, we'll tackle those in subsequent SAFDs.



Wow, starting with a hard one.
Hi, I'm Sarah! NYC born-and-bred (with a very brief stopover in the Boston area). Software engineer (which is career #4? for me).
Do I have any hobbies or interests? That's a good question. I like sports, mostly watch baseball (Yankees) and hockey (Rangers), with a little football (Jets) thrown in here and there. I theoretically like reading but these days am mostly reading my work book club books (although maybe in 2021 I should try to read more because books are awesome). During the stay-at-home pandemic period I have developed online shopping habits, which is really super great (although grocery delivery is actually great because I don't have to set aside a morning to go to the supermarket).


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> *Wow, starting with a hard one.*
> Hi, I'm Sarah! NYC born-and-bred (with a very brief stopover in the Boston area). Software engineer (which is career #4? for me).
> Do I have any hobbies or interests? That's a good question. I like sports, mostly watch baseball (Yankees) and hockey (Rangers), with a little football (Jets) thrown in here and there. I theoretically like reading but these days am mostly reading my work book club books (although maybe in 2021 I should try to read more because books are awesome). During the stay-at-home pandemic period I have developed online shopping habits, which is really super great (although grocery delivery is actually great because I don't have to set aside a morning to go to the supermarket).


So true in bold!  I may request an aisle seat next time I fly over Iowa just so I don't have to wave! 
Just kidding @lhermiston!  Go Rangers and Jets Smaller font for obvious reasons.  Thanks for all of the dog pictures everyone.  Here is Jassie aka "Princess Jasmine".  She'll be 12 next week!


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

My name is Sharon and I'm from Grand Rapids, MI. I am a married mom of three teenagers DS (17), DS (15), DD (13) and one fur child, a rescue pittie named Winnie. I have a rather mundane desk job at a local government agency, but I love my coworkers, so it balances out nicely. My hobbies include road & trail running, yoga, reading, camping, travel, gardening and planning my next Disney trip.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Hi, my name is Alex, and I'm an alcoholic... Wait a minute.

I live outside of Philadelphia.

I like to say that I sell recreational psychoactive drugs legally in a competitive environment.  In reality, I manage a little take-out restaurant that serves way too much alcohol.   Somehow, this was considered an essential position, and I've been open for the last year.  Though sales have been down.  Ironically, I don't actually drink.

I have 3 adult daughters, and one granddaughter.  One of them loves Disney, one hates Disney, one doesn't care, and my granddaughter is still a DGD0?  I will be bringing her for MW2023.

Outside of Disney, a lot of reading (a lot more this past year), and I love theatre, and I miss going to them!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in:
*SAFD:

Name:* David
*Where I'm From: *A small town near Pittsburgh, PA. Army brat, so moved around: Ft. Hood, TX. Ft. Benning, GA, Columbus, GA, Bradenton, FL. I currently reside near Gainesville, GA, in the country.
*What I Do: *Retired software developer. Most of my career was at BellSouth/AT&T. My new career is 'fixer of broken things'.
*Family:* DW of 30 years. An un-officially adopted daugher and SIL. 3 cats: 2 rescues and 1 stray. This is our second cat family after 2 strays that lived long and happy lives.
*Interest & Hobbies:* Reading, yoga, LEGO, model building, gardening, home improvement projects (OK, this is love/hate).


----------



## iamsarahpotts

SAFD:
Name:  Sarah
Where I’m From:  Indianapolis, IN
What I Do:  Wet Chemistry Lab Manager at an environmental lab and wife/unpaid assistant of an ice cream man
Family:  Husband (who says he doesn’t care about Disney - but I have photos of him hugging Sully that suggest otherwise) and our cat Goose
Interests & Hobbies:  Reading, crafting (been making a LOT of masks), eating and watching too much TV (thanks quarantine)

Im very excited to have joined this thread right as SAFD is starting up again! I’m really hoping to participate in marathon weekend 2022 as a walker. It would be awesome to get to know some people who will be there and maybe see some friendly faces as I’ll most likely be racing alone!


----------



## Z-Knight

*Name:  *Mario
*Where I’m From:  *Poland -> Chicago -> Houston
*What I Do:  *NASA Flight Controller and Software Developer (3D Graphics & java/web)
*Family:  *Mom, Beautiful Girlfriend
*Interests & Hobbies:  *Running, Running for Medals, Running for Swag, Software Development, Robotics (competed on TLC Robotica show), oh and Traveling


----------



## FFigawi

*SAFD:
Name:* John
*Where I Live:* Dubai at the moment. Been in Houston, Iraq, Doha, and Russia over the past 15 years.
*What I Do:* Finance for a large multinational oil & gas company
*Interests:* participating in endurance sports; watching sports (mostly college and EPL); food & wine; beer & bourbon; diving; travel; dog agility (3rd place at nationals in 2019); watching movies/concerts/theatre


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I’m Melissa an engineer from Kansas. I like road trips/traveling, hiking, and running, and love that running gives me an excuse to travel to new places for races!


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:

Name: Jennifer
Where I live: southern Illinois (about 54 miles from Kentucky), having relocated here 14 months ago from the western suburbs of Chicago.
Family: DH and a 5 yr old rescue named Lolly. She is our 3rd rescue, and like the prior two has her quirks but is a loving goofball.
What I do: Unemployed.  Between the timing of the move and Covid 19, job hunting hasn’t been high priority. The local economy and DH working for one of the largest area employers complicates the search.
Interests: reading, animals, walking, travel, been doing a bit of crafting during the last year, and chauffeuring the dog to the vet.

My avatar is of Iso, our first rescue dog who loved his stuffed Tigger, and who I still miss. Lolly is pictured below, for the record she threw the duck at herself.

.


----------



## Grabnar

*SAFD:
Name:* Nick
*Where I Live:* Houston by way of Austin
*What I Do:* R&D Chemist
*Interests:* Movies/books (mainly Sci-Fi/Fantasy); political organizing; travel when possible (I've been to most of Western Europe, planning East Asia once vaccines are rolled out); learning and continuing education


----------



## Goofed98

SAFD:
Name: Brad
Where I live: Phoenix (Gilbert) by way of Oklahoma, Texas, Milwaukee, Pittsburgh, Charlotte, Chicago, Atlanta, Nashville, and Seattle
Family: Wife, 16 year old cat (Eartha Kitty)
What I Do: Project manager for electrical equipment manufacturer
Interests: Running, cycling, sports (NHL, college football, EPL), Disney, golf
my sweet little kitty:


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD*:

Hi everyone!   I’m Mike and live in Warren, PA (near Erie, PA).  For family it is my DW of 23 yrs in May.  We have one furry kid.   She’s a JRT/beagle mix who we adopted 3 years ago today, and is now 14 (we love adopting the senior dogs).   I am an audit manager for a bank.  My interests are jogging, reading, camping with friends.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:
Name: Keith
Where I live: Dallas, but grew up an hour north of Disneyland and have lived in Atlanta, Denver, and Tucson.  
Family:  2 daughters, 20 and 17.  
What I Do:  Sales, usually for education software, but currently for churches.  
Interests:  Mainly Disney, sports, running, travel, movies and music, but I am pretty much interested in everything.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
My name is Charlie, I currently live in Okemos, Michigan where I work at Michigan State University.  However, I spent the majority of my life in California living along the coast and in the redwoods.  I am married, 22 years with two daughters, 18 & 13, two adult cats and our puppy, Kai.  My wife and daughters are huge Disney fans, Kai lloved his Baloo stuffie (until he chewed it to pieces...). But the cats seem to be pretty indifferent about Disney.

As many of you I am an avid runner and huge lover of all things Disney.  I also love travel, hiking, backpacking and camping. I am also a life long New Orleans Saints fan, currently in mourning.  On a bright note here is a picture of Kai!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

iamsarahpotts said:


> Im very excited to have joined this thread right as SAFD is starting up again! I’m really hoping to participate in marathon weekend 2022 as a walker. It would be awesome to get to know some people who will be there and maybe see some friendly faces as I’ll most likely be racing alone!


I can honestly say that even though I have run two marathons by myself, I did not run them alone. In some of the more challenging moments of my first marathon, I remembered some great that @OldSlowGoofyGuy gave me about how to cope when the miles started to mount and my body wanted to take it easy that helped me make it through to the triumphant end.


----------



## chantaldb

*Name:* Chantal
*Where I Live:* the Netherlands, between The Hague and Amsterdam, in a town called Leiderdorp
*What I Do:* translator, for central government. Normally in an office, but working from home since last March
*Family: *husband and one daughter, 19.
*Interests:* running: I try to do at least 1 marathon each year. Hoping for a place in the London Marathon ballot, results out on 8 February. I've done the Disney Paris Run weekend twice now. Other interests are travelling: favorite destination is Asia, but as things are at the moment, I'll settle for anything across our national border ;-)). But we're certainly also aiming for Dubai (Expo) this year. We've been to all the Disney resorts.


----------



## opusone

*Name:* Brett
*Where I’m From:*
_Early years:_ New Jersey, Southern California, Oklahoma​_Grew up_ in Dallas, undergrad in Austin​_Adult life:_ Navy (mainly Southern CA, Florida panhandle, Texas gulf coast), Chicago, Seattle, western suburbs of Chicago​*What I Do:* Finance for a private university (not really sure how my engineering undergrad degree got me here)
*Family:* DW, DD (17), DS (15), Maisy (7-month old Golden - see pic below)
*Interests & Hobbies: *Running, photography, skiing (actually snowboarding), platform tennis (paddle), Christmas lights to music, electric vehicles, all things tech


----------



## BlueRibbon

*Name:* Mike
*Where I Live:* Orange Co. CA. 10 minutes to Disneyland!
*What I Do:* Software Mgr for an aerospace company
*Family: *Married with 5 kids DD(17), DD(15), DD(14), DD(12), DS(4)
*Interests: *Watching Disney vloggers on youtube, volunteering for a local organization, spending time with kids, CrossFit, and running

I've run 3 marathons, San Diego twice, and LA once. Probably about 8-10 half-marathons, with 3 being the Disneyland HM, not too many 5K or 10Ks because I refuse to pay money for lengths that I normally run  

Looking forward to signing up for the 2022 Dopey but from the sounds of it, it's almost like getting a RoTR boarding group!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I’m Tammy, from near Athens, GA. I grew up in metro Atlanta, but except for five years in west GA, have lived in or near Athens since college. DH and I were college sweethearts, and have two adult sons, ages 25 and 23. We raised them right, by taking them to Disney throughout their childhoods. We also have a rescue mostly-JRT named Hank, who is about 14 now. He is a big fan of Best Friends Pet Resort. 
My hobbies include Disney, travel, cooking, baking, sewing (especially Disney race costumes), LEGO, yoga, and I am a reluctant (usually) runner, but I’ve done six marathons, one ultra, dozens of half marathons, and lots of shorter races. 
DH and I love planning Disney trips, and discussing all things Disney. We look forward to the SAFD questions every week, and frequently discuss them while walking Hank on Sunday mornings.


----------



## PCFriar80

All I have to say is that this thread is going to the dogs [and cats]!  Goodnight everybody!  I'll show myself out.......


----------



## JulieODC

Hi!! I’m Julie from MA. I’m a public health scientist. I’m married with 2 girls (9, 5). I love cooking and gardening!


----------



## xjillianpaige

*SAFD:*

Hi!

I'm Jillian. I'm from the suburbs of Boston, MA. I'm a social worker at a non profit in the city where I work with young people! Though I don't live with them anymore, my family consists of my parents and brother and I consider my neighbor and her family to be part of my family. She and her husband have two kids who I consider my niece and nephew. They're 4 (Miss M) and 8 (Buddy B). They call me Aunty J. 

Outside of running, I really love music (mostly listening, though I did teach myself to play ukulele during quarantine) and getting lost in stories, whether that be by reading or watching tv and movies. I used to spend a lot of time with friends hanging out or getting dinner/drinks/ice cream but... covid. 

I also really love to travel! My favorite trip was definitely my 2 weeks in Australia and New Zealand. Though I also loved my quick 5 day trip to Iceland. I've also been to Ireland (twice), Italy, England (study abroad and another short trip), Wales, Scotland, France (twice), and Israel.


----------



## Smilelea

Wow! I just found this thread. I kept thinking I’d see someone post the link for it and never did.

Name:  Candace
Where I’m From:  Alabama
What I Do:  Special Education Teacher 
Family:  Husband; 2 sons: D(8) & G(4); cat - Harry; dog - Luna
Interests & Hobbies:  Running, Reading, scrapbooking (when I have time), Traveling, Disney (DVC), Harry Potter

I’m in for my first full marathon hopefully as part of Goofy. 2023 is our backup plan. Our goal is to go to Disney for D’s 10th birthday in 2022 anyway. DH has lovingly agreed to move the trip a little earlier to cover MW in hopes the races happen. If they don’t happen, we still go (maybe shift it a little to start and end on the weekend). Then go back in 2023 so I can run my first full marathon before I turn 40.
We own at Poly and AKV so that’s where we will be booking in less than a month


----------



## Bree

*Name*: Bree

*Family*: DH of 18 years, 17yo DS & 15yo DD, 1 dog, 2 cats

*Where I Live*: Oviedo, FL - incorrectly pronounced as Oh-Vee-Dough. Grew up in western/central MA and moved to FL in 2014

*What I Do: *I own a horse boarding & training facility. We opened last spring. The first year of a small business is hard, but things are getting easier and we are starting to have more free time. DH is an Information Security Officer.

*Hobbies*: Running, reading, drinking coffee, food & adult beverages. I can add weight lifting back into the mix once our garage with attached home gym is complete.

Picture from our 4H field trip last weekend to sort baby cows.


----------



## BigEeyore

Hi! I’m Heather. I have a husband and two DD ages 11 and 15. We have 3 dogs and 2 cats.  We live north of Atlanta and I am a veterinarian.
I love running, cycling and swimming, and I am also a big reader and enjoy jigsaw puzzles. My husband is an avid home brewer and I am a bit of a beer snob!
Here are my doggies to keep the pet photos going:


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> POFQ has the additional benefit of post-race beignets.


The beignets are my post Expo tradition. I take the bus to POFQ from the Expo, eat beignets, walk to POR, take the boat to Disney Springs, enjoy the evening there and go back to my resort from there.


----------



## PrincessV

I completely missed that this thread exists! I'm in. Reeeeaaallllly hoping there will be a Dopey 2022 in my future...

*Name: *You can call me "V"
*Where I’m From: *West-Central FL, 100 miles west of The Mouse
*What I Do: *Social Media/Digital Communications
*Family:* Adult son
*Interests & Hobbies: *Running, WDW, lots of sports spectating, reading


----------



## DopeyBadger

Not planning on Marathon Weekend 2022, but I'm always hovering around the different threads.  My wife is planning a Feb 2022 trip so maybe Princess 2022 if it happens.

*Name:* Billy
*Where I Live:* Cottage Grove, WI
*What I Do:* Vitamin D Biochemistry at UW Madison
*Family: *Married for 10 yrs with 1 kid DD(6), and soon to be one pup in about a month (petite goldendoodle).





*Interests: *Honestly, running, and things associated with running, take up a huge chunk of my time.  Between the running, lifting, cycling, writing plans, coaching, etc.  But outside of that, I play Xbox with my daughter (Lego, Untitled Goose Game) or by myself (COD Cold War), build Eureka Kiwi Co boxes with her, watch UW football/basketball and enjoy watching MCU movies.


----------



## BikeFan

Missed SAFD because we were at Disney until yesterday evening!  I've been away from the boards for a bit but greatly looking forward to Marathon Weekend 2022 (please, please happen!).  I'm in for Dopey if real races return.  

SAFD:
*Name: *Tom
*Where I’m From: *Woodbridge, Virginia
*What I Do: *Attorney for the federal government
*Family: *Wife of 23+ years, 3 daughters 22, 18, 16, and 1 son, 22
*Interests & Hobbies: * Running, traveling to new places to run, and convincing other people to run D).  I head a local running club, and have enjoyed helping train friends and family for half and full marathons, especially at RunDisney events, which everyone loves.  I'm also halfway to running the World Marathon Majors (Chicago, Boston and Berlin done; NYC, London, and Tokyo to go) and do the occasional ultra (2 50 milers so far, maybe a 100 miler sometime in the future?).


----------



## azrivest

SAFD:
*Name: *Anne
*Where I Live: *Montreal, Canada
*What I Do: *Software engineer
*Family: *DH of 10 years, DS8, DD5
*Interests & Hobbies: *Running being my #1  Traveling being my #2. Star Wars being my #3. Something that combines those is ideal! I've been running for over 3 years with Princess 2021 as my goal. Started running to get back in shape after the birth of my daughter, and I've been hooked ever since.
I'm really hoping to be able to participate in Princess 2022. Hopefully the borders will be reopened by then! 
10k is my preferred distance, but I also enjoy HMs. I'll train all of 2021 to participate in the Fairytale Challenge.


----------



## lhermiston

flav said:


> The beignets are my post Expo tradition. I take the bus to POFQ from the Expo, eat beignets, walk to POR, take the boat the Disney Springs, enjoy the evening there and go back to my resort from there.



This is perhaps the greatest tradition I've ever heard of.


----------



## Baca5

SAFD:

*Name:* Sandy
*Where I Live: *Las Vegas, Nevada (Originally from Southern California)
*What I do:  *Office Manager for an elementary school
*Family: *Husband of 25 years, two sons (22 & 18), and two fur babies Coco (Yorkiepoo 10 ) and Emma  (Lab 3)
*Interests & Hobbies:  *Running, reading, huge Golden Knights fan and all things Disney. Oh and reading this board and daydreaming about our next trip which will hopefully be MW 2022!! 

I also want to add...I ran the 2020 marathon.  It was my first marathon, I had previously ran a few half marathons.  I don't really know how I would have gotten through it without the help of all the people on this board.  Truly.  I am a huge lurker, not much of a social media person (who wants to know about my boring life, lol) but I always felt obligated to thank everybody that openly posts.  So, THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:

Name: Keith
From: San Francisco Bay Area
Profession: Tax Accountant
Family: Single, never married.
Hobbies: Star Wars, Disney animation (hence my avatar), watching sports with a special emphasis on BYU, reading, and indulging my nephews in their Star Wars obsession.


----------



## PCFriar80

DopeyBadger said:


> Not planning on Marathon Weekend 2022, but I'm always hovering around the different threads.  My wife is planning a Feb 2022 trip so maybe Princess 2022 if it happens.
> 
> *Name:* Billy
> *Where I Live:* Cottage Grove, WI
> *What I Do:* Vitamin D Biochemistry at UW Madison
> *Family: *Married for 10 yrs with 1 kid DD(6), and soon to be one pup in about a month (petite goldendoodle).
> 
> 
> View attachment 551422


And the pup's name will be....... ??


----------



## cburnett11

*Name:* Craig
*Where I’m From: *Louisville, KY... born here, still here
*What I Do: *FP&A at a Data and Analytics company
*Family: *Married for 32 years.  Son (29), Daughter (26), & 1 Dog (17-18 year old something)
*Interests & Hobbies: *Running, traveling (I think I've been to 47 states), obviously Disney, and have a basement full of pinball and video games because I never quite matured.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PCFriar80 said:


> And the pup's name will be....... ??



Dizzy De la Rosa.  A combo of two Disney characters:

 

G is a fan of Anna C. from her days on PBS's Odd Squad, and loved watching Austin and Ally recently.


----------



## lhermiston

cburnett11 said:


> *Name:* Craig
> *Where I’m From: *Louisville, KY... born here, still here
> *What I Do: *FP&A at a Data and Analytics company
> *Family: *Married for 32 years.  Son (29), Daughter (26), & 1 Dog (17-18 year old something)
> *Interests & Hobbies: *Running, traveling (I think I've been to 47 states), obviously Disney, and have a basement full of pinball and video games because I never quite matured.



I have a Louisville Bats hat that I wore faithfully for years after buying it at the park (after touring the bat factory) maybe 7-8 years ago. It's faded as heck, but still fits like a dream.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:
Name: Kim
Where Kansas City, MO --> Clearwater, FL --> Salt Lake City, UT
What I Do: Marketing for a national animal welfare nonprofit (Best Friends Animal Society - no relation to the WDW kennels)
Family: DH (married 26 years, one Muppety dog named Millie and 6 cats  
Interests & Hobbies: Photography, travel (I miss it!), knitting.

Loving all the pets in this thread but please ADOPT DON'T SHOP! I promise I can help you find just about anything you want in a shelter or rescue group -- hit me up via DM any time.


----------



## Shellie2101

Hi! Super excited to find this thread and looking forward to learning all about race weekend.
About me
Name: Michelle
Where I’m from:  Grand Island (near Buffalo) NY
What I do: Technology/Business Development
Family: Husband and two munchkins
Interests and Hobbies: Buffalo Bills, traveling, Disney


----------



## flav

SAFD:
Name: Flavie (pronounced FLAH-vee)
Where I Live: Montreal, Canada
What I Do: Telecom Project Engineer
Family: DH of 17 years, DD15, DD13 and a Beta fish
Interests & Hobbies: Disney, running, traveling, reading. It is fun to read other people interests and realize some are shared. I did fencing when younger, played hockey for years and if my house could accommodate them I would have more LEGO too.




DopeyBadger said:


> Not planning on Marathon Weekend 2022, but I'm always hovering around the different threads. My wife is planning a Feb 2022 trip so maybe Princess 2022 if it happens.


Same... Except that in my case, it is DD13 who is hoping for Princess 2022, she wants to run her first half-marathon then. Apparently the 5k and 10k of MW 2020 were too easy


----------



## lahobbs4

Hi friends!

I'm Lesley from Arkansas. I'm a homeschooling, professional photographer that lives with DH (also a runner), three kids and our precious Maggie dog that my kids have spoiled rotten. 

Hobbies are running races (not running in general, I only do it for the races), reading, watching every cooking show I can find, planning vacations (small or large, which has caused me much sadness the past year), and sending funny memes to my friends.


----------



## avondale

SAFD:
*Name:* Melissa - I think I'm the third Melissa who's posted? I don't usually run into other Melissas.
*Where I’m From: *Maryland a little north of DC (originally northwest PA)
*What I Do: *I'm an astronomer!
*Family: *Married for 21 years. DH and I have three 13-yo cats (siblings that were rescued as kittens)
*Interests & Hobbies: *running, tennis, hiking/traveling, science fiction

So many dog photos - we need more cats!  First, Zathras and Rascal showing their work-from-home technique.  Second, Kali.


----------



## garneska

I have to say I am loving all the animal photos.  @The Expert I will hit you up, but not ready yet. all three of my dogs have been rescues and am anticipating when I get another I would be open to a special needs dog.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The Expert said:


> SAFD:
> Loving all the pets in this thread but please ADOPT DON'T SHOP! I promise I can help you find just about anything you want in a shelter or rescue group -- hit me up via DM any time.



Kim,

I'm going to agree to disagree with you.  There are unethical groups on both sides of adoption or shopping. The more the two sides work together on adoption or shopping responsibly, the better it will be for all animals going forward.  Going with a responsible breeder who does the appropriate health testing for the breed and earns a CHIC from OFA (not just a DNA swab) is a very viable option for someone.  Those dogs do not end up in shelters or if they do there is an extensive network to get the dog back to the breeder or another person in the breed to assess and rehabilitate the dog if needed.  They are members of their breed club and strive to protect the breed.  They know if their breed meets the lifestyle of the person that wants the dog rather than selling to anyone that gives them money. They select the puppy for the person rather than deposit order deciding picks.  They prove their dogs through conformation or performance depending on breeds or lines (since some breeds have major splits between 'working' and 'show'.  Not every dog in the litter will be show/performance quality but those dogs will make great pets.  

Here is a good chart on types of breeders: 
https://gsdca.org/german-shepherd-dogs/choosing-a-puppy/types-of-breeders 

I'm more than willing to help people vet out breeders or let them know if the breed is right for their lifestyle.


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD

*Name: *Jenn
*From: *Northern VA by way of the Fingerlakes in upstate NY
*Work: *Physician Assistant turned stay at home mom
*Family: *married 13 yrs to high school sweetheart. DD-10, DS-7
*Hobby/interests:* crossword puzzles, scrabble, jigsaw puzzles, lake life and wine!


Roxy-doodle will be 2 on 2/14


----------



## iamsarahpotts

Came for the race info - staying for the pet photos.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: I am Jamie. I live just outside Meridian, MS with my husband of fifteen years and our two daughters, ages twelve and almost four. I work at a lawn and garden dealer where I do everything from bookkeeping to parts to sales. I am also working on a bachelor's degree in accounting. I love to read, ride motorcycles, run, and all things Disney. I hope to make my first Run Disney trip in 2023. It just keeps getting pushed back. I'll add a picture for the cat team. This is Eskimo, he is a two year old blue mitted ragdoll and a total sweetheart who will play fetch just like a dog.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD:

Name: Lauren
Where: Holly Springs, NC
What: Stay at home mom. Also a substitute teacher and travel agent but 2020 was really the year for either of those.
Family: Husband of 13 years and 3 kids (9, 7, and 7)
Hobbies: Disney, running, podcasts, reading, falling asleep to anything the husband and I attempt to watch after the kids have gone to bed.

Here is our dog Sully. Pretty sure he is the only one in the house that loved everything about 2020.


----------



## jmasgat

So I already answered the question, but neglected (the horror!) to include a Buddy photo.  Remedying that now.  This is from Jan 2018, so he's 11+. (He was not amused).


----------



## garneska

@jmasgat yeti did nit give a crap if I put the ears on him, Mallory on the other hand only allowed it when she could no longer walk .


----------



## meye1099

f


----------



## JulieODC

I neglected to introduce our cats! Meet Walt and Roy!


----------



## PCFriar80

iamsarahpotts said:


> Came for the race info - staying for the pet photos.


We have a lot of good sideshows that evolve over the life of these threads!!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Have to get in on the fun to add our to fur babies too! Tenby (clumberdoodle) and Orla (westie).


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:

Name: Alex
Where: NJ
What: Manufacturing Engineer
Family: A cat and 2 dogs. More on that later.
Hobbies: Disney, Running, Reading (mixture of sci-fi, fantasy and non-fiction, currently reading Martha Gellhorn's The Face of War and when that gets too depressing switching to The National Parks by Dayton Duncan and Ken Burns ), Travel and Musical Theatre.

Now what everyone is really looking for!
The favorite child Lily, who hasn't been to Disney.


And the two trouble-makers, Penny and Icarus, who have been to Disney and got to spend one night at AoA. Just out of frame is a bounty platter from the food court that they were hoping would drop on the ground.


----------



## Kerry1957

*SAFD:
Name:* Kerry
*Where I Live:* Chicago northern burbs
*Family:* Wife (+2 grown children on their own)
*What I Do:* Recently retired from my own international healthcare planning firm working mostly in the Middle East. Now volunteer for an international Christian school organization.
*Interests:* Trail running. traveling, beer & bourbon, reading (military history, biographies, political thrillers)


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, now I just feel left out! Didn't know there'd be so many great pet pics. It's not technically MY pet, but my daughter's! But I'm going to claim him anyway since we pay for him! LOL.

Meet our guy, Kenai!


----------



## RunDopey

*SAFD:
Name:* Mark
*Where I live:* Houston, TX (Australian)
*Family:* Wife (26 years, Canadian), 1 very special needs Great Dane (Thor), 1 "normal-ish" GD (Hera), 1 chubby cat (Apollo)
*Hobbies:* Run, bike, hike, travel, Disney

Thor:


Hera:




Apollo:


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

I also failed to include a pet photo. From left to right: Mikey, Sadie, Bert, catching a little sunshine. This was after a morning of trying to kill each other.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Hi all, joining a bit late.  

I’m Erik.  I live in Nebraska with my wife of16 years. We have 1 daughter.

I work as a business analyst.

hobbies mainly include chasing the young one around, doing what she wants, haha. I prefer to play golf, watch sports or movies either in person or at home, as well as concerts.

no 4 legged pets, but I do have some swimmers!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Heading for a two day staycation at Caribbean Beach to enjoy this beautiful Florida weather we are having! Will be doing a 5K there tomorrow morning with a friend! Hope you all have a great day, will find the SAFD when I get back! That was a fast week!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

GBRforWDW said:


> no 4 legged pets, but I do have some swimmers!
> View attachment 552017



My daughters joke that my husband's favorite animals are fish...his sister is a veterinarian and had so many pets when they were kids that my husband would rather us not have pets now.  In his defense, my cat sheds EVERYWHERE.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! There are hot waffles fresh off my Mickey waffle maker, so you know what that means ... welcome to another edition of Sundays are for Disney!

For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)

I had never heard of Marathon Weekend or runDisney until I learned about the runDisney New Balance shoes (RIP). I found something about them online and really wanted a pair. That's when I learned they were sold at the MW expo. It turns out my ex-wife's cousin and her husband had done Marathon Weekend before. I learned about the Goofy Challenge, which was somethin they had attempted.

This was ca. 2015 or about the time in my running career I was approaching the half marathon distance. After completing my first half in October 2015, I set my sights on doing a marathon. Figuring I'd be one and done, I signed up for the 2017 Disney Marathon in spring 2016. I ran the marathon solo, fell in love with runDisney and the rest is history.

I returned for Dopey in 2019 and the 10K and Goofy Challenge in 2020. I don't know when my next MW will be, but I know I'm far from done.

Still wish I got a pair of those shoes, though...

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)



My wife loves Disney.  After I finished my first ill-advised marathon in 2012, I swore off marathons forever.  Steph tried to convince me to sign up for the Disney marathon (because she wanted to go to Disney).  I said nope.  Then she read about the Goofy Challenge where you run a HM and then M.  I wasn't convinced.  I didn't want to run a marathon again, why would I do one with a HM the day prior???  Then in April 2013 runDisney announced the Dopey Challenge (4 races, 4 days).  And I was like, well NOW that's something I can get on board with.  Trust me, it didn't make any logical sense.  But I signed up and partook.  I loved the Dopey Challenge.  It seemed like something right in my wheelhouse and it just felt like my "olympics" because of the multi-day nature of competitive racing.  On the bus home from the M, I saw someone with a different lanyard and he explained he was a perfect marathoner.  So it peaked my interest to try and become a perfect Dopey.  It wasn't something I could keep up financially.  I'm thankful for runDisney because it pushed me back into marathon running and has been a great experience all around.  I've done 5 Dopeys and 1 solo Disney M.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

I think I first heard about RunDisney through an ad in Runners World (back in the days when we read magazines).  My wife and I were already Disney World fans and I was an adult onset runner using races (primarily the Peachtree RR) as an excuse to get together with my brother, who had also started running.

We had recently done a HM (Chicago) and I convinced him to try the marathon with me.  I figured it would be 1 and done and couldn't think of a better place than WDW.  My wife and two DDs (at the time) could come to cheer and as it turns out, so did my Mom and my MIL.  That was 2008.  Like many other things at Disney, it was love at first sight and I was hooked (and a link between Disney and my wallet was created).

Including that first MW, I've now done 6 MWs (2008, 2010, 2013, 2015, 2019 (5-K/10-K only) & 2020) including Goofy and Dopey once each.  Only non-MW RunDisney event I have done was the old Race for the Taste 10-K in 2008.  Was supposed to do Star Wars last year and this year, but alas, we all know how that story ends.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
My first Disney running event was in 2006 with the 1/2 marathon, well before the official "RunDisney" branding.  If memory serves me correctly this was the first year of the Goofy Challenge and separation of the 1/2 and full marathon to Saturday/Sunday.  We've been going back ever since and only missed the 2017 1/2 marathon due to weather and the 2021 MW for obvious reasons, although we did travel during what would have been MW weekend!  I treated myself to my one and only marathon in 2010 and lucky for me [insert sarcasm] they introduced icy conditions to the mix which plays to my strengths as a hockey player!  "Caution skaters runners, water stations are iced over."  And no, powdered powerade does not melt ice. 

It's been fun and interesting to watch the MW weekend and events evolve over the last 15 years.  From the days where the expo was in one building to now using 3 buildings, the added races and challenges, and the crowds in general!  From the moment you step in your home airport and see dozens of runners to arrival where the throngs multiply.  I have to say my favorite part of MW is the overall atmosphere of nerves, apprehension, comfort from other runners and non-runners leading up to 
accomplishment at all levels.  

I'm cautiously optimistic for 2022 MW but not sure we'll be back to the levels we saw prior to the pandemic.  That's all for now!  No pet pictures from me this week!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)



My wife ran the half in 2005 while we were dating. When we came back from Russia in 2009, we decided to sign us and her parents up for a race in 2010 as it gave us an excuse to go to Disney while at our place in Florida. The three of them signed up for the half, and I signed up for Goofy. Only her dad and I ran, though. Disney on Ice was a bit too much for the others. As part of preparing myself for Goofy, I found the WISH board here. It’s where the talking about running lived before we got our own board. Still a fun place to visit for motivation and inspiration for getting & being healthy.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/w-i-s-h.59/


----------



## GBRforWDW

Safd:. I am a newcomer to run Disney.  When I started searching for my birthday trip for this year (never done a bday trip before, but really wanted to for my 40th birthday), I was originally going to do a cruise, but I realized early on with Covid that wasn't going to be possible, so decided on a full week at Disney World.  My birthday is Jan 8, so I thought it might be fun to sign my daughter up for a kids race while we were there that weekend.    

Once the races went virtual, I signed her up for the 200m race.  Then I thought, maybe we could all join in, so asked my wife and she said let's do it.  So I signed myself up for the regular 5k and her for the Castaway Cay 5k.  We walked the full distance, but we completed our first race.  Looking forward to possibly another round in 2022.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)


My cousin did Dopey the first few years and I had heard about it through her. I had never run before and thought it would be a great excuse for a Disney trip. So in 2015 I ran the WDW 10K. I was hooked. I’m now 25 races in (27 if you count the two WDW virtual races I did this year). Certainly there are some things Disney could improve but overall I love every minute of it.


----------



## jmasgat

In 2008, I turned 50 and decided to take up running at the start of that year. I guess as motivation, I picked a race to train for/run.  So I ended up finding the Minnie 15k, held in May.  I know my BIL did probably the first or second Marathon in 94 or 95, so I guess I must have known there were Disney races. I found disboards at the same time when it was the old WISH group (who still meet in dwindling numbers over MW)

From the 15k in 2008, I did the Half in 2009 and then the full in 2010 (Personally, the race conditions for Disney on Ice were right up my alley, but the waiting around was nasty) Since then I have done Dopey and Goofy a couple of times, Princess, DL half, Race for the Taste, Chip and Dale Marathon Relay (yes, 3-4 defunct races, but no you can't pin the Star Wars changes on me!  ).  I would gladly go back to Disney for a unique race and just the "normality" of a hugely crowded race weekend (like '22 we all hope), but I don't expect to be a race regular.


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD:
I was celebrating my 35 birthday marathon weekend 2016 when I learned the buses were so slow because of the “races.” It wasn’t until the airport on the way home that I started chatting with a runner who filled me in on all of the excitement. Since I was returning in November, I set my goal to run W&D HM having NEVER ran before! Well C’est la vie! 5 years later and the BIG 4-0 (or I’d like to think 26), I have 3 marathons, a dopey, plus many other race weekends and distances under my Mickey ears. Dopey 2022 here we come!


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)



I don't actually remember how I discovered runDisney. But I was just contemplating starting running when I discovered it, so I wanted to sign up for a race as motivation. Marathon Weekend was the only weekend that I knew I could make the timing work, so I decided to sign up for the 5K for Marathon Weekend 2015 ... but by the time I was able to get on the computer to register, it was sold out. On a crazy whim a few months later I decided to register for Princess Weekend 5K even though I knew I probably wouldn't be able to go, but somehow we made it work, and that started the addiction. 

In total I've done 4 5Ks (Princess Weekend 2015 & 2020 and Marathon Weekend 2016 & 2019), 2 10Ks (Marathon Weekend 2016 & 2019), 1 Half (Princess Weekend 2020) and 1 marathon (Marathon Weekend 2019).


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD: Our first experience was in 2014 with the Tower of Terror 10 miler, at the time were were only doing 10 milers (DC Cherry Blossom 10 Miler every year). We were very intimidated by the running crowds in our area but knew we wanted to push ourselves to go the distance and decided that Disney, our favorite place, was the perfect place to do our first Marathon (which was MW 2017). When we told people we were training for a marathon they immediately asked "which one", we would say "Disney" and then came their subtle laughs, to which we always replied, a marathon is still 26.2 miles no matter where you run it (but it's definitely more fun at Disney).


----------



## lhermiston

Amanda&Mike said:


> When we told people we were training for a marathon they immediately asked "which one", we would say "Disney" and then came their subtle laughs, to which we always replied, a marathon is still 26.2 miles no matter where you run it (but it's definitely more fun at Disney).



They wouldn’t scoff if they had to run through the Ninth Circle of Hell (aka ESPN WWoS).


----------



## Jillfo

SAFD:  Disney had a booth at the Peachtree Road Race expo in 1997, and my roommate and I decided to sign up for the inaugural WDW half which took place in 1998.  I ran the half ten years straight but ended my streak before Disney started recognizing perfects.  The 2010 WDW marathon was my first, and the 2020 WDW marathon was my 75th (and last).  I much preferred the frigid 2010 race to the hot/humid 2020 race.  I think I ran the full five times in total, added another half or two to my original ten, ran both the Disneyland Half and Tinker Bell several times (was TB perfect), and also have done an assortment of other WDW races (Princess, Race for the Taste 10k, Tower of Terror 13K, Chip & Dale, Wine & Dine).

Currently wearing my 1999 WDW Half race shirt (cotton, of course).


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD continued.....I forgot to mention the most important thing! W&D was a night race.....this was my motivation!!! Ugh to early morning races! What we’ll do for bling!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I’ve rehashed my story of finding runDisney numerous times but it’s a story I don’t mind telling. Early August 2011, my sister had just had her second baby in April and was looking for some motivation to get rid of some of the baby weight. One of her friends had run a Disney Half Marathon (not sure which weekend, we hadn’t been to Disney since the mid-90’s and had no idea running there was even a thing you could do). Anyway, she had decided this was something she was interested in as motivation but was looking for someone to go with her.

Step in her about to be 30, never run 50 meters let alone a mile, 260+ lb. brother. We were at a golf scramble with much of our extended family when she brought this up and the reactions when I volunteered, uh, let’s just say they they were skeptical at best, straight up unkind at worst. I had always lamented my size and this was a chance to do something about it and have some genuine motivation (the other primary one was being able to go to Disney with my 2 year old nephew for his first ever trip; we hadn’t been Disney goers, but the specialness of a first trip to Disney was still ingrained in my mind). Fortunately, the rD and running boom had not yet hit full force and registering for the Marathon Weekend Half in late August/early September was still possible.

I won’t sugarcoat my training or first race but I finished and it was one of the proudest moments of my life. During that weekend in January 2012 we were inundated by all the talk around us of the Marathon and *gasp* Goofy Challenge and plenty of “only” talk. Rather than look on it negatively (and, unfortunately, some of it was intentionally negative rather than unwitting) we looked at it as more motivation to come back the next year and run the Marathon and the year after to run Goofy (which became the inaugural Dopey).

To my great dismay, I lost my Perfect Dopey last Marathon Weekend when I was unable to start due to blisters. The blisters were merely the final straw on a camel’s back ravaged by poor training and eating habits over the previous couple years. I had barely managed to limp home the 2018 and 2019 Marathons. On a much brighter note, my sister is still Perfect Dopey and hope springs eternal for me that whenever live Marathon Weekend comes back that I will redeem myself and run better than ever. I am greatly looking forward to that.


----------



## shairpdrh

GBRforWDW said:


> Safd:. I am a newcomer to run Disney.  When I started searching for my birthday trip for this year (never done a bday trip before, but really wanted to for my 40th birthday), I was originally going to do a cruise, but I realized early on with Covid that wasn't going to be possible, so decided on a full week at Disney World.  My birthday is Jan 8, so I thought it might be fun to sign my daughter up for a kids race while we were there that weekend.
> 
> Once the races went virtual, I signed her up for the 200m race.  Then I thought, maybe we could all join in, so asked my wife and she said let's do it.  So I signed myself up for the regular 5k and her for the Castaway Cay 5k.  We walked the full distance, but we completed our first race.  Looking forward to possibly another round in 2022.


This year is my 40th too, but we will wait until after my birthday (it is in March) for our trip. Running the virtual races has been a good way to celebrate!


----------



## shairpdrh

Two SAFD from me as I was late to the 

Belated About me: I live in MN with my husband and daughter. No pets, but love the pics! I have a job that keeps me busy during the pandemic and look forward to my escapes again once things feel right for me to travel.

RunDisney history: pretty new to the game! I have done virtual races in the past (the 5K series for the last two years) and did my first in-person 5K right before all of this for the Princess Weekend 2020. I have done at least one virtual event for the last few events. Did my first half in 10 years tested for the virtual Star Wars. Hoping to do many in-person events in the future!


----------



## iamsarahpotts

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far?



I'm pretty sure runDisney came on to my radar because of social media - following Disney Instagram accounts. I've exercised off and on for years and thought a Disney race would be a good motivator to stick with it (the treadmill was always my main form of exercise). I've never been athletic, coordinated, etc. so the idea of doing a race was honestly kind of a pipe dream for me. Between lack of discipline and lack of confidence, I never allowed myself to sign up for a race.

I registered for the 2019 virtual Star Wars Half and used it as motivation to go to the gym. I let myself complete it over the course of multiple days and was excited when I got the medal in the mail! Once again though, I fell off the wagon and didn't exercise for a long time afterward.

When Covid hit last March, I started walking around my neighborhood - like a LOT - because I wasn't doing anything or going anywhere, so why not? I decided to complete a local 5K associated with a big Half Marathon that happens in Indy every year when it went virtual. That inspired me to look for other virtual races. I thought since I was walking so much, I should try and get some more bling! haha I signed up for the runDisney 5K summer series last year because those medals were AMAZING to me. One day when I was out on a walk, I ended up going for 6 miles (which was a lot for me). I realized I was nearly halfway to a half marathon and began to wonder if I could complete a half marathon walking.

I had developed some knee and hip issues last year. Thankfully my PT friend helped me with my hip issue and it's all better, but I still have some work to do on my knee. The knee keeps me from adding running into my walks, so the idea of doing a half marathon just walking was pretty daunting. When the Wine and Dine went virtual, I decided I was going to sign up for the half and give walking it a go. If worse came to worse, I could divide up the distance again.

I ended up working up toward the half marathon and when it came time to complete, I was able to do it all at once (3:22:10 - but who's counting) I was super duper proud and instantly ready to sign up for another race. All I could think about was how much more awesome it would be to complete a race at Disney World!

When Marathon Weekend, Princess Half and Star Wars Weekend went virtual, I signed up for those as well. I completed the 5K, 10K and Half in my neighborhood during Marathon Weekend this year. (just got my medals this week!) Next month I'm signed up for the same races for Princess. I signed up for the Star Wars Virtual Half and my sister (who isn't a racer) and I are going to do the Star Wars 5K together.

I keep saying that I'm probably the only person in the world happy that races went virtual! If they hadn't, I'm not sure I would have ever signed up and attempted to do another half marathon. Now I KNOW I can do it! The Marathon Weekend Half was a lot harder than the Wine and Dine for me (hello, 29* Indiana January), but for some reason when I finished, I couldn't stop wondering if maybe I could complete a whole marathon walking. The prospect of spending 7 hours walking a race is still pretty intimidating, but I feel like it's possible in a way I would never have imagined a year ago!



I'm hopeful to continue working on my knee this year, but I'm going to continue training for the time being as if I'm going to walk an entire marathon in 2022. I've already mentally signed up for Marathon Weekend and got my husband's blessing to ACTUALLY sign up if I'm able to get a spot when registration opens. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will happen in person next year and I'll be able to participate!


----------



## ReindeerMom

SAFD from last week:  my name is Marcia and I am an attorney from California.  I am a widowed crazy cat mom and am down to just one little “reindeer” (a spoiled little cat named Donner  ).

SAFD today:  my first Disney race was the Disneyland Half in 2009.  I hated the whole experience, but I couldn’t resist the inaugural Tinker Bell Half in 2012.  I’ve been a devoted Run Disney fan ever since.  My first trip to Disneyworld was for Goofy 2013.  I thought I was one and done, but then they came up with the Dopey Challenge, so of course I had to do it and now I’m Perfectly Dopey forever!


----------



## happ

SAFD:
I learned about runDisney in 2018 from a podcast. I was not a runner and my only exercise at the time was walking my dogs. However, the thought of challenging my forty-something self with a race and then getting to enjoy Disney afterward sounded amazing. I gave myself about a year to get in shape and completed my first half in 2019 (Star Wars). I was registered to do my first full this year at Disney, a distance that I never thought I'd ever consider. That would have been awesome, but at least I'm registered for a local full in April that I think may happen. Hopefully, I'll be doing my first Disney marathon next year.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*
I first learned of runDisney in 2014.  I had just started running (or I referred to it as a fast waddle lol) and completed my first 5K.  My wife has always been a Disney fan and wants to go as much as she can.  When I completed the 5K, she found out about runDisney, and this was the tie that hooked me - putting a healthy aspect on life and going to Disney as the reward.  Due to my work schedule, the only race we could do was Wine&Dine.  We signed up to do the 5K in 2015, and I became hooked.  We were cheering people for the half of a half that year (the last year for the Challenge on the same day).  I started thinking I could do the challenge.  I did my first half marathon in 2016 in Pittsburgh with my brother in law, and that's when I started looking at doing the weekend challenge.  In 2017 I signed up for all three races and it became our annual birthday, anniversary and Christmas gifts to each other.  I've since done 2018 and 2019, along with doing the 2019 Star Wars Challenge and Kessel Challenge.  My wife does the 5K races with me and then she loves doing the Chear Squad for the other two races (and we all know how much we love the cheering crowds!)

I never considered marathon week due to my work schedule, but in 2021, it would work, so I signed up for the Dopey Challenge.  It'd be my first marathon, and my thought is go all out and do Dopey.  Unfortunately, that didn't happen, and have my eyes on 2022.

I can honestly say runDisney has turned our lives around and can't wait to get down there again.  And we look forward to being able to meet up with you all at Hurricane Hanna's!


----------



## meye1099

e


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I was in a meeting at work, sometime in 2013.  Our director handed out 3x5 cards and asked us each to write 3 goals.  I wrote run a marathon by 2015 on one of them.  To be honest I had no plan, was only running occasionally and am not sure I was committed at all.  She then had us share in small groups and then when we were all back together asked if anyone wanted to share.  A member of my group shared they wanted to run a triathlon.  And when that elicited lots of interest they said well Charlie wants to run a marathon...  I thought crap!  Now I really have to do this!

A few weeks later I read an article about runDisney. I figured the Disney Marathon would be the way to go; I love Disney. I tried to sign up for the 2015 Dopey. I actually waited until I got home from work to register! Needless to say I ran the 2015 Goofy. It was my first marathon and I fell in love with runDisney! Since I have run the 2016, 17, 18, 20 Dopey and the 21 virtual Dopey.

Hoping with my whole heart for the 2022 MW to happen!  Hope to see many of you there!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: 

I can't really remember how I learned about RunDisney, but my wife and I had been taking the kids since about 2004.  I remember seeing a triathlon there one of those years, and being surprised they held that sort of thing on property.  Fast forward a few years to 2011 or so, when I started running to get in shape, and at some point I learned about the Marathon Weekend and the Goofy Challenge (probably here on this board).  I'd already signed up for my first full marathon (Richmond in Nov. 2012) but before I even completed that, I talked my brother into running the Goofy Challenge (and 20th Anniversary Mickey Marathon) with me in 2013.  Nothing says foolish overconfidence like signing up for back-to-back half and full marathons before you've even run a marathon!    Still, it went great and I've done as many Run Disney events as I can, including 3 Goofys, 2 Dopeys, 2 Wine & Dine Halfs, 2 Star Wars Dark Side Halfs, 1 Tower of Terror 10 Miler (much missed!) and the halfs in Disneyland (also much missed!) and DIsneyland Paris.  RunDisney race weekends are such great fun - great courses, fun atmosphere, and the chance to meet so many impressive and inspiring fellow runners.  I'm really missing it this past year, and can't wait to Marathon Weekend again.


----------



## RunDopey

*SAFD:*

My wife started running in 1999.  Her second marathon was the 2001 WDW Marathon.  I had zero interest in running at the time but was trying to be supportive and would join her on trips.

Fast forward to 2013 and I agreed to walk the Austin half with her and one of her friends.  They had planned on running but her friend had injured her knee a few weeks prior to the race.  I had a good time but after seeing people running, decided that I needed to give that a try.

Started running off and on.  Made some of the beginner mistakes like not following a plan and getting injured.  I ran some local races and the Austin half.  Decided some time in 2014 to run my first marathon.  We settled on WDW and set our sights on the Goofy Challenge.

The half went well and we were happy with the race.  The marathon did not go so well.  Due to the amount of people in "cone alley", I was not able to dodge a cone that had wandered about 18 inches onto the course.  Hit the cone really hard and it took everything I had not to end up on my face.  Kept moving and things were OK until the speedway.  My left leg started to feel off and it felt like I was running in mud.  By the time we got out of AK (we alwasy run rD races together), my left hip was super tight and starting to hurt.  Just before WWOS, I stopped at medical and got some Tylenol and had them try to loosen the hip.  Just before the two in and out for WWOS I had to start walking.  By the time I was in WWOS, I was hurting a lot and only able to keep about an 17 min pace.  That made the delightful time spent in WWOS that much more special.  Some time after mile 21, I fell on the side of the road and could not get back up.  After a tearful goodbye to my wife, two very nice state troopers carried me back to a van and I got a free ride back to the finish line.  It turned out to be a stress fracture of the neck of my femur.  Six weeks on crutches (I was good) but the fracture had worsened.  I now have three screws in the hip and an undying dislike of WWOS.

Finished my first marathon in Septmber of that year at the Quad cities marathon with friends.  Redemption was obtained by finishing the 2016 Dopey.  Tearful finish at marathon finish line.  That kind of sealed the deal with getting hooked on rD races.  We have done a lot of races in WDW, DLR and one in DL Paris.


----------



## xjillianpaige

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far?



I went to Disney for a bachelorette party in 2017 during the same weekend as Princess and I was GREEN with envy. We stayed at OKW (my friend used her parent's DVC points for us) and so when we went to check in, the front desk kindly had a cast member in a van pick us up and drive us/our bags to our room. He asked if we were there for the run weekend and I was like... "No.. but tell me more, sir."

A year later I was running Princess weekend! 

Two years later I did the challenge during Princess weekend!

Now I'm hoping for Marathon weekend 2022 (just the marathon for now... probably...)


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

softball chick said:


> *SAFD:
> 
> Name:* Kelly
> *Where I’m From: *Wisconsin
> *What I Do: *High School Math Teacher
> *Family: *Not married yet, no kids
> *Interests & Hobbies: *Seeing Live Theatre, Reading, Walking/Running, Cheering on the Milwaukee Brewers or Marquette Men's Basketball teams, and Starting to Get Into Baking (I blame Great British Bake Off)


I know this post is from a few days ago now, but I just needed to say hi to a fellow Marquette basketball supporter! I am a 2010 Marquette grad and my Dad has basketball season tickets, so I still get to go to games. Even though the team is hard to watch this year, I miss going and can’t wait for fans to be allowed back.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 
In the Spring of 2017 a mix of things coincided:
- My 2016 running buddy with whom I had done a C25k got hurt while snowboarding,
- I switched trainers at the gym for someone who could help me with training for my first 10k,
- I help my cousin plan his engagement trip to Disney and learned on the DISboards that there was a race the weekend he was going to be there. I had not heard of runDisney before,
- DH convinced me not to crash their party but that maybe we do a trip in November instead.

By the time I ran my first 10k in June, I was following the running board and the Wine and Dine board and knew that a sub 1 hour 10k meant corral C for the half. A week later, I reserved a solo trip to Wine n Dine 2017 and ran the Two Course Challenge (10k+my first Half). I liked every seconds of it. The atmosphere, the energy, the characters, the warmth, the Expo, the running, etc.

My youngest DD couldn’t believe that her mom had gone to Disney without her and I think she secretly vowed it would never happen again. She started running in 2018 and still does. When I started planning Dopey 2020, she asked to signup for the 10k. I found that a first big race experience can be overwhelming so I also registered her for the 5k. I enjoyed the four races but found the Half to be very slow. I would stop less the next time to avoid being caught in the crowd. The castle with its icicle lights is truly magic though.

I am more focused on running some of the Majors right now (was supposed to run NYC in 2020) but DD would like to run her first Half at Disney. We will see if and when 2022 becomes possible.


----------



## Barca33Runner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I know this post is from a few days ago now, but I just needed to say hi to a fellow Marquette basketball supporter! I am a 2010 Marquette grad and my Dad has basketball season tickets, so I still get to go to games. Even though the team is hard to watch this year, I miss going and can’t wait for fans to be allowed back.



Another Golden Eagle here, although my allegiance to Ohio State athletics goes back to the womb and overrides my Marquette allegiance in the incredibly narrow possibility of the two meeting.

My commencement was the one which the speaker used all of his time to make gifting promises in order to try and get the board to switch the sport team names back to Warriors (and ultimately resulted in the illustrious Marquette Gold era).


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD: I took my DW, who was my gf at the time, and her 3 daughters to Disney back during Christmas 2014.  As we were ending our trip, we heard a couple of people talking about the Marathon coming up, and my gf's ears perked.  She liked to run, but never run anything that long.

It took us about 3 years, but by then, we were able to manage to get the first Marathon Weekend in motion.  Beyond the cold of the 2018 weekend, we had a complete blast!  Since then, we've been coming every year in mid-January.

Even with this year's race going virtual, we came, anyway, and at least hit the parks.

We are hoping that 2022 will show a bit of normalcy, fingers crossed!


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Another Golden Eagle here, although my allegiance to Ohio State athletics goes back to the womb and overrides my Marquette allegiance in the incredibly narrow possibility of the two meeting.
> 
> My commencement was the one which the speaker used all of his time to make gifting promises in order to try and get the board to switch the sport team names back to Warriors (and ultimately resulted in the illustrious Marquette Gold era).


Alumni and fans (albeit primarily older ones) still wish it was the warriors. I went to Marquette for a year and a half.


----------



## softball chick

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I know this post is from a few days ago now, but I just needed to say hi to a fellow Marquette basketball supporter! I am a 2010 Marquette grad and my Dad has basketball season tickets, so I still get to go to games. Even though the team is hard to watch this year, I miss going and can’t wait for fans to be allowed back.



That's awesome! I had season tickets last year too and I'm missing going to games like crazy this year! I can't wait to hopefully get back next season.



Barca33Runner said:


> Another Golden Eagle here, although my allegiance to Ohio State athletics goes back to the womb and overrides my Marquette allegiance in the incredibly narrow possibility of the two meeting.
> 
> My commencement was the one which the speaker used all of his time to make gifting promises in order to try and get the board to switch the sport team names back to Warriors (and ultimately resulted in the illustrious Marquette Gold era).



Oh those few days we were the Marquette Gold...my family still laughs about that one 



rteetz said:


> Alumni and fans (albeit primarily older ones) still wish it was the warriors. I went to Marquette for a year and a half.



I always say that I'm a Golden Warrior...it acknowledges the fact that I was in fact a Golden Eagle but as a legacy family, I still have to show my love to the Warriors


----------



## softball chick

SAFD: My first introduction to the existence of RunDisney was Marathon Weekend 2016. The day of the marathon was the day that I arrived at WDW to check in for my College Program. As we were at the bus stop at Pop, we saw everyone coming back with their medals and later saw tons of people at Disney Springs wearing theirs. Because of this, my sister decided that she wanted to do a race and get a medal like that, so my Mom/sister/I signed up for the Marathon Weekend 2017 5K. When we were there for that weekend, someone on the bus told my mom that we really needed to try Princess Weekend, so the next year we tried that 5K and it became our yearly tradition.

Personally, after that 2nd 5K I saw everyone walking around with multiple medals and decided that I also wanted to clink as I walked down Main Street and get a double medal castle pic which lead me to sign up for my first 10K. It was that race which really sparked my interest in running and led me to where I am today.


----------



## lhermiston

xjillianpaige said:


> (just the marathon for now... probably...)



Fixed that for ya. There is no "just" in runDisney


----------



## lhermiston

I just wanna say I'm loving these runDisney origin stories this morning. So fun to see the circumstances that bring us from across the globe to celebrate together.

Special shout-out to the over-40 crowd. I'm 37 and, for reasons that aren't clear to me, it's hard to look past 40 in terms of my running career. So, it's especially encouraging to see those 40 and up who are still knocking out races or even just beginning their running careers. I'd love to do this at least into my 50s.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I just wanna say I'm loving these runDisney origin stories this morning. So fun to see the circumstances that bring us from across the globe to celebrate together.
> 
> Special shout-out to the over-40 crowd. I'm 37 and, for reasons that aren't clear to me, it's hard to look past 40 in terms of my running career. So, it's especially encouraging to see those 40 and up who are still knocking out races or even just beginning their running careers. I'd love to do this at least into my 50s.



My serious running didn’t start until I was 36. You’ve got a long running journey still in front of you.


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> My serious running didn’t start until I was 36. You’ve got a long running journey still in front of you.


My serious running is ending at 62.....  at least that's what my achilles tendon's are telling me.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
In summer 2014, I was training with a group for my first half marathon that fall. I overheard someone mention a race at Disney. I had no idea that Disney had races! I grew up really liking Disney, but had been to DisneyWorld three times I think - well before I ever started running. 
I immediately went home and looked it up. Of course Marathon Weekend 2015 was all sold out.  I randomly checked again a couple weeks/a month later, and there were half marathon spots available!! I quickly messaged my sister to see if they would want to go to Disney in January. Before they decided I went ahead and signed up. Turns out that was part of the Goofy gives back campaign (after I think they had shown an episode of Extreme Makeover/Biggest Loser?? where someone had ran a Disney race). My sister and BIL did end up traveling with me that year. I ran my first Disney half MW 2015. Then proceeded to run DL Half and W&D Half (of half) that year, and then Dopey the next year! I skipped MW 2019, but otherwise have ran MW every year and also Star Wars... Hopefully a race will return in that same timeframe.


----------



## BikeFan

lhermiston said:


> Special shout-out to the over-40 crowd. I'm 37 and, for reasons that aren't clear to me, it's hard to look past 40 in terms of my running career. So, it's especially encouraging to see those 40 and up who are still knocking out races or even just beginning their running careers. I'd love to do this at least into my 50s.



I didn't run my first marathon until age 42, so everything significant I've done in running has been at 40+ (and now 50+).  That's included 4 Boston Marathons and 2 50-milers.  I've got a friend who's 50+ and can still run sub-3:00 in the full.  You've got your entire running career in front of you.  Enjoy it, and remember that age is just a number.


----------



## Popo

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)



The year 2003, saw my first Disney cruise with my stepdaughter and grandsons.  After the cruise, the 14th floor of the Contemporary Hotel was our temporary home.  Early on Sunday morning, our first morning at WDW that trip, I awoke headed for the concierge lounge to get coffee and something to eat. There was a huge commotion outside so I went out on the balcony to see what was going on.  A large number of people  lined the raod in front of the hotel.  Later that morning, as we were in the Animal Kingdom park that I learned it was Marathon Weekend.  That night my stepdaughter and I were in the Adventurer's Club (my all time favorite place at WDW).  Runners were hanging out there, swapping stories about the race that morning.  It was then I decided I was going to try the 2004 Disney Marathon.  Two months later my training started. The Race for the Taste, in October of 2003 became my first Disney race.  In 2004, at the age of 53, I completed the Disney Marathon.  It was at that time I decided that was the dumbest thing I had ever done and that would be the end of my running.

After the race I was walking across the EPCOT parking lot with my family to catch the monorail back to the Polynesian.  My 5 year old grandson walked beside me wearing the marathon medal.  As he stared at the medal he said, "Popo, I am pround of you, but I can beat you to the monorail."  Needless to say after running 26.2 miles the race was on.  I was beaten to the monorail.  That moment has served as the inspiration for years as a Disney runner, including 12 marathons, 5 Goofys, and 1 Dopey.


----------



## bpr2002

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far? (Also, newcomers please feel free to keep answering the "get to know you" question from last week.)



We take a January trip to WDW for my husband's birthday each year.  We usually get in on the Sunday but well after the Marathon has finished.  Last year, we changed up our routine and got to see the runners when we arrived at EPCOT.  I knew immediately that I wanted to be a part of the next race, even though I wasn't a runner.  Unfortunately, all of the races I've signed up for have been turned virtual. But I have used this time to get experience running.    No regrets so far!


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> I just wanna say I'm loving these runDisney origin stories this morning. So fun to see the circumstances that bring us from across the globe to celebrate together.
> 
> Special shout-out to the over-40 crowd. I'm 37 and, for reasons that aren't clear to me, it's hard to look past 40 in terms of my running career. So, it's especially encouraging to see those 40 and up who are still knocking out races or even just beginning their running careers. I'd love to do this at least into my 50s.


I ran my first marathon at Disney, in my 40s. I had always been a runner but more the type that ran 3-4 miles every day, always as fast as I could, and the notion of doing that for even 13 miles, let alone 26 seemed impossible. It was a dream to run a marathon someday, but I figured not really for me. I like to say I'm a distance runner trapped in a linebacker's body, even at my most fit. In my late 30s I had stopped running, and felt totally overwhelmed by work + kids + life in general, and gained 50 lbs. I missed running and just was physically ill a lot of the time. Egged on my an office mate who ran the NY Marathon a few times, I trained for a local half. No expectations performance-wise, and I really loved it.

In spring 2013 I was early 40s and maybe it was a midlife crisis but I thought, "If not now, when?" So I started looking for races in the back of Runner's World and on marathonguide.com or one of those sites for races that would fit with my work schedule. I think a lot of us are familiar with that runDisney ad of people running on Main Street with Snow White and the dwarves looking on admiringly. January in Florida was perfect timing for me so I signed up. My first marathon was WDW 2014. I was woefully undertrained though I had done my best starting from scratch again, and my poor performance just made me want to try harder the next time. 4 more WDW marathons later and I'm still here. It's changed my life. I lost the majority of that weight and just feel like a different person: more precisely, I feel like me again. I honestly think if I had made that first attempt at a local marathon I would have been so dejected just from coming in dead last most likely, that I would have quit distance running right there. I love this community and all the support it gives.

I wish I had found distance running earlier, or at least realized it was for me earlier, but I am glad to have gotten to it in my 40's and hope the late start means I have more in me.


----------



## bpr2002

jmasgat said:


> It's rare to find anyone else who fences. I used to in college and pre-kids. Foil and Saber.



I discovered fencing around the time I turned 40.  I prefer modern epee and historical rapier. I'm eccentric but fun.


----------



## bovie

Intro: I'm Kasey.  

I found RunDisney when my BFF ran her first half there.  I had run one a couple years prior but essentially started from scratch with Couch to 5K.  Over time, we've done the Princess Half (2017), the Glass Slipper Challenge + 5K (2018), the Wine and Dine Half (2018), and our first Marathon at Disney (2019). 

RunDisney has been such a source of happiness in my life over these past few years.  Something to make me exercise when it meant running laps around work cause I had to be nearby.  Something to look forward to when everything was dreary.  Something to challenge myself.  

I don't participated in these boards as much as I should- I tend to binge- read two months' worth at a time- but it also has been a great place for encouragement and solidarity.  I hope that in person racing returns and I get the chance to finally DATW with y'all!


----------



## Kerry1957

lhermiston said:


> Special shout-out to the over-40 crowd. I'm 37 and, for reasons that aren't clear to me, it's hard to look past 40 in terms of my running career. So, it's especially encouraging to see those 40 and up who are still knocking out races or even just beginning their running careers. I'd love to do this at least into my 50s.


After a 35 year hiatus, I started running again at age 58. Ran my first half marathon at 59 and my first marathon at 60. Now at 63 I've run 3 marathons and dozens of HMs. I'm not sure how many marathons I have left in the tank, but I'll definitely do Disney Marathon 2022 if its a live in person race. With sensible training and a bit of luck, you could be running into your 70s.


----------



## BikeFan

Kerry1957 said:


> With sensible training and a bit of luck, you could be running into your 70s.



My mom ran the Disney Half a few years back for her first half marathon . . . at age 75.  She hasn't run that distance since, but still continues to run 5Ks and 10Ks.  It's never too late to try!


----------



## Cabius

SAFD:

I'm in for my first full marathon, Lord willin' and the creek don't rise!

I had never been a runner -- I'm not sure I'd ever run a single mile -- until I decided to sign up for the 2020 WDW Half-Marathon. I realized that WDW is the only thing that I love more than I hate exercising, so it's the best motivation, right?

It was so worth it. I went from being totally sedentary to actually wanting to exercise, and losing almost 30 pounds. (Don't worry, I found them again. They were hiding in my house during the pandemic.)

As much as I'd looked forward to it and hyped it up, I really wasn't prepared for the magic of running up Main Street USA. I was completely overcome, and bawled my eyes out -- just awful, snotty ugly-crying -- from the moment I rounded the train station until I turned into Tomorrowland. It was a moment and a feeling I will never forget.

So this year was a bit of a loss -- though I did run the "Virtual" Half (turns out you have to ACTUALLY run, not just, like, visualize the whole thing).

But next year I'll take on the next milestone and aim for the full. I'm already walking a DVC reservation at the Poly. Nothing can stop me now! (Unless my wife and I finally get pregnant again, and the timing prevents me from traveling... hmm, I may need to re-think my life choices).

Anyway, that's more than anybody wanted to know about me! I'm Caleb, and I'm very excited.


----------



## garneska

SAFD: 

Sorry i am late but we are at the Fort.  I will add a pic from my phone after I post.  I found out about run disney on my honeymoon trip in Feb 2001.  It was my second trip to WDW while DH had gone a lot.  We were staying in concierge at the Yacht Club.  I was going out for a run and the concierge asked if I ran the disney marathon.  I was like, what did you say?  I got yeah in Jan there is a disney marathon.  When i got home and used my dial up internet I found out that the race for 2002 was full both the half distance and full distance run at the same time.  I had already completed one marathon in 1999 and said never again, until.  In 2002 then I decided I needed something and was going to run the WDW half marathon in 2003, except by the time i looked the half was sold out but there were still spots for the marathon.  I talked to DH and said I need to do it.  My first disney marathon was in 2003.  In 2004, i happened to be in florida so i was able to spectate then.  I moved to atlanta in 2005 from central PA and at that point i was like marathon weekend.  I started in 2007 and did them all until 2021 .


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:

My wife had known about the Dopey somehow, and about two years ago around Christmas she challenged our friend to do the Dopey in 2020 and he accepted.  I had always said I was never going to be a runner, plus it's pretty hard for two working parents to train at the same time for something like the Dopey.  Enter the pandemic, and with my wife accepting to be a 911 dispatcher full time (shift work) plus still doing her regular job, two kids at home and me still trying to work fulltime, my regular routine (Bowflex Max trainer and some weights) was getting hard to keep up.  The answer?  Get up early, enjoy the calm early morning and start going for walks which turned into jogs which turned into longer jogs and runs.  Now I just did 21 Miles yesterday on the treadmill.  So I'm pretty much ready for a full, I'll work a lot more on my shorter runs - going harder and faster.  Our friend's goal was to qualify for the Boston Marathon before he's 40.  His 'shorter runs' are on pace to complete the full at around 3 hours currently so he's pretty much there, but we all turn 40 by the end of the year.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Barca33Runner said:


> Another Golden Eagle here, although my allegiance to Ohio State athletics goes back to the womb and overrides my Marquette allegiance in the incredibly narrow possibility of the two meeting.
> 
> My commencement was the one which the speaker used all of his time to make gifting promises in order to try and get the board to switch the sport team names back to Warriors (and ultimately resulted in the illustrious Marquette Gold era).


Ahh yes, how can we forget the Marquette Gold? What a bizarre few days that was! That happened when I was a senior in high school, probably not too long after I had made my college decision, and I was not happy! I’m so glad they at least went back to the Golden Eagles.


----------



## MamaBTX

SAFD:
I don't know when I first learned about runDisney, but when they announced the Dumbo Double Dare Challenge for the Disneyland Half in 2013, I decided to sign up....never having run a single race.  I did not train well...I think my longest run before the Disneyland 10K was 4.5 miles, but I managed to finish both races. I 'wogged' the 10K with my dad and just kept my feet moving for the half.  As painful as it was, I was determined to do it again...and again. We did the Disneyland Half Marathon/and at least one Disney World race for 5 years until they announced the West Coasts races were put on hiatus.  My last half was the Wine and Dine in 2017.  Hoping to get back into Disney running events in 2022! (And looking forward to the return to west coast races!)


----------



## FFigawi

Kerry1957 said:


> After a 35 year hiatus, I started running again at age 58. Ran my first half marathon at 59 and my first marathon at 60. Now at 63 I've run 3 marathons and dozens of HMs. I'm not sure how many marathons I have left in the tank, but I'll definitely do Disney Marathon 2022 if its a live in person race. With sensible training and a bit of luck, you could be running into your 70s.



My father in law is in his early 80s and still runs half marathons. The guy is a machine.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  I'd never been a runner but in 1995, I read in the newspaper about Disneyland doing their first 5k and full marathon and we'd get to run through the park.  So I talked a friend into doing it.  We had a lot of fun doing it and that was the first time I heard that Disney World had a marathon.  I thought that would be fun but there was no way I was doing a marathon.  Fast forward about 20 years and I got a detached retina and lost sight in my left eye and since there was no guarantee it wouldn't happen in my right eye, I started thinking about all the things I wanted to make sure I did, in case I eventually go blind.  Disney World Marathon was the first one that popped in my head.  I knew nothing about running but read just about everything I could find on it.  

My experience with RunDisney has been awesome.  It was supposed to be a one and done for me, then I found out about the Coast to Coast medal if I ran at Disneyland that same year, so I did that.  When I started running, I never thought I'd be able to do the Dopey Challenge and I did it last year, along with a lot of other races.  No question that if it weren't for Run Disney, I never would have run at all.  And the people I've met on this board have been great.  I've learned so much, gotten so much support and have enjoyed the virtual runs and relays this past year with them.


----------



## BigEeyore

I love reading everyone's stories! We all came to rD through such different ways!

My story - in February 2010 we went to WDW and I was seeing all these women walking around with medals and race swag so I asked what was going on that weekend and was told that it was Princess race weekend. I was instantly intrigued - I have been a lifelong Disney fanatic, and I was just starting to get into endurance stuff (that was the year I did my first triathlon).  So I decided that I wanted to be a part of that fun and signed up for the Princess half in 2011 and I knew the second I turned down Main Street to run toward the castle that I was hooked. I broke down in tears at the finish and knew I would be back. 
Since that race, I have done 2 Dopeys, 3 Goofys, one "just" the marathon, along with every SW race weekend, one SW weekend in DL, one W&D and another Princess.


----------



## MATTERHORN

SAFD: A little late! LOL 

I've been a Disney fanatic since I was young, but didn't come to RunDisney until a friend here talked me into volunteering at the races. Then once that happened, my daughter decided she wanted to run one with my friend's kids. Then we all started running/walking them! Now it's an addiction. We don't really like running anywhere but Disney, but have done a few other races (Dollywood, etc) just for fun! 

Have had great experiences, honestly, I don't think there's anything I can complain about! We do it in a group and always have fun together racing or volunteering! Now my daughter's goal is Dopey, which will wait until in person races begin, and C to C, which I wanted to happen this year for her 21st birthday, but apparently will have to wait!


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Special shout-out to the over-40 crowd. I'm 37 and, for reasons that aren't clear to me, it's hard to look past 40 in terms of my running career. So, it's especially encouraging to see those 40 and up who are still knocking out races or even just beginning their running careers. I'd love to do this at least into my 50s.



My mom ran off and on when I was a kid.  Something like 3-5 miles once in a while.  But only started really training in 2014.  She ran her first HM at 59, Marathon at 60, and Dopey at 61.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I had never heard of runDisney until early 2015. My friends and I were wanting to take a girls trip to celebrate our upcoming 40th birthdays. I mentioned that I wanted to do something crazy and out of my comfort zone. My friend agreed and said she wanted to run a marathon, the Disney Marathon. I had not run anything over a 5K at the time, but the idea grew on me (especially because it included a trip to Disney), so in May of 2015 we signed up for MW 2016 and the rest is history - I have not stopped running since! I've done MW 3 times - 2016 (Marathon only), 2018 (Dopey), 2020 (Goofy) and 2019 Star Wars (Kessell Run). 

I hope to be back for 2022 or 2023. I'm trying to convince my sister, who just turned 40 this year, to run a race with me at Disney (probably the 10K or half). I helped her train for a 5 mile race last February, and finishing that helped to boost her confidence, so maybe I can convince her she can go longer.


----------



## MATTERHORN

DopeyBadger said:


> My mom ran off and on when I was a kid.  Something like 3-5 miles once in a while.  But only started really training in 2014.  She ran her first HM at 59, Marathon at 60, and Dopey at 61.



That's awesome, good for her! As someone who started around 39, that's encouraging!


----------



## pluto377

I started running in 2001. 6 months after I started I ran MCM.  I stuck with running after that and completed lots of shorter races.  I ran NYCM in 2005 and thought I had retired from marathons.  But then I heard about Disney, not sure how, and decided to run in 2009.  The experience was so great we went back in 2010!  Loved that cold weather.  

I put Goofy on my to-do list, but then I had my 3 boys and it didn't seem like it would ever happen.  

I finally got back to RunDisney in 2017 for Princess 5K. I did Fairy Tale Challenge in 2018 and then decided to go for the Goofy.  But then I heard there was a Dopey challenge now, so I figured why not?  Completed it in 2019, but I was really disappointed with my marathon experience.

I only did the 5K and 10K in 2020.  Hoping to do one last Dopey in 2022.  I hope to keep attending MW after that, but probably not doing the marathon again.


----------



## Rogue224

I'm late in posting this, but here is our 14yr old fur baby Kia


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Way back in the 90s, I vaguely recall my triathlete then-husband mentioning the advent of the Disney Marathon, though he did not participate in it. I'm not even sure the rD brand existed yet?? Then in the late 2000s, a friend's husband was planning to run during marathon weekend. It wasn't until 2012 that a friend of mine ran the WDW Half and I decided maybe I'd try a rD race - I registered for the PHM 5K a month out, and the rest is history... and is in my signature lol!

About that over 40 thing... I've been an athlete my entire life, and have run for fitness since I was a kid, but I ran my first race at 41, first marathon at 44. 2021 would have been marathon #6.


----------



## PrincessV

MATTERHORN said:


> Heading for a two day staycation at Caribbean Beach to enjoy this beautiful Florida weather we are having!


I did the same thing, but at BCV! Booked on Friday for a Sunday arrival. That weather was too good to resist!


----------



## MATTERHORN

PrincessV said:


> I did the same thing, but at BCV! Booked on Friday for a Sunday arrival. That weather was too good to resist!



It really was! I even appreciated a few clouds earlier in the day so that we didn't have full sun! Pool was good, a tad chilly for my taste at first but then was really nice! Hope you had fun!


----------



## poohs4me

SAFD - huge Disney fans and had family who participated in early rundisney events. Decided if I was going to run it was going to be at disney


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I discovered runDisney in 2017 when I started to get into longer distance running. I decided early summer to try for a HM in September. As training continued I thought this might be my one chance to do a full marathon. I looked around and Disney fit my schedule so ran my first marathon in 2018. Needless to say I was hooked, running the marathon again in 2019 (with a friend) and then Dopey in 2020. Looking forward to Dopey 2022!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  Sometime in June, 2012, DH came home from work and told me that some of his coworkers were running a half marathon at Disney with a princess theme.  He asked if I would be interested in doing it, too.  I told him that I would not, because a half marathon was way further than I'd ever run before, or expected to ever run.  A few miles at the local park, on my own, was how I did my running then.  A couple of weeks later, he brought it up again.  He pointed out that I'd have about eight months to get ready, and that it was at Disney, and that I could dress up as a princess, and that there would be a big, pretty medal at the end, and. . . well, anyway, I think I must have gotten confused around that point, because I signed up for my very first half marathon--Princess, 2013. That was before the races sold out as soon as registration opened.

I learned about Jeff Galloway's run-walk-run method, and began to train with it.  I made myself a princess costume (that first year was a generic princess dress, because I didn't even know that runners dressed as particular Disney characters!).  I ran by myself, and didn't stop for any characters, because I was afraid of being too slow if I did.  I finished in 2:30:45, with DH cheering me on, and got that pretty princess medal.  I was so exhausted that I fell asleep trying to watch the Lego movie at Downtown Disney that afternoon, but I was hooked.

The next year, the Glass Slipper Challenge was announced, and I was all in!  By then, I had a couple more half marathons under my belt, and was much more confident.  I made myself a Queen of Hearts costume, and a Jasmine costume, and had a wonderful time. DH and I went back for Wine & Dine in 2014 and 2015 (Splash and Dash), and were running half marathons quite frequently, traveling to lots of places to run interesting races, and even completing three in the stretch of eight days one time.

By 2016, we thought we were ready to tackle the full.  Of course, it was at Disney.  We were back for the full for 2019, and 2020.  We've also done several others, including Chicago and Marine Corps, and even a 24-hour ultra in 2017.  Now, we're thinking that 2022 will probably be our first Goofy.  I am really glad that my first half, and my first marathon, was at Disney.  I think I would have been way too intimidated to sign up that first time somewhere else.  I still tease DH that he confused me with all that talk of Disney, medals, and travel.  I am not a natural athlete, nor a talented runner, but my running resume looks pretty impressive these days, and it all started with runDisney.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Late to starting the SAFD questions, it is great to see so many engineers and professors on the forum.  I am both so am not surprised that I find comfort and wise advice from this group.

In 2011 I started running and led up to a local half marathon at the end of October.  It was always a goal of mine to do a marathon and after finishing that I decided to sign up for the 2012 marathon, which at that time you could see the percentage of spots left and could still register up until late in the year.  

2012 marathon started my journey with RunDisney.  Since that time things have changed, the run around Epcot in the beginning, the raceway, transfer point for relay, WWOS, and am sure there are more out there.  
I have registered for every marathon since 2012 although 2 of those years I could not participate due to stress fractures.  I hope that current health issues will not keep me sidelined, I really miss the atmosphere and race days at Disney.  They really are incredible.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  In 2013 and 2014 I lost a lot of weight and returned to playing my sporting love, Ultimate Frisbee, at 44 years old. In January 2015, my PT, friend and fellow Disney enthusiast asked me if I would consider going down to run the Wine & Dine Half Marathon with him. I thought the idea of running a half marathon was crazy at the time. I’d always thought running without chasing a frisbee or ball was a boring prospect, but I agreed to give it a shot.

I started training and signed up for a 10k in April to use as a PoT and was immediately hooked.  I ran my first half marathon that June.  We weren’t able to register for W&D that year, so I turned my attention to Marathon Weekend 2016.  I registered for the 10k and half because that was the original W&D plan. Over the summer, though, I was enjoying running and thought “I wonder if I could” and added the marathon as a ”one-time bucket list item to see if I could do it”. Ultimately, it turned out that I could and have been hooked on RunDisney ever since.


----------



## dobball23

WhereInFlorida said:


> Late to starting the SAFD questions, it is great to see so many* engineers and professors on the forum*.  I am both so am not surprised that I find comfort and wise advice from this group.
> 
> In 2011 I started running and led up to a local half marathon at the end of October.  It was always a goal of mine to do a marathon and after finishing that I decided to sign up for the 2012 marathon, which at that time you could see the percentage of spots left and could still register up until late in the year.
> 
> 2012 marathon started my journey with RunDisney.  Since that time things have changed, the run around Epcot in the beginning, the raceway, transfer point for relay, WWOS, and am sure there are more out there.
> I have registered for every marathon since 2012 although 2 of those years I could not participate due to stress fractures.  I hope that current health issues will not keep me sidelined, I really miss the atmosphere and race days at Disney.  They really are incredible.


I am not an engineer or a professor, but I do work in the College of Engineering at a university. I must have some honorary membership into that club, right?

My RunDisney story began with the half marathon at Marathon Weekend in 2013. My wife was on a weight-loss journey at the time and declared that if she could do a half marathon, then I would take her on a cruise (Disney, of course). Since she was doing the half, I figured I'd sign up, too. She completed it and we went on our first of four (so far) cruises the next day. I also ran it, but did no specific training other than my normal exercising and running. My first thought when I crossed the finish line was, "There is no way I could EVER turn around and run that distance again. People who do marathons are nuts!"

I returned for Marathon Weekend and Dopey five years later. I had knee problems and eventually surgery in fall 2015. During that time period I watched a live stream of the Disney Marathon. I decided that if I got back to running I was going to do it. And if I am going to do it, why not go all out and do 48.6 miles! It was an awesome experience, and I even did the marathon in less than four hours, which was my goal.

I returned for Dopey in 2020 and plan on doing it again in 2022 (tacking on the Castaway Cay 5K). I was signed up for Princess Weekend 2021, but canceled that once it became virtual.

I hope RunDisney doesn't change too much following the pandemic!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

SAFD

Mike
Orlando (east of the airport in Lake Nona)
Environmental Consultant
married 21 years, 13 and 17 year old daughters.
sports, music, stuff.

We have had AP's for the parks since my first daughter was born.  Always enjoyed disney, but my first RunDisney was 2015 Jingle Jungle 5k.  I had seen the races on the local news in little blurbs, and my daughter just started in Girls on the Run, so I signed up for the 5K.  Of course, at that time, you couldn't sign up multiple people at the same time and I learned the hard way and could not sign her up as it sold out.  Did my first half at W&D 2016 and then started with the challenges.  Wouldn't have the friends I have now without RunDisney.


----------



## lahobbs4

GuinnessRunner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> I think I first heard about RunDisney through an ad in Runners World (back in the days when we read magazines).



Same here! I never even wanted to run until I saw this ad. 6 months later and I finished my first race (the WDW marathon!)  I used to make fun of DH for his years of "running and just ending up in the same place he started". Little did I know...


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: Neither myself or DH can remember how we first heard about rD. I had never been a runner but I was a figure skater and dancer for many years. Unfortunately, I stopped all athletic pursuits after I got married. Flash forward 29 years and I was dreading turning 50. It was at that point I decided to try running and it has been one of the best decision I’ve ever made. Even though I’m now walking due to multiple orthopedic problems I’ve never been happier. 

My first race was the 2011 Expedition Everest Challenge that I ran with my 9yo son. We had a blast doing it (DS was especially good at answering the questions) and enjoyed being able to ride Everest after the race in the dark.

Next was Tower of Terror 10 miler in 2012. I had originally planned to do the marathon in 2013 but the training wasn’t going well so I decided to console my hurt pride and do the 10 miler. The heat was brutal but I was hooked. I especially enjoyed the night race and after party and wish rD would bring them back.

After the disappointment of not doing the marathon in 2013 I was determined to do it in 2014 in fact I was going to do Goofy! Training was going well and then rD announced a new race... The Dopey Challenge! I happily accepted the challenge and have completed Dopey 3 times and many other races in between. Even though my Dopey days are firmly behind me (4 early wake ups are just too hard on this old body) I’m debating whether to do the half or full in January as a celebration of turning 60. Either way I’m definitely going to be doing one plus the 5k with my DH.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Amanda&Mike said:


> When we told people we were training for a marathon they immediately asked "which one", we would say "Disney" and then came their subtle laughs, to which we always replied, a marathon is still 26.2 miles no matter where you run it (but it's definitely more fun at Disney).


Exactly. The distance is the distance.


lhermiston said:


> They wouldn’t scoff if they had to run through the Ninth Circle of Hell (aka ESPN WWoS).


Not to mention the crazy conditions that can accompany marathon weekend. In 2019, I ran in a cold weather tech shirt for the Half and my best hot weather tech shirt for the marathon. And then there was 2020. Before that weekend when everyone expressed concern over the heat, I thought to myself, I made it through 2019's marathon heat, it will be okay. Little did I know. Little did I know.


BikeFan said:


> I didn't run my first marathon until age 42, so everything significant I've done in running has been at 40+ (and now 50+). That's included 4 Boston Marathons and 2 50-milers. I've got a friend who's 50+ and can still run sub-3:00 in the full. You've got your entire running career in front of you. Enjoy it, and remember that age is just a number.


While I started running in my mid 30s, my greatest running accomplishments have taken place in my 40s. Three Star Wars challenge race weekends including running the second leg of the original Coast to Coast Kessel Run mere days after meeting a work deadline that is so mentally exhausting that it wipes me out physically for days, One half marathon on just 3 weeks training, broken my PR for the half twice, and two Dopey Challenges. I may not be a back of the packer, but I can do it.

SAFD: I first heard of runDisney when they announced the inaugural Disneyland Half back in 2006 or so. I thought that the medal would be neat, but there was no way I would ever be capable of running 1 1 mile, let alone another 12.1 after that. So I promptly forgot about it. Fast forward to 2008. I was heading down to southern California for a 50th anniversary screening of Sleeping Beauty in Hollywood and decided to add a few days on to the trip to visit Disneyland. This was half marathon weekend. I enjoyed the park time so much that I returned for the same Labor Day weekend in 2009. Only this time, I was crazy enough to ask some runners on their way into the parks wearing their medals about the whole experience. They were more than happy to answer my questions and outlined just how possible it actually is to average a 16 minute mile with sufficient training. I made the mistake of telling my little sister about my newfound dream of running the Disneyland Half Marathon and she wanted to join in on the fun. She pushed, prodded, and eventually refused to let me delay signing up any more and I was in for 2011. Excitement was followed with terror. Sheer, overwhelming fear that my training would never be sufficient to have me ready to go 13.1 on race day. Nevermind that the Galloway plan called for a long run of 14 miles. I still didn't believe. To top it off, I wound up fairly jealous of everyone who registered for the 5K since it had a Star Tours medal that year.

Race day itself was a mix of terror, excitement, and questioning the sanity of every single psychotic person cheering that we were about to embark on a journey of 13.1 miles at way too early o'clock in the morning. That combination resulted in me starting out way too fast and nearly giving myself a case of shin splints approximately half a mile into the race. This forced me to slow down and I concluded that I would do one of two things. I would either finish the darn race or they would have to drag me from the course because I wasn't good enough. No stopping for photos because this could devastate my hopes of finishing. Approximately 3 hours later I crossed that finish line in a state of disbelief. The next day I was waiting in line for medal photos with Chip and Dale and saw some runners with their Goofy medals and the Coast to Coast. I was so sore that I could not fathom how in the world they woke up the day after running a half marathon and ran twice that distance.

My first half was not a great experience, but when timing aligned so that I could run the 2012 Wine & Dine Half and thus earn the Coast to Coast medal, my Disney geek brain convinced me that I could tolerate two more half marathons and then retire from running permanently having accomplished everything I ever wanted to. Now having an inkling of what I was doing, I did not try to sprint a half marathon. I knew I could absorb some photo stops if the lines were short enough and I wound up actually having fun. Work exams caused me to take a couple of years off from running, but when the Star Wars races were announced, I knew I had to come back. Only this time, I decided to confront my fear of multiple races in a weekend because Star Wars. That began the multi year process of breaking down my mental barriers to various impossible things I once believed I could never do in running. And roughly 4 years later I found myself either giddy with excitement or quite possibly hallucinating as I pretended to fly through World Showcase singing along to Let's Go Fly a Kite when I realized that I would soon finish not just the marathon, but Dopey.

If you think you can't do it, you can. If you're willing to put in the hard work and get out and run when you don't feel like it, you can do it. And when you do, it's an amazing feeling.


----------



## akrosie

Another late SAFD here. I’m Rosie from Alaska. Retired teacher, married with two grown daughters. I run and bike.
When DD#2 graduated college in 2012, she asked for a Disney trip to celebrate. We had gone when she was 6, and she remembered the magic. I had such a great time, but I thought who goes to Disney without little kids? Then I discovered a paragraph in the back of the guide book—Disney has races! With generous time allowances! I could justify a trip if I earned it. 5K and 10K I had done, so it had to be a half to justify the trip. Princess was just the ticket. In 2014 we were back. The whole family did the 5K, and I did the half. We had costumes and everything! (Now DDs won’t run a race without a tiara.) We were hooked, and have been back for every Princess since. And many of the others. I took my medals to the gym, and hooked the friend who is now a running buddy, and we’ve had many great trips. Thanks to these forums I couldn’t resist trying Dopey in 2018, and to my amazement I did it! Tried twice since with no luck , but I haven’t given up, and hope to be there in 2022.  As for age, I was 68 when I completed my first Dopey, so none of you should be stopping any time soon.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: My memory is caput this days. I remember many years ago (2009??? 2010???) stumbling across run disney and falling in love with the idea of running the Princess Weekend 10K and maybe someday being trained enough to run the Tower of Terror 10 miler. I ran cross county in high school and continued to run off and on after that. Never more than a 5K though. We were living in Massachusetts at the time when I found RD so I never thought we could make it happen. We made the decision to move to FL in the beginning of 2014. My DH moved down before we did because the kids were still in school and I didn't want to put the house on the market until the school year was almost done. We had flown down to visit him and I registered us for the 2015 Princess 10K from a hotel room. Long story, but it was just me that ran it and I loved it so much I decided to run the 2016 Princess 5K & challenge (go big or go home!!!). Circumstances had me defer, but I was still on a mission to run in 2017. I remember training for the half and thinking how in the heck can people run a marathon??? I would NEVER do that!!!  Those people are crazy!!! I ran Dopey in 2019 & Goofy in 2020


----------



## Bree

@lhermiston This is for you. I think @rteetz was the only under 40yo marathon runner at Not Marathon Weekend. I could be wrong though. Lots of drinks were had and the memory gets fuzzy........


----------



## jmasgat

Sleepless Knight said:


> And then there was 2020. Before that weekend when everyone expressed concern over the heat, I thought to myself, I made it through 2019's marathon heat, it will be okay. Little did I know. Little did I know.



Running a marathon must be a little like childbirth in that you forget the pain and see the experience through foggy rose-colored glasses.  Or else the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) must have magic powers because I abhor/detest/revile/hate (is that enough verbs?) running in the heat, and yet I don't have any recollection of it negatively affecting me. I guess it means I "did Disney right"....took it easy, stopped a lot, and had fun!


----------



## MATTERHORN

drummerwife said:


> My first race was the 2011 Expedition Everest Challenge that I ran with my 9yo son. We had a blast doing it (DS was especially good at answering the questions) and enjoyed being able to ride Everest after the race in the dark.
> 
> Next was Tower of Terror 10 miler in 2012. I had originally planned to do the marathon in 2013 but the training wasn’t going well so I decided to console my hurt pride and do the 10 miler. The heat was brutal but I was hooked. I especially enjoyed the night race and after party and wish rD would bring them back.



I WISH they would bring back some of the more unique races instead of the same standards all the time!!!


----------



## BikeFan

Sleepless Knight said:


> If you think you can't do it, you can. If you're willing to put in the hard work and get out and run when you don't feel like it, you can do it. And when you do, it's an amazing feeling.



That is the truth!  Running rewards the persistent as well as the talented.  I've known a ton of people who decided to run a marathon, and those _who actually put in the training_ were *all* successful in completing the distance.  Truly anyone can do it if they've willing to put in the work.


----------



## Popo

Rogue224 said:


> I'm late in posting this, but here is our 14yr old fur baby Kia
> 
> View attachment 552505View attachment 552506


Kinda looks like me after running the Marathon.


----------



## michigandergirl

I wanted to share my mom's running story since we've been talking about picking up the sport later in life. My mom started running 5K's in her late 30's, but the year she turned 40 she decided to train for our local River Bank Run 25K (15.5 miles). She ran her first ever 25K at an impressive 8:45 min pace, but here's the kicker...she's only 5'1" and a lifelong smoker!! She actually lit up a cigarette after the race!   To this day my mind is completely blown by this. I can barely run a 5K at an 8:45 pace, let alone a 25K and I have healthy lungs. Mom's running career was fairly short-lived, she only ran a few more races after that, but I'm happy to say she finally quit smoking last year.


----------



## iamsarahpotts

BikeFan said:


> Running rewards the persistent as well as the talented.  I've known a ton of people who decided to run a marathon, and those _who actually put in put in the training_ were *all* successful in completing the distance.  Truly anyone can do it if they've willing to put in the work.





Sleepless Knight said:


> If you think you can't do it, you can. If you're willing to put in the hard work and get out and run when you don't feel like it, you can do it. And when you do, it's an amazing feeling.



THIS is the positivity and encouragement I'm here for!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jmasgat said:


> Running a marathon must be a little like childbirth in that you forget the pain and see the experience through foggy rose-colored glasses.  Or else the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) must have magic powers because I abhor/detest/revile/hate (is that enough verbs?) running in the heat, and yet I don't have any recollection of it negatively affecting me. I guess it means I "did Disney right"....took it easy, stopped a lot, and had fun!


As a guy, I will never know what childbirth is like. But your analogy may be accurate. I can still remember the heat and wearing an ice bag on my head for about 4-5 miles of 2019 and probably 10 or 11 miles of 2020 to cool down. Honestly, I started the ice bag on my head around mile 13 in 2020 only because I remembered 2019 and decided that a head start on things could only help me. Which it did. I reached a point in 2020 where I no longer needed it whereas in 2019 I had to go the last mile or two without one because they had run out. 

I still remember the heat and it being brutal, but at the same time I have even happier memories of the race itself. Sam Eagle showed up from his perch in the Hall of Presidents while I was running through Liberty Square and I got a once in a lifetime photo in Epcot near mile 25.


iamsarahpotts said:


> THIS is the positivity and encouragement I'm here for!!


Even when you run by yourself, you never run alone. I think every single one of us has faced moments where we question our sanity, or wonder why we let someone else talk us into this, or feel like we cannot do it. I had a friend who has run 10Ks ask me in incredulity "How?" after I told him about finishing Dopey. Thing is a few months earlier I found myself openly questioning my life choice in registering for the marathon after I had paid the money to do it. After about 10 minutes of feeling sorry for myself, I realized that I could come here and share my fears. Within a few hours, I felt infinitely better and was ready to resume running the next day. It helped me immensely to just share my fears with people who understood them. We all start somewhere.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> @lhermiston This is for you. I think @rteetz was the only under 40yo marathon runner at Not Marathon Weekend. I could be wrong though. Lots of drinks were had and the memory gets fuzzy........
> 
> 
> View attachment 552624



The color of that sweatshirt roughly matches the mystery liquid I ran through during the full. That's the sort of coordination and accessorizing I live for.



jmasgat said:


> Running a marathon must be a little like childbirth in that you forget the pain and see the experience through foggy rose-colored glasses.  Or else the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) must have magic powers because I abhor/detest/revile/hate (is that enough verbs?) running in the heat, and yet I don't have any recollection of it negatively affecting me. I guess it means I "did Disney right"....took it easy, stopped a lot, and had fun!



We had lots of folks making sure there was enough barley and hops to keep us hydrated.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> And then there was 2020. Before that weekend when everyone expressed concern over the heat, I thought to myself, I made it through 2019's marathon heat, it will be okay. Little did I know. Little did I know.


 Fun story: in my recent Facebook Memories was a pic I posted immediately after the 2019 Marathon -in my car, AC blasting, chocolate milk in one hand, Sprite in the other. Caption read something about the good news being it can't possibly be any hotter next year. Oops.  I spent the second half of the 2020 Marathon telling myself repeatedly, "You've run in worse heat than this," which was true (FL runner)... but wasn't particularly helpful lol!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Late to the intro SAFD, but:

Who:  Sean & Christine
From where:  PA!
Occupation:  Pharmacist x2.  
Other hobbies:  The Finger Lakes in NY, lap swimming for cross-training, AHL and NHL hockey, gardening (asparagus is coming soon!), Olympic-style 3-position smallbore, prone smallbore, and 10M air rifle (DH), Pilates (DW), and walks with greyhound #2 Austin:


Austin:  Grade A racer, formerly at Orlando-Sanford track, over 100 career starts, bounce-back (returned) by his first family, now enjoying a quiet life with his toys.


----------



## drummerwife

@PaDisneyCouple I love your new greyhound! I used to volunteer with greyhound rescue groups as well as foster many couch potatoes while they were waiting for their forever homes. They are FANTASTIC dogs and I highly recommend them to anyone!


----------



## TeeterTots

PaDisneyCouple said:


> The Finger Lakes in NY,


Which one? I’m on Seneca!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another round of Sundays are for Disney!

For this week's SAFD, who is your favorite Disney character (or characters)? For the sake of this question, we're not going to count Star Wars or MCU characters, but Pixar characters are fair game.

I like Stitch because he's rowdy, but ultimately a good dude, so he'd fit in well in the Goof Troop. Dash Parr always cracks me up and is a funny, well-executed character. I also love Sully and Buzz Lightyear. My favorite Disney princess is Tiana, but Anna and Elsa remind me of my girls.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I love Megara and Merida -- sassy gals who take charge! But Oswald is my sentimental favorite and I hope he sticks around for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another round of Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> For this week's SAFD, who is your favorite Disney character (or characters)? For the sake of this question, we're not going to count Star Wars or MCU characters, but Pixar characters are fair game.



In no particular order....
Wall-E - loyal, honest, and the truest friend one could ever have 
Gonzo - quirky, odd, and always there for his pals
Timon and Pumbaa - gotta love some comedic relief when things get tough 
Donald Duck - the most well developed and interesting of the OG characters


----------



## softball chick

SAFD: Woody has always and will always be my favorite. Of course Mickey is not far behind him, and I would also have to add the Fairy Godmother to the list because of all of the times that I have met her at MK...she is hands down my favorite character to meet in the parks.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
Chip and Dale; Acorn-y pair that are completely nuts!


----------



## Goofed98

Chip and Dale, and also, I love Don Carnage.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD:

PIXAR - Carl Fredericksen. I love the story of Carl and Ellie, and it resonates with me so much as a naturally timid, conservative person married to a more artistic and bold woman. His story speaks to how loving others draws out the best in all of us.

DISNEY - Donald Duck. This is kind of the opposite end of the spectrum. I know he would be the worst in real life, but he's suck a riot. I'm really the anti-Donald -- very even-keeled, calm, very rarely angry -- but that makes him even more appealing in some ways. I have a Donald hat (signed by Pato Donald himself! Donald Duck! #1!), a Donald coffee mug, and now TWO Donald half-marathon medals. He's my guy.


----------



## poohs4me

SAFD: I love love Winnie the Pooh. He is by far my favorite but then captain Mickey and Pluto.


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD:
Tigger - had the best interaction with him at MK when the characters used to just wander around the parks. We played peek-a-boo around a column and it’s still my favorite memory.
Animal - he’s a drummer!
Donald Duck - having gone to Oregon this is a requirement. Go Ducks!


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD: my DW is a huge Pooh fan.  If she could find a jar of hunny, she'd buy it in a heartbeat.

me, it's a cross between Tigger and Alice.  Tigger's just a bunch of uncontrolled energy which I try to have.  And Alice is that bit of eccentricity that always seems to surround my life.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Donald Duck - I can clearly remember my first Disney t-shirt bought at Disneyland as Donald Duck.  Many found memories of Donald's antics with Chip & Dale on Sunday evening's World of Disney.  And also my favourite and last medal I got for an in person race in WDW.


----------



## happ

SAFD:
It's hard to choose, but I'll say Dory because she cracks me up.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Likely easy to guess, but mine is Baloo.  Easy going, fun loving but loyal.  Good qualities in my book.  As a kid I wanted to be Mowgli so I could hang out with Baloo.

My other favorites are Tigger, Tiana and Raymond.  Have a good week all.


----------



## azrivest

SAFD:

Dash Parr and Moana, as they remind me of my son and daughter. Dash, cause my son is just too fast all the time, and Moana, cause my daughter is as headstrong and determined. 

I'll let you guess based on my avatar which is my favourite princess. Again, a resourceful and independant woman who is a great role model for young women.


----------



## GBRforWDW

SAFD:. I'm going to say Waldorf and Statler.  Those old guys crack me up and strive to be better at telling jokes.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:
Eeyore is my favorite character. A very close second is Pluto, quickly followed by Mickey. DH really likes Roo, and our beagle loved Tigger (try replacing a beloved toy that he stole from our dog sitters dog and she got it at Goodwill, and not any stuffed Tigger would do).

For in park interactions, Chip and Dale are the best.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Donald is my favorite, mostly for his anger management skills.  I'm also a fan of sidekicks with humor, so I like Lumiere, Sebastian and Mushu.  And Figment, though I have no idea why.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

TeeterTots said:


> Which one? I’m on Seneca!


DH here:  
Keuka!  My grandfather bought a small place in the late 1930s.


----------



## flav

SAFD: Mickey Mouse, Stitch, Maleficient (the modern one) and  Olaf. I never thought of it that way but they are all energetic characters!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  So Classic Original Disney character, i.e. not one pulled from literature and interpreted by Disney.....let's go Mickey just because he's the original.

Other Original Disney Character....Moana.....and Baymax (just because I want to hug him)

Best Adapted (from literature) Disney Character....I'm thinking Genie (but that just may be because of Robin Williams) or Pooh (because of Stirling Holloway) or Mulan, because she was kick-*** (literally)

Best Pixar Character....Tough one.....Buzz & Woody, WALL-E, Mike & Sully


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD:   Mike- I've always really like Goofy. Amanda- Who knew such an easy question could be so hard? I like Wheezy (Toy Story). If I buy merchandise its usually Minnie.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I'm sure you can tell from my name- Pluto! I just love a cute dog.  Other faves are Olaf, Sven and Hamm.  I tend to like the silly characters.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD*
My original favorite characters can’t be separated - Copper and Tod.   The Fox and the Hound is my favorite movie (we love the hounds) and a great model of friendship.  For the traditional classic character I’d have to go with Goofy.  

For Pixar, I’d have to go with Mater.   

I’m guessing you can see I go for the funny characters who’d do anything for friends lol


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Sorcerer Mickey. Fantasia was my first Disney movie as a child and from that Sorcerer Mickey and the brooms has epitomized Disney for me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Eeyore. Always.

Others (in no particular order):

Panchito Pistoles
Taffyta Muttonfudge
Elsa
Ariel
Gaston


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:
There's one character who is my absolute hands down favorite, who's pretty easy to guess from my avatar.
Here's some hints...
He's a lovable fellow, with a dash of childish delight. 
From head to tail, he's royal purple pigment. 
Voila! It's Figment!

From movies/TV shows/ect.
-Mulan (animated) - I like how she balances love for her family while still trying to be true to herself. Plus, she does it with a sword.
-Mary Poppins (original and musical versions) - Practically perfect in every way
-Professor Ludwig von Drake -Energetic authority on just about every topic


----------



## mtnmjd

SAFD: It's gotta be the big cheese himself. Mickey is my number one for sure. Followed by Pluto and Jiminey Cricket.
Tarzan is obviously on my list as well. Tarzan was the theme of my first son's nursery and the movie that turned me from casual Disney fan to fanatic.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Goofy has always been my all time favorite, but also love Mulan, Chip & Dale, Olaf, and Stitch!


----------



## shairpdrh

SAFD: Merida, Minnie, Buzz Lightyear, Tigger, and Wall-E (in no particular order). All different, but I think each has something I identify with and something I aspire to.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: It's a toss-up between Wall-E and Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls.)


----------



## iamsarahpotts

SAFD: Mickey Mouse! I loved Mickey as a kid. Not really sure when it started (certainly before I can remember) or why (probably partially brainwashed by my parents), but he's always made my smile. I have Disney movies and stories I prefer over any Mickey movies/shorts, but he certainly puts a smile on my face (and in my heart) like no other! Nostalgia is powerful!


----------



## MamaBTX

SAFD:  Donald Duck has been my favorite since I was a kid. Don't know why exactly, but still remains my favorite as an adult.


----------



## bovie

SAFD:  Hmm.  I adore Figment, and so does my little brother.  It's kinda special because we both really wanted to go to Disney as kids, never got to, and now love the Parks as adults.  Movie wise... Belle.


----------



## Jeff Morris

SAFD: Stitch. Definitely Stitch.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Growing up I was a big fan of Figment. That was my favorite ride and it was one of my favorite stuffed animals. I am now a huge fan of Pixar and it's hard to pick one favorite.


----------



## meye1099

b


----------



## opusone

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far?



I know I'm a week behind, but here is my answer to the 1/24 SAFD...

In 2008 when my daughter was five and son was three, we somehow decided to try a Disney World vacation... although I truly don't remember how we came to this idea (since neither my wife nor I spent more than a few days at Disneyland or WDW in our entire lives). After doing some research, we ended up booking a 1-bedroom at Boardwalk Villas during the week of Columbus Day. Although offsite would have been much less expensive, I decided that, unlike my childhood where I got one day at MK the few times we were driving through Orlando to some other vacation), we were going to experience Disney properly: 1 full week, in the bubble, all four parks, water parks, lunch in the castle, etc. I wanted to do it right. We arrived on Saturday, October 11, 2008, DME'd to Boardwalk Villas, had something to eat on the boardwalk, and tried to get to bed in preparation for a full day at Magic Kingdom.

As it ended up (and I had no idea the layout of resorts/parks at the time as this was my first time ever staying on property), but our ground-floor room looked right out onto the DHS path/canal. The next morning, I woke up with my son, who was a very early riser at the time, and we watched some TV until the others woke up. Once everyone was up and as we are making/eating breakfast, through the translucent curtains as dawn broke, I see a few runners pass by on the path. As a runner, I was thinking how cool that they have a running path here. Then, many other runners start passing by. It quickly dawns on me that this must be a race, so I go open the sliding glass door, and sure enough, there are tons of runners all with bibs on, and there are folks cheering them on. I filed this away in the back of my mind, but it was still many years (probably 5-6 years) and several WDW trips later until I actually searched for running races at Disney. That is when I found the runDisney website; however, it was still a few more years before I actually registered and participated (Star Wars Dark Side in 2016 & 2017).

The funny part is that it wasn't until about a year ago that I finally figured out what race I originally saw run by my room in 2008.  The race was called Disney's Race for the Taste 10k that started in WWoS went through DHS and ended at Epcot.

As for my experience so far, I enjoyed the two WDW Star Wars weekends I attended, but they were both solo, and I realized that I really enjoy WDW more when I'm with my family.  Since all folks in my family are runners at various levels, I think I will only return to another runDisney race if one (or more) of them join me.  The only caveat is that I would like to attend MW at some point, so that I may do solo if nobody else can join.


----------



## Z-Knight

opusone said:


> I know I'm a week behind, but here is my answer to the 1/24 SAFD...
> 
> In 2008 when my daughter was five and son was three, we somehow decided to try a Disney World vacation... although I truly don't remember how we came to this idea (since neither my wife nor I spent more than a few days at Disneyland or WDW in our entire lives). After doing some research, we ended up booking a 1-bedroom at Boardwalk Villas during the week of Columbus Day. Although offsite would have been much less expensive, I decided that, unlike my childhood where I got one day at MK the few times we were driving through Orlando to some other vacation), we were going to experience Disney properly: 1 full week, in the bubble, all four parks, water parks, lunch in the castle, etc. I wanted to do it right. We arrived on Saturday, October 11, 2008, DME'd to Boardwalk Villas, had something to eat on the boardwalk, and tried to get to bed in preparation for a full day at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> As it ended up (and I had no idea the layout of resorts/parks at the time as this was my first time ever staying on property), but our ground-floor room looked right out onto the DHS path/canal. The next morning, I woke up with my son, who was a very early riser at the time, and we watched some TV until the others woke up. Once everyone was up and as we are making/eating breakfast, through the translucent curtains as dawn broke, I see a few runners pass by on the path. As a runner, I was thinking how cool that they have a running path here. Then, many other runners start passing by. It quickly dawns on me that this must be a race, so I go open the sliding glass door, and sure enough, there are tons of runners all with bibs on, and there are folks cheering them on. I filed this away in the back of my mind, but it was still many years (probably 5-6 years) and several WDW trips later until I actually searched for running races at Disney. That is when I found the runDisney website; however, it was still a few more years before I actually registered and participated (Star Wars Dark Side in 2016 & 2017).
> 
> The funny part is that it wasn't until about a year ago that I finally figured out what race I originally saw run by my room in 2008.  The race was called Disney's Race for the Taste 10k that started in WWoS went through DHS and ended at Epcot.
> 
> As for my experience so far, I enjoyed the two WDW Star Wars weekends I attended, but they were both solo, and I realized that I really enjoy WDW more when I'm with my family.  Since all folks in my family are runners at various levels, I think I will only return to another runDisney race if one (or more) of them join me.  The only caveat is that I would like to attend MW at some point, so that I may do solo if nobody else can join.


i remember that darkside race in 2016...we had a nice pre half pasta dinner with you and a few other runners... and then i ended up having the flu during the race, and didn't know it, till i got to my room super tired and shivering. had to have a doctor come to my room late at night... definitely thought i was dying. eeek

also i remember you had fast 10k and half times


----------



## opusone

Z-Knight said:


> i remember that darkside race in 2016...we had a nice pre half pasta dinner with you and a few other runners... and then i ended up having the flu during the race, and didn't know it, till i got to my room super tired and shivering. had to have a doctor come to my room late at night... definitely thought i was dying. eeek
> 
> also i remember you had fast 10k and half times


Good memory... the pasta dinner at Portobello Country Italian Trattoria was one of my highlights that weekend.  I felt so bad for you coming down with the flu, and I still can't believe that you ran the half marathon anyway.


----------



## Z-Knight

opusone said:


> Good memory... the pasta dinner at Portobello Country Italian Trattoria was one of my highlights that weekend.  I felt so bad for you coming down with the flu, and I still can't believe that you ran the half marathon anyway.


didn't know i had it till later in the day... i was just tired at start. glad i still ran it cause it was inaugural, but dang what an experience after. lol. 

agreed on the dinner... very fun, awesome to meet everyone we only knew online before


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD:  I love Sebastian from The Little Mermaid and Lumiere from Beauty and the Beast.   I also have a soft spot for Goofy because my oldest daughter was obsessed with him on our first trip.  She was four at that time.


----------



## bpr2002

SAFD (better late than never!):  Eeyore was my childhood favorite and I still adore him.  I also like Stitch for his mischievousness and Merida, Rapunzel, and Mulan for their sense of adventure and courage.


----------



## Z-Knight

damn it... i miss the Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please restart the runs


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, who is your favorite Disney character (or characters)? For the sake of this question, we're not going to count Star Wars or MCU characters, but Pixar characters are fair game.


You mean I can't pick Yoda?!? What kind of an SAFD thread is this? I'm filing a protest with management.


drummerwife said:


> Animal - he’s a drummer!


If you've ever heard the Muppets Unpigged where Kermit sings Wild Thing on a ukulele, Animal is not having it and decides to plug in the drums. 








GBRforWDW said:


> SAFD:. I'm going to say Waldorf and Statler.  Those old guys crack me up and strive to be better at telling jokes.


I always have to pay my respects to those geniuses at MuppetVision 3-D. 


meye1099 said:


> I watch it almost every time I’m sick, and as I get older I find myself enjoying Captain Barbossa a ton. I think Geoffrey Rush seems like he’s having so much fun playing a cursed pirate!


There's a reason why my least favorite POTC movie is my least favorite. Barbossa is great fun. I love that they cast an actor of his caliber to play a chew up the scenery kind of role.


Z-Knight said:


> i miss the Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please restart the runs


Does that cheese count as a character?

SAFD: Favorite character: Jedi Mickey. (You knew I'd find a way to work Star Wars into this one way or another). My parents took me to Disneyland and to see Star Wars for the first time in the same year. To this day, I still love both and have never stopped loving them.

Princess: Sleeping Beauty. It was my favorite animated film as a child and as I've gotten older, I have come to appreciate the artistic beauty of this film and the themes in a way I did not as a child. Although I suspect I loved the dragon fight sequence because it reminded me of Star Wars. George Lucas has actually cited Disney's Sleeping Beauty as a cinematic influence on Star Wars.

Parks: Chip and Dale. These two are an insane amount of fun together. You never know what mischief they will get into or cause. Around the time that the CGI Alvin and the Chipmunks was released, I asked Chip and Dale when Disney was going to come to its senses and give them a movie since they are much cooler than singing squirrels. Let's just say that their response told me that you have never seen The Matrix until you have seen it reenacted by 5 foot tall chipmunks in Christmas sweaters at Disneyland. I've also seen them torment Cruella De Vil.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
Minnie Mouse
Tigger
Ariel 
Flounder
Belle
Buzz Lightyear
Tinkerbell

This is a non-comprehensive list that is subject to change.


----------



## flav

Z-Knight said:


> damn it... i miss the Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please restart the runs
> View attachment 554118


Consolation prize?


----------



## Popo

Z-Knight said:


> damn it... i miss the Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please restart the runs


Ahh!  The Cheese.  I remember the year it was dropped from the snack box.  Talk about an uproar.


----------



## PCFriar80

Popo said:


> Ahh!  The Cheese.  I remember the year it was dropped from the snack box.  Talk about an uproar.


----------



## Schuldig

I missed the boat on this,, but I'll throw it out in case there are other folks in my area for a future trip to DL!

*PAST SAFD:

Name:* Kei
*Where I’m From: *LA
*What I Do: *HR
*Family: *Cat and soon to be a dog
*Interests & Hobbies: *Console gaming, Reading, Walking/Running, Foodie, Anime and Theme Parks

CURRENT SAFD: 
I've always been partial to Tigger. Then Oswald, Duffy, Donald, and Oogie Boogie.


----------



## lhermiston

Z-Knight said:


> damn it... i miss the Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please restart the runs
> View attachment 554118



I'll never forget being so hungry after my first marathon, tearing into the box and finding the tortilla chips first. I paused for a millisecond to ponder why rD would give me plain tortilla chips in a snack box before devouring them. It wasn't until later that I uncovered the glorious plastic cheese.


----------



## Schuldig

I'm not on that bandwagon. I always gave my cheese away.  I will always give it away. Not my thing. More props to those that enjoy it though.


----------



## PrincessV

I loooooved that squeezy hummus everyone hated.


----------



## SheHulk

Schuldig said:


> I'm not on that bandwagon. I always gave my cheese away.  I will always give it away. Not my thing. More props to those that enjoy it though.


Anything that contains that much salt, after running a marathon in Florida, can't be bad. I'd eat a chunk of pure salt at that point.


----------



## meye1099

Schuldig said:


> I'm not on that bandwagon. I always gave my cheese away.  I will always give it away. Not my thing. More props to those that enjoy it though.



I was beginning to fear I was alone in not liking the cheese! And I generally love cheese.


----------



## MamaBTX

meye1099 said:


> I was beginning to fear I was alone in not liking the cheese! And I generally love cheese.


Ditto. Not a fan of the cheese. The chips are just fine plain!


----------



## Schuldig

We can start a support group of those who don't like the cheese. It will be a front us auctioning the cheese off to the highest bidder.


----------



## Z-Knight

lhermiston said:


> I'll never forget being so hungry after my first marathon, tearing into the box and finding the tortilla chips first. I paused for a millisecond to ponder why rD would give me plain tortilla chips in a snack box before devouring them. It wasn't until later that I uncovered the glorious plastic cheese.


do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs? ive never been hungry... thirsty yes, but hungry no. i usually eat 7 to 10 gels.. each 100 calories... during marathon so i am usually ok. im not even really too hungry later that night either, though i usually eat a lot that night, well because its disney and you are supposed to


----------



## Schuldig

Z-Knight said:


> do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs? ive never been hungry... thirsty yes, but hungry no. i usually eat 7 to 10 gels.. each 100 calories... during marathon so i am usually ok. im not even really too hungry later that night either, though i usually eat a lot that night, well because its disney and you are supposed to



I am so hungry after a half or a full. Normally I'm not into bananas (its the smell), but I devour that thing after a race. I try to grab lunch soon after as well. I don't get any particular cravings though.


----------



## Novatrix

Z-Knight said:


> do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs? ive never been hungry... thirsty yes, but hungry no. i usually eat 7 to 10 gels.. each 100 calories... during marathon so i am usually ok. im not even really too hungry later that night either, though i usually eat a lot that night, well because its disney and you are supposed to



I'm ravenous during and after a marathon. I've literally been running with my stomach audibly growling and brain fog setting in despite having a gel every 4 to 5 miles. What finally stopped it with my last marathon was hauling a sandwich bag of pretzels along with me and eating a mouthful of those every couple of miles in addition to the gels.

Halfs, I'm still hungry at the end, but no where near as bad as marathons.

Also #TeamHummus #NotSorry


----------



## Goofed98

I think the only time I've eaten during a marathon are the bananas and gels they hand out on the course.

I'm not setting any records (4-4:30 hours-ish), but that's probably as much a training plan (I don't use one) as it is the nutrition.

As a result, We head over to Chuy's for the Elvis Presley Memorial Platter as soon as I can get a beer and get home to shower.


----------



## jmasgat

Z-Knight said:


> do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs? ive never been hungry... thirsty yes, but hungry no. i usually eat 7 to 10 gels.. each 100 calories... during marathon so i am usually ok. im not even really too hungry later that night either, though i usually eat a lot that night, well because its disney and you are supposed to



I'm not really hungry....but the lure of junk food (and that is truly what Disney gives you) is strong and fully rationalized having run a distance race. Same way I can rationalize a beer as a "hydration effort"


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  Belle is my favorite princess. There are so many great Disney characters that it’s very hard for me to pick, but I’ll say Mickey, Stitch, Sebastian, Lumière, and Suzy Mouse. DH chooses WALL-E.


----------



## SheHulk

Z-Knight said:


> do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs? ive never been hungry... thirsty yes, but hungry no. i usually eat 7 to 10 gels.. each 100 calories... during marathon so i am usually ok. im not even really too hungry later that night either, though i usually eat a lot that night, well because its disney and you are supposed to


My body is usually too devastated to be hungry... but I definitely am dying for fluids and salt. It takes like a day for me to get hungry after a race of 13 miles or more.


----------



## Schuldig

I'm not one to crave after a race, but I am a creature of habit. After a race Saturday 10k or Half at WDW I try to book a reservation at the Hollywood Brown Derby for the burger....that comes with pastrami on it...and a fried egg. So tasty. Shame I can only get it for lunch.


----------



## FFigawi

I'm never hungry after a race, only very thirsty. Thank goodness for parking lot beers. 

And if anyone ever wants my squeeze applesauce, it's free for the taking.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD (better late than never!): 

Classic - Goofy! He is so funny - especially love him in the new Mickey Mouse shorts (Potatoland is an instant classic!)
Adapted - Mary Poppins or Pooh 
Pixar - Dug! I have 2 golden retrievers, and I feel like I can hear Dug's voice when they look at me


----------



## Schuldig

FFigawi said:


> I'm never hungry after a race, only very thirsty. Thank goodness for parking lot beers.
> 
> And if anyone ever wants my squeeze applesauce, it's free for the taking.



Done. No take backs. I am a gogo squeeze fiend.


----------



## PCFriar80

FFigawi said:


> I'm never hungry after a race, only very thirsty. Thank goodness for parking lot beers.
> 
> And if anyone ever wants my squeeze applesauce, it's free for the taking.


Sending a PM.   Just bought some pork chops!


----------



## Jason Bryer

meye1099 said:


> I was beginning to fear I was alone in not liking the cheese! And I generally love cheese.



I think calling it cheese is very generous ;-)


----------



## PCFriar80

The optimist in me just booked BCVs for 1/5 - 1/13 with the hope and anticipation that there will be a 2022 MW.  Even if there are races and I get shut out from my race category [which is not a challenge or the full], I still plan on going to see the new experience and root on the runners.   If running is still restricted and there are no "live" races I'll have to suck it up and enjoy the "assumed" earlier start for The Festival of Arts!  That was a pleasant diversion for us last month.  Happy planning everyone!


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm never not hungry. I am a bottomless pit who basically never stops eating. So yes, I am hungry after a race.
Not usually thirsty because I hydrate before and during the race.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

PCFriar80 said:


> The optimist in me just booked BCVs for 1/5 - 1/13 with the hope and anticipation that there will be a 2022 MW.  Even if there are races and I get shut out from my race category [which is not a challenge or the full], I still plan on going to see the new experience and root on the runners.   If running is still restricted and there are no "live" races I'll have to suck it up and enjoy the "assumed" earlier start for The Festival of Arts!  That was a pleasant diversion for us last month.  Happy planning everyone!



I booked BLT for nearly the same dates. I figured it'd be better to have something booked and cancel if necessary than want a room and be shut out. 
I figure others are doing the same thing; I was looking at the room availability for all the resorts, and some categories were already unavailable by mid-morning (for dates beginning 1/6). 

Unlike you, if the event doesn't happen or if I don't get in, I would change my travel dates to a school break (I'm a school librarian) instead of _right _after one!


----------



## BikeFan

Booked 2 studios at Old Key West for Marathon Weekend!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cabius

I’ve got a couple of studios at the Poly for marathon weekend!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another edition of Sundays are for Disney!

For this week's SAFD, what are your favorite Disney memories? 

- My twin daughters' first visit. Our first morning, we were up early for breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table and the girls (about 6 at the time) were just not having it. Lots of tears and slow getting out of the room. But, we got into Magic Kingdom (my first time in close to 20 years) and they started to perk up a little. Finally, we got seated at CRT, the princesses started coming in and the magic really started. I have a picture of them getting an autograph from Ariel and they are just in awe.

- My youngest daughter's first visit. She was only 2.5, so it was a different experience from her sisters, but it was a really incredible trip (MW2017). She was obsessed with Frozen and speechless when she met Anna and Elsa. We talked off the Frozen ride into the gift shop and she immediately fell in love with an Elsa dress. We bought it and she wore it the rest of the trip and for most of the next year.

- The night before the 2019 marathon, my twins and I went back to MK after dinner. Normally, we would have stayed in, but I was determined to show them how great WDW is at night. We rode Splash, walked across the park during the fireworks, Buzz and Space Mountain. We took a picture in front of the castle before we left (which is framed on my desk - I'm looking at it right now). All told, we were probably out until 10:30 or 11 and I got up around 2 to run the full, but I don't regret a minute of it.

- MW2017: my first full, getting teary-eyed running Main Street, USA for the first time.

- MW2019: my first Dopey, getting teary-eyed running the World Showcase in the dark and hearing a song that reminded me of my girls. Meeting runDisney all-stars for the first time, my first Hurricane Hanna's visit and getting a taste of DATW.

- MW2020: My first solo trip. The adventures of Rogue Two with @FFigawi, the Goof Troop Roving Road Party, parking lot beers, the hottest and most fun marathon on record and a pretty great DATW.

I'm looking forward to making more WDW/rD memories in the future.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## GBRforWDW

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another edition of Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> For this week's SAFD, what are your favorite Disney memories?
> 
> - My twin daughters' first visit. Our first morning, we were up early for breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table and the girls (about 6 at the time) were just not having it. Lots of tears and slow getting out of the room. But, we got into Magic Kingdom (my first time in close to 20 years) and they started to perk up a little. Finally, we got seated at CRT, the princesses started coming in and the magic really started. I have a picture of them getting an autograph from Ariel and they are just in awe.
> 
> - My youngest daughter's first visit. She was only 2.5, so it was a different experience from her sisters, but it was a really incredible trip (MW2017). She was obsessed with Frozen and speechless when she met Anna and Elsa. We talked off the Frozen ride into the gift shop and she immediately fell in love with an Elsa dress. We bought it and she wore it the rest of the trip and for most of the next year.
> 
> - The night before the 2019 marathon, my twins and I went back to MK after dinner. Normally, we would have stayed in, but I was determined to show them how great WDW is at night. We rode Splash, walked across the park during the fireworks, Buzz and Space Mountain. We took a picture in front of the castle before we left (which is framed on my desk - I'm looking at it right now). All told, we were probably out until 10:30 or 11 and I got up around 2 to run the full, but I don't regret a minute of it.
> 
> - MW2017: my first full, getting teary-eyed running Main Street, USA for the first time.
> 
> - MW2019: my first Dopey, getting teary-eyed running the World Showcase in the dark and hearing a song that reminded me of my girls. Meeting runDisney all-stars for the first time, my first Hurricane Hanna's visit and getting a taste of DATW.
> 
> - MW2020: My first solo trip. The adventures of Rogue Two with @FFigawi, the Goof Troop Roving Road Party, parking lot beers, the hottest and most fun marathon on record and a pretty great DATW.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making more WDW/rD memories in the future.
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


Safd:  well I only have 2 trips under my belt, so nearly everything we’ve done at Disney has been a favorite memory.  Lol. 

Our first trip, fall 2018, DD was 4. We just did HS and MK and we strolled into town on Mickeys 90th birthday!  We unfortunately missed any celebrations and were too late for the Mickey birthday celebration pins even.

We got up and went to Hollywood Studios the first day and were just amazed by everything. First stop was the brand new Toy Story Land and the Slinkydog ride was a 3 hour wait. TSM line was pretty long and we had a AS2 fast pass for a couple hours after we got there, so we just took it all in, as much as we could. The walkways were filled with people. But it was just so cool to be there, in Toy Story Land. We had a dinner reservation at Hollywood and Vine and just loved the Character interaction there. It was so much fun. We also met Olaf, Buzz, Woody, and Jessy and saw the Army Man marching band several times during the day. We basically rode 1 ride and we did it twice and watched 1 show, Frozen singalong. But we had so much fun.

our MK day, we did better on the rides. I had FPs for 7dmt, PP, and little mermaid. We also rode Dumbo, teacups, small world, carousel, and we were among the last to ride the Disney World train! Haha I think it closed for Tron2 weeks after our visit. Dinner was inside Cinderella’s castle and it was so amazing. Just so much fun to see the excitement on my daughters face as each of the princesses came in and said hi to her.

then our trip last month was obviously insanely different from that first trip.  Our first park again was HS and we did 5 rides in the first 2 hours, including Rise of the Resistance,and it was on my birthday!  Which made it more magical.  This trip, we did all 4 parks, stayed at AKL, was at Epcot for day 2 of FotA, and ate at 4 character dinners.  It was sort of wonderful to not have the crowds we experienced last time, but I also know and hate that those low crowds continue to contribute to some people not having jobs. But also know if no one was going, all of the cast members would be jobless. Sorry a little deep for a favorite memory.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Being a Disney addicted, I have way too many memories but I will narrow it down to my first memory, a family memory and a runDisney Memory.

My first memory is from Disneyland.  I was there with my extended family and we were sitting to watch a parade on Main Street.  I remember desperately wanting to go back on rides or anything but sitting there.  My mom had to threaten with taking me out of the park.  It felt like forever just sitting there, it got crowded and once it was dark and all the lights came on and the music started I remember feeling so excited.  It was the Electrical Light Parade (I just dated myself).  It was so awesome, still my favorite Disney music.

Many years later, I was taking my kids, wife and FIL to Disney World; it was all our first trips to DW.  On the first full day we were up early and going down to have breakfast before going into MK.  My girls who were 7 & 3 at the time were so excited (I was too...). Anyway, My oldest ran up ahead of us and then my younger daughter who was being carried by my wife wanted down and to walk with “Sissa”.  So we let her.  She ran up to her older sister, they held hands and skipped to the building.  It was a simple but wonderful moment for me.  I do not know if they remember it, but I will all my life.

As for runDisney of course things like seeing the Castle lit up coming through in the half or full are incredible but my favorite memory is a simple one.  I am pretty sure I have shared this before, but I absolutely love the feeling when I leave my room and step out into the resort to head down to the buses for the ride to the race.  I see all the other runners in costumes and/or running stuff carrying the plastic gear bags.  It is stupid early in the morning, but people are excited and for me there is just a sense of I am in my tribe.  People who love Disney, love running, love to challenge themselves all headed to toe the line for fun or for a PR.  I have not felt that at other races, it is always a special moment.


----------



## lhermiston

Baloo in MI said:


> As for runDisney of course things like seeing the Castle lit up coming through in the half or full are incredible but my favorite memory is a simple one. I am pretty sure I have shared this before, but I absolutely love the feeling when I leave my room and step out into the resort to head down to the buses for the ride to the race. I see all the other runners in costumes and/or running stuff carrying the plastic gear bags. It is stupid early in the morning, but people are excited and for me there is just a sense of I am in my tribe. People who love Disney, love running, love to challenge themselves all headed to toe the line for fun or for a PR. I have not felt that at other races, it is always a special moment.



There’s electricity in the air before the races. Some sort of mix of excitement, anxiety and anticipation. Whatever it is, it’s tangible.


----------



## Neon Cactus

My third trip to WDW in January 1990.  It's the trip that took my love for Disney to the next level.  Disney-MGM Studios and Pleasure Island had recently opened and I instantly loved both of them, especially the Adventurer's Club.  I wasn't really into their animated movies at the time and so I wasn't planning to see the Little Mermaid.  Coincidentally, my co worker and her boyfriend were there at the same time and she forced me to go see it and I went back home and then made all my friends go see it.  By the end of the week there, I was completely hooked on all things Disney (and had the souvenir bill to prove it).  

I took my daughter to my grandmother's birthday in Caliornia when she was five and took her to Disneyland the next day.  She's my daughter, so she wanted to open and close the park, 8 AM to midnight, so we got there in time for opening.  We had a full ride-intensive day, saw Fantastmic and then were standing near the castle, watching the fireworks show at 10 PM and I could tell she was losing steam.  So I told her, ok, I think we should go now.  She said no, we still have fastpasses to ride Thunder Mountain again (again, my daughter).  So I convinced her to leave, we took the tram to the parking garage and she was fast asleep before I even pulled out of the parking space.  But it was a great day of rides with her.  

My most memorable trip with my youngest daughter was when she was 1 and we went to Disney World in early December.  My oldest daughter was excited to see characters and do breakfast in Cinderella's Castle.  My youngest wanted nothing to do with them the entire trip, she'd cry if they came by her.  Then we were having breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Winnie the Pooh came over and knelt by her high chair and she nearly launched herself out of the chairs into a big hug with him.  He's still her favorite character.   We had tickets for the Christmas Party but she got a bad cough and it was in the 30s that night, so my ex took my oldest daughter to the party and I stayed with my youngest.  We were staying at Port Orleans Riverside, so I bundled her up in her stroller and we walked up to the French Quarter, got dinner at the food court and walked back and had such a good time together. 

I have so many great RunDisney memories, from my first marathon in 2016 where I had no idea what I was doing to finally doing Dopey last year.  I think my best memories of that weekend have been DATW at EPCOT, especially last year when we had a big group and got so many good pictures with Goofy, the British band and a terrified Mary Poppins.


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD: I have two really fun Disney memories.  The first one was in the early 90s.  This was my first trip ever to WDW.  My cousins, my brother, and our respective moms were in line for Space Mountain (long before the days of Fastpasses).  As we get closer, we're starting to hear screams from the other riders, and our moms get scared.  We convince them that the screaming is coming from another ride that shares the same building and this is a slow ride (yes yes, Pinocchio moment).  We put our moms in one car.  At the ride exit, the look of sheer horror on their faces was a definite moment!  I wish there was Memory Maker then!

The second one was taking my family 7 years ago, and enjoying those same moments I had as a teenager, now as an adult.  My DW getting told "Happy birthday" every time she turns around gets fun, especially as she gets more annoyed the more it's said to her!  The dessert parties, the NYE fireworks.  I think doing everything new as the parent gives you a fresh take on the magic of Disney.

My favorite rD memory is definitely cheering on my DW for the races.  Trying to chase her around The World is fun!  Kissing her off at Epcot to being in front of Cinderella Castle to getting on EE with her and then cheer her on at the finish line!  I wish I could add DHS to that, but transportation is too unpredictable, and it might be quicker to actually *ahem* run from DHS to Epcot.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I have such good memories of Disney that they all somewhat blend together. I’ve had amazing days with my family and amazing days solo. It’s one of my favorite places.

My best memory from when I was young was from our first trip when a rainy day and parade cleared out much of MK (or, at least, Frontierland) and my brother, sister and I cycled through about 5 rides on Splash Mountain in a row. It was still the relatively big deal ride at the time and we loved it.

I have very few other specific memories of Disney from my childhood. We went twice and I think part of the reason I don’t have a ton of memories is that my dad was not a theme park person at the time (he has softened on this in the past few years). I can’t complain in the least about my upbringing but we weren’t in the “can take a family of five to Disney every year” income bracket and I think that put a lot of pressure on him during those trips. The second trip he had also recently shattered his ankle (multiple surgeries, metal plates and screws) on the ice a couple weeks before we left and he was in a wheelchair the whole time. We got to jump to the front of most of the lines of rides he could go on, but it couldn’t have been fun for him.

I had never really thought of Disney much headed into adulthood. I enjoyed those trips and didn’t have negative association but I wasn’t dying to get back. I had been thinking about trying to go with my nieces and nephews when they took their first trips. I’ve told the story of my first rD race many times but the fact it was going to be my oldest nephews first trip to WDW that was really the key for me agreeing to do that race. That first trip we only did MK on Sunday after we ran the Half on Saturday, but I was hooked on both rD and WDW.



This picture will always be one of my favorites. We had no idea what we were doing on that first trip; fortunately it was still in the time when we could walk up to a restaurant and get seated in under 30 minutes without a reservation. Moments like that with my nephew and favorite character are the Magic that keeps bringing me back.

I’ve had many great memories since and have described them all in other threads/journals at different times. Disney has truly been the place where Magic and happiness are the norm.


----------



## princessbride6205

SAFD: We have had so many wonderful moments over the years! We did have one specific trip, though, that was  the most magical of all. My daughter was 3 1/2 and little magical moments just kept happening. Part of it was her age, she was old enough to understand meeting her favorite characters and seeing them represented in shows & rides. The biggest amazing moment of that trip, though, was having a CM come up to us on Main Street and invite us to a room in City Hall to have a private meet and greet with Cinderella. 

Okay, just booked our room for 2022 Marathon weekend. Here's hoping!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I don't believe I've participated in SAFD, but why not? Here are the past three. 



lhermiston said:


> So, moving on to this week's Sundays are for Disney ... introductions! Tell us a little bit about yourself: your name and where you're from (if you feel comfortable), occupation, interests and hobbies, etc.



I'm Bethany. I live in southeastern Washington State, although I've also lived in Denver, NYC, and New Orleans. I don't particularly care for this area, but my parents are here. My brother and his family used to live here too, but they recently moved to Wisconsin.  I'm an elementary school librarian. This is my second year in the role. Before that, I've also taught grades 1, 3, and 4 in the classroom and K-8 English as a Second Language.

I enjoy taking pictures, doing jigsaw puzzles, building Lego kits, and surfing the Dis/internet. You'll notice I didn't include running on that list, although I do enjoy runDisney events. Aside from a few local Hot Chocolate series events, I don't do many live races. I'm slow.  I've also been doing a lot of virtual events during the pandemic in an attempt to keep myself motivated to not become a lump.



lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, how did you come to runDisney and what's been your experience with it so far?



My friend had done the 2009 Princess Half and she was instrumental in convincing me it was possible and she shared a lot of pro-tips with me beforehand. 

My first runDisney event was the 2010 Princess Half Marathon. I then did the 2010 Disneyland Half and earned the Coast to Coast medal. 
I've also done *checks medal rack* the 2014 Princess Half, the 2015 Pixie Dust Challenge (Tinkerbell 10k & Half), 2017 Disneyland Half (_awful _& my one and only DNF.   I was undertrained from the smoky summer air and was having heat illness symptoms during the event. I took myself out before I passed out. I've never seen so many people faint in such a short time period.) I also did the 2017 Wine & Dine Half and 2017 Avengers Half, which earned me the 10th anniversary Coast to Coast medal. My most recent runDisney event was the 2018 Fairy Tale Challenge.



lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, who is your favorite Disney character (or characters)? For the sake of this question, we're not going to count Star Wars or MCU characters, but Pixar characters are fair game.



This is a very difficult question. Mickey, Stitch, Tigger, Piglet are at the top of the list. I also really like Moana because one, she's amazing, and two, I feel like I can relate to her wanting to leave where she lives.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD:

1st -- My first half-marathon, January 2020. As soon as I turned onto Main Street I started bawling my eyes out, and didn't stop until I was into Tomorrowland. It was a top-5 moment in my life.

2nd -- Watching Happily Ever After with my family, including my mom and dad, after a full day at the parks. Holding my then three-year-old daughter (in my arms, not on my shoulders - I'm not a sociopath) and crying with joy during "You'll Be In My Heart." Then, seeing my mom with tears staining her cheeks when it was all over, asking what that "be in my heart" song was from, knowing that we shared a connection that for whatever reasons we seldom speak out loud.

3rd -- The sheer, unadulterated joy of my oldest daughter watching Royal Friendship Faire for the first time, pointing and shouting "OLAF!" with a level of excitement I cannot begin to fathom. Pure magic.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, what are your favorite Disney memories?



This memory is more vague, but growing up, we used to go around Halloween and it was far less crowded than it is now. That in itself is a nice memory. 

My family used to stay at Yacht and Beach Club, and always got Park Hoppers. We'd often end the day at Epcot and watch Illuminations; there have been a few renditions over the years. My mom didn't always come to watch, but it has always been my Dad's favorite evening show. I'd go with him because I loved it too, and we'd totally linger after the show and saunter back to the hotel while just enjoying the ambiance and post-show music in the park. 

I love Happily Ever After and love to watch it from the Hub. The crowd reactions are usually pretty good, but one night in particular I was surrounded by people that were absolutely enjoying the show. The gasps and cheers added so much to the experience. 

One time I signed up for the elephant tour at Animal Kingdom and I was the only one who was in that tour! I got a private tour for about $20! 

I have a memory that has faded quite a bit, but I recall seeing Fantasmic, Illuminations, _and _Wishes _in the same night_. It took the magic of them being scheduled an hour apart, strategic viewing locations, fast walking, and transportation luck. 

I know there are more amazing memories, but I'm drawing a blank. This is a great question.


----------



## CP3uhoh

PCFriar80 said:


> The optimist in me just booked BCVs for 1/5 - 1/13 with the hope and anticipation that there will be a 2022 MW.  Even if there are races and I get shut out from my race category [which is not a challenge or the full], I still plan on going to see the new experience and root on the runners.   If running is still restricted and there are no "live" races I'll have to suck it up and enjoy the "assumed" earlier start for The Festival of Arts!  That was a pleasant diversion for us last month.  Happy planning everyone!


We have CCV studio from Jan  5-10....we also have a reservation for wine and dine weekend (what we think it would be) I’m not sure I see the fall happening only because of when the on sale would be and I think demand will be fairly high given the anniversary and pent up demand. Jan seems logical as by this April there should be some real momentum with vaccines, should be approaching 150m so I hope that gives them some confidence to open registration


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I never went to WDW as a child....my mom was in no position to indulge in that kind of fanciful vacation as a divorced mom of 6 in the 60's.  But amazingly, in 1973 we went on a XC trip to Oregon for the SPEBSQSA (barbershop singing national tournament, and it was very interesting--even for a 14 year old) and we stopped at Disneyland for the day.  I honestly don't remember much--we would have been on the budget plan in the days of E-ticket, but just the fact that we stopped there was a big deal.  (and for anyone who's interested, here's a link to my copy of the 1973 DL park guide.)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2421086134619990&type=3

As for WDW, my first time was in 1992.  My totally non-Disney husband did not come on a trip I took with several of my siblings to essentially celebrate several fall birthdays of our kids, including my daughter's 3rd birthday.  His comment was "what could they possibly get out of it) So I schlepped a 3 yr old and a 5-month old on the plane by myself.  And we had great time. My all-time favorite Disney photo is this one of my DD with Mickey.


----------



## PCFriar80

Thanks for the thought provoking SAFD question @lhermiston!  I had a chance to think about this while I was shoveling 7 inches of snow...yes, I still shovel!

In general, I have a ton of memories both Disney running and Disney non-running.  From a Disney running perspective I have enjoyed getting to virtually know a lot of fellow DIS runners.  I have attended a few HH Fridays and pre-race meet-ups so have got to meet some of you over the years.  I've been fortunate enough to travel to Disney multiple times in the last 20 years, participating in MW since 2006 and have a different experience each time.

On the non running Disney side I have seen attractions and entertainment come and go.  I would have to say that I am most disappointed in the entertainment cutbacks especially when for several years I seemed to have a pretty good routine going of heading over to Epcot via IG and watching Off Kilter and British Invasion and later British Revolution back-to-back while picking up a Bass Ale at the R&C Kiosk [lather, rinse, repeat].

To sum things up:
My favorite ride picture [Tower of Terror Alone]:


RunDisney; social distancing on the BW after the 10K.  Who knew that would be a thing 6 months later!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: The most special Disney memory for me was at the Disney Springs Bibbity Boppity Boutique on our 2015 trip, when my older daughter was six. She was chosen for princess of the day and had her makeover done in the front window of the store. She loves being the center of attention and since we had memory maker that trip, we got a ton of great photos. We had dinner at Garden Grove that night with her still dressed up and had the best character interactions with Goofy, Pluto, Chip, and Dale. The Friday night seafood buffet was good and it wasn't crowded. The characters doted on her.


----------



## pwmitch237

SAFD: My favorite Disney memory is, and probably will forever be, crossing the 5K finish line at Epcot during Dopey 2020. This was not only my first race ever, but after a back injury re-surfaced in 2017, where I was told I would never run again by doctors, I truly never thought it would happen.

2nd: Watching the last ever Illuminations at Epcot, with friends, and the spirit of humanity being celebrated.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
Man, I should have answered this when I was at my sister's apartment because all of my best memories involve her and she probably remembers more of our trips than I do. But here are some quick ones that I actually remember:

- My first adult ADR, at Be Our Guest. I can't order off the menu and need to pre-order special food (which is stored frozen and reheated at the restaurant) and I was so nervous about it. But the staff did a great job with everything and the atmosphere of BOG was so magical and it was basically perfect. And then we left the restaurant after the park closed and it was so magical to walk through the mostly-empty park.

- Our first 5K, the freezing Frozen 5K in 2015, which started the runDisney addiction.

- First time at Toy Story Land, two days after it opened. The whole being there at opening, being walked to the land, and seeing all the amazing scenery and riding our new favorite ride (Slinky Dog Dash) was fantastic.

- 18-hour MK day on July 3rd, 2018. That day was crazy and exhausting but also such an amazing memory because how often do you get to do that? I don't love visiting during the busy season (this happened because my sister was in Florida then anyway) but I do kinda like the fact that busy season means long park days.

- Being with my sister during the Princess Half in 2020 as we turned onto Main Street and saw the castle and we were both tearing up at that point. It was extremely special and I'm so glad I decided to run with her instead of going off on my own (which was my original plan).


----------



## shairpdrh

SAFD: My favorite Disney memory is probably a 3-way tie between my first trip with my husband to celebrate my PhD, first trip with my daughter, and first trip as an adult with my parents and daughter.

When we were celebrating my graduation, my husband wore his celebration button that said "celebrating her PhD" the whole trip. I was embarrassed to wear my button, but he was proud and the cast members were awesome about celebrating with us.  

I think the first trip with my daughter is a classic "seeing it through her eyes" story with a twist of having to cancel a cruise because of illness while already in Orlando and pivoting to a fun trip to Disney World once we got past the illness. 

Our first 3 generation trip was a success because my mom is a very spontaneous person (probably why I love to plan) and I succeeded in finding the perfect balance between planning and spontaneity. We are currently planning trip 3 together if things are a bit easier come December.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

pwmitch237 said:


> SAFD: My favorite Disney memory is, and probably will forever be, crossing the 5K finish line at Epcot during Dopey 2020. *This was not only my first race ever,* but after a back injury re-surfaced in 2017, where I was told I would never run again by doctors, I truly never thought it would happen.
> 
> 2nd: Watching the last ever Illuminations at Epcot, with friends, and the spirit of humanity being celebrated.



Wait - your first race ever was the 5k as part of Dopey?! 

Your second memory reminds me of a stormy evening in Epcot a few weeks before the final show in 2019. The show was delayed, and they didn't know if/when it would show that evening. Hordes of people just kept leaving the park. The show eventually ran around 10 - about an hour late. My friend and I stayed because it was our last opportunity to see it, and we had what felt like a private showing since there were so few people in the park.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another edition of Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> For this week's SAFD, what are your favorite Disney memories?
> 
> - My twin daughters' first visit. Our first morning, we were up early for breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table and the girls (about 6 at the time) were just not having it. Lots of tears and slow getting out of the room. But, we got into Magic Kingdom (my first time in close to 20 years) and they started to perk up a little. Finally, we got seated at CRT, the princesses started coming in and the magic really started. I have a picture of them getting an autograph from Ariel and they are just in awe.
> 
> - My youngest daughter's first visit. She was only 2.5, so it was a different experience from her sisters, but it was a really incredible trip (MW2017). She was obsessed with Frozen and speechless when she met Anna and Elsa. We talked off the Frozen ride into the gift shop and she immediately fell in love with an Elsa dress. We bought it and she wore it the rest of the trip and for most of the next year.
> 
> - The night before the 2019 marathon, my twins and I went back to MK after dinner. Normally, we would have stayed in, but I was determined to show them how great WDW is at night. We rode Splash, walked across the park during the fireworks, Buzz and Space Mountain. We took a picture in front of the castle before we left (which is framed on my desk - I'm looking at it right now). All told, we were probably out until 10:30 or 11 and I got up around 2 to run the full, but I don't regret a minute of it.
> 
> - MW2017: my first full, getting teary-eyed running Main Street, USA for the first time.
> 
> - MW2019: my first Dopey, getting teary-eyed running the World Showcase in the dark and hearing a song that reminded me of my girls. Meeting runDisney all-stars for the first time, my first Hurricane Hanna's visit and getting a taste of DATW.
> 
> - MW2020: My first solo trip. The adventures of Rogue Two with @FFigawi, the Goof Troop Roving Road Party, parking lot beers, the hottest and most fun marathon on record and a pretty great DATW.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making more WDW/rD memories in the future.
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!




SAFD: Here are just a few...

- Going to WDW as a junior in high school in mid-September. The place was so empty, one half of Space Mountain was closed. Needless to say, that didn't stop me from riding it continuously for an hour until my parents dragged me away.

- All the marathon weekends I've attended have given me great memories, but 2020 holds a special place in my heart. From Rogue Two to DATW to the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM), the entire week was filled with friends and fun.

- NYE 2018 we had dinner at Victoria & Albert's before heading out to watch the MK fireworks. A truly magical evening of wonderful food and eight different champagnes from Tattinger the sommelier chose when he visited the winery in France that fall, topped off by an incredible vintage rose they gave us extra glasses of to bring with us while watching the fireworks.


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD: 
1. 2017 Marathon. A few stand outs, that feeling you get when you’re running down main street. As many times as we have been to Disney, we had never been during the holidays, so main street, Christmas decorations plus running our first marathon = amazing, but even better was that feeling you get when you’re in EPCOT and you realize you’re really doing it, you’re finishing a marathon!

1B. I (Amanda) would also say that a great memory I have from the marathon was a woman holding a sign that said “You can do hard things” I saw her twice during the race, and both times I saw her when I was starting to feel like I couldn’t do it. I don’t know who she is but I hope she knows I couldn’t have done it without her.

2. Attending the 1st Magic Kingdom After Hours event.
3. Every trip where we have brought someone for their first trip to Disney.


----------



## Smilelea

Poly & AKV booked for MW 2022! 

SAFD:

There are so many and they all blend together that I cant remember which trips they happened. Our youngest was 7 months old when we first went to Disney. Counting our Disney cruise we have been 7 times and he is 4 years old .

So a few of my favorites:
- Rope dropping to be first family to meet Alice and riding the teacups with her.
- First family to meet Anna & Elsa - completely unplanned and unexpected. We ate at Garden Grill and then headed over to get in line, hoping to be just a few families back in the line. We ended up being second in line and the family in-front of us had a few walk off. So when the cast members came to get them, the family said they were missing some. The cast members asked them to step aside and motioned us forward. We were like, "okay, this is cool", then Anna met us halfway to the door. That's when we realized this was a big deal.
- Talking Mickey Meet - the picture we got is my all time favorite. G's face is just precious!

- First in line to meet Moana at MNSSHP. We started that line 2 hours before the meet started. It was worth every minute. the boys had been watching Moana over and over for months.
- Last but not least, my first half marathon MW2019. There are no real words to describe the overall joy of running this distance at Disney. I never thought I would consider running a full. But after running at Disney, I can't wait to run my first (and possibly only) full at Disney and only at Disney.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD (belated):

My parents swore they took us kids to Disney World sometime in the 70's, when I would have been around 5-6, but I have absolutely no memories of that trip, so I don't really count it as my "first" visit, even if it was.
The first trip I remember was over Christmas break in 1993, with my mom and brothers.  We were staying offsite and rode the monorail from the TTC to Magic Kingdom.  I remember seeing the monorail track go _through _the Contemporary and then on to MK, and thinking that was the coolest thing ever.  What a great sense of excitement and anticipation we had that day, experiencing it all for the first time.

Since then, I've had so many more great memories, with my own kids and extended families, and when I discovered RunDisney, that brought a whole new level of fun.  On 2018 Marathon Weekend, both my son and my wife finished their first marathon.  My son, who had run high school track and cross county, had speed but no real endurance, and he really struggled in the final 10 miles of the marathon, but of course I waited for him, so we'd finish together.  When he passed that final curve at Mile 26 and saw the finish, he absolutely sprinted, and it took all I had to catch up with him so we'd be in the same photo crossing the line.  Our finish line photo shows him with a big smile and me a few steps back with a painful grimace, having chased him that final .2!  To this day, we still joke about that.  My wife had started in a later corral with some friends from our running club, and I was able to catch a ride back to Disney Studios and join them at Mile 23.  I jumped back in the race and was able to finish with her as well, crossing the line holding hands.  Such great memories!


----------



## MamaBTX

SAFD:
1. October 2010 - Got Engaged on the beach at the Polynesian waiting for fireworks! I was working at Disney as a Professional Intern, and my brother, best friend, and boyfriend (now husband) came for a visit. The two of us went to dinner one night at the California Grill, and the monorailed over to the Poly to sit on the beach and watch the fireworks over the castle.  While waiting for fireworks and sitting in a hammock, he climbed out, got down on one knee and asked me to marry him!  We then went to Magic Kingdom and watched the parade of of course took pictures in front of the castle.

2. My sister's first visit to Disney World and Disneyland.  97/98? She is 12 years younger than me, and was maybe 2/3 for the trips, but it was great to see her reaction to the characters/rides/fireworks.  Plus we went with a large group, Grandparents, Aunts/Uncles, Cousins. Some of my all time favorite trips.

Looking forward to taking my kids (2.5/1.5 years) for their first trip in 2022 and making new memories!


----------



## PrincessV

Z-Knight said:


> do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs?


I have no appetite at all after marathons - not until lunch time the following day. I'm good for a chocolate milk right after to get my blood sugar back up somewhere near normal, and I can force myself to eat a banana 20-30 minutes after, then 1/2  a bagel maybe an hour or so later... I basically just graze on small stuff for 12ish hours to avoid crashing. I always think I'll want a big dinner, but when the time comes, it never feels or tastes good.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I've been local to WDW for 30 years, so there are a LOT of favorite memories lol! A few standouts...

First visit, 1971: waiting hours in line for Space Mountain, riding 20,000 Leagues, Mr. Toad

First time riding Splash: Spring Break season, MK open until 3am, waiting in line around 2am - I think we'd been there for 16+ hours and I was feeling delirious; genuinely wasn't sure if we were waiting outdoors, or if it was actually indoors made to look outdoors. A testament to Disney's ability to fool the senses, lol!

19 years and counting of riding with my son on his favorite rides.

That first visit to MGM: TOT, the full Backlot experience, NY street, Catwalk Bar


----------



## meye1099

c


----------



## MATTERHORN

SAFD: One of my favorite memories is closing down EPCOT before it shut for the hurricane in 2018. That same day, we had taken the red eye home from Disneyland so that we wouldn't be stuck there another five days and had to cut our trip 2 days short. BLAH. But, it was my birthday, so we came home and slept a few hours, then met up with friends at EPCOT. I loved watching the workers get everything ready, wrapping trash cans and lights in saran wrap, etc. and the wind was blowing so it made September heat tolerable, the park was EMPTY, and we stayed until the very last minute. It was such a great day, I can't even think of any more real specifics, just a certain feeling I felt.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: Well my first visit to Disneyland was when I was two and 2020 marked the first year I had not visited Disneyland at least once since 2002. And we all know what 2020 was. Suffice it to say, I have a lot. I'll attempt to narrow them down.

Best Day Ever: Show Your Disney Side 2014. This was the 24 hour party where Disney let adults wear costumes. Wearing my Jedi robes around Disneyland all day was nothing short of magical. Little children stared in awe at me because they actually believed they were seeing a real live Jedi. I even overheard one little boy excitedly say "Mom, I saw a Jedi!" Character interactions that day were amazing. Cinderella told me that Gus and Jaq were going to be Jedi for Halloween, Belle told me that Chip would be so excited to hear that she met a real Jedi and that the Beast was a good guy now as he had "just joined your Rebel Alliance." Sleeping Beauty commented that she almost didn't recognize me in my Jedi robes. And that night they had Darth Goofy and Stormtrooper Donald rotating meet and greets with Jedi Mickey and Princess Leia Minnie.  Darth Goofy took my lightsaber and proceeded to "strike me down" and then later on Jedi Mickey and I practiced lightsaber technique. 

Best Party: Star Wars Nite at Disneyland 2018. Once again costumes were allowed only this time they had Star Wars characters in the parks to meet. It was almost surreal discussing the ways of the Force with Rey, having Chewbacca bow to me, Vader lecture me about the power of the Dark Side persuading me of the error of my ways, and Boba Fett not trusting a Jedi at all. Getting to interact and talk to C-3PO and R2-D2 was something I will never forget. For one night, it was all amazingly real. 

Family memory 1:  On that same trip where I did Star Wars Nite, I joined up with my sister and her family the next day. One time while the rest of the family was off on rides, I was watching my then 16 month old nephew. I knew he liked Cars, so we got in line to see Lightning McQueen. When he realized what we were doing, he started to bounce up and down in my arms excitedly while making vroom vroom sounds. In August 2019, he took me to Galaxy's Edge while everyone else went on rides where I may or may not have made Star Wars sounds while we were in line to get our picture taken in front of the Millennium Falcon. A few months later he told my sister that one of his pretend visits to Disneyland with Jack Jack from The Incredibles involved them visiting Galaxy's Edge and helping Rey hide from the Stormtroopers. Just like we had done months before.

Family memory 2: That August 2019 trip was supposed to involve me building my lightsaber. When my 9 year old nephew got a fever, I had to cancel. Instead the lightsaber building would take place in November 2019. When it did, I also purchased toy lightsabers for my nephews to join in the fun. The 3 year spent the rest of the evening grinning from ear to ear, vacuuming Galaxy's Edge with his lightsaber, showing it off to Lightning McQueen, and adopting his new friend Jack Jack the Ewok. As both of my nephews were really into Star Wars, this was insane fun for me. And I'm grateful to my little sister for willingly spending a whole lot more time in Galaxy's Edge that trip than she wanted to because she knew how special it was to me.

runDisney: The sweet elderly lady sitting in a chair in Downtown Disney during the 2011 Disneyland Half (my first race ever) holding a sign that said "Hello total stranger, I'm proud of you too." Crossing the finish line at the 2017 Dark Side Half Marathon realizing that I had just completed the Kessel Run. runDisney April races are awful timing wise for me. I never want to train for a race in April because of the mental and physical toll that training takes set against work that time of year. But when Star Wars Dark Side introduced the Kessel Run component, I knew I had to at least try. So I did a mock training run one year just to see if I could indeed handle the load not knowing if I could actually run the race. When that worked, I registered. Little did I know that would be the only year to earn the Coast to Coast Kessel Run and is for now the last year of the Coast to Coast. That wound up being the first of a few runDisney events that broke down the barriers in my mind about what constituted impossible. Just two years after Kessel Run, I found myself feeling like I was quite literally flying around World Showcase while Let's Go Fly a Kite played shortly after mile 25 of the marathon.


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD:

I have three that always make me smile.
2010 We took my parents to HDDR to celebrate their 57 anniversary. Six Bits wanted them to get up and dance while the cast sang Let Me Call You Sweetheart but my dad was unsteady on his feet so he got my dad to sing The Old Gray Mare instead. My dad is usually quite and shy but he really belted out that song to the embarrassment of my mom.

2014 MW we took my DH’s brother and wife for two weeks all expenses paid trip. They had never been and she loves everything Disney so when my DH got his bonus that year we decided to invite them to go with us. Watching her absolute delight was the best part of that trip, even better then my finishing Dopey.

2018 MW I had talked my DH into doing Dopey with me to celebrate the 5th anniversary. Unfortunately early into training he severely reaggravated an old back injury. Much PT, shots, and drugs later he was able to successfully cross all 4 finish lines! I could not have been any prouder of him knowing what he had to go through to get there.


----------



## pwmitch237

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Wait - your first race ever was the 5k as part of Dopey?!



Yep. True insanity.


----------



## Cabius

pwmitch237 said:


> Yep. True insanity.


I just noticed your PR line in your signature, and it is fantastic.


----------



## pwmitch237

Cabius said:


> I just noticed your PR line in your signature, and it is fantastic.


Thank you! And thanks to everyone who's shown support as well. It's quite a wonderful community around here.


----------



## FFigawi

pwmitch237 said:


> Thank you! And thanks to everyone who's shown support as well. It's quite a wonderful community around here.



The end of your PR line is very in line with the WISH team and board* motto: DFL>DNF>DNS

*where this runDisney board originated


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  sooo many Disney memories! It's hard to choose one with my own kids so I will be nostalgic and pick one from my childhood...

My dad and I would go to DL a couple of times a year (he lived in SoCal, my parents divorced when I was little).  One time, we got there right at opening at 8am, and stayed until the park closed at 1am. We rode every single ride - I would put a check mark by the attraction on the park guide after we rode it.  Of course we hit the Matterhorn first, and per tradition my dad let me pick out a stuffed animal. My love of Disney has truly been lifelong, and in large part thanks to my dad, who is still like a big kid even though he is in his 70's.


----------



## sandam1

Z-Knight said:


> do most people get hungry after marathons or even halfs? ive never been hungry... thirsty yes, but hungry no. i usually eat 7 to 10 gels.. each 100 calories... during marathon so i am usually ok. im not even really too hungry later that night either, though i usually eat a lot that night, well because its disney and you are supposed to



Late to the party, but I'll chime in on this one. After my first half, I didn't feel like eating AT ALL. I went back to the hotel room, ate the chips and cheese from the race box (totally pro-cheese!) and took a nap. Late afternoon, we had an indulgent dinner planned and then some evening park time. Big mistake! My stomach said "I hate you" and I wound up parked on a bench most of the evening, not wanting to trust riding anything. 

After that experience, I was super concerned about a repeat last year after the Princess half. But reading on the boards, I realized that I had probably eaten too little post-race and that's what caused the nausea. Sure enough, I made myself eat a substantial meal post-race (even through I had NO appetite) and I had no issues. So it is true that everyone is different. 

As a side note, I have to eat a substantial amount of REAL food before running as well. Again, I have no appetite for it, but I need to choke it down nonetheless. I've found at least two turkey deli slices, some cheese and Triscuits, and a banana is my minimum for a Disney half. I can do beans during the race, but for my halfs, I also eat two applesauce packets - one around mile 6 and one around mile 9. I'm not sure how to work things when/if I do a full marathon, but I envy those who can exist on gels/beans alone.


----------



## CP3uhoh

just got an email...Rock N' Roll Series set a date for Vegas in February....


----------



## The Expert

CP3uhoh said:


> just got an email...Rock N' Roll Series set a date for Vegas in February....



I just posted about this on the 2021 general thread. I'm totally bummed about this change as it was the ideal check-in Half for me leading up to MW! Vegas is super close and the weather was always perfect for me.  They got a lot of support from military being Veteran's Day Weekend, so I wonder if this is truly a permanent move?

Edit to add something I didn't notice before -- they also canceled the full! Just a 5K, 10K and Half now for RnR Vegas.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD (Tuesday Answer):

We've had so many trips I almost feel bad pulling out one or two memories and in some ways feel like I'm cheating the younger kids when I mention a memory from a trip they weren't part of.  But...

1)  Trip when my oldest (now about to turn 19) was 5 y/o.  It was when Mickey's Toontown Fair still existed at WDW and they opened it a bit later than everything else with a separate rope drop.  We were up front waiting when to our surprise Minnie and Daisey came out.  They took my daughter by the hand and Minnie gave her a tour of Minnie's house, then Mickey's House with Daisey trying to but in the whole time.  We then exited into the old Circus Tent and the private audience continued in there with pictures and autographs.  So awesome!

2) My second one is actually a collection.  For several years now we've gone down for "fall break" and made it a habit to do Mickey's Not So Scary.  My DW always comes up with great family costumes for us based on a Disney movie (we've done Peter Pan, Hercules, Robin Hood, Meet the Robinsons off the top of my head).  Getting our family picture together with the 6 of us in costume on Main Street is always a highlight for me!


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:  *I have many happy memories.  But I’d like to share a couple.  On the family side, we had a family trip in 2007 with my mom, dad, brother and nephew at Christmas time.  My mom lit up going around Epcot seeing the Santa’s from around the world.  Seeing my family experience the Disney magic that my DW and I have so many times continues to warm my heart.   

On the rD side, there are two races.  The 2015 Mickey’s Jingle Jungle 5K was our first Disney race.  Seeing my DW tear up at the finish line with everyone cheering is what hooked us   The second is the 2019 Star Wars 5K.  My wife had just torn her MCL and could hardly walk.  A storm came thru that delayed the race.  We were going to have to bail.  But a CM got us a wheelchair during the delay.  With the staggered start, we got thru the course with me pushing the wheelchair.  EVERYONE on the course was so kind to us and letting us know of upcoming obstacles.  We got thru it with the awesome Disney running community.  It was great.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Looks like my local half is still on.

The Austin Statesman Cap 10k for April 11 has gone virtual, but the Ascension Seton Austin Half Marathon for April 25th has gotten the go ahead for in person racing this week. Been training with a mask for a bit now


----------



## bovie

SAFD: Not sure I have a best memory.  Running wise, finishing my first marathon, barely ahead of the balloon ladies, was amazing.  Sitting on the porch of Trail's End drinking whiskey cocktails after Wine and Dine was pretty great too.  

Nonrunning- I went to on my first Disney trip after finishing med school.  I had wanted to go so badly as a kid and never got to.  One of my friend's parents let me and another friend who'd just finished grad school use their time share.  We were so broke!  We flew Allegient, bought discount tickets, and ate PB&J in the lines to save on food.  I babysat to pay for my park ticket.  It was amazing and I wouldn't change a thing.

A couple years ago, I went with my BFF and her husband/ kids.  Super different experience to go with littles, in the best way.  Didn't know how fun it could be to ride the Teacups four times in a row.  

Honestly though, sometimes the best part is the weird time spent in lines or on the bus, talking about whatever.  Disney was my bright spot of something to look forward to, and usually a chance to spend time with friends who lived far away.  Super thankful for it.


----------



## Cabius

Question for those who have run the full marathon in the past.

Have they done packet pickup for the full marathon on Saturdays in the past, or is Friday the last day for packet pickup?

I've got a DVC reservation for January 2022. I'm planning on running the full marathon, but not sure if I have to arrive Thursday to guarantee that I can pick up on Friday, or if I could arrive Friday, pick up Saturday, and run on Sunday.

Obviously they could change it in 2022 from past years, but I'm hoping for some guidance.


----------



## SheHulk

Cabius said:


> Question for those who have run the full marathon in the past.
> 
> Have they done packet pickup for the full marathon on Saturdays in the past, or is Friday the last day for packet pickup?
> 
> I've got a DVC reservation for January 2022. I'm planning on running the full marathon, but not sure if I have to arrive Thursday to guarantee that I can pick up on Friday, or if I could arrive Friday, pick up Saturday, and run on Sunday.
> 
> Obviously they could change it in 2022 from past years, but I'm hoping for some guidance.


You can pick up for the marathon on Saturday. That's normally when I go and it's pretty quiet by then.


----------



## Cabius

SheHulk said:


> You can pick up for the marathon on Saturday. That's normally when I go and it's pretty quiet by then.


Thank you!


----------



## iamsarahpotts

SAFD: What a hard question! Like so many people, I've been going to Disney since before I can remember. I think just the "feeling" of being at Disney World is it's own weird and wonderful memory. 

I started going with my husband in recent years and every trip is just the most fun and happy time. We are ride warriors when we're there together, so we always try and break our previous records. For example, our Everest record is riding it 10X in one day. We could've hopped back in line and ridden more, but our brains were starting to wiggle in our skulls. The whole "should we do it again?" conversation while we're exiting rides and laughing, and planning what pose we're going to do for the pictures is just silly and fun. 

My sister (she's nine years younger than me) and I were left alone in MK the year she graduated high school. The rest of the family had to call it a night and go relax, but we were determined to stay until the park closed. We were semi-delirious and decided to ride Astro Orbiter together. Neither of us had been on it in a while and didn't realize we probably shouldn't ride in the same rocket. We crammed in it and just laughed the whole time about how crazy we must've looked.

The year Toy Story Land opened, I woke up really early and got to the park before it opened to try and get in line for slinky dog while my family slept. It was SO cool to get a glimpse of the land for the first time, and feel the excitement of the crowd as CMs walked us to the entrance. And I only had to wait 5 minutes to ride slinky!

I was able to catch Illuminations on it's last night while I was there on a birthday trip. My husband wasn't feeling well, so he went back to the resort and I got a margarita and waited for the show in the rain! Why is getting caught in the rain at Disney World so fun??

While on a trip for my mom's 60th birthday last February, we had the PERFECT day at Hollywood Studios! It was a mix of good planning and good luck! As we were headed out, I realized I had ridden every ride and watched every show EXCEPT Smuggler's Run. My family headed back to the resort and I ran back to check the ride of my list. I had a nice leisurely stroll through the park as it was closing down.

Apparently I really like special moments by myself and being stupid-silly with my family.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Has anyone heard anything about when booking resort stays will open for 2022, not including DVC?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Cabius said:


> Have they done packet pickup for the full marathon on Saturdays in the past, or is Friday the last day for packet pickup?


You should keep two things in mind for Saturday packet pickup. First off is that if merchandise matters to you, there may be fewer options, choices, and sizes available on Saturday. Second is that Saturday packet pickup hours may be shorter than the other days so make sure you check the Expo hours in advance to make sure you are there on time.


----------



## chantaldb

SAFD: my first trip to WDW, must have been around the 4th of July in 1983 (so everything in Epcot was still brand-new ) .  Great memories of the fireworks. DD (6 at the time) has fond memories of racing a much older girl to wake up Tinker Bell at the Tinker Bell's Treasures gift shop .


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Hi!  

I'm hoping to do the half marathon in 2022 with my family. (Me: 47, Husband: 49 Son: 18). We would be coming from Ottawa, ON Canada.  We love Disney and try to go at least once every 18 months. Our last trip was in February 2020- we squeaked in a high school grad trip before COVID really took hold. However, we haven't done a race weekend at Disney since 2011. We are so looking forward to it!  All of our planning is hypothetical at this point but it helps to pass the chilly winter time.  

Question: 
Does anyone know if the Skyliners run in the middle of the night to get people to the starting line?  I can imagine it's likely busses only but it might sway my choice of resort if there were Skyliners running. 

TIA,

OttawaDisGirl


----------



## SheHulk

OttawaDisGirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm hoping to do the half marathon in 2022 with my family. (Me: 47, Husband: 49 Son: 18). We would be coming from Ottawa, ON Canada.  We love Disney and try to go at least once every 18 months. Our last trip was in February 2020- we squeaked in a high school grad trip before COVID really took hold. However, we haven't done a race weekend at Disney since 2011. We are so looking forward to it!  All of our planning is hypothetical at this point but it helps to pass the chilly winter time.
> 
> Question:
> Does anyone know if the Skyliners run in the middle of the night to get people to the starting line?  I can imagine it's likely busses only but it might sway my choice of resort if there were Skyliners running.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> OttawaDisGirl


Skyliners only go to International Gateway at Epcot, and you traditionally can't walk through Epcot to get the the race start in the morning. Even people staying at the boardwalk resorts have to bus it or drive.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

SheHulk said:


> Skyliners only go to International Gateway at Epcot, and you traditionally can't walk through Epcot to get the the race start in the morning. Even people staying at the boardwalk resorts have to bus it or drive.


THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Booked BLT yesterday for Marathon weekend--hoping it goes forward!


----------



## brent02139

Cabius said:


> Thank you!


For saturday pickups, I would aim for the morning. Last thing you want is some airline delays or bus schedule issues that would end up missing the pickup window. Even if you do end up getting there in time, you would be stressed out and hard to have some downtime before the race.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I've never run a marathon but am hoping to do this one. When does sign-up become available? Does it sell out very quickly?

Where does the race start and end? Any favorite resorts you guys like to stay at for this race? Any other advice for someone who knows nothing about Disney races (or marathons at all)?


----------



## flav

SAFD: Great question... It is hard to pick only a few favourite memories! I asked that question to DH and DD during our walks this week, it helped narrowing it down!

- Planning: I will always remember the 7AM phone calls to Disney Dining... “Hi, I am calling to make 20 reservations (we are on DDxDP)” But also the talks about what we wanted as a trip, what resort, what FP+
- The arrival: That excitement when we arrive at the resort or the park in general. And specifically, when we go under the railway station and arrive in MK Town Square... It brings back the other memories of those steps (first trip when I was twelve, pushing the stroller with small kids, being first at rope drop on a solo trip and running before sunrise).
- The food: So many of our memories are linked to food, it’s almost scary! That could be another SAFD in itself.
- Taking it easy at the pool, especially Stormalong Bay at the BC. We all remember the hula hoop contest there!
- Getting to a runDisney race at 3AM... That ambience. Someone described it as palpable or electric. It is.

ETA: Epcot at night with DD then 1.5yo wanting so badly to tell us (she couldn’t speak sentences at that age) that the sky had fallen into the floor. You could almost ear her synapses clicking into place. Fascinating!


----------



## Cabius

brent02139 said:


> For saturday pickups, I would aim for the morning. Last thing you want is some airline delays or bus schedule issues that would end up missing the pickup window. Even if you do end up getting there in time, you would be stressed out and hard to have some downtime before the race.


Thanks! I definitely plan to fly in the day before pickup at the latest; I just wasn’t sure if a Friday arrival would be too late.


----------



## jmasgat

1GoldenSun said:


> I've never run a marathon but am hoping to do this one. When does sign-up become available? Does it sell out very quickly?
> 
> Where does the race start and end? Any favorite resorts you guys like to stay at for this race? Any other advice for someone who knows nothing about Disney races (or marathons at all)?



Given the Covid uncertainty, signup is unknown.  Normally, it was in mid-April.  The races can sell out quickly (especially Dopey), but the marathon has tended to last a little longer. Again, not known whether 2022 will proceed, what the race capacity will be.  Best advice would be if/when it opens, sign up.

The race starts and ends at Epcot, specifically starting on Epcot Center Drive and ending in the parking lot.  All resorts have bus transportation to race and expo, so your choice of hotels depends on budget and preference.  People stay all over (and offsite too--you can drive to the race and park at EPCOT.  I have done both)

Finally, search this forum for the threads for Marathon weekend 2020 to get a feel for things.  Here's the main one. But there are lots of people who have asked more specific questions about registration, hotels, spectators and they post their own threads.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2020.3729134/
ETA:  Here's a link to the 2018 Marathon Weekend Event Guide (before RD took back in-house) It will give you a feel for things.

http://rodale-usa.instantmagazine.com/rundisney/dwmar18#!/index


----------



## happ

Baloo in MI said:


> Has anyone heard anything about when booking resort stays will open for 2022, not including DVC?


I was able to book Swan & Dolphin online. You should be able to reserve Disney resorts by phone.
Update: Online booking is available now (2/16).


----------



## BikeFan

1GoldenSun said:


> I've never run a marathon but am hoping to do this one. When does sign-up become available? Does it sell out very quickly?
> 
> Where does the race start and end? Any favorite resorts you guys like to stay at for this race? Any other advice for someone who knows nothing about Disney races (or marathons at all)?



The Disney Marathon is great for first-timers.  My son, wife, and brother-in-law all ran it as their first, and had a great time.  The course is flat, fun, and easy, though it can get crowded at points, and both the Disney entertainment and your fellow Disney runners make it a really special atmosphere.  The time limit is also pretty generous.  The only variable which can make it tough is the weather - it's been everything from just above freezing to mid-80's on Marathon Weekend.  You'll definitely want to keep an eye on the weather report just before you leave and be prepared for anything.  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

1GoldenSun said:


> Any other advice for someone who knows nothing about Disney races (or marathons at all)?


I've run two marathons, both at Disney World and both as part of Dopey. It's a great experience. Disney does a great job at on course support. Both 2019 and especially 2020 were brutally hot races and there was plenty of first aid for those who needed it and ample water/powerade stations. The atmosphere feels like one gigantic party celebrating running and a love of Disney. If you enjoy taking photos with characters, the Disney marathon offers plenty of characters along the course ranging from Mickey and friends to more minor characters that appear for maybe 5 minutes in one movie. 

Now for the more important part, training. Find a plan that works for you. There are a wide variety of training plans that will help you successfully complete the marathon. They use different methodologies and following them will help you find success. The plan I used to complete many half marathons leading up to the marathon was not the plan that I used to finish my first marathons, but I learned so many valuable and successful lessons from those plans that they laid the groundwork that helped me feel ready to tackle the marathon. It took me many years to feel ready for that. For others, it can take a matter of weeks because each of us is different.

So find a plan that works for you, that fits your schedule, and works with your life. 

And last, but not least. Do not be afraid to ask questions. Do not be afraid to share your worries, fears, concerns, setbacks, and yes the triumphs too. One of the biggest mistakes I made in preparing for my first half marathon was doing the whole thing in near total isolation. I don't mean running by myself, rather I mean hardly telling anyone what I was doing. I lived in fear that someone would tell me I was destined to fail, so I was too scared to share my struggles. I determined to not repeat that mistake before my first marathon. So when a very encouraging setback came during training, I shared my fears and concerns with this community. A few offered their wisdom and counsel, many more offered message of support that meant more than I can say. So while I ran by myself during the marathon, I did not ran the race alone.


----------



## Baloo in MI

1GoldenSun said:


> I've never run a marathon but am hoping to do this one. When does sign-up become available? Does it sell out very quickly?
> 
> Where does the race start and end? Any favorite resorts you guys like to stay at for this race? Any other advice for someone who knows nothing about Disney races (or marathons at all)?



You have already gotten lots of very good advice and I am certainly no expert, but the biggest thing I have learned from the marathon at Disney is that it is still a marathon. I have run the marathon at DW five times with varying degrees of enjoyment.  When I look back on those races I feel like I can pin point my level of fun with my level of fitness/preparedness for the race.

RunDisney races are like celebrations, fantastic entertainment and crowd support.  I mean you get to run through the parks; right down Main Street USA with hundreds of people cheering you on. I promise you, that is an electric moment! The whole weekend v of races provide a very welcoming atmosphere, with runners encouraging each other and strangers handing out candy and high fives as you pass by.

I believe anyone who sets their mind can cover the 26.2 miles - you can totally do it!  But, how you feel during the race, at the finish and after really depends on how you have prepared.  Find a plan you like, stick with it and it really can be a magical experience.  Good luck!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! It's Valentines Day, love is in the air so here's a little poem for you all:

Sundays are for Disney
Tomatoes are for soup
Let's answer some questions
Join the Goof Troop! 

Anyway, in honor of both the holiday and the previous marathon advice question, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, what do you love about runDisney and the Disney races? (Feel free to answer this question as many times as you like)

First and foremost, I love the camaraderie. It starts on these boards months in advance of the race and just builds and builds and builds. I've made friends with people I've never met in person, taken shots with runners I just met and raised victory beers after our first races together. Live long friends have been made five kilometers at a time.

As corny as it sounds, I love the magic of the Disney races. Yeah, they're expensive, but I do believe rD gives you your money's worth. The quiet patter of foot steps the first mile, the torches in the World Showcase, spectators lining Main Street USA, the holiday lights on Cinderella's castle, character stops and the way the perfect song seems to come on at the perfect time. Magical.

The volunteers. The backbone and lifeblood of runDisney. They are awesome.

Parking lot beers and fake cheese. When the weather is right, nothing tastes better than a parking lot beer in a runDisney cup after a race.

The excitement. This was mentioned earlier in the thread. But the sense of excitement and anticipation is palatable all weekend. From the second I get on an airplane to when I cross the finish line for my last race, I feel this energy that is uniquely runDisney. I love the quiet nervousness you can sense as runners make the slow walk to the marathon corrals. 

Last one (for now): the clanging of medals. Another uniquely runDisney sound. 

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:  What do I love most about RunDisney events?  What's not to love, really?  Such fun events!  A few things:

The runners.  My fellow runners are usually a great community anyway, having done a ton of races all over the US and a few overseas, but Disney runners take the coolness up a notch.  I love the fun spirit of all the costumed runners, the craziness of the runners who treat the races as a drinking-contest-on-the-go, and the incredible support the community gives to everyone.  A few years back my sister-in-law was training for her first half, on Marathon Weekend, but got plantar fasciitis just before her trip and had to have her foot in a boot.  The day before the race, we were sitting around the resort, and she was depressed she wouldn't even be able to start.  I asked her why not?  I told her to just give it a go in her boot, and get as far as she could.  She actually started the race, and the encouragement and kindness she got from all the other runners, spectators, and volunteers on the course had her in tears.  Even though she got swept at Mile 8, she found it a hugely-positive experience and came back to finish her half a year later.  You all are a great group!  

The atmosphere.  I love all the excitement of race weekends, from the expos to the starts to the finishes and the post-race celebrations.  Disney races are always "fun runs" (vs. goal races) for me, and I love going to the starts without the pre-race jitters and anxieties I usually have if I've got a time goal I want to hit.  At Disney races, I just want to have fun and finish, and worries about time and placings and such are completely out the window.  I also love the build-up here on the boards, like when the medal and shirt designs come out, waiting for waivers and corral assignments, etc.  It's like the countdown to Christmas!

The challenges.  I love that race weekends usually have more than one race to do.  There aren't a lot of opportunities to do multiple races over a race weekend at a lot of the bigger events, so I enjoy the challenge of getting to run more than one race, and of course getting extra medals for it!   

The courses.  Running through the parks is such great fun.  I've run down Main Street in MK 10 times now as part of different races, and that will NEVER get old!  Even courses which don't go through MK are fun, with the other parks and resorts, character stops, entertainment, and great spectators.  It's like they say, every mile IS magical!


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
I had to pause when I saw your rhyme.
Thought SAFD?
Not this time!

Then I read more, 
and all was well.
It's all not poetic,
So I will tell.

From planning and travel,
to racing and fun,
I'm always upset 
when race weekend is done.

The best part of course, 
are the folks on this thread,
who help with the coaching 
and parts that you dread.

I'm hoping we're back in less than a year,
with corral assignments and 
post race beer.

Good luck everyone with your 
planning and training,
let's plan for nice race weekend weather 
and hope it's not raining!

That's all I have for now, 
so until next week,
have a good one everyone 
until we speak.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  
Fellow runners - I started running late in the game, for the 2016 marathon when I was 48 and knew practically nothing.  I didn't know about this site and got info from Facebook, but there was a lot of negativity there towards inexperienced runners.  When I got to the Expo, other runners were friendly and went out of their way to be helpful to me.  I heard about the boards here and met a couple of people from here before the Disneyland 10k and half that year.  Like others, I've made great friends and have learned a lot and gotten encouragement and motivation.  

The atmosphere - I would guess Disney is the only place I don't mind waking up early to be on a bus at 3 AM four days in a row.  Just last week I was watching a show on Disney + that featured the marathon weekend and I was surprised how emotional I got just watching it and remembering how amazing it is.  I convinced my friend, who wasn't a runner, to do the 5k and 10k last year.  HIs wife told him before he left, "Don't get addicted".  He ended up registering for Dopey this year and got his wife to sign up for the 5k and 10k.  It's all because of the atmosphere and other runners.  

Spectators - Having never run before the 2016 marathon, I didn't realize the impact spectators would have on me during the race.  The awesome signs, the high fives and hugs from strangers, and licorice, pretzels and jello shots along the course are such a big part of the race for me.   One of my greatest memories from my first marathon was coming out of backstage at EPCOT into the UK pavilion and seeing a wall of people cheering us on.  When I did the 2019 marathon, I was able to be a spectator for the Half Marathon and had so much fun cheering on the runners coming through the Magic Kingdom.  

And I echo the volunteers, parking lot beers, fake cheese and Oreos.


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> SAFD:
> I had to pause when I saw your rhyme.
> Thought SAFD?
> Not this time!
> 
> Then I read more,
> and all was well.
> It's all not poetic,
> So I will tell.
> 
> From planning and travel,
> to racing and fun,
> I'm always upset
> when race weekend is done.
> 
> The best part of course,
> are the folks on this thread,
> who help with the coaching
> and parts that you dread.
> 
> I'm hoping we're back in less than a year,
> with corral assignments and
> post race beer.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your
> planning and training,
> let's plan for nice race weekend weather
> and hope it's not raining!
> 
> That's all I have for now,
> so until next week,
> have a good one everyone
> until we speak.



Showoff!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I’ll try to keep mine short this week.

I love how runDisney races make me feel. I love how signing up for a race gets me excited and motivated. I love how training makes me healthier and stronger. I love perusing these boards and seeing the same feelings in others. I love arriving for a race weekend and the excitement surrounding the events. I hate the 2:33 alarms. I love the butterflies each race morning. Most of all, I love the overwhelming emotion as I cross the finish line.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: First, I will say that I love that it existed at a time when I was looking to start my running experience and gave me the necessary motivation to set some stretch goals for myself (1st distance race, first half, first full, first multi-race).  Next, it has given me a chance to peak behind the curtain of WDW in ways that aren't available to the general public.  From the parade float area backstage near Splash, the costume area in MGM Studios (cause that's what it was when we were able to run there, sadly no more), and even to the smelly waste treatment area near AK.  Any time or place you can go off the beaten path is fun.

Finally, I love that RD provides (indirectly) the reason for this forum, where I can come and chat with runners/walkers of all abilities in a welcoming space.


----------



## meye1099

i


----------



## Jillfo

SAFD:  The community.  After running the WDW half for its first ten years, I took a break and then ran the inaugural Princess half.  I was Googling something about it and came upon another, now-defunct forum oriented towards runDisney events.  Many of the closest friendships I have today were formed there and through the participation in rD events.


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD: The number one thing: we're at Disney.  Yes, the runs are expensive, but what at Disney isn't?  Even so, they do offer more than most average races.  The characters, the entertainment.  For me, the non-runner: the parks are open so I'm trying to chase her down while cheating and using buses!

We made a lot of memories there, both with rD and just in WDW.  We wouldn't trade them in for anything.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: what do you love about runDisney and the Disney races?
This is going to sound weird... The medical tents.
I’m not a good/practiced/disciplined runner. That comes out on race day. Those medical tents are my saving grace.
BioFreeze buffets, experienced foot-tapers, eager pre-clinical kids clutching rolls of plastic wrap with which to wrap my legs in ice at the end. It’s like getting a specialized spa treatment.
I feel safe making my terrible decision to run without enough training at Disney. Thank you medical team!


----------



## pwmitch237

SAFD: For me, it's seeing the parks in a whole new light. There's nothing like turning the corner on Main Street and having the castle in front of you, people cheering all down the side of Main Street, music blaring, and it's just magic. 

I also appreciate that everyone is so friendly, and we all have the same goal in mind--enjoying the race, the experience, and the time while getting some exercise in.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I love the planning and organizing for the Disney trip that comes along with Marathon Weekend.  I love the anticipation of registration day and all the messages on these boards as we all try to get ourselves, our friends and families signed up for races.  I love the feeling when I see the confirmation email for Dopey.  I love setting up a training plan and working towards the races.  I love following these threads as we get closer and closer to MW.  I love the atmosphere and excitement at the resort and at the expo.  I love the magic of race mornings, standing in my coral and moving closer and closer to the start line.  I love the entertainment, the crowds and the energy of all the runners around me.  I love struggling at some point and working thru it.  I love the finish line, getting a new medal and walking slowly to the buses.  I love the feeling once back at the resort congratulating everyone I can who is wearing a medal or race shirt.  I love going into the parks, sitting down to a celebratory dinner and the feeling of accomplishment.  The only thing I don’t love is the weekend always come to an end...


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Right now? I love and miss ALL of it. Even Cone Alley. Even WWOS. The Overpass of Regret, that horribly cambered cloverleaf, the water treatment plant, scorching hot temps, freezing winds, overpriced mile 25 beer, an over-crowded BW path, misspelled medals and shirts... ALL of it!!!



Okay, what do I really love about rD? The organization: I've never experienced a better-run race. The little Disney touches - cartoons and movies on big screens on the course, fireworks for every corral, Sarg, character stops, even the ones I don't bother stopping for. I have no interest in racing for time anymore, so rD races are, for me, less about 'racing and more about a really, really fun long run.


----------



## Goofed98

I miss everything.  I miss the excitement of packet pickup, I miss the pre-race jitters, sitting in my car before heading up my corral.  I love the course.  Not crazy about the courses last year...I want more time in Epcot for the half, and I was fine with ESPN, rather than Blizzard Beach.

I didn't realize it until I moved to Phoenix, but I miss all of the green.  Everywhere.  Rainy, icy, hot, cold...it's gorgeous country.


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD: Where else can you.....

Run through a castle


Edit to add...  Meet your favorite Disney characters...



Meet your daughter at Animal Kingdom at mile 17 for a ride on EE...


Finish a marathon with a beer..


Or DATW with new friends..


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> Even Cone Alley. Even WWOS. The Overpass of Regret, that horribly cambered cloverleaf, the water treatment plant, scorching hot temps, freezing winds, overpriced mile 25 beer, an over-crowded BW path, misspelled medals and shirts... ALL of it!!!



Okay now, let's not say things we can't take back ...


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: For me, it's the knowledge that I'll be accepted, encouraged, and cheered as I walk the courses. I have multiple orthopedic issues that force me to walk, but I'm proud to say that I've never DNF any race that I've entered. I've stopped doing other races for the simple reason that I hate the looks and sometimes the comments I get. Disney has always been my happy place and that extends to rD.


----------



## SheHulk

PrincessV said:


> The Overpass of Regret


Where else can you go on this here internet where you see these words and know "exactly" what they mean? I'm dying laughing


----------



## drummerwife

Just booked Pop online Jan 4-11 for MW! Now I need to figure out if I’m doing the half or the full and of course hopefully get registered.


----------



## garneska

I just booked Ft Wilderness for Marathon weekend.  Well i am staying for 2 weeks.  I am hopeful we will have Marathon weekend. I also have no idea what race or races i am doing.


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

SheHulk said:


> Where else can you go on this here internet where you see these words and know "exactly" what they mean? I'm dying laughing


Is that the one around mile 16 or 17?


----------



## jmasgat

drummerwife said:


> Just booked Pop online Jan 4-11 for MW! Now I need to figure out if I’m doing the half or the full and of course hopefully get registered.



Wow.  I have never seen Disney have rooms bookable online for the following year til much later in the current year.  You could always call, but this is a change.  Thanks for the heads up. Booking Pop now!


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD: What we love about RunDisney can easily be summed up in one word: community. From the runners to the volunteers and everyone in-between.


----------



## iamsarahpotts

lhermiston said:


> for this week's Sundays are for Disney, what do you love about runDisney and the Disney races?



I've only done virtual races so far. I do love that they motivate me to do something that's good for me! I really cannot wait till I can do an in-park race. I booked POP this morning for 1/7/22-1/12/22! I also got some physical therapy scheduled so I can get my knee into tip-top shape. Here's hoping to completing my first marathon next year!


----------



## BikeFan

garneska said:


> I also have no idea what race or races i am doing.



There's only one real answer . . .  *ALL OF THEM!     *


----------



## Baloo in MI

I booked Caribbean Beach this morning 1/5-1/15.  We are going to make it a run weekend and then family vacation.  Was hoping to book French Quarter but it is not available yet.  They did indicate that it might be opened later; I am hoping!  So nice to have a trip listed on My Disney Experience again!  Now we just need Marathon Weekend to happen and I need a Dopey spot!


----------



## camaker

I just booked Caribbean Beach, as well, from 1/4 - 1/11. I went through a TA who specializes in RunDisney in hopes that they’ll be able to add a Dopey bib if and when the race weekend is announced. Fingers crossed!


----------



## softball chick

I grabbed a room at ASM from 1/6 - 1/11. I have no idea if I'm going to be able to come down for race weekend or not based on where it falls related to Christmas break / the end of the semester (or if I'll even have the days off left to do it) but I figure I'd rather have a room and cancel it than have nothing and want it later on.


----------



## Baloo in MI

camaker said:


> I just booked Caribbean Beach, as well, from 1/4 - 1/11. I went through a TA who specializes in RunDisney in hopes that they’ll be able to add a Dopey bib if and when the race weekend is announced. Fingers crossed!



Have you stayed there before?  If so did it work well for bus access for the races? Any hints or tips? My daughters are very excited to try a new resort, but I have never stayed there or even explored it.


----------



## SheHulk

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Is that the one around mile 16 or 17?


I should let @PrincessV answer in case I'm thinking of a different one. Don't get me wrong, that portion of the marathon causes despair also, and would earn the title. But I'm thinking of late in the half marathons, I don't know the exact mile, around 10? It's a curly-cue where you can see all these people who are already ahead of you and you're often very tired. Either one fits really.


----------



## pluto377

Booked at ASM from Jan 4-11.  Never stayed here before.  Looking forward to it! Might switch to offsite or Pop, but plenty of time for those decisions!  Planning on registering for Dopey 

SAFD:

What I love most about RD is that everyone is so excited to be there!  I love looking at the costumes and feeling the excitement and joy.  I just don't get the same feeling of fun at other races.  I'm past the point in my running career where I'm trying to set PRs or place well.  So I appreciate that more lighthearted atmosphere.  Not that people there aren't serious about their running, but they know how to have fun too.

I also love the character stops and opportunity to ride runs during the races.  Where else can you do that?!

Many other things too, but others have already mentioned so I won't rehash it all.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Baloo in MI said:


> Have you started there before?  If so did it work well for bus access for the races? Any hints or tips? My daughters are very excited to try a new resort, but I have never stayed there or even explored it.


We have stayed there for several race weekends. It’s a great resort—one of our favorites.  Our best race bus experience ever was there, actually. We literally walked out our room door, a few feet to the waiting, almost empty bus.


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> Have you started there before?  If so did it work well for bus access for the races? Any hints or tips? My daughters are very excited to try a new resort, but I have never stayed there or even explored it.



I stayed there for Marathon Weekend 2020 and absolutely loved it!  I was in the Jamaica enclave and there was a bus stop very close by. Normally I don’t like the massive resorts like CBR and CSR, but the Skyliner makes all the difference. I could walk out of my room and be at the gate of DHS in 5-10 min. The drop off at the Epcot International Gateway was super, too. My best suggestion is to look at the resort map and request a building convenient to a bus stop, Skyliner and food court (you may have to pick 2 of the 3 to optimize).  Check out Buildings 44-46, for example.


----------



## flav

Baloo in MI said:


> Have you stayed there before?  If so did it work well for bus access for the races? Any hints or tips? My daughters are very excited to try a new resort, but I have never stayed there or even explored it.


I kind of had the same question so thanks for asking it.
I appreciate the enthusiastic answers we got too!

I was chatting with DH on our lunch walk today and we were trying to see the incremental value of one resort vs the others.
For example, if Pop is 50$ per night more than ASMo, is the Skyliner worth the difference? (for us, a yes).
If BC is 50$ Per night more than Pop, is the luxury, the pool and walking to Epcot worth it ? (for us, a yes but we know that most times of the year the price difference will be much much more).
We have never been to Caribbean Beach. We know the resort is huge. What are the advantages of CB over Pop for race weekend that would justify an hypothetical 50$ per night difference?

ETA: I really mean, in the context of a runDisney weekend. Level of energy, number of runners, ease of transportation, etc.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD: *There's has been much I've said before as to why I love runDisney and Disney races.  My DW and I walk the 5K due to my DW's knee issues.  Everyone is so supportive and just happy to see us there doing there.  I wish all races were like that.  I have done a marathon yet, but we're planning on doing MW 2022, and I am training for Dopey (first marathon!).  We got to the stage where we don't do gifts for b-days, anniversary, holidays.  We'd rather do experiences, and our annual one is W&D (due to where it falls in my work schedule).  After the 2019 W&D and our awesome time there, we decided it was time to get some ink to show how much runDisney has inspired us to get healthy.  The pics are right after the tattoo artist was done, so they may look a little rough, but they've healed up great.  DW has the heartbeat, and I have the W&D logo with mileage for all three races for the weekend.  When (not if - have to be confident - there'll be another tattoo coming for that haha).   One of my favorite parts of the race is the "3.....2......1.....GOOOOOOOOOOOOO (cue the fireworks)".  It pumps me up each time!


----------



## michigandergirl

flav said:


> We have never been to Caribbean Beach. We know the resort is huge. What are the advantages of CB over Pop for race weekend that would justify an hypothetical 50$ per night difference?


 The only differences I can think of are the rooms at CB will be slightly bigger and the pool has a waterslide.


----------



## jmasgat

@flav CBR has a hot tub--if that's of any import to you for post-race R&R. Beyond that, can't think of anything that would make a moderate more desirable from a runner standpoint. (but I tend to be in my own little world anyway).  Having stayed at Pop for several race weekends, I find it does the trick. (this from a person who said "Never will I ever" when it first opened)


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> @flav CBR has a hot tub--if that's of any import to you for post-race R&R. Beyond that, can't think of anything that would make a moderate more desirable from a runner standpoint. (but I tend to be in my own little world anyway).  Having stayed at Pop for several race weekends, I find it does the trick. (this from a person who said "Never will I ever" when it first opened)


Pop has become my fave for race weekends! This is after staying at at least 5 different resort hotels for various race weekends, including the Contemporary on the monorail. Pop has so many buses lined up first thing in the morning. It calms my nerves not having to wait for a bus to show up. I love all the food court options when I'm freaking out a little about fueling. I remember searching for a coffee at Beach Club at 3am with no luck in the past, but at Pop I seem to remember the food court was open super-early for MW 2020? With the addition of the skyliner it's even better. We don't usually stay there for regular vacations but it's become a go-to for race weekends for us.

And I know @flav knows all about it because I bumped into her on the elevator in the morning at Pop this past year!


----------



## MamaBTX

We're booked at Boulder Ridge 1/4 - 1/11. Don't know if we will keep the room reservation or switch to DVC points...but looking forward to potentially staying some place new!
We've typically stayed at Saratoga Springs (DVC Home Resort) for races.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: I love that runDisney itself offers more generous finish times than some other races choose to offer. The Disney experience can also pull people in. I think this provides a greater opportunity for more people to discover the benefits of regular exercise. And distance running can teach you valuable lessons about how to cope with long term trials in life. I think many of us know the feeling of not wanting to get out the door for that 10 mile run or the intense desire to quit 1.5 miles into that 10 mile run only to discover that after a while you feel pretty good and are coping with that long run just fine. I cannot count the number of inspirational experiences I have read here about people who improved their health because they took up running. 

Along those lines, I think that feeling is reflected in the communities that love both Disney and running. The fastest and best among us are more than happy and eager to help offer encouragement to the slowest and newest among us. As someone who elected to run his first marathon as part of Dopey, I found so many people willing to offer me specific guidance on how to handle the uniqueness of both the marathon and Dopey. 

I also love the unique experiences runDisney offers. Running down Main Street USA with the cheering crowds is amazing. Running through Angels Stadium in Anaheim during some of the (hopefully returning some day) Disneyland Half Marathons was a dream come true from a certain point of view. My childhood dreams of being a Major League Baseball player did not happen, but I got to experience a taste of running in a stadium being cheered on by spectators. 

I cannot say enough about this little portion of the runDisney community. I have learned things about myself through running. And this community gave me encouragement and experienced help while people in my day to life either had no experience or chose to belittle my running decisions. 

My running journey began from a point of believing that I could never run a half marathon. Even after doing that, I concluded that other running ideas were impossible. Even as recently as 13 months before running my first marathon, I laughed at the notion of me ever running a marathon when non runner friends asked. As my marathon spirit animal Rhino the Hamster from Bolt likes to say "The impossible can be possible. IF. YOU'RE AWESOME!!!" And so many people here are amazing at helping others discover that they too are awesome. And it doesn't matter what your impossible is.  I will never forget the lady thrilled to talk with me about running while in line for a photo in the parks after the 2017 Avengers Half Marathon. She had run her first 5K ever 2 days earlier. She was rightly excited about what she had done and thrilled to share her great accomplishment with people who understood.


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm honestly contemplating staying off property for MW, for the first time ever. We fly and without Magical Express we will need to rent a car. 

Who can comment on driving your own vehicle to the race start? I kinda think it sounds great to get there when I want, stay warm (or cool) in my car until the last minute, and not stand in the long lines when the race is over. But, that traffic before the marathon last year has scarred me for life. We were on time but I saw so many rushing to the start line at the last minute!


----------



## jmasgat

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm honestly contemplating staying off property for MW, for the first time ever. We fly and without Magical Express we will need to rent a car.
> 
> Who can comment on driving your own vehicle to the race start? I kinda think it sounds great to get there when I want, stay warm (or cool) in my car until the last minute, and not stand in the long lines when the race is over. But, that traffic before the marathon last year has scarred me for life. We were on time but I saw so many rushing to the start line at the last minute!



I've driven from offsite (and onsite) and not had any problems.  As long as you familiarize yourself with the road closures, you can get there not stupidly early and still have plenty of time to get in without rushing.


----------



## Jml813

For those of you doing the Dopey, don't forget about the fun 1.4 beer run to get you to the elusive 50 Miles!!!

We did it twice and probably won't do it again. It was brutal to wake up that early and it was freezing! Not only that, you feel like you're cutting the Disney part of the vacation short to not walk too much and to get to bed early.

The first time we drove in, and if you're familiar with the routes it's not bad. 

We stayed at the Polynesian the next year just because we wanted the convenience of being right on the monorail line to save a little bit of time in the morning and a few steps after. 

Although I will say, the entire event was amazing and the staff was awesome!  We enjoyed all of the various activities and you can't beat the scenery!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Jml813 said:


> We stayed at the Polynesian the next year just because we wanted the convenience of being right on the monorail line to save a little bit of time in the morning and a few steps after


Can you take the monorail to the start of the race?  Or are you talking about saving steps when you hit the parks?


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  like everyone else, I miss everything about rD right now! It is a unique and special running community that rolls out of bed at 3 am to run through WDW, and that comradery with fellow runners is really great - from the airport to the early morning bus ride to seeing each other in the parks after races wearing our medals and shirts, and offering up congrats. 
I also love the surprise element of the character stops - when you see a really unusual or rare character out that you would never find in the parks, or one of the "big 5" out in some special outfit.  And then checking photo pass the rest of the day to see your race photos trickle in.


----------



## Livelovedance

flav said:


> What are the advantages of CB over Pop for race weekend that would justify an hypothetical 50$ per night difference?
> 
> ETA: I really mean, in the context of a runDisney weekend. Level of energy, number of runners, ease of transportation, etc.


I’ve never been to CB either, but I stayed at Pop my first runDisney race, and then DVC at WL my next two races. I *love* the WL, but I was booked to return to Pop for Princess this week. I know you’re not comparing these two resorts, but here’s what I liked about Pop in the context of a runDisney weekend:

- Pop is located soooo close to ESPN, which made for a very quick trip to the Expo. We took the free runDisney transportation there, so there was still a long line in the runDisney merch building when we got there, but it was much worse when we stayed at WL (especially because we had to stop at the Contemporary first). If you’re interested in being at the expo on day one, that extra time advantage makes a difference.

- It didn’t feel as crazy to wake up so early each morning when there were soooo many runners up and walking to the buses with you! There were so many runners in costume, chatting with fellow runners, sharing laughs and runDisney stories. The level of energy and excitement each morning began each morning as I walked to the bus stop.

- The number of buses lined up at Pop on race mornings is fantastic. The first morning I was able to get on the first bus. The second morning that bus was full, but there were no worries because I got right on the next one. Even if I didn’t, there were still more buses lined up and ready to go.

There are definitely perks to staying at moderate and deluxe resorts, but I wouldn’t hesitate to stay at Pop for a race weekend.


----------



## jmasgat

1GoldenSun said:


> Can you take the monorail to the start of the race?  Or are you talking about saving steps when you hit the parks?



The monorail is available for the half and full, but not the 5k or 10k


----------



## PrincessV

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Is that the one around mile 16 or 17?


Mile 22ish of the "old" (pre-2020) Marathon course - when we ran over the old DHS parking lot entrance sign. Several years in a row, a friend and I happened to run into one another, despite having started and run the race separately up to that point, and each time we were both 100% OVER it and declared we'd "never" do Dopey again, only to sign up again the next time lol! We started calling it the Overpass of Regret. rD changed the course in 2020 and we missed the Overpass of Regret, but found one another randomly in the parking lot after finishing and now refer to it as the Parking Lot of Regret.


----------



## SheHulk

PrincessV said:


> Mile 22ish of the "old" (pre-2020) Marathon course - when we ran over the old DHS parking lot entrance sign. Several years in a row, a friend and I happened to run into one another, despite having started and run the race separately up to that point, and each time we were both 100% OVER it and declared we'd "never" do Dopey again, only to sign up again the next time lol! We started calling it the Overpass of Regret. rD changed the course in 2020 and we missed the Overpass of Regret, but found one another randomly in the parking lot after finishing and now refer to it as the Parking Lot of Regret.


oh THAT overpass of regret!


----------



## flav

PrincessV said:


> Mile 22ish of the "old" (pre-2020) Marathon course - when we ran over the old DHS parking lot entrance sign. Several years in a row, a friend and I happened to run into one another, despite having started and run the race separately up to that point, and each time we were both 100% OVER it and declared we'd "never" do Dopey again, only to sign up again the next time lol! We started calling it the Overpass of Regret. rD changed the course in 2020 and we missed the Overpass of Regret, but found one another randomly in the parking lot after finishing and now refer to it as the Parking Lot of Regret.


That one?


----------



## Jml813

Depends on which race! The 5K and 10K that started at Epcot got us fairly close. 

They have changed courses but we were close to the marathon finish too.


----------



## Goofed98

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm honestly contemplating staying off property for MW, for the first time ever. We fly and without Magical Express we will need to rent a car.
> 
> Who can comment on driving your own vehicle to the race start? I kinda think it sounds great to get there when I want, stay warm (or cool) in my car until the last minute, and not stand in the long lines when the race is over. But, that traffic before the marathon last year has scarred me for life. We were on time but I saw so many rushing to the start line at the last minute!



I always stay on-site (BWV), and I drive myself to the half and full almost every time.

With the exception of the one year where buses all ran late (2019?), I've never had any trouble.  I like the fact that I can leave my room a bit early, get to Epcot and park, and then have some time to relax, get my thoughts together, finish my coffee, make sure I have everything, charge my phone, etc., for a bit before I need to head to the corrals.

And it's awesome post-race.  No waiting on buses.  No climbing steps in, or worse, OUT of buses.


----------



## PrincessV

flav said:


> That one?
> View attachment 557404


 A bit before that - coming off Osceola onto the ramp to World Dr:


----------



## MNDisBoy

lahobbs4 said:


> I'm honestly contemplating staying off property for MW, for the first time ever. We fly and without Magical Express we will need to rent a car.
> 
> Who can comment on driving your own vehicle to the race start? I kinda think it sounds great to get there when I want, stay warm (or cool) in my car until the last minute, and not stand in the long lines when the race is over. But, that traffic before the marathon last year has scarred me for life. We were on time but I saw so many rushing to the start line at the last minute!



We've been staying off-site for MW for the past 4-5 years with a rental car, and honestly, if you do it once, you may never go back. We typically arrive at Epcot around 4 AM (2 AM wake-up which isn't any different then if we were at a WDW resort), and most times we've parked fairly close to the race area and we either arrive as the first resort bus load is heading over or just after. One MAJOR benefit to having your own car is that on cold or rainy mornings, you don't have to stand out in the elements for 60+ minutes just waiting to walk over to the start corrals.


----------



## Rogue224

We booked Pop today for 1/4-1/12 thru the TA we use for Disney races!  We also booked 11/3-11/9 for W&D (just in case).   Now the suspenseful waiting (and training)!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
I run for experiences, not time or records, and there's no better experience than runDisney. The parks. The characters. The entertainment. The energy. That turn into Magic Kingdom and when you first see the castle. Riding a friggin roller coaster in the middle of a marathon. "Magical" really is the only word to describe it. And then being able to walk around the parks with my medal on and the conversations and interactions that come from that really put the experience over the top.

Question that I don't remember if we've discussed - do we think there will still be 50th anniversary stuff going on during marathon weekend? I'm trying to remember how long they 60th anniversary stuff at DL lasted but I'm blanking. The anniversary is October 1st ... it wouldn't be unreasonable to expect the anniversary stuff to stick around for 3+ months, would it?


----------



## GBRforWDW

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> I run for experiences, not time or records, and there's no better experience than runDisney. The parks. The characters. The entertainment. The energy. That turn into Magic Kingdom and when you first see the castle. Riding a friggin roller coaster in the middle of a marathon. "Magical" really is the only word to describe it. And then being able to walk around the parks with my medal on and the conversations and interactions that come from that really put the experience over the top.
> 
> Question that I don't remember if we've discussed - do we think there will still be 50th anniversary stuff going on during marathon weekend? I'm trying to remember how long they 60th anniversary stuff at DL lasted but I'm blanking. The anniversary is October 1st ... it wouldn't be unreasonable to expect the anniversary stuff to stick around for 3+ months, would it?


I think 50th anniversary celebration will last more than a year.  Also, I'm seeing rumors there's going to be a big reveal on good morning america tomorrow morning regarding the 50th plans.  Have only seen that on one site so far, so don't know yet how much is accurate.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BigEeyore said:


> I also love the surprise element of the character stops - when you see a really unusual or rare character out that you would never find in the parks, or one of the "big 5" out in some special outfit.


For both the 2019 and 2020 Dopey challenges, I was on the character text notifications thread here on the DIS. That helped me plan what character stop I should prioritize. It helped me get a photo with the "7 chipmunks and Clarice" during the 2019 Half.


PrincessV said:


> rD changed the course in 2020 and we missed the Overpass of Regret, but found one another randomly in the parking lot after finishing and now refer to it as the Parking Lot of Regret.


I remember being deliriously excited during the 2019 Marathon when I could see the spires of then under construction Galaxy's Edge on an overpass. I think it really distracted my brain from telling me to go home and rethink my life at that point.


SarahDisney said:


> Question that I don't remember if we've discussed - do we think there will still be 50th anniversary stuff going on during marathon weekend? I'm trying to remember how long they 60th anniversary stuff at DL lasted but I'm blanking. The anniversary is October 1st ... it wouldn't be unreasonable to expect the anniversary stuff to stick around for 3+ months, would it?


If they follow the same course they did for Disneyland, it's very reasonable to expect 50th anniversary stuff going on during marathon weekend 2022. 

Disneyland 60th anniversary actual date July 17, 2015. Disneyland 60th anniversary full offerings began in May 2015 and ran through at least August 2016.
Disneyland Half Marathon 2015: Sunday immediately before Labor Day 2015. Though I did not run that race, if memory serves they had a special hard ticket event for runners only that included special seating for the then brand new Paint the Night Parade.

And if they follow the Disneyland anniversary pattern, it's not outside the realm of possibility that marathon weekend 2023 might also have 50th anniversary stuff. The Disneyland 50th anniversary celebration ran from May 2005 through early September 2006. The Disneyland 60th anniversary ran from May 2015 through late summer 2016.

I should note that I could be wildly wrong here because Disney World usually does not put on the major celebration that Disneyland does for anniversaries so they may only go for one year instead of 18 months or so.


----------



## GBRforWDW

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD:
> I run for experiences, not time or records, and there's no better experience than runDisney. The parks. The characters. The entertainment. The energy. That turn into Magic Kingdom and when you first see the castle. Riding a friggin roller coaster in the middle of a marathon. "Magical" really is the only word to describe it. And then being able to walk around the parks with my medal on and the conversations and interactions that come from that really put the experience over the top.
> 
> Question that I don't remember if we've discussed - do we think there will still be 50th anniversary stuff going on during marathon weekend? I'm trying to remember how long they 60th anniversary stuff at DL lasted but I'm blanking. The anniversary is October 1st ... it wouldn't be unreasonable to expect the anniversary stuff to stick around for 3+ months, would it?





GBRforWDW said:


> I think 50th anniversary celebration will last more than a year.  Also, I'm seeing rumors there's going to be a big reveal on good morning america tomorrow morning regarding the 50th plans.  Have only seen that on one site so far, so don't know yet how much is accurate.


Ok, found the official message:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362567578942464003
More info tomorrow on GMA!


----------



## MissLiss279

GBRforWDW said:


> Ok, found the official message:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362567578942464003
> More info tomorrow on GMA!


The Disney Parks Blog says it will be an 18 month celebration, so it should encompass two marathon weekends. (I’m hoping that MW returns in 2022.)
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-begins-oct-1-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## shellott-hill

In anticipation for MW 2022, I finally made my Hotel reservations and have my name on a list for a bib.  Let's hope we do not have to go through the misery of de-booking everything this fall.

I don't want to get my hopes up, but I am super excited to have started planning a trip again!


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

I just made a reservation at Copper Creek for Marathon Weekend! Whee!  I've been not running for these past two months.  Time to get back in the saddle!  

I'm not sure how to ensure that I get in my registrations for the half-marathon. Based on what I've seen so far, registration is an early morning, button-mashing type thing, right?  Is there an easier way?


----------



## jmasgat

OttawaDisGirl said:


> I just made a reservation at Copper Creek for Marathon Weekend! Whee!  I've been not running for these past two months.  Time to get back in the saddle!
> 
> I'm not sure how to ensure that I get in my registrations for the half-marathon. Based on what I've seen so far, registration is an early morning, button-mashing type thing, right?  Is there an easier way?



Your options are: 1) Mash those buttons  2) Get a bib through a TA (which requires hotel and usually tickets) 3) Run with a charity (which requires a generally hefty fundraising commitment)

If you have DVC or an AP then there is usually a limited availability pre-sale--but that often goes faster than regular registration.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

jmasgat said:


> Your options are: 1) Mash those buttons  2) Get a bib through a TA (which requires hotel and usually tickets) 3) Run with a charity (which requires a generally hefty fundraising commitment)
> 
> If you have DVC or an AP then there is usually a limited availability pre-sale--but that often goes faster than regular registration.




Button-mashing ahoy!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Livelovedance

OttawaDisGirl said:


> I'm not sure how to ensure that I get in my registrations for the half-marathon. Based on what I've seen so far, registration is an early morning, button-mashing type thing, right?  Is there an easier way?


I’ll also add button-mashing with multiple devices, if possible! Having an idea of the questions ahead of time is important; you want to move quickly because nothing is guaranteed until you reach the final confirmation page. Don’t waste time thinking about prepurchasing items during registration - you can do that when you’re finished! If you’re paying with a Disney gift card, make sure the value of the card is enough to pay the entire registration fee plus the 6.6% (I think it’s 6.6, don’t quote me lol).

I’m looking to Marathon Weekend for my next runDisney race, so I’m hoping it will be live and we’ll all get the registrations we’re hoping for!


----------



## FFigawi

I’m looking forward to finding a Minnie running outfit for marathon weekend. Tough to pass up a sparkly getup.

https://bit.ly/3ulsGGW


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

18 months works for me, then I get to enjoy the 50th celebration at the 10th anniversary Dopey!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, rundisney all-stars!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite counter service restaurant?

I have one that is a must-do every trip and two others that have become quick favorites, but I've only tried once.

1. Columbia Harbour House has been my favorite counter service since our first family trip about eight years ago. The menu really isn't anything to write home about, but I have a weakness for fried shrimp. But I love the setting, the quiet of the upstairs eating area and the location. MK dining is a little weak, IMO, so this is always a reliable option.

2. Flame Tree BBQ. It's popular for a reason. Great food, great portion sizes - you could probably share the platter with another adult and get full. My youngest daughter loved having the birds around while we ate. I've only managed to eat their once, but I'll be back.

3. Satuli Cantine. Another one I've only done once, but what a great, unique menu. Really tasty noodle bowl and I need to go back to try the cheeseburger bao pods.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Here are my favorites at each park, although @lhermiston has spoiled a couple, already:

Magic Kingdom:  Columbia Harbour House. My favorite counter service at WDW, bar none. I love the lobster roll and clam chowder. Add in cool, mostly quiet upstairs seating and it really can’t be beat on a hot, busy day in the Kingdom. I’ve been eating here since the clam chowder came in a sourdough bread bowl. How I wish they’d bring that back!

Epcot:  Tangierine Cafe. The lamb shawarma platter is great, with a nice baklava to add if the dessert mood strikes you. The atmosphere is typically calm and quiet with it not usually being crowded. A not so hidden gem.

Animal Kingdom. Flame Tree Barbecue. Ribs, onion rings, isolated lakeside seating, what more could you ask for?  Watch out for the white ibises, though. I got up to get napkins on a solo trip and lost most of my lunch to ibises swooping in while my back was turned!

Hollywood Studios:  Not a big fan of much that’s here, to be honest. With Galaxy’s Edge opening, Docking Bay 7 has stepped in to fill the void of good counter service, though. Nice atmosphere with good food that’s a step up from the other counter service offerings in the park.


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD:
Animal Kingdom: Definitely Satu’li
EPCOT: Tangerine Café (Love the couscous!)
Magic Kingdom: Gaston’s Tavern (It’s not vacation without a warm cinnamon roll)


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
We tend to do most of our counter service type dining in the World Showcase with our favorites being:
1.  UK - Yorkshire County Fish Shop:  Fish & Chips, great tasty snack or meal!
2.  Morocco - Tangierine Cafe: Shawarma Chicken and Lamb Platter
3.  America - Regal Eagle:  Almost anything!  Pleasantly surprised during our last trip in January.  Good selection, portion size and pricing!

4. Honorable mention to the variety of beer and other drink selections at the above mentioned locations.

Before I let you go,
I wanted everyone to know
before this message was sent,
that I gave up poetry for lent. 


I'll stop...... I promise!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Hollywood Studios: Not a big fan of much that’s here, to be honest. With Galaxy’s Edge opening, Docking Bay 7 has stepped in to fill the void of good counter service, though. Nice atmosphere with good food that’s a step up from the other counter service offerings in the park.



I tried the totchos at Woody’s Lunch Box last trip and was pretty pleased. 



Amanda&Mike said:


> Magic Kingdom: Gaston’s Tavern (It’s not vacation without a warm cinnamon roll)



My 6 y/o brings up the “ginormous” cinnamon rolls at Gastons every time we talk about WDW, without fail.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: WDW has done a really good job upgrading their counter service options in the last few years, whether opening new locations or upgrading the offerings at their long-standing locations.

My favorites:
Satu’li Canteen

The beef with hearty salad is my go to any time I’m in AK. I’m sure everything else is good as well. Got dessert on this occasion in late January as it had been over a year since I’d been to WDW and had a bit of a treat yo’ self weekend.

Gideon’s Bakehouse

Figured I’d bring Disney Springs into things. Gideon’s is every bit worth the hype IMO. That piece of cake was three nights worth of dessert and that still felt indulgent. The coffee cake and cookies and cream were the standouts on the cookie side of things. ETA: I should’ve found something a little more glam to display the cookies, but that’s an oversize paper plate. The cookies didn’t necessarily live up to the legendary size I pictured in my head, but they were substantial.

Other favorites (without pictures):

Les Halles
Tangierine Cafe
Docking Bay 7-Got to try the Felucian Garden spread on the trip and it was excellent
Anandapur Ice Cream Truck-really anywhere with twist soft serve in a waffle cone
Gaston’s Tavern and Sleepy Hollow-Cinnamon roll and hand-dipped corn dogs. I often sugar crash in MK when sleepy hollow doesn’t have the corn dogs on the menu. Easy to find sugar in that park and more difficult to find savory options.
Polite Pig


----------



## Goofed98

Haven't found a place to write home about in HS (granted, we stay at BWV, so we don't go out of the way to eat there), but for the other parks...
MK- Columbia Harbour House- Trio Platter- fried chicken, fish, and shrimp
EPCOT- brats in Germany, with beer and cake.  The Friars Nook over in MK had some good brats, as well, but it looks like they may have changed those to plant based.  nothing wrong with that, but can't vouch for them until I try it.
AK- Flame Tree for the BBQ sandwich and onion rings.  need to try the Satu'li Cafe, because that salad BarcaRunner posted looks incredible.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
For us we often go back to the same ones because both my daughters have Celiac.  So absolutely no gluten or even shared equipment.  So we have found a places that are best for us and go there again and again. Here are my family’s go to favorites at each park.

Epcot: La Cantina in Mexico - absolutely love the tacos and spicy hot sauce!

Magic Kingdom: Pecos Bills Cafe - I am a sucker for the condiment bar.  Always a good meal.  And we like that area of MK a lot.

Animal Kingdom: Flame Tree BBQ - for all the reasons already shared; including the birds!  Honestly though good food, great value and the seating area is so peaceful.

Hollywood Studios: ABC Commissary - this is simply nostalgia for us.  We eat lunch there every trip.  I have memories of my youngest (who is 13 now) eating from her stroller in there.  The girls almost always get the gluten free chicken nuggets.  And for me it is always the biggest burger on the menu.

Honorable Mention: POP Century Resort’s dining area.  The year my girls were diagnosed with Celiac was really rough.  It was a constant “no you can’t have that”, “no we can’t go there anymore “.  Our annual Disney trip that year was the opposite.   And the best place was at POP.  The girls were able to have chicken nuggets, fries, pizza, etc. which for 4 & 8 year olds there is nothing better.  But more importantly  the service and attention to our dietary needs was so awesome!  As opposed to being made to feel different and a hassle the staff went out of their way to make the girls feel special.  We will always hold a special place for POP for that reason!


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD:

Satu'li Canteen - DAK - This is a must do every trip.  The bowls are light but filling, and the flavors are all unique, and very delicious.  There's no bad combination at all.

Sassagoula Floatworks - POFQ - I love their beignets!  I could eat them until I get sick.

ABC Commissary - DHS - Before the pandemic, their food was rather so-so.  The menu retooling when they reopened was a real eye opener!  It went from a "there's better in DHS" to pretty much the must-stop in there.


----------



## lhermiston

nekonekoneko said:


> Sassagoula Floatworks - POFQ - I love their beignets! I could eat them until I get sick.



My daughters and I were just talking about the beignets this morning! We stayed at POR during MW2019 and after the half I stopped at Sassagoula to try the beignets, which we'd never had before. I didn't know how many we needed, so I used like four snack credits and each snack credit had three beignets. So, I walked in the door to my just-waking up family with a bag of a dozen toasty beignets. A very tasty memory.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Satu'li Canteen
Columbia Harbour House or Casey's Corner
Tangierine Cafe
Woody’s Lunch Box for the Vegan Totcho's


----------



## Neon Cactus

- Flame Tree BBQ, for the same reasons Lee mentioned earlier (Regal Eagle and Polite Pig are also great BBQ).
- Les Halles - I'm sure I've been to EPCOT at some point and missed going here, but I can't remember it.  
- Sassagoula Floatworks - Cajun food and beignets.  
- Woody's gets honorable mention just for the breakfast bowl.  
- And I'm pretty sure the to go window at the new crepe restaurant in EPCOT will make my list.


----------



## shairpdrh

SAFD by park:

MK: Pecos Bill's
AK: Satu'li
HS: Woody's Lunchbox
EP: Tangierine Cafe
Resort: Capt Cook's


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Hello everyone

Im after a little bit of advice please on MW 2022.

1) Im thinking of booking POP as it seems to be the cheaper end of the hotels but seems to have good links and plenty of food court options. Does anyone know if the skyliner will operate to take runners to epcot in readiness for the event? and would Disney still supply the free shuttle bus alongside the skyliner option (Or is it just one or the other?)

2) whats people thoughts on character stops? Do you think Disney will allow those again by January 2022? I must admit i spent a LONG time planning for MW 2021 and having never done a disney race before i was keen to get as many of these as i could. Im just concerned that although the races might be bought back, will all the "extras" that make this event so unique return alongside (I appreciate no one knows for sure, but thoughts and opinions are welcome!)

3) Does anyone know the approximate date of when registration will open (Based on previous years)? id like to know when to start looking out for more information

4) Anyone got any nice suggestions of where they go to have their photograph taken once they have all their medals. Im thinking the kind of obvious places (In front of the tree of life @ AK, Castle at MK, Golf Ball @ Epcot etc..) but id like a few perhaps lesser known but equally iconic kind of areas (perhaps ToT @ HS?)

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed we will be there in January!


----------



## Grabnar

SAFD:
MK: Gastons or Cheshire
AK: Satuli 110%
Epcot: Tbh, I haven't been when it hasn't been a festival, but the Deconstructed booth at Fest. of the Arts is stellar. Other than that, the new crepe place is sounding promising!
HS: Woody's Lunchbox

Today was my Princess Challenge 1/2 marathon and the check-in point for me being on track for a Dopey in 2022. Here's hoping!


----------



## Barca33Runner

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Im after a little bit of advice please on MW 2022.
> 
> 1) Im thinking of booking POP as it seems to be the cheaper end of the hotels but seems to have good links and plenty of food court options. Does anyone know if the skyliner will operate to take runners to epcot in readiness for the event? and would Disney still supply the free shuttle bus alongside the skyliner option (Or is it just one or the other?)
> 
> 2) whats people thoughts on character stops? Do you think Disney will allow those again by January 2022? I must admit i spent a LONG time planning for MW 2021 and having never done a disney race before i was keen to get as many of these as i could. Im just concerned that although the races might be bought back, will all the "extras" that make this event so unique return alongside (I appreciate no one knows for sure, but thoughts and opinions are welcome!)
> 
> 3) Does anyone know the approximate date of when registration will open (Based on previous years)? id like to know when to start looking out for more information
> 
> 4) Anyone got any nice suggestions of where they go to have their photograph taken once they have all their medals. Im thinking the kind of obvious places (In front of the tree of life @ AK, Castle at MK, Golf Ball @ Epcot etc..) but id like a few perhaps lesser known but equally iconic kind of areas (perhaps ToT @ HS?)
> 
> Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed we will be there in January!



1. Skyliner is not an option for transport to the starting line. It drops off at the International Gateway at Epcot and is nowhere near the traditional starting line. It would be impractical even if it was available. There are all kinds of buses at the front of the resort. Pop is a huge volume resort for race weekends and they have it covered really well. ETA: The Skyliner is amazing for everything outside of transportation to the race (Going to HS/Epcot, hopping to CBR/Riviera/Boardwalk for a meal, just going for a ride, etc.) and Pop is great choice for a race weekend.

2. My personal belief is that it may be a while before character meets in the pre-pandemic form make their way back even when things are "back to normal." I would think that there will be characters on course, but they may be distanced like Pooh and Joy at Epcot or the Character Cavalcades. ETA: This is as much based on my belief that Disney will drag their feet on bringing back many things as it is that Disney will still deem it unsafe.

3. Registration has usually occurred in mid-April, but I would expect delays since we are still far from certainty on whether and in what form MW2022 is possible. We are all pretty much at the mercy of an announcement from rD and the turnaround from an announcement to registration could be very short.

4. Everywhere is a good place to get pictures taken with your medals


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, rundisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite counter service restaurant?



SAFD: add me to the list of Columbia Harbor House fans. Good menu, good seating upstairs, and a great place to meet up with @PaDisneyCouple during marathon weekend.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:

MK - when I was there a few weeks ago, Tomorrowland Terrace was actually open and I had a really nice salad.  We were able to sit right by the water with a perfect view of the castle.  Usually we would go for CHH but it has been closed since Covid. 
HS - Docking Bay 7 in GE
Epcot - hmmm, usually there is some kind of festival and we typically eat our lunch sampling around the world, then get a nice TS ADR for dinner. But I guess if I had to pick, Tangerine Cafe. 
AK - another vote for Satuli 
DS - Polite Pig or Blaze


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Favorite Counter Service: Captain Cook's


----------



## jmasgat

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> 4) Anyone got any nice suggestions of where they go to have their photograph taken once they have all their medals. Im thinking the kind of obvious places (In front of the tree of life @ AK, Castle at MK, Golf Ball @ Epcot etc..) but id like a few perhaps lesser known but equally iconic kind of areas (perhaps ToT @ HS?)



My MO for medal pictures is based around race characters, not WDW location.  So for Marathon I always find Mickey, Goofy Challenge, I find Goofy, etc.  Characters always make a fuss about runners with "their"medal.  Maybe add that to your list.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD:
MK: Add me to the Columbia Harbor House fans - I think this is the only location we've done on every trip. Love the upstairs dining area by the windows watching the crowds. The food selection is good as well! Peco's Bill is a sentimental second place. 
HS: Sunset Blvd. Like the outdoor atmosphere and while the food is just ok, at least there's something for everyone at the various counters. 
AK: Flame Tree BBQ but after all the mentions for Satuli, I'll have to try that next time. 
Epcot: This is tough - but I'll pick Cantina de San Angel


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Favorite parks spots for counter serve...

MK: Columbia Harbor House - Lighthouse Sandwich, please!
EP: For an actual meal? None. Not a single option with anything I like. But for dessert, it's L'Artisan des Glaces.
DHS: Docking Bay 7 - Felucian Kefta and Hummus
AK: Yak & Yeti Local Foods - used to be a chicken wrap, but that vanished, so chicken salad it is.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

MK: +1 for Columbia Harbor House.  Hoping they reopen soon, although I thought I heard they moved some of the menu items someplace else for now.
AK:  Also a big fan of Satuli.  Love the bowls there.
HS: I guess Docking Bay 7, although my experience there was limited.  Can't say there are any others there that jump out at me as a go to.
Epcot:  A quick service wasteland for me.  Lots of great sit down places, but I end up going with a Mickey Pretzel with "cheese" sauce if I don't have time for a sit down (or can't get a reservation).


----------



## lhermiston

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Im after a little bit of advice please on MW 2022.
> 
> 1) Im thinking of booking POP as it seems to be the cheaper end of the hotels but seems to have good links and plenty of food court options. Does anyone know if the skyliner will operate to take runners to epcot in readiness for the event? and would Disney still supply the free shuttle bus alongside the skyliner option (Or is it just one or the other?)
> 
> 2) whats people thoughts on character stops? Do you think Disney will allow those again by January 2022? I must admit i spent a LONG time planning for MW 2021 and having never done a disney race before i was keen to get as many of these as i could. Im just concerned that although the races might be bought back, will all the "extras" that make this event so unique return alongside (I appreciate no one knows for sure, but thoughts and opinions are welcome!)
> 
> 3) Does anyone know the approximate date of when registration will open (Based on previous years)? id like to know when to start looking out for more information
> 
> 4) Anyone got any nice suggestions of where they go to have their photograph taken once they have all their medals. Im thinking the kind of obvious places (In front of the tree of life @ AK, Castle at MK, Golf Ball @ Epcot etc..) but id like a few perhaps lesser known but equally iconic kind of areas (perhaps ToT @ HS?)
> 
> Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed we will be there in January!



1. This doesn't completely answer your question, but I have stayed at Pop! for Marathon Weekend in the past and really enjoyed it. I would do it again in a heartbeat. In fact, I doubt I'll stay at anything above a value for solo trips. Just doesn't make sense for me. 

2. This is speculating, but I think character stops will be much more socially distanced during MW22. I think we'll see characters on the course, but they'll will be further off the road and maybe have some kind of aesthetically pleasing barrier. I don't see the typical character stops returning for MW, unless they're able to test drive it first with some smaller, earlier races. But maybe they could do more photo opp sort of stops? No characters, but old ride vehicles, parade floats, cutouts, etc.? I think Disney will do their best since that's a big draw for a lot of people.

3. Past years are probably completely out the window for at least this year. I wouldn't be surprised if it was summer-ish. 

4. I've done medal pics on Main Street USA and in front of SSE. World Showcase overlooking the lagoon is nice. You could also do some ride photos - like Splash or ToT. There are characters available after the races, too. So, you can take medal pictures with the corresponding characters.


----------



## camaker

With all the love CHH is getting on this SAFD question, how about they get it open for my trip in April?  Please!?


----------



## flav

SAFD:
Resorts: Everything Pop and Captain Cook. Hurricane Hannah if I am in that pool. Missing the MYO pasta at AoA. For specific snacks, beignets at Scat Cat’s Club (that is where they serve them in POFQ) and Zebra Dome at the Mara (@Baloo in MI they have them GF).
Epcot: Les Halles, Cantina de San Angel and Katsura Grill, depending on what we feel like eating.
HS: Breakfast bowl at Woodies Lunch Box.
AK: I haven’t been lucky there so far but I haven’t tried many. I guess that an African Margarita at the Dawa Bar doesn’t constitute a QS meal, maybe if paired with a Simba Pretzel from Harambe Fruit Market.
MK: Columbia Harvour House, Peco’s Bill and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## meye1099

b


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  There's very little about Disney Dining that satisfies me, let alone excites me.  Food is meh, cookie cutter, bland, mass-market, and most definitely overpriced. I rarely eat in the parks if I can avoid it.

That said, I would also vote for Satu'li Canteen at AK since the food was  a cut above the usual Disney offering.  I also give a little love to Earl of Sandwich in DS since it has previously been reliably tasty and not overpriced.  And I will pop for a Dole Whip or a Citrus Swirl without thinking twice.  A baked potato from the cart in Liberty Square was a good snack/meal--I don't know if they even do that anymore. I too also long for the days of Chowder in a bread bowl from CHH.


----------



## pluto377

jmasgat said:


> My MO for medal pictures is based around race characters, not WDW location.  So for Marathon I always find Mickey, Goofy Challenge, I find Goofy, etc.  Characters always make a fuss about runners with "their"medal.  Maybe add that to your list.



This reminds me of one of my favorite memories from my 2019 Dopey weekend.  I wore my Minnie 10K medal to meet Minnie in MK and she was so excited!  It was so cute having her make a big fuss and she signed the back for me 

SAFD- Sounds like I have some new places to try.  Never been to Columbia Harbor (although it's been on my list for a long time) or Tangerine.

MK- Sleepy Hollow- what's not to love about a waffle with fruit and Nutella?!
EP- Cantina de san angel and also Les Halles (but only for the chocolate mousse, that's a meal right?)
HS- no idea
AK- Satuli, Flame Tree and Yak and Yeti


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: Lots of my favorites already mentioned, so I'll go with a CS restaurant not yet mentioned:  Sassagoula Floatworks and Food Factory (the food court for Port Orleans - French Quarter)!  Po'boys, beignets, gumbo, jambalaya, shrimp & grits, and build-your-own rice bowls?!?  Yes please!  




lhermiston said:


> 2. This is speculating, but I think character stops will be much more socially distanced during MW22. I think we'll see characters on the course, but they'll will be further off the road and maybe have some kind of aesthetically pleasing barrier. I don't see the typical character stops returning for MW, unless they're able to test drive it first with some smaller, earlier races. But maybe they could do more photo opp sort of stops? No characters, but old ride vehicles, parade floats, cutouts, etc.? I think Disney will do their best since that's a big draw for a lot of people.



I'd expect character stops to be the same as always, if only because I don't expect races themselves to come back until we're back to normal, or something close to normal.  Until then, I just expect we'll be getting more virtual races.  I don't really expect to see a modified Marathon Weekend, for the same reasons none of the other major marathons are trying to return to live events anytime soon - too difficult and too costly.  Hopefully, we're close enough along the vaccination/herd immunity timeline over the summer that Disney can at least make an announcement regarding Marathon Weekend 2022.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:  *
I love this week’s SAFD.   Our Disney trips the past 3 years has been around W&D so our meals have mostly been the festival booths. We have also placed orders to Garden Grocer and got our breakfast food and snacks that way.  So we are looking forward to trying the places mentioned by you all for MW2022, and maybe meeting people in this forum there!  The places we tend to hit are:

MK - Cosmic Ray’s (nothing special for food.  But it’s quick so we get to do Medal Monday pics). Also Gaston’s
Disney Springs - Chicken Guy!, Earl of Sandwich


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

I've never been to Disney world, but just booked for marathon weekend at pop thru a travel agent for dopey. Crossing my fingers marathon weekend happens, but I may keep the reservation either way. I'm more intimidated by figuring out the planning then the multiple races in the same weekend, which I've also never done!


----------



## wdwjoe13

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Im after a little bit of advice please on MW 2022.
> 
> 1) Im thinking of booking POP as it seems to be the cheaper end of the hotels but seems to have good links and plenty of food court options. Does anyone know if the skyliner will operate to take runners to epcot in readiness for the event? and would Disney still supply the free shuttle bus alongside the skyliner option (Or is it just one or the other?)
> 
> 2) whats people thoughts on character stops? Do you think Disney will allow those again by January 2022? I must admit i spent a LONG time planning for MW 2021 and having never done a disney race before i was keen to get as many of these as i could. Im just concerned that although the races might be bought back, will all the "extras" that make this event so unique return alongside (I appreciate no one knows for sure, but thoughts and opinions are welcome!)
> 
> 3) Does anyone know the approximate date of when registration will open (Based on previous years)? id like to know when to start looking out for more information
> 
> 4) Anyone got any nice suggestions of where they go to have their photograph taken once they have all their medals. Im thinking the kind of obvious places (In front of the tree of life @ AK, Castle at MK, Golf Ball @ Epcot etc..) but id like a few perhaps lesser known but equally iconic kind of areas (perhaps ToT @ HS?)
> 
> Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed we will be there in January!


4. For Marathon trips, we always spend the most time at Epcot.  So, our favorite tradition was to take our picture in each country with our medal.  So, instead of drinking around the world, we took photos around the world.  Found great spots in each country.  Always did it in front of the statue of Grete Waitz in Norway.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?  Sil and I just got back from our “princess weekend” trip and I could seriously take the money she’s paying me for her half of the trip and pay for most of a registration and room reservation. But I would 90% likely be going by myself (well, I would take the 2 year old and drop her at grandma and grandpa’s since they are about 2 hours from Orlando during the winter.)

Marathon day will be ON my birthday if they have in person races next year and that seems like a “well you obviously have to do that!” coincidence.


----------



## Grabnar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364191062940614657
Disneyland Paris' Sept 2021 run has been delayed to 2022. Still cautiously optimistic about MW 2022, but I think this is a nail in the coffin for W&D here.


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?  Sil and I just got back from our “princess weekend” trip and I could seriously take the money she’s paying me for her half of the trip and pay for most of a registration and room reservation. But I would 90% likely be going by myself (well, I would take the 2 year old and drop her at grandma and grandpa’s since they are about 2 hours from Orlando during the winter.)
> 
> Marathon day will be ON my birthday if they have in person races next year and that seems like a “well you obviously have to do that!” coincidence.



I’ve made RunDisney trips both solo and with family.  My preference is for solo trips. When you travel with a non-runner it gets complicated with the early morning wake up calls.  The timing of eating and going to bed get thrown off and I feel like I’m impinging on their enjoyment of the trip with my altered schedule. When I go solo I can eat, nap, sleep and get up when I need to without the worry that I’m preventing someone else from fully enjoying their trip.


----------



## camaker

Grabnar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364191062940614657
> Disneyland Paris' Sept 2021 run has been delayed to 2022. Still cautiously optimistic about MW 2022, but I think this is a nail in the coffin for W&D here.



I‘m not going to say it looks good for W&D, but I don’t think this has any bearing on its likelihood at all. It‘s two separate organizations running the events in different countries with drastically different rules and regulations governing things. I’d look more to whether Boston, NYC and Boston maintain their plans for fall marathons for potentIal indicators than rD Paris.


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?





camaker said:


> I’ve made RunDisney trips both solo and with family.  My preference is for solo trips. When you travel with a non-runner it gets complicated with the early morning wake up calls.  The timing of eating and going to bed get thrown off and I feel like I’m impinging on their enjoyment of the trip with my altered schedule. When I go solo I can eat, nap, sleep and get up when I need to without the worry that I’m preventing someone else from fully enjoying their trip.


That, exactly. ^
Almost all of my rD (and lately, non-rD) trips to WDW are solo and I love it! I do meet up with running friends for some meals and time in the parks, but I want and need a room to myself for all of the reasons camaker listed above. Going solo means catering to your individual needs 100% of the time, which I find to be critical to my enjoyment of a race weekend.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.


----------



## lhermiston

Blue Caterpillar said:


> I've never been to Disney world, but just booked for marathon weekend at pop thru a travel agent for dopey. Crossing my fingers marathon weekend happens, but I may keep the reservation either way. I'm more intimidated by figuring out the planning then the multiple races in the same weekend, which I've also never done!



Folks on this board can help you with both planning and the joy of running multiple races. Some common words of wisdom I've seen around here:

- If you've trained up to be able to run a marathon, you can do Dopey (assuming good health)
- Bring multiple pairs of shoes (I don't necessarily subscribe to this advice, but many around here do)
- The hardest part about Dopey isn't the miles, it's getting up early each morning



Herding_Cats said:


> Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?  Sil and I just got back from our “princess weekend” trip and I could seriously take the money she’s paying me for her half of the trip and pay for most of a registration and room reservation. But I would 90% likely be going by myself (well, I would take the 2 year old and drop her at grandma and grandpa’s since they are about 2 hours from Orlando during the winter.)
> 
> Marathon day will be ON my birthday if they have in person races next year and that seems like a “well you obviously have to do that!” coincidence.



Like @camaker, I've done Marathon Weekend as a family trip (Dopey 2019) and a solo trip (Goofy Challenge + 10K). In my experience, a family runDisney trip involves having one leg in two worlds: the family vacation world and the running world. Can they co-exist? Totally. But it takes some juggling. In 2019, I was up at 2-2:30, ran my races, came back to the hotel, showered and then barnstormed the parks with my family. By the end of the week, I was beat, but I don't regret a second of it. I had a blast.

With my solo trip, everything - rides, meals, bedtimes, etc. - was on my schedule. If you've traveled to WDW with kids, you know how unique that is. So, it was freeing in a way. Without having to schedule breaks or time for rides like it's a small world and Peter Pan that I would only do with my kids, I found I had a lot more free time, which was okay. 

For me, my solo trip didn't feel very "solo" at all. I watched fireworks from Top of the World my first night with @Princess KP. I ran all three races with people. I had parking lot beers after the races. I did the Hurricane Hanna's meetup we do each year and Monday was spent doing DATW. All of those meetups were arranged through these boards. So, a solo trip is really only as solo as you want it to be. FWIW, I really enjoyed myself, while also really missing my kids.


----------



## lhermiston

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.



See my comment above. The only time I was ever "alone" was when I was in my room and for a couple of meals - even then I struck up another conversation with another runner at 50s Prime. It's hard to feel alone in a park with thousands of other people.

There's certainly nothing "weird" about a solo trip.


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.


I go to WDW solo all the time: I promise, it's not weird - it's glorious!


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.


I've done 5 rD weekends with my non-runner wife and it is a bit of a juggling act at times, but we always work it out just fine. I was in Orlando a few years ago and went to Disney by myself for a day. It was a bit weird at times, as I kept looking over my shoulder to comment about something cool at the Parks and there was nobody there. I still enjoyed the day and am glad I went.

If you decide to go solo, I hope that you attend the meetup at HHs and join us for DATW (even if you drink nothing stronger than iced tea) on Monday. Some of the group have become good friends and enjoy catching up with each other, but I have still found them to be very inviting to newcomers like me.

Edit..check out the group photo of DATW that I got from @ihermiston on page 32 of this thread. We are a pretty eclectic group of all ages, genders, sizes, and running abilities.


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.



I have done all but 1 RD trip solo, so 10 or so? I love it and am quite happy to be on my own. If I really want to socialize, there are plenty of other RD runners to meet up with and drink with. (But I rarely feel the need)


----------



## SarahDisney

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.



I'm going to give a different answer than most people and say it really depends on who you are as a person. If you're someone who is at their best in a group of close friends or family but doesn't do as well solo or making new friends, then it's going to be a struggle. If you do well solo or can make new friends and are happy to hang with them (I know many people on this thread are happy to make park and meal plans with other solo runners), then it can be a really fun trip. But it depends a lot on you as a person and in what situations you do best.

(I will say that I am the odd person who hated my solo trip, so take anything I say about solo vs group trips with a grain of salt. I did attend some of the meetups with this group on my solo trip and mostly regretted it, not because of the people I met (who were awesome) but because I just don't do well in situations with new people. So really, I do think it depends on you, but if you're okay with either alone time or meeting new people (or both), you can definitely have a fun solo experience.)


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: Wolfgang Puck Express and The Polite Pig.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.



I have done both solo and with the family during MW.  I must also divulge that I am closer to introvert than extrovert.  So I will own the first time I went solo I was a little intimidated to go into the parks alone and especially anxious about meals.  But here is what happened - I had a blast!  I did have to push myself to talk to people more than I normally would.  But everyone was so friendly.  My medals were conversation starters with people in line.  And as others have shared everything was at my pace.  I went on rides I wanted to go on, saw shows I wanted to see, ate when I was hungry and left when I was tired.  

Yeah there were a few lonely moments when I did things I know my family loves.  But all and all it was a great time.  Oh, and for meals I brought a book and that worked great.  I enjoyed it so much the first time I went  solo that two years later I went solo again.

Also, this group usually holds preface meet ups, a Friday afternoon get together and the DATW on Monday after MW.


----------



## Goofed98

I love going with family, but also enjoy solo.  I can happily engage in conversation with family and friends, but have no issue being alone, eating alone, etc. (I travel a lot for work, so plenty of solo time in airports, hotels, etc.).

I enjoy them both, and just focus on the great aspects each has to offer.


----------



## MissLiss279

I’ve gone to most rD weekends (or weeks) solo. At first it may have seemed a little weird. Eating at Table Service restaurants still feels a little weird, but it’s not too bad. I tend to read a lot when I’m at Disney - standing in line, eating, waiting... I think this past MW (I went and ran my virtual runs down there), I read six books - nothing too complex or long, but I don’t tend to read a lot throughout the year (just audio books and podcasts during commutes). It just makes for a relaxing time for me. If I don’t want to wait an hour for a ride, I don’t have to. I can do what I want, when I want.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I just word-vomited my entire plan to DH, and looked through the calendars, and if I don't "go" next year, I won't get to run ON my birthday during marathon weekend until I'm at least 40.      I'm an extroverted introvert, if that makes sense.  I like having my core group of people, but I will also talk to random strangers when the situation is right.  We'll see.  I'm not overly optimistic about it even happening in-person, and on the chance it does, getting a registration could be completely bonkers.  I really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## mtnmjd

Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.



I have done both solo and with family for my RD trips, my first marathon was a solo trip to the World. While it is nice to have family to share some moments with I prefer to be solo for my running trips.
As everyone has already said, the early dinners, nights and ridiculous wake up calls are not pleasant for most non-runners. 
Yes, there maybe be some "weird" moments. Being an introvert I certainly felt weird at points, I canceled a Jiko reservation because I didn't feel like a table service my first night by myself, I found myself skipping some attractions that I thought a grown man would look odd doing alone even if they were some of my families favorites. I did get sad for a minute after crossing the finish line of my first 26.2 without someone waiting for me at the end (but only a minute).
But 99% of the time it was GREAT! I ate where I wanted, when I wanted (first time trying Tangerine Cafe). I did Candelight processional package on a solo non-RD race trip because I knew it was something my kids wouldn't sit through.  I took as much time as I wanted in One Man's Dream. I stayed until park close on the days after the races when normally my family tires out just before the night time show. Plus you move much much faster solo, only waiting for one person in the shower, to get dressed, to finished eating, scanning MG into a park , etc ...so you get a much more done.
I say if you have the chance to do it, go for it!
I am hoping for another solo trip for MW 2022 (Pop booked but not 100% certain I'll be going).


----------



## Barca33Runner

I do parts of most trips solo and parts with family and I like each of them equally. I like to fly super early on the first day of my trip to get extra time in the parks and most of the time my family is unable to do so, so I usually have a park day in my own to start the trip.

I am an introverted introvert (to play on some of the parlance used earlier) and can rarely work up the courage to talk to people I don’t know. Since I’m alone at home almost all of the time (other than my dogs) I am very comfortable on my own. Although I’ve never been able to go to movies, sit down restaurants, concerts, sporting events, etc. on my own at home, there is something about Disney that makes it very easy for me to spend a day on my own at the parks. I still don’t schedule table service meals for myself but attractions, quick service, shows, buses/Skyliner, etc. I have no problem being on my own (and better yet, able to plan my day exactly as I want).

As others have said, it’s an individual thing. Not sure there’s any way to totally understand how you’ll like it until you’ve done it.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Kerry1957 said:


> I've done 5 rD weekends with my non-runner wife and it is a bit of a juggling act at times, but we always work it out just fine. I was in Orlando a few years ago and went to Disney by myself for a day. It was a bit weird at times, as I kept looking over my shoulder to comment about something cool at the Parks and there was nobody there. I still enjoyed the day and am glad I went.
> 
> If you decide to go solo, I hope that you attend the meetup at HHs and join us for DATW (even if you drink nothing stronger than iced tea) on Monday. Some of the group have become good friends and enjoy catching up with each other, but I have still found them to be very inviting to newcomers like me.
> 
> Edit..check out the group photo of DATW that I got from @ihermiston on page 32 of this thread. We are a pretty eclectic group of all ages, genders, sizes, and running abilities.


I was able to reserve epcot on the app for DATW! my first bit of planning done.


----------



## Grabnar

Just for CBR booked for 1/4-1/11 and reserved a few park days just in case.

When is packet pick-up generally?


----------



## camaker

Grabnar said:


> Just for CBR booked for 1/4-1/11 and reserved a few park days just in case.
> 
> When is packet pick-up generally?



It typically starts around 10 or 12 on Wednesday and runs through Saturday afternoon.


----------



## pluto377

I went solo in 2019 and 2020 and it was amazing.  I'm a total introvert, but I have 3 young boys at home who are high energy, high noise all the time.  It was such a relief to have a quiet room to myself and to sleep whenever I wanted.  There are tons of people in the parks alone, so I wouldn't give that a second thought.  I never felt weird about that.  I didn't mind table service either, but I always brought a book so I wasn't just staring into space.  I didn't have a chance to do any of the meetups, but that's one of my goals for 2022 or whenever the next MW is!


----------



## shellott-hill

In 2018 I went with the family and wore myself out before the race.  I felt the need to cater to the family and expended more energy than I should have by opening and closing the parks for the week before the race.  Both DS and I cramped up during the race, but luckily we both finished without injury.

In 2020 I did a solo trip for MW.  I am like many others here, an introvert.  I was worried at first about riding attractions solo, having meals on my own, etc.  That quickly passed.  It was amazing.  Not having to cater to others, being able to focus on you and the race, not being worried about getting the proper rest in your room, waking up at 2am, etc...  Also, it helped push me into meeting and chatting with others at WDW.  I highly recommenced it.

I was thinking about doing MW2022 solo, but my DS and DD got wind and have invited themselves along.  My requirement of them was to run one of the races with me.  I also have Pop booked for MW, but will wait on doing any of the other bookings until we here more from runDisney.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> For me, my solo trip didn't feel very "solo" at all. I watched fireworks from Top of the World my first night with @Princess KP.


Fingers crossed we can do it again in 2022! I’ll bring backup.


----------



## flav

Herding_Cats said:


> Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?  Sil and I just got back from our “princess weekend” trip and I could seriously take the money she’s paying me for her half of the trip and pay for most of a registration and room reservation. But I would 90% likely be going by myself (well, I would take the 2 year old and drop her at grandma and grandpa’s since they are about 2 hours from Orlando during the winter.)
> 
> Marathon day will be ON my birthday if they have in person races next year and that seems like a “well you obviously have to do that!” coincidence.


I was surprised about how fun a solo rD trip can be. Sure, there were moments when I wished I could share with my family but others that would never have happened otherwise. Random things to consider:
- Plan to meet other DISers (before or after the races, at DATW or other planned meetings.
- Think about how to apply sunscreen and/or glide to your back if it is going to be necessary.
- Schedule rest or pool time at your resort after the longer races. Not only floating helps with the recovery, I often ended up chatting with other runners there too.
- If you always dreamed of rope dropping and will go to the park on non race mornings, being solo will allow it.
- Ask for photographers to take pictures, either with your phone or with their cameras if you purchase Memory Maker. Their action race pictures are the best I have.
- Eat what you want, where you want and when it suits you.
- Visit what you want, where you want and when it suits you. Park Hopper, if they are fully back, help with that flexibility.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Speaking of doing what you want when you want; I was shocked how much I loved the park experience when I was there for my short trip at the end of January. I always thought I liked FP+ and the ability to plan it afforded but ... I had so much more fun when the line is just the line, you know relatively how long it will take, make your decision whether to wait or not, and you’re not at the mercy of a priority line that may or may not drastically impact your wait.

It helped me realize how often FP+ negatively impacted us on an average visit. So many times we would be paralyzed with doubt over whether we could get something (an attraction, meal, shopping) done and still make our window. It led to so much inefficiency. Also, lines aren’t nearly as bad when they are moving and you feel like progress is happening. The most frustrating part of the lines with FP+ was never knowing when they will move or stall out for 5 minutes (or more) while only the FP line moved.

I’m not naive enough to think things will stay this way after reopening (I’m very much of the belief FP+ will be reintroduced as pay to play) but it was really refreshing.


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> Fingers crossed we can do it again in 2022! I’ll bring backup.



Will you bring the Oreos too?


----------



## Z-Knight

lhermiston said:


> - If you've trained up to be able to run a marathon, you can do Dopey (assuming good health)
> - Bring multiple pairs of shoes (I don't necessarily subscribe to this advice, but many around here do)
> - The hardest part about Dopey isn't the miles, it's getting up early each morning



1) Bring multiple pairs of shoes - I would bring at least 2 pairs simply because there may be one day when it rains and you'd need the backup shoes for the next race.

2) Getting up early - I have no idea why this is a problem for soooooo many people. For me it is the miles!


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> Will you bring the Oreos too?


Absolutely! And you can have all my fake cheese.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> Fingers crossed we can do it again in 2022! I’ll bring backup.



Please take it easy on the kids. We don't need an incident.


----------



## lhermiston

Z-Knight said:


> 1) Bring multiple pairs of shoes - I would bring at least 2 pairs simply because there may be one day when it rains and you'd need the backup shoes for the next race.
> 
> 2) Getting up early - I have no idea why this is a problem for soooooo many people. For me it is the miles!



1. Okay, yes. Rain is a valid concern. I stand corrected. I think that falls under the advice of bring gear for all weather since the last few years have been either bitterly cold or the hottest MW on record. 

2. I can handle the miles. It's getting up at 2 a.m. and staying at the parks until 9 or 10 p.m. each day that gets me.


----------



## Popo

Herding_Cats said:


> Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?


 Since 2010, all my RunDisney weekends, WDW and DL, have been solo.  The first few trips seemed strange without the grandkids around.  Now, I actually prefer going solo for race weekends.  It allows me time to relax and recover from one race before doing another.  Another consideration at this time are the health and security measures.  I can see how, if they are in place when RunDisney events open, that could add more stress to a trip with family.


----------



## meye1099

j


----------



## iamsarahpotts

SAFD:
I have to agree with someone who mentioned Disney Cuisine (especially counter service) isn't too glorious of a thing to behold. That being said:
- I really like the roast beef and the ribs at Docking Bay 7 in HS. They are quite tasty and very filling! I think probably the best counter service food in all of WDW (including Disney Springs). 
- The food and scenery of Flame Tree BBQ at AK is a close second. Yummy food and a wonderful respite from the busy park. You feel like you've stepped through a portal - especially during really busy days at AK!



Herding_Cats said:


> Oh I can completely see the benefits of not waking your family up at 2am, and dealing with them wanting to go do all of the things when you are completely exhausted.....but it just seems....WEIRD to think about going on a "Disney trip" by myself.  I feel like I would probably just stay in my room the whole time except for the race and to get food because I would feel too weird about being alone.


I've never done an entire trip solo, but I've had solo mornings and evenings. There is something so special about going where you want and doing what you want when you feel like it! It's a good opportunity to spend extra time doing things you love, but maybe people who are usually in your party don't care about as much. I was very nervous the first time I did anything alone because I thought I was gonna a) look like a weirdo and b) be sad I was alone. Truth is I didn't feel like a weirdo once I got going and I found myself really enjoying going at my own pace. I certainly wouldn't want every trip to be solo, but it's nice from time to time. I think when I'm alone, I feel less pressure to make sure everyone is having a good time as well. I really enjoy planning and coordinating our days at Disney, but having a laid back experience is pretty nice too!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> 2) whats people thoughts on character stops? Do you think Disney will allow those again by January 2022? I must admit i spent a LONG time planning for MW 2021 and having never done a disney race before i was keen to get as many of these as i could. Im just concerned that although the races might be bought back, will all the "extras" that make this event so unique return alongside (I appreciate no one knows for sure, but thoughts and opinions are welcome!)


Honestly, I would watch for when regular character meet and greets return to the parks. That will likely indicate that they will also be available during races.


UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> 4) Anyone got any nice suggestions of where they go to have their photograph taken once they have all their medals. Im thinking the kind of obvious places (In front of the tree of life @ AK, Castle at MK, Golf Ball @ Epcot etc..) but id like a few perhaps lesser known but equally iconic kind of areas (perhaps ToT @ HS?)


Themed land icons also work as great medal pic places such as the Millennium Falcon or X-Wing in Galaxy's Edge, Buzz/Woody gigantic figures in Toy Story Land, floating mountains in Pandora, dinosaur skeleton in Dinoland, and just about anywhere in World Showcase. If running Dopey or all races in the weekend, it's fun to hang them from the posts in front of the train station in Magic Kingdom.


jmasgat said:


> My MO for medal pictures is based around race characters, not WDW location.  So for Marathon I always find Mickey, Goofy Challenge, I find Goofy, etc.  Characters always make a fuss about runners with "their"medal.  Maybe add that to your list.


Character interactions are amazing with race medals in many cases. When it's their "theme" they go all out, but even if it's not their theme some will go all out. Minnie in particular is a great choice just by virtue of running. She will very likely make a huge deal out of it. She loved my BB-8 medal from the 2017 Light Side 10K at Disneyland and had decided that my 2019 WDW 10K medal with her on it needed to "kiss" my 2019 WDW Marathon medal with Mickey on it. Chip and Dale also love to play with spinner medals.


wdwjoe13 said:


> For Marathon trips, we always spend the most time at Epcot. So, our favorite tradition was to take our picture in each country with our medal. So, instead of drinking around the world, we took photos around the world. Found great spots in each country.


Back with the old Kessel Run medal, I loved taking that to each park and take action photos of the medal flying through the parks. 


Herding_Cats said:


> Can all of you wonderfully experienced runners talk to me about SOLO rD trips?  Sil and I just got back from our “princess weekend” trip and I could seriously take the money she’s paying me for her half of the trip and pay for most of a registration and room reservation. But I would 90% likely be going by myself (well, I would take the 2 year old and drop her at grandma and grandpa’s since they are about 2 hours from Orlando during the winter.)
> 
> Marathon day will be ON my birthday if they have in person races next year and that seems like a “well you obviously have to do that!” coincidence.


The greatest advantage to a solo trip especially for races is that you decide your agenda. When you eat, where you eat, how early or late you stay in the parks and what attractions/shows/experiences you want to do as many or as few times as you like.

I have some very treasured memories from family visits. Pretending it's all real in Galaxy's Edge with my nephews was legendary. Equally legendary was pretending it was all real in Galaxy's Edge by myself. 


PrincessV said:


> I go to WDW solo all the time: I promise, it's not weird - it's glorious!


It's amazing. The distancing measures in November meant that all solo travelers had the Smugglers Run attraction entirely to themselves. Pilot. Every. Single. Time. Which is otherwise impossible as a Solo rider. 


meye1099 said:


> I am certainly not anti-technology--smartphones are great tools and Disney has made it difficult to get the most out of your experience without a smartphone. But just whenever you are standing in line by yourself or sitting down to eat by yourself, maybe just resist that initial urge for 5-10 minutes and absorb the environment around you, and then check whatever it is you've actively chosen to look at on your phone.


This is very true and very important. I have friends and family who want pictures of my solo adventures, so I often do that in queues, etc. But I often remind myself to make sure that I experience this for myself instead of texting photos, observations, etc. to family and friends. This helps me both enjoy the solo experience, but also not feel by myself even if my friends that understand my geekdom are far away.


----------



## BikeFan

Sleepless Knight said:


> Back with the old Kessel Run medal, I loved taking that to each park and take action photos of the medal flying through the parks.



That's hilarious!  I'd have never thought of that!  Lots of great tips - thanks for sharing.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

It’s starting to get warm enough again in my neck of the woods to make running truly enjoyable. So for this week’s Sundays are for Disney I’m asking: what do you like about running?

Running for me started off as trying to bring my weight down a bit after college and my first few years of fatherhood did some damage to my waistline. I came to enjoy the mental health benefits of running, as well, something I’d never experienced before.

As I started entering races to stay motivated, running became something to fuel my competitive side. Not against other runners, but against myself. How far and how fast could I go? How hot or cold could it get before I gave in?

As I’ve completed more marathons and challenges, running also fuels my sense of pride. I participated in sports through high school, but I was not athletic and a “benchwarmer.” Knowing I can run four races in four days or multiple marathons in a year gives me confidence and boosts my self esteem.

Also, running beats the heck out of going to a gym.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## iamsarahpotts

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> It’s starting to get warm enough again in my neck of the woods to make running truly enjoyable. So for this week’s Sundays are for Disney I’m asking: what do you like about running?



I'm mostly a walker, but I'm looking to add more running into my routine. I have started seeing a PT for my knee and he is helping me learn proper form, which is super helpful! 

As a very unathletic, uncoordinated person, being able to set mileage goals and complete them has been SUPER rewarding! Things I've been proud of in life have always been goals other people/society have set. Finishing school, doing well at work, etc. are things that I feel are expected of me. Races/challenges are things that I'm doing that make me say "wow, I did that!" Races are things no one has told me to do or even probably thought I could do.

From the non-goal setting point of view, I've never been a person who spends time exercising outdoors. With Covid spurring the idea to do virtual races and the necessity to complete them outside, I've found that I really have enjoyed all of my time outdoors. It's been very good for me mentally.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Literally nothing. Running is dumb and has basically ruined my sleep schedule and made people think I'm something I'm not (a runner).
But I do like that they give you shiny objects at the end sometimes.

Oh wait, I like running because it's faster than walking, so even though I can't do it in my normal shoes and I need to buy special shoes that cost a lot of money, I like that I can cover more ground in the same amount of time. Okay, that sounds much better.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: What do I like about running?  

Great, great question!  Like a lot of us, I love the physical/mental/self-esteem benefits of running.  I started running because obesity runs in my family and I was already headed down that path in my 40's when I decided I needed to do something about it.  Since 2013, I've managed to achieve and sustain a weight loss of ~50 pounds, so that's an obvious benefit of running.  Mentally, I feel so much better after a run; calmer and happier.  I think that helps me as a spouse and a parent.  The racing part has satisfied my competitive side, and it's taken me to some pretty amazing race events - obviously, a bunch of runDisney races, but also Boston, Chicago, Marine Corps, Berlin, and Disneyland races in California and Paris.  They've all been amazing experiences.  

I also love that I've inspired others and others have inspired me.  I've met some amazing people running, both locally and online on boards like this.  I love that the community really encourages each other.  Most of my family has joined in my running, and I've had the privilege to finish marathons alongside my wife, son, brother, brother-in-law, and all sorts of friends.  Those are some of my best memories, and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
It justifies the more than 10 pairs of running shoes that I have in the queue!   But in all seriousness it's just the best medicine for me even though it has led to countless achilles surgeries and PT sessions.   It helps get me out my funks when those arise, generally feel good about myself and is my ticket to not eating so healthy!


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  I didn't start running until I was 48, so I still don't like running in general and without live races to push me into training, I have to force myself to go do it.  But the experience doing the events is worth it to me.  The energy, the volunteers, spectators, the other runners, now it's something I don't want to miss.  I also love to travel and races give me a good excuse to travel and gain new experiences.  And it keeps me in decent shape.


----------



## shairpdrh

SAFD: At this point in my life, I would say the time for myself and the benefits to my mental health. I also like the feeling of running with people at races, but for now I will just look forward to that again in the future.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

The stress relief
The runner's high
The mental improvement
Exploring and chasing the limits of my physical ability
Being able to have more mouth pleasure from the extra calories I can take in
Getting the exercise I am told that is necessary for a happy and healthy life
The sense of accomplishment
The running community
The bling
Using it as an enabler for my Disney addiction
It is a love/hate relationship, but at this point there is more love than hate.


----------



## meye1099

e


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Hmmm. Well, I run because it's a fairly straightforward activity and--not to be discounted--I can do it alone. I also--for better or worse--am a fairly decent runner for my age group.  This has gone from being a positive motivating factor in my "early" running years (the age of 50) to being annoying now (at 62).  My ever-elusive goal will be to give up racing and just run for fun.  When I am recovering from injury, I can do this (for obvious reasons) but then I feel like I should not "give up" trying to race.

Blah, blah, blah.  I will say I have never had a runner's high, but I have had some running achievements that made me proud that I was able to put in the work to do something I had never thought I could ever do.


----------



## Carol_

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD: Literally nothing. Running is dumb and has basically ruined my sleep schedule and made people think I'm something I'm not (a runner).
> But I do like that they give you shiny objects at the end sometimes.
> 
> Oh wait, I like running because it's faster than walking, so even though I can't do it in my normal shoes and I need to buy special shoes that cost a lot of money, I like that I can cover more ground in the same amount of time. Okay, that sounds much better.


This is me. I like the swag. I hate running. I used to hate every step. Now I hate the first two miles... and the last three.


----------



## flav

SAFD:
There is a part of truth for me in those answers, including  the ones from @SarahDisney and @Carol_ above.

The main reasons I like running is the lack of overhead (besides the self induced dragging), the possibility to do it pretty much anywhere and to explore at the same time and the outdoor.

The reasons I like racing are the sense of accomplishment and the bling.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

So I have always been a runner, sort of.  I was a track athlete from the age of 8.  I completed on age group teams in the Junior Olympics and then in JR. High, HS and college.  But then I sat on my laurels for 20+ years.  I still thought of myself as a runner but slowly I became quite sedentary and heavy.  I would run for short periods of time but never stuck to it.

In my early 40’s I just decided it was time to run again.  I love it.  I love the challenge, the sense of accomplishment, the community, and the bling.  I have appreciated better health, some weight loss, much better energy and mental health.

Don’t get me wrong it still hurts at times and some days are tougher than others.  But as a whole I am much happier running than not..


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Like most of you, my relationship with running is complex-
-  helps keep me sane - I feel better mentally and emotionally
-  Helps me sleep better 
- Is a catalyst for me to eat healthy - my running is greatly improved when I am eating healthy stuff, and takes a hit if I indulge in a bunch of crap stuff 
- has brought some of my closest friends into my life - you can really bond with someone training for a marathon together!
- Has taken me places and provided me experiences I never dreamed of - running down Main Street, running through the streets of NYC being cheered on by a million + people, being congratulated by a Marine at the end of the MCM (and I hope to do some international marathons when all this mess is over!)
- Is something I can do almost anywhere - just lace up, open the door and go!


----------



## bgula

I'm following this thread for my wife to find out when/if the Jan. 2022 marathon weekend will open up, but I have to ask - what does SAFD mean?  I can't for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## jmasgat

@bgula SAFD= Sundays Are For Disney.....It's just a fun Sunday question for people to answer about something Disney related (running or otherwise)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: I love running, and believe me I never thought I would ever say that, because it helps provide structure to my fitness efforts. I'm still not very good at running for the sake of it, but I find that having races, even including virtual ones during the pandemic, helps provide motivation to get out there and do something. Races, even virtual ones, give me something to work towards and eventually I find myself back in that groove where I may skip some days that I shouldn't, but I always find the motivation to get back out there.

More importantly, running has taught me a lot about the tremendous value of consistently doing the little things and seeing those benefits accumulate, sometimes at a much greater rate. It has also taught me that tasks I once believed quite literally impossible for me to ever do can actually become reality with dedication and preparation. This applies to both physical goals and life matters. 

I also like that running has afforded me the opportunity to actually step on the field of not one, but two Major League Baseball stadiums and then thus sort of fulfill a childhood dream. It has also allowed me to experience the Disney theme parks in a new way I never have before.



bgula said:


> I'm following this thread for my wife to find out when/if the Jan. 2022 marathon weekend will open up, but I have to ask - what does SAFD mean?  I can't for the life of me figure it out.


@jmasgat already answered the SAFD portion of your question, but I wanted to chime in and say that it's a way for this community to get to know a little bit more about each other. For obvious reasons, we're here because we like Disney and running. SAFD allows us to get to know more about our unique and specific interests within those two areas and even help you see Disney parks in a new way. Particularly when it comes to dining. I have dined at spectacular restaurants at Disney World that I never would have even considered if not for seeing great reviews from this community


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*
I did not play sports in school and not athletic at all.  So when I started running, I was honestly terrified of going outside and thinking of people seeing me going slow.  I didn’t like it.  But as I did it more, I grew in confidence and found a sport I can do on my own.  Running provided me a structure to get healthy.  I also developed some great friendships through running.  I also enjoy running because of this community’s support.  It doesn’t matter why you run or what your running/walking pace.  Everyone is encouraging and welcoming. And running has provided a great reason to do Disney every year!!!!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I love moving my body through space - always have! Ballet was my passion for the first chunk of life, and was my career plan, but that was derailed by a significant injury. Without ballet every day, I found soccer, downhill skiing, hiking, tennis, swing-dancing, and just run-walking for 15 minutes for stress release. I still practice ballet, along with yoga and Pilates to stay supple and strong, but run-walking has taken the top place in my exercise routine: I love the time alone to empty my thoughts, tune in to music, and enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: I'm not a super fast runner, partially because I lack the ability to be consistent in my training. I love that powerful feeling when I've been running consistently for a few months and it starts to feel almost effortless. I love challenging myself to chase the PRs. I love talking to other runners. It makes me happy to see my twelve year old daughter finish a race, usually ahead of me!


----------



## Herding_Cats

OK I'm joining in.

SAFD:

What do I like about running. I like that it's NOT a cardio "workout" in the sense that 'insanity' or 't25' are workouts. All that jumping around in place. Ugh. I've never been a big fan of cardio in general, but also have recognized more and more the past few years that if I'm going to have any hope of "keeping up" with my kids that I needed to do it. Running is very much outside of my comfort zone of competitive team sports, because I know that I will never come even remotely close to winning as much as an age-group award. So running really is just 'for me.' And I'm very much looking forward to putting a "smug" 13.1 or 26.2 sticker on my car at some point. 

I like that I get to buy pretty new shoes for it.
I like that I can plan a disney trip for it.
I like that I can set a goal that's 5 or 10 months out and work toward it in a measurable way.
I like that I get shiny pretty things for it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Herding_Cats said:


> And I'm very much looking forward to putting a "smug" 13.1 or 26.2 sticker on my car at some point.


Or in my case a magnet on my fridge that features the Millennium Falcon and simply says 12 Parsecs.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

SAFD:  First off, let me say how relieved I am that I'm not the only person out there who either hated, actively hates or kind of dreads running.  What a relief! I'm not alone!  I felt like such a poser on this thread.  I'm slow as heck.  My husband and son run with me and take turns on who gets to do the 'slow run with mom'. I have to drag myself out for most runs.  Sometimes, I have to convince myself not to turn around early and head home.

HOWEVER, I love the sense of accomplishment at the end of each run. I'm usually thrilled and surprised that I made it. I like my extremely red and sweaty face at the end.  I like the long term commitment. I do like the swag and cool shoes that I get to buy. I have only ever done one other half marathon before (Disney's MW in 2011) - if I do a second one, I might just have to buy myself that half-marathon bumper sticker...


----------



## Rogue224

Sleepless Knight said:


> Or in my case a magnet on my fridge that features the Millennium Falcon and simply says 12 Parsecs.



I have a beer...I mean dorm fridge in front of my treadmill that I’ve put all my “I did it 19.3” magnets from W&D and Star Wars challenges on.  It provides me the reminder of why I do it.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

We have a DVC booking at Saratoga Springs for Tuesday 1/4 through Monday 1/10 just to have something in the hopes of doing Dopey. Keeping my fingers crossed, but I’m losing optimism.  
Otherwise we’ll cancel and also have another booking for November for 50th Anniversary festivities/Christmas decorations.


----------



## CP3uhoh

*DisneyDreamer said:


> We have a DVC booking at Saratoga Springs for Tuesday 1/4 through Monday 1/10 just to have something in the hopes of doing Dopey. Keeping my fingers crossed, but I’m losing optimism.
> Otherwise we’ll cancel and also have another booking for November for 50th Anniversary festivities/Christmas decorations.


For the marathon next year I think they just have to decide they want to have the event, pretty obvious that things are going to be as normal as they can be by JAN. From a business standpoint, I could see them doing the math and deciding the benefit is not worth the hassle especially since they are doing an 18 month celebration for the 50th so they can pretend JAN 23" is the "50th". As far as health concerns, as a general rule everyone will have a vaccine by January in this country that wants one except possibly small children but that wouldn't really factor into this event you would think. 

I don't see them doing Wine and Dine, sadly.


----------



## Schuldig

camaker said:


> I’ve made RunDisney trips both solo and with family.  My preference is for solo trips. When you travel with a non-runner it gets complicated with the early morning wake up calls.  The timing of eating and going to bed get thrown off and I feel like I’m impinging on their enjoyment of the trip with my altered schedule. When I go solo I can eat, nap, sleep and get up when I need to without the worry that I’m preventing someone else from fully enjoying their trip.


This exactly. When my friends/family go to race weekends they complain about my schedule the whole time.  It could get frustrating, but I remind them that they knew this is a race weekend. Solo can be fun, and you can attend meet ups as well from time to time!


----------



## poohs4me

SarahDisney said:


> SAFD: Literally nothing. Running is dumb and has basically ruined my sleep schedule and made people think I'm something I'm not (a runner).
> But I do like that they give you shiny objects at the end sometimes.
> 
> Oh wait, I like running because it's faster than walking, so even though I can't do it in my normal shoes and I need to buy special shoes that cost a lot of money, I like that I can cover more ground in the same amount of time. Okay, that sounds much better.





Carol_ said:


> This is me. I like the swag. I hate running. I used to hate every step. Now I hate the first two miles... and the last three.



THIS!!!!  I do it for swag, challenge and accomplishment.

I don’t like to run with people because then I am constantly reminded I am doing it while actually doing it. I need my mind to leave so I forget what I am doing and my body just does it’s thing.


----------



## PCFriar80

*DisneyDreamer said:


> We have a DVC booking at Saratoga Springs for Tuesday 1/4 through Monday 1/10 just to have something in the hopes of doing Dopey. *Keeping my fingers crossed, but I’m losing optimism*.
> Otherwise we’ll cancel and also have another booking for November for 50th Anniversary festivities/Christmas decorations.


My heart agrees with you but my brain keeps fighting back.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

My daughters are watching Princess and the Frog, which has the best soundtrack of any Disney movie, IMO. So for this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite Disney soundtrack?

I think Princess and the Frog doesn't have a single weak song. Most of them are great toe-tappers and sing-alongs. Anika Noni Rose's voice is incredible. "Dig a Little Deeper" is one of my favorite Disney songs, but "Almost There," "Friends on the Other Side" and "When We're Human" are so good, too. I could go on and on... 

Have a safe and happy week!


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: Does Hamilton now count as a Disney soundtrack as its now on Disney+? 

I have a hard time deciding between Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast and Lion King. I think if I have to pick it will be LK but it’s close!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  My favorites are Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, and Lion King. Never underestimate the power of a good Disney song when you’re feeling tired in a race. When the right one comes on at the right moment, that resulting burst of energy is priceless!


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I love the Hercules soundtrack. It holds up SO well and is often forgotten.


----------



## The Expert

princesspirateandrunner said:


> Never underestimate the power of a good Disney song when you’re feeling tired in a race. When the right one comes on at the right moment, that resulting burst of energy is priceless!



YES! "Touch the Sky" from Brave is like an adrenaline shot for me!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD:
DH here.  I love the Animal Kingdom soundtrack.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: This is like picking which one of my nieces and nephews is my favorite.

My favorite song is from The Little Mermaid (Part of Your World), I think both Frozen films have some bangers, Princess and the Frog and Tangled both recalled the golden age of Disney music, Hercules and Tarzan are extraordinarily underrated (fight me, Phil Collins haters), Oliver and Company didn’t build well enough on the start supplied by Huey Lewis and Billy Joel, and Aladdin and Lion King are pretty decent too.

Ultimately, it’s Beauty and the Beast for full soundtrack with Little Mermaid just behind. Belle is an extraordinary piece, my second favorite individual song and, imo, the greatest piece of exposition storytelling Disney has ever done. Gaston is another top 10 for me and there are no weak links.

Id like to recall earlier films more fondly, but there’s something about the films that released during my lifetime that made the music stick with me a little more.


----------



## flav

SAFD: Lion King for me and Moana for DD

ETA: Beauty and the Beast is a close second for both of us.


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD: Moana 

And all of the songs in the Happily Ever After show


----------



## Neon Cactus

It really depends on the day for me.  I’d lean towards Beauty and the Beast, but Hercules, Tangled, and Hunchback are great too, and the Broadway version of Newsies.  Can I just say anything by Alan Menken?


----------



## The Expert

Neon Cactus said:


> It really depends on the day for me.  I’d lean towards Beauty and the Beast, but Hercules, Tangled, and Hunchback are great too, and the Broadway version of Newsies.  Can I just say anything by Alan Menken?



HUNCHBACK! Another overlooked gem of a soundtrack, yes!


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD: *If we can count movies on Disney+, mine is hands down The Greatest Showman.   But I would say Lion King and Princess and the Frog. 

This isn’t original Disney, but I love listening to the Star Wars soundtracks while running too, that gives me a kick I need.


----------



## PCFriar80

*SAFD:*
I'm going to go off the board and use one of my wild cards [I have 2 left] and go with Tapestry of Dreams soundtrack!


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

I listen to the *Tron Legacy Reconfigured* soundtrack quite often when I am out running.  It gives me a boost to keep up the pace.
I love the *Into the Woods* soundtrack
The *Tarzan *soundtrack with Phil Collins has a special place in my heart.  It brings back fond memories of my DS (my little man) when he was born.
I have several favourite songs from other soundtracks, but those are the ones where I can listen to the whole album.


----------



## lhermiston

The Expert said:


> SAFD: I love the Hercules soundtrack. It holds up SO well and is often forgotten.



The Hercules soundtrack is a banger.

Top 5

1. Princess and the Frog
2. Lion King
3. Aladdin
4. Hercules
5. Tangled

To everyone mentioning Tarzan, I see you. Just missed my top 5.

There are a bunch of movies that also have a really standout song, too. In no particular order:

1. Married Life, Up (my top Disney song)
2. When Can I See You Again?, Wreck-It Ralph
3. Slaughter Race, Ralph Breaks the Internet
4. Let It Go, Demi Lovato version
5. Some Things Never Change, Frozen 2


----------



## meye1099

g


----------



## DisneyParrothead

SAFD: Step in Time is a great one.  It’s a long song and gives me some good energy.


----------



## Neon Cactus

My mind was all on the animated soundtracks.  Completely forgot about Mary Poppins.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Here are my top 5:


Nightmare Before Christmas (1st by a mile!)
Moana
Little Mermaid
Hercules
Beauty & the Beast


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: Mary Poppins hands down for me for favorite Disney soundtrack.  Pure Sherman brothers brilliance - I love the movie Saving Mr. Banks as it made me appreciate MP even more. 

Also have to mention "Circle of Life" - that song is just so beautiful and moving.


----------



## Herding_Cats

lhermiston said:


> There are a bunch of movies that also have a really standout song, too. In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Married Life, Up (my top Disney song)
> 2. When Can I See You Again?, Wreck-It Ralph
> 3. Slaughter Race, Ralph Breaks the Internet
> 4. Let It Go, Demi Lovato version
> 5. Some Things Never Change, Frozen 2



GET OUT OF MY BRAIN! That song from Up never fails to make me tear up. Pixar really nailed it with the beginning of that movie (and the whole thing, honestly.)

If it's Disney songs to RUN to:
-I can go the distance (Hercules)
-How far I'll go (Moana)
-Run that race (Cars 3)
-Into the unknown (Frozen 2)
-Try everything (Zootopia)


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
So hard!  I think these would be my top 5.
1) The Princess and the Frog.
2) Tarzan
3) Frozen
4) The Jungle Book
5) The Lion King

My honorable mention would be Mary Poppins.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Herding_Cats said:


> GET OUT OF MY BRAIN! That song from Up never fails to make me tear up. Pixar really nailed it with the beginning of that movie (and the whole thing, honestly.)
> 
> If it's Disney songs to RUN to:
> -I can go the distance (Hercules)
> -How far I'll go (Moana)
> -Run that race (Cars 3)
> -Into the unknown (Frozen 2)
> -Try everything (Zootopia)




PotC suite
Dig a Little Deeper
Make a Man Out of You
Step in Time
Son of Man (Tarzan)


----------



## lhermiston

Herding_Cats said:


> -Try everything (Zootopia)



“Try Everything” slaps.


----------



## hotblooded

I'm obsessed with the Epcot Future World / Innoventions soundtrack, because there's something about 80s-style retro-futuristic music that feels perfect for the park. I've heard rumors about music changes coming this year but I can't bear to find out the details yet. If they remove Papillon from the loop, I will be crushed.


----------



## azrivest

SafD: So many to choose from... Beauty and the Beast is a true classic. In terms of a single song, "Try Everything" is my anthem when running. Doesn't matter if I finish last, as long as I keep running and do my best! 

Thanks everyone for the great running playlist recommendations by the way.


----------



## bovie

SAFD:  I love most of what's been listed here, but my fav running playlist editions come from the Descendants soundtracks.  Rotten to the Core and What's My Name are probably at the top of the list.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

I loved the soundtrack to The Hunchback. In fact, I had recieved a gift of a recorder and a song book of songs from  it.  I sure my parents weren't as delighted as I was. I also really like Hercules too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD Soundtracks:

Favorite Disney: Sleeping Beauty
Favorite Pixar: The Incredibles

Favorite Running Song: Let's Go Fly a Kite because I either experienced the runners high or a hallucination during mile 25 of the 2019 Marathon when they played it in Epcot over the speakers for runners.

Random note: Disney animated movies in general have some absolutely tremendous running songs either for pep in your step or message.



Amanda&Mike said:


> And all of the songs in the Happily Ever After show


My opinion about Happily Ever After changed substantially after hearing Go The Distance after the 2019 Dopey Challenge. It went from an okay show with tremendous pyrotechnics to a favorite.


Rogue224 said:


> This isn’t original Disney, but I love listening to the Star Wars soundtracks while running too, that gives me a kick I need.


John Williams in general is a great composer for running energy.


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Wow, personally this is without doubt the hardest SAFD question ive ever encountered. Usually i have a few answers for SAFD but i always have one that just stands out above the rest, but this soundtrack one is near impossible.

As people have have said, there are so many good tracks across a range of movies, so i cheated a while back and created my own playlist, so when i go running i have about 25/30 disney songs (intermingled with a few other classics i enjoy) and even after nearly 3 years after creating this, its still the only music i will listen to when i go running because the songs are brilliant but also laced with a lot of emotional memories (Family vacations etc) which distract me from the slog of running and drive me on.

So, soundtrack.... my own but some of the "Highlights" (For me anyway!) Circle of life, Be our guest, Try Everything,


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Soul. Soul. Also... SOUL. What can I say? I'm a jazz lover!
TRON: Legacy is way up there, too. One of my favorites for a full album run.

I'll also give high marks to both Jungle Books, the OG and the live action remake. The OG Mary Poppins, for sure. And yep, totally agree with the greatness of Princess & the Frog.


----------



## sandam1

Rogue224 said:


> *SAFD: *If we can count movies on Disney+, mine is hands down The Greatest Showman.



I ran the vast majority of my first half marathon with this soundtrack on repeat - and still wasn't tired of it.



Sleepless Knight said:


> My opinion about Happily Ever After changed substantially after hearing Go The Distance after the 2019 Dopey Challenge. It went from an okay show with tremendous pyrotechnics to a favorite.



I nearly lost it at that section after my Princess challenge.


----------



## Carol_

WALL-E hasn’t been mentioned?!
Ok I forgive you all, but I love that Peter Gabriel song... and the rest of the album.
That said, I love Princess and the Frog but it comes in just a hair short of Hercules, I think... They’re neck in neck.


----------



## lhermiston

Carol_ said:


> That said, I love Princess and the Frog but it comes in just a hair short of Hercules, I think... They’re neck in neck.



Hercules is so, so good. But I’m giving the edge to Princess and the Frog.

Both movies and soundtracks are grossly underrated, IMO.


----------



## Carol_




----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: So many good ones, so hard to choose, but here's my top five (in no particular order): Beauty & the Beast, Lion King, Jungle Book, Moana, and Tangled. I love to sing "Mother knows Best" to my kids when they are arguing with me - I get a lot of eye rolls and "OMG Mom" reactions with that.


----------



## Baloo in MI

michigandergirl said:


> SAFD: So many good ones, so hard to choose, but here's my top five (in no particular order): Beauty & the Beast, Lion King, Jungle Book, Moana, and Tangled. I love to sing "Mother knows Best" to my kids when they are arguing with me - I get a lot of eye rolls and "OMG Mom" reactions with that.


My wife does that also.  Very similar reactions from our daughters!


----------



## pluto377

My fave is Frozen 2. I’m a sucker for cheesy ballads and this has a few. But I really can’t think of a soundtrack that I don’t like at least half the songs. Oh wait, Dumbo. But other than that...


----------



## lhermiston

pluto377 said:


> My fave is Frozen 2. I’m a sucker for cheesy ballads and this has a few. But I really can’t think of a soundtrack that I don’t like at least half the songs. Oh wait, Dumbo. But other than that...



I’m frequently baffled by the number of people who don’t understand the brilliance of “Lost in the Woods.”


----------



## BuckeyeBama

So, is the current guess that the 2022 Marathon, if run, will take place on the 9th?


----------



## Herding_Cats

Yes


----------



## WhereInFlorida

I need some training motivation, ready for some definitive answers


----------



## hrvoje

I love reading all the posts; thank you everyone for your patience answering questions. 

This will be my first WDW marathon weekend, and I'm tentatively planning on the 10k and 1/2.  I'm trying to figure out my dates.  

Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?


----------



## FFigawi

hrvoje said:


> I love reading all the posts; thank you everyone for your patience answering questions.
> 
> This will be my first WDW marathon weekend, and I'm tentatively planning on the 10k and 1/2.  I'm trying to figure out my dates.
> 
> Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?



A: Option C. We visit the parks before the races, during the races, and after the races.


----------



## hotblooded

hrvoje said:


> I love reading all the posts; thank you everyone for your patience answering questions.
> 
> This will be my first WDW marathon weekend, and I'm tentatively planning on the 10k and 1/2.  I'm trying to figure out my dates.
> 
> Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?


I prefer after, because crowds tend to thin as we get further away from the New Year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

hrvoje said:


> I love reading all the posts; thank you everyone for your patience answering questions.
> 
> This will be my first WDW marathon weekend, and I'm tentatively planning on the 10k and 1/2.  I'm trying to figure out my dates.
> 
> Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?



Simply on the “when are the crowds the most manageable?”question, it would definitely be after the races. As previously mentioned, the crowd tends to get thinner the further from New Year’s you can get.

You also need to be aware of your own feelings about and preparation for the races. I tend to have anxiety about them, making visiting the parks before or during the races a little less enjoyable for me. Also, adding full days on your feet, extra miles, and ~20,000 extra steps can be no joke. A day in the parks can be pretty exhausting even when you aren’t planning on running a 5k, 10k, Half or Full Marathon the next day.

So, for me, going after the races also has the benefit of the job being done and there being no question about whether and how my time in the parks might be affecting my race(s). It also has the benefit of showing off your race bling and photos with said bling if that’s your thing.


----------



## Rogue224

hrvoje said:


> I love reading all the posts; thank you everyone for your patience answering questions.
> 
> This will be my first WDW marathon weekend, and I'm tentatively planning on the 10k and 1/2.  I'm trying to figure out my dates.
> 
> Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?


2022 will be my first WDW week also.  For our W&D races, we like doing after the races for reasons @Barca33Runner said.  We also like Medal Monday and getting pictures with medals.


----------



## flav

I end up doing most of my park visits before and on race days. I prefer having a buffer since flying from Winter conditions. I also go to the Expo on the first day it opens. If not running the 5k (and even if running it), that leaves a full day before the next race. I am not wasting a day of vacation in Disney! If possible, I try to stay at least the Monday after to meet with the DISers and take medal photos.


----------



## brent02139

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, is the current guess that the 2022 Marathon, if run, will take place on the 9th?


I'm planning my hotel reservations assume that date.

No news what so ever from Disney right? A little nervous because we'd usually be getting ready to register right about in March/April.


----------



## PCFriar80

brent02139 said:


> I'm planning my hotel reservations assume that date.
> 
> No news what so ever from Disney right? A little nervous because we'd usually be getting ready to register right about in March/April.


Too early to be nervous.  In 2018, for different reasons, registration for the 2019 MW didn't open up until July 17.


----------



## lhermiston

hrvoje said:


> I love reading all the posts; thank you everyone for your patience answering questions.
> 
> This will be my first WDW marathon weekend, and I'm tentatively planning on the 10k and 1/2.  I'm trying to figure out my dates.
> 
> Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?



I typically bookend MW with park days. Arrive at least a day before my first race to have time to do the expo and have an easy park day, then stick around for at least DATW the Monday after the marathon. It has typically worked out well, but I think 2018 (I didn't go that year) was a year when MW fell close to New Year's and I remember a lot of reports of super crowded parks.

I've said this before, but I think MW22 is going to be unpredictable on a lot of levels. We can make educated guesses, but there's no precedent for this and so many variables.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite non-Disney race you've participated in and/or what races are on your bucket list?

I haven't run a ton of races outside of Disney, but I absolutely loved Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon both times I ran it. Where else can you run through the Wisconsin countryside while listening to some guy play "Roll Out the Barrels" on an accordion?

Bucket List:
- Chicago
- Las Vegas
- New York
- Marine Corps
- A non-MW Disney race weekend

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite non-Disney race you've participated in and/or what races are on your bucket list?



Favorites:
Comrades
Two Oceans
Marine Corps
Dublin
IMFL

The List:
Boston (need to get older and not slower)
Mt. Desert Island
Medoc
London
Antarctica
IM Western Australia
Challenge Roth
Rocky 100


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite non-Disney race you've participated in and/or what races are on your bucket list?



Favorite non-Disney races are the United Airlines NYC Half and Rangerstown 5K.
I don't really have a non-Disney bucket list these days, but I really wish Disneyland races would come back.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:
*Favorite non-Disney Races*
Badwater Cape Fear 51.4m
Chicago Marathon 

*Bucket List*
London Marathon
Berlin Marathon
Boston Marathon
Keys 100


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:
Have only done one race outside of WDW.

*Favorite non-Disney Race*
Canmore Rocky Mountain Half Marathon.

*Bucket List*
Schneider Electric Marathon de Paris
Marine Corps


----------



## happ

SAFD

Favorite
Allen Mello NH 10 Miler
I'm calling this my favorite because it's the most memorable so far, aside from Disney. Race day was pouring rain and the course was mostly hills. I laughed out loud several times because the situation felt so ridiculous, but it was still fun and I somehow managed a personal best.


Bucket List (in no particular order)
Avenue of Giants
Big Sur
Monteray Bay
Garden of the Gods
Coastal DE Running Festival
Scenic Half Marathon
TD Beach to Beacon 10k
Grand Island Trail
Towpath
Run Crazy Horse
Belmar 5 Mile
Moab Trail
Kona
Maui


----------



## Herding_Cats

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite non-Disney race you've participated in and/or what races are on your bucket list?



Fav. Non-Disney Race?
No clue. I have yet to do a race.

Bucket List:
Princess weekend (IN PERSON)
Dopey
Castle to Chateau

Outside of Disney races I don't really know what's out there.....big national things like Boston are never going to happen for me at my speed so those aren't even being considered.

Bayshore Marathon (since it's local)
Maybe something in Yellowstone? IDK what the altitude is like there though, so maybe not




lhermiston said:


> Where else can you run through the Wisconsin countryside while listening to some guy play "Roll Out the Barrels" on an accordion?


Speaking of accordion music....my area has a small local Polka Festival that includes a slowpitch softball tournament and the outfield of one of the ballfields backs RIGHT UP to the polka tent.  You can't hear anything out there except for all of the oom-pa-pas.  Depending on how inebriated the outfielders are there is a fair amount of "dancing" that happens on the field.  (Yes.  For anyone who is not familiar with small-town slowpitch softball, it's usually more of a "beer league" thing and most of the teams have a least a few players that are drunk by 2pm, and if your team makes it to Sunday you can bet that half the team is going to be severely hungover ..... ESPECIALLY when the fields are a 2min walk from the beer tent.)


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite non-Disney race you've participated in and/or what races are on your bucket list?
> 
> I haven't run a ton of races outside of Disney, but I absolutely loved Milwaukee Lakefront Marathon both times I ran it. Where else can you run through the Wisconsin countryside while listening to some guy play "Roll Out the Barrels" on an accordion?
> 
> Bucket List:
> - Chicago
> - Las Vegas
> - New York
> - Marine Corps
> - A non-MW Disney race weekend
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


Milwaukee Lakefront was the marathon I ran! I really enjoyed it and I’d love to do it again one day if I can’t do the Disney World Marathon some day soon.

l also enjoyed the Big Ten 10K I did in Chicago in 2016. I always love the Milwaukee Brewers 10K because you get to run on the field, and the Cellcom Green Bay Marathon (I did the 5K) was awesome getting to go on Lambeau Field!

Bucket List:
-Dopey
-Boston (never going to happen at my speed! Haha!)
-New York
-Los Angeles
-One of the National Park series races


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: For the two reasons that 1) It's my Hometown race, and 2) never in my life would I have ever thought I would run a marathon, let alone this one.......Boston.  I should have appreciated my first time in 2011 more than I did (silly me made rookie mistake of trying to PR, which I didn't, but I still re-qualified for the following year).  In 2019, I should have quit the race (I had a stress fracture in my hip and was in agony), but I bought the merch, and no way would I wear it if I didn't finish!

Bucket List: Looking for races that I don't "race", but rather "experience", and not longer than half, e.g. Dramathon in Scotland.  I have my guaranteed entry (deferred from last year) for New York, so there's that too.


----------



## hotblooded

jmasgat said:


> I have my guaranteed entry (deferred from last year) for New York, so there's that too.


Me too. I really, really hope we get to keep our guaranteed entry, because it’s probably my only shot to run NYC. It’s my hometown, and my dream race, but I moved away and can’t see how I’d get in again.


----------



## MissLiss279

Favorite non-Disney:
Route 66 Marathon 



happ said:


> Bucket List (in no particular order)
> Avenue of Giants
> Big Sur


These two are on my bucket list!




FFigawi said:


> The List:
> Mt. Desert Island


I’m planning on running this one this year (hopefully)! It was deferred from last year.

I would also probably add NYC and London to my bucket list.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:

Favorite:
Falmouth  Road Race [right distance and great course]

Bucket List:


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I loved the RnR Las Vegas race.  My only night race too.

Bucket list right now is just an in person race .  I was signed up for the Cap 10k and it went virtual.  Specifically I’d like to do the 10k at DLP.


----------



## pluto377

Favorites races
Other than Disney- nycm 

bucket list-one of the national park races


----------



## nekonekoneko

I asked my wife, who's the runner.

Her favorite non-Disney races:
Broad Street 10 miler
Harrisburg Half
Ocean City Island to Island Half

Her bucket list:
NYC Marathon
Indianapolis Mini-Marathon
(This one has one lap around that city's most famous track)
Anything in person, like, anything!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: I've only run The Magnolia Half Marathon (twice) because it is my hometown race. I'll be running a 10K in Hattiesburg MS next month (fingers crossed). I'd love to complete every half distance in my state. I also am dying to run at Disney. Then there's a Rock N Roll Series race, either NOLA or Savannah.


----------



## NewYKRunner

I have yet to do an official race. My wife did the Nike women’s half marathon in San Fran. Nike knows how to put on a show!  She also did Dopey 2020 with a friend of ours. My wife and I did the Michelob Ultra virtual 10k this fall which donates 1 meal for every km ran. 

Bucket List:
Hapalua virtual this April
Calgary full marathon this September
Honolulu marathon in December
Dopey 2023 maybe?
Las Vegas Rock N Roll half


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD:
Favorites:
Run the Bluegrass (HM) in Lexington, KY
Fort2Base (10 nautical miles) in Fort Sheridan / North Chicago, IL
Des Plaines River Trail (Marathon), Lincolnshire, IL
Big10K, Chicago, IL

Bucket List:
Mini Marathon (HM) in Indianapolis, IN
Trail HMs in States I have not run in


----------



## flav

SAFD:
Non-Disney favorites:
- Tamarack Ottawa Race Weekend 
- JustRun Courses Gourmandes in général (des Érables, des Vignobles, des Vergers, des Microbrasseries) for their all inclusive approach. I have good memories of 5k with DD and DH and of Half alone.

Races bucket list:
- Any race, preferably with a medal when I am on a vacation somewhere, or that gives me an excuse to vacation there,
- NYRR Marathon (deferral from 2020),
- Boston if I can qualify one day,
- other majors,
- Disneyland or Disneyland Paris.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I’ve run the Indianapolis Monumental several times. It’s a good run. I’ve also run a bunch of Half Marathons in Cleveland. For Midwest cities they do about as well as they can but it’s not Disney.

I don’t really have any bucket list races. I don’t have any connection to the large races like Boston or New York (and the cities are about as interesting to me as Indianapolis and Cleveland). Berlin or London (or anything outside of the continental US) would be cool, I guess, but I’d rather just do a vacation. I’d have enough anxiety about logistics of an international trip that I wouldn’t want to put the logistical and performance anxiety of a race on top.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

The athens marathon is my dream. I was planning on doing it this year, but I didn't think international travel would be back by November for sure. Here is hoping for 2022!


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*

First, thanks for all responses to last week’s question.  DW and I watched Hunchback and Hercules for a couple date nights lol!

Non-Disney favorite races:
-Pittsburgh Half Marathon - have done it several times.  My first half was the Pittsburgh half so that holds a special a place in my heart.  
-The Biggest Loser Half Marathon in Erie, PA.  I know there’s been controversy over the show.  But there were past contestants there who came in and we got to have a lot of one on one conversations with them.  They were really inspiring and genuine. It was a great experience with the goal of everyone to just get out and move no matter your pace.  It was also the race that had my PR until this past October.   

Bucket list races:
-Air Force half marathon on the Air Force base in Dayton OH
-Rock n Roll Series half marathon-either NOLA, Nashville, or Virginia Beach.  
I don’t see myself attempting a full outside of Dopey (here’s to 2022!).


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD:

Favorite Non-Disney Race:
Mike: Pittsburgh Half (favorite because it was the most fun)
Amanda: Navy-Air Force Half (favorite because it was my fastest)

Bucket List:
Mike & Amanda: Copenhagen Half (hoping for 2022)


----------



## BikeFan

*Favorite non-Disney races: *
Boston, Chicago, Berlin - There's nothing like a World Marathon Major race for excitement and energy.  Boston is my favorite Major so far, but they're all great.
Richmond - My first and, a few years later, my fastest.  I do this one every year, and every few years it's also on my birthday.  I'll be doing this race as long as I'm able.  
Marine Corps - This race has great energy and goes right through the heart of DC.  It's also my "hometown" race, so I enjoy it.  
North Face Endurance Challenge DC - My first trail race, first 50K and later my first 50-miler.  Unfortunately, this series seems to have ceased nationwide.  I'd love to see it come back.   

*Bucket list races: *
NYC, London, Tokyo - Need to complete the Majors.  
Comrades - A legendary ultra.  Hopefully I can work it into my schedule in 2022 or 23.  
Any 100-miler - The challenge of that distance is irresistible.  I just need to pick one and convince some of my running buddies to join me - suffering is better with good company!


----------



## Popo

Rogue224 said:


> Bucket list races:
> -Air Force half marathon on the Air Force base in Dayton OH
> -Rock n Roll Series half marathon-either NOLA, Nashville, or Virginia Beach.
> I don’t see myself attempting a full outside of Dopey (here’s to 2022!).


I ran the Air Force Half Marathon a couple years ago.  It was a fun race to do. Most memorable moment was turning a corner in the housing area to the smell of bacon.  A bock down, a family was cooking and serving bacon to the runners.  I am returning to run the half again this year.


----------



## Krandor

Non-disney. races
----------
PTRR on July 4th is always fun especialy with community support
New York City marathon - same thnig - community support was amazing

bucket llist
-------------
Chicaago Marathon
Marine Corp Marathon
would love to do boston but will likely need to be 95 at my pace to think about qualiying. 

and the crazy one...    The Great Wall Marathon.
Though after watching the documentary on espn 30 for 30 that race with the Tarahumara people looks interesting.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
*My favorite non-Disney races *
- Grand Island Trail Marathon
- Sleepy Hollow Trail Half
- Grand Rapids River Bank 25K
- Bayshore Marathon
- Run Woodstock 50
All in Michigan and offer beautiful  surroundings. I hope to do Grand Island again.

*Bucket list*
- Run Woodstock 100
- Avenue of the Giants 
- Marine Corps Marathon
- Chicago and/or New York
- Cascade Crest 100
I used to live in Humboldt Redwoods State Park where Avenue of the Giants is run.  I never ran it and am kicking myself for that now!  But I will get back there to do it at some point.  But the first of these that I am going to check off (if in-person is offered) will be Woodstock 100 in September.  My training plan for that race begins this week.  
(I might be a little intimidated!)


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> *Bucket list races: *
> NYC, London, Tokyo - Need to complete the Majors.
> *Comrades - A legendary ultra.  Hopefully I can work it into my schedule in 2022 or 23*.
> Any 100-miler - The challenge of that distance is irresistible.  I just need to pick one and convince some of my running buddies to join me - suffering is better with good company!



Comrades - A legendary ultra. Hopefully I can work it into my schedule in 2022 *and* 23. Fixed it for you. You want to get the back to back medal, don’t you?


----------



## Herding_Cats

Baloo in MI said:


> - Sleepy Hollow Trail Half



How is this race?  By “trail” do they mean like single-track hiking trail through the woods?  I’ve been looking for a 10mi race to maybe help a PoT if MW happens and this is one of only 2 or 3 that I can find that happen in-state. And I could probably convince DH to make it a camping weekend too if there are still any sites available.

I haven’t been able to find much info about this race at all, but I’m on the email list if they decide they can host it this year.


----------



## meye1099

l


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> Comrades - A legendary ultra. Hopefully I can work it into my schedule in 2022 *and* 23. Fixed it for you. You want to get the back to back medal, don’t you?



There's a back-to-back medal?!?!  Suddenly, I feel the need to run Comrades in both directions . . .


----------



## sandam1

I have a POT question. If I'm doing Dopey, how would it work if my POT is from a 15K since 15K appears in the past to be an acceptable POT distance for the half, but not the whole?

(Note: I'm kind of excited to be looking at local in-person races that might have a chance of actually happening)


----------



## camaker

sandam1 said:


> I have a POT question. If I'm doing Dopey, how would it work if my POT is from a 15K since 15K appears in the past to be an acceptable POT distance for the half, but not the whole?
> 
> (Note: I'm kind of excited to be looking at local in-person races that might have a chance of actually happening)



I‘m pretty sure Dopey requires a PoT race to be at least 10 miles.


----------



## iamsarahpotts

SAFD:
I'm behind! I will echo everyone who said Tarzan, Mulan and Hercules soundtracks. They aren't my favorite movies, but they have AMAZING soundtracks! Also a sucker for the early 90s movie soundtracks: Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, Aladdin...



lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite non-Disney race you've participated in and/or what races are on your bucket list?





nekonekoneko said:


> Indianapolis Mini-Marathon





Kerry1957 said:


> SAFD:
> Mini Marathon (HM) in Indianapolis, IN





Barca33Runner said:


> I’ve run the Indianapolis Monumental several times.



Shoutout to all the Indy love! The Indy Mini is my hometown race. I wasn't ready for a half marathon last year (and then it went virtual). I was waiting to sign-up for it this year to see if it would be in-person, but it went virtual again. It is my only non-Disney bucket list event at this point in time because I'm so new to races. I really want to do it when its in person again! There are also associated races leading up to it, and you can sign up to complete the whole slew of them as a challenge. That's hopefully on the docket for 2022!

I've ONLY done virtual races, so I'm really looking forward to doing an in-park race!


----------



## Krandor

sandam1 said:


> I have a POT question. If I'm doing Dopey, how would it work if my POT is from a 15K since 15K appears in the past to be an acceptable POT distance for the half, but not the whole?
> 
> (Note: I'm kind of excited to be looking at local in-person races that might have a chance of actually happening)



Dopey requires 10 miles or longer.


----------



## sandam1

Krandor said:


> Dopey requires 10 miles or longer.



So doing the 15K would only be accepted if I was only doing the half? I kind of thought that it would work that way since if I recall correctly, you use the same bib for all (or some) of the Dopey races. But I was kind of wondering. There is only one half marathon length run currently scheduled in my area in the fall - and it is not in a great place on the calendar - so I was hoping that the 15K would be useful for something. Oh, well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## Krandor

sandam1 said:


> So doing the 15K would only be accepted if I was only doing the half? I kind of thought that it would work that way since if I recall correctly, you use the same bib for all (or some) of the Dopey races. But I was kind of wondering. There is only one half marathon length run currently scheduled in my area in the fall - and it is not in a great place on the calendar - so I was hoping that the 15K would be useful for something. Oh, well, back to the drawing board!



Correct.  If you were running 5k, 10k or half indivoddually you could use the 15k but dopey you just give one POT.  You do normally get twp bibs - one for 5k, 10k and one for half/full but only because the half/full have more corrals.  Whatever corral you get for half you get for the full.


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> There's a back-to-back medal?!?!  Suddenly, I feel the need to run Comrades in both directions . . .



Yes, and you only get one shot at it.


----------



## michigandergirl

Favorite non-Disney races: 

Chicago Marathon
Amway River Bank Run 25K
North Country Trail Half

Bucket List:

Any or all of the Majors
All of the Vacation Race races
Big Sur
Grandma's
Flying Pig
A 50K - TBD recommendations welcome

I'm sure I'm forgetting some. I have some sticky notes somewhere with bucket list races written on them.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Favorite race: Bolder Boulder, it’s a 6 mile party!!

Bucket races: I’m slowly working on a race in every state. Hopefully I’ll get 3 this year including Honolulu in December. And of course all the majors, looking at possibly Berlin in 2022.


----------



## BikeFan

michigandergirl said:


> A 50K - TBD recommendations welcome



The Marine Corps Marathon organization debuted a Marine Corps 50K in 2019.  It's run in conjunction with the MCM, but with a 30 minute head-start.  It follows the same course (+8K on an out-and-back road) as the MCM, so there's plenty of crowd support, etc.  If you're looking for a road 50K, it's a pretty good one.


----------



## MissLiss279

BikeFan said:


> The Marine Corps Marathon organization debuted a Marine Corps 50K in 2019.  It's run in conjunction with the MCM, but with a 30 minute head-start.  It follows the same course (+8K on an out-and-back road) as the MCM, so there's plenty of crowd support, etc.  If you're looking for a road 50K, it's a pretty good one.


I ran that 50k. It wasn’t my favorite, and I would like a redo with the marathon. I think with it being its first year, it wasn’t the best, and the weather definitely played into my view of the race. Two big things with the 50k:

1. Yes, you start 30 minutes early. There was an added out and back somewhere kind of near the beginning. The problem with this is that when the 50k-ers rejoined the marathon course, you were at the back of the pack. It was already a really crowded/large race, so trying to get back anywhere close to the pace you wanted to run meant a lot of weaving - and you may not be able to get through anyways. I think even the fastest runners for the 50k had this issue, but maybe not as much.

2. The 50k-ers started before the wheelchair athletes. There are hills during the first part of the race. This was very dangerous for runners and the wheelchair athletes. They would come speeding down the hills, and everyone would be yelling to move to one side or the other to get out of the way. I remember one hill in particular where there was a corner at the bottom. I believe I saw a wheelchair overturned at the bottom. It would be very hard to navigate without runners on the course, and then adding in the unpredictability of which way or if runners would cut them off...

2019 - it poured for the first 5ish hours of the race. Ankle deep water in some areas. The temp was about 60, so it wasn’t too cold to run in, but I found out that my shoes chafe my ankles when completely soaked and running for hours. Then the sun came out, and it was hot. I also had other issues going on during the race, so lots of things for me.  
Also, I’m not sure if the weather played a role, but the finish line blow up banner (or whatever it was) was down when I finished. There were a whole bunch of Marines crowding a timing mat, but it was hard to tell if that was the finish line or not?? The race kind of crawled to a stop there because of the bottleneck.

So... I would really like a redo, but probably wouldn’t do the 50k there again.

@BikeFan I recall a few DISers were going to run the 50k. Did you run it? I know you’re a lot faster than I am, so maybe your experience was different than mine??


----------



## michigandergirl

BikeFan said:


> The Marine Corps Marathon organization debuted a Marine Corps 50K in 2019.  It's run in conjunction with the MCM, but with a 30 minute head-start.  It follows the same course (+8K on an out-and-back road) as the MCM, so there's plenty of crowd support, etc.  If you're looking for a road 50K, it's a pretty good one.



I did hear about that one. I think I would rather do a trail 50K, I think I might want variable terrain and scenery.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Herding_Cats said:


> How is this race?  By “trail” do they mean like single-track hiking trail through the woods?  I’ve been looking for a 10mi race to maybe help a PoT if MW happens and this is one of only 2 or 3 that I can find that happen in-state. And I could probably convince DH to make it a camping weekend too if there are still any sites available.
> 
> I haven’t been able to find much info about this race at all, but I’m on the email list if they decide they can host it this year.


Except for the first part of the race it is all on trail.  The trail is majority hiking trail with a few fire road portions.  It is hilly and is definitely in the woods.  It is a really pretty course.   Plus Sleepy Hollow SP is a nice park.


----------



## BikeFan

MissLiss279 said:


> @BikeFan I recall a few DISers were going to run the 50k. Did you run it? I know you’re a lot faster than I am, so maybe your experience was different than mine??



I did run it, because I'm a sucker for an inaugural event, but I'd have to agree that it wasn't amazing enough that I'll do it again, unless some of my running club do it.  My experience was similar to yours, and it was a total logjam when the 50K runners joined back onto the main marathon course.  Also, I remember the absolutely torrential rain that day - how could anyone forget that part?      Still, I mentioned it because there aren't many options for big road ultras.  If someone is looking for that whole big race/big city experience for a 50K, the MC50K is a decent option, and maybe the only one in the US?  Not sure.  Anyway, just wanted to put that out there.  I also generally prefer trail runs for ultras, but I'm glad I did the very first MC50K.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Baloo in MI said:


> Except for the first part of the race it is all on trail.  The trail is majority hiking trail with a few fire road portions.  It is hilly and is definitely in the woods.  It is a really pretty course.   Plus Sleepy Hollow SP is a nice park.


So maybe not the best race when I'm going for a PoT then.  It sounds like something I would roll an ankle on, too (and to be clear, I have rolled my ankle while walking through my house, and shifting my weight from one leg to the other while standing at a baseball game.)


----------



## DisneyParrothead

MissLiss279 said:


> I ran that 50k. It wasn’t my favorite, and I would like a redo with the marathon. I think with it being its first year, it wasn’t the best, and the weather definitely played into my view of the race. Two big things with the 50k:
> 
> 1. Yes, you start 30 minutes early. There was an added out and back somewhere kind of near the beginning. The problem with this is that when the 50k-ers rejoined the marathon course, you were at the back of the pack. It was already a really crowded/large race, so trying to get back anywhere close to the pace you wanted to run meant a lot of weaving - and you may not be able to get through anyways. I think even the fastest runners for the 50k had this issue, but maybe not as much.
> 
> 2. The 50k-ers started before the wheelchair athletes. There are hills during the first part of the race. This was very dangerous for runners and the wheelchair athletes. They would come speeding down the hills, and everyone would be yelling to move to one side or the other to get out of the way. I remember one hill in particular where there was a corner at the bottom. I believe I saw a wheelchair overturned at the bottom. It would be very hard to navigate without runners on the course, and then adding in the unpredictability of which way or if runners would cut them off...
> 
> 2019 - it poured for the first 5ish hours of the race. Ankle deep water in some areas. The temp was about 60, so it wasn’t too cold to run in, but I found out that my shoes chafe my ankles when completely soaked and running for hours. Then the sun came out, and it was hot. I also had other issues going on during the race, so lots of things for me.
> Also, I’m not sure if the weather played a role, but the finish line blow up banner (or whatever it was) was down when I finished. There were a whole bunch of Marines crowding a timing mat, but it was hard to tell if that was the finish line or not?? The race kind of crawled to a stop there because of the bottleneck.
> 
> So... I would really like a redo, but probably wouldn’t do the 50k there again.
> 
> @BikeFan I recall a few DISers were going to run the 50k. Did you run it? I know you’re a lot faster than I am, so maybe your experience was different than mine??


I did the 10k that year.  I took refuge in a portapotty at the start.


----------



## michigandergirl

Herding_Cats said:


> So maybe not the best race when I'm going for a PoT then.  It sounds like something I would roll an ankle on, too (and to be clear, I have rolled my ankle while walking through my house, and shifting my weight from one leg to the other while standing at a baseball game.)


 
We have a 10 Miler in Grand Rapids in September - The LMCU Bridge Run. It's a pretty flat course and weather is usually good, would be good for POT.


----------



## flav

SAFD ETA: I would also like to run on my Birthday when in the USA so a Fourth of July race like PeachTree sounds fun.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Herding_Cats said:


> So maybe not the best race when I'm going for a PoT then.  It sounds like something I would roll an ankle on, too (and to be clear, I have rolled my ankle while walking through my house, and shifting my weight from one leg to the other while standing at a baseball game.)


Yeah, likely not best for a POT effort.  If you are willing to go up to the half there is a flat and fast race in Lansing.  Capitol City River Run.  All paved, pretty flat and fast.  Nice medal and a hoodie.  Good race.


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> I did hear about that one. I think I would rather do a trail 50K, I think I might want variable terrain and scenery.



Here you go. This was my first 50 mile race, and it’s a great event. They added a 50k a few years ago. 

https://www.tejastrails.com/rocky50


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Is there a good blog/site/thread you recommend for a first timers guide to Disney world? I did a lazy search and most seem to be travel agents, which is fine. I didn't see it in theme park strategies but maybe it's in another sub forum?


----------



## jmasgat

Blue Caterpillar said:


> Is there a good blog/site/thread you recommend for a first timers guide to Disney world? I did a lazy search and most seem to be travel agents, which is fine. I didn't see it in theme park strategies but maybe it's in another sub forum?



My original go to sites for information for planning purposes were Allears (general info) and Mousesavers (discounts). I have also used Touringplans--but only their room finder, to home in on a specific resort/area/room I am interested in.  The sites are full of info for research/planning purposes, but might be a lot if you're looking for a more direct "what should I do/not do as a first time visitor".


----------



## camaker

Blue Caterpillar said:


> Is there a good blog/site/thread you recommend for a first timers guide to Disney world? I did a lazy search and most seem to be travel agents, which is fine. I didn't see it in theme park strategies but maybe it's in another sub forum?



I know it’s not an online resource, but in my earlier days of Disney trips I found the Birnbaum’s Official Guides to be excellent resources on Walt Disney World. They generally put out a new version each year to stay as up to date as a book can be. It‘s relatively cheap on Amazon.


----------



## shairpdrh

Blue Caterpillar said:


> Is there a good blog/site/thread you recommend for a first timers guide to Disney world? I did a lazy search and most seem to be travel agents, which is fine. I didn't see it in theme park strategies but maybe it's in another sub forum?


My favorite is WDW Prep School. I liked their planning steps when I was newer to planning (and even in current times, most are relevant).


----------



## Krandor

flav said:


> SAFD ETA: I would also like to run on my Birthday when in the USA so a Fourth of July race like PeachTree sounds fun.



If July 4th is your birthday I'd definitely reccomend Peachtree. it is an amazing race... in a normal year (which this year won't be). A lot of people come and line the roads to cheer people on, some pass our beer to passersy and you have things like the catholic church you pass who throws holy water on the runners, mello mushroom which gives out free pizza and beer, and passing by Sheperd Center which is a place that deals with people with spinal issues and they will normally bring some patients out to cheer people on but I get more inspiration from them. Plus radio stations that will come setup up and broadcast music. It's basically a 6 mile block party and lots of runners/walkers come in costume too. It's a lot of fun. Highly reccomended. And even though it is normally the largest 10k in the world with 60,000 participants the atlanta track club runs it like clockwork. Never an issue on the organizational side of things. Though if you want to get the best route is to join ATC prior to Feb 1 and then you get guaranteed peachtree admission otherwise you go into a lottery (in normal years). 

The downside is it is July 4th in Atlanta Georgia which means it can be quite hot and humid so if  that is not something you are used to you need to adjust your pace/hydration strategy for it.


----------



## meye1099

o


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD: 
Favorite non-Disney races:
LA Marathon - I grew up there so running past all the landmarks and ending at the beach was exciting. 
Universal Studios Hollywood Minion 5k - Getting to run on the backlot past Jaws and the Psycho House was fun. 

Bucket List:
Chicago, New York, Disneyland Paris Challenge, Peachtree Road Race.


----------



## Z-Knight

Blue Caterpillar said:


> The athens marathon is my dream. I was planning on doing it this year, but I didn't think international travel would be back by November for sure. Here is hoping for 2022!



FYI, this marathon is uphill. I ran this in 2018 (3 months after neck surgery) and I looked at the course map and the map profile but I was reading the map profile from left to right - so it looked like it was a downhill run. BUT, the map was showing the run from the city of Marathon in the North-East to Athens in the South-West, and the profile was actually supposed to be read from Right-to-Left....yeah, I figured it out the night BEFORE the damn race!!! Hahaha...it wasn't fun. I wanna redo it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

hrvoje said:


> Q: Do people usually recommend arriving early and visiting the parks before the races, or doing park days after the races?


I've done all 3 methods from a certain point of view. Race near the end of the trip, races in the middle of the trip, and races at the beginning of the trip. Each has its pros and cons.

1. Races at the beginning. Advantage is that you have the reduced time in the parks out of the way early and you have lots of time afterwards for restaurants, snacks, etc. Drawback is that you may feel some fatigue and soreness for a day or two after the race and if you develop a blister during the race or immediately afterwards, you're in the parks with a blister. Advantage is that when you have enough days after the race, you don't feel like you had to compromise the parks experience for the race(s). For 2017 and 2018 Star Wars Dark Side, I really enjoyed being able to look forward to 5 days after the race(s) to enjoy the parks after early bedtimes, very early mornings, and late morning at the earliest arrival in the parks post race(s).

2. Race(s) in the middle. This is my certain point of view because both times I ran Dopey I had one day in the parks/expo before the races and 2 days in the parks after the races. The very nature of Dopey also means that you will either have to sacrifice evenings in the parks for early bedtimes or be really exhausted from playing in the parks and then getting up absurdly early (we're talking 3:00am means you to to sleep in before running the race).

3. Race(s) at the end. This is my least favorite. You have to monitor time on your feet, et all leading up to the race(s) and then are running them on extra tired legs from all the parks time. Still it was the only way I could do the race and I was able to finish with ease despite battling the last vestiges of a cold the very first days of the trip back in 2012.



Blue Caterpillar said:


> Is there a good blog/site/thread you recommend for a first timers guide to Disney world? I did a lazy search and most seem to be travel agents, which is fine. I didn't see it in theme park strategies but maybe it's in another sub forum?


I really like the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World in book or ebook format. Depending on how far out you are, they also have extensive resort reviews and restaurant reviews that may help you choose where you want to stay and what restaurants sound right for you. 

The resort and dining message boards here on the DIS also offer a lot of reviews, thoughts, current state of things etc. As a side note, I have tried multiple restaurants that I never would have even considered after hearing rave reviews about them from the running community here on the DIS. I tend to stick with what I already know and love at WDW so it's nice to try something new and have more options.


----------



## Jillfo

SAFD:

Favorite Non-Disney Races - San Francisco Marathon and 26.2 with Donna (both on their original courses); Miracle Match Half; and Cooper River Bridge Run.

Bucket List Races - Used to be London Marathon and Marathon du Medoc, but I've retired from marathons.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:

Favorite non Disney race: San Francisco Giant Race Half Marathon. Flattest course in San Francisco and goes up by the Golden Gate Bridge, through Golden Gate Park, along the shores of the bay, and then finishes on the field at Oracle Park where the Giants play. After the race, they allow runners to take photos in the Giants dugout, stretch in the outfield, and just enjoy being on the field itself in general.

Bucket List Races: I don't believe a race is offered that even allows this, but I would love to run on the football field of LaVell Edwards Stadium at Brigham Young University. I graduated from BYU and being on the field itself for just a couple of minutes when I was in college was a thrill.


----------



## davyimpact

A very encouraging sign yesterday.....Boston Marathon scheduled for October announced they will have 20k entrants. While less than their usual 30k, the fact that a big time race before Dis is committing now is a very positive sign.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:
Favorite non-Disney races:
Chicago, lululemon Toronto 10K and Toronto Waterfront HM

Bucket List Races:
lululemon Seawheeze HM, Half Corked Marathon, NYC, LA Marathon


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:
Favorite Non-Disney Races:
NYC Marathon (I'd like a do-over, but the event was amazing), Chicago Marathon is always great, Louisiana Marathon (PR)

Bucket List Race:
Boston, Something "gradual" downhill like Tunnel Marathon just to try it, a full marathon with nice consistent light/medium rain


----------



## lhermiston

Blue Caterpillar said:


> Is there a good blog/site/thread you recommend for a first timers guide to Disney world? I did a lazy search and most seem to be travel agents, which is fine. I didn't see it in theme park strategies but maybe it's in another sub forum?



Disney Tourist Blog. Tom has advice and reviews on EVERYTHING. Want to know the best spot in MK for fireworks? There’s a post on that. Curious about 50s Prime Time Cafe? He has a review. Just want 100 tips for first timers? He’s got you covered.

Best pool? Best use of snack credits? Tips on DATW? It’s on the blog.

I believe Tom and Sarah have reviewed every resort and restaurant on property and they’re not all food bloggy. They’re the kind of reviews you’d get from a friend who just came back from WDW.

On top of that, Tom’s photography is astounding.


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> Disney Tourist Blog. Tom has advice and reviews on EVERYTHING. Want to know the best spot in MK for fireworks? There’s a post on that. Curious about 50s Prime Time Cafe? He has a review. Just want 100 tips for first timers? He’s got you covered.
> 
> Best pool? Best use of snack credits? Tips on DATW? It’s on the blog.
> 
> I believe Tom and Sarah have reviewed every resort and restaurant on property and they’re not all food bloggy. They’re the kind of reviews you’d get from a friend who just came back from WDW.
> 
> On top of that, Tom’s photography is astounding.


I totally agree with that. And reading their blog is just a pleasure in general.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

It looks like the runDIsney races sell out quickly. How do you stay aware of when registration opens up so you don't get closed out? When should we expect registration to open? 

I'm new at this and don't know anything.


----------



## Novatrix

1GoldenSun said:


> It looks like the runDIsney races sell out quickly. How do you stay aware of when registration opens up so you don't get closed out? When should we expect registration to open?
> 
> I'm new at this and don't know anything.



Usually, if I see one of the race threads on here has suddenly jumped by 10 pages, I figure rundisney has made an announcement on registration dates and check the main site. Never been wrong yet with that method.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD:
Favorite non-Disney races:
Keys100, RockyRaccon 100, Capt'n Karl's series, Austin marathon, Habanero 100

Bucket List Races:
Western States, Comrades, Tarawera, UTMB, Moab 240, tgny100, LAVS, Marathon des Sables


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> It looks like the runDIsney races sell out quickly. How do you stay aware of when registration opens up so you don't get closed out? When should we expect registration to open?
> 
> I'm new at this and don't know anything.




This is a good place. I also follow and have notifficatioons turned on for the rundisney twitter feed and facebook group. Rundisney website www.rundisney.com is good too. All official information will be posted there.

That being said, typically you have a good bit of notice before registration opens at least a few weeks and normally months. They don't really go "registration is openinig tomorrow". Most of the time we have calendars for 2-3 races down the road with registration opening dates.

This year is not normal and so when will registration open? We don't know. We don't even know what the next race will be. Last year marathon weekend was supposed to start early april but got pushed to may. Wine and Dine would have registration open now in a normal year.

If you want an idea of dates, this was the original 2020 calendar (still depressing to look at). Notice the "on-sale" dates.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Oh wow, so tickets for the 2021 January Marathon Weekend were supposed to go on sale in April 2020. So if this were a normal year, we'd be expecting registration to open soon. But if they usually give advance notice before registration begins an they have't done that yet, they're probably not planning on doing this in April this year. 

Thanks for the information; I'll keep an eye on these boards and the website and sign up with the Facebook group.


----------



## MissLiss279

1GoldenSun said:


> Oh wow, so tickets for the 2021 January Marathon Weekend were supposed to go on sale in April 2020. So if this were a normal year, we'd be expecting registration to open soon. But if they usually give advance notice before registration begins an they have't done that yet, they're probably not planning on doing this in April this year.
> 
> Thanks for the information; I'll keep an eye on these boards and the website and sign up with the Facebook group.


I think someone mentioned this before. A few years ago, they didn’t open registration until July - so we know they still have time to make decisions about and open registration for MW 2022. Also, I think they have opened registration almost a year in advance before, so they really have been all over the place with it. I do think April is probably the most typical time for registration to open, but this (of course) is not a typical year.


----------



## Krandor

MissLiss279 said:


> I think someone mentioned this before. A few years ago, they didn’t open registration until July - so we know they still have time to make decisions about and open registration for MW 2022. Also, I think they have opened registration almost a year in advance before, so they really have been all over the place with it. I do think April is probably the most typical time for registration to open, but this (of course) is not a typical year.



Totally agree. I think about 6 months out is probably drop dead date for registration both ffrom a planning/admin standpoint on rundisney side and a planning/training standpoint on the runners side which puts you are early July. 

Like we're all said this is not a normal year but I think if they are having MW an announcement would be needed by end of May giving a month or so before registration opens.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> Disney Tourist Blog. Tom has advice and reviews on EVERYTHING. Want to know the best spot in MK for fireworks? There’s a post on that. Curious about 50s Prime Time Cafe? He has a review. Just want 100 tips for first timers? He’s got you covered.
> 
> Best pool? Best use of snack credits? Tips on DATW? It’s on the blog.
> 
> I believe Tom and Sarah have reviewed every resort and restaurant on property and they’re not all food bloggy. They’re the kind of reviews you’d get from a friend who just came back from WDW.
> 
> On top of that, Tom’s photography is astounding.



I totally agree!  Disney Tourist Blog has been my go to for years.  I just reviewed all their articles on Caribbean Resort for our trip in January and as usual it was very informative, filled with great suggestions and wonderful pictures!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I think I read some ways back in this thread that people are reserving their accommodations for the 2022 marathon weekend. What are you assuming the dates will probably be?


----------



## camaker

1GoldenSun said:


> I think I read some ways back in this thread that people are reserving their accommodations for the 2022 marathon weekend. What are you assuming the dates will probably be?



January 6-9 would be consistent with previous Marathon Weekend scheduling.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

camaker said:


> January 6-9 would be consistent with previous Marathon Weekend scheduling.


Great; thanks!


----------



## MissLiss279

1GoldenSun said:


> Great; thanks!


I think typically it is the weekend before MLK Jr. Day.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
favorite non-Disney races - the NYC marathon was an epic experience (even if I blew up at mile 20!).  I ran MCM in 2019 when it was a torrential downpour, so I didn't feel like I got the full experience of that and would love a do-over someday.

bucket list races - I want to do the world majors (so far have only run NYC) - so London, Tokyo, Berlin, Chicago and Boston (if I could only do one of these it would be London!)
- the Big Sur marathon and LA marathon have been on my radar for awhile too


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Talking about Tom Bricker and the Disney Tour Blog has me thinking photography. So for this week’s Sundays are for Disney, it’s show and tell! Post your favorite Disney pics and tell us all a bit about them.

I went a little overboard, so bear with me.

Pic 1: I've told this story a few times. Touring MK the night before the 2019 marathon with my girls. Favorite night ever at Disney.



Pic 2: After a couple of failed attempts at staying out for IllumiNations, I finally caught the show after the 2017 marathon. I snagged an awesome spot in Italy and was so thrilled with how many of my pictures turned out. 



Pic 3: The Goof Troop Roving Road Party. This picture just brings me massive amounts of joy every time I see it.



Pic 4: 7DMT. I'd never done a WDW solo trip before MW2020 (and haven't since ... thanks Covid). This pic makes me feel like I embraced being alone. It's also just kind of fun?



Pic 5: Long-time runDisney all-stars probably know about my obsession with shooting fireworks by now. This picture was taken after the 2020 marathon. I had a great spot almost all to myself, thanks to an extremely kind cast member.




Pic 6: 2020 Half marathon. My first time running a race with a group of people. Basically a Goof Troop trial run. This picture really captures the fun we had.



That's all for now. I might be tempted to put up more fireworks photos later because I can't help myself. Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: far too many pictures to choose from, though this is one of my favorites. It’s a dear friend & I enjoying the full together in 2017 after we ran the Not a Half around & between Epcot and DHS the day before. Being the first runner who stopped at Thirsty River made it even better.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

My one and only character stop.  I had a great training for Princess 2019 but Colorado doesn’t have central Florida’s humidity.  I threw my time goal out the window and decided to just enjoy the course.


----------



## BikeFan

Lots of great pics since I've started dragging friends, family, and running club members down with me to WDW for RunDisney events, but nothing so far beats Marathon Weekend 2018, when my wife, son, and brother-in-law all finished their first full.  
Pic 1: Pre-race pic, marathon morning.  L-R: my son Sam (first-timer); me; my brother Andrew (experienced marathoner and triathlete); my wife Lolita (first-timer); our running club friend Emily (experienced marathoner, but first Goofy), and; Tony (first-timer), my brother-in-law. 


Pic 2: The final .2 miles with my son.  He'd run track and cross country in high school, but hadn't done much endurance work and massively hit the wall in the final 10K.  My brother took off and left us but of course I stayed with my son, until we passed that final Mile 26.  He saw that finish banner and took off like a rocket!  I about died sprinting after him to get finish line photos together.  I still give him grief about that finish to this day!    



Pic 3:  After crossing the line with my son, I got some fresh clothes, took a bus back to Disney Studios, and joined the rest of our group for the final 3 miles of their race.  I got to finish again with my wife and friends, which really made it an amazing day.  


Pic 4: And of course since running Disney races with family is too much fun not to do again, we returned later that year for Star Wars Weekend.  My oldest daughter Maggie joined me and my brother-in-law Tony for the Dark Side Challenge: 



Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Like others, ive got way too many to post them all.

The trip that started it all. The day after the 2012 Half in the MK with my nephew.

Full circle. Finishing the 2020 MW 5k with the same nephew.



A few from one of my favorite races with my sister. I’m believe it was the 2015 MW Half

From my only Disney Cruise.

The only time I’ve had all my nieces and nephews with me at the parks. My dad had to stay home, but we found a serendipitous spot to take the picture with Jiminy Cricket, his favorite character.

Just my nephew and I and our friend Chewbacca

First time in Galaxy’s Edge

My favorite MNSSHP picture. It was tough to get the kids to stand in line for 30 minutes for a picture, but I think it was worth it.

Looking forward to so many more in the future.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Me, my wife Amy, a close friend Annette and my oldest son Kyle - We decided that we were going to finish this together as it was the first half marathon for Annette and Kyle.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm loving all of these pictures everyone is posting! I can't wait until I have some of my own!

I know this has been discussed but I scrolled back over many pages and can't find it. Are there any resorts that are better or worse than others to stay at for Marathon Weekend? Does anybody have a specific preference? I think I'm going to go ahead and get reservations SOMEWHERE, but as it gets closer to the date (assuming it happens) I may try to rent DVC points. I just want to be sure I'll have somewhere to stay, but I have no idea which resort to choose.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
Great pics everyone!  Here are some of ours.

Alone on TOT:



Appreciating New England weather after running in the Florida heat [Star Wars 2019]  and why is the
guy behind me so happy?



Social distancing on the Boardwalk after the 10K:


----------



## PCFriar80

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm loving all of these pictures everyone is posting! I can't wait until I have some of my own!
> 
> I know this has been discussed but I scrolled back over many pages and can't find it. Are there any resorts that are better or worse than others to stay at for Marathon Weekend? Does anybody have a specific preference? I think I'm going to go ahead and get reservations SOMEWHERE, but as it gets closer to the date (assuming it happens) I may try to rent DVC points. I just want to be sure I'll have somewhere to stay, but I have no idea which resort to choose.


Everyone has their preferences for different reasons.  I'll give you mine and then a general sense for the other resorts.  We've been going to marathon weekend since 2006.  We own at BCV so I'm a little bias, but have stayed at CB [which was great by the way] for two event weekends.  We make marathon weekend a vacation event. I only run the 1/2 and then the 10K when they introduced it later.   We love the location of BCV for pre and post vacation walking access to Epcot and HS. 

You can not walk to start for any races from an Epcot resort.......but, if you're not running the 10K or full it's a great spectator location!  Bus transportation from all resorts for the 5K and 10K.  Magic Kingdom resorts get the advantage with monorail service to/from the start for the 1/2 and full.

If you're there just to run then I would suggest any resort that fits your budget.  If you want to enhance the experience, transportation or park-wise then either MK resorts or Epcot resorts.  Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Barca33Runner

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm loving all of these pictures everyone is posting! I can't wait until I have some of my own!
> 
> I know this has been discussed but I scrolled back over many pages and can't find it. Are there any resorts that are better or worse than others to stay at for Marathon Weekend? Does anybody have a specific preference? I think I'm going to go ahead and get reservations SOMEWHERE, but as it gets closer to the date (assuming it happens) I may try to rent DVC points. I just want to be sure I'll have somewhere to stay, but I have no idea which resort to choose.



Let me first preface this by saying that I believe we will be seeing changes to a lot of things when Disney normalizes (for lack of better word). Although I won't go as far as others, the current CEO of Disney can fairly be described as much more concerned with the bottom line than the magic. It's also fair to say that's his job; but I am very interested, if not yet worried, to see what comes back, how it comes back, and how pricing is affected. Assuming race weekends are relatively unaffected in how they operate...

Every resort acts as a host resort for race weekends. This means there is transportation to and from the Expo and to and from each of the races. From this perspective there are no resorts you absolutely can't book; if you want to stay somewhere you should be able to book it and know your experience race-wise will not be negatively affected. I've stayed at POR, AoA, POP, and off-site for race weeks and have had a good time at each. My only issue was at POR which listed multiple bus stops as open on race morning. In reality, everything was filling at the main bus stop and the back depots were left to watch full bus after full bus pass wondering if we would make it on time (we did, but it was unneeded stress).

Personally, I loved staying at a Skyliner resort. The Skyliner provides no direct benefit for the races, but I was absolutely in love with the convenience it provided for other aspects of our stay.


----------



## lhermiston

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm loving all of these pictures everyone is posting! I can't wait until I have some of my own!
> 
> I know this has been discussed but I scrolled back over many pages and can't find it. Are there any resorts that are better or worse than others to stay at for Marathon Weekend? Does anybody have a specific preference? I think I'm going to go ahead and get reservations SOMEWHERE, but as it gets closer to the date (assuming it happens) I may try to rent DVC points. I just want to be sure I'll have somewhere to stay, but I have no idea which resort to choose.



The monorail loop resorts are very popular for MW, but I don’t think there’s any resort that won’t work in some capacity. POR can be a hassle given the multiple bus stops, but it worked for me for Dopey. I’ve also done Pop and ASMovies. Both were great.


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm loving all of these pictures everyone is posting! I can't wait until I have some of my own!
> 
> I know this has been discussed but I scrolled back over many pages and can't find it. Are there any resorts that are better or worse than others to stay at for Marathon Weekend? Does anybody have a specific preference? I think I'm going to go ahead and get reservations SOMEWHERE, but as it gets closer to the date (assuming it happens) I may try to rent DVC points. I just want to be sure I'll have somewhere to stay, but I have no idea which resort to choose.



A lot depends on you and what you are looking for. For myself I'm normally solo or with a friend and I just don't spend enough time at the resort to want to spend a ton of money. There was I thinik it was a motel 6 commercial once that used "every hotel looks like same when you turn the lights off" routine. My typicaal routine for race weekend is get up, race, come back and shower/change then head to the park (except for Sat/Sun of MW) and then get back just in time for bed. So I'm normally Pop or All stars though lately love pop more due to the skyliner. So nice for getting to epcot and DHS.

One thing to watch for is resorts with multiple bus stops since it could make getting the bus to the start line tougher if it is already full when it gets there.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I only intend to run the marathon, but will probably go up very early Friday morning and watch Friday and Saturday's races as well (I live about an hour and a half away). I'd like to stay somewhere convenient for watching (and cheering for!) the runners in the 10k and half-marathon, but I'm not sure what the course is.

I'm not too worried about park time because we go often, so park access isn't an issue.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

The weekend that started this obsession with runDisney races.

My DD running the mile race...

 

My DS and I running our first Princess Weekend Half Marathon...

 

And our EPCOT celebration...


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> I only intend to run the marathon, but will probably go up very early Friday morning and watch Friday and Saturday's races as well (I live about an hour and a half away). I'd like to stay somewhere convenient for watching (and cheering for!) the runners in the 10k and half-marathon, but I'm not sure what the course is.
> 
> I'm not too worried about park time because we go often, so park access isn't an issue.



The 10k will start in the epcot parking lot, circle around a bit then enters epcot around mile 3 and then finish back in the epcot parking lot. So I'd say for this one probably near the finish line area would be best.  This one also goes through the boardwalk area so that can be good too

The half course starts agaain in epcot parking lot, runs up to magic kingdom, through magic kingdom then back to epcot  and finish in the epcot parking lot, TTC, MK main street, are all good area (as well as finish line).

Here are the 2020 maps.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

So it looks like one of the Epcot resorts might be best. Or I could Skyline over from Pop. I think maybe I'll get reservations at Pop for now and consider renting DVC points for one of the Epcot resorts later on, possibly.


----------



## Barca33Runner

1GoldenSun said:


> So it looks like one of the Epcot resorts might be best. Or I could Skyline over from Pop. I think maybe I'll get reservations at Pop for now and consider renting DVC points for one of the Epcot resorts later on, possibly.



I wouldn’t count on the Skyliner being operational when the 10k is ongoing. The skyliner has not served as race transportation in the past as the International Gateway is nowhere near the staging area for the start of the races. It’s possible it will be open early for spectators to use, but normally it’s schedule is entirely based on park openings.

ETA: Anyone using the skyliner would also be trapped in the loading area assuming the same course for the 10k. The course exits at the international gateway, runs over the bridge to Boardwalk, around, back and then heads backstage next to the Skyliner terminal. They could rope off a decent sized area for spectators there, but I doubt they’d do it.


----------



## Krandor

Barca33Runner said:


> I wouldn’t count on the Skyliner being operational when the 10k is ongoing. The skyliner has not served as race transportation in the past as the International Gateway is nowhere near the staging area for the start of the races. It’s possible it will be open early for spectators to use, but normally it’s schedule is entirely based on park openings.
> 
> ETA: Anyone using the skyliner would also be trapped in the loading area assuming the same course for the 10k. The course exits at the international gateway, runs over the bridge to Boardwalk, around, back and then heads backstage next to the Skyliner terminal. They could rope off a decent sized area for spectators there, but I doubt they’d do it.



totally agree on both points.  The only transporatioon other then race buses I remember running were monorails but those do have the advantage of dropping off near the start/finish area at epcot and spectator areas of MK.  

I do think for the 10k the boardwalk area is a real good spot for spectators since there is a lot of room there to find you a spot.  But if you are not staying there uber/driving is going to be your best bet to get there (and driving dependent on rules for visiting other resorts being relaxed from where they are today)


----------



## PrincessV

1GoldenSun said:


> I only intend to run the marathon, but will probably go up very early Friday morning and watch Friday and Saturday's races as well (I live about an hour and a half away). I'd like to stay somewhere convenient for watching (and cheering for!) the runners in the 10k and half-marathon, but I'm not sure what the course is.


Any resort in your budget is fine for the races. I usually stay offsite, but I drive to WDW and have a car to get to the races.

For spectating both the 10K and half, one of the BW resorts is going to be your best bet. Probably*. Both races have historically utilized the BW *The only hitch could be if rD changes the courses, opts not to open certain resorts (unlikely, but we never imagined WDW would close altogether, either, so...), or prohibits spectating.
ETA: Nope, nope, nope. I was thinking 10K and _Marathon_. There really isn't any one resort great for spectating the 10K and Half. But what you could do is take a race bus to the start of both races and spectate the start, finish, and/or a bit just outside EP.

FWIW, I won't book a hotel until waaay down the road. I know lots of folks like to get rolling early, but there are also plenty of us who don't, and we all find places to stay in the end. So don't feel like there's any pressure to do something NOW!


----------



## Krandor

PrincessV said:


> For spectating both the 10K and half, one of the BW resorts is going to be your best bet. Probably*. Both races have historically utilized the BW *The only hitch could be if rD changes the courses, opts not to open certain resorts (unlikely, but we never imagined WDW would close altogether, either, so...), or prohibits spectating.



The 10k and the full use the boardwalk loop.  The half typically doesn't.  In fact the half normally doesn't even do world showcase.  You come in one side of the park, past SSE then back out.  One year IIRC you did loop up to world showcase entrace and then back down.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

Fantastic question!  I love seeing everyone’s pictures and I loved going through all mine trying to figure out what to share.  Here is what I came up with.


This is my all time favorite picture of my wife and girls at Disney World.  It is from LONG ago though.  The girls are teenagers now.  Here they were 2 & 6.  It was out first trip to WDW and our first morning at Pop.  A wonderful memory.


My youngest first ever Run Disney race, she was about 10.  She was still bringing her favorite stuffie on trips then - Racoony.  He was a big hit when she met Pocahontas!


The last one is from two years ago. We just finished the Tea Cups. We always go on this and make it spin as fast as we can. I try not to throw up and managed to get a picture.


----------



## meye1099

*SAFD: *It was hard to pick my favorite Disney photos, but here they are...

I love this photo caught of me riding Splash Mountain with my best friend!! 



This is me on a behind-the-scenes diving excursion in Epcot to surprise my girlfriend à la _Love Actually_. So much fun! (The sign was my best friend's idea!) 



This is me getting back together with my girlfriend. ❤ It was the best trip! So magical! (My best friend was hiding in the bushes to capture this moment!)


----------



## PrincessV

Krandor said:


> The 10k and the full use the boardwalk loop.  The half typically doesn't.  In fact the half normally doesn't even do world showcase.  You come in one side of the park, past SSE then back out.  One year IIRC you did loop up to world showcase entrace and then back down.


Yep, you're right - my mind was picturing the 10K and full. I don't think there's any resort particularly great for spectating the 10K _and_ half.


----------



## Krandor

PrincessV said:


> Yep, you're right - my mind was picturing the 10K and full. I don't think there's any resort particularly great for spectating the 10K _and_ half.



It is easy to get the courses mixed up. They are simaliar... but not. 

I think boardwalk is best for 10k and I'd say either start/finish or MK for half.  But yeah you are going to have to travel for one.  Can always hit race transportation to start line area and then monorail over to MK area for the hallf. Probably about the best way to do it without driiving/uber and even then would still need to go to start/finish area.  There are not really a lot of good spectator places I can think of between MK and epcot for the half.


----------



## PrincessV

Krandor said:


> It is easy to get the courses mixed up. They are simaliar... but not.
> 
> I think boardwalk is best for 10k and I'd say either start/finish or MK for half.  But yeah you are going to have to travel for one.  Can always hit race transportation to start line area and then monorail over to MK area for the hallf. Probably about the best way to do it without driiving/uber and even then would still need to go to start/finish area.  There are not really a lot of good spectator places I can think of between MK and epcot for the half.


Yep, totally agree. Outside the Poly/GF is nice for half spectating, but they'd have to travel for the 10K. I have used my car to drive to a BW resort to spectate, but that was Before Times, and particularly before they started limiting spectating - I wouldn't count on that being an option going forward.


----------



## iamsarahpotts

I don't have any runDisney pictures - so these are just plain old trip photos! 

This was at Epcot on my Mom's 60th birthday - right before Covid shut everything down! It was so fun to go to WDW and celebrate with her!



My husband and I always do ridiculous poses for ride photos. I guess it's kind of hard to tell, but he has my Minnie ears on and just looks silly while I look insane. 


30th Birthday with Mickey! I took a LOT of photos wearing those 30 glasses. 


This is actually a rare, good picture of us - even if we're being basic at the purple wall! We were trying to take a selfie and a custodian walked by and offered to take our photo. We're usually by ourselves when we travel, so it's not often we get a cute picture because one of us is always taking the photo and not in it. The guy who took our photo was so nice and chatted with us for a few minutes. It's a good memory!


This is my little sister at AK and I love it because she is so cute.


Rafiki made my husband hold his sunglasses for the photo 


I don't have many photos from when I was a kid saved digitally. This has made me realized I need to get on that!


----------



## iamsarahpotts

meye1099 said:


> *SAFD: *It was hard to pick my favorite Disney photos, but here they are...



Hollywood should turn your love story into a weekly sitcom made for tweens to watch when they're binging TV on Friday nights! Or something.


----------



## Marc A.

For the first time in years Marathon 2022 lines up with the kids winter break and*, if it goes*, the four of us want to participate in some capacity. 
I’m a Dopey 2020 participant who will need some intense training once I know it’s a go.  This past year has been bad for running and weight gain. However we are booked already so our fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  From my very first trip to WDW--which was also the first for my daughter (then 3) and son (5 mos).I've always loved this picture.


----------



## lahobbs4

These pics are making me cry a little! I'm so ready to get back there, either for running or just for a vacation. Here are some of our favorites over the years:

Our first trip with our oldest. The characters would walk down MainStreet USA after the Welcome Show at the train station. Aladdin photobombed us but my son was still staring at Jasmine, who was with him! 


The last year for the Osborne lights 


Our daughter wouldn't look at the camera for the picture because she couldn't stop staring at Mickey Mouse!


And my first runDisney race: the 2017 cancelled half marathon that turned into a full marathon (with only 9 miles of training, yikes). If it weren't for this accidental race, I may never have had the courage to sign up for Dopey. SO worth it!


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> Our first trip with our oldest. The characters would walk down MainStreet USA after the Welcome Show at the train station. Aladdin photobombed us but *my son was still staring at Jasmine*, who was with him!
> View attachment 564773



Boys


----------



## meye1099

iamsarahpotts said:


> Hollywood should turn your love story into a weekly sitcom made for tweens to watch when they're binging TV on Friday nights! Or something.



Oh my, that is brilliant!


----------



## Popo

After the picture was taken, Eeyore would not let Ethan go.  Actually held him for a couple minutes.  When it came time to leave, Eeyore followed us out.


----------



## Popo

Delilah is absolutely enamored by Elsa.


----------



## PrincessV

Fangirling all over the Emperor never gets old. RIP Dark Side races.


----------



## Dimickey

Sorry to drop in but I'm a new user here. I have been reading this boards for some weeks now and your stories are really inspiring and making me dream even more about the Disney races.

My runDisney history: I started running with runDisney when Disneyland Paris introduced their own run weekend in 2016 since I'm European. Being a new runner, I did the 5K. Had so much fun and my motivation boosted. The year after, I signed in for the 31K Challenge (Half Marathon and 10K). It was my first halfmarathon at a running event which made me very emotional. Since then I returned every race weekend at Disneyland Paris to do the 36K Challenge (introduced since 2018). Loving the Paris races so much, something new appeared at my bucket list: the Castle to Chateau medal. I always heard it was difficult to enter the Disney World Marathon weekend so I tried to register whithout too many expectations but I was able to sign in for the half at Disney World in 2019. Do I have to say it was amazing? The atmosphere, the people, the organisation,... I was really amazed. I always said I would never do a marathon but then I was at Disney World a few days and saw many people with signs of the Dopey Challenge (like shirts etc), saw so many people run during the Half who also did the Dopey and even met some people doing the Dopey. It changed my mind... and at the end of my trip to Disney World I knew, if I ever run a marathon it's at Disney. Meanwhile I'm thinking: if I travel to Disney World, join the Marathon Weekend, run the Marathon - why not going all the way and go for Dopey. 

So that's the summary of me and runDisney. Having done a lot of halfmarathons, training for a marathon and hoping to do Dopey in 2022


----------



## lhermiston

Dimickey said:


> Sorry to drop in but I'm a new user here. I have been reading this boards for some weeks now and your stories are really inspiring and making me dream even more about the Disney races.
> 
> My runDisney history: I started running with runDisney when Disneyland Paris introduced their own run weekend in 2016 since I'm European. Being a new runner, I did the 5K. Had so much fun and my motivation boosted. The year after, I signed in for the 31K Challenge (Half Marathon and 10K). It was my first halfmarathon at a running event which made me very emotional. Since then I returned every race weekend at Disneyland Paris to do the 36K Challenge (introduced since 2018). Loving the Paris races so much, something new appeared at my bucket list: the Castle to Chateau medal. I always heard it was difficult to enter the Disney World Marathon weekend so I tried to register whithout too many expectations but I was able to sign in for the half at Disney World in 2019. Do I have to say it was amazing? The atmosphere, the people, the organisation,... I was really amazed. I always said I would never do a marathon but then I was at Disney World a few days and saw many people with signs of the Dopey Challenge (like shirts etc), saw so many people run during the Half who also did the Dopey and even met some people doing the Dopey. It changed my mind... and at the end of my trip to Disney World I knew, if I ever run a marathon it's at Disney. Meanwhile I'm thinking: if I travel to Disney World, join the Marathon Weekend, run the Marathon - why not going all the way and go for Dopey.
> 
> So that's the summary of me and runDisney. Having done a lot of halfmarathons, training for a marathon and hoping to do Dopey in 2022



Welcome!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in: not a race pic, not sure what year it is, may be the last time the whole family was there. That's me in the sunglasses. I always laugh that the boys and girls have sorted themselves, possibly based on stinky-ness.


----------



## flav

SAFD: So many favourite pictures... This one is from our last trip, and DD first 10k. I am realizing that the pictures I like most are always action shots. We need to stop posing.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another round of Sundays are for Disney!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s your favorite Disney keepsake, souvenir or piece of memorabilia? For this question, medals are not included.

Mine is probably my Monsters University hat. It’s actually my second. We went one trip and I looked for a hat, but they were sold out everywhere.

A couple years later, I got a MU hat as a departing gift from my coworkers when I switched jobs. I wore it during my 2019 trip, but then lost it on Splash Mountain (despite warnings from the CMs and my youngest daughter)!

Fortunately, the hats were much easier to find that trip and I picked up a replacement in the Splash Mountain gift shop. I now hold onto it a little tighter on the big drop.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

This was by far the biggest purchase I’ve ever made at Disney but I wouldn’t have made it a f I didn’t like it so much. Earlier this year we made a quick trip to Festival of the Arts. I was looking for something to fill an empty wall and came home with this:

I got it as an unstretched canvas and brought it home and got it stretched and framed. The picture had added significance for me as my family had a similar (non-Disney related) painting when I was a kid. My brother, sister and I always believed it had hidden pictures and such (it didn’t) and we spent hours (cumulatively) looking over and trying to figure out it’s secrets (there weren’t any).

Anyway, this picture actually does have those things:

It’s already bringing the room together and I’m looking forward to years of bringing a little Disney into my life every day.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s your favorite Disney keepsake, souvenir or piece of memorabilia? For this question, medals are not included.



This mug. Bought one like this during my first visit to WDW way back when.


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
In 2004, I made it to the "Hot Seat" at the Who Wants to be a Millionaire attraction [which is now Toy Story Mania].  My heart was pounding worse than I can ever remember.  I was fortunate enough to make it through 11 questions and went out on the 125,000 point question [Ancient History].  So, I made it 2 full rounds, got 11 pins, 1 baseball cap, and a polo shirt.  They're still stashed away someplace for safekeeping.  That attraction was a lot of fun to spectate but can really send you for a loop when you actually get down there.  I remember the various hosts being very good at what they did!  In fact, one of them [Kevin] showed up years later as Indiana Jones on that set!


----------



## PCFriar80

Double Post..... See above!  I got too excited and leaned on the enter key too long.....


----------



## iamsarahpotts

My husband and I started mailing ourselves postcards from our trips. We both write some memories from the trip and then it shows up at our house a few days after we get home! They're fun to look back on years later and say "oh yeah, remember when..."

I will say it's getting more difficult to find postcards at the parks and resorts though! I hope they don't go away.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

My favorite  souvenir is Fuzzball from my first trip that I can remember to Disneyland. Its a bit worn but survived all these years. I was lucky to see captain eo again when they brought it back awhile ago.


----------



## meye1099

m


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:  

I think this obsession could eventually get me on the show hoarders.  I have so many items that some would not even consider a keepsake.  But if we are to list just a few:

My red and grey Walt Disney World ball cap.
My grey hoodie with 1971 on it.
The Batuuan Spira gift card that you can grab from the Droid Depot.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  My Dole Whip Loungefly backpack, my Alex and Ani Dole Whip bracelet, my collection of Disney pins (from when pin trading was good), and several articles of clothing, including my 2013 Princess runDisney zip-up.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I bought the You Are Here mugs for Disneyland and EPCOT.  I was at DL for the Tinkerbell 10k and needed a stop at Starbucks the first day I was there (very early morning flight).  I loved the DL mug and I bought one on my way out of the park that day.  Since I had the DL mug, I bought the EPCOT one for the Princess weekend 10k in 2019, since the course is at EPCOT.


----------



## camaker

My favorite souvenir is a Sorcerer Mickey mug I got on the trip where we introduced my parents to Disney World. I use it for tea all the time.


----------



## flav

SAFD favorite memorabilia :

This Starbucks Disney cup, best of both worlds.


The Mickey sandwich cutter, everything tastes better in that shape.

And, even though it was not purchased at Disney, the Lego Cinderella Castle my mom gave me (what a surprise) to thank me for inviting her there the previous year.

Other runner up, my runDisney shirts (it is all I wear these days), my Dole Whip making machine and my photo-autographe albums (especially the 2011 which makes sound).


----------



## MATTERHORN

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Welcome to another round of Sundays are for Disney!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s your favorite Disney keepsake, souvenir or piece of memorabilia? For this question, medals are not included.
> 
> Mine is probably my Monsters University hat. It’s actually my second. We went one trip and I looked for a hat, but they were sold out everywhere.
> 
> A couple years later, I got a MU hat as a departing gift from my coworkers when I switched jobs. I wore it during my 2019 trip, but then lost it on Splash Mountain (despite warnings from the CMs and my youngest daughter)!
> 
> Fortunately, the hats were much easier to find that trip and I picked up a replacement in the Splash Mountain gift shop. I now hold onto it a little tighter on the big drop.
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!




Just read this and had to laugh! I love my MU hat, and about three years ago, we thought we had lost it and my oldest daughter and I looked EVERYWHERE!! 

Fast forward to last week, we were re-carpeting the kids rooms and my middle daughter is taking every last single thing out of her room and what did we find?? Yep, the MU hat! I was so excited and now I see that someone else out there can relate to my excitement!  Glad you got a replacement!


----------



## MATTERHORN

SAFD:  OMG, there's so many! But I'd have to say my Disneyland 60th anniversary tank top! I just love it and rarely wear it because I don't want to wear it out! 

But I collect the Starbucks mugs (love how they stack) and retire the early releases to a wall display as the new ones come out in case of accidental breakage. Also collect Loungefly backpacks. And now I've been on a fanny pack kick.


----------



## camaker

Alright, I give up. How do you guys get portrait oriented pictures to display correctly and not turned on their sides?


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Alright, I give up. How do you guys get portrait oriented pictures to display correctly and not turned on their sides?



I have to go in and do a slight edit to the pictures in my phone. They orientate correctly after I do that. Usually I just do a minor crop.

ETA: I’d have to think there are easier/other ways, but that’s what I’ve found that works for me so I’ve gone with it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> This was by far the biggest purchase I’ve ever made at Disney but I wouldn’t have made it a f I didn’t like it so much. Earlier this year we made a quick trip to Festival of the Arts. I was looking for something to fill an empty wall and came home with this:
> View attachment 565654
> I got it as an unstretched canvas and brought it home and got it stretched and framed. The picture had added significance for me as my family had a similar (non-Disney related) painting when I was a kid. My brother, sister and I always believed it had hidden pictures and such (it didn’t) and we spent hours (cumulatively) looking over and trying to figure out it’s secrets (there weren’t any).
> 
> Anyway, this picture actually does have those things:
> View attachment 565655
> It’s already bringing the room together and I’m looking forward to years of bringing a little Disney into my life every day.


Omg, I love the tree by itself, but the fact it has things hidden all over the picture? I want it NOW!   Lol.  Glad you had an amazing find.   Looks great framed!


----------



## GBRforWDW

SAFD:. Im a big hoodie wearer, doesn't matter what time of year, especially just chilling in my house. I found 2 great disney themed hoodies on my last trip, but this one has been my favorite:







I wore it practically every day when we were still working from home this winter. Lol. I also got a selfie in this with Topolinos artist Mickey.


----------



## BigEeyore

I got this little Jedi Mickey in 2016, and he goes on all my vacations with me and has logged lots of park time, along with the backpack which I also love.


----------



## Baloo in MI

iamsarahpotts said:


> My husband and I started mailing ourselves postcards from our trips. We both write some memories from the trip and then it shows up at our house a few days after we get home! They're fun to look back on years later and say "oh yeah, remember when..."
> 
> I will say it's getting more difficult to find postcards at the parks and resorts though! I hope they don't go away.
> View attachment 565670View attachment 565671



Such a cool idea!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

GBRforWDW said:


> Omg, I love the tree by itself, but the fact it has things hidden all over the picture? I want it NOW!   Lol.  Glad you had an amazing find.   Looks great framed!






Here are a few examples. It’s a lot of fun to have so many movies and characters represented.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Ok, I narrowed it down to three items:

1) My 20+ year old Disneyland Fleece.  Nothing really special, it just has held up forever, keeps me warm and it says Disneyland!

2) My Disney Dad hat that my youngest bought me.  It came with a card were she talked about how our time as a family in the parks are so special to her and that she treasures the memories.  My heart was full!

3). My dad found these old Disneyland ride tickets and bought them for me.  Not sure what I will do with them yet, but for now fun to look at the history and imagine deciding what E-ticket ride I am going on.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Barca33Runner said:


> View attachment 565745
> View attachment 565746
> View attachment 565747
> 
> Here are a few examples. It’s a lot of fun to have so many movies and characters represented.


This is really fun and unique.  I found one online, says it's the last one.  Not sure I can swing the price tag but I'm thinking about it. Hehe.


----------



## iamsarahpotts

meye1099 said:


> *SAFD:* I'm not into Disney merchandise, but I do have this autograph book from when I was five and first went to Disney World in 1995 that I've kept around. And I'm very into Marie Kondoing, so it must bring me some joy!
> 
> View attachment 565683View attachment 565684



I have the same book! I actually still bring it with me and try to get one autograph each trip. 



flav said:


> SAFD favorite memorabilia :
> my Dole Whip making machine


now what’s this about a dole whip making machine?


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I hate clutter and don't like a lot of "stuff" hanging around, and I'm a local on a budget, so I don't buy much at WDW. But I do have a habit of buying ceramic mugs from WDW resorts when I stay at them - I use them every day for coffee, so they get well-used and are limited to one per resort.


----------



## Popo

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s your favorite Disney keepsake, souvenir or piece of memorabilia? For this question, medals are not included.


Kungaloosh button from the Adventurers Club.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD:  The sweater I'm holding in this picture and the perfume from the Norway Pavillion are my two favorite Disney souveniers.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: This is easy....I don't have one. I'm not a "stuff" kind of person, and I don't really care to shop, so I can't really think of anything that I have ever bought at Disney for myself. When I took my kids, they would do penny presses and pins (which I still have....anyone a collector?) Like @PCFriar80, I also played Millionaire, but I think I only kept one pin and let the kids trade the rest, and the hat and shirt didn't fit. 

Now if we ever have a "Sundays Aren't for Disney" version of souvenirs, I will gladly offer up my favorite souvenir:  A stuffed moose that turns inside out into a Saab.  (From a work trip to Saab in Sweden. They used to do a moose test for frontal/side impact)


----------



## flav

iamsarahpotts said:


> now what’s this about a dole whip making machine?


It is really a ice cream/sherbet making machine (with a compressor) in which I use official Pineapple Dole Whip Soft Serve mix. We all got real nostalgic about Disney and Hawaii last summer and splurged. Best impulsive pandemic buy ever!


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

SAFD: Got into running in my early 20's. Did a few 5Ks and got bitten by the bug. Did the 2006 WDW Marathon, my first ever. Didn't know what I was doing but finished. Kept at it, and five years later (with new wife and child in tow) did NYC in 2011. Life and injuries have hampered me from keeping up with running, but slogged through DL Star Wars Half in 2016. Did 5K Virtual Run with my wife and three kids last September *on* the WDW property. (pro-tip: Grand Floridian staff aren't terribly accommodating at helping you find water). Eagerly hoping to see some news on summer virtual series or WDW Marathon 2022. 

PS - got out and did a full six miles injury and pain free today!


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

FYI - If anyone’s interested, the Boston Marathon has gone partially virtual. No qualifying time necessary. Can register at BAA.org. $75 for medal. $125 for medal and shirt


----------



## 1GoldenSun

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> FYI - If anyone’s interested, the Boston Marathon has gone partially virtual. No qualifying time necessary. Can register at BAA.org. $75 for medal. $125 for medal and shirt


Thanks, I just signed up! Going big-time for my first marathon.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I don’t tend to buy too much since I’m a local. Favorite souvenir right now are some pens I got at Yacht Club. Subtle hint of Disney.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> FYI - If anyone’s interested, the Boston Marathon has gone partially virtual. No qualifying time necessary. Can register at BAA.org. $75 for medal. $125 for medal and shirt





1GoldenSun said:


> Thanks, I just signed up! Going big-time for my first marathon.


As did I. Wanted to get in a marathon distance this year, and this is a great way to do it.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

BuckeyeBama said:


> As did I. Wanted to get in a marathon distance this year, and this is a great way to do it.


I feel like I'm kinda cheating going virtual - for all things, Boston! - but everything else in life this last year has gone virtual, and, let's be honest - this is the closest I am ever getting to competing.


----------



## poohs4me

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> FYI - If anyone’s interested, the Boston Marathon has gone partially virtual. No qualifying time necessary. Can register at BAA.org. $75 for medal. $125 for medal and shirt



Can someone tell me if it has to be done during specific days or can you shift it around? Say the weekend before or after?


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

poohs4me said:


> Can someone tell me if it has to be done during specific days or can you shift it around? Say the weekend before or after?


I don’t know how this is run, to be honest. I’ve done other virtual runs where I’ve gotten the medals after neglecting / forgetting to enter my time. I feel like this may be more rigid but need to check


----------



## jmasgat

poohs4me said:


> Can someone tell me if it has to be done during specific days or can you shift it around? Say the weekend before or after?



From the BAA website. "The virtual Boston Marathon will be held October 8-10, 2021. Participants may run their 26.2 miles anytime and anywhere during the October 8-10, 2021 race window to earn their finisher medal."


----------



## Warm Hugs

jmasgat said:


> From the BAA website. "The virtual Boston Marathon will be held October 8-10, 2021. Participants may run their 26.2 miles anytime and anywhere during the October 8-10, 2021 race window to earn their finisher medal."


It also has to be done with one continuous run... you can’t break it up into multiple runs to add up to 26.2 miles.

https://www.baa.org/virtual-125th-boston-marathon-fact-sheet
plus the virtual marathon medal will be different from the live run medal. In any case, it will still have the unicorn on the medal


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Warm Hugs said:


> It also has to be done with one continuous run... you can’t break it up into multiple runs to add up to 26.2 miles.
> 
> https://www.baa.org/virtual-125th-boston-marathon-fact-sheet
> plus the virtual marathon medal will be different from the live run medal. In any case, it will still have the unicorn on the medal


I wonder if they will use Strava to verify runs like the NYC Marathon did.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:


I got my first charm in November 2014 (the day after the collection was released) and have gotten a charm on each trip since.


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> From the BAA website. "The virtual Boston Marathon will be held October 8-10, 2021. Participants may run their 26.2 miles anytime and anywhere during the October 8-10, 2021 race window to earn their finisher medal."



Anyone who got into Chicago will have the unique opportunity to complete two majors simultaneously.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD (delayed):

Here is our favorite Disney souvenir. 



The story:
Our 10th anniversary cruise in 2007 was our first-ever 7-night.  We'd joined the DCL DIS meets thread.  This was the first time we really got engaged with fellow DISers for a vacation.  Ended up sitting with several families of them during first seating dinner.  @pjpoohbear really knew her stuff, and told the gang that Donald "Ducky" Williams would be on the cruise.  We had no idea who that was, and learned a little about him prior to embarking.  This sparked our interest in attending his presentation in the theater early in the sailing.  Ducky spent an hour with his back to the audience, telling us his life story and how he came to be the Senior Character Illustrator for the Walt Disney Company.  
He had a large pad of paper, an easel, and a pencil.  About every 3-4 minutes (I timed him) he'd flip the page and just keep drawing.  To our surprise, at the end of the story, he announced that there would be a raffle to give away all of the drawings he made in the hour (about 20 I recall).  We were each given a ticket upon entering the theater, but didn't know what they were for at the time.  The scream of joy from DW when her number was called caught Ducky's attention for its enthusiasm.  He happily sat for photos with anyone who wanted afterwards.  We bought a protective tube in the store to protect DW's prize, and she carried it close the whole way back to Pa.  
Today it hangs prominently in the family room where you can see it coming up the hallway from the front door.  Ironically, it was just a few months later that Pluto got company...Max came home.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I log on here every day to see if there's news about registration. Still nothing!   

At this point I'm in whether it's in-person or virtual. I'm training, I've got my resort reservations, and I'll go run it "virtually" AT Disney if I have to.


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> I log on here every day to see if there's news about registration. Still nothing!
> 
> At this point I'm in whether it's in-person or virtual. I'm training, I've got my resort reservations, and I'll go run it "virtually" AT Disney if I have to.



An unfortunately when we do have news on registration there is no way to update the stickies. :-(


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Krandor said:


> An unfortunately when we do have news on registration there is no way to update the stickies. :-(


Well I fully expect this thread to be all abuzz when the news does finally come!


----------



## meye1099

b


----------



## Herding_Cats

Late to the party here. Favorite Disney souvenir for a couple of reasons. This trip was 1 week with almost all of DH’s family, so there were 24 of us (and that’s where the username comes from because I needed help coordinating for basically 5 families) and 1 week on our own, with our first ever on-site stay after DH’s family left. It was so much fun and we definitely were Disney’ed-out by the end. The weather got SUPER cold the 2nd week (also the first time I saw anything about races because some guy in a very elaborate Gaston costume was headed back to his room when we were going to get breakfast) and the pools were closed the entire time and we had NOT packed for 30s because they had forecast 50s as the coldest before we left. 

Anyhow, here we are freezing in front of the castle, and my favorite thing is that DS3 was a willing/enthusiastic participant to get as many character/princess autographs as we could on the trip. And we got a LOT.


----------



## Rogue224

I'm a couple weeks behind on the SAFD.  Fortunately, the last two are tied together.  My favorite Disney pics are also my favorite souvenirs.  I have a lot of runDisney souvenirs (shirts/pins/magnets/bibs/Tervis mugs/coffee cup), but they are second to the all the pictures we get.  Here are a couple of them.  2017 W&D 5K; Halloween Party pic with Gravediggers; Mickey pic where he autographed his bday cover on Life magazine; and my first W&D challenge half marathon pic with the Country Bears.


----------



## NewYKRunner

It looks like we lost some posts?

SAFD (as per my email notification).

Splash mountain I went on as a kid my first time to Disneyland.  Interesting Fact:  Rodney king riot broke out our second last day.....

The last two times we've gone with our kids Splash mountain was closed for maintenance.  From what I remember as a kid it was great, the pictures still shows up occasionally.

Space mountain I don't really remember for some reason.

Big Thunder Mountain was our favourite at Disneyland January 2015.  Our older daughter, now 10, went on it so many times.  When we went to Disneyworld January 2019 it didn't seem as exciting?

Everest however was awesome!  Probably our favourite (mine and our now 10 year old).  My wife stayed at the hotel with our (now) 6 year old that day who randomly spiked a fever Monday after the Dopey.  So it offered my wife a good recovery day, but then she later learned about Medal Monday - whoops.  A solid nap and our 6 year old was 95%.  She needed another nap Tuesday afternoon when we were at Universal but was 100% after that.


----------



## Krandor

NewYKRunner said:


> It looks like we lost some posts?
> 
> SAFD (as per my email notification).
> 
> Splash mountain I went on as a kid my first time to Disneyland.  Interesting Fact:  Rodney king riot broke out our second last day.....)
> 
> The last two times we've gone with our kids Splash mountain was closed for maintenance.  From what I remember as a kid it was great, the pictures still shows up occasionally.
> 
> Space mountain I don't really remember for some reason.
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain was our favourite at Disneyland January 2015.  Our older daughter, now 10, went on it so many times.  When we went to Disneyworld January 2019 it didn't seem as exciting?
> 
> Everest however was awesome!  Probably our favourite (mine and our now 10 year old).  My wife stayed at the hotel with our (now) 6 year old that day who randomly spiked a fever Monday after the Dopey.  So it offered my wife a good recovery day, but then she later learned about Medal Monday - whoops.  A solid nap and our 6 year old was 95%.  She needed another nap Tuesday afternoon when we were at Universal but was 100% after that.



Site got hacked around 5:30pm EDT last night.  Looks like they restored from a 4:00am-4:30am EDT backup.  So anything posted after around 4am or so yesturday is lost.


----------



## MissLiss279

Yeah, we lost some posts...

SAFD: Big Thunder Mountain is my favorite, followed closely by Everest.
WDW space mountain is towards the bottom of the list of rides I ride. I will occasionally, but then get shaken to death and remember why I don’t ride it. 
When I was at DL several years ago, I remember riding Space there, and really liking that version!

@Krandor I wondered if the site was hacked...


----------



## NewYKRunner

Krandor said:


> Site got hacked around 5:30pm EDT last night.  Looks like they restored from a 4:00am-4:30am EDT backup.  So anything posted after around 4am or so yesturday is lost.



That's unfortunate.  I saw it was down for emergency maintenance.


----------



## Krandor

NewYKRunner said:


> That's unfortunate.  I saw it was down for emergency maintenance.



that appears to be their "restore from backup" time.


----------



## Krandor

MissLiss279 said:


> Yeah, we lost some posts...
> 
> SAFD: Big Thunder Mountain is my favorite, followed closely by Everest.
> WDW space mountain is towards the bottom of the list of rides I ride. I will occasionally, but then get shaken to death and remember why I don’t ride it.
> When I was at DL several years ago, I remember riding Space there, and really liking that version!
> 
> @Krandor I wondered if the site was hacked...



I logged in during the time and the hacker had a note up wanting $1500.   Looks like they restored vs paying.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- hands down Everest.  I could ride it over and over and over.  I like to do just that via the single rider line on my solo trips.  I do love Splash too and I'm really excited to see the re-theme.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Krandor said:


> I logged in during the time and the hacker had a note up wanting $1500.   Looks like they restored vs paying.


Lol, I’m not sure that price is worth the risk.  Crazy people.


----------



## Krandor

So to add to the MW side of things... I do hope the announcement today or just virtual series is a sign in person races may be coming back soon so they want to get signups for the virtual races before they announce the in-person return.  

The thing we need to watch out for is virtual was announced with 2 days before registration day So we may need to watch out for short notice between announcement and registration if in-person does return.


----------



## lhermiston

For those who missed it, this week's SAFD is the battle of the mountains: Splash, Space, Big Thunder and Everest.


----------



## Krandor

lhermiston said:


> For those who missed it, this week's SAFD is the battle of the mountains: Splash, Space, Big Thunder and Everest.



SAFD : Space. One of the first coasters I rode and still love it. The darkness aspect and not knowing what is coming makes such a difference. Saw it a few times on peoplemover with lights on and doesn't look near the same. The darkness element makes the ride. 

Now I will add the anaheim Hyperspace Mountain was AMAZING.  That was an amazing overlay and had a great little surprise at the end.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: This is easy. Everest is my favorite rode at Disney.


----------



## shairpdrh

SAFD: My favorite is Big Thunder! So fun.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:  The battle of the mountains...

1.  Everest for the thrills
2.  Splash for the immersion
3.  Big Thunder for the root·in'-toot·in'
4.  And then space for the nostalgia when my back can handle it.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Space.
... but with Big Thunder as a close second.

The other two I can take or leave.


----------



## flav

SAFD, mountains in order for me:
1- Hyperspace (Star Wars overlays) at DL
2- Everest
3- Splash
4- Big Thunder (BTMRR)
5- Space at WDW
6- Matterhorn Bobsleds

DH can only ride 3 and 4. He tried Everest once (my bad, I was so amazed the first time I rode it that I recommended it to him, forgetting his motion sickness ).


----------



## bovie

SAFD: Splash is my favorite ride overall.  Excited to see the retheme.


----------



## hotblooded

Splash, so long as I remembered to pack a poncho. Anticipating the drop never gets old.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:* I like them all but Splash is my favorite. DW and I get some of our best silly pictures on that ride.


----------



## meye1099

j


----------



## azrivest

JAMIESMITH said:


> SAFD: This is easy. Everest is my favorite rode at Disney.



Same. Here's a pic of my kid when I convinced him to try Everest for the first time. I still giggle when I see his face. 
My husband deems me an unfit mother  Must not've been so bad since I convinced him to try it again later that day.


----------



## steph0808

1. Big Thunder
2. Everest
3. Splash
4. Space


----------



## marty3d

I didn't think picking a favourite mountain would be so hard. 

Everest - why?
- Anticipation - we were at AK multiple times while it was being built 
- the queue
- riding Everest while running the Marathon


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: EE for the win!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Since this is the Marathon thread I'll pick Everest because it is the only one that I have ridden during the actual Marathon. Otherwise it would be Splash by a huge margin for me.


----------



## MamaBTX

SAFD
If I have to rank them:
1. Space
2. Thunder
3. Everest
4. Splash
But all are good in my book!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD Souvenir: A very difficult choice. I managed to narrow it down to 3.

1. Sleeping Beauty Hand Inked Cel and Pin Framed Set from The Magic of Disney Animation at Disneyland.  It's Aurora in her Briar Rose disguise with Prince Phillip in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland. So my favorite animated movie combined with Disneyland on an old school hand drawn and hand inked cel. 

2. Jedi Mickey Framed Hand Inked Cel from The Magic of Disney Animation at WDW. 

3. The Royal Waltz. Disneyland commissioned the painting for the 45th Anniversary of Sleeping Beauty. It features Aurora in blue dancing with Prince Phillip in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland at night. Added bonus. I became friends with the artist of this painting who actually worked on the film Sleeping Beauty and told me all sorts of cool stories about working on that film. In case anyone could not figure it out, Sleeping Beauty is my favorite Disney movie ever.

SAFD Battle of the Mountains:

Space Mountain at Disneyland after the 2005 refurbishment is my second favorite roller coaster ever. The only one I love more is Hyperspace Mountain, the tremendous Star Wars music and effects overlay used at Disneyland frequently between 2015 and 2019.

Honorable Mention: Does Rise of the Resistance count because the spires of Galaxy's Edge are kind of like mountains? And at Disneyland, they look like a distant extension of Big Thunder Mountain.


----------



## BikeFan

Sleepless Knight said:


> Space Mountain at Disneyland after the 2005 refurbishment is my second favorite roller coaster ever. The only one I love more is Hyperspace Mountain, the tremendous Star Wars music and effects overlay used at Disneyland frequently between 2015 and 2019.



Not sure if they're still using the overlay, but the Space Mountain at Disneyland Paris was in Hyperspace Mountain mode when I rode it in 2019.  If you liked the Disneyland version here in the US, the Paris version will knock your socks off.  Among other thrills, that one has inversions!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Now this is a tough one!  I love all four, here is my order.

1) Space: It is the memories.  It is a family favorite.  Really not the best simply from a coaster ride perspective.  I absolutely loved the Red Hot Chili Peppers overlay the DL ride had once.  I did not even know that was happening until on the ride.  Such a fun memory!  
2) Big Thunder:  “The Wildest Ride in the Wilderness!”  
3) Splash: End of the night, ride it again and again and feel the sense of pride on the soaked ride back to the resort.
4) Everest: Probably the best coaster ride, love how much the backwards section scares me every time.  Just not the same history as the other three for me though.


----------



## The Expert

BikeFan said:


> Not sure if they're still using the overlay, but the Space Mountain at Disneyland Paris was in Hyperspace Mountain mode when I rode it in 2019.  If you liked the Disneyland version here in the US, the Paris version will knock your socks off.  Among other thrills, that one has inversions!



psst: It's the same track as Aerosmith RnR.


----------



## BikeFan

The Expert said:


> psst: It's the same track as Aerosmith RnR.



Really?!?  Hadn't known that - thanks for the info!


----------



## The Expert

BikeFan said:


> Really?!?  Hadn't known that - thanks for the info!



Yep, they just elevated the launch at an angle!


----------



## lhermiston

I appreciate everyone’s feedback so far, but here is the correct Top 10 list of Disney mountains:

10. You
9. Can’t 
8. Rank
7. The Mountains
6. Because 
5. Each 
4. Has 
3. Unique 
2. Value 
1. Splash


----------



## BikeFan

lhermiston said:


> I appreciate everyone’s feedback so far, but here is the correct Top 10 list of Disney mountains:
> 
> 10. You
> 9. Can’t
> 8. Rank
> 7. The Mountains
> 6. Because
> 5. Each
> 4. Has
> 3. Unique
> 2. Value
> 1. Splash



  Whatever, Mr. Beer-powered running machine.  It's National Beer Day - why are you here on the boards when you should be out celebrating (I mean fueling up)!?!?  

Admittedly though, I can't say for certain you're wrong either....


----------



## lhermiston

BikeFan said:


> Whatever, Mr. Beer-powered running machine.  It's National Beer Day - why are you here on the boards when you should be out celebrating (I mean fueling up)!?!?
> 
> Admittedly though, I can't say for certain you're wrong either....



Mr. Beer-Powered Running Machine can multitask.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Mr. Beer-Powered Running Machine can multitask.


'
Well that explains why your post was so wrong. Apparently beer makes you forge that Space is the best mountain.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I appreciate everyone’s feedback so far, but here is the correct Top 10 list of Disney mountains:
> 
> 10. You
> 9. Can’t
> 8. Rank
> 7. The Mountains
> 6. Because
> 5. Each
> 4. Has
> 3. Unique
> 2. Value
> 1. Splash



You spelled Space wrong


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD: Favorite Mountain

Mike: BTMR…fun during the day and even more fun at night.

Amanda: Splash because it was my first ride on my first trip to WDW. 2nd is BTMR at night during the fireworks.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite portions of any Disney race (past or present)? If you haven’t run a Disney race, which part are you most looking forward to?

1. Main Street, USA
2. World Showcase
3. Boardwalk area

My caveat to those answers is I enjoy them most in the dark. The lights, the torches and just the overall ambiance is unbeatable.

Honorable Mention goes to the first mile of the marathon. There’s something so nice and calm about relative silence in the dark except for the pitter-patter of hundreds of running shoes. I’m glad there’s not a more frenetic start to the race.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I agree with everything Lee said, and I will add the Disco Tunnel and Osborne Lights sections of W&D when it was a night race. Also, any race where you run under the monorail, and the driver honks the horn and waves.


----------



## opusone

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite portions of any Disney race (past or present)? If you haven’t run a Disney race, which part are you most looking forward to?



Unfortunately, I have only attended two runDisney races, and they were both Star Wars Dark Side weekends, but I will say that the half marathon Battle of Endor sounds/lasers was pretty darn cool.  What I look forward to (although no clue when this might happen) is running through MK (Main Street, castle, etc.).


----------



## azrivest

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite portions of any Disney race (past or present)? If you haven’t run a Disney race, which part are you most looking forward to?
> 
> 1. Main Street, USA
> 2. World Showcase
> 3. Boardwalk area



Definitely Main Street, which is why I'm drearming of the Princess Challenge to be my first rD race. Crossing my fingers for 2022!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

My parents used to have a DVC at the Boardwalk, and I ran a lot of laps around the lake in college.  I loved reaching that area in 2019 and thought “I’m home!”  It didn’t matter I haven’t stayed there in a long time now.

World Showcase is also nice for the real bathrooms . I was finally there when it was dark enough to see the torches lit for the Princess 10k.


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD:

Mike: The MK parking lot entrance when you run under the Magic Kingdom sign. That's the moment it really feels like I'm running a Disney race.

Amanda: Nothing beats Main Street U.S.A, my 2nd would be Animal Kingdom near Everest (the relief point, I'm halfway done and that's my pit stop area )  and 3rd would be the Boardwalk area.


----------



## Neon Cactus

In no particular order:
 - The start with the fireworks.
- Main Street and the castle in MK
- running through the baseball stadium at ESPN
- coming from backstage back into World Showcase in the UK

The one thing I'd still like to do is ride Everest during the marathon.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Adding on to the other places mentioned (cause who wouldn't like running up Main St, or World Showcase with all the torches lit)....

1. Any "backstage" area--you get a chance to see behind the magic.  I especially like behind Splash Mountain where they have the parade floats and the costume area of Studios.
2. The real Gospel Choir at the end of the half/full.  It is so wonderful to hear beautiful voices and know you're at the end of the race.
3. I always liked the "Burma Shave" signs along Floridian Way. It was nice to have something that make you laugh/smile.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite portions of any Disney race (past or present)? If you haven’t run a Disney race, which part are you most looking forward to?
> 
> 1. Main Street, USA
> 2. World Showcase
> 3. Boardwalk area



World Showcase in the dark at the start of the full is my absolute favorite part of a Disney race course. It’s a shame they don’t use those old courses anymore.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I have only done one Disney race--a Dark Side half marathon--and I kind of liked the part on the path between HS and Boardwalk. Everybody was funneled down into the smaller walking path and it forced everyone to slow down, haha. Running through-ish Pandora was nice too.

For my first marathon--I'm looking at you, Marathon Weekend 2022, when we gonna get some news!?--I anticipate my favorite part being the end.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’ll break my favorite segments up into marathon and non-marathon:

*Marathon*

Entering the MK and turning down Main Street USA to see the castle lit up in all its glory
Coming through the International Gateway and rounding the World Showcase. “Let’s Go Fly a Kite” blaring through the speakers provides a big lift as it feels like a long journey is reaching its end.
*non-Marathon* 

Running around the World Showcase in the dark with the torches lit during the 5k and 10k.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

I have only done two half marathons, but love Main Street USA.  It is amazing when it is dark out and all the lights are on.

I also have to agree with @jmasgat ...  behind splash was amazing!  I was in awe seeing the Maleficent dragon float.

Although full of construction walls last January, running through EPCOT and seeing the Cosmic Rewind backstage was cool.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD:
”Speed bump ahead” coming into the MK parking lot. 
the MK sign
Main Street
World Showcase - time for a beer!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Main St, bathrooms, medical tents, Stitch, the finish line medical tent ice packs on my thighs. God bless those people and their plastic wrap.


----------



## Ronski

SAFD: 
Princess-- the overpass going over World drive, after mile 10. Cheering and waving to all the runners below as we make our way to epcot.
Star Wars-- the sidewalk between HS and Epcot along the waterway. Almost done!


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:* 
1.  Charter bus rides from/to races.  Best ride ever haha, and talking with fellow racers
2.  “3....2....1....Gooooooooo” fireworks
3.  Everywhere there’s volunteers, cast members, police helping with traffic, Boardwalk and Chear Squad - bless them all for the added motivation during the race


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

My favorite part of the race was always the finish line. The tiny burst of adrenaline that I usually/sometimes had left rounding the corner to head backstage at Epcot, pass the choir, and head down the final chute to the finish line was the best. Usually I’d make it all the way home on that adrenaline but sometimes I had to conserve for the final stretch past the gates. I always veered to the right at the final little split with the photographers because it always seemed to attract fewer people. The accomplishment was always the goal and it was never more real than when the finish line was in sight.

Others:
-Anywhere with Ralph/Vanellope, anything 90’s Disney afternoon, or Panchito. (I’d add Eeyore, but I don’t think I’ve ever seen him on course)
-Entering Hollywood Studios during the Marathon. The highway/WWoS/highway section on the 2013-2019 course was always the worst. Soul crushing and hot. DHS was the light at the end of the tunnel.
-World Showcase in the dark (or light). It’s awesome when the torches are lit.

Just thinking of the entire Marathon stretch from HS to the Boardwalk to World Showcase to the finish has me realizing how much I miss Marathon Weekend and finishing the Marathon. I screwed up 2020 and didn’t get that feeling but figured I’d be back in 2021 to make amends. I think I’d disconnected a bit from the emotions and meaningfulness these races hold for me over the last year and a half since I never really felt 2021 was going to happen after the pandemic hit. I know the Marathon course won’t necessarily be anywhere close to the same, but I think I need that finish line more than ever. I really hope MW 2022 happens.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
-Turning the corner onto Main Street and seeing the Castle.
-5k run around World Showcase in the dark (start of the weekend excitement!!)
-SW: Battle of Endor, that first time seeing it and not expecting it (2017??)... Amazing!!!
-Just seeing all the characters along the course, whether I stop or not.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:
1. Has to be Main St.  It's just so fun!
2. Going down the center of Epcot towards Spaceship Earth.  I don't know why, I just really enjoy that part.
3. The Boardwalk
4. Finish line home stretch!


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> -Entering Hollywood Studios during the Marathon. The highway/WWoS/highway section on the 2013-2019 course was always the worst. Soul crushing and hot. DHS was the light at the end of the tunnel.



Hitting Hollywood is such a good feeling. Seeing people/crowds again and knowing you're so close, especially after such a miserable stretch, means so much.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: 
1.  Main Street USA - just so amazing.  That stretch will never get old.  
2.  World Showcase - I've always loved the atmosphere and theming of that part of the park and getting to run through it is awesome.  It's best in the dark, but I also love it as the final 1.2 miles of the marathon.  It's great having the International CMs and the park guests cheering you on, and knowing you're on the home stretch.  
3.  The WDW Speedway (now gone) - I only got to run it once, but it was cool Disney invited local car clubs to come out with their classic cars.  There must have been 50+, at least.  It was just a typical runDisney touch that made those races so unique and fun.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: in no particular order, except that #1 is really #1 lol!

1. DISCO TUNNEL BAYBEE!!!!
2. Battle for Endor on Bear Island Rd
3. World Dr./Osceola. I know: most people hate those long stretches of highway, but I love how the course opens up so I have plenty of space, and I really need those stretches of relative quiet to balance the overstimulation in the parks.

Honorable mention: any weird, random stuff backstage. Recycling stacks, piles of kegs, broken ride parts - I dig all of that.


----------



## garneska

FFigawi said:


> World Showcase in the dark at the start of the full is my absolute favorite part of a Disney race course. It’s a shame they don’t use those old courses anymore.


Same.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Hitting Hollywood is such a good feeling. Seeing people/crowds again and knowing you're so close, especially after such a miserable stretch, means so much.



You also know you’ve got two great rides coming up!


----------



## flav

SAFD:

3-2-1-GO! 

Night running: The quiet part at the beginning, Hollywood Boulevard (when I ran it in WnD 2017) and Epcot World Showcase.
Going under the honking monorail and Spaceship Earth at the end (2017, not possible in 2020).


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
1 - The Epcot cast member parking lot entrance (or whatever that backstage area when you first get to Epcot in the 5K is)
2 - MK tollbooths
3 - All things castle
4 - All of running through World Showcase
5 - All of running through Magic Kingdom
6 - Really, just most of the courses


----------



## Carol_

Ya, waving at the monorail and getting those honks is a major highlight.


----------



## flav

Carol_ said:


> Ya, waving at the monorail and getting those honks is a major highlight.


Yes, it happened to me the day after I had chosen that charm for my Pandora style bracelet as a souvenir for WnD 2017. I am brought back to that moment and feeling every time I look at it. For those who are still looking for memorabilia ideas, this one doesn’t take much space.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: 

Epcot in the dark! Why is the music there always SO PERFECT?


----------



## lukemorenus

Nothing beats Mickey's Magical Wastewater Treatment Plant!


----------



## BikeFan

SarahDisney said:


> 6 - Really, just most of the courses



The only correct answer, IMHO.  It's like the runDisney slogan says, "Every Mile is Magical!"  Event weekends are _such _a great time!


----------



## camaker

BikeFan said:


> The only correct answer, IMHO.  It's like the runDisney slogan says, "Every Mile is Magical!"  Event weekends are _such _a great time!



Ha!  Ask @lhermiston how magical the Ebola ditch across from the wastewater treatment plant was!


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> Ha!  Ask @lhermiston how magical the Ebola ditch across from the wastewater treatment plant was!



Hey, you leave the course, you get what you get!  He's lucky Ebola was all it had in it, WDW being in Florida and all.  Florida waterways are full of things that want to kill you!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Any part of the races I would have shared have been already.  

So I will add after the finish line, walking down the finishers chute. Collecting your medal, getting my favorite blue Powerade taking a big drink.  Hearing medals clink against each other, feeling tired, sore and elated.  I cherish that brief minute or two of pure accomplishment, pride and pain.  Then it is time to board a bus, clean up and get in a park!


----------



## FFigawi

Baloo in MI said:


> SAFD:
> Any part of the races I would have shared have been already.
> 
> So I will add after the finish line, walking down the finishers chute. Collecting your medal, getting my favorite blue Powerade taking a big drink.  Hearing medals clink against each other, feeling tired, sore and elated.  I cherish that brief minute or two of pure accomplishment, pride and pain.  *Then it is time to board a bus, clean up and get in a park!*



Then it is time* to have parking lot beers and celebrate with friends before going* to board a bus, clean up and get in a park!

Fixed it for you


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD - of course Main St and then running through the castle leaving Fantasyland, but that last mile around WS in Epcot is so special.  Just knowing you made it, the end is in sight, and the music is always on point (and usually making me cry!).  I really can't describe that feeling of the last mile of a marathon, but anyone who has been there knows what I am talking about!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Ha!  Ask @lhermiston how magical the Ebola ditch across from the wastewater treatment plant was!



Not sure what was more likely to take me out for good: that Dis-rash or the rest of the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) after listening to my squishy shoes for another 10 miles.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

You all are making me miss the races so much!  Even the parts that don’t seem fun at the time I’d give anything to experience right now!

My favorite race parts are pretty much the same as most of the rest of you:
1. During the Princess half in 2019, coming under the train station where Mickey was waving and then turning onto Main Street USA with the cheering spectators. So many emotions!
2. The turn into Epcot/World Showcase during last year’s Marathon Weekend 10K with the cast members from the countries cheering and the music playing. It just adds such a pep to your step.
3. All the races I’ve done with the Boardwalk as part of the course. I just love running there!
4. The Battle section of the Star Wars half marathon course! So cool!

And it’s not a section of the race itself, but am I alone in absolutely loving the arrival to the expo? There’s just nothing like the excitement of all the runners around, anticipating the races to come. Gah, I miss it like crazy and really hope we can be back soon!


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD; All of the things already mentioned. In addition, stopping at Germany for a finish line beer in a souvenir mug. The handle on the mug allows me to carry it to the finish line without slopping too much out.


----------



## Herding_Cats

lhermiston said:


> Not sure what was more likely to take me out for good: that Dis-rash or the rest of the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) after listening to my squishy shoes for another 10 miles.



Has it been covered as to WHY you went into said drainage ditch?  Were you just really beer-powered at that point?  HAHAHA!


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> Has it been covered as to WHY you went into said drainage ditch?  Were you just really beer-powered at that point?  HAHAHA!



It was the shortest distance to reach a porta-potty. (It could also be he wanted to get away from us ragging on his dad jokes!)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD in random order:

The Battle for Endor. 
Darth Vader tunnel at Disneyland Star Wars races. The entire tunnel was lightsaber clashes and Darth Vader sounds.
Running all sorts of different ways through Disneyland. You never ran through Disneyland the same way in those races. 
The rush from the crowds along Main Street USA looking up at Cinderella Castle.
Getting into Hollywood Studios at the end of my first marathon. As I had already run 2 Star Wars races with similar course finishes, mentally I told myself that I had already done this before so I could do it again.
Entering Epcot during the marathon. Because it's very real now and almost over.
World Showcase with the torches lit in the final stretch before night turns into day.  Peaceful, beautiful, and relatively quiet.
Unexpected character moments. Such as Sleeping Beauty in France at the end of Marathon 2020 and a large group of the 501st at the end of Dark Side 2018.
Character high fives at the finish line, especially Chip and Dale as they were there for my first half marathon and my first marathon.

Sad honorable mention: I so looked forward to running through Galaxy's Edge. And all the Star Wars race medal photos afterwards.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

FFigawi said:


> You also know you’ve got two great rides coming up!


Do people ride rides during the race?


----------



## The Expert

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> Do people ride rides during the race?



YES! I got to ride Expedition Everest during the full in Jan 2020. It was on my must-do list for the race. I'm slow enough it was open when I got there, but fast enough I had buffer on the ballon ladies to do it.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Huh - is ride riding allowed/encouraged ? When I did it back in 2006 I think most parks were closed during race


----------



## The Expert

EPCOT-O.G. said:


> Huh - is ride riding allowed/encouraged ? When I did it back in 2006 I think most parks were closed during race



If you're in a park when it's open and the rides are operating, absolutely! It's one of the few perks those of us in the middle and back of the pack get.  

Some people try and make a fastpass (when those were a thing) for around the time they think they'll be at the ride they want, or a lot have found that the standby line and CMs are amiable to letting racers jump the line. As long as you have buffer on being swept, go for it!


----------



## Kerry1957

I also rode EE during the 2020 marathon. I'm glad I did it, but....I never quite recovered afterwards. I think EE was at about mile 17. I met up with my daughter, rode the ride with her, and had a drink from Thirsty River. It was hot, I was tired, and my body just sort of said "nice run, good drink, I think we are finished here". I ran through Blizzard Beach before they cut the course short, but the last 6 or 7 miles were just so hard; harder than the other marathons I have run. The heat was a big factor, but the ride through me off my pace, mentally and physically.

Now given all that, will I ride EE for Marathon 2022? Yes, absolutely! And maybe Tower of Terror if possible as well.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Yeah I’m not sure my legs will work much if I stop at mile 17 to ride a ride or two.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I worry that the ride will get stuck when I'm on it and would destroy or even eliminate any time cushion I actually have. And while that would make for a pretty funny sweep story, it's one I'd rather not have to risk.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> I worry that the ride will get stuck when I'm on it and would destroy or even eliminate any time cushion I actually have. And while that would make for a pretty funny sweep story, it's one I'd rather not have to risk.


Ditto. I'm not fast enough to take that kind of risk!


----------



## The Expert

Bonus: If you forget to pause your Garmin you get a fun bit of tracking on your map that looks like this!


----------



## Carol_

The Expert said:


> Bonus: If you forget to pause your Garmin you get a fun bit of tracking on your map that looks like this!
> View attachment 568870


I think that’s how a certain family member ran their race two years ago... folded up their number in taking off a sweatshirt, so “lost” to tracking... and got back to the room an hour ahead of me despite “completing” the race. We compared notes and they had no memory of running through the castle, or going backstage... “got turned around in the hub.”


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Carol_ said:


> I think that’s how a certain family member ran their race two years ago... folded up their number in taking off a sweatshirt, so “lost” to tracking... and got back to the room an hour ahead of me despite “completing” the race. We compared notes and they had no memory of running through the castle, or going backstage... “got turned around in the hub.”


Busted.


----------



## Carol_

BuckeyeBama said:


> Busted.


Ya, it wasn’t nefarious. They really did just get disoriented and the results showed no finish time. We’re not real runners so no emotional turmoil.


----------



## FFigawi

The Expert said:


> Bonus: If you forget to pause your Garmin you get a fun bit of tracking on your map that looks like this!



You shouldn’t pause your watch during the race. The time limit for sweeper buses and course closures is on elapsed time. Turning your watch off for 10-20 minutes during rides might give you false hope if you’re near the time limit.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> You shouldn’t pause your watch during the race. The time limit for sweeper buses and course closures is on elapsed time. Turning your watch off for 10-20 minutes during rides might give you false hope if you’re near the time limit.



FWIW, there is an Elapsed time field on Garmins that will factor in all time from when you start the timer to when you reset the activity--it includes manual stoppage/pausing of recording. So you could pause--so as not to mess up run data--and still have an indicator of how much actual time has elpased (and therefore how much cushion you may have).


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite Epcot attraction?

I enjoy Spaceship Earth, the Frozen ride and Journey into Imagination, but my favorite Epcot attraction is definitely Soarin'. It's always a blast. 

That said, maybe the best "attraction" in Epcot is just strolling the World Showcase.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## marty3d

SAFD

Does Cava del Tequila count as an attraction?
Spaceship Earth. Maybe just because of nostalgia, but it‘s hands down always been my favorite.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  Spaceship Earth is definitely my favorite, but I also love strolling WS. Test Track and The Land are also near the top of the list. Really, what’s not to love at Epcot?


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: I love Soarin and Mission Space.


----------



## Kerry1957

When the kids were young it was definitely Turtle Talk with Crush. I don't have a hands down favorite now, but I always enjoy Soarin' if I can get one of the "corner" seats to maximize the distortion.


----------



## The Expert

FFigawi said:


> You shouldn’t pause your watch during the race. The time limit for sweeper buses and course closures is on elapsed time. Turning your watch off for 10-20 minutes during rides might give you false hope if you’re near the time limit.



Oh for sure, but I also "forgot" very much on purpose because I WANTED this to show up!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite Epcot attraction?
> 
> I enjoy Spaceship Earth, the Frozen ride and Journey into Imagination, but my favorite Epcot attraction is definitely Soarin'. It's always a blast.
> 
> That said, maybe the best "attraction" in Epcot is just strolling the World Showcase.
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!



In no particular order
- the exhibit at the Japan pavilion. They always have the most interesting displays. 
- La Cava del Tequila
- Takumi-Tei
- Off Kilter (RIP)
- Soarin'
- Frozen
- Test Track
- DATW


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

“We have the stars to guide us...”

Gran Fiesta Tour with The Three Caballeros is my favorite. It’s so cool and relaxing on a warm day. I love the characters and the song. In the normal times it’s almost always a walk on.

I’m very much looking forward to Guardians in the future as well.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD: Impressions de France, Candlelight Processional, and the festivals throughout the year.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: 
My _current _favorite attraction is probably Test Track, although I like the old design a bit better.

My future favorite attraction, as soon as it opens, will be Ratatouille.  I've ridden the original in Disneyland Paris, and it's amazing.  The Guardians of the Galaxy ride also looks pretty epic as well.  I've got high hopes for that one.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Hmm ... probably Test Track and Gran Fiesta Tour. Also, all the characters, but those don't really count as an attraction, I guess.
Unpopular opinion ... I could take or leave World Showcase. There is some cool stuff there, but my idea of fun is not walking around looking at buildings that may or may not resemble things in other countries.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:  

Soarin'
Test Track
Mission to Mars
Spaceship Earth
Living with the Land
The Aquarium
Frozen Ever After
...


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  A bit of cheat, since it's not open to everyone......The GM Lounge at Test Track....it has the most phenomenal views of Spaceship Earth, the monorail and the ride whizzing by below on the track (which moves a lot, BTW....sort of freaky)

I do love Spaceship Earth, and the old Soarin'  (the new one is busy, distorted garbage).  And the exhibits in Mexico and China can be very interesting.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Today I’d say anywhere I can get my first drink.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I can have a pretty good time at Epcot without doing anything I really consider an attraction, particularly while they have a festival going on. That said, I am really looking forward to the added crowds that the new attractions should be able to absorb. The cynic in me knows that just means increased overall park capacity; but it should still lead to a little better dispersion of the crowds.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD:  I really enjoy Living with the Land.  It's nice and relaxing, predictable, and there's hardly ever a line.


----------



## Amanda&Mike

Amanda: Soarin' but I still miss Maelstrom 
Mike: Spaceship Earth and I do always enjoy a nice ride on living with the land


----------



## Dopey 2020

EPCOT is a tough one for me.
I miss the old Soarin’ I think they wrecked it with this version
I miss Maelstrom
I miss Sum of All Thrills
For fun I think I’d go with Test Track, and for a nice relaxing experience, I really like Living With the Land (had planned behind the seeds tour prior to shutdown and hope to still do that someday)

Actually just spent yesterday with my wife and daughter at the butterfly garden, walking the world showcase, and dinner at France. No attractions needed for a nice time


----------



## DisneyParrothead

My favorite was Maelstrom and I hold a grudge against Frozen.  I also loved Soarin’ when it was actual footage from California.  I’ve been on Soarin’ Round the World and was disappointed.  I also love the French film and bonus for the AC on a hot day.  I’m really looking forward to the Ratatouille ride, whenever I get to Disney (hoping for next year).


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I have to agree with the votes for the old Soarin’.  I still like the ride, but it is not as good.  Can’t wait for Guardians!  But my favorite is simply walking World Showcase, checking out the shops and shows and eating good stuff!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m not a rides person, so just put me down for eating and shopping around the World Showcase.


----------



## meye1099

i


----------



## Carol_

There used to be a robot surrounded by old school telephone handsets. You’d talk to the robot using the handset and he’d answer you. This and old school figment are my faves at Epcot.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD: *
Illuminations Fireworks was always my favorite.  Sad to see it retired.  Interested to see how new ones will be.
The W&D Post Race Party- going around getting food and drinks. Seeing everyone walking around with the medals.
Soarin’
Living with the Land is becoming a favorite 
Am I allowed to say the Skyliner?   I know it’s not ‘in’ Epcot lol


----------



## flav

SAFD: Soarin’, Test Track, Frozen Ever After, and Turtle Talk

For Soarin’, I agree that California was more of a whole story but it had aged pretty badly.


----------



## azrivest

SAFD: Agent P's World Showcase Adventure 

My son and I have a blast searching all over the different pavilions. Germany was our absolute favourite with the glockenspiel and the trains


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Rose and Crown Pub ;-)

Current ride: Test Track
When I was a kid, the original Journey to Imagination ride.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Forever and always Horizons. 

But since it is, in fact, gone , of the current offerings WS is my favorite "attraction" at EP, and Seas is my favorite actual attraction.

I think Rat and GOTG will likely step up to become favorites in the future, though!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

flav said:


> SAFD: Soarin’, Test Track, Frozen Ever After, and Turtle Talk
> 
> For Soarin’, I agree that California was more of a whole story but it had aged pretty badly.


I forgot about Turtle Talk!  That one is always good!


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I was ready to roll my eyes at Frozen but it's actually pretty darn cute. 

Historically, I'm not a parade person but I LOVED Tapestry! I also really liked the Kim Possible version of the scavenger hunt game.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: This is a hard one.  I'm kind of cranky about Epcot right now.  I used to love Soarin', but I despise the new version.  Everything else there is pretty much take it or leave it for me.  Looking forward to seeing how the new Ratatouille ride is!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Living with the Land! It's so relaxing and peaceful, and I think it is so interesting how they grow the various plants, and also the unusual varieties in there. My family puts up with my dorkiness...

Looking forward to Ratatouille and Guardians (although I am worried that one might make me sick!)
And if I can say Voices of Liberty is an attraction - then I have to put that at the top!


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD: I guess the girls probably enjoyed Frozen the most, although the lineup took FOREVER.  Overall it isn't as exciting compared to the other parks, but it is quite neat: the different countries, mini railroad, etc.  We went to Epcot after picking up the race packages at Wide World of Sports for Dopey 2020 so it was the first park we went to.  I remember it being nice and sunny that day but cool in the shade and especially when the sun went down.


----------



## lhermiston

BigEeyore said:


> SAFD:  Living with the Land! It's so relaxing and peaceful, and I think it is so interesting how they grow the various plants, and also the unusual varieties in there. My family puts up with my dorkiness...



Have you done Behind the Seeds? It’s excellent if you like Living with the Land.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD:
- Living with the Land
- Spaceship Earth
- Soarin'
- The Japan Pavilion exhibit


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, tell us what motivates you to run.

When I started running about 12 years ago, running was about bringing my weight under control after putting on a few too many pounds post-college. I also wanted to set an example for my young daughters.

As I started entering races, I was motivated by a desire to challenge and improve myself, going from 5Ks up to marathons and then working to set better marathon times.

These days, I’m motivated by the opportunities running provides me. It’s an excuse to sign up for races, travel and see friends. I’ve had the joy of helping my girlfriend and another friend start their running careers. It’s also been great for stress management during these tumultuous times.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: I was initially motivated to run the year I turned 50.  By then, my DH and both kids were already runners.  I also needed to  improve my fitness--it was okay, but I was bored and also knew I could do better. These last 13 years have been filled with the ups and downs of going longer, going faster, going nuts, getting injured, getting better, getting older.

These days, I run to stay in shape and to feed my ego that I am still a reasonable age group runner (yeah, I'm an idiot in that sense) I don't race a lot, and I would like to link my running to new places/experiences. My goal is to keep running in some way, shape or form til I'm a real old bag.


----------



## meye1099

h


----------



## azrivest

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, tell us what motivates you to run.



I started running to get back into shape after my 2nd kid was born. I'd always hated the thought of running to go nowhere. After a few months of Mommy & Me workout groups, I started looking for more of a challenge. So signed up for my first 5k and realized I loved the thrill of crossing that finish line.

Running started helping me manage my anxiety and my self-esteem issues. Who cares what I look like or how much I weigh, when I've just PR'd my (insert here) time after working for it for 16 weeks?

Now, I run for the sake of getting better and better every time. More finish lines, more PR's. For the first time in forever, it's me vs me and not me vs the world. From that first 5k almost 4 years ago, I'm now signed up for my first-ever marathon in Fall 2021. And it makes me so darn proud, no matter what my finishing time will be.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I run for a lot of reasons. Running let’s me clear my head and work out the stress of the day. It allows me to experience locations and events that I wouldn’t otherwise be a part of. Ultimately, though, I like food and running allows me more latitude in eating comfortably.  A “runs for cookies” situation, if you will.

This was me at my older daughter’s graduation in 2012:


Shortly after that picture was taken, I decided enough was enough and decided to change things. Here’s a picture from my younger daughter’s graduation a few years later:


Running helped me get there and is key to me staying there without compromising other things that I enjoy. I find that moderation is not one of my strong suits and running gives me an outlet for that excess intensity.


----------



## BigEeyore

@camaker that's impressive! 

SAFD:  Although I ran some in HS and college, it wasn't until after I had my second daughter that I did any regular running.  After she was born, I wanted to do something for myself and so I signed up for a triathlon.  I absolutely loved the training and the feeling of pride and accomplishment as I crossed the finish line, and I was hooked!
Several Ironman events and marathons later, I keep it up because it brings a balance to my life and helps me deal with stress and anxiety.  I joke that running keeps my out of jail


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I played sports through high school and into college, and got away from physical activity while working my first job.  I got back into shape after moving to Texas and I promised myself I wouldn’t get out of shape again.  Since my parents did the Disney races, I tried a 5k and was hooked.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: I run for the bling from RunDisney. No. Seriously.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD: I too run for shiny things.  I actually prefer lifting, but I knew that keeping up with my kids meant I needed more cardio, and SIL was into running (and I do much better when I have an accountability partner) so here we are....i am enjoying the new challenge.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

SAFD: Like many on here, took up running a few decades ago to get in shape and clear my mind. Worked at the time. As a reward, my first marathon was WDW 2006. Met my wife soon after, and five years later she, my daughter, and my namesake son (in utero) cheered me on during NYC 2011. Another child, work demands, and plaguing injuries have hampered my ability to run consistently in the decade since. I have been ramping up though, and did, on WDW property (Poly to GF and back), the Virtual 5K with my entire family last September (in masks!). My daughter has been bitten by the bug and hopes to do a proper race on site. I'm signed up for Virtual SW half and the full virtual Boston Marathon. Deciding between half or full for WDW 2022. I'm motivated to run largely to impart this fun and healthy habit to my kids.

EDIT: Oh and was able to put together seven uninterrupted miles yesterday, pain free!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: I started running to get back to a healthy weight, and keep running to keep that weight off and stay healthy as I get older.  I also keep running so I can keep racing.  I can't get enough of runDisney events (please come back soon!!), but I love most races, Disney or not.  I try to do 4-6 marathons per year, and as many shorter races as I can fit in my schedule.  I love the bling, the challenge, the occasional awards (if I get lucky), the travel, the excitement of the start/finish area, and meeting all sorts of amazing runners.  Fast or slow, I respect anyone getting out there and challenging themselves.  I was finally able to do a small live race last weekend, and it just reminded me how much I miss it.  I can't wait for "normal" racing to return.


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:
To try to keep in shape!  I was never interested in running, but it was fun to support my wife while she trained and did a couple half marathons and then the Dopey in 2020.  We have a Bowflex Max that I've used for a few years, but when my wife transferred and trained through the gov't as a 911 dispatcher (and thus shift work) it was difficult to hit the Bowflex when I preferred to - that and two kids all of a sudden at home full time.  So last summer I decided to start walking early in the morning when it was most convenient, then jogging, then eventually running.  I've gone as far as 21 miles on our treadmill that we bought in September and yesterday I did the virtual Hapalua in 1:59:44 (also on the treadmill as winter has not gone away for us fully yet).  I'm currently signed up for the Calgary Marathon in September and was keeping an eye on Dopey 2022 but I'm not going to hold my breath for that one.  We might go to Hawaii in December so I'll keep the Honolulu Marathon in mind.  I'm 'only' in my late 30s, but heart and stroke runs in my family and my blood pressure has slowly been creeping up even though we eat quite healthy and try to keep moving as a family, but the running has really kept my BP in check.


----------



## SarahDisney

Carol_ said:


> SAFD: I run for the bling from RunDisney. No. Seriously.


This.

Also, external pressure that makes it difficult to stop once I had started. But mostly the runDisney bling.


----------



## Novatrix

SarahDisney said:


> Also, external pressure that makes it difficult to stop once I had started. But mostly the runDisney bling.



So... Do the disboard rundisney forums count as positive peer pressure?


SAFD: Pretty much all the reasons mentioned by others already. I started running because I wanted to get back into shape, and have external goals to focus on outside a turbulent life. I kept running and racing because I enjoyed the sense of accomplishment from finishing, the excitement of traveling to new places for races, and the dedicated time to listen to an audiobook or podcast. Oh, and I like food and hate clothes shopping. Running helps me enjoy one and avoid the other!


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:* Like so many others here, I am motivated to just have some healthy habits. I was not in sports in school, so I’ve never been athletic or a team sport participant (but I love being a spectator lol). I got into running in 2015 with the appeal I can do a sport that’s not team oriented. I’ve found that running is just a great outlet both physically and mentally (it helps keep my craziness and crankiness at bay haha). I am also motivated to run as I discovered a great supportive community of people both here on the boards and other running friends. Oh, the bling too!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I just really like to run! I love all kinds of two-footed movement: dance, running, skiing when I lived Up North, hiking, walking. Nothing deeper than that, boring though it may be.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, tell us what motivates you to run.



My wife! (but probably not the way you're thinking  )

One December many years ago now we had gone to WDW for our 10th anniv. and had a great time. Then the holidays came and we both caught bad colds. My throat was so sore the only thing that seemed to help was ice cream or milkshakes (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!). Needless to say, I gained weight - quick!

Plus, I really couldn't do much of anything so I just searched WDW videos on YouTube because of our awesome recent trip and wanting to relive the experience and plan our next visit! I ran across Lee Hoedl's (sp?) Disney marathon videos - WOW!!! Runners got to actually go into backstage areas!!! I didn't know that was even possible! I got super-excited. Then I saw the medals, too! 

I wasn't even seriously considering running the marathon - at that time I played in a Senior (old man) baseball league and ran (jogged) a couple of miles regularly to stay in shape and every few years I would do the Arnold Pump-n-Run here...so I'm not too too out of shape but certainly not anything higher than a 10K was on my radar. I had run one half-marathon about ten years before this and that was it for long distance races for me. But I told my wife about how awesome the marathon seemed...

Her honest, immediate response was "you can't run a marathon". Ouch! I wasn't mad but - dang - the pure dismissive tone really hit hard. I know she wasn't saying it to be mean either, it was just a honest reaction in the moment. That was all I needed!!

I started with Jeff Galloway's plan and never looked back. I'd keep her posted - "I'm up to 4 miles", "6.6 miles - that's a quarter-marathon", "8 miles today", etc. I think she was skeptical until I ran a local half marathon in August of that year. After that she was all in. I ran the Detroit Marathon in October of that year, decided I could pull off the Goofy, and ended-up doing the "unofficial" Dopey that year. 

We ended up doing WDW Marathon weekend 7 straight years plus 5 years at the Disneyland half marathon weekend (completely on her insistence - honest!). She was always "Running's your thing. I hate running" but she loved the "buzz" at the parks during those events. Then a couple of years later she got FOMO. She ended up doing several 5Ks and 10Ks during our trips to both WDW and DL.


tl;dr:
Spite. That's what motivates me to run.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: What motivates me to run now is to get away from my kids! Running is my "me time" activity.  I love being alone with my podcast/audiobook/music and enjoying the outdoors.  When I first started running I had just moved to a new city, so it was a way to make friends and have a hobby.  I've since decided that I much prefer to go it alone, but I don't think I would have stuck with it initially if I didn't have a group.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: I did not start running until my late 40s.  I was always thin but I think that was mostly due to a bad coffee and smoking habit.  I also work too much.  One of our early Disney races was Star Wars Light Side.  It sparked a renewal in my love for Star Wars, especially after a really fantastic night at Disneyland the Sunday after the race.  After running Dopey for the second time, I expanded my goals into ultras.  If you would have told me 10 years ago that I would be running 100 mile races in under 24 hours, I would have been a wee bit skeptical.

I have learned that I really enjoy moving myself through space and time under my own power. It is a fantastic way for me to decompress after working too long in a somewhat healthy way. It is also something that I can do with my wife and I have made a ton of friends.


----------



## Grabnar

pluto377 said:


> SAFD: What motivates me to run now is to get away from my kids! Running is my "me time" activity.  I love being alone with my podcast/audiobook/music and enjoying the outdoors.  When I first started running I had just moved to a new city, so it was a way to make friends and have a hobby.  I've since decided that I much prefer to go it alone, but I don't think I would have stuck with it initially if I didn't have a group.


SAFD: Similar reasons here. I started last year to get back into shape and have a healthier outlet during the shutdown than . Kept with it because it made me feel a lot better, and gives me some "me time" away from work and family and friends.


----------



## opusone

SAFD: most of you have already hit the main reasons I run... i.e. physical and mental benefits - regulate weight, stress relief, "my time," allows me to eat/drink whatever I want, gives me pride, etc.

I also run, though, because when you run, you have that hard-to-explain great feeling for the rest of the day (sort of like your healthy heart has a little more pep as it beats along happily).

Unlike many of you, however, I do not run for the travel/bling. In fact, the vast majority of the races I have run over the past 33 years or so of running have been local races (with the exception of a few marathons and a few half/full Ironman races... and now two Star Wars weekends). And my bling, well, much of it goes in the trash eventually. For the bigger races and rD bling, I do keep the medals, but they all end up at the bottom of a dresser drawer and seldom see the light of day.

Interestingly enough, though, many of the benefits we have been talking about here could be achieved via many other sports (swimming, cycling, tennis, soccer, basketball, etc.). So why running specifically?  Well, for me, I think it is due to the ease of running.  I can run anytime/anywhere, and it requires very limited gear. This was very beneficial when I used to travel a lot for work.  In addition, running is the best way to get the lay of the land in a new city when you haven't been there before.


----------



## Grabnar

opusone said:


> Interestingly enough, though, many of the benefits we have been talking about here could be achieved via many other sports (swimming, cycling, tennis, soccer, basketball, etc.). So why running specifically? Well, for me, I think it is due to the ease of running. I can run anytime/anywhere, and it requires very limited gear. This was very beneficial when I used to travel a lot for work. In addition, running is the best way to get the lay of the land in a new city when you haven't been there before.


That's an interesting point and I largely agree; I think there's also the fact that running is infinitely measurable (further, faster, longer) that gives a stronger sense of accomplishment, at least for me, than any other sport.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I run to burn off the crazy 

seriously though....it helps me with stress and I enjoy the alone time to just focus on self care, pray, solve world problems, plan dinner menus, enjoy the outdoor scenery, etc.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I run because I enjoy it and I can.  I love the the challenge and fulfillment running provides.  I love the friendships and connections I have made.  I appreciate that it is keeping me healthy and active.  I have an addiction to shiny medals that I like to place on my (second) medal rack.  And I love that it has provided an excuse to go to WDW every January for MW.


----------



## Bree

Can I add to my previous answer?

Wine & Margaritas. I run because I love wine & margaritas. I’m not just saying that because it’s Friday, I ran 10 miles and I get to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, it's one of my favorite challenges: four parks, four meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack). Tell us where you are enjoying each meal and they have be inside one of the four parks. No resorts and no repeating parks. Food carts/stands are allowed.

Also, yeah, we probably wouldn't each this much in a day, but just try to have fun with it!

- Breakfast: Cinderella's Royal Table (MK). We ate there about a decade ago, so I hope the stuffed French toast is still around. I always love MK first thing in the morning.
- Lunch: Flame Tree BBQ (AK). Top tier quick service and one of the best in-park dining experiences period, IMO. I should go light after the heavy breakfast, but the sampler is calling my name. 
- Dinner: Le Cellier (Epcot). I've never done this before, but a big ol' steak for dinner sounds pretty amazing.
- Snack: Woody's Lunch Box (HS). Do totchos count as a snack? I'm counting them as a snack as I watch fireworks at the end of the night. Send a forklift to get me back to my resort.

I would maybe swap my dinner and snack. 50s Prime for dinner and maybe some nachos for a snack. I know 50s Prime is no Le Cellier, but I'd rather watch an Epcot show at the end of the night. Anyway.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Safd:

mmm food, my favorite, lol

breakfast: MK Sleepy Hollow waffles
Lunch: animal kingdom Flame tree bbq ribs
Dinner: Hollywood Studios 50’s Cafe Fried chicken.
Dessert: Epcot Karamell-Küche Werthers caramel popcorn.  Or something from the festival depending...


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Breakfast: Definitely at MK because it’s the worst for food (IMO, although I don’t hate Skipper Canteen) and I don’t really eat breakfast. On that front I’d go essentially dessert for breakfast; a Gaston’s cinnamon roll or Nutella and fruit waffle would both do the trick nicely.

Lunch: AK. Satuuli. This.

Simple.

Snack: Ronto wrap at DHS. I could also swap breakfast and snack and do a Ronto wrap for breakfast and cinnamon roll and Peter Pan Float (they can be attained in the same vicinity of the park, I’ll allow it) for a snack.

Dinner: Ive left Epcot because it has the most/best options for me. I’ve had good dinners at Chefs de France, Restaurant Marrakech, Teppan Edo, Via Napoli, and a few others. I could also grab something smaller from Les Halles, Tangierine Cafe, or do a little festival hop (since festivals are basically 365 days a year now). I really hope Restaurant Marrakech (or a new Moroccan restaurant) comes back in the future. I know it was never the most popular (be it location or the cuisine being a little too unfamiliar for a large portion of Epcot patrons), but I think Epcot is much better for the diversity of choice.

I could probably draw up about 50 of these and feel pretty good about all of them.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  This question is very relevant, because DH and I are headed to Disney TOMORROW!  MW 2020 seems a long time ago, with a lot of bad stuff since, and I am so looking forward to some Disney magic. We are only planning AK and HS this trip, but we’ve certainly been considering all our dining options, and have some new-to-us places lined up (we like to add as many new dining experiences as possible each trip, while making sure to visit favorites, too). I expect these next few days to involve a LOT of eating and drinking!

Breakfast— I’m not a big breakfast person, but I’ll copy @lhermiston and say Cinderella’s Royal Table (MK) because we’ve never done it, and I’m sure it’s wonderful. 
Lunch—Tiffin’s (AK) because we haven’t been there, but are having lunch there on Tuesday. It’s been on our radar for a while, and I’m very excited about it. 
Dinner—La Cantina de San Angel (EP). It’s been quite a while since we’ve been there, and I love eating next to the volcano. The food is always excellent. 
Snack—Milk Stand (HS). We are planning to try the blue milk on Thursday. It’ll be our first time at Galaxy’s Edge, and we are really hoping to ride RoTR, and enjoy the Star Wars immersion. 

Our countdown blocks:


----------



## marty3d

this is a tough one! Would be easier to pick 4 meals per park per day!

Breakfast: Tusker House - AK
Lunch: Columbia Harbor House - MK
Dinner: Le Cellier - Epcot  - Cheddar Cheese Soup and steak is a post race tradition 
Snack: Beer or Cocktail at the Tune-in lounge - Studios


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD:

we never eat breakfast in the parks because we have historically been hardcore rope droppers, except for the one morning we did the EMM for toy story, and that included breakfast. We actually usually don't eat sit-down meals in the park because we want to do all of the things.

Breakfast: the EMM breakfast for TSL at HS. Shrimp. Fresh donuts. Nice location to avoid the enormous thunderstorm that rolled through just as the park opened for general admission....yeah this was a good choice!

Lunch: Spicy Tuna bowl at Tiffins Lounge (went with DH for our anniversary trip, otherwise this would have been completely off the radar. The drinks didn't hurt either.)

Dinner: tie between Satuli Canteen beef bowl and Flame Tree BBQ. 

Snack: Oh man. This is probably a 4-way tie between Sleepy Hollow nutella waffle, spicy chicken waffle, HS carrot cake cookie, and sea scallops at epcot during a festival (had these during F&G a few years ago at the canada pavillion and YUM.)


----------



## Neon Cactus

Breakfast - Tusker House, AK
Lunch - 50s Prime Time, DHS
Dinner - Le Cellier, EPCOT
Snack - Dole whip float, MK


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

SAFD:

Breakfast: The Garden Grill (EP) - Love the fact it very slowly rotates so you take in different scenery throughout the breakfast and the cinnamon loaf...... id happily eat that and nothing else!. Just hope that character meet and greets are back to normal by time our next visit (November next year)

Lunch: The Plaza (MK) i personally think this is an underrated place. few people often seem to mention it and i suppose it is on the smaller size of Disney dining places, but we love it here. Always had good service and great food.

Dinner: Rainforest Cafe (AK)............ Beastly burger... we dont leave for over 550 days yet and i already know my first meal when we arrive.... i love the food, love the burger and i love the rainforest/jungle ambiance. 

Snack: Pizzarizzo (HS) Not sure if this counts as a snack or lunch, but we only use it as a snack to grab a little pizza each and carry on around the park (Hence why i am selecting it as a snack option). Really like the pizza here. I see so many unremarkable comments but we all love it..... as a snack anyway!


----------



## Grabnar

Breakfast: This is actually the hardest one for me, I don't usually do breakfast in the parks. I think Woody's Lunchbox in HS is the best imo. 
In the resorts the California Grill brunch is 100% worth the price tag, though. 
Lunch: Satuli Canteen (AK), hands down. 
Snack: Eggroll of the week and a Dole Whip in Adventureland (MK)
Dinner: Takumei-Tei (EP) because I've always wanted to go, followed by a visit to La Cava del Tequila for a nightcap 



princesspirateandrunner said:


> Lunch—Tiffin’s (AK) because we haven’t been there, but are having lunch there on Tuesday. It’s been on our radar for a while, and I’m very excited about it.


If you have some spare time, the Nomad Lounge is a great stop for a drink(s) and small plate before you go to Tiffins. Easily one of my favorite places in the parks.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:

Breakfast: EPCOT Garden Grill (really wanted the Carmel popcorn snack here because I always get it, but couldn’t think of another breakfast that I wanted in the parks)

Lunch: AK Flame Tree BBQ

Dinner: MK Liberty Tree Tavern (I have to have some Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake!!)

Snack: HS Popcorn Cart?? (Or maybe a Mickey Pretzel?? Or a Mickey Ice Cream Bar??)


----------



## FFigawi

Breakfast: Be Our Guest (MK) assuming it returns 
Lunch: Brown Derby (HS) 
Dinner: Takumi-Tei (Epcot)
Snack: Nomad Lounge (AK)


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
Breakfast - Tusker House in AK (TBH I have only had lunch there but I have had the Boma brunch and I hear that it is similar?)
Lunch - Docking Bay 7 in SWGE at HS - just love the atmosphere in GE and the food here is yummy 
Dinner - Skipper Canteen in MK 
Snack - some tasty bite from one of the festival booths! There always seems to be a festival at Epcot these days!

On another note - I am now fully vaccinated and I WANT TO RACE AT WDW AGAIN soooo much! Please Disney - make my dreams come true!!


----------



## meye1099

q


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  This is a fun one!  

Breakfast (favorite meal of the day):  Tusker House, Animal Kingdom.
Lunch: Time for tacos by the lake at La Cantina, Epcot.
Dinner:  Carbo load at Mama Melroses, Hollywood Studios
Snack: Dole Whip, Magic Kingdom


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD: 

I usually have 6-10 meals.  What happened to second breakfast?

Breakfast: EP - Sunshine Seasons - Overnight Oats
Lunch: MK - Casey's Corner - Plant-Based Slaw Dog
Dinner: AK - Satuli Canteen - Chili-Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowl
Snack: HS - The Trolley Car Café  - Carrot Cake Cookie


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Grabnar said:


> Breakfast: This is actually the hardest one for me, I don't usually do breakfast in the parks. I think Woody's Lunchbox in HS is the best imo.
> In the resorts the California Grill brunch is 100% worth the price tag, though.
> Lunch: Satuli Canteen (AK), hands down.
> Snack: Eggroll of the week and a Dole Whip in Adventureland (MK)
> Dinner: Takumei-Tei (EP) because I've always wanted to go, followed by a visit to La Cava del Tequila for a nightcap
> 
> 
> If you have some spare time, the Nomad Lounge is a great stop for a drink(s) and small plate before you go to Tiffins. Easily one of my favorite places in the parks.



We will keep that in mind. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

This is an interesting one.

I normally do breakfast at the resort.  The Boardwalk Bakery is a favorite.  If I get a breakfast snack in the parks, I go to Starbucks.  It’s also nice to get an iced tea pick me up 
I like EPCOT for most meals since I can get non-greasy options.  The Tangerine Cafe in Morocco is great for their gyros.  I’ve also eaten at the quick service in Japan.
I like Pecos Bill’s at MK since their tacos are a nice change of pace.  And you can’t go wrong with a dole whip!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  This one is always tough!  It hurts my heart to cut Epcot out of the lunch/dinner rotation, but needs must, I guess.

*Breakfast* - _Hollywood Studios, Ronto Roasters, Ronto Morning Wrap._ I don’t usually eat breakfast in the parks so I’ll combine my least favorite park with my least favorite meal and get both out of the way. The Ronto Morning Wrap does look tasty, though.

*Lunch* - _Animal Kingdom, Flame Tree Barbecue, St Louis Rib meal._ I enjoy the ambience of sitting and eating next to the lake almost as much as the food. It’s a calm, quiet, shaded getaway to relax and have a good meal in the midst of a busy park.

*Dinner* - _Magic Kingdom, Columbia Harbour House, Lobster Roll and Clam Chowder._ My absolute favorite going back many years. I was dreading eating at MK on my April trip with CHH closed. I was excited to stumble onto the fact that most of CHHs menu is currently being offered at Tomorrowland Terrace! No clam chowder, but the lobster rolls were still on offer.

*Snack* - _Epcot, Karamell-Kuche, Caramel Popcorn and Dark Chocolate Caramel with Sea Salt_. Yum. Just yum.


----------



## Carol_

four parks, four meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack). Tell us where you are enjoying each meal and they have be inside one of the four parks. No resorts and no repeating parks. Food carts/stands are allowed.

*Breakfast*: MK, Crystal Palace Character Buffet. Plate full of bacon and Tigger? Yes, please.
*Lunch*: HS, Brown Derby Lounge. Cocktails, charcuterie, and grapefruit cake
*Dinner*: Epcot. Loved dinner at Spice Road Table before the changes, don’t know how it is now...
*Snack*: HS, Cotton candy stand on Grand Avenue outside of Baseline. Best cotton candy of my life. It’s fruit flavored!


----------



## Dopey 2020

Our usual is a resort breakfast and then a table service lunch in the parks for a nice break in the day. This is a tough one with all the options available and some of my favorites in the same park but rules are rules so here they are:

Breakfast EP - Garden Grill - endless bacon, cinnamon rolls, and entertainment 
Lunch MK - Skipper Canteen - Thai noodles with chicken, spicy and delicious 
Dinner AK - Yak and Yeti - firecracker shrimp, chicken lo mein
Snack  HS - Ronto wrap


----------



## lhermiston

I've seen a number of folks list dole whips at MK as their snack options and this is probably the best choice. A dole whip at the end of the night during the Kiss Goodnight is lowkey one of my top, non-running Disney experiences.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD:

*Breakfast:* I don't eat breakfast in the parks. Ever. I HAVE to eat before I go anywhere, so it just never, ever happens. Best I can give for this one is a second cup of coffee from Starbucks, lol! I'll give it to AK, since there's not much I like to eat there.
*Lunch: *MK, CHH - RIP Lighthouse Sandwich. Anchors Aweigh Sandwich is a good 2nd, though.
*Dinner:* EP, Tokyo Dining - whatever yummy vegetarian options are being offered at the time.
*Snack (dessert): *DHS, boozy Blue Milk in Batuu.


----------



## bovie

Hmmm.

Breakfast- Magic Kingdom, Be Our Guest.  I know this isn't a thing right now, but we're pretending here.

Lunch- Hollywood Studios, 50's Prime Time Cafe

Dinner- Animal Kingdom- Tiffins.  

Snack- Caramel popcorn from EPCOT.  Obsessed.

Special mention for Ohana at fireworks time.


----------



## steph0808

This is tough, and I haven't even sampled that many Disney restaurants yet!

Breakfast - AKL Jambo House breakfast buffet
Lunch - Be Our Guest french dip with a grey stuff cupcake (before it became a prix fixe and ruined everything)
Dinner - Yak and Yeti honey chicken
Snack - Sleepy Hollow funnel cake - I have not had one yet but I love funnel cakes and everyone always raves about them!


----------



## flav

SAFD: I am ready to follow all of you! +1 on your ADR, please 

Breakfast: Epcot Garden Grill. It is the only in park character meal location that we haven’t tried but, given that DH must eat GF, that kind of family style meal is always the easiest at breakfast.

Option 1
Lunch: HS WLB to try the tontos chili or Mama Melrose
Snack: AK Dawa BarAfrican Margarita

Option 2
Lunch: AK Flame Tree BBQ or  Satulli Canteen, never tried them but would like to
Snack: HS Oga Cantina Fuzzy Tauntaun

Dinner: MK CRT and walk out just before the show or fireworks

In a pinch, snacks like Mickey Bar and churros could be used as substitute. 
In the past, Dole Whip float would have been my first choice but I make them home now so it seems like we prefer to splurge on special cocktails when on vacation.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD:

Breakfast in Epcot at Akershus because princesses and lingonberry muffins and bacon.

Lunch in AK at Flame Tree BBQ. It's my favorite QS.

Dinner in HS at Mama Melrose. 

Turkey Leg in MK.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Breakfast: MK - Cinderella’s Royal Table
Lunch: AK - Satuli Canteen (first time there last week and it was really good!)
Dinner: Epcot - Via Napoli
Snack: DHS - I wish Starring Rolls was still around but perhaps a cupcake from Trolley Car Cafe? Or a Ronto Wrap.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:
Breakfast: Be Our Guest (MK)
Lunch: Tusker House (AK)
Dinner: Takumi-Tei (Epcot)
Snack: Mickey Ice Cream Sandwich (HS)


----------



## MamaBTX

SAFD:
Breakfast: Tusker House (AK)
Lunch: Casey's (MK) 
Dinner: Via Napoli (Epcot)
Snack: Churro/Ronto Wrap (DHS)


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*
I couldn’t decide between two options so I just listed both haha:

Breakfast - Gaston’s cinnamon roll OR Crystal Palace breakfast buffet, MK
Lunch - Flame Tree BBQ, AK. Never had it but look forward to trying it
Dinner - 50s Prime Time, DHS
Snack - Festival booths, EP
OR
Breakfast - Garden Grill, EP
Lunch - Flame Tree BBQ, AK. Never had it but look forward to trying it
Dinner - 50s Prime Time, DHS
Snack - Plaza Ice Cream Parlor, MK


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DH and I are having a drink at Hurricane Hanna’s. Wish it was MW!  Actually, though, it was awfully nice to not get up at 2:30 am!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:
Breakfast- Like many others I never eat breakfast in the parks.  I'd like to try CRT or Crystal Palace one of these days though.
Lunch- Satuli at AK.  I love their bowls!
Dinner- Brown Derby at HS.  
Snack- Chocolate mousse from France in EP!


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:
I usually have breakfast in the room, so for something a little different...

Breakfast: MK- Sleepy Hollow 
Strawberry Waffle and iced coffee

Lunch: HS - Hollywood Brown Derby
Scallops appetizer, The signature Cobb salad as an entree and the grapefruit cake for dessert.

Dinner: EP - Garden Grill
Hope they have the flank steak an catfish still, long with a berry crumble for dessert.

Snack: AK - Nomad Lounge 
I love the mocktails and ambiance here. Sign me up for a Zingibar Fizzie and the tuna nomad bowl.

Hopefully, all of this eating would occur on a race trip so I would have the incentive to race off all that delicious food.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

FYI:  Because there was no rD expo, merchandise is in the stores. Once Upon a Time in HS has a good selection, including ears and leggings.


----------



## lhermiston

Does anyone feel like the “new” rope drop ceremony at MK has completely de-incentivized breakfast in the parks? The only time we ever did a breakfast ADR was to get into MK before the crowds.


----------



## kevin75

I'm just getting into running with a goal of 2023 Disney events.  In reading through this thread, what does SAFD mean?


----------



## The Expert

This came up on my memories today. ::sigh::


----------



## LdyStormy76

kevin75 said:


> I'm just getting into running with a goal of 2023 Disney events.  In reading through this thread, what does SAFD mean?



SAFD is shorthand for “Sunday is for Disney”. It is typically a Disney related question, not always race related, designed to keep everyone engaged, supported and excited during the wait for the next Marathon Weekend.  I would also suggest you start following the 2021 Running Thread; a good source of information and support.


----------



## Kerry1957

kevin75 said:


> I'm just getting into running with a goal of 2023 Disney events.  In reading through this thread, what does SAFD mean?


Welcome!!


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:

Doing this 2 ways... 

Assuming stomach has unlimited capacity
Breakfast: EP Garden Grill
Lunch: HS Sci-Fi... we always took the kids there when younger and this is always fun/nostalgic
Dinner: AK Flame Tree
Snack: MK Plaza Ice Cream Cookie Sandwich

Slightly more normal (not even sure this is less food, but at least doesn't start the day with GG)
Breakfast:  MK Sleepy Hollow Nutella Waffle (honorable mention to Gaston Cinnamon roll)... also RIP Starring Rolls in HS
Lunch:  AK Flame Tree (maybe split something)
Dinner:  EP San Angel Inn.  Classic EP and have always loved the setting
Snack:  HS Takeout PB&J shake from Tune-In Lounge


----------



## hotblooded

shellott-hill said:


> SAFD:
> 
> I usually have 6-10 meals.  What happened to second breakfast?
> 
> Breakfast: EP - Sunshine Seasons - Overnight Oats
> Lunch: MK - Casey's Corner - Plant-Based Slaw Dog
> Dinner: AK - Satuli Canteen - Chili-Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowl
> Snack: HS - The Trolley Car Café  - Carrot Cake Cookie


Thank you for writing this up on my behalf!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Hey all, just bursting with excitement and needed to share.  My wife and I were looking seriously at DVC over the last few months, and have been considering it for years.  When we go to WDW we have always been POP/AOA/All Stars resort stayers.  On a few occasions we splurged and stayed at a moderate.  For January we had decided to splurge and were planning to go to Caribbean Beach which would have been awesome.  But we finally pulled the trigger on DVC and today our welcome kit arrived and we shared it with our girls at dinner.  We told them, well you know how we planned to stay at Caribbean Beach, well we have changed plans.  My younger daughter said that was fine, she really liked Pop. Then we got to say we are not staying at Pop, we are staying at  Copper Creek in Wilderness Lodge!  

So fun to watch that percolate for a few seconds and then we shared that we were now DVC members and they were so excited.  We spent an hour looking at videos of WIlderness Lodge.  Very fun evening!  

I am even more excited about January now.  So come on runDisney give us some good news!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite time of year to visit Disney?

I’ve only gone in January for MW and the spring. Of those two, I’m always happy to be at MW, though there tend to be more refurbishments going on.

I’d love to visit in the fall or early winter sometime.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I love to visit in November or December, when the Christmas decorations are already up.  Thanksgiving is a fun time to be there, but crowded. W&D is a great weekend, too. Early December is much less crowded. The temperature is usually good, too. 
There’s really no bad time, of course. It was 95 degrees this past week, but we had such a great time. We got home Friday evening, and are sad for the trip to be over. We are already well into planning for MW!


----------



## marty3d

My favorite time is November/ December as well for the decorations, reduced crowds (except Thanksgiving) and the weather. As much as I love MW, it’s not my favorite time to go as the weather is so unpredictable.


----------



## Grabnar

SAFD: early Nov or the first week or two of Fest of the Arts, personally.

I usually end up there around mid to late Sept though due to us combining an HHN trip with a quick stop at a Disney park or two


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: We like Nov-Jan. The weather is better than at most other times, the crowds are lower (not counting the Christmas holiday blackout period), and some of our favorite events happen during those months - holiday decorations, Thanksgiving & NYE at Victoria & Albert's, and marathon weekend.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

It’s not the detailed answer I want to give and it’s cliché but my answer to this is definitely any time of year. I’ve been there at a bunch of different times of year and have never had a bad time. I’d prefer not to be there during a hurricane or holiday, but other than that I find the parks pretty manageable at any time. Ive been for Festival of the Arts, Flower and Garden, and Food and Wine and enjoyed them all enough to say I don’t really have a preference.

Forced to choose it would be after Labor Day-October 1. People tend not to do trips with their kids that early in the school year, so crowds are a bit lighter (ETA: That’s not a complaint about children at the parks, just an acknowledgment that families are a big portion of their demand and its a unique time of the year where that demand is lower). MNSSHP is running but not at peak demand, same for Food and Wine. It’s hot, but that goes for most of the year. Since they’ve cancelled MNSSHP this year it looks like it might be another year before I do this trip again though (although I will be monitoring exactly what the Boo Bash includes).


----------



## wxinms1

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: We like Nov-Jan. The weather is better than at most other times, the crowds are lower (not counting the Christmas holiday blackout period), and some of our favorite events happen during those months - holiday decorations, Thanksgiving & NYE at Victoria & Albert's, and marathon weekend.


Been to WDW at nearly all time of year, and this is my favorite time too for all the same reasons.  We've been incredibly lucky with the weather in early/mid December.  The one time we went in early January was when FL had its coldest outbreak in decades back in 2001.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Please don't kick me off the thread ... my favorite time of year is Princess Weekend. I like that some of the Flower and Garden topiaries are out, and now that they've added Festival of the Arts, I like that you get two festivals for the price of one. 

Marathon weekend is pretty great too.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Anytime in the winter is good for me.  I really need a break from the depressing snow.  My favourites are MW and then around early March.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*
I can’t wait for MW2022 so I can compare it to my answer here today.  My favorite is timing our trip for W&D so we can catch MNSSHP, do the W&D races and race party, and see the overnight transformation from Halloween to Christmas.  I also like going around Epcot at Christmas and seeing the different Santas and Christmas traditions.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> ...I’ve been there at a bunch of different times of year and have never had a bad time. I’d prefer not to be there during a hurricane or holiday, but other than that I find the parks pretty manageable at any time. Ive been for Festival of the Arts, Flower and Garden, and Food and Wine and enjoyed them all enough to say I don’t really have a preference.


Agree, but I will add that we were there a few years ago just before Hurricane Irma, and other than the Polynesian show being modified for wind and drizzle (fire dancer couldn’t perform and some dancing was curtailed because of a slick stage), it was great. Everybody was going home and no one was coming in, so all rides and attractions were walk-on’s, we had excellent viewing for parades and fireworks, and restaurants were less than half full. When we got off Frozen, the cast member asked, “Do you want to go again since nobody is in line?” So we did. Our check out time was Saturday morning, and, sadly, Irma struck, I think, Sunday afternoon and closed the parks for a couple of days. Most people had already evacuated so our trip home was almost traffic-less, and later I read that Kristen Bell and Dax Shepard weathered the storm at Disney World and that she helped entertain the people who were left in the (Polynesian?) lobby. So maybe Disney isn’t the worst place to be during a hurricane! 
P. S. Last summer we were in Destin when Hurricane Sally came through. I’d think I’d rather be at WDW than the beach during a hurricane.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I love October because of the MNSSHP and the decorations at MK.  It’s so much fun.  I also agree with SarahDisney.  It’s so much fun at Princess to see the topiaries coming out and in place for Flower and Garden.  When I did Princess in 2019 they had a troll topiary in Norway.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Christmas. They fly in the best Santas from all over the country to staff the resorts at all hours. They’re all at the top of their game. It’s fabulous.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I thought that we would be asked about four meals again but outside the parks…
We went mostly in August, but the heat and the afternoon storms are not our favourites. Best resort deals ever though!
Out of the other three trips (April F&G, November WnD, January MW), I think that we preferred the one during F&G: Great weather, low crowds, amazing flowers, especially good when the Spring is grey. I also like taking a break from Winter so end of February, beginning of March sounds great. We have to try Princess!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I really like the Christmas season to MW  Bring from Michigan it is always so nice to get a break from the tundra and enjoy the warmer weather.  But just about anytime us a good time to go to Disney!

The only time I am not fan of is summer.  I was just complaining about the cold, but the Florida heat can be relentless!  I remember being there in July as part of a larger family vacation; standing in line for the Safari ride in AK at 9am and already a complete sweaty mess and thinking never again in Summer.  Of course we went again the very next summer...


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: I always like MW due to the great memories of years gone by and the joy of another MW.  I also enjoy the Festival of the Arts, so that time is good.  We had a wonderful trip in May towards the end of Flower and Garden at Beach Club.  Even though it was hot, we are a bit used to it due to the similarity to Houston's weather.


----------



## FFigawi

Disney at Heart said:


> ...*we were there a few years ago just before Hurricane Irma*,
> *P. S. Last summer we were in Destin when Hurricane Sally came through. I’d think I’d rather be at WDW than the beach during a hurricane.*



Remind me not to go on vacation at the same time as you


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:
The Christmas season is our favorite - no one decorates for the holidays like Disney!  That being said, we very much miss the Osborne Family Festival of Lights.  That display was just stunning.

Marathon Weekend is a close second.  Running and Disney in the same vacation is always a winning combo.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: this seems slightly unfair and a bit boasty, but... I'm semi-local, a 2-hour drive from WDW, so I really do visit at all times of year and I genuinely do not have a favorite. Different times have different things going for them, and my visits are different at different times because of that. 

Summer... I LOVE July 4th and really, really LOVE being at WDW for the holiday and days around it! But it's freakishly hot and crowded, so I love how those visits are really laid back with lots of sleeping late, time at the pool, evenings and late nights in the parks, moving slow and not worrying about getting much "done."

December holiday season... too cold for pools, but I spend more daytime hours in the parks. Decorations!!! Festive music!!! More attractions, less meandering. I can usually get my son to join me (he won't visit when it's hot) and that's always special.

Star Wars Day/s... May 4th and 5th. Not the same as SW Weekends were, BUT now we have SW:GE! I was at GE for its opening day, and visited last week for its first SW Day and it did NOT disappoint! Seeing so many Guests in costume, and nearly all Guests in some type of SW garb is just so cool. A full 10 hours of total geek-out.

Late Aug/early Sept... IF I can avoid a hurricane. These often wind up being spontaneous day trips for that reason. Still hot as blazes, but no crowds!

Fall... F&WF has lost some of its luster as the years have gone by, but I still enjoy checking it out. MK Halloween decorations, and, once upon a time, MNSSHP. High chance of seeing out-of-town friends. Sometimes lower temps, but not always; some fall visits feel like fall, and others are a lot like summer. Good season for spontaneous day trips.

Late January... 100% weather dependent. I don't do frigid temps if I can avoid it, and Jan. is dicey that way. Mostly day trips to enjoy low crowd levels.

Spring... eh. If there's a last place position, this is it. I used to love the F&GF when it was more about gardening and sustainability and less about food booths. The pollen counts are so bad in spring, and my allergies to them so bad, it's a really tough time for me to be outside for long. I avoid Spring Break times like the plague, but spring overall is pretty busy, so less than ideal for me.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Here are my top 3 favorite times to go to WDW:


Fall. The MK all decked out in its full Halloween regalia is my favorite look for the park. Couple that with MNSSHP with its Boo to You parade of characters (including the Headless Horseman) in their Halloween finery and a HalloWishes fireworks show and you’ve got a very special occasion. The Epcot Food & Wine Festival also adds some special event gloss to this time of year. 


April-May.  The Epcot Flower & Garden Show with the topiaries is a very relaxing and beautiful time of the year.  There‘s the additional bonus of the Garden Rocks concert series where I’ve seen a number of childhood and early adult favorites (The Orchestra, Little River Band, Guess Who, just to name a couple).  I’ll admit the festival has lost some of its uniqueness lately, trading in gardening displays and seminars for food booths in an attempt to become Wine & Dine Festival light, though. The much-missed Pirate & Princess Party also used to take place at MK this time of year. 


Christmas season. Beautiful decorations throughout all the parks. The castle all lit up with its icicle lighting. MVMCP going on (not nearly as fun as MNSSHP, though). The Candlelight Processional at Epcot is a thing to experience with your favorite celebrity narrator. I highly recommend the Yule Tour, too. I learned a lot about Christmas and how Disney does things on it. A great time to go, just slightly edged out by the other two times of year.


----------



## steph0808

My trips are almost always around Marathon Weekend, which I usually enjoy the weather - except for the year of the Polar Vortex! 

I have also done late January, which was somehow colder than MW. I did Universal in September right after a hurricane, and it was great for low crowds but very warm! 

I prefer slower times for lower crowds - I just booked a trip for mid-late October, avoiding both Columbus Day and Halloween, so I'm hoping for warm weather and low crowds!


----------



## Basil of Moss Bluff

SAFD:
I've gone to Disney World in February, September, November, & December. December is definitely my favorite experience. Christmas is my favorite time of the year. Christmas in Disney is amazing. I'm hoping to experience Disney in January 2022 for Marathon Weekend. Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Kerry1957

Welcome Basil!!


----------



## hotblooded

Marathon Weekend is my favorite time to visit, for purely selfish reasons. I’m childfree and it is GLORIOUS to have a long weekend of events focused on adults, as well as parks and hotels full of adults. It is so much fun to be the main event rather than an afterthought.


----------



## Basil of Moss Bluff

Kerry1957 said:


> Welcome Basil!!


Thank you. I found this thread googling Disney Marathon 2022. I'm glad to hear so many people are hoping it happens. If Disney cancels MW 2022, it would be 2024 until I can go because of my schedule. Again.......FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meye1099

p


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Several years ago, our school district started having a fall break at the end of September, and it has become our favorite time to go to WDW! Crowds are low, weather is usually pretty good, F&W is going on, and all the Halloween/fall decorations are up.  We have done MNSSHP a couple of times - honestly not worth the $$ for us if we have an AP, but a fun time for sure. 
Of course MW has a special place in my heart - it's always so nice to have something fun to look forward to after Christmas, and I just love the runner-centric vibe of the weekend. Also, I am usually there without my kids and it's nice to just have some "me time", especially after the chaos and stress of the holidays!


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:  We went to Disneyland when I was a kid in April (whatever year that was...) I believe.  Great weather and everything was open that I can remember.  We went to Disneyland end of January 2015 and to Disneyworld early January 2020 for MW.  Weather for the most part was good, but yes rides seem to be hit and miss due to it appearing to be maintenance season.  Splash Mountain was closed the last 2 times so our kids haven't been on that ride yet.


----------



## lhermiston

flav said:


> SAFD: I thought that we would be asked about four meals again but outside the parks…



Great idea!



Basil of Moss Bluff said:


> Thank you. I found this thread googling Disney Marathon 2022. I'm glad to hear so many people are hoping it happens. If Disney cancels MW 2022, it would be 2024 until I can go because of my schedule. Again.......FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome!


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> Great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!


I’m running with it. See what I did there?
*Breakfast: *Perkins near Disney Springs especially since the furloughs. Their Disney-trained staff is amazeballs.
*Lunch: *Polite Pig. Just pick anything. Close second is Earl of Sandwich.
*Dinner: *The Wave. Again, anything.
*Snack: *Spiked Dole Whip drink at Marketplace Snacks in Disney Springs outside of World of Disney. Ties with s’mores at any place that has s’mores with real fire.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

SAFD:
Jan/February.  The temperatures are great. The crowds are low.  And the Festival of the Arts is the best of all the festivals.


----------



## Tigger23

SAFD: jumping in new to this thread, hello!

I love going for Marathon weekend best, the weather is warm enough to be a break from my frigid VT winter, but not too hot. The crowds are pretty light, travel is less expensive than other times, and of course, I get to run my favorite race. A close second would be around Halloween/or Wine and Dine Weekend. That time of year you get to catch F&WF, Halloween decorations, and potentially Christmas too (my last trip, we got both!).

I am taking my first summer WDW soon (July!) so we will see how I feel about the heat!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Favorite time to go to disney?  

WHENEVER I CAN! But probably Christmas?

In the last few years we have done Christmas/New Years, Spring break, February, and mid-August.

I LOOOOOOVE the Christmas decorations. And people were sooooo happy (minus the families that were having the inevitable freak-outs). It was pretty magical. COLD. But magical. One trip with DH's brother/SIL their kids, and one trip with DH's whole family (one of his sisters had terminal cancer and this was basically a bucket-list trip for her family) where 26 of us went.  All the kids.  All of the magic.

Spring break. I LOOOOVE the topiaries for F&G. And that it was just about the perfect temperature when we went. But people were more "intense" about their trip, and it wasn't as "magical" feeling as Christmas.

August. So hot. And sweaty. And it was during covid, so the parks were EMPTY and we could do just about whatever we wanted. But it was SO.HOT. We spent a lot of times in the gift shops in the AC. Just me, DH, and the baby on this trip, so it was pretty low-key which was a nice change of pace.

February.  Also during Covid (after the "shut-down.")  It was cold-ish.  Nice enough that we got sunburned the first day, and then cold enough wore long sleeves/pants the rest of the time.  No kids on this trip, and also no parks, so it was a VERY DIFFERENTtrip.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Anyone else keeping a spreadsheet of possible costs/projections for MW?  I looked at flights on a whim this morning, and realized that if I wanted to drive 4hrs to the airport, I could fly round trip for $120 plus luggage.  I got pretty excited for a minute, and then remembered that the flights are probably the least expensive part of the whole thing.     

$2k for a race-cation for just me, dropping 2 of the kids off at grandma and grandpa's house and leaving DH and the 2 other kids at home?  Not sure how I'll get DH on board with that.....


----------



## NewYKRunner

I don’t look into costs for the whole weekend, but I keep looking into flights for that timeframe using flight rewards. Just dreaming at this point.


----------



## Tigger23

I don’t have a spreadsheet, but marathon weekend is my one non-negotiable solo race trip every year. I usually do it as cheaply as possible (value hotel, sometimes don’t go into the parks at all, etc) and I budget for it as best I can (birthday and Christmas I ask for gift cards to go to marathon weekend, etc). I also typically forgo registering for lots of other races (like I don’t travel for other marathons, only stay local) so I can dedicate my “race” money (and babysitting time!) to cover marathon weekend. I already have a deposit on a room for 2022 but won’t book a flight until the race is confirmed - fingers crossed!


----------



## Z-Knight

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else keeping a spreadsheet of possible costs/projections for MW?  I looked at flights on a whim this morning, and realized that if I wanted to drive 4hrs to the airport, I could fly round trip for $120 plus luggage.  I got pretty excited for a minute, and then remembered that the flights are probably the least expensive part of the whole thing.
> 
> $2k for a race-cation for just me, dropping 2 of the kids off at grandma and grandpa's house and leaving DH and the 2 other kids at home?  Not sure how I'll get DH on board with that.....


oh crap, you said spreadsheet.... queue @DopeyBadger in 3, 2, 1...

God have mercy on all of us!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Z-Knight said:


> oh crap, you said spreadsheet.... queue @DopeyBadger in 3, 2, 1...
> 
> God have mercy on all of us!


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else keeping a spreadsheet of possible costs/projections for MW?


I purposely NEVER look at what any WDW visit costs in total, lol!


----------



## flav

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else keeping a spreadsheet of possible costs/projections for MW?  I looked at flights on a whim this morning, and realized that if I wanted to drive 4hrs to the airport, I could fly round trip for $120 plus luggage.  I got pretty excited for a minute, and then remembered that the flights are probably the least expensive part of the whole thing.
> 
> $2k for a race-cation for just me, dropping 2 of the kids off at grandma and grandpa's house and leaving DH and the 2 other kids at home?  Not sure how I'll get DH on board with that.....


I use Google Flight and have the history on all the ones I track.

I have a spreadsheet for Disney hotel/tickets/dining plan costs.

I have another spreadsheet for all my race registration costs.

I have detailed spreadsheets to plan each of my trip with confirmation numbers, how much has already been paid, etc.

I find that 2k$ for such a nice solo trip is reasonable.  A weekend running New York or Boston Marathon would cost at least the same.

Finally, I constantly put aside money for these special racing trips. These funds are taken from unmade expenses that would only have benefited me (vs the entire family) or income that would never have happened without my involvement (ex point cards).


----------



## fatmanatee

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else keeping a spreadsheet of possible costs/projections for MW?  I looked at flights on a whim this morning, and realized that if I wanted to drive 4hrs to the airport, I could fly round trip for $120 plus luggage.  I got pretty excited for a minute, and then remembered that the flights are probably the least expensive part of the whole thing.
> 
> $2k for a race-cation for just me, dropping 2 of the kids off at grandma and grandpa's house and leaving DH and the 2 other kids at home?  Not sure how I'll get DH on board with that.....


lol, I literally just started prepping one this week, have never done MW so I wanted to play around with cost projections if I did Dopey vs. just the marathon.


----------



## ZellyB

PrincessV said:


> I purposely NEVER look at what any WDW visit costs in total, lol!



SAME!!  Ignorance is bliss when it comes to how much I spend at WDW!


----------



## meye1099

n


----------



## camaker

meye1099 said:


> Gosh, I really love making budget and itinerary spreadsheets for upcoming vacations. It's part of the fun of planning! Would it be safe to assume 2022 Marathon Weekend (if it happens in person) is going to be a bit more expensive than previous years? I think there's been a price hike on some food and beverages since then, and I wouldn't be shocked if race registration was more expensive--especially if they have a smaller field. And I just did a quick Google search and it looks like there's going to be a price hike for park tickets in 2022 as well.



Did you really need a Google search to tell you there was going to be a price hike for park tickets in 2022?


----------



## meye1099

camaker said:


> Did you really need a Google search to tell you there was going to be a price hike for park tickets in 2022?



LOL. Trust but verify is my motto.


----------



## NewYKRunner

camaker said:


> Did you really need a Google search to tell you there was going to be a price hike for park tickets in 2022?



Yeah that goes for anything really.  Vehicles and houses are commanding top dollar right now.  It will be crazy to see how much people will be willing to spend on trips and vacations once they're unrestricted.


----------



## Rogue224

We have not started budgeting yet (DW handles this).  The closest thing we do is have our payroll to automatically have a set amount go into savings strictly for our runDisney trips.  Since we do not do gifts to each other for birthdays, Christmas, anniversary, etc. we have a higher budget for our race weekends.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Well I have been putting some money aside each week for the past year for MW.  Wait, scratch that, make that two years!


----------



## Herding_Cats

fatmanatee said:


> lol, I literally just started prepping one this week, have never done MW so I wanted to play around with cost projections if I did Dopey vs. just the marathon.




For me, based on the dates that save me the most money on airfare (because if I fly down a day earlier I can just stay at my parents' house) the ONLY difference between marathon-only and Dopey is the race registration. HAHA! 

But I'm NOT DOING DOPEY.  For a few years.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

Not only do I have a spreadsheet but the money is already saved, the room is booked, and the costumes are planned


----------



## BikeFan

Herding_Cats said:


> For me, based on the dates that save me the most money on airfare (because if I fly down a day earlier I can just stay at my parents' house) the ONLY difference between marathon-only and Dopey is the race registration. HAHA!
> 
> But I'm NOT DOING DOPEY.  For a few years.



It's the 50th anniversary of WDW, so I'm expecting the medals to be amazing.  Why run the risk of only doing one race, when some other race could have an amazing medal, and you'd miss out!?!?  Therefore, the only prudent choice for the rational Disney runner is to do Dopey and get ALL the medals.  No FOMO, no problem!


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

Assuming Marathon weekend comes back...

Do we think that they will still do the TA packages with the guaranteed bibs? And if so, do you think they would raise the minimum night stay?


----------



## camaker

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Assuming Marathon weekend comes back...
> 
> Do we think that they will still do the TA packages with the guaranteed bibs? And if so, do you think they would raise the minimum night stay?



The TAs certainly think they will. I don’t know why they wouldn’t. If one of the reasons for the weekend is driving traffic into the resorts, it’s a no-brainer to keep it. You guarantee that a minimum number of bibs will end associated with resort stays and not cheaper off-site hotels or drive-in locals.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

camaker said:


> The TAs certainly think they will. I don’t know why they wouldn’t. If one of the reasons for the weekend is driving traffic into the resorts, it’s a no-brainer to keep it. You guarantee that a minimum number of bibs will end associated with resort stays and not cheaper off-site hotels or drive-in locals.




Which is what makes me think they could raise the minimum number of nights. It would bring in more money and if capacity is limited (likely) they don't have as many bibs to sell anyway.


----------



## fatmanatee

BikeFan said:


> It's the 50th anniversary of WDW, so I'm expecting the medals to be amazing.  Why run the risk of only doing one race, when some other race could have an amazing medal, and you'd miss out!?!?  Therefore, the only prudent choice for the rational Disney runner is to do Dopey and get ALL the medals.  No FOMO, no problem!


Oh don't tempt me with this.


----------



## camaker

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which is what makes me think they could raise the minimum number of nights. It would bring in more money and if capacity is limited (likely) they don't have as many bibs to sell anyway.



‘Raising the minimum number of nights could be a double-edged sword. Yes, it might bring in more money, but it also runs the risk of driving off runners they’re trying to attract and losing them entirely. I’m sure a sizable number of single-race runners could easily decide “I don’t need or want the extra nights, I’ll take my chances at general registration”.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

camaker said:


> ‘Raising the minimum number of nights could be a double-edged sword. Yes, it might bring in more money, but it also runs the risk of driving off runners they’re trying to attract and losing them entirely. I’m sure a sizable number of single-race runners could easily decide “I don’t need or want the extra nights, I’ll take my chances at general registration”.



Sure. But if they know the bibs are so limited they will all sell out in seconds during general registration (like last year before they canceled), maybe they're ok with running off some runners in return for the higher package values.

Just spitballing here.  I don't want them to raise it, but part of me could see them doing it.


----------



## camaker

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Sure. But if they know the bibs are so limited they will all sell out in seconds (like last year before they canceled), maybe they're ok with running off some runners.
> 
> Just spitballing here.  I don't want them to raise it, but part of me could see them doing it.



That’s the thing.  They’re not worried about whether the bibs will sell out. They will. What they’re worried about is how many of those bibs land in resort rooms and not off-site hotels or drive-ins.  They know challenge runners will need more nights, so they’re not going to be worried about them meeting a minimum night stay. They have to find a balance to attract single-race runners to the resort packages. They risk making it less attractive a proposition for those single-race runners if they raise the minimum stay.  I don’t see a reason for them to raise the minimum, but I see reasons for them not to.  I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## Herding_Cats

BikeFan said:


> It's the 50th anniversary of WDW, so I'm expecting the medals to be amazing.  Why run the risk of only doing one race, when some other race could have an amazing medal, and you'd miss out!?!?  Therefore, the only prudent choice for the rational Disney runner is to do Dopey and get ALL the medals.  No FOMO, no problem!



Why you gotta whip out logic like that????? Just stop!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-starts!

I see everyone talking about saving, budgeting and planning - is anyone running? For this week's Sundays are for Disney, it's a training check-in!

MW hasn't made an official return yet, but are you training for anything else? Just running to maintain? Are things going super well and you want to brag? Are you struggling and need a pick-me-up? Here's the place to lay it all out there.

I'm in a maintain mode right now and my goal is to average 20+ miles/week so I can get back to 1,000 miles for the year. With a lot of stuff finally settled in my personal life, it's been easier to get back into a somewhat normal running routine, which is awesome. I'm running Chicago in October, but I'm not going to start training on that for a little while yet. For now, it's 4-6 miles most days and I try to get 8-10+ every once in a while.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## Herding_Cats

I'm exactly 2 weeks out from my first ever in-person race.  I'm running the half "with" my SIL (she's quite a bit faster than I am, so I fully expect her to finish at least 30min ahead of me) and DH is doing the 10k with his brother (and DH has basically not trained at all for, so he'll have a horrible time.)

I'm wrapping up week 10 of my training plan and how it feels has been all over the place. Coaching middle school baseball (and getting DS1 to/from JV practice and DS3 to his summer-league stuff) eats up a lot of time. I can honestly say that people with kids AND full time jobs get major props from me because I'm the stay-at-home parent and struggle to fit in the runs that are more than 90min lately. One of my weekly short runs has been getting consistently skipped for about a month now (basically when baseball started) and I recently found out my treadmill will shut off just past the 6 mile mark (it starts right back up, but I have to "reset" the clock/distance to keep running.

We are all going to the park today and I'll be doing my 11 mile run (longest run ever for me!)


----------



## azrivest

SAFD:

I'm training for a virtual HM end of May, en route to my first every marathon on October 3rd which will hopefully be in-person! No way can I handle crewing myself for 42.2 km

My HM goal is 2:16, but I'm underconfident and don't think I'll achieve it, even if I've been following my training plan consistently. It's all about the journey and not the destination tho, isn't it?


----------



## Krandor

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-starts!
> 
> I see everyone talking about saving, budgeting and planning - is anyone running? For this week's Sundays are for Disney, it's a training check-in!
> 
> MW hasn't made an official return yet, but are you training for anything else? Just running to maintain? Are things going super well and you want to brag? Are you struggling and need a pick-me-up? Here's the place to lay it all out there.
> 
> I'm in a maintain mode right now and my goal is to average 20+ miles/week so I can get back to 1,000 miles for the year. With a lot of stuff finally settled in my personal life, it's been easier to get back into a somewhat normal running routine, which is awesome. I'm running Chicago in October, but I'm not going to start training on that for a little while yet. For now, it's 4-6 miles most days and I try to get 8-10+ every once in a while.
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!



Right now training for the 3 races on my board that I know are going to happen. 

July 4- Peachtree Road Race
Oct - Atlatta 10 Miles
Nov - Thanksgiving day half marathon.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Summer is a maintain season and I tend to work more on strength training.  I run to keep my base so I’m not starting from scratch each time.  When I do take time off from running, the first one back is always craptastic.


----------



## lhermiston

DisneyParrothead said:


> Summer is a maintain season and I tend to work more on strength training.  I run to keep my base so I’m not starting from scratch each time.  When I do take time off from running, the first one back is always craptastic.



That’s one thing I love about Marathon Weekend, it has conditioned me to continue training through the ice, cold and snow of the winter months.

I stay ready so I don’t have to get ready.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: As 90% of weight loss is dietary, I've been on Keto and have been losing weight. I didn't want to do that while exercising for fear that I'd have to maintain the exercise to maintain the weight loss... So... I decided I would start running again when I will have lost about 10 more lbs.  I still have to log my virtual 2021 races which is to say I have to run them... I got one done a few months back. I still owe the 10k, 1/2, and full.  It'll be slightly easier carrying less weight. I already have the special socks so I'm good to go.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

lhermiston said:


> That’s one thing I love about Marathon Weekend, it has conditioned me to continue training through the ice, cold and snow of the winter months.
> 
> I stay ready so I don’t have to get ready.


I’ve joined virtual challenges the past couple summers to give me something to work towards.  That does help without the pressure of having to get certain miles done each weekend.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Well in February I launched into my training plan for my first 100 miler.  Four weeks in I got COVID.  I was very lucky, no hospitalization and I recovered within two weeks.  I then rested for a few weeks and when I began running again it was clear that I have to drop the goal of the 100 Miler in September.  I found running challenging, even short distances.  So for the last month I have had to abandon the training plan and simply rebuild my base with shorter runs, more walking and really watching my pace.

I think I will try to build up for an ultra in the fall. Likely same race just only do the 50 Miler. I also have a virtual I missed while sick I need to make up this summer.

Fingers and toes crossed that MW happens. I am planning to run Dopey. It will be my 5th and I agree with what @BikeFan shared, I bet this years medals will be really cool!


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-starts!
> 
> I see everyone talking about saving, budgeting and planning - is anyone running? For this week's Sundays are for Disney, it's a training check-in!
> 
> MW hasn't made an official return yet, but are you training for anything else? Just running to maintain? Are things going super well and you want to brag? Are you struggling and need a pick-me-up? Here's the place to lay it all out there.



I‘m a creature of habit and momentum, so I find it critical that I just keep training, just keep training...  When COVID started, I shifted my focus from maintaining a 25-30 mpw base to a 35-40 mpw base and it has really paid dividends now that live races are starting to return.

I ran my first 100k down the outer banks of NC 7 weeks ago. Yesterday I scored a shiny new proof of time for whenever RunDisney returns with my first sub-4:00 marathon (race report in the Running thread). I’ll take a couple of weeks of light running now before starting training for a Labor Day 50k. After that, we’ll see...

At this point, though, all I want is an announcement that Marathon Weekend 2022 will be a go.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SAFD - if I am not injured, I am running. Right now I am at 35 miles/week. I have been focused on the 10k distance all spring, ran a half marathon 2 weeks ago, and switch to marathon training in 8 days (Boston Virtual).

I doubt that I will run in the 2022 rD marathon at this point, even if it is announced. I need more time to plan trips like that, so looking at later in 2022 for a return to WDW and rD races for me.


----------



## opusone

SAFD: training is currently going really well... which is odd to say since I am not really training for anything.  I am going on my third straight month of >200 running miles, and I have averaged over 53 running miles per week for the past 12 weeks.

I started on our DISboard CRAW (virtual race around the world) team last September to keep myself motivated to get miles in while in-person races didn't exist, but when I started, I was training similar to how I would train leading up to a race (five days a week with one workout each day and a mix of easy, speed, tempo, and long runs).  However, since the goal of CRAW is to just get as many miles in as possible, I switched up my plan.

I started by not caring about pacing at all (no scheduled speed or tempo runs) and just focus on how to best get miles in without overdoing it.  Therefore, I started running almost everyday and, in fact, twice a day on most days.  I found that it's much easier and sustainable to run 5 miles x 2 times per day versus one 10-mile run each day.   I basically just run whenever I have space in the day to fit in a run.  And since I am always looking to get out for a run, I found a side benefit is that I run a lot more with my wife and daughter as well whenever they want to get out there.

Now that I have a great base and am feeling good about my running, I am starting to get excited about finding in-person races again to see what I can accomplish.  Although I still don't have any formal plans, I might give MW a try if it is announced.  I have only participated in Star Wars weekend (twice), but I have always wanted to run during MW.  I'm not sure I would go for the full marathon, but I would love to participate in the 5k, 10k, and half (my favorite distance).


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I ran two live- in person half marathon recently - one it April and one at the beginning of May. I rested for a week, and this week was the start of a marathon plan for the end of July. I really need to have a race or something on the schedule to keep motivated.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:  I've got two marathons in the fall, so I'll be preparing for them sometime soon.  London in Oct. may or may not just be a training run (need to decide on that soon), but Richmond in Nov. will likely be a PR/BQ effort.  After that, I'll just be recovering and maintaining fitness until (hopefully) Marathon Weekend in January!  In the meantime, I'm just running almost entirely easy miles, but at a higher volume level of ~50 mpw.  I much prefer running more slow miles vs. less fast miles, so that's pretty much my schedule until I decide to start chasing fast times again.


----------



## Dopey 2020

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-starts!
> 
> I see everyone talking about saving, budgeting and planning - is anyone running? For this week's Sundays are for Disney, it's a training check-in!
> 
> MW hasn't made an official return yet, but are you training for anything else? Just running to maintain? Are things going super well and you want to brag? Are you struggling and need a pick-me-up? Here's the place to lay it all out there.
> 
> I'm in a maintain mode right now and my goal is to average 20+ miles/week so I can get back to 1,000 miles for the year. With a lot of stuff finally settled in my personal life, it's been easier to get back into a somewhat normal running routine, which is awesome. I'm running Chicago in October, but I'm not going to start training on that for a little while yet. For now, it's 4-6 miles most days and I try to get 8-10+ every once in a while.
> 
> Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!



It’s 4 months + out but just signed up for the inaugural Steel Rail Marathon October 3, can’t go wrong with a medal and pint of beer at the finish! And the following weekend will be my virtual Boston. I do run all year at least 3 days a week so hopefully I can get ready and PR the day.


----------



## garneska

I was training well averaging about 45 mile weeks (for almost a year) and finally in April I ended up injured with a Soleus strain.  I have had a few weeks off.  Last week was a whole 13 mile week on the treadmill but pain free.  My first outdoor run in a month will be tomorrow.  Going to cut the mileage back and hopefully get 17 miles this week,  I will ease into Peachtree road race on July 3, then hopefully be back to base mileage.  Also been hiking and that helps. 

@Krandor I am running PTRR on July 3 but plan to spectate for July 4.  keep me posted will try and cheer for you.  Am sure I will see @disneyatheart


----------



## flav

SAFD: This week is the peak week of my current training plan that was supposed to bring me to a June 5th Half Marathon which is now canceled. I am completing all the runs as per plan so far. I will run a HM time trial, I don’t know how seriously I will be able to push it.

My next plan will focus on my 2021 A goal of a Marathon on October 3rd and will be built based on my HM results.

I have never run as much as I do now and it is going well. The Spring is gorgeous and I try to focus on that rather then the fact that there is no in-person race. So I am thankful for what I got. That also includes my two running buddies: DH and DD.

On another note, did anyone else got an email from a TA saying that they were anticipating a runDisney announcement soon? I first classified that as wishful thinking but I know nothing either way.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I am not running much at all these days. The hot weather is here, and it's only a matter of a few weeks before the sea swims end and we're back in pools, and it's too miserable to run or cycle outdoors unless you start at 4am. Even then, doing anything at 4am is not much fun. I'm not training for anything since our race season does not begin until October, which means I'll do enough to maintain a semi-decent base through Zwift and 3 days per week in the pool.



BikeFan said:


> SAFD:  I've got two marathons in the fall, so I'll be preparing for them sometime soon.  London in Oct. may or may not just be a training run (need to decide on that soon), but Richmond in Nov. will likely be a PR/BQ effort.  After that, I'll just be recovering and maintaining fitness until (hopefully) Marathon Weekend in January!  In the meantime, I'm just running almost entirely easy miles, but at a higher volume level of ~50 mpw.  I much prefer running more slow miles vs. less fast miles, so that's pretty much my schedule until I decide to start chasing fast times again.



Richmond was my very first marathon. An absolutely beautiful course. The weather is usually great for racing at that time of year, too.


----------



## Z-Knight

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: I am not running much at all these days. The hot weather is here, and it's only a matter of a few weeks before the sea swims end and we're back in pools, and it's too miserable to run or cycle outdoors unless you start at 4am. Even then, doing anything at 4am is not much fun. I'm not training for anything since our race season does not begin until October, which means I'll do enough to maintain a semi-decent base through Zwift and 3 days per week in the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Richmond was my very first marathon. An absolutely beautiful course. The weather is usually great for racing at that time of year, too.


ahh...so you were lucky not to pick up the Covid-15, as in 15lbs, like some of us are dealing with. Otherwise you'd have to be training every day...I'm in soooo much trouble for the next few months. LOL


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:* I have been trying to maintain and improve to get ready for Dopey. But honestly I have not been as consistent as I should be. I recently did a half marathon and got POT. However then life got in the way and missed a few weeks. Saturday morning I woke up and did 15. Yesterday I woke up and my body said, “you’ve made better choices” haha. But it’s a restart. My current strategy is to get 35-40 miles per week with increases every couple of weeks. If MW2022 happens, it’d be my first full marathon and Dopey. So I want to make sure I’m prepared. I’m keeping my eyes open for local races too as that’s a good motivator too.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Mostly just in maintenance mode with my running right now, as I have been focusing more on building up my cycling to get ready for some upcoming triathlons.  I generally try to get in at least 20 miles per week, which usually looks like a couple of 6 milers with an 8-10 miler on the weekend.  I would love to add another day of running but work has been so busy lately (like most places, we are short staffed and overworked!) so it's pretty hard right now. 
I have been running faster than I have in several years though - my typical pace on a LR would normally be 9:15-9:30/mile, and yesterday I did 9 miles at 8:45.  I expect that this won't continue once it starts to really heat up though!


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I already hit 500 miles this year so far and am running a marathon in two weeks. I can't wait for runDisney to make an announcement soon (assuming it is the one I want them to make). Been following the Disney blogs and am encourage by the increase in capacity and relaxing of rules, especially outside.


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:  I'm continuing my pursuit of getting ready for a full marathon.  I did 18 miles yesterday on the treadmill, my goal is 23 in the next few weeks.  I've gone 21 miles before but yesterday was a struggle.  Between a 10 year old that has forgotten how to fall asleep recently (I think our two week school lockdown has been weighing on her) and a bad update on the treadmill that causes it to not load consistently, last week's prep did not go as planned.  I'm signed up for the Calgary Marathon in September and keeping an eye on the Honolulu Marathon in December, but we'll see what the next couple months bring.  No run this Sunday for me, work has been crazy and have been doing a fair amount of extra time.  So we're taking a May extra extra long weekend and going camping.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> MW hasn't made an official return yet, but are you training for anything else? Just running to maintain? Are things going super well and you want to brag? Are you struggling and need a pick-me-up? Here's the place to lay it all out there.


SAFD: I am literally typing next to a legal pad, on which is outlined a Dopey 2022 training plan.  I guess I already knew this, but the past pandemic year+ has confirmed it: I do not like racing and have NO desire to race anything other than Disney races. I trained for and ran the virtual SW Rival Run Half last month, but that's been my only "race" since MW 2020. And it's been... nice. Like, really nice. 

It's been _extra_ nice the past few weeks, though. I had what my doctor and I now believe was COVID waaaay back in early 2020. I was down for a week, and have dealt with bouts of intense fatigue, joint pain, and a lingering cough since then. But I'm 4 weeks out from vaccine dose 2 and am FINALLY feeling energetic again!* Most of the joint pain is gone! The cough still lingers, but my lungs were bad before COVID, so this may be as good as it gets. It's not hurting my performance or my health; it's just annoying. Anyway, in the past, I've always kept my base training at a point from which I could quickly get to 13.1, with long runs going up to 10 miles. But since we don't yet know when rD is coming back, I've cut back to "only" doing 45 mins for short runs, and 6 miles on long runs... and holy cow, I feel so good! I think my aging body needs these breaks from heavy training. 

(* my doctor said she'd read a study showing a lot of people with COVID long-haul issues found relief after being vaccinated, so I was hopeful, but not optimistic. I'm a believer now!)


----------



## meye1099

m


----------



## steph0808

I just did an in-person half at the beginning of May, and I requested a new Dopey Badger plan for the Wineglass Marathon in October, which is my next big goal race. I'll throw in some local races here and there with my running club.

My training since the beginning of COVID has been made up on the spot by me, but I've been sticking to 4 days/week and usually 15-20 miles weekly. With the half, I got my mileage up some and am going to increase to 5 days/week for the first time ever this training cycle. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

I have been in maintenance mode since running a virtual Dopey in January.  It has been a struggle with winter not letting go in my area until recently.  I have been trying to maintain 5 days a week and somewhere between the mid 20's to high 30's miles per week.  It varies from week to week.

I have switched my Dopey plan running style recently to start preparing for trail runs in the rocky mountains.  My hope is to spend as much time as possible running up mountains this summer.  Every morning I look to the West and still see white capped mountains....I can't wait for the snow to be gone!  Most of my runs now include a sustained uphill section and some off-road portions to start training those stability muscles.

There are no live runs in my area right now.  I have signed up for a half in September in Canmore.  Hopefully that does not get cancelled or changed to a virtual.  It was my planned PoT for MW2022.


----------



## Neon Cactus

It’s been a bit of a struggle the past couple of months with no live races to train for and my back has been acting up.  But I’ve been getting in 3 miles a couple of times per week and I’m going to start ramping it up soon.  

I’m signed up to do the virtual Boston in October, LA in November and the Dallas 10k/Half challenge in December, and hopefully Dopey in January.  I may sign up for a 10k in Texas during July to keep me motivated earlier rather than later.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

*SAFD: *Things have been just kind of blah for me. I don’t have anything official to train for, and am really waiting for word from RunDisney to decide whether to sign up for anything (if MW doesn’t happen, I may do a local marathon. There’s also a fall half that was supposed to be in spring, but I haven’t signed up yet since the actual date hasn’t been decided - just fall). So I’ve still been trying to run but it’s felt hard lately so it’s been more walking and just trying to keep moving more than anything. But the weather has been getting warmer and with later sunsets at least that’s made getting out easier. Hoping to pick things up over the next few weeks.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: (written while sitting on my butt prior to going for a run) 
I have been following a half marathon plan that was originally intended as a run-up to doing a full plan for NYC 2021.  But I deferred til 2022 (family wedding that same weekend) and now am without purpose.  I have slacked off the last week, when I went to visit daughter. Hoping to re-find some motivation, but honestly I never really planned to race a half--the idea of racing a half in June does not appeal on any level.  I expect I'll figure something out.....at some point.


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:

Basically in maintenance mode for the moment.  Trying to work on speed a little bit and then Chicago Marathon training plan starts on June 10.  Just in time to really "embrace" the summer humidity... lol.  I also have Indy Monumental Marathon 3 weeks after that date... so unsure which one I will really push on.  May depend on the weather at Chicago.  I guess we will see.



opusone said:


> I started by not caring about pacing at all (no scheduled speed or tempo runs) and just focus on how to best get miles in without overdoing it. Therefore, I started running almost everyday and, in fact, twice a day on most days. I found that it's much easier and sustainable to run 5 miles x 2 times per day versus one 10-mile run each day. I basically just run whenever I have space in the day to fit in a run. And since I am always looking to get out for a run, I found a side benefit is that I run a lot more with my wife and daughter as well whenever they want to get out there.



Last August we had a local challenge within our running group where we broke into teams and did some mileage contests, weekly Strava segment races, etc.  During the first 9 days, I was able to log 130 miles.  I found it do-able by: 1) keeping it easy and 2) running twice per day.  After running 8-10 in the morning, going out later in the day to do 4-5 (mentally) felt like no big deal.  I figured #2 out by accident.  I had no intention of running that many miles, but early in the week I saw an opportunity to go run in the summer rain after working at the computer all day.  The short run felt great and then I realized the secret (for me) to accumulate high miles was to double up.



MissLiss279 said:


> I really need to have a race or something on the schedule to keep motivated.



I'm TOTALLY in this camp.  In fact, years ago when I did a couch to 5k app I wasn't sure what to do when the 8 weeks or whatever was over.  I immediately had to download a 5k to 10k app and before that ran out I signed up for my first race. 



NewYKRunner said:


> I did 18 miles yesterday on the treadmill, my goal is 23 in the next few weeks.



Amazing to be able to run that far on the treadmill!


----------



## Jason Bryer

NYC Marathon just announced they will be running in person this November. 33,000 which is down but still larger than DM. Your turn runDisney!


----------



## NewYKRunner

cburnett11 said:


> Amazing to be able to run that far on the treadmill!



Thanks, I actually don't mind it too much.  Next week the weather will probably be nice enough to start running outside in the mornings for shorter runs.  As for longer runs, there's been a bear sighted in the area where I could get some long distance done... so I'll hold off on long outside runs.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

I am in maintenance mode right now, just trying to retain a solid base. Upcoming races:

Aug 28 - North Country Trail 13.1 (2020 deferral)
Sept 19 - Bridge Run 10 Miler (2020 deferral)
Oct 10 - Chicago Marathon 
Oct 17 - Grand Rapids 13.1 (2020 deferral)
Oct 23 - River Bank Run 25K (2020 deferral and postponed from May)

That two week period in October will be interesting. My hubby asked me if it was wise to be running all of those races in two weeks time and I had to remind him I once ran 48.6 miles in 4 days, so yeah, I'm not worried 54.8 over two weeks.  My plan is to go for a new marathon PR for Chicago and then just run the rest for fun.


----------



## jmasgat

michigandergirl said:


> My plan is to go for a new marathon PR for Chicago and then just run the rest for fun.



I would venture to guess that 80% of the population cannot relate to the idea of running those distances "for fun".  Aren't you glad 100% of the people here get it!


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> I would venture to guess that 80% of the population cannot relate to the idea of running those distances "for fun".  Aren't you glad 100% of the people here get it!



And that's why I love you guys! I know you totally get it!!


----------



## BigEeyore

MCM just announced that they are going to having their race in person at the end of October! Come on run Disney!!!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Add me to the struggling group.  Injured myself, again, on Halloween and it took months to heal (still having lingering issues). Did my first 5k race May 1st, with more than 300 feet of elevation gain during it, and that really drove home my lack of training.  I have training mapped out, but actually executing it -getting out the door - is my stumbling point.


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> I would venture to guess that 80% of the population cannot relate to the idea of running those distances "for fun".



I don't understand those people.  What do they hang on their medal racks?!?


----------



## Tigger23

My late SAFD: I am actively running & training for other races at this point. I have a slew of local races lined up (including marathon distance) over the next few months. Those races are helping me stay motivated!


----------



## Novatrix

Come on rundisney, announce something either way before the Marathon Weekend 7 month window opens for DVC....

I don't want to borrow points for something that may not happen.


----------



## Kerry1957

Another late SAFD. I'm just 3 weeks into a @DopeyBadger plan designed to enable me to run 2 slow ultras (at least my pace was to be slow) this summer and a marathon in October. Although the plan was fantastic, I have developed a chronic IT band issue this spring that has derailed any attempt to accomplish the plan. I have decided not to run either ultra and focus on the October marathon (which will be on my 64th birthday).  If everything falls into place, I'll run my first Dopey (I've run 4 rD HMs and 1 rD marathon) in January.

This is the first injury of any kind in my 5 years of running, and I am hoping to return to a modified training plan in another 3 weeks. As I told Billy, at least my physical therapist will be happy.


----------



## Jennx36

Now that the NYC marathon will be happening with reduced capacity in November of this year, does that increase the odds Disney will host their annual marathon in January of 2022?


----------



## Kerry1957

Jennx36 said:


> Now that the NYC marathon will be happening with reduced capacity in November of this year, does that increase the odds Disney will host their annual marathon in January of 2022?


I hope so. There is an active discussion on the thread "Future run Disney Events" events which has recently been within a thread or two of this one.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Novatrix said:


> Come on rundisney, announce something either way before the Marathon Weekend 7 month window opens for DVC....
> 
> I don't want to borrow points for something that may not happen.


I’m hoping...
We’ve already booked what should be MW and might have a points problem if it doesn’t happen. Or I guess we just go anyways...


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: Currently finishing up a DopeyBadger base building plan in preparation for a September half, virtual Boston in Oct, and hopefully (*finger and toes crossed*), in person Dopey!  Things are going well.  I'm feeling strong and have learned how to run slow!  I need to do some more work on strength training and diet, so that's my goal for the summer.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD:  I am about to hit one year with mostly ~70 miles/wk.  It has been good for my performance, with several PRs and an age group first place in a tough 50k(still recovering from this one).  Unlike others, I prefer to run once a day.   I have also been doing core/strength training twice a week, which I think has helped as much as the increased mileage.

Currently planning for a 60k in July, a 100 miler in August, a 180 mile 2 day bike ride in October, a 100 mile race in December and Dopey in January 2022. There will probably be a handful of shorter races mixed in during that time.

@NewYKRunner The Calgary marathon may be a good one for my Canadian wife 

@Baloo in MI Sorry to hear you are going to have to opt out of your 100 miler, but it sounds like a sensible decision.

@michigandergirl Your definition of fun sounds spot on to me.


----------



## Krandor

Jennx36 said:


> Now that the NYC marathon will be happening with reduced capacity in November of this year, does that increase the odds Disney will host their annual marathon in January of 2022?



It does increase the chances but I still think they are low. They haven't brought back rundisney people from furlough and it takes time to plan a race and work with all the different disney departments to coordinate and a lot of those departments may have new people who haven't dealt with rundisney before. 

The fact rundisney has to deal with so many sections of disney to make it work works to their detriment. I SO want marathon weekend to happen but marathon by its nature requires so many more resources then other races makes me not think they will start with that. 

I'm still thinking whatever relpaces star wars is next in person race and if so I'm there.  If marathon weekend is next race I'm there.


----------



## Baloo in MI

RunDopey said:


> @Baloo in MI Sorry to hear you are going to have to opt out of your 100 miler, but it sounds like a sensible decision.


Thanks.  I am not sure what it is about this race but three years ago I set my sites on the 100 Miler and promptly blew out my perineal tendon and lost a year.  Start building back set my sights on it again and in less than a month of declaring the plan got COVID...

I am feeling better and running a little more, but much too far behind the training plan.  When I finally do run my first 100 I want to feel secure in my preparation and get there injury free.  I will earn that buckle eventually though!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Finally joining in here after lurking for a while!

SAFD: I am finally getting back to running. 10 days after I ran my WDW virtual half in January, I got a stress fracture in the neck of my femur. 100% do not recommend. I graduated from the Alter G treadmill at PT today. My plan is to gradually build up miles and hopefully build enough of a base to run a 13.1 in September or October. If MW happens, I will be very happy to complete the half! No more marathon training for me for a while after a year with two serious injuries...


----------



## Baloo in MI

RunMagicalMiles said:


> Finally joining in here after lurking for a while!
> 
> SAFD: I am finally getting back to running. 10 days after I ran my WDW virtual half in January, I got a stress fracture in the neck of my femur. 100% do not recommend. I graduated from the Alter G treadmill at PT today. My plan is to gradually build up miles and hopefully build enough of a base to run a 13.1 in September or October. If MW happens, I will be very happy to complete the half! No more marathon training for me for a while after a year with two serious injuries...


Welcome!  Here is to a continued recovery process.  Injuries suck!


----------



## BikeFan

Kerry1957 said:


> I hope so. There is an active discussion on the thread "Future run Disney Events" events which has recently been within a thread or two of this one.



Well, there _was _. . .


----------



## Kerry1957

BikeFan said:


> Well, there _was _. . .


The mods pretty quickly shut down threads that veer off into pro and anti mask and political debates. This happens frequently in the Rumor and News section. I thought the Future run Disney Events thread had a lot of good insight. Unfortunately a few folks who just cannot keep their mask opinions to themselves got the entire thread shut down. 

Mods....can you just delete the few offending posts and keep the Future run Disney Events thread alive?


----------



## BikeFan

Kerry1957 said:


> The mods pretty quickly shut down threads that veer off into pro and anti mask and political debates. This happens frequently in the Rumor and News section. I thought the Future run Disney Events thread had a lot of good insight. Unfortunately a few folks who just cannot keep their mask opinions to themselves got the entire thread shut down.



Now what thread will I compulsively refresh every five seconds, 24/7, in fervent hopes for an update?!?!?


----------



## Z-Knight

BikeFan said:


> Well, there _was _. . .


yeah..pathetic that it was closed, most times you give people some warning. geez.


----------



## camaker

Kerry1957 said:


> The mods pretty quickly shut down threads that veer off into pro and anti mask and political debates. This happens frequently in the Rumor and News section. I thought the Future run Disney Events thread had a lot of good insight. Unfortunately a few folks who just cannot keep their mask opinions to themselves got the entire thread shut down.
> 
> Mods....can you just delete the few offending posts and keep the Future run Disney Events thread alive?



It might be easier just to start a new thread on the topic. Maybe with a warning to stay focused on RunDisney events to avoid it being shutdown.


----------



## fatmanatee

That was a really quick lock, I feel like they could have just deleted the offending posts and nobody would have noticed. In any case, it's not like there's been much development from the RD side, and I feel like we'll hear something in the next month so hopefully that'll be the time to start a new thread on this.


----------



## CP3uhoh

fatmanatee said:


> That was a really quick lock, I feel like they could have just deleted the offending posts and nobody would have noticed. In any case, it's not like there's been much development from the RD side, and I feel like we'll hear something in the next month so hopefully that'll be the time to start a new thread on this.


ok, but where will we wildly speculate with no real information until then?!!?


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

Eager to hear something from runDisney, but I went ahead and canceled my marathon week reservation. I would think we would hear something by the start of the Jeff Galloway plan, which would sometime around 4th of July, I think.


----------



## huskies90

fatmanatee said:


> That was a really quick lock, I feel like they could have just deleted the offending posts and nobody would have noticed. In any case, it's not like there's been much development from the RD side, and I feel like we'll hear something in the next month so hopefully that'll be the time to start a new thread on this.


I totally agree. The comment about the mask came out of nowhere and was not even on topic. It was either a troll or someone posted to the wrong thread. The mods just looked at the comment and the few that fed the troll and locked the thread rather than just deleting the troll. 

I do feel bad for these mods, though. Can't be easy dealing with all the crazy stuff out there.

Probably best to start a new thread about runDisney return...


----------



## lhermiston

michigandergirl said:


> Oct 10 - Chicago Marathon



GOOF TROOP TAKES CHICAGO!!! 

The Windy City won't know what hit it.


----------



## michigandergirl

lhermiston said:


> GOOF TROOP TAKES CHICAGO!!!
> 
> The Windy City won't know what hit it.



YESSSS!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I just did my last long run for my first ultra coming up in a few weeks. I have several races on the schedule in the fall that we’re all deferred or postponed. Have to make a few decisions on which ones to run, right now I have 3 half marathons in 3 different states all on the same weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, describe Disney World in just five adjectives or phrases. The only only rule - you can’t use the word “magical.”

For example:
- Breathtaking 
- Evocative
- Expensive
- Nostalgic
- Familiar

Have a safe and happy week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD:
Pricey 
Fun
Stroller-filled
Sprawling
Disjointed


----------



## marty3d

SAFD
- Exciting
- Delicious 
- Immersive
- exhausting
- friendly


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:
—Aromatic
—Tasty
—Vibrant
—Fascinating 
—Comforting


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SAFD: Right now?

Overpriced
Overhyped
Underwhelming 
Unmagical
Unpredictable 

Hopefully it will soon get back to being the place that I love.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

whimsical
joyous
marvelous
enchanting
captivating


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Very
Very
Very
Very
Disney-ish

I’m not good at describing things.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Ok, not exactly adjectives, but this is  what came to mind.

1. Escapism
2. Family
3. Delicious
4. Inspiring
5. Exhausting (but in the best way!)


----------



## Z-Knight

say a prayer for those 21 ultramarathoners that lost their lives during a race today in China. .. they got hit by brutal winter conditions high in the mountains


----------



## camaker

SAFD:

Relaxing
Nostalgic
Expensive
Crowded
Immersive


----------



## flav

SAFD:

Exciting
Joyful 
Tasty
Fantastic 
Friendly


----------



## brent02139

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Eager to hear something from runDisney, but I went ahead and canceled my marathon week reservation. I would think we would hear something by the start of the Jeff Galloway plan, which would sometime around 4th of July, I think.


supposidly 2019 Dis marathon was announced on July 17th, so could still happen like you said.

edit: registration was July, was announced earlier


----------



## camaker

brent02139 said:


> supposidly 2019 Dis marathon was announced on July 17th, so could still happen like you said.



That was the registration date, not the announcement date. The race weekend was announced long in advance of that date. Registration was opened atypically late for that race weekend because of RunDisney transitioning to a new registration platform that took longer to develop than they expected.  They’ve certainly shown that they can register that late, though.


----------



## Kerry1957

brent02139 said:


> supposidly 2019 Dis marathon was announced on July 17th, so could still happen like you said.


That was not the day they announced that the race would be held. It may have been the date that registration started.

Edit...@camaker beat me by a minute


----------



## SarahDisney

Ah, 2019. The year I got so annoyed at runDisney for delaying registration that I signed up through a travel agent the day they announced the delay.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*  my DW helped with some of these as I’m an auditor and so I’m limited in complimentary adjectives haha.   And these are based on PRE-COVID experiences as that’s the bar, plus we haven’t been down since W&D 2019.  

_Memorable_ (every trip is unique)
_Scrumptious_ - we’ve all expressed so many food favorites
_Timeless
Clean_ - with the foot traffic everywhere, I’m so impressed with all the cast members who work to keep it so pristine
_Inspiring_- as Walt said - it’s kind of fun to do the impossible. With doing the W&D challenges and hoping to do my first Dopey, only Disney can bring that out of me.


----------



## ZellyB

Well, I decided to go ahead and reserve a hotel for MW in the hopes it happens.  We stay typically at Shades of Green and I found that two of the days at the beginning of our trip weren't available.  I know Shades is still doing reduced capacity, so that may change before January and we can pick up those days as well.  Either way, I booked the days I could and figure we'll book something else for the first two days if something doesn't open up.  I can no longer run, but my husband wants to go and another couple friend of ours (the husband is a runner) have wanted to go to Disney for their first time with us.  They know I'm a big Disney fan and figure going with us will ensure they have a good trip (no pressure!  ) and my DH will still have a running buddy. 

Anyway, so very hopeful that the race happens in person and that I will have a great time spectating instead of running.  So fingers and toes crossed that we get some good news about the weekend soon!


----------



## allaboutthemouse

ZellyB said:


> Well, I decided to go ahead and reserve a hotel for MW in the hopes it happens.  We stay typically at Shades of Green and I found that two of the days at the beginning of our trip weren't available.  I know Shades is still doing reduced capacity, so that may change before January and we can pick up those days as well.  Either way, I booked the days I could and figure we'll book something else for the first two days if something doesn't open up.  I can no longer run, but my husband wants to go and another couple friend of ours (the husband is a runner) have wanted to go to Disney for their first time with us.  They know I'm a big Disney fan and figure going with us will ensure they have a good trip (no pressure!  ) and my DH will still have a running buddy.
> 
> Anyway, so very hopeful that the race happens in person and that I will have a great time spectating instead of running.  So fingers and toes crossed that we get some good news about the weekend soon!


Thinking of doing this as well, what is the consensus of what the presumed weekend for MW would be?
Thanks!


----------



## camaker

allaboutthemouse said:


> Thinking of doing this as well, what is the consensus of what the presumed weekend for MW would be?
> Thanks!



Marathon Weekend is traditionally the weekend prior to the MLK holiday weekend. Next year would be January 6-9th if that holds true.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

camaker said:


> Marathon Weekend is traditionally the weekend prior to the MLK holiday weekend. Next year would be January 6-9th if that holds true.


Thanks!  Off to do some research...


----------



## brent02139

camaker said:


> That was the registration date, not the announcement date. The race weekend was announced long in advance of that date. Registration was opened atypically late for that race weekend because of RunDisney transitioning to a new registration platform that took longer to develop than they expected.  They’ve certainly shown that they can register that late, though.


ah, my misunderstanding, I'll edit it. thank you


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this weeks Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite race medals? These can be Disney or non-Disney.



5K 2019. I don’t know why, I just love the look of this medal. Plus, it kicked off my first Dopey and was a memorable race.



Marathon 2017. My first marathon and my first RunDisney event. I thought I’d be one and done with both, but we all know how that goes.



(We can put rovers on Mars, but the disboards can’t fix this photo error)

Marathon 2019. Another one I just really love the look of, especially the color scheme. Added significance for capping off Dopey for me.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: my favorite medals are my medals from Comrades. They’re by far the smallest ones I’ve seen handed out at a race, about the size of a quarter, which makes them even more special. I also have a soft spot in my heart for my medals from Marine Corps because of its history, Richmond because that was my first full, and the mini Saturn V rocket from Rocketman.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I have four favorites:



First and last half marathons.  Princess 2012 was my first and always knew I wanted my first half at Disney.  Last one in 2014 with ITBS so bad I had to walk the whole way.  I use this medal to show how stubborn I can be.



Tinkerbell 10k 2016.  Off the IR after three rounds of PT, and this was also my only race at Disneyland.  I love the 10K course.



Las Vegas RnR 10K in 2017.  My first race where my ITBS didn't bother me, and my only night race.


----------



## Barca33Runner

My favorites are all relative to achievement (as it appears to be for most).

I have two medals that are hanging on their own:



These are my first race, the 2012 WDW Marathon Weekend Half, and first Marathon, the 2013 WDW Marathon Weekend Marathon. When both of these happened there were huge questions in my mind over whether I could accomplish them. The fact I did will always be incredibly meaningful to me. I have to say it’s serendipitous that they both coincided with race anniversaries. The 20th anniversary Marathon Medal is still in a class of its own, IMO, for a combination of quality of design and implementation for rD medals.



This is the inaugural Dopey Challenge medal. I remember being incredibly disappointed when this medal was leaked months in advance of the event.  I thought rD would go all out for their hyped new event. Alas, it’s still pretty underwhelming. That weekend was one of the best times I’ve ever had running though. I felt in full control of every race and had a blast running all of them. The medal is an awesome reminder of all the reasons I love WDW, rD, and running.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I picked three medals.

The first was a virtual half I did with my daughter this past fall.  There was Forest Gump theme.  We did a trail run, beautiful  afternoon. To this day I will still drop what ever I am doing to watch the running sequence in that movie!

The second is from Run Woodstock and was my first 50 miler; I even finished top 5 for my age group and got an award.  If helps bring an old guy!


My last one is from the 2016 Dopey, my first Dopey.  Wonderful memory!


Two came out sideways?  I am sure operator error!


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

The one that kicked off this obsession with runDisney races and the bling!


----------



## nlenguyen

I need to do some research when the marathon is in January because I plan on being there the first week of January


----------



## Barca33Runner

nlenguyen said:


> I need to do some research when the marathon is in January because I plan on being there the first week of January



RunDisney currently has no live events officially announced for the rest of 2021 and beyond. Assuming things return to normal, which is a somewhat big assumption right now, Marathon Weekend would be Jan. 6-9 in 2022 if rD sticks to their normal scheduling (with the Marathon itself on the 9th). I tend to think of it as the 1st Thursday in January assuming it’s the 4th or later; I’ve also seen it described as the weekend before MLK holiday weekend.

We all somewhat expect rD to begin operating similarly to before the pandemic whenever Disney gives them the green light to start hosting live events again. It’s also possible that a lot of things are on the table right now. If they were ever going to make changes, whether to scheduling, size/scope of events, or even shutting down live events altogether, this would be the time for it.


----------



## nlenguyen

Barca33Runner said:


> RunDisney currently has no live events officially announced for the rest of 2021 and beyond. Assuming things return to normal, which is a somewhat big assumption right now, Marathon Weekend would be Jan. 6-9 in 2022 if rD sticks to their normal scheduling (with the Marathon itself on the 9th). I tend to think of it as the 1st Thursday in January assuming it’s the 4th or later; I’ve also seen it described as the weekend before MLK holiday weekend.
> 
> We all somewhat expect rD to begin operating similarly to before the pandemic whenever Disney gives them the green light to start hosting live events again. It’s also possible that a lot of things are on the table right now. If they were ever going to make changes, whether to scheduling, size/scope of events, or even shutting down live events altogether, this would be the time for it.


Thank you for that information.  Things can change so quickly but I imagine they probably won't change this close to the date


----------



## fatmanatee

Have two faves. Prob the top is the 2016 Star Wars Half from DL, as good a recreation of the Medal of Yavin as you can get for a race.



The following year, they gave out a BB-8 spinner for the 10k.


----------



## Livelovedance

Hi everyone! Joining in for this week’s *SAFD:*

(None of the photos below are mine, they’re all from the Disney Parks Blog.)

I have 3 favorite medals. Two inspired me, and one was earned...

I ran my first runDisney races in 2018 - the Princess 5K and 10K. My original plan was to run the 10K, but it sold out on early AP registration day so I decided to do the 5K so I could do something! I ended up trying again for the 10K on regular registration day and got in!


The energy and excitement of that race weekend, and the reveal of the 2018 Princess Half Marathon medal inspired me to attempt the half marathon the following year. I had such an incredible time that weekend, and I knew it would be even better to add the half - the most talked about race of the weekend! So while I don’t actually own this medal, it’s the medal that encouraged me to run my first half!


My favorite medal is the 2019 Fairy Tale Challenge medal. This was my first half marathon, and I was so incredibly proud of myself for completing it. I ran all three races that weekend and made wonderful memories.


The 2018 Dopey Challenge medal was a beautiful medal, and it inspired me to push for more as well. Now that I’ve completed my half marathon goal, my next goals are to run my first marathon in Disney, and then my first Dopey Challenge!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I'm really not that into medals. I've only kept my marathon and Dopey medals, but I'm not super attached to them. But there is ONE I truly love...



The OG, inaugural Star Wars Dark Side Half medal. Be still my cold, dead, Sith heart.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  I'm too lazy to go find the picture for it, so just reference Barca33Runner's post above.  The 2013 20 year anniversary marathon medal.  My first runDisney event and my first marathon during a very challenging time in my life will forever make that one my favorite medal.


----------



## Dopey 2020

My very first race was the 5K on Castaway Cay, and of course my first marathon (2019 MW) and first Dopey (2020 MW) are unforgettable but my favorite is still my first half marathon - Wine and Dine 2017 - the race where I got a true runners high and was hooked on both longer distances and runDisney. It started a habit that my loving wife and daughter have to support with multiple trips/year to my happy place


----------



## steph0808

Same as @ZellyB and @Barca33Runner, the 20th anniversary medal from 2013. It was my first marathon after just starting to run in January 2012. I thought it would be the peak of my running career, and yet I've done 4 marathons and many other races since then!


----------



## Livelovedance

At the risk of sounding incredibly cheesy, I just have to stop and say I am so thankful for the disboards and the runDisney threads. I follow the threads when I can, and I’ve enjoyed SAFD off and on the past couple years even though I usually “watch from the sidelines.”

This weekend was really hard. It was a reminder of a lot of loss and dark times through the years. When it rains, it pours. I turned to the boards for distraction and happily replied to this week’s medal discussion. Even though I don’t actually know anyone here, it’s a sense of community that helped fill a little of that void yesterday.

I’m hopeful that runDisney races will return soon, and we’ll all be safely together with thousands of our “closest” friends enjoying the crazy expo lines and early wake ups! If I get to run my first marathon at the 2022 Marathon Weekend (fingers crossed!) I can’t think of another group of people I’d rather do it with! Thanks for all of the (likely unintentional) support. You have no idea how much of a difference each of you makes!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: 
I've been fortunate enough to have a bunch of neat medals, and all of them have sentimental value to me, but if I had to pick . . . 

My favorite non-Disney medal is my 2017 Boston medal, pictured with my 2018 medal.  2017 was my first Boston, and the weather that day was perfect.  The crowd was huge, the atmosphere was electric, and it was an amazing experience.  2018 was the exact opposite - the weather was cold and rainy, with epic wind and hail.  Still, I got to run that one with my brother, so it was memorable for different reasons!  


My favorite Disney medal would probably have to be my 2013 Tower of Terror Ten-Miler medal, because that one had the ToT, along with Stitch on the lanyard.  It even glows in the dark!  A great event which I sorely miss!  


[picture from an ebay listing, because I was too lazy to go snap a pic of mine]


----------



## BikeFan

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: my favorite medals are my medals from Comrades. They’re by far the smallest ones I’ve seen handed out at a race, about the size of a quarter, which makes them even more special. I also have a soft spot in my heart for my medals from Marine Corps because of its history, Richmond because that was my first full, and the mini Saturn V rocket from Rocketman.
> 
> View attachment 578548



So if 2015 was the 90th, that makes 2025 the 100th?  I was hoping to run Comrades before then, but running the 100th would be epic!  Hmmm....  
And of course congratulations on completing (twice, right?) such an amazing race!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

This is my favorite medal - not a picture of mine - pulled it from the web:


----------



## Disney at Heart

BikeFan said:


> SAFD:
> I've been fortunate enough to have a bunch of neat medals, and all of them have sentimental value to me, but if I had to pick . . .
> 
> My favorite non-Disney medal is my 2017 Boston medal, pictured with my 2018 medal.  2017 was my first Boston, and the weather that day was perfect.  The crowd was huge, the atmosphere was electric, and it was an amazing experience.  2018 was the exact opposite - the weather was cold and rainy, with epic wind and hail.  Still, I got to run that one with my brother, so it was memorable for different reasons!
> View attachment 579096
> 
> My favorite Disney medal would probably have to be my 2013 Tower of Terror Ten-Miler medal, because that one had the ToT, along with Stitch on the lanyard.  It even glows in the dark!  A great event which I sorely miss!
> 
> View attachment 579099
> [picture from an ebay listing, because I was too lazy to go snap a pic of mine]


2013 TOT 10 was my first Disney race. Love the medal, the distance, the nighttime, the accomplishment, and the fact that it was my first!


----------



## flav

SAFD: I guess medals are like kids. I don’t really have a favourite and depending when you ask, I will prefer some aspects of one over the others.

Do I go with beautiful design, travel memories, sense of accomplishment or family bonding?

I am still thinking about it.


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> So if 2015 was the 90th, that makes 2025 the 100th?  I was hoping to run Comrades before then, but running the 100th would be epic!  Hmmm....
> And of course congratulations on completing (twice, right?) such an amazing race!



Yes, I did it twice. Had no intention of running it again after the first one. At the beach bar celebrating the next day, though, my South African friends said you haven’t really done Comrades until you go in both directions back to back for the extra medal. Since you only get one shot at that, we all stupidly agreed to run again the next year. 

2025 is supposed to be run #100. That’s when our group is planning to go do it again. Not sure if the cancellations last year and this year have interrupted the counting or not.


----------



## Carol_

My favorite medal is DS6’s first, which was from running the Disney virtual one-miler this year. His first race, and he ran half of it backwards because he didn’t know which way to go and wanted to keep an eye on me but stay ahead of me.


----------



## NewYKRunner

BuckeyeBama said:


> This is my favorite medal - not a picture of mine - pulled it from the web:
> 
> View attachment 579136



I'm not a big Star Wars person, but I was REALLY impressed with the Star Wars area when we went to Orlando!  Same with Avatar.  I can see why their rides are always packed.


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD: I only have two at this point, both non-Disney and both virtual.  The Ultra Night Run 10k (and one meal supposedly donated by Michelob for each km ran) I did in the fall outside - very rainy and cold! - and the Hapalua half marathon one I did on the treadmill at the end of April.  The Hapalua medal is my favourite because 1) it's the longer distance and 2) it's a more elaborate and colourful medal.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m a little late to the SAFD party this week, but here are my favorite medals. Leading off is the 2016 WDW medal. It’s not the fanciest marathon medal I’ve earned, but it was the first and that gives it special meaning.



Next up is a much more recent medal. From Blackbeard’s Revenge 100k, it represents my longest race effort to date and one of my greatest running accomplishments. Plus, it’s a pirate ship!



Finally, hailing from the inaugural SWDS weekend is my favorite medal design. Yes, it’s just from a 10k, but it’s a TIE Fighter!  I’m going to miss Star Wars races…


----------



## flav

flav said:


> SAFD: I guess medals are like kids. I don’t really have a favourite and depending when you ask, I will prefer some aspects of one over the others.
> 
> Do I go with beautiful design, travel memories, sense of accomplishment or family bonding?
> 
> I am still thinking about it.


After deliberation, here are two medals that cover most of the points that I mentioned above. While none is the best of any of the criterion, the combination of factors is why I choose them.


This is a runDisney picture of the medal for my very first runDisney race, at Wine n Dine 2017. It is probably one of the reasons why I started racing, dreaming about traveling to WDW to run. Also, of the three medals I got that weekend, I find that it is the nicest one, with details and a visible Mickey.



That guitar medal from the 2018 Montreal Rock’n’Roll Remix challenge is massive and I like the way it hangs. It covers a race weekend that started with a 5k with DD and DH, followed by a good brunch, and finished the next day with my first attempt at pushing the pace on a HM. In terms of official PR, this one still stands today. Plus I wanted to include a local race in my choices.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, design your own Disney race or race weekend. What are the distances? Routes? Who are on the medals? What makes your race(s) unique?

I would do a marathon weekend, but with every race run at night. Each race would either start or finish at a different park, with the marathon definitely ending on Main Street, USA. Since the races
run at night, there would be a huge after party in MK that goes until morning.

Each medal would represent a different park, I think. The challenge medals would have so be something cool that represents all of WDW. Otherwise, I’d do something with underrepresented characters, like the Muppets.

Have a safe and healthy week, everyone!


----------



## opusone

SAFD: how about a true coast to coast race: Disneyland to Disney World (would probably  be between 2,500-3,000 miles depending on a realistic route with no interstates).  Should probably be a team event (say 10 or 12 runners each team), and there will be a 21-day time limit.  I know, I know: this doesn’t bring revenue to the parks, so a non-starter for Disney.  Oh well.

Instead of a medal, each finishing team member would get an awesome and unique MagicBand, and their Disney account would allow for an additional “golden” FASTPASS at each park for life.  The golden FASTPASS (one per park visit day) can overlap with a regular FASTPASS and can be used on attractions that are already full for the day.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I would change things up with the smaller distances.  The 5k and 10k courses are always the same, except I think the 5k for W&D is thru AK?  The first Disney 5k I did went from TTC thru MK and back.  I’d also like to see a 10k course using MGM Studios, along the Boardwalk/Beach Club area, then into EPCOT, and not just World Showcase.  The first three miles of the current 10k course is on the roads, and at 5-whatever in the morning, there’s not much that’s interesting.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:
I was have a Disney Amazing Race that would happen at night.  It would be a four day event that would encompass all 4 parks.  You would have to run around the parks looking for clues to your next destination.  This would include pit-stops that may have you ride certain rides, collect specific merchandise, find specific characters and/or eat specific foods.  In addition it would provide you a clue on your next destination.

During the race you would be collecting little trinkets, like charms you add to you Pandora bracelets, but they would be attachments to the medals you collect at the end of each race.  They would serve as proof you competed each task, but also come together to form some really cool finisher medal.


----------



## Basil of Moss Bluff

SAFD: Since I'm from Louisiana, I would do a Princess and the Frog Mardi Gras theme run event. A 5K run and a half marathon run. The 5K run course would be at a different park every year. The 5K medal would have Madame Odie, Louis, and Ray. The half marathon course would also be different every year. One year it would be from EPCOT to Magic Kingdom and back. The next year would be EPCOT to Animal Kingdom and back. Then, EPCOT to Disney Studios and back. The half marathon medal would be in the shape of a fleur de lis with Mardi Gras colors (green, yellow, and purple). Inside the fleur de lis would be the silhouette of Tiana and Prince Naveen. And 2 frogs......of course.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

It’s usually fun to think about this one but I just want to see live races back on the calendar.

So my dream race weekend is January 6-9, 2022. 
5k on Thursday, 10k on Friday, Half Marathon on Saturday, Full Marathon on Sunday. All races themed to their proper host: 5k-Pluto, 10k-Minnie, Half-Donald, and Full-Mickey. There would be two challenges, one for the Half/Full called the Goofy and one for all four races called the Dopey.

Can’t you just imagine it. It would be glorious.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:  
I'd just like to see the return of the Tower of Terror race, or something Disney Villains or Halloween-themed.  I only ran the old Tower of Terror race once, but it was a lot of fun, with great atmosphere.


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> It’s usually fun to think about this one but I just want to see live races back on the calendar.
> 
> So my dream race weekend is January 6-9, 2022.
> 5k on Thursday, 10k on Friday, Half Marathon on Saturday, Full Marathon on Sunday. All races themed to their proper host: 5k-Pluto, 10k-Minnie, Half-Donald, and Full-Mickey. There would be two challenges, one for the Half/Full called the Goofy and one for all four races called the Dopey.
> 
> Can’t you just imagine it. It would be glorious.


^THIS. Exactly this.


----------



## Z-Knight

BikeFan said:


> SAFD:
> I'd just like to see the return of the Tower of Terror race, or something Disney Villains or Halloween-themed.  I only ran the old Tower of Terror race once, but it was a lot of fun, with great atmosphere.


I guess I must be really lucky - I got to run two race weekends that were Villains themed: 2015 Disneyland Dumbo and 2018 Disneyland Paris 36K Challenge.


----------



## Popo

BikeFan said:


> SAFD:
> I'd just like to see the return of the Tower of Terror race, or something Disney Villains or Halloween-themed.  I only ran the old Tower of Terror race once, but it was a lot of fun, with great atmosphere.


I fortunate to run both inaugural Tower of Terror races, the 13K and the 10 Miler.  Especially great idea if it was a night race.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> It’s usually fun to think about this one but I just want to see live races back on the calendar.
> 
> So my dream race weekend is January 6-9, 2022.
> 5k on Thursday, 10k on Friday, Half Marathon on Saturday, Full Marathon on Sunday. All races themed to their proper host: 5k-Pluto, 10k-Minnie, Half-Donald, and Full-Mickey. There would be two challenges, one for the Half/Full called the Goofy and one for all four races called the Dopey.
> 
> Can’t you just imagine it. It would be glorious.



no joke I read that last part like this


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

I don't know about the rest of you, but it's been pretty dang hot and humid here since beginning of the month. So for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell us how you beat the heat a.) while running and b.) while at WDW. 

When it comes to running, I've (re)learned the hard way this week that it's really just best to try to run as early in the day as possible. I was stubborn and went for a few mid-afternoon runs (hot and sunny) and they kicked my butt pretty good. Also water - and knowing where public drinking fountains are - is key.

At the parks we haven't really had to deal with too many hot days thanks to most of our trips being in January and February. Moderating park hours, lots of fluids and ample trips on Splash Mountain are key.

The 2020 marathon was a different beast all together. I don't think I've ever had so many beverage stops in a marathon before (and not just because @FFigawi made us hit up every open bar on the route). I was two-fisting waters and Powerades every mile and even then I was pretty smoked at the end.

I guess at the end of the day, the best way to deal with heat at Disney is the also the best way I deal with a lot of life's problems: parking lot beers. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## azrivest

SAFD:

1) I actively search for shaded routes + hydrapak. And tight leggings/shorts to avoid thigh chafing. Oh the chafing lol

2) I was gonna say afternoon pool breaks, but last time we went in August 2019, some days the temp went up to 108F with the humidity. The pool was warmer than the outside air, ick. So no go  I'll go for Mickey bars instead!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

1) Running- I either run early or late, let’s be honest, I run late.  If I do not have a choice and have to run mid-day I will do a local trail run that provides good shade and a little temp reprieve.  Lots of water and I slow down.

2) Disney- We use to go a lot in the summer.  Nothing like sweating while standing in line at 9am...  When heat was an issue we rope drop the parks and try to get to a number of things early.  Spend the afternoon back at the resort swimming, napping, etc.  A few times we went to a movie in Disney Springs to beat the heat in a cool and dark theatre, that was glorious!  Then back to the parks to close them out for the night.

If staying at the park all day then we would try to hit shows and longer rides during the afternoon or a late lunch/early dinner.  Pretty much anything that provides air conditioning. Of course copious amounts of dole whip helps!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: 

1.  Beating the heat while running: 
a. Run early in the morning.  I hate getting up early if I don't have to, but if it means avoiding a tough run later in the day, I'll do it.  
b. Slow down.  My miles are going to be slower in the heat - at this point, I've (begrudgingly) accepted that.  Good training is a cumulative thing, and most miles should not be soul-crushing!  
c.  Treadmill!  We own a treadmill and it sits in our nice, cool basement.  If I need to do a workout run (tempo/speedwork), I'll usually do it on the treadmill, and I don't view this as a cop-out or anything like that at all.  I only pick target races which will be raced in the cold, so I don't need to try to run a tempo at 90 degrees in order to acclimate myself.  

2.  Beating the heat at Disney:  We've been to WDW enough that we can just pick and choose the attractions we want to do again, and we don't feel the need to go all-day commando style these days.  We usually try to get to the parks at rope-drop to avoid both the heat and the crowds and ride the things we want to ride first.  When the afternoon heat rolls in, we'll head for indoor attractions and enjoy Disney's generous use of the A/C, or head back to the resort for a dip in the pool or lounging by a bar or something.  When things cool in the evenings, we usually head back to a park for more attractions or just to walk around.


----------



## flav

SAFD: In both case, try to avoid the heat, and slow down.

That means going early or late (running or to the parks). For the parks, also going in attractions and restaurants that have shades and AC.

We went in August a lot when the kids were small. We had midday ADR and accepted that downtime.

That was one way of slowing down. On our last summer trip, even our kids had asked us to slow down so we had early FP, went back to the pool in the afternoon and walked to Epcot for dinner in the evening.

To get acclimated to heat, I accept running very slow when it starts but still continue training. For Disney, we try to do beach first then parks.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I will run in the morning, as early as I can drag myself out of bed, get my body awake and get my stuff together.  So that means usually not til 7, although I was out the door before 6 the other day.  Honestly, depending on the temp + humidity, the difference between 5, 6 or 7 is not a lot. I can find mixed shade pretty much anywhere I go.  

I will say that last Sunday I did "a self-guided tour of the sprinklers of Bloomfield Hills".  Hey, those multi-million dollar home lawns aren't gonna water themselves.  Bless the rich folks for contributing to my run comfort!

At Disney, we have always, always, always been the type to go to the parks when they open and leave by 1 or so. Partly so we don't waste money on lunch at the parks (exception for Satuli Canteen), and partly to be out of the sun in the heat of the day.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I have a treadmill too, and use it a lot during the summer.  I live in an area with no shade and I know I’m not getting up early to beat the heat.  When I lived in Dallas, the summer became my off-season and I shifted focus to strength training a lot.  I find I still do that to work on my weaknesses.

At Disney, we focus on indoor rides or shows.  The French film and American Adventure are inside with AC.  Same with the Tiki Room, and I can get a Mickey bar or dole whip.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  For Dallas in the summers, I try to get up and run early, though I will sometimes run later in the evening close to night.  But usually if the run doesn't happen in the morning, it's not going to happen that day.  So of course I signed up for a 10k here the first weekend in July.  For the 2020 WDW Marathon, I had one of those cooling cloths and I just kept it wet at every water stop.  It helped just enough.  I have to admit I was seriously considering jumping the chains in Blizzard Beach and going into the lazy river.  

At WDW, I try to space out indoor shows and attractions with good A/C around the other rides I want to do.  Mid day breaks at the pool are also nice.


----------



## Basil of Moss Bluff

Here in Southwest Louisiana, it's been hot and humid since March. I'm a A/C & Heater technician. My "office" is usually an attic.......a hot attic. Like right now, I'm on my lunch break. The house I was JUST working in has no tree shade. The attic is 138 degrees and the air isn't moving. 138 degree air just sitting on top of you. With that said, for me, it doesn't matter when I go running. Running in high 90s temps with humidity isn't a struggle. I have acclimated. 

As far as DisneyWorld, I've only been in late Fall and Winter. DisneyWorld during the holiday season is great. You can't beat it. The weather is so nice during that time. Low 80s during the day and low to mid 60s at night. One year, it dipped into the high 50s at night for a couple of days.


----------



## Carol_

“for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell us how you beat the heat a.) while running and b.) while at WDW.”
A) Run indoors when possible. Run at times when the sun is not directly overhead. Wear a wet baseball cap. Drink every chance I get.
B for WDW Marathon Weekend) First, buy an exquisitely cute WDW-themed running shirt and the anti-chafing stick I certainly forgot to pack at the expo.
Second, use the above with a baseball cap, and my “Not Today Satan” headband to keep my eyes sweat-free.
Third, drink at every drink station, usually Gatorade.
Last, enjoy the spa-like ice wrap treatments provided by the wonderful medical tent at the finish line.
Ok, real last, limp into Disney Springs for drinks.
B for just WDW) Philharmagic, Carousel of Progress, Kali River Rapids, Brown Derby Lounge (There are precious few good out-of-the-sun spots in HS.)


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

A. Being too self-conscious to run on anything other than my treadmill eliminates the problem of heat

B. Sunscreen. Also, I’ve always been a proponent on my family’s trips to make lunch an hour+ sit down experience. This can be anywhere with AC, sometimes we leave the park for it, can be quick service but I prefer table service. Allows the planners to survey how things are going and decide what we want to do next (that can mean attractions but also splitting up, going back to the resort, park hopping, etc.). I have a bad habit of only eating sugar at quick service at Disney (as if a Peter Pan float, Gaston’s cinnamon roll, and waffle cone over the course of 7 hours is a good plan) the midday meal helps me avoid bad mid-afternoon crashes (nausea, migraines, cramping).

Browsing is also an option. Most shops have some form of AC. Easy enough to look around for 10 minutes. Harder to avoid buying things.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: this is timely - it was 81* with a Feels Like of 86*... at *5:30am* today, an hour before sunrise. 

1. I'm in FL, where the heat is infernal June through Sept (okay, it's more like May through Oct., but I like to pretend it's better in Oct. and it's not as bad as it will be in May) and I'm very susceptible to heat illness, so yeah - I really work at not getting killed by the heat. I do all the normal stuff: hydrate/electrolytes before, during, and after runs; try to run in the dark or shade as much as possible, wear as little as I can and what I do wear is super light and airy; slooooooow down with longer and more frequent walk breaks. Some more extreme measures I take include: chilling my fluids in the fridge, putting them into a cooler with ice packs, and driving to a park so I can make 3-5 mile loops back to the car for ice-cold fluids; soaking a tank top, wringing it out, and putting it in the freezer for 15 minutes before putting it on for a run; wearing a Buff or bandanna around my wrist so I can soak it in water from a public sink or fountain and squeeze the water over my head, on the back of my neck, down my arms, etc.; on long runs, running outdoors until about an hour past sunrise, then moving the rest of my miles indoors on a treadmill or into the pool. Outside of the actual running, I make sure I to recover in the AC the rest of the day after hot runs - that's really critical to avoiding the cumulative effects of constant heat stress.

2. The upside of living here and running in the heat is that heat at WDW isn't much of an issue because I'm so acclimated. I keep the electrolytes and fluids flowing on summer visits, mostly avoid parks in the daytime and visit in the cooler evenings instead, head for AC breaks regularly, and use an umbrella for portable shade when I am out in the sun.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but it's been pretty dang hot and humid here since beginning of the month. So for this week's Sundays are for Disney, tell us how you beat the heat a.) while running and b.) while at WDW.
> 
> When it comes to running, I've (re)learned the hard way this week that it's really just best to try to run as early in the day as possible. I was stubborn and went for a few mid-afternoon runs (hot and sunny) and they kicked my butt pretty good. Also water - and knowing where public drinking fountains are - is key.
> 
> At the parks we haven't really had to deal with too many hot days thanks to most of our trips being in January and February. Moderating park hours, lots of fluids and ample trips on Splash Mountain are key.
> 
> The 2020 marathon was a different beast all together. I don't think I've ever had so many beverage stops in a marathon before (and not just because @FFigawi made us hit up every open bar on the route). I was two-fisting waters and Powerades every mile and even then I was pretty smoked at the end.
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, the best way to deal with heat at Disney is the also the best way I deal with a lot of life's problems: parking lot beers.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



I hate running in the heat. My favorite way to avoid running in extreme heat is to begin reducing both the frequency of my running and my pace while doing so. This normally starts in April and lasts until June. After that, the best option is to head to our house in Florida. It's still warm, but not as miserable as here. I have a few skin cooler running tops from De Soto Sport which really do work as claimed. When wet, they do make you feel several degrees cooler than running in a regular tech shirt. They also have three pockets along the spine, handily sized to hold wet sponges for additional cooling between water fountains at mosques while training and aid stations during races.

At Disney, as @lhermiston alluded to, frequent stops for hydration and rehydration are key. Luckily, there are plenty to be found in the parks, from friends like @Dis_Yoda @jennamfeo and @Keels along the race routes, and in the parking lot once finished.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So I'm finally caught up with this thread. Life was insanely busy through the middle of May and has slowed down from out of the fire and into the frying pan.

SAFD When to Visit: While I can make a strong argument that any time you are able to visit WDW is a good time to visit, I still hope someday, maybe even this year to experience WDW in full holiday mode. I got part of that in 2012 when I ran Wine & Dine, but Epcot was only decorated for the holidays. It was not yet offering all the holiday entertainment and such.

SAFD Training: It's been in a lull. Between work insanity and then allergies and vaccine timing, it's been real hit or miss for a while. I need to change that soon. For better or for worse, I decided to create my own virtual races over the next little while. Maybe a real race in September if the San Francisco Giant Race goes live. I hope it will especially because the San Francisco Marathon has already announced that it will happen live.

SAFD Adjective: Special. Inspiring. Powerful. Hopeful. Unique.

SAFD Medals: No pictures, but most everyone has already seen what my favorites look like anyways as many of you have already earned these same medals.

1. 2017 Kessel Run. My first Kessel Run and it required nearly 18 months of training. I knew I could finish a Half Marathon alright, but finishing a half marathon mere days after concluding a mutli month long 10-12 hour work days 6 days a week and busy Sundays with Church involvement was a different task entirely. The allure of Star Wars proved to be enough, so in 2016, I mock trained for a race I might never get to run just to see if I could actually handle the training and the work pressures. As it is, my 2017 running year in review was a lot of doing things I once believed to be impossible. Which leads to number two.

2. 2019 WDW Marathon. For years, the Marathon was the impossible race. Non runners would ask and I would always laugh and say no. Never happening. I believed I could run a marathon, but I did not want to train for a marathon. As 2017 taught me how to train during very busy times and that insane ideas such as running the last Avengers Half Marathon on a whim after signing up and beginning training 3 weeks before the race, I came to think that maybe the marathon could happen. So after 2018 Dark Side, I decided to attempt the marathon. As I viewed it as a possible one and done experience, I decided to go really crazy and throw in Dopey as well. Training was very eye opening and educational and @DopeyBadger helped prepare me for what would come. 

3. 2017 Coast to Coast. 10th anniversary Coast to Coast medal with both castles on it. How can I beat that? If not for the personal inspirational nature of the two above it, this just might be my favorite medal.

Honorable Mention: 2011 Disneyland Half. My first race ever.

SAFD Design Your Own Race:

1. I would bring back the Kessel Run which simultaneously restores the Coast to Coast because it means races return to Disneyland. 
2. Storybook Coast to Coast. Same idea as the Kessel Run. One movie is the themed movie for the year and finishing the Half on each coast earns the Storybook Medal. This can either combine with Princess or become its own separate event so as to not be limited to just the animated fairy tales. I also like the idea of having each coast switch up its theme each year. For instance 2022, Disney World has the heroes of the story and Disneyland has the villains and then in 2023 Disney World has the villains and Disneyland has the heroes.


----------



## The Expert

https://registration.rundisney.com/


----------



## The Expert

Looks like they've taken it down but IT WAS JUST THERE, I swear!

Edited to add:
HOLD ON! It's still there if you go to this page and click any of the links: https://events.rundisney.com/walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend


----------



## lhermiston

The Expert said:


> https://registration.rundisney.com/
> 
> View attachment 583068



That’s a dead link for me. Is this legit?


----------



## Z-Knight

lhermiston said:


> That’s a dead link for me. Is this legit?


i think what is happening is they are working on making the page updates - they had something live for a few seconds and got caught. Now the links are dead, but I believe it is legit and being worked. Even the July 20th registration dates seems reasonable. I suspect next week announcement maybe? hopefully!


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

I was able to get in and get a screen shot before they took it down.   It’s real.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> That’s a dead link for me. Is this legit?



It seems like it’s something. RunDisney hasn’t announced anything so I wouldn’t plan based on it yet. The Future Events speculation thread has a better flow of the action today, but it doesn’t seem that it’s just a clever trick by someone with photoshop.


----------



## The Expert

I saw it on the site in multiple places, under links from MW and Princess. It was most definitely real!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Legit!!!!
We back baby.

The festivities for the 2022 runDisney Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend will kick off on Thursday, January 6 and “run” until Wednesday, January 12, 2022 making this the longest Marathon Weekend in history.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Link to article, not announcement 

https://mickeyblog.com/2021/06/18/rundisney-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-returning-in-2022/


----------



## LSUfan4444

A 5k 10k 13.1 26.2 13.1 10k 5k format actually makes a lot of sense if they wanted to do it that way


----------



## Z-Knight

LSUfan4444 said:


> A 5k 10k 13.1 26.2 13.1 10k 5k format actually makes a lot of sense if they wanted to do it that way


I doubt that is happening - I suspect dates are just old ones from 2021 as PrincessV speculated. Although it could be cool, but again, I doubt it


----------



## Patrick Reinsvold

LSUfan4444 said:


> A 5k 10k 13.1 26.2 13.1 10k 5k format actually makes a lot of sense if they wanted to do it that way


The MegaDopey.  I'm in!


----------



## sandam1

LSUfan4444 said:


> A 5k 10k 13.1 26.2 13.1 10k 5k format actually makes a lot of sense if they wanted to do it that way



Which leads to an interesting question - maybe an early SAFD - if you had the choice to do a traditional Dopey (5K, 10K, half, whole) or a descending Dopey (whole, half, 10K, 5K), which would you prefer and why?

Having never done Dopey before, my gut reaction was to do the descending since the marathon is the thing that unnerves me the most. To have it over with would be a huge relief. However, physically, I suspect the descending - particularly running a half the day after the whole - would be a killer.


----------



## DIS-OH

Saw the chatter on Twitter and had to come here to get the scoop!

Been off boards for a while…FIL and MIL faced health issue in late 2020. DH had to move in with them in January and then an apartment in the local assisted living community became available in March, so we moved them there. FIL passed away in April. 

We are considering the 10k or the half.


----------



## camaker

sandam1 said:


> Which leads to an interesting question - maybe an early SAFD - if you had the choice to do a traditional Dopey (5K, 10K, half, whole) or a descending Dopey (whole, half, 10K, 5K), which would you prefer and why?
> 
> Having never done Dopey before, my gut reaction was to do the descending since the marathon is the thing that unnerves me the most. To have it over with would be a huge relief. However, physically, I suspect the descending - particularly running a half the day after the whole - would be a killer.



My strong preference would be for the traditional Dopey.  I like the progressive warm-up to the main event and starting with the marathon would feel like kicking off a huge meal with a massive dessert. I’d also be worried about letting the excitement of the marathon get into my head and running it too fast, making the rest of the races exercises in pain and soreness.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

sandam1 said:


> Which leads to an interesting question - maybe an early SAFD - if you had the choice to do a traditional Dopey (5K, 10K, half, whole) or a descending Dopey (whole, half, 10K, 5K), which would you prefer and why?
> 
> Having never done Dopey before, my gut reaction was to do the descending since the marathon is the thing that unnerves me the most. To have it over with would be a huge relief. However, physically, I suspect the descending - particularly running a half the day after the whole - would be a killer.


After my first marathon, I spent the rest of Sunday and all of Monday and Tuesday park hobbling. I walked slowly, with a limp of sorts, and felt very, very sore. And all of this with a huge smile on my face. I did not begin to feel normal until Wednesday. I did not trust stairs until Wednesday. I think the reverse Dopey would be much more difficult.

I've run enough multi race challenges at Disneyland and Disney World to know how to take it easier during the shorter distances so that my legs and body are sufficiently fresh for the longest race and to make sure that I'm hydrated. I would run Dopey again. I have no desire to ever run a half marathon the day after a full marathon. That's when my legs are recovering from what my brain put them through.


----------



## Z-Knight

sandam1 said:


> Which leads to an interesting question - maybe an early SAFD - if you had the choice to do a traditional Dopey (5K, 10K, half, whole) or a descending Dopey (whole, half, 10K, 5K), which would you prefer and why?
> 
> Having never done Dopey before, my gut reaction was to do the descending since the marathon is the thing that unnerves me the most. To have it over with would be a huge relief. However, physically, I suspect the descending - particularly running a half the day after the whole - would be a killer.


mentally it would be the 26, 13, 10, 5 because you are more than 50% done after first race...but physically it is better to do 5, 10, 13, 26, as long as you take it easy on the half marathon.


----------



## LSUfan4444

sandam1 said:


> Which leads to an interesting question - maybe an early SAFD - if you had the choice to do a traditional Dopey (5K, 10K, half, whole) or a descending Dopey (whole, half, 10K, 5K), which would you prefer and why?
> 
> Having never done Dopey before, my gut reaction was to do the descending since the marathon is the thing that unnerves me the most. To have it over with would be a huge relief. However, physically, I suspect the descending - particularly running a half the day after the whole - would be a killer.


I'd prefer the the descending, no question. At least I could start the full fresh mentally and physically.


----------



## opusone

Although perfect world may be half, 10k, 5k, full (or possibly full, 5k, 10k, half).


----------



## shellott-hill

I am a buzz with all the speculation.

What if the dates are right?  Maybe Disney is taking into consideration the suggestions that have probably read on boards like this one and are splitting up the large crowds of people.  Maybe they are staggering all the starts so they do not have us packed in like cattle at the starting line.

Take the races that are most popular and spread them over multiple days and times.  Think of it like you are getting a Boarding Group for Rise of the Resistance.  The ladder approach may be one, but maybe a 5k - 5k -10k - 10k - Half - Full - Challenge if you keep it on the days we have seen.  Or have a mixture of 5k and 10k runners together over multiple days in smaller groupings.  And Half and full runners in other groupings.

If they are to stagger the start times, based on seeing a 10am start time, they may be rethinking the course locations.  Maybe they have worked out areas that are out of the way of the traffic to allow them to run the shorter races all day and night long. 

It is fun to speculate.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> My strong preference would be for the traditional Dopey.  I like the progressive warm-up to the main event and starting with the marathon would feel like kicking off a huge meal with a massive dessert. I’d also be worried about letting the excitement of the marathon get into my head and running it too fast, making the rest of the races exercises in pain and soreness.



I agree, 100 percent. I like the build up to the marathon and would not want to descend. A training plan for a regular marathon will likely include a shake out run or two before a marathon, so there's your 5K and 10K. The half before the full adds a certain degree of difficulty, but if you are training for Dopey, you should probably be doing long runs on back-to-back days as part of your plan anyway. As others have said, you can make the half or the full (or both, who cares?) a fun run and save energy for the other race. 

Also, running a marathon and then working down to a 5K feels anticlimactic. I love the way the anticipation and tension builds with each subsequent race. You can feel it in the crowd each subsequent morning. There is a nervous energy the morning of the marathon that doesn't exist before the 5K or 10K, in my opinion. 

Either way, I'm glad there is at least some movement from runDisney. I'm not counting on anything until there is an official announcement, but this is encouraging.


----------



## Z-Knight

shellott-hill said:


> I am a buzz with all the speculation.
> 
> What if the dates are right?  Maybe Disney is taking into consideration the suggestions that have probably read on boards like this one and are splitting up the large crowds of people.  Maybe they are staggering all the starts so they do not have us packed in like cattle at the starting line.
> 
> Take the races that are most popular and spread them over multiple days and times.  Think of it like you are getting a Boarding Group for Rise of the Resistance.  The ladder approach may be one, but maybe a 5k - 5k -10k - 10k - Half - Full - Challenge if you keep it on the days we have seen.  Or have a mixture of 5k and 10k runners together over multiple days in smaller groupings.  And Half and full runners in other groupings.
> 
> If they are to stagger the start times, based on seeing a 10am start time, they may be rethinking the course locations.  Maybe they have worked out areas that are out of the way of the traffic to allow them to run the shorter races all day and night long.
> 
> It is fun to speculate.



I honestly believe this was just a year that changed and the dates didn't get moved so it looks like it starts thursday and ends wednesday, but in reality it is no different than other weekends. The "extra" days people keep looking at are likely to cover Castaway Cay days because they are technically part of the weekend - I guess.

Don't get me wrong, I would love more runs because it may mean more medals - although if they do multiple 5ks/10ks/etc it will likely be same medals, but it would be awesome to end the weekend with more medals. 

Anyway, I don't think there will be an increase in the number of days in the weekend, and I especially doubt the marathon will be on any other day other than Sunday.


----------



## shellott-hill

Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding.  I am thinking that it will still be the same number of medals as before, they would just break the people up into smaller groups. That would run at different days and times.


----------



## Z-Knight

shellott-hill said:


> Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding.  I am thinking that it will still be the same number of medals as before, they would just break the people up into smaller groups. That would run at different days and times.


I understand the confusion, and in all honesty it would likely be a good idea given how popular 5ks and 10ks are, but I just believe this is a simple year change. But in all honestly, it is fun to speculate so no need for apologies. It is fun to think about at least so keep it coming - and don't mind me poopooing any speculation, I just think the current dates are just a reflection of runDisney not having finished the website updates to year 2022


----------



## nekonekoneko

Z-Knight said:


> I honestly believe this was just a year that changed and the dates didn't get moved so it looks like it starts thursday and ends wednesday, but in reality it is no different than other weekends. The "extra" days people keep looking at are likely to cover Castaway Cay days because they are technically part of the weekend - I guess.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would love more runs because it may mean more medals - although if they do multiple 5ks/10ks/etc it will likely be same medals, but it would be awesome to end the weekend with more medals.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think there will be an increase in the number of days in the weekend, and I especially doubt the marathon will be on any other day other than Sunday.


But if they used the Castaway challenge day, that would be the 11th, and if they used the end of the cruise, it would be the 14th.  Either way, the 12th still doesn't add up as the proper end date of MW, unless it was just a placeholder date.


----------



## Z-Knight

nekonekoneko said:


> But if they used the Castaway challenge day, that would be the 11th, and if they used the end of the cruise, it would be the 14th.  Either way, the 12th still doesn't add up as the proper end date of MW, unless it was just a placeholder date.


12th was the date from 2021 - which I believe does correspond to the castaway day.  We believe they simply changed the year to 2022 and didn't touch the days, so they carried over from 2021 days to 2022 and hence everything looks like it shifted. When the correct it I bet the dates will say Jan 5 to 11, 2022.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Z-Knight said:


> 12th was the date from 2021 - which I believe does correspond to the castaway day.  We believe they simply changed the year to 2022 and didn't touch the days, so they carried over from 2021 days to 2022 and hence everything looks like it shifted. When the correct it I bet the dates will say Jan 5 to 11, 2022.


That would make a lot more sense.  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite resort restaurant? If you’ve never eaten at a resort, which restaurant do you want to try the most?

My 1a and 1b are Ohana and Boma (yeah, I love all-you-can-eat). Both have served as celebration dinner spots after the marathon and they give me an opportunity to check out resorts I’ll likely never stay at. The view from Ohana overlooking Magic Kingdom is almost unbeatable and the seafood gumbo at Boma is my favorite thing to eat on WDW property.

California Grill is at the top of my wishlist. The menu looks great, but I really want to check out the view.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: The Grand Floridian Cafe is my favorite. It has never disappointed and we visit every trip. I really want to try Whispering Canyon Cafe.


----------



## flav

SAFD: How do you choose between an exquisite three hours dinner at Narcosses, a “let’s eat ice cream for dinner” at Beaches and Cream and a “who cares about food, we are partying with Chef Mickey”?

Since this is Marathon 2022 thread, I will say Story Book Dining at Artist Point. It has the theme, the characters and our food was great. It was the perfect Dopey celebration.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Sanaa is my favorite resort dining location. I love the bread service, of course, but I’ve never had a bad experience with anything else on the menu either. It’s always a really relaxing and enjoyable time.

Honorable Mention: Sebastian’s and Boma. Really enjoy both of these as well. I’m interested to see how Sebastian’s is after it switches to family style and how long that lasts.

Also Very Good: Ohana and Trattoria al Forno. The Bon Voyage breakfast was a really cool character experience. Hopefully it returns.

For the Future: I’d really like to do the brunch at California Grill if they bring it back sometime. I didn’t get a chance to do Topolino’s when I was at Riviera in January. That would be nice too. I’d also like to visit Three Bridges at Coronado some time. Oh, and Jiko. So much food still to eat.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite resort restaurant? If you’ve never eaten at a resort, which restaurant do you want to try the most?
> 
> My 1a and 1b are Ohana and Boma (yeah, I love all-you-can-eat). Both have served as celebration dinner spots after the marathon and they give me an opportunity to check out resorts I’ll likely never stay at. The view from Ohana overlooking Magic Kingdom is almost unbeatable and the seafood gumbo at Boma is my favorite thing to eat on WDW property.



SAFD: Victoria & Albert's is at the top of the list. We dine there every time we’re home in Florida, and have had some wonderful special occasion meals for Thanksgiving and NYE there too. We’re a bit sad they'll still be closed when we’re in the States next month. Jiko is probably second on the list thanks to their extensive and unique vegan menu.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  We had a fantastic post-marathon celebration dinner at Toledo (Coronado Springs) in 2020.  The view from the balcony is incredible. Sanaa (Animal Kingdom Villas) is fantastic. We loved Shutters (Caribbean Beach), and its replacement, Sebastian’s Bistro, is good, too. I agree that Grand Floridian Cafe is excellent, and DH adds a special shout out to them for the delicious, light pancakes (the best he’s ever eaten). Boatwright’s (Port Orleans) is a favorite, too. For drinks, Geyser Point (Wilderness Lodge) was fun on our last trip, and starting off at Bar Riva (Riviera) right after we checked in at Pop set a great tone for the trip. 

Okay, I realize that I’m naming way too many restaurants for the question, but all these places are just so good!  We try to go to as many different places as we can each trip, as well as visiting old favorites.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I have three resort favorites:

-Ohana: the food has sometimes not been as consistent as I would like.  But when it is good, it is great!  Plus a favorite memory is off watching fireworks with piped in music from our table there!
-Whispering Pines: Our favorite resort and a fun place to eat.  We had Thanksgiving there a few years ago that was so good.  Plus they do a fantastic job with our daughters’ Celiac needs.  We love them for that.
-Sanaa:  Absolutely good food, great views!


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

My favourites have already been mentioned.
Jiko, California Grill and Beaches & Cream.  

How about the Wave?


----------



## DisneyParrothead

For fun memories I’d say doing tea at the Grand Floridian.  Last time was during Princess when my mom and I did the 10k.  Before the trip a bunch of friends coordinated high tea the afternoon of the 10k, and after being up at 2, it was SO needed!  Food, caffeine, sugar, and friends.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD:

We usually stay at CR for MW, so California Grill and The Wave are regular for us.  We had a fantastic dinner at Victoria & Albert's in the Queen Victoria room for our 25th.  Sanaa is a must visit on every trip.  Favorite resort quick service is probably Captain Cook's at Poly.


----------



## Bunkie1979

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite resort restaurant? If you’ve never eaten at a resort, which restaurant do you want to try the most?
> 
> My 1a and 1b are Ohana and Boma (yeah, I love all-you-can-eat). Both have served as celebration dinner spots after the marathon and they give me an opportunity to check out resorts I’ll likely never stay at. The view from Ohana overlooking Magic Kingdom is almost unbeatable and the seafood gumbo at Boma is my favorite thing to eat on WDW property.
> 
> California Grill is at the top of my wishlist. The menu looks great, but I really want to check out the view.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Hello, friends!

Had to jump in on this week's SAFD (it's my first!) as I love all things having to do with dining at Disney!

Over-the-top #1 answer: For one magical WDW trip, the planets aligned and I was able to book and surprise my DH with a Chef's Table dinner experience at Victoria & Albert's for our 10th wedding anniversary (non-runDisney-related). It was a near five-hour dining extravaganza! So much fun to watch all of the action in the kitchen and interact with Chef directly.

 #2 California Grill - Sunday brunch is a perfect post-Marathon Weekend Castaway Challenge cruise celebration before flying home. Bottomless mimosas (AKA mostly champagne with a splash of juice)? Yes, please!

#3 Trattoria al Forno - more sentimental than anything. Has become our pre-marathon tradition!


----------



## pinkxray

Ohana all the way. Love the noodles, wings and bread pudding while overlooking the castle. I also love the breakfast.(seems breakfast doesn’t get as much love as dinner) We have done it almost every trip and it has always been great.

Narcossee probably wins as my best meal but my DH won’t go to the GF and my little kids are monsters and too loud too eat there. It was just older DD and I and it was amazing.

We are finally trying WCC in Nov. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD:*  These were places we went on non rD trips.  For rD trips we tend to go more quick service and adult beverages haha.  
#1 Trails End 
#2 Ohana
#3 1900 Park Faire


----------



## nekonekoneko

My two favorites are Victoria & Albert's and California Grill.  The only part about CG that I hate is that they only do a Sunday brunch, and my DW is kinda running during that time.... 

I still want to try Jiko and Artist Point.  I do hope they reopen by January.


----------



## Carol_

favorite resort restaurant?
1. Storybook Dining at Artist’s Point
 Snow White, Dwarves, and freaking out my kid with potentially poisoned chocolates from the Queen??, too fun. Also, that mushroom bisque is amazeballs.
2. Trail’s End
  Just great options, tasty, AYCE, and good service, followed in the evening by watching the fireworks on the beach before heading back to wherever I’m sleeping.
3. Boma
  Such great options for Brunch.  Great flavors. Great service. Followed and preceded by free animal watching at AKL.

But invite me to any resort dining and I’m there. Honorable mentions to Cape May Cafe, Chef Mickey’s, and The Wave.


----------



## BikeFan

Another vote for Sanaa.  Really great variety and flavor!


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: 
We've always tended to eat most of our lunches and dinners in the parks (or DTD) so I'll choose Chef Mickey's mostly based on nostalgia as it's where we've had the most meals with family and friends when our kids were younger. I also miss Bonfamilles at the original Port Orleans. 

Where do I want to eat that I haven't yet? Boma and O'hana (and many others!)


----------



## PrincessV

sandam1 said:


> Which leads to an interesting question - maybe an early SAFD - if you had the choice to do a traditional Dopey (5K, 10K, half, whole) or a descending Dopey (whole, half, 10K, 5K), which would you prefer and why?


I've done Dopey the regular way 3 times, so I'd be interested to try the opposite order for comparison!



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite resort restaurant? If you’ve never eaten at a resort, which restaurant do you want to try the most?


SAFD: V&A, hands down. Simply superb.
In the more budget-friendly category, I've been let down by most WDW restaurants the past 10ish years, which bums me out. Once upon a time, California Grill, Flying Fish, and Jiko would have topped my list: they were all amazing, in experience, service, and food. more recent visits were really sub-par. I do still enjoy Sanaa when I get over there, and I hope it never stops serving up the spice. I had an excellent meal at Il Mulino years ago and would gladly try it again.


----------



## pluto377

So many resort places I haven't eaten at yet, but my faves are Jiko (for the food), Ohana (for the location and atmosphere), Hoop Dee Doo (for the experience).  If Dopey is a go next year I'd like to try Storybook Dining at Artists Point, but I'm not sure if I'd feel weird there alone.  Anyone want to join?


----------



## Basil of Moss Bluff

All the times I've been to Disney World, I've only eaten at one resort.......Yachtsman Steakhouse at the Yacht Club Resort. You can cut the steak with a plastic spoon. SO GOOD!!!!! I normally reserve a restaurant in the park I'm visiting that day.


----------



## MamaBTX

At the resorts we like Whispering Canyon (great for post race days.....all the waffles) for breakfast and California Grill for dinner when we can fit it into our schedule.

Breakfast at Tusker House is a must do for every vacation as well as Via Napoli for lunch or dinner for parks dinning.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Topolino's Terrace has quickly become our favorite resort restaurant.  They have an excellent wine by the bottle selection and every dish we've had has always been great.

We've always enjoyed Flying Fish, Yachtsman and Citrico's but we're just waiting for them to reopen.  California Grill is enjoyable but I find I can get similar food else where that I also love.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Also, running a marathon and then working down to a 5K feels anticlimactic. I love the way the anticipation and tension builds with each subsequent race. You can feel it in the crowd each subsequent morning. There is a nervous energy the morning of the marathon that doesn't exist before the 5K or 10K, in my opinion.


Agreed. You can feel the focus and excitement in the air before the marathon. I think there's a lot more wackiness and silliness (and there is nothing wrong with that at all) before the 5K and 10K then before the marathon. Almost like the shorter distances are trying to build up the energy whereas the longer ones don't need to. I even have certain pre big race traditions that I save for the night before a big race because my focus is starting to shift as it gets closer to bedtime on Marathon Eve. 

I also like the feeling of having finished the marathon, so now it's time to celebrate. I'm less worried about how my food and touring choices will impact my performance and am far more likely to choose the very best dessert restaurants for after the marathon.

SAFD: I tend to eat mostly in the parks because of the time savings. I always say I should try more restaurants in Disney Springs or the resorts, but rarely do. Since 2009, I have eaten at exactly two resort restaurants. The table service restaurant at Riverside and Artist's Point after 2019 Dopey. I'm tentatively visiting with friends this November and there are some resort restaurants on their list.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD:

I've missed a lot of these the last few weeks, but mmmmmm food.

We usually do a lot of quick service (because there are lots of choices and table-service for 6 is yowza expensive) but I liked Sanaa enough when DH and I went last August for our anniversary that I made a reservation for myself and SIL when we went in February. Even with the limited covid-times menu, it was still delicious and amazing. 

Sushi at Kona Cafe was pretty good too.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Sanaa.....it's one of the few restaurants at Disney that isn't totally, grossly overpriced for the quality/originality of the food. Boma's not bad either, since I can eat things there that I would not necessarily find at home.

Most of Disney restaurants have migrated over the years towards "variation on a theme" menus (1 Beef/Chicken/Fish/Vegetarian Entree and repeat) and the value is non-existent.  Plus, the service for the Signature restaurants can be meh, and if I'm paying a small fortune to eat, I also want it to have a gracious atmosphere (Read: No loud, unruly families--which is tricky given it's Disney) I used to like Jiko, but had two consecutive bad meals (food and service) and never went back.

Honestly, I appreciate a well-done food court.  You set your expectations accordingly, and it works out fine.


----------



## hotblooded

jmasgat said:


> Honestly, I appreciate a well-done food court.  You set your expectations accordingly, and it works out fine.


Oh good, I’m not alone! Years ago, I would have said ‘Ohana was my favorite, but at this point I’m a big fan of Pop Century’s food court. The WDW foods I look forward to again and again are Mickey waffles and the chipotle seitan and vegetable sauté.


----------



## flav

jmasgat said:


> Honestly, I appreciate a well-done food court. You set your expectations accordingly, and it works out fine.


100%


----------



## Z-Knight

flav said:


> 100%


SAFD: This is all I want to eat:


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Z-Knight said:


> SAFD: This is all I want to eat:
> 
> View attachment 583930


Yes, the cheese…


----------



## Baloo in MI

Yeah, I’d really like the in-person races that go with those lovely boxes to be announced!!!!


----------



## flav

Z-Knight said:


> SAFD: This is all I want to eat:
> 
> View attachment 583930


That box!

It brings back such good memories!
Anecdote: Before my first runDisney event and my first HM, I consulted with a sports nutritionist. She suggested trying one of these honey waffle marketed for runners and athletes. So I buy one, thinking, I could have an entire pack of Oreo for the same price. And then, I compare…


Nutritionally, Oreo wins by a slight margin.
Imagine my face when I opened that box after the race!

ETA to manage expectations: So sad they removed the Oreo.


----------



## jmasgat

flav said:


> That box!
> 
> It brings back such good memories!
> Anecdote: Before my first runDisney event and my first HM, I consulted with a sports nutritionist. She suggested trying one of these honey waffle marketed for runners and athletes. So I buy one, thinking, I could have an entire pack of Oreo for the same price. And then, I compare…
> 
> View attachment 583970View attachment 583971
> Nutritionally, Oreo wins by a slight margin.
> Imagine my face when I opened that box after the race!
> 
> ETA to manage expectations: So sad they removed the Oreo.



I see a whole new QOTD......your most unusual --yet effective--race nutrition


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> I see a whole new QOTD......your most unusual --yet effective--race nutrition



Beer


----------



## Jillfo

FFigawi said:


> Beer


And bacon.


----------



## SarahDisney

My friend gave me a slice of amaretto cake around mile 20 of my last marathon


----------



## lahobbs4

I swear by tootsie rolls!


----------



## Barca33Runner

My pre-race meal before my first marathon was chicken, ribs, and steak. It was not properly named at the time but has since been dubbed the turf ‘n’ turf ‘n’ turf by my family.

It has not become a ritual. Do not recommend.


----------



## Z-Knight

Barca33Runner said:


> My pre-race meal before my first marathon was chicken, ribs, and steak. It was not properly named at the time but has since been dubbed the turf ‘n’ turf ‘n’ turf by my family.
> 
> It has not become a ritual. Do not recommend.


like while standing in the corral or just before you left the hotel?


----------



## RunDopey

Mine is milk and cookies


----------



## FFigawi

Jillfo said:


> And bacon.



If you run Space Coast, there’s a group of houses along the course which offer the four Bs - beer, bourbon, bacon, Bloody Mary’s.


----------



## PrincessV

I used Fig Newtons on the advice of Someone on the Internet... and will concede that they were great as fuel, but oh so crumbly! A real pain to carry and eat. I wound up with crumbs falling down the inside of my bra, which caused chafing. Haven't used them since: gels work just fine for me and are a LOT easier to carry and consume!


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> If you run Space Coast, there’s a group of houses along the course which offer the four Bs - beer, bourbon, bacon, Bloody Mary’s.


Oooh! Do you happen to know where along the course? Wouldn't want to miss it. LOL


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> Oooh! Do you happen to know where along the course? Wouldn't want to miss it. LOL



About halfway down the South course. Guess that’s 3-4 during the South half and 17-ish during the full. Since it’s an out and back course, you'll pass it twice.


----------



## The Expert

I use Sour Patch Kids, but not (entirely) for nutrition. I count out one for each mile along the course and put them in a baggie, eating one at each mile marker. It's a great way to "count down" the mileage, and watching that bag get emptier is motivating for me.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what Disney IPs would you like to see better represented at the parks?

Prior to the announced Splash Mountain changes, my top answer would’ve been Princess and the Frog. We need a Tiana’s Place in MK or Epcot!

I’d love to see Hercules (Greece pavilion) or Tarzan in the parks, too.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## nekonekoneko

There are two IPs that I'd love to see come around, and that's The Aristocats and Robin Hood.  They could both fit around the IG area of Epcot, also.


----------



## SheHulk

Jumping in for SAFD: I know I haven't been on this thread for a while, because I thought I would rather run Princess instead of MW. But now that races are mmmmmaaayyyyybe being announced soon, I feel myself getting greedy and I may register for both weekends (or at least attempt) in a fit of exuberance.

ANYway, SAFD: Definitely Big Hero 6. Love that movie, love Baymax, and it would give us a terrific thrill ride. Put us on Baymax's back instead of a banshee! Or give us both!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’d like to see some of the newer animated IP join the parks. Coco, Soul, and Raya all have wonderful stories and environments which would make for very rich Disney attractions and experiences.


----------



## The Expert

SAFE: I totally agree with Hercules. Also Oswald, Brave and Wall-E!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I’d like to see Test Track reimagined to Sugar Rush Racers. My favorite part of that ride currently is designing the car and it would be just as fun designing a candy car. The actual ride desperately needs new theming. Going 65 mph isn’t impressive for a car or a roller coaster; if there were theming, speeding towards a finish line would make the speed feel more impressive and you wouldn’t need the somewhat pathetic speedometer.

I honestly think they couldn’t possibly imagine worse theming for the ride than what is currently there (well, they could theme it to their worst IP, Cars).


----------



## The Expert

Barca33Runner said:


> I honestly think they couldn’t possibly imagine worse theming for the ride than what is currently there (well, they could theme it to their worst IP, Cars).



They DID, at DLCA. It's actually pretty cool, but still a lame ride. I LOVE the ides of Sugar Rush Racers on this!


----------



## Barca33Runner

The Expert said:


> They DID, at DLCA. It's actually pretty cool, but still a lame ride. I LOVE the ides of Sugar Rush Racers on this!



I’m aware. I think it’s amazing how much people seem to love Radiator Springs Racers and hate Test Track when they’re essentially the same ride and, imo, Cars is the least interesting IP they have (I realize it’s very popular with small children). I’m sure others would have the same opinion about Sugar Rush Racers that I have about RSR, but it would still be a huge upgrade on theming. I don’t know what their deal is with Chevrolet but I can’t imagine either Disney or Chevy is super excited with how the ride is currently viewed.


----------



## The Expert

I totally agree! And at the same time, it'd be fun to make the cars EV and really show off that technology. Chevy has their Volt, but if they could get Tesla on board that would REALLY showcase some speed!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I have always wanted to see a dark ride themed off The Rescuers.  And I am so excited about the changes to Slash Mountain; The Princess and the Frog was such a good choice!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I’d say Brave and Zootopia.  I know DL has a little bit of Zootopia, but I haven’t seen it at WDW.


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what Disney IPs would you like to see better represented at the parks?
> 
> Prior to the announced Splash Mountain changes, my top answer would’ve been Princess and the Frog. We need a Tiana’s Place in MK or Epcot!
> 
> I’d love to see Hercules (Greece pavilion) or Tarzan in the parks, too.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


I completely agree.
Tiana, beignets, New Orleans Jazz, gator on a stick
Hercules, Greek Food, boat ride across the River Styx, Toga parties, Greek dancing, Ouzo…
Also:
Odd Squad take-over of Tower of Terror.
Emperors New Groove Peruvian Food with Macchu Pichu land, roller coaster as depicted in the movie
Rio Brazilian food, Churrascaria, carnival, samba music
Maybe add Herbie the Love Bug to the Speedway


----------



## The Expert

DisneyParrothead said:


> I’d say Brave and Zootopia.  I know DL has a little bit of Zootopia, but I haven’t seen it at WDW.



I really hope the Zootopia land they're building in Shanghai takes off so they can just copy some of those attractions for the American parks!


----------



## Rogue224

*SAFD: * A lot of my thoughts have already been said. But one I think would be neat would be to incorporate a National Treasure hunt incorporated into World Showcase in Epcot.  Something fairly easy but would maybe get people to explore a country they might otherwise skip. Then some prize at the end. But I’m a nerd so it might not be that popular lol.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: On this one, I'm going to go the opposite direction and suggest they stop trying to push so much IP onto the property.  The new stuff with IP incorporated into the design (Tron coaster, Guardians of the Galaxy, etc.) is fine, but I'm not a fan of Disney trying to overlay IP onto every part of the parks and resorts.  I'm not a fan of the new versions of El Rio del Tiempo, Maelstrom, and whatever else they try to "improve" by adding in characters which weren't originally there.  It just seems like they're trying to turn every ride/attraction into a commercial for characters/IP.  I'm also not loving the need to retheme all the hotel rooms to reflect some IP either (see the Poly and Contemporary room makeovers, and whatever's coming for the rest of the resorts).  Don't get me wrong; I'm a huge fan of Mickey and most of the IP, but I don't need to see a character EVERY. SINGLE. SECOND. of my stay on property.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

BikeFan said:


> SAFD: On this one, I'm going to go the opposite direction and suggest they stop trying to push so much IP onto the property.  The new stuff with IP incorporated into the design (Tron coaster, Guardians of the Galaxy, etc.) is fine, but I'm not a fan of Disney trying to overlay IP onto every part of the parks and resorts.  I'm not a fan of the new versions of El Rio del Tiempo, Maelstrom, and whatever else they try to "improve" by adding in characters which weren't originally there.  It just seems like they're trying to turn every ride/attraction into a commercial for characters/IP.  I'm also not loving the need to retheme all the hotel rooms to reflect some IP either (see the Poly and Contemporary room makeovers, and whatever's coming for the rest of the resorts).  Don't get me wrong; I'm a huge fan of Mickey and most of the IP, but I don't need to see a character EVERY. SINGLE. SECOND. of my stay on property.


I’ll add Pirates in there too.  The first movie was fun, and then the others got worse and worse.  I’m fine with them changing the auction scene.  I’d like less Jack Sparrow on that ride.


----------



## Basil of Moss Bluff

SAFD: I would go with The Great Mouse Detective. The parks (and I) need Basil, Professor Ratigan, Dawson, & Fidget the henchman bat. Animal Kingdom or EPCOT would be a great setting for Basil and company.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Meet the Robinson's!!!


----------



## azrivest

SAFD: I'm still waiting to see Arlo in Dinoland. It's the worst land in all of Disney World, they could at least integrate some IP to try to tie it in with the rest of the parks.


----------



## MissLiss279

azrivest said:


> SAFD: I'm still waiting to see Arlo in Dinoland. It's the worst land in all of Disney World, they could at least integrate some IP to try to tie it in with the rest of the parks.


Dinosaur is IP.


----------



## Herding_Cats

BikeFan said:


> SAFD: On this one, I'm going to go the opposite direction and suggest they stop trying to push so much IP onto the property.  The new stuff with IP incorporated into the design (Tron coaster, Guardians of the Galaxy, etc.) is fine, but I'm not a fan of Disney trying to overlay IP onto every part of the parks and resorts.  I'm also not loving the need to retheme all the hotel rooms to reflect some IP either (see the Poly and Contemporary room makeovers, and whatever's coming for the rest of the resorts).



I agree the the classics need to stay classics, but I do appreciate that they are attempting to “update” some things to reflect their newer fan base.   Overlays are a relatively easy way to do that. 

As for the resorts, I feel like some of this re-theming is a response to the very LOUD group that complained about how un-Disney and generic the rooms had become. Could they have been more subtle?  Yeah. But as I love AoA, I’m going to enjoy more heavily themed resorts 




azrivest said:


> SAFD: I'm still waiting to see Arlo in Dinoland. It's the worst land in all of Disney World, they could at least integrate some IP to try to tie it in with the rest of the parks.



For the love, NO. That movie was awful. *shudder*


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  I completely agree about Hercules and Tarzan.  I'd also like to see more Incredibles at WDW.


----------



## Grabnar

Rogue224 said:


> *SAFD: * A lot of my thoughts have already been said. But one I think would be neat would be to incorporate a National Treasure hunt incorporated into World Showcase in Epcot.  Something fairly easy but would maybe get people to explore a country they might otherwise skip. Then some prize at the end. But I’m a nerd so it might not be that popular lol.


They keep updating the scavenger hunts regularly, I could see them tying it into the new series coming out on D+


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

ZellyB said:


> SAFD:  I completely agree about Hercules and Tarzan.  I'd also like to see more Incredibles at WDW.


This really makes me miss the awesome Tarzan show they had at Animal Kingdom before Nemo!


----------



## steph0808

azrivest said:


> SAFD: I'm still waiting to see Arlo in Dinoland. It's the worst land in all of Disney World, they could at least integrate some IP to try to tie it in with the rest of the parks.



Two years ago, we watched The Good Dinosaur for the first time, and my kids were obsessed with it. So, we got a lab puppy and named him Arlo.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Just saw runDisney posted this on Facebook: "Tune-in tomorrow for some “run”derful news!"


----------



## pluto377

My kids would love to see a Moana ride. Personally I’d like to see more Alice in wonderland.


----------



## FFigawi

They announced the dates for 2022. Marathon weekend will be January 5-9, 2022.


----------



## The Expert

ALL the info for MW is up on the rD site! (And being discussed in the race updates thread.)


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> They announced the dates for 2022. Marathon weekend will be January 5-9, 2002.



LFG!!!


----------



## The Expert

Okay, so I may or may not have just booked a DVC studio for Jan 5 (to add on to my existing Jan 6-12 booking) because I'm considering going from 10K + Marathon to Dopey. GULP!


----------



## Dopey 2020

This is exciting news! Glad I guessed the right dates when we booked it. Now my concern is they show early registration for the ridiculously overpriced money grab that is club runDisney but no early registration for passholders or DVC. Hope they aren’t nixing that to get more club members.

eta: just checked passholder page and it was updated, early registration for runDisney is no longer listed, it was there this morning with past event dates


----------



## michigandergirl

FFigawi said:


> They announced the dates for 2022. Marathon weekend will be January 5-9, 2002.



2002?? Is that your typo or runDisney's?


----------



## GBRforWDW

michigandergirl said:


> 2002?? Is that your typo or runDisney's?


Maybe it’s back to the future themed?


----------



## Dopey 2020

Looking for POT info when I realized I was looking at the wrong event and it hit me! All this talk of MW and I just now noticed W&D is happening too! Off to refresh another thread, check my calendar, and put more $$ on my gift card


----------



## nekonekoneko

Random question about registration fees.  It's just the 6.6% processing fee and no tax added to the price, right?  It's been way too long since I registered for a race.


----------



## Dis5150

Hey guys! Lynae and I had a trip booked for that weekend already, just hoping!


----------



## FFigawi

michigandergirl said:


> 2002?? Is that your typo or runDisney's?



Mine, but I did get my proofreading skills by interning with them.


----------



## kevin75

As someone who is just getting into running, my wife and I are looking at running the 10K over Marathon weekend.  I am curious as to what everyone's opinion is as to what the odds are for availability on July 27, seeing as how I'm not a ClubRunDisney member?


----------



## ZellyB

kevin75 said:


> As someone who is just getting into running, my wife and I are looking at running the 10K over Marathon weekend.  I am curious as to what everyone's opinion is as to what the odds are for availability on July 27, seeing as how I'm not a ClubRunDisney member?


It's going to be tough to get into the 10K I suspect, but I don't think there are huge numbers of Club runDisney folks.  If both you and your wife are planning to run, I'd have both of you on the computer at exactly 10 am Eastern and each try to get in.  Once one of you hits the registration page, then just register both of you on that computer.  It won't be impossible by any means (likely not as hard as getting a Rise of the Resistance Boarding Group), but with pent up demand and the 10k being a very popular distance and a smaller field, it's going to require good timing and some luck to get registered I suspect.


----------



## cgattis

ZellyB said:


> It's going to be tough to get into the 10K I suspect, but I don't think there are huge numbers of Club runDisney folks.  If both you and your wife are planning to run, I'd have both of you on the computer at exactly 10 am Eastern and each try to get in.  Once one of you hits the registration page, then just register both of you on that computer.  It won't be impossible by any means (likely not as hard as getting a Rise of the Resistance Boarding Group), but with pent up demand and the 10k being a very popular distance and a smaller field, it's going to require good timing and some luck to get registered I suspect.


Yeah we totally missed the first Star Wars 10K because it filled up with people just doing the challenges. Really sucked. Hopefully they’ve increased the fields on them. It would bring them a lot more runner (which equals a lot more $$$).


----------



## LdyStormy76

nekonekoneko said:


> Random question about registration fees.  It's just the 6.6% processing fee and no tax added to the price, right?  It's been way too long since I registered for a race.



Correct.  Unless something has changed it should just be the processing fee added to registration.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Thought this might be some helpful info when considering rate of sell-outs.  Hard to say how it'll compare to 2022 though.

*Marathon Weekend*

2021 (Presumed reduced availability)
Start (link)
Goofy sold out in 19 min (link)
Dopey sold out in 26 min (link)
5k sold out in 26 min (link)
HM sold out in 31 min (link)
M sold out in 89 min (link)

2020
Start (link)
5k sold out in ~20 min (link)
10k sold out in 93 min (link)
Goofy sold out in Oct 2019 when registration was April 2019 (link)
HM sold out in Oct 2019 when registration was April 2019 (link)
Marathon sold out in Oct 2019 when registration was April 2019 (link) *Can't find a specific post for this one.
Dopey sold out in Nov 2019 when registration was April 2019 (link)
***A few of the races opened momentarily between April and October (like 5k in August). Likely because they were breaking up unsold challenge bibs.


----------



## happ

When is the typical POT date deadline for marathon weekend?


----------



## DopeyBadger

happ said:


> When is the typical POT date deadline for marathon weekend?





10/12/21


----------



## happ

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 585840
> 
> 10/12/21


Great! Thanks!


----------



## Cabius

So excited for Marathon Weekend to return! I've had my DVC studio booked for a few months in anticipation, and actually went for a run last night for the first time in months (it's hot in Texas, okay??)... just felt like there was something magic in the air!


----------



## xjillianpaige

YAYYYYY planning on the marathon!!


----------



## jmasgat

Aaaaahhhhh.......that feeling you get when you realize your last HM was run in 2:00:10 Not sure it would be in the POT window, and I was using it as a marathon pacing run, but retrospectively I'm a little annoyed.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Aaaaahhhhh.......that feeling you get when you realize your last HM was run in 2:00:10 Not sure it would be in the POT window, and I was using it as a marathon pacing run, but retrospectively I'm a little annoyed.



Too early to say until we see the marathon POT cutoff.  But a 4:15 marathon cutoff would be an estimated 2:00:42.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Too early to say until we see the marathon POT cutoff.  But a 4:15 marathon cutoff would be an estimated 2:00:42.
> 
> View attachment 585876



I've missed your spreadsheets, Billy. This feels like a return to normalcy.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So the anxiety for the next three weeks about trying to register is going to be fun.  Dopey is what I’ll be shooting for (what am I thinking?!) but if it sells out before I get in, Goofy is 2nd choice, Marathon 3rd. My biggest fear is either me or my sister getting into Dopey but not the other. My sister did virtual Dopey and says watch her not get in while she did for this year when it ended up not happening in person.  I’m super excited that the theme seems to be tied into the “ear”idescence of the 50th because knowing 2022 would be the Marathon tied to the 50th is what made my sister and I originally talk after MW 2020 about Dopey 2022 (while she later changed her mind and just decided to go for it right away in 2021).

I’m also an eternal pessimist/worrier so I’m also concerned I’ll get too excited and something Covid-related will happen to derail it. Like the Delta variant accelerates or there’s a huge fall/winter surge as cold weather returns. Ugh, I know, positive thoughts!!

Oh, and we have already had our room booked for weeks at Saratoga Springs for Tuesday-Monday and were also able to just recently book a Southwest flight (schedule released through the beginning of the dates but not return date).


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I’m also really bummed about the POT changes. I don’t know if I’d be able to use it anyway since it’s over 2 years old now, but I had a 2:24 half in 2019 that I never got to use as proof. Only requiring for less than 2:00 and allowing others to lie and say they’ll finish in say, 2:15-2:30 just to avoid the back is unfair and downright unsafe.


----------



## Barca33Runner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I’m also really bummed about the POT changes. I don’t know if I’d be able to use it anyway since it’s over 2 years old now, but I had a 2:24 half in 2019 that I never got to use as proof. Only requiring for less than 2:00 and allowing others to lie and say they’ll finish in say, 2:15-2:30 just to avoid the back is unfair and downright unsafe.



If you think people will be lying with 2:15-2:30 estimates you have more faith in humanity than I. They will be putting down 2:00:01 or whatever the lowest estimate is for which rD has a drop down option.

Honestly, I can’t figure out how they will keep this plan for only 2:00 or better in place. It’s more work for them trying to sort 60% of the crowd who all gave them the same estimated PoT. Then again, they must not really care.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> Honestly, I can’t figure out how they will keep this plan for only 2:00 or better in place. It’s more work for them trying to sort 60% of the crowd who all gave them the same estimated PoT. Then again, they must not really care.



I’d actually say this is WAY less work for them. The more PoT submissions they have, the more verification they have to do.  With fewer submissions, all they have to do for the vast majority of the field is sort the database by the pace estimate each runner put in at registration and then draw arbitrary lines to split it by the number of corrals they plan. It’s like three or four total clicks of the mouse to sort everyone.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Barca33Runner said:


> If you think people will be lying with 2:15-2:30 estimates you have more faith in humanity than I. They will be putting down 2:00:01 or whatever the lowest estimate is for which rD has a drop down option.
> 
> Honestly, I can’t figure out how they will keep this plan for only 2:00 or better in place. It’s more work for them trying to sort 60% of the crowd who all gave them the same estimated PoT. Then again, they must not really care.


I kind of just picked a random range, but you’re definitely right. Which sucks because I don’t want to be one of those people. So if I get in, I’d probably put 2:15-2:30 or 2:30-2:45 (don’t know if I should go for my best or be more realistic) so us honest people will get screwed over and end up in the back behind all the liars.


----------



## 1lilspark

May attempt to get in to the 10K cause anniversary and it will be a good “training” run as I head up for my first half in February


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> I’d actually say this is WAY less work for them. The more PoT submissions they have, the more verification they have to do.  With fewer submissions, all they have to do for the vast majority of the field is sort the database by the pace estimate each runner put in at registration and then draw arbitrary lines to split it by the number of corrals they plan. It’s like three or four total clicks of the mouse to sort everyone.



I was thinking of all the people complaining after the fact. “My friend is in D and I’m in G and we put the same expected time.” Definitely is less work on the front end, but I can’t see this being anything other than their biggest after corral announcement cluster they’ve ever had.

I guess saying “pound sand”, in so many words, won’t be much added time assuming that’s their plan.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Barca33Runner said:


> I was thinking of all the people complaining after the fact. “My friend is in D and I’m in G and we put the same expected time.”



Based on the move away from "equal corral size" which caused splits in the 2:45-3:00 submission into multiple corrals, and instead moving to a system of "this is the bucket and that's where they go, we'll sort it out on race day with mini-waves" I think we won't see many, if any, of those email instances you're referring to.  I think moving from 42% of runners having a POT to 8-10% will cause even less work.  They will have far fewer emails asking about POT conversions and the such.  Less people to deal with at the expo trying to change corrals as well.  Less people to verify POT submission (although personally I felt like they weren't actually double checking all of those POT submissions previously).  It'll be more like the 5k/10k corrals with the exception of a small portion having a POT.  So if 60% submit a 2:00-2:15, then they'll have a corral with 60% of the field in it and will use mini-waves to break it up on race day.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Can someone remind me of how long it usually takes disney to refund a room deposit if you cancel?

Because.....I might want to book a room (while the one i want is still available) just in case DH says "go for it" AND I'm able to snag a bib.


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> Based on the move away from "equal corral size" which caused splits in the 2:45-3:00 submission into multiple corrals, and instead moving to a system of "this is the bucket and that's where they go, we'll sort it out on race day with mini-waves" I think we won't see many, if any, of those email instances you're referring to.  I think moving from 42% of runners having a POT to 8-10% will cause even less work.  They will have far fewer emails asking about POT conversions and the such.  Less people to deal with at the expo trying to change corrals as well.  Less people to verify POT submission (although personally I felt like they weren't actually double checking all of those POT submissions previously).  It'll be more like the 5k/10k corrals with the exception of a small portion having a POT.  So if 60% submit a 2:00-2:15, then they'll have a corral with 60% of the field in it and will use mini-waves to break it up on race day.


60% of the field, hard to imagine…

The first race I did in 2015 I had no POT and I remember on Marathon day being in coral P (I believe). I know for sure that it took forever to get to the start. It was my first marathon and the waiting was the absolute worst part! From then on I always submitted a POT to avoid that waiting. It must have been 45 minutes. Ended up being a lot of extra time in the sun later in the race.
My daughter, who is 14 and a strong runner, but newer to the half distance wants to go for a POT even if it is set at 2:00.  So I guess I am putting some speed work back in my training and we will see if we can go sub-2 on the half. If not we will put what ever time we each and hope that does not end up being 60% off the field!


----------



## Kerry1957

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I kind of just picked a random range, but you’re definitely right. Which sucks because I don’t want to be one of those people. So if I get in, I’d probably put 2:15-2:30 or 2:30-2:45 (don’t know if I should go for my best or be more realistic) so us honest people will get screwed over and end up in the back behind all the liars.


This is the ethical dilemma I will face. I have a 2:22 POT, so will I be honest and select 2:15-2:30 and end up near the back, or select 2:00-2:15 and join the other 90% (gross exaggeration, I hope) of the non POT runners who will claim they have suddenly become very fast? I feel for the legit 2:00-2:15 runners who will have to weave around groups of walkers in front of them going 4 abreast.

The other logistical issue all of us non POT runners will face concerns the mini waves. If there are only a few huge corrals, then how early should we get to the corral to be somewhere near the front in an earlier mini wave?


----------



## hauntedcity

I was successful in nabbing a January DVC room this morning!  Did anyone else have any problems with the DVC website yesterday. Every open room I selected got a message saying it suddenly was unavailable.  Odd, but I'm glad they fixed it overnight!  I'm excited to try out the refurbished rooms at Saratoga Springs.

My wife and I are planning on doing the Half Marathon, 10 years after our first-ever half marathon (not-so-coincidentally at WDW). After this rough year (with corresponding drop in fitness and rise in weight), we should have enough time to whip ourselves back into running shape.


----------



## The Expert

hauntedcity said:


> I was successful in nabbing a January DVC room this morning!  Did anyone else have any problems with the DVC website yesterday. Every open room I selected got a message saying it suddenly was unavailable.  Odd, but I'm glad they fixed it overnight!  I'm excited to try out the refurbished rooms at Saratoga Springs.
> 
> My wife and I are planning on doing the Half Marathon, 10 years after our first-ever half marathon (not-so-coincidentally at WDW). After this rough year (with corresponding drop in fitness and rise in weight), we should have enough time to whip ourselves back into running shape.



Yep, it's been an ongoing issue all week. I got a reservation at BWV at the 11 month window, but decided I'm (probably) going for Dopey. I was trying to add on a studio at BCV to the front and had the same issue three or four times, even though it kept coming back up as available on refresh. I finally gave up and tried a GF standard that popped up instead, and it worked.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Haven't checked in in a long while, so I thought I'd see what the buzz was...

Re: the new 2:00 POT standard... So far only for Wine and Dine, and there is only one way this is remotely feasible. The field has to be MUCH smaller than in the past. 12,882 finishers in 2019, so I'm guessing 5,000? Not sure if they plan on bigger fields for marathon weekend, but they have to make up their mind pretty quick.

Registration will be interesting. AP, DVC, TA, and regular registration all on the same day for high demand races with likely limited fields. Since many people run as a family or a couple, will rD hold to the no cancellation rule if only one family member gets registered? And if you are worried about that, do you just pass on rD until that isn't a potential problem again? (DW and I had thought of running the 10k together, and I would take on the marathon. Getting registration seems dicey, so we may have to pass.)

Our Annual Pass expires in September, not to be renewed. End of an era.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Booked 4 nights at ASMo just in case.  DH says we will "talk about it" tonight.

In case anyone was counting on a certain newsletter CDP code for an affordable rental car, Hertz has cancelled pretty much all of those out, and a week-long car rental for MW is about $600 right now.  Guess I'm going to have to pay close attention to the new offerings replacing ME and be content with relying on the busses if I'm able to go.


----------



## The Prophet

This may be nit-picking, but the site says registration starts at 10:00 AM EST
Most of the country changed the clocks on March 14th.  It should read "10:00 AM EDT"


----------



## MissLiss279

The Prophet said:


> This may be nit-picking, but the site says registration starts at 10:00 AM EST
> Most of the country changed the clocks on March 14th.  It should read "10:00 AM EDT"


At least for W&D, when you go to the event specific page it does say “Eastern time” without reference to standard or daylight time… but yeah, the big bold registration dates and times on the general weekend pages does make it confusing…. With ‘EST’ when most (all??) East Coast time zone is on daylight time.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Oh no.  I just realized we are going to be camping when registration opens.  And cell service there is basically non-existent.  Which means I'll have to go somewhere and use public wifi to try to get a bib.      

And the nearest public library (to try to use their computers) doesn't open until 10am.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Herding_Cats said:


> And the nearest public library (to try to use their computers) doesn't open until 10am.



Doesn't solve the computer issue part, but often times you can pick up the WiFi signal for the library out in their parking lot.  My sister has had to take advantage of this for her daughter's school work before.  Not a guarantee, but might work and allow you to get signed on before they open.


----------



## Herding_Cats

yeah i just checked and they do have public wifi on all the time in their childrens' garden.  Just something i have to make sure that there aren't _other _plans made that morning to interfere.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> 60% of the field, hard to imagine…
> 
> The first race I did in 2015 I had no POT and I remember on Marathon day being in coral P (I believe). I know for sure that it took forever to get to the start. It was my first marathon and the waiting was the absolute worst part! From then on I always submitted a POT to avoid that waiting. It must have been 45 minutes. Ended up being a lot of extra time in the sun later in the race.
> My daughter, who is 14 and a strong runner, but newer to the half distance wants to go for a POT even if it is set at 2:00.  So I guess I am putting some speed work back in my training and we will see if we can go sub-2 on the half. If not we will put what ever time we each and hope that does not end up being 60% off the field!





Kerry1957 said:


> This is the ethical dilemma I will face. I have a 2:22 POT, so will I be honest and select 2:15-2:30 and end up near the back, or select 2:00-2:15 and join the other 90% (gross exaggeration, I hope) of the non POT runners who will claim they have suddenly become very fast? I feel for the legit 2:00-2:15 runners who will have to weave around groups of walkers in front of them going 4 abreast.
> 
> The other logistical issue all of us non POT runners will face concerns the mini waves. If there are only a few huge corrals, then how early should we get to the corral to be somewhere near the front in an earlier mini wave?





So this is what the data is telling me.  These are the last three Marathon Weekend % bib breakdowns within each corral.  On the side I put the old 2020 Marathon Weekend POT cutoffs.  The 2020 Wine and Dine was suppose to be the first weekend with a new HM cutoff of 2:30 and 2021 MW new M cutoff of 5:00, but those races never happened live.

Marathon

For the marathon, on average 12.2% of the field would have a POT if the cutoff were set at 4:00 hours.  That's still an unknown at this time.  There would be on average 32% of runners who in 2020 did have a POT that in 2022 would not have a POT.  The last two corrals (6:00-7:00 hr estimate) are mostly consistent at 30% of the field.  So if we take the 12.2% with POT and the 30% that leans towards the 6:00-7:00, then that leaves roughly 58% of the field to divvy up.  Of which it consists of 32% of the total field previously having a POT and 26% of the field from the first non-POT corral in 2020.  Given the trend we saw after 2018 to 2019 and the movement from Corral G to Corral F, it is my guess that we saw an influx of people using the fastest estimate choice as a means to move up.  Although I could easily be wrong in that assumption.  So that leaves us to wonder how much of that same group of people would move from a 5:30-6:00 estimate to a 4:00-4:30 estimate.  So 58% is the absolute max, but it is unlikely every single person will select the highest choice.  I think you'll see something like 12% who were Cs, 5% from Ds, 5% from Es, and 20% from Fs.  So that would be an estimated 42% of the field in Corral C (or whatever they name the first non-POT corral).

HM

For the half marathon, on average 9.7% of the field would have a POT if the cutoff were set at 2:00 hours.  That's still an unknown at this time, although a better assumption based on Wine and Dine HM.  There would be on average 26% of runners who in 2020 did have a POT that in 2022 would not have a POT.  The last two corrals (3:00-3:30 hr estimate) are mostly consistent at 39% of the field.  So if we take the 9.7% with POT and the 35% that leans towards the 3:00-3:30, then that leaves roughly 55% of the field to divvy up.  Of which it consists of 26% of the total field previously having a POT and 29% of the field from the first non-POT corral in 2020.  Given the trend we saw after 2018 to 2019 and the movement from Corral G to Corral F, it is my guess that we saw an influx of people using the fastest estimate choice as a means to move up.  Although I could easily be wrong in that assumption.  So that leaves us to wonder how much of that same group of people would move from a 2:45-3:00 estimate to a 2:00-2:15 estimate.  So 55% is the absolute max, but it is unlikely every single person will select the highest choice.  I think you'll see something like 9% who were Cs, 4% from Ds, 4% from Es, and 15% from Fs.  So that would be an estimated 32% of the field in Corral C (or whatever they name the first non-POT corral).

It's important to remember, the rate of release will likely stay the same regardless of the distribution of runners when using mini-waves.  So if the 10,000th runner crossed the starting line 23 min after the starting gun in 2018-2020, then the 10,000th runner will cross the starting line 23 min after the starting gun in 2022 as well.  The rate of release in the past has been about 400-450 runners per minute.  So if the Marathon C Corral has 42% of the field (7774 runners based on 18,500*.42), then it should take about 7774/425 per min = 18 min for that corral to go from start to end.  So the difference in being at the front of the first non-POT corral and the second non-POT corral would be 18 min of starting time.  There are a lot of assumptions in these numbers, so view them appropriately.  For the HM, that same value would be about 20 min.

Based on past years, the walk to the corrals opened 75-90 min in advance of the race start time.  So if the races start at 5:00am, then the walk to the corrals would open at 3:30-3:45am.  The race area opens 2.5 hrs before the race begins (or 2:30am for a 5:00am start time).


----------



## 1lilspark

Booked mermaid rooms at AOA this weekend was close to booking movies to counter balance the sticker shock of staying at AKL for wine & dine if we gain bibs and the other all stars and/or Port Orleans are still shuddered by November but skyliner lol


----------



## striker1064

Really thrilled to see the return of races. Planning to sign up for my first marathon. 2021 would have been my first, but the pandemic (and an injury) made that impossible. 1br SSR is about all that's left for DVC inventory that weekend, but I'll take it!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Received from the TA I used for W&D 2020:

“As an Authorized Disney Vacation Planner, we are allowed to book your hotel & park tickets for these race weekends. However, Disney has decided that guests will be responsible to get their own race registrations directly through runDisney.”


----------



## flav

Baloo in MI said:


> My daughter, who is 14 and a strong runner, but newer to the half distance wants to go for a POT


My DD is 13 and there are no races around here that would let her run a half, even if they happened. We had found a 10k but it got canceled. So no POT here we would come!


----------



## shellott-hill

flav said:


> My DD is 13 and there are no races around here that would let her run a half, even if they happened. We had found a 10k but it got canceled. So no POT here we would come!


For January 2021, I ran the Half without a PoT.  During registration, I selected the "fastest" non-PoT option they provided.

The question during registration was "WHAT IS YOUR ANTICIPATED HALF MARATHON FINISH TIME? "  I selected "Over 2 hours and 45 minutes (POT not required)"
The second question was "SELECT YOUR ANTICIPATED HALF MARATHON FINISH TIME"  I selected "2:46-3:00"

By answering that way, they placed me in corral F.

I finished the half at around 2:10.  If everyone recalls, it was stupid hot and that made me walk through every single aide station and drink two cups of Powerade and two cups of water at each.  A third cup of water was used to dose my head to cool off.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Any ideas on how far back POT will go? W&D looks like Jan. 2019 but I can’t seem to find a date for MW. I thinking pretty far back though since there haven’t been many races, hoping anyways because my 2019 W&D was a 1:49 HM which would put me in B for dopey.
I’m worried that runDisney is going for the easy route and having A,B,C(for club runDisney corral upgrades, and D(let the rest fend for themselves)
Looking at AP and DVC early registration going away, they seem to be doing everything they can to push club memberships that weren’t selling. I really hope not, it just seems odd to put everyone over 2:00 in a single large pool.

Here’s wishing everyone a great race and good connections on registration day.

eta: just looked again and realized @DopeyBadger has C for club runDisney in the first chart, that’s pretty much what I’m thinking


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopey 2020 said:


> Any ideas on how far back POT will go? W&D looks like Jan. 2019 but I can’t seem to find a date for MW. I thinking pretty far back though since there haven’t been many races, hoping anyways because my 2019 W&D was a 1:49 HM which would put me in B for dopey.
> I’m worried that runDisney is going for the easy route and having A,B,C(for club runDisney corral upgrades, and D(let the rest fend for themselves)
> Looking at AP and DVC early registration going away, they seem to be doing everything they can to push club memberships that weren’t selling. I really hope not, it just seems odd to put everyone over 2:00 in a single large pool.
> 
> Here’s wishing everyone a great race and good connections on registration day.
> 
> eta: just looked again and realized @DopeyBadger has C for club runDisney in the first chart, that’s pretty much what I’m thinking



My guess based on Wine and Dine is that the POT cutoff date will be sometime between January-March 2019.  But I haven’t seen anything definitive either.


----------



## Herding_Cats

If you haven't looked at the rental car market for MW, it's pretty ridiculous (IMO) currently.  Staying offsite is a consideration, but I'm wondering:

do "good neighbor" hotels typically have event transportation? DS transportation? (not including the ones that are right next to a disney resort such as swan/dolphin)
how much an uber/ride share typically costs?

and tangentially, do we know what the replacement for ME is looking like yet?


----------



## tksbaskets

Hello, can anyone find what date the Proof of Time is need?


----------



## camaker

tksbaskets said:


> Hello, can anyone find what date the Proof of Time is need?



October 12. Look back about two pages for the graphic of “important dates” that @DopeyBadger posted.


----------



## DopeyBadger

tksbaskets said:


> Hello, can anyone find what date the Proof of Time is need?





POT submission deadline is 10/21/21 per this instagram post.  The window for POT has not yet been defined.


----------



## FanforDisney

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 586289
> 
> POT submission deadline is 10/21/21 per this instagram post.  The window for POT has not yet been defined.


Do you think Wine and Dine was set at 2:00  because the number of bibs that Disney to providing is very low/


----------



## DopeyBadger

FanforDisney said:


> Do you think Wine and Dine was set at 2:00  because the number of bibs that Disney to providing is very low/



No, it is my belief these are two separate things.  I'd be hard pressed to see a justification for dropping the POT even lower solely because of a decreased number of bibs available.  Like what would the line of reasoning be?  It was clear with Wine and Dine 2021 and Marathon Weekend 2021, that runDisney's intent was to drop the POT cutoffs lower.  They had previously been 2:45 and 5:30, but were moved to 2:30 and 5:00.  You could make the argument that this also coincided with a presumed decrease bib count for those races as well.  But I personally see this as a move for runDisney to further attempt to boost the perceived value of Club runDisney, and additionally for a multitude of reasons (verifying POT, answering emails, dealing with changes at expo, etc.) lower the total workload on the backend.  But I don't know these things definitively and this is merely my opinion and based on my view of how runDisney has operated since 2014.  I could easily be wrong.


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> If you haven't looked at the rental car market for MW, it's pretty ridiculous (IMO) currently.  Staying offsite is a consideration, but I'm wondering:
> 
> do "good neighbor" hotels typically have event transportation? DS transportation? (not including the ones that are right next to a disney resort such as swan/dolphin)
> how much an uber/ride share typically costs?
> 
> and tangentially, do we know what the replacement for ME is looking like yet?



Good neighbor hotels don't have Disney-provided race transportation, but at least one (I'm recalling Bonnet Creek Hilton) have offered race day transportation to certain races in the past. Getting to the expo--I don't think anyone has that.

As for Uber/Lyft...no clue--and I wonder how many drivers are up for the early morning schlep to Epcot!

Mears has announced that they will offer some sort of product to WDW, but no details have been released.


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> If you haven't looked at the rental car market for MW, it's pretty ridiculous (IMO) currently.


Are you a member of any the the rental "frequent flyer" memberships or have any legitimate discount codes?  For example,  I just checked Avis airport pickup and drop off from January 6-11 and I can get an intermediate for base $160 or $221 all in. That's as an Avis Preferred member with the discount code from using a Visa card. If you have a Visa card you can just google Avis Visa discount code and get the number (I think there are a couple of different codes for Visa).

I have rented cars in Orlando three times in the last year and Avis was always the best deal for me.  Of course, every rental agency has their own quirks and discounts so Avis may not be the best for you.

edit to add if you just try to book the same intermediate car on the same dates as a non-member the rates are $649 base and $798 all in.


----------



## tksbaskets

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 586289
> 
> POT submission deadline is 10/21/21 per this instagram post.  The window for POT has not yet been defined.


Thank you!


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Did I act too quickly by booking a room + ticket package for Marathon Week, despite tickets not being on sale yet? This will be my first rundisney event, and I wasn't quite sure how quickly rooms fill up that week.


----------



## camaker

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Did I act too quickly by booking a room + ticket package for Marathon Week, despite tickets not being on sale yet? This will be my first rundisney event, and I wasn't quite sure how quickly rooms fill up that week.



Some of us have had resort reservations made for Marathon Weekend since February…


----------



## drummerwife

camaker said:


> Some of us have had resort reservations made for Marathon Weekend since February…


I may also be guilty of this…


----------



## Kerry1957

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Did I act too quickly by booking a room + ticket package for Marathon Week, despite tickets not being on sale yet? This will be my first rundisney event, and I wasn't quite sure how quickly rooms fill up that week.


I made my reservations at Pop in March or April. Worst case, I get shut out of the marathon and decide not to go. I will then get a refund for the original deposit . I have an AP so it makes things a bit simpler.


----------



## Livelovedance

drummerwife said:


> I may also be guilty of this…


Guilty as well!


----------



## Herding_Cats

IF you had to leave/fly home the same day you ran the marathon, what is the absolute earliest you would  book a flight for?


----------



## shellott-hill

Guilty as charged...although I may have procrastinated by waiting until Feb 21 to make my hotel reservations.


----------



## FFigawi

Herding_Cats said:


> IF you had to leave/fly home the same day you ran the marathon, what is the absolute earliest you would  book a flight for?



8pm


----------



## GollyGadget

My family is planning a big once in a lifetime trip with all the cousins and grandparents Jan 9-12. With the recent announcement I'm trying to think of a good reason not to come a day or two early and run. So far, nothing is really sticking... I won't have the time to devote to marathon training but could go for the half. My biggest concern right now is figuring out how to get more vacation days...


----------



## The Expert

Same here! I used the 11 month DVC window back in February. Now I BETTER get registered!!!


----------



## GollyGadget

Herding_Cats said:


> IF you had to leave/fly home the same day you ran the marathon, what is the absolute earliest you would  book a flight for?


This is an interesting question. If you're wondering what is the earliest flight you could catch, that really depends on your pace, corral placement, if you want to shower after or stick around post race at all. Theoretically, you could probably pull off a noon flight, but that would really be pushing it imo and cause a lot of extra stress on race day. The earliest I would want to fly would be ~5pm


----------



## The Expert

GollyGadget said:


> My family is planning a big once in a lifetime trip with all the cousins and grandparents Jan 9-12. With the recent announcement I'm trying to think of a good reason not to come a day or two early and run. So far, nothing is really sticking... I won't have the time to devote to marathon training but could go for the half. My biggest concern right now is figuring out how to get more vacation days...



If you can swing it, do it! There is an energy at MW that doesn't exist any other weekend, and I suspect this one will be even more hyped up after the break. Come in for the half, and the whole family can join to cheer on the runners for the full! Assuming the course doesn't drastically change, you'd see runners through Studios and through the Boardwalk and Epcot until early afternoon.


----------



## The Expert

GollyGadget said:


> This is an interesting question. If you're wondering what is the earliest flight you could catch, that really depends on your pace, corral placement, if you want to shower after or stick around post race at all. Theoretically, you could probably pull off a noon flight, but that would really be pushing it imo and cause a lot of extra stress on race day. The earliest I would want to fly would be ~5pm



I would also caution that there COULD be delays at the start, like 2020. I can't recall the exact start delay but it was at least 30 minutes, I want to say. Maybe more? I was about 2/3rds of the way back at the start, and because of the delays and extreme heat, even with the course cut I didn't finish and climb on a bus until almost 2! You're probably faster than me, so ymmv but this could be worse case scenario. Unless you're leaving directly from the parking lot, factor in the bus ride back to a resort to pick up luggage, changing clothes, etc. I wouldn't book anything earlier than 4pm, personally, but maybe that helps you do the math for your own pace?


----------



## azrivest

The Expert said:


> You're probably faster than me, so ymmv but this could be worse case scenario.



How could the mileage vary? I thought it was the same course for everyone?


----------



## FFigawi

azrivest said:


> How could the mileage vary? I thought it was the same course for everyone?



Top level Club rD members have a special token which allows them to skip a portion of the course


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> IF you had to leave/fly home the same day you ran the marathon, what is the absolute earliest you would  book a flight for?



Run through it logistically:

-Race starts at 5am if on time.
-Assume you are last person to start at approximately 6:00am.
-Assume you take 7 hours to finish the race (1:00pm).
-Assume it takes you 45 min to make it through the finisher's chute and then decompress after running your 1st/2nd marathon and 1st Goofy/Dopey. (1:45pm)

***
-If you had a rental car with luggage already in it, then you walk to car and leave towards airport (2:00pm).
-Assume it takes 30 min to drive the airport (2:30pm)
-Assume it takes 10-15 min to check out car and make your way to luggage drop (2:45pm).
-Need to arrive 60 min minimum before flight leaves, thus 3:45pm flight is the earliest in this scenario.

***

-If you didn't have a rental car and needed to go back to the hotel (2:15pm).
-Arrive at hotel and get luggage (2:30pm).
-Uber and to airport stuff (4:15pm at the earliest).

Either way I probably wouldn't schedule a flight before 5pm at the absolute earliest.  Keep in mind this is just a logistics exercise.  It doesn't take into account the fact that you just completed a Marathon/Goofy/Dopey which undoubtedly will leave you tired and sore.  So I would go with the latest possible flight as long as it is later than 5pm.

Keep in mind the stress of having a flight after your first race experience as well.  You want to enjoy the race without having to constantly worry about your flight to occur later in the day.

As for flying after a marathon, it can be done.  But the research I've read suggests to avoid it if possible.  If you must fly out on the same day, be sure to drink plenty of water, keep your legs moving while on the flight to avoid blood clots, and consider getting compression calf sleeves to amplify blood flow while on the flight.  These are bare minimum things you should consider when flying on day of.  The occurrence of adverse events is rare, but does happen.


----------



## jerivera

Is there an age limit for the Disney races?  Specifically for the half marathon?

Sorry to ask something that's likely been asked many times before, but I can't find the info on the runDisney website.  I keep trying to click on the official link (as per Google), but all I get is Stitch causing trouble (page not found).


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

jerivera said:


> Is there an age limit for the Disney races?  Specifically for the half marathon?
> 
> Sorry to ask something that's likely been asked many times before, but I can't find the info on the runDisney website.  I keep trying to click on the official link (as per Google), but all I get is Stitch causing trouble (page not found).


I think it’s 13 or 14 for the half marathon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jerivera said:


> Is there an age limit for the Disney races?  Specifically for the half marathon?
> 
> Sorry to ask something that's likely been asked many times before, but I can't find the info on the runDisney website.  I keep trying to click on the official link (as per Google), but all I get is Stitch causing trouble (page not found).



Past policy was 5 years old for 5k, 10 years old for 10k, 14 years for HM, and 18 years for M/Goofy/Dopey. The page where this info used to be no longer exists on runDisney, but I found it by googling "age requirement runDisney half marathon" just the same as you did.  I imagine the rules will be the same (although with the change in Kid's races it does put it a bit in the air), but an email to disneysports@trackshack.com or by submitting a contact us (link) can clear it up definitively.


----------



## Herding_Cats

DopeyBadger said:


> Run through it logistically:
> 
> -Race starts at 5am if on time.
> -Assume you are last person to start at approximately 6:00am.
> -Assume you take 7 hours to finish the race (1:00pm).
> -Assume it takes you 45 min to make it through the finisher's chute and then decompress after running your 1st/2nd marathon and 1st Goofy/Dopey. (1:45pm)
> 
> ***
> -If you had a rental car with luggage already in it, then you walk to car and leave towards airport (2:00pm).
> -Assume it takes 30 min to drive the airport (2:30pm)
> -Assume it takes 10-15 min to check out car and make your way to luggage drop (2:45pm).
> -Need to arrive 60 min minimum before flight leaves, thus 3:45pm flight is the earliest in this scenario.
> 
> ***
> 
> -If you didn't have a rental car and needed to go back to the hotel (2:15pm).
> -Arrive at hotel and get luggage (2:30pm).
> -Uber and to airport stuff (4:15pm at the earliest).
> 
> Either way I probably wouldn't schedule a flight before 5pm at the absolute earliest.  Keep in mind this is just a logistics exercise.  It doesn't take into account the fact that you just completed a Marathon/Goofy/Dopey which undoubtedly will leave you tired and sore.  So I would go with the latest possible flight as long as it is later than 5pm.
> 
> Keep in mind the stress of having a flight after your first race experience as well.  You want to enjoy the race without having to constantly worry about your flight to occur later in the day.
> 
> As for flying after a marathon, it can be done.  But the research I've read suggests to avoid it if possible.  If you must fly out on the same day, be sure to drink plenty of water, keep your legs moving while on the flight to avoid blood clots, and consider getting compression calf sleeves to amplify blood flow while on the flight.  These are bare minimum things you should consider when flying on day of.  The occurrence of adverse events is rare, but does happen.



See....all of the stuff like finishers chute, transportation, etc is stuff I have no idea how long it takes, so what you did was pretty much exactly what I was looking for.  as usual.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Herding_Cats said:


> IF you had to leave/fly home the same day you ran the marathon, what is the absolute earliest you would  book a flight for?


Soonest I would book would be late evening (7-9pm).  If you can I V would wait till morning.


----------



## Baloo in MI

jerivera said:


> Is there an age limit for the Disney races?  Specifically for the half marathon?
> 
> Sorry to ask something that's likely been asked many times before, but I can't find the info on the runDisney website.  I keep trying to click on the official link (as per Google), but all I get is Stitch causing trouble (page not found).


I can’t speak to any changes, but I believe it is 14.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

DopeyBadger said:


> No, it is my belief these are two separate things.  I'd be hard pressed to see a justification for dropping the POT even lower solely because of a decreased number of bibs available.  Like what would the line of reasoning be?  It was clear with Wine and Dine 2021 and Marathon Weekend 2021, that runDisney's intent was to drop the POT cutoffs lower.  They had previously been 2:45 and 5:30, but were moved to 2:30 and 5:00.  You could make the argument that this also coincided with a presumed decrease bib count for those races as well.  But I personally see this as a move for runDisney to further attempt to boost the perceived value of Club runDisney, and additionally for a multitude of reasons (verifying POT, answering emails, dealing with changes at expo, etc.) lower the total workload on the backend.  But I don't know these things definitively and this is merely my opinion and based on my view of how runDisney has operated since 2014.  I could easily be wrong.



You think so? At least for Wine & Dine, how ON EARTH can they get 13,000 people down that course if 10,000 are basically all mixed up? We know the most dishonest on their expected time will be among the slowest, they don't instruct newbies correctly, (at our last couple, even Galloway kept saying 'walk to the side', not 'walk on the right'!), and the current mania that sweeps through rD over the balloon ladies will have others just plopping down 2:05 that otherwise wouldn't. Having seen first hand a couple snafus (first Dark Side 10K, for example), I just don't see it. Unless, of course, there are no actual runners involved with this, which might have answered my own question.


----------



## camaker

Chasing Dopey said:


> You think so? At least for Wine & Dine, how ON EARTH can they get 13,000 people down that course if 10,000 are basically all mixed up? We know the most dishonest on their expected time will be among the slowest, they don't instruct newbies correctly, (at our last couple, even Galloway kept saying 'walk to the side', not 'walk on the right'!), and the current mania that sweeps through rD over the ballon ladies will have others just plopping down 2:05 that otherwise wouldn't. Having seen first hand a couple snafus (first Dark Side 10K, for example), I just don't see it. Unless, of course, there are no actual runners involved with this, which might have answered my own question.



‘They’ve largely addressed the issue of large corrals leading to course congestion through the release of corrals in “mini-waves”.  Those mini-waves limit the number of runners hitting the course at the same time and give the herd time to thin before introducing the next bolus of runners. It’s not perfect, but with a large majority of runners already falling into the “no-PoT” corrals where there’s no real sorting anyway, I don’t think this will make that much of a difference in congestion.

ETA:  It’s also my understanding that TrackShack, a professional race organization, does most of the administration of the actual races and corralling, so I don’t think it’s likely that there were no actual runners involved.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Who else ran Peachtree this morning?  Wasn’t it amazing to be back in a big race that looked (kind of) normal?

DH and I guessed correctly on MW dates, and rented points to book at OKW for 7-11 January. We are planning for Goofy this time, but will be out of town on an anniversary trip when registration opens, so we’re a bit nervous about getting in. We’ve done the marathon in 2016, 2019, and 2020, so Goofy tempts us now. 

Although I’ve missed the Disney night races, and wish they’d come back, does anyone else feel like we’re backing into them by making the start time earlier and earlier?  If I have to be on a bus at 2:30 am for a 5:00 start, let’s just back it up a little more and call it a night race.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

camaker said:


> ‘They’ve largely addressed the issue of large corrals leading to course congestion through the release of corrals in “mini-waves”.  Those mini-waves limit the number of runners hitting the course at the same time and give the herd time to thin before introducing the next bolus of runners. It’s not perfect, but with a large majority of runners already falling into the “no-PoT” corrals where there’s no real sorting anyway, I don’t think this will make that much of a difference in congestion.
> 
> ETA:  It’s also my understanding that TrackShack, a professional race organization, does most of the administration of the actual races and corralling, so I don’t think it’s likely that there were no actual runners involved.



Yeah, Track Shack handles all the race logistics, but the rest of it is a total mystery. I've seen the mini-waves up close and personal, and while they may help, the affect is small. Not enough for this. The old giant corrals didn't have all the 9:10-12:35/mile runners in with the 16:00+.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> You think so? At least for Wine & Dine, how ON EARTH can they get 13,000 people down that course if 10,000 are basically all mixed up? We know the most dishonest on their expected time will be among the slowest, they don't instruct newbies correctly, (at our last couple, even Galloway kept saying 'walk to the side', not 'walk on the right'!), and the current mania that sweeps through rD over the balloon ladies will have others just plopping down 2:05 that otherwise wouldn't. Having seen first hand a couple snafus (first Dark Side 10K, for example), I just don't see it. Unless, of course, there are no actual runners involved with this, which might have answered my own question.



Don't get me wrong, I'm not arguing it's a good idea.  If it were me I would have moved the POT to 3 hours, not moved it to 2 hours.  As I outlined in other posts, it's my expectation to see that first non-POT corral hold somewhere around 32-42%.  They'll have mini-waves and they'll do their best to handle it on the day of.  But the decrease on back-end work and propping up Club runDisney seems like the play they're going for.  I guess think of it best like the current 5k/10k system for 90% of the runners.


----------



## flav

camaker said:


> ‘They’ve largely addressed the issue of large corrals leading to course congestion through the release of corrals in “mini-waves”.  Those mini-waves limit the number of runners hitting the course at the same time and give the herd time to thin before introducing the next bolus of runners. It’s not perfect, but with a large majority of runners already falling into the “no-PoT” corrals where there’s no real sorting anyway, I don’t think this will make that much of a difference in congestion.
> 
> ETA:  It’s also my understanding that TrackShack, a professional race organization, does most of the administration of the actual races and corralling, so I don’t think it’s likely that there were no actual runners involved.


Just to add my perspective. I had POT that placed me in early corrals. I stopped for most character photos so by the third character the slower corrals had caught up to me. By mid race, I had trouble running because there was a wall of people in front of me. I did beat all my PW (personal worst) during Dopey. No regrets but next time I would try to balance my experience a bit differently. I suspect that in the first half of the race, it is possible to pass if someone wants to go faster. It gets harder as the race progresses.


----------



## Genieyourefree

princesspirateandrunner said:


> Who else ran Peachtree this morning?  Wasn’t it amazing to be back in a big race that looked (kind of) normal?



I was a volunteer today and I run tomorrow, but it was so amazing to be back in the race scene ! It made me so excited to run Disney again


----------



## BuckeyeBama

flav said:


> Just to add my perspective. I had POT that placed me in early corrals. I stopped for most character photos so by the third character the slower corrals had caught up to me. By mid race, I had trouble running because there was a wall of people in front of me. I did beat all my PW (personal worst) during Dopey. No regrets but next time I would try to balance my experience a bit differently. I suspect that in the first half of the race, it is possible to pass if someone wants to go faster. It gets harder as the race progresses.


This happens to me every year. I train for a 4 hour marathon but actually complete it in about 6 hours. I stop at every mile marker and every character and I ride Everest. 

When I ran NYC, I did something similar. Trained for  4:30 marathon and stopped many, many times along the course to sing with bands, drink beer and have fun. Took me more than 6 hours to complete the race. But these are the best races of my life.


----------



## huskies90

I think the POT change is more about the administrative overhead than anything else. At the end of the day, these are suppose to be races and should it really be on the race organization to figure out who has earned the right to stop at more character stops than someone else? (unless, of course, you shelled out the big $$ to be a platinum club member). I think the change is more about still giving the fast runners an opportunity to place in the race or in their age group and then just using the mini waves to help spread folks out at the start. Much easier to administer than verifying thousands of times and probably yields the same results from a race perspective. Heck, we don’t even know if there will be character stops at these races.


----------



## sandam1

DopeyBadger said:


> Either way I probably wouldn't schedule a flight before 5pm at the absolute earliest. Keep in mind this is just a logistics exercise. It doesn't take into account the fact that you just completed a Marathon/Goofy/Dopey which undoubtedly will leave you tired and sore. So I would go with the latest possible flight as long as it is later than 5pm.



To add to DopeyBader's timeline, add in the appropriate time to shower - please don't even think of getting on a plane without doing this - and eat at least one solid meal. I know that many hotels have showers at the pool that you could use if you've already checked out. 

Add in extra time to do everything since you will likely be moving sloooooowly.


----------



## shellott-hill

sandam1 said:


> To add to DopeyBader's timeline, add in the appropriate time to shower - please don't even think of getting on a plane without doing this - and eat at least one solid meal. I know that many hotels have showers at the pool that you could use if you've already checked out.
> 
> Add in extra time to do everything since you will likely be moving sloooooowly.



I can't even imagine having to sit still on a plane immediately following a race.  That would be some serious pain.  I would have to request a wheel chair to exit the flight.

Also, how the heck do you get the flight attendants to provide you with enough hydration on the flight.  They would not have time for any other person on the plane!


----------



## Livelovedance

I’m planning for my first marathon in 2022. I’m already taking days off for the 50th anniversary weekend, which makes my time off for the rest of the year limited, but it’s a day I don’t want to miss! So I can understand having the possibility of needing to fly out on marathon day.

My plan is to fly in Friday after work (which is iffy due to limited flights recently), expo Saturday morning, race Sunday, and fly home Monday morning so I’m only taking off one day. I know there’ll be limited merch by that point, but I plan to preorder what I can and see what’s left by Saturday. I just hope I don’t oversleep and miss that Monday flight!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 184 days away from marathon weekend!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at Disney?

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: 
I really enjoyed the original Star Wars Fireworks show at HS before the current one with projections. I only got to see it once, but it was pretty great!


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at Disney?


I like to be back at the resort for shows… so…


----------



## GreatLakes

Well, up until yesterday I didn't think I'd be doing a run Disney events until the fall of 2022 but my wife decided she wants to go for marathon weekend.

I'll be doing the full and she's going to do the 5K provided we can get bibs. Booked a room at pop but we're hoping some inventory opens up and we can move somewhere else.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  Definitely Illuminations!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Disneyland’s Fantasmic is my favorite.  I am old enough to remember when it was new.  The first time I saw it I remember being simply blown away!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: illuminations, with the MK fireworks seen from CA Grill or the docks at GF a close second


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Not really "nighttime", but I have fond memories of Tapestry of Nations parade. The costumes, puppets, performers, color...it was a nice offering.  

And c'mon, for pure Disney retro fun, the Electrical Water Pageant is good.  (although I should have thought about that when I asked for an end room overlooking the lake when I did my first half marathon.  Lying in bed trying to sleep and all of a sudden....EWP!)


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: The Electric Water Pageant! I remember watching it from the beach at the campground when I was a kid, so it's a nostalgia thing. The first notes of that silly 8-bit soundtrack still put a lump in my throat, and it's one of my favorite things about staying at BLT. 

I also love Fantasmic (even though DL's is better) and hope they are taking the opportunity to update it during this down time!


----------



## The Expert

jmasgat said:


> SAFD: Not really "nighttime", but I have fond memories of Tapestry of Nations parade. The costumes, puppets, performers, color...it was a nice offering.
> 
> And c'mon, for pure Disney retro fun, the Electrical Water Pageant is good.  (although I should have thought about that when I asked for an end room overlooking the lake when I did my first half marathon.  Lying in bed trying to sleep and all of a sudden....EWP!)



Are we related?! I was literally just posting about the EWP at the same time! And I'm not a parade person AT ALL but I loved loved loved Tapestry.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: Hallowishes from the Poly beach


----------



## camaker

SAFD:

Fireworks:  HalloWishes
Parade:  Paint the Night


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: The electric light parade!  I also loved Wishes 

Registration question- if I'm trying to get myself and my kids into the 5K, is there somewhere in my rundisney account that I can add their info ahead of time?


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  I'm a sucker for pretty much any fireworks, but I think HallowWishes is my favorite too (and glad someone said it already because I couldn't remember the name).


----------



## Livelovedance

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 184 days away from marathon weekend!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at Disney?
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Fantasmic! I’ve never seen the DL version but Fantasmic is such a nostalgic show for me. It tugs right at my heart strings. No trip to WDW is complete without at least one viewing, so I’m hoping it will return sometime soon!

A very close runner up is Happily Ever After. Any fireworks at Cinderella Castle are wonderful, but I love the message of this show.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:   Wishes...dah dah dah dah


----------



## BuckeyeBama

MissLiss279 said:


> SAFD:
> I really enjoyed the original Star Wars Fireworks show at HS before the current one with projections. I only got to see it once, but it was pretty great!


This. Loved Wishes, but that fireworks show was amazing.


----------



## Carol_

Just tried to get any kind of room for marathon weekend… everything is booked… except the CCV cabins.
So we got a cabin!! Woohoo! I’m so excited I don’t even care if we get bibs.


----------



## LilyJC

Joining this thread now that we have more hope for Dopey 2022 - registration TBD of course!

SAFD:
I’m a huge sucker for fireworks, so picking one is difficult!

WDW: Illuminations - I love that we can easily run over from BCV without having to save seats for hours to get a decent view. Can’t wait to see the new show!

DL Fireworks: Tough, but Halloween Screams is just so fun!

​
DL Parade: Magic Happens! We were so fortunate to get to see it multiple times at night in the two weeks after it premiered before the closure. Definitely hope it can return in the not too distant future. 


(My pics with my iPhone 7 are trash, but you get the idea. Can’t wait to use my new nighttime camera!)​


----------



## Livelovedance

LilyJC said:


> DL Fireworks: Tough, but Halloween Screams is just so fun!
> 
> View attachment 586937​
> DL Parade: Magic Happens! We were so fortunate to get to see it multiple times at night in the two weeks after it premiered before the closure. Definitely hope it can return in the not too distant future.
> 
> View attachment 586940
> (My pics with my iPhone 7 are trash, but you get the idea. Can’t wait to use my new nighttime camera!)​


I wish WDW did as much for The Nightmare Before Christmas as DL does! Granted, I didn’t see the new Jack Skellington fireworks for the Halloween party, but is that Zero flying?? I need to make a trip there one year for this and the HM overlay!

And omg that Moana float!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Changing my answer to Electric Water Pageant because I love it as hokey as it is, and I can see it from the resort.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I’m basic and new enough to Disney that Happily Ever After is _my _show. It’s all the things I love about Disney wrapped into one.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: Wishes. Loved that show.

I loved Sorcery in the Sky back in the early 90s but I don't remember enough about it to know if it is just nostalgia at this point.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Main Street Electrical

... but, today being what it is, I have to say, the 4th of July fireworks at MK were pretty spectacular


----------



## kilowan

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 184 days away from marathon weekend!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at Disney?
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


The electric water pageant. Remember seeing that from both hotels and fort wilderness in the 70’s. Mom would make sure we saw it at least 3 times during our vacations


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD: The first time I saw Wishes was a complete surprise. I was eating dinner at ‘Ohana on my arrival day in June 2010, when they dimmed the lights and piped in the music. I had no idea it was going to happen, given that it was my first trip since 2004 and my first time eating there, but I had a fireworks view from my table. I started crying right then and there despite my best efforts to keep it together. It’ll always be special to me and I hope it’s brought back in some way.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: have to go with Fantasmic


----------



## lhermiston

So the correct answer is the unbeatable one-two punch of Celebrate the Magic and Wishes!

I still choke up when I hear Robin Williams in that show.


----------



## flav

SAFD: Combination of Electrical Parade + Wishes

I would really like to see the 4th of July fireworks one day  for my birthday.


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD: I'm going to go with Osborne Lights.  I liked it, and it had many fewer people at one time.

I only got to see it one time before they took it away.


----------



## LilyJC

Livelovedance said:


> I wish WDW did as much for The Nightmare Before Christmas as DL does! Granted, I didn’t see the new Jack Skellington fireworks for the Halloween party, but is that Zero flying?? I need to make a trip there one year for this and the HM overlay!
> 
> And omg that Moana float!



Yes, that’s Zero! It’s such a fun show, and I also love the NBC Haunted Mansion overlay!   Fall is definitely a fantastic time for a DLR trip!

And yes, all the Magic Happens floats are beautiful at night, but the Moana one is my favorite!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

nekonekoneko said:


> SAFD: I'm going to go with Osborne Lights.  I liked it, and it had many fewer people at one time.
> 
> I only got to see it one time before they took it away.


They were the best thing about Christmas trips to WDW for our family. Absolutely stunning .


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: Illuminations, with Osborne Family Lights a very close second.  Both were great shows, and both are now gone!   One of the thinks I'm going to miss most about Illuminations is it wasn't another attempt to push Disney's IP on the public.  I haven't seen HarmonioUS yet, but it looks like it's going to have characters.  That's fine, but does EVERYTHING have to have characters these days?


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:

I haven’t seen too many shows but Fantasmic was awesome to see in Disneyland with our then 5 year old (Jan 2015).
The return of MW is pretty awesome!


----------



## LdyStormy76

pluto377 said:


> Registration question- if I'm trying to get myself and my kids into the 5K, is there somewhere in my rundisney account that I can add their info ahead of time?



There does not appear to be a way to have additional runner information in your account; just yours and you add theirs as you register them. Hopefully someine who has done multiple registrations will have some tips to share.


----------



## Livelovedance

nekonekoneko said:


> SAFD: I'm going to go with Osborne Lights.  I liked it, and it had many fewer people at one time.
> 
> I only got to see it one time before they took it away.





BuckeyeBama said:


> They were the best thing about Christmas trips to WDW for our family. Absolutely stunning .





BikeFan said:


> SAFD: Illuminations, with Osborne Family Lights a very close second.  Both were great shows, and both are now gone!


I'm so glad the Osborne lights were mentioned because I almost forgot about them! I only saw them once, the last year they were in WDW. They were INCREDIBLE


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> So the correct answer is the unbeatable one-two punch of Celebrate the Magic and Wishes!
> 
> I still choke up when I hear Robin Williams in that show.



I want to add that IllumiNations was - by far - the best show to photograph. I have plenty of memories of setting up early to get a good spot, getting pushed and elbowed and then having someone obstruct my view at the last minute. I only shot IllumiNations twice and both times I had perfect, unobstructed views.

Plus, the torches were awesome.


----------



## lhermiston

Other than my kids, fireworks are my favorite thing to photograph:




DSC_4648 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




DSC_4807 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




DSC_3264 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




DSC_9870 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




IllumiNations 3 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




Wishes 1 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr


----------



## Disney at Heart

LdyStormy76 said:


> There does not appear to be a way to have additional runner information in your account; just yours and you add theirs as you register them. Hopefully someine who has done multiple registrations will have some tips to share.


Registered DH once. After I typed in his name or email or something, the rest of his info popped in from his account. It saved a little time.


----------



## Outonarun

"Perfect" status information email received, and posted here:

See post 1,089 in the following thread for more information:

News and Developments for Future In-Person runDisney Events


----------



## opusone

Okay... so I have been following the DIS rD forum as well as the specific "Marathon Weekend 20XX" threads for the last six years now, and the dates/timing for Marathon Weekend have just never worked out for me.  But the stars have finally aligned, and so my daughter and I will be attending Marathon Weekend 2022!!

My daughter will be running either the 5k or 10k, and I have decided to register for Dopey which is something I never thought I would hear myself say.  About 17 years ago, I completed my eighth marathon and said "never again."  My marathon times had just been getting worse and worse, and I didn't enjoy the last one at all.  So, that's been my mantra for a long time... "never again will I run a marathon."  And I have kept to that promise and only run half marathons and below ever since then.

However, over the years, reading the race reports posted here and hearing all the excitement about the marathon during Marathon Weekend, I am now revising my mantra to be "never again will I run a marathon... for time."  Please tell me that The Goof Troop Roving Road Party will be active again for the 2022 marathon (@lhermiston? @FFigawi?)!

So, I locked in flights, hotel, and rental car... now just need registration!


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> Okay... so I have been following the DIS rD forum as well as the specific "Marathon Weekend 20XX" threads for the last six years now, and the dates/timing for Marathon Weekend have just never worked out for me.  But the stars have finally aligned, and so my daughter and I will be attending Marathon Weekend 2022!!
> 
> My daughter will be running either the 5k or 10k, and I have decided to register for Dopey which is something I never thought I would hear myself say.  About 17 years ago, I completed my eighth marathon and said "never again."  My marathon times had just been getting worse and worse, and I didn't enjoy the last one at all.  So, that's been my mantra for a long time... "never again will I run a marathon."  And I have kept to that promise and only run half marathons and below ever since then.
> 
> However, over the years, reading the race reports posted here and hearing all the excitement about the marathon during Marathon Weekend, I am now revising my mantra to be "never again will I run a marathon... for time."  Please tell me that The Goof Troop Roving Road Party will be active again for the 2022 marathon (@lhermiston? @FFigawi?)!
> 
> So, I locked in flights, hotel, and rental car... now just need registration!



This is great news! I am sure the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) will be happening again in 2022 in one form or another.


----------



## lukemorenus

opusone said:


> Okay... so I have been following the DIS rD forum as well as the specific "Marathon Weekend 20XX" threads for the last six years now, and the dates/timing for Marathon Weekend have just never worked out for me.  But the stars have finally aligned, and so my daughter and I will be attending Marathon Weekend 2022!!
> 
> My daughter will be running either the 5k or 10k, and I have decided to register for Dopey which is something I never thought I would hear myself say.  About 17 years ago, I completed my eighth marathon and said "never again."  My marathon times had just been getting worse and worse, and I didn't enjoy the last one at all.  So, that's been my mantra for a long time... "never again will I run a marathon."  And I have kept to that promise and only run half marathons and below ever since then.
> 
> However, over the years, reading the race reports posted here and hearing all the excitement about the marathon during Marathon Weekend, I am now revising my mantra to be "never again will I run a marathon... for time."  Please tell me that The Goof Troop Roving Road Party will be active again for the 2022 marathon (@lhermiston? @FFigawi?)!
> 
> So, I locked in flights, hotel, and rental car... now just need registration!



Perfect… the WDW marathon is always a “good time”


----------



## Herding_Cats

Gahhhh!  Flights out of our local regional airport are so cheap right now. But I absolutely cannot book anything until I know I have a bib. 

I had a dream about trying to get registered last night. And nothing but dopey was available and I was SO SAD because dh can’t take that many days off from work for me to run.


----------



## GreatLakes

Just switched our reservation from POP to POFQ.  If anyone didn't see the announcement both Port Orleans resorts and two of the all stars (Music and Sports) opened for booking today.


----------



## Grabnar

GreatLakes said:


> Just switched our reservation from POP to POFQ.  If anyone didn't see the announcement both Port Orleans resorts and two of the all stars (Music and Sports) opened for booking today.


Thoughts on Caribbean Beach vs POFQ? I figured that the Skyliner would be a nice perk


----------



## GreatLakes

I just stayed at CBR one night in May and have only stayed at POR, not POFQ, though I have visited it.  I was not impressed with Caribbean Beach.  My wife will not ride the skyliner and we always have a car so that didn't really play into it for me so that may move the needle for you.  Of the moderates I have stayed at (Coronado, POR, and CBR) I liked it the least.  If you have a kid the pool is really nice but I found the room blah.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

GreatLakes said:


> Just switched our reservation from POP to POFQ.  If anyone didn't see the announcement both Port Orleans resorts and two of the all stars (Music and Sports) opened for booking today.


Just did the exact same.  Struggled with giving up Skyliner access, but will have a car and not sure how much park time I will be putting in for MW anyway.  Plus knowing my luck I would have been in one of the building at Pop furthest from the Skyliner station and the though of making that walk after the marathon made the decision easier for me.


----------



## camaker

Grabnar said:


> Thoughts on Caribbean Beach vs POFQ? I figured that the Skyliner would be a nice perk



For me, the Skyliner took CBR from being the least appealing moderate to one of my favorites. It took me 5-10 minutes to get from my room to the gates of DHS and not much longer than that to get to the Epcot IG. That convenience makes up for a lot of the shortcomings of the resort in my book. For what it’s worth, too, I was very leery of the Skyliner concept at first, having a significant fear of heights.  Those fears turned out to be unfounded, as I find the Skyliner to be one of my favorite ways to get around WDW.


----------



## Barca33Runner

CBR is a bit of a sprawl. There is a decent chance that you will not be particularly close to one or more of the Skyliner, pool, lobby, or dining options. That could remove some of the benefits of the Skyliner. POFQ is more compact but, obviously, doesn’t have the Skyliner at all. There are tradeoffs to every resort, just have to figure out which one suits you.

I’ve always had a good time regardless of resort. Each of them has their own charm.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> CBR is a bit of a sprawl. There is a decent chance that you will not be particularly close to one or more of the Skyliner, pool, lobby, or dining options. That could remove some of the benefits of the Skyliner. POFQ is more compact but, obviously, doesn’t have the Skyliner at all. There are tradeoffs to every resort, just have to figure out which one suits you.
> 
> I’ve always had a good time regardless of resort. Each of them has their own charm.



On the trade offs front, what I’ve found to be successful is to prioritize what’s important to you in the resort, whether that be Skyliner access, bus access, food court proximity or something else entirely. Then request to be placed in a building that suits your priority. Of course, building requests are never guaranteed, but my experience has been that if you ask to be placed in Building x or y (or even z, if there’s a 3rd that meets your requirements) you’re pretty likely to get it.


----------



## GreatLakes

Barca33Runner said:


> CBR is a bit of a sprawl. There is a decent chance that you will not be particularly close to one or more of the Skyliner, pool, lobby, or dining options. That could remove some of the benefits of the Skyliner. POFQ is more compact but, obviously, doesn’t have the Skyliner at all. There are tradeoffs to every resort, just have to figure out which one suits you.
> 
> I’ve always had a good time regardless of resort. Each of them has their own charm.



Exactly.  I have friends that love CBR, it just wasn't for me.  We had our hearts set on POFQ for a few reasons:

It is the only moderate I haven't stayed in and we wanted to stay somewhere new
Having the surrey bikes and carriage rides were a nice plus for our non-park days
The theme
The river walk for our son to run off energy
We are only doing two park days and will be doing some other stuff both around property and off for some of the days so we are going to have a car either way making the Disney transportation less of an issue for us even if I can talk my wife into trying the skyliner.


----------



## The Expert

FFigawi said:


> This is great news! I am sure the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) will be happening again in 2022 in one form or another.



What is the pacing requirement for GTRRP?!  I'm hoping to do my first Dopey, will be running all four races alone, and would love to find a group to hang with but I AM SLOW! Like 11-13 minute miles at best. If that's going to hold up the Troop, I'm happy to create the inaugural Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) for anyone else who can't keep up.



Herding_Cats said:


> I had a dream about trying to get registered last night. And nothing but dopey was available and I was SO SAD because dh can’t take that many days off from work for me to run.



I had an rD registration dream last night too! I slept in and forgot about registration, but when I told my husband he said "oh I heard on the news hardly anyone signed up yet" LOL - as if that would be on the news?!  So I RAN to the computer and sure enough, I could log right on and register. I'm really hoping that's more of a premonition than a hopeful dream.


----------



## avondale

The Expert said:


> What is the pacing requirement for GTRRP?!  I'm hoping to do my first Dopey, will be running all four races alone, and would love to find a group to hang with but I AM SLOW! Like 11-13 minute miles at best. If that's going to hold up the Troop, I'm happy to create the inaugural Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) for anyone else who can't keep up.



I would echo this question and comment.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I will fully participate in a slow moving good troop party if I manage to snag a bib and get all of my other ducks in a row.


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:  Illuminations with a special mention of Spectromagic


----------



## lhermiston

opusone said:


> However, over the years, reading the race reports posted here and hearing all the excitement about the marathon during Marathon Weekend, I am now revising my mantra to be "never again will I run a marathon... for time." Please tell me that The Goof Troop Roving Road Party will be active again for the 2022 marathon (@lhermiston? @FFigawi?)!





FFigawi said:


> This is great news! I am sure the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) will be happening again in 2022 in one form or another.



We couldn’t stop the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) even if we wanted to. It’s become a perpetual motion machine. A self-sustaining beast fueled by sweat, alcohol and the souls of lesser runners. John and I created a monster and are helpless to stop it. You don’t join the Roving Road Party; it joins you.

The next three weeks will be key to my continued involvement in the Goof Troop, particularly next week. If you are so inclined, send some positive thoughts my way (or don’t. This is not a health matter or anything serious.)

If things fall into place, the GTRRP will be back. It will be bigger. It will be better. And someone at runDisney will lose their job for even allowing us on the course. I guarantee it.


----------



## anneeb

I've had my Bay Lake DVC reservation since the 7 month mark. At the time I made the reservation I was just planning on the half in 2022 and waiting to do Dopey again in 2023. But now that I've gotten caught up in the excitement I'm leaning towards Dopey 2022 (it's been a couple years since my last marsthon so still a little wary). The catch is my arrival date isn't until Thursday and of course there is now no availability at BLT for Wednesday. I can still get Old Key West, Saratoga, or AKL. From a transportation perspective which would be the best to choose to most easily get to the 5K, then move to Bay Lake later that day?


----------



## GreatLakes

anneeb said:


> I've had my Bay Lake DVC reservation since the 7 month mark. At the time I made the reservation I was just planning on the half in 2022 and waiting to do Dopey again in 2023. But now that I've gotten caught up in the excitement I'm leaning towards Dopey 2022 (it's been a couple years since my last marsthon so still a little wary). The catch is my arrival date isn't until Thursday and of course there is now no availability at BLT for Wednesday. I can still get Old Key West, Saratoga, or AKL. From a transportation perspective which would be the best to choose to most easily get to the 5K, then move to Bay Lake later that day?



Unless they make some new announcement about race transportation all of them will have race transportation.  I'm not sure any of them are better than any other, since we don't even know where the 5K will be that weekend, so I'd go with the one you want to stay in the most.  AKL is likely going to be the furthest from the 5K unless it happens to be at Animal Kingdom which at best is 25%.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Ok. All you people who are just now considering registering for races this year, JUST DON’T DO IT. Also, please spread the “JUST DON’T DO IT” message around on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, LinkedIn, Tik Tok, Snap Chat, group emails and text messages, and whatever media you have access to. Then I’ll have a better chance of getting bibs for the races I want!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> Ok. All you people who are just now considering registering for races this year, JUST DON’T DO IT. Also, please spread the “JUST DON’T DO IT” message around on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, LinkedIn, Tik Tok, Snap Chat, group emails and text messages, and whatever media you have access to. Then I’ll have a better chance of getting bibs for the races I want!



I was on the fence about it, but this has convinced me.  I won't sign up now.


----------



## The Expert

anneeb said:


> I've had my Bay Lake DVC reservation since the 7 month mark. At the time I made the reservation I was just planning on the half in 2022 and waiting to do Dopey again in 2023. But now that I've gotten caught up in the excitement I'm leaning towards Dopey 2022 (it's been a couple years since my last marsthon so still a little wary). The catch is my arrival date isn't until Thursday and of course there is now no availability at BLT for Wednesday. I can still get Old Key West, Saratoga, or AKL. From a transportation perspective which would be the best to choose to most easily get to the 5K, then move to Bay Lake later that day?



I made mine at 11 months for BWV, assuming I'd do the 10K and Full. When I decided to go for Dopey, I was able to add on a standard studio at GF on to the front. All resorts should have transportation if there aren't major changes, but some resorts do share buses (ie BWV usually shares with the other resorts around the Boardwalk area) and larger resorts have multiple stops. If you're on the end of a loop you could risk buses being full when they get to you. For that reason, I'd probably go for AK as the bus should only be shared between Jambo and Kidani.


----------



## ::danielle::

The Expert said:


> What is the pacing requirement for GTRRP?!  I'm hoping to do my first Dopey, will be running all four races alone, and would love to find a group to hang with but I AM SLOW! Like 11-13 minute miles at best. If that's going to hold up the Troop, I'm happy to create the inaugural Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) for anyone else who can't keep up.



I absolutely want to be a part of this!


----------



## The Expert

I'm excited there is so much interest in the Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM)!  Let's see where everyone ends up corralled. I'd love to do a joint pre-race meetup for each distance and maybe even start together, if placements allow.


----------



## pluto377

I'm interested in the Goof Troop too!  But I'm super mega slow, so I'm not sure I could keep up.


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

The Expert said:


> I'm excited there is so much interest in the Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM)!  Let's see where everyone ends up corralled. I'd love to do a joint pre-race meetup for each distance and maybe even start together, if placements allow.


i would love to meet up with a group of fellow runners. IF i get a place im coming from the UK and sadly my family cant join me due to work/school commitments, so id love to meet up and perhaps join in for post race drinks/snacks and pre race meet-up


----------



## Kerry1957

The Expert said:


> I'm excited there is so much interest in the Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM)!  Let's see where everyone ends up corralled. I'd love to do a joint pre-race meetup for each distance and maybe even start together, if placements allow.


It might make sense to have two versions of the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM). Last year I had GTRRP envy as I started in the last POT corral and could not catch up with the group. That was absolutely fine with me though,  as I didn't expect them to slow down to accommodate middle and back of the packers. I agree that we see how it all shakes out once folks are registered and we have a sense of the numbers by projected/actual corral.

Edit to add that @DopeyBadger has made a fantastic spreadsheet for recent marathons where he tracks all of us who want to enter our corral placement and anticipated pace. He then is able to estimate the time we will pass certain landmarks.  Based on his data,  I was able to time my run so that I arrived at Expedition Everest right after it opened and met my daughter for a ride. The spreadsheet will also allow us to see natural groupings of runners to hang together if they want to.


----------



## SheHulk

I'm pretty settled on the idea that I'm just going to run the half at Marathon Weekend this year. 2022 is an anniversary year for the half right? Wasn't 2017 the 20th? Hoping for a Donald/Daisy spinner like the Mickey/Minnie spinner on the marathon medal from a few years back.


----------



## lhermiston

The Expert said:


> I'm excited there is so much interest in the Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM)!  Let's see where everyone ends up corralled. I'd love to do a joint pre-race meetup for each distance and maybe even start together, if placements allow.



There have historically been pre-race meetups each morning. @DopeyBadger or myself have hosted and Billy has a nifty map handy to show everyone where that takes place.

Closer to race day, a spread sheet is typically compiled of racers, distances, expected paces, corrals, etc. It makes it easier to group up.

To cut down on any possible confusion and spread the fun around, I’d also recommend any other groups that form have a distinctive name so folks know who they’ll be running with on race day.

I’m digging the excitement and camaraderie!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Kerry1957 said:


> @DopeyBadger has made a fantastic spreadsheet for recent marathons where he tracks all of us who want to enter our corral placement and anticipated pace. He then is able to estimate the time we will pass certain landmarks.  Based on his data,  I was able to time my run so that I arrived at Expedition Everest right after it opened and met my daughter for a ride. The spreadsheet will also allow us to see natural groupings of runners to hang together if they want to.





lhermiston said:


> There have historically been pre-race meetups each morning. @DopeyBadger or myself have hosted and Billy has a nifty map handy to show everyone where that takes place.
> 
> Closer to race day, a spread sheet is typically compiled of racers, distances, expected paces, corrals, etc. It makes it easier to group up.
> 
> To cut down on any possible confusion and spread the fun around, I’d also recommend any other groups that form have a distinctive name so folks know who they’ll be running with on race day.
> 
> I’m digging the excitement and camaraderie!



Is there anything @DopeyBadger can’t and/or doesn’t do for us?

I’m really looking forward to (hopefully) meeting some of you awesome people in January.


----------



## FFigawi

The Expert said:


> What is the pacing requirement for GTRRP?!  I'm hoping to do my first Dopey, will be running all four races alone, and would love to find a group to hang with but I AM SLOW! Like 11-13 minute miles at best. If that's going to hold up the Troop, I'm happy to create the inaugural Slow-Moving Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) for anyone else who can't keep up.



The pace varies depending on who is part of the Troop in any given race. Last time, we ran 10-12 minute miles between character stops, I think, during the full, with the heat dragging us down the longer we were out there. I’m sure it won’t be hard to plan the meetups and the groups for running.


----------



## DopeyBadger

This was the 2020 version of the Marathon Weekend DIS List.  It covered meetups, projected start times for corrals, detailed maps of the corral areas, visuals for the pre-race meetsups, timing information for major milestones on the course, suggestions on spectator arrival based on pace, the Hurricane Hannahs meetup, the "dark sky" timing based on pace, lists of real bathrooms, Everest timing, alcohol timing at different locations, and drinking around the world timing.


----------



## The Expert

DopeyBadger said:


> This was the 2020 version of the Marathon Weekend DIS List.  It covered meetups, projected start times for corrals, detailed maps of the corral areas, visuals for the pre-race meetsups, timing information for major milestones on the course, suggestions on spectator arrival based on pace, the Hurricane Hannahs meetup, the "dark sky" timing based on pace, lists of real bathrooms, Everest timing, alcohol timing at different locations, and drinking around the world timing.



I remember this now! It was SO helpful.


----------



## The Expert

lhermiston said:


> There have historically been pre-race meetups each morning. @DopeyBadger or myself have hosted and Billy has a nifty map handy to show everyone where that takes place.
> 
> Closer to race day, a spread sheet is typically compiled of racers, distances, expected paces, corrals, etc. It makes it easier to group up.
> 
> To cut down on any possible confusion and spread the fun around, I’d also recommend any other groups that form have a distinctive name so folks know who they’ll be running with on race day.
> 
> I’m digging the excitement and camaraderie!



I do recall those meetups but am usually traveling and running with family, so I only managed to make one of them. That's going to change this time! 

Distinctive names is a great point. I think groups will naturally form as we train and plan.

I'm also a little superstitious so that's as much speculation and planning as I'll do for now (aside from training), until I know I've gotten in!


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Wasn't sure if this question was worthy of its own thread...

Is running/jogging on the Grand Floridian Walkway permitted? For the virtual 5K, I was thinking of taking a bus to Magic Kingdom, and running to Polynesian's Moorea building and back... it equates to just about 3 miles (1.44 miles each way).


----------



## Disney at Heart

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Wasn't sure if this question was worthy of its own thread...
> 
> Is running/jogging on the Grand Floridian Walkway permitted? For the virtual 5K, I was thinking of taking a bus to Magic Kingdom, and running to Polynesian's Moorea building and back... it equates to just about 3 miles (1.44 miles each way).


Yes. DH and I ran some during Virtual Marathon Weekend 2021 from Grand Floridian to MK and back to GF via the path, then on to Poly, SoG, back to Poly, to TTC parking, and back to GF by the same path back. We went around some buildings at Poly and GF to add miles. 
We only went up to the monorail area on the path to MK, not to the bus stop—too many people were there and we would have had to go through security. I know some people went through security there, continued on to the path to Contemporary, and back through security again coming into MK from CR.


----------



## Bree

Goof troop finished the marathon in 6:04:34 according to my Garmin (12:49 pace). We stopped for adult beverages in AK and along the course from our dedicated spectators, stopped for lots of pics and I rode TOT with @FFigawi. It was a blast and our group had runners of all abilities.


----------



## fatmanatee

DopeyBadger said:


> This was the 2020 version of the Marathon Weekend DIS List.  It covered meetups, projected start times for corrals, detailed maps of the corral areas, visuals for the pre-race meetsups, timing information for major milestones on the course, suggestions on spectator arrival based on pace, the Hurricane Hannahs meetup, the "dark sky" timing based on pace, lists of real bathrooms, Everest timing, alcohol timing at different locations, and drinking around the world timing.


This is pretty incredible.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD, a week late:
July 4th EP fireworks tag for sheer, jaw-dropping, awe. Didn't get it this year, but plain ol' regular fireworks was awfully nice.

2nd place is shared by the OG Star Wars fireworks, Osborne Lights, and Hallowishes.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 177 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

Since those endorphins are running high with the formal return of marathon weekend, this week's Sundays are for Disney is an annual favorite of mine. What do you love about Walt Disney World? 

Answer as many times as you like, but try to give a single answer each time. No repeats and give other folks an opportunity to answer. BE SPECIFIC. (i.e. the drop on Splash Mountain instead of just Splash Mountain)

Let's see how many we can get in a week. I can't remember the record, but I'm sure we've topped 300. And yes, eventually this just turns into a really long list of specific Disney items. Roll with it. 

1. Seafood gumbo at Boma

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> What do you love about Walt Disney World?
> 
> Answer as many times as you like, but try to give a single answer each time. No repeats and give other folks an opportunity to answer. BE SPECIFIC.



2. Well-trained polite and helpful Cast Members


----------



## MissLiss279

3. Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

4.  Dole Whips.


----------



## FFigawi

5. Fire torches


----------



## Barca33Runner

6. “Just look up and reach to the sky. We all have the courage to fly…”


----------



## Barca33Runner

7. Early morning through International Gateway for breakfast at Les Halles


----------



## Barca33Runner

8. Coming out from under the railroad and turning the corner onto Main Street USA


----------



## Herding_Cats

9. "From Disney: Welcome!  Your room is ready!"


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

10.  Mickey-shaped pumpkins growing in the Land.


----------



## Baloo in MI

10. Mickey Premium Bars!!!!!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

12.  Sonny Eclipse


----------



## SheHulk

13. Future World music as you're entering Epcot!


----------



## Herding_Cats

14. Snope.


----------



## GBRforWDW

15. Theming of Toy Story Land


----------



## SheHulk

16. I have this weirdly specific thing at some point every time I ride Space Mountain: I think to myself, "I'm riding Space Mountain right now! And what percentage of my time on this Earth is going to be spent actually physically riding Space Mountain..." Like this is such a precious thing that's happening right now, and I need to soak it in. I never feel it on any other ride but I do every single time I'm on Space Mountain. Maybe because it was the most exciting ride when I was a kid, I don't know. If this is too specific to me I understand.


----------



## lhermiston

17. The music in The Hub, especially "Married Life." It's basically the soundtrack to Sundays are for Disney.


----------



## marty3d

18. Mickey waffles


----------



## Herding_Cats

19. Simba waffles


----------



## Barca33Runner

20. Entering world showcase with ~ 1 mile to go in the marathon


----------



## Barca33Runner

21. Green curry shrimp at Tusker House


----------



## Barca33Runner

22. Riding the Skyliner when there’s no line and you’ve got nowhere in particular to be


----------



## augrad1993

23. Napping on the People Mover


----------



## Barca33Runner

24. Bread service at Sanaa. Specifically the perfect bite of cucumber raita, coriander chutney, and red chile sambal on any of the breads.


----------



## Livelovedance

25. Sorcerer Mickey at the end of Fantasmic!


----------



## drummerwife

The trolley performers on Main Street.


----------



## drummerwife

The marching band at MK.


----------



## drummerwife

The Dapper Dans at MK. 
(I might have a preference for musicians…)


----------



## Herding_Cats

29. The built in foot massage by the filters of the sandy bottom of storm along bay.


----------



## BikeFan

30. The "Welcome Home!!" when you check in at a DVC resort!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

31.  Tonga toast


----------



## lhermiston

32. Honey coriander wings at Ohana. (the view isn't too bad, either)


----------



## steph0808

33. A mid-day nap on the Carousel of Progress


----------



## steph0808

34. Honey chicken at Yak and Yeti


----------



## steph0808

35. Walking off the Magical Express at your resort and feeling like everything is right with the world.


----------



## jmasgat

36. "And if all bugs were wiped off the face of the planet, there'd soon be no humans around here to man it...." (And the screams from the little kids when the hornets attack, the spiders drop and "smaller bugs" leave the theater)


----------



## lukemorenus

37. Coffee on the balcony overlooking the savannah at sunrise


----------



## Disney at Heart

38. Hawaiian pork sliders with mango/pineapple chutney


----------



## BikeFan

39.  Fireworks at the race start!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

40. Mickey Thomas of Starship and “Miss” Stephanie singing “White Rabbit” at Eat to the Beat!


----------



## garneska

41. Midday wine break at Tutto Gusto


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

It has been as while since I have been on here, but any thoughts  on how quickly this year will fill? This year they have  club run Disney and pent up demand, and last year It was crazy how quickly it sold out. Part of me thinks everything will sell out quickly, but the other part of me thinks last year was a bit of an anomaly because they had such restrictions. I am just happy the races are back…I didn’t think Disney would see the point in having them for a bit.


----------



## LdyStormy76

42. Seeing the castle for the first time.

(why did they change the colors!?!?)


----------



## shellott-hill

43.  *Hearing “!Por favor manténgase alejado de las puertas” on the Disney Monorail.*


----------



## shellott-hill

44. Hearing the tone when you scan your magic band at the park turnstiles.


----------



## Carol_

45. Seeing Disney executives pick up trash with those big Wall-E shaped arms.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

46.  Mickey Pretzel and fake cheese.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Disneyslowrunner said:


> It has been as while since I have been on here, but any thoughts  on how quickly this year will fill? This year they have  club run Disney and pent up demand, and last year It was crazy how quickly it sold out. Part of me thinks everything will sell out quickly, but the other part of me thinks last year was a bit of an anomaly because they had such restrictions. I am just happy the races are back…I didn’t think Disney would see the point in having them for a bit.



I think there is definitely massive demand. The big question is, “what is the supply?”

If they are still filling reduced fields I think registration will be a nightmare. A lot of people will be shut out, some will get races that they settled for rather than the ones they want, and a lot of people will get signed up for things they might no longer have as much  interest in when family/friends don’t get the races they want.

If they are filling full fields I think it’s still going to be a bit of chaos, but that most people will get the races they want or pretty close to it.

Just guessing though.


----------



## opusone

47.  The way they make special needs children & adults feel appreciated and welcomed.


----------



## Disney at Heart

48. Resort upgrade from POFQ (which I love) to GF (virtual MW 2021) OR from WL regular room to concierge level OR our first ever upgrade at MW 1996 (I think) from CBR to Boardwalk! Heck, I’ll take most any upgrade!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

49. CMs handing out stickers.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

50. Going backwards on Expedition Everest.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

51. The countdown before the launch on Rock ‘n Rollercoaster


----------



## GuinnessRunner

52.  The way my kids all seem to get along and watch out for each other while at the World.


----------



## nekonekoneko

53. Being a non-runner (I handle all the logistics, my DW is the one who runs): having a hot dog at 6:00 AM from Casey's, watching all you crazy cats give me the worst parade ever!


----------



## xjillianpaige

54. The first look at the castle


----------



## The Expert

55. Driving under the sign when entering property!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Disneyslowrunner said:


> It has been as while since I have been on here, but any thoughts  on how quickly this year will fill? This year they have  club run Disney and pent up demand, and last year It was crazy how quickly it sold out. Part of me thinks everything will sell out quickly, but the other part of me thinks last year was a bit of an anomaly because they had such restrictions. I am just happy the races are back…I didn’t think Disney would see the point in having them for a bit.


I’m preparing for the worst, that there will be crazy high demand but they’ll still be selling reduced fields. So it will be similar to last year with most races being sold out in 20-30 minutes. If it’s anything other, I’ll be pleasantly surprised. Even if the races sell out in a couple hours, I’d consider that okay, since it would hopefully ensure that at least everyone who is on right as registration opens has a chance to get in. Not the crapshoot of being stuck in the queue for 20 minutes and missing out.

But geez, how nice would it be to go back to the pre-pandemic days when we had moved on from the days of instant sellouts and races stayed open for a few months. For 2019 Princess, I did not sign up until the fall. Ahh, those were the days.


----------



## lhermiston

56. Parking lot beers.


----------



## Carol_

57.


----------



## kilowan

58. Walking down Main Street


----------



## Baloo in MI

59. Walking down main street on the first morning of the trip, feels magical.


----------



## Barca33Runner

60. Pull apart rolls at Sebastian’s


----------



## Barca33Runner

61. Walking the grounds at POR


----------



## Barca33Runner

62. Taking a break at Spice Road Table and being seated next to the water.


----------



## Barca33Runner

63. Twist soft serve in a waffle cone from Anandapur Ice Cream truck


----------



## Barca33Runner

64. Panchito Pistoles


----------



## Barca33Runner

65. Jose Carioca


----------



## Barca33Runner

66. Donald Duck


----------



## Barca33Runner

67. Walking on to Under the Sea-Journey of the Little Mermaid multiple times in a row just for the music.


----------



## Barca33Runner

68. Cinnamon Roll from Gaston’s (I think I may add 100 things to the list just sticking to bread alone )


----------



## Baloo in MI

69.  Tacos de Barbacoa at La Cantina in Epcot, with hot sauce!


----------



## Barca33Runner

70. High fives to cast members with Mickey gloves during races (I know they had to be filthy by the time I passed them but I look forward to the days when that’s not such a big deal again)


----------



## Baloo in MI

71.  Eating above said tacos (see 69) seated by the lake at sunset.  End to perfect day!


----------



## Barca33Runner

72. Having volunteers, spectators and CMs encourage me by name at the exact time I need it during the Marathon


----------



## GreatLakes

73. Boma.


----------



## Baloo in MI

74.  Getting a boarding pass for Rise of the Resistance!


----------



## Baloo in MI

75.  Seeing the email from runDisney that confirms my registration for Dopey!  (Really hoping to experience this again…)


----------



## hotblooded

76.  A car-free vacation with mostly direct public transportation… but only for now. Losing Magical Express is going to suck.


----------



## LdyStormy76

77. Spaceship Earth at dawn.


----------



## Herding_Cats

78. The “wet dirt” smell in flight of passage.


----------



## Herding_Cats

79. The hidden mickeys in the carpet of the hallways in the memo buildings at AoA


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Baloo in MI said:


> 74.  Getting a boarding pass for Rise of the Resistance!


The only thing that still may be harder than registering for a RunDisney race!


----------



## lhermiston

80. The Kiss Goodnight. Preferably while seated on a bench, enjoying a dole whip.


----------



## LdyStormy76

81. The monorail swing around Spaceship Earth and through Epcot when traveling to Epcot.


----------



## Cabius

82. "You'll be in my heart" at Happily Ever After


----------



## Cabius

83. Watching people, erm, discover the spitting camels of Adventureland.


----------



## Cabius

84. Seeing the names I recognize on the windows of Main Street USA (especially Walt's) and wondering about the stories behind the names I don't know.


----------



## GreatLakes

85. Being in WS before all of it opens and just sitting down while listening to the music loop.  I used to do that all the time when I lived down there and went over for a day of doing very little inside the park.


----------



## Herding_Cats

86.  Mickey balloons
  And the CMs that do so much to help people get fantastic shots with them.


----------



## BikeFan

87.  Character high-fives at the end of a race!


----------



## PrincessV

88.


----------



## GBRforWDW

89. The balcony's at Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## PrincessV

90. The sound of waves lapping and boat horns from the BC beach.


----------



## LdyStormy76

91. Sunrise on the savanna at AKL.


----------



## LdyStormy76

92.  Catching a mostly empty bus back to the resort near the end of the day.


----------



## jmasgat

93.  The view of Epcot from the GM Lounge at Test Track


----------



## Chasing Dopey

94. Courtesy.

(Edit: From the cast members... Cause, ya know.)


----------



## lhermiston

95. Philharmagic.


----------



## Cabius

96. Walking through the Poly just after sunset, alongside the beach between Tokelau and the GCH, listening to the music and feeling the breeze. The sound of the ferry horn mingling with the laughter of children playing in the pool. Pausing for a moment to close my eyes, listen, and take it all in.


----------



## augrad1993

97. A champagne toast with my daughter over the club level balcony at the GF (a VERY magical upgrade, Christmas 2017).


----------



## augrad1993

98. The back side of water!


----------



## MissLiss279

99. Taking an early morning run around Saratoga.


----------



## Disney at Heart

100. Ft. Wilderness at Christmas!


----------



## Herding_Cats

101. The Cars section at AoA.


----------



## Herding_Cats

102. The gingerbread house at GF


----------



## Barca33Runner

103. Falling asleep during Muppets 3D because it’s impossible not to. (No disrespect to the muppets or the show, there’s just something about that auditorium and putting on those glasses)


----------



## Jason Bryer

104. The choir as you pass mile 26.


----------



## Jason Bryer

105. Running up Main Street approaching the castle all lit up.


----------



## Jason Bryer

106. When the door opens on FastTrack and you begin to accelerate.


----------



## SheHulk

107. The fake dark skies and the "outdoors while indoors" feeling at Mexico pavilion!


----------



## shellott-hill

108.  Having a dog and fries at Casey's Corner while listening to the piano player


----------



## xjillianpaige

109. (piggybacking off of the names on the windows on main st) Seeing Bud Martin in one of the windows of Main Street. My grandpa was Bud Martin and we lost him in March 2021 at 94 years old. He didn't work on Disney at all, but I love seeing his name up there anyway


----------



## Carol_

110. Wilderness Lodge during Christmas


----------



## steph0808

Cabius said:


> 84. Seeing the names I recognize on the windows of Main Street USA (especially Walt's) and wondering about the stories behind the names I don't know.



Have you done the Keys to the Kingdom tour? My mom and I did it on our last trip (Marathon Weekend 2020) and really enjoyed it!


----------



## LdyStormy76

111. Traffic jam caused by animals being so distracted people watching they stop in the road on Kilimanjaro Safari.

Second doing Keys to the Kingdom; especially being able to be the first group of the day.


----------



## Baloo in MI

112.  Hearing “It’s the wildest ride in the wilderness!”


----------



## Baloo in MI

113.  Delaying leaving at the end of the night and being one of the last to leave.  Something so sweet about walking down an empty Main Street at the end of the night.


----------



## lhermiston

114. Viewing/shooting IllumiNations from right on the water so you know no one can block your view.


----------



## Herding_Cats

115. The party atmosphere on NYE in Epcot while you wait for the fireworks to start.


----------



## PrincessV

116. That weirdly specific musty smell inside Carousel of Progress.


----------



## augrad1993

117. The music track playing in Animal Kingdom, any and all locations.


----------



## Cabius

steph0808 said:


> Have you done the Keys to the Kingdom tour? My mom and I did it on our last trip (Marathon Weekend 2020) and really enjoyed it!


Not yet! I have two little kiddos (5 and 2) so that makes it tough to get away by one's self. Some day!


----------



## marty3d

118 Jalapeno Margarita at Cava del Tequila


----------



## Disney at Heart

119. The email you get after nervously waiting in the queue!


----------



## steph0808

Cabius said:


> Not yet! I have two little kiddos (5 and 2) so that makes it tough to get away by one's self. Some day!



That's why Marathon Weekend is kids-free for me!  Mine are 5 and 7, so I feel your pain!


----------



## pluto377

120.  The superior queue management and ride loading procedures.  Other theme parks are just terrible at this!


----------



## Herding_Cats

121. The energy of the audience waiting for fantasmic to start when it’s nearly dark and you know it’s starting soon.


----------



## Herding_Cats

122.  Ample hills. So sad that’s gone now.


----------



## broadsheet

123. Grapefruit beer, preferably paired with a pretzel from Germany in Epcot.


----------



## broadsheet

124. Goofy’s Kitchen sour gummies


----------



## MissLiss279

125. Caramel Popcorn from Karamell-Kuche.


----------



## azrivest

Did I miss it or did no one mention beignets?


----------



## Baloo in MI

126.  The absolute feeling of relief when you step into an air conditioned show attraction and get to sit in the cool dark theatre on a sweltering summer afternoon!


----------



## lhermiston

127. The continued adventures of Rogue Two and the rest of the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM).


----------



## lhermiston

128. Cooling towels and wet sponges.


----------



## Carol_

129. Feigning interest in DVC just for the shade provided by their display.


----------



## Jason Bryer

130. The cast members who hand out tissues in Hollywood Studios (every time I have run the marathon that is exactly when I need a tissue).


----------



## Jason Bryer

131. Guinness at the Crown and Rose.


----------



## marty3d

132 The anticipation of the first drop (or rise) of the elevator in the Tower of Terror.


----------



## azrivest

133. Getting into a queue 1 minute before park closing


----------



## LilyJC

134. Campfire Cupcake from Roaring Fork


----------



## Carol_

135. Campfire Singalong with Chip and Dale at Fort Wilderness.
Mmmm s’mores!


----------



## azrivest

136. Seeing my daughter meet the real Elsa for the first time


----------



## Baloo in MI

137. (Sadly going away). When I first sit down  on a DME, the info video of WDW is running, everyone is excited and it really feels like a vacation has begun.

I will miss Disney’s Magical Express.


----------



## GreatLakes

I don't mean to interrupt the counts but I have to say I'm feeling much better about my wife getting the in-person 5K based on the speed that W&D is not selling out.  I was never too worried about the full but now I really think I won't need to rush right at 10.


----------



## PrincessV

138. viewing MK fireworks from behind the castle while eating ice cream


----------



## beltwaybarry

GreatLakes said:


> I don't mean to interrupt the counts but I have to say I'm feeling much better about my wife getting the in-person 5K based on the speed that W&D is not selling out.  I was never too worried about the full but now I really think I won't need to rush right at 10.


Yes, but can we really count on the marathon weekend registration to go as slowly as W & D? I'm wondering if different factors may be at play.


----------



## GreatLakes

beltwaybarry said:


> Yes, but can we really count on the marathon weekend registration to go as slowly as W & D? I'm wondering if different factors may be at play.



I don't know.  My assumption is Dopey will sell much faster than the challenge but I'm not sure if the other races are all that much faster to sell out.  I'll need to go back through DopeyBadger's posts to see.

EDIT: Ok, looking back at 2019, the last time we were in a normal race cycle without a pandemic in the picture, W&D sold out much faster than marathon weekend so I'm still feeling pretty good.


----------



## Herding_Cats

139. Having sooo many CMs tell your 6yo happy birthday for a week based on his choice of Mickey ear hat


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Does anyone know what time the Expo will close on Friday? I know in 2020 the Expo closed at 7:00 but can't find any info for this year. We have friends who want their son (who is running the Half) to miss as little high school that Friday as possible before they catch a flight to Orlando (from Raleigh). Would love it if the Expo closed at 8:00 (or even 9:00) this year but can't see any reason why Disney would keep it open longer than they have in the past. Have they posted that info yet?


----------



## GreatLakes

PeppercornElvis said:


> Does anyone know what time the Expo will close on Friday? I know in 2020 the Expo closed at 7:00 but can't find any info for this year. We have friends who want their son (who is running the Half) to miss as little high school that Friday as possible before they catch a flight to Orlando (from Raleigh). Would love it if the Expo closed at 8:00 (or even 9:00) this year but can't see any reason why Disney would keep it open longer than they have in the past. Have they posted that info yet?



I am not seeing any info yet but I'd assume it is the same as years past.  

An area of caution: it appears that they have eliminated the same day packet pickup for emergencies so I'd make sure to schedule the flight down with as much wiggle room as possible.  If they plan to get in at 5:00 with plenty of time to get to the expo by 7 but their flight is delayed or they have trouble with the rental car they will end up missing the expo and can't race.  I would not plan to arrive any later than noon myself.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD Nighttime Spectacular: Remember Dreams Come True for Disneyland's 50th Anniversary. I have yet to see a Disney fireworks surpass that experience.

140. Feeling like it's actually all real in Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## Carol_

141. Those moments in FOP when I forget that I’m just sitting in a room because I’m about to die from falling down a cliff into the mouth of a giant whale.


----------



## flav

142. Lifting off barefoot on Soarin’


----------



## flav

143. Suddenly meeting a character when unexpected or, during a race, when the first character match your costume!


----------



## flav

144. Sharing a Turkey Leg (feeds 4 to 5 as a snack).


----------



## flav

145. Getting a latte at Starbucks or a cappuccino at a counter at the hotel.


----------



## flav

146. Sitting at 6AM in one of the resort public area sofa while everbody else is either sleeping or scrambling to get organized to get out of the door.


----------



## LdyStormy76

147.  Seeing my 14 year old nephew with his head on a table in Frontierland dozing before going backstage to put on his band uniform.


----------



## LdyStormy76

148. Watching my nephew March down Main Street with is school band before the parade kicked off.


----------



## Cabius

149. Ugly-crying all the way up Main Street USA, completely overwhelmed with emotion, on my first half-marathon -- less than a year after running my first mile -- because I figured that Disney was the only thing I love more than I hate exercise, and that motivation, that moment, changed my life.


----------



## Herding_Cats

150.   When they do the little show and light up the castle as "Frozen" during Christmas.


----------



## Herding_Cats

151.  When it's reeeally early in the morning and you are a hardcore rope-dropper and they still have the Frozen lights turned on on the castle while you ride the ferry from TTC to MK.


----------



## Herding_Cats

So today I made the mistake of looking at a DVC points chart.  And realized that it might be possible for me to stay at AKL or Riv for the same price as I'm paying for ASMo if I rented points.  But I have no idea what availability looks like for DVC for MW.  I know that it's a mess (and VERY booked) for the fall, but is it still super crazy for January?


----------



## patty22407

Herding_Cats said:


> So today I made the mistake of looking at a DVC points chart.  And realized that it might be possible for me to stay at AKL or Riv for the same price as I'm paying for ASMo if I rented points.  But I have no idea what availability looks like for DVC for MW.  I know that it's a mess (and VERY booked) for the fall, but is it still super crazy for January?


If you give me dates, i'll look at availability for you (I'm DVC).


----------



## Cabius

Herding_Cats said:


> So today I made the mistake of looking at a DVC points chart.  And realized that it might be possible for me to stay at AKL or Riv for the same price as I'm paying for ASMo if I rented points.  But I have no idea what availability looks like for DVC for MW.  I know that it's a mess (and VERY booked) for the fall, but is it still super crazy for January?



Marathon weekend is pretty popular. Right now, it looks like studios are Waitlist-Only at every resort - even Saratoga Springs and Old Key West - for marathon weekend (I looked from Wednesday to Monday, but for SSR for example ALL of those days were already fully booked.)


----------



## marty3d

152. A cold beer on world showcase nearing the end of the Marathon.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> So today I made the mistake of looking at a DVC points chart.  And realized that it might be possible for me to stay at AKL or Riv for the same price as I'm paying for ASMo if I rented points.  But I have no idea what availability looks like for DVC for MW.  I know that it's a mess (and VERY booked) for the fall, but is it still super crazy for January?



I added a day a few weeks ago to my existing DVC res and it was pretty tight. That was also before the announcement that MW is back. But you might find someone who has a res already and is looking to sell it.


----------



## patty22407

153. Tearing up watching your DIL turn to see the Castle on her first trip to Disney (as she cried).


----------



## JAMIESMITH

154. Watching my daughter receive a rose from Beauty and the Beast at the show in HS.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

155.  Having my daughter be selected for princess of the day at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutqiue in Disney Springs and have her make-over done in the front window where everyone walking by could see!


----------



## PrincessV

156. Closing down EP and taking my time strolling toward the exit through WS, taking lots of photos of empty pavilions.


----------



## striker1064

Herding_Cats said:


> So today I made the mistake of looking at a DVC points chart.  And realized that it might be possible for me to stay at AKL or Riv for the same price as I'm paying for ASMo if I rented points.  But I have no idea what availability looks like for DVC for MW.  I know that it's a mess (and VERY booked) for the fall, but is it still super crazy for January?



You are out of luck, unfortunately. January is generally open but marathon weekend is almost completely booked. Your best bet will be searching the rental sites for confirmed reservations and hope someone put MW weekend up, otherwise renting points would be hoping someone cancels and your prospective rentee jumps on it right away.


----------



## Baloo in MI

157.  Watching my daughters perform with their dance studio at Disney Springs during spring break several years ago.


----------



## Baloo in MI

158.  Coming out of Wide World of Sports, near mile 20, of the marathon while running past all the people going the opposite direction into the area and back around mile 17.  I am immediately grateful to be on the better side of the street; with the finish beginning to feel real!


----------



## Cabius

159. Marching in place as a suit of armor at Enchanted Tales with Belle.


----------



## lhermiston

160. Leaving WWoS (the ninth circle of hell) during the full.


----------



## lhermiston

161. Hurricane Hanna's the Friday of Marathon Weekend


----------



## Herding_Cats

patty22407 said:


> If you give me dates, i'll look at availability for you (I'm DVC).



I definitely wouldn’t be booking anything until I have a confirmation email for a bib. But probably the 7th-10th. Or the 6th-9th.  

I figured that everything would be super booked up with the backlog of points from last year, stuff reopening close-ish to normal, and MW being a for-sure go.


----------



## anneeb

Herding_Cats said:


> I definitely wouldn’t be booking anything until I have a confirmation email for a bib. But probably the 7th-10th. Or the 6th-9th.
> 
> I figured that everything would be super booked up with the backlog of points from last year, stuff reopening close-ish to normal, and MW being a for-sure go.


Last week I tried to add Wednesday of MW  to my reservation (I had already booked Thur to Tue BLT  at 7 months) and there were no studios available anywhere. 1 bedroom only at AKL, Saratoga, or OKW and that was just for Wednesday night which tends to have less demand than the core of the weekend days. I ended up deciding on a DVC cash booking for a studio at BLT rather than move resorts. DVC bookings are really tough now that people are more comfortable traveling. David's DVC rental had a notation on their site that they have a shortage of points to rent and points are in high demand right now.


----------



## Carol_

Cabius said:


> 149. Ugly-crying all the way up Main Street USA, completely overwhelmed with emotion, on my first half-marathon -- less than a year after running my first mile -- because I figured that Disney was the only thing I love more than I hate exercise, and that motivation, that moment, changed my life.


I’m so right there with you.


----------



## MissLiss279

lhermiston said:


> 160. Leaving WWoS (the ninth circle of hell) during the full.


162. Running around WWOS, and giving Goofy a high five on the track!


----------



## Baloo in MI

163.  “Caution runners, speed bump ahead”


----------



## MissLiss279

Baloo in MI said:


> 163.  “Caution runners, speed bump ahead”


Which reminds me…

164. Running under the Magic Kingdom sign for your first runDisney race ever (or really during any race).


----------



## Disney at Heart

165. Seeing newborns on the Kilimanjaro Safari! (Baby hippo and baby gorilla born this week!!!!)


----------



## azrivest

166. Hugging Baymax


----------



## lhermiston

167. Has anyone said Drinking Around the World yet?


----------



## lhermiston

168. Grim grinning ghosts.


----------



## Carol_

169. Finding Maximus’ hoof prints in the ground outside the Tangled bathrooms.


----------



## camaker

170.  Seeing how Disney Imagineers made sure that Tower of Terror fit thematically into to Morocco skyline.


----------



## pluto377

171. "it's a small world after all..."

172.  Nutella and fruit waffle!


----------



## Barca33Runner

173. The mosaics and fountain on the walkway to the Skyliner at Riviera resort.


----------



## lhermiston

174. Irish Car Bombs


----------



## lhermiston

174. Totchos from Woody’s Lunchbox


----------



## lhermiston

175. Running the Boardwalk area.


----------



## nekonekoneko

176. Nachos and that "cheese" in the runner's box while riding the bus back to the hotel.


----------



## Herding_Cats

177.  The bubble wands


----------



## Herding_Cats

178.  The misting fans they sell that come right out of a cooler full of ice


----------



## Herding_Cats

179. The proud look on their face when your kid manages to pin trade for a complete set during a trip


----------



## Herding_Cats

180.  Pandora


----------



## Herding_Cats

181. The topiaries during flower and garden (and the fact that they put one at Disney springs too!)


----------



## lhermiston

182. Giant cinnamon rolls from Gaston’s.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> 182. Giant cinnamon rolls from Gaston’s.


Yes!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

183.  Feeling the Banshee breathing on FOP.


----------



## Baloo in MI

184.  In honor of Ryan (and I agree with him), The Country Bears!


----------



## BikeFan

Baloo in MI said:


> 184.  *In honor of Ryan* (and I agree with him), The Country Bears!



Did something happen to him?  Seemed like I haven't seen any posts from him in a long time.  

And of course,  for the Country Bears!  I always love a classic!


----------



## camaker

BikeFan said:


> Did something happen to him?  Seemed like I haven't seen any posts from him in a long time.
> 
> And of course,  for the Country Bears!  I always love a classic!



I was wondering the same thing a while back. The information that was relayed was that he and the DISboards had a difference of opinion and came to a parting of the ways.


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> I was wondering the same thing a while back. The information that was relayed was that he and the DISboards had a difference of opinion and came to a parting of the ways.


Thanks for the update.  It's a shame - he seems like a good guy and valuable member of the community.


----------



## GreatLakes

BikeFan said:


> Did something happen to him?  Seemed like I haven't seen any posts from him in a long time.
> 
> And of course,  for the Country Bears!  I always love a classic!



Something had to have happened.  I could see a difference of opinion leading to him no longer being a moderator but I can't image a scenario in which a moderator is kicked off the boards entirely.  That would take petty to a whole new level especially since I'm pretty sure he was on the podcast at least once.  

I do seem to recall a thread discussing it getting closed on the rumor board but he seemed like a good guy.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Baloo in MI said:


> 184.  In honor of Ryan (and I agree with him), The Country Bears!


DH loves the Country Bears, and was terribly disappointed when they weren’t in MK as a character stop for MW 2020. When we caught sight of them on the highway, he was so pleased. We ran right over to get in their line for a picture.

I also wondered what happened to cause Ryan to disappear off the Boards. Any of you who are in touch with him, please pass along to him that we miss him here.


----------



## opusone

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I also wondered what happened to cause Ryan to disappear off the Boards. Any of you who are in touch with him, please pass along to him that we miss him here.


He is on Strava (under his real name) if you want to reach out to him there. He does say that he misses the rD part of DISboards the most.


----------



## GBRforWDW

If you all remember yulilin from other areas of the boards, same thing happened to her as Ryan.  I had noticed at one time she wasn’t commenting and found her profile unavailable, so reached out on her YouTube channel.  She said at the time she was going to stay active there, but I haven’t seen any new videos since.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

GBRforWDW said:


> If you all remember yulilin from other areas of the boards, same thing happened to her as Ryan.  I had noticed at one time she wasn’t commenting and found her profile unavailable, so reached out on her YouTube channel.  She said at the time she was going to stay active there, but I haven’t seen any new videos since.


Two of my favorites. So sad.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 170 days away from the start of marathon weekend. 

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite food in all of Disney World? Snack, drink, entree, etc. Doesn’t matter, but it has to be one.

My choice is the seafood gumbo at Boma. I’ve only had it once, but it was hands down the most delicious thing I’ve eaten at WDW.

Honorable Mention: Honey coriander wings (Ohana); turkey leg

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## GreatLakes

The best thing I've personally had was the Lamb at California Grill.

Honerable mention is a beverage, the press pot at Boma.


----------



## BikeFan

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite food in all of Disney World? Snack, drink, entree, etc. Doesn’t matter, *but it has to be one*.



That's brutally hard!  It's like when my kids ask us which one (of the four!) is our favorite.  How am I supposed to answer that?!?     If I have to pick ONE food, I'd go with the Potjie Inspired combo from Sanaa.  I think I picked the Goan Seafood Curry with the Chickpea Wat and rice.  It was awesome.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I agree, picking just one is too hard. I’ll go with Dole Whip. DH says the pancakes at the Grand Floridian Cafe. Honorable mention goes to the Triple Suns Breakfast Wrap at Ronto Roasters and the Felucian Kefta and Hummus Garden Spread at Docking Bay 7. If I think about it any more, I’ll have to keep adding to the list, so I’ll reluctantly stop there.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: No Way Jose at Beaches and Cream. It's basic, and you could easily make it at home, but it's a must-have each trip. I'll throw in the All American Sundae at the Plaza Ice Cream shop because it's basically the same thing.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: Dole Whip swirl (pineapple and vanilla) float. There was a time they discontinued this in the parks and I had to go to the Pineapple Lanai at Poly to get it, but they've wisely brought it back to Adventureland.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Tacos de Barbacoa, with hot sauce in La Csntina.  It is surprisingly good for a restaurant taco, good spices, great tortilla.  It is not my grandmother’s tortillas (but nothing is).  Always a must do for me when in Epcot.

Honorable mention Dole Whip Float with OJ. So refreshing on a hot day, or a cold day for that matter!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I don’t have kids, but would you have me choose between these two faces?


If I must choose, I’ll go with the Bread Service at Sanaa. It encapsulates the most flavors into one and has some nice heat that many Disney dishes don’t dare add.

Since the Honorable Mention Pandora’s Box was opened:
-Green Curry Shrimp at Tusker House
-Softshell Crab Bao Bun at Morimoto Asia (might not be on current menu)
-Hand-dipped Corn Dog at Sleepy Hollow (when available)
-Gaston’s Cinnamon Roll
-Sliced Beef and Hearty Salad bowl at Satuuli Canteen
-Anything from Les Halles


----------



## Carol_

Kakamora float


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Can't say I have a single favorite--something that I would want to eat every time I was there, but I have enjoyed a few things that I would be happy to eat again.....Bread Pudding at Raglan, Grain Bowls at Satu'li, Cheddar Cheese soup at Le Cellier, and even though it can now be found outside Disney--Pineapple Dole Whip (in any of its wondrous forms)

And I have to make at least one plug for Club Cool.  Where else do you get to try unique soda flavors from around the world for free?  It is truly a one-of.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Mickey waffles are special since I made sure to have them after the Princess 10k 2019.  I can eat breakfast food any time of the day, and they’re just fun!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Safd: carrot cake cookie sandwich. I may have just been REALLY hungry, but that thing was amazing.  

Runner up: pineapple vanilla twist dole whip.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: Rose gold margarita from the Polynesian pool bar. Instead of salt, they put sugar on the rim.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: cheddar cheese beer soup at Le Cellier


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Let's go with...Chili-Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowl at Satu'li Canteen


----------



## doombuggy

SAFD: how about that bacon mac & cheese hot dog from Casey's Corner?


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I go through spells with must have food. Popcorn is my #1 food right now followed by the Cinnamon Caramel Apple ice cream in France. I will gladly skip a meal and eat one of those snacks instead


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: fruit and Nutella waffle from sleepy hollow. We usually have it as a mid morning snack and it’s the perfect pick me up to get me through to lunch

honorable mention: Mickey pops, cheddar cheese soup at le cellier, chocolate mousse at les halles and popcorn!


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: Kona Cafe used to have a steak that was topped with molasses bacon butter. I only had it twice, but it was divine.


----------



## opusone

SAFD: Not sure it's my absolute favorite, but I do remember the Sunken Treasure drink at Hurricane Hanna's being pretty darn good...


----------



## Grabnar

SAFD: The goat cheese ravioli at the California Grill. I could eat that for every meal for the rest of my life.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

SAFD: 
Chicken Carbonara Rosa at the San Angel Inn in the Mexico Pavilion.
Not sure it's still on the menu?
It was awesome along with a margarita rocks & the nocturnal Mexican atmosphere.
Lunch version saved a few bucks over the dinner version.
Slip in for an early dinner.
Good times!

Might want to have a separate week for Food & Wine items?
Mine would be the Scallops at the Scotland Pavilion/stand.
Yes ...Scotland!


----------



## Herding_Cats

I read a few years ago that one should never pass up the scallops at ANY of the festival booths. I’ve made it a point to follow that advice and I’ve yet to be disappointed


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Not sure I have a favorite as it depends on my mood, where we are dining that trip, etc.  So I will go with the one thing I always find myself looking forward to on every trip: Mickey Pretzel with "cheese"


----------



## GreatLakes

Herding_Cats said:


> I read a few years ago that one should never pass up the scallops at ANY of the festival booths. I’ve made it a point to follow that advice and I’ve yet to be disappointed



I can't say I've had a bad one yet so I think you are onto something.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  The bacon and eggs appetizer at The Wave.  I heard about it on the Dis podcast and thought it couldn't really be THAT great, but I loved it.  I'm sad it (and The Wave in its old form) went away.


----------



## dmross

shellott-hill said:


> SAFD:
> 
> Let's go with...Chili-Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowl at Satu'li Canteen


 Anything at Satu'li Canteen or Docking Bay 7.  Love that the food is so beautiful and delicious.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Sorry to ask about Proof of Time again, but did we ever get a confirmation on when the deadline for submitting that will be? Club registration starts tomorrow. I would have thought that would be posted by now.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> Sorry to ask about Proof of Time again, but did we ever get a confirmation on when the deadline for submitting that will be? Club registration starts tomorrow. I would have thought that would be posted by now.



Deadline for POT submission is 10/12/21.



We don't know the POT cutoff, or submittable race date window yet officially.  This post from @ZellyB has the most likely info for the other parts (link).

_Half marathon of 2 hours or less or full in 4 hours or less. Result submitted by October 12. Race must be run between January 1, 2019 through September 30, 2021._

Guess we'll know for sure tomorrow when someone on here registers via Club runDisney and is able to share the information, or the website is updated once the Club runDisney registration goes live.


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Deadline for POT submission is 10/12/21.
> 
> View attachment 590797
> 
> We don't know the POT cutoff, or submittable race date window yet officially.  This post from @ZellyB has the most likely info for the other parts (link).
> 
> _Half marathon of 2 hours or less or full in 4 hours or less. Result submitted by October 12. Race must be run between January 1, 2019 through September 30, 2021._
> 
> Guess we'll know for sure tomorrow when someone on here registers via Club runDisney and is able to share the information, or the website is updated once the Club runDisney registration goes live.



Glad it is October.  The only half I've done since 1/1/2019 was one of my slowest and my next one is 9/11.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

DopeyBadger said:


> Deadline for POT submission is 10/12/21.



Cool beans... I don't like cutting it this close, but I'm planning a tune up half on Oct. 3rd. The half I ran last year was measured, but for some reason didn't get their USATF certification. I did well, too. Oh, well!


----------



## DocAlan02

I am confused by the proof of time discussion. I assume you are not saying a sub-4:00 POT is required to get into the race. So what exactly are we talking about? Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> Cool beans... I don't like cutting it this close, but I'm planning a tune up half on Oct. 3rd. The half I ran last year was measured, but for some reason didn't get their USATF certification. I did well, too. Oh, well!



Be aware, the @ZellyB email that her friend got shows the race date cutoff was Sept 30th 2021.  So while they allow changes to POT up until 10/12/21, there does seem to be a gap between last allowable race date and POT submission cutoff.  The same gap of time appears for Wine and Dine as well.



DocAlan02 said:


> I am confused by the proof of time discussion. I assume you are not saying a sub-4:00 POT is required to get into the race. So what exactly are we talking about? Thanks!



You do not need to run a sub-2 for a HM or a sub-4 M to get into the runDisney races.  The submission of a Proof of Time (POT) is merely a means of seeding runners in the corrals or holding areas prior to the race starting.  So those that have a POT under the cutoff will be seeded closer to the start.  Those that do not have a POT will be seeded further from the start line based on an estimated pace you submit on your registration (or can edit as well up until the race date).  



If for example, you submitted an estimated finish time of a 5:00-5:30 hr marathon.  Then it is presumed you will be placed in Corral F (or its equivalent based on how Club runDisney is handled).  Whereas if you had a POT under 2 hrs, let's say a 1:20 15k, then you would be placed in Corral B.  The above graphic is theoretical and does not yet represent the known POT cutoff for the M, Goofy, or Dopey.

The following posts answer your question in more detail.

*Registration: Race Specific Information*

*POT (Proof of Time) Race Equivalency Cutoff Confirmed Times*


----------



## opusone

They updated the Marathon Weekend portion of the website: 

Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race on a USATF certified course reflecting results between January 1, 2019, and September 30, 2021, and must be one of the below listed distances.


----------



## DocAlan02

DopeyBadger said:


> Be aware, the @ZellyB email that her friend got shows the race date cutoff was Sept 30th 2021.  So while they allow changes to POT up until 10/12/21, there does seem to be a gap between last allowable race date and POT submission cutoff.  The same gap of time appears for Wine and Dine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to run a sub-2 for a HM or a sub-4 M to get into the runDisney races.  The submission of a Proof of Time (POT) is merely a means of seeding runners in the corrals or holding areas prior to the race starting.  So those that have a POT under the cutoff will be seeded closer to the start.  Those that do not have a POT will be seeded further from the start line based on an estimated pace you submit on your registration (or can edit as well up until the race date).
> 
> View attachment 590806
> 
> If for example, you submitted an estimated finish time of a 5:00-5:30 hr marathon.  Then it is presumed you will be placed in Corral F (or its equivalent based on how Club runDisney is handled).  Whereas if you had a POT under 2 hrs, let's say a 1:20 15k, then you would be placed in Corral B.  The above graphic is theoretical and does not yet represent the known POT cutoff for the M, Goofy, or Dopey.
> 
> The following posts answer your question in more detail.
> 
> *Registration: Race Specific Information*
> 
> *POT (Proof of Time) Race Equivalency Cutoff Confirmed Times*


Yep. I ran the WDW Marathon in 2013 and 2016. But I keep seeing people post things specifically about a sub-2 half or a sub-4 full, and it sounded like they were saying they were hosed without that, which was confusing to me.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

opusone said:


> They updated the Marathon Weekend portion of the website:
> 
> Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race on a USATF certified course reflecting results between January 1, 2019, and September 30, 2021, and must be one of the below listed distances.



SON-OF-A-!!!!! Okay... back to the drawing board. I'll have to find something in the heat of September then.

EDIT:
Well, here's a kicker. I had what might be an A corral time at Rival Run in 2019 (1:40 and change), so all good... Except the results for the Rival Run are not in the rD/Track Shack system. Great. I wonder if they'll take Athlinks.


----------



## Virginiafan

Notice that they having awards for top 3 runners in each age/sex group. Since I did the 1/2 marathon for princess in 2020, I thought we had awards for the 5 top runners.  Did the marathon weekend races in previous years had 3 or 5 top finishers awards?


----------



## Herding_Cats

It will be interesting to see what the character "meets" look like this year since the race info page says:
"Beloved Disney Character *sightings* and entertainment throughout the race" (emphasis mine)


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Virginiafan said:


> Notice that they having awards for top 3 runners in each age/sex group. Since I did the 1/2 marathon for princess in 2020, I thought we had awards for the 5 top runners.  Did the marathon weekend races in previous years had 3 or 5 top finishers awards?



Good question. I thought they changed to 3 for the other weekends before they went away, but I'm not sure. Oddly, there is nothing about awards in the current W&D information.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> SON-OF-A-!!!!! Okay... back to the drawing board. I'll have to find something in the heat of September then.
> 
> EDIT:
> Well, here's a kicker. I had what might be an A corral time at Rival Run in 2019 (1:40 and change), so all good... Except the results for the Rival Run are not in the rD/Track Shack system. Great. I wonder if they'll take Athlinks.



https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/results/swds/swrr19/index.php


Virginiafan said:


> Notice that they having awards for top 3 runners in each age/sex group. Since I did the 1/2 marathon for princess in 2020, I thought we had awards for the 5 top runners.  Did the marathon weekend races in previous years had 3 or 5 top finishers awards?



It used to be Top 5 age group for HM and M runners, and it was Top 3 age group for the 10k.  It does appear everything is now Top 3 *OVERALL* though.  It does not appear that there are age group awards anymore.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

DopeyBadger said:


> https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/results/swds/swrr19/index.php



Okay, how did you know to split the 'swds' and 'swrr'?? I tried just about everything but that.


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> It does not appear that there are age group awards anymore.



Wow.  I mean, why not.  How much money are they going to save?  Seems petty.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Chasing Dopey said:


> Okay, how did you know to split the 'swds' and 'swrr'?? I tried just about everything but that.



I just googled "Star Wars Rival Run 2019 results" and it was the first choice.  So still on the web, but not on runDisney's active site it would appear.



jmasgat said:


> Wow.  I mean, why not.  How much money are they going to save?  Seems petty.



No clue, but a minor amount of money and headaches with mailing out awards.  It's a bummer because I was planning on going for a double AG award during Princess.  I've got a near zero chance for a Top 3 half marathon.  Based on the past four years I've got an outside chance at Top 3 for the 10k, but it'll be moreso dependent on who else shows up.


----------



## SheHulk

Didya notice on the Half Marathon description:
"*Join Donald Duck and Daisy as your fine feathered hosts for a 13.1-mile adventure through the Disney theme parks! "
... and Daisy!!!!! Dreams do come true *


----------



## fatmanatee

Herding_Cats said:


> It will be interesting to see what the character "meets" look like this year since the race info page says:
> "Beloved Disney Character *sightings* and entertainment throughout the race" (emphasis mine)


Would guess they’re playing it safe since meets aren’t happening in the parks at all right now. Once those return, I would guess they’ll also be available for the marathon weekend?


----------



## LdyStormy76

Herding_Cats said:


> It will be interesting to see what the character "meets" look like this year since the race info page says:
> "Beloved Disney Character *sightings* and entertainment throughout the race" (emphasis mine)



My guess, based on what I saw at DLP in 2018, is that characters will be up on a platform of some type.  If they are right along the course, and have photopass photographers with the characters, the photo would be of the character behind the runner.  DLP did that with the Evil Queen during the half marathon.  The 2019 MW 10k did have a character sighting:  Mary Poppins was on a portable stage and visible (sort of) to the runners on then road from where she was on the overpass and talking with them.


----------



## MissLiss279

https://www.rundisney.com/events/virtual/marathon-virtual/events/virtual-races/
Images for each race! (Or at least the virtual ones)


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/events/virtual/marathon-virtual/events/virtual-races/
> Images for each race! (Or at least the virtual ones)



They are bound and determined to try to make Oswald relevant.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Oh my gosh I love them. Please let these be the shirts (and the shirt colors!). Please let me land a bib next Tuesday.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Boy, they threw those designs together fast. The Wine and Dine art is much more intricate.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ugh, Oswald.

Guess the 10k is just his race now.


----------



## Herding_Cats

CP3uhoh said:


> Boy, they threw those designs together fast. The Wine and Dine art is much more intricate.


Is that because it’s mostly the same as last year’s (since it’s the same characters at different distances)?  I admittedly haven’t compared this years wd designs with last years, so I’m just speculating.


----------



## The Expert

I was worried when he wasn't on the main artwork, but so happy the 10K is still my guy! #oswald4eva

Sorry, not sorry, Oswald haters.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

DopeyBadger said:


> I just googled "Star Wars Rival Run 2019 results" and it was the first choice.  So still on the web, but not on runDisney's active site it would appear.



 (Well, sometimes duck duck go just doesn’t cut it I guess.)

And yeah, losing the age group awards is a major blow. Less and less and less.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Looking at the designs, I kind of hope they get a little more intricate as they have a little more time to work on them. They all have some “earidescent” colors on them though, so they would appear to be more than just mock ups since that would tie into the 50th Anniversary celebration. The other hope is that it pops a little more on the finished designs and is actually iridescent and not the blended solid color approximation in the current images.

As for the 10k, it’s a bummer to me because I remember when the race was added along with  the Dopey Challenge in 2014 when the Weekend took its current form. It was such a huge deal that it was Minnie getting her own race and was marketed heavily as such. Personally, I thought it was much more progressive having Minnie with her own race vs. retconning her and Daisy into events that have existed for 20+ years without them. I understand the possible bad optics of having the shorter race being hosted by the female  character, but I thought the Weekend had a much more natural feel when it was the Fab 5 with Dopey as a coincidental, conveniently named outlier. It’s nothing against Oswald and it’s not nostalgia for the bygone era of 2014 ; the whole transition just feels unnecessary, overthought and clumsy imo.


----------



## GreatLakes

I don't like the 10K theme but I'm not running it either so it is what it is but my wife is happy about Pluto for the 5k.

I'm wondering if adding Minnie and Daisy to the theme is to widen the range of women-specific clothing or if they will make their way into the medals. I like the simplicity of just Mickey or Donald but I'm sure they will have something nice 

I also wonder about the coloring. I liked when they were a little bolder. Looking forward to more info coming out like the courses, kids event, and more merchandising.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m hoping for reversible/spinners for Donald/daisy and Mickey/minnie.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I guess I’m in the minority because I like the artwork. Loving tie-in of the “ear”idescence for the 50th. Really hoping those are the t-shirt colors, too. Fingers crossed me and my sister get Dopey bibs next Tuesday!


----------



## MissLiss279

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I guess I’m in the minority because I like the artwork. Loving tie-in of the “ear”idescence for the 50th. Really hoping those are the t-shirt colors, too. Fingers crossed me and my sister get Dopey bibs next Tuesday!


I like them too!

In general I prefer a smaller graphic on the front of shirts (instead of the screen printing covering the whole front). They breathe better and don’t collect as much sweat.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I LOVE the color of the background for the half. So I’m hoping that’s what the shirts are


----------



## opusone

Anybody on here who is part of Gold/Platinum Club runDisney that registered today?  Did they allow registration for Challenges (or only one race)?


----------



## ReindeerMom

Got my Perfect Dopey link this morning, so I am in and looking forward to January!

Proof of Time question:  I submitted a 1:58:18 Half as my POT.  That is not quite a sub 4-hour marathon equivalent, but will it get me in a seeded corral at least for the Half?  Thoughts?


----------



## Chasing Dopey

ReindeerMom said:


> Got my Perfect Dopey link this morning, so I am in and looking forward to January!
> 
> Proof of Time question:  I submitted a 1:58:18 Half as my POT.  That is not quite a sub 4-hour marathon equivalent, but will it get me in a seeded corral at least for the Half?  Thoughts?



I guess that should still put you in D. (A&B for the sub-4s, C for the Club) But get there early. It will be the one with 4000 people in it.


----------



## jmasgat

ReindeerMom said:


> Got my Perfect Dopey link this morning, so I am in and looking forward to January!
> 
> Proof of Time question:  I submitted a 1:58:18 Half as my POT.  That is not quite a sub 4-hour marathon equivalent, but will it get me in a seeded corral at least for the Half?  Thoughts?



They have not--in the past-- broken up the half/full Challenge segments into separate corrals.  If that continues to be the case, I expect they would put you in either B (Based on your half time) or D (if they used a full conversion--assuming ClubDisney goes in C)  for both.

Not that they care, but if they had just made the cutoff "equivalent" for the half and full, it would have been helpful and avoided some angst/questions from many runners.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ReindeerMom said:


> Proof of Time question: I submitted a 1:58:18 Half as my POT. That is not quite a sub 4-hour marathon equivalent, but will it get me in a seeded corral at least for the Half? Thoughts?



Based on recent past, they don't seed separately for the HM and M during the Dopey Challenge.  So whatever they corral you for the HM will be the same as the M unless something has changed.  As to what they'll do, there are three possible scenarios:

1) Despite the HM not being under the race equivalency cutoff of a 4 hr M (I've got an email out to get a definitive cutoff, but I believe it is around 1:53:30), they place you in the POT corral.
2) They appropriately place you in the first non-POT corral since you don't have a 4 hr race equivalent M POT.
3) Place you in the last corral due to insufficient POT submitted.  This is a possibility, but with your time being so close to the cutoff it's entirely possible they wouldn't do this.  It does however remain a possibility.  But if you say submitted a 2:25 HM POT, then they may very well put you in the last corral.

I would venture to guess Option 2 is the most likely outcome.  Option 1 and 3 are slim in your specific case.


----------



## Barca33Runner

My sister got her Perfect Dopey link as well. That’s our high stress registration taken care of. Now I can just worry about mine. Still going to try for Dopey, but if I end up going Goofy or Marathon that’ll be just fine.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

DopeyBadger said:


> Based on recent past, they don't seed separately for the HM and M during the Dopey Challenge.  So whatever they corral you for the HM will be the same as the M unless something has changed.  As to what they'll do, there are three possible scenarios:
> 
> 1) Despite the HM not being under the race equivalency cutoff of a 4 hr M (I've got an email out to get a definitive cutoff, but I believe it is around 1:53:30), they place you in the POT corral.
> 2) They appropriately place you in the first non-POT corral since you don't have a 4 hr race equivalent M POT.
> 3) Place you in the last corral due to insufficient POT submitted.  This is a possibility, but with your time being so close to the cutoff it's entirely possible they wouldn't do this.  It does however remain a possibility.  But if you say submitted a 2:25 HM POT, then they may very well put you in the last corral.
> 
> I would venture to guess Option 2 is the most likely outcome.  Option 1 and 3 are slim in your specific case.



I believe Option 2 based on the guidance on the website, "Goofy’s Race and a Half Challenge and Dopey Challenge participants should adhere to Full Marathon proof of time requirements. "


----------



## DopeyBadger

ReindeerMom said:


> Proof of Time question: I submitted a 1:58:18 Half as my POT. That is not quite a sub 4-hour marathon equivalent, but will it get me in a seeded corral at least for the Half? Thoughts?



The HM submission as a Marathon POT for cutoff is 1:53:45 per my correspondence with them.


----------



## ValW

opusone said:


> Anybody on here who is part of Gold/Platinum Club runDisney that registered today?  Did they allow registration for Challenges (or only one race)?



Yes, they allow registration for the Challenges (it's considered one race).

FYI: There is a pre-order jacket available.


----------



## ReindeerMom

DopeyBadger said:


> The HM submission as a Marathon POT for cutoff is 1:53:45 per my correspondence with them.


Thank you for the confirmation.  Looks like I better wrap my brain around pulling off a 1:53:44 in my next Half! Speed work, here I come!


----------



## anneeb

opusone said:


> Anybody on here who is part of Gold/Platinum Club runDisney that registered today?  Did they allow registration for Challenges (or only one race)?



I was able to register for Dopey today through the club runDisney email link. I have a platinum membership so had the option to do 1 of any of the registration options. 

What I'm curious about is for gold, are you able to register for Dopey or just Goofy because Dopey includes the shorter distances? If you can do Dopey with a gold membership, I'm not sure the extra cost of platinum makes sense (not that it really makes sense, I'm still feeling guilty for spending money on club runDisney at all lol).


----------



## anneeb

ValW said:


> FYI: There is a pre-order jacket available.


Is there an option to see the jacket before ordering it? I've never pre-ordered race merchandise.


----------



## RunningProf

GreatLakes said:


> I don't like the 10K theme but I'm not running it either so it is what it is but my wife is happy about Pluto for the 5k.
> 
> I'm wondering if adding Minnie and Daisy to the theme is to widen the range of women-specific clothing or if they will make their way into the medals. I like the simplicity of just Mickey or Donald but I'm sure they will have something nice
> 
> I also wonder about the coloring. I liked when they were a little bolder. Looking forward to more info coming out like the courses, kids event, and more merchandising.


Minnie and Mickey were both on the marathon medal two years ago (opposite sides of a spinner) and last year for the virtual race. The virtual half medal had both Donald and Daisy on it last year. I don't think they would go backwards and remove them this year so it is probably a safe bet they will both be there.


----------



## ValW

anneeb said:


> Is there an option to see the jacket before ordering it? I've never pre-ordered race merchandise.



No pictures


----------



## anneeb

ReindeerMom said:


> Got my Perfect Dopey link this morning, so I am in and looking forward to January!
> 
> Proof of Time question:  I submitted a 1:58:18 Half as my POT.  That is not quite a sub 4-hour marathon equivalent, but will it get me in a seeded corral at least for the Half?  Thoughts?



I had this issue for Goofy.  My HM POT put me in the 2:00-2:14 corral for the wine and dine half, but because it wasn't fast enough for the comparable marathon corral when I used the same race as POT for Goofy I ended up in the 2:15-2:30 corral for the HM on Marathon race weekend. 

I'm finding the sub2/sub4 POT a bit of a relief. I had plans to try for a better POT in September to make the cut off for both the HM/M races in January (based on past years' cut offs). But there's no way I can get sub 4, so now I don't have to worry about it. Yay!


----------



## Bunkie1979

ValW said:


> No pictures



Do you happen to know if it is a Marathon Weekend jacket, or a Dopey jacket, or maybe they have both? Thanks!


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Bunkie1979 said:


> Do you happen to know if it is a Marathon Weekend jacket, or a Dopey jacket, or maybe they have both? Thanks!



In the past, there is a pre-order race jacket celebrating the whole weekend, and it doesn't specify a specific race. At the race merchandise area there will be items for the individual races, which may include a jacket, or pull over, of dubious quality. (If it's got a good design, expect it to sell out early, and show up at triple the price on eBay.)


----------



## Outonarun

Bunkie1979 said:


> Do you happen to know if it is a Marathon Weekend jacket, or a Dopey jacket, or maybe they have both? Thanks!


The item available when registering is called "Weekend Jacket."


----------



## Disney at Heart

Perfectly Goofy DH registered for #17 today. That means we can both be on computers/ phones under my account next Tuesday to register me. I’m not really sure I can do another marathon, but I’ll try for Goofy so I can run with him. Like several others, I’ve got no chance of POT, so I no longer will worry about that.


----------



## anneeb

Chasing Dopey said:


> In the past, there is a pre-order race jacket celebrating the whole weekend, and it doesn't specify a specific race. At the race merchandise area there will be items for the individual races, which may include a jacket, or pull over, of dubious quality. (If it's got a good design, expect it to sell out early, and show up at triple the price on eBay.)


Do they have the general race weekend jacket at the expo too or is it just pre-order? I'm interested in a weekend jacket but it's hard to justify buying without seeing it first.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ReindeerMom said:


> Thank you for the confirmation.  Looks like I better wrap my brain around pulling off a 1:53:44 in my next Half! Speed work, here I come!



You've got this!  I'd say with limited time until the cutoff (Sept 30th) you can go one of two ways with training.  

1) If you can currently run a mile in under 7:20, then focus on pacing in and around HM Tempo.  Something like a over/under workout can really be fruitful on a short time frame.  But it's a really challenging workout.  Something like 400m at HM Tempo + 400m at 2% faster than Lactate Threshold as repeats.   This floods your legs with fatigue by products and since you don't allow actual resting intervals you're forcing your body to clear fatigue at pace.  Do no more than 20 consecutive min or 4 miles of this type of workout (whichever comes first).

2) If you can't currently run a mile under 7:20, then work on pacing between mile to 5k pace.  Because it would suggest you lack the prerequisite speed to go sub 1:54.  Something like reps at 3k pace can really be fruitful.  Check out Daniels VDOT calculator for I pace, and then do reps of 2-5 min with equal (or -1 min) resting intervals.  Do no more than 20 total min of I pace in a single workout.


----------



## PrincessV

Enabling Opportunity here! 

I'm torn... part of me thinks I'm kind of over the 5K and 10K, and I've never done Goofy as a stand-alone, so maybe I should go that route. But part of me also thinks if ever there was a year to do all 4 races with Dopey, this might be it, between the 50th anniversary and first MW back after the pandemic. I guess I need to decide pretty soon, so.... GO!


----------



## Livelovedance

PrincessV said:


> Enabling Opportunity here!
> 
> I'm torn... part of me thinks I'm kind of over the 5K and 10K, and I've never done Goofy as a stand-alone, so maybe I should go that route. But part of me also thinks if ever there was a year to do all 4 races with Dopey, this might be it, between the 50th anniversary and first MW back after the pandemic. I guess I need to decide pretty soon, so.... GO!


Tough decision! I can see both options being good ones. This year would be a great year to do Dopey and celebrate a comeback to live runDisney races! I think you’ll get a decent amount of replies to go for Dopey if you feel you’re trained for it, so I’ll give a reason to possibly wait.

Someone please correct me if I’m wrong, but I think 2023 is a Dopey anniversary year. The WDW 50th anniversary celebration is 18 months, so the parks will be celebrating the 50th for both the 2022 and 2023 Marathon weekends. You could do Goofy this year, and then celebrate the 50th anniversary and the Dopey anniversary at the same time!


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessV said:


> Enabling Opportunity here!
> 
> I'm torn... part of me thinks I'm kind of over the 5K and 10K, and I've never done Goofy as a stand-alone, so maybe I should go that route. But part of me also thinks if ever there was a year to do all 4 races with Dopey, this might be it, between the 50th anniversary and first MW back after the pandemic. I guess I need to decide pretty soon, so.... GO!


So the first year of the SW races I decided to ‘just’ run the challenge - no 5k. It saved me a day of vacation. Did I really need to run the 5k??
But then when I got there, I was really missing running it. I think when the weekend gets closer, you will want to run all the races, because there will be a lot of  excitement for the weekend - and you will just want to get it started earlier….


----------



## The Expert

PrincessV said:


> Enabling Opportunity here!
> 
> I'm torn... part of me thinks I'm kind of over the 5K and 10K, and I've never done Goofy as a stand-alone, so maybe I should go that route. But part of me also thinks if ever there was a year to do all 4 races with Dopey, this might be it, between the 50th anniversary and first MW back after the pandemic. I guess I need to decide pretty soon, so.... GO!



I was having a similar struggle. I did my first and only full at WDW in 2020, along with the 10K. My original plan was do try Dopey in 2021, with those two full marathons being my only ones. Well, thanks to the heat and the course cut, while I made it through my first full, it wasn't truly a test of what I could do and I want a do-over. So I shifted that plan to re-do the 10K and full in 2021 and Dopey in 2022. Then things went kablooey! 

With everything that's happened, I am suddenly very conscious that we're simply not guaranteed anything, including our own ability to train and complete those races. So if I want to do it "someday", then someday may as well be right now. So I'm registering (fingers crossed) for Dopey on Tuesday.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Livelovedance said:


> Someone please correct me if I’m wrong, but I think 2023 is a Dopey anniversary year. The WDW 50th anniversary celebration is 18 months, so the parks will be celebrating the 50th for both the 2022 and 2023 Marathon weekends. You could do Goofy this year, and then celebrate the 50th anniversary and the Dopey anniversary at the same time!



Ok, now you’ve got me thinking. I hadn’t considered this. Maybe 2023 is the year I go for Dopey? Seems like maybe things are aligning. I’m already registered for a deferred local HM in January 2022 and I don’t know if I could be trained for it this year anyway. I was already kind of thinking of skipping my local race next year to do the MW 2023 and mulling on Dopey. I actually do think it would be a one and done event for me, so 2023 might be the perfect year to do it.


----------



## Livelovedance

The Expert said:


> With everything that's happened, I am suddenly very conscious that we're simply not guaranteed anything, including our own ability to train and complete those races. So if I want to do it "someday", then someday may as well be right now. So I'm registering (fingers crossed) for Dopey on Tuesday.


This is an excellent point! A huge lesson I’ve taken from this is that nothing is guaranteed. I’m taking the time to do more things that I want to do while I can do them. 



HangWithMerida said:


> Ok, now you’ve got me thinking. I hadn’t considered this. Maybe 2023 is the year I go for Dopey? Seems like maybe things are aligning. I’m already registered for a deferred local HM in January 2022 and I don’t know if I could be trained for it this year anyway. I was already kind of thinking of skipping my local race next year to do the MW 2023 and mulling on Dopey. I actually do think it would be a one and done event for me, so 2023 might be the perfect year to do it.


That’s my plan! Prior to covid I decided I wanted to run the marathon, but I wanted to make sure I had enough time to really train for it. My plan was (and still is today) to run the marathon in 2022, and Dopey in 2023. I decided I wanted to enjoy the experience of my first marathon on its own, and then take on the Dopey challenge afterwards so I’ll know I can complete a marathon before registering. I knew about the Dopey anniversary, I just didn’t realize until this morning that the 50th anniversary celebration would align at the same time. It sounds like a perfect opportunity!


----------



## CP3uhoh

DopeyBadger said:


> The HM submission as a Marathon POT for cutoff is 1:53:45 per my correspondence with them.


and a sigh of relief as I got a PR of 1:49:26 in March. Will be interested to see how many people are in those first two corrals.


----------



## DopeyBadger

CP3uhoh said:


> and a sigh of relief as I got a PR of 1:49:26 in March. Will be interested to see how many people are in those first two corrals.



I think 2018-2020 give us a pretty good idea.



12.9% of the field in 2018, 12.5% of the field in 2019, and 11.1% of the field in 2020 (for the marathon).  That's 2053-3457 runners depending on the final field size.  It's interesting to see that the % of the field is rather consistent despite the field going from nearly 27,000 down to 18,000.  Although these three years show a slow slight decline of the top POT in the fields.  The decline is sharper when you include data from 2014-2017.

In 2017, it was 13.0% of the field (spread in a different number of corrals, but using 4 hrs as cutoff) and 3059/23621 runners.
In 2015, it was 20.8% of the field (spread in a different number of corrals, but using 4 hrs as cutoff) and 5510/26852 runners.
In 2014, it was 20.9% of the field (spread in a different number of corrals, but using 4 hrs as cutoff) and 5533/26532 runners.


----------



## SheHulk

Anybody know why Chip & Dale are on the banner art for the weekend, but don't seem to be associated with any specific race?


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Anybody know why Chip & Dale are on the banner art for the weekend, but don't seem to be associated with any specific race?


Kids’ race/kids’ adventure or whatever it’s going to be???


----------



## SheHulk

MissLiss279 said:


> Kids’ race/kids’ adventure or whatever it’s going to be???


Ooh good guess! And that would be cute!


----------



## Spikester

Looking at the Run Disney site,  for the Virtual races, it has the themes on each race,  with the pictures that were published earlier, but they aren't there on the in person races.  I wonder if the themes will be different on the virtual ones than the in person ones.
ETA:  on the 1/2 it says to join Donald and Daisy and on the full it says Mickey/Minnie and friends.  nothing on the 10K or 5K.  And the banner on the top is different.  My sister is hoping for Chip and Dale.


----------



## azrivest

Spikester said:


> Looking at the Run Disney site,  for the Virtual races, it has the themes on each race,  with the pictures that were published earlier, but they aren't there on the in person races.  I wonder if the themes will be different on the virtual ones than the in person ones.



Seems like it's going to be the same, re @DopeyBadger 's post from previously:

Medals


----------



## The Expert

Spikester said:


> Looking at the Run Disney site,  for the Virtual races, it has the themes on each race,  with the pictures that were published earlier, but they aren't there on the in person races.  I wonder if the themes will be different on the virtual ones than the in person ones.
> ETA:  on the 1/2 it says to join Donald and Daisy and on the full it says Mickey/Minnie and friends.  nothing on the 10K or 5K.  And the banner on the top is different.  My sister is hoping for Chip and Dale.



I doubt this, but it would certainly be an interesting way for rD to gauge how much the theme/character affects registration. If the in-person 10K ends up being C&D, I'll register for the virtual as well to get the Oswald swag. They could easily do a comparison of folks who register for the same distance both in-person and virtual (though the numbers might be small enough that it's hard to draw conclusions).


----------



## MissLiss279

runDisney blog post about the themes for Marathon Weekend:

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/celebrate-the-50th-anniversary-of-the-walt-disney/
Confirmed that Oswald is for the 10k.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Chip and dale was the Kids’ medal “last” year, wasn’t it?


----------



## Spikester

I don't remember.   I do love the Daisy/Donald theme for the half.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

The blog post artwork doesn’t show Chip and Dale.


----------



## Spikester

princesspirateandrunner said:


> The blog post artwork doesn’t show Chip and Dale.


I noticed that too.


----------



## lhermiston

Does anyone recall how many bib numbers we can associate with a single memory maker?

My plan is to go with two friends who are doing Dopey. I’m going to go for Goofy. That should be five bibs, right?


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m curious about this too


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Does anyone recall how many bib numbers we can associate with a single memory maker?
> 
> My plan is to go with two friends who are doing Dopey. I’m going to go for Goofy. That should be five bibs, right?



The language on the results page suggest 5 bibs per race.  So it sounds like you would have 2 bibs for 5k/10k (2 Dopeys), and 3 bibs for HM/M (2 Dopeys and 1 Goofy).  So you could still have an additional 3 bibs for 5k, 3 bibs for 10k, 2 bibs for HM, and 2 bibs for M.



This is also what rteetz confirmed back in a post in Jan 2020 (link).


----------



## nostalgic4disney

I noticed that there was nothing about the HM 25th anniversary on the artwork. Maybe it will be on the medals like the other anniversaries.


----------



## ValW

nostalgic4disney said:


> I noticed that there was nothing about the HM 25th anniversary on the artwork. Maybe it will be on the medals like the other anniversaries.



I wonder if they bumped it a year due to the fact there wasn't a race in 2017.

ETA: 2023 could be a banner year for anniversary races!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> The language on the results page suggest 5 bibs per race.  So it sounds like you would have 2 bibs for 5k/10k (2 Dopeys), and 3 bibs for HM/M (2 Dopeys and 1 Goofy).  So you could still have an additional 3 bibs for 5k, 3 bibs for 10k, 2 bibs for HM, and 2 bibs for M.
> 
> View attachment 591371
> 
> This is also what rteetz confirmed back in a post in Jan 2020 (link).



Thanks!


----------



## CP3uhoh

Can we all agree to have two, maybe 3 max windows open Tuesday so we don't all have to wait 45 minutes to an hour to register for races that are not selling out in 20 minutes? I know, I know, I just thought I would suggest it.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Sorry no can do. 

I’m planning on having one device in as soon as they open it, one at 10:00 and one at 10:05.


----------



## The Expert

I wish that were realistic, but here's something we CAN do to help each other out. The new system gives you a queue ID in tiny print just under your wait window. If you click on that number, you can get a URL in a pop-up box to rejoin that queue at any time. For the Touch of Disney event in the spring at DL, people who got in with one queue ID but had others still active with short waits were DMing each other the remaining active queue ID links. (DM is best since anybody can use the link if it's just posted.) We created kind of a buddy system and most of us ended up not having to wait as long. 

I think @DopeyBadger might even have screenshots of this somewhere? I know it was shared on the W&D thread during their registration. 

p.s. If you see that the queue ID is the same on two windows, close one of them. You need to use incognito windows or separate browsers to get multiple queue IDs on the same device.


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Expert said:


> I wish that were realistic, but here's something we CAN do to help each other out. The new system gives you a queue ID in tiny print just under your wait window. If you click on that number, you can get a URL in a pop-up box to rejoin that queue at any time. For the Touch of Disney event in the spring at DL, people who got in with one queue ID but had others still active with short waits were DMing each other the remaining active queue ID links. (DM is best since anybody can use the link if it's just posted.) We created kind of a buddy system and most of us ended up not having to wait as long.
> 
> I think @DopeyBadger might even have screenshots of this somewhere? I know it was shared on the W&D thread during their registration.
> 
> p.s. If you see that the queue ID is the same on two windows, close one of them. You need to use incognito windows or separate browsers to get multiple queue IDs on the same device.



You can see the queue ID in the image below starting with "28de".


----------



## Rogue224

Well, last week our plans changed and won’t be able to do MW this January.   Bummed as it would be first Dopey.   But it could be a blessing. Doing my first marathon in October (Wineglass).  That’ll be a gauge to show me what to work on for the next year.  I was getting overwhelmed mentally.  Anyways I look forward to reading how everyone does!  I’ll be cheering you all on!   Best of luck to all for registering Tuesday no matter what race(s) you’re going for!   Maybe we’ll see some of you at W&D in November!


----------



## chantaldb

The Expert said:


> buddy system


I'd like to get hooked up with a buddy, as I will be trying to access the site on my mobile phone, from a hotel room. Bad timing to plan a vacation!


----------



## The Expert

It kind of happened on the fly, with people picking folks from the thread who said they were still waiting and telling them to check their DMs. It's hard to know who will get in and have extra queues that are shorter than yours until it's happening.


----------



## Dis5150

I want to do Dopey. But I don't want to train for a marathon. But I want to do Dopey.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Dis5150 said:


> I want to do Dopey. But I don't want to train for a marathon. But I want to do Dopey.


I feel like you get me...


----------



## Disney at Heart

chantaldb said:


> I'd like to get hooked up with a buddy, as I will be trying to access the site on my mobile phone, from a hotel room. Bad timing to plan a vacation!


DH and I each had a phone and a computer in the queue for W&D registration. My phone got in first, even though I clicked it after the laptop. Don’t underestimate the iPhone! Good luck.
ETA iPhone 8


----------



## SheHulk

Very specific question, but has anybody requested a late checkout at the Swan/Dolphin on Marathon Sunday? I saw on the info post in the S/D thread they mention you can pay for a late checkout but when I asked over there whether that was something you could count on, or whether it's dependent on availability, nobody answered. I would never count on it at a Disney hotel but if there is a paid option at those Marriott hotels that you could rely on, it would greatly influence my decision on what races to sign up for on Tuesday. I really really should fly out sometime Sunday but if I can't be sure to get a shower in after the marathon I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## The Expert

SheHulk said:


> Very specific question, but has anybody requested a late checkout at the Swan/Dolphin on Marathon Sunday? I saw on the info post in the S/D thread they mention you can pay for a late checkout but when I asked over there whether that was something you could count on, or whether it's dependent on availability, nobody answered. I would never count on it at a Disney hotel but if there is a paid option at those Marriott hotels that you could rely on, it would greatly influence my decision on what races to sign up for on Tuesday. I really really should fly out sometime Sunday but if I can't be sure to get a shower in after the marathon I just wouldn't do it.



My husband has a high level Marriott status and they've given us late checkout every time we've stayed at Swan or Dolphin. I think it's usually available as a paid option if you don't have status, but it also depends on how full the hotel is the night you're checking out.


----------



## jmasgat

SheHulk said:


> Very specific question, but has anybody requested a late checkout at the Swan/Dolphin on Marathon Sunday? I saw on the info post in the S/D thread they mention you can pay for a late checkout but when I asked over there whether that was something you could count on, or whether it's dependent on availability, nobody answered. I would never count on it at a Disney hotel but if there is a paid option at those Marriott hotels that you could rely on, it would greatly influence my decision on what races to sign up for on Tuesday. I really really should fly out sometime Sunday but if I can't be sure to get a shower in after the marathon I just wouldn't do it.



Are you planning on staying at Swolphin anyway? I expect you could use the health club for a shower--have them hold your luggage and keep a small bad with a change of clothes, etc.

Same goes for some of the Disney resorts (I have also used facilities at e.g. BWV, OKW in previous, totally illegal pool hopping)


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> Are you planning on staying at Swolphin anyway? I expect you could use the health club for a shower--have them hold your luggage and keep a small bad with a change of clothes, etc.
> 
> Same goes for some of the Disney resorts (I have also used facilities at e.g. BWV, OKW in previous, totally illegal pool hopping)


Oh yeah do you know for a fact they have a shower at the health club? If not I'll look into it. Not ideal but if I really really want to run the marathon that's a way. I was planning on staying there regardless, unless some really huge AP discount is released for Disney hotels. We're willing to try something different.


----------



## SheHulk

Oh and while we're at it, if anybody has any bad race transportation stories/ other info I should know about staying here for race weekend please let me know!


----------



## FFigawi

SheHulk said:


> Oh and while we're at it, if anybody has any bad race transportation stories/ other info I should know about staying here for race weekend please let me know!



Every hotel and resort have their fair share of race morning transportation debacles. It’s really the luck of the draw which resort it happens to on any particular day. One nice thing about Swolphin is that it’s a very short & easy drive to the start. If something goes wrong, chances are you’ll get there in time anyway.


----------



## Jillfo

SheHulk said:


> Oh and while we're at it, if anybody has any bad race transportation stories/ other info I should know about staying here for race weekend please let me know!


I stayed at the Swan for W&D 2019 and MW 2020.  I was on one of the first buses for each and had no problems.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 163 days from marathon weekend!

This week’s Sundays are for Disney is going to get derailed pretty quickly, so let’s lean into it: what will you try to register for Tuesday?

My priority is Goofy, followed by the full. If I don’t get into the full, I’ll stay home this year.

Good luck and have a great week, everyone!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DH and I are planning to go for Goofy this year. We’ve done the full three times—2016, 2019, and 2020—and had planned to register for Goofy in 2021.  
We’re hoping to convince DS23 to come down and join us for the half.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I've been spending way too much mental energy on this question this week. I really really should fly back home Sunday. Could I fly home Monday morning? Yes, but it's foolish given the work week I have afterward. And my real rD goal this year is to try Princess, something new for me, which works great with my work schedule. As opposed to MW which is terrible for my schedule.

BUT we have active APs AND I have this covid mentality of, Do everything you want NOW because it could be taken away for a long time at any moment. So, I thought, OK, we will do a January trip over MW and I'll just run the half on Saturday. But we all know how that thinking goes. I'm imagining myself looking out my window on Sunday morning and seeing everybody running, and walking around the parks and seeing the medals, and being green with envy and coming home from my vacation in a bad mood, and now I'm thinking about the marathon. And if I do the marathon, why not just do Goofy? 

So, in descending order of sanity (and maybe ascending order of likelihood, if I have my choice):
1) Just the half, get that Daisy medal
2) Just the full, get the full experience
3) Goofy, really get the big tamale


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> what will you try to register for Tuesday?


Health problems will probably keep me to the 5k or less. But I’m coming for the Copper Creek Cabins whether I get a bib or not!


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: I’ve been giving this a lot of thought. I want to do the Dopey and that’s what Im currently training for. However it’s not the miles that worry me, it’s 4 days of 5am race starts. If I don’t do the Dopey, I would do the Marathon and hopefully one of the 5 or 10k


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD: I empathize with @SheHulk because I'm having similar issues with my work schedule and the races I'd like to do. It's really rude for jobs to come between us and runDisney...  (totally joking of course, I'm thankful to have a job to go to and to be able to afford to do these races!)

I'm planning on registering for the marathon. My plan allows me to just take off one day. I could probably do it without taking off any days, but it'll be my first marathon and I'd like the opportunity to rest and enjoy the accomplishment afterwards instead of rushing to get home for work the next day (I also don't want to be the one that can't walk after sitting on a plane after the marathon!). I'll miss a lot of the fun of the week, but I know I'll have a good time anyway. I'm really looking forward to it!

I also think covid has changed my mindset a bit, and inspired me to strive for what I want to do, as opposed to what I think I should do. This marathon will be my first major accomplishment since the pandemic began! My next running goal will be Dopey 2023, and I'm planning to save my time off to make it happen!


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: The full for me and I'm going to train for a BQ. I don't really have a backup because I think the marathon will be the easiest of all to get. My wife is going to try for the 5k and it will be her first rD race. Hopefully whatever they announce for the kids is fun and I'll register my son for that when I can.


----------



## Kerry1957

"Just" the full, and I am going to virtually slap the next person who uses the word "just".  Hint...the vile offender will probably be me.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Fingers crossed for Dopey. Not sure what I’ll do if I don’t get a bib. Maybe nothing and just attend DATW????


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Order of preference: Dopey, Goofy, Full

If those are sold out I'm sure the Half, 10K, and 5K already will be as well. I'm not really worried about getting one of those races though.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> Order of preference: Dopey, Goofy, Full
> 
> If those are sold out I'm sure the Half, 10K, and 5K already will be as well. I'm not really worried about getting one of those races though.


Same order as this for me.

I really don’t know what to expect Tuesday. With Wine & Dine races still being open, I should be hopeful, but there’s still that seed of doubt that it’s just that W&D is too soon and Marathon Weekend is so much more popular and will therefore be way harder.


----------



## pixarmom

Livelovedance said:


> I also think covid has changed my mindset a bit



Really appreciate this and taking it into consideration as I'm also undecided for marathon weekend!  @mateojr and I will try to register for the 10K and I can't decide between trying for the half or marathon or Goofy.  Part of it is POT - I haven't been running for time since my @DopeyBadger PRs in 2016-17.  Thanks to his plan, I met my sub-1:50 half goal and sub-4:00 full goal, so after a long stretch of maintenance runs, I'm dusting off that plan for the Wine and Dine half right now!  I have 2019 half POT but my marathon POT is too old.  Part of it is time away from school and work, etc. Most of it is uncertainty regarding my ability.  Agree with @GreatLakes that marathon may be easiest to get, so runDisney may make the decision for me!


----------



## dobball23

SAFD: Dopey is my goal for Tuesday. I've been planning it since the end of Marathon Weekend 2020. Fingers crossed I get in!


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Just locked down plans last night. Friend and I are meeting for Dopey. If we don't get in, not sure what I'll do (probably stalk the website for openings).


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  My order of priority is:


Dopey
Dopey
Dopey
Dopey
All 4 races (isn’t there a special term for that?)
Dopey
Goofy
Marathon


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- After much deliberation I’ll be going for the 10k and half. I had to take a month off due to a back injury and it’s still not completely solved, so I’ve decided not to go for dopey this year. Hopefully 2023!


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> SAFD: Fingers crossed for Dopey. Not sure what I’ll do if I don’t get a bib. Maybe nothing and just attend DATW????



Your presence at DATW will be required, pal. GOOF TROOP!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I am planning on Dopey for me, the half for my daughter and adding three 5k’s for the family.  Too much?  

We are doing in to chunks, I register for Dopey and Half for daughter.  Wife goes after the three 5k’s.  If I miss out on Dopey, then it is Goofy or Full.  I just really want my daughter to get the Half.  She has wanted to do since she was 10 and she is finally old enough.

Whatever happens we are going to Disney for our first DVC stay at Wilderness Lodge, so it is a win!  Good luck to all!


----------



## Herding_Cats

The plan is goofy, then the full (and probably virtual half because Donald/daisy), and if those fail, virtual dopey.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Marathon (that is all.....)


----------



## opusone

SAFD: 5k for my daughter and Dopey for me since this is the first time I am able to make MW and have no idea when the stars will align again


----------



## RunningProf

SAFD: Planning to meet up with my virtual Dopey crew from last year and run it in the parks with them this year. If any of us don't get Dopey we will be devastated. If I have to do a backup plan it is Goofy and then the full in that order.


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> ...the full (and probably virtual half because Donald/daisy)...


See, I've been thinking about this. The only reason I would want to do Goofy instead of Marathon only (NOT "just" ) is because I want a medal with Daisy on it. Frankly, since I'm running the Princess half anyway (fingers crossed I get in), I feel like the half course on MW is very similar to that and don't need to do them both within 2 months of each other.
The virtual option is a potential game-changer: you can basically just "buy" the medal and run a half whenever to "earn" it, and not have to go to work the week after MW exhausted from 2 early wakeups and 39 miles instead of 1early wakeup and 26.2.


----------



## Genieyourefree

SAFD: hoping to get into Dopey…if not my second choice would be for Goofy, but at the very least I hope to get in for my first full.


----------



## Guidman

SAFD:  Only the full for me is the plan.  Hoping there's somewhat decent odds I'll be able to get in.


----------



## Livelovedance

Guidman said:


> Hoping there's somewhat decent odds I'll be able to get in.


I've been randomly checking the ACS charity registration page since it opened yesterday. The race that still has the most spots left through them is the full, and by a large margin. I've heard that the full doesn't usually sell out right away through regular registration either, so I think the odds are pretty good!

I'm leaning towards a charity registration for Princess, so I'll have a little more time to fundraise. I'm still deciding between them and another charity.


----------



## 1lilspark

For me I’m teetering on if I want to do the 10K on the one hand 50th anniversary on the other am I that emotionally attached to Oswald (though if the shirts are the same shade of green as the logos I do like it…)
Im already in it for W&D and am waiting on further details about Spring Surprise (hotel is booked while I continue to waffle the next few days)


----------



## The Expert

I'm ::gulp:: going for Dopey! If I don't get that, I'll do the full and 10K like I did in 2020. 

Hoping to get my step-dad in for the 10K (my mom will also be on to help with that).


----------



## patrickmit

SAFD: I'm going for Dopey! I didn't finish it in 2020 -- what a foreshadow of the year to come -- so this time I'm back to avenge it!

Considering, the 5K in Dopey 2020 was my first race ever, this time I know what I'm getting in to.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’m hoping for Dopey and if that’s sold out and I can get the Marathon or Goofy, I’d probably do them.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Dopey for my wife, and "just" the 5k for me.

now I gotta duck from @Kerry1957


----------



## Jennx36

SAFD: Marathon only for me and the hubby.  Any tips on getting in?  Are you able to register more than one person at a time?


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Looks like I will be cheering from afar. I just spoke to my runDisney buddy and some life things are too up in the air to commit to anything at the moment. But maybe if things don't sell out we'll revisit the topic in a few weeks.


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> See, I've been thinking about this. The only reason I would want to do Goofy instead of Marathon only (NOT "just" ) is because I want a medal with Daisy on it. Frankly, since I'm running the Princess half anyway (fingers crossed I get in), I feel like the half course on MW is very similar to that and don't need to do them both within 2 months of each other.
> The virtual option is a potential game-changer: you can basically just "buy" the medal and run a half whenever to "earn" it, and not have to go to work the week after MW exhausted from 2 early wakeups and 39 miles instead of 1early wakeup and 26.2.


For the 2020 virtual MW, I was going to join the marathon, but when they came out with Daisy on the Half shirts and medals, I decided to go ahead and make it Goofy!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I’m planning on Dopey, but like others have said, if I don’t get that - Goofy or Marathon.

Also, I PR’d my marathon today!! Made it just under 4 hours for a new POT! I will say I was struggling a little the last 10ish miles, but the dangling fruit of a POT, kept me going knowing that I still had a chance to break 4 hours. Although it was a PR, it was a downhill marathon, and per findmymarathon’s race comparison, my time for this course would be equivalent to about 10 minutes slower on my home flat marathon. But I’ll still take the PR!!


----------



## pluto377

Just wanted to add that I’m going to do the virtual 5k too because I really want that Pluto medal but I don’t want to wake up early and take another vacation day for it


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Dopey for me.  I felt robbed last year when they would not even give this Canadian an option to get virtual medals (ran it anyway in the snow)
DD = 5k
DS = Half


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Got my charity registration done for Goofy.  After the run on the surface of the sun in 2020 I thought I was done with the marathon, but we all know how that goes. 

Looking forward to someone starting the weather watching thread on Wednesday!


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: Planning to sign up for Goofy. I considered Dopey since I’ll be there anyway but then remembered the 4 early mornings.


----------



## garneska

SAFD: first is marathon once secured will go for the 10K.  I am hoping to get into both.  While 10k will probably sell out before the marathon, marathon is most important so getting that first.  DH will do himself for the half.  Basically I may be up early 3 of the four mornings.  Feels like i should do dopey.


----------



## xjillianpaige

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 163 days from marathon weekend!
> 
> This week’s Sundays are for Disney is going to get derailed pretty quickly, so let’s lean into it: what will you try to register for Tuesday?



My goal is the marathon! I'll be at work and my ability to get online is iffy, so a friend who I will be running with is going to be ready to get me registered if I can't step away from camp for an hour.


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:  Dopey for me; marathon for wife.  If I don’t get dopey I may go goofy then marathon.  I’ve done WDW marathon 4 times, but no other races there.


----------



## kevin75

SAFD: My wife and I have just really started running since January, so the two of us are going to try for the 10K, having never run a runDisney race.  That will also be easier for me to take time off of work (I'm a teacher), especially considering I'll have taken a week off in mid-November for our family WDW trip.


----------



## steph0808

Undecided at the moment. Most likely the marathon. Considering Goofy because of Daisy and also my brother says he wants to do a half, and Goofy makes it easy for me to run with him and still do the marathon like I want. 

But my brother talks a big game but hasn't started training at all. Or talked to his wife about it.

So I'm most likely going to be doing the marathon. 

Next year I'm in for Dopey anniversary though.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: For me, I'm definitely going for Dopey!  All the miles, all the medals, all the fun, and none of the sleep (there had to be at least one downside)!  

For my wife and other in-laws traveling with us, the half.  Let's hope registration goes smoothly.  I'm feeling a whole lot better about all of us getting the races we want, given how low the demand was for W&D.  I'm thinking Marathon Weekend definitely won't be a one-day sellout, at the very least.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Hoping to register for my first marathon. "Just" a marathon for me!  Lol!

I'm already feeling the nerves and we are still 25 hours out.  It's going to be a rough morning tomorrow.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: I still have no idea!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jennx36 said:


> Any tips on getting in? Are you able to register more than one person at a time?



Tips: Multiple devices, multiple different browsers (or use of Incognito), opening each browser either before or after official registration begins.  The time it takes to get through from Queue to Registering, takes far longer than the registration as well.  And be aware that once you begin registration it does not hold a spot for you, so be quick and accurate through there.  Yes, you can register more than one person at a time.  I've included a link below with a nice run-down with pictures of what registration will be like.

*Registration Run-Down w/ Images! (A comprehensive run-down of the registration process)*


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: Hoping to sign up for my first full marathon, having done the Half in 2020 and (virtually) 2021!


----------



## hauntedcity

My wife and I are (hopefully) in for the Half Marathon.  It's been 10 years since our first-ever half, which was the 15th anniversary Half Marathon!   

 It would be cool if they have a 25th anniversary type medal, but after the 2017 cancellation (good thing we did the Goofy that year, or it would have been a very sad weekend!) and the 2020 virtual, WHO KNOWS how they are counting races these days.


----------



## Kerry1957

I wish all of you trying for Dopey and Goofy the best of luck during registration tomorrow! But if for some reason you get shut out, we at Team Just will welcome you to our Marathon race. A quick glance at the Boards show that you will join marathon (only) runners @Livelovedance, @GreatLakes, @jmasgat, @Jennx36 and hubby, @xjillianpaige, @cburnett11 's wife, @steph0808, @HockeyMomNH, @Cabius, and @Kerry1957 with many more to come.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Going for Goofy to run with DH, but if I don’t get it, I’ll try to get the half. Not sure I have another marathon in me. And if I do, this will be the LAST. There, I said it. (Again)


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 163 days from marathon weekend!
> 
> This week’s Sundays are for Disney is going to get derailed pretty quickly, so let’s lean into it: what will you try to register for Tuesday?


SAFD: After being reminded of the canceled half in 2017, I decided to hedge my bets and go for Dopey. (I figure with 4 races, at least _one_ of them must surely go on, right?!) Also, I'm still waiting for a do-over with better weather than 2020, lol!

The more complicated one to answer is what if I initially get shut out of Dopey? Do I go straight for Goofy? Or wait and see if Dopey opens up again, possibly losing a chance at Goofy? Ugh, IDK.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: After being reminded of the canceled half in 2017, I decided to hedge my bets and go for Dopey. (I figure with 4 races, at least _one_ of them must surely go on, right?!) Also, I'm still waiting for a do-over with better weather than 2020, lol!
> 
> The more complicated one to answer is what if I initially get shut out of Dopey? Do I go straight for Goofy? Or wait and see if Dopey opens up again, possibly losing a chance at Goofy? Ugh, IDK.



I’d go straight to Goofy.  That way you’re guaranteed something and if Dopey reopens at some point, I think there’s a button in your account/registration that makes it easier than ever to upgrade your race selection.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  I'm personally not racing but I'm registering my DH and his friend for Goofy.  One daughter for the half marathon and the other daughter for the marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> I’d go straight to Goofy.  That way you’re guaranteed something and if Dopey reopens at some point, I think there’s a button in your account/registration that makes it easier than ever to upgrade your race selection.


True, but for a hefty price - assuming they'll offer the ability to upgrade.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> True, but for a hefty price - assuming they'll offer the ability to upgrade.



The ability to upgrade is built into the platform, so my guess is that it’ll be easier for them to keep it than drop it. Additionally, the option to change is active in my W&D registration, so I’m betting it’ll be the same. I think the fee for changing is $30-40 or so. Is it worth that potentially added cost to avoid being shut out of the event altogether if you wait and Dopey never comes back available?


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> The ability to upgrade is built into the platform, so my guess is that it’ll be easier for them to keep it than drop it. Additionally, the option to change is active in my W&D registration, so I’m betting it’ll be the same. I think the fee for changing is $30-40 or so. Is it worth that potentially added cost to avoid being shut out of the event altogether if you wait and Dopey never comes back available?


I might consider it at that price point, but the last time I looked at doing an upgrade (2019), it was a $75 fee - too much for me!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I"m planning on signing up for the half for me, and the 10k for me and DH. I usually just do the half, but DH just had a partial knee replacement and wants to go for the 10k so I said i'd get up and do it with him. I hate getting up early, but I do love the long sleeve shirts


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

DopeyBadger said:


> Tips: Multiple devices, multiple different browsers (or use of Incognito), opening each browser either before or after official registration begins.  The time it takes to get through from Queue to Registering, takes far longer than the registration as well.  And be aware that once you begin registration it does not hold a spot for you, so be quick and accurate through there.  Yes, you can register more than one person at a time.  I've included a link below with a nice run-down with pictures of what registration will be like.
> 
> *Registration Run-Down w/ Images! (A comprehensive run-down of the registration process)*


Oops... sorry, meant to include this in my post above. Thanks so much for doing the run down. I've registered many times before, but as there isn't a 1/2/10k challenge for Marathon weekend, I've never registered for two separate events. Can I do that at the same time (i.e. click half and 10k) or do I have to add the 10k after completely my half registration?


----------



## SarahDisney

GuinnessRunner said:


> Looking forward to someone starting the weather watching thread on Wednesday!



I'm making a prediction now: I think the 5K and the marathon will feel like entirely different seasons. Because Florida.


----------



## avondale

Kerry1957 said:


> I wish all of you trying for Dopey and Goofy the best of luck during registration tomorrow! But if for some reason you get shut out, we at Team Just will welcome you to our Marathon race. A quick glance at the Boards show that you will join marathon (only) runners @Livelovedance, @GreatLakes, @jmasgat, @Jennx36 and hubby, @xjillianpaige, @cburnett11 's wife, @steph0808, @HockeyMomNH, @Cabius, and @Kerry1957 with many more to come.



I love it!  Add me to Team Just - I am planning on the marathon only, if I can get a bib.

Some of my family are arriving on the afternoon of the marathon to stay for the rest of the week for a visit to the parks. If I get a marathon bib, I'll fly in on Saturday ahead of them.  We had this all set up for 2020, but then canceled everything due to the pandemic.


----------



## Disney at Heart

camaker said:


> I’d go straight to Goofy.  That way you’re guaranteed something and if Dopey reopens at some point, I think there’s a button in your account/registration that makes it easier than ever to upgrade your race selection.


There is no guarantee that we can get Goofy. Last year Goofy sold out right away and I couldn’t get in during AP or regular registration, even with 3 devices at 10:00.  As it turned out, it was fine, because I really didn’t want to do a virtual marathon. I owe the quick sell out to the popularity of the Roving Goof Troop,TM!


----------



## Sara W

What did they do when they had to cancel races for COVID? Were your only options to do it virtually or lose your money?


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> SAFD:  I'm personally not racing but I'm registering my DH and his friend for Goofy.  One daughter for the half marathon and the other daughter for the marathon.



Can you go ahead and just register me too, please?



SarahDisney said:


> I'm making a prediction now: I think the 5K and the marathon will feel like entirely different seasons. Because Florida.



That's not a prediction. That's just fact.

I have fond memories of feeling like the only person in appropriate gear when it went from like 70s the Friday of MW 2017 to approximately 35 at the start of the marathon. Or going from shivering my backside off before the 5K/10K in 2019 and then working up a pretty darn good sweat during the full.


----------



## Cabius

Sara W said:


> What did they do when they had to cancel races for COVID? Were your only options to do it virtually or lose your money?


Yep. IIRC the virtual was cheaper, so I actually only signed up for the Half after the Virtual opened up and happily ran it in my neighborhood. Not nearly as magical, but better than nothing in a rough, rough year.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Last year you got a refund if you cancelled completely or a Disney e gift card for the difference if you opted for the virtual race. 

Or you could cancel, get the refund, and then register for the virtual race if you didn’t want to deal with the e gift card getting emailed to your spam folder


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sara W said:


> What did they do when they had to cancel races for COVID? Were your only options to do it virtually or lose your money?



There were multiple. You could get a full refund; which is what I took and I never considered the others (which is why I don’t remember them exactly). You could also transfer to virtuals and get either the medals only or shirts and medals. I think both of those carried a refund element as well, but it was tied to a Disney gift card. Someone else can correct me if I’m wrong.

The options were very reasonable.


----------



## DopeyBadger

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Oops... sorry, meant to include this in my post above. Thanks so much for doing the run down. I've registered many times before, but as there isn't a 1/2/10k challenge for Marathon weekend, I've never registered for two separate events. Can I do that at the same time (i.e. click half and 10k) or do I have to add the 10k after completely my half registration?



You have to add the second registration for the same person after you've completed the first race registration.  You can do it all in one transaction though (i.e. you don't have to leave the registration page and go back into the queue).  You'll see an image like below:



You'll only be able to click on one of the choices.  So you wouldn't be able to click 10k and HM simultaneously.  That's because they have two slightly different sets of secondary questions.  So do your 10k registration, then at the bottom of the page you'll see:



"I want to add another registration" and once you've finished your 10k registration, you can then add your HM registration.  After that you'll go through a third time to add your DH's 10k.  Once all three have been filled out, then you click "Next Step" and are taken to the pay screen.


----------



## Sara W

Thank you! The thought of running a full marathon in hilly Atlanta by myself does not sound magical at all. It's why I've traveled for all of my fulls (come to think of it, most of my HMs as well).

I still have a Disney e-card in my inbox from when they canceled dining reservations for everyone last November... And I've been to Disney 3x since then.


----------



## Cabius

Sara W said:


> I still have a Disney e-card in my inbox from when they canceled dining reservations for everyone last November... And I've been to Disney 3x since then.



Well if you're not gonna use it... I'm sure you could find volunteers to take it off your hands!


----------



## Livelovedance

Kerry1957 said:


> I wish all of you trying for Dopey and Goofy the best of luck during registration tomorrow! But if for some reason you get shut out, we at Team Just will welcome you to our Marathon race. A quick glance at the Boards show that you will join marathon (only) runners @Livelovedance, @GreatLakes, @jmasgat, @Jennx36 and hubby, @xjillianpaige, @cburnett11 's wife, @steph0808, @HockeyMomNH, @Cabius, and @Kerry1957 with many more to come.


I love this! If I remember by January I think I’ll need to sport an “I’m Celebrating Team Just” button that weekend


----------



## SheHulk

Kerry1957 said:


> I wish all of you trying for Dopey and Goofy the best of luck during registration tomorrow! But if for some reason you get shut out, we at Team Just will welcome you to our Marathon race. A quick glance at the Boards show that you will join marathon (only) runners @Livelovedance, @GreatLakes, @jmasgat, @Jennx36 and hubby, @xjillianpaige, @cburnett11 's wife, @steph0808, @HockeyMomNH, @Cabius, and @Kerry1957 with many more to come.


This is my plan too, unless temporary insanity takes over or my mouse slips (oops) and I wind up registering for Goofy...


----------



## Kerry1957

SheHulk said:


> This is my plan too, unless temporary insanity takes over or my mouse slips (oops) and I wind up registering for Goofy...


Welcome to the Team!


----------



## flav

SAFD registration: Absolutely nothing, we will be in Mexico just prior to Marathon Weekend and we got burnt trying to plan a vacation to the US this summer… So I will just keep on lurking this thread, because I miss racing and Disney.


----------



## camaker

Without commenting on the political aspects of anything, I wonder if the US decision to maintain restrictions on travel from Europe and the UK that was announced today will have any effect on registration tomorrow or if the race date is far enough out that international runners will be willing to roll the dice on restrictions being lifted in time for the races.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

DopeyBadger said:


> You have to add the second registration for the same person after you've completed the first race registration.  You can do it all in one transaction though (i.e. you don't have to leave the registration page and go back into the queue).  You'll see an image like below:
> 
> View attachment 592472
> 
> You'll only be able to click on one of the choices.  So you wouldn't be able to click 10k and HM simultaneously.  That's because they have two slightly different sets of secondary questions.  So do your 10k registration, then at the bottom of the page you'll see:
> 
> View attachment 592473
> 
> "I want to add another registration" and once you've finished your 10k registration, you can then add your HM registration.  After that you'll go through a third time to add your DH's 10k.  Once all three have been filled out, then you click "Next Step" and are taken to the pay screen.


Perfect! Thank you so much. 



camaker said:


> Without commenting on the political aspects of anything, I wonder if the US decision to maintain restrictions on travel from Europe and the UK that was announced today will have any effect on registration tomorrow or if the race date is far enough out that international runners will be willing to roll the dice on restrictions being lifted in time for the races.


Ugh! I didn't see this. I suspect it will. What a bummer for non-US citizens.


----------



## RunningProf

Herding_Cats said:


> Last year you got a refund if you cancelled completely or a Disney e gift card for the difference if you opted for the virtual race.
> 
> Or you could cancel, get the refund, and then register for the virtual race if you didn’t want to deal with the e gift card getting emailed to your spam folder


That last one was the option I went with. Haha!


----------



## Herding_Cats

RunningProf said:


> That last one was the option I went with. Haha!


Same! And mine was for princess weekend, so for just a little more money I did the challenge plus the 5k instead of “just” the 10k we had signed up for originally.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: I'm currently arguing with myself. I want to run Dopey 2022 live. Based on runDisney Disneyland history, I hope for WDW 50th anniversary medals for this race weekend. However, I have a possible trip with friends planned in December and with AP uncertainty, I'm not sure. Then factor in the possible race changes due to the pandemic and I think that maybe virtual Dopey is the better option. Same medals and then maybe go back live for 2023.


----------



## marty3d

camaker said:


> Without commenting on the political aspects of anything, I wonder if the US decision to maintain restrictions on travel from Europe and the UK that was announced today will have any effect on registration tomorrow or if the race date is far enough out that international runners will be willing to roll the dice on restrictions being lifted in time for the races.



Coming from Canada and I'll still be registering us. I don't expect any issues as we can still enter by air.


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD:


----------



## shellott-hill

DopeyBadger said:


> You can see the queue ID in the image below starting with "28de".
> 
> View attachment 591631


Thinking about this a little more...

Tomorrow morning when I have a link open on my phone, my chrome browser and my Microsoft Edge Browser...

If the one on my phone has a shorter wait time than the one on my computer, I can just copy the link from my phone with the "28de" and put that in a browser on my computer to use that one?

I find it easier to fill in the fields from the computer.


----------



## opusone

So, what should we talk about tomorrow morning?


----------



## camaker

opusone said:


> So, what should we talk about tomorrow morning?



The new fireworks shows coming to MK and Epcot soon, maybe?


----------



## Cabius

shellott-hill said:


> Thinking about this a little more...
> 
> Tomorrow morning when I have a link open on my phone, my chrome browser and my Microsoft Edge Browser...
> 
> If the one on my phone has a shorter wait time than the one on my computer, I can just copy the link from my phone with the "28de" and put that in a browser on my computer to use that one?
> 
> I find it easier to fill in the fields from the computer.


I suspect that wouldn't work -- they likely establish a session with your specific device, and it would break down. I wouldn't take the risk, having not had the ability to test that before.


----------



## SarahDisney

opusone said:


> So, what should we talk about tomorrow morning?



Gymnastics womens team finals, duh


----------



## opusone

SarahDisney said:


> Gymnastics womens team finals, duh


True.


----------



## The Expert

shellott-hill said:


> Thinking about this a little more...
> 
> Tomorrow morning when I have a link open on my phone, my chrome browser and my Microsoft Edge Browser...
> 
> If the one on my phone has a shorter wait time than the one on my computer, I can just copy the link from my phone with the "28de" and put that in a browser on my computer to use that one?
> 
> I find it easier to fill in the fields from the computer.



IIRC from the DL event registration, this is exactly how it works. If for some reason it has changed and it doesn't, just open it again on your phone. The whole idea of the queue link is so you can switch devices or get offline and back on later. That's why sending that link to someone else works, too. It is in no way tied to you or a specific device as far as I can tell.


----------



## patrickmit

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Rogue224

Good luck everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

Good luck to everyone trying to register today


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Good luck to everyone trying to register today



May the Force be with us.


----------



## Carol_

No matter what happens today, I got a CCV cabin. Everything is awesome!


----------



## Goofy2015

Any recommendations on a specific type of web browser?


----------



## Herding_Cats

I got through the fastest on Microsoft edge for princess and Star Wars virtuals. 

When I did my test run during w&d I got through the fasted on chrome. The queue was different for w&d with the new “queue id” system.


----------



## Sara W

I got on through Firefox for W&D. I did Explorer after firefox and a few minutes later I remembered my phone. Safari on my phone was further along in the queue than Explorer when I went to close them after my Firefox registration.
I have to facilitate a call and take notes at 10am today. Really hoping to either get through registration early and not right at 10am.


----------



## camaker

I don’t think the browser really matters. It just depends where the system puts you in the queue.


----------



## Dis5150

Ok, doing the half. And Lynae just asked me to register her too. So now I have to take a crash course on registering two people.


----------



## Dis5150

I think I've got it - my only question is, I am signed in as me to do mine, then add Lynae... Do I have to sign in to her account somehow for her stuff to auto populate? If that is so I should go thru her account and do her first, as I know all my stuff off the top of my head. Then pay at the end for both at once?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> Ok, doing the half. And Lynae just asked me to register her too. So now I have to take a crash course on registering two people.



*Registration Run-Down w/ Images! (A comprehensive run-down of the registration process)*


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> I think I've got it - my only question is, I am signed in as me to do mine, then add Lynae... Do I have to sign in to her account somehow for her stuff to auto populate? If that is so I should go thru her account and do her first, as I know all my stuff of the top of my head. Then pay at the end for both at once?



If you know your own info better, then sign-up using her account.  Just go into her account right now and make sure her info is up to date (mine had an old address from a few years ago).  Then sign yourself up as the second registration.  One thing to note is the below from the FAQ.





Goofy2015 said:


> Any recommendations on a specific type of web browser?





Herding_Cats said:


> I got through the fastest on Microsoft edge for princess and Star Wars virtuals.
> 
> When I did my test run during w&d I got through the fasted on chrome. The queue was different for w&d with the new “queue id” system.





Sara W said:


> I got on through Firefox for W&D. I did Explorer after firefox and a few minutes later I remembered my phone. Safari on my phone was further along in the queue than Explorer when I went to close them after my Firefox registration.
> I have to facilitate a call and take notes at 10am today. Really hoping to either get through registration early and not right at 10am.





camaker said:


> I don’t think the browser really matters. It just depends where the system puts you in the queue.



Something interesting I saw on the FAQ page about browsers:


----------



## Dis5150

DopeyBadger said:


> If you know your own info better, then sign-up using her account. Just go into her account right now and make sure her info is up to date (mine had an old address from a few years ago). Then sign yourself up as the second registration. One thing to note is the below from the FAQ.


Thank you! That is just what I will do. I know her stuff is correct as she just registered for W&D 10k.


----------



## Dis5150

Will it let me use my credit card if I am registering under her account?


----------



## kevin75

If I'm registering another person, do they have a to have their own account?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> Will it let me use my credit card if I am registering under her account?



I don't think it should be an issue.



kevin75 said:


> If I'm registering another person, do they have a to have their own account?



No, the second person does not need to have an account.  Post-registration you'll manage their registration unless you transfer it as laid out in a few posts back.


----------



## RunWI1265

Good luck to everyone this morning! Hoping I stick to my plan of *only* registering for the marathon....


----------



## BigEeyore

Hoping for Goofy! If I can't get it then will be happy with the marathon.


----------



## marty3d

After thinking long and hard about whether I can get up for 4 x 5am starts, I'm going to take the plunge and try to register for Dopey. 2nd choice will be half or full. I've done Goofy so if I can't do Dopey I want to sleep in some days.


----------



## Livelovedance

And so it begins… 
Good luck everyone! Hoping we all get the race(s) we want!


----------



## shellott-hill

It's open!


----------



## Kerry1957

Register now


----------



## Barca33Runner

Anyone actually in or have a time stated yet? I’ve just got spinning circle so far.


----------



## Dis5150

spinning for me too


----------



## patty22407

Links are open now


----------



## PrincessT!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW and I want to wish everyone success in registering for their goals today.


----------



## lhermiston

Spinning


----------



## 1lilspark

laptop and tablet just have a wheel no time right now will open up my incognitos at 955 and 1001 respectivly


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone actually in or have a time stated yet? I’ve just got spinning circle so far.


I think when I tried for W&D I didn't get an estimated time until 10:00


----------



## JBinORL

Just spinnin' spinnin' spinnin'


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone actually in or have a time stated yet? I’ve just got spinning circle so far.


Just spinning - for W&D I was spinning until 10am, then got an estimated wait time.
ETA: there was step between actually - at some point spinning became a click here button, then I had spinning with an estimated wait


----------



## Herding_Cats

5 devices going.  LOL


----------



## Kerry1957

If I remember all the way back two weeks ago for W&D, I think it will just spin until 10:00


----------



## Cabius

Well that was unexpectedly early.


----------



## camaker

Just keep spinning…
Just keep spinning…


----------



## Goofy2015

Ha I kept refreshing the main page starting at 8:30 lol


----------



## ef22

Spinning! Good luck everyone!


----------



## lukemorenus

They keep thanking me for my patience... as if I have any!  ;-)


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’ve got a window on my computer and a window on my tablet. Keeping the phone open for communication with my sister and mom to see how things are going with them.

ETA: I’m more worried about them getting the 5K for my niece and my mom than I am about my own registration.


----------



## The Expert

Two devices in queue using Chrome, one Safari window and my phone waiting to hit the button at 10!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## patrickmit

Spinning on all 3 for me.


----------



## Leia's Mom

That was a bit terrifying to see the registration button functional.


----------



## GreatLakes

3 browsers on 3 separate machines all on different networks spinning.


----------



## Goofy2015

Should I try to go incognito on a browser on a computer that I have going?


----------



## The Expert

Goofy2015 said:


> Should I try to go incognito on a browser on a computer that I have going?



I'd wait and see what your estimated times end up being. If they are all long, add the incognito window.


----------



## Goofy2015

Anyone have estimated times yet?


----------



## BigEeyore

Spinning away on two devices...


----------



## Barca33Runner

I didn’t think I’d be nerved up for this, but the adrenaline is flowing


----------



## Cabius

I do wonder if we're already in a queue, just waiting for the time to post, or if we won't actually be queued up until 10:00 ET when we take an action.


----------



## Herding_Cats

my husband and BIL are on their phones in the front seat making fun of me and complaining about how long this is taking.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> my husband and BIL are on their phones in the front seat making fun of me and complaining about how long this is taking.



AMATEURS!


----------



## SheHulk

More than an hour...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just got 38 minutes on my first window


----------



## Motorhead9999

wait time of 8 mins for me


----------



## Cabius

I have a wait time! "More than an hour" - signing up for the full marathon.


----------



## Dis5150

53 minutes on first device
32 on second and
over an hour on 3rd


----------



## The Expert

Two at more than an hour, one at 44 and one at 50 minutes.


----------



## shellott-hill

23 minutes!


----------



## Herding_Cats

one with 48 minutes
one with 27 minutes
one with 29 minutes
one with 38 minutes

2 with more than an hour


----------



## Kitty-chan

Got wait times! 6 minutes, 12 minutes, more than an hour. Chrome, Android phone, and Firefox respectively.


----------



## avondale

Just got "approximate wait time is more than an hour".


----------



## patrickmit

I have times! 28 mins.


----------



## The Expert

My 50 jumped to 25! This happened during W&D too. Pay attention!


----------



## PeppercornElvis

22 minutes for me!


----------



## Leia's Mom

39 minutes


----------



## MissLiss279

10 minutes on the one I clicked right at 9/10.


----------



## BigEeyore

Wait time more than an hour???


----------



## Nessats

34 minutes on Chrome (which I started at 9:49), more than an hour on Firefox (clicked exactly at 10).


----------



## mrebuck

shellott-hill said:


> 23 minutes!





shellott-hill said:


> 23 minutes!


15, 29 and 44 minutes for me.


----------



## Herding_Cats

the one i clicked into last (right at 10am) has the shortest wait.


----------



## Sleepy425

8 min
28 min
54 min


----------



## Jennx36

Wait time 31 minutes


----------



## JBinORL

My Estimated Wait Times are 6 minutes, 32 minutes, and 'more than an hour'


----------



## fatmanatee

Both of mine were more than an hour, one just dropped to 59 min.


----------



## Grabnar

Got my Dopey!


----------



## lhermiston

39 minutes on one browser, more than an hour x 3 on the other browsers.


----------



## The Expert

Remember, don't close even the long queues without copying the queue id link! You can give them to someone else later if you get through sooner.


----------



## bellanotte10

16 and 27 and 59


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I've got one browser at 50 minutes.


----------



## Goofy2015

More Than An Hour and 38 Minutes


----------



## lukemorenus

In for Dopey!


----------



## DISfam2401

I have 3 with more than an hour. Any tips?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Can I register for two people for different races at the same time? Or will I need multiple browsers open (I do)


----------



## Cabius

The Expert said:


> My 50 jumped to 25! This happened during W&D too. Pay attention!


I wonder if it's because everybody with 5 browsers open keeps the shortest one and closes the rest.


----------



## Carrie24

I went straight in.  I also had 11, 29, 55 and more than an hour.


----------



## MissLiss279

DISfam2401 said:


> I have 3 with more than an hour. Any tips?


They will probably drop pretty fast in a few minutes once people start to get in and closing extra windows.


----------



## PrincessV

3 devices: 1 at 43 mins, one at 34, one at 28. Two Incognito windows on same device - both carry same URL and estimated wait


----------



## patrickmit

Do you need the whole link (e.g. URL, like http://blah blah blah . com) or just the alphanumeric ID?


----------



## Livelovedance

In with Team Just!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Can I register for two people for different races at the same time? Or will I need multiple browsers open (I do)



You can register multiple people once you get in.


----------



## The Expert

Carrie24 said:


> I went straight in.  I also had 11, 29, 55 and more than an hour.



Those of you getting in, share your remaining queue ID links with other board users via DM!!!


----------



## ReginaMBK

DISfam2401 said:


> I have 3 with more than an hour. Any tips?


They seem to be moving more quickly than actual minutes. My 18 minutes is down to 12 and it's only been 4 mins. And my 23 is down to 16 in about the same span.

Edit: my more than an hour is now 38 mins


----------



## dobball23

Just registered for Dopey (me) and 5K (wife)!


----------



## zfletch74

Got through at 7:01 on Safari and registered me for Dopey and DH for 10K!


----------



## Kerry1957

I'm in for the marathon.


----------



## shellott-hill

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Can I register for two people for different races at the same time? Or will I need multiple browsers open (I do)


the same window.  Look for the add another


----------



## Sleepy425

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Can I register for two people for different races at the same time? Or will I need multiple browsers open (I do)


At the bottom will be a button to add people. You can do it all at once


----------



## hauntedcity

I got into queue with 3 browsers about 9:50, and I'm still at 27, 50  and over an hour.


----------



## Herding_Cats

anyone need a link?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

DopeyBadger said:


> You can register multiple people once you get in.



Thanks! 14 minute wait....so we will see if we get in!


----------



## DISfam2401

Herding_Cats said:


> anyone need a link?


YES!


----------



## 1lilspark

Well that was quick 
Laptop chrome clicked at 942 came up more than an hour 
Laptop incognito clicked at 955 came up less than a minute 
Didn’t even look at tablet before zing those out
In for 10K


----------



## dlconn

I am in for my third dopey. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lake183

Herding_Cats said:


> anyone need a link?


Please and thank you!


----------



## The Expert

My shortest is 13 but if someone wants to share a shorter one, I'll pay it forward!


----------



## pluto377

In for the half and 10K.  Got in super quick on my phone.


----------



## sandam1

11 on the last device to log in (wired desktop using Chrome), 48 minutes on the second (tablet using Chrome), and 32 minutes on the first to log in (laptop using Firefox).


----------



## The Expert

I'm down to 12, 25, 58 and 59. Will offer my "extra" links once I'm in!


----------



## Kerry1957

If you need a code DM me and I will send you one of the couple I have.


----------



## Leia's Mom

It was flying and now slowing down. . .  21 minutes. . .


----------



## leholcomb

I'm in for Dopey and signed hubby up for 5K and 10K! Ahhhh! It's real!!!


----------



## RunWI1265

In for the marathon! Anyone need a link?


----------



## Kitty-chan

I have a confirmation number! But not a confirmation email yet. Does the fact that I have the confirmation number mean that I'm all set?

ETA: Got my email! I'm in for the full!


----------



## sandam1

Wait time is pretty accurate at this point (i.e. not jumping downward).


----------



## Motorhead9999

In for Dopey.


----------



## camaker

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm in for the marathon.



“Just” the marathon?


----------



## The Expert

Kitty-chan said:


> I have a confirmation number! But not a confirmation email yet. Does the fact that I have the confirmation number mean that I'm all set?



It can take a few hours on reg day to get the email. Keep screenshots of your confirmation screen.


----------



## alicat130

I have a few dopey links. One is 8 mins,  one 32 and on


----------



## Nessats

Just dropped from 57 to 37 on one, 19 to 10 on the other.


----------



## JBinORL

Got in for the half for me and my wife, and 10k for myself


----------



## DopeyBadger

Kitty-chan said:


> I have a confirmation number! But not a confirmation email yet. Does the fact that I have the confirmation number mean that I'm all set?



The email takes some time usually.  So confirm your registration is in your account and you’re good.


----------



## Kitty-chan

I have one extra queue ID. 18 minute wait on it. Will gladly give it to the first person who DMs me.


----------



## sandam1

sandam1 said:


> Wait time is pretty accurate at this point (i.e. not jumping downward).



Oops, wrong on this one. All of them just jumped. 

Can anyone use a short wait time? My second one is at 18 minutes right now.


----------



## Lake183

I would gladly take a link...still at 7 mins...ugh


----------



## camaker

In for Dopey #5!

Had two browsers spinning. At 10:00 the iPad popped up at 58 minutes and at 10:01 the laptop (Chrome) popped up at 6 minutes.


----------



## zfletch74

Have an extra tab at 7 minutes if someone needs it.  DM me.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Got my friend and I in for Dopey!!! Will be my second Dopey, fourth DM (seventh marathon overall), his first Dopey and second DM. Let's do this!


----------



## The Expert

alicat130 said:


> I have a few dopey links. One is 8 mins,  one 32 and on



FYI the links aren't specific to the race you clicked. Any link will give you the option to choose any race!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DH and I are registered for Goofy!


----------



## PrincessV

GAh, still waiting!!! 7 mins...


----------



## Dopey 2020

In for Dopey!!


----------



## RunWI1265

Lake183 said:


> I would gladly take a link...still at 7 mins...ugh


sent


----------



## Spikester

I'm getting the dreaded no t-shirt size drop down.


----------



## opusone

In for Dopey... daughter is in for 5k


----------



## MissLiss279

In for Dopey!!! Yay!

I have two links at 27/28 minutes… if anyone wants them.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

That was weird. Safari on a Mac, logging in at 9:00:01, and basically to the front of the line. The other browsers logged in before 9am started at about an hour.

10K for DW and myself... Will have to get to work on costumes! Marathon for me.


----------



## Guidman

All set for the full marathon.


----------



## Sleepy425

I’m in for the 10k! Unfortunately we need to start driving home Saturday morning so no half for me.


----------



## kevin75

After 4 devices and about 10 windows, my wife and I got registered for the 10K!  It'll be our first (of many?) race!  Can't wait.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Anybody want a queue ID? I have an extra, with 11 minutes to wait.


----------



## lhermiston

6 minutes here


----------



## Dopey 2020

I’ve got one at 19 min of someone’s wants it


----------



## mrebuck

In for Goofy!


----------



## jmasgat

My morning so far.....

.......


I'm in the "just" club. and Goof Troop Roaming Road Party, Part Deux


----------



## Sleepy425

I’ve got one at 10 minutes. Anyone want the link? DM me


----------



## hotblooded

Two of us registered for the half marathon. Mine errored out on the first try and I couldn't get back to the home screen, but I thankfully had another tab open.


----------



## JBinORL

Wife decided she also wanted the 10k. Thankfully I didn't have to go back to the queue, just navigated back to the race page and went right to inputting her info again.


----------



## patty22407

i have 7 minutes (DM for link)


----------



## HockeyMomNH

My lowest one is still at 9 mins.  Ugh, this is killing me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

In for Dopey. Still hoping on the 5Ks


----------



## hauntedcity

4 minutes left in queue... I can only ignore work messages for so long....!!!


----------



## Herding_Cats

in for goofy!


----------



## The Expert

IN FOR DOPEY! But I messed up and missed adding my DH for the 5K so using the second queue to do that. I'll have two links to share soon!


----------



## zfletch74

FYI, just tried the registration links on the site and was able to get in without the queue.


----------



## GreatLakes

In for full and wife got in for the 5K.


----------



## NewYKRunner

Got the Dopey and wife got 5k.  Waiting on a friend to get the Dopey and his gf to get the half.


----------



## LilyJC

Nothing sold out yet…

Both DH and I are in for Dopey.

PM me for a 5 minute link.


----------



## marty3d

In for Dopey for me + 5 & 10k for my son.


----------



## Leia's Mom

In for Dopey!!!  Good luck everybody.


----------



## huskies90

In for Dopey!!


----------



## Bree

In for Dopey (and DATW)!!!


----------



## Jennx36

Hubby and I are in for the marathon!


----------



## drummerwife

In for the half and 5k!


----------



## sandam1

In for Dopey! (Oh, crap, what on earth did I just do?) And got my friend registered to walk the 5K.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

In for Dopey again. I am not surprised that Dopey, Goofy, 1/2 , and Full are not sold out because last year they simply didn't allow many people into the races because of Covid. But, I am surprised the 5k and 10k are not sold out yet. Best of luck with everyone trying to get in!


----------



## PeppercornElvis

I'm in for my second Dopey and my girlfriend is in for the 5k and 10k!


----------



## PrincessV

DONE! Dopey 2022 it is. 

In the end, it was the device I started last that got through first. The same device that was slowest for W&D. I really do not think the device matters lol!

Almost 30 mins in and nothing sold out...


----------



## DISfam2401

I have 2 (4 minute links) available if anyone still needs them


----------



## marty3d

Guessing they are not planning on reduced capacity since we are 28 minutes in and all races are still available.


----------



## The Expert

Who needs a link?? I have two at 5 minutes and one at 11! First 3 posts get them!


----------



## DisJules423

In for the 10k and half!!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Do we need an official costume planning thread?


----------



## Dis5150

We are in for the half!


----------



## lukemorenus

Very similar to Wine & Dine... maybe this is the new "normal"?


----------



## Joolish1313

still waiting to register for the full.....


----------



## lukemorenus

Herding_Cats said:


> Do we need an official costume planning thread?



Oh yes!


----------



## ReginaMBK

In for the full, husband for the half, friend in for the full, his wife in for the half!


----------



## patrickmit

Dopey #2, here I come!


----------



## RunWI1265

I’m going to need Dopey to sell out now so I don’t change my mind and make a decision I may regret  I promised my husband I’d do the marathon and marathon only this year. So far I’ve kept my promise buuuut….


----------



## The Expert

Joolish1313 said:


> still waiting to register for the full.....



Sending you a link! Check your DMs


----------



## LilyJC

Here’s a 1 minute link:

https://rundisney.queue-it.net/?c=r...9c2b71eb&kupver=akamai-1.0.2&ts=1627394431230


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Woot!  We're in for the half!  My husband, son and me!


----------



## SheHulk

Registered for Goofy instead of "just" the marathon. I am ashamed of myself


----------



## fatmanatee

In for Dopey.


----------



## Lake183

Thank you to those of you who sent links. Got in on one of my many browsers. I haven't wanted to post too much here until I had a bib. Now in for my first Dopey! So so excited.


----------



## avondale

Got in for the marathon!  Team Just!


----------



## nekonekoneko

Dopey for the wife, 5k for me.  I'll be cheering her on!  I want you guys to give me a better parade this year!


----------



## avondale

avondale said:


> Got in for the marathon!  Team Just!



Also, I got my registration confirmation email almost immediately.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

No more wait time.... can now go straight to registration and all races are still available.


----------



## CP3uhoh

in for first DOPEY.


----------



## Goofy2015

Registered For DOPEY!!! 48.3 Miles! Here We Come!


----------



## Cabius

I'm in for "just" the marathon! #TeamJust


----------



## augrad1993

In for my first marathon and first in person runDisney event!  This registration ended up being a lot less stressful than last year and what I actually expected today.   Ok, do I have to get dressed and go to work now?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Me and the 12 year old are good to go for the 10K


----------



## Benisa

In for Dopey! Now hoping that traveling from overseas will be possible again by then...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Got everything we wanted. Dopey for me and my sister, 5k for my mom and niece.


----------



## Spikester

in for 10K and 1/2 with my sister.  My Chrome wouldn't work properly to add in the T-shirt size, my IE didn't even open the Disney site, but I got in with Edge.  Good thing I had 3 browsers open.
I guess I'm doing the special Chip and Dale challenge, the 10K/half!


----------



## garneska

I am in for Marathon and 10k and hubby got the half.


----------



## ZellyB

Got Goofy for my husband and friend.  Marathon for one daughter and half marathon for the other daughter.  Went super smooth.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Tried to Like as many posts as I could. Missed a lot of the early ones before I got my registration sorted. It’s nice to see a board full of happy people during registration again rather than a frustrated one.


----------



## 1lilspark

Herding_Cats said:


> Do we need an official costume planning thread?


YES!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I got 2 browsers at more than an hour and the other was 2 minutes!  I am in for Dopey, Daughter in for Half, and whole family in for 5K.  Went way too smooth, especially as I am sitting in my car at the doctors office.  Very excited!  Good luck to you all.


----------



## DopeyBadger

5k sold out


----------



## Kerry1957

5K sold out

Edit.. @DopeyBadger always a step ahead of me!


----------



## TiggerFreak

Well... all the angst over registering seems to be unfounded...
Registered for the Half by 10:11 
5K sold out around 10:45


----------



## PrincessV

5K now showing sold out!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Wow, now I need a drink, lol!  I got the marathon.  I'm here at work so I had to ignore the phone for a bit!


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUfan4444 said:


> Me and the 12 year old are good to go for the 10K


And now my daughter's godfather is in....as soon as I told her about she said..."Dad, I know our costumes already......"

After doing the Kids Races three times, my girl is ready for the big stage


----------



## BikeFan

In for Dopey, and my wife and several in-laws in for the half.  

5K showing as sold out now.  Somewhat surprised to took that long.  I don't think the half, full, Goofy, and Dopey will sell out anytime soon, but we'll see . . .


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Reason #363 why this forum is dangerous.  Was already in for Goofy through charity, but as I saw the excitement of everyone registering and I texted my oldest...  

Needless to say, I can now also add the 10-K for the two of us to my weekend plans. Now to try and adjust hotels.


----------



## Blanchey

‘Just’ the marathon for me too!


----------



## Sleepy425

Since I’m signed up for Marathon Weekend 2022, that probably means I should finally run my virtual half from Marathon Weekend 2021, huh? 
The huge box has been mocking me in my bedroom since January!


----------



## Disney at Heart

I am in for Goofy. (Of course DH has been in all week with his special perfect link.) I am both relieved and wary. I’m too old for this!


----------



## pluto377

Sleepy425 said:


> Since I’m signed up for Marathon Weekend 2022, that probably means I should finally run my virtual half from Marathon Weekend 2021, huh?
> The huge box has been mocking me in my bedroom since January!



LOL, I still have my 2021 10K and Star Wars half to do . You're not alone!


----------



## KSellers88

I'm going to need these to sell out soon before I do something stupid.


----------



## BigEeyore

In for Goofy!


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> Do we need an official costume planning thread?



Hmmmm....one for the Goof Troop Roving Road Party? or one for "Team Just"?


----------



## GirlfromTN

Goofy for me! I was all set for Dopey but then ended up planning a trip with the family for the week before, so the Dopey trip would have been too much travel to add on. In  any case the half and full were most exciting to me so very happy with the Goofy this year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> I am in for Goofy. (Of course DH has been in all week with his special perfect link.) I am both relieved and wary. I’m too old for this!



Does this mean I can register now?  I’ve been patiently waiting.


----------



## Dis5150

HockeyMomNH said:


> Wow, now I need a drink, lol!  I got the marathon.  I'm here at work so I had to ignore the phone for a bit!


Ha, me too! I turned out my outer office light and shut my office door and someone STILL came in right while I was registering  us! Luckily it was just my assistant so I told her to wait a minute and finished us up! Honestly, yesterday NOONE came to my office and I have had 5 people in and out of here today! Now I will show myself "available" again lol!


----------



## The Expert

jmasgat said:


> Hmmmm....one for the Goof Troop Roving Road Party? or one for "Team Just"?



Don't forget Team Not-So-Fast!


----------



## Cabius

The Expert said:


> Don't forget Team Not-So-Fast!


I'm just not so fast, myself.


----------



## shellott-hill

Got Dopey for me, DS is in for the Half.

I had so many browser issues with registration today.  It literally took me four attempts to get the data to take.  Because of that, I missed out on getting my DD in for the 5k.

The Damn, no shirt size pick got me multiple times.


----------



## Sara W

In for the marathon! Not easy multi-tasking with my call, but I did it! (I had to check to make sure I registered for the right race after the call). My phone was the fastest even though I logged in from the phone several minutes after the 2 browsers on my computer.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

In for the 10k.  I was up at 5:45 mountain time and the queue opened at 7:45.  Now I need a nap


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Ha, me too! I turned out my outer office light and shut my office door and someone STILL came in right while I was registering  us! Luckily it was just my assistant so I told her to wait a minute and finished us up! Honestly, yesterday NOONE came to my office and I have had 5 people in and out of here today! Now I will show myself "available" again lol!



Even working from home, I blocked my calendar with an “out of office” appointment and STILL had someone drop a 2 hour meeting right across it!


----------



## ZellyB

I worked from home today.    Glad I have that option.


----------



## pluto377

I couldn't resist, added on the 5K just before it sold out.  Not sure how I'm working out the vacation time yet, but whatever!


----------



## RunDopey

Fun morning. RD decided to reset my password during the registration due to "suspicious activity".  My wife was able to get us both registered for Dopey.


----------



## rrobinhhalk

Registered for half!! But I haven't received the email confirmation yet .... it does show my registration in my runDisney account. Should I worry that I didn't get the email yet?


----------



## Dawg74

My wife and I are in for the Marathon, it will be our first, we usually do the half.   Have to train now, my goal will be just to finish.


----------



## zfletch74

And...5k is back open?

Edit: sold out again.


----------



## camaker

rrobinhhalk said:


> Registered for half!! But I haven't received the email confirmation yet .... it does show my registration in my runDisney account. Should I worry that I didn't get the email yet?



You should be fine as long as it’s showing in your account. It can take some time for the email to show up and they do get lost on occasion.


----------



## Spikester

RunDopey said:


> Fun morning. RD decided to reset my password during the registration due to "suspicious activity".  My wife was able to get us both registered for Dopey.


Mine did that too, so used my sister's account.


----------



## FFigawi

Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm in for half and 10k, and DH is in for 10k, but it was a semi-frustrating morning. My two devices that I had going AFTER 7 am west coast time got in before the one that I did slightly before. Anecdotal support for my previous experiences that it's better to go in right at time or slight after. 

Anyway, I got all the way through registration for all three races and hit payment. Payment error. Ugh. Of course they don't have a "try another card" or "try again." I had to go all the way back through and register again. I decided to just do the half the second go around as that was the most important, and the second time the payment worked. I was glad i had multiple devices since I used the second one to register for both 10ks. Frustrating but I was in so quickly (no longer than 15 minutes for that first device) that it was okay. 

I feel as if people still aren't back on the RunDisney bandgwagon for W&D or this. I suspect it has to do with accommodation, etc. Disney has forced us to plan months ahead that it's hard to shift to last minute. 

On to costumes!


----------



## Edeyore

Signed-up for the 5k & Marathon for myself and the 5k for my girlfriend. (her first on-site race)


----------



## Z-Knight

Goofy2015 said:


> Registered For DOPEY!!! 48.3 Miles! Here We Come!


so you are just gonna quit with 0.3 miles to go!??!!!!  You can do it!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

shellott-hill said:


> Got Dopey for me, DS is in for the Half.
> 
> I had so many browser issues with registration today.  It literally took me four attempts to get the data to take.  Because of that, I missed out on getting my DD in for the 5k.
> 
> The Damn, no shirt size pick got me multiple times.





zfletch74 said:


> And...5k is back open?
> 
> Edit: sold out again.



GO go go @shellott-hill!

ETA: Darn it!  I will say keep an eye on it.  Because if it's like past years Dopey bibs will be broken up in the months ahead and every once in a while a batch of bibs will be available.


----------



## Edeyore

FFigawi said:


> Congrats to everyone who got in!



Thank you! When I first signed in there was an hour wait.


----------



## Z-Knight

I'm still waiting on my Charity to send me my Dopey bib...likely will be a couple of days. That's what I get for being so concerned that it would sell out - at least I am donating to a good cause, but dang, we are an echo-chamber in here.


----------



## marty3d

Looks like the half is sold out. Surprised that happened before the 10k.


----------



## TiggerFreak

Half is now sold out at around 11:25


----------



## Barca33Runner

This confirms to me that they are filling full fields for the races. The new registration system definitely limits the number of people in the system at any given time; that’s much better than the chaos of the past.

I think this year has relatively the same level of demand as in the past, we just had reduced field events last year that were pure chaos and it made us all forget that most recent years had availability for extended periods. If the 10k and Half don’t sell out today I’ll backtrack, but otherwise I’d say it looks pretty normal.


----------



## Edeyore

Z-Knight said:


> so you are just gonna quit with 0.3 miles to go!??!!!!  You can do it!!!



You have to realize after that many miles in four days things get a little fuzzy.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> Does this mean I can register now?  I’ve been patiently waiting.


Absolutely! “Just Don’t Do It” never applied to you! You have to be there to plan early morning meet-ups!


----------



## shellott-hill

Since we are in the year of the 50th, I say we round it up to 50 miles!


----------



## PrincessV

I keep forgetting it's an anniversary year for the half... but I'm still surprised it sold out before the 10K.


----------



## Novatrix

In for the Goofy, after numerous issues trying to register on my phone.

I physically am at work, but I had an out of office block on my calendar for 15 minutes before registration began to an hour after. Didn't stop my boss from calling me into his office for a meeting to review a project at 4 after.  Kept me from worrying while the timer counted down.

I wonder of the greater availability might also be due to international runners not registering? Personally, I'm not planning international travel until things settle down more with borders.


----------



## camaker

shellott-hill said:


> Since we are in the year of the 50th, I say we round it up to 50 miles!



Oh, by the time you’re done weaving through 4 races of running traffic you’ll be at 50 miles.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> I keep forgetting it's an anniversary year for the half... but I'm still surprised it sold out before the 10K.



How can you possibly forget it’s an anniversary for the half as much as they’ve been hyping it?!  Oh, wait…


----------



## cburnett11

I got dopey, my wife got marathon, and my daughter got marathon.  Luckily she came over here and did it on my wife's phone because that popped up first and Sarah is younger/quicker.  Probably the reason she got a much better RotR spot than me.

Interesting enough, my wife clicked the marathon link on the phone while the others we did were all Dopey.  Phone came up way earlier and she registered for marathon then added me on dopey all done way before my dopey link ever was ready for me to register.  So maybe if you are doing 2 people you can get lucky and click the least busy link and get in earlier??  idk


----------



## Motorhead9999

So if I'm not an annual pass holder, is it a safe assumption I should buy any park tickets I want for race weekend now to avoid being locked out after the races?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Disney at Heart said:


> Absolutely! “Just Don’t Do It” never applied to you! You have to be there to plan early morning meet-ups!



Not this time. I'm planning on Princess instead for 2022.  But I can still help plan the meetups if the information is desired.


----------



## Princess KP

Registered for Dopey instead of Goofy. Guess I like the bling more than sleep.


----------



## Herding_Cats

jmasgat said:


> Hmmmm....one for the Goof Troop Roving Road Party? or one for "Team Just"?





The Expert said:


> Don't forget Team Not-So-Fast!



Equal opportunity costume thread!  I can attempt to do running lists of the various groups if that’s something people would want.


----------



## Marebear_runs

In for my first Dopey and got 5k for the kids! Woohoo!


----------



## Grabnar

Motorhead9999 said:


> So if I'm not an annual pass holder, is it a safe assumption I should buy any park tickets I want for race weekend now to avoid being locked out after the races?


I would, especially if you’re getting a package and can just put the $300 down if something changes


----------



## lhermiston

Well, there will be some lineup changes, but I'm excited to announce:

THE GOOF TROOP IS BACK, BAY BAY! 

See you all for the half, full and DATW. I'm happy to run point for meetups those days.


----------



## The Expert

Cabius said:


> I'm just not so fast, myself.



Welcome to team Not-So-Fast!


----------



## rubybutt

I am new to all of this, sorry if this is well known.  Will there be a kid run this year?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I’m late to post, but I’m in for the full!


----------



## Genieyourefree

I’m in for my first dopey!!!


----------



## Dis5150

I MAY have registered Lynae and I for the 10k too...


----------



## GreatLakes

Motorhead9999 said:


> So if I'm not an annual pass holder, is it a safe assumption I should buy any park tickets I want for race weekend now to avoid being locked out after the races?



I would recommend it, yes.  I'd also go ahead and make park reservations if you know what parks you want to do on what days.



rubybutt said:


> I am new to all of this, sorry if this is well known.  Will there be a kid run this year?



Allegedly there will be but until something is announced and we can register I wouldn't call it a guarantee.  They have indicated they are changing the kids event but haven't given us anything more on that topic that I've seen.


----------



## GollyGadget

Officially registered for *just* the half this morning. I'm sure that's not enough to be a part of #TeamJust but maybe we can start a Team Half Crazy. 

I did contemplate Goofy for a minute, but the main reason I'm running the half and not the full is because my schedule isn't going to allow for proper training for a full. Luckily, Real-time Katie was concerned about Future Katie for once and I didn't do anything stupid.


----------



## opusone

lhermiston said:


> Well, there will be some lineup changes, but I'm excited to announce:
> 
> THE GOOF TROOP IS BACK, BAY BAY!
> 
> See you all for the half, full and DATW. I'm happy to run point for meetups those days.


Count me in... I'm looking forward to joining the troop!  Might have to leave DATW early based on flights.


----------



## The Expert

GreatLakes said:


> Allegedly there will be but until something is announced and we can register I wouldn't call it a guarantee.  They have indicated they are changing the kids event but haven't given us anything more on that topic that I've seen.



Speculation is that the kid events are TBD based on vaccinations being widely available to those age groups.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Got in for Dopey for my friend and me.  He talked his wife into doing the 10k and 5k and another friend is doing the 5k.


----------



## baxter24

Haven't posted in a very long time but I am in for Dopey! My friend was able to get her 5k and half marathon bib also. We are so pumped!


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

Husband and I are in for Dopey! My first, his second


----------



## jrsharp21

My wife got in for the half marathon. When I tried to register for the half a few minutes later, it said registration was sold out. So said screw it, we are going for the Dopey. Its a good thing I have been running for a while now. Now just need to kick the training up a notch.


----------



## Novatrix

5K reopened


----------



## Novatrix

And it's sold out again.


----------



## Dis5150

So, hypothetically, if I decided to do Dopey, could I upgrade my 10k and half? Or is that not a thing? I mean later, if it stays open.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I haven't made it to a Disney marathon weekend in about ten years, but I'll be there in January for my first Dopey. 
I did a half what seems like forever ago, then did a Goofy, so now I'm committed on the D. 
I didn't even know about the Dopey back when I did the Goofy, but once I heard about it, it has  been on my mind as a goal.  Work and kids schedule will allow for this coming January, plus working at home the past year has made more training possible, so this seems like the opportunity. 

I was on the old Disney running forums for my prior races, hoping this is the replacement place to be. Looking forward to being there and hopefully joining up with some group(s) for dinners, park visits, socializing, etc.   I'll probably be wearing my old orange Disney Running hat and shirt.


----------



## MissLiss279

The half is back open at least for a minute.


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> So, hypothetically, if I decided to do Dopey, could I upgrade my 10k and half? Or is that not a thing? I mean later, if it stays open.



in your registration there’s an option to “Change Category”. I think you can upgrade through that option, paying the difference in registration costs plus an extra fee.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis5150 said:


> So, hypothetically, if I decided to do Dopey, could I upgrade my 10k and half? Or is that not a thing? I mean later, if it stays open.



My guess is Disney will happily figure out a way to take more of your money, if you so desire.


----------



## Amanda&Mike

Mike is all signed up for the Marathon! 

and I (Amanda) will be sitting this one out after needing some unexpected surgery this year.  I will be cheering everyone on while eating my dole whip


----------



## shellott-hill

5k open...just got my DD!


----------



## CP3uhoh

first day of Week 5 of Dopey training done and occurred to me it's sort of wild to be week 5 into a training plan and registering the same day


----------



## shellott-hill

CP3uhoh said:


> first day of Week 5 of Dopey training done and occurred to me it's sort of wild to be week 5 into a training plan and registering the same day


Are you following a Galloway plan or a custom @DopeyBadger Plan?


----------



## GreatLakes

The Expert said:


> Speculation is that the kid events are TBD based on vaccinations being widely available to those age groups.



I've seen that speculation but these kids events go all the way down to diaper dashes and I'm not sure we are going to be getting a COVID vaccine into babies any time soon.  Without getting into any not allowed conversations the lowest age I've seen mentioned is 4 and these events go below 4.  My kid was 1 when he did his first one.


----------



## rubybutt

my DS and DD will be 12 and 10.  We can leave them in the hotel while wife and I run, but how have others handled this in the past?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Re kids races: Our toddler already runs way too fast for my liking…. But is it terrible that we’re thinking of leaving him home?


----------



## ZellyB

rubybutt said:


> my DS and DD will be 12 and 10.  We can leave them in the hotel while wife and I run, but how have others handled this in the past?



We took our kids when they were younger but both times took one of my sisters with us to chaperone. We paid for some of the trip for them and so they were with the kids while we ran. I know that may not be an option for you but it gave us a lot of peace of mind. I'm not sure I would have felt great leaving them alone in the hotel for that long... Although we are really slow runners.


----------



## ZellyB

run.minnie.miles said:


> Re kids races: Our toddler already runs way too fast for my liking…. But is it terrible that we’re thinking of leaving him home?



Not at all. Says the woman who left her kids home more than once for an adult only running trip to Disney.


----------



## Cabius

run.minnie.miles said:


> Re kids races: Our toddler already runs way too fast for my liking…. But is it terrible that we’re thinking of leaving him home?


I mean, as long as they're not all by themselves. Just don't tell them where you're going.


----------



## CP3uhoh

shellott-hill said:


> Are you following a Galloway plan or a custom @DopeyBadger Plan?


i'm using the Galloway plan as a guideline....45 minutes for me is over 5 miles so I have been doing one or two extra miles on Saturday, but planning on 3 for this Saturday with a magic mile. I also don't plan on "walking 10 or 13 miles" on some of those weekends, will run walk and I don't see a need for me to do 26 or possibly even 23 for that matter. I've run a marathon before so I know I can finish. I do feel like if a person is well trained for just a marathon, they could complete Dopey, just need to dial down the effort a bit each day, especially the half. 

I will say for anyone who may read this that is attempting Dopey and hasn't finished a marathon before, if you complete the Galloway plan, I don't see how you could possibly be swept. Also trust the math on the magic mile, surprisingly accurate on race days assuming weather cooperates.


----------



## GreatLakes

ZellyB said:


> We took our kids when they were younger but both times took one of my sisters with us to chaperone. We paid for some of the trip for them and so they were with the kids while we ran. I know that may not be an option for you but it gave us a lot of peace of mind. I'm not sure I would have felt great leaving them alone in the hotel for that long... Although we are really slow runners.



We brought my mom in 2018 and just paid for her whole trip so she was an extra babysitter and we would do the same if we were running the same race.  Since we are not this time the parent not running that morning will be with him so nothing is needed.  We also have some family nearby that we can probably tap for a morning if we really needed.


----------



## opusone

Half marathon back open, 10k now closed


----------



## opusone

Half now closed again


----------



## Cabius

opusone said:


> Half marathon back open, 10k now closed





opusone said:


> Half now closed again


Why you gotta toy with us like that.


----------



## DisJules423

Random question and sorry if it has already been asked:

Myself and my boyfriend are both doing the 10k and half. We have never done Marathon Weekend and always do challenges. I submitted a POT for the half, but will that also apply to the 10k or is my corral likely going to be random for the 10k? Is it two separate bibs?


----------



## DopeyBadger

DisJules423 said:


> Myself and my boyfriend are both doing the 10k and half. We have never done Marathon Weekend and always do challenges. I submitted a POT for the half, but will that also apply to the 10k or is my corral likely going to be random for the 10k? Is it two separate bibs?



It will be two separate bibs.  Your corral for the HM will be assigned based on your POT.  Your corral for the 10k will be assigned based on your estimated pace.  So if you estimate a slower pace, then you will be corralled further back.  If you estimated a faster pace, then you will be corralled towards the front.


----------



## pluto377

run.minnie.miles said:


> Re kids races: Our toddler already runs way too fast for my liking…. But is it terrible that we’re thinking of leaving him home?



I’m leaving my hubby and 3 kids (10, 8, 5) at home so I say go for it!


----------



## GirlfromTN

pluto377 said:


> I’m leaving my hubby and 3 kids (10, 8, 5) at home so I say go for it!


Me too! My husband is completely opposed to the early morning wakeups and I am not planning to visit the parks anyway (just quick trip for the races) so my son won’t miss much. I think it would be tough to have a fun family vacation if you are doing more than one race.


----------



## doombuggy

opusone said:


> Half now closed again


I totally got caught up at work at forgot to sign up.  Hoping they end up spliting some of those bibs off...


----------



## MissLiss279

doombuggy said:


> I totally got caught up at work at forgot to sign up.  Hoping they end up spliting some of those bibs off...


Half is back open. Keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Dis5150

doombuggy said:


> I totally got caught up at work at forgot to sign up.  Hoping they end up spliting some of those bibs off...


Showing open right now!


----------



## DIS-OH

Congratulations to all who registered this morning!

DH and I decided to switch to the Spring race weekend due to some real life issues (my FIL passed away in April and my MIL has dementia, which is rapidly progressing).

However, I am seriously considering flying down to spectate the marathon and DATW…


----------



## Z-Knight

shellott-hill said:


> Are you following a Galloway plan or a custom @DopeyBadger Plan?


anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!


----------



## Carol_

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!


1. Stop eating carbs.
2. Run, then walk, then run.


----------



## NewYKRunner

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!





Carol_ said:


> 1. Stop eating carbs.
> 2. Run, then walk, then run.



My friend that I will be running Dopey 2022 with was overweight and did nothing physical before training for Dopey 2020 with my wife.  He worked on eating healthy first to lose weight then started training to run.  He crossed the finish line significantly faster than my wife who has ran on and off for a few years now, but hadn't done a full marathon before.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!


Just be the best runner that the current you can be - don't compete with the previous you. Be happy with the progress that you see as you train. Don't give a second thought to previous times or paces.

I have been running for decades. I learned a long time ago to work hard and be happy with my effort. It is about the effort, not the results. With effort and time, you will see results that please you again.


----------



## Dig

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!


I agree with BuckeyeBama. Best to reset expectations and enjoy the process. You probably have more experience than I do, but I've learned the hard way that overtraining to meet prior goals, along with carrying a little extra weight, mixed with getting older (I'm almost 50) is a recipe for injury. Whatever the plan, I would recommend plenty of non-running endurance training (I use a stationary bike, my wife swims,) regular HIIT workouts - lots of squats & lunges - plus flexibility work. Trail running is also a great option, depending on where you live.

Regarding diet, I find it much easier to eat healthy when I'm running or exercising regularly. Just starting to feel more fit, however it happens, is like starting a chain reaction.


----------



## Dig

Oh, and Woohoo! wife and I are in for the Marathon. And I signed us and our 10 year old son up for the 10K. It'll be his first official race.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

In for Dopey. Now just to hope the latest Covid surge doesn’t mess it all up again.


----------



## lhermiston

Carol_ said:


> 1. Stop eating carbs.



Hard pass.


----------



## opusone

FFigawi said:


> Congrats to everyone who got in!


Are you not joining in the fun this year?


----------



## Naomeri

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!


You are still doing better than this overweight lady.  I just did a 5K on Saturday morning in more time than your 5 miler.  I can’t even contemplate how long it would take me to do a marathon—probably several days, assuming I didn’t die first


----------



## Oswald0827

lhermiston said:


> Well, there will be some lineup changes, but I'm excited to announce:
> 
> THE GOOF TROOP IS BACK, BAY BAY!
> 
> See you all for the half, full and DATW. I'm happy to run point for meetups those days.


Super excited to see GOOF TROOP back in action!!!


----------



## lhermiston

Oswald0827 said:


> Super excited to see GOOF TROOP back in action!!!



You and me both.

Nature is healing.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I got the marathon! As did my friends Jenna and Eric and my cousin Ashley! Wahoo! We had a trip planning FaceTime meeting tonight, too. So excited!


----------



## chantaldb

I'll be doing Dopey!


----------



## anneeb

I'll be doing Dopey and my BFF registered for the 10K and half, I haven't seen her since October 2019 so VERY excited for this race and trip!


----------



## Z-Knight

Naomeri said:


> You are still doing better than this overweight lady.  I just did a 5K on Saturday morning in more time than your 5 miler.  I can’t even contemplate how long it would take me to do a marathon—probably several days, assuming I didn’t die first


But you still did it - that's still an awesome accomplishment. How many people you know (besides us on this forum) did what you did this Saturday. Nice job! 

btw, thank you for all of the encouragement from all - it's been slow going for a long time and I don't have Covid health as an excuse, but definitely can say some of it was Covid doldrums that caused it. I can't wait to get my Dopey charity bib so I can sign up and officially post I'm also in.


----------



## kappyfamily

Just checking in here to get a gauge for when I try for Princess Half. Can anyone let me know how quick the half sold out for you guys? Thank you, good luck and DIG DEEP!


----------



## jmasgat

kappyfamily said:


> Just checking in here to get a gauge for when I try for Princess Half. Can anyone let me know how quick the half sold out for you guys? Thank you, good luck and DIG DEEP!



4 pages or so back.....looks like about 11:30-ish a.m.


----------



## lhermiston

So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?


----------



## cburnett11

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?



Yesterday was great.  It started off rough.  I've been working from home and sorta have a big project going on that was swirling heavily yesterday morning.  My wife was asking me questions about how many logins we'd try, what our process would be, etc.  And I had to focus on work instead of sharing in the race signup festivities/anxiety.  Thankfully, our adult DD came over to also register.  It turns out that the last login was my wife's phone and that was the first to get in.  Since our DD has quicker phone fingers and better eyes, she flew through all that and I never even stopped working.  Got us all registered within minutes (Dopey for me and then Full for both of them) and then was able to help her friend registered for the half.  Wife and I will be going down for a full week and looks like DD, her husband, and her friend will go down for at least a long weekend.  Excited and hope everything happens.


----------



## lukemorenus

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?



Easy-Peasy! ... of our 11 browsers, two connected right away!


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?



It was actually really smooth for us.  We had 3 devices trying to get on and our desktop was the first to win the race.  That made me happy because these old eyes see better on that huge monitor.    Anyway, I think we got put through at about 10:20 (9:20 our time) to the actually registration page.  Got all the races we wanted.  At the time we got through everything was still available so could have registered for even more if we'd wanted to.  LOL.  Got the confirmation email almost immediately as well.


----------



## jrsharp21

Question about the Dopey and the corrals. When I registered for Dopey, I only saw the question asking for the expected marathon finish time. What about the half, 10k, 5k? For the 2020 half marathon I was in the A corral. Hoping to do the same for 2022 runs (don't care what I am in for the marathon).  For the marathon, I put that I would finish in 5-5:30 hours. For the 2020 half marathon I finished in 1:49. If I go back in and say that I expect to finish in less than 4 hours and put in the proof of time, will I get the better corral assignments for all the runs?


----------



## Bunkie1979

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?



After review of COVID data trending, personal risks/benefits, etc., DH and I made the decision to pull the plug on in-person racing until at least after this coming respiratory season and will be joining you all in spirit with another round of Virtual Dopey from afar (as long as we can snag registrations on Friday). 

Congrats to all who managed to register for the races they were wishing for! Happy magical miles to you all in your training and hopefully we'll see you among the thousands of our other closest running buddies for Marathon Weekend in 2023!


----------



## ZellyB

jrsharp21 said:


> Question about the Dopey and the corrals. When I registered for Dopey, I only saw the question asking for the expected marathon finish time. What about the half, 10k, 5k? For the 2020 half marathon I was in the A corral. Hoping to do the same for 2022 runs (don't care what I am in for the marathon).  For the marathon, I put that I would finish in 5-5:30 hours. For the 2020 half marathon I finished in 1:49. If I go back in and say that I expect to finish in less than 4 hours and put in the proof of time, will I get the better corral assignments for all the runs?



If you have a POT to qualify for less than 4 hours then you definitely want to put that in.  It will improve your corral placement for all races.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?


I have to say I am really happy about how it worked out.  I ended up having to take my daughters to the doctor and registered while sitting in the car.  Needless to say I was very worried!  Used two iPads and an iPhone.  Strangely the two iPads which I hit register for at the same time (9:54) came up with a “more than hour” wait and a 2 minute wait!  Needless to say got everything I wanted and am so appreciative!  Now I feel like I can really get excited about MW!!


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Question about the Dopey and the corrals. When I registered for Dopey, I only saw the question asking for the expected marathon finish time. What about the half, 10k, 5k? For the 2020 half marathon I was in the A corral. Hoping to do the same for 2022 runs (don't care what I am in for the marathon).  For the marathon, I put that I would finish in 5-5:30 hours. For the 2020 half marathon I finished in 1:49. If I go back in and say that I expect to finish in less than 4 hours and put in the proof of time, will I get the better corral assignments for all the runs?



If you have a proof of time that will support a sub-4:00 marathon, definitely enter it. It will improve your corral placement for the half and full marathon. Both races use the same bib and corral placement. Your corrals for the 5k & 10k will be based on the separate pace estimate you entered during registration for those races.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jrsharp21 said:


> Question about the Dopey and the corrals. When I registered for Dopey, I only saw the question asking for the expected marathon finish time. What about the half, 10k, 5k? For the 2020 half marathon I was in the A corral. Hoping to do the same for 2022 runs (don't care what I am in for the marathon).  For the marathon, I put that I would finish in 5-5:30 hours. For the 2020 half marathon I finished in 1:49. If I go back in and say that I expect to finish in less than 4 hours and put in the proof of time, will I get the better corral assignments for all the runs?



Alright, refer to this chart for POT about the Marathon (the top portion is relevant to you because you're doing Dopey).



-If you submit an estimated finish of 5:00-5:30, then you will be placed in Corral F (or its equivalent) for the Half Marathon and the Marathon.
-If you submit that your estimated finish is less than 4:00 hours, and you submit a Half Marathon POT of 1:49:00 from Jan 2019 to now, then you will be placed in Corral B (or its equivalent).  You would need an estimated 1:44 or less to be in Corral A of the Half Marathon as a Dopey participant.

If you want to run the Half Marathon from Corral B (by using POT), but then run the Marathon from a further back corral (like Corral F), then you have that option.  You can always drop back in corrals on race day, but you can't move up corrals.

-Your 5k/10k corral placement is based on a separate question during Dopey registration that asks you for your expected pace during those races.  What you choose for this question will dictate your corral placement for the 5k/10k.  If you choose "under 8" then you will be in Corral A (or its equivalent) with other similarly paced runners.  If you choose "14:01-16:00" then you will be in Corral C (or its equivalent) with other similarly paced runners.



ETA: I do think there is a possibility that there will be only one POT corral.  So if you have a sub 4 marathon equivalent, then there may not be a separate delineation between Corral A and B (like I currently have estimated at a 1:44 HM).


----------



## jrsharp21

DopeyBadger said:


> Alright, refer to this chart for POT about the Marathon (the top portion is relevant to you because you're doing Dopey).
> 
> View attachment 592865
> 
> -If you submit an estimated finish of 5:00-5:30, then you will be placed in Corral F (or its equivalent) for the Half Marathon and the Marathon.
> -If you submit that your estimated finish is less than 4:00 hours, and you submit a Half Marathon POT of 1:49:00 from Jan 2019 to now, then you will be placed in Corral B (or its equivalent).  You would need an estimated 1:44 or less to be in Corral A of the Half Marathon as a Dopey participant.
> 
> If you want to run the Half Marathon from Corral B (by using POT), but then run the Marathon from a further back corral (like Corral F), then you have that option.  You can always drop back in corrals on race day, but you can't move up corrals.
> 
> -Your 5k/10k corral placement is based on a separate question during Dopey registration that asks you for your expected pace during those races.  What you choose for this question will dictate your corral placement for the 5k/10k.  If you choose "under 8" then you will be in Corral A (or its equivalent) with other similarly paced runners.  If you choose "14:01-16:00" then you will be in Corral C (or its equivalent) with other similarly paced runners.
> 
> View attachment 592867
> 
> ETA: I do think there is a possibility that there will be only one POT corral.  So if you have a sub 4 marathon equivalent, then there may not be a separate delineation between Corral A and B (like I currently have estimated at a 1:44 HM).



Thanks for the reply! Definitely clears things up!!!


----------



## NewYKRunner

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?


My wife actually did it as I was busy interviewing someone at work. But it apparently went smooth - my friend and I are signed up for the Dopey, my wife is doing the 5k (just to run with us the first day) and my friends gf is doing the half. They saw that it was open 10 minutes early and it took 20-30 minutes I believe.


----------



## opusone

My registration went smoothly, but after seeing the random queue results during W&D, I went a little overboard and initially had 10 different unique browser windows open (over two computers).  Six of them (one computer) I started right when registration was available (~20 minutes before 10am ET), and the other four (the other computer) I opened from 2 minutes before to 2 minutes after 10am ET.

Very unlike W&D, it so happened that the first browser window I used had the shortest wait time (I think it was initially 12 minutes), but then there was the expected random spread of times on the other nine windows.  I immediately closed all the windows that had over an hour, so then I had about 5-6 windows open.  I closed a few more once the first window was down to two minutes to go.


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> Are you not joining in the fun this year?



Sadly, no. This trip right now is our only one back to the States until sometime in late 2022. I'm already working to ensure Rogue Two is together for DATW and parking lot beers from afar.


----------



## happ

What advice do you have regarding park touring during marathon weekend? Should certain parks be avoided on certain days/times?


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

happ said:


> What advice do you have regarding park touring during marathon weekend? Should certain parks be avoided on certain days/times?


On that note, what time does Epcot open on marathon day? How easy/hard is it to get from Saratoga Springs to Epcot if we want to cheer on runners? Will Epcot open at 9 that day, or 11, or 10:30 for on-site guests?

To the above poster, Sunday would probably be the main day there would be an issue. The 5k and 10k races are so early that the runners are done before park opening. Epcot might be a challenge to access via car on Saturday half marathon and full day if the races end there. The halves and fulls I've done went through MK quite early, so runners I think will be done by park opening. AK and HS may see some runners on the Sunday.


----------



## Grabnar

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> On that note, what time does Epcot open on marathon day? How easy/hard is it to get from Saratoga Springs to Epcot if we want to cheer on runners? Will Epcot open at 9 that day, or 11, or 10:30 for on-site guests?
> 
> To the above poster, Sunday would probably be the main day there would be an issue. The 5k and 10k races are so early that the runners are done before park opening. Epcot might be a challenge to access via car on Saturday half marathon and full day if the races end there. The halves and fulls I've done went through MK quite early, so runners I think will be done by park opening. AK and HS may see some runners on the Sunday.


Looks like they may be changing it up some this year as they're "still evaluating"

https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/spectator-information/


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, no. This trip right now is our only one back to the States until sometime in late 2022. I'm already working to ensure Rogue Two is together for DATW and parking lot beers from afar.



My proposal is we hire a surrogate for you, John:








happ said:


> What advice do you have regarding park touring during marathon weekend? Should certain parks be avoided on certain days/times?



This is admittedly the wrong advice, but when I did Dopey in 2019 it was part of a family vacation. So it was races in the morning and parks at night. I didn't avoid any parks or any activities. I just treated it like a normal Disney trip.


----------



## lhermiston

I know this is super premature, but have folks started thinking about crowd levels at all? I think it was the 2018 marathon weekend that last had dates similar to 2022, right? I was following from afar, but I remember horror stories about parks being at capacity since it was so close to the holidays, still. 

The X-factor in 2022 is COVID and crowd limits, though. Hard to say until probably December how those will impact MW22.

I know all we can do is speculate, but my wheels have been turning on this a bit in the last day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> On that note, what time does Epcot open on marathon day? How easy/hard is it to get from Saratoga Springs to Epcot if we want to cheer on runners? Will Epcot open at 9 that day, or 11, or 10:30 for on-site guests?



I think it's difficult to be definitive on this due to the ever changing landscape of today's world, but for MW 2018-2020 EPCOT opened at 9am.  DHS had Extra Magical Hours and opened at 8am in 2018-2020.  My notes don't include years prior so it could have easily been the same in 2017 and previous.

Side note is that Les Halles opened at 9am, La Cantina de San Angel opened at 10am, and other EPCOT Alcohol/Food Stands opened at 11am in 2020 (per my notes).  AK's Thirsty River opened at 7:30am in 2020 (again per my notes).



Grabnar said:


> Looks like they may be changing it up some this year as they're "still evaluating"
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/spectator-information/



If I were to take a guess, one area that's definitely "still evaluating" could easily be the Main Street crowd during the HM/M before the park opens.  I could see some evaluation for the finish area as well.  I'd be less inclined to believe there will be much of a difference as it comes to in-park (AK, DHS, and EPCOT) spectator viewing during normal park hours than a normal year.  I'll be curious to see what comes of it.


----------



## PrincessV

rubybutt said:


> my DS and DD will be 12 and 10.  We can leave them in the hotel while wife and I run, but how have others handled this in the past?


I left my son in the hotel room when he was 11. I woke him up right before I left so he could deadbolt the door behind me and engage the flippy lock. He had a cell phone and knew who to call if I didn't return or call him by a certain time. I'm a stickler for identifying emergency exits in hotels upon check-in, so he already knew that, too. He mostly slept while I ran the half and was eating breakfast when I got back to the room. No problem!


----------



## Marc A.

Looking for help on who to contact.  I registered for Dopey yesterday (#2) and then my son (he's 15) for the 10k.  I then went to register him for the 5k and after all was said and done my name is on the registration.  It says minor and has his birthdate and lists me as the emergency contact.  I sent something through the website (without any email yet) but who else can I contact to clear this up.  It's just switching a first name....


----------



## Cabius

Marc A. said:


> Looking for help on who to contact.  I registered for Dopey yesterday (#2) and then my son (he's 15) for the 10k.  I then went to register him for the 5k and after all was said and done my name is on the registration.  It says minor and has his birthdate and lists me as the emergency contact.  I sent something through the website (without any email yet) but who else can I contact to clear this up.  It's just switching a first name....


Might be easier to just have his name legally changed. (I'm kidding, but sorry, I have no idea who to contact for this type of thing.)


----------



## Marebear_runs

Marc A. said:


> Looking for help on who to contact.  I registered for Dopey yesterday (#2) and then my son (he's 15) for the 10k.  I then went to register him for the 5k and after all was said and done my name is on the registration.  It says minor and has his birthdate and lists me as the emergency contact.  I sent something through the website (without any email yet) but who else can I contact to clear this up.  It's just switching a first name....


I did something similar for the virtual 10k this year. I put my name on my daughter’s registration but it had her birthday. I called the number on the website, 407-939-4786 and they switched it over the phone for me when I explained my mistake. Not sure if it was easier because it was virtual, but I hope they will take care of it for you!


----------



## camaker

Marc A. said:


> Looking for help on who to contact.  I registered for Dopey yesterday (#2) and then my son (he's 15) for the 10k.  I then went to register him for the 5k and after all was said and done my name is on the registration.  It says minor and has his birthdate and lists me as the emergency contact.  I sent something through the website (without any email yet) but who else can I contact to clear this up.  It's just switching a first name....



I‘d suggest giving them some time to respond to your initial request. RunDisney has an extremely small staff and likely has a lot of requests hitting them right now with registration for their largest event starting yesterday. There’s plenty of time to get it worked out.


----------



## Marc A.

Marebear_runs said:


> I did something similar for the virtual 10k this year. I put my name on my daughter’s registration but it had her birthday. I called the number on the website, 407-939-4786 and they switched it over the phone for me when I explained my mistake. Not sure if it was easier because it was virtual, but I hope they will take care of it for you!


thank you for the number.  I'll try this in a few weeks if I do not hear back.


----------



## Marc A.

camaker said:


> I‘d suggest giving them some time to respond to your initial request. RunDisney has an extremely small staff and likely has a lot of requests hitting them right now with registration for their largest event starting yesterday. There’s plenty of time to get it worked out.


good idea!! thanks


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Odd question, based on my POT, I am likely going to be placed in a faster corral than some family...if I want to start in a slower corral for certain races, can I? For example, I have friends signed up for the 10K, but will be in a way slower category, but I still want to run with them at their pace. I will be solo for the marathon, however, so I would rather keep the faster corral for that race.


----------



## ZellyB

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Odd question, based on my POT, I am likely going to be placed in a faster corral than some family...if I want to start in a slower corral for certain races, can I?



Yes, you can drop back to a later corral.  You just can't move forward.


----------



## GreatLakes

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?



No issues here.  I made sure I was at our main data center so I had three machines on three totally different carriers with three browsers each and then my phone.  I was able to register and then shoot my wife a link to a queue with 2 minutes left.  There was no rhyme or reason to the queue placing so I'm guessing everyone that was online before 10 was randomly assigned a queue space.  Of the 10 browsers I had opened the one that had the shortest wait was the 5th one I opened followed by the 3rd.  I purposely saved 2 that I didn't enter until right at 10 and they ended up being the longest.



happ said:


> What advice do you have regarding park touring during marathon weekend? Should certain parks be avoided on certain days/times?



The big thing to consider isn't really the specific parks and days but the energy you'll be expending compared to your race.  If you are new to running and are worried about being able to stay ahead of the sweepers I would save my park days until after your race.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I know this is super premature, but have folks started thinking about crowd levels at all? I think it was the 2018 marathon weekend that last had dates similar to 2022, right? I was following from afar, but I remember horror stories about parks being at capacity since it was so close to the holidays, still.



It’s the end of the last holiday week. I imagine it’ll be pretty crowded through Saturday or Sunday until everyone leaves to get the kids back in school.


----------



## pixarmom

Love reading all the happy registration posts!  Fantastic news - @mateojr decided he IS ready to try the half marathon!  It's a physical and emotional challenge for this sweet guy on the autism spectrum, but we know he can do it!  Then 22-yo son sent a text saying "sign me up!"  @mateojr and I had 5 browsers going yesterday morning and one of them showed a 10 minute wait.  We were able to secure all three half marathon registrations and there was much celebration!  So marathon weekend for us is just the half with the goal of helping @mateojr over that finish line!


----------



## pixarmom

Marc A. said:


> Looking for help on who to contact.  I registered for Dopey yesterday (#2) and then my son (he's 15) for the 10k.  I then went to register him for the 5k and after all was said and done my name is on the registration.  It says minor and has his birthdate and lists me as the emergency contact.  I sent something through the website (without any email yet) but who else can I contact to clear this up.  It's just switching a first name....



We had a similar problem yesterday with my oldest son's half marathon registration.  I called the runDisney Tech Department at 407-939-4786, pressed option 3.  I was surprised that they answered right away and fixed it within minutes!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

happ said:


> What advice do you have regarding park touring during marathon weekend? Should certain parks be avoided on certain days/times?


As others have said, the pandemic makes this a very wild guess. My best recommendation would be to select the park(s) that are most important to you for post race medal photos/meals as your priority for the day and then roll with whatever comes crowd wise. 


lhermiston said:


> This is admittedly the wrong advice, but when I did Dopey in 2019 it was part of a family vacation. So it was races in the morning and parks at night. I didn't avoid any parks or any activities. I just treated it like a normal Disney trip.


Aside from the late nights, this is more or less how I've treated the parks when there for races. I do allow myself a whole lot more time sitting down or watching shows to rest my legs and try to avoid long standby lines. I usually head back to my resort for bed around 6:00 or 6:30 so I can be in bed by 8:30 or 9:00 for the race. It works for me.


GreatLakes said:


> The big thing to consider isn't really the specific parks and days but the energy you'll be expending compared to your race. If you are new to running and are worried about being able to stay ahead of the sweepers I would save my park days until after your race.


I will say that it really comes down to knowing yourself. I had run 5 different multi race challenge runDisney weekends and one half marathon near the end of my trip after my normal park touring before signing up for my first Dopey. By that point I already had a tried and true strategy of enjoying the parks while also taking in a lot of shows and/or sitting on a bench for 20-30 minutes as needed. Now if this is a rare trip, then you should consider that races will likely curtail your park time especially if the marathon is one of them.

I'm a back of the pack runner and this is about my norm:

5K: in the parks by 9:30am. Because they usually don't sweep the 5K, I have more time to stop during the 5K
10K: in the parks by 10:00am.
Half: in the parks by 11:30am.
Full: in the parks by 3:00pm.


----------



## happ

GreatLakes said:


> The big thing to consider isn't really the specific parks and days but the energy you'll be expending compared to your race.  If you are new to running and are worried about being able to stay ahead of the sweepers I would save my park days until after your race.


I'm not new to running, just new to marathon weekend. I'm trying to figure out when to go where now that there's the park pass system.


----------



## Kitty-chan

happ said:


> I'm not new to running, just new to marathon weekend. I'm trying to figure out when to go where now that there's the park pass system.


I was at WDW for July 4 weekend, the first time I'd been with the park pass system. At that point, capacity was sufficiently reduced that even if a park was booked to capacity (ie, no more park passes available), wait times were still pretty manageable. Of course, all bets are off for where we'll be in January 2022!

If I were planning to spend any time in the parks during marathon weekend (or right before or after), I'd just book park passes for the parks I most wanted to see. Also remember that you can park-hop starting at 2pm, IF you entered the park you had a pass for in the first place (and of course if your ticket permits hopping, and if the park you want to hop to isn't closed to hopping due to capacity limits.


----------



## LilyJC

lhermiston said:


> So, how did yesterday go for everyone? Did anyone not get the race(s) they wanted?



It definitely went a lot smoother than I expected/feared. After keeping an eye on the DLR tickets, TOD, OBB debacles with this system, I knew I wanted to wait until after 7am PST to hop in the queue. I joined first on my laptop, then my youngest’s iPhone 7, and lastly my iPhone 12 Pro Max. The laptop went to over an hour but dropped back to 30-40ish minutes pretty quickly. The iPhone 7 listed over an hour for quite some time, but my 12 Pro Max immediately jumped in at 5 minutes. I have no idea if any of this is relevant or just random IT luck, but I found it interesting. My husband was on his laptop and it also interestingly tracked the same time as my laptop throughout the wait. 

We were thankful to get our Dopeys, but pretty quickly the, “what have we done?!?!?” kicked in.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Sleepless Knight said:


> As others have said, the pandemic makes this a very wild guess. My best recommendation would be to select the park(s) that are most important to you for post race medal photos/meals as your priority for the day and then roll with whatever comes crowd wise.
> Aside from the late nights, this is more or less how I've treated the parks when there for races. I do allow myself a whole lot more time sitting down or watching shows to rest my legs and try to avoid long standby lines. I usually head back to my resort for bed around 6:00 or 6:30 so I can be in bed by 8:30 or 9:00 for the race. It works for me.
> I will say that it really comes down to knowing yourself. I had run 5 different multi race challenge runDisney weekends and one half marathon near the end of my trip after my normal park touring before signing up for my first Dopey. By that point I already had a tried and true strategy of enjoying the parks while also taking in a lot of shows and/or sitting on a bench for 20-30 minutes as needed. Now if this is a rare trip, then you should consider that races will likely curtail your park time especially if the marathon is one of them.
> 
> I'm a back of the pack runner and this is about my norm:
> 
> 5K: in the parks by 9:30am. Because they usually don't sweep the 5K, I have more time to stop during the 5K
> 10K: in the parks by 10:00am.
> Half: in the parks by 11:30am.
> Full: in the parks by 3:00pm.



Question with being in the parks by that time, does that include going back to your room and doing a change? Or going strait to the park after the run?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Question with being in the parks by that time, does that include going back to your room and doing a change? Or going strait to the park after the run?


Those times always include going back to my resort to soak my legs in cold water for 20 minutes and a shower, liberal application of sunscreen, and then heading to the parks via bus. For 5K, I like to have a light breakfast in a park. For 10K and half it's breakfast at the resort or race retreat for the half if it's offered. With the marathon being that late, I usually try to lightly snack after the race and schedule a meal as close to projected park arrival as I can. But that's tricky for obvious reasons.

Honestly, I'm always needing a shower after a 10K up at least. Bear in mind that my 10K time of 1:40ish including character stops can be comparable to my 5K time of 90 minutes because I have no problem stopping for a 5K photo if it interests me enough. I also take the 5K as slow as I possibly can to save my legs for the next 3 races when running Dopey.


----------



## Barca33Runner

happ said:


> I'm not new to running, just new to marathon weekend. I'm trying to figure out when to go where now that there's the park pass system.



Crowds for any of the specific parks are not really heavily influenced by the races. Epcot will have Half Marathon traffic early in the day on Saturday (unless they continue with the 11 AM opening time). AK will have Marathon traffic on Sunday early, HS until about noon and Epcot until about 1/2. All of this is assuming the same or similar courses to those in the past.

Marathon Weekend crowds are not particularly heavy in the grand scheme of WDW. Much more influential are Holiday crowds which, as others have mentioned, are likely to carry over into Marathon Weekend this year. Because of that there will almost certainly be lighter crowds the week following Marathon Weekend.

As far as which parks for which days? Your guess is as good as anyone’s. There isn’t really anything that heavily influences crowds to one park over another during the weekend. The vast majority of non-race visitors function as though they are unaware of the race’s existence.


----------



## OopscDaizy

First time posting and second time to rundisney. I'm in for the 5k and the half. My last half I did intervals and this time I'm hoping to *mostly* run the whole thing. Lots of training to do.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Andrew’s Marginal Running Information

This is a collection of running tidbits that I’ve learned over a few decades of running.

You mileage may vary (literally).

If you were to look at me, your first thought would not be “runner”, but our genes are what they are. So these are not the comments of someone tall and thin.

    The line unintentionally left blank.
I started out     training for my first half-marathon by running a quarter mile and     then having to take a walk break and built up distances from there.    
When I’ve had     a long layoff  without running, the first couple of weeks of     training are miserable, and I have to push through it.  After that,     the endorphins start doing their thing and I’ll get to where I     become antsy if I go more than a day or two without running.   
For my first     half-marathon, I fretted about not being able to keep a pace and     stay ahead of the sweepers.     
  The sweeper         clock doesn’t start until the last runner starts       
 A brisk         walking pace will keep you ahead of the sweepers        
A friend of         mine would walk the marathons and had enviable times. He would         stride it out and stopped for nothing and would finish a half in         under 2.5 hours.             

    I’m a     proponent of the Galloway method, but modified for my own use.  I     have gotten to where I run for a mile or so and then walk for a     short stretch.         
As it turns     out, for most races, there are helpful people handing out water     every mile or 1.5 miles, so my walk breaks are to walk through the     water station.  This also allows me to drink that water without     spilling most of it.         
The whole key     to the walking part is to only do 50 or 75 steps and resume running     before your body starts to drop out of run mode.         
Based on #5, I     have never carried water with me for a race.  I let people hand it     to me.         
I will carry     some energy goo for a marathon, and even then I was pleasantly     surprised that it was being handed out during the Disney marathon.     I do like the energy beans and will carry some of them with me.    
To keep some     moisture in my mouth, I prefer hard candy or Mentos.  I just tuck     the candy into a cheek and let it melt and typically get 2 miles     from each piece.  Or some gum.         
If you start     getting shin splints, stop running and take a 2 week break. It’ll     drive you nuts to not run that long, but it’ll be worth it in the     long run.  During your break, go buy new running shoes.  When I had     shin splints is when I bought my first pair of $100+ pair of running     shoes.  It turned out to be so totally worth it that I bought a     second pair.         My running shoes are just for running and I take them off as soon as I get back home and put on my everyday shoes.
I also try to     avoid running on concrete; I’ll even run on the grass next to a     sidewalk if I won’t turn an ankle.  My preference is a local     greenway with long boardwalks. Even asphalt is better than concrete.             
For a 5K or     10K, I don’t bother with any tunes; besides the races being over     quickly, there is usually enough music and celebration going on to     provide entertainment.         
Due to issues     with chafing on my thighs, I wear short running tights as a physical     barrier.  Some people use anti-chafe sticks, but a physical barrier     is what works for me.         
Ditto for     chafing in the show.  What works for me is liberal use of moleskin     between toes, plus wraps of surgical tape.  I also use Injinji socks     to help isolate my toes.  There will still be chafing over the     course of a marathon, but delaying the onset of chafing as long as     possible is the key.         
For a marathon,     take a couple of tylenol when the pain kicks in. Motrin is a blood     thinner, so use tylenol.       
Make sure that     you can un-knot your shorts before you get to a port-a-potty.     Nothing worse than losing time over a stuck drawstring.      
Unless you want     to set a personal record at Disney, take the time for some photos     with the characters.  When I ran the marathon, I saw Disney     characters that I had _never _seen before in many visits to the     parks. Just pick your opportunities and don’t get caught in a long     line.     
My tendency was     to stay on one side of the road or the other during a race. What I     learned is that the course is measured apex to apex of the curves,     so straighten out the curves and it will save yourself some steps     over the course of the race.       
I was around     mile 20 of the marathon when my left arm went numb. My immediate     thought was that I was having a heart-attack, but it was actually     just from keeping my fist clenched for so long.  The lesson learned     is to periodically shake out my arms and hands, and to touch my     thumb to my fingers and not make fists while running.      
Take some $20     bills with you for massages after the race. For me, one massage of     the legs after the half, and two massages, one for the legs and one     for the shoulders after the marathon.  After the marathon, my     shoulders hurt and they told me it was due to holding up my     shoulders and arms for so long. Get  the massages; it is worth every     penny.     
When I ran the     Goofy, I went into the parks after the half-marathon.  The key was     to get only in short lines and not spend very long standing.     
The most     amazing thing is the day after the marathon in the parks or even a     resort and being applauded by Disney cast members.    

Other tidbits:

Buy some cheap     sweatshirts at Walmart for the beginning of the race when it’s     cold. You’ll toss them aside after you warm up and they get     collected for charity.     
Moisture-wicking     shirt cause some nasty chafing on men in half and full marathons.     As cool as it will be at Disney, a thin cotton shirt will prevent     chafing. The performance shirt can wick away the moisture from the     cotton shirt.     
There is     nothing like the monorail whooshing by and a full moon overhead at     the beginning of a race.     
There can be a     huge traffic jam leading to the staging area.  Better to be dropped     at the main road and use the short walk as your warmup.     
You’ll do     better than you think you will.


----------



## Naomeri

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Andrew’s Marginal Running Information
> 
> This is a collection of running tidbits that I’ve learned over a few decades of running.
> 
> You mileage may vary (literally).
> 
> If you were to look at me, your first thought would not be “runner”, but our genes are what they are. So these are not the comments of someone tall and thin.
> 
> The line unintentionally left blank.
> I started out     training for my first half-marathon by running a quarter mile and     then having to take a walk break and built up distances from there.
> When I’ve had     a long layoff  without running, the first couple of weeks of     training are miserable, and I have to push through it.  After that,     the endorphins start doing their thing and I’ll get to where I     become antsy if I go more than a day or two without running.
> For my first     half-marathon, I fretted about not being able to keep a pace and     stay ahead of the sweepers.
> The sweeper         clock doesn’t start until the last runner starts
> A brisk         walking pace will keep you ahead of the sweepers
> A friend of         mine would walk the marathons and had enviable times. He would         stride it out and stopped for nothing and would finish a half in         under 2.5 hours.
> 
> I’m a     proponent of the Galloway method, but modified for my own use.  I     have gotten to where I run for a mile or so and then walk for a     short stretch.
> As it turns     out, for most races, there are helpful people handing out water     every mile or 1.5 miles, so my walk breaks are to walk through the     water station.  This also allows me to drink that water without     spilling most of it.
> The whole key     to the walking part is to only do 50 or 75 steps and resume running     before your body starts to drop out of run mode.
> Based on #5, I     have never carried water with me for a race.  I let people hand it     to me.
> I will carry     some energy goo for a marathon, and even then I was pleasantly     surprised that it was being handed out during the Disney marathon.     I do like the energy beans and will carry some of them with me.
> To keep some     moisture in my mouth, I prefer hard candy or Mentos.  I just tuck     the candy into a cheek and let it melt and typically get 2 miles     from each piece.  Or some gum.
> If you start     getting shin splints, stop running and take a 2 week break. It’ll     drive you nuts to not run that long, but it’ll be worth it in the     long run.  During your break, go buy new running shoes.  When I had     shin splints is when I bought my first pair of $100+ pair of running     shoes.  It turned out to be so totally worth it that I bought a     second pair.         My running shoes are just for running and I take them off as soon as I get back home and put on my everyday shoes.
> I also try to     avoid running on concrete; I’ll even run on the grass next to a     sidewalk if I won’t turn an ankle.  My preference is a local     greenway with long boardwalks. Even asphalt is better than concrete.
> For a 5K or     10K, I don’t bother with any tunes; besides the races being over     quickly, there is usually enough music and celebration going on to     provide entertainment.
> Due to issues     with chafing on my thighs, I wear short running tights as a physical     barrier.  Some people use anti-chafe sticks, but a physical barrier     is what works for me.
> Ditto for     chafing in the show.  What works for me is liberal use of moleskin     between toes, plus wraps of surgical tape.  I also use Injinji socks     to help isolate my toes.  There will still be chafing over the     course of a marathon, but delaying the onset of chafing as long as     possible is the key.
> For a marathon,     take a couple of tylenol when the pain kicks in. Motrin is a blood     thinner, so use tylenol.
> Make sure that     you can un-knot your shorts before you get to a port-a-potty.     Nothing worse than losing time over a stuck drawstring.
> Unless you want     to set a personal record at Disney, take the time for some photos     with the characters.  When I ran the marathon, I saw Disney     characters that I had _never _seen before in many visits to the     parks. Just pick your opportunities and don’t get caught in a long     line.
> My tendency was     to stay on one side of the road or the other during a race. What I     learned is that the course is measured apex to apex of the curves,     so straighten out the curves and it will save yourself some steps     over the course of the race.
> I was around     mile 20 of the marathon when my left arm went numb. My immediate     thought was that I was having a heart-attack, but it was actually     just from keeping my fist clenched for so long.  The lesson learned     is to periodically shake out my arms and hands, and to touch my     thumb to my fingers and not make fists while running.
> Take some $20     bills with you for massages after the race. For me, one massage of     the legs after the half, and two massages, one for the legs and one     for the shoulders after the marathon.  After the marathon, my     shoulders hurt and they told me it was due to holding up my     shoulders and arms for so long. Get  the massages; it is worth every     penny.
> When I ran the     Goofy, I went into the parks after the half-marathon.  The key was     to get only in short lines and not spend very long standing.
> The most     amazing thing is the day after the marathon in the parks or even a     resort and being applauded by Disney cast members.
> 
> Other tidbits:
> 
> Buy some cheap     sweatshirts at Walmart for the beginning of the race when it’s     cold. You’ll toss them aside after you warm up and they get     collected for charity.
> Moisture-wicking     shirt cause some nasty chafing on men in half and full marathons.     As cool as it will be at Disney, a thin cotton shirt will prevent     chafing. The performance shirt can wick away the moisture from the     cotton shirt.
> There is     nothing like the monorail whooshing by and a full moon overhead at     the beginning of a race.
> There can be a     huge traffic jam leading to the staging area.  Better to be dropped     at the main road and use the short walk as your warmup.
> You’ll do     better than you think you will.


This was really interesting!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> It’s the end of the last holiday week. I imagine it’ll be pretty crowded through Saturday or Sunday until everyone leaves to get the kids back in school.





Barca33Runner said:


> Marathon Weekend crowds are not particularly heavy in the grand scheme of WDW. Much more influential are Holiday crowds which, as others have mentioned, are likely to carry over into Marathon Weekend this year. Because of that there will almost certainly be lighter crowds the week following Marathon Weekend.


 
I just checked my daughter’s school calendar. Seminole County resumes classes on January 5th.  Orange County goes back on the 4th, Osceola on the 3rd and Lake County on the 3rd. That’s all I looked at. So there could potentially be holiday crowd before MW, but with reduced capacity and park reservations I’m not sure how much of an impact it is going to have.


----------



## LSUfan4444

happ said:


> What advice do you have regarding park touring during marathon weekend? Should certain parks be avoided on certain days/times?


For me, our decision comes down alot to where we are staying. For example, our Sunday Marathon plans will differ if we are staying at Poly then at Boardwalk or Caribbean Beach.

For us (staying at Boardwalk), Thursday will be Universal (not running the 5k), Friday will be a non rope drop Magic Kingdom, Saturday and Sunday will be Hollywood Studios


----------



## HangWithMerida

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> 16. For a marathon, take a couple of tylenol when the pain kicks in. Motrin is a blood thinner, so use tylenol.



Not just that, but NSAIDS like motrin can cause major kidney damage when taken if you are dehydrated and should not be used before or during a race. Only afterwards, with copious amounts of water, and make sure you have gone to bathroom once (that is your confirmation that you are hydrated enough and your kidneys are working).  If you do take Tylenol, make sure you aren’t overdoing it. One right before or during a race should do the trick. Overdoing Tylenol can cause liver damage. 
Man, I sound like the medication side effects in those commercials!


----------



## 1lilspark

FWIW RE crowds when live races were announced of Wine & Dine, Spring Surprise and this weekend this one has our cheapest rooms booked


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!


Similar response to most of the others:
1. Reduce the carbs and sweets (not said lightly, it isn't easy for me)
2. There is appx 24 weeks to the race.  Pick one of the training schedules that comes close to fitting and get on the schedule and train. 

I've added a food tracking app to my phone so that I can spot where I'm tripping up on caloric intake, plus really enjoying how my new Garmin watch logs my activity.  It makes it easier to see if my caloric burn exceeds intake.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Thanks. I hope someone finds it helpful.



Naomeri said:


> This was really interesting!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bree

Z-Knight said:


> anyone got a plan for a overweight guy who is struggling to run right now - I have run a 4hr marathon, but now I'm barely able to do 5.5 hours (if lucky). Last run I had for time was a 5 miler in 48minutes - and that used to be my PR for a 6.2 miler. Dang!



Take it slow. There’s a free app called MyFitnessPal to track calories, carbs, protein & fat. Just don’t go overboard and set yourself to losing 2lbs a week. Carbs are not the enemy and never have been. I get all my carbs from sweet potatoes, quinoa, beans and other veggies and my nightly ritual of popcorn. I like seeing how what I eat affects my runs the following days. I’m also on meds until October that can seriously put 5-7 pounds on me overnight with bloating and water retention. Seriously, a pair of shorts that fit fine the previous day I can barely get over my hips. It’s good to be able to see what I ate that was the cause. There’s another site I am looking at called Macrostaxx. It’s not free, but they always have discount codes. It’s tedious at first to learn the ins and outs of tracking everything, but after a couple weeks it gets easier and faster.


----------



## CP3uhoh

nice to see so much activity all over this particular forum, not just this thread!


----------



## Kitty-chan

Bree said:


> Carbs are not the enemy and never have been.


Yes, thank you! And people often forget that most fruits and vegetables are carbohydrates.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Kitty-chan said:


> Yes, thank you! And people often forget that most fruits and vegetables are carbohydrates.



Agreed. When I say carbs, I'm talking about  the not-so-good carbs like potato chips, chocolate chip cookies, ice cream, waffles, etc.  All the yummy stuff that I like but don't need to eating so much of. 

It's hard to overload on fruits and veggies.  

My Fitness Pal is the app I have.  A pocket notepad works just as well for monitoring what you are eating.  If you are honest with yourself, you'll jot down snacks and see if you're munching on empty calories. (Being honest with self can also be difficult.  Don't ask me how I know this)


----------



## jmasgat

10k is open at this moment.


----------



## GreatLakes

Kitty-chan said:


> Yes, thank you! And people often forget that most fruits and vegetables are carbohydrates.



Natural carbs are perfectly fine. The problem is all the processed food we eat with carbs in non-natural states. 

That being said most people are likely not eating enough healthy fats while eating enough protein so the balance is off.

I aim for about 50% of my calories from good fat and I can tell you I feel way more energy, mental clarity, and generally more healthy eating more fats and less processed carbs. YMMV of course.


----------



## opusone

Half is currently open


----------



## Sleepless Knight

As of 10:04pm PDT, Goofy is sold out. Only the Marathon by itself and Dopey remain.

I had planned to try for the virtual Dopey tomorrow. But after really thinking about this the past two days and evaluating the toll the past year and a half have taken on my mental state, I decided to give myself something to work towards for me. A worthwhile pursuit independent of the other responsibilities I have in my life right now. 

So, sign me up for Return of the Goof Troop Road Paving Party, whatever slower paving group I wind up in.


----------



## Bree

GreatLakes said:


> Natural carbs are perfectly fine. The problem is all the processed food we eat with carbs in non-natural states.



you are spot on. If it comes in a box you probably won't find it in my home. I have two teens so obviously I’ll have goldfish or another cracker, frozen waffles or box of stale cereal. I have always made most of our meals and snacks from scratch, but I was a stay at home mom for a very, very long time. It’s become a lot harder as a new small business owner, but I’ve gotten better over the last year and a half at balancing things out. I use Sunday as my church/laundry/nap/meal prep day. I try to make recipes that are 30 minutes or less during the week and make extra to eat for lunch the next day.


----------



## Naomeri

I’m officially joining you all virtually for the 5K and 10K!


----------



## Bunkie1979

Successful in registering for virtual Dopey in less than 10 minutes this morning. Very easy process!


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Registered for the Virtual 5k! I'll be using the loop around the Seven Seas lagoon.


----------



## lukemorenus

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Registered for the Virtual 5k! I'll be using the loop around the Seven Seas lagoon.



Awesome!  ...and make sure you time it right - last week they closed the gates near the new bridge until about an hour before MK opened


----------



## Kitty-chan

My first runDisney event was going to be the January 2017 Half, which got cancelled due to lightning.

My actual first runDisney event was the Star Wars 5k in April 2019, which got substantially delayed by a thunderstorm. (I did manage to run the 10k the next day with no issues.)

I was registered for the Boston Marathon, my very first full, for April 2020. It was cancelled due to a global pandemic.

I seem to have an uncanny ability to cancel races. I'm registered for the full in January 2022, which will hopefully be my first full marathon (on a certified course . . . I did run virtual Boston in 2020). So, I apologize in advance to everybody running the January 2022 full, as my history might suggest that I've just put the whole thing in jeopardy.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

lukemorenus said:


> Awesome!  ...and make sure you time it right - last week they closed the gates near the new bridge until about an hour before MK opened



Being that the race is virtual, do you need to start at 5 AM? Or does timing not matter?

I'm staying at Wilderness Lodge and would take the first boat to MK.


----------



## lukemorenus

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Being that the race is virtual, do you need to start at 5 AM? Or does timing not matter?
> 
> I'm staying at Wilderness Lodge and would take the first boat to MK.



Any time - just a tip in case you wanted to avoid park opening


----------



## Herding_Cats

Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?

Dh is trying to figure out how to come with me so we can’t book anything until we figure out if we have someone to keep an eye on the 3 oldest kids or if I’m going solo....

Flights out of our local airport are creeping up from the $275pp range to the $333pp range and it’s making me antsy to book stuff.


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?
> 
> Dh is trying to figure out how to come with me so we can’t book anything until we figure out if we have someone to keep an eye on the 3 oldest kids or if I’m going solo....
> 
> Flights out of our local airport are creeping up from the $275pp range to the $333pp range and it’s making me antsy to book stuff.



I’m waiting for them to release, as my airport here is a hub and I can usually find convenient flights with them at reasonable prices. I am, however, getting very tired of them listing large numbers of flights as available and then moving me to different flights months later. It makes it impossible to plan for en effective Disney trip.


----------



## pixarmom

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?
> 
> Dh is trying to figure out how to come with me so we can’t book anything until we figure out if we have someone to keep an eye on the 3 oldest kids or if I’m going solo....
> 
> Flights out of our local airport are creeping up from the $275pp range to the $333pp range and it’s making me antsy to book stuff.





camaker said:


> I’m waiting for them to release, as my airport here is a hub and I can usually find convenient flights with them at reasonable prices. I am, however, getting very tired of them listing large numbers of flights as available and then moving me to different flights months later. It makes it impossible to plan for en effective Disney trip.



We always wait for SW - nonstop flights, reasonable prices and I can use my companion pass.  Entirely agree based on our travel to other locations recently - too many flight changes after booking, so I end up starting from scratch.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I’m waiting for them to release, as my airport here is a hub and I can usually find convenient flights with them at reasonable prices. *I am, however, getting very tired of them listing large numbers of flights as available and then moving me to different flights months later.* It makes it impossible to plan for en effective Disney trip.



There was an article in the WSJ about this very thing yesterday. Delta and Southwest in particular are being accused of moving people with cheap tickets to less convenient flights in order to resell those seats at higher prices.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> There was an article in the WSJ about this very thing yesterday. Delta and Southwest in particular are being accused of moving people with cheap tickets to less convenient flights in order to resell those seats at higher prices.



Fortunately or unfortunately, I don’t think that’s what’s been happening. The flights that I originally booked are being cancelled.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

camaker said:


> Fortunately or unfortunately, I don’t think that’s what’s been happening. The flights that I originally booked are being cancelled.


Yeah, flights by American and Southwest have been canceled across the country for a while now. United is starting to do it, too. They are saying that it is result of capacity issues. They and their service vendors laid off a bunch of people and getting them back right now is harder than they thought it would be. Also, they took a bunch of planes out of circulation. All of those planes have to undergo some sort of process before they can be used again. 

Not enough staff (pilots, attendants, servicing vendors, etc.) seems to be the real problem. They scheduled flights without having these issues sorted out, and now they are selectively canceling fights - probably starting with the flights which are the least profitable.


----------



## Cabius

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, flights by American and Southwest have been canceled across the country for a while now. United is starting to do it, too. They are saying that it is result of capacity issues. They and their service vendors laid off a bunch of people and getting them back right now is harder than they thought it would be. Also, they took a bunch of planes out of circulation. All of those planes have to undergo some sort of process before they can be used again.
> 
> Not enough staff (pilots, attendants, servicing vendors, etc.) seems to be the real problem. They scheduled flights without having these issues sorted out, and now they are selectively canceling fights - probably starting with the flights which are the least profitable.


I booked flights in January for our trip in mid-July. (Sigh, I miss you already Wilderness Lodge...) Our original flights were both cancelled, and we ended up getting to MCO an hour later and coming home a half-hour earlier.

Not the end of the world -- there are lots of flights between DFW & MCO -- but still annoying for sure!

I just want to know where my change fee is. I mean, if I wanted to switch to a flight that left an hour later, they'd charge me $150 plus the difference in fares. How does that not go both ways??


----------



## Dopey 2020

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?
> 
> Dh is trying to figure out how to come with me so we can’t book anything until we figure out if we have someone to keep an eye on the 3 oldest kids or if I’m going solo....
> 
> Flights out of our local airport are creeping up from the $275pp range to the $333pp range and it’s making me antsy to book stuff.



They are out through Jan 5 so I already booked flight down. We never book round trip because it’s easier to modify one way with the app. Just need a flight home but hey, first world problems, right?



FFigawi said:


> There was an article in the WSJ about this very thing yesterday. Delta and Southwest in particular are being accused of moving people with cheap tickets to less convenient flights in order to resell those seats at higher prices.



Just happened to me, we always book non stop and got an email this morning that my 7am 2hr40min flight for W&D is now a 6am 5hr flight with a stop in Baltimore


----------



## camaker

Dopey 2020 said:


> Just happened to me, we always book non stop and got an email this morning that my 7am 2hr40min flight for W&D is now a 6am 5hr flight with a stop in Baltimore



That’s basically what happened to me. My 1:40 non-stop trip became a 4:00 trip through Ft Lauderdale. Waiting for the other shoe to drop on my return flight…


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dopey 2020 said:


> Just happened to me, we always book non stop and got an email this morning that my 7am 2hr40min flight for W&D is now a 6am 5hr flight with a stop in Baltimore


Yeah, I would not accept a stop-over flight as a replacement for a non-stop flight. I would get a refund and book with another airline, even if it cost me more money.


----------



## GreatLakes

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?
> 
> Dh is trying to figure out how to come with me so we can’t book anything until we figure out if we have someone to keep an eye on the 3 oldest kids or if I’m going solo....
> 
> Flights out of our local airport are creeping up from the $275pp range to the $333pp range and it’s making me antsy to book stuff.



I love Southwest but with a 4 year old we try to just fly direct and unless routes change SWA doesn't go direct to MCO for us.  We have an eye on a United flight and will book next month.


----------



## Dis5150

RE: flights - last year American cancelled our connecting flights back from California and rebooked us on a flight that left 1 hour _before _we landed at our connection. This happened before we even left on the trip and I had to call and negotiate with them to get us on flights the next day. We would have had to spend the night in Dallas and come back to the airport the next day to get our connection home. Luckily (???) DH had a heart attack the week before our trip and we never got to go. Because of the stupid connections that they made for us, they gave me credit for the flights.

My main problem with SW is that we are NOT a hub and have a very limited number of flights to choose from. Going to WDW for a race weekend, I usually fly in a day before the expo day, on the first flight of the day, so that I literally have all day to get bumped around and still make it to the expo if SW gets me there at midnight instead of noon like scheduled!


----------



## The Expert

There are also fuel shortages in some areas, so flights that would normally be non-stop are adding stops for refueling. That messes up the whole schedule big time!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lhermiston said:


> Well, there will be some lineup changes, but I'm excited to announce:
> 
> THE GOOF TROOP IS BACK, BAY BAY!
> 
> See you all for the half, full and DATW. I'm happy to run point for meetups those days.


I'll be there without the family, so I'll be happy to join any meetups.  
And, pardon the ignorance, what is the Goof Troop?


----------



## Dopey 2020

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, I would not accept a stop-over flight as a replacement for a non-stop flight. I would get a refund and book with another airline, even if it cost me more money.



Most likely what will happen, but going to wait until it’s closer now to make sure Disney doesn’t panic and start cancelling things again. The current flight is points on SW that can be easily cancelled but the other option is cash on JB and I’ve had enough credit from cancellations with them to drive me insane, so I’m going to have to wait and make sure it’s a go for the trip.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Virtual 5k is sold out. Glad I stepped away from work early this morning to sign up.


----------



## pluto377

Have my flight down booked on Jan 5, but not scheduled to arrive until 3:30.  Hope this isn't cutting it too close for the expo!  Waiting for the next release for a flight back and to get flights for a trip in March.


----------



## camaker

pluto377 said:


> Have my flight down booked on Jan 5, but not scheduled to arrive until 3:30.  Hope this isn't cutting it too close for the expo!  Waiting for the next release for a flight back and to get flights for a trip in March.



If you’re running Dopey or the 5k, that’s going to be cutting it awfully close!  Given the uncertainties in travel that time of year due to the weather coupled with the current situation, I wouldn’t be comfortable with that arrival time.


----------



## steph0808

When does the expo close at night? My flights used to arrive at 9 am, so I was good, but they switched this past year and now it doesn't arrive until 3:30. I'd like to get the expo out of the way on the first day to avoid missing park time on following days! I'd go going to the expo on Thursday for my marathon bib.

In other news, I finally registered for the marathon! I forgot on Tuesday (flying home from vacation) and then was undecided about it. Then I saw Goofy sell out and figured I better get a move on!


----------



## DopeyBadger

steph0808 said:


> When does the expo close at night? My flights used to arrive at 9 am, so I was good, but they switched this past year and now it doesn't arrive until 3:30. I'd like to get the expo out of the way on the first day to avoid missing park time on following days! I'd go going to the expo on Thursday for my marathon bib.



This was the 2020 Marathon Weekend Expo timing:



https://www.rundisney.com/blog/your-guide-to-the-2020-walt-disney-world/


----------



## sandam1

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?



I have my flights to MCO booked for 1/5, but am anxious to get the return flights booked. Then the loooooong wait for Universal's passholder rates to come out for my hotel. (Yes, I'm staying on the dark side)


----------



## sandam1

So my best friend is coming along as the support crew for my Dopey runs. She is going to walk the 5K with me, but will be enduring the other three mornings as a spectator. Any thoughts on something that I could get her as a gift to help pass the time? I'm thinking a one day park ticket for marathon morning, but that's a bit pricey for just the morning (we will be heading back to Universal after the race). If they have the race retreat, is that open the whole time that the marathon is going on? In the past, for the half marathon, she met me in the Magic Kingdom and then headed back to Epcot, but I know that the wait will be A LOT longer for the marathon.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I'll be there without the family, so I'll be happy to join any meetups.
> And, pardon the ignorance, what is the Goof Troop?



It is the (accurate) description for a group of runners from the thread that ran the marathon together in 2020, and are planning on doing it again in 2022.  They can, have and will get into shenanigans while supporting each other during the race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

sandam1 said:


> If they have the race retreat, is that open the whole time that the marathon is going on?



They replaced Race Retreat with Runner's Square in 2020 (link).  This old post shows that Runner's Square for the 2021 Princess Weekend 10k was to be open 3:30-5:30 and 6:30-9:00 (link).  So there's probably a time where it'll be closed during the marathon, but opens before too long. It also required a wrist band received at the expo according to the text from one of the links.  So I don't know if Runner's Square was more of a runners only thing and whether your friend would even be eligible to be there.  I'd say there's a lot of unknowns on that end.   I also haven't seen anything on whether these things or something like it will be offered for 2020/2021.



sandam1 said:


> In the past, for the half marathon, she met me in the Magic Kingdom and then headed back to Epcot, but I know that the wait will be A LOT longer for the marathon.



To be fair, at this point we don't even know if they'll do the whole Main Street crowd thing at all.  Since they're leaving the whole spectators part up in the air.  It remains to be seen.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

LdyStormy76 said:


> It is the (accurate) description for a group of runners from the thread that ran the marathon together in 2020, and are planning on doing it again in 2022.  They can, have and will get into shenanigans while supporting each other during the race.


I'm down with that.  I'm old enough that I should know better, yet often don't.....    ;-)


----------



## Grumpy_42K

FYI: 10K is currently open for registration...

*Annnnddd it's gone!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

5k shows open now. 
Last night, when half showed open, I tried to register DS, and it let me get all the way to the payment screen before it told me it had reached capacity.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone else considering waiting for southwest to release fares for MW (which doesn’t happen until September ) ?
> 
> Dh is trying to figure out how to come with me so we can’t book anything until we figure out if we have someone to keep an eye on the 3 oldest kids or if I’m going solo....
> 
> Flights out of our local airport are creeping up from the $275pp range to the $333pp range and it’s making me antsy to book stuff.


We booked our flights into MCO on the afternoon of Wednesday the 5th since that day was open and just added that night at Hard Rock Universal. Since we are AP holders there we will spend Thursday morning at IoA then head to packet pickup before checking into the Boardwalk on Thursday afternoon. Prices on that Wednesday were higher than pre-covid normal but I expect these prices to be the new normal for a while.

I used to be able to find RT airfare from Louisiana for $200-$225 pretty regularly since like 2005 but I think $250-$275 will be the new standard for a while



pluto377 said:


> Have my flight down booked on Jan 5, but not scheduled to arrive until 3:30. Hope this isn't cutting it too close for the expo!



You'll be fine..plenty of time


----------



## LSUfan4444

sandam1 said:


> I have my flights to MCO booked for 1/5, but am anxious to get the return flights booked. Then the loooooong wait for Universal's passholder rates to come out for my hotel. (Yes, I'm staying on the dark side)


Same...we booked Hard Rock for one night for like $450 so hopefully the AP rate will save us some CASH!!!


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Hi guys,

can anyone advice me please.

Im trying to sign up for the dopey challenge. i fill all details and get to the "Ready to pay" section and all it keeps saying is

There was an error processing your registration. Please reload the form and try again. 

Ive been through this now at least half a dozen times. Im a UK resident, are they allowing people from outside the states to enter at this time?

i have tried to contact run disney (Although the form only allows a US or canadian address to be entered !)

Im just wondering if anyone else had any ideas why this might be failing. i just cant seem to book my spot

TIA


----------



## Herding_Cats

Have you tried using a different browser or incognito?


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Herding_Cats said:


> Have you tried using a different browser or incognito?


I have tried iPad, iPhone and my laptop. All keep saying the same. I can’t apply incognito because it requires my information to move on and I don’t know any Americans, so can’t even get someone on my behalf.
So frustrating I’m willing to take the $600 risk, if it’s not opened up by then, I lose, I understand that but not to be able to register at all and not even been told what the issue is is just killing me


----------



## jmasgat

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone advice me please.
> 
> Im trying to sign up for the dopey challenge. i fill all details and get to the "Ready to pay" section and all it keeps saying is
> 
> There was an error processing your registration. Please reload the form and try again.
> 
> Ive been through this now at least half a dozen times. Im a UK resident, are they allowing people from outside the states to enter at this time?
> 
> i have tried to contact run disney (Although the form only allows a US or canadian address to be entered !)
> 
> Im just wondering if anyone else had any ideas why this might be failing. i just cant seem to book my spot
> 
> TIA



Is it after you enter your payment info?  I have had issues with international credit card payments (fraud alert rejection). Have had to call the CC company and tell them I'm using it for an international purchase.

There are no restrictions on who can register as far as I can see. Hope you get a good response from RunDisney.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I would suggest reaching out directly to runDusney.  I hope they can help V and that things work out for you to get to do it.


----------



## The Expert

steph0808 said:


> When does the expo close at night? My flights used to arrive at 9 am, so I was good, but they switched this past year and now it doesn't arrive until 3:30. I'd like to get the expo out of the way on the first day to avoid missing park time on following days! I'd go going to the expo on Thursday for my marathon bib.
> 
> In other news, I finally registered for the marathon! I forgot on Tuesday (flying home from vacation) and then was undecided about it. Then I saw Goofy sell out and figured I better get a move on!



Coming from the western half of the US, I'm taking a redeye flight, landing at 6am! I did this for MW 2020 and it helped me to adjust more quickly to the wakeup times. I still won't hit the expo until early afternoon most likely, as I don't want to wait in those crazy lines. I'm willing to gamble that some merch may be gone.



LdyStormy76 said:


> It is the (accurate) description for a group of runners from the thread that ran the marathon together in 2020, and are planning on doing it again in 2022.  They can, have and will get into shenanigans while supporting each other during the race.



There are also a few other groups forming and anyone is welcome to join any of them. If you're taking a bit of an easier pace, there are a few of us planning to run (or walk) together as the Not-So-Fast troop.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

More of Andrew's Marginally Useful Running Knowledge

      So many of these entries about first-time long distance race could have been written by me. So, some more thoughts:

- I never imagined running 6 miles until a bunch of co-workers kept carrying on about the Peachtree Road Race. So I trained up and did it the next year in under an hour (I was also 26 years younger...)
- A half?! Are you kidding? That's like finishing the 10K and running back to the start. But after a bunch of 10K's, I figured I could do it, trained up, and headed to WDW.
- A full?! Are you really kidding?!  But there I was, 2 years later thinking I could do it, and just to sweeten the pot, doing it right after the half. 
- I didn't set any records, but I did finish both races, and well ahead of the sweepers. 
- If you go into the parks later or the next day, wear your medal(s), or at least the "biggest" one.
- As other's have mentioned, the sweepers don't start until the last running starts. And even if you can alternate jogging and a brisk walk, you'll be faster than 16 min/mile. 
- When I did the Goofy, at the start of the race, I was sure that I had a broken bone in my foot. Nope. Just bottom of my feet hurting from the half. Have 2 pairs of running shoes. 
- I will confess to under-training.  I see the training plans with 20-milers leading up to the marathon, but  I've never committed the time for such long runs. If you can get to even 10-mile runs, you'll do fine
- At the moment I'm focused on calorie burn to get weight down, and slowly building up my run time/distance. I'll still be undertrained, but the energy of the weekend will provide a huge boost.
- I just did 4 miles this morning, and even with a generous amount of walking, I was well under the 16 min/mile mark. 
- If you are like me, by the end of the marathon, you probably aren't thinking real clearly, so just keep putting one foot in front of the other. 
- To my surprise, when going around the Epcot lagoon, I was still able to alternate running and walking.  The intervals had greatly shortened, but still doing it. 
- When you see/hear the gospel chorus, wave at them and yell "Hallelujah" because it is almost over.  
- Encourage other runners
- Take energy from the spectators that are out there cheering you on. 
- I don't remember park guests being a factor for the half. For the full, they are, but the Cast members seem to do a good job of holding them back for packs of runners.
- Make sure to get a selfie coming out the front of the castle
 - My favorite running device (besides my watch) is a Creative Labs Stone. It's a tiny MP3 player with an external speaker. I clip it to the back of my collar and have it just loud enough for my ears. It has more than enough battery for a marathon
- I have an armband for my phone, keys, etc, but it gets annoying after a while and my new phone doesn't fit. I'll put my stuff in a belt instead. 
- If you do want your phone in your hand, get the kind of carrier that fits around your hand so that your aren't clutching the phone the whole way.
- Never give up!


----------



## lhermiston

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I'll be there without the family, so I'll be happy to join any meetups.
> And, pardon the ignorance, what is the Goof Troop?





LdyStormy76 said:


> It is the (accurate) description for a group of runners from the thread that ran the marathon together in 2020, and are planning on doing it again in 2022.  They can, have and will get into shenanigans while supporting each other during the race.



LdyStormy76 pretty much nailed it.

The Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) was a group of us who ran the full together. The only goal was fun and maximum carnage. Zero f**cks given about time. That meant shots, beer stops, characters, rides, etc.


----------



## lhermiston

Happy Saturday runDisney all-stars!

I’m coming to you early this week because I move tomorrow. This will be Very Special Episode of Sundays are for Disney. @DopeyBadger is guest hosting and he’s going to be talking about spreadsheets!

Kidding. But Billy is master of ceremonies tomorrow and this is one of my favorite traditions during the build up to marathon weekend.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm in for the Marathon! 
Really wanted to do Dopey this year, but I just don't feel like I can commit to that at the moment for work/life/covid/other reasons.


----------



## Naomeri

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> More of Andrew's Marginally Useful Running Knowledge
> 
> So many of these entries about first-time long distance race could have been written by me. So, some more thoughts:
> 
> - I never imagined running 6 miles until a bunch of co-workers kept carrying on about the Peachtree Road Race. So I trained up and did it the next year in under an hour (I was also 26 years younger...)
> - A half?! Are you kidding? That's like finishing the 10K and running back to the start. But after a bunch of 10K's, I figured I could do it, trained up, and headed to WDW.
> - A full?! Are you really kidding?!  But there I was, 2 years later thinking I could do it, and just to sweeten the pot, doing it right after the half.


So this is what I have to look forward to—ever-increasing levels of running-related craziness??  

Seriously, these are interesting and helpful posts for this new runner.


----------



## jmasgat

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> - Make sure to get a selfie coming out the front of the castle



Second this. My favorite RunDisney picture ( just ahead of Goof Troop) from marathon  (2018 Dopey).


----------



## rubybutt

jmasgat said:


> Second this. My favorite RunDisney picture ( just ahead of Goof Troop) from marathon  (2018 Dopey).View attachment 593564


Does Disney photographers do this or do you bring your own phone camera?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rubybutt said:


> Does Disney photographers do this or do you bring your own phone camera?


Tons of Disney photographers in front of the castle - takes less than 30 seconds.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Happy Saturday runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m coming to you early this week because I move tomorrow. This will be Very Special Episode of Sundays are for Disney. @DopeyBadger is guest hosting and he’s going to be talking about spreadsheets!
> 
> Kidding. But Billy is master of ceremonies tomorrow and this is one of my favorite traditions during the build up to marathon weekend.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Kidding, but not


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> Happy Saturday runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I’m coming to you early this week because I move tomorrow. This will be Very Special Episode of Sundays are for Disney. @DopeyBadger is guest hosting and he’s going to be talking about spreadsheets!
> 
> Kidding. But Billy is master of ceremonies tomorrow and this is one of my favorite traditions during the build up to marathon weekend.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Good luck with your move!


----------



## Kerry1957

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> - Make sure to get a selfie coming out the front of the castle





BuckeyeBama said:


> Tons of Disney photographers in front of the castle - takes less than 30 seconds.



One of my favorite race photos from the Disney photographers during the 2020 Marathon...


----------



## Carol_

Just added the virtual half to my in person 5k because, yes, I want the bling. Love the color. Love that Daisy’s on there. Had to have it. Plus, I have a year to run it. These Disney shirts get pricier and pricier!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Naomeri said:


> So this is what I have to look forward to—ever-increasing levels of running-related craziness??
> 
> Seriously, these are interesting and helpful posts for this new runner.


Something else that I thought of, naturally about 30 seconds after I hit the send button. Put some napkins or paper towels in your pocket or armband or whatever it will not get sweat soaked with sweat. If you’re like me your nose will start running and it is miles of misery not being able to wipe or blow your nose. No, I do not want to use my sleeve…


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Naomeri said:


> So this is what I have to look forward to—ever-increasing levels of running-related craziness??
> 
> Seriously, these are interesting and helpful posts for this new runner.


To answer the question, pretty much. Now that I have committed to race weekend, from now until then I will be obsessed with training, lodging, what I’m going to wear, what I’m going to do during non-running parts of the weekend, which park to visit on which day, etc.  (FWIW, I am thinking Hollywood studios after the 5K, so I can get in there and see the Star Wars exhibit, which is new since the last time I was there)


----------



## Carol_

SAFD in my head as I wait for the officially designated one: What IP do you wish there were more of at WDW shops?
For me: 1st is Wall-E, 2nd is Big Hero 6


----------



## DopeyBadger

*Sundays are for Disney:*

Thanks @lhermiston for the opportunity to present this one.  Well everyone with the excitement of registration day passing, it comes time to start thinking about the weekend itself.  And with that comes the thing I always like to ask post-registration:

*Marathon Weekend Goals*

I've done this for a few years now and thought it was a good experience. Full disclosure, I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.

Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.  

Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:

Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
Finish with a time goal
Run a race with a family member
Overcome an adversity in your life
Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi about it)
Beat a family member
Get as many character photos as possible
Get a character photo with a certain character
Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
Ride a certain ride, or perhaps #alltherides during a race
Have fun
Run a World Record
Run a PB
Wear a certain character outfit
Join the Goof Troop, or the Not-so-Fast, or any other group of DIS'ers with common goals

So, let's hear them! What's your goal? Remember earlier this week you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?


----------



## steph0808

SAFD - Finish and have fun. 

After 3 Disney marathons and 1 Disney half marathon, I realized time goals just take away from the atmosphere and fun. So my goal is just to have fun and finish. 

This year, I think I should have a goal of riding a ride during the marathon. I usually get through AK before it opens though, so I'll have to see what that ride might be!


----------



## opusone

SAFD: So many goals for me...

Participate in my first Marathon Weekend
Thoroughly enjoy the 5k with my daughter - easy pace for both of us and just have fun
Run my first Dopey
Run the races with absolutely no focus on time (although I may take one distance a little more seriously than the rest).  This will be a first for me.
Experience and participate in the Goof Troop marathon shenanigans (fun times, drinks, rides, photos, dad jokes - all of it)
Join in DATW on Monday (at least until I have to leave for the airport)
Have a blast at WDW with my daughter on our first duo trip together (i.e. without the rest of the family)


----------



## Herding_Cats

Goofy goals:

To have fun and complete BOTH races. 

To only cry happy/amazed tears and not angry/frustrated tears (if there has to be any crying at all.)

To make it to the meet up at hurricane hanna’s (if there is one, and depending on my flight situation.)

To have a “costume” for both races.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Ha! When I was running this morning, I was thinking "maybe SAFD will be about MW goals"! 

My two are: 
--Goof Troop, Part Deux (c'mon...where's the love for naming it as a sequel of some sort?)
--Also, I WILL arrange my schedule to make DATW.  For whatever reason, I have been unsuccessful finding people once it's started. (Note to self, get contact info/live tracking/whatever to be able to locate the group in real time)


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> SAFD:  Ha! When I was running this morning, I was thinking "maybe SAFD will be about MW goals"!
> 
> My two are:
> --Goof Troop, Part Deux (c'mon...where's the love for naming it as a sequel of some sort?)
> --Also, I WILL arrange my schedule to make DATW.  *For whatever reason, I have been unsuccessful finding people once it's started*. (Note to self, get contact info/live tracking/whatever to be able to locate the group in real time)



When in doubt, check Teetz’s Twitter feed


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

-  Arrive at and leave weekend healthy and not injured
-  Run 10-K with my DD and keep her smiling the whole time
-  Actually make it to the DIS pre-race meet ups this year
-  Join in on Goof Troop Part Deux


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  My only real goal is to enjoy being back in person for Marathon Weekend. I missed it sorely this year. I enjoy just being at Disney, in the ambience of the races and meeting and putting faces with all the screen names from here. Dopey will just be an exercise in easy, enjoyable running, as it’s a nice training checkpoint for my March goal race.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD (Goofy):
-Finally locate that dadgum PhotoPass setup in front of the castle!!!! In at least one race if not both. I guess I've been so caught up in the moment coming through there every time that I never notice where to get off the course and get in line.
-Feel good enough at the end of each race to be on the lookout for character photo opportunities in World Showcase. Usually I have such tunnel vision at that point in the marathon that I miss all the princesses... Which is directly related to my overarching goal:
-No time goals this weekend. I have a bunch of goal races in the fall and I won't make the mistake of running another race at Disney for time. Ever again. I can torture myself much more inexpensively at a local race.


----------



## Sara W

My goal- I’ve done 3 marathons and I always put so much pressure on myself to run a certain speed. The training and the race just aren’t fun after all that. This is my first WDW marathon and my goal is to force myself to slow down, laugh, and not try to finish in a certain time (despite the months of training and long miles). I need to find these Goof Troop people and commit to running with them. I keep talking a big talk with riding Everest and getting a margarita- time to hold myself to that instead!


----------



## LSUfan4444

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend.



My daughter (12) has done the kids races three times and has done a few triathlons but this will be her first 10k. She wanted to do the 5k but I told her no way was I going to wake up at 3am to run three miles. Nope, no way, no ma'am so we agreed on the 10k this year since she is not old enough for the half.

Our time goal will be under 1:15 with as many pictures as possible.


----------



## Herding_Cats

So someone needs to explain the whole riding the rides part of things. Obviously the park needs to be open and the ride has to be open. Standby line?  FP line? I’m trying to wrap my head around the wait times coupled with the marathon cutoff/sweepers.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Everest via single rider


----------



## Kitty-chan

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend.



My main goal: Finish my first non-virtual marathon.

My stretch goal: Finish in under 6 hours.


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> So someone needs to explain the whole riding the rides part of things. Obviously the park needs to be open and the ride has to be open. Standby line?  FP line? I’m trying to wrap my head around the wait times coupled with the marathon cutoff/sweepers.


Search this thread for EE or Everest. One shorter discussion begins on post 1089. I made a FP for EE in 2019 but just ran through the single rider line. The cast members are very gracious in letting the runners get through quickly.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Do the race. Shop excessively


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD: keeping my goals simple just being able to do the race live !!!


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD: I love this one!

*My MW goal is to finish my first full marathon!*

Other goals surrounding that goal include:
*- Finishing a training plan.* _I started a @DopeyBadger plan last year, but I let life get in my way and didn't complete it  This year I vowed to make time for me, and I rearranged my fall schedule early this year so I can make this happen! Once marathon training is done I'm going back to that plan, hopefully it'll help me improve my chances for a POT for 2023 (far future goals lol)._
*- Enjoy the race, stop for photos, and feel good at the finish line!
- Get medal photos with my first marathon medal in MK!*


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: My MW goal is to "just" finish my first full marathon!

I've done a few Halfs (including WDW on 2020 and WDW Virtual in '21) but this will be the next big step for me. I'll try to take it slow, take advantage of some of the photo ops, and not worry too much about my finishing time.

My half pace was just under 13:00/mile so while I won't win any awards I am not too worried about being swept. Going into the half, I didn't want to waste time on character photos, but ended up stopping for a few pics anyway and I was glad I did. I mean -- how often do you see Horace Horsecollar or Panchito Pistoles??


----------



## patrickmit

SAFD: 

Finish Dopey.
Ride Everest during the marathon.
Actually getting character stop photos this time.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:
My MW will be virtual, so my goals aren’t quite as fun as they would be if I were running in-person.

Goal 1) finish the virtual 5K and 10K on back-to-back mornings
Goal 2) don’t die in the process   I’ll be coming off the holidays, which includes a long visit from my mother who is, shall we say, not athletically inclined, so it’ll be hard to keep myself on track without leaving her out too much


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:

Finish my first Dopey
Come up with four epic costumes
Ride EE (again) during the marathon
Join team Not-so-Fast
Pray for cool weather so my marathon isn't cut short again
Join DATW


----------



## Grabnar

SAFD: Finish my first Dopey 
Celebrate turning 28 a bit belatedly


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Goals:
Enjoy the 5K with my whole family.  Simply take in the moment, no running goal.

Under an hour for the 10K

Enjoy the Half with my daughter, pictures, tell bad jokes, enjoy the moment.

Under 4:45 in Marathon.

Attend some meet ups.

Most important, really treasure this time with my family at WDW.  It has been to long.


----------



## GollyGadget

SAFD: My goal is pretty simple, make it to the start line on time. Once there, have fun. 

I have a history of getting stuck in traffic and not waking up to my alarm so my last two Disney pre races were a bit stressful


----------



## lhermiston

SAFD:

- First and foremost, just get there and have this happen. I’ll double mask, wear a face shield and gloves, shoot up pfizer every week, bathe in hand sanitizer and get a covid test up the nose before each race. I don’t care. I’ll do whatever it takes.

- Help my buddy experience his first marathon weekend and Dopey, as well as reunite with my runDisney buddies.

- Have as much fun, raise as much hell and get into as much trouble as I possibly can with the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (no name change).

- Photograph the new nighttime shows

- DATW until my pants fall off

- Eat at either Ohana or Boma

I’m sure there are more that I’ll come up, but that’s a good start.

EDIT: One more - have a virtual beer with @FFigawi at some point during the festivities.


----------



## Marebear_runs

SAFD: enjoy running with my kids for their first in-person 5k and finish my first Dopey upright with enough energy to still enjoy the parks.


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: keeping my goals really modest this year since injuries and lack of training have impacted my fitness level. That said my goals are, pictures with all the characters in the 5k and have fun and finish the half.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: Run a marathon PR and qualify for Boston. My goal is a 3:10 but I won't know for sure if that is realistic until I'm a bit further into training and can compare some times to the goal to see if I'm on track.


----------



## pixarmom

SAFD:  I just love reading these goals!!  I love @SheHulk noting, "I can torture myself much more inexpensively at a local race!"  I completely relate to that, along with so many other fun and happy aspirations for January!

My goals, as of today:
1.  Help @mateojr across the half marathon finish line - hopefully with a smile, a great sense of accomplishment that extends to many other aspects of life, feelings of our great love and support and an overall fantastic race experience!!
2.  Enjoy another half marathon with 22-yo son, who will fly down to meet us, help me with @mateojr's goal and run in yet another crazy race costume (for the 2020 half he was Edna Mode with dress, wig and glasses.)  He would have a lot of fun at DATW but not sure he can stay that long!
3.  Get our 21-yo son (a current badger!) to join us so our family of 5 can celebrate the weekend together!

Still on the fence about adding more as the full marathon and dopey sit there on the website telling me to "register now!"


----------



## FFigawi

Herding_Cats said:


> So someone needs to explain the whole riding the rides part of things. Obviously the park needs to be open and the ride has to be open. Standby line?  FP line? I’m trying to wrap my head around the wait times coupled with the marathon cutoff/sweepers.



Generally, the cast members and the park guests already waiting in line will let you move to the front of the single rider line if you ask nicely. This has worked well for us at ToT and RnRC each year. The same is typically true for Everest, especially since AK is not nearly as crowded when you get to the ride. For reference, doing both ToT and RnRC takes about 30-45 minutes from the time you step off the course in DHS to the time you get back on after the second ride.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
1) Truly - I will just be grateful to toe the line in January! So if I am standing in a corral in the wee hours on an early January morning, ready to run around WDW, it's a WIN
2) Every marathon weekend I have the same basic goal - to be trained enough that I can get through the races in decent time, have fun, and have enough energy to take a celebration stroll in the parks afterwards.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Finish my first Dopey
Do my first race(s) in costume.  (Can we wear them to the park later? )
Finish in reasonable times, but with taking the time to get photos with characters
Take a ride during a race?  I've never thought about doing that.  Maybe...
Hang out with the Goof Troop or some of the other forum members post-race or maybe at dinner.


----------



## huskies90

Last year, I was hoping to compete for an age group award in either the 10K or half - especially with the reduced field. It doesn’t look like they are doing age group this year so assuming that does not change, my goals will be simple: in person races happen and me and my family are all healthy enough to run and finish all our races. My wife is registered for her first marathon. My daughter and I are both doing our second Dopey.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I look forward to going back and actually reading everyone’s goals. Didn’t have a lot of time today and my reading comprehension wasn’t the best as I was skimming.

My goals in running have always been to help better my health and raise my self-esteem. Marathon Weekend has been my reward for reaching those goals. Well, to be blunt, the last couple Marathon Weekends haven’t felt like a reward. They’ve been an out and out punishment for failing to train, fuel, and recover properly. All of this culminated in losing my Perfect Dopey status in 2020 when I failed to start the Marathon because of blisters.

On top of that, the last year and a half has been awful. I can’t blame anything other than myself, my laziness and lack of motivation. I’m not starting from scratch, but I may as well be.

Maybe my goals should be modest but, realistically, modest isn’t going to make Marathon Weekend as much fun again. I need to regain all of the health and fitness I’ve lost over the course of 6 years. I know it’s possible to do this in a healthy manner in the next 5 months but it’s going to take work ethic and discipline I haven’t shown myself capable of in a long time.

But I want to set the bar high because I know I can reach it and want to so badly. With all that in mind, my goals are:

-Get back under 200 lbs.
-Be prepared to PR all 4 races. I don’t anticipate running all/any? of the races for time; this is more about the probability that it would be possible
-Get to the Weekend with less anxiety and have more fun on the course
-Set myself up for further success in the future
-Don’t give up


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD:
The overall goal of course is to finish 48.6 in person miles with a smile on my face (not to hard to do when I’m in WDW) and enjoy a nice trip with my wife who supports my insanity.

Specifically:
The 5K is going to be a PR quest, looking for 23:xx and then enjoy any photo-ops before the buses head back to the resorts

The 10K will be a nice recovery run, hoping for some interesting characters

The half will be the same

The full is a challenge where I enjoy pushing myself and will look for a sub-4 (hopefully for a second time, we’ll see what happens here in October)

Also hoping to meet up with people from the board, especially those running CRAW, it seems most of the team will be at MW.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:
Finish Dopey for the third time and have fun in the process. 

I do enough runs for time that it's nice to show up at a race every once in a while with a goal of nothing but finish and enjoy the run.  The course and race atmosphere at Disney is
ideal for just enjoying the experience and sharing it with like-minded runners.  The exhilaration of 4 days of running (and scoring medals!) is a great way to start the running year.


----------



## jmasgat

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Do my first race(s) in costume. (Can we wear them to the park later? )



Only if they're clean


----------



## Amanda&Mike

SAFD (Mike): Marathon, the first RunDisney Marathon I did, I was focused on running and forgot to really enjoy all the things that make it a Disney race. I signed up to do it again so this time I can look up and enjoy the course.


----------



## opusone

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Do my first race(s) in costume. (Can we wear them to the park later? )


Actually, I believe costumes on adults in the parks are only allowed at certain events (like MNSSHP, but I’m sure there are several others).  Probably depends on how elaborate the costume is.


----------



## Lake183

SAFD: 
Jumping in as I’m registered for my first Dopey! 

Goals:
1. Make it to MW healthy and feeling like I absolutely crushed and actually enjoyed the training process leading up to the event. 
2. Squash the I-am-woefully-undertrained-for-this-race anxiety that I have experienced in the past so that I am able to relax and enjoy the race.
3. Make some new friends who enjoy running at Disney as much as I do.
4. Run the 10K WITH my son.
5. For these races to be just the beginning of many more races to come!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: 
1. To have fun, mostly. I haven't done a race since SW in 2019, and that includes any local races. So while I do have severe FOMO on Dopey, I will probably stick to the 10k and half. Feels like starting all over again. 
2. Pre-race meet-ups, Hurricane Hannah's and DATW! I miss y'all!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: 
1. Have fun
2. Stop for any characters that I want
3. If I feel good, and I can accomplish 1 & 2 in the process, try and PR the 5k (under 26:28).

My main goal for runDisney has always been to have fun. I pay enough for it, that I want to enjoy it without the stress of trying to PR. I have, just because I have gotten faster over time, PR’d a few races at Disney without trying too hard for it - and there is usually great energy from other runners that it has made it fun in the process.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Finish my fourth DM, second Dopey, and seventh marathon without injury. Doing this trip with one friend who will be completing his second DM and first Dopey. Just want to have fun and not hurt myself. Also, we want to ride Rise of the Resistance sometime during the weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I'm in Florida, and if you've seen the news down here this past week, well... you know. At this point, my only real hope for MW is that it happens and happens safely. I came home from MW2020 with what we now believe to have been COVID and I'm _still _dealing with some long-haul issues from it.

But I guess that isn't a personal goal. I'm registered for Dopey, so I think my goals will be:

Have fun. 
Prioritize my health and safety above most else.
48.6 is a really annoying number: do a little extra in each race (which from past experience I know isn't hard lol) to make a nice, round 50 for WDW's 50th and my own 50th! I feel like the real challenge there is guessing just how much extra I'll end up tacking on in the marathon, so as to avoid adding too much in the other races. My first WDW full clocked in at over 27 miles, so...


----------



## FanforDisney

huskies90 said:


> Last year, I was hoping to compete for an age group award in either the 10K or half - especially with the reduced field. It doesn’t look like they are doing age group this year so assuming that does not change, my goals will be simple: in person races happen and me and my family are all healthy enough to run and finish all our races. My wife is registered for her first marathon. My daughter and I are both doing our second Dopey.


I assume they will still post the results with age/sex filters, so you can still see if you would get a group award.  I was able to get an award in the Princess 2020 half marathon (last on site race before covid hit).  It tool forever for them to mail them out.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

SAFD:

Signed up for my first Dopey. Goals a pretty straightforward.

1. Healthy training cycle.  First time I attempted to train for Dopey I broke my hip.  It's been a goal for a long time now.
2. Complete Dopey
3. Have a good time. 

Any time-based or PR attempts will be post Dopey.


----------



## garneska

SAFD:  I am hoping that if i write these goals down it will force me to try and follow them.  This is important because my goals will be very different for me than usual.  I tend to run races all out.  I always have time goals even if it is a B or C race or a training race.  I tend to finish the race like i gave it all i could on that day.  There can be a big reward for that (BQ time in Chicago 2018) but this time i am ditching the time goal.  I have said it before but it never happens.

Goals for the Marathon:  
1. Enjoy the race and not feel like death at the end.  I really want to have fun.  I am looking forward to Marathon weekend, but honestly right now i am not really into the training.  I know if i have a time goal that means sticking to a tougher training plan.  I am mentally not ready for that.  I need to be able to not do as much and be ok with that.  
2. Survive training with no injuries so i can enjoy the race.
3.  Maybe try and meet up with @camaker to run the marathon together for some of it.  I tend to run by myself which makes me push hard. 

Goals for the 10k:
1. I will have a time goal.  While it is not a PB i am looking to go between 50 and 52 minutes.  
2. No injuries
3.  Have fun.

Goals for the weekend:
1. Go the HH meet up on Friday (sometimes tough because i am working)
2.  i am still undecided on DATW.  Right now i am not planning to take the day off from work so that makes it tough.  However if i do take the day off then i will want to at least enjoy one adult beverage with the DATW group.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> SAFD:  I am hoping that if i write these goals down it will force me to try and follow them.  This is important because my goals will be very different for me than usual.  I tend to run races all out.  I always have time goals even if it is a B or C race or a training race.  I tend to finish the race like i gave it all i could on that day.  There can be a big reward for that (BQ time in Chicago 2018) but this time i am ditching the time goal.  I have said it before but it never happens.
> 
> Goals for the Marathon:
> 1. Enjoy the race and not feel like death at the end.  I really want to have fun.  I am looking forward to Marathon weekend, but honestly right now i am not really into the training.  I know if i have a time goal that means sticking to a tougher training plan.  I am mentally not ready for that.  I need to be able to not do as much and be ok with that.
> 2. Survive training with no injuries so i can enjoy the race.
> 3.  Maybe try and meet up with @camaker to run the marathon together for some of it.  I tend to run by myself which makes me push hard.
> 
> Goals for the 10k:
> 1. I will have a time goal.  While it is not a PB i am looking to go between 50 and 52 minutes.
> 2. No injuries
> 3.  Have fun.
> 
> Goals for the weekend:
> 1. Go the HH meet up on Friday (sometimes tough because i am working)
> 2.  i am still undecided on DATW.  Right now i am not planning to take the day off from work so that makes it tough.  However if i do take the day off then i will want to at least enjoy one adult beverage with the DATW group.



That sounds great! If there’s one thing I can do well, it’s slow a running partner down! 

In all seriousness, that does sound like fun!


----------



## avondale

SAFD:

I am running "just" the marathon.

1. Join some version of the Goof Troop
2. Have fun - I'm counting on #1 to help with this!


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD

Running Goofy

Goals:
1. Have fun and savor the 2 races. The Disney ones are always the carrot that help keep me motivated the rest of the year.

2. Not quite running, but race weekend related. Since registration was after the 7 month DVC window, I'm hoping to piece together 5 nights at my home resort. So far 3 down, 2 to go...


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Make it through my @DopeyBadger training plan successfully and healthy.
Cross the finish line for the 5k with my DD happy and healthy.
Cross the finish line for the 10k happy and healthy.
Cross the finish line of the Half with my DS happy and healthy.
Cross the finish line of the Marathon upright and healthy.
Additional goals I will strive for:

Keep my pacing under control for all 4 races.  No going out too fast and running out of juice.
Try not to "Bonk" during the marathon.
Figure out and try some of these finish line activities I keep hearing about but never knew were there!
Meet-up with some fellow Dis-ers/Liners
Actually stop at the front of the castle for the picture.  I always have run past it thinking it will negatively impact my time.
Maybe take a picture or two with Characters (if they are out).  I have never stopped for one during a race.
Live in the moment and take it all in during MW.


----------



## Sara W

It's really interesting to me to see how many of us realize that we are letting the fun stuff pass us by in order to get a certain time... and our goals are very similar in that we want to slow down to do those things we tell ourselves we can't do because it will "negatively" impact our times. We all know it will be a challenge to change our mindsets. I keep trying to tell myself "what does a faster time really mean? Nobody really cares how fast I run this race and it's not going to change their opinion of me."


----------



## Livelovedance

Novatrix said:


> SAFD
> 
> Running Goofy
> 
> Goals:
> 1. Have fun and savor the 2 races. The Disney ones are always the carrot that help keep me motivated the rest of the year.
> 
> 2. Not quite running, but race weekend related. Since registration was after the 7 month DVC window, I'm hoping to piece together 5 nights at my home resort. So far 3 down, 2 to go...


I booked my home resort at the 11 month window “just in case” but I wish I had thought on it again at the 7 month! I’m hoping (and stalking) for a monorail resort for ease of transportation for spectators, if they’re allowed at that point. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> -Finally locate that dadgum PhotoPass setup in front of the castle!!!! In at least one race if not both. I guess I've been so caught up in the moment coming through there every time that I never notice where to get off the course and get in line.








Watch 14:12-14:33



pixarmom said:


> a current badger!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:
Goals for the weekend

1. Finish all my races with a smile because I had fun, stopped for pics, and didn't feel like dying at any point during the course.
2. To accomplish 1, make sure I stick to my training plan drawn up by the amazing @DopeyBadger.
3. Enjoy every moment of my solo vacation- read some books, sit by the pool, take in all the little details in the parks
4. Find everyone at one of the meetups!
5. Try not to be too sad that I'm not running Dopey this year (Team Everything but the Marathon, lol)


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

huskies90 said:


> Last year, I was hoping to compete for an age group award in either the 10K or half - especially with the reduced field. It doesn’t look like they are doing age group this year so assuming that does not change, my goals will be simple: in person races happen and me and my family are all healthy enough to run and finish all our races. My wife is registered for her first marathon. My daughter and I are both doing our second Dopey.


I tried to compete for an age award in a race, but they would not let me in the 80+ category…


avondale said:


> SAFD:
> 
> I am running "just" the marathon.
> 
> 1. Join some version of the Goof Troop
> 2. Have fun - I'm counting on #1 to help with this!


No such thing as “just a marathon”. Just saying…


----------



## 1lilspark

RE costumes in park post race...
it definitely depends on the costume due to Disney's costume rules that said I remember in 2018 the Sunday of the W&D half the shimmering sips booth was doing BOGO mimosa's with a medal or bib (from any weekend race)  and when we were in the park to get our drinks we saw plenty of people in tutus and running attire in the Wonders of Life building


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> No such thing as “just a marathon”. Just saying…



It’s an inside joke about the atmosphere around Marathon Weekend.


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


>


Hey! I am in this video. I am Captain America at 5:00-5:03. I think they were looking for recruits to join their Marvel group. lol.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

camaker said:


> It’s an inside joke about the atmosphere around Marathon Weekend.


I get it.  Just trying to be supportive.  
In fact, on the monorail after the race my last MW, I congratulated a lady who said it was her first marathon.  She was appreciative of the kudos and said that she was from Denver, and the reactions there would be "Just one?" or "What took you so long to run one?"


----------



## Herding_Cats

Seeking experienced opinions about my MW stay.  For reference, I'm registered for Goofy, and will more than likely take 6-7hrs to finish the marathon, depending on photo opportunities (if there are any), weather, etc.  Currently I/we are NOT planning on renting a car because it's just too expensive.....all of the discount codes I've found are only good through 2021.  If prices come down, before Christmas, a car rental is definitely on the table, especially if DH accompanies me.

(Question 1)
DH is adamant about only taking *2 weekdays* off from work, regardless if I go solo or if he makes the trip with me.
That means I/we can fly down:
Option A-Thursday evening, and back on Monday morning
Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)

Currently it makes sense to fly out of our local airport, which means we would more than likely have a short layover in either Detroit or Chicago O'Hare. I know winter weather is very much something that could throw a wrench into flights above and beyond the current staffing issues (that they will hopefully have addressed by then) and that I MUST pick up my bib from the expo no later than Friday.

(Question 2)
Additionally, assuming I/we fly back on Sunday night (this, unfortunately, is highly likely) would you book your resort for a *MONDAY checkout* so that you don't have to deal with dropping your luggage at bell services and showering at the pool, and then still have a quiet place to "hang out" until you needed to leave for the airport? Or are those things less of a nuisance than I'm imagining them to be in my head, and I should save that money for the expo?

(Question 3)
I'm also keeping an eye on DVC rental availability.  Yesterday there was BRIEFLY some AKL, OKW, and SS availability.  It's within about $150 for me to stay at one of those if I can find someone on the boards renting their points out versus my current reservation at ASMo.  We have stayed at AKL twice, and in an OKW 2 bedroom (covid-closure upgrade from POR last August) but I'm wondering if any of those would be "more convenient" in any way from a race standpoint?


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> Seeking experienced opinions about my MW stay.  For reference, I'm registered for Goofy, and will more than likely take 6-7hrs to finish the marathon, depending on photo opportunities (if there are any), weather, etc.  Currently I/we are NOT planning on renting a car because it's just too expensive.....all of the discount codes I've found are only good through 2021.  If prices come down, before Christmas, a car rental is definitely on the table, especially if DH accompanies me.
> 
> (Question 1)
> DH is adamant about only taking *2 weekdays* off from work, regardless if I go solo or if he makes the trip with me.
> That means I/we can fly down:
> Option A-Thursday evening, and back on Monday morning
> Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> 
> Currently it makes sense to fly out of our local airport, which means we would more than likely have a short layover in either Detroit or Chicago O'Hare. I know winter weather is very much something that could throw a wrench into flights above and beyond the current staffing issues (that they will hopefully have addressed by then) and that I MUST pick up my bib from the expo no later than Friday.
> 
> (Question 2)
> Additionally, assuming I/we fly back on Sunday night (this, unfortunately, is highly likely) would you book your resort for a *MONDAY checkout* so that you don't have to deal with dropping your luggage at bell services and showering at the pool, and then still have a quiet place to "hang out" until you needed to leave for the airport? Or are those things less of a nuisance than I'm imagining them to be in my head, and I should save that money for the expo?
> 
> (Question 3)
> I'm also keeping an eye on DVC rental availability.  Yesterday there was BRIEFLY some AKL, OKW, and SS availability.  It's within about $150 for me to stay at one of those if I can find someone on the boards renting their points out versus my current reservation at ASMo.  We have stayed at AKL twice, and in an OKW 2 bedroom (covid-closure upgrade from POR last August) but I'm wondering if any of those would be "more convenient" in any way from a race standpoint?


I have zero marathon experience, but I’ll share my thoughts/experiences from Princess:

Question 1 - I’d probably pick option A. Even better if there was a Monday afternoon/early evening option, but I know flight times seem to be slim pickings in some areas lately! My second choice would probably be option B if weather is the concern.

Question 2 - I’m totally team Monday night checkout. I know it’s technically a waste of money, but I’ve done it the past couple Princess weekends and I haven’t regretted it at all. It was nice to have the room to go back to, and not have to rush to take a shower and get my things together. We always do some time in the parks, come back and get our things together, and then relax in the room right before checking out. I always tell the desk right before we leave so they can start on that room earlier. They usually tell me I can’t get a refund even though I’ve never asked lol. My first race weekend I ran the 10K and checked out the day of the race. It wasn’t terrible at all, but for my personal comfort level, having the extra hours in the room is worth the extra cost.

I don’t have an answer to question 3, but good luck with your decisions! I’m in a similar boat, but trying to only take off 1 day. Right now I’m planning to fly either Friday evening or Saturday morning (Friday evening flights seem to be nonexistent lately), expo Saturday, marathon Sunday, and fly home Monday. It’s risky, but I’d rather be off Monday than Friday.

(Edit to add: I’ve also never had a rental car for a race weekend, so my answers are based on my reliance on DME and Disney race transportation.)


----------



## The Expert

Caveat: I've done MW once (10K and full) but lots of other rD races.



Herding_Cats said:


> (Question 1)
> DH is adamant about only taking *2 weekdays* off from work, regardless if I go solo or if he makes the trip with me.
> That means I/we can fly down:
> Option A-Thursday evening, and back on Monday morning
> Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> 
> Currently it makes sense to fly out of our local airport, which means we would more than likely have a short layover in either Detroit or Chicago O'Hare. I know winter weather is very much something that could throw a wrench into flights above and beyond the current staffing issues (that they will hopefully have addressed by then) and that I MUST pick up my bib from the expo no later than Friday.



All these options get you in town with at least a day to spare for the Expo, so I wouldn't fret too much over the outgoing. I would personally not want to fly back home the same day as a full marathon. If you can swing Monday, do it.



Herding_Cats said:


> (Question 2)
> Additionally, assuming I/we fly back on Sunday night (this, unfortunately, is highly likely) would you book your resort for a *MONDAY checkout* so that you don't have to deal with dropping your luggage at bell services and showering at the pool, and then still have a quiet place to "hang out" until you needed to leave for the airport? Or are those things less of a nuisance than I'm imagining them to be in my head, and I should save that money for the expo?



I'm also a 6-7 hour marathoner at Disney, and if you're also starting in a later corral, taking post-race photos and waiting for a bus, you realistically might not be back to the hotel before 3pm or so. I just wouldn't want to be stressed about getting to the airport during the race. I'd book for Monday checkout for sure.



Herding_Cats said:


> (Question 3)
> I'm also keeping an eye on DVC rental availability.  Yesterday there was BRIEFLY some AKL, OKW, and SS availability.  It's within about $150 for me to stay at one of those if I can find someone on the boards renting their points out versus my current reservation at ASMo.  We have stayed at AKL twice, and in an OKW 2 bedroom (covid-closure upgrade from POR last August) but I'm wondering if any of those would be "more convenient" in any way from a race standpoint?



In my experience, all resorts are pretty equally convenient with the bus transportation. If you end up with a car and plan to drive to the races, OKW/SS would be slightly closer.


----------



## jmasgat

@HerdingCats

--If it was me, I would just not want to deal with flying back Sunday after doing the marathon, so would definitely book Monday at the earliest (and the afternoon--but I can fly NS to DTW).  But I get that it may work best for your schedule.  I always try to maximize park time within my stay, but that may not be important to you. If so, I would do Wed-Sun.....but now onto checkout.

--I don't know how much use you'd actually get out of a Mon checkout room, but if you are willing to spend the money and it makes your post-race life easier, then go for it.  In which case, I would use probably sacrifice Wed night for the Mon checkout.

--All resorts are pretty much comparable in terms of race logistics (with the possible exception of monorail resorts), although I have always had a car and have never used the bus to the expo.  I have used buses or driven from Pop, AKL, OKW, POR, WL, BCV and while there usually are hiccups (mostly related to clueless bus drivers), I don't ascribe them to a specific resort.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Herding_Cats said:


> Seeking experienced opinions about my MW stay.  For reference, I'm registered for Goofy, and will more than likely take 6-7hrs to finish the marathon, depending on photo opportunities (if there are any), weather, etc.  Currently I/we are NOT planning on renting a car because it's just too expensive.....all of the discount codes I've found are only good through 2021.  If prices come down, before Christmas, a car rental is definitely on the table, especially if DH accompanies me.
> 
> (Question 1)
> DH is adamant about only taking *2 weekdays* off from work, regardless if I go solo or if he makes the trip with me.
> That means I/we can fly down:
> Option A-Thursday evening, and back on Monday morning
> Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> 
> Currently it makes sense to fly out of our local airport, which means we would more than likely have a short layover in either Detroit or Chicago O'Hare. I know winter weather is very much something that could throw a wrench into flights above and beyond the current staffing issues (that they will hopefully have addressed by then) and that I MUST pick up my bib from the expo no later than Friday.
> 
> (Question 2)
> Additionally, assuming I/we fly back on Sunday night (this, unfortunately, is highly likely) would you book your resort for a *MONDAY checkout* so that you don't have to deal with dropping your luggage at bell services and showering at the pool, and then still have a quiet place to "hang out" until you needed to leave for the airport? Or are those things less of a nuisance than I'm imagining them to be in my head, and I should save that money for the expo?
> 
> (Question 3)
> I'm also keeping an eye on DVC rental availability.  Yesterday there was BRIEFLY some AKL, OKW, and SS availability.  It's within about $150 for me to stay at one of those if I can find someone on the boards renting their points out versus my current reservation at ASMo.  We have stayed at AKL twice, and in an OKW 2 bedroom (covid-closure upgrade from POR last August) but I'm wondering if any of those would be "more convenient" in any way from a race standpoint?



1) Fly out Monday.  This gives your body a chance to recover from the marathon

2) Pay for the Sunday night stay and checkout early if you decide to fly back Sunday. As previously stated it will be early afternoon before you are finished and back at the hotel. Having a room means you can shower and finish packing without being in a pool changing room (and hoping it is open and not closed due to weather or renovations). It also means you are not trying to bell check luggage and checkout of the resort at 3 am; that would be one more layer of stress that morning.

3) AKL has the best scenery for chilling, but it felt like I spent a long time on the bus on race days.  That said, I would also stay there again on race  weekend.


----------



## cburnett11

lhermiston said:


> First and foremost, just get there and have this happen. I’ll double mask, wear a face shield and gloves, shoot up pfizer every week, bathe in hand sanitizer and get a covid test up the nose before each race. I don’t care. I’ll do whatever it takes.



I'm with you on this one!

SAFD:  This will be my first Dopey.  My adult DD and DW will be doing the marathon.  We had to miss 2020 for my nephew's wedding, so we are all real excited to go down for the races.  Typically we have arrived on Friday, gone to expo, and then done the Marathon.  It's the only race my family has done.  So going earlier, I think we will feel even more a part of race weekend.

Goals:

Enjoy all 4 races
Maybe pick 1 race to run for time
Love every minute of the Marathon running with wife and daughter... I ran 2018 with daughter and 2019 with wife, but the 3 of us have never run together.
Stay positive all week, regardless of event & race changes/omissions, etc. and just be grateful for the opportunity to experience runDisney again in some fashion with my loved ones.


----------



## steph0808

Q1 - Fly home on Monday. Especially if you have a long flight - I could not imagine having to get out of an airplane seat (twice if you have a layover!) after doing a marathon and then sitting on a plane for several hours. Ouchie! Walking in the parks after the race is the best recovery.

Q2 - If you do have to fly home on Sunday, I would pay for another night because trying to get clothes on and off in a tiny different bathroom would suck big time.

Q3 - I stayed at AK Jambo when doing the half marathon one year. Bus stop was convenient and barely had any wait to get on a bus. Didn't think the ride was any longer or shorter than other bus rides from other resorts (I've done the races while staying at AKL, AS Sports, Poly, and POR).


----------



## garneska

@Herding_Cats i would fly in on thrusday night after work or Friday morning and fly back on Monday.  I know the flight out could be a concern for weather but generally speaking if you have weather on Thursday, Friday will only be worse.


----------



## fatmanatee

I know this has come up here before but man flying back right after a marathon seems really rough.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I’m so focused on training for Chicago right now I hadn’t really given much thought to MW beyond registering for Dopey.

1. Stay healthy enough to run. I’ve got a lot of medical issues going on right now. Nothing too serious, but it’s enough to get me in a funk. Running is mental therapy for me. 

2. Enjoy my first stay at the Riviera Resort.

3. Appreciate and not take for granted the ability of meeting up with everyone from the boards. I think 2020 has taught us that we cannot always count on something that has always been. I cannot wait for HH & DATW.

4. Reuniting with the Goof Troop!!! Dad jokes, drinks, food and rides. I’ll pass on @lhermiston sloshing shoe sounds though


----------



## Bree

Herding_Cats said:


> Seeking experienced opinions about my MW stay.  For reference, I'm registered for Goofy, and will more than likely take 6-7hrs to finish the marathon, depending on photo opportunities (if there are any), weather, etc.  Currently I/we are NOT planning on renting a car because it's just too expensive.....all of the discount codes I've found are only good through 2021.  If prices come down, before Christmas, a car rental is definitely on the table, especially if DH accompanies me.
> 
> (Question 1)
> DH is adamant about only taking *2 weekdays* off from work, regardless if I go solo or if he makes the trip with me.
> That means I/we can fly down:
> Option A-Thursday evening, and back on Monday morning
> Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> 
> Currently it makes sense to fly out of our local airport, which means we would more than likely have a short layover in either Detroit or Chicago O'Hare. I know winter weather is very much something that could throw a wrench into flights above and beyond the current staffing issues (that they will hopefully have addressed by then) and that I MUST pick up my bib from the expo no later than Friday.
> 
> (Question 2)
> Additionally, assuming I/we fly back on Sunday night (this, unfortunately, is highly likely) would you book your resort for a *MONDAY checkout* so that you don't have to deal with dropping your luggage at bell services and showering at the pool, and then still have a quiet place to "hang out" until you needed to leave for the airport? Or are those things less of a nuisance than I'm imagining them to be in my head, and I should save that money for the expo?
> 
> (Question 3)
> I'm also keeping an eye on DVC rental availability.  Yesterday there was BRIEFLY some AKL, OKW, and SS availability.  It's within about $150 for me to stay at one of those if I can find someone on the boards renting their points out versus my current reservation at ASMo.  We have stayed at AKL twice, and in an OKW 2 bedroom (covid-closure upgrade from POR last August) but I'm wondering if any of those would be "more convenient" in any way from a race standpoint?



I would fly in on Thursday and leave Monday. I would not underestimate not feeling well after the marathon or taking a much needed nap. The weather for 2020 was disgustingly hot and they had to shorten the course for runner safety. I live and train outside Orlando and I felt absolutely freaking awful that afternoon. I don’t know what I would have done if I didn’t have a hotel room to go back to and soak in the tub and nap. However, in 2019 I felt completely fine after the marathon. I am a “what if….?” type of person and sometimes over plan so maybe I’m not the best one to listen to  My daughter has a horse show this weekend and her schedule and patterns are all laminated and in a binder


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:
I've been thinking about it and honestly, I don't have any personal goals for the races other than finish them and have fun.
- I'm bringing 2 friends who haven't done a RunDisney event before.  And another friend who will be doing his first half and full as part of Dopey.  So I want to make sure they have a great time and get them  hooked.
- Enjoy spending time with running friends I haven't seen in far too long.
- Be healthy to run.  I'm recovering from a broken foot so I just want the pain to be entirely gone.
- Enjoy the new stuff.  This will probably be my first visit during the 50th, so I'm excited for the new fireworks shows, Ratatouille, crepes, and hopefully the Space restaurant.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey


Finish my third Dopey. And appreciate the opportunity to be back at a live race again.


DopeyBadger said:


> Wear a certain character outfit


This one will remain super duper secret for now as I need substantial help in pulling it off given the complexities. If it happens, I can say that it will be a mashup of two characters in different IPs both owed by Disney.


Sara W said:


> It's really interesting to me to see how many of us realize that we are letting the fun stuff pass us by in order to get a certain time... and our goals are very similar in that we want to slow down to do those things we tell ourselves we can't do because it will "negatively" impact our times. We all know it will be a challenge to change our mindsets. I keep trying to tell myself "what does a faster time really mean? Nobody really cares how fast I run this race and it's not going to change their opinion of me."


This is a great point. I was so terrified of finishing my first half that I would not allow myself to stop for anything. And I missed out on some amazing once in a lifetime photo opportunities. Now I don't regret that because of what I did not know, but that first experience taught me to not make the same mistake at future races. I can't stop for everything. I don't even want to stop for everything, but I enjoy taking a moment or two to soak it all in because it is a very unique opportunity.


Herding_Cats said:


> Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)


I have read many experienced marathoners strongly recommend that you NOT fly the day of the marathon. There can be some potential health risks given the how flying messes around with the body's normal recovery mechanisms. Monday is much better and safer for doing so.


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> 4. Reuniting with the Goof Troop!!! Dad jokes, drinks, food and rides. I’ll pass on @lhermiston sloshing shoe sounds though



You don’t want the Disney flesh eating virus he got from that either


----------



## Dopey 2020

@Herding_Cats 
Another vote to take off Friday and Monday. If possible leave right after work Thursday, then head home as late as possible on Monday. Give yourself time for recovery and as a bonus, get two four day work weeks in the process.
As far as resorts, I can only give my opinion, I try for AK on race weekends if the points allow me to. It is a longer ride to MK start but not too far from Epcot finish and I have had the best luck with race transportation by far when I compare it to others I’ve stayed at (BW,BCV,Wilderness,and Baylake)


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> You don’t want the Disney flesh eating virus he got from that either



DH and I just laughed our butts off over that. Hey….I warned him.

PSA: Don’t run through FL road waste water run off swales as a short cut to a porta potty. They may look dry, but usually contain a hidden surprise of muck.


----------



## GreatLakes

Herding_Cats said:


> Seeking experienced opinions about my MW stay.  For reference, I'm registered for Goofy, and will more than likely take 6-7hrs to finish the marathon, depending on photo opportunities (if there are any), weather, etc.  Currently I/we are NOT planning on renting a car because it's just too expensive.....all of the discount codes I've found are only good through 2021.  If prices come down, before Christmas, a car rental is definitely on the table, especially if DH accompanies me.
> 
> (Question 1)
> DH is adamant about only taking *2 weekdays* off from work, regardless if I go solo or if he makes the trip with me.
> That means I/we can fly down:
> Option A-Thursday evening, and back on Monday morning
> Option B-Thursday morning and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> Option C-Wednesday evening and back on Sunday night (4pm or later flight)
> 
> Currently it makes sense to fly out of our local airport, which means we would more than likely have a short layover in either Detroit or Chicago O'Hare. I know winter weather is very much something that could throw a wrench into flights above and beyond the current staffing issues (that they will hopefully have addressed by then) and that I MUST pick up my bib from the expo no later than Friday.
> 
> (Question 2)
> Additionally, assuming I/we fly back on Sunday night (this, unfortunately, is highly likely) would you book your resort for a *MONDAY checkout* so that you don't have to deal with dropping your luggage at bell services and showering at the pool, and then still have a quiet place to "hang out" until you needed to leave for the airport? Or are those things less of a nuisance than I'm imagining them to be in my head, and I should save that money for the expo?
> 
> (Question 3)
> I'm also keeping an eye on DVC rental availability.  Yesterday there was BRIEFLY some AKL, OKW, and SS availability.  It's within about $150 for me to stay at one of those if I can find someone on the boards renting their points out versus my current reservation at ASMo.  We have stayed at AKL twice, and in an OKW 2 bedroom (covid-closure upgrade from POR last August) but I'm wondering if any of those would be "more convenient" in any way from a race standpoint?



I'm confused on one thing, why would your husband have to take off work if you went solo?

Of those I would choose option A but in reality I'd probably get down on Wednesday and fly back either Monday evening or Tuesday.  If my spouse didn't want to take the time I'd either go solo or they would just go back earlier than me and we would drive to the airport separately.  I've had a few works trips my wife came on but had to either come later or leave earlier due to our schedules.

For question 2 I would just request a late checkout and then shower and leave my stuff at bell services until I have to leave.  If you aren't going to be back before check out and the hotel has a gym with showers you can just use those.


----------



## Herding_Cats

GreatLakes said:


> I'm confused on one thing, why would your husband have to take off work if you went solo?



4 kids is why.   If MIL can make sure the oldest 3 don’t burn the house down while we are gone then Dh and the baby will go with me. Otherwise dh will stay home with the kids. 

Originally I had things tentatively set up with my “snowbird” parents to watch the youngest 2 for 3 days while I did my races, and then meet them to get the kids back and fly home. But then they babysat for us overnight when we did our 4th of July race and my mom says that there’s no way they can keep up with the toddler for 3 days (and nights.) She’s an extremely busy baby, so it’s a fair point.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> You don’t want the Disney flesh eating virus he got from that either





Bree said:


> DH and I just laughed our butts off over that. Hey….I warned him.
> 
> PSA: Don’t run through FL road waste water run off swales as a short cut to a porta potty. They may look dry, but usually contain a hidden surprise of muck.



Listen … It took an obscene amount of penicillin, but that cleared up. Eventually.

When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## RoseGold

I have a family member booked for DVC Boardwalk and AKL for marathon weekend.  Person is running the full marathon.  My instinct says BW is better, but I guess it depends on the route.

I have no idea what that means or where exactly all of this is happening.  Would you say Boardwalk is possible without a car?  Do they bus super early from other hotels, like AKL?  I assume getting back to the hotels is done by bus at the end of the race?


----------



## LSUfan4444

RoseGold said:


> Would you say Boardwalk is possible without a car?  Do they bus super early from other hotels, like AKL?  I assume getting back to the hotels is done by bus at the end of the race?


Yes. Yes. Yes.

There is bus transportation for athletes to/from all things race related (expo, race start, after the race, etc)

Boardwalk is closer to the start but the one time we were late (2018 I think), traffic was so bad that even leaving the resort by 4am still had us miss the A corral start.  It was more of an exception than the norm though.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Bree said:


> I would fly in on Thursday and leave Monday. I would not underestimate not feeling well after the marathon or taking a much needed nap. The weather for 2020 was disgustingly hot and they had to shorten the course for runner safety. I live and train outside Orlando and I felt absolutely freaking awful that afternoon. I don’t know what I would have done if I didn’t have a hotel room to go back to and soak in the tub and nap. However, in 2019 I felt completely fine after the marathon. I am a “what if….?” type of person and sometimes over plan so maybe I’m not the best one to listen to  My daughter has a horse show this weekend and her schedule and patterns are all laminated and in a binder


Shortened the race? By ho


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Apparently my phone posted this initial reply even though I tried to delete.  It was meant to say "shortened by how much?"
But I found a blog explaining that it was 85 degrees (!) and for those still under 20 miles or over 6 hours, they lopped off 2 miles.  Just wow.  I know that the race weekend temps can have a wide range, but I wouldn't have imagined that much.


----------



## RoseGold

Is it possible to walk through the parking lot (no Epcot ticket) from Boardwalk to wherever the start or finish is?  The room I have booked at AKL is nicer, but i am worried about transportation issues.

i will never run any marathon so I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## camaker

RoseGold said:


> Is it possible to walk through the parking lot (no Epcot ticket) from Boardwalk to wherever the start or finish is?  The room I have booked at AKL is nicer, but i am worried about transportation issues.
> 
> i will never run any marathon so I have no idea what is going on.



No.  The only way to get there from either resort is to take race transportation or drive yourself.  I’d suggest staying wherever you like best. Race transportation is reliable from all resorts, with only a few isolated instances of things like buses getting lost. Those happen randomly, though, and don’t happen more frequently with any resort. Be ready to get on one of the first buses out on race morning and you’ll be fine.


----------



## jmasgat

RoseGold said:


> Is it possible to walk through the parking lot (no Epcot ticket) from Boardwalk to wherever the start or finish is?  The room I have booked at AKL is nicer, but i am worried about transportation issues.
> 
> i will never run any marathon so I have no idea what is going on.



So here's the course map from the most recent marathon. If you're asking about where is the best place to stay for a runner relative to race transportation, start/finish, the answer is it really doesn't matter.  They all have bus (or monorail) transportation to the start at Epcot.

As for spectators seeing the start/finish--forget the start.  It is on Epcot Center Drive and you won't be able to see anything really.  (The spectators are kept on one side of the highway and the runners are on the other and it's dark and there are 20,000 people running.)The runners are too far away.  If you want to see the finish, you will need to get to the Epcot parking lot.  The race buses will take spectators to the finish (and runners back from the finish), or you can drive.


----------



## LSUfan4444

RoseGold said:


> Is it possible to walk through the parking lot (no Epcot ticket) from Boardwalk to wherever the start or finish is?  The room I have booked at AKL is nicer, but i am worried about transportation issues.
> 
> i will never run any marathon so I have no idea what is going on.


So, the course map is good but I always refer people to a map from the actual course (not just animated).

https://www.strava.com/running_races/3990

The transportation advantage of AKL is you could drive to the TTC and take the Epcot monorail. 

BUT, as a spectator, BW is much better because you can just catch your runner there as a spectator in the final miles then they can easily get back to you after the race. The finish line is a madhouse anyway...let them focus on the finish line and catch them at the BW where they can more easily see you, stop for hugs, etc.

Here's my video from the 2018 full..at the 2:40 mark you can see how easy it was to see, stop and hug our friends and family at the BW


----------



## opusone

LSUfan4444 said:


> So, the course map is good but I always refer people to a map from the actual course (not just animated).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/running_races/3990


Was this really the 2020 course?  I didn't run it, but I thought I remember the 2020 course changed from prior years and didn't have the out/back on Western Way, didn't go through ESPN and instead went through Blizzard Beach, and also went through Epcot at the beginning as well as the end.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

LSUfan4444 said:


> BUT, as a spectator, BW is much better because you can just catch your runner there as a spectator in the final miles then they can easily get back to you after the race. The finish line is a madhouse anyway...let them focus on the finish line and catch them at the BW where they can more easily see you, stop for hugs, etc.



Big fan of the Boardwalk hotels for this as well.  Family can sleep in much later, they are right there to motivate you for that final push to the finish line.  If I can get a good rate will end up there again.


----------



## camaker

opusone said:


> Was this really the 2020 course?  I didn't run it, but I thought I remember the 2020 course changed from prior years and didn't have the out/back on Western Way, didn't go through ESPN and instead went through Blizzard Beach, and also went through Epcot at the beginning as well as the end.



The course that @LSUfan4444 linked to is definitely not the course we ran in 2020. The map that @jmasgat posted shows the correct 2020 course. There was no ESPN WWoS in 2020. It was replaced with the ill-fated Blizzard Beach parking lot loop.


----------



## ZellyB

My first time going as a spectator.  Husband and his friend running Goofy and one daughter running half and the other the full.  

We will be staying at Shades of Green which will be great for a spectator advantage.  I was debating with my husband if we would have time to walk over to Ticket and Transportation Center to see them and then hoof it back over to Shades to see them a second time.  He says yes; I say no.  I have mobility issues these days and so use a scooter, so I could probably make it at full speed on the scooter but maybe not true of my daughter or friend trying to keep up with me.    Ultimately for the marathon we'd like to head over to Epcot to see them finish.  Don't think we'd have time to do that with the half but maybe???

My concerns are having to cross the street (Floridian Way) at Shades (twice) in order to accomplish this.  We could likely do it going to T&T as we could do it early enough before any runners have hit Floridian Way.  My DH, his friend and my daughters will be mid-pack to back of pack in the runner groups most likely.  So, not thinking we could get back across the street easily to return to our room.  I mean we can watch them from the Poly side of Floridian Way, but then would be basically stuck until all the runners have passed us before being able to get back to our rooms right?  Not sure I want to hang out that long (especially during the marathon).  I guess instead of going back to our room, we just stay out for the day and take the monorail over to Epcot for the finish?  We actually weren't planning to use park tickets on the marathon day though, so we'd just hang out in the finisher's area until they complete the race.  Maybe that's the best option??  And, if so, maybe we'd have time for a quick breakfast at the Poly quick service place?  Hmmm...


----------



## DisneyParrothead

WhereInFlorida said:


> Big fan of the Boardwalk hotels for this as well.  Family can sleep in much later, they are right there to motivate you for that final push to the finish line.  If I can get a good rate will end up there again.


I’m booked at the Swan since they have/had good rates compared to BW and YC BC.  Same area and most of the benefits too.


----------



## Livelovedance

Is it usually difficult to book a DVC room for marathon week? I’ve had my home resort booked for awhile which I’m completely okay with, but I was hoping to switch to a monorail resort for ease of transportation for spectators. I just looked at availability for all resorts and it’s very slim pickings!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Logistics are my favorite @ZellyB!



ZellyB said:


> We will be staying at Shades of Green which will be great for a spectator advantage. I was debating with my husband if we would have time to walk over to Ticket and Transportation Center to see them and then hoof it back over to Shades to see them a second time. He says yes; I say no. I have mobility issues these days and so use a scooter, so I could probably make it at full speed on the scooter but maybe not true of my daughter or friend trying to keep up with me.



The distance between TTC and the Poly intersection is about 0.5-0.6 miles according to Google Maps.



In the 2020 HM, TTC was 3.8 miles and Poly was 7.1 miles.  So they would travel approximately 3.3 miles in the time you travel 0.6 miles.  If they're going an 11 min/mile pace, then that gives you roughly 33 min to travel 0.6 miles.

In the 2020 Marathon, TTC was 8.8 miles and Poly was 12.7 miles.  So they would travel approximately 4 miles in the time you travel 0.6 miles.  If they're going an 11 min/mile pace, then that gives you roughly 44 min to travel 0.6 miles.



ZellyB said:


> Ultimately for the marathon we'd like to head over to Epcot to see them finish. Don't think we'd have time to do that with the half but maybe???



The TTC is at Mile 3.8 and the finish is at 13.1 miles.  So they would travel approximately 9.3 miles, or 102 min (1:42 hrs).  According to my notes, the TTC to EPCOT monorail takes approximately 15 min.  The distance from the EPCOT monorail to the finish line is approximately 0.5 mile.  So I definitely think you could make it from the TTC to the finish line in 1:42 hours.

Now if you wanted to do TTC to Poly to EPCOT finish line for the HM would be a bit trickier.  That's mile 7.1 to 13.11 or 4 miles (44 min).  Assume the 0.6 mile Poly to TTC takes 15 min (25 min/mile) + 15 min Monorail + 15 min walk from Monorail to finish line (25 min/mile) is 45 min.  So I think doing this one would be tricky if your group is doing an 11 min/mile while running.



ZellyB said:


> My concerns are having to cross the street (Floridian Way) at Shades (twice) in order to accomplish this. We could likely do it going to T&T as we could do it early enough before any runners have hit Floridian Way.



The HM leaders will cross by Poly at around 5:40am.  The M leaders will cross by Poly at around 6:10am.



ZellyB said:


> I mean we can watch them from the Poly side of Floridian Way, but then would be basically stuck until all the runners have passed us before being able to get back to our rooms right?



The HM balloon ladies pass the Poly at 7:54am.  The M balloon ladies pass the Poly at 9:10am.  Occasionally I see spectators cross this intersection, but it would definitely be trickier when the back of the pack is running through there given the density of runners.



ZellyB said:


> And, if so, maybe we'd have time for a quick breakfast at the Poly quick service place?



For the marathon, Poly is mile 12.7.  So they have 13.5 miles after they pass there.  If they do an 11 min/mile, then that's about 2.5 hrs.  So with the spectator trip of Poly to EPCOT finish estimated at 45 min, that leaves you with approximately 1:45 hrs to eat at Poly breakfast.


----------



## ZellyB

DopeyBadger said:


> Logistics are my favorite @ZellyB!
> 
> 
> 
> The distance between TTC and the Poly intersection is about 0.5-0.6 miles according to Google Maps.
> 
> View attachment 594667
> 
> In the 2020 HM, TTC was 3.8 miles and Poly was 7.1 miles.  So they would travel approximately 3.3 miles in the time you travel 0.6 miles.  If they're going an 11 min/mile pace, then that gives you roughly 33 min to travel 0.6 miles.
> 
> In the 2020 Marathon, TTC was 8.8 miles and Poly was 12.7 miles.  So they would travel approximately 4 miles in the time you travel 0.6 miles.  If they're going an 11 min/mile pace, then that gives you roughly 44 min to travel 0.6 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> The TTC is at Mile 3.8 and the finish is at 13.1 miles.  So they would travel approximately 9.3 miles, or 102 min (1:42 hrs).  According to my notes, the TTC to EPCOT monorail takes approximately 15 min.  The distance from the EPCOT monorail to the finish line is approximately 0.5 mile.  So I definitely think you could make it from the TTC to the finish line in 1:42 hours.
> 
> Now if you wanted to do TTC to Poly to EPCOT finish line for the HM would be a bit trickier.  That's mile 7.1 to 13.11 or 4 miles (44 min).  Assume the 0.6 mile Poly to TTC takes 15 min (25 min/mile) + 15 min Monorail + 15 min walk from Monorail to finish line (25 min/mile) is 45 min.  So I think doing this one would be tricky if your group is doing an 11 min/mile while running.
> 
> 
> 
> The HM leaders will cross by Poly at around 5:40am.  The M leaders will cross by Poly at around 6:10am.
> 
> 
> 
> The HM balloon ladies pass the Poly at 7:54am.  The M balloon ladies pass the Poly at 9:10am.  Occasionally I see spectators cross this intersection, but it would definitely be trickier when the back of the pack is running through there given the density of runners.
> 
> 
> 
> For the marathon, Poly is mile 12.7.  So they have 13.5 miles after they pass there.  If they do an 11 min/mile, then that's about 2.5 hrs.  So with the spectator trip of Poly to EPCOT finish estimated at 45 min, that leaves you with approximately 1:45 hrs to eat at Poly breakfast.



This is awesome!  Thank you!!


----------



## leholcomb

SAFD:

I've already accomplished my first goal: 
1. Register for Dopey 

One goal for training:
2. Stick to my training plan (may be tempting to veer off course as I am getting married with a two week honeymoon in September...)

And only one goal for actual Marathon weekend:
3. Finish my first ever Dopey happy, healthy and upright. 

My SO will be running the 5K and 10K with me. It will be his first ever 10K so I just want to enjoy the experience with him.


----------



## FFigawi

LSUfan4444 said:


> So, the course map is good but I always refer people to a map from the actual course (not just animated).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/running_races/3990



Except that’s not the actual course which matches what @jmasgat posted. Her course map is good; yours not so much.


----------



## The Expert

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Apparently my phone posted this initial reply even though I tried to delete.  It was meant to say "shortened by how much?"
> But I found a blog explaining that it was 85 degrees (!) and for those still under 20 miles or over 6 hours, they lopped off 2 miles.  Just wow.  I know that the race weekend temps can have a wide range, but I wouldn't have imagined that much.



I was there, and it was MISERABLE for those of us on the course for 6+ hours! People were dropping left and right, and they were handing out bags of ice at the aid stations. I was just behind the course cut, which resulted in crazy crowding for the last few miles -- we were walking shoulder to shoulder. They basically cut the Blizzard Beach parking lot loop, which was rougly 1.5 miles. 




RoseGold said:


> Is it possible to walk through the parking lot (no Epcot ticket) from Boardwalk to wherever the start or finish is?



NOT for the start, but after the race you can walk through Epcot and go out the gate between UK and France to walk back to the Boardwalk (if you have a ticket and park reservation, assuming those are still a thing).


----------



## LSUfan4444

FFigawi said:


> Except that’s not the actual course which matches what @jmasgat posted. Her course map is good; yours not so much.


There is no 2022 course to speak of, it was only example of what the Boardwalk area looks like on something other than a cartoon.


----------



## LSUfan4444

opusone said:


> Was this really the 2020 course?



No, it wasn't the full course. I was just showing the Boardwalk area as it related to the conversation at the time. This was the exact 2020 Course:

https://www.strava.com/activities/3253717811


----------



## Sleepless Knight

The Expert said:


> I was there, and it was MISERABLE for those of us on the course for 6+ hours! People were dropping left and right, and they were handing out bags of ice at the aid stations. I was just behind the course cut, which resulted in crazy crowding for the last few miles -- we were walking shoulder to shoulder. They basically cut the Blizzard Beach parking lot loop, which was roughly 1.5 miles.


My sister spent much of the 2020 Marathon just ahead of the balloon ladies. She described crossing the finish line scary because of the constant cries of medic as people dropped immediately after finishing. I had a few moments of worry after I learned that they had cut the course short and I would not run the full 26.2 that day. But after arguing about whether or not it meant anything, I concluded the following that helped decide I had put in 26.2 one way or another.

1. The walk to the corrals. 

2. And then the walk from the corrals to the start line.

3. And if that somehow wasn't enough, the walk from the finish line to the resort buses. 

4. And if that still didn't make up the difference, I went to the parks afterwards. 

5. I also called it my Kessel Run Marathon and that made my Star Wars nerd brain happy.

When the heat got to me in 2019, I put an ice bag on my head atop my visor after seeing other runners do this. I did not do so until around mile 22 or something. They ran out of ice bags around mile 25, but I was close enough that I could deal with it by that point. Knowing what 2020 was looking like, I started the ice bag around mile 13 and kept replacing it when I needed to. I eventually no longer even needed it even though 2020 was much hotter than 2019. If you need to precool, do it. And visors help release heat much better than baseball caps.


----------



## PCFriar80

ZellyB said:


> *My first time going as a spectator.*  Husband and his friend running Goofy and one daughter running half and the other the full.


Me too.  Not happy about it but my achilles fought back on both legs which required surgery.  I decided to go left first then right.  It's been a long 16 months.  Nonetheless I've been running Disney since 2006 so am thankful for the different experiences and fun I had each year.  I'll be at the BC cheering on the 10K on Friday [under the pool slide] and then hustling over to the BW on Sunday to cheer the marathoners on around mile 24.5!  I was thinking of starting a "2022 Disney MW Spectator" thread just to participate, but will simply resign from this thread and enjoy my new focus. 

Best of luck to your running team [family and friends] and hope that you can enjoy the races on the other side!


----------



## The Expert

Sleepless Knight said:


> When the heat got to me in 2019, I put an ice bag on my head atop my visor after seeing other runners do this. I did not do so until around mile 22 or something. They ran out of ice bags around mile 25, but I was close enough that I could deal with it by that point. Knowing what 2020 was looking like, I started the ice bag around mile 13 and kept replacing it when I needed to. I eventually no longer even needed it even though 2020 was much hotter than 2019. If you need to precool, do it. And visors help release heat much better than baseball caps.



Yes! I had a visor and picked up an ice bag just outside AK around mile 19 or so. I kept it until we got to Boardwalk, where I had texted DH to meet me with the room ice bucket filled with ice and water and a cold Coke! He was a VERY good boy that day, so I was doused with freezing water and sipping my ice cold Coke for the rest of the race. I have never had a Coke taste so good!


----------



## Guidman

SAFD:
-As everyone else has said, have fun and enjoy the experience. 

-I'm only doing the marathon so I'll have some time goal but it won't be full-tilt.  

-Look as happy as I can for the Photopass pics on the course.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Guidman said:


> -Look as happy as I can for the Photopass pics on the course.



This is an admirable goal. I always look angry in my pics. Even when I'm enjoying myself, running is hard and my face shows it.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The Expert said:


> Yes! I had a visor and picked up an ice bag just outside AK around mile 19 or so. I kept it until we got to Boardwalk, where I had texted DH to meet me with the room ice bucket filled with ice and water and a cold Coke! He was a VERY good boy that day, so I was doused with freezing water and sipping my ice cold Coke for the rest of the race. I have never had a Coke taste so good!


I would never have thought of drinking a Coke after (or during) a race, but there were cold ones at the end of one of the Atlanta half marathons and ditto for that being one of the most refreshing Cokes I've ever had.   Alas, after having covid, soft drinks taste disgusting to me (which is actually a good thing for me, as it takes that temptation away).


----------



## FFigawi

The Expert said:


> Yes! I had a visor and picked up an ice bag just outside AK around mile 19 or so. I kept it until we got to Boardwalk, where I had texted DH to meet me with the room ice bucket filled with ice and water and a cold Coke! He was a VERY good boy that day, so I was doused with freezing water and sipping my ice cold Coke for the rest of the race. I have never had a Coke taste so good!



Flat coke is the lifeblood of many an Ironman and ultramarathon. Add in salted potatoes and you’re good to go.


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I would never have thought of drinking a Coke after (or during) a race, but there were cold ones at the end of one of the Atlanta half marathons and ditto for that being one of the most refreshing Cokes I've ever had.   Alas, after having covid, soft drinks taste disgusting to me (which is actually a good thing for me, as it takes that temptation away).



I find them greatly refreshing after races, as the caffeine and sugar give a nice boost. I wouldn’t want the carbonation during a high effort conventional distance race, but sodas are a staple on ultra aid station tables.  It‘s preferable to let them go flat so you get the sugar and caffeine without the carbonation risk to your stomach, but even a fresh shot of Coke or Pepsi can be welcome during a long, relatively slow race.


----------



## DisJules423

What are the chances the 10k will open up again with a couple slots? I know it happens periodically. Those who have caught it-- what time has it been? A family member just reached out that they now want to do it....lol.


----------



## jmasgat

DisJules423 said:


> What are the chances the 10k will open up again with a couple slots? I know it happens periodically. Those who have caught it-- what time has it been? A family member just reached out that they now want to do it....lol.



It may eventually if there are any unsold Dopey bibs they break up. Or it may just because.  Or it may not--one never knows.  If it happens, it is unpredictable as to timing.  There is no fixed update schedule, and they don't do alerts of any kind.  Stalking the website is about the only way.  People post here as well, but these things go so quickly that it's almost like it's a mirage.


----------



## pixarmom

@ZellyB, adding our experience to the fantastic spectator planning guide @DopeyBadger provided!

The day before I ran the marathon in 2015, my husband our two older boys ran the half.  We stayed at Poly and @mateojr and I saw our runners at TTC, grabbed a quick breakfast at the resort and saw them again in front of Poly.  We hopped on the monorail and upon exit at Epcot, turned right and saw them before they entered Epcot. Then we made a beeline for the finish to see them cross!  Very proud of 4 sightings on the half marathon course and they were surprised to see us that many times.  Not sure of their pace, but it was relatively relaxed!  

Hope you are well!


----------



## JS71

Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I haven't worn this too much in recent years, but today I pulled it out and wore it to work.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I haven't worn this too much in recent years, but today I pulled it out and wore it to work. View attachment 595096


I still wear my hat from time to time


----------



## JAMIESMITH

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.


My older daughter ran her first 5K at about the age your daughter is now. She's finished about a half a dozen 5Ks since then. She ran her first 10K this year, at age 12. I never pressure her to run with me, but I always invite her on any run that I feel like she can complete, the 10K has been her farthest run to date. She also has a pair of dedicated running shoes so she isn't running in the same shoes she wears to school all day.

ETA: Her pediatrician has always supported her running any distance she feels up to trying.


----------



## anneeb

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.



My 9 year old runs 3-4 miles with me twice a week. It's been a gradual ramp up over a couple years. He did his first 5K as a run/walk and has done many since then. Each one running a little more until he eventually ran the whole thing. In the last year he's asked to go longer. I haven't let him go beyond 5 miles and that is rare (but that's more about what he seems ready for rather than a hard and fast rule). He wants to do a 10K at 10 and that seems reasonable. 

Evey run is entirely self-directed by him. I think that keeps it fun and less likely for injury. I let him set the pace and he does whatever is comfortable. Some days he's speedy and I wish I could take it easier and other days he gets distracted and slows down to investigate ant hills or trees. He also has been fitted for running shoes with good cushion and doesn't use those shoes for anything else. Just like adults if you keep the ramp-up gradual and let her set the pace you're less likely to get injury.


----------



## Baloo in MI

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.


Looks like you are getting good feedback already.  I would second the thoughts around making sure she is running in some good shoes and not just regular everyday shoes.  Let her be your guide in terms of pace and distance.  A 5K is very doable.  I would add cherish the experience.  My youngest is 14 now.  She started running 5Ks with me when she was around 8.  Now she is quite the gifted runner and we will be running the Half together at MW.  Still, I love looking at pictures of our first races together, back when I was anxious about my pace and so focused on encouraging her.  Now a days, I am just trying to keep up!   Good luck and enjoy the time!


----------



## HangWithMerida

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.



My now 12 y/o has done a few races with me. She runs intermittently, and only when she feels like it. She probably started around the age of yours. At that age, I only took her out on shorter runs (5k or less) and usually did some walk intervals too. I was worried about burning her out Or making it too hard and having her lose interest. A couple years later she trained up to a 10k and did a local race with me. Since then she has done a handful of 5k’s (including the Star Wars 5k) and a couple of 10k’s. Like others have said, I think the key is letting them direct the pace. My experience over the last several years has been that kids will let you know when they don’t feel like doing it. Don’t be surprised if at some point she decides she doesn’t want do it anymore and then picks it back up several months or a year later. Mine basically doesn’t run at all during the summer but usually gets interested in training once the weather starts cooling down. Also, she is heavily motivated by having a race deadline And will stick to a training schedule for the chance at some bling!
I also second dedicated running shoes. Once they wear out too much for running they become her everyday tennis shoes for whatever.  
Hopefully her experience training with you for Dopey will develop into a lifelong love for running. I would love it if my daughter were more interested in running and wanted to do it with me year-round. But, I’m happy that at least some of the time she’s interested and we can have a hobby that we share.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.



My 7yo daughter has been running with me off and on for a few years.  She's done several runDisney kid races from Diaper Dash to the one mile in 2020 when she was 5 yo.  Last summer we went out together a few times, but nothing structured and just when she felt like it.  This year she has her eyes on the Princess 2022 5k.  So we've been doing 13-16 min at 30/30 two times per week (usually 1-1.5 miles).  The pace is very conversational for her.  She likes to come with a list of talking topics to discuss on a wide range of issues (erosion, limestone, solar system, Blopians, Jesse Owens, etc.).  When the weather cooled off for a single day a week or so ago, I took her a little further.  But we've got an immense amount of time before Feb 2022, so we're in no rush.  She's enjoying the 30/30 and so that's what we're doing.  I do plan to switch things up a bit more once we enter the last few months of training.  But it's all about keeping it enjoyable, which she is genuinely excited each time we get to go out.  She also has a dedicated pair of running shoes.  

As a single frame of reference, the top high school cross country schools typically have their girls around 20 mpw as freshman.  So as pre-teens, I would imagine the maximum is far far lower.  

We do incentives for math/reading with "coins" that she can redeem for video game time or something from the treasure box.  We considered doing it for running as well, but decided we wanted it to be something she wants to do and doesn't feel compelled/forced/incentivized to do.  So I aim to keep it fun, keep it unstructured, and for her to set the "rules of the run".  She's excited for Princess because we plan to dress as Wanda and Vision.


----------



## JS71

I really appreciate everyone’s responses! I knew this was the right group to ask.


----------



## HangWithMerida

DopeyBadger said:


> She's excited for Princess because we plan to dress as Wanda and Vision.



That is an adorable costume idea!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

All races are open!  Just got DS in for the half.


----------



## DopeyBadger

HangWithMerida said:


> That is an adorable costume idea!



Thanks!  This is the dress (link).  And I'm diving into trying out LEDs, batteries, and wiring to make her a light-up headpiece.  This is the current prototype:



She'll also have some LED gloves.  So both will make her look like she has "active" powers.  This has the details (link).


----------



## Marebear_runs

Everything is open right now.


----------



## doombuggy

DisJules423 said:


> What are the chances the 10k will open up again with a couple slots? I know it happens periodically. Those who have caught it-- what time has it been? A family member just reached out that they now want to do it....lol.


They are all open right now!  I was able to sign up for the half that I missed!


----------



## cburnett11

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.



You're getting good advice here.  The main things are: 1) that the decision to run needs to be the youngsters, 2) it needs to stay fun, and 3) any words you give her needs to be encouraging and not a push or even a carrot.  I had a son start running in 7th grade and then my daughter started a year later when she was in 5th.  Both were very talented naturally, and they had race success early on.  As a result, I heard way too much from others about how great they were and I began to push them to be "even better".  I was not a runner then and I think that would have helped my perspective as I now know just how little help "run faster" or "catch so and so" is.  lol.  Before the end of high school both of my kids were burned out and that was on me more than the real coaching.


----------



## Kerry1957

5K sold out again


----------



## GreatLakes

JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.



Humans are naturally made to run.  Provided you have a normal, healthy 8 year old and you keep #2 in mind she should be fine.  If you start trying to give her structured workouts that push her too far too fast it will likely stop being fun and that is your first sign.  If she runs around as part of her normal play and/or participates in sports she likely already does more mileage than you realize.  I think a 5K is more than reasonable for her age.  

One bit of advice about shoes and that is try not to get her anything overbuilt and with a high drop from heal to toe.  I was listening to a few doctors discussing shoes on a podcast not too long ago and one of the topics they were talking about was how kids should spend as much time as possible barefoot or in as minimal of a shoe as possible.  We make our son remain barefoot in the house and even quite a bit in the yard.  He wouldn't run barefoot of course but we also don't by him bit thick shoes.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Good thing I checked this thread when I did. My little sister is now registered for Goofy.


----------



## GreatLakes

Is anyone watching the woman's Olympic marathon?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

GreatLakes said:


> Is anyone watching the woman's Olympic marathon?


Yes - Go Molly!


----------



## SarahDisney

GreatLakes said:


> Is anyone watching the woman's Olympic marathon?



I'm a little bit following along on twitter (might try to catch a few minutes after Jeopardy!). Excited for Molly, I hope she can stay in the running and get a medal!


----------



## SarahDisney

Bronze for Molly Seidel!!!!!


----------



## jmasgat

Hell yeah! Congrats to Molly.  From babysitting and working shifts at Tatte in Boston to support herself, she makes it to the Olympics and ran a great race.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Booked our flights last night. And for all of my attempts to get there and back and DH only missing 2 days of work, once MIL agreed to house sit for us, he wanted to leave Wednesday, and I got him to agree to com back Monday morning. A compromise, but it will also involve a 4hr drive each way to get to the airport. 

You win some, you lose some. At this point I’m glad I had booked the resort for wed-mon with the intention of chopping off the days I didn’t need. Crossing my fingers for a miracle on the dvc side of things that a studio magically appears for our days and I can rent the points quickly enough to snag it.


----------



## Herding_Cats

So I'm going to piggyback off of my DVC wishfulness and ask if anyone knows if it's possible to waitlist with any of the rental companies?  Or if there are any places I should be looking to rent an existing reservation?  You can message me if this is something that-shall-not-be-named.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Anyone watching the men’s marathon?


----------



## HangWithMerida

Kipchoge is just on another level!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Imagine Kipchoge running Disney?
Dude would be past all the spectator spots before they could get there.
Insane, the man is a machine!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I really enjoyed watching the men's and women's marathons in the Olympics. Watching them run so well in conditions that wipe me out on a 15 mile training run - just, WOW!

Congratulations to all of the medalists - heck, to all of the Olympians (had to run a 2:11:30 to even qualify for the men's marathon ).


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 149 days away from the start of Marathon Weekend!

Thanks to everyone who shared their goals this past week and @DopeyBadger for collecting them. They were fun to read.

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, where would you stay if you could stay anywhere on property?

My top three:
1. AKL
2. Poly
3. Boardwalk 

AKL wins out for animals and just looking like an awesome place to stay. Boardwalk and Poly for their aesthetics and proximity to Epcot and MK. I’d love to be able to watch HEA from the beach or just stroll over to World Showcase anytime I felt like it.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD: I have a goal of staying at every Disney resort, but I still tend to rebook ones we've enjoyed! Being DVC makes that goal both a little easier and a little harder. Right now I'd pick Riviera, just because it's brand new and it's beautiful. We were set to stay there, but cancelled as things started to decline in FL...

I don't have plans to stay there for any upcoming trips (I've tried to book rooms based on the most convenience for the type of trip were taking), but I do hope to rebook and stay there one day!


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD:

I have 3 I'd really like to stay in. No periocular order.

Boardwalk Inn. When I lived in FL I always parked there when I used my AP and thought I'd like to stay there some day. I also have it as #1 for race weekend so my family can just walk down as I pass.

Poly because it's the Poly. A friend of mine recently got DVC there and will rent me their points at cost so I have a feeling it will be my first deluxe in the coming years.

AKL for the animals and the because it has my 3 favorite restaurants.

I just can't bring myself to drop that kind of cash on a Disney hotel but in my quest to stay at every resort I'm almost to the point where I need to move to the deluxe level.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Livelovedance said:


> SAFD: I have a goal of staying at every Disney resort, but I still tend to rebook ones we've enjoyed!


Same goal! I’ve stayed at all resorts in some capacity. We’re not DVC, so I still need to stay at some of the villas like BLT, CCV, etc., and I also need to stay at the tower at CS and in the bayou section of POR. My favorites have been Beach Club and Boardwalk when we overlooked the actual boardwalk (not for race weekends because we need sleep!), AKL and Kidani overlooking the Savannah, Riviera for its beauty and elegance, POFQ for its small size and convenience and boat to DS, and AoA for its two bathrooms, room layout for more privacy from others, and Skyliner access. As I keep typing, I could name them all, because each one has its own special charm!


----------



## Marebear_runs

SAFD: same goal of staying in every resort someday. I’ve never stayed in the Boardwalk area, so Beach/Yacht/Boardwalk are my top 3 right now. Currently have Beach Club booked for MW and excited to check another one off the list!
But….my 3 favorites to date have been Riviera, Poly, and AKL.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Safd:

The answer that everyone is neglecting is obviously in Cinderella’s castle. 

Realistically though:
1.) Grand Floridian (with no kids)
2.) Riviera (hoping to find a not-$680/nt room there for MW)
3.) AK grand villa. (We stayed here in studios 2x during the covid stuff and I almost left it off the list because having almost the entire pool at Jambo to yourself is pretty awesome, and I’m not sure I’d like it as much with the hotel side fully open and how busy it could get.)
4.) Poly


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Based on never having stayed there, my top 3 right now would be: Poly, Wilderness Lodge, and probably Boardwalk, Beach Club, or Contemporary (Counting is hard). I’d like to stay at them all, but I don’t think finances will align with that plan.

I’ve had really good stays at all the resorts I’ve been at. Would happily go back to AKL, Riviera, POR, or Pop!. I can’t really picture returning to Riviera or AKL with their prices. We got amazing deals when we booked at them and those seem to be few and far between now. I don’t picture getting this view for under $250 a night again:


The only one I’ve stayed at that I wouldn’t necessarily head back to is AoA. We stayed in the family suites a couple times because of our group size; but the rooms felt very lived in and claustrophobic. The air circulation was not the best and, although it may have had the most theming of any room (we were in Nemo once and Lion King once), everything nice felt very surface level.


----------



## HangWithMerida

SAFD: I think @Herding_Cats has the right idea! In Cinderella’s Castle is a clear winner.  But, for real, AKL. I love the theming, the animals right outside your balcony in the savanna rooms, the food. And the smell in the lobby is amazing!
I have yet to stay in Poly but it is definitely on my list.
Edit to add: Wilderness Lodge during Christmas. THe entire resort just feels cozy during the holidays.


----------



## dobball23

SAFD: My three top choices...
1. AKL: I've never stayed here -- out of my budget -- but I make at least one trip here every time I'm at Disney World. My wife and I were making our tentative plans for Marathon Weekend and we had to rearrange them because we hadn't yet included time to be at AKL.
2. Polynesian: I love the Hawaiian vibe. And you can't beat the proximity to the monorail, TTC and Magic Kingdom. Plus some nostalgia as my family stayed here when I was just 7 years old.
3. Wilderness Lodge: I love the lobby and how it really feels like you're not in Florida. 

For Marathon Weekend I'm not staying at any of these. We're at All-Star Music for two nights and POFQ for three night.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD:
1. Poly - one of our favorites, especially during marathon weekend. The convenience of the monorail can’t be beat. 
2. BC/YC - number two on our list for marathon weekend. The quick & easy drive to the race, the short walk back from DATW - who needs anything else?
3. AKL - everyone likes to watch animals meander around, right?


----------



## 1lilspark

*Safd*
1) Poly
2) Wilderness Lodge
3 ) Boardwalk
Bonus points for Cinderella Castle 

in the past have only stayed at the 3 all stars and Pop in my adult life but have stayed at CB and POFQ way back in the day (have POFQ booked for W&D pending they don’t delay reopening & AOA planned for MW)


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD:
1. CR: It was where we stayed for our first MW.  Although it is not the newest or most themed resort, it is to me the quintessential WDW resort.
2. BC: Love the proximity to EPCOT and HS.  The pool is fantastic and there is Beaches and Cream
3. Wilderness Lodge: We have never stayed there and our first planned visit was W&D 2020

Consolation prize for the Polynesian, as it is the resort that has the best personality.

We are staying at BC this year, to try a Crescent Lake resort for MW.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I have liked everywhere I have stayed, I mean it is Disney! But if I were to pick my top three:

1) Wilderness Lodge - love everything about it, so relaxing, National Parks vibes speak to my heart.  And now that we finally succumbed to DVC it is our home resort!  So excited for our stay there this Jan during MW.
2) Port Orleans French Quarter - love the theming, the beignets, parading alligators!
3) Pop Century - It is all about the nostalgia.  First resort I ever stayed at.  I like the running trail around the lake, skyliner, 80’s music.  It will always be my first resort love!  And it is kind to the wallet.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:

I bought into DVC a couple years ago, so I haven’t tried too many of them yet, but I really would like to stay at AKL sometime. I love animals!
I was able to switch to BLT a few months ago for MW, so I am getting to try that out. 
Otherwise I really like SSR, which I know is not most people’s favorites, but it just seems really relaxing to me which is nice for race weekends. Also, it’s close to DS for easy access to lots of restaurants.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:
I want to stay at Contemporary with a theme park view.  My second choice is Beach Club, and I’m going to realize that dream for my December trip this year.

Honestly, I’ve been pretty happy with my stays at Pop, I just wish they’d have somewhere to sit and relax in the room that isn’t a bed.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: 
Favorites that I've actually stayed at - Poly and Beach Club.  We got an amazing deal at Poly for 2010 Marathon weekend (I think it was like $200 a night!), but it was freezing that year so we never got the use the pool.  So I hope to go back someday.

Places I want to stay- Wilderness lodge, Boardwalk (we'll be there for a family trip in March!) and Contemporary.  

I'd also like to try each resort once, but deluxe prices these days are going to make that really hard...


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  We bought into DVC in 2008 so we have been pretty spoiled staying in deluxe villas - only DVC resorts we haven't stayed at are GF and Riviera, and of those Riviera appeals more. But here's my dreaming big list: 
1) the Star Wars hotel (I know it's not open yet but we are dreaming here, right??) 
2)  One of the lakeside bungalows at the Poly 
3) A villa at the Riviera with a view of Epcot


----------



## DisneyParrothead

SAFD: if budget isn’t an issue in this one, I’ll also choose AKL.  I think it would be a lot of fun and totally different.  

I’m booked at the Swan for marathon weekend since I live the Boardwalk area, and the Swan was about half the nightly rate than the others.  Deal!


----------



## Barca33Runner

We ended up booking a rental property earlier today for Marathon Weekend 2022. Our group is indeterminate in size and will likely be coming in and moving out on different days. We also couldn’t find anything on property that compared favorably financially; all things being equal we like the convenience of on-site, but things were most definitely not equal this time.

We are also cutting out Friday and Saturday parks for sure this time, and possibly Thursday, as a result of realizing what the additional mileage was doing to our feet and energy the last few Weekends. Burning the candle at both ends is certainly possible, and often very fun, but we want to experience a Weekend where we aren’t constantly on our feet with somewhere to be for once. Going to try the private pool and hot tub wind down vs. 10 more miles at Epcot or HS method.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: I would love to return to the Poly.  We stayed there for our first family trip in 2012 and fell in love with the resort.  I've also always wanted to try Wilderness Lodge.  Realistically, we might be looking at staying at a moderate resort since prices are much higher now than they were when we started visiting the mouse.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: 

We are DVC owners at the Poly, and while I love a lot of the resorts (and recently had a GREAT experience in a CCV 2-Bed) I'm really looking forward to staying at the Poly for Marathon weekend!

In addition to it just being my favorite hotel, the location should make it really easy for my family to see me run. My wife will be-7-months-pregnant with two kiddos under 6, so having them get up early and catch a bus to cheer me on is a non-starter, but they can easily walk over to the TTC and then to the other side of the Poly, then catch a monorail down to Epcot to meet up after the finish line.

Other than the Poly, I would love to stay at Gran Destino Tower, or a Saratoga Springs Treehouse!


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:

The family has been DVC members since 1992, and over the years I've stayed at 12 out of 21 resorts at Disney. Since "nothing new on race day" extends to what hotel to stay at, here are my top 3.

1. Beach Club Villas - My happy place is the lazy river at Storm-a-long Bay, I love the freestyle coca-cola machine and the iced coffee available in the morning for the reusable mugs and being able to duck in and out of EPCOT at a whim. Even with the watered down festivals of recent years, hanging out in EPCOT is my favorite activity. I have my fingers crossed that when we come out of COVID restrictions, one day Festival of the Arts with live Disney on Broadway performances will overlap with Marathon weekend.

2. Boardwalk Villas - Similar to Beach Club, I enjoy being able to duck in and out of EPCOT on a whim. The steam and sauna rooms at the gym are very nice, and I think it's a nice touch that they always have scented and non-scented chilled towels. Usually the DVC pool isn't too crowded so I can swim laps there. Easy walk over to Beach Club in the morning for breakfast and filling up my mug.

3. Old Key West - Welcome Home.  I have so many memories wrapped up in this resort, it's hard to separate the nostalgia (up until 5 years ago, there were still people working at the resort who remembered me as a child!), but I still love how separate and quiet it is from the hustle and bustle from the rest of Disney. My favorite room layout of any Disney resort is still an OKW 1 bedroom, especially with the humungous balcony from which I often wildlife watch. I enjoy the number of quiet pools onsite, chances are you can always find your own private pool. I like getting take-out from Olivia's. When the boats were running, I always loved the ride to Downtown Disney and during the day I enjoyed the walk. There have been times that I'd be sent to jog over to Earl of Sandwich and bring back food for the family.

Least favorite from a race weekend perspective has been the Poly. Lake View + Light Sleeper + Race Nerves + Electrical Water Pageant do not make for a restful night of sleep. Also, I'm not fond of the Poly's policy of not letting you have access to the pools until you're assigned a room number, and immediately ending your access to the pools at 11am on your check-out day if you're checking into another Disney hotel. I enjoy visiting the resort, and I love all the restaurants and Trader Sam's. Who knows, as of right now Poly - Standard was the only resort that I could grab all the nights I needed for marathon weekend, maybe 3rd time will be the charm.


----------



## Livelovedance

I’m not sure if it’s a glitch, but some DVC rooms are showing as available for marathon weekend. I had to log in using a private window, and I got the 7 dwarves a couple times doing the search, but I was able to get the nights I needed to complete a reservation. I got the confirmation screen, the reservation shows up on my dashboard, but I haven’t received a confirmation email… I’m going to keep my previous one for now, just in case, but it’s worth a look if you need a night or two!

Edit to add: Just got my confirmation email! There are more rooms available than I realized, some with full availability! Someone on FB posted December rooms have opened up as well. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## jmasgat

@Livelovedance Wow. Just checked under my sister's account and there's lots of availability. Wish I had my own points to use!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Can someone check any studios from the 5th-10th? Or the 7th-10th?  

found someone on the dvc section and got the 5th-9th!  now to figure out that last night (which, honestly is the worst day for us to change resorts LOL)


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> Can someone check any studios from the 5th-10th? Or the 7th-10th?


I just checked, but there’s no full availability in studios right now.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> Can someone check any studios from the 5th-10th? Or the 7th-10th?
> 
> found someone on the dvc section and got the 5th-9th!  now to figure out that last night (which, honestly is the worst day for us to change resorts LOL)


 
Prior to this morning, the 9th-10th was the easiest to get, so don’t lose hope! I had that night in a studio in 2 different resorts, and I was hoping/waiting to add on the days prior. Hopefully that night will open up again as people make changes based on this morning’s availability.


----------



## Herding_Cats

we actually ended up with a 1br since the studios the owner originally found (kidani and boulder ridge) were gone by the time I got back home and was able to call him.  DS drove us to XC practice this morning, so i was busy texting on my phone with the owner.  Nearly grown kids can be a real asset sometimes.  

now to stalk for that last night......

I don't know if I'm more excited about the full size fridge, or the washer and dryer in the room.  PLUS it will make things soooooo much better in the morning when I have to get up at dark-thirty to get ready for the race, being able to close the door for DH and DD to keep sleeping.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

FYI: ...10K showing availability...


----------



## Falxori

Now 5k is available too


----------



## camaker

Grumpy_42K said:


> FYI: ...10K showing availability...





Falxori said:


> Now 5k is available too



A couple of scenarios come to mind:

They’re slowly breaking up unsold Dopey bibs.  Granted, the half marathon hasn’t been observed to reopen, I don’t think, but as fast as availability shows up and disappears we may have just not seen it.
Charities may be returning some bibs they can’t find runners for. There was an (apparent) mad rush to contact charities when paranoia about registration availability was running high. Some may have over-requested bibs based on those initial inquiries. I’m not sure what rDs policy on charity bib returns is, though, as I’ve heard stories about them getting stuck with bibs before. 
It’s interesting to speculate, though.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

camaker said:


> A couple of scenarios come to mind:
> 
> They’re slowly breaking up unsold Dopey bibs.  Granted, the half marathon hasn’t been observed to reopen, I don’t think, but as fast as availability shows up and disappears we may have just not seen it.
> Charities may be returning some bibs they can’t find runners for. There was an (apparent) mad rush to contact charities when paranoia about registration availability was running high. Some may have over-requested bibs based on those initial inquiries. I’m not sure what rDs policy on charity bib returns is, though, as I’ve heard stories about them getting stuck with bibs before.
> It’s interesting to speculate, though.


Yeah, it is really weird. There is still a ton of time before the race. Seems odd that a charity would be returning bibs already, or that rD would be breaking up challenges so soon.


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> A couple of scenarios come to mind:
> 
> They’re slowly breaking up unsold Dopey bibs.  Granted, the half marathon hasn’t been observed to reopen, I don’t think, but as fast as availability shows up and disappears we may have just not seen it.
> Charities may be returning some bibs they can’t find runners for. There was an (apparent) mad rush to contact charities when paranoia about registration availability was running high. Some may have over-requested bibs based on those initial inquiries. I’m not sure what rDs policy on charity bib returns is, though, as I’ve heard stories about them getting stuck with bibs before.
> It’s interesting to speculate, though.


I did see the half reopen. I’m not sure how long it stayed open, but there was a point last week when everything was open.


----------



## Cabius

camaker said:


> A couple of scenarios come to mind:
> 
> They’re slowly breaking up unsold Dopey bibs.  Granted, the half marathon hasn’t been observed to reopen, I don’t think, but as fast as availability shows up and disappears we may have just not seen it.
> Charities may be returning some bibs they can’t find runners for. There was an (apparent) mad rush to contact charities when paranoia about registration availability was running high. Some may have over-requested bibs based on those initial inquiries. I’m not sure what rDs policy on charity bib returns is, though, as I’ve heard stories about them getting stuck with bibs before.
> It’s interesting to speculate, though.


With DVC bookings popping up too, I suspect it's actually just people cancelling their plans altogether out of Covid fears.

I'd say "more for me" except I already have my room and race bib and I sure as heck ain't running that race twice.


----------



## camaker

Cabius said:


> With DVC bookings popping up too, I suspect it's actually just people cancelling their plans altogether out of Covid fears.
> 
> I'd say "more for me" except I already have my room and race bib and I sure as heck ain't running that race twice.



As far as I know, RunDisney hasn’t budged on their no refunds policy, which makes it hard to believe these are cancellations freeing up bibs. Have you heard of folks being able to cancel out of their bibs?


----------



## Cabius

camaker said:


> As far as I know, RunDisney hasn’t budged on their no refunds policy, which makes it hard to believe these are cancellations freeing up bibs. Have you heard of folks being able to cancel out of their bibs?


No, that's a fair point. Though I'm surprised they don't at least allow switching to Virtual within some set timeframe.


----------



## opusone

camaker said:


> A couple of scenarios come to mind:
> 
> They’re slowly breaking up unsold Dopey bibs.  Granted, the half marathon hasn’t been observed to reopen, I don’t think, but as fast as availability shows up and disappears we may have just not seen it.
> Charities may be returning some bibs they can’t find runners for. There was an (apparent) mad rush to contact charities when paranoia about registration availability was running high. Some may have over-requested bibs based on those initial inquiries. I’m not sure what rDs policy on charity bib returns is, though, as I’ve heard stories about them getting stuck with bibs before.
> It’s interesting to speculate, though.


Wasn't Goofy closed for a while?  If so, it seems that they are possibly breaking up Dopey bibs into Goofy/5k/10k bibs.  That would make sense as to why the half has not been reopened very much.


----------



## camaker

Cabius said:


> No, that's a fair point. Though I'm surprised they don't at least allow switching to Virtual within some set timeframe.



Switching to virtual was an interesting thought, so I just tried in my account. It only gave me the option to transfer my Dopey registration to the in-person Marathon or Goofy.  No idea if they’d be able or willing to do it over the phone, though.


----------



## Falxori

I really need the half to reopen...


----------



## DocAlan02

What are the thoughts on when we will have a course map for the full? I ran it in 2013 and 2016. It will certainly be different now, if only because of construction. I study the maps of the races I run quite closely and am anxious to see what this one will look like. I felt like my 2016 race performance really improved due to the fact that I had already run the 2013 one and so I knew the course so well.


----------



## camaker

DocAlan02 said:


> What are the thoughts on when we will have a course map for the full? I ran it in 2013 and 2016. It will certainly be different now, if only because of construction. I study the maps of the races I run quite closely and am anxious to see what this one will look like. I felt like my 2016 race performance really improved due to the fact that I had already run the 2013 one and so I knew the course so well.



We probably won’t have a course map until the Digital Event Guide is released a couple of weeks prior to the race, if previous history is any guide.  If I were to guess, I‘d speculate that this year’s route will be pretty similar to the 2020 route.


----------



## DocAlan02

camaker said:


> We probably won’t have a course map until the Digital Event Guide is released a couple of weeks prior to the race, if previous history is any guide.  If I were to guess, I‘d speculate that this year’s route will be pretty similar to the 2020 route.


The 2013 and 2016 course maps were available well before the races. Has that window become smaller in recent years, I guess?


----------



## DopeyBadger

DocAlan02 said:


> The 2013 and 2016 course maps were available well before the races. Has that window become smaller in recent years, I guess?



It would appear from the discussion in the Marathon Weekend 2016 thread that on December 8th, 2015 the digital event guide was released (link).  Based on the discussion that happens after that post, this was the first time we saw an official 2016 course route.

This post from July 9th, 2012 does seem to indicate that the 2013 marathon weekend course maps were released earlier (link).


----------



## Herding_Cats

2020 Marathon Course was release on 12/12
2019 Marathon Course was released on 12/17


----------



## DocAlan02

DopeyBadger said:


> It would appear from the discussion in the Marathon Weekend 2016 thread that on December 8th, 2015 the digital event guide was released (link).  Based on the discussion that happens after that post, this was the first time we saw an official 2016 course route.
> 
> This post from July 9th, 2012 does seem to indicate that the 2013 marathon weekend course maps were released earlier (link).


Interesting. Thanks for the information. Perhaps I remembered it being earlier because most of the course was the same as 2013. I do remember small adjustments in the Western Way out-and-back and a little jaunt toward Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. I know I had the 2013 map well before the race.


----------



## DocAlan02

Herding_Cats said:


> 2020 Marathon Course was release on 12/12
> 2019 Marathon Course was released on 12/17


Thanks! I guess I'll just have to try to be patient.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> we actually ended up with a 1br since the studios the owner originally found (kidani and boulder ridge) were gone by the time I got back home and was able to call him.  DS drove us to XC practice this morning, so i was busy texting on my phone with the owner.  Nearly grown kids can be a real asset sometimes.
> 
> now to stalk for that last night......
> 
> I don't know if I'm more excited about the full size fridge, or the washer and dryer in the room.  PLUS it will make things soooooo much better in the morning when I have to get up at dark-thirty to get ready for the race, being able to close the door for DH and DD to keep sleeping.


Oh it’s *all* so exciting!  I know it’s not necessary, but it’s wonderful all the same lol. I’ve stayed at Pop Century and in a DVC 1 br for race weekends. I loved the race energy, proximity to the expo, and abundance of buses at Pop, but staying in a 1 br was certainly a game changer!


----------



## LilyJC

SAFD:

We have WDW DVC points at BCV, CCV, and BLT, and those are always my top choices in that order! BCV only beats out CCV because of location/convenience. We love those three!

We’ve stayed at BWV a few times (my husband now says never again), Poly (one and done), and AK-Kidani (loved this one, but I’m not sure we’ll stay again unless we do a massive split stay). Not really interested in staying anywhere else on WDW property


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:
Beach Club - Love being close to EPCOT and an easy walk to DHS.  Love the pool also.
Animal Kingdom Lodge - Haven't stayed here yet, but the Savannah view is on the bucket list, plus I love Boma.  
Grand Floridian - Haven't stayed here yet either but it's one of my favorite resorts to visit.
Wilderness Lodge - Love the theming.
POFQ - Love the theming here also, the dragon slide at the pool and MIckey beignets.


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> It would appear from the discussion in the Marathon Weekend 2016 thread that on December 8th, 2015 the digital event guide was released (link).  Based on the discussion that happens after that post, this was the first time we saw an official 2016 course route.
> 
> This post from July 9th, 2012 does seem to indicate that the 2013 marathon weekend course maps were released earlier (link).



Looking at the most recent courses I much prefer the one I ran in 2011 that looped through Epcot first then went to MK.  I'd much rather do that than add miles at WWoS or a water park.


----------



## huskies90

To realistically answer the SAFD question, If I could stay anywhere, I would choose a split stay between Art of Animation and Rivieria as they are the only 2 onsite resorts where I have not yet stayed.

To unrealistically answer the SAFD, and assuming money was no object, I would trade in my DVC contracts and buy a house in Golden Oak.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

For what it's worth regarding course map distribution:

I looked in my old documents folder and I have course maps for the 2013 "Family 5K" & "20th Anniversary Marathon" that were dated 5/30/2012.
The 2013 Half course map dated 10/1/2012.
The 2013 Marathon program dated 12/14/2012.
The 2013 Corral Assignments dated 12/22/2012.

I have 2012 Half & Marathon maps dated 11/10/2011.
The 2012 Weekend Event Program that is dated 11/22/2011.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Re: course maps...

Some races release a tentative course map well before the race. rD treats it like a trade secret. The last 2 years of the marathon, probably due to the construction and the unknown, they waited quite a while to do the measurement. Late November for 2020, Sept and November for 2019. Before that, they would measure in May or July but still didn't release the map until about a month out.

Granted, things are always changing, but it would be nice if a tentative map was released with the basic idea, even if they have to make minor adjustments in November. I'm not sure how it would inform my training, but I do consider the way they wait as a providing 'lesser than' service. All the ways rD does that irks me to no end.

You can head to https://certifiedroadraces.com/search/ if you want to explore all kinds of course maps. Once certified, it will show up there, but that may not occur until after they publish the digital guide.

I'm curious about 3 big issues: Will there be any down and backs, will WWOS return (which I didn't mind as much as others. I like flat.), and will we be allowed to finish under Spaceship Earth again?


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:


Since I will never be able to afford it, the Galactic Starcruiser
Grand Floridian
Polynesian Villas & Bungalows


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Chasing Dopey, I had forgotten about the dreadful out & backs they used to have. Uuugh!
Whatever they do they should NEVER include those again.

I also didn't mind WWoS and running on the spongy track surface.
That also reminds me of running around the WDW Speedway track during 2013-14?
Tough surface but cool seeing all the cars and nice people they brought in to line the track.
Sadly that option no longer exists.

Perhaps a loop around Fort Wilderness in lieu of WWoS?

I doubt they will be in any hurry to establish the 2022 course map.
I used to collect the old programs before they went completely digital. Sigh*


----------



## jmasgat

Grumpy_42K said:


> I used to collect the old programs before they went completely digital. Sigh*



Yeah...not so much paper, but the digital guides were great when they were on rodale since they maintained unique guide identifiers and you could always go and find one when you wanted to remind yourself of something.  Now that they are on RunDisney, they have wiped all that out.  I end up going to Wayback Machine and can usually find what I'm looking for.


----------



## DocAlan02

Grumpy_42K said:


> Chasing Dopey, I had forgotten about the dreadful out & backs they used to have. Uuugh!
> Whatever they do they should NEVER include those again.
> 
> I also didn't mind WWoS and running on the spongy track surface.
> That also reminds me of running around the WDW Speedway track during 2013-14?
> Tough surface but cool seeing all the cars and nice people they brought in to line the track.
> Sadly that option no longer exists.
> 
> Perhaps a loop around Fort Wilderness in lieu of WWoS?
> 
> I doubt they will be in any hurry to establish the 2022 course map.
> I used to collect the old programs before they went completely digital. Sigh*



Pulling in Fort Wilderness would require a dramatic change to the full course due to how far out of the way it is.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

"Pulling in Fort Wilderness would require a dramatic change to the full course due to how far out of the way it is."

I disagree. The location of Fort Wilderness, Wilderness Lodge etc, being between EPCOT & MK make it very doable.
It is hardly out of the way.
When I lived in Independence, just North of the Magic Kingdom I used to ride my bike all through that area.
Fort Wilderness transitions easily to the MK and was part of my 40 mile route.

Since the marathon now starts at 5 AM, it may be ideal to delay the entry into the Magic Kingdom.
There is a back way to Fort Wilderness that could be used to transition from EPCOT.
Exit out the main entrance towards Magic Kingdom.

This would be a legitimate effort to do away with WWoS that many simply do not enjoy running through.


----------



## FFigawi

GreatLakes said:


> Looking at the most recent courses I much prefer the one I ran in 2011 that looped through Epcot first then went to MK.  I'd much rather do that than add miles at WWoS or a water park.



The 2010 and 2011 were some of my favorite courses too. I enjoyed the red/blue starting split because it kept the course from being too crowded for the first 2-4 miles. By the time they merged, people were already fairly spread out. Plus, running through Epcot in the dark with no noises other than the slapping of shoes and the whoosh of the fire torches is a peaceful and serene way to start a race. I enjoyed the WWoS portion of the later courses, mostly because there were lots of uncrowded character stops, a variety of surfaces to run on, and even some shady spots. The parking lot tour of Blizzard Beach from last year was far worse. If we have to run through there again, I'm definitely jumping into the water.


----------



## DocAlan02

Grumpy_42K said:


> "Pulling in Fort Wilderness would require a dramatic change to the full course due to how far out of the way it is."
> 
> I disagree. The location of Fort Wilderness, Wilderness Lodge etc, being between EPCOT & MK make it very doable.
> It is hardly out of the way.
> When I lived in Independence, just North of the Magic Kingdom I used to ride my bike all through that area.
> Fort Wilderness transitions easily to the MK and was part of my 40 mile route.
> 
> Since the marathon now starts at 5 AM, it may be ideal to delay the entry into the Magic Kingdom.
> There is a back way to Fort Wilderness that could be used to transition from EPCOT.
> Exit out the main entrance towards Magic Kingdom.
> 
> This would be a legitimate effort to do away with WWoS that many simply do not enjoy running through.


Interesting. I was picturing heading to FW from the MK toll plaza, which seemed likely to add around 6 miles if you went any decent distance into FW. I guess if you went to Bonnet Creek Parkway and then took Vista Blvd to Fort Wilderness Trail, it would be more direct. But that would take World Drive out of the course, for the most part. Is there anything to see along Bonnet Creek Parkway? I guess the frontage of OKW and PO.


----------



## Cabius

DocAlan02 said:


> Interesting. I was picturing heading to FW from the MK toll plaza, which seemed likely to add around 6 miles if you went any decent distance into FW. I guess if you went to Bonnet Creek Parkway and then took Vista Blvd to Fort Wilderness Trail, it would be more direct. But that would take World Drive out of the course, for the most part. Is there anything to see along Bonnet Creek Parkway? I guess the frontage of OKW and PO.


If I were staying in Ft. Wilderness, I don't think I would want tens of thousands of people running through while I'm trying to sleep, or get out to the parks for the day. Plus the water stations, port-a-potties, cheering crowds, etc.


----------



## The Expert

Cabius said:


> If I were staying in Ft. Wilderness, I don't think I would want tens of thousands of people running through while I'm trying to sleep, or get out to the parks for the day. Plus the water stations, port-a-potties, cheering crowds, etc.



They disrupt the Boardwalk area hotels with pre-dawn races and all this activity on the regular (most of the 10K and Half courses do either a half or full loop there). They could easily route the course through the main front section of the campground and on main roads without going through any of the camping loops, so runners aren't going directly next to camp sites.

Funny story about Boardwalk and races. We have stayed there several times during race weekends and there are signs and notifications EVERYWHERE -- in the lobby, notes in the room, phone calls to remind folks -- and yet there is always someone who doesn't get the memo. A few years ago when I was doing a 10K and my family had gathered in our Boardwalk view villa to cheer on runners, there was a couple who stormed out from another room onto their balcony. The guy started to yell about the noise, then stopped and realized what was happening. They just turned around and sulked back into their room and pulled the curtains.


----------



## pixarmom

MissLiss279 said:


> I did see the half reopen. I’m not sure how long it stayed open, but there was a point last week when everything was open.



I saw that on Friday and I think it was available for at least an hour.  I sent my husband a text at 10:30am letting him know all categories were open and then another at 1pm letting him know the 5K, 10K and half were sold out again.

SAFD:  We've stayed at a lot of different resorts and like several for different reasons.  Staying at CSR - Gran Destino Tower for Wine and Dine and Poly for Marathon Weekend.  I really like Poly for Marathon Weekend because it's easy for spectators and I appreciate the monorail to/fro when it's open for races.  Would love to try Riviera - that's next on the list and would switch for Wine and Dine a minute if it becomes available!



JS71 said:


> Crowd sourcing something here. My almost 8 year old daughter has been asking to come running with me for awhile now. I took her out the other day and she ran two miles pretty easy. At this point my main concern is 1) overdoing it and risking injury 2) making sure it’s still fun. Just looking for what kind of limits I should be looking for and keeping to, what kind of miles per week, max distance that kind of stuff. She is super excited to run the 5k with me next year when I run dopey.



Great advice here already!  Adding a few thoughts based on my experience raising three runners and coaching elementary school cross country for a few years.  It's so individual to each runner so I agree with all the advice to let kids take the lead in terms of goals, etc.  Regarding shoes, we took our kids to our local running outfitter quite young for analysis - as soon as they were interested in running - to make sure their shoes were a good match for them.  I run in barefoot style shoes but my kids have different shoe needs and preferences.  In case it's helpful to know, our elementary and middle school cross country teams ran an average of 1.5 miles 3x per week, with races once a week around 2 miles each.  So your daughter's distance is entirely consistent with our averages.  Outside of that, our kids were/are really different in terms of avoiding injury and keeping it fun.  @mateojr (our youngest) loves running and would run 3 miles with me on weekends, 10Ks, etc. in addition to practice - and now he runs 5x a week on his own and/or with me.  Our middle son is more into speed than distance and didn't run outside of cross country when he was on the team (except for Disney races!) Our oldest son was never on the team but loves distance running and he's been running half marathons with me for years. For all three, the only injuries have been shoe-related, which are typically resolved by a trip back to the running outfitters for reevaluation and a different size/type of shoe.  Hope that helps a bit - wishing you and your daughter happy running and a fantastic 5K race experience!!!


----------



## Bree

SAFD: This is such a tough one to answer. 

1. WL - Stayed here for our 1st WDW trip for the kids so it holds a lot of nostalgia for me. And I love Geyser Point!!!

2. BC/YC - Proximity to Epcot and decent restaurants is fantastic.

3. AKL - love how secluded this resort is. It’s so relaxing after the hustle and bustle of the parks. Plus all the animals!!!!!

I’m staying at Riviera for MW and so darned excited about it. It looks so beautiful


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m so jealous of your riviera stay!  The bathrooms look amazing and when sil and I stayed at cbr in February we ate breakfast at prima piatto 2x because it was closer than the restaurant at our resort. And the pool is absolutely adorable.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD - certainly a tough one this week. 

1 - Poly -  never stayed there but love the atmosphere and monorail. 
2 - BW/BC/YC - for race weekend
3 - Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

That's it, I'm caving.

No, I'm not running on site (already spending Christmas break back home with my folks for the first time in forever), but I will be running Dopey virtually. I can slot it in between all the races I have coming up this winter (already have a half in Dec and Jan, and a full in Feb).

Just got back from a week at my home away from home, and boy, all I could do was look at sidewalks and trails and go "yeah I could run another Dopey"


----------



## GreatLakes

DocAlan02 said:


> Interesting. I was picturing heading to FW from the MK toll plaza, which seemed likely to add around 6 miles if you went any decent distance into FW. I guess if you went to Bonnet Creek Parkway and then took Vista Blvd to Fort Wilderness Trail, it would be more direct. But that would take World Drive out of the course, for the most part. Is there anything to see along Bonnet Creek Parkway? I guess the frontage of OKW and PO.



I'm not sure there is any less to see along Bonnett Creek than World Drive.  All you really see until you get to the gate is what they've set up (stages, characters, etc).  I think looping through FW is a good idea.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Someone tell me this idea isn't awful.

I'm very skeptical of finding one more night of DVC to rent points for. We have Wed-Sunday booked at OKW, and _our flight leaves at 640 on Monday morning_. DH will have to check out of OKW while I'm running on Sunday, AND handle DD, AND get the luggage transferred (assuming rental car prices don't come down.) *Would it "be terrible" to go from OKW to an All Star for the last night?*  We are tossing around the idea of paying for 2 nights so there's no gap between check out and check in where DH would be essentially "stranded" with DD while I finish my race, find somewhere to shower, etc.  I'd LOVE to stay at SSR so we could just walk over to DS and eat/drink/shop Sunday afternoon and evening and not have to deal with the busses, but we can get 2 nights at any of the All Stars for the same money as one night at POR or POFQ, assuming nothing comes available at SSR.  Uuugh.  I'm such an over-planner.  But I REALLY like to get this kind of stuff nailed down while there's still plenty of availability to get what we want.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> Someone tell me this idea isn't awful.
> 
> I'm very skeptical of finding one more night of DVC to rent points for. We have Wed-Sunday booked at OKW, and _our flight leaves at 640 on Monday morning_. DH will have to check out of OKW while I'm running on Sunday, AND handle DD, AND get the luggage transferred (assuming rental car prices don't come down.) *Would it "be terrible" to go from OKW to an All Star for the last night?*  We are tossing around the idea of paying for 2 nights so there's no gap between check out and check in where DH would be essentially "stranded" with DD while I finish my race, find somewhere to shower, etc.  I'd LOVE to stay at SSR so we could just walk over to DS and eat/drink/shop Sunday afternoon and evening and not have to deal with the busses, but we can get 2 nights at any of the All Stars for the same money as one night at POR or POFQ, assuming nothing comes available at SSR.  Uuugh.  I'm such an over-planner.  But I REALLY like to get this kind of stuff nailed down while there's still plenty of availability to get what we want.



I'd book All Star for the two nights. You could even go ahead and move the bulk of your luggage and things over before Sunday if you want, and keep the things you need just for that day in the OKW room. Then I would waitlist a single night at OKW (which you could combine with your existing res if it comes through) and two nights at SSR. Take whichever comes through first. I'm seeing DVC rooms popping up on the regular, so I would bet one of those waitlists would come through before you'd need to cancel AS.


----------



## Herding_Cats

The Expert said:


> I'd book All Star for the two nights. You could even go ahead and move the bulk of your luggage and things over before Sunday if you want, and keep the things you need just for that day in the OKW room. Then I would waitlist a single night at OKW (which you could combine with your existing res if it comes through) and two nights at SSR. Take whichever comes through first. I'm seeing DVC rooms popping up on the regular, so I would bet one of those waitlists would come through before you'd need to cancel AS.



this is a great idea. The issue is that we don’t own dvc, and I usually just rent points from someone off the boards here, and I don’t know how I, or an owner, would feel about waitlisting.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> this is a great idea. The issue is that we don’t own dvc, and I usually just rent points from someone off the boards here, and I don’t know how I, or an owner, would feel about waitlisting.



AHHHHH that does complicate things. I'm an owner but have never rented my points out so I'm not sure how that works. It might be worth inquiring with a few rental agencies, just to find out if it's an option.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> this is a great idea. The issue is that we don’t own dvc, and I usually just rent points from someone off the boards here, and I don’t know how I, or an owner, would feel about waitlisting.


I just saw availability in a 1Br at OKW for Sunday night! Idk anything about renting, but could you contact the person you’re renting from and add the night?


----------



## Herding_Cats

The Expert said:


> AHHHHH that does complicate things. I'm an owner but have never rented my points out so I'm not sure how that works. It might be worth inquiring with a few rental agencies, just to find out if it's an option.


Right. That's always an option too. I have no idea how the owner side of things works. I'm pretty sure they just put my info in for the "who is staying" stuff and they usually send a screenshot with a confirmation number and I just link it in MDE.  It's probably more complicated than that.



Livelovedance said:


> I just saw availability in a 1Br at OKW for Sunday night! Idk anything about renting, but could you contact the person you’re renting from and add the night?


They were kind enough to borrow a few points for me to complete our reservation as it stands.  All of this is being compounded by our desire to "stay somewhere new" as well.  LOL!   

PLUS the "save all the money!" side of me is dying over the fact that DH has already directed nearly as much spending on lodging as I had budgeted for the whole trip had I gone solo.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> They were kind enough to borrow a few points for me to complete our reservation as it stands.  All of this is being compounded by our desire to "stay somewhere new" as well.  LOL!
> 
> PLUS the "save all the money!" side of me is dying over the fact that DH has already directed nearly as much spending on lodging as I had budgeted for the whole trip had I gone solo.


Ohhhh I see. I'd probably go with the all-star option then, only because I'd hate to not have a room on marathon day. It'll probably be sad to switch from a 1 br OKW to an all-star room (granted I've never stayed at either, but the category jump is pretty significant), but if you're leaving that early on Monday morning I don't think it'll be that significant of an issue. Overall, I think any room is better than no room...


----------



## Novatrix

Herding_Cats said:


> Right. That's always an option too. I have no idea how the owner side of things works. I'm pretty sure they just put my info in for the "who is staying" stuff and they usually send a screenshot with a confirmation number and I just link it in MDE.  It's probably more complicated than that.
> 
> 
> They were kind enough to borrow a few points for me to complete our reservation as it stands.  All of this is being compounded by our desire to "stay somewhere new" as well.  LOL!
> 
> PLUS the "save all the money!" side of me is dying over the fact that DH has already directed nearly as much spending on lodging as I had budgeted for the whole trip had I gone solo.



Ask them if the owner would be willing/able to book the same room type for you with the DVC cash inventory and have you pay them that cash price or cash price+% markup. It's probably the same price as 2 nights in the All Star,but the reservations could be linked so you don't have to move.

Edited to clarify: Price is typically less than what you see on the disneyworld website.


----------



## sandam1

Herding_Cats said:


> Someone tell me this idea isn't awful.
> 
> I'm very skeptical of finding one more night of DVC to rent points for. We have Wed-Sunday booked at OKW, and _our flight leaves at 640 on Monday morning_. DH will have to check out of OKW while I'm running on Sunday, AND handle DD, AND get the luggage transferred (assuming rental car prices don't come down.) *Would it "be terrible" to go from OKW to an All Star for the last night?*  We are tossing around the idea of paying for 2 nights so there's no gap between check out and check in where DH would be essentially "stranded" with DD while I finish my race, find somewhere to shower, etc.  I'd LOVE to stay at SSR so we could just walk over to DS and eat/drink/shop Sunday afternoon and evening and not have to deal with the busses, but we can get 2 nights at any of the All Stars for the same money as one night at POR or POFQ, assuming nothing comes available at SSR.  Uuugh.  I'm such an over-planner.  But I REALLY like to get this kind of stuff nailed down while there's still plenty of availability to get what we want.



Would your family be willing to split up for Saturday night? If you got two nights at the All Star, you could take the bulk of your family's things on Saturday, spend the night there, and then your husband and DD make the transfer at their leisure the next morning.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 
If I could stay anywhere on property for free, I would return to Poly or BC and be in a suite with CL. I love the location of both of these resorts and their pools. The CL would be practical for snacking at odd hours because of the races odd hours and the suite would mean space and privacy for early mornings race preparation.

Lately, I have trouble justifying that kind of hotel/resort expenses. I would rather travel more often or splurge on something else than a room. So I would be perfectly happy with a well organized, clean room, efficient transportation and food court. Pop or AsMo are perfect for race weekends and I look forward to returning, one day, hopefully.


----------



## steph0808

flav said:


> Lately, I have trouble justifying that kind of hotel/resort expenses. I would rather travel more often or splurge on something else than a room. So I would be perfectly happy with a well organized, clean room, efficient transportation and food court. Pop or AsMo are perfect for race weekends and I look forward to returning, one day, hopefully.



I'm right there with you! I can save thousands by staying at value resorts and flying the cheap, no-frills airline, which lets me do two Disney vacations/year instead of one (or a different vacation, etc.). We are basically only in the room to shower and sleep while at Disney, and while I would love to stay in one-bedroom suites on the monorail more often, I just cannot justify the price. 

Hence my October stay at Pop and my marathon weekend stay at All-Stars!


----------



## Carol_

Marathon weekend is a chance to ditch Nana and DS6 at a deluxe resort with a responsible adult (not either of them)…
What was the question again?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 142 days away from the start of Marathon Weekend!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, pick one Disney character to be your running buddy for whatever race(s) you’re registered for and explain why you picked them.

I’m probably going with Genie. You know he’d be funny and keep you entertained for 26.2 miles, plus having three wishes could come in handy:

- I wish I was in Corral A
- I wish for a perfect photo in front of the castle 
- I wish for an ice cold margarita 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  What a great question!
I’m going to go with Mulan. I know she would keep me going and make sure I got to the finish line.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’m choosing Fozzie Bear. I want someone who can keep me entertained and go toe-to-toe with @lhermiston when it comes to Dad Jokes.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  I'm going with Baymax.  If the 2020 marathon taught me anything it's that I could use a personal healthcare companion by the time I reach the back portion of the course.


----------



## opusone

SAFD: From a traditional viewpoint, I would have to go with Donald Duck as I've always enjoyed his happy-go-lucky approach to life and feel a close connection to him (maybe because my middle name is Donald).  Plus, when he gets angry, he's pretty funny.  From a modern perspective, I may go with R2D2 as my 8-year old self loved that droid when the original Star Wars movie came out (plus I could just hop on for a ride when needed).


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I think I’d like Mary Poppins and Bert with me for the 10K, and Maui with me for the 5K.  There’s a slight chance I might sign up for the virtual half, and if I do, I have to agree with @GuinnessRunner and say Baymax.  Not only would a personal healthcare companion be helpful, but also “I am not fast” is a personal motto.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: Pinocchio, so when he shouted "you're doing great!" I'd know if I really was or not.


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD: I'll go with Dreamfinder. He seems like a gentleman who would be willing to give me a lift in his dirigible to bypass the dreaded WWOS. As a bonus, I could meet all his figments of imagination during the marathon.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: I’m choosing Fozzie Bear. I want someone who can keep me entertained and go toe-to-toe with @lhermiston when it comes to Dad Jokes.



Waka waka!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD-I’d choose Elsa so she could keep me cool! Plus we could have some great duets.


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD-I’m thinking Tigger would be energetic and happy and would put some extra bounce in my step! Lol


----------



## Carol_

Mickey. He has all the connections and he’ll get me out of the trouble I’ll invariably get into. And he’ll get me into the Club 33 stuff.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

SAFD: Since this is my first runDisney and the whole experience will be new to me, I'm picking a brand new Disney character - Luca from Luca . "Silenzio Bruno!" is my training mantra. It's all about silencing the voices that make us doubt ourselves sometimes. It's working so far. Also, he likes pasta and, well, samesies.


----------



## flav

SAFD: In remote support for all you, I will wear my 2020 shirts while at home. And




lhermiston said:


> - I wish I was in Corral A
> - I wish for a perfect photo in front of the castle
> - I wish for an ice cold margarita


- I wish I was in Corral A, or in Florida in any corrals
- I wish for a good training Winter and going back to the castle in 2023 if things are back to normal 
- I wish for an ice cold margarita, now would be great


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am bringing Raymond from Princess and the Frog.  Besides being one of my favorites he could also light the way in the early morning and later song songs to keep us moving!


----------



## Nessats

SAFD: I would bring Dash from The Incredibles so he could pull me along if needed.


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> - I wish I was in Corral A
> - I wish for a perfect photo in front of the castle
> - I wish for an ice cold margarita



I’m changing my wishes. I just want RunDisney New Balance shoes to come back and race shirts that still fit after a couple washes.


----------



## Cabius

lhermiston said:


> race shirts that still fit after a couple washes.


Wait, you're supposed to wash those?


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Maybe none of them? I’m introverted to begin with and running doesn’t always bring out the best in me. I’m tired, sweaty, self-conscious at the best of times and self-loathing at the worst. My cadence is uneven and my intervals nearly completely random. In short, I’m a nightmare running companion.

I hold my heroes, animated and otherwise, to a higher standard than being subjected to my company while I run.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

SAFD: I would choose WALL-E

Named after Walter Elias Disney himself, the little guy would gather all the trash I and other runners toss along the course.

I'm a big fan of Grumpy as well, but those short legs might slow me down...


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: Really, the answer is obvious - Sorcerer Mickey!  One wave of his magic wand, and we're at the finish line!


----------



## GreatLakes

lhermiston said:


> I’m changing my wishes. I just want RunDisney New Balance shoes to come back and race shirts that still fit after a couple washes.



I'm not a fan of the shirts we get now.  Up until MW 2011 they were really nice.  I wore my Inaugural W&D shirt for a run this weekend and it fit and felt excellent.  My 2018 W&D shirts are terrible, both the fit and the fabric.


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> I'm not a fan of the shirts we get now.  Up until MW 2011 they were really nice.  I wore my Inaugural W&D shirt for a run this weekend and it fit and felt excellent.  My 2018 W&D shirts are terrible, both the fit and the fabric.



The Champion brand shirts were definitely far better quality than the current off—brand shirts they’ve moved to.


----------



## kps7795

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> Maybe none of them? I’m introverted to begin with and running doesn’t always bring out the best in me. I’m tired, sweaty, self-conscious at the best of times and self-loathing at the worst. My cadence is uneven and my intervals nearly completely random. In short, I’m a nightmare running companion.
> 
> I hold my heroes, animated and otherwise, to a higher standard than being subjected to my company while I run.


I empathize with being tired and sweaty and my cadence is **** no matter what I do to try to speed my feet up (I can't get past 160).


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> The Champion brand shirts were definitely far better quality than the current off—brand shirts they’ve moved to.


The Champion brand was my favorite (since 2015), but I was okay with this year’s virtual shirts - although the sizing was a bit weird for me.


----------



## GollyGadget

SAFD: I'm picking Vanellope von Schweetz. If I need some energy, she's sure to have a snack and, if things get really bad, I can just hop in her car.


----------



## PkbaughAR

i just wanted to introduce myself and hope to meet up with several of you during Marathon weekend! Wine and Dine 2017 was my first race EVER! And W&D 2016 was what got me interested in running to begin with. It’s all about the bling! I’ve run some races at all of the weekends, including several of the challenges, but I took the plunge and just signed up for Dopey! I know my DopeyBadger plan will get get me through, but I’m still terrified! Lol
This will be my first marathon, but when I did the half in 2019 during marathon weekend, I had definite FOMO for Dopey. You are the people that make me feel less crazy! Thanks!


----------



## 1lilspark

I know covid related talk is polarizing but I’m wondering if this whole third shot after 8 months is after first shot, second or being fully vaccinated…. If it’s 8 months after the second shot that puts me the Friday of the 10K should I be worried ???


----------



## camaker

1lilspark said:


> I know covid related talk is polarizing but I’m wondering if this whole third shot after 8 months is after first shot, second or being fully vaccinated…. If it’s 8 months after the second shot that puts me the Friday of the 10K should I be worried ???



Why not wait and see what the medical guidance for the booster shot turns out to be rather than asking about it on a running board?  I’m going to go out on a limb and guess that few, if any, of us work for the CDC (or FDA) and nobody here can predict what guidelines RunDisney will implement around a booster shot.


----------



## 1lilspark

camaker said:


> Why not wait and see what the medical guidance for the booster shot turns out to be rather than asking about it on a running board?  I’m going to go out on a limb and guess that few, if any, of us work for the CDC (or FDA) and nobody here can predict what guidelines RunDisney will implement around a booster shot.


I know it’s slim to none that anyone knows anything at this point just a case of anxiety brain


----------



## BuckeyeBama

1lilspark said:


> I know covid related talk is polarizing but I’m wondering if this whole third shot after 8 months is after first shot, second or being fully vaccinated…. If it’s 8 months after the second shot that puts me the Friday of the 10K should I be worried ???


I suspect that the rollout will be much faster if they open the spigots and you will be able to get the 3rd shot before your 8 month anniversary of you want it.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I'll just add in that for the current 2-dose series, the "3 weeks" or "4 weeks" are the minimums.    You have to wait at LEAST 3 weeks for the pfizer 2nd dose.  So if an 8mo booster becomes a thing, waiting an extra week wouldn't matter.  Medical centers have been more assertive about scheduling people right AT their 3 or 4 weeks to make sure that they actually come back and get the 2nd dose.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: I want to run my marathon with the narrator from Carousel of Progress. He'll keep reminding me that I'm making progress, and that things can't get much better than they are now! Plus at the end we'll get pizza.


----------



## fatmanatee

1lilspark said:


> I know covid related talk is polarizing but I’m wondering if this whole third shot after 8 months is after first shot, second or being fully vaccinated…. If it’s 8 months after the second shot that puts me the Friday of the 10K should I be worried ???


It would be after the second shot. That said, I don't think it'll be a big deal if you have to delay it until after race weekend, and as mentioned above, you could probably get it before as well. That might be a bigger risk depending on your reaction though.


----------



## Dis5150

Good morning friends! For those of you that know my daughter Lynae, she went to the emergency room last Monday for severe back pain and ended up having back surgery on Thursday. Her neuro said it was the worst herniated disc that he had ever seen and she had a discectomy. She is home now and doing better but it will be a long recovery. She is registered for the 10k on W&D weekend and the 10k and half on MW. She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!


----------



## ZellyB

Dis5150 said:


> Good morning friends! For those of you that know my daughter Lynae, she went to the emergency room last Monday for severe back pain and ended up having back surgery on Thursday. Her neuro said it was the worst herniated disc that he had ever seen and she had a discectomy. She is home now and doing better but it will be a long recovery. She is registered for the 10k on W&D weekend and the 10k and half on MW. She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!



First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about this!  I hope her surgery is successful and she's able to walk and eventually run again pain free.

I do believe they sweep for the 10K.  My DH, daughters and I did it and we were taking our time stopping for multiple pictures and long waits for characters.  As we were nearing the finish line in Epcot (where I had assured the girls we were free from risk of being swept) while in line for a character picture, the people on bikes came up and started yelling that the balloon ladies were right behind us and we needed to stay ahead of them or risk being swept.  We bailed out of the line and finished the race in a massive pack of people with the balloon ladies right behind us.  Now, I'm doubtful they would have actually swept us that close to the finish (we were within a quarter mile of the finish line), but they were threatening it anyway.  So, I presume that means they can and do sweep for that race.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dis5150 said:


> Good morning friends! For those of you that know my daughter Lynae, she went to the emergency room last Monday for severe back pain and ended up having back surgery on Thursday. Her neuro said it was the worst herniated disc that he had ever seen and she had a discectomy. She is home now and doing better but it will be a long recovery. She is registered for the 10k on W&D weekend and the 10k and half on MW. She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!



Hoping the best for Lynae's recovery.

Yes, they do sweep the 10k.  Same procedure as the other races other than the 5k.  The 16 min/mile starts with the balloon ladies who start last.  Usually there is about an hour between the start of the race and the start of the last person.  This blog post I found confirms sweeping in runDisney 10ks (link).


----------



## Dis5150

ZellyB said:


> First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about this!  I hope her surgery is successful and she's able to walk and eventually run again pain free.
> 
> I do believe they sweep for the 10K.  My DH, daughters and I did it and we were taking our time stopping for multiple pictures and long waits for characters.  As we were nearing the finish line in Epcot (where I had assured the girls we were free from risk of being swept) while in line for a character picture, the people on bikes came up and started yelling that the balloon ladies were right behind us and we needed to stay ahead of them or risk being swept.  We bailed out of the line and finished the race in a massive pack of people with the balloon ladies right behind us.  Now, I'm doubtful they would have actually swept us that close to the finish (we were within a quarter mile of the finish line), but they were threatening it anyway.  So, I presume that means they can and do sweep for that race.





DopeyBadger said:


> Hoping the best for Lynae's recovery.
> 
> Yes, they do sweep the 10k.  Same procedure as the other races other than the 5k.  The 16 min/mile starts with the balloon ladies who start last.  Usually there is about an hour between the start of the race and the start of the last person.  This blog post I found confirms sweeping in runDisney 10ks (link).



Thanks guys! So is she doesn't stop for pictures and gets a good corral, she should be fine I'm betting.  She would be ok with being swept but her boyfriend is doing the 10ks with her for his first Disney race so she would feel bad because he wouldn't leave her. She was a fast walker before and in good shape (other than her back!).


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Good morning friends! For those of you that know my daughter Lynae, she went to the emergency room last Monday for severe back pain and ended up having back surgery on Thursday. Her neuro said it was the worst herniated disc that he had ever seen and she had a discectomy. She is home now and doing better but it will be a long recovery. She is registered for the 10k on W&D weekend and the 10k and half on MW. She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!


I'm so sorry and sending good thoughts for a quick and successful recovery! I can attest that they absolutely sweep the 10Ks; I've dilly-dallied around enough to be finishing with the sweepers a few times. But for sure, if she can start in an early corral and not make stops, I'd bet she'll be fine. I think my longest WDW 10K to date was over 2 hours, for reference, and the earliest corral I've started in was B.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Dis5150 said:


> Good morning friends! For those of you that know my daughter Lynae, she went to the emergency room last Monday for severe back pain and ended up having back surgery on Thursday. Her neuro said it was the worst herniated disc that he had ever seen and she had a discectomy. She is home now and doing better but it will be a long recovery. She is registered for the 10k on W&D weekend and the 10k and half on MW. She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!



My heart goes out to her. While I was not in need of surgery in 2019, it was a long road of medication, injections and PT to address mine, and I still deal with nerve pain.  Her PT will hopefully be able to help her plan a bit, so my suggestions are just that.

*Start with super short distances, take your time and slowly build up.
*Know that being frustrated with your body is going to happen.  Cry when you need to.
*Celebrate the victories, no matter how small.  My first one was being able to get lace up shoes on, 6 weeks post injury.
*In a few weeks, go get fitted for new shoes.  The injury may change your feet, gate and/or movement.
*There will be a day when you wake up and feel better, when you can do the distance.  It will come.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m going to go back and look through the thread, but does anyone remember if the kids’ races registration were announced beforehand or if they just randomly showed up one day for the early 2021 races? @Sleepless Knight do you remember?


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

SAFD: Joy (From inside out). Always seems super energetic and always positive..... think id need that, especially around mile 20 (BTW, never ran any Disney races before but most of the YouTube vlogs seem to mention mile 20 in particular.... so if anyone knows why this is such a difficult part of the course id be very grateful to hear why this is and how people combat it... im guessing some kind of hill/freeway ramp?)


----------



## Rogue224

Dis5150 said:


> Good morning friends! For those of you that know my daughter Lynae, she went to the emergency room last Monday for severe back pain and ended up having back surgery on Thursday. Her neuro said it was the worst herniated disc that he had ever seen and she had a discectomy. She is home now and doing better but it will be a long recovery. She is registered for the 10k on W&D weekend and the 10k and half on MW. She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!


I hope she has a quick recovery!


----------



## jmasgat

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> SAFD: Joy (From inside out). Always seems super energetic and always positive..... think id need that, especially around mile 20 (BTW, never ran any Disney races before but most of the YouTube vlogs seem to mention mile 20 in particular.... so if anyone knows why this is such a difficult part of the course id be very grateful to hear why this is and how people combat it... im guessing some kind of hill/freeway ramp?)


Well, the course has changed over the years, so mile 20 doesn't come in the same spot. For example, last year, it was on Western Way on the way to Blizzard Beach--as it happens, there was a heat warning and the race got shortened here for some people. Previous years it has been at WWoS--which a lot of people aren't fond of. In 2013 for the 20th anniversary, they had the much-maligned "Mile 20 spectacular"--which was not much as a I recall.  Maybe some banners, some characters.  In earlier days, mile 20 was on Osceola Drive before you did a hairpin turn at WWoS---it can be disheartening to see runners going in the opposite direction.

I think the thing is that mile 20 is so tantalizingly close to thinking you are done, yet can be the hardest 6.2 miles of the race, since by that time your're generally wiped out.


----------



## FFigawi

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> SAFD: Joy (From inside out). Always seems super energetic and always positive..... think id need that, especially around mile 20 (BTW, never ran any Disney races before but most of the YouTube vlogs seem to mention mile 20 in particular.... so if anyone knows why this is such a difficult part of the course id be very grateful to hear why this is and how people combat it... im guessing some kind of hill/freeway ramp?)



Mile 20 is around where runners typically hit "the wall" during a marathon. It's not unique or specific to the Disney race. This is about the point in the race where the stored glycogen in your muscles runs out, and if you haven't been refueling well along the way, you get very fatigued very quickly. It's the running equivalent of the piano dropping on the back of a swimmer when they tire at the end of a race. You can normally avoid this by learning to fuel properly during your long training runs and being consistent with your fueling during the race. Here's an article with some tips.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Mile 20 is around where runners typically hit "the wall" during a marathon. It's not unique or specific to the Disney race. This is about the point in the race where the stored glycogen in your muscles runs out, and if you haven't been refueling well along the way, you get very fatigued very quickly. It's the running equivalent of the piano dropping on the back of a swimmer when they tire at the end of a race. You can normally avoid this by learning to fuel properly during your long training runs and being consistent with your fueling during the race. Here's an article with some tips.



To add to @ffigawi‘s great explanation, mile 20 is typical, but it can happen most any time late in the race. It’s only happened to me once, fortunately, but it was very unpleasant. I had trouble with my stomach during a goal race and couldn’t keep up with my nutrition strategy. Around mile 23 it felt like someone unplugged my legs from the wall socket. There was just no energy left and I couldn’t maintain any sort of pace.


----------



## lhermiston

GreatLakes said:


> I'm not a fan of the shirts we get now.  Up until MW 2011 they were really nice.  I wore my Inaugural W&D shirt for a run this weekend and it fit and felt excellent.  My 2018 W&D shirts are terrible, both the fit and the fabric.



I just really want some long sleeve shirts with thumb holes. As a tall, long-limbed guy, finding clothes that fit right is a chore and shirt sleeves that are too short are a huge pet peeve. Thumb holes at least keep the sleeves in place.


----------



## PrincessV

The Wall: I've never hit the wall physically in any of my marathons, but by mile 17-18ish I've had enough with people and noise and overstimulation and long to dart off into the trees to escape. I thought it was just WWOS, but 2020 was more of the same, even minus WWOS. I'm good again by around mile 20, lol!

Which brings me to SAFD: is there a sweary character?! Because around mile 17-18 I need someone who can dish and take a full verbal array of expletives. I'm thinking maybe an unfiltered Mushu.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> I just really want some long sleeve shirts with thumb holes. As a tall, long-limbed guy, finding clothes that fit right is a chore and shirt sleeves that are too short are a huge pet peeve. Thumb holes at least keep the sleeves in place.



Long sleeve shirt + scissors = thumb holes


----------



## garneska

lhermiston said:


> I just really want some long sleeve shirts with thumb holes. As a tall, long-limbed guy, finding clothes that fit right is a chore and shirt sleeves that are too short are a huge pet peeve. Thumb holes at least keep the sleeves in place.


But if the shirt sleeves are not long enough you will never get the hole to your thumb.  I too suffer from sleeves to short.


----------



## The Expert

PrincessV said:


> Which brings me to SAFD: is there a sweary character?! Because around mile 17-18 I need someone who can dish and take a full verbal array of expletives. I'm thinking maybe an unfiltered Mushu.



I bet Megara is a swearer. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Guidman

PrincessV said:


> Which brings me to SAFD: is there a sweary character?! Because around mile 17-18 I need someone who can dish and take a full verbal array of expletives. I'm thinking maybe an unfiltered Mushu.


Even though the character was a hippie, George Carlin voiced Fillmore in Cars. That might be your best bet.


----------



## kps7795

PrincessV said:


> The Wall: I've never hit the wall physically in any of my marathons, but by mile 17-18ish I've had enough with people and noise and overstimulation and long to dart off into the trees to escape. I thought it was just WWOS, but 2020 was more of the same, even minus WWOS. I'm good again by around mile 20, lol!
> 
> Which brings me to SAFD: is there a sweary character?! Because around mile 17-18 I need someone who can dish and take a full verbal array of expletives. I'm thinking maybe an unfiltered Mushu.


I think Anger from Inside Out would be your best bet as a running partner.


----------



## PrincessV

kps7795 said:


> I think Anger from Inside Out would be your best bet as a running partner.


I think we've got a winner here!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Long sleeve shirt + scissors = thumb holes



Those shirts are paper thin. One thumb hole will turn into one big enough for my first quickly 



garneska said:


> But if the shirt sleeves are not long enough you will never get the hole to your thumb.  I too suffer from sleeves to short.



They start off long enough and can stretch a bit, but after a couple washes it seems like the sleeves shrink.


----------



## kps7795

PrincessV said:


> I think we've got a winner here!


Now, I can only visualize Anger shouting at the top of his lungs with his head literally on fire, "Why the **** did we even sign up for this ****ing race in the first place?!?  What the ****!?!"


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m definitely don’t want to run with the Disney Genie. 

I’m considerably less excited for my trip after the announcements today.


----------



## rubybutt

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m definitely don’t want to run with the Disney Genie.
> 
> I’m considerably less excited for my trip after the announcements today.


I don't understand the hate.  It seems like there is no downside.  You pay $15 per day and don't have to wait in line.  I would gladly do that, especially in bad weather.


----------



## SarahDisney

rubybutt said:


> I don't understand the hate.  It seems like there is no downside.  You pay $15 per day and don't have to wait in line.  I would gladly do that, especially in bad weather.



I'm going to start with the disclaimer that I haven't decided what my opinion on this is, so I'm not saying I'm for or against it, just saying some of the things that initially made me unhappy and that I've seen people saying online.
One thing that really wasn't my favorite is that they're now charging $15 for something that used to be free. I've been using FP+ since 2013 (and occasionally used legacy FP before that) and I liked that it was included, but if I had been asked back then if I was willing to pay for the service, the answer would have been no. Now? I don't know.
And $15 (per person) is a lot for some people, especially families.. If you're a family that saves up for years to take a 20 person extended family trip, this is an extra $300 per day. On a 5 day trip, that's $1500. For many people, that's not an option.

... which isn't to say that it may not be worth it. It's just that "oh its a great service for $15" is oversimplifying the issue for many people.


----------



## rubybutt

SarahDisney said:


> I'm going to start with the disclaimer that I haven't decided what my opinion on this is, so I'm not saying I'm for or against it, just saying some of the things that initially made me unhappy and that I've seen people saying online.
> One thing that really wasn't my favorite is that they're now charging $15 for something that used to be free. I've been using FP+ since 2013 (and occasionally used legacy FP before that) and I liked that it was included, but if I had been asked back then if I was willing to pay for the service, the answer would have been no. Now? I don't know.
> And $15 (per person) is a lot for some people, especially families.. If you're a family that saves up for years to take a 20 person extended family trip, this is an extra $300 per day. On a 5 day trip, that's $1500. For many people, that's not an option.
> 
> ... which isn't to say that it may not be worth it. It's just that "oh its a great service for $15" is oversimplifying the issue for many people.


Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it takes nothing away from people who do not pay up.  You are just paying $15 to not have to physically be in line.  If you want to still wait in line and save the cash, you can.  Now if the physical line jumps up to 3 hours a ride, that is the time to bring the pitch forks out.


----------



## huskies90

rubybutt said:


> I don't understand the hate.  It seems like there is no downside.  You pay $15 per day and don't have to wait in line.  I would gladly do that, especially in bad weather.


$15 per day per person for something not as good as fastpass+ which was free?  Then add in an extra cost PER RIDE on tier one attractions? Disney just gouged a typical family of 4 who goes for a week and does, say two tier 1 attractions per day ~ an extra $1000 or so depending how much they get up charged to ride Space Mountain.


----------



## SarahDisney

rubybutt said:


> Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it takes nothing away from people who do not pay up.  You are just paying $15 to not have to physically be in line.  If you want to still wait in line and save the cash, you can.  Now if the physical line jumps up to 3 hours a ride, that is the time to bring the pitch forks out.



It's not taking away anything that is currently available, true. But prior to the COVID shutdowns, there was FastPass (at DL)/FastPass+ (at WDW) included in the price of your ticket, and this is replacing that. So for someone like me that hasn't been since before COVID, I am losing access to something that was included in my ticket last time I visited. But true, right now your only option is line and that will still exist.


----------



## huskies90

rubybutt said:


> Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it takes nothing away from people who do not pay up.  You are just paying $15 to not have to physically be in line.  If you want to still wait in line and save the cash, you can.  Now if the physical line jumps up to 3 hours a ride, that is the time to bring the pitch forks out.


 Yes, you are missing that you were able to get fastpass at no charge with your admission. Now you need to “pay up” or go wait in a standby line.

ETA - I think you are comparing it to today’s post Covid standby only. That’s apples and oranges. Post Covid had reduced park capacity and nobody cutting the line with a lightning queue or fastpass. All standby is a much different animal.


----------



## rubybutt

huskies90 said:


> Yes, you are missing that you were able to get fastpass at no charge with your admission. Now you need to “pay up” or go wait in a standby line.


I bet there wouldn't have been this much hate if Disney would have announced Genie + for free.  Then in 6 months announced a $15 increase in all tickets.  Because it is ala cart people are going to flip their lid.  If anything this can help keep prices down for people who are really on a shoestring budget.


----------



## huskies90

rubybutt said:


> I bet there wouldn't have been this much hate if Disney would have announced Genie + for free.  Then in 6 months announced a $15 increase in all tickets.  Because it is ala cart people are going to flip their lid.  If anything this can help keep prices down for people who are really on a shoestring budget.


Right. Because Disney has done a great job holding ticket prices down historically over the years:

Historical Walt Disney World Ticket Price Increases


----------



## jmasgat

I love the smell of sarcasm in the morning......well, any time of day for sure.  But before the admins get cross, let's moderate our discussion of the latest Disney revenue enhancement scheme and make it relevant to MW22.  There's a thread on the Theme Park forum that's already 600 posts strong on this change. 

That said, this is giving me cause to re-think my MW strategy. I haven't bought tickets yet, and am not sure what I want to do.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m definitely re-thinking my costume choice


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m definitely re-thinking my costume choice


Poor Genie! We're all going to look at him a little differently now.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

DanaVonSchweet said:


> Poor Genie! We're all going to look at him a little differently now.


It's really not fair to Robin Williams' legacy to drag him down with this... lol ❤


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m definitely re-thinking my costume choice


I'm imagining you getting booed as you run through the parks


----------



## Herding_Cats

I could make is soooo snarky though. And possibly do a charity thing?  Sounds like too much work for me, but imagine if someone set up a Venmo or PayPal for ($15) donations and had the number for people to send money on the back of their shirt or whatever


----------



## GreatLakes

rubybutt said:


> Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it takes nothing away from people who do not pay up.  You are just paying $15 to not have to physically be in line.  If you want to still wait in line and save the cash, you can.  Now if the physical line jumps up to 3 hours a ride, that is the time to bring the pitch forks out.



The standby lines will increase in wait time compared to now because the new FP people will be prioritized.  I also think Disney will artificially slow the standby line to make the pay up option more appealing.


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

Is Epcot Festival of the Arts going on yet on Marathon weekend? My kids were hoping to do the Figment scavenger hunt. (Especially since recent Genie announcement means they are unlikely to ride the HS rides)


----------



## MissLiss279

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Is Epcot Festival of the Arts going on yet on Marathon weekend? My kids were hoping to do the Figment scavenger hunt. (Especially since recent Genie announcement means they are unlikely to ride the HS rides)


Not usually, but this year (2021 virtual year), they had extended the festival dates, so it did overlap with when MW was/should have been. I don’t know if they will continue to extend the dates.


----------



## Jason Bryer

rubybutt said:


> I bet there wouldn't have been this much hate if Disney would have announced Genie + for free.  Then in 6 months announced a $15 increase in all tickets.  Because it is ala cart people are going to flip their lid.  If anything this can help keep prices down for people who are really on a shoestring budget.



Completely agree with this. I haven't fully formed my opinion yet, but when I go without kids my DW and I don't do many rides. We love just wondering around Epcot (especially during festivals) and may do a ride or two if the line is short. Nice to save $15 in those cases. For DATW, no rides covers 1.5 drinks ;-)


----------



## Barca33Runner

Didn’t mean to start any arguments. My feeling is largely that we all knew this was coming and “it is what it is.” Despite my hyperbole, my anticipation really hasn’t changed that much for my trip; I always enjoy Marathon Weekend and I’m sure I will this year as well.

The service as a whole seems preposterously optimistic and potentially very bad for Disney PR-wise. Promising to plan a perfect Disney day for everyone using the service does not seem remotely possible. This service seems to be promising the ability to predict demand patterns for thousands of people, ride availability, dining availability. It would be theoretically possible if people got their Genie plan, stuck to it, nothing broke down or slowed down in the park, and everyone did what the Genie tells them. Because, of course, that’s realistic. What happens when Splash Mountain breaks down for two hours, or people deviate from their plans, or Genie tells everyone in the park that the predicted wait time for Flight of Passage at 4 pm will be the lowest of the day and half the people in the park plan around that?

I don’t think it will change the average day at WDW at all for people who have a pretty good expectation of what they’re doing. For that reason it doesn’t really affect me much. Promising what almost certainly can’t be delivered: A pre-planned Perfect Disney Day really feels like a fool’s errand.

It seems like Disney is trying to control and predict demand by influencing it; I just don’t see how it could possibly work.


----------



## SheHulk

Barca33Runner said:


> It seems like Disney is trying to control and predict demand by influencing it; I just don’t see how it could possibly work.


Sorry, sorry, not trying to continue this convo here but, this right here.
I mean, you see this in all kinds of systems, right? Waze detects a traffic jam, so they send everybody on an alternate route, not meant for high traffic, now that route they just sent everyone on is jammed. Or economists study a phenomenon, but now everybody knowing about the phenomenon changes people's behavior so the phenomenon doesn't happen in the same way now. Schrodinger's Cat something something.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> Sorry, sorry, not trying to continue this convo here but, this right here.
> I mean, you see this in all kinds of systems, right? Waze detects a traffic jam, so they send everybody on an alternate route, not meant for high traffic, now that route they just sent everyone on is jammed. Or economists study a phenomenon, but now everybody knowing about the phenomenon changes people's behavior so the phenomenon doesn't happen in the same way now. Schrodinger's Cat something something.



Less Schrodinger’s Cat and more the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle, I think.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> Less Schrodinger’s Cat and more the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle, I think.


Haha I'm a neuroscientist posting on a Disney forum cut me some slack!
One thing I do know about human behavior is, if you think people were irate over high-demand rides shutting down after spending just the regular inordinate sum for park admission, wait til you see how irate some people get when that ride breaks down after they paid extra to ride it at a certain time. Heaven help those poor CMs in Guest Relations.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> Haha I'm a neuroscientist posting on a Disney forum cut me some slack!
> One thing I do know about human behavior is, if you think people were irate over high-demand rides shutting down after spending just the regular inordinate sum for park admission, wait til you see how irate some people get when that ride breaks down after they paid extra to ride it at a certain time. Heaven help those poor CMs in Guest Relations.



Oh, I wasn’t disagreeing with the core sentiment of your post.  I think it’s pretty spot on. I was just suggesting a better physics analogy to go along with it. I’m a chemist posting on these boards, so I’m largely in the same boat as you….


----------



## GreatLakes

Barca33Runner said:


> It seems like Disney is trying to control and predict demand by influencing it; I just don’t see how it could possibly work.



This is why I don't think park reservations will ever go away.  Not only can they predict demand but they can limit the number of people in the park that meet certain criteria.  For example, on Christmas Day they can stop accepting AP reservations long before they reach capacity to ensure the out of town guests can get in or run a profitability analysis against your history to see if you will get one of the last remaining spaces.  

Disney can do a lot of control using systems that don't cost per play.  They are just choosing not to.


----------



## sandam1

jmasgat said:


> That said, this is giving me cause to re-think my MW strategy. I haven't bought tickets yet, and am not sure what I want to do.



Come on over and join me on the dark side (aka Universal)! Seriously, I've stayed at Universal for both of my runDisney weekends so far and it is a perfect set-up. It helps to keep the costs down significantly, has much smaller footprint to minimize walking, and is flexible enough where I can mold my park time around what I need to do to take care of myself. In the past, I've stayed in family suite at Cabana Bay with the extra room and kitchenette. For 2022 MW, assuming that the budget works, I'm considering a split stay - Wednesday through Friday at a premium hotel to get the Express Pass to maximize park time and then move to Cabana Bay after the 10K when rest takes priority over park time. After the 2020 Princess, I did one Disney After Hours at the Magic Kingdom to get my Disney fix (and bling pics), but the UO globe and the Hogwarts castle make nice backdrops as well.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I'm just fascinated at the amount of technology & algorithms that must be involved with the new GENIE System.
I know Disney had server farms in California & India but man, they must have had to double them!
They already collected more data than the CIA so I believe this had to be in the works for some time.
Will it work? I suppose the software is still Beta and they will debug as time goes by.
There will be early adopters and then more will get onboard.
If you thought folks were walking around with faces glued to their phones before...you aint seen nothing yet!

One thing I'm curious about is if they are pinging your phone location in the park?
In order to play specific music to park attractions, which is part of Genie+, it would seem logical.

I personally prefer spontaneity.
Perhaps get a fastpass then find lines that weren't outrageous.
We used to go to Guest Services and find whatever dinner reservation were available.
Didn't matter which restaurant, could usually find something.
Those days may be gone.

I used to NEVER carry a phone in the parks.
I have never carried one during a race.
Yes, I am very much old school and will never change.

*OK, perhaps I will indeed change when the tech gets to the point that La Cava del Tequila has my Don Julio 1942 margarita poured and paid as I approach the bar...
whether I want it or not...wait, who am I kidding?


----------



## Jillfo

Grumpy_42K said:


> I personally prefer spontaneity.


+1


----------



## GreatLakes

Grumpy_42K said:


> I'm just fascinated at the amount of technology & algorithms that must be involved with the new GENIE System.
> I know Disney had server farms in California & India but man, they must have had to double them!
> They already collected more data than the CIA so I believe this had to be in the works for some time.
> Will it work? I suppose the software is still Beta and they will debug as time goes by.
> There will be early adopters and then more will get onboard.
> If you thought folks were walking around with faces glued to their phones before...you aint seen nothing yet!
> 
> One thing I'm curious about is if they are pinging your phone location in the park?
> In order to play specific music to park attractions, which is part of Genie+, it would seem logical.
> 
> I personally prefer spontaneity.
> Perhaps get a fastpass then find lines that weren't outrageous.
> We used to go to Guest Services and find whatever dinner reservation were available.
> Didn't matter which restaurant, could usually find something.
> Those days may be gone.
> 
> I used to NEVER carry a phone in the parks.
> I have never carried one during a race.
> Yes, I am very much old school and will never change.
> 
> *OK, perhaps I will indeed change when the tech gets to the point that La Cava del Tequila has my Don Julio 1942 margarita poured and paid as I approach the bar...
> whether I want it or not...wait, who am I kidding?



One of the reasons I was surprised they were going away from the MagicBands is the ability to know exactly where you are at any given time.  With a phone that is possible but not as certain.  Will they use Bluetooth?  I keep my Bluetooth radio off when I'm not using it and I'm never using it at Disney.  GPS?  I also keep that off.  They can use WiFi and Cellular triangulation but the resolution is much lower.  Everyone having an MB they can ping takes away our ability to turn off the radio they want to use.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

GreatLakes said:


> Will they use Bluetooth?



Yes and they already do.  I think for some of the photopass elements they have signs that tell you that you must have Bluetooth enabled through the MDE app for it to work.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Barca33Runner said:


> Promising to plan a perfect Disney day for everyone using the service does not seem remotely possible.



Funny you should say that... I haven't used Touring Plans for this, but they have offered something similar for years. I hear it works VERY well, and they only have a fraction of the data Disney has at its disposal. However, if I was going use one or the other, I would still stick to Touring Plans because their ride wait times (in an app called 'Lines') are vastly superior to Disney's posted times.



Grumpy_42K said:


> I personally prefer spontaneity.



Yup! But with park reservations, dining reservations even for counter service, Genie+ ride times... It's almost all gone. Some planning has always been necessary to get in the 'must dos', but the flexibility is vanishing, and that's miserable. (Something tells me 'Go Left' will still work, regardless of how they try to push people.)

RE: Lightning Lane vs Fastpass+... I think this has a good relationship to the Club runDisney debacle. The running club SHOULD have been based on participation, not raw cash. Sure, it would cost money to join, but the levels go up the more you participate. So when you see a Gold Member jacket, it's because they've run a ton of races. Good for them! But now... It's just an upcharge. Uh... okay, good for them? So, they didn't run into that corral, they bought into it. Yuck. (That was myopic, no matter how you slice it.)

Now, same thing with Lightning Lane. The people using the shorter lines aren't the ones who simply planned ahead and made a calculation based on their priorities, they just had the money to burn. It's not like first class on a plane, or seeing someone driving a swanky car, to which I say good for them. This just feels different in a place where tensions already get high sometimes. I don't know why you'd want to fan that in front of people's kids, because it's not like seeing the cool toy you can't get them. It's all day, in every line, over and over again. It just doesn't sit well.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Chasing Dopey said:


> Funny you should say that... I haven't used Touring Plans for this, but they have offered something similar for years. I hear it works VERY well, and they only have a fraction of the data Disney has at its disposal. However, if I was going use one or the other, I would still stick to Touring Plans because their ride wait times (in an app called 'Lines') are vastly superior to Disney's posted times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! But with park reservations, dining reservations even for counter service, Genie+ ride times... It's almost all gone. Some planning has always been necessary to get in the 'must dos', but the flexibility is vanishing, and that's miserable. (Something tells me 'Go Left' will still work, regardless of how they try to push people.)
> 
> RE: Lightning Lane vs Fastpass+... I think this has a good relationship to the Club runDisney debacle. The running club SHOULD have been based on participation, not raw cash. Sure, it would cost money to join, but the levels go up the more you participate. So when you see a Gold Member jacket, it's because they've run a ton of races. Good for them! But now... It's just an upcharge. Uh... okay, good for them? So, they didn't run into that corral, they bought into it. Yuck. (That was myopic, no matter how you slice it.)
> 
> Now, same thing with Lightning Lane. The people using the shorter lines aren't the ones who simply planned ahead and made a calculation based on their priorities, they just had the money to burn. It's not like first class on a plane, or seeing someone driving a swanky car, to which I say good for them. This just feels different in a place where tensions already get high sometimes. I don't know why you'd want to fan that in front of people's kids, because it's not like seeing the cool toy you can't get them. It's all day, in every line, over and over again. It just doesn't sit well.



I don’t have any doubt about the amount of data Disney has, no mistake on that. I’m just skeptical about the way they are marketing this service and the possible inherent user error as well as the, uh, less than admirable, ways it could be implemented.

A couple specific examples that I’m particularly interested in:

-They are touting “projected future wait times.” Such things probably work great for touring plans, which are being used by a relatively small portion of guests on any given day. With Genie, it seems everyone (or at least the large majority) in Magic Kingdom will be told the same times. This will change behavior, drive expectation, and create disappointment and anger when that expectation likely can’t be met. There is a lot this app will likely do very well, but this seems like they are asking for trouble.

-I am picturing some very vague terms being used to narrow interests: thrill rides, exotic cuisine, exciting experiences, Disney magic, incredible performances, recent characters, classic Disney, etc., etc. Nearly every restaurant, attraction, event, or show in the parks could fit into many descriptors. It’s obvious Disney will be using Genie to steer people where they want them; I just don’t feel great about that. Will Genie be advising me to go to Swiss Family Treehouse and Barnstormer all day because they can absorb more demand than they currently have and match one of the vague descriptors I checked a box for? (ETA: I think the answer is yes. I’m also imagining a near infinite number of videos by influencers titled, “Going to Disney and Doing Only What the Genie Tells Me” Or something to that effect.)

Largely, I’m coming around on things. I’ll definitely give it a chance to see if I’m wrong about how this all functions. I tend to think users being attuned to what they actually want to do rather than what Genie suggests is going to be quite important.

re: Genie+ and Lightning Lanes

Basically every theme park in the world has operated with this type of pay to play system for a long time and most are far less egalitarian than Genie+. There will definitely be grumbling in lines  but people have adapted everywhere else. It’s also a wait and see for me but it appears to basically operate nearly exactly as MaxPass at Disneyland and, while I haven’t been there myself, I’ve heard nothing but raves about that system (which featured the same up charge).


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Barca33Runner said:


> It’s obvious Disney will be using Genie to steer people where they want them; I just don’t feel great about that.



That'll be a big difference.. Touring Plans is trying to give you the experience you want. The Mouse has their own agenda.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

sandam1 said:


> Come on over and join me on the dark side (aka Universal)! Seriously, I've stayed at Universal for both of my runDisney weekends so far and it is a perfect set-up. It helps to keep the costs down significantly, has much smaller footprint to minimize walking, and is flexible enough where I can mold my park time around what I need to do to take care of myself. In the past, I've stayed in family suite at Cabana Bay with the extra room and kitchenette. For 2022 MW, assuming that the budget works, I'm considering a split stay - Wednesday through Friday at a premium hotel to get the Express Pass to maximize park time and then move to Cabana Bay after the 10K when rest takes priority over park time. After the 2020 Princess, I did one Disney After Hours at the Magic Kingdom to get my Disney fix (and bling pics), but the UO globe and the Hogwarts castle make nice backdrops as well.



I have a hotel at Disney for now, but since they have taken away a lot the little extras like magical express, started charging for parking a few years ago, and the Most recent summer discounts were pretty slim…so, I am debating the universal hotel route. also, I was late to getting a hotel on property so my top resorts were already full—not that it mattered since I was priced out of many of my top picks anyway. The only thing is the convenience of the getting to the race in the morning… how early did you have to leave to get to the race? I have heard horror stories about driving to the  race from off property.


----------



## jmasgat

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I have a hotel at Disney for now, but since they have taken away a lot the little extras like magical express, started charging for parking a few years ago, and the Most recent summer discounts were pretty slim…so, I am debating the universal hotel route. also, I was late to getting a hotel on property so my top resorts were already full—not that it mattered since I was priced out of many of my top picks anyway. The only thing is the convenience of the getting to the race in the morning… how early did you have to leave to get to the race? I have heard horror stories about driving to the  race from off property.



It's not bad driving to the race.  I have done it from Pop and AKL.  I think I left at 3:30-4:00 (same time or even later than the buses).  You need to pick the right route (I avoid Buena Vista Blvd).  If race times change, adjust accordingly.  Honestly, it's no worse than taking the bus--arguably less stressful in that you can control exactly when you leave the resort.  There are horror stories with buses as well--it's bound to happen when you have external race-day drivers trying to figure out how to get to Epcot


----------



## Tall Todd

We are '_this_' close to registering for our First Marathon!!! *squee*

Oddly enough one of the biggest hangups right now is that we're visiting Disney in November during a scheduled long run of 15 miles. We're staying at All Star Movies. While doing continual laps around the All Stars complex is a possibility I dunno how fun that would be. Any suggestions on how to bang out 15 miles? We won't have a car but could Uber someplace.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Chasing Dopey said:


> That'll be a big difference.. Touring Plans is trying to give you the experience you want. The Mouse has their own agenda.


Yes, this! I am a HUGE fan of Touring Plans. I'll still be using their personalized plan feature alongside Genie+.


----------



## dobball23

Tall Todd said:


> We are '_this_' close to registering for our First Marathon!!! *squee*
> 
> Oddly enough one of the biggest hangups right now is that we're visiting Disney in November during a scheduled long run of 15 miles. We're staying at All Star Movies. While doing continual laps around the All Stars complex is a possibility I dunno how fun that would be. Any suggestions on how to bang out 15 miles? We won't have a car but could Uber someplace.


There is a sidewalk along Buena Vista Dr. that goes from the All-Stars to Coronado Springs. That can help you get a little extra distance. It's approximately a mile from the McDonald's by the All-Stars to Coronado. I guess you could do a loop or two inside of Coronado to add on some additional mileage. I don't think it would be all that repetitive to get to 15 miles.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Tall Todd, there are long running paths Northwest of Downtown Disney-Disney Springs.
Get on the NW side of Disney Springs and run North, past House of Blues.
There are paths there where buses used? to be. Not running in Disney Springs, mind you.
You can pass through the West side of Saratoga Springs, the golf course area, Old Key West, Port Orleans etc.
You could do 15 miles easy.
You pass near/over waterways and a lot of wooded, shady areas. A peaceful run.

Another option if you want to keep it "Disney," get a ride to 'Celebration' and run through that community.
It's peaceful as well and not too much traffic.

I used to ride my bike all over the area but it has been a few years so things may have changed with the pathways.


----------



## sandam1

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I have a hotel at Disney for now, but since they have taken away a lot the little extras like magical express, started charging for parking a few years ago, and the Most recent summer discounts were pretty slim…so, I am debating the universal hotel route. also, I was late to getting a hotel on property so my top resorts were already full—not that it mattered since I was priced out of many of my top picks anyway. The only thing is the convenience of the getting to the race in the morning… how early did you have to leave to get to the race? I have heard horror stories about driving to the  race from off property.



I think we left around 3:15ish for a 5:30 start time. The drive is only about 20 minutes (tops) and it is - after all - in the middle of the night so there was no traffic until we got super close to Epcot. We left ourselves a TON of extra time just in case the traffic was bad, but (knock wood) we didn't experienced any delays.

Having a car is, IMHO, one of the best splurges that you can get yourself for a race weekend. I didn't mind having to get there early since once we were in the parking lot in the morning, we could relax, close our eyes for a bit, and, if the weather is crummy, stay warm and/or dry until closer to the time to head to corrals. When you use Disney transport, you are at their mercy. I also can have a ton of post race supplies (nutrition, warm clothes, recovery sandals, etc.) and not have to worry about checking a bag (and standing in line to retrieve it at the end). And once I'm finished, I can go back to the car and SIT DOWN and not have to stand in ANOTHER line for the buses. I know that when we did the MW 5K in 2019, the buses couldn't move until all of the runners had started and were passed where the buses were staged (about 3/4 of a mile in?). By the time we started, there was already a LONG line of runners that had finished, waiting. When I finished, I could get in my car and head back to the hotel. [Just a note - I am the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure so I am predisposed against using any form of Disney transportation]


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 135 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite park?

Magic Kingdom still holds the top spot for me. It has my all-time favorite ride, Splash Mountain; plus some other favorites, such as Haunted Mansion, BTMRR and 7DMT. The food is a little lacking, IMO, but Columbia Harbour House has always been a go-to QS.

MK also feels the most like Disney to me. The castle, Main Street USA, music in the hub, parades and fireworks at night - it all still evokes that magical, nostalgic Disney feeling for me.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Favorite park - love them all, but MK is the reason that we go to WDW.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: Magic Kingdom—it’s the real Disney; what everyone thinks of when they think of Disney World.  MK is always my first park on every trip


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: Epcot. The rides aren’t as good as those at MGM, but there’s so much to see and experience throughout the entire park. The Japanese pavilion and its exhibits are a wonderful place to spend some quiet time during a visit.


----------



## HangWithMerida

SAFD: Magic Kingdom Is definitely the quintessential Disney park. But my favorite is Animal Kingdom.  I love all the trees, the music, the food, the theming. It just has so much character.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

SAFD: Animal Kingdom. It has Expedition Everest, which is my favorite rode at Disney. It has FTBBQ, which is my favorite QS by far. I also love all the shaded, meandering pathways. The safari and Dinosaur are great. I will miss Primeval Whirl.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: Magic Kingdom. Many of my favorite attractions are there, plus it's the most nostalgic of the parks, since it's modeled on the original Disneyland.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Safd:
If im going with my family, MK because there’s the most to do there and Main Street has all of the atmosphere that makes Disney magical.

If I’m going with just my husband, Epcot or AK because you can really slow down and take it all in, while getting everything done on the to-do list (and the food is fantastic)


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: Epcot. The rides aren’t as good as those at MGM, but there’s so much to see and experience throughout the entire park. The Japanese pavilion and its exhibits are a wonderful place to spend some quiet time during a visit.


It used to be my favorite - probably for 20 years. It isn't the same park by a long shot. I hope it gets back there for me some day.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  If I am solo - Epcot (pre-Covid when there's a ton of live entertainment going on in WS).  I enjoy exploring the different countries, wandering in shops, having an adult beverage, and catching some great performances. 
With the whole fam - I have to say HS.  It has the best rides IMHO, and watching Fantasmic is not a bad way to end the day.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: MK is still my favorite park. Main Street, the Hub and Cinderella Castle all lit up at night is beautiful


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: It used to be AK, and it still might be, but when Pandora opened, it became a lot more crowded and wasn’t quite as peaceful… I still really enjoy it - Animals, Flame Tree BBQ, Everest - and I do really enjoy Na’vi…
But really it is probably is MK for everything that makes Disney Disney - the smells, the sound scapes, the rides, happiness…


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I grew up at Disneyland.  Lucky enough to go many time as a kid and more since then.  So my voice is all nostalgia - Magic Kingdom.  It feels like Disneyland to me.  And there is nothing like walking down Main Street early in the morning, there sounds and smells, Disney Magic!


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD: Absolutely Magic Kingdom. I can't help but think "I'm walking right down the middle of Main Street, USA..." every time I get past the flagpole.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

I really want to go for the big cop out and say they are all my favorite, and that would probably be as close to the truth as anything, but I’ll try to narrow it.

With the strong caveat that I’d happily spend a day at any of them, here is my current order:

4. Epcot. On any given trip it can end up being my favorite day. When detached from the experience I realize that I wish it had more to do (Ratatouille and Guardians might help in this area) and I realize how much my enjoyment is dependent on additional expenditure (I tend to spend more on snacking and souvenir-ing at Epcot).

3. Hollywood Studios. It’s a complete mess tonally.  I like a lot of the individual aspects and it has some of my favorite attractions but it is, for me, by far the least cohesive park. Individual aspects have immersion but they don’t tie together well at all. Also, Happily Ever After can be scrapped after a couple years but we’ve still got a nighttime spectacular partially themed on hyping new release Pocahontas?

2. Animal Kingdom. Probably my favorite attraction to attraction immersive experience. Best quick service options for lunch (usually the only meal that must be eaten in park for our group). Only drawback is their complete inability to find a nighttime show that rises to the level of the rest of the park.

1. Magic Kingdom. Doesn’t really need much explanation. Festival of Fantasy and Happily Ever After put it over the top for me. HEA leaving is a negative, but as long as they don’t completely mess up Disney Enchantment it will still be my favorite way to close out a day.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Magic Kingdom is quintessential Disney for me. It’s where I spend most of my time and I am happy just being in the park. It has one of my favorite restaurants (Columbia Harbour House) and many of my favorite attractions (HM, PotC, etc). It’s where I proposed to DW.  I enjoy all the parks, but MK is top of the list.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Mine is Epcot.  I like the occasional adult beverage, and I love the food choices in World Showcase.  It’s my favorite park for lunch the day before the race because the food isn’t greasy.  That’s my concern with MK.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: Epcot by a mile. I love that park. When I lived in FL and had an AP I don't think I ever went over and didn't either start or end at Epcot. I've had probably 4 or 5 single day trips since moving home, usually for other things in FL with a day in Orlando to burn, and every time I hit just Epcot.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Safd:  I love Hollywood Studios!    Haha.  Ok, I mainly love Toy Story Land and Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge. But I also love the stage shows.  Looking forward to going back when they’re all running again.

HS is the first Disney park we ever stepped foot in.  We’ve also been to this park the most.  I also love the neon all along Hollywood Boulevard.  Such a beautiful sight!  My daughter loves going to Hollywood and Vine.  Probably to see the characters, but the non buffet food on our January trip was really good.


----------



## NewYKRunner

Baloo in MI said:


> SAFD:
> So my voice is all nostalgia - Magic Kingdom.  It feels like Disneyland to me.  And there is nothing like walking down Main Street early in the morning, there sounds and smells, Disney Magic!


I really like the setup at Disneyland as well so Magic Kingdom is my first choice, then Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios and Epcot last.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Used to be MK. Now AK has taken the lead. If I could be guaranteed Dapper Dans at every visit, MK might be back in the running. I rode FOP for the first time a couple of years ago and now I’m hooked. Safari ride, live tigers, hippos, petting zoo, and the bird shows that beat all other live entertainment for both DS and myself, and I really don’t care much for birds, but those shows are so cool!


----------



## azrivest

SAFD: Animal Kingdom, for the theming. Nothing says *theme* park like a stroll through Harambe Market


----------



## flav

SAFD: MK, @lhermiston I could not say it better than you!


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:

EPCOT for what it was, AK for what it currently is.

I always loved the festivals and edutainment at EPCOT, most of which were already being systematically pared down pre-COVID. Festival of the Arts was the only festival that still had seminars along with the food booths and performances, and was my favorite as a result.

AK, despite the original marketing of "Not A Zoo," is my favorite zoo in the world. I love seeing how well taken care of all the creatures are, and I've particularly enjoyed seeing animals be born and grow up over the years.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Sunset strip all the way!  MGM/Hollywood Studios is definitely my favourite.  Where else can you get old Hollywood with a mix of Star Wars , Pixar and Indiana Jones.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

FYI: It's 8:36 PM here on the West Coast and ALL Marathon Weekend races are showing availability...


----------



## Novatrix

5:28 AM EST, and everything is still showing as open.


----------



## Jillfo

5k and 10k gone at 7:46 am Eastern.


----------



## GreatLakes

I asked this on the 2021 running thread but wanted to cross-post here as well:

Is there anyone on this thread that lives in Phoenix and can answer a few running related questions about downtown?  I will be there for a work trip during marathon training and have a few questions about the routes I am planning and also a few tracks that look close enough to use.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: Definitely Magic Kingdom - the first, the biggest (by number of attractions), the most magical, and the most nostalgic, at least for me.


----------



## PrincessV

Chasing Dopey said:


> That'll be a big difference.. Touring Plans is trying to give you the experience you want. The Mouse has their own agenda.


100% this. I've been using TP since its earliest inception, way back before smart phones and apps, and I'll continue to do so in the era of Genie because I have no doubt Disney's goals for my touring do not align with my own!



Disneyslowrunner said:


> The only thing is the convenience of the getting to the race in the morning… how early did you have to leave to get to the race? I have heard horror stories about driving to the  race from off property.


I've not stayed at Universal, but I nearly always stay somewhere offsite for races and have almost never had any issues with driving. The key is really to be early, or risk getting stuck in traffic. I usually aim to be driving through the EP toll both by 3:15-3:30 for a 5:30 race start and only once have I hit traffic - they did something screwy with traffic and buses for the 2020 marathon that made for a ton of extra traffic. I waited to get into the EP lot maybe 15 minutes, whereas for years and years I drove right through. But I still made it to the start with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: EPCOT, probably always and forever, despite the influx of IP. Lots of really happy memories there, and I find the entire park to be so relaxing.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  EPCOT.  Especially when all of the World Showcase entertainment is there, plus the festivals, background music and walking around World Showcase at night.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  Animal Kingdom with Magic Kingdom a close second.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dis5150 said:


> She is encouraged to walk as much as possible to aid in her recovery so she thinks she will be able to do the 10k's but we were discussing whether or not they sweep people in the 10k? I told her I would ask y'all. Thanks!


They definitely sweep during 10K races. I was placed in the last corral for Dark Side 2017 10K. I played it safe for stops meaning until I came to the Emperor's Throne from Return of the Jedi. I had to stop for that. When I was third in line, the runDisney bicyclists came up and told us that the balloon ladies were 5 minutes behind us and when they got to us, we could either join the balloon ladies or stay in line for the photo, but staying in line for the photo would result in being swept. I was confident enough in my training and experience that I knew I could stay with the balloon ladies worst case scenario so I stayed in line, got my photo, and continued on. Perhaps 5 minutes or so later, I saw the buses pull up to form a V with a few runners still on the course. So they sweep, but will give you warning that it could happen. My sister ran the 2020 Marathon untrained and heard frequent warnings about being 30 seconds to a minute ahead of the balloon ladies. Since she had a proof of time of under 5 hours from 2019, she was able to avoid being swept, but her per mile average was a lot higher than 16 minutes.


PrincessV said:


> I think my longest WDW 10K to date was over 2 hours, for reference, and the earliest corral I've started in was B.


I ran the 2019 WDW 10K as part of Dopey and had a 2+ hour 10K finish. Nary a peep about being swept and I was nowhere near Corral B. Once again I was placed in the last corral for the 2020 WDW 10K and heard the warnings, but never had to worry. I did have to skip any and all character stops, but I was fine with that.


Herding_Cats said:


> I’m going to go back and look through the thread, but does anyone remember if the kids’ races registration were announced beforehand or if they just randomly showed up one day for the early 2021 races? @Sleepless Knight do you remember?


I honestly do not remember. I vaguely remember registering my nephews for the 2021 kids races the same day I registered myself for the virtual races, but that could be my mind playing tricks on me.

SAFD Where to Stay:

As much as I love Epcot, I really like the Poly and Wilderness Lodge. Also, I know it's insanely expensive, but the Galaxy's Edge resort is my dream.

SAFD Who to Run the Marathon With:

Honorable Mention 1: Belle. Talking about my favorite stories and books seems like a very enjoyable way to pass 26.2 miles. 

Honorable Mention 2: Animal and Sam Eagle. Mostly because Animal's wanton love of going crazy and/or destroying things would be a very entertaining way to destress over 26.2 miles. So long as he does not destroy the water stations. And Sam Eagle will always be there to remind you that stopping in the middle of a race is distinctly unpatriotic. 

Honorable Mention 3: Mr. Incredible. Because whenever it would be tempting to fold, he would remind me that running a marathon is not a celebration of mediocrity.

Actual Choice: Rey Skywalker. She knows a thing or two about finding the strength to keep going even when you feel like you've given everything. Plus, we can discuss the ways of the Force, the sacred Jedi texts and teachings of Master Yoda for 26.2 miles. I might not want the marathon to end. 

SAFD Favorite Park: 

Disneyland. Disneyland. And Disneyland.

Favorite park at WDW remains Epcot. Even though Galaxy's Edge is taking up so much of my time these days.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


----------



## SheHulk

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


I'm running Goofy, but I also have a marathon in November that I'm training for. I'm in PA not FL but can agree it sure is hot. I never trained for a fall marathon before, in part because I could never imagine training in this heat. I think this is going to be my last time running a marathon other than January.


----------



## camaker

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.



I’ve got a 50k on Labor Day Weekend and will roll into Dopey training as soon as it’s done. I’m in central NC, not FL, but this summer has seen some of the highest temperature and dew points (T+Ds) I’ve run in. It’s gotten up to 172 for T+D (”feels like” temp of 107).  The best advice I can give is take more water than normal, slow down and power through as best you can. As bad as it is now, it will pay off when cooler temps roll around.


----------



## fatmanatee

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


Just a bit to get my legs back into it but nothing serious. Doing Dopey with Nike's Marathon plan (used it for my first marathon), which starts at 18 weeks out. I have a 10 miler in late September, almost times perfectly with the plan, so I'll be starting formal training runs probably this weekend.


----------



## steph0808

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.



I am also currently training for a fall marathon, so I'm out there slogging through this crap, just in PA not FL. I also stupidly gave blood about two weeks ago and got a cold too, so I've really felt those 130 T+D even at 6am when I do most of my runs. Those weren't wise decisions on my part (I know, saving lives blah blah). 

I'm not sure which is worse - training for a fall marathon in the heat or a spring marathon when the snow forces long runs on the treadmill.


----------



## Bree

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.



Florida runner here training for the Chicago Marathon. I run as early in the morning as possible and bring lots of water. It’s more humid in the early morning hours, but temps are lower and the sun isn‘t trying to kill me. My body really needs a break from the heat so I took an extra rest day yesterday and plan on using the treadmill at least twice this week.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I started the 9 miles at 6 am, so that definitely helped. I wish I could run early on weekdays but with work it’s just too much of a rush and I don’t feel comfortable running alone in the dark.


----------



## camaker

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I started the 9 miles at 6 am, so that definitely helped. I wish I could run early on weekdays but with work it’s just too much of a rush and I don’t feel comfortable running alone in the dark.



Every little bit helps.  I just can’t bring myself to get up early enough to run before work, so my weekday runs generally start around 5pm.


----------



## RunningProf

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


I run in central Florida so I feel you on the humidity. On Saturday I went out at 5:30AM and took a small backpack with two extra water bottles to help get me through. I can't wait for October and November when it might become bearable.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


Georgia runner here!  Hills, Heat & Humidity! It's been brutal. I'm training for my first Dopey (and first Marathon)! I've done well at sticking with the Galloway plan. Also very much looking forward to cooler months. I am grateful that the "low mileage" weeks coincide with the hot months. And there is the added benefit of building more endurance during this heat that will transfer over to longer runs in cooler weather!
I've been trying to maintain a sub 11 minute pace on my long 8 mile+ runs, but this past Saturday was brutal. Ended up walking at least a mile of the 9. I'm less worried about the balloon ladies and more just worried about hitting that wall around mile 17 or so of the marathon and what it will be like to power through that. Any tips other than proper fuel/nutrition and hydration?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

runningDisneygirl said:


> I'm less worried about the balloon ladies and more just worried about hitting that wall around mile 17 or so of the marathon and what it will be like to power through that. Any tips other than proper fuel/nutrition and hydration?


The guidance around carb loading has changed quite a bit over the last few years - not that we shouldn't but in how to go about it. I recommend that you do some research on how to carb load. I use a 3 day process - used to do it in 2 days. I have found that the 3 day process works better for me, but we are all different.

If you approach carb loading properly and eat 2-3 hours before the race starts, there is no reason to worry about the wall. And the good news - you can practice the process to see what works for you during training.


----------



## NewYKRunner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


Yes I'm doing a kind of self-modified Galloway Dopey schedule as I'm getting ready to run the Calgary Marathon Sep 19th and also camping over an extra long September long weekend so I likely won't be running then.  Basically I've started doing some walks Saturdays then a run Sundays (13 miles two days ago).  I will jump into the training fully after the Calgary Marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


Dopey here, in west-central FL. How do we do it? Slowly. Very slowly. 
My body likes a long, slow buildup of mileage, so I'm already into the back-to-backs with a 2/10 two weeks ago, and a 3/11 this week. I get about 1.5 hours in before sunrise, and then can manage around 45 minutes after sunrise, while the sun is still low enough that I can run in shade. If my run goes longer than that, I finish the last couple miles on a treadmill in AC or in my pool doing deep water running. I walk a lot and walk even more if I feel overheated. Until late Octoberish, my primary goal is time on my feet and avoiding heat stress, so pace is tossed out entirely: whatever it is, it is.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

PrincessV said:


> Dopey here, in west-central FL. How do we do it? Slowly. Very slowly.
> My body likes a long, slow buildup of mileage, so I'm already into the back-to-backs with a 2/10 two weeks ago, and a 3/11 this week. I get about 1.5 hours in before sunrise, and then can manage around 45 minutes after sunrise, while the sun is still low enough that I can run in shade. If my run goes longer than that, I finish the last couple miles on a treadmill in AC or in my pool doing deep water running. I walk a lot and walk even more if I feel overheated. Until late Octoberish, my primary goal is time on my feet and avoiding heat stress, so pace is tossed out entirely: whatever it is, it is.


In 2018 and 2019 I trained for 5 weeks in Aug-Sept for the NYC marathon. I did exactly what you describe for my long runs - got up hours before sunrise and tried to finish just after sunrise. Some of those runs were hell to get through. I set up a route that had me passing the house every 4 miles and grabbed a new water bottle from an ice bucket. By the time my run was over, the bucket was full of warm water. Should have used a cooler, but never did.


----------



## GreatLakes

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.



I'm doing the full and my plan (a Hanson's 20 week plan) started Monday.  No real workouts of substance start until September 14th (unless you count some end of run strides) so it is just easy runs or long runs until then.  I do have a few races (one trail and two road half marathons along with a few 5Ks) sprinkled in but I'll just work those into the plan and adjust the days around them if necessary.


----------



## DopeyBadger

runningDisneygirl said:


> I've been trying to maintain a sub 11 minute pace on my long 8 mile+ runs, but this past Saturday was brutal. Ended up walking at least a mile of the 9. I'm less worried about the balloon ladies and more just worried about hitting that wall around mile 17 or so of the marathon and what it will be like to power through that. Any tips other than proper fuel/nutrition and hydration?



Here's a post I made coming up on three years ago now covering carb loading, and a post about in-race nutrition:

Glycogen Supercompensation (AKA Carb Loading)
What do you use for your running fuel? Carbs, yum, yum, yum! My scientific strategy!

Some articles that may be of interest regarding hitting the wall:

*Why is Eliud Kipchoge So Much Better Than Everyone Else?*
*The Real Reason Marathoners Hit the Wall*

Nutrition plays a role in whether you'll hit a wall, but it is my belief that proper training and proper pacing on race day will play a much larger role.  Think of nutrition as a piece to the puzzle, and proper training and pacing as a whole section of the puzzle.  If you were trained for a 4 hr marathon, and then you instead ran a 5.5 hr marathon, you're very unlikely to hit the wall.  And that's because you've dramatically reduced your pace relative to current fitness capabilities.  Thus, less stress on the system and additionally you'll use your ratio of carbs/fat as energy sources more slanted towards fat.  Likewise, if you're a 5.5 hr marathon runner, but you train at paces like you're a 4.75 hr marathon runner, then you're going to struggle when it comes to race day.  Not because you didn't train hard enough, but rather because you trained too hard.

So while you evaluate your nutrition and hydration plans, be sure to make sure you've evaluated your current fitness honestly, and determine whether you're training at appropriate paces.  For instance, over 80% of your training should be at least 10% slower than what your current fitness marathon tempo is.  Train slow to race fast.


----------



## GreatLakes

RE: Hitting the wall

Another often disregarded aspect of hitting the wall is how well, and how close to race pace, you can use stored fat as energy.  Even the leanest among us has thousands of available calories stored as fat around their body.  The longer you can rely on fat instead of stored glucose the longer you'll go before you hit the wall.


----------



## Novatrix

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.


A NJ Goofy here. Haven't started training for Goofy per se, but I have an October (fun) and a November (serious) marathon I'm training for. Unlike a lot of others on the thread, I'm not a morning person so I tend to run after work on weekdays and at around 2pm on weekends. 

My keys to dealing with heat are to be kind to myself and take breaks when I need them, bring hydration along on 90+ min runs and if it's going to be really hot (+85 to me) and I need to do sprints, I'll do them on a treadmill rather than outside.


----------



## SheHulk

Novatrix said:


> A NJ Goofy here. Haven't started training for Goofy per se, but I have an October (fun) and a November (serious) marathon I'm training for. Unlike a lot of others on the thread, I'm not a morning person so I tend to run after work on weekdays and at around 2pm on weekends.
> 
> My keys to dealing with heat are to be kind to myself and take breaks when I need them, bring hydration along on 90+ min runs and if it's going to be really hot (+85 to me) and I need to do sprints, I'll do them on a treadmill rather than outside.


Hey are you running the Philly Marathon by any chance?


----------



## Novatrix

SheHulk said:


> Hey are you running the Philly Marathon by any chance?


Nope, sorry. Space Coast.


----------



## ValW

For anyone wondering, Expo hours have been posted on runDisney.


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD Growing up in south FL, Magic Kingdom is the park I always associate with Disney World! So many happy family memories at that park!!


----------



## jmasgat

Excuse me while I scream silently......I deferred running NY Marathon in order to go to Hawaii for a family wedding---wait for it---that has now been canceled due to COVID. I totally understand their reticence, but I am beyond disappointed.  I'm totally frustrated.  I have yet to cancel anything, because....well, who knows why because.

The lemonade from this batch of lemons has not yet been made--and that includes considering a room upgrade for MW22.  I am loath to give Disney any more of my money than necessary for a variety of reasons.

Anyway, rant over.  Back to training. Sigh.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

jmasgat said:


> Excuse me while I scream silently......I deferred running NY Marathon in order to go to Hawaii for a family wedding---wait for it---that has now been canceled due to COVID. I totally understand their reticence, but I am beyond disappointed.  I'm totally frustrated.  I have yet to cancel anything, because....well, who knows why because.
> 
> The lemonade from this batch of lemons has not yet been made--and that includes considering a room upgrade for MW22.  I am loath to give Disney any more of my money than necessary for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Anyway, rant over.  Back to training. Sigh.


Could you upgrade flights instead?  I had to cancel an international trip and am using those credits for first class round trip to MW.


----------



## GreatLakes

jmasgat said:


> Excuse me while I scream silently......I deferred running NY Marathon in order to go to Hawaii for a family wedding---wait for it---that has now been canceled due to COVID. I totally understand their reticence, but I am beyond disappointed.  I'm totally frustrated.  I have yet to cancel anything, because....well, who knows why because.
> 
> The lemonade from this batch of lemons has not yet been made--and that includes considering a room upgrade for MW22.  I am loath to give Disney any more of my money than necessary for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Anyway, rant over.  Back to training. Sigh.



The wedding has been canceled?  I'd be tempted to still go to HI just for a little mini vacation even without the wedding.


----------



## Novatrix

Broad Street Run in Philly just emailed out to participants that they will need to upload their Proof of Covid 19 vaccination prior to the race in order to participate.

Maybe now that another major race is requiring it, Disney will follow suite?


----------



## jmasgat

GreatLakes said:


> The wedding has been canceled?  I'd be tempted to still go to HI just for a little mini vacation even without the wedding.



Not canceled, per se, but relocated to MA--where they live, and I'm originally from.  So now I am faced with the prospect of traveling 3x to MA for three separate family weddings over the course of 6 weeks. Believe me, I have not given up the idea of going to HI anyway--at the risk of familial *******.  2 weeks on Oahu and the Big Island--what is it worth? 

ETA: funny that I cannot post the word "d1sc0rd" without it being asterisked out!


----------



## GreatLakes

Novatrix said:


> Broad Street Run in Philly just emailed out to participants that they will need to upload their Proof of Covid 19 vaccination prior to the race in order to participate.
> 
> Maybe now that another major race is requiring it, Disney will follow suite?



Akron just announced the same new policy.  I don't think RunDisney will have a different policy than the rest of the resort so unless you need to start showing proof of vaccination or a negative test to enter the parks or stay at the resorts I don't think they will be needed for the races but that is just my own speculation.


----------



## Bree

Novatrix said:


> Broad Street Run in Philly just emailed out to participants that they will need to upload their Proof of Covid 19 vaccination prior to the race in order to participate.
> 
> Maybe now that another major race is requiring it, Disney will follow suite?



It is against the law for businesses to ask vaccination status in FL. Yes, I know cruise lines have won a lawsuit, but that is a different beast and it’s being appealed. They could, however, require EVERYONE to get tested at bib pick up or show a negative test result. They have a Covid testing system at the Disney cruise terminal that seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## Kitty-chan

jmasgat said:


> ETA: funny that I cannot post the word "d1sc0rd" without it being asterisked out!


My guess is they're trying to prevent people linking to d1sc0rd servers?


----------



## kps7795

Novatrix said:


> Broad Street Run in Philly just emailed out to participants that they will need to upload their Proof of Covid 19 vaccination prior to the race in order to participate.
> 
> Maybe now that another major race is requiring it, Disney will follow suite?


That would be great!  I'm running a half marathon in South Florida tomorrow and it's definitely in the back of my mind.  Mind you, this is a small race.  Nonetheless, everyone will be jammed together for the start of the run.


----------



## kps7795

GreatLakes said:


> Akron just announced the same new policy.  I don't think RunDisney will have a different policy than the rest of the resort so unless you need to start showing proof of vaccination or a negative test to enter the parks or stay at the resorts I don't think they will be needed for the races but that is just my own speculation.


I agree with you, but I would hope that smarter thinking prevails.  Nevertheless, I agree that Disney will apply whatever policy they have for the parks to the RunDisney events.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

If Disney doesn't require proof of vax to enter the parks how could it possibly make sense to require it for thousands of fit, healthy people to run a race?
It's like closing the gyms and allowing Krispy-Kreme to stay open 24/7. 
Wait...what?

In addition, requiring proof of vax is not required during registration so I seriously hope they don't go down that road.
(PS, not trying to spur *that* conversation, only responding to those encouraging more restrictions.)


----------



## flav

jmasgat said:


> Excuse me while I scream silently......I deferred running NY Marathon in order to go to Hawaii for a family wedding---wait for it---that has now been canceled due to COVID. I totally understand their reticence, but I am beyond disappointed.  I'm totally frustrated.  I have yet to cancel anything, because....well, who knows why because.
> 
> The lemonade from this batch of lemons has not yet been made--and that includes considering a room upgrade for MW22.  I am loath to give Disney any more of my money than necessary for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Anyway, rant over.  Back to training. Sigh.


What about instead of trying to make lemonade, you go for coffee? Of course, it could also be canceled and I don’t know what island you would be on but…
*100% Pure Kona Coffee Half Marathon
 SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 6TH, 2021
https://www.purekonahalf.com/*


----------



## CP3uhoh

Congrats to those finishing Week 9 of Galloway's Dopey training schedule today...1/3 of the way home!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 128 days away from the start of Marathon Weekend!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, it’s a training check-in! How are things going? Want to brag? Need encouragement? Here’s your place for it.

The Chicago Marathon is six weeks from today and I’m in pretty good shape. I finished 20 miles yesterday and 18 two weeks ago. Overall, my mileage is a little down this month thanks to overbearing heat and humidity and a brand new job/schedule, but I’m happy with where I’m at.

After Chicago, I plan to take about a week to chill before diving into Goofy training.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Right now my training plan ends at my A race marathon in November. But training for that is going great! Following my DopeyBadger plan to the best of my ability. I recently moved into Philadelphia from a rural area, which means all training on concrete instead of the nice, soft rail trail I'm used to training on. My legs hurt the first week but I think I'm finally getting used to it. Given that all my races this fall are on city roads and sidewalks I'm hoping this is better training for that.

After the Philadelphia Marathon in November, I guess I'll ask Billy for an extension on the plan to January. Then February for Princess.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:  I finished my 6 week couch-to-5K-that-morphed-into-10K plan last week, and I’m waiting to start training for the Princess Half until after I get home from Disneyland (I leave on Friday )


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SAFD - Training for the Boston Virtual Marathon. Ran a 20 miler this morning and felt great! I could easily have run much further. My nutrition plan and tailwind are really working for me. It has been a long time since running this far has felt so good. Now, I just need some cooler weather.

For those in the path of Ida - stay safe.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’m not training for anything, which means my workouts have been less than stellar, Need to get my mojo back soon.


----------



## leholcomb

I’m feeling good about Dopey training. I’m normally a wimp when it comes to outdoor runs in the summer but I’ve been pushing through. After all, summer pain is winter gain.  Getting married in less than two weeks with a honeymoon to follow. We will see how training continues….


----------



## opusone

SAFD: could use some encouragement.  Although my training during COVID has been very good (thanks mainly due to the CRAW virtual adventure around the world), I’ve been working through hip bursitis over the past month or so.  I felt I was managing it pretty well (still able to train with shorter runs), and I felt pretty good about starting my official Dopey training plan (starts tomorrow).

However, I signed up for a really small local 5k that I ran yesterday.  Since I was recovering from injury, I decided to treat it as a tempo run instead of a race.  My pacing felt relatively comfortable as I ran the first two miles at a consistent 7:25 pace.  Since I felt good, I sped up a bit for the last mile which also wasn’t a problem.  Unfortunately, some guy tried to pass me in the last 200m, and my competitive spirit kicked in, so I sped up with him until we were close to a sprint near the finish line.  Once we got up to sprint speed, my hip immediately made itself known, and I slowed down (thereby losing this insignificant competition between the two of us).

Needless to say, it was my own stupid fault that I reinvigorated my injury, but it hurt a good amount yesterday.  It’s feeling quite a bit better today, but I still feel I’ve set myself back a couple weeks.  Just frustrated with myself as this is the third injury in a row for me.  I am usually pretty smart when dealing with injuries, but feel that I somewhat blew it yesterday.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m into the taper for the Weymouth Woods 50k trail race down in Southern Pines, NC next Saturday. Training has gone really well for it, even if the heat and humidity seems to be affecting me more than usual this summer. The race next weekend will be interesting. It starts at 8am and we’ve typically been in the mid- to upper 70s with dew points just a degree or two lower at that time lately. It could well be a slog with the tree cover proving to be a double edged sword by providing shade, but preventing a cooling breeze.

ETA:  I’ll take a couple of easy-ish weeks following the race and then jump right into full Dopey training.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Training is slow right now.  Recovering from a broken foot has taken longer than expected.  I feel almost better but there’s still a little bit of pain so I’ve started to run some intervals but have mostly been walking 5k distances a few times a week.  

I have a local 10k next week and a 5k the week after.  Then the virtual Boston Marathon in October, LA in November and the 10k and Half Marathon in Dallas in December.  So I’m not worried about the distance and I’m a slower runner anyway, so not concerned too much on time.  I just need to get pain free so I can start running more.


----------



## NewYKRunner

A couple weeks ago I jumped right into week 11 or 12 of the Galloway Dopey training. I have the Calgary Marathon in 3 weeks and after that I’m back to the Dopey training full time and will try to follow the schedule religiously.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I have a local 10k on Halloween with the Disney 10k next after that.  I started working with a run coach this month and it’s gone really well.  I had a strong 6-mile run yesterday and despite a blister, I was very happy with the run.  I did get rid of those socks and ordered two new socks.  I use mohair socks for my runs and I do need to replace a couple more pairs.  They’re over 2 years old at this point with a lot of mileage on each pair.


----------



## FFigawi

@opusone don’t beat yourself up too much. Many of us have done something similar in the past. You know your recovery routine works. Not fun, but doing it again will get you back to where you want to be.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I'm training for my first Dopey, and I switched from the Galloway training plan to a much-improved @DopeyBadger plan a few weeks ago. I'm not fast, so splitting up the mileage across multiple days is working much better for me (and my schedule). Long, long ago I signed up for virtual Boston (figuring it's probably the only way I'll ever get in) but I'm playing it by ear and will gauge how I feel a week or so out to determine if I actually do it. I'm concerned about taking time off for recovery at that point my training schedule.

I bought a treadmill in January so all my training so far has been indoors. Now that the overnight temps are getting cooler (high 50s, low 60s), I will start building in some outdoor miles. So far, so good!

p.s. I almost forgot, I picked up new shoes to try and I LOVE THEM! I normally run in NewBalance Fuel Cell Propel, and my local running store had a try-out day for the Fuel Cell Elite V2. They are probably overkill for my ability, but they are so squishy, yet responsive, breathable and soooo light weight. I'm going to try and reserve them for my longer runs in hopes I can use them for Dopey.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m 33 days out from my marathon, and trying to not freak out with what I’m sure are all of the “first timer/new runner” feelings. How will I ever make it through 26.2 miles? Will I be trained enough? What if the weather is it’s usual cold/wet self?  What if my shoes are a huge problem? (My feet start to get sore at about 9-10 miles right now.) Will I be able to finish before the cutoff time? What if I HATE it, and I’m already signed up for Goofy so I HAVE to do another one?

once that race is done I’ll be asking Billy for a bridge plan to get to goofy and MW. And hopefully I’ll have a sense of how much time/days per week I can realistically train with the kids back in school and all of the sports.


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m 33 days out from my marathon, and trying to not freak out with what I’m sure are all of the “first timer/new runner” feelings. How will I ever make it through 26.2 miles? Will I be trained enough? What if the weather is it’s usual cold/wet self?  What if my shoes are a huge problem? (My feet start to get sore at about 9-10 miles right now.) Will I be able to finish before the cutoff time? What if I HATE it, and I’m already signed up for Goofy so I HAVE to do another one?
> 
> once that race is done I’ll be asking Billy for a bridge plan to get to goofy and MW. And hopefully I’ll have a sense of how much time/days per week I can realistically train with the kids back in school and all of the sports.



Trust your training
Trust your training
Trust your training

The weather will be whatever it decides to be. Be prepared to adapt to it, but don’t worry about it.

If you haven’t figured out if your shoes are right by now, you’re not going to.  Trying to change/adjust at this point is far more likely to cause a new problem than solve an existing one.

You will run to the best of your ability based on your training. If that’s within the cutoff time, you’ll be fine because, wait for it, you trusted your training.

During miles 17-26.2 you WILL hate it. You will question the multitude of life choices that have brought you to this point of being so miserable.

When (not if) you cross the finish line you will experience a rush of adrenaline and emotions that make it all worthwhile. You will start to think “when can I do this again?”  You’re already signed up for Goofy, so problem solved!


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD: I’m mostly trying to get my speed back up to snuff before the Wine & Dine 10k


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m 33 days out from my marathon, and trying to not freak out with what I’m sure are all of the “first timer/new runner” feelings. How will I ever make it through 26.2 miles? Will I be trained enough? What if the weather is it’s usual cold/wet self?  What if my shoes are a huge problem? (My feet start to get sore at about 9-10 miles right now.) Will I be able to finish before the cutoff time? What if I HATE it, and I’m already signed up for Goofy so I HAVE to do another one?
> 
> once that race is done I’ll be asking Billy for a bridge plan to get to goofy and MW. And hopefully I’ll have a sense of how much time/days per week I can realistically train with the kids back in school and all of the sports.


Yeah, marathons are a love, hate kinda thing. Be prepared to hate it, but know that the feeling will pass and you will still have a blast at WDW.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I just finished week 1 of my marathon plan, so not much to report.  Ran my blind progression run too slowly, and my Easy B run too quickly, but not concerned--it's just something to work on.

@FFigawi I think I saw your mojo the other day hitchhiking its way back towards you (admittedly, the ocean crossing could be problematic!) I'm sure you'll find something real or virtual to give you focus.


----------



## HangWithMerida

BuckeyeBama said:


> Yeah, marathons are a love, hate kinda thing. Be prepared to hate it, but know that the feeling will pass and you will still have a blast at WDW.



This is one of the reasons I have been hesitant to run a marathon. Just getting to race day will involve long runs of a length that I also feel like I will hate. But I also kinda want to do it.  Maybe next year. Whatever, I should just admit to myself that I’m going to do it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m 33 days out from my marathon, and trying to not freak out with what I’m sure are all of the “first timer/new runner” feelings. How will I ever make it through 26.2 miles? Will I be trained enough? What if the weather is it’s usual cold/wet self?  What if my shoes are a huge problem? (My feet start to get sore at about 9-10 miles right now.) Will I be able to finish before the cutoff time? What if I HATE it, and I’m already signed up for Goofy so I HAVE to do another one?
> 
> once that race is done I’ll be asking Billy for a bridge plan to get to goofy and MW. And hopefully I’ll have a sense of how much time/days per week I can realistically train with the kids back in school and all of the sports.





camaker said:


> Trust your training
> Trust your training
> Trust your training
> 
> The weather will be whatever it decides to be. Be prepared to adapt to it, but don’t worry about it.
> 
> If you haven’t figured out if your shoes are right by now, you’re not going to.  Trying to change/adjust at this point is far more likely to cause a new problem than solve an existing one.
> 
> You will run to the best of your ability based on your training. If that’s within the cutoff time, you’ll be fine because, wait for it, you trusted your training.
> 
> During miles 17-26.2 you WILL hate it. You will question the multitude of life choices that have brought you to this point of being so miserable.
> 
> When (not if) you cross the finish line you will experience a rush of adrenaline and emotions that make it all worthwhile. You will start to think “when can I do this again?”  You’re already signed up for Goofy, so problem solved!



@camaker absolutely nailed it.  So I'll just say, "this, this, this..".


----------



## Guidman

SAFD:
I have the Erie Marathon in two weeks then three other races (10k, HM, 10-miler) thru the first weekend in November.  I guess grinding would be the best way to describe how the mileage and training is going now.  I'll look forward to going into relative maintenance mode come November to get me to Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Starting from scratch maybe this week. Maybe. We’ll see.


----------



## pixarmom

SAFD Park:  Epcot!  I love Disney but don't particularly love amusement parks, so it's always been a favorite. DHS is probably in second place because I really like ToT and @mateojr's reaction to Mickey and Minnie's Railroad makes me so very happy.



DopeyBadger said:


> Train slow to race fast.



My @DopeyBadger training plan resulted in a half marathon PR in the middle of the plan and a marathon PR at the end of it.  Not only did this advice work from a goal perspective (met both of my long-term running goals) but I was able to continue loving running throughout the training process.

SAFD Training:  I've been maintenance running low mileage 6 days per week since the start of COVID and happy with that.  Very excited to start training for Wine and Dine in two weeks - following the first half of my @DopeyBadger Goofy plan for that!


----------



## Marebear_runs

SAFD: I learned the hard way I’m not coordinated enough to be a trail runner. Twisted my ankle on a rock within 5 minutes. Right now, I’m two weeks completely off running. Pain is gone but it’s still a little puffy. I’m mostly trying not to be stupid by talking myself into running again yet…and trying not to stress about all the time off.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: Too early to tell but the training is going well.  I just finished week 1 and today ran my fastest 5K since 2017 and I haven't started the speed/temp part of my training plan so I think if nothing else my fall races should go well.


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:
Haven't started Dopey training yet.  I have a half marathon in two weeks that I need to get through first and then will pickup the Dopey training.

Had many ups and down over the past two months dealing with a Shin Splint injury.  It has sidelined me multiple times and has impacted my fitness and cardio.  I am almost questioning if I should be doing the Half in two weeks.

The upside is I have finally discovered the power of foam rolling out the shin splints.  I think this will help me get back on track.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I am going through a dip.  Work is absolutely insane right now and the weather has been so HOT!  I have never been a morning person so that leaves running to after work and weekends.  So I am struggling some with sticking to the milage I set out.  But hoping for a better month in September to get back into the grove. Thank goodness for CRAW, it has given me some structure to get out when I would rather collapse after a 12 hour day and it is still hot.


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD: I had to limit/quit running in May and June due to knee pain. MRI and sports medicine doc indicated that I have 3 issues all converging on the same area of my right knee; old meniscus tears, arthritis, and IT band. Combination of better stretching, icing, rolling, and anti-inflammatory meds have all but eliminated the pain.

Once I started back up, I gave @DopeyBadger an impossible challenge; a 9-week training plan to get me to the Des Plaines River Trail Marathon on October 17th. Billy of course came through, at least to get me to the starting line. We will figure out paces and miles as we get closer to the race. I ran a 10 nautical mile (11.5 miles) race last week at my easy / long run pace with no drama at all.

I hope to run/walk at least the first 17-20 miles of the DPRT marathon before walking, but it's still too early to predict anything. That should at least give me a smooth transition to the W&D HM in November and the Marathon in January.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  I have Memphis Ironman 70.3 coming up in 5 weeks, so I have been focused on that.  My long run is up to 11miles, and weekly run mileage is in the 20-25 range so I should be pretty well set to jump into Goofy training mid-October after I recover from the 70.3 (banning any major injury or illness!).  I honestly haven't even mapped out a Goofy training strategy yet - this SAFD is a reminder to get on that!


----------



## Livelovedance

The Expert said:


> SAFD: I'm training for my first Dopey, and I switched from the Galloway training plan to a much-improved @DopeyBadger plan a few weeks ago. I'm not fast, so splitting up the mileage across multiple days is working much better for me (and my schedule).


SAFD:
Quoting @The Expert because this is practically my answer, except I'm training for my first marathon (not Dopey). I started with the Galloway plan, which seemed totally manageable and reasonable considering I use the run/walk method. However, looking ahead at the increasing long run mileage made me so anxious. I started to get that "Can I actually do this?" feeling, and I was worried that I was setting myself up to fail. Dedicating more time to running allowed me to switch to a @DopeyBadger plan, which has already brought me more confidence and motivation!

Today's run was a feel good run, which was needed after a not-so-feel-good run yesterday. I'm loving "train slow to run fast;" I look forward to running even on the hotter days! This summer I ended up purchasing a lot of different gear (new sneakers, a handheld water bottle, fuel, new leggings...) and while it has been costly, I already know it's worth it. I'm still only in the beginning of my plan, but the idea of running a marathon is already starting to feel more possible than ever before. I'm prioritizing me and the miles, and thinking ahead about how to get them done. I'm really looking forward to Marathon Weekend!


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Just about to enter the peak of my training for a marathon October 24th (Vermont City). Did a 16 mile run in Lake Placid that was one of the hardest (over 1,100 feet of incline) but maintained a < 9 min/mi pace. Was very happy with that given how hilly it was. Following the same plan that I used to PR Dopey 2020 after running NYC in 2019.


----------



## steph0808

Did 16 miles today for my second-longest week run up to the Wineglass Marathon in early October. I felt good through about mile 12 but then was blah the rest of the way. 1. I didn't eat enough carbs last night - I like to have spaghetti or pizza for anything about 10 miles and simply forgot. 2. It was muggy as all get out - 70 degrees + 70 dew point at 6:30 a.m. and 10 degrees warmer when I finished. 

Otherwise, I'm feeling much better about where I'm at compared to the stupid giving blood/cold combo I did two weeks ago. My HR has finally dropped back down and my VO2 max went back up a point. I think today was just a combo of bad things - my four earlier runs this week went very well. I'll be smarter when I do my 16 again in two weeks.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: week 9 of Dopey training done. I’m following a modified Galloway plan - a little behind in the long runs due to some vacation but have a plan to catch up over the next 4-6 weeks. I’m feeling pretty good. Have done the Goofy and this will be my third Disney marathon.

The training plan I really need though is getting up in time to make the last bus at 3am 4 days in a row…..


----------



## Sara W

SAFD: my son tested positive for Covid last weekend. Between quarantining, his isolation, virtual learning for 2 kids, no kids to help with chores, work and crazy heat- after not doing anything all week I decided it would be a roll back week for me. Did 6 mi Galloway yesterday and it went pretty well. Had my magic mile this morning, but I really don’t understand what that means since this is my first time doing the training . But we are out of quarantine (except my son)!!


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: Training for Brazos Bend 100 miler in December and will adjust post-race for Dopey a month later.  Ran Capt'n Karl's Reveille Peak Ranch 30k this weekend.  My first race after a stress fracture and it went well.  I still have some work to do restoring my conditioning.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I generally stay in good running shape year-round so to start training for a January marathon this early doesn't work for me.
I will up my mileage come late October and go from there.
I never really do longer runs than 12 milers so I applaud those running twenties! Yikes!
If you are doing that distance this far out, isn't that peaking a bit early?

My lack of mileage of course makes 26 miles so much more the adventure.
I always figure that I can tough out that distance regardless of my training.
My way is definitely not for everyone but it works for me.

BTW, I live in Vegas and it's still 110 in the afternoons when I run so I'm a bit of a sadist...
I LOVE running in the heat!
That said, the two 26 degree Disney marathons and the 26 degree half will always be an incredible adventure!
Is is too early to speculate on January weather?


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

SAFD: Im in the "Need motivation" camp!.

Currently training for a HM on 12th September, done 11 miles last week and doing one last big run (Possibly the full distance) on Wednesday before lots of rest days!.

I then switch to the galloway training as i am signed up for my first ever disney race and i thought id be utterly bonkers and jump in at the deep end with a dopey challenge.

However, im a UK resident and as things stand right now, i cant enter the US. I am double jabbed (And apparently we will be rolling out booster jabs from September over here, so i may even have a third jab by November/December time!), ive booked everything, hotel, flight, etc.... ive done everything i can thats in my hands.

With everything currently happening over there at the moment though i dont see the US government lifting the travel exemptions for visitors and thats where its hard to get my motivation going to run longer distances. I'll be honest and say i dont really enjoy running more than about 10 miles in any one run but when there is a clear goal and target it gives me the strength to get my trainers laced up and go for it....... as of right now, once this current HM ends on 12 September, the want to go out and run further distances.... just isnt there (I do have another HM in October, but i'll keep my training on "tick over" at around 9/10 mile runs usually)

I look at the galloway plan and i see a 15 mile run in a few weeks time.... a distance i have never covered in one run (HM is my PB) and the motivation to go out and do it..... 0%. If i knew dopey was 100% on for me, no worries.... give my trainers and ill probably grumble all 15 miles but i will do it..... but right now...... the willing just isnt there (Think Sadness from "Inside out" when joy is literally having to drag her around whilst they look for Riley's memories!).

Sorry for the negative nelly post but its nice to share my running feelings (And in particular Disney running feelings) with like minded runners


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: I'm a year-round runner who aims for 40-50 mpw, so I'm not really "training" for Dopey in Jan.  I'm building up into the 60-70 mpw range for a target marathon in November, and then I'll drop back down to 40-50 again in Dec.  RunDisney events have never been target races for me, so as long as I have enough fitness to finish, that's all that matters.


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD: Hopefully it’s going as well as I think it is. I’ve been running regularly for the past few years as I find habits easier to keep than to start and upped it to 4 weekdays with a long run on Saturday when races started getting scheduled again. My ‘A’ race marathon is in 5 weeks and I am on target with my made up plan.
Doing 5.2 miles every M-Th AM and have a couple 17 mile Sat runs completed. Next Sat will be 20. Tried something new this past weekend, ran a half with the first 10 at long run pace (10’45”) and the last 3 at 8’30” to get a feel for running on tired legs. My goal is a sub 4 and everything says that I can do it so we will see.
The trick will be running the virtual Boston 6 days later and then W&D weekend before some rest and jumping into Dopey training.
Glad it seems to be going good for most, hope to see you all in 127 days.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Grumpy_42K said:


> I generally stay in good running shape year-round so to start training for a January marathon this early doesn't work for me.
> I will up my mileage come late October and go from there.
> I never really do longer runs than 12 milers so I applaud those running twenties! Yikes!
> If you are doing that distance this far out, isn't that peaking a bit early?
> 
> My lack of mileage of course makes 26 miles so much more the adventure.
> I always figure that I can tough out that distance regardless of my training.
> My way is definitely not for everyone but it works for me.



I think some of us are training for Marathons in October and November. That's why I'm putting long miles in. You go from 12 to 26.2? I can't image not having those 20 mile training runs.


----------



## hauntedcity

SAFD: Bad, bad, bad.
I'm training for an Oct 2 Half, and was doing great through 9 miles.  As of a couple weeks ago, I've fallen off a metaphorical cliff.  I've been exhausted and had shortness of breath even on short runs.  Negative COVID test, so that's not it. I saw my doctor last week, and her best guess right now is a combination of heat, humidity, allergies, and potentially new asthma.  My Saturday run was a debacle, as well.  I started out okay, but after about 6 miles was stopping frequently to take deep breaths.  I've been running for over 10 years now and have never experienced anything like this.
So, anyway, I'm extremely frustrated right now. I'm not sure what my doctor is looking for, but I'm going to schedule a chest x-ray this week.
Hopefully this will get figured out quickly.  Over the years, I've had knee issues, toe issues, back issues, motivation issues, eating-way-too-many-cookies issues, and more, but nothing that affected my breathing.


----------



## garneska

SAFD:  Today was Week 1 Day 1 of training for Jan.  I am a year round runner but this year, 2021, has not been so good.  I had a calf strain in April that sidelined my mileage in both April and May.  I got my mileage back up to my usual 35 - 40 miles per week in july and aug.  Then two weeks before today i got sick, so i have been off for two weeks.  I was worried about my run today.  Thankfully it was only 4 miles.  For a change i did manage to go slow.  Tomorrow is supposed to be a short tempo run but i think i am going to throw pacing out this week and just see if i can do the mileage.  While it was hard it was nice to run again.


----------



## SheHulk

Soooo new AP levels were just announced. Looks like PhotoPass/Memory Maker is no longer included. I have a current AP and was counting on getting all my race pics for free. I hope the old benefits apply for the rest of anybody's current AP time.


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Soooo new AP levels were just announced. Looks like PhotoPass/Memory Maker is no longer included. I have a current AP and was counting on getting all my race pics for free. I hope the old benefits apply for the rest of anybody's current AP time.


I’m pretty sure your current pass will have all its current benefits - plus you can have a couple additional park reservations if you are not staying on property. 
It did say that photopass would be discounted (less than $99) for renewals, but I didn’t see what that discount would be…


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: Training is going... not great, Bob! I've managed to get out for short runs 1-2x/week but this Texas heat is just punishing. I need to become an early morning person pretty rapidly, though!


----------



## Disney at Heart

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m pretty sure your current pass will have all its current benefits - plus you can have a couple additional park reservations if you are not staying on property.
> It did say that photopass would be discounted (less than $99) for renewals, but I didn’t see what that discount would be…


I hope you are right, but my current pass already lost one important benefit without warning: early race registration. So, who knows? The only sure thing: Prices go up,  benefits go down.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sara W said:


> Had my magic mile this morning, but I really don’t understand what that means since this is my first time doing the training



I can help.  What was your MM time?


----------



## pluto377

SAFD favorite park- Definitely MK.  Quintessential Disney for me.  Has all my favorite rides and some of my favorite foods.

SAFD training- It's going ok.  I'm using a DopeyBadger plan and had a light week last week because of vacation.  I ended up skipping a few runs though.  This week I can already tell will be weird since the remnants of Ida are scheduled to be here Thursday which is my long run day.  So I've got to do some shuffling.  The hot weather has been killing me and my shoes need replacing, but they discontinued the NB 1260 so I need to find time to get to the running store. Plus it's back to school week and I still have to get supplies and get everything labeled!  And I've managed to gain 5 pounds this summer when I was trying to lose 30.  But I've just got to keep plugging along and being consistent!


----------



## hauntedcity

SheHulk said:


> Soooo new AP levels were just announced. Looks like PhotoPass/Memory Maker is no longer included. I have a current AP and was counting on getting all my race pics for free. I hope the old benefits apply for the rest of anybody's current AP time.



The price went up 25% for the DVC member pass!  And removed PhotoPass.... and let's see... now we have to add in Genie +...


----------



## mtnmjd

SAFD: Currently 1 month out from the 50 miler I am training for and to be honest, I am slightly concerned. The heat and humidity is destroying my long runs and I have been hitting a wall about 2/3 way through. The temps have made it difficult to consume the necessary calories mid-run and staying hydrated is an issue. I have one more long run coming up this weekend before I begin to taper and I am praying for some cooler weather.
I will take a week off after the race before jumping into my Dopey plan but even then it will be a welcome drop off in mileage for awhile.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Is this it?? It's almost Sept - can we Floridians please complain about the heat now?! 

Yeah. I mean, my 5:45am temp this morning was 79, which was VERY exciting: I haven't been below 80 overnight in a while. Sure, the humidity was 98% and the dew point 78* and it never rained last night so the pavement is a million degrees, but I'll take it lolol!

That said, Dopey training is going fine, all things considered. Did a 3/11 b2b this weekend and survived. I'm really looking forward to not needing to get up at 4am every other weekend...


----------



## FFigawi

mtnmjd said:


> SAFD: Currently 1 month out from the 50 miler I am training for and to be honest, I am slightly concerned. The heat and humidity is destroying my long runs and I have been hitting a wall about 2/3 way through. The temps have made it difficult to consume the necessary calories mid-run and staying hydrated is an issue. I have one more long run coming up this weekend before I begin to taper and I am praying for some cooler weather.
> I will take a week off after the race before jumping into my Dopey plan but even then it will be a welcome drop off in mileage for awhile.



Try Tailwind. Gives you fuel and hydration all in one, with generally no issues from heat, nausea, etc.


----------



## MissLiss279

Disney at Heart said:


> I hope you are right, but my current pass already lost one important benefit without warning: early race registration. So, who knows? The only sure thing: Prices go up,  benefits go down.


You’re right. I’m hoping that since you can’t ‘add-on’ to a current pass, that it is still included.


----------



## Sara W

DopeyBadger said:


> I can help.  What was your MM time?


That would be great, thank you!! It was 7:01.


----------



## SheHulk

Cabius said:


> not great, Bob!


Love to see another Mad Men fan on the boards


----------



## mtnmjd

FFigawi said:


> Try Tailwind. Gives you fuel and hydration all in one, with generally no issues from heat, nausea, etc.


ordered, hopefully I get it early this week and can give it a shot at least once before this weekend's long run.
Thank you!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sara W said:


> That would be great, thank you!! It was 7:01.



So if we use Galloway's MM method from the runDisney plan instructions:



A 7:01 mile is a 9:49 min/mile predicted Marathon Tempo (7:01 x 1.4 = 9:49).  Galloway's suggested Long Run pace would be a 11:49 min/mile (9:49 + 2:00 = 11:49).

I get different results if I use Galloway's website instead:



Suggesting a 9:07 min/mile M Tempo and an 11:07 min/mile LR pace.

If I use Jack Daniel's VDOT calculation, I get the following:





Daniels says M Tempo is 8:39 min/mile and LR is around 9:45 pace.

If I plug the mile time trial into my calculator, I get the following suggestions:





***

So if you're following the Galloway plan and doing run/walk, then you want your LR pace to be between 11:07-11:49 min/mile pace based on his two different calculations.  Galloway suggests your M Tempo is between 9:07-9:49 min/mile pace.

You'll notice a fairly large difference between the suggested LR paces for Daniels and myself when using continuous running (9:30-9:45 min/mile).  And that's because Galloway's LR pace has baked in the idea that he wants your run pace to be fairly slow comparatively to current fitness still.  And thus this makes the overall average pace slower by adding in walking breaks.  This is a reason that his plans can go up to 26 miles for a marathon training plan.

If you go with run/walk, then my calculator is suggesting 10:43 min/mile pace for your easy/LRs.  That's based on an estimated 8:43 min/mile marathon + 2 min.  It's suggesting 9:30 min/mile run pace for 95 seconds and 18 min/mile walk pace for 30 seconds.  For the M Tempo it is suggesting to try 3.5 min run with 30 sec walk, with the run around 8:06 pace.  Although you could run slower and extend the duration of the run period.

Daniels and my M Tempo suggestion (8:39-8:43 min/mile) is assuming a Top 6% conversion relative to others with a similar fitness level.  This is using the standard Riegel exp 1.06 calculation.  But if you've done a HM around 1:49:35 recently, then the calculator suggests a 50th percentile marathon finish (and thus M Tempo pace) would be around 4:03 (9:17 min/mile pace).  That's usually why you'll see a M Tempo difference between Galloway's calculator and others.  Daniels is suggesting best case, and Galloway is suggesting something more towards the middle.

Let me know if any of that didn't make sense.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Sara W

DopeyBadger said:


> So if we use Galloway's MM method from the runDisney plan instructions:
> 
> View attachment 600982
> 
> A 7:01 mile is a 9:49 min/mile predicted Marathon Tempo (7:01 x 1.4 = 9:49).  Galloway's suggested Long Run pace would be a 11:49 min/mile (9:49 + 2:00 = 11:49).
> 
> I get different results if I use Galloway's website instead:
> 
> View attachment 600983
> 
> Suggesting a 9:07 min/mile M Tempo and an 11:07 min/mile LR pace.
> 
> Let me know if any of that didn't make sense.  Hope it helps!


Whew! Thank you for spelling it out! I'm going to go take notes and digest. My long runs have been around 9:40 ave pace with 2 min run/30 sec walk. 11:07 seems really slow to me. I haven't done a half in a few years, but you are right- I previously averaged around 1:50. My fulls have been slower (and not nearly as fun) than my HMs, which is why I'm trying out Galloway. Thanks for the guidance! Now I know what speeds to do my mid-week Peloton marathon training runs at.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Chicago Marathon training right now!!! It's been hard training here in FL during the summer, but I'm getting it done. The heat/humidity really got to me last week so I took an extra rest day and it was just what I needed. My plan has been challenging in a good way. It's pushed me out of my comfort zone at times with some of the workouts (hello Yasso 800s and Fartleks), but it's built up my confidence at the same time. I was supposed to have surgery in October right after I got back from Chicago, take time off to recover then jump back into Dopey training, but it's up in the air right now with Covid. If it's canceled I'm waiting until after Dopey to have the surgery. I don't want to do it during the holidays and most importantly miss out on Dopey!!!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Training is non existent. I haven't run since Star Wars 2019 and have zero plans to start training for the half until October. I don't try for speed, just to run and have fun so 12 weeks is plenty of time for me to get ready and who knew that I would ever be saying *that* lol?


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> SAFD: Chicago Marathon training right now!!! It's been hard training here in FL during the summer, but I'm getting it done. The heat/humidity really got to me last week so I took an extra rest day and it was just what I needed. My plan has been challenging in a good way. It's pushed me out of my comfort zone at times with some of the workouts (hello Yasso 800s and Fartleks), but it's built up my confidence at the same time. I was supposed to have surgery in October right after I got back from Chicago, take time off to recover then jump back into Dopey training, but it's up in the air right now with Covid. If it's canceled I'm waiting until after Dopey to have the surgery. I don't want to do it during the holidays and most importantly miss out on Dopey!!!



The Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) appreciates your dedication.


----------



## cburnett11

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite park?


I'm gonna say EPCOT for nostalgic reasons as how I remember it at it's peak.  But honestly I'll cop out and say depending on my mood, crowds, temps, food cravings, etc... it can be any of the 4 WDW parks. 



lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, it’s a training check-in! How are things going? Want to brag? Need encouragement? Here’s your place for it.



I feel like I'm cramming for a test.  I got a surprise email from BAA a week and a half ago where they decided to let some people that were close to the cutoff into the October field.  I was training to peak for Indy Marathon in early November, but now trying to (carefully) ramp up a bit to try to run Boston a little better than a long training run.  Hopefully I come through the fall unscathed and will be healthy for Dopey.



camaker said:


> During miles 17-26.2 you WILL hate it. You will question the multitude of life choices that have brought you to this point of being so miserable.
> 
> When (not if) you cross the finish line you will experience a rush of adrenaline and emotions that make it all worthwhile. You will start to think “when can I do this again?” You’re already signed up for Goofy, so problem solved!


 There's so much truth in this entire post by @camaker.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SAFD: Training... (for marathon) Technically started August 1st, but I'm being careful to keep a slow buildup. I'm creating quite the hybrid... A Hanson's Advanced plan, with a quicker build-up for the long runs (due to all the base running I've been doing), stretched to a 9-day cycle, using the Stryd power meter to govern the paces. Even though it's early, the 9-day cycle seems to be the bomb. I'm also incorporating a lot more strength work than normal. (Getting old, and all that.) We'll see how it goes when the tempo runs start to get longer, but so far I'm pleased. I just need to be patient.

Re: Heat and Humidity... I'm now convinced that a low sodium diet is the way to go. I'm on a MUCH better diet than I was last summer, and I have to say there's no comparison when it comes to comfort level. It's still muggy and sweaty as all get out, but the way I feel after is night and day, even on the hard days. Other than being drenched in sweat, I feel great.

Re: new APs... We were already leaning towards a change, (and unless we pick up a lotto ticket that hits) it seems this seals the deal in making Marathon Weekend our swan song for runDisney. It's been a mostly great ride, and hoping to make this one count.


----------



## jmasgat

cburnett11 said:


> I feel like I'm cramming for a test. I got a surprise email from BAA a week and a half ago where they decided to let some people that were close to the cutoff into the October field. I was training to peak for Indy Marathon in early November, but now trying to (carefully) ramp up a bit to try to run Boston a little better than a long training run. Hopefully I come through the fall unscathed and will be healthy for Dopey.



Congrats on getting in to Boston! Wonder what caused that--maybe int'l runners not being able to get into the country?


----------



## 1lilspark

SheHulk said:


> Soooo new AP levels were just announced. Looks like PhotoPass/Memory Maker is no longer included. I have a current AP and was counting on getting all my race pics for free. I hope the old benefits apply for the rest of anybody's current AP time.


From my understanding APs that renew before 9/7 will be grandfathered into the old program plus certain tiers as of 9/8 will have additional rolling reservation allotment (I personally only had gold for photopass usage over race weekends most likely will downgrade levels and add photopass for ONLY $90ish more than what I’m paying now unless there is a price increase before April and/or an Add on for genie+ 


hauntedcity said:


> The price went up 25% for the DVC member pass!  And removed PhotoPass.... and let's see... now we have to add in Genie +...


I’m hoping that once genie + launches they eventually will bake in an AP add on so the only extra would be the ala carte rides


----------



## cburnett11

jmasgat said:


> Congrats on getting in to Boston! Wonder what caused that--maybe int'l runners not being able to get into the country?



Thanks!  I’m guessing that was it.  The email and what I’ve “heard” suggested this offer was pretty limited, but I haven’t seen anything that said why they did it.  Perhaps they decided they could take the field up to a bit over 2/3rds the normal size or maybe it is because of international cancelations.

At first I thought it was a scam.  Then I wasn’t even sure I wanted to accept.  1) it was gonna cause me to have to ramp up training sooner.  2) I already knew my BQ was also going to be eligible for 2022 when this might be a more normal Boston event.  But then I quickly decided that this is what I had wanted so badly and no way should I pass… if nothing else, I’ve learned nothing should be taken for granted in the last 1.5 years.


----------



## shellott-hill

hauntedcity said:


> SAFD: Bad, bad, bad.
> I'm training for an Oct 2 Half, and was doing great through 9 miles.  As of a couple weeks ago, I've fallen off a metaphorical cliff.  I've been exhausted and had shortness of breath even on short runs.  Negative COVID test, so that's not it. I saw my doctor last week, and her best guess right now is a combination of heat, humidity, allergies, and potentially new asthma.  My Saturday run was a debacle, as well.  I started out okay, but after about 6 miles was stopping frequently to take deep breaths.  I've been running for over 10 years now and have never experienced anything like this.
> So, anyway, I'm extremely frustrated right now. I'm not sure what my doctor is looking for, but I'm going to schedule a chest x-ray this week.
> Hopefully this will get figured out quickly.  Over the years, I've had knee issues, toe issues, back issues, motivation issues, eating-way-too-many-cookies issues, and more, but nothing that affected my breathing.


I have been experiencing the same thing!  A shortness of breath and a tightness in the chest that requires me to stop multiple times during my runs.  I do have seasonal allergies, but made it through most of the summer without any issue.  Only in the last few weeks has it been a problem.

Let me know what you find out.  I may need to go an get an inhaler if this continues.


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: Like many of you, I am slogging through summer training runs. My “A” race is The Avenue of the Giants HM on Sept 19. It got postponed from the traditional weekend in May due to COVID. I’m not thrilled with all the miles during our summer heat and humidity in southern Arkansas, but completing my DopeyBadger training plan is what convinced me that I have a great chance of fulfilling my dream of running Dopey! I decided that life’s too short to put it off!!


----------



## Lake183

SAFD: (Dopey Training) Similar experience to everyone. The end of summer is ROUGH. The last two weeks I had to run in Minn, Florida and NY. (Surprisingly, worst humidity was Minn.) A lot of life changes going on right now and running is the perfect stress relief. I have found a lot of comfort in my DopeyBadger plan. I love not second guessing if what I'm doing is too much/too little--I go run and move on with my day. 

Hoping to do better with nutrition going forward, that's my next focus as things settle down.


----------



## figmentfan84

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone else who signed up through a charity has received their link to register through runDisney? Or, if you have in the past, do you remember approximately when you received it? Thanks!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

I am doing a mixed program right now focused on losing weight while keeping relatively low impact. The biggest thing that can derail me is injury by trying to do too much too soon. Weekdays I am doing 30-45 minutes of biking and HIIT, sometimes one or the other sometimes both. Runs are on weekends until I can take off a few more pounds.

My biggest challenge is changing my diet. As a person eating solo nearly every meal, and having a huge aversion to food waste, it is very difficult for me to eat in the right portions and keep to moderation on the less healthy portions of my diet.  Getting past the hurdle of being able to throw things away, eating only what I need/enjoy, and not beating myself up when I fall short is a constant struggle.

I’m getting there though.


----------



## azrivest

figmentfan84 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone else who signed up through a charity has received their link to register through runDisney? Or, if you have in the past, do you remember approximately when you received it? Thanks!



For my charity, I need to have fulfilled my donation goal before they'll send me my registration link


----------



## figmentfan84

azrivest said:


> For my charity, I need to have fulfilled my donation goal before they'll send me my registration link


Thanks! I hit my goal last month, so I'm guessing they're still waiting on rD. I messaged them, but haven't heard back yet - I was just curious as to others' experiences. I appreciate it!


----------



## hauntedcity

1lilspark said:


> I’m hoping that once genie + launches they eventually will bake in an AP add on so the only extra would be the ala carte rides



I'd love it, but I'm guessing that won't happen.  Disney values non-AP guests more than passholders, because they supposedly spend more money.  Why would they give "free FastPasses" to guests who _could_ come very single day (and can afford to wait more in line because they come back frequently) and risk alienating their MVG's (More Valuable Guests)?

I think it would be more likely that Disney would put out some package deals that include hotel, park, Genie+, and maybe even dining.  They could big-time up-sale the one-timers (my new name for non-AP holders ), and grab even MORE money from them.


----------



## hauntedcity

shellott-hill said:


> I have been experiencing the same thing!  A shortness of breath and a tightness in the chest that requires me to stop multiple times during my runs.  I do have seasonal allergies, but made it through most of the summer without any issue.  Only in the last few weeks has it been a problem.
> 
> Let me know what you find out.  I may need to go an get an inhaler if this continues.



Are you in the Midwest?  I live in Indianapolis, and our humidity has been over 90% every time I go running. I'm usually out early, before the temps get into the upper 70's, but the humidity still makes it brutal. I got an inhaler for the first time last week, and it seemed to work for a couple days, but Saturday just kicked my butt.  I'm actually taking today off from running.

Anyway, I'll never give up trying!   I'll let you know how it's going, if you do the same!


----------



## shellott-hill

hauntedcity said:


> Are you in the Midwest?  I live in Indianapolis, and our humidity has been over 90% every time I go running. I'm usually out early, before the temps get into the upper 70's, but the humidity still makes it brutal. I got an inhaler for the first time last week, and it seemed to work for a couple days, but Saturday just kicked my butt.  I'm actually taking today off from running.
> 
> Anyway, I'll never give up trying!   I'll let you know how it's going, if you do the same!


I am up in the NNW in Western Canada.  Our summer has been plagued with a lot of smoke from fires in British Columbia.   I am wondering if the accumulation of smoke over the majority of the summer has had a negative impact.  I am going to attempt a run today.  I shall see what happens.


----------



## The Expert

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For anyone doing Dopey/Goofy/Marathon, have you started training yet? The Galloway Dopey plan was at 9 miles on Saturday. Got it done but it was super humid and not pretty. I’m really going to need fall to show up soon! I don’t know how any of you Florida runners do it.





shellott-hill said:


> I have been experiencing the same thing!  A shortness of breath and a tightness in the chest that requires me to stop multiple times during my runs.  I do have seasonal allergies, but made it through most of the summer without any issue.  Only in the last few weeks has it been a problem.
> 
> Let me know what you find out.  I may need to go an get an inhaler if this continues.



I wonder if you perhaps had asymptomatic Covid without realizing it, and by the time you tested it was negative? It sounds like pretty classic post-Covid symptoms from people I've known who have had asymptomatic or mild cases. Might be worth an antibody test? Though I'm not sure if the treatment is that different from asthma, at least until we learn more about treating for this.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Tomorrow is the first day of September. And September is the month that they apparently usually release what the MW medals look like.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

pluto377 said:


> SAFD favorite park- Definitely MK.  Quintessential Disney for me.  Has all my favorite rides and some of my favorite foods.
> 
> SAFD training- It's going ok.  I'm using a DopeyBadger plan and had a light week last week because of vacation.  I ended up skipping a few runs though.  This week I can already tell will be weird since the remnants of Ida are scheduled to be here Thursday which is my long run day.  So I've got to do some shuffling.  The hot weather has been killing me and my shoes need replacing, but they discontinued the NB 1260 so I need to find time to get to the running store. Plus it's back to school week and I still have to get supplies and get everything labeled!  And I've managed to gain 5 pounds this summer when I was trying to lose 30.  But I've just got to keep plugging along and being consistent!


Sorry to hear about the weight.  I can relate to that effort not going as intended. 
And can't emphasize enough the importance of replacing worn shoes. 

Good luck with it


----------



## Tall Todd

Any idea how we add Memory Maker/Photo Pass when just doing a resort stay? No park tickets at all. Just doing the Marathon and hanging at the resort.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

Tall Todd said:


> Any idea how we add Memory Maker/Photo Pass when just doing a resort stay? No park tickets at all. Just doing the Marathon and hanging at the resort.



Good question! It _looks _like you can purchase for just one day by itself, but I wouldn't until you talked to someone at customer service. You might make their heads explode, but they are the only ones I can think of who could find out.


----------



## Naomeri

Tall Todd said:


> Any idea how we add Memory Maker/Photo Pass when just doing a resort stay? No park tickets at all. Just doing the Marathon and hanging at the resort.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/
The only thing I would be curious about if buying just one day is the fine print “_Memory Maker One Day Includes all your Disney PhotoPass media from *6:00 a.m. ET* on the date of activation through 5:59 a.m. ET the following day._”

If the events start before 6am, what happens to any early pictures?


----------



## leholcomb

Naomeri said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/
> The only thing I would be curious about if buying just one day is the fine print “_Memory Maker One Day Includes all your Disney PhotoPass media from *6:00 a.m. ET* on the date of activation through 5:59 a.m. ET the following day._”
> 
> If the events start before 6am, what happens to any early pictures?


IF you needed any pictures prior to 6AM, you would need to purchase the prior day as well.


----------



## Jason Bryer

leholcomb said:


> IF you needed any pictures prior to 6AM, you would need to purchase the prior day as well.



I don't think this is true. In 2019 I purchased the one day photo pass and got all the photos. Note that I didn't purchase until the next day after I reviewed all the previews and decided it was worth it.


----------



## Tall Todd

Jason Bryer said:


> I don't think this is true. In 2019 I purchased the one day photo pass and got all the photos. Note that I didn't purchase until the next day after I reviewed all the previews and decided it was worth it.


Could you add multiple bibs?


----------



## 1lilspark

Tall Todd said:


> Could you add multiple bibs?


You can add up to 5 I believe


----------



## stitchsnk

Hi! I've been pretty quiet on the boards this year. I had a baby in April and decided, what the heck, let's sign up for the WDW Marathon! I was supposed to run Dopey this past January, but I would have been 1. 24 weeks pregnant, and 2. it didn't happen. 
SAFD: Following Galloway we are up to week 10 (right? is my math off?) so heading to 11 miles this weekend. While I ran and strength trained my entire pregnancy, up until ~36 weeks, nothing prepared me for how difficult it would be to get back to running. I waited the allotted amount of time after birth, did my lame and boring, but vitally important, exercises to ensure I was strong enough. I am soooo much slower than even during my pregnancy! Regardless, I'm sticking to it. Recovery has been pretty good, with minimal aches so far. Overall, training has been successful given all of the factors going into my new running season.


----------



## Baloo in MI

PkbaughAR said:


> SAFD: Like many of you, I am slogging through summer training runs. My “A” race is The Avenue of the Giants HM on Sept 19. It got postponed from the traditional weekend in May due to COVID.


That is one of my wishlist races.  I lived and worked in Weott for a number of years but never ran the race.  Now I live across the country from there and wish I had taken advantage when I was there.  Enjoy the race, and please do a race report.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I have a few marathons in October and November. The plan is to take things easy and try not to get burned out. Right now I’m struggling with motivation to do my longer (1.5 hour) runs on weekdays. Since these races aren’t going to be for time- just for fun - I am trying to get in at least an hour for those runs. Hopefully this all works out???


----------



## Herding_Cats

stitchsnk said:


> Hi! I've been pretty quiet on the boards this year. I had a baby in April and decided, what the heck, let's sign up for the WDW Marathon! I was supposed to run Dopey this past January, but I would have been 1. 24 weeks pregnant, and 2. it didn't happen.
> SAFD: Following Galloway we are up to week 10 (right? is my math off?) so heading to 11 miles this weekend. While I ran and strength trained my entire pregnancy, up until ~36 weeks, nothing prepared me for how difficult it would be to get back to running. I waited the allotted amount of time after birth, did my lame and boring, but vitally important, exercises to ensure I was strong enough. I am soooo much slower than even during my pregnancy! Regardless, I'm sticking to it. Recovery has been pretty good, with minimal aches so far. Overall, training has been successful given all of the factors going into my new running season.



congrats on the baby!  They sure are life changing in so many ways!


----------



## CP3uhoh

SAFD: late on this but training was going well but now have a golf ball in my left calf, not really affecting anything or horribly uncomfortable, just worried a long run this weekend makes it much worse. Also saw someone else in Texas note the weather, I am also ready to end wringing out my shirts post run .


----------



## Sara W

stitchsnk said:


> Hi! I've been pretty quiet on the boards this year. I had a baby in April and decided, what the heck, let's sign up for the WDW Marathon! I was supposed to run Dopey this past January, but I would have been 1. 24 weeks pregnant, and 2. it didn't happen.
> SAFD: Following Galloway we are up to week 10 (right? is my math off?) so heading to 11 miles this weekend. While I ran and strength trained my entire pregnancy, up until ~36 weeks, nothing prepared me for how difficult it would be to get back to running. I waited the allotted amount of time after birth, did my lame and boring, but vitally important, exercises to ensure I was strong enough. I am soooo much slower than even during my pregnancy! Regardless, I'm sticking to it. Recovery has been pretty good, with minimal aches so far. Overall, training has been successful given all of the factors going into my new running season.


Congrats on the baby! When I had my daughter (via c/s in the month of December) I was able to do Baltimore the following October. I remember the training was rough, but my time was smack dab between my 3 previous marathons- which were only 9 min apart in the first place. I recently watched a clip of Alison Felix after she started training again also saying it was harder than expected. It’ll come back!


----------



## stitchsnk

Herding_Cats said:


> congrats on the baby!  They sure are life changing in so many ways!



Thank you! I cannot wait to see Disney through my daughter's eyes!



Sara W said:


> Congrats on the baby! When I had my daughter (via c/s in the month of December) I was able to do Baltimore the following October. I remember the training was rough, but my time was smack dab between my 3 previous marathons- which were only 9 min apart in the first place. I recently watched a clip of Alison Felix after she started training again also saying it was harder than expected. It’ll come back!



Thank you very much! I have to trust my training and stick with it. I'm a little impatient, but I'm sure I'll be a stronger athlete for it!


----------



## jrsharp21

Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?


----------



## DopeyBadger

jrsharp21 said:


> Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?



My mindset was the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge.  I attempted to PR all four distances and the two associated challenges as non first time attempts.  I’ve come close (2018 I got the first three and missed the marathon by 2 min; still finished in 20th overall so I was pleased) but never gotten it.  With that being said, there are lots of potential strategies as you laid out.  From PR them all to PR none of them.


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?



My preferred method is to run the 1st three races at an easy training pace, then see what’s left in the tank for the marathon.  I’m there primarily to have fun and enjoy the experience, but at the same time I only run a couple of marathons a year, so I like to try to put on a decent showing for it.  There are as many potential strategies as there are runners, though, so ultimately it’ll come down to whatever approach you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> My preferred method is to run the 1st three races at an easy training pace, then see what’s left in the tank for the marathon.  I’m there primarily to have fun and enjoy the experience, but at the same time I only run a couple of marathons a year, so I like to try to put on a decent showing for it.  There are as many potential strategies as there are runners, though, so ultimately it’ll come down to whatever approach you feel most comfortable with.



What he said. I did Dopey in 2018 and ran the first three at a long run or slightly easier pace.  Then I picked it up for the full.  I did not even try to run the full at the pace I may have if I had just done that one alone, but it was still faster than the other races. Bonus given that I am an "old lady" (and the standards are age-adjusted)--it was enough for me to BQ.

It's good to have a strategy beforehand, but also to work with how you feel on each race day. That may mean taking some races easier than others.  The @DopeyBadger strategy is not for mere mortals!


----------



## Dopey 2020

I like to go all out on the 5K, wake up the legs after an easy 3 week taper, get any end of race pics without too much waiting and catch the first bus back for a shower and cat nap. Up by 10AM and it's like I never ran. Then easy pace for the 10 and half enjoying the experience followed by a marathon PR attempt


----------



## BuckeyeBama

camaker said:


> My preferred method is to run the 1st three races at an easy training pace, then see what’s left in the tank for the marathon.  I’m there primarily to have fun and enjoy the experience, but at the same time I only run a couple of marathons a year, so I like to try to put on a decent showing for it.  There are as many potential strategies as there are runners, though, so ultimately it’ll come down to whatever approach you feel most comfortable with.


Same here. I love these races too much to waste them on a hard PR attempt. To me, the WDW races are my *reward* for training.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

You guys are ignoring the 400 lb Disney gorilla in the room.
If you aren't in the first couple of corrals to start, good luck running a PR or respectable time in the 5 & 10K.
It gets so packed you would be running a 7 & 13K trying to navigate through the running masses.
(One caveat is what this years attendance will be of course*)

That said, just take it day by day. 
You will no doubt be supercharged wanting to get after it on the first day.
The next day that alarm comes pretty early and negative thoughts will enter your mind.
Don't worry, they subside once you get to Epcot.

Ultimately the marathon is the main event, bar none.
These are the races that you stop and smell the roses.
Get pictures, meet your family & friends, spectators, take it all in.
Why would you blaze through the Magic Kingdom and ignore those pristine bathroom facilities?

That is why I so love the marathon.
If I could stretch it out to eight hours I would without a doubt.
Of course that is why they made "drinking around the world" for Monday!

All of that said, many people do stumble into a PR during marathon weekend.
The weather, the course, your biorhythms, whatever...it does happen.
I've run marathons here where I was barely sore the next day...Disney Pixie-dust perhaps?


----------



## PrincessV

jrsharp21 said:


> Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?


I like to take my time and enjoy the 5K and 10K: I'll run-walk between photo stops, but I make a LOT of photo stops - so I'm out there longer than on my training runs, but putting in less effort. I tackle the half and full about the same: extra walk breaks if I feel the need, push the pace in the second half if I feel up to it, make sure I enjoy the experience and don't regret not stopping for some pics.



Grumpy_42K said:


> You guys are ignoring the 400 lb Disney gorilla in the room.
> If you aren't in the first couple of corrals to start, good luck running a PR or respectable time in the 5 & 10K.


Is this my cue? Ran a 20-minute PR in the WDW full, as part of Dopey, from a back corral. Didn't "stumble into it": I trained well and ran smart by sticking to the tangents as much as possible and not wasting energy dodging and weaving in congested areas. It very much IS possible!


----------



## leholcomb

Grumpy_42K said:


> You guys are ignoring the 400 lb Disney gorilla in the room.
> If you aren't in the first couple of corrals to start, good luck running a PR or respectable time in the 5 & 10K.
> It gets so packed you would be running a 7 & 13K trying to navigate through the running masses.
> (One caveat is what this years attendance will be of course*)
> 
> All of that said, many people do stumble into a PR during marathon weekend.
> The weather, the course, your biorhythms, whatever...it does happen.
> I've run marathons here where I was barely sore the next day...Disney Pixie-dust perhaps?





PrincessV said:


> I like to take my time and enjoy the 5K and 10K: I'll run-walk between photo stops, but I make a LOT of photo stops - so I'm out there longer than on my training runs, but putting in less effort. I tackle the half and full about the same: extra walk breaks if I feel the need, push the pace in the second half if I feel up to it, make sure I enjoy the experience and don't regret not stopping for some pics.
> 
> 
> Is this my cue? Ran a 20-minute PR in the WDW full, as part of Dopey, from a back corral. Didn't "stumble into it": I trained well and ran smart by sticking to the tangents as much as possible and not wasting energy dodging and weaving in congested areas. It very much IS possible!



Same. I've ran a several Disney DLS and had a good race. A couple of PRs even. You can have a great race no matter where you start from.


----------



## fatmanatee

I think Grumpy is talking about PRs in the 5k and 10k, not the full. Never done it but my understanding is that the 5k has traditionally been pretty crowded.


----------



## Kerry1957

I agree with @Grumpy_42K . I have not run a Disney 5K, but the W&D 10K I ran from a middle corral was just stupid crowded for miles. The Disney halves and fulls I ran had crowded spots, but not enough to prevent a PR attempt if that is what one wanted to do.


----------



## FFigawi

jrsharp21 said:


> Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?



I tend to take it easy during the 5k and 10k, race the half, and goof off completely during the full. One year I had to race the full to get a qualifying time for Comrades which was not nearly as fun as starting with shots, having multiple beer & shot stops along the way, and adding in a few rides for good measure.


----------



## rubybutt

Everything is currently open.  It looks like everything has gone up $10


----------



## camaker

rubybutt said:


> Everything is currently open.  It looks like everything has gone up $10



Registration fees were always set to increase on August 17.


----------



## lhermiston

jrsharp21 said:


> Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?



My strategy: Drink beer. Raise hell.

Everything else will work itself out along the way.


----------



## stitchsnk

I made it through week 10 - 11 miles! Woke up this morning with very little soreness - just tight calves and the tops of my feet, where they bend, a little sore.


----------



## camaker

Medals have been revealed!  Looking really good across the board at first glance. All appear to be double sided.

ETA:  Absolutely LOVE the Donald/Daisy and Mickey/Minnie spinners!


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-the-2022-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


----------



## camaker




----------



## lhermiston

EDIT: in light of the medal reveal, a new SAFD - WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE MEDALS??


----------



## Kerry1957

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-the-2022-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/
Edit; @camaker beat me to the link


----------



## patrickmit

The medals are amazing, and the reveal was definitely what I needed in my motivation slump.

SAFD - Beautiful design, cannot wait to earn them. Will be the highlight of the medal wall for sure.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> View attachment 602263
> View attachment 602262


Well, those look great. And of course I already have 10K FOMO.


----------



## lukemorenus

Those medals!  Oh hell yeah!  Nice!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> EDIT: in light of the medal reveal, a new SAFD - WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE MEDALS??



They're some of the better looking medals Disney has offered up in a few years. Not sure they're good enough to get me over my dislike of virtual races, but they're pretty nice.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> They're some of the better looking medals Disney has offered up in a few years. Not sure they're good enough to get me over my dislike of virtual races, but they're pretty nice.



Are they good enough to get you on a plane to Florida?

Also, paging @jennamfeo


----------



## huskies90

I usually don’t care about the medals. But wow. I actually got excited when I saw these. Glad I am doing Dopey!!


----------



## RunWI1265

Not me debating switching my marathon registration to Dopey after seeing those medals  Someone talk me down!! Peer pressure not welcome


----------



## anneeb

huskies90 said:


> I usually don’t care about the medals. But wow. I actually got excited when I saw these. Glad I am doing Dopey!!


Agreed!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Love all. Goofy here I come!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I did 13 miles in my marathon training yesterday and then woke up to that amazing marathon medal reveal.  I'm super excited!


----------



## camaker

RunWI1265 said:


> Not me debating switching my marathon registration to Dopey after seeing those medals  Someone talk me down!! Peer pressure not welcome



You came to the wrong place to avoid peer pressure!


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: those medals make me very glad I’m doing the Dopey!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Ok. Time to start running again. Wish me luck. I’ve always only been in it for the bling.


----------



## RunWI1265

camaker said:


> You came to the wrong place to avoid peer pressure!


Hahaha! I absolutely acknowledge that and I feel I already know my fate. I haven’t even “officially” started my marathon training. Next week is week 1. So now I need to try and think realistically. Do I even have enough time to make this not absolutely miserable? Took all winter/spring off running and have been riding every day instead. Just shifted back to running about mid July. Plan was for dopey in 2023.


----------



## GreatLakes

I like the full medal and I know my wife, a hard core dog person, will love the 5k. 

Now that the medals are out I really want to see the course and what they will have for kids races.

I know there is speculation that they won't have a kids event because they can't be vaccinated but that never made sense to me. They are packing kids into the parks, it shouldn't matter for kids events. I'm not trying to debate that of course, I don't want my wrist slapped. Just stating that using it as an excuse to delay the announcement seems bogus.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

These are, to my initial observation, by far the best set of medals they’ve ever done. Thank goodness for the 50th anniversary finally giving them proper motivation to actually tie all the medals together. It has long been a huge pet peeve of mine that the medals have never all looked like they are from the same Weekend. Usually it’s Dopey and Goofy as the outliers but there have been years where they look like 6 different people designed them with no input or collaboration with one another.

As long as the quality matches the design I am super excited to add this set to my collection.


----------



## Barca33Runner

GreatLakes said:


> I like the full medal and I know my wife, a hard core dog person, will love the 5k.
> 
> Now that the medals are out I really want to see the course and what they will have for kids races.
> 
> I know there is speculation that they won't have a kids event because they can't be vaccinated but that never made sense to me. They are packing kids into the parks, it shouldn't matter for kids events. I'm not trying to debate that of course, I don't want my wrist slapped. Just stating that using it as an excuse to delay the announcement seems bogus.



Kids races might be a staffing and logistical issue. The margins on those events might be narrower than a larger event. I think they’ll be back in the future but they might not be rushing them back for reasons other than the pandemic.


----------



## fatmanatee

They really nailed it with these, thrilled with all of them.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I love all of them!  Right now I’m training for a local 10k on Halloween and I already have my sights on Disney.  I’ll screen shot the 10k medal and keep it for motivation.  I’ve ordered my costume and am raring to go!


----------



## GreatLakes

Barca33Runner said:


> Kids races might be a staffing and logistical issue. The margins on those events might be narrower than a larger event. I think they’ll be back in the future but they might not be rushing them back for reasons other than the pandemic.



That is possible. I just wish they'd say something definitive. My kid keeps asking if he can race too.


----------



## CP3uhoh

I’m pleasantly surprised on the medals given how sort of vanilla the art work that had been revealed was, especially in comparison to Wine And Dine art and theming. Look great. Now I would like a non 90% 80 degree training day for a long run. It was a little rough at 77 degrees and 99% humidity yesterday morning.


----------



## Carol_

I’d like one year to have all the medals fit together like a puzzle.
I was trying to make this year’s 5k fit somehow in my mind but I can’t see it matching up right with anything.


----------



## Bunkie1979

We finally have confirmation that they are celebrating/acknowledging the 25th anniversary of the half marathon! Top of the half marathon medal says "25 Years Running". 

So excited for these beauties!


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:  these messages are fantastic and I’m glad I’m doing Dopey for first time!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Yesssssssss


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD
So glad I pulled the trigger despite having no large emotional attachment to oswald compared to the “sensational six” it’s stunning I’m loving the use of the EARidecent color pallet


----------



## Barca33Runner

I like that they all have a little motion as well. The Goofy and Dopey look like they will be a little different than spinners we’ve seen in the past.


----------



## The Expert

TRILLED that I went for Dopey this year!!! LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

Barca33Runner said:


> I like that they all have a little motion as well.


Yes! I think that's a really fun element too.

For anyone doing Dopey - How likely are you to wear ALL of these at once in the park later that day?? That's a lot of bling.


----------



## The Expert

DanaVonSchweet said:


> For anyone doing Dopey - How likely are you to wear ALL of these at once in the park later that day?? That's a lot of bling.



I usually wear the race medal from that day's race in the parks afterward. The day of the last race, I wear the challenge medal but carry the others in my bag for photos. They get scratched up if you wear them together (sadly learned this the hard way). Plus they are HEAVY!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Are they good enough to get you on a plane to Florida?
> 
> Also, paging @jennamfeo



Maaayyybe?


----------



## Marebear_runs

I looove all the medals. But After over 2 weeks of no running, my sprained ankle is still not ok. I did a test short run the other day and it swelled up again. I’ve got a doctor appointment next week, but someone please tell me I can still safely find a way to train for Dopey if I’ve got to take another couple of weeks off??


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

The medals are stunning!  I love the motion aspects, but my only concern is that I hope those elements are good quality and don’t break. Spinners make me nervous. But the color palette is gorgeous. So glad I’m doing Dopey, even if it kills me! Haha.

I think the Marathon medal is my favorite. It’s just so beautiful.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I don't have much to add, I love the medals just like everybody else. This year was supposed to be just Princess Weekend for me, but I signed up for Goofy solely because I expected the medals for the 50th anniversary to be spectacular. And the gamble paid off! Very excited to get these.


----------



## DerTobi75

I am so sad about the travel ban! Love those medals and have no chance to get any of them :-( Damn pandemic, ...


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

It is all about the bling.  Love the look of the medals.


----------



## Guidman

SAFD: 
For the most part, I'm indifferent on medal designs and I'd say 99.9% of the time Disney designs aren't the greatest.  Certainly on merchandise (and yet I continue to buy it, so whats that say about me).  These look really good to me though.  I like the whole iridescent finish to all of them.  The Goofy Challenge one in particular looks great.


----------



## rubybutt

DanaVonSchweet said:


> Yes! I think that's a really fun element too.
> 
> For anyone doing Dopey - How likely are you to wear ALL of these at once in the park later that day?? That's a lot of bling.



I will probably end up wearing them all because I know my wife will.  I can't let her get all the glory.


----------



## patrickmit

Marebear_runs said:


> I looove all the medals. But After over 2 weeks of no running, my sprained ankle is still not ok. I did a test short run the other day and it swelled up again. I’ve got a doctor appointment next week, but someone please tell me I can still safely find a way to train for Dopey if I’ve got to take another couple of weeks off??



I trained for about 3 days for my first dopey...made it to mile 20 of the marathon. Adrenaline + motivation can do wonders during the actual races. *Do more than 3 days of training,* but remember that even if your training is delayed, you can still finish. Take it slow, rest as needed...but during the race, it is way more of a mind game than a physical game I have found. Biggest thing is training for the back-to-back-to-back-to-back grind, the second is the pure distance of the full.


----------



## NotAtDisney:(

RunWI1265 said:


> Not me debating switching my marathon registration to Dopey after seeing those medals  Someone talk me down!! Peer pressure not welcome



Looking forward to your future SAFD report - moved from the full to Dopey!


----------



## flav

DerTobi75 said:


> I am so sad about the travel ban! Love those medals and have no chance to get any of them :-( Damn pandemic, ...


Exactly, happy for those who can go and sad for all the rest.

Now, could we please keep getting consistently nice medals in the future… runDisney just proved that they can do it when they try!


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I really love the medals!!  They’re so shiny and fun-looking!


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

rubybutt said:


> I will probably end up wearing them all because I know my wife will.  I can't let her get all the glory.


I'm just thinking that all the neck strain will pull focus from our tired legs.


----------



## Spikester

I want the marathon one so bad, but I know I don’t have time to start to train for it now.  At least the half is amazing.


----------



## DopeyBadger

RunWI1265 said:


> Do I even have enough time to make this not absolutely miserable? Took all winter/spring off running and have been riding every day instead.





Marebear_runs said:


> I’ve got a doctor appointment next week, but someone please tell me I can still safely find a way to train for Dopey if I’ve got to take another couple of weeks off??



You both sound as if you were doing something prior (whether that be prior running or cycling).  There are 18 weeks until race day.  That's a completely reasonable amount of time to train for Dopey as long as you're coming from nothing in the last few months.  Just take the pacing very slowly.  Far slower than you could run a marathon.

As for taking time off, Daniels philosophy is equal time off to equal time return.  So if you end up taking 4 weeks off, then it takes about 4 weeks of very easy running to get back to where you were.  But trust your local doctor's opinion on when to return since they're evaluating you in person.  But as long as you've got a history of running, then you still have plenty of time to train appropriately.  Don't rush it and try to make up for lost time though.


----------



## jrsharp21

Medals are ! Happy that I decided to do my first Dopey this year. My wife is jealous. She is only doing the half. Lol.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: I love the Marathon medal. I'm always a fan of spinners, and I love that they're commemorating the 50th anniversary of WDW. If all goes as planned, this will be my first (non-virtual) full marathon and I plan to WEEP COPIOUSLY as soon as my medal is around my neck (and maybe sooner).


----------



## RunWI1265

DopeyBadger said:


> You both sound as if you were doing something prior (whether that be prior running or cycling).  There are 18 weeks until race day.  That's a completely reasonable amount of time to train for Dopey as long as you're coming from nothing in the last few months.  Just take the pacing very slowly.  Far slower than you could run a marathon.
> 
> As for taking time off, Daniels philosophy is equal time off to equal time return.  So if you end up taking 4 weeks off, then it takes about 4 weeks of very easy running to get back to where you were.  But trust your local doctor's opinion on when to return since they're evaluating you in person.  But as long as you've got a history of running, then you still have plenty of time to train appropriately.  Don't rush it and try to make up for lost time though.



Great advice! Have any room to take on another client?


----------



## sandam1

Marebear_runs said:


> I looove all the medals. But After over 2 weeks of no running, my sprained ankle is still not ok. I did a test short run the other day and it swelled up again. I’ve got a doctor appointment next week, but someone please tell me I can still safely find a way to train for Dopey if I’ve got to take another couple of weeks off??



If you can't run, do you have access to an exercise bike? (Or can you temporarily join a gym to get access to one?) I am currently grounded by my physical therapist, but he is allowing me to bike. I hate biking, but it is better than doing nothing (and binging on my Disney+ watchlist is making it tolerable).

I've said it before and I will say it again - if you can get your doctor to send you for physical therapy AND you can find a PT who is also a runner, you will be golden. They know how to get you back on the road safely. In my case, I've been trying to push through. When I finally gave in, I realized that I wasted so much time and feel so much better now that I'm in the good hands of my PT.


----------



## DopeyBadger

RunWI1265 said:


> Great advice! Have any room to take on another client?



If you're willing to put in the work. I'm willing to try and find time.


----------



## xjillianpaige

lhermiston said:


> EDIT: in light of the medal reveal, a new SAFD - WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE MEDALS??



THEY'RE SO PRETTY!


----------



## luv2cheer92

Marathon weekend wasn't on my radar this year, as I was planning on going for my second Dopey in 2023. But those medals...
I signed up for virtual Dopey minutes after the release, knowing that I wouldn't be able to get off work that many days that week, with plans on doing the races at home as if I were there. But then I talked myself into doing the full in person. So I will be there! And now I will get two full medals.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- just emailed rd to see if I can upgrade to dopey. It’s probably a bad idea but oh the beautiful medals!!!!


----------



## camaker

pluto377 said:


> SAFD- just emailed rd to see if I can upgrade to dopey. It’s probably a bad idea but oh the beautiful medals!!!!



You should be able to upgrade through your registration page on the RunDisney site now with no need to email them. At the bottom of your Marathon Weekend registration page, there should be a menu labeled “Change Category“ or something very similar. Click on that and you‘ll be able to switch races.


----------



## pluto377

camaker said:


> You should be able to upgrade through your registration page on the RunDisney site now with no need to email them. At the bottom of your Marathon Weekend registration page, there should be a menu labeled “Change Category“ or something very similar. Click on that and you‘ll be able to switch races.



I tried that, but I’m signed up for the 5,10 and half so when I go to upgrade it only recognizes one registration.


----------



## opusone

cburnett11 said:


> SAFD:  these medals are fantastic and I’m glad I’m doing Dopey for first time!





jrsharp21 said:


> Medals are ! Happy that I decided to do my first Dopey this year. My wife is jealous. She is only doing the half. Lol.


Me too!  First MW and first Dopey for me… and maybe the first time (in a long time) where folks didn’t immediately complain about the medals when they were released.  Must mean they are really good!


----------



## Baloo in MI

So exciting to see the medals!  Not much I can say that has not already been shared.  But it is feeling more real now and I can’t wait until January!


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: Like everyone else, I’m super happy with the medal reveal! So glad this is the year I signed up for Dopey!

Has anyone ever purchased the medal display case at the expo? I think these will deserve special treatment.


----------



## PkbaughAR

Also, in light of the medals that everyone loves, what do you think the merch will look like? Maybe reconsider preorders?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

At The last MW, I was underwhelmed with the medal reveal and thought they looked generic and cheap, but ended up loving the medals once I saw them in person. These already look great! I especially like the goofy and dopey medals.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: note than I am really not into medals and usually sell most of mine and donate the $$ to charity... but I LOVE these! Every single one of them. I've never, ever before been motivated by medals, but I am this time. 

That said...

I also have visions of all that color getting nicked and scratched from clanking, and of many Oswalds littering the pavement as they fall off the sliders. You know, based on past history with rD medals with gadgets. We may need to be careful with this lot...


----------



## Barca33Runner

opusone said:


> Me too!  First MW and first Dopey for me… and maybe the first time (in a long time) where folks didn’t immediately complain about the medals when they were released.  Must mean they are really good!



I definitely fall into the group that usually complains. As I referenced in my earlier post, my primary complaint was always that they don’t bother to coordinate all of the medals to make them appear to all be from the same weekend. They use different color schemes, fonts, shapes, materials; anything that made the medals look like they had nothing to do with one another, they did.

I’m sure I’ll have nitpicks from time to time anyway; but they can eliminate 99% of my dissatisfaction (and, frankly, confusion) by simply designing all 6 medals to a common theme every year. I’m not sure I would be as enthusiastic breaking them down one by one, I was just so excited to see that they are all of one mind.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Wowza, way to go rD!   Those are just gorgeous!

Am I the only one who didn't realize that it was the 25th anniversary of the half?


----------



## camaker

BigEeyore said:


> SAFD:  Wowza, way to go rD!   Those are just gorgeous!
> 
> I am the only one who didn't realize that it was the 25th anniversary of the half?



The 20th anniversary of the half was the infamous weather-cancelled race of 2017. Between that and this year’s virtual-only offering, I don’t think anyone knew how RunDisney was going to count things. I’m glad to see them consider it the 25th this time around, if only to keep things simple for calculating future anniversaries.


----------



## marty3d

camaker said:


> The 20th anniversary of the half was the infamous weather-cancelled race of 2017. Between that and this year’s virtual-only offering, I don’t think anyone knew how RunDisney was going to count things. I’m glad to see them consider it the 25th this time around, if only to keep things simple for calculating future anniversaries.



That weekend was the last time I ran MW. I remember running the "virtual" Boardwalk Half that year! At least it was memorable!


----------



## Kitty-chan

marty3d said:


> That weekend was the last time I ran MW. I remember running the "virtual" Boardwalk Half that year! At least it was memorable!


Same! I ran the Inaugural Hourglass Lake Half Marathon at POP and AoA.


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD: Like everyone else, I LOVE the Marathon Weekend medals! My favorite is the full marathon medal, so I'm thrilled to be earning that one for my first full! 



PkbaughAR said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the medal display case at the expo? I think these will deserve special treatment.



I never bought the display case but I was planning to do so whenever I ran my first Dopey. Lasting Commemoratives had a huge sale on their medal displays and extra medals earlier this year, so I'm just hoping they'll continue to work with runDisney now that live races are returning. I'd definitely be interested in purchasing one this year as my first full and first return to runDisney live races!


----------



## BikeFan

Add me to the list of runners who love the new medal design.  I'm excited to see what they do for the rest of Marathon Weekend - the shirts, bibs, course décor, etc.  I'm especially interested to see if they keep the 2019 version of the full marathon course, or if they tweak it further.  Either way, can't wait to see the starting line fireworks from the corrals!


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Kitty-chan said:


> I ran the Inaugural Hourglass Lake Half Marathon at POP and AoA.


We ran “together” that year!


----------



## Desdemona924

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.


I've flown with them twice down to WDW. Once was 2018 W&D and other than turbulence, which they can't control, I thought it was fine. I made sure to only bring a carry-on to maximize my money savings.

My other experience was not W&D weekend 2020. That one was not so fun because they changed my flight home and I lost the entire last day. Flight changed from leaving MCO at 7 PM to leaving closer to 7 AM (or similar). I could have called them and had it changed at no cost since it was because of their change in schedule, but at the time, my husband and I thought we'd be fine with it. We weren't. This can happen with any airline though I know, it just so happens that that was my worst experience with a flight time change and it was with Frontier. 

All in all, I don't think they're terrible. Everything is a little smaller and they charge for whatever they can, but if you know that going in, you should be fine. Although, you're pretty tall, right? The "everything is smaller" might be a bigger issue to you.


----------



## Livelovedance

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.


I’ve never flown Frontier, but I’ve heard extremely mixed reviews. One person told me they can be “really good, or really bad.”

The very cheap prices are definitely a draw, but the planner in me stops me from taking the chance. I guess it depends on where you’re flying from, but every time I’ve heard of their schedule changes from friends of mine, it resulted in major issues. Flights changed to completely different times of day (like @Desdemona mentioned above) or the following day, and changes being made too late to be able to make a switch to another workable flight or airline. My local airport is small though, so that may not be an issue for others.

However, I’ve heard it can be amazing in terms of prices though, especially if you pack light with just a carry on. People I know who like Frontier say it’s definitely a no frills option, but it’s the cheapest way to fly to MCO.

There are issues with all airlines, but I’m just too paranoid to take the chance with Frontier, especially for a weekend as time-sensitive as a race weekend.


----------



## sostacey

The Expert said:


> I usually wear the race medal from that day's race in the parks afterward. The day of the last race, I wear the challenge medal but carry the others in my bag for photos. They get scratched up if you wear them together (sadly learned this the hard way). Plus they are HEAVY!


I pack them individually in drink koozie/koozy for carrying around in my bag.


----------



## The Expert

sostacey said:


> I pack them individually in drink koozie/koozy for carrying around in my bag.



That's a great idea! I usually wrap mine in the ribbons or paper towels from the DVC room. 

Hey, since I have time, maybe I'll knit little medal pouches! Like Tom Daley did for the Olympics.


----------



## sostacey

The Expert said:


> That's a great idea! I usually wrap mine in the ribbons or paper towels from the DVC room.
> 
> Hey, since I have time, maybe I'll knit little medal pouches! Like Tom Daley did for the Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 602926


Great idea!  Time to dig through my yarn bins.


----------



## Herding_Cats

The Expert said:


> Great idea!  Time to dig through my yarn bins.


Perfect project for scraps!


----------



## Naomeri

sostacey said:


> I pack them individually in drink koozie/koozy for carrying around in my bag.


That’s a great idea!!  I’ve got 6 months to collect some koozies before Princess Weekend


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.


I fly Frontier all the time... they fly out of multiple airports near me to MCO so I have a lot of choice in flight times. I know they get mixed reviews but I have never had a problem. As long as you wrap your mind around paying extra for everything, including choosing a seat, they've been pretty reliable. They do change flight times on me often but in my case it's never been more than a few hours, and it's never been last minute. If that kind of thing bothers you, I would advise against them though because it's likely to happen.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SIL and I were supposed to fly Frontier RT for our Princess weekend in January, and they cancelled our departing flight about a month and a half out.  It sucked because I think I had paid $39/ea for those flights, and replacement tickets on a different carrier were a LOT more by that time, but we had no issues with our return flight.

x2 on paying for everything.  A carryon is more than a checked bag.  If your flight gets cancelled they'll want to give you a credit instead of an actual refund.


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.


NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## steph0808

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.



I have flown them several times from PA to Colorado without issue, so have my parents.

I have flown Spirit multiple times to MCO and besides having an hour or so delay coming home one time (had to wait for flight crew to arrive from another flight!), I have been happy with them as well. However, I was not stranded anywhere at the beginning of August like many Spirit customers.


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.



One thing I would be careful of is how many flight choices you might have with them.  If they only fly your route 1x/day, then if anything goes wrong, e.g. winter weather issues, you may be SOL. At least with a major airline, you may have other routing choices that could be backup. That said. I have flown them once, but it was 7 years ago.  It was fine.


----------



## princessbride6205

jmasgat said:


> One thing I would be careful of is how many flight choices you might have with them.  If they only fly your route 1x/day, then if anything goes wrong, e.g. winter weather issues, you may be SOL. At least with a major airline, you may have other routing choices that could be backup. That said. I have flown them once, but it was 7 years ago.  It was fine.


This was the issue I've had with them a couple years ago when I flew for work. A minor weather issue at our destination meant we were cancelled and the soonest rebooking was 2 days later. I don't feel like their staff are empowered to deliver good customer service, but it's not too bad.

SAFD: I LOVE the medals. Happy to earn the marathon one. As a big Oswald fan, I'm wishing I was in for Dopey...tempted to upgrade...


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.



I have flown Frontier, but only to Maine and never in winter since they only had two or three flights per week. As long as they had multiple flights per day I’d chance it. It would have been super cheap for me to fly allegiant to Chicago for the marathon, but they only had one flight per day. I opted for Southwest since they had multiple flights.


----------



## Marebear_runs

sandam1 said:


> If you can't run, do you have access to an exercise bike? (Or can you temporarily join a gym to get access to one?) I am currently grounded by my physical therapist, but he is allowing me to bike. I hate biking, but it is better than doing nothing (and binging on my Disney+ watchlist is making it tolerable).
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again - if you can get your doctor to send you for physical therapy AND you can find a PT who is also a runner, you will be golden. They know how to get you back on the road safely. In my case, I've been trying to push through. When I finally gave in, I realized that I wasted so much time and feel so much better now that I'm in the good hands of my PT.


Thank you!  I was finally able to see a doctor yesterday and he said I could try cycling and see if it bothers my ankle. So I may give that a try and just hope this heals soon.


----------



## BigEeyore

Anyone else buy an AP today since they are back on sale? That was painful - the price hike this year is crazy, not to mention what's coming with Genie plus and whatever else Disney is going to get out of me 
But I have at least 3 trips coming up (hoping to add a 4th next year) so with multi-day tickets also going up in price, it made sense but OUCH


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Feels good to be starting into the 18 week program leading up to the marathon finally after too long of a break due to race cancellations.  I am doing Higdon's plan this year and because of health issues will be run/walking throughout the plan.  Previously have done a marathon on run/walk after recovering from stress fracture but this is different.

Question on intervals and achieving the right pace for MP, LR, and easy paces, do you fix the interval and slow down the run pace or does the run interval change as the pace changes?  I have been doing a mixture this summer in base build, with the MP interval at 2:15/1:00, LR at 1:30/1:00, then keeping the interval of 1:30/1:00 for easy runs.  But now I am thinking going forward that every run will be 2:15/1:00 run-walk interval and I will moderate the run pace to get to my overall goal pace.  Thoughts?


----------



## lhermiston

Pretty sure Frontier has one flight/day from Cedar Rapids to MCO. I’m not going to chance it and instead will pay more for Delta, I think. With two likely carry-ons and a checked bag, the cost difference could be negligible.

In other news, rolling in on Thursday evening means I should be a sure thing for Hurricane Hanna’s Friday. Are we doing that this year?


----------



## Barca33Runner

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone else buy an AP today since they are back on sale? That was painful - the price hike this year is crazy, not to mention what's coming with Genie plus and whatever else Disney is going to get out of me
> But I have at least 3 trips coming up (hoping to add a 4th next year) so with multi-day tickets also going up in price, it made sense but OUCH



I’ve been thinking about it but I can’t justify the price. I’d be forcing myself to plan multiple more trips to try and make the “savings” make sense. Had an AP for a couple years and absolutely loved it (when they were $500 cheaper) but it’s just not in the cards for me anymore.

I think I am going to be in the category of people Disney has successfully scared into fewer trips and fewer days in the parks with their control the crowds with higher prices strategy. Marathon Weekend is likely to be my one trip a year and I’m okay with that. Still love Disney and the parks but my nieces and nephews are getting to the “too cool for school” age and the pandemic-lengthened construction and cancellation of projects has left the parks a little stagnant for me right now.

ETA: I’m sure I’ll have more enthusiasm in the future; I want to see things get back to the point where they are planning projects again rather than limping to the finish line on ones they were too far along on to cancel.


----------



## camaker

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone else buy an AP today since they are back on sale? That was painful - the price hike this year is crazy, not to mention what's coming with Genie plus and whatever else Disney is going to get out of me
> But I have at least 3 trips coming up (hoping to add a 4th next year) so with multi-day tickets also going up in price, it made sense but OUCH



I’m waiting on my renewal date to roll around.  I was planning on letting it lapse, but my current pass expires 2 days before my W&D trip. The individual tickets for that quick 4 day trip to W&D were >$600 each, so when you pair that along with a 7-8 day trip to MW it makes sense to renew at least one more year.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> In other news, rolling in on Thursday evening means I should be a sure thing for Hurricane Hanna’s Friday. Are we doing that this year?



I certainly hope so!


----------



## garneska

To add to the smart people discussion on APs.  I agree the price is crazy but if you are going to Disney basically for about 2 trips with 5 park days, it is costing you the same.  I have had APs some years and renewed and then some i don't.  I look at my vacation plans for the year and determine how many times i think i will go to disney and then decide if it is more affordable to do an AP.  For me in 2022, i am only expecting to go for MW so i am planning 2 park days.  It is just in 2022 i am planning to go other places than WDW.


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Pretty sure Frontier has one flight/day from Cedar Rapids to MCO. I’m not going to chance it and instead will pay more for Delta, I think. With two likely carry-ons and a checked bag, the cost difference could be negligible.
> 
> In other news, rolling in on Thursday evening means I should be a sure thing for Hurricane Hanna’s Friday. Are we doing that this year?



For sure.  2pm right?


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> For sure.  2pm right?



I guess! Having we historically reserved that spot or just taken it over?


----------



## KSellers88

I'm going to need that marathon to sell out ASAP, because I'm obsessed with that medal and nowhere near ready to run a marathon. I also cannot take a trip in November, January and again in May...I mean I could but my bank account would be in pain. It is so pretty though!


----------



## sandam1

Marebear_runs said:


> Thank you!  I was finally able to see a doctor yesterday and he said I could try cycling and see if it bothers my ankle. So I may give that a try and just hope this heals soon.



Fingers crossed that it works out for you. But don't be afraid to push for a  PT script if you are still having trouble. I know that my doctor wasn't necessarily going to give me one for my foot, but her "rest, stretch and wait 8 weeks" wasn't going to work with my Dopey plans.

My PT gave me the advice that generally bike x 70% = run, in case you are trying to make conversions with your training plan.


----------



## LEN375

Chances of goofy opening back up??


----------



## DopeyBadger

WhereInFlorida said:


> Question on intervals and achieving the right pace for MP, LR, and easy paces, do you fix the interval and slow down the run pace or does the run interval change as the pace changes? I have been doing a mixture this summer in base build, with the MP interval at 2:15/1:00, LR at 1:30/1:00, then keeping the interval of 1:30/1:00 for easy runs. But now I am thinking going forward that every run will be 2:15/1:00 run-walk interval and I will moderate the run pace to get to my overall goal pace. Thoughts?



I believe Galloway prefers a single interval ratio for each of the different fitness paces (LR/Easy/MP/HMP).  But for me, my philosophy is that different ratios are acceptable as long as the big picture about what those relative run paces mean to your current fitness level.  And how that plays with the rest duration that you're allowing.  I can't remember if it was this podcast (link), but I remember him discussing his extensive database of runners that shows the 30 second rest duration played a major role in improvement for his run/walkers.  The idea is centered around that the longer you allow the rest duration to be, the faster you have to run relatively speaking, or the longer you have to do it for.  Both running faster, or running longer, can push what was once considered an easier pace into something that your body will accumulate fatigue over the long term more than you can clear it.  Whereas, the shorter rest duration sort of keeps you from pushing that limit as much.  Consider is a 30/30 ratio, 60/60 ratio, and 13.1 mile/13.1 mile ratio all going to be seen similarly by the body?  I think undoubtedly the answer is going to be no.  So where that cutline exists may come down to what the relative pace means to what your current fitness level is.

If you tell me a recent mile time, 5k time, 10k time, etc, and your comfortable walking pace (not walk with purpose), I can tell you what the calculator I developed spits out for suggested run/walk ratios and durations.  It's a blend of Galloway's philosophies with that of Jack Daniels and L. Veronique Billat.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone else buy an AP today since they are back on sale? That was painful - the price hike this year is crazy, not to mention what's coming with Genie plus and whatever else Disney is going to get out of me
> But I have at least 3 trips coming up (hoping to add a 4th next year) so with multi-day tickets also going up in price, it made sense but OUCH



I was going to since I have two trips planned to Orlando, one of which is for MW, but the cost doesn’t add up. I had planned to go to the parks on both trips, but now I will probably just go for two or three days during MW. Not to be a downer, but the prices have jumped up so much that, whereas in the past I would stay on property, neither trip will I be onsite. I am also planning more meals off property or just quick service. Instead, I will use the money to go to Europe once international travel is convenient again.


----------



## LdyStormy76

PkbaughAR said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the medal display case at the expo? I think these will deserve special treatment.





Livelovedance said:


> I never bought the display case but I was planning to do so whenever I ran my first Dopey. Lasting Commemoratives had a huge sale on their medal displays and extra medals earlier this year, so I'm just hoping they'll continue to work with runDisney now that live races are returning. I'd definitely be interested in purchasing one this year as my first full and first return to runDisney live races!



At the rD race merchandise area in 2018 and 2019 there was a table with 8 1/2 x 11 sketches of the race theme(s) done by the Art of Disney sketch artists.  I bought one of those and then after the race and all my pictures went to Art of Disney in Epcot to have the medals framed with the sketch.  The frame is black with Mickey Mouse outlines all around. I like the fact that they look more like artwork and aren’t a boxy display.  I did the same thing with my DLP 2018 medals, but used a picture I took of the castle instead of a sketch.

if you want pictures let me know and I will post them.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4


----------



## The Expert

LdyStormy76 said:


> At the rD race merchandise area in 2018 and 2019 there was a table with 8 1/2 x 11 sketches of the race theme(s) done by the Art of Disney sketch artists.  I bought one of those and then after the race and all my pictures went to Art of Disney in Epcot to have the medals framed with the sketch.  The frame is black with Mickey Mouse outlines all around. I like the fact that they look more like artwork and aren’t a boxy display.  I did the same thing with my DLP 2018 medals, but used a picture I took of the castle instead of a sketch.
> 
> if you want pictures let me know and I will post them.



We did something similar for my MIL for her first 5K. It was Mrs Potts/Chip themed, and Art of Disney at Epcot found us the perfect sketch to combine with her bib and medal. IIRC they did NOT provide an extra medal or bib for this process, but it's been a while so I'm not sure on that.


----------



## The Expert

LSUfan4444 said:


> Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I'm so glad I rode it during the marathon in 2020 but I reallllly wanted to repeat that!


----------



## azrivest

LSUfan4444 said:


> Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  My favourite ride at Disney... It was amazing to think of riding a ride during a race... (listens to sounds of toilet flushing)


----------



## BikeFan

LSUfan4444 said:


> Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4



Bummer, but if they actually fix the yeti, then it will be so worth it!  That ride is just not the same in its current configuration.  That yeti needs to swipe at you!!


----------



## Herding_Cats

LdyStormy76 said:


> At the rD race merchandise area in 2018 and 2019 there was a table with 8 1/2 x 11 sketches of the race theme(s) done by the Art of Disney sketch artists.  I bought one of those and then after the race and all my pictures went to Art of Disney in Epcot to have the medals framed with the sketch.
> 
> if you want pictures let me know and I will post them.


YES!!  Yes yes!  Pictures!  I looooove the art of Disney sketches and I know they have a dopey one on display above the register, but I would love to see what yours looks like!


----------



## MissLiss279

LSUfan4444 said:


> Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4


And closed through Princess and Springtime Surprise Weekends…


----------



## Barca33Runner

On top of the bummer of not being able to ride it during the Marathon, that puts an incredible amount of pressure on Pandora and the rest of the park to absorb crowds.  There are a lot of things I like about AK, but this probably pushes it to being a skip come January.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> On top of the bummer of not being able to ride it during the Marathon, that puts an incredible amount of pressure on Pandora and the rest of the park to absorb crowds.  There are a lot of things I like about AK, but this probably pushes it to being a skip come January.



Im planning on four park days and using them to see the new nighttime shows multiple times. AK is great, but never my favorite park. DHS I only really want to go to for ROTR at this point.

Current plan:

- Friday: Epcot
- Saturday: MK
- Sunday: MK
- Monday: Epcot


----------



## SheHulk

Barca33Runner said:


> On top of the bummer of not being able to ride it during the Marathon, that puts an incredible amount of pressure on Pandora and the rest of the park to absorb crowds.  There are a lot of things I like about AK, but this probably pushes it to being a skip come January.


BUT THEY HAVE A NEW BABY GORILLA


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Im planning on four park days and using them to see the new nighttime shows multiple times. AK is great, but never my favorite park. DHS I only really want to go to for ROTR at this point.
> 
> Current plan:
> 
> - Friday: Epcot
> - Saturday: MK
> - Sunday: MK
> - Monday: Epcot



I’m only looking at Thursday, Monday, Tuesday for parks (to eliminate some stress on my legs/mind for the Half and Full). I might dial that back to two days depending on how I feel about things as we get closer. Seeing the new shows are the only new things I am super excited for (Ratatouille looks fine, but it’s not my favorite IP and if the lines/boarding system are needlessly long/complicated it’s not a must)


----------



## GreatLakes

lhermiston said:


> Anyone have experience flying Frontier? Their flights to MCO are very cheap right now. Considering booking my flight this week.



I've only flown them once and had no issues but when I was going down for W&D in 2018 we were flying United while everyone else in the party was flying Frontier.  They cancelled the Frontier flight the night before and had no room on the other flight that day.  The 8 people that were flying them all ended up getting in later that day but required staying all day at the airport waiting.  4 of those 8 people were kids and it was miserable.  They had to argue with Frontier about putting them on another carrier, and at no additional cost of course since it was Frontier's screw up, and all their direct flights turned into flights with a stop.


----------



## Naomeri

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone else buy an AP today since they are back on sale? That was painful - the price hike this year is crazy, not to mention what's coming with Genie plus and whatever else Disney is going to get out of me
> But I have at least 3 trips coming up (hoping to add a 4th next year) so with multi-day tickets also going up in price, it made sense but OUCH


Me!  I have an 8 park day fun trip in Nov/Dec, plus 6-7 park days for Princess, and 6-7 park days for Springtime Surprise weekend (# of park days depends on flight times, which I can’t book until next week) and I did the math.  Tickets for all those days would be over $2K, and that wouldn’t even include PhotoPass, so an Incredi-Pass +PhotoPass was a no-brainer.  And the savings doesn’t even factor in any possible discounts.


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:  I didn’t at first but I’m really liking the medals now. They seem more refined than the 2020 medals. Very nice details and colour.


----------



## jmasgat

LSUfan4444 said:


> Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4



This totally sucks.  For some reason, I blame @FFigawi.  Just because you're not doing MW and riding Everest, doesn't mean the rest of us shouldn't.


----------



## RunWI1265

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone else buy an AP today since they are back on sale? That was painful - the price hike this year is crazy, not to mention what's coming with Genie plus and whatever else Disney is going to get out of me
> But I have at least 3 trips coming up (hoping to add a 4th next year) so with multi-day tickets also going up in price, it made sense but OUCH


We are planning to upgrade my husbands day tix once we are down there this weekend. He’s hoping to meet me after MW for a couple days + our normal family trip late spring. Did a rough calculation and it seems he would be about break even so we’re just going to do it so it gives us the option of a random trip in the next year. I bought my AP in feb 2020 before the price hike (x2!). Lucked out with that!


----------



## Kerry1957

LSUfan4444 said:


> Expedition Everest at Disney's Animal Kingdom is scheduled to be closed for a multi-month refurbishment in early 2022 starting Jan 4


I have mixed feelings over this. My first Disney Marathon was the last race in 2020 and I stopped to ride it. It was fun to tell non-Disney runners the ways one could do crazy things to have a blast during a marathon. But.....the ride (and drink at Thirsty River) took me totally off my game, and it was a struggle to get back going in the heat.

I have been debating if I would ride it again during the 2022 marathon, and now my decision has been made for me. I will tell myself that I wasn't going to ride it anyway, so no disappointment here.

Now I have to consider ToT or RnRC.


----------



## pluto377

Kerry1957 said:


> I have mixed feelings over this. My first Disney Marathon was the last race in 2020 and I stopped to ride it. It was fun to tell non-Disney runners the ways one could do crazy things to have a blast during a marathon. But.....the ride (and drink at Thirsty River) took me totally off my game, and it was a struggle to get back going in the heat.
> 
> I have been debating if I would ride it again during the 2022 marathon, and now my decision has been made for me. I will tell myself that I wasn't going to ride it anyway, so no disappointment here.
> 
> Now I have to consider ToT or RnRC.



This is similar to my thinking.  It was great to experience it during the 2019 marathon, but I never really got my groove back after stopping.  So at least I don't have to worry about making a decision about it.  I don't really like ToT and RnR so I'm definitely not doing those.

Oh and I did upgrade to Dopey so I've officially lost my mind!


----------



## LdyStormy76

The Expert said:


> We did something similar for my MIL for her first 5K. It was Mrs Potts/Chip themed, and Art of Disney at Epcot found us the perfect sketch to combine with her bib and medal. IIRC they did NOT provide an extra medal or bib for this process, but it's been a while so I'm not sure on that.



Yes, you do have to give them your medals, and bib if you want that framed.  For spinners you tell them which side you want out.



Herding_Cats said:


> YES!!  Yes yes!  Pictures!  I looooove the art of Disney sketches and I know they have a dopey one on display above the register, but I would love to see what yours looks like!



Here you go.  Picture quality isn’t great because I can’t fully block the sun in that room so there is a reflection of my iPad in them.  I picked the matting color too.

Edit: loaded them as thumbnails so those who weren’t interested could skim past faster.


----------



## LSUfan4444

BikeFan said:


> Bummer, but if they actually fix the yeti, then it will be so worth it!  That ride is just not the same in its current configuration.  That yeti needs to swipe at you!!


Unfortunately, for this rehab, there are not intentions of fixing the yeti.


----------



## kps7795

Barca33Runner said:


> On top of the bummer of not being able to ride it during the Marathon, that puts an incredible amount of pressure on Pandora and the rest of the park to absorb crowds.  There are a lot of things I like about AK, but this probably pushes it to being a skip come January.


In actuality, Expedition Everest has been having relatively low wait times (i.e. 15 minutes) while Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey were greater than an hour.


----------



## Barca33Runner

kps7795 said:


> In actuality, Expedition Everest has been having relatively low wait times (i.e. 15 minutes) while Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey were greater than an hour.



I know the wait times haven’t been terribly long at EE for a while, but it is still running at a nice capacity and pulling people to a different area of the park. Even though the line isn’t as long it can still be serving a higher capacity of guests than the other attractions (it’s almost guaranteed to be more than NRJ, a very low capacity ride vehicle).


----------



## 1lilspark

Barca33Runner said:


> On top of the bummer of not being able to ride it during the Marathon, that puts an incredible amount of pressure on Pandora and the rest of the park to absorb crowds.  There are a lot of things I like about AK, but this probably pushes it to being a skip come January.


My condolences to marathon runners


----------



## Herding_Cats

So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.

I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.

  I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way?



So I don't run with my phone or a battery pack normally, but will be for the Princess 5k with my daughter.  So I'm designing my Vision costume to include a plethora of pockets that will enable me to not have to worry about carrying/discarding anything.  So that's a consideration is to get creative in incorporating your running gear into your costume idea.

As for hats/gloves, I normally go into the race with the mindset that I'll toss them if I have to.  But there was a time that I didn't intend on discarding because I had a really nice pair of gloves/hat that I didn't want to lose.  I also unexpectedly wanted to take them off mid-race because I was too hot.  So I tucked my shirt into my shorts, and then threw the hats/gloves into the back of my shirt.  So they sat in the small of my back.  It was annoying for like a minute or two, but eventually I forgot they were even there.  Maybe something to try in a training run to see how it feels in an emergency situation.


----------



## pluto377

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.



For me, if it's cold enough for a hat and gloves then I'd also be wearing my running jacket with pockets.  That's where I'd put the hat and gloves when done with them.  For fuel and phone, no matter the temp, I have a flip belt.  Lots of pockets and shouldn't detract too much from a costume (though I don't really wear full out costumes, so I guess it depends on what you're wearing).


----------



## GollyGadget

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.


I've gotten to the point in my life that I'll only buy running bottoms if they have pockets. I still have a few pair that don't, but for the most part they all have at least two pockets. I don't typically run with my phone but at Disney one of those pockets would be for that. TBH, I'm not even sure what I'd put in the other pocket. My first thought was confetti but no one wants me throwing sweaty confetti at them


----------



## HangWithMerida

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.



Almost everything I run in has at least a pocket or two anyway. Even my shorts have a zippered back waist pocket big enough to hold gloves. I run really hot so it is unusual for me to need a real cold weather hat; usually a baseball style running hat or a headband is good for me and I don’t remove it.
For race day, if it’s cold enough for a hat, I wear a buff as a headband and pull it over my ears. Then when I warm up, I just fold it back to uncover my ears and it is cool enough.  Gloves go in A pocket. I have a long sleeve shirt/jacket thing that I love for cold races that has 2 front pockets and a large back pocket. I almost always wear it for my cold HMs because I can fit fuel, gloves, tissues, etc easily. I also have several pairs of running tights with thigh pockets. It probably looks ridiculous with all the stuff loaded in, but IDC, it’s functional. 
I don’t usually run with a phone but I will carry it for Disney races. It fits in the back pocket of all my running shorts or in any of the above mentioned pockets.


----------



## ZellyB

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.



When I ran, I always had running bottoms with pockets to hold a phone, fuel items if needed.  Sometimes a hydration belt or handheld bottle if I wanted my own drink.  For warm clothing etc we always just bought the cheapest stuff we could find at walmart for gloves, hats and then old sweatshirts etc and would just throw them down once we warmed up.  It probably never amounted to more than about $10 worth of stuff and well worth it just to dump it rather than carry it around with us for the race.


----------



## MissLiss279

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.


My running skirts have two large pockets (and a smaller zippered pocket). When it is cold, I still wear them, I just put tights underneath them. My phone and chapstick go in one pocket. My fuel usually goes in my OrangeMud HydraQuiver. If it is really cold I might move my Chews to my other skirt pocket to warm them up a little. When they are cold, they are sometimes hard to chew! 
As for gloves, I usually wear a cheap pair with the idea that I could toss them if I want to, but they usually end up in my skirt pocket.  If it is cold enough for an ear warmer headband, it usually stays on the whole time, but if it really warms up, there is plenty of room to stuff it in my skirt pocket.


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.


This is why God gave us sports bras: to jam your hat and/or gloves and/or mask into


----------



## Edeyore

What do you consider cold weather? My son and I ran the Marathon in 2018. It was about 40 degrees with a nice breeze.   
We were lucky to have his girlfriend and my other son with us. We left our heavier clothes with them when we walked to the
start. We wore short sleeves & shorts. We are from the Northeast, it was about 30 degrees colder when we left Boston 3 days
before. We relied on water and aid stations on the course. I have never enjoyed Chews.


----------



## jmasgat

Any clothing that I might want to keep me warm before the race, I consider expendable and toss. So I use old race shirts, old Disney MW volunteer windbreakers, clothes I pick up at school garage sale, etc. The weather would have to be "unusual" for me to not pitch pre-race clothes prior to the start. (like nasty rain)

As for in-race items, I wear a Nathan belt that has a pocket that will hold my phone, gels (if using), and a first aid item that I will spare you the details of . I never count fully on a race's aid stations, so I always carry my belt for 1/2 or full.

For something like my running headband (which is not something I would pitch), I would either stuff it down my bra or double it and wear it like a wrist band. ETA:  Actually my Nathan pack has straps that will hold things--I use them to hold running gloves.


----------



## GreatLakes

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.



The most I've ever taken with me for a full is a few gells and they go in a pocket.  I don't need a lot of stuff for a race.  If I start with a hat and gloves, which I do a lot at home, I throw them in a pocket as well.  My race shorts have two side pockets and a rear pocket so plenty of room for that stuff.

I've never brought a phone or any electronics other than my watch to a race, not even a trail race.

I will probably have some cheap sweatpants and sweatshirt that I'll just throw away as a donation if the weather is where I hope the weather is for the race (no warmer than 45°).


----------



## steph0808

I have a running belt. For a marathon, I take attach both water bottles (8oz each), put 5 packs of sport beans into the pocket, and a room/car key that I will need after the race.

For my phone, I have sport bras with a pocket in the back. I find that more comfortable than more weight/pressure around my mid-section.

If it is below 40, I plan on wearing gloves and my ear band the whole time. If I get warm, I tuck them on the side of the belt. I always wear a hat when running. 

I also use throw-away clothes if it is too cold to sit around in my running outfit, but I don't want pants/jackets when running. Usually a zip-up sweatshirt (so I can easily show my bib number) and some sweatpants with loose cuffs to slide over my shoes.


----------



## fatmanatee

Bit of a bummer about Everest. This'll be my first marathon there and would have potentially been my first time riding a coaster during a marathon. It's also in a good spot, not too far into the race, I'm not sure my legs would be able to handle riding anything at mile 23+.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.



Out the 4 marathon weekends I have done, three of them were cold (one was what I found to be super cold), and one was hot. The biggest problem was not running the race in which you are warm within half a mile, but rather the waiting several hours doing nothing before. So, I would consider how prepare in several stages: The waiting time before the corrals, the corrals themselves, and then the race. I don't use my running vest because not only is it heavy and the course is well supported, but also I don't think they actually allow hydration vests on the course— I think I remember it being in the race guide. 

For before the corrals, I will wear everything I have and plan to check the heavier coat and gear at gear check. Then I keep things a little more paired down for the corrals and think something like a plastic bag and maybe a packable jacket/windbreaker/etc. probably is the cheapest/easiest solution for keeping warm at the corrals. Then, you can ditch it all and just run with your costume...will likely be plenty warm once you get moving. I think for any extraneous stuff and/or jackets a flip belt, an ultimate direction utility belt or "comfort belt," or Naked Sports running band, or the nathans hipster will all work. I use the flip belt, since that is what I bought awhile ago, but I think the naked sports band (belt) and ultimate direction belts that I have seen more recently are probably the best ones in terms of overall comfort and usability.


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.


I carry all of my own nutrition, and I cannot handle cold, so here's my experience with needing a lot...

Phone: goes in a skirt/tights leg pocket. No battery pack needed; I run iSmoothRun with music and take some pics, never had my battery run out.

Car key fob, driver's license, room key card: all go in a zippered pocket in my skirt or tights.

Nutrition/health: 9 gels and a couple Nuun tabs if it's hot - gels go into the little loops on a Fuel Belt, which I find to be really convenient, as I can pull layers off under it. I attach my bib to the belt, too, so bib is always on the outside of layers. Nuun tabs get individually wrapped in plastic wrap and put in the little pouch on my handheld water bottle, along with my asthma inhaler. I carry a little stick of sunscreen and a lip balm/sunscreen in a second leg pocket.

Throw-away layers: I wear them until I'm warm enough to take them off on the side of the course. Old PJ bottoms, fleece jackets, cheap knit gloves (2 pair, with hand warmer packs between). So far, a running hat with a Bondi Band or fleece ear warmer has been enough for my head, and I haven't needed to toss those, but I do have a couple old, knit hats I could add on top if it gets really cold. Over all the layers, I wrap up in a Mylar blanket until just before the start line.


----------



## fatmanatee

So I hadn't read the blog post describing the medals and maybe you didn't either, if that's the case here's a vid showing that ALL the medals have some sort of movement: four spinners, a slider, and a bobble (?!??!??).


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CTkUrjinFwg/


----------



## lhermiston

I use a running belt pretty much for any run above six miles, largely because I hate holding my phone. It has two bottles (10 oz, I think) and a pouch large enough for my phone, two sleeves of clif chews and a little wiggle room.

When it comes to costumes, here’s a pro tip: design your costume to be able to wear compression tops/leggings/etc. underneath. The weather for MW is unpredictable and can change dramatically in a matter of days.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> This totally sucks.  For some reason, I blame @FFigawi.  Just because you're not doing MW and riding Everest, doesn't mean the rest of us shouldn't.



You'll just have to ride ToT and RnRC instead


----------



## Tall Todd

FFigawi said:


> You'll just have to ride ToT and RnRC instead


I figured the same thing, but worried about the long pre-show for each. ???


----------



## LSUfan4444

Herding_Cats said:


> So a race-day logistics question for potentially cold weather.  How do you juggle all of the "stuff" for the full?  Like fuel, your phone, a possible battery pack for your phone, hat/gloves, etc.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about "throw away" sweatshirts (that disney collects and donates), garbage bags, etc for pre-race. And that sometimes people wear gloves and/or hats for the beginning of the race. Do you plan for these items to be "throw away" as well? If you're not running with a vest or belt, where would you stash these during the race if you DON'T discard them along the way? I know that there has been a big discussion about not "needing" a vest or big belt because of the number of aid stations, but if you don't have a vest or bigger belt, where do you put everything? It seems like just planning on taking my vest seems like the most "logical" thing to do. But I also don't want my vest to cover up a potential costume.
> 
> I hope those ramblings are coherent enough that you can see what I'm getting at.


You're going to have to prioritize functionality or fashion/costume.

Unless it's going to be really really cold, any cold weather gear I wear is throw away. Gloves, hats, sweatshirts, garbage bags, etc. Stop at wal mart when the weather gets colder and buy a few pair of cheap $1 gloves and then hit up a second hand store for something warm. Just take the entire thought on race day out of your head...you have enough to worry about

Also, ditch the battery pack, you shouldn't need it. If you planned to run with a phone to stream music maybe consider making a playlist from iTunes instead of streaming or waiting until like after Magic Kingdom to turn it on and use those first few miles to settle in, be social, etc. The race doesnt even really start until you exit MK...everything to that point is a giant build up of anticipation. 

As said before, you can find some running shorts that have small pockets for gels, nutrition, etc.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Edeyore said:


> What do you consider cold weather? My son and I ran the Marathon in 2018. It was about 40 degrees with a nice breeze.
> We were lucky to have his girlfriend and my other son with us. We left our heavier clothes with them when we walked to the
> start. We wore short sleeves & shorts. We are from the Northeast, it was about 30 degrees colder when we left Boston 3 days
> before. We relied on water and aid stations on the course. I have never enjoyed Chews.


I raced the full in 2018 as well and had a throwaway scull cap on top of my running hat and ditched it in less than a mile. Other than that, I raced in shorts and a singlet but started with a button up surgery coat and that lasted maybe a mile. The gloves I wore until after MK.

Other ideas are to use cheap socks as arm warmers (just cut a hole in the feet)
mylar blankets wrapped around your legs
newspaper stuffed under your race clothes acts as insulation


----------



## FFigawi

Tall Todd said:


> I figured the same thing, but worried about the long pre-show for each. ???



Takes about 35-45 minutes to get both of them done


----------



## ZellyB

I will also say that cold in humid conditions like Florida feel much colder than the thermometer reading.  We stood around before the 2017? maybe race and absolutely froze even though it was maybe 40 degrees and we were dressed warmly.  But the humidity combined with a breeze made it feel bitterly cold.  We learned our lesson and brought more stuff to stay warm the next time the forecast was like that.  Florida cold and sitting around for hours waiting for the race to start was horrible and we are used to running in colder temps.


----------



## marty3d

FFigawi said:


> Takes about 35-45 minutes to get both of them done



Did Everest in 2018. As much fun as it is to do a coaster during the marathon, I just don't think I could do 2 and add up. to 45 min. I will plan to do ToT though!


----------



## The Expert

ZellyB said:


> I will also say that cold in humid conditions like Florida feel much colder than the thermometer reading.  We stood around before the 2017? maybe race and absolutely froze even though it was maybe 40 degrees and we were dressed warmly.  But the humidity combined with a breeze made it feel bitterly cold.  We learned our lesson and brought more stuff to stay warm the next time the forecast was like that.  Florida cold and sitting around for hours waiting for the race to start was horrible and we are used to running in colder temps.



I'm honestly PRAYING for this weather!  -- A survivor of the 2020 race on the surface of the sun


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

ZellyB said:


> I will also say that cold in humid conditions like Florida feel much colder than the thermometer reading.  We stood around before the 2017? maybe race and absolutely froze even though it was maybe 40 degrees and we were dressed warmly.  But the humidity combined with a breeze made it feel bitterly cold.  We learned our lesson and brought more stuff to stay warm the next time the forecast was like that.  Florida cold and sitting around for hours waiting for the race to start was horrible and we are used to running in colder temps.



2017 was the cold year I mentioned in my post. That year stuck out because of how cold it was before the race, so I looked it up: the temp was 34, the“real” feel was 28, but the wind chill was about 20 degrees…and it was windy before the start. 34 isnt bad, but that wind chill took it out of me.

I preferred the 80s in 2020!


----------



## PrincessV

Point of fact: 2017 was also the weather that got the half canceled. I'd prefer not to have a repeat of that, pleaseandthankyou!


----------



## marty3d

For 2017 Marathon I had to buy an extra running jacket in the March tent in the freezing cold before the race. I took as much time as possible wandering around the tent before paying and going back into that wind! Didn't start removing layers until MK.


----------



## flav

The Expert said:


> I'm honestly PRAYING for this weather!  -- A survivor of the 2020 race on the surface of the sun


I ran Dopey in 2020.
I had brought shoes for all races, fleece blankets, throw away hats, mits, old pajamas/sweat pants/sweat shirts, Mylar blankets and disposable rain ponchos…
We were coming from snow and cold so we also had our puffy fall jackets with us. And even trying to plan what we would bring the evening of each race, we had to adjust!

The morning of the 5k we left the room with sweat pants/shirts on, carrying gloves and blankets. The room door was still closing when we decided to go back to get our jackets. We eventually put those in our bag check (we needed them to go back home). We let go some stuff in the corrals bin a few minutes before starting. We dropped the fleece blanket at the first character. We were really happy to have our jackets after retrieving them and waiting for more photos with our medals.

The morning of the 10k was a bit warmer but we used a similar strategy.

The half was a comfortable wait then a humid run.

There was no question that extra clothing was superfluous getting out on the morning of the full. I was super happy that I had trained for hot weather by overdressing at home!


----------



## nekonekoneko

PrincessV said:


> Point of fact: 2017 was also the weather that got the half canceled. I'd prefer not to have a repeat of that, pleaseandthankyou!



Yeah, January 2017 was the cancelled 1/2, and the full was cold.  January 2018 was when the entire weekend was cold as heck!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

In 2017 the wind-chill was so bad at the Marathon start I spent 15 minutes just standing in a porta-potty waiting for my corral to start.
There were no lines for them and it was relatively clean so no harm, no foul.
Once I got running it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I was dreading that run because of that dreadful wind!


----------



## The Expert

flav said:


> I ran Dopey in 2020.
> I had brought shoes for all races, fleece blankets, throw away hats, mits, old pajamas/sweat pants/sweat shirts, Mylar blankets and disposable rain ponchos…
> We were coming from snow and cold so we also had our puffy fall jackets with us. And even trying to plan what we would bring the evening of each race, we had to adjust!
> 
> The morning of the 5k we left the room with sweat pants/shirts on, carrying gloves and blankets. The room door was still closing when we decided to go back to get our jackets. We eventually put those in our bag check (we needed them to go back home). We let go some stuff in the corrals bin a few minutes before starting. We dropped the fleece blanket at the first character. We were really happy to have our jackets after retrieving them and waiting for more photos with our medals.
> 
> The morning of the 10k was a bit warmer but we used a similar strategy.
> 
> The half was a comfortable wait then a humid run.
> 
> There was no question that extra clothing was superfluous getting out on the morning of the full. I was super happy that I had trained for hot weather by overdressing at home!



I raced the 10K as well and it was pretty much perfect weather for me. But it was crazy how much the weather changed so dramatically over such a short time! I kept thinking, during the 10K, if the full is like this I'll be FINE. Two days later - BAM! I've definitely learned to prepare for literally ANY weather.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 114 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney (no interruptions from @camaker this time), what job at Walt Disney World would you most enjoy?

Me:
- Roaming/marketing photographer, i.e. not tied to one spot all day. Maybe weddings?
- Tour guide
- Anything to do with the care of the animals

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Dis5150

I just read EE will close for 3 month refurbishment from January 4 - Mid April for those of you running the marathon.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  DH wants to drive the boat between Port Orleans and DS, though he says driving any of the boats would do. I want to take care of the tigers at AK.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

CEO. It seems the most lucrative. I feel it’s not cheating because WDW would technically fall under my purvey; as opposed to something like lead actor in a Star Wars movie/TV show (my Disney adjacent answer)

Being more realistic, my social anxiety and impatience with people rules out a lot of jobs. My lack of engineering and technical skill would rule out a lot more. Maybe I could plan logistics and help set up and operate Fireworks Dessert Parties, MNSSHP, or MVMCP or other special events? That seems like something that would be fun, that I’m relatively qualified for, and would have me at the parks at some of my favorite times.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’d want to be the person who leads the team that coordinates visits for the Make A Wish or Give Kids A World kids. How fun and rewarding would it be to spend all your time at work finding ways to make special kids happy? Very.

Monorail or boat driver would be kinda fun too.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: I’d want to be the person who leads the team that coordinates visits for the Make A Wish or Give Kids A World kids. How fun and rewarding would it be to spend all your time at work finding ways to make special kids happy? Very.
> 
> Monorail or boat driver would be kinda fun too.



You'd be a top notch concierge for the 21-and-up crowd, too.


----------



## Livelovedance

I still have to catch up on previous posts, but I’m looking for some advice and figured this would be the best place to go.

I’m training for the marathon with a @DopeyBadger training plan. I normally run with my Apple Watch, but I’m having battery issues and thinking of upgrading to a Garmin for running only.

- I’m planning on keeping my Apple Watch for regular use. I have one with a cellular plan, and I use it for my Peloton.
- I usually run with my phone, but I do like the option to run without it if possible.
- I use the Nike app, just because I’ve had it the longest so I can compare past data. Is that possible with a Garmin? No big deal if it isn’t, I can switch, but I was just curious.
- I use the run/walk method, so I use the Intervals Pro app to set my intervals. Do Garmins have an option for intervals?
- I use Spotify for music, with specific playlists downloaded to my watch.

Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Imagineer, specifically designing robots, audioanimatronic figures etc. Anything that interacts with people and needs to naturalistically respond. I really love the Mr Potato Head at the Toy Story Mania rides at both coasts.


----------



## The Expert

Livelovedance said:


> Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!



I love love love my Garmin fenix 5S and yes, it does intervals. I think that's a feature on just about all Garmin models. The Forerunner 245 is specifically made for music, but some of the other models allow you to put music on the device itself, too. I believe the Nike app is one of the options you can add, but not 100% sure of that. 

I like the fenix because it's a little smaller (I'm a petite female) and doesn't look like a running watch (it's white and rose gold) so I can wear it all the time.


----------



## camaker

Livelovedance said:


> I still have to catch up on previous posts, but I’m looking for some advice and figured this would be the best place to go.
> 
> I’m training for the marathon with a @DopeyBadger training plan. I normally run with my Apple Watch, but I’m having battery issues and thinking of upgrading to a Garmin for running only.
> 
> - I’m planning on keeping my Apple Watch for regular use. I have one with a cellular plan, and I use it for my Peloton.
> - I usually run with my phone, but I do like the option to run without it if possible.
> - I use the Nike app, just because I’ve had it the longest so I can compare past data. Is that possible with a Garmin? No big deal if it isn’t, I can switch, but I was just curious.
> - I use the run/walk method, so I use the Intervals Pro app to set my intervals. Do Garmins have an option for intervals?
> - I use Spotify for music, with specific playlists downloaded to my watch.
> 
> Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!



I can answer a couple of your questions and make a couple of suggestions.  First, are you willing to wear 2 watches while running? I use a Garmin 935 for run tracking and an Apple Watch with cellular for safety contact and music/audiobooks, allowing me to run without my phone. That has been very freeing for me. It would also let you continue to use the Apple Watch for Spotify, widening your available choices of Garmins.

Garmin uses its own app, Garmin Connect, for historical run data. I know it’s easy to port that data over to Strava automatically, but I don’t know if you can do the same for Nike.

Run/walk intervals are actually easier to do on Garmins than on Apple Watch, in my opinion.  They’re called Alerts on Garmin rather than intervals (that term is used for another type of training) and they’re built right in. Turn the option to use them on, they can be set to what you want, and they automatically start every time you start a run. No need for a separate app.

As far as models go, I’m a big fan of the Forerunner series. The Forerunner 245 would be a great starting point. I’m sure others can chime in about some of the other Garmin series’ like the Vivoactive.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: Whatever Joe Rohde's job was (lead imagineer?) would be fun. And Jungle Cruise skipper.


----------



## opusone

Livelovedance said:


> I usually run with my phone, but I do like the option to run without it if possible.





camaker said:


> I use a Garmin 935 for run tracking and an Apple Watch with cellular for safety contact and music/audiobooks, allowing me to run without my phone.


The new Garmin Forerunner 945 LTE has safety features without needing your phone.  It also allows for music.


----------



## SheHulk

Livelovedance said:


> I still have to catch up on previous posts, but I’m looking for some advice and figured this would be the best place to go.
> 
> I’m training for the marathon with a @DopeyBadger training plan. I normally run with my Apple Watch, but I’m having battery issues and thinking of upgrading to a Garmin for running only.
> 
> - I’m planning on keeping my Apple Watch for regular use. I have one with a cellular plan, and I use it for my Peloton.
> - I usually run with my phone, but I do like the option to run without it if possible.
> - I use the Nike app, just because I’ve had it the longest so I can compare past data. Is that possible with a Garmin? No big deal if it isn’t, I can switch, but I was just curious.
> - I use the run/walk method, so I use the Intervals Pro app to set my intervals. Do Garmins have an option for intervals?
> - I use Spotify for music, with specific playlists downloaded to my watch.
> 
> Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!


I have a cheapy Garmin, like the ForeRunner 45 or something. It's fine for me. I have used it for continuous runs and interval running. You can set whatever intervals you want to run/walk with it. It's pretty bare bones but it's all I need. 
I was like you, I used the Nike Run app for many years before switching to a Garmin. I never saw how to merge data on them but I don't know if that's necessary to compare data.
The one downside I've had with this watch is that, when I'm running in the middle of the city, the instantaneous paces it shows me are all over the place. I don't know if GPS signal is better on a better watch. Distance mile to mile is fine, it catches up, but I wish I could rely on the instantaneous pace a little more to adjust my pacing instead of being told I'm running 7:45 min miles, no, wait, 12 min, no, wait, 8:15, etc.
Personally, if it was me, and I already had an Apple Watch for regular use, I'd get a pretty simple running watch because the Apple Watch does so much already.


----------



## camaker

opusone said:


> The new Garmin Forerunner 945 LTE has safety features without needing your phone.  It also allows for music.



It does, but they are extremely limited compared to the communications options that I already have with the Apple Watch and require another monthly service charge, to boot. Although not an issue for OP, I listen to audiobooks rather than music 95% of the time and there’s not a good, user-friendly solution for getting Audible books onto a Garmin. 

I’m looking to upgrade later this year because I’m going to need more battery life than my 935 currently offers and I’ve settled on the 945 instead of the 945 LTE, unless they come out with the long-awaited 955 in the meantime.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I did my stint in a public facing job and I could never go back to it again, so that rules out a lot of Disney World jobs.  I enjoy compiling and analyzing data, so maybe I could be part of the team that looks at all the data they collect?


----------



## Herding_Cats

Livelovedance said:


> I still have to catch up on previous posts, but I’m looking for some advice and figured this would be the best place to go.
> 
> I’m training for the marathon with a @DopeyBadger training plan. I normally run with my Apple Watch, but I’m having battery issues and thinking of upgrading to a Garmin for running only.
> 
> - I’m planning on keeping my Apple Watch for regular use. I have one with a cellular plan, and I use it for my Peloton.
> - I usually run with my phone, but I do like the option to run without it if possible.
> - I use the Nike app, just because I’ve had it the longest so I can compare past data. Is that possible with a Garmin? No big deal if it isn’t, I can switch, but I was just curious.
> - I use the run/walk method, so I use the Intervals Pro app to set my intervals. Do Garmins have an option for intervals?
> - I use Spotify for music, with specific playlists downloaded to my watch.
> 
> Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!



So here’s a question. If you’re going to get another Apple Watch, couldn’t you continue to use that for your music, and use a basic garmin for the other stuff?  Some of the garmin do have a “music” option (forerunner 245, 645, etc) but you have to have Spotify premium to do that from my understanding.
I started with a forerunner 35 and if you only needed it to do intervals it can do that. It’s a super basic, bare-bones running watch. My teens use them for cross country.

I upgraded this summer to a vivoactive 4s (open box “like new” off Amazon for like $160 I think.) I like it a lot more than my FR35. It has more data screen choices than the 35 (avg lap pace being something I use on almost ALL of my runs now) and has a music option, but I haven’t used it since I’m too cheap to also pay for a streaming subscription.  I also think it does a better job of recognizing my actual heart rate and not getting “cadence lock” or whatever it is where you watch sensors end up keying in on your arm swing/body bounce instead of your actual heart rate.

take a good look at battery life for the garmins when you’re using both the gps AND the music. I think we run close to the same pace, and it would be close on having enough battery life for a full if I were to use both the entire race.

attaching pics of the run/walk option for my watch. The values can be changed, and there’s a different screen for “mixed intervals.”


----------



## steph0808

SAFD - I would love to work with animals at AK. My degree is in English, but I always wished I had gone for Zoology. 

I would also love to be a skipper for Jungle Cruise. I don't know what I love more - the terrible jokes or the people on the ride who don't understand/don't like them.


----------



## Grabnar

SAFD: Behind the Seeds tour guide/botany researcher for LwtL pavilion. 

I did Chemistry in school but plant biology has always fascinated me.


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> what job at Walt Disney World would you most enjoy?


Rhinoceros caretaker. I freaking love those things.


----------



## Livelovedance

LdyStormy76 said:


> Yes, you do have to give them your medals, and bib if you want that framed.  For spinners you tell them which side you want out.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.  Picture quality isn’t great because I can’t fully block the sun in that room so there is a reflection of my iPad in them.  I picked the matting color too.
> 
> Edit: loaded them as thumbnails so those who weren’t interested could skim past faster.


I LOVE these! Thank you for sharing! I'm going to have to take a trip to Art of Disney and see what they have to offer.



The Expert said:


> I love love love my Garmin fenix 5S and yes, it does intervals. I think that's a feature on just about all Garmin models. The Forerunner 245 is specifically made for music, but some of the other models allow you to put music on the device itself, too. I believe the Nike app is one of the options you can add, but not 100% sure of that.
> 
> I like the fenix because it's a little smaller (I'm a petite female) and doesn't look like a running watch (it's white and rose gold) so I can wear it all the time.


Thank you! I looked briefly at the watch descriptions on their website but I didn't see anything about intervals. I thought they had to have them, but I don't know enough about Garmins to know for sure. I need to take a look at the music options...



camaker said:


> I can answer a couple of your questions and make a couple of suggestions.  First, are you willing to wear 2 watches while running? I use a Garmin 935 for run tracking and an Apple Watch with cellular for safety contact and music/audiobooks, allowing me to run without my phone. That has been very freeing for me. It would also let you continue to use the Apple Watch for Spotify, widening your available choices of Garmins.
> 
> Garmin uses its own app, Garmin Connect, for historical run data. I know it’s easy to port that data over to Strava automatically, but I don’t know if you can do the same for Nike.
> 
> Run/walk intervals are actually easier to do on Garmins than on Apple Watch, in my opinion.  They’re called Alerts on Garmin rather than intervals (that term is used for another type of training) and they’re built right in. Turn the option to use them on, they can be set to what you want, and they automatically start every time you start a run. No need for a separate app.
> 
> As far as models go, I’m a big fan of the Forerunner series. The Forerunner 245 would be a great starting point. I’m sure others can chime in about some of the other Garmin series’ like the Vivoactive.


This was great, thank you! I probably could run with two watches, but my Apple Watch battery is going, so I didn't want to have to rely on it. I'm going to keep that in mind though, because if I can get it fixed that'll make a difference in my Garmin options. I love that the alerts are built right in. That would help with all of the app juggling I do to start and end each run! I started looking at the Forerunners but I'll check out some of the others as well.



opusone said:


> The new Garmin Forerunner 945 LTE has safety features without needing your phone.  It also allows for music.





camaker said:


> It does, but they are extremely limited compared to the communications options that I already have with the Apple Watch and require another monthly service charge, to boot. Although not an issue for OP, I listen to audiobooks rather than music 95% of the time and there’s not a good, user-friendly solution for getting Audible books onto a Garmin.
> 
> I’m looking to upgrade later this year because I’m going to need more battery life than my 935 currently offers and I’ve settled on the 945 instead of the 945 LTE, unless they come out with the long-awaited 955 in the meantime.


Good to know! I do like my current watch, and I don't want to pay an extra monthly fee, so I'd probably be looking for a cheaper option.



SheHulk said:


> I have a cheapy Garmin, like the ForeRunner 45 or something. It's fine for me. I have used it for continuous runs and interval running. You can set whatever intervals you want to run/walk with it. It's pretty bare bones but it's all I need.
> I was like you, I used the Nike Run app for many years before switching to a Garmin. I never saw how to merge data on them but I don't know if that's necessary to compare data.
> The one downside I've had with this watch is that, when I'm running in the middle of the city, the instantaneous paces it shows me are all over the place. I don't know if GPS signal is better on a better watch. Distance mile to mile is fine, it catches up, but I wish I could rely on the instantaneous pace a little more to adjust my pacing instead of being told I'm running 7:45 min miles, no, wait, 12 min, no, wait, 8:15, etc.
> Personally, if it was me, and I already had an Apple Watch for regular use, I'd get a pretty simple running watch because the Apple Watch does so much already.


That's what I'm thinking as well. I don't need to have too many features, because I'm planning on using my Apple Watch for every day use. I don't need it as my smartwatch, just a watch to track my runs with much better battery life. Having your watch die during a run is so frustrating...



Herding_Cats said:


> So here’s a question. If you’re going to get another Apple Watch, couldn’t you continue to use that for your music, and use a basic garmin for the other stuff?  Some of the garmin do have a “music” option (forerunner 245, 645, etc) but you have to have Spotify premium to do that from my understanding.
> I started with a forerunner 35 and if you only needed it to do intervals it can do that. It’s a super basic, bare-bones running watch. My teens use them for cross country.
> 
> I upgraded this summer to a vivoactive 4s (open box “like new” off Amazon for like $160 I think.) I like it a lot more than my FR35. It has more data screen choices than the 35 (avg lap pace being something I use on almost ALL of my runs now) and has a music option, but I haven’t used it since I’m too cheap to also pay for a streaming subscription.  I also think it does a better job of recognizing my actual heart rate and not getting “cadence lock” or whatever it is where you watch sensors end up keying in on your arm swing/body bounce instead of your actual heart rate.
> 
> take a good look at battery life for the garmins when you’re using both the gps AND the music. I think we run close to the same pace, and it would be close on having enough battery life for a full if I were to use both the entire race.
> 
> attaching pics of the run/walk option for my watch. The values can be changed, and there’s a different screen for “mixed intervals.”
> View attachment 604248View attachment 604249View attachment 604258


I don't think I'm going to get another Apple Watch. I think I still have Apple Care so I might try to have them look at it and fix the battery problem, but other than the battery life I'm pretty content with it. Today I went for a run and was out for an hour and 20 minutes, and my watch battery went from 100% to 25%. On Thursday my watch died during my run. As the mileage increases I know my Apple Watch in its current state won't last.

Thanks for the photos and info on the vivoactive, and the battery life screen shot! I hadn't looked into that series yet, but I will now. I usually don't run with music during a race, but knowing I'd have enough battery to last through a race is definitely important (after having my watch die on training runs more than once...   )


----------



## Kerry1957

Livelovedance said:


> Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!


I have a Garmin Vivoactive 3 music and really like it. It is different from most of the other Garmins in that there is only one button and you swipe for most of the functions. I believe the newer Vivoactive 4 has two buttons but still has swipe functions.

 I have had no issues swiping a very wet watch with very wet fingers. I used to stream the Garmin music to my AfterShokz headphones, but now I stream music directly from my "ipod" (an old Apple 4 phone) to my hearing aids, as Garmin does not stream to hearing aids yet. It is pretty easy to download music playlists from your Apple device (computer, phone, or ipad) to your Garmin without using any paid streaming source.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I can confirm that the vivoactive 4 has 2 buttons and a touchscreen. Top button for start/stop and bottom button for lap.

also the 4s (s is for small) was attractive to me because I have tiny wrists and some of the forerunners are pretty big.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I’d want to work in the gardens.  There’s so many plants on display and growing food for restaurants and the AK animals.  I loved watching the holiday specials and see how the topiaries and garden displays are put together.


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD definitely jungle cruise skipper or member of the first order on rise


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I would love to be a tour guide in MK.  Paid to walk around the park, talk to people about Disney and experience their surprises and joy.  That sounds fun!


----------



## Barca33Runner

1lilspark said:


> member of the first order on rise



This might be the one front facing position I’d be suited for. I have pretty severe resting bleep face and if I get exasperated some frank sarcasm would be appropriately in character.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Something that I don't have to deal with guests. Maybe costuming, since I do like sewing.

If we're talking something in line with my actual career, I'd love to work on My Disney Experience, see if maybe I could make it actually work.


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> If we're talking something in line with my actual career, I'd love to work on My Disney Experience, see if maybe I could make it actually work.



We'd all love you to do this too


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Despite all the other "magic" that could happen at other parks, I think I would join the contingent looking after animals at AK.  Something about people....... 



Barca33Runner said:


> This might be the one front facing position I’d be suited for. I have pretty severe resting bleep face and if I get exasperated some frank sarcasm would be appropriately in character.



You are my kinda guy.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Monorail Pilot (I still have this idea I may try to do that in retirement).

As far as watches, I cannot recommend the Apple Watch more. I have been using it since the first version (skipped a few along the way) and currently have the series 6 (the latest until tomorrow I think) and it has been extremely accurate. The races I have done have been accurate to the 1/10th of a mile. I did a 15k yesterday and my watch said 9.3 miles as I cross the finish line. It's light, and with the option of changing bands you can find one you like. I am a big fan of the Nike bands (with the small holes) as it is very breathable.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD: I really don't think I could work at WDW.  I just couldn't.  Providing guest service to people on really expensive vacations just would not work for me because: people.  I waited tables for 5 years and I know that the inflated expectations of people would be too much for me to smile about.  Plus, summer is way too hot.



Still working through the will we/won't we rental car stuff for the trip.  Can anyone give me a ballpark cost for Uber/Lyft from MCO?  For 2 adults and 1 child in a carseat (which we will be bringing) if that matters.  I'm comparing airport car rentals to Springs-area hotel rental desks and there's a chance to potentially save a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Skipping anything related to my actual education.  Would love to launch fireworks.  Not creative enough to design shows, but, at least in my imagination, somebody has to push the "button" right?  I wouldn't turn down a position piloting a monorail either.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:  Behind the scenes guide at AK.  Caring for the manatees at The Seas.  Working at The Seas as a scuba diver.  Animal enrichment design team at AK/AKL.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: NOT public-facing. And nothing with sales quotas. I'm too old for that nonsense anymore, lol! Something arty - I don't have any engineering skills, but surely there are art direction positions within Imagineering? It would be nice to finally use my art degree for something...


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: I'd love to work for the RunDisney division, but that might mean I'd have to work the races and not actually run them anymore, so maybe not.  Otherwise, being on the maintenance crews which work on the parks overnight would be interesting.  It'd definitely be neat to be in the parks when they're empty, helping get them looking good for the next round of guests.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: I'd love to be a Project Manager in Imagineering for anything within Disney Parks. I love to see major projects take shape, and manage teams working together to do difficult things.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD: 

Like many others I'd love to work with the animals at AK.  I've also thought I'd love to work Tower of Terror as a CM. I love that ride so much and when I do get a CM who is really into the ride and adds to the atmosphere I just love that.  It would be fun I think to do that although I'm sure like any job it gets old quickly.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:  I'd love to be a character!  I want to be Pluto.  I know it's absurdly hot and probably not as fun as it seems, but still I'd start there and work my way up through the company, lol


----------



## flav

flav said:


> I ran Dopey in 2020.
> I had brought shoes for all races, fleece blankets, throw away hats, mits, old pajamas/sweat pants/sweat shirts, Mylar blankets and disposable rain ponchos…
> We were coming from snow and cold so we also had our puffy fall jackets with us. And even trying to plan what we would bring the evening of each race, we had to adjust!
> 
> The morning of the 5k we left the room with sweat pants/shirts on, carrying gloves and blankets. The room door was still closing when we decided to go back to get our jackets. We eventually put those in our bag check (we needed them to go back home). We let go some stuff in the corrals bin a few minutes before starting. We dropped the fleece blanket at the first character. We were really happy to have our jackets after retrieving them and waiting for more photos with our medals.
> 
> The morning of the 10k was a bit warmer but we used a similar strategy.
> 
> The half was a comfortable wait then a humid run.
> 
> There was no question that extra clothing was superfluous getting out on the morning of the full. I was super happy that I had trained for hot weather by overdressing at home!


And I am still learning… DD and I had a race this weekend and I brought everything mentioned above except winter stuff and the kitchen sink. They were advertising 70% chance of rain all morning. It was really grey when we left the house. We pickup up our bibs and sent a pictures of us in our T-shirts to my DM. She replied that she was sending us the sun and BAM! suddenly it shows up as we read her text… I had not brought sunscreen


----------



## steph0808

LdyStormy76 said:


> SAFD:  Behind the scenes guide at AK.  Caring for the manatees at The Seas.  Working at The Seas as a scuba diver.  Animal enrichment design team at AK/AKL.



I'm sure you probably know , but you can dive in The Seas! 

My dad did it when I was a kid in 1996, and it was great to watch him. Then we all went back to dive with him as adults when I ran the 2013 marathon (him, my brother, my sis-in-law, and me). Of course, my dad got the flu and couldn't do it....now I'm trying to convince him to try again!


----------



## Sara W

It makes me happy to see I'm not the only one who doesn't like people.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Sara W said:


> It makes me happy to see I'm not the only one who doesn't like people.


Well, most people! The ones on this thread are cool!
Edited to correct what spellcheck messed up!


----------



## LdyStormy76

steph0808 said:


> I'm sure you probably know , but you can dive in The Seas!
> 
> My dad did it when I was a kid in 1996, and it was great to watch him. Then we all went back to dive with him as adults when I ran the 2013 marathon (him, my brother, my sis-in-law, and me). Of course, my dad got the flu and couldn't do it....now I'm trying to convince him to try again!



Dove twice; once in 2012 and once in 2017. Both times with DH.  In fact being able to dive was the only reason for the WDW trip in 2012.  Still have the T-shirt from 2012; 2017 was one of the cheap string bags so those were passed on to kids in the family.  It is so much fun to see the faces of kids, and some adults, at The Reef restaurant when you wave at them.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: An IT leadership role in the parks.  Between infrastructure and analytics I think it would be a fun role.



steph0808 said:


> I'm sure you probably know , but you can dive in The Seas!
> 
> My dad did it when I was a kid in 1996, and it was great to watch him. Then we all went back to dive with him as adults when I ran the 2013 marathon (him, my brother, my sis-in-law, and me). Of course, my dad got the flu and couldn't do it....now I'm trying to convince him to try again!



I thought they stopped letting guests dive a few years ago.  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  I'd like to drive the safari trucks on Kilimanjaro Safari - I love that ride, it's always a different experience every time you go! 
Also - it would be fun to do the Tinkerbell gig flying over MK to start the fireworks!


----------



## Herding_Cats

FL res/AP resort discounts through Christmas Eve are out. Now it’s time to stalk for the early January room discounts.....


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Livelovedance said:


> I still have to catch up on previous posts, but I’m looking for some advice and figured this would be the best place to go.
> 
> I’m training for the marathon with a @DopeyBadger training plan. I normally run with my Apple Watch, but I’m having battery issues and thinking of upgrading to a Garmin for running only.
> 
> - I’m planning on keeping my Apple Watch for regular use. I have one with a cellular plan, and I use it for my Peloton.
> - I usually run with my phone, but I do like the option to run without it if possible.
> - I use the Nike app, just because I’ve had it the longest so I can compare past data. Is that possible with a Garmin? No big deal if it isn’t, I can switch, but I was just curious  .
> - I use the run/walk method, so I use the Intervals Pro app to set my intervals. Do Garmins have an option for intervals?
> - I use Spotify for music, with specific playlists downloaded to my watch.
> 
> Based on the above, and advice/suggestions on which Garmin to buy? Thanks in advance!


I have a Garmin 945 that I bought about 2 months ago and I *really* enjoy it.  Not only does it track my running and steps, but it also stores tunes and can be used as an MP3 player for my ear buds.   I've weighed in before about how I prefer running without earbuds, especially long runs, but for my short training runs, all I need with me is the watch.  It is waterproof for swimming depths (not diving) so I also wore it to the beach.  I go for a week or so between recharges, and has a lot of analytical data that it records.   It may be a bit of overkill for tracking my running, but I have no regrets on getting it.


----------



## LilyJC

For those who fly SWA, flights through April were released this morning! Fully booked Marathon weekend and one Springtime Surprise flight


----------



## camaker

LilyJC said:


> For those who fly SWA, flights through April were released this morning! Fully booked Marathon weekend and one Springtime Surprise flight



Thanks for the heads up!  They’ve got some pretty good prices to MCO right now. Got my MW flight for $138 round trip!


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  They’ve got some pretty good prices to MCO right now. Got my MW flight for $138 round trip!


One way is more expensive for me than that!

ETA: But I always have to have connecting flights… Except I noticed for Springtime Surprise that they have added a nonstop flight to one of my normal airports!! Outbound the time doesn’t work (unless I fly out a day early), but returning works great! Hopefully these don’t get changed (which has happened with all of my SW flights the last year and a half…)


----------



## Herding_Cats

LilyJC said:


> For those who fly SWA, flights through April were released this morning! Fully booked Marathon weekend and one Springtime Surprise flight





camaker said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  They’ve got some pretty good prices to MCO right now. Got my MW flight for $138 round trip!


I just checked SW for what our flights could have been (we have been booked for over a month) and there are 0 non-stop flights, and it's not any cheaper than what we booked through delta. And that's flying out of Detroit! makes we glad that we booked what we did when we did.


----------



## GreatLakes

LilyJC said:


> For those who fly SWA, flights through April were released this morning! Fully booked Marathon weekend and one Springtime Surprise flight



We were waiting on those but nothing direct for us so United it is


----------



## pluto377

Blech the sw non stops to my airport stink. I’m booked right now to leave Mco at 8am Monday, which is my only non stop option. I’m not thrilled about not being able to sleep in at all this trip. I may change to a later 1 stop flight, but I hate doing that when direct only takes 2.5 hours.


----------



## Naomeri

pluto377 said:


> Blech the sw non stops to my airport stink. I’m booked right now to leave Mco at 8am Monday, which is my only non stop option. I’m not thrilled about not being able to sleep in at all this trip. I may change to a later 1 stop flight, but I hate doing that when direct only takes 2.5 hours.


I don’t have any direct SWA flights either, but I have gift cards and travel funds, so indirect it is


----------



## Grabnar

Question: I have a Caribbean Beach Resort room booked right now, but I have the ability to buy some points through Marriott, transfer some AmEx points and end up saving $900 to stay at the Swan Reserve. Any thoughts on if this is worth it? I’m leaning towards yes at the moment given the lack of EMH and fast passes being paid now as there’s not a lot or reason to stay on site anymore.


----------



## Naomeri

Grabnar said:


> Question: I have a Caribbean Beach Resort room booked right now, but I have the ability to buy some points through Marriott, transfer some AmEx points and end up saving $900 to stay at the Swan Reserve. Any thoughts on if this is worth it? I’m leaning towards yes at the moment given the lack of EMH and fast passes being paid now as there’s not a lot or reason to stay on site anymore.


I would do it, and that would actually get you in on the extended evening hours at MK and Epcot


----------



## Livelovedance

Kerry1957 said:


> I have a Garmin Vivoactive 3 music and really like it. It is different from most of the other Garmins in that there is only one button and you swipe for most of the functions. I believe the newer Vivoactive 4 has two buttons but still has swipe functions.
> 
> I have had no issues swiping a very wet watch with very wet fingers. I used to stream the Garmin music to my AfterShokz headphones, but now I stream music directly from my "ipod" (an old Apple 4 phone) to my hearing aids, as Garmin does not stream to hearing aids yet. It is pretty easy to download music playlists from your Apple device (computer, phone, or ipad) to your Garmin without using any paid streaming source.





Herding_Cats said:


> I can confirm that the vivoactive 4 has 2 buttons and a touchscreen. Top button for start/stop and bottom button for lap.
> 
> also the 4s (s is for small) was attractive to me because I have tiny wrists and some of the forerunners are pretty big.





Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I have a Garmin 945 that I bought about 2 months ago and I *really* enjoy it.  Not only does it track my running and steps, but it also stores tunes and can be used as an MP3 player for my ear buds.   I've weighed in before about how I prefer running without earbuds, especially long runs, but for my short training runs, all I need with me is the watch.  It is waterproof for swimming depths (not diving) so I also wore it to the beach.  I go for a week or so between recharges, and has a lot of analytical data that it records.   It may be a bit of overkill for tracking my running, but I have no regrets on getting it.


Thanks for the Garmin advice everyone! I’ve been reading the descriptions on their website and trying to get some information, but it’s pretty overwhelming…




Jason Bryer said:


> As far as watches, I cannot recommend the Apple Watch more. I have been using it since the first version (skipped a few along the way) and currently have the series 6 (the latest until tomorrow I think) and it has been extremely accurate. The races I have done have been accurate to the 1/10th of a mile. I did a 15k yesterday and my watch said 9.3 miles as I cross the finish line. It's light, and with the option of changing bands you can find one you like. I am a big fan of the Nike bands (with the small holes) as it is very breathable.


I currently use an Apple Watch, with a Nike band, and I do love it. The battery is going, which is a problem because I rely on it for running and it can’t be fixed in the Apple store. I was considering purchasing a running watch solely for running purposes, which would eliminate the problem of my Apple Watch dying before I finish a run. I also thought it would make the process a little easier, with less apps to juggle through. I’m considering upgrading to a newer Apple Watch. I’d just hate to have the same problem down the line. Who knew buying a watch would be so tricky?!?


----------



## sandam1

I got the return flights for MW booked this morning and I'm okay with what I got. There was only one nonstop flight and it was the first flight of the day which wasn't going to work since we always try to take the last flight out. So layover in Baltimore it is. My friend's flight was more expensive than I wanted it to be, but still only 11,000 points, and hers is nonstop. So not ideal, but do-able. I'll keep stalking any price drops, but if it doesn't happen, I can live with it.

Now on to waiting for Universal to put out the passholder rates on their hotel rooms...oh, and training for the weekend!


----------



## GreatLakes

Grabnar said:


> Question: I have a Caribbean Beach Resort room booked right now, but I have the ability to buy some points through Marriott, transfer some AmEx points and end up saving $900 to stay at the Swan Reserve. Any thoughts on if this is worth it? I’m leaning towards yes at the moment given the lack of EMH and fast passes being paid now as there’s not a lot or reason to stay on site anymore.



I would definitely do it.  I havne't stayed at the Swan Reserve ye but have stayed at the Swan, Dolphin, and Caribbean Beach and of the three the Caribbean beach is the bottom of the list.  To be honest it is my least favorite of all the Disney resorts I've stayed at and that includes the All-Stars when you factor in cost.  Add in the $900 savings and it is an easy decision IMO.


----------



## luv2cheer92

luv2cheer92 said:


> Marathon weekend wasn't on my radar this year, as I was planning on going for my second Dopey in 2023. But those medals...
> I signed up for virtual Dopey minutes after the release, knowing that I wouldn't be able to get off work that many days that week, with plans on doing the races at home as if I were there. But then I talked myself into doing the full in person. So I will be there! And now I will get two full medals.


Update. Got the virtual Dopey refunded and upgraded the full to in person Dopey. So excited!!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Hi all!  First post, but long time lurker.  My husband and I signed up for Dopey after seeing those medals.  Getting excited after buying SW tickets today!


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: I think I’d like to sell balloons on Main Street. There’s something special about seeing the joy on a person’s face when you hand them a balloon! And in my fantasy, all my guests would be pleasant and happy!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: I’ve been thinking about this… although I’m a pretty introverted person, and I don’t like going up to and talking to people, if people come to talk to me, I’m good! I think I would choose to be a Guest Services CM or in concierge. I wouldn’t like dealing with irate guests, but I like helping people.


----------



## stiebermom

Hello all,

Family members are running the 10K for the first time in January, and other family members would like to cheer them on.  I realize that with COVID, everything may be different from past years, but how did the spectators cheer them on the last time?  Were they only allowed to congregate in the parking lot, or could they also cheer them on from inside Epcot?  Are there any activities during the race that the spectators can participate in, such as photo opportunities or the purchase of snacks?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## DopeyBadger

stiebermom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Family members are running the 10K for the first time in January, and other family members would like to cheer them on.  I realize that with COVID, everything may be different from past years, but how did the spectators cheer them on the last time?  Were they only allowed to congregate in the parking lot, or could they also cheer them on from inside Epcot?  Are there any activities during the race that the spectators can participate in, such as photo opportunities or the purchase of snacks?  Thanks for your help.



This was the 2020 MW 10k course.



I marked with red arrows the four main places spectators tended to gather in past pre-COVID races.

1) At the start line
2) At mile 2.5 when the runners re-enter the EPCOT parking lot area.
3) The Boardwalk area
4) The finish line

There are no spectators allowed inside EPCOT during the 10k.

This was the staging area for the 2020 Marathon Weekend 10k:



You can see right above the "Spectator Seating" area near the finish line there was a place for Food and Beverage.  Some small snacks, coffee, and such.  There also tended to be some food and beverage in the reunion area as well.

In the past, the picture area was around where it says "Character Meet and Greet".  The characters were out for a limited time prior to the race start, and then would come back out once runners started finishing.  It remains to be seen how that will return.  I don't believe there were ever restrictions on who could take pictures with the characters, so I'm sure spectators could as well.


----------



## Bree

Livelovedance said:


> Thanks for the Garmin advice everyone! I’ve been reading the descriptions on their website and trying to get some information, but it’s pretty overwhelming…
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use an Apple Watch, with a Nike band, and I do love it. The battery is going, which is a problem because I rely on it for running and it can’t be fixed in the Apple store. I was considering purchasing a running watch solely for running purposes, which would eliminate the problem of my Apple Watch dying before I finish a run. I also thought it would make the process a little easier, with less apps to juggle through. I’m considering upgrading to a newer Apple Watch. I’d just hate to have the same problem down the line. Who knew buying a watch would be so tricky?!?



dcrainmaker.com has great in depth reviews.

My Fenix 6s just became a brick after the latest software update. I have had issues from the last 3 updates with my watch not wanting to charge. After resetting a few times it would eventually charge, but the update last week killed it. No, it was never dirty connections or a bad cable or an issue with my laptop. I tried new cables and all the cables worked on my husband’s watch and my laptop had no problem finding his watch or my old forerunner.  Garmin support was useless and claims that batteries never have issues after update. Um, check your own forum and social media please. I ended up having to buy a new watch. I looked at the forerunner again, but the watch size only came in 47mm. My Fenix was 42mm and is still pretty big on my wrist.  I ended up getting another Fenix, bought an extended warranty and turned off auto updates.


----------



## stiebermom

Thank you so much.  This information is very helpful.


----------



## Grabnar

Bree said:


> dcrainmaker.com has great in depth reviews.
> 
> My Fenix 6s just became a brick after the latest software update. I have had issues from the last 3 updates with my watch not wanting to charge. After resetting a few times it would eventually charge, but the update last week killed it. No, it was never dirty connections or a bad cable or an issue with my laptop. I tried new cables and all the cables worked on my husband’s watch and my laptop had no problem finding his watch or my old forerunner.  Garmin support was useless and claims that batteries never have issues after update. Um, check your own forum and social media please. I ended up having to buy a new watch. I looked at the forerunner again, but the watch size only came in 47mm. My Fenix was 42mm and is still pretty big on my wrist.  I ended up getting another Fenix, bought an extended warranty and turned off auto updates.


Even after this would you consider Garmin still worth it? I'm not a serious marathoner, I'm more about covering the distance than training for speed so I'm currently just using my Apple Watch which I've been very happy with, but the battery gets me sometimes.


----------



## Bree

Grabnar said:


> Even after this would you consider Garmin still worth it? I'm not a serious marathoner, I'm more about covering the distance than training for speed so I'm currently just using my Apple Watch which I've been very happy with, but the battery gets me sometimes.



For my needs, yes. I’ve been using Garmin since 2014 with a brief trial of Apple Watch. I want to be able to see and do more than current pace without third party apps. Apple Watch can’t do this:



I ALWAYS buy extended warranties on large purchases, but this last one was a gift. My DH bought the watch at a local running store and he lost the receipt which means I couldn’t buy a warranty.


----------



## mmm_texas

** RUN WITH NO REGISTRATION FEE! **
I wanted to pass along this great information I received in an email from the cancer charity Team FORCE. They have *5K* and *10K* bibs still available, and they're currently offering them for no registration fee and only a *$150* fundraising goal. And of course the money would go to a great cause!

I think this link should work for more information: https://go.pardot.com/webmail/29344...37bec069c6430646eaa9a0182fe9fac6e3ac39860e0e5

If that doesn't work, here's the contact email address that was referenced in the email: teamFORCE@facingourrisk.org


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 107 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2022!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s something you’ve never done at Disney that you’d love to try?

There is so much I haven’t done. Restaurants I haven’t tried. Resorts I haven’t stayed at. I’d love to do more tours.

A lot of that is time and cost-prohibitive and likely won’t change. So, if I have to pick just one thing and make it something I’ll likely do one day: I really want to go to either the halloween or Christmas parties. I’d love to see the different park decorations and shows and take a ton of fireworks photos.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Something I’ve never done at Disney would be to run in one of the races!


----------



## MissLiss279

ATTQOTD: Astro-orbiter. I think about it every time, and then I chicken out…


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Lucky to have done a bunch at Disney, but have never done one of the tours.  If they start running them again, the Keys to the Kingdom tour is on my Disney bucket list for sure.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: One of my favorite things about Disney is that there are so many things/experiences that it’s almost impossible to do it all! 
If I’m dreaming big, I want to stay in the Cinderella Castle suite!

Something that’s more likely at WDW? I’d like to stay at Boardwalk or The Riviera, do the Keys to the Kingdom Tour, and eat at Sanna and Toppolinos. Maybe I’ll make one of the restaurants happen during marathon weekend!

Disney but not WDW: A Disney Cruise!! I’d love to do this as a family in a few years.

I can’t get on the boards on my computer anymore, soI’ve missed out! I’m trying to recommit to checking more regularly before MW. Missed you guys!


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I had to really think about this, as i've been lucky enough to do just about everything Disney offers. But one I haven't is the Walt's Footsteps tour at Disneyland. Would really like to do that someday.


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD: I would like to visit other Disneyland resorts and parks. 

Here's my list:
Walt Disney World Resort 
Magic Kingdom​Epcot​Hollywood Studios​Animal Kingdom​Hong Kong Disneyland Resort
Aulani Resort
Disneyland Resort
Disneyland​California Adventure​Tokyo Disney Resort
Tokyo Disneyland​Tokyo DisneySea​Disneyland Paris
Disneyland Paris​Walt Disney Studios Park​Shanghai Disney Resort


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:
I want to hit all 4 parks in 1 day, and ride a headliner in each.  I had a plan to do it in January 2020, starting with a PPO breakfast at BOG, but then I was able to snag a Savi’s res for that same morning and everything got wonky.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Count me as another to do a Disney cruise.  I’d also like to visit Disneyland Paris and do a race there, if that starts up again.  If they do, bucket list!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I want to spend an afternoon and evening drinking & eating at Club 33


----------



## The Expert

Kerry1957 said:


> SAFD: I would like to visit other Disneyland resorts and parks.
> 
> Here's my list:
> Walt Disney World Resort
> Magic Kingdom​Epcot​Hollywood Studios​Animal Kingdom​Hong Kong Disneyland Resort
> Aulani Resort
> Disneyland Resort
> Disneyland​California Adventure​Tokyo Disney Resort
> Tokyo Disneyland​Tokyo DisneySea​Disneyland Paris
> Disneyland Paris​Walt Disney Studios Park​Shanghai Disney Resort



We did this in 2019 in one huge trip for our 25th anniversary. Not sure if that will ever be possible again with Covid and travel protocols, but it was AMAZING! (We had been to them all before, but never in one trip.)


----------



## 1lilspark

Safd
TDL or at least just DisneySea


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: add me the list of those wanting to do Keys to the Kingdom.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Wild Africa Trek at AK or DiveQuest at Epcot are two tours I’d love to do.


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> what’s something you’ve never done at Disney that you’d love to try?


Victoria & Albert’s. My people wouldn’t do it, but I like what they deem too pretentious. I’ll push through their disdain and get the wine pairing.
ETA: and the caviar, please.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I'd really like to experience a "full" Halloween party, if those ever come back. I would love to see the Headless Horseman in a parade. Fall is the one season we have never experienced.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  DH and I want to do the Highway in the Sky Dine Around progressive dinner, if it ever comes back. The tours would be great, too. We’ve done Behind the Seeds once, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: I've always wanted to do the Wild Africa Trek tour at AK.  Hope they bring it back soon!  Also, stay in a bungalow at the Poly, but that will probably never happen!


----------



## Cabius

Carol_ said:


> Victoria & Albert’s. My people wouldn’t do it, but I like what they deem too pretentious. I’ll push through their disdain and get the wine pairing.


I’ve eaten at several Michelin-started restaurants, but V&A remains my favorite meal of all time!

For me, I’d pick the Keys to the Kingdom tour at WDW proper, and a visit to Tokyo Disney Sea if we’re venturing outside the four corners of WDW.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD: I know this is not in the parks but is first on my list of dream vacations.  My wife and I, sans the kids, on a Disney cruise to Alaska.


----------



## Sara W

SAFD- my husband surprised me with V&A reservations for our anniversary, and then the parks shut down before we could go. I was so proud of him for planning that out, he even had to create another MDE account so I wouldn’t see the reservation until he was ready to tell me. I’d still like to go.
Jiko wine tasting
Behinds the Seeds tour
Club 33
Unfortunately, the only thing that is currently available is the one thing my husband would never  agree to spend the money on.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- I’d like to do a tour also. I did one of mk about 35 years ago as a kid and it was so cool!  I’d also like to stay in a poly bungalow or contemporary tower.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

MissLiss279 said:


> ATTQOTD: Astro-orbiter. I think about it every time, and then I chicken out…


I hope you can try it sometime! It is my favorite of "those" types of rides. When we rode it the first time, my husband laughed the ENTIRE time and it was pretty special. 
SAFD: It's been said before, but I'd love to do DiveQuest or Victoria and Albert's. If either are open by June, I will be elated.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

The thing that always brings me back is that I have so much left to do.

Attractions: Cosmic Rewind, Tron, and hopefully many more down the road.

Restaurants: Jiko, Takumi-Tei, Victoria and Albert’s, Le Cellier, Cinderella’s Royal Table (you’ve got to try it once, right?), and a few more I’m forgetting off the top of my head.

I’ve gone to Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party and look forward to going again in the future; but I’d also like to go to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas party.

Mostly I’m looking forward to WDW getting back to pre-pandemic excitement. I know it will take time, but I want to see announcements about expansions and new experiences, not cancellations and empty pockets of space that they no longer have the funding or inclination To improve.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Sara W said:


> SAFD- my husband surprised me with V&A reservations for our anniversary, and then the parks shut down before we could go. I was so proud of him for planning that out, he even had to create another MDE account so I wouldn’t see the reservation until he was ready to tell me. I’d still like to go.
> Jiko wine tasting
> Behinds the Seeds tour
> Club 33
> Unfortunately, the only thing that is currently available is the one thing my husband would never  agree to spend the money on.


I love the extra effort to keep it a secret!  That is awesome!


----------



## GreatLakes

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 107 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2022!
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s something you’ve never done at Disney that you’d love to try?



Not counting new things we haven't had a chance to do yet staying at different resorts would be our main items.

Our top 3 are Poly, AKL, and Boardwalk Inn.


----------



## FFigawi

Carol_ said:


> Victoria & Albert’s. My people wouldn’t do it, but I like what they deem too pretentious. I’ll push through their disdain and get the wine pairing.
> ETA: and the caviar, please.



Definitely get the extra John Dory course and the Wagyu add-on as well. Both are excellent, especially the beef as it's an interesting & enjoyable side-by-side taste comparison.


----------



## HangWithMerida

DisneyParrothead said:


> I’d also like to visit Disneyland Paris and do a race there, if that starts up again.  If they do, bucket list!



This was on my list too. I have been to Disneyland Paris but I really wanted to do the castle to chateau challenge.  Hopefully they bring back racing there!


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  My answer is pretty simple.  I've never ridden the train in MK.  We wanted to on a recent trip not realizing it was not running due to Tron construction, so planning to do it on our next trip back when it's running.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Castle to Chateau Challenge is high on my list, as is visiting all of the foreign parks.  At the US parks, I'd like to see the new Cirque du Soleil show and stay at the Grand Floridian and Grand Californian resorts.


----------



## chantaldb

HangWithMerida said:


> castle to chateau challenge.


YESSS!  Travel to the US from Europe will be possible from November onwards!!!.  I had taken a bit of a gamble registering for Dopey 2022 and booking Pop Century.  I do hope the Disney run weekend in Paris will be on as I am aiming for the Castle to Chateau as well. But that's September 2022, so I am fairly confident. Actually I was "reminded" by my phone this morning that exactly 2 years ago I picked up my bibs at Disneyland Paris expo.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Correct me if I am wrong, there are no longer travel agents that have race bibs?  i thought I heard that a couple years ago.  I had reached out to my TA I used to use and that's what they told me.  I wanted to try and do Goofy this year.  It's sold out.  I reached out to runDisney to see if they would break apart once of the open Dopey spots and let me do Goofy and they told me for the safety of all runners they can't do that because they have to limit the amount of participants.  I responded and said that makes no sense as if they sell the Dopey registration someone will still be running those races so they only thing they are losing if a couple hundred dollars on the registration.  They responded with the same respond about limiting entries but directed me to the travel partners section on their site to see if they have a spot open.  I looked and can't even see a spot for travel agents?  Am I missing something?


----------



## camaker

Waiting2goback said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, there are no longer travel agents that have race bibs?  i thought I heard that a couple years ago.  I had reached out to my TA I used to use and that's what they told me.  I wanted to try and do Goofy this year.  It's sold out.  I reached out to runDisney to see if they would break apart once of the open Dopey spots and let me do Goofy and they told me for the safety of all runners they can't do that because they have to limit the amount of participants.  I responded and said that makes no sense as if they sell the Dopey registration someone will still be running those races so they only thing they are losing if a couple hundred dollars on the registration.  They responded with the same respond about limiting entries but directed me to the travel partners section on their site to see if they have a spot open.  I looked and can't even see a spot for travel agents?  Am I missing something?



Travel agents are no longer able to sell bibs. Maybe a charity might have  a Goofy bib available?


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> Travel agents are no longer able to sell bibs. Maybe a charity might have  a Goofy bib available?


I didn't think so.  Must have been an old form email response from runDisney.  

I am so torn.  I have been looking for a race in the winter to stay focused on my training since I have been so inconsistent with all the injuries I have had this year.  I really wanted to do Goofy.  Now I have to chose between Dopey and the marathon if anything.  If i do Dopey there are no reasonably priced hotel rooms on property still so I would be off site.  i feel like I would feel disconnected from race weeked being off property.  I have never done Dopey, and the wife told me to just do it and get it overwith but I am also not sure if my body is ready for it since my training has been so inconsistent this year.  I had to take 3-4 months off from running this year while I was waiting for an MRI to come back on my back.


----------



## hauntedcity

Nabbed my Southwest tickets on Thursday, and I just made a town car reservation to get me from & to the airport! I've had too many Mears issues that I can't take a chance on getting to the expo the day I arrive.  

Oh, this is getting real!


----------



## jmasgat

Waiting2goback said:


> I didn't think so.  Must have been an old form email response from runDisney.
> 
> I am so torn.  I have been looking for a race in the winter to stay focused on my training since I have been so inconsistent with all the injuries I have had this year.  I really wanted to do Goofy.  Now I have to chose between Dopey and the marathon if anything.  If i do Dopey there are no reasonably priced hotel rooms on property still so I would be off site.  i feel like I would feel disconnected from race weekend being off property.  I have never done Dopey, and the wife told me to just do it and get it over with but I am also not sure if my body is ready for it since my training has been so inconsistent this year.  I had to take 3-4 months off from running this year while I was waiting for an MRI to come back on my back.



If you are willing to coast for awhile, it is possible that a Goofy entry might pop up--there are random appearances of race bibs every now and then.  Also, RD may break up Dopey bibs--one can never tell.  It doesn't sound like you're all that thrilled to do Dopey, so honestly, I wouldn't bother. Why spend all that money on something you won't enjoy.


----------



## Waiting2goback

jmasgat said:


> If you are willing to coast for awhile, it is possible that a Goofy entry might pop up--there are random appearances of race bibs every now and then.  Also, RD may break up Dopey bibs--one can never tell.  It doesn't sound like you're all that thrilled to do Dopey, so honestly, I wouldn't bother. Why spend all that money on something you won't enjoy.


That’s my struggle.  I have always wanted to do Dopey. It never worked out cuz of the schedule or finances on the given year. This year I can pull it off.  But, it is a lot more money than just doing the marathon.  It’s almost double when I factor in the race registration and additional hotel stay.  
A couple of questions for anyone that stays off property for races though.  

Do you have to pay for parking at the races?
Do you feel disconnected from race weekend?  I just know staying on property I feel the energy of race weekends with signage around the resorts, seeing everyone wearing medals, etc...
I really like the Goofy and Dopey medals this year so I feel like if I’m going to do Dopey doing it for the 50th would be the best time to give it a go.  
My other question is, how hard on your body is Dopey?   My longest run so far has been 8 miles. I have time to get to a reasonable long run before race weekend for sure.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Waiting2goback said:


> That’s my struggle.  I have always wanted to do Dopey. It never worked out cuz of the schedule or finances on the given year. This year I can pull it off.  But, it is a lot more money than just doing the marathon.  It’s almost double when I factor in the race registration and additional hotel stay.
> A couple of questions for anyone that stays off property for races though.
> 
> Do you have to pay for parking at the races?
> Do you feel disconnected from race weekend?  I just know staying on property I feel the energy of race weekends with signage around the resorts, seeing everyone wearing medals, etc...
> I really like the Goofy and Dopey medals this year so I feel like if I’m going to do Dopey doing it for the 50th would be the best time to give it a go.
> My other question is, how hard on your body is Dopey?   My longest run so far has been 8 miles. I have time to get to a reasonable long run before race weekend for sure.



have you thought about the Swan and Dolphin?  It’s not Disney but it’s on property, with transportation.


----------



## Waiting2goback

DisneyParrothead said:


> have you thought about the Swan and Dolphin?  It’s not Disney but it’s on property, with transportation.


Yes but the price was more than I wanted to spend.  All Star Music is available Thursday through Monday so I may just book that and find an off site hotel for Wednesday night if I decide to do Dopey.


----------



## LEN375

Goofy is still sold out but the half and full are open. If I sign up for both will that automatically sign me up for goofy??


----------



## camaker

LEN375 said:


> Goofy is still sold out but the half and full are open. If I sign up for both will that automatically sign me up for goofy??



No.  You’ll be doing the Goofy Challenge, but you won’t get the bib, shirt or medal for the challenge, just the ones for the individual races.


----------



## steph0808

Waiting2goback said:


> Yes but the price was more than I wanted to spend.  All Star Music is available Thursday through Monday so I may just book that and find an off site hotel for Wednesday night if I decide to do Dopey.



I just booked my Marathon Weekend hotel this week because I'm lazy. 

We're going Wednesday-Tuesday, and All-Stars was available, Pop was available, and Port Orleans Riverside (I know it is more expensive, but at least it's not $700/night!). 

Try looking Wednesday-Tuesday or Wednesday-Wednesday, book that, and then call to cut the last night or two off. Disney is weird that way.


----------



## steph0808

I just tested the theory because I am avoiding doing actual work  and it worked. Book Wednesday-Tuesday at ASM and then call and cut the Monday night off later. 

Booking Wednesday-Wednesday opens up Pop Century and Port Orleans French Quarter.


----------



## sandam1

Waiting2goback said:


> Do you have to pay for parking at the races?
> Do you feel disconnected from race weekend? I just know staying on property I feel the energy of race weekends with signage around the resorts, seeing everyone wearing medals, etc...



No, you don't have to pay to park for the races.

I've stayed at Universal for both of my runDisney weekends and still got enough Disney flavor from just the races and the atmosphere around them. But admittedly, I'm not a Disney or die person - as evidenced by the fact that I stay on the dark side for race weekends. For the Princess weekend, we actually did an After Hours Party at the Magic Kingdom the Monday after the races and got my medal pictures then. Of course, I also got a set in front of the Universal globe and Hogwarts castle which make me chuckle when I see them.

In some ways, staying off-site might be beneficial. For my first half marathon, my friend and I were going back and forth about doing Disney or Universal parks. If we did Disney, we would have to stay off site to stay on budget. At Universal, we could stay on site. My friend brought up the point that, with the price of Disney tickets, I would feel the need to go-go-go all weekend which would not be conducive to the primary goal of the trip - finishing the race! By staying off-site, we could do things at more leisurely pace and would be less likely to "just do this" or "just do that." 

Just a slightly different perspective!


----------



## jmasgat

Waiting2goback said:


> Do you have to pay for parking at the races? *No parking has been free before 7 am (for past race days)*
> Do you feel disconnected from race weekend? I just know staying on property I feel the energy of race weekends with signage around the resorts, seeing everyone wearing medals, etc... *Sorta--but I think you answered your own question. *
> I really like the Goofy and Dopey medals this year so I feel like if I’m going to do Dopey doing it for the 50th would be the best time to give it a go.
> My other question is, how hard on your body is Dopey? My longest run so far has been 8 miles. I have time to get to a reasonable long run before race weekend for sure. *If you approach the first three races as easy training runs, and then run the marathon at slightly faster pace, it is not bad.  I actually felt better after Dopey than previous marathons because I didn't flat out race the marathon.*


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> My other question is, how hard on your body is Dopey?   My longest run so far has been 8 miles. I have time to get to a reasonable long run before race weekend for sure.



No harder than a stand-alone marathon. You will likely be more fatigued due to the multiple days of 3 or 4am wake-up calls, though. If you take it easy for all four races and plan to spend the full having fun, riding rides, and stopping for pictures and drinks along the way, it becomes more of a long fun run than anything else.


----------



## GreatLakes

Has anyone confirmed with Disney that parking is still free before 7am?  I know it was in the past but a lot of changes have been made due to the pandemic and I could see Disney doing away with that.


----------



## Waiting2goback

steph0808 said:


> I just tested the theory because I am avoiding doing actual work  and it worked. Book Wednesday-Tuesday at ASM and then call and cut the Monday night off later.
> 
> Booking Wednesday-Wednesday opens up Pop Century and Port Orleans French Quarter.



Good idea, i will look into it.



FFigawi said:


> No harder than a stand-alone marathon. You will likely be more fatigued due to the multiple days of 3 or 4am wake-up calls, though. If you take it easy for all four races and plan to spend the full having fun, riding rides, and stopping for pictures and drinks along the way, it becomes more of a long fun run than anything else.



Thanks John.  I wonder how many people are going to put on a mask during the race to ride rides this year.  

What are you running this year?



GreatLakes said:


> Has anyone confirmed with Disney that parking is still free before 7am?  I know it was in the past but a lot of changes have been made due to the pandemic and I could see Disney doing away with that.



This is my fear.  If it's going to cost me an extra $100 for parking I'll stay on site and pay more for the room.


----------



## Waiting2goback

steph0808 said:


> I just tested the theory because I am avoiding doing actual work  and it worked. Book Wednesday-Tuesday at ASM and then call and cut the Monday night off later.
> 
> Booking Wednesday-Wednesday opens up Pop Century and Port Orleans French Quarter.


Great idea.  I just booked AS Music fro Wed-Tuesday.  So now I have a room on property for when/if I finally make a decision.  I am going to keep watching and see if any Goofy spots open.  I think if Dopey doesn't sell out they will open more up like they have past years.  But at least the room is set.

Anyone know the rough cost for a Lyft/Uber from the airport to property?


----------



## ZellyB

Waiting2goback said:


> Do you have to pay for parking at the races?
> Do you feel disconnected from race weekend?  I just know staying on property I feel the energy of race weekends with signage around the resorts, seeing everyone wearing medals, etc...
> I really like the Goofy and Dopey medals this year so I feel like if I’m going to do Dopey doing it for the 50th would be the best time to give it a go.
> My other question is, how hard on your body is Dopey?   My longest run so far has been 8 miles. I have time to get to a reasonable long run before race weekend for sure.



I've stayed off site for races a couple of times and I didn't find it any less immersive than being on property.  You still spend lots of time on property so you see people with medals and go to the parks etc.  You don't pay for parking when you drive to the races.  If you are properly trained for a marathon and maybe throw in a couple of back-to-back runs, you should be fine to run Dopey.


----------



## The Expert

GreatLakes said:


> Has anyone confirmed with Disney that parking is still free before 7am?  I know it was in the past but a lot of changes have been made due to the pandemic and I could see Disney doing away with that.



I don't have answers but can apply some logic. Charging for parking also means staffing those booths earlier. With the staff shortages everyone is having (including Disney), I would NOT anticipate the parking gates opening earlier for race weekends.


----------



## sandam1

The Expert said:


> I don't have answers but can apply some logic. Charging for parking also means staffing those booths earlier. With the staff shortages everyone is having (including Disney), I would NOT anticipate the parking gates opening earlier for race weekends.



Plus can you imagine the traffic backup of everyone trying to arrive at once? Ugh!  

That doesn't mean that Disney won't try to do it, but....


----------



## Waiting2goback

The Expert said:


> I don't have answers but can apply some logic. Charging for parking also means staffing those booths earlier. With the staff shortages everyone is having (including Disney), I would NOT anticipate the parking gates opening earlier for race weekends.





sandam1 said:


> Plus can you imagine the traffic backup of everyone trying to arrive at once? Ugh!
> 
> That doesn't mean that Disney won't try to do it, but....




I get what your are saying but think about it.  Let's say there are a 1000 cars that park for the races at $25 each that's $25K and they pay a couple of attendants $10/hr for 3 hours.  Seems motivating to Disney.  And i don't think they care about the lines for paying either.

I was at Disney a couple weekends ago.  It was hot as usual.  i was waiting lines at Food and Wine while there were cashiers standing at their register looking around at the scenery.  4 cashiers, one working, 3 looking around doing nothing.  I couldn't believe it.   Disney's service isn't what it once was!


----------



## sandam1

Waiting2goback said:


> I get what your are saying but think about it. Let's say there are a 1000 cars that park for the races at $25 each that's $25K and they pay a couple of attendants $10/hr for 3 hours. Seems motivating to Disney. And i don't think they care about the lines for paying either.



But Disney (and especially the folks at runDisney) have to understand that these people are trying to enter the parking area for a time sensitive (i.e. there is a start time) event. Having seen the volume of cars trying to enter the parking lot for a race, you aren't talking about a couple of attendants. You are talking about having ALL of the booths open to keep from having extremely serious traffic issues.

I know that Disney has been chasing the almighty dollar recently, but I still have some (limited) faith that they wouldn't put a plan in place that could (frankly) potentially jeopardize the entire event. People don't make it to the corrals because Disney is collecting a parking fee and it will be BAD NEWS all over the Internet. Also, for the traditional 10K and marathon (maybe?) courses, you actually run through the toll booths. Therefore those need to be clear by race time. 

Again it doesn't mean Disney won't do it, but it would create a whole other list of logistical issues for them.


----------



## FFigawi

Waiting2goback said:


> Thanks John.  I wonder how many people are going to put on a mask during the race to ride rides this year.
> 
> What are you running this year?



Sadly, it does not look like I’ll be at marathon weekend this time around. I don’t have enough time & money to cover a potential trip to Vegas at Christmas, 10 days for marathon weekend, an already booked trip to South America in Jan/Feb, and an anniversary week in Bermuda in March. Aside from maybe Christmas, I don’t think we'll be in the States again until late 2022. I’ll be cheering from afar and joining DATW virtually, though.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: visit without the confines of a budget.


----------



## rubybutt

Waiting2goback said:


> Great idea.  I just booked AS Music fro Wed-Tuesday.  So now I have a room on property for when/if I finally make a decision.  I am going to keep watching and see if any Goofy spots open.  I think if Dopey doesn't sell out they will open more up like they have past years.  But at least the room is set.
> 
> Anyone know the rough cost for a Lyft/Uber from the airport to property?


If you are planning to do the Goofy no matter what, just go ahead and do the DOPEY!  It is just a 5k and 10k extra.  You will kick yourself if you don't do it!


----------



## GreatLakes

Waiting2goback said:


> Anyone know the rough cost for a Lyft/Uber from the airport to property?



Uber has an estimation tool:

https://www.uber.com/global/en/price-estimate/
Keep in mind surge pricing could force it up but at least it will get you an idea.


----------



## Waiting2goback

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, it does not look like I’ll be at marathon weekend this time around. I don’t have enough time & money to cover a potential trip to Vegas at Christmas, 10 days for marathon weekend, an already booked trip to South America in Jan/Feb, and an anniversary week in Bermuda in March. Aside from maybe Christmas, I don’t think we'll be in the States again until late 2022. I’ll be cheering from afar and joining DATW virtually, though.



That stinks, sorry to hear that.  You will be missed (even if I don't end up doing a race, someone will miss you.  LOL)



rubybutt said:


> If you are going to do the Goofy no matter, just go ahead and do the DOPEY!  It is just a 5k and 10k extra.  You will kick yourself if you don't do it!


There is a lot going into my decision.  I am struggling big time if I am being honest.  

I have been down on Disney lately because of all that they are taking away, in addition to the price increases.  The service level has dropped significantly as well.  And the stuff that bothers me aren't explained away by Covid either, it was happening before that.  Recent decisions just made it worse for me.

My wife and I went for a weekend earlier this month and it just wasn't the same.  I had heard from people on the disboards, who have been long time fans like most of us, that the magic was gone.  I was wondering for myself if this was true and sadly, this is what I felt when we went too.  I can't explain it.  From waiting in line at Food and Wine while employees are standing around doing nothing at their registers, and i am melting in the sun (happened in 4-5 different lines so it wasn't a one time thing), to having to walk all over creation for a water at the vending machine the night we arrived, it just didn't feel like the Disney of old. We got there after the food court closed and the vending machines in our building weren't working.  I tried several.  Disney used to be known for details and none of these machines didn't work.  I might as well have been at Walmart.

I know there will always be the Disney defenders, no matter what Disney does, and I get that.  I used to be one.  I am not trying to start an argument with the people who will always make excuses for Disney bringing this stuff up.  I just found things to be different down there a couple weeks ago.  

The 50th feels underwhelming to me compared to DL 60th.  So do I want to go and pay top prices when all there will be is some new fireworks, a few decorations, and 50 gold characters around the parks?  I went to Epcot last trip so I wouldn't be going there this trip anyway.  The construction was a turn off and those barges are god awful to look at so I don't even care to see that show.

Here is why I do want to go though.  My running has been bad this year.  I had previously discussed this stuff on the running thread earilier in the year for those of you who recall.  I had knee issues and I was having bad back pain with shooting pains down my legs.  I went to PT and she told me I would probably never be able to run again.  she even told me there was a chance for paralysis if I kept running.  I was devastated.  I was going to a chiropractor and he told me to stop running too.  It took a while to get an appt but I finally went to an orthopedist and he did an MRI.  He told me it is a disk issue and I am in no danger to do further damage (that the PT had told me).  In fact he told me to keep running because a strong core would help me, and he said running is a great core exercise, on top of the other stuff he suggested.  So, I have been running, and riding my bike, for the last couple months to regain some fitness.  The race was meant to keep me focused through the fall and early winter.  Once I am back in the habit of cosistency I know I will be fine moving forward.

That brings me to which race to do.  My back still hurts randomly, and it always will.  Do i push myself hard and do Dopey (I have always wanted to do Dopey but schedule and/or budget always prevented it in the past.)  Now I can pull it off but is my body ready or do I just do the full and not stress as much about the training of 4 days in a row.

Finally I need to decide if I pay more for the convenience of staying on property or do I save money and stay off property.  

Or do i just say screw it to Disney and find a race elsewhere.  LOL.

There is just a comfort in running a marathon at Disney to me as I have done it twice before and it takes out the issues of being unfamiliar with a new race and logistics.  

Sorry for the long post, this is just what's running through my brain right now.


----------



## FFigawi

@Waiting2goback - no, you say screw it and sign up for Dopey


----------



## Goofed98

I've driven to the half and full every year for 10 years (minus the one awesome bus trip for the marathon that nearly caused me to miss the race, along with a few other folks, back in 18 or 19).

Always driving a rental car, never once paid for parking.

Again, I guess they COULD make that change this year, but it would be out of nowhere, I believe.


----------



## Waiting2goback

sandam1 said:


> But Disney (and especially the folks at runDisney) have to understand that these people are trying to enter the parking area for a time sensitive (i.e. there is a start time) event. Having seen the volume of cars trying to enter the parking lot for a race, you aren't talking about a couple of attendants. You are talking about having ALL of the booths open to keep from having extremely serious traffic issues.
> 
> I know that Disney has been chasing the almighty dollar recently, but I still have some (limited) faith that they wouldn't put a plan in place that could (frankly) potentially jeopardize the entire event. People don't make it to the corrals because Disney is collecting a parking fee and it will be BAD NEWS all over the Internet. Also, for the traditional 10K and marathon (maybe?) courses, you actually run through the toll booths. Therefore those need to be clear by race time.
> 
> Again it doesn't mean Disney won't do it, but it would create a whole other list of logistical issues for them.



I don't think they will either, this year.  Given that last year they couldn't even run races in person I am sure they didn't have enough time to figure out how to smoothly introduce this to not impact the races.  



GreatLakes said:


> Uber has an estimation tool:
> 
> https://www.uber.com/global/en/price-estimate/
> Keep in mind surge pricing could force it up but at least it will get you an idea.



Thanks.  Should be less than $100 roundtrip even with surge pricing.  



FFigawi said:


> @Waiting2goback - no, you say screw it and sign up for Dopey



Made me laugh out loud.  I am 50/50 right now, we'll see what happens I guess.  Curious to see how my long run goes this weekend and how my back holds up.



Goofed98 said:


> I've driven to the half and full every year for 10 years (minus the one awesome bus trip for the marathon that nearly caused me to miss the race, along with a few other folks, back in 18 or 19).
> 
> Always driving a rental car, never once paid for parking.
> 
> Again, I guess they COULD make that change this year, but it would be out of nowhere, I believe.



Where do you normally stay.  I found a place last night that was a 9 minute ride to Epcot and it is 1/2 the cost of All Star Music so its appealing for sure.  And the rental is off set by the Lyft/Uber cost now that DME is gone (Thanks again Chapek).

I have never run marathong weekend from a resort that did buses.  I have always stayed at the Contemporary for the ease of the monorail.  But the prices are stupid now.  I used to pay less than $300/night.  The only rooms they have now are $952/night.  I am all set with that.  LOL.


----------



## Goofed98

Waiting2goback said:


> I don't think they will either, this year.  Given that last year they couldn't even run races in person I am sure they didn't have enough time to figure out how to smoothly introduce this to not impact the races.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Should be less than $100 roundtrip even with surge pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Made me laugh out loud.  I am 50/50 right now, we'll see what happens I guess.  Curious to see how my long run goes this weekend and how my back holds up.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you normally stay.  I found a place last night that was a 9 minute ride to Epcot and it is 1/2 the cost of All Star Music so its appealing for sure.  And the rental is off set by the Lyft/Uber cost now that DME is gone (Thanks again Chapek).
> 
> I have never run marathong weekend from a resort that did buses.  I have always stayed at the Contemporary for the ease of the monorail.  But the prices are stupid now.  I used to pay less than $300/night.  The only rooms they have now are $952/night.  I am all set with that.  LOL.




We stay at the Boardwalk, so it isn't a long drive.  For that big of a cost difference, I'd be off site in a heartbeat.

Yes, there is something neat about seeing other people limping around the hotel with medals clanging, but between the expo, the race, and even just looking around the Boardwalk, mini-golf, etc., I think I could feel pretty connected to the race weekend.  

I would bet plenty of people will be doing the same at the off-site hotels, as well.


----------



## Waiting2goback

Goofed98 said:


> We stay at the Boardwalk, so it isn't a long drive.  For that big of a cost difference, I'd be off site in a heartbeat.
> 
> Yes, there is something neat about seeing other people limping around the hotel with medals clanging, but between the expo, the race, and even just looking around the Boardwalk, mini-golf, etc., I think I could feel pretty connected to the race weekend.
> 
> I would bet plenty of people will be doing the same at the off-site hotels, as well.


Excellent feedback, thank you.


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD:
Disney parks would be doing the Parkeology challenge with my DD, but it probably wouldn't be as fun without the FP feature.
Any Disney would be a cruise.  Never have cruised with any company.


----------



## GreatLakes

Half, Dopey, and Full are all currently opened if anyone is looking for one of them.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Sadly, it does not look like I’ll be at marathon weekend this time around. I don’t have enough time & money to cover a potential trip to Vegas at Christmas, 10 days for marathon weekend, an already booked trip to South America in Jan/Feb, and an anniversary week in Bermuda in March. Aside from maybe Christmas, I don’t think we'll be in the States again until late 2022. I’ll be cheering from afar and joining DATW virtually, though.



Why do South America when you could experience all the Africa Outpost has to offer during DATW?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

ATTQOTD:
Candlelight Processional


----------



## nekonekoneko

5k and 10k are open for more registrations!

For how long, I have no idea.


----------



## fatmanatee

nekonekoneko said:


> 5k and 10k are open for more registrations!
> 
> For how long, I have no idea.


No longer (for now).


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

MCM went virtual today.


----------



## NewYKRunner

princesspirateandrunner said:


> MCM went virtual today.



I'm not surprised if a few get cancelled.  I just did the Calgary Marathon on Sunday in person.  Glad I got to do a race, I was expecting it to be cancelled but that didn't happen thankfully.


----------



## 1lilspark

Is it bad that I’m begining to get into that conspiracy corner thinking the reason there has been radio silence regarding spring surprise is that the real surprise will be the rug  getting pulled out from under us registrants of the three races planned to be live


----------



## Herding_Cats

I think registration for SS will be in October because of whatever the fiscal year change is.

my race next weekend is the biggest it’s ever been, and I think they recently sold out of marathon bibs (they are crediting all of this to pent up demand for races.) I don’t think that the MCM getting cancelled will effect any of the Disney races.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> I think registration for SS will be in October because of whatever the fiscal year change is.
> 
> my race next weekend is the biggest it’s ever been, and I think they recently sold out of marathon bibs (they are crediting all of this to pent up demand for races.) I don’t think that the MCM getting cancelled will effect any of the Disney races.



I like your positivity!  Really hope we aren't all disappointed again!


----------



## Dom497

Let's say Dopey stays open till say November. If I register then and submit a POT, will Disney still consider that POT (since the POT deadline is October 12)?


----------



## Sara W

I just realized my booking day for dining is the morning of the Wine and Dine half. I mean, I guess at least I’ll already be up?


----------



## NewYKRunner

1lilspark said:


> Is it bad that I’m begining to get into that conspiracy corner thinking the reason there has been radio silence regarding spring surprise is that the real surprise will be the rug  getting pulled out from under us registrants of the three races planned to be live





Herding_Cats said:


> I think registration for SS will be in October because of whatever the fiscal year change is.
> 
> my race next weekend is the biggest it’s ever been, and I think they recently sold out of marathon bibs (they are crediting all of this to pent up demand for races.) I don’t think that the MCM getting cancelled will effect any of the Disney races.


I think this wave will subside by marathon weekend.


----------



## camaker

Dom497 said:


> Let's say Dopey stays open till say November. If I register then and submit a POT, will Disney still consider that POT (since the POT deadline is October 12)?



Yes. You will be able to submit POT during registration. The PoT race still has to be run in the required date range.  You won’t be able to go back and edit or add to what you enter during registration, though.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Been away for a while due to college football excitement taking up much of my internet time. Training is not where I'd like it to be given that I injured my toe earlier this month, but that's slowly starting to get better which is allowing me to get into a better training pattern even if I need to take a day off or two to rest my foot.

SAFD Disney CM: I'd love to be a walkaround character in Galaxy's Edge. Even with the weight of the suit and the heat, that would still be awesome.


jrsharp21 said:


> Doing my first Dopey for Marathon Weekend 2022. Trying to figure out the best strategy for the different runs. Do you try to go for good times in the 5k and 10k and cruise the half marathon and just run to survive the marathon? Go for good time on the 5k, take it easy on the 10k, go for time in the half marathon, and then try to cruise the marathon? Or do you just to pace yourself through the first three days to save your legs for the marathon?


My strategy has been to do the 5K as slow as possible. Lots of photo stops and if I feel the slightest bit tired, I slow down. This point, if I finish the WDW 5K in less than 90 minutes, I'm going too fast. I have to up my effort a little bit during the 10K since they time it, but still I take that race as easily as I can. It's all about preserving my legs for later. For the Half, it's similar to the 10K strategy, but as a slower runner, I have to be mindful of my pace. Once I know that I'm sufficiently ahead of pace, I usually just see if I am anywhere near a slow enough pace for my liking Galloway group. I cannot run the first 3 races slow enough. Just don't get swept is good enough. I figure that slow and steady to start leaves me with fresher legs for when I really need them. This also allows me to feel like I can really push myself during the marathon even when I don't need to for pacing purposes just so I can finish faster. 


lhermiston said:


> EDIT: in light of the medal reveal, a new SAFD - WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE MEDALS??


I love them. I really wanted them to focus heavily on the 50th and they did not disappoint. As much as my very first set of Marathon Weekend medals from 2019 will forever hold a nostalgic place in my heart, the design on these might be my very favorite. At least for me the medals are perfect.


lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what’s something you’ve never done at Disney that you’d love to try?


I want to experience WDW in full on holiday mode. I've gotten a partial holiday experience in 2012 and 2020, but not the full 9 yards.

Also, I have to figure out a way to do the Galactic Starcruiser. Somehow.


The Expert said:


> SAFD: I had to really think about this, as i've been lucky enough to do just about everything Disney offers. But one I haven't is the Walt's Footsteps tour at Disneyland. Would really like to do that someday.


That's a really fascinating tour. Seeing so much of Disneyland history is just cool. The holiday time tour is also really fascinating.


Waiting2goback said:


> My other question is, how hard on your body is Dopey? My longest run so far has been 8 miles. I have time to get to a reasonable long run before race weekend for sure.


Admittedly, I have never run a marathon as just a marathon, but I think that Dopey takes about the same toll on me as the marathon did. Meaning I had run many challenge weekends at runDisney before my first marathon which was part of my first Dopey and my soreness the morning of the marathon was normal. Now after the marathon, I hobbled my way around the parks with very sore legs and a smile that far outpaced the soreness of my legs. Because the timing of runDisney races is sometimes completely not ideal for me, if I can swing a race or all of them for a given race weekend I will do so.

2017 Star Wars Dark Side came during a very inconvenient time. It involved tremendous sacrifice during training and even longer work hours than the normal really long work hours that time of year. But it was Star Wars and I really wanted the Kessel Run medal. As it turned out and nobody knew it then, that would be the last Coast To Coast race year. It wound up being doubly worth it. You never know what unexpected changes may come so if you can swing it, I say go for it.

From where I sit today, I would absolutely kick myself if I had passed on the 2017 Star Wars Dark Side race weekend for all the reasons I could have reasonably passed on it.


----------



## Waiting2goback

The marathon sold out.  Dopey is the only thing currently available.


----------



## camaker

Waiting2goback said:


> The marathon sold out.  Dopey is the only thing currently available.



Makes for an easier decision, eh?


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: I wish we had gone ahead and booked the Keys to the Kingdom tour in November 2019! We talked about it, but we were traveling with friends and ultimately decided not to. Surely they will bring all these “behind the scenes“ tours back when they can-right?


----------



## Waiting2goback

camaker said:


> Makes for an easier decision, eh?


Yes and no.  I thought that initially when I saw it but now it either means I run Dopey or nothing and after yesterday’s run it’s looking like nothing.  My back was so bad after yesterday’s 5 miles I just don’t think I will be ready to run 48.6 miles on four consecutive days by January.  I’ll continue to run and do my core exercises, and try to take some weight off, but I just don’t know enough about how my back will handle the training to commit to a $600 race registration and all the expenses that go with a Dopey trip now.  I was leaning toward the marathon after my run yesterday until I saw it was sold out.  At least with the marathon I could rest my back for a few days before the race.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all stars! We are 100 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

With that momentous magical milestone in mind, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, we’re going to try to list our 100 favorite things about runDisney. These should be specific to the runDisney experience and things you couldn’t do on a typical Disney trip or perhaps would be frowned upon. So no DATW, for example.

I doubt we can get to 100, but let’s see!

1. Running through backstage areas.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

2. Wear an outrageous or silly costume!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

3. Singing Baby Shark in a parking lot at 4:30 am with thousands of other people.  Doo doo doo doo doo doo


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

4.  Running down Main Street and through the Castle in the dark.


----------



## opusone

5. The only races that seem more of a running celebration rather than a running test


----------



## jmasgat

6. Post-race park search for the character on my medal to get a picture with them with "their" medal. 2020 Goofy was my favorite with the fuss he made and all his antics.


----------



## marty3d

7. Riding an attraction DURING a race.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

8. Running through World Showcase with the torches lit


----------



## run.minnie.miles

9. The gospel choir and marching bands!


----------



## FFigawi

10. Parking lot beers


----------



## camaker

11.  Real bathrooms in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Kerry1957

12. Crossing the finish line with a mug of German beer


----------



## Kerry1957

13. Having so much fun, you do not want the race to end.


----------



## Kerry1957

14. Actually wearing the medal(s) the day(s) after the race.


----------



## Kerry1957

15. Bringing so many medals to the airport for the flight home that you worry what TSA might think.


----------



## Jason Bryer

16. Meeting DIS friends in real life.


----------



## Jason Bryer

17. Waking up at 3am four days in a row and realizing there are a lot of crazy people just like me.


----------



## Jason Bryer

18. Fireworks while crossing the start line.


----------



## Waiting2goback

17. One major one for me was  “safe” place that gave me my encouragement to change my life through running.


----------



## lhermiston

18. The cacophony of clanging of medals Sunday and Monday in the parks.


----------



## Livelovedance

19. The fact that runDisney races make long distances seem attainable. I never would’ve signed up for a half or full marathon if it wasn’t for runDisney!


----------



## Livelovedance

20. The rush/excitement of opening day at the Expo.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

21. The only race I’ve ever pulled over for a character stop


----------



## BigEeyore

22. John Pelkey's entertaining pre-race interviews while you are waiting in the corrals


----------



## camaker

BigEeyore said:


> 22. John Pelkey's entertaining pre-race interviews while you are waiting in the corrals



23.  Don’t make me say Carissa…


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

24. Eating the chips and fake cheese from the snack box while waiting to meet the post race characters.


----------



## Kerry1957

25. Running "just" the Marathon


----------



## GuinnessRunner

26.  Caution runners, speed bumps ahead.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

27.  The feeling of excitement arriving on property and seeing the tables, water, etc. staged for the weekend.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

run.minnie.miles said:


> 9. The gospel choir and marching bands!



I would be willing to do the awful Blizzard Beach parking lot loop again if they would just bring back the gospel choir.  Of all the changes in 2020, it was the one thing I missed the most.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

28. Celebrating with a Mickey bar


----------



## Carol_

29. BioFreeze


----------



## PkbaughAR

30.  A fellow (but unknown) runner sharing her Swedish Fish with me when she could see I was on the struggle bus due to severe leg cramps!


----------



## PkbaughAR

31. The inclusiveness of the races that made it seem possible to start running!


----------



## lhermiston

32. The freaking Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM).


----------



## Barca33Runner

33. Awesome volunteers and CMs


----------



## Barca33Runner

34. A banana, or four, in WWoS during many a marathon


----------



## Barca33Runner

35. The Mile 20 Spectacular


----------



## Barca33Runner

36. That moment when you realize you just ran 3.1 or 6.2 or 13.1 or 26.2 or 39.3 or 48.6 miles


----------



## steph0808

37. Vaseline on a stick


----------



## FFigawi

38. Rogue Two


----------



## Dom497

Sort of random question: In the past has there been transportation to the races from the Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista hotel?


----------



## Herding_Cats

Dom497 said:


> Sort of random question: In the past has there been transportation to the races from the Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista hotel?


All of the discussions I’ve seen about race-day transportation have indicated that the ONLY resorts that will get you TO the starting line are disney resorts, and possibly bonnet creek. Any “off site” (even at good neighbor hotels) runners need to provide their own transportation be it rental, ride share, etc.


----------



## BikeFan

39.  Meeting fellow runners from all over the world


----------



## ZellyB

40.  Rounding the corner onto Main Street to see the castle for the first time during the race lit up in Dream Lights (RIP).


----------



## marty3d

41. Beer stops


----------



## camaker

Dom497 said:


> Sort of random question: In the past has there been transportation to the races from the Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista hotel?



I’ve seen mixed reports that certain non-Disney hotels may provide transportation to the races during race weekends. Your best bet is to contact the Wyndham directly and ask.


----------



## ZellyB

41.  Reading about all things Disney sanitation while running past the sanitation plant.


----------



## ZellyB

42.  Eating a big pretzel bought in Germany as you head toward the finish line.


----------



## PrincessV

43: Mid-race Adventurers' Club meeting. KUNGALOOSH!!!


----------



## Cabius

44. Rare character photo ops - Horace Horsecollar?? Panchito Pistoles?!??? Who needs a new PR?


----------



## MissLiss279

45. Getting to pet animals (or take pictures with live animals) as you enter backstage Animal Kingdom.


----------



## MissLiss279

46. Doing push-ups mid-race because a Green Army Man tells you to!?!?


----------



## Dom497

Herding_Cats said:


> All of the discussions I’ve seen about race-day transportation have indicated that the ONLY resorts that will get you TO the starting line are disney resorts, and possibly bonnet creek. Any “off site” (even at good neighbor hotels) runners need to provide their own transportation be it rental, ride share, etc.



In theory, could I walk from the Wyndham to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and take the bus from there? Or do they make sure you are staying at the resort before letting you on the bus?


----------



## jmasgat

Dom497 said:


> In theory, could I walk from the Wyndham to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and take the bus from there? Or do they make sure you are staying at the resort before letting you on the bus?



I've never had anyone check anything when it came to getting on the bus. And the verbiage in the event guide says

_"run_Disney event transportation will be provided to/from all Walt Disney World Resorts. Participants and their guests are encouraged to utilize the provided _run_Disney event transportation for ALL _run_Disney events."

Nowhere does it say that you have to be a resort guest.


----------



## Grabnar

47. Running at Disney for the *FIRST TIME*


----------



## LdyStormy76

With two 41 entries, fixing the numbering to:

49.  Having lines for rides have to be managed as the line is on the course.


----------



## Waiting2goback

50. The after race parties that have/had limited people in the park.  

they don’t do these as much anymore my first ever race was ToT 10 miler and I finished in 637th place so I got on RnR three times before any lines formed.  The party itself was cool in general.  I know it won’t happen but I wish they’d bring back ToT, and night races in general.


----------



## Barca33Runner

51. “Free” shirts


----------



## Baloo in MI

52.  Walking out of my hotel room at 3am to see the streams of runners headed to the busses and feeling a connection with total strangers!


----------



## Baloo in MI

53.  Hearing the choir just before the finish!


----------



## Baloo in MI

54.  All the signs in the crowd that make me laugh like “What kind of parade us this?”


----------



## Baloo in MI

55.  The positivity!


----------



## FFigawi

56. The @DopeyBadger spreadsheet o' fun with all the paces, expected times to be at certain locations, etc.


----------



## hauntedcity

57. Deliriously belting out Disney songs (for example, duetting Love Is An Open Door with my wife) at maximum volume around Mile 25 of the World Showcase.  At mile 25, I probably couldn't tell you my own name, but I remember every lyric of every Disney song.


----------



## Cabius

58. A reason to start running, and to keep running, because I know that running up Main Street will be worth it in the end.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

59. Having Almost There shuffle on to my iPod when I’m in EPCOT during my first half! I got a bit emotional because I was almost there


----------



## cburnett11

60. Taking a pic with the grave diggers in AK parking lot


----------



## cburnett11

61. Simultaneously hitting play right at the start on Spotify with my wife so that we can each listen to the WDW Marathon playlist she made when we ran the marathon together with appropriate music synced to the theme parks and areas based on our expected pace.


----------



## Bree

cburnett11 said:


> 61. Simultaneously hitting play right at the start on Spotify with my wife so that we can each listen to the WDW Marathon playlist she made when we ran the marathon together with appropriate music synced to the theme parks and areas based on our expected pace.



That’s impressive   I just have one ginormous playlist on Spotify named “Running” that I listen to on shuffle


----------



## Sleepless Knight

62. Finishing the lyrics to famous Disney songs that other runners are singing when they do not expect you to and then love it. During the 2018 Dark Side Half Marathon, a runner was singing I Just Can't Wait to Be King in Animal Kingdom. Immediately after she sang "everybody look left, everybody look right, everywhere you look I'm standing in the spotlight" I replied "Well not yet!" and she laughed hysterically.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

63. Singing along to Let's Go Fly a Kite in World Showcase during my first marathon realizing I was about to finish it and wondering if I was experiencing a runners high or hallucinating.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

gosalyn_mallard said:


> 3. Singing Baby Shark in a parking lot at 4:30 am with thousands of other people.  Doo doo doo doo doo doo


My sister knows what the instant Party in the USA comes on at the Expo or before the race, I will immediately start to sing Weird Al's Party in the CIA.


ZellyB said:


> 41.  Reading about all things Disney sanitation while running past the sanitation plant.


Whenever I run past the sanitation plant, I always think of Han Solo saying "what a wonderful smell you've discovered."


----------



## GuinnessRunner

64.  Texts from faster runners giving you the low down on upcoming character stops.


----------



## DISRNR1000

65. 25th anniversary Mickey ears hat at the finish.


----------



## DISRNR1000

66. Arriving at the race in the dark of the morning via monorail and taking the loop around Epcot with butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## DISRNR1000

67. The first set of spectators cheering after crossing the Starting line.


----------



## DISRNR1000

68. People offering congratulations as you walk around after the race with your medal - sometimes days after.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

69. That feeling of sitting in the low boat rides after a half and thinking how am I going to get up again at the end of the ride


----------



## steph0808

DisneyParrothead said:


> 69. That feeling of sitting in the low boat rides after a half and thinking how am I going to get up again at the end of the ride



I rode It's a Small World after my first marathon at Disney. I had more trouble getting into the boat then out of it!


----------



## lhermiston

70. Mid-race shots, Jell-O shots and beers, courtesy of fellow runDisney all-stars.


----------



## lhermiston

71. The only time it feels acceptable at WDW to eat something handed to you by a complete stranger.


----------



## marty3d

72. Real bathrooms!


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> 71. The only time it feels acceptable at WDW to eat something handed to you by a complete stranger.



Back in the day when this was the WISH board, a whole group of people would organize a non-Disney sanctioned stop(s)--often outside HS.  This included Twizzlers, pretzels, cut up oranges, cold washcloths, candy and more.  It was a real joy to be there for this and give encouragement to people in the last miles of the marathon.

Sadly, DIsney ended our ability to do this in an unceremonious, rude, abrupt, acrimonious (any other adjectives I'm forgetting?) way.  We were chased off property in multiple locations and yelled at and reported to security by Cast Members. I sorta/kinda get the whole "private property/liability" thing, but the race participants loved having us there to hand out a last minute treat (some were so happy they cried/danced/laughed/gave us lots of sweaty hugs) and give encouragement. And hello, every decent marathon has engaged spectators who are there to provide support.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

72. The way that characters make a big deal out of medals. I've had Chip and Dale play with spinner medals, Minnie made her 10K medal kiss the Marathon medal in the last year before she began to host the marathon, Mickey counting all the medals, Donald getting really excited that he's on a medal, and Darth Vader telling me the Dark Side is looking forward to completing my training.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Back in the day when this was the WISH board, a whole group of people would organize a non-Disney sanctioned stop(s)--often outside HS.  This included Twizzlers, pretzels, cut up oranges, cold washcloths, candy and more.  It was a real joy to be there for this and give encouragement to people in the last miles of the marathon.
> 
> Sadly, DIsney ended our ability to do this in an unceremonious, rude, abrupt, acrimonious (any other adjectives I'm forgetting?) way.  We were chased off property in multiple locations and yelled at and reported to security by Cast Members. I sorta/kinda get the whole "private property/liability" thing, but the race participants loved having us there to hand out a last minute treat (some were so happy they cried/danced/laughed/gave us lots of sweaty hugs) and give encouragement. And hello, every decent marathon has engaged spectators who are there to provide support.



I always looked forward to coming out of DHS and stopping to see you, Corrina, Deborah, and the rest of the gang. I found it to be a nice pick me up before heading down the path to Boardwalk and Epcot.


----------



## Goofed98

I loved this.  After 20 miles of gatorade an water, maybe a frozen banana or three, the twizzlers and maybe a blow pop were the best thing in The World.


----------



## Edeyore

steph0808 said:


> I rode It's a Small World after my first marathon at Disney. I had more trouble getting into the boat then out of it!



That reminds me of getting off of the bus after the 2015 Marathon. It looked like scene from the Walking Dead as people
headed from the bus back to their rooms. I feel your pain and have experienced it.


----------



## lhermiston

73. I think this was during the 2019 half. It was still dark, maybe a little foggy outside of MK. A character stop had three villains and was blasting O Fortuna. It was epic, metal and extremely bada** by Disney standards.


----------



## lhermiston

74. When spectators recognize your costume and give you character-specific cheers.


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> 74. When spectators recognize your costume and give you character-specific cheers.


or *mis* recognize! I got called a University of Georgia fan more times than I could count when I wore my Elastigirl outfit. Frankly looking at their logo and comparing it to the Elastigirl logo, Georgia could sue Pixar  Same colors and everything.

Not to mention the number of times I heard "Go Mrs. Hulk!" when i wore a She-Hulk t-shirt in my first marathon. That one I accepted more pleasantly.


----------



## steph0808

lhermiston said:


> 74. When spectators recognize your costume and give you character-specific cheers.



Wore my C3PO shirt for the...2018 marathon?...and got called out by the announcer in DHS - "C3PO, not the droid we're looking for." Made my life.


----------



## Bunkie1979

75. The pre-race Cupid Shuffle warmup!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> 73. I think this was during the 2019 half. It was still dark, maybe a little foggy outside of MK. A character stop had three villains and was blasting O Fortuna. It was epic, metal and extremely bada** by Disney standards.


Yep, I remember that - it was really weird and really un-runDisney, and I loved it lol!


----------



## GreatLakes

steph0808 said:


> I rode It's a Small World after my first marathon at Disney. I had more trouble getting into the boat then out of it!



In 2011 you got free admission to one park the Monday after the marathon if you ran the full so we stayed and extended our vacation a day.  I felt really good walking around until I had to leave American Adventure and that downward ramp.  I started going down and quickly realized that if I needed to stop suddenly it was not going to be pretty.  I was weaving around people picking up speed like an out of control marble.

We also made the mistake of telling the Biergarden people that we didn't care where we sat and we were right next to the stage.  Carrying those trays down flights of stairs while not spilling was like an Olympic sport.


----------



## Goofy2015

Hey I noticed that Proof of Time is due today. However, they are not requiring if your time is more than 4 hours. Should I change my estimated time to submit a proof of time? I am not sure if this is going to put me in some random far back corral


----------



## camaker

Goofy2015 said:


> Hey I noticed that Proof of Time is due today. However, they are not requiring if your time is more than 4 hours. Should I change my estimated time to submit a proof of time? I am not sure if this is going to put me in some random far back corral



Proof of time isn’t due today, it’s due on October 12th. Today is the last day to run a qualifying race. Do you have a race time that supports a sub-4:00 finish time?  If so, enter it.  If not, you’re going to be better off with your over-4:00 pace estimate.  RunDisney says you’ll be put in the last corral if you don’t submit a valid, sub-4:00 supporting time. Maybe they’ll do that, maybe not, but it’s probably not worth the risk to find out.


----------



## MissLiss279

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443671540416008192


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SheHulk said:


> or *mis* recognize! I got called a University of Georgia fan more times than I could count when I wore my Elastigirl outfit. Frankly looking at their logo and comparing it to the Elastigirl logo, Georgia could sue Pixar  Same colors and everything.
> 
> Not to mention the number of times I heard "Go Mrs. Hulk!" when i wore a She-Hulk t-shirt in my first marathon. That one I accepted more pleasantly.


IThe announcers asked if the Y on my shirt stood for Brigham Young University where I went to school or Yoda who was on my back at the time. I replied both.


steph0808 said:


> Wore my C3PO shirt for the...2018 marathon?...and got called out by the announcer in DHS - "C3PO, not the droid we're looking for." Made my life.


That's awesome. I was dressed as Kylo Ren for the 2016 Light Side 10K in Disneyland and when I finished, they announced that Kylo Ren was crossing the finish line and played his theme from the movie. I think I liked that better than the one time they announced my name as I crossed the finish line. I'm such a Star Wars geek.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

GreatLakes said:


> In 2011 you got free admission to one park the Monday after the marathon if you ran the full so we stayed and extended our vacation a day.  I felt really good walking around until I had to leave American Adventure and that downward ramp.  I started going down and quickly realized that if I needed to stop suddenly it was not going to be pretty.  I was weaving around people picking up speed like an out of control marble.
> 
> We also made the mistake of telling the Biergarden people that we didn't care where we sat and we were right next to the stage.  Carrying those trays down flights of stairs while not spilling was like an Olympic sport.


No joke, I walked down a ramp backwards after my first half.  Only way I could guarantee I wouldn’t fall on my face.


----------



## Dom497

MissLiss279 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443671540416008192



Ugh I really didn't need this video....getting closer to pulling the trigger on Dopey....


----------



## Tall Todd

camaker said:


> Proof of time isn’t due today, it’s due on October 12th. Today is the last day to run a qualifying race.


Such a pain in the butt when your race is a few days later...


----------



## FFigawi

76. HHHH on Friday afternoon


----------



## stitchsnk

I have fractured my big toe and can't run for at least 6 weeks. Not good.


----------



## marty3d

77. All the volunteers! (is this a repeat?)


----------



## lhermiston

I want to see 22 more by the end of Saturday! Let’s do this people.


----------



## lhermiston

78. The quiet patter of foot steps in the dark the first few miles of the full. There’s that big, exciting start and then almost total peace.


----------



## lhermiston

79. Running through the baseball stadium (the only redeeming part of WWoS).


----------



## lhermiston

80. Shoving a cold sponge down the back of your shirt mid-race and getting a wet cooling towel at the finish (to go along with room temperature Powerade ).


----------



## lhermiston

81. @dopeybadger’s annual reminders about heat acclimation, typically followed by bitterly cold race day temps.


----------



## Dom497

lhermiston said:


> 81. @dopeybadger’s annual reminders about heat acclimation, typically followed by bitterly cold race day temps.



Speaking of which, wasn't the weather perfect all four days for marathon weekend 2021 ironically (the one time the race doesn't happen, the weather is perfect)? Or am I remembering wrong.


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> 81. @dopeybadger’s annual reminders about heat acclimation, typically followed by bitterly cold race day temps.


No in 2020… I was so glad to have put those additional layers during training!


----------



## PrincessV

Dom497 said:


> Speaking of which, wasn't the weather perfect all four days for marathon weekend 2021 ironically (the one time the race doesn't happen, the weather is perfect)? Or am I remembering wrong.


You remember correctly. It was painful!


----------



## PrincessV

82. The Floridians' constant pleas to "bring clothes for every kind of weather!", followed the next week by the complaints from those who only packed for cold or hot temps.


----------



## matt and beth

Sitting here thinking for Dopey Run.  Should have been Dopey 48.6+1.4 for the anniversary 50.  Extra medal with the 50th on it?


----------



## Jason Bryer

83. Chocolate as you enter Hollywood Studios.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> 81. @dopeybadger’s annual reminders about heat acclimation, typically followed by bitterly cold race day temps.





PrincessV said:


> 82. The Floridians' constant pleas to "bring clothes for every kind of weather!", followed the next week by the complaints from those who only packed for cold or hot temps.



This chart says it all:



Look at Jan 8th 2015 which had a T+D of 60s in the morning (think around 30F).  Look at Jan 10th 2014 which had a T+D of 140s (think around 70-80 with high humidity).

Now the real kickers, look at Jan 8th 2015 vs Jan 12th 2015.  Separated by only four days, you go from 30s to 80s F.  Or Jan 10th 2016 vs Jan 12th 2016.  Separated by only two days and you're looking at 80s vs 40s.

So between years the weather swings wildly.  Within a few days (i.e. 5k race vs marathon race) the weather swings wildly.  PLAN FOR EVERYTHING no matter what the 10 day forecast might say.  We've got past data showing that even a few days out weather predictions aren't believable compared to what actually happens on that day.  ANYTHING is possible!

But I'd always rather do heat acclimation training and get cold temps, then not do heat acclimation training and get warm temps.


----------



## mrebuck

84.  Seeing the sun rise over the castle as we approach Magic Kingdom.


----------



## MissLiss279

85. Running under the ‘Magic Kingdom’ sign for the first time!

(not realizing you still have 2 miles to go before you actually get to the park!)


----------



## Kerry1957

86. Stopping in Hollywood Studios about mile 23 or 24 for a bucket of ice cold sugary caffeinated Coke.


----------



## marty3d

87. Having your picture taken with one of the Steam Engines!


----------



## marty3d

88. Running across the tracks of the Walt Disney World Railroad.... all aboard!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dom497 said:


> Ugh I really didn't need this video....getting closer to pulling the trigger on Dopey....









lhermiston said:


> 78. The quiet patter of foot steps in the dark the first few miles of the full. There’s that big, exciting start and then almost total peace.


Followed by sheer terror and panic as you remember that there are a lot more miles to go and this seemed like a good idea 7 months ago. 

To any first time marathoners reading this, I kid, sort of. Diligent and consistent training will go a long ways towards helping you stay in the moment during the marathon and cross that finish line. 


lhermiston said:


> 81. @dopeybadger’s annual reminders about heat acclimation, typically followed by bitterly cold race day temps.


After 2020, I will not complain if it's cold on race day. Not at all. But no matter what I will be prepared for whatever weather hits. I hope.

89. The ice cold non alcoholic fruit smoothie from Morocco that did not taste like powerade, or water, and did I mention that it was ice cold on a hot day?


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

Hi everyone,

So after President Biden opened the US-UK corridor, it seems the runDisney dream might be back on for me (Although im now weeks behind in my training having convinced myself it wouldnt happen!)

Im just wondering if someone could provide me with a bit of guidance on a couple of queries:

A) Does anyone know when the course maps or pre race pack details get emailed out by Disney (itching to see what route will be given this year)

B) From what i understand (From watching many YouTube videos!) The hall where you collect your race bibs from and the hall with all the race merch are 2 different halls. is this correct? If so, are they clearly signed which is which?

C) if the merch hall for example opens 8am (This is just a guess, i have no idea what time it actually is!) what time are you allowed to queue outside from and will buses serve the area early so guests can start to queue early or am i best driving over to the area (And will i be allowed to park/queue early or will security move me on?)

Im getting very excited but super nervous now. First ever time running Disney & first ever time doing Disney on my own, so i have a lot of mixed feelings but i know being prepared will help settle some of the nerves i have.

Thanks guys!.


----------



## 1lilspark

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after President Biden opened the US-UK corridor, it seems the runDisney dream might be back on for me (Although im now weeks behind in my training having convinced myself it wouldnt happen!)
> 
> Im just wondering if someone could provide me with a bit of guidance on a couple of queries:
> 
> A) Does anyone know when the course maps or pre race pack details get emailed out by Disney (itching to see what route will be given this year)
> 
> B) From what i understand (From watching many YouTube videos!) The hall where you collect your race bibs from and the hall with all the race merch are 2 different halls. is this correct? If so, are they clearly signed which is which?
> 
> C) if the merch hall for example opens 8am (This is just a guess, i have no idea what time it actually is!) what time are you allowed to queue outside from and will buses serve the area early so guests can start to queue early or am i best driving over to the area (And will i be allowed to park/queue early or will security move me on?)
> 
> Im getting very excited but super nervous now. First ever time running Disney & first ever time doing Disney on my own, so i have a lot of mixed feelings but i know being prepared will help settle some of the nerves i have.
> 
> Thanks guys!.


Historically waivers and digital programs release a few weeks before the race

As far as expo yes the buildings are easy to navigate between expo map normally is also part of above mentioned guide

in the past they ran charter busses from resorts to wide world of sports for guests but idk how early they start (we normally drive and arrive an hour or two after general public open)


----------



## DISRNR1000

90. Has this one been mentioned yet?  

Running under the water bridge - keep breathing normally…


----------



## FFigawi

91. The big Mickey hands DJ as you run under Seven Seas (he is greatly missed)


----------



## jmasgat

@lhermiston  Doing my bit to get to 100. 

92. The Dopey Challenge------Seriously, there are other multi-races out there, but surely not 4 consecutive races--48.6 miles of fun in 4 theme parks.  It's a unique offering in the world of running.

93.  The dearly departed run through the portion of Studios that took you by the costume shop (that was on the old BackLot Tour). A place to see a glimpse behind the magic.

94.  Running towards MK and having the monorail drivers blow the horns.

95.  The Royal trumpeters playing on the balcony at the Castle

96.  Castle pics in the dark with all the lights on.


----------



## chantaldb

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> First ever time running Disney & first ever time doing Disney on my own, so i have a lot of mixed feelings but i know being prepared will help settle some of the nerves i have.


Same here! Well actually I did run in Paris twice, so not entirely a RunDisney novice.  
WDW planning is already a bit overwhelming, let alone incorporating a Dopey challenge into the trip.  
 I was wondering if any other seasoned international runner could give feedback on "using" the time difference between Europe and Florida to your advantage, i.e. trying to stick to the European time. At the moment a 5 AM starting time would feel like a comfortable 11 AM to me.  It would curtail the hours you can spend in the parks of course.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

97. Running around the world multiple times in 4 days. Pretty sure this experience is going to ruin all future runs for me.  


Sleepless Knight said:


> 89. The ice cold non alcoholic fruit smoothie from Morocco that did not taste like powerade, or water, and did I mention that it was ice cold on a hot day?


I'm definitely going to have to check this out!!


----------



## Carol_

98. Crossing over that bridge somewhere in the half and cheering on the runners crossing under it.


----------



## akrosie

99. Running past the Taiko drummers, and and high school bands. And underwater to the music of Saint~Saens “Aquarium”.


----------



## The Expert

100. Funny signs at just the right moment. Especially love the "hit here for power-up" or anything similar.


----------



## akrosie

hauntedcity said:


> 57. Deliriously belting out Disney songs (for example, duetting Love Is An Open Door with my wife) at maximum volume around Mile 25 of the World Showcase.  At mile 25, I probably couldn't tell you my own name, but I remember every lyric of every Disney song.


I think I was right behind you, or some couple singing that, there.You were great!


----------



## opusone

101. Bringing all the great folks here together (don’t remember if this was already mentioned)


----------



## UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful

chantaldb said:


> Same here! Well actually I did run in Paris twice, so not entirely a RunDisney novice.
> WDW planning is already a bit overwhelming, let alone incorporating a Dopey challenge into the trip.
> I was wondering if any other seasoned international runner could give feedback on "using" the time difference between Europe and Florida to your advantage, i.e. trying to stick to the European time. At the moment a 5 AM starting time would feel like a comfortable 11 AM to me.  It would curtail the hours you can spend in the parks of course.



im not a "Seasoned" international runner, infact this will be my first ever one ever overseas, however, i am also thinking much like yourself at trying to keep my body on GMT (UK) time. I fly on the Tuesday and my plane lands at 4pm local time (If on time), im hoping i can be through the airport fairly quickly and if im lucky in my room by 6pm local time (11pm UK time). I plan to try and sleep straight away and get up at around 3am local time on the wednesday. My plan is to drive to the mcdonalds on West Sand Lake Road (as this is 24hrs... or was last time i went!), grab a bit of brekkie, quickly scoot over to Walmart on Turkey Lake Road so i can get a few bits in and then drive back directly to Disney and the expo so i can start queuing to get in early for the Expo. (Might swap the Walmart to later in the day, depending on how i feel for time as it doesnt open until 6am)

Im hoping by doing this i can keep my body clock on UK time for an early night Wednesday, ready for race day Thursday.... and just keep repeating the early night/early wake ups through race weekend.

Like you say, it does take away some theme park time, im lucky that i have a few days after the weekend where i am staying back so can have a couple of days to hit the parks/recover (Which i need most!)

All sounds like a decent plan but im pretty sure it will all go out the window and ill just end up staying in the parks until close and "run" the races looking like a zombie from lack of sleep!.


----------



## chantaldb

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> decent pla





UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> sounds like a decent plan


Impressive planning!  My flight arrives on Monday evening, so I'll check into a hotel near/at the airport. Travel over to Pop Century early morning, and hopefully have my online groceries shopping delivered to me that day. Early start for the expo on Wednesday as well.


UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> get up at around 3am local time


In my experience, that's exactly the time we usually wake up on the first night in the US! 


UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> staying in the parks until close


Hmm yes exactly!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 93 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2022!

Welcome to another addition of Sundays are for Disney, the show where everything is made up and the points don't matter (or am I thinking of something elseEas?). For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's celebrate the opening of the theme park that made this all possible - Walt Disney World! Tell us your favorite opening day attraction (list found here).

Easy choice for me! Haunted Mansion has long been a top WDW ride for me. The ride has definitely changed over the years, but I'm sure I'd enjoy it just as much 50 years ago.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Tiki Room!  And not under new management.  I’m very happy they switched it back.


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD: OK, it's not actually my top favorite, but I want to share some love for the:

Frontierland Shootin' Arcade
I have not visited it on the last couple of trips and it is now "temporarily closed" but it was a lot of fun to spend your dollar for 35 shots and see how many targets you could hit. I felt 11 years old again (50 years later).


----------



## azrivest

SAFD: it's a small world

Brings back so many memories of riding that ride as a little girl and being amazed by all the dolls


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I second that—definitely Haunted Mansion!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 93 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2022!
> 
> Welcome to another addition of Sundays are for Disney, the show where everything is made up and the points don't matter (or am I thinking of something elseEas?). For this week's Sundays are for Disney, let's celebrate the opening of the theme park that made this all possible - Walt Disney World! Tell us your favorite opening day attraction (list found here).
> 
> Easy choice for me! Haunted Mansion has long been a top WDW ride for me. The ride has definitely changed over the years, but I'm sure I'd enjoy it just as much 50 years ago.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



In solidarity with Teetz, I’m going with Country Bears


----------



## Neon Cactus

Definitely Haunted Mansion.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: The correct answer is Haunted Mansion, but I just want to add that I'll bet it's impossible for younger people to appreciate just how amazing attractions with the audio animatronics like Country Bears or Tiki Room were at the time they came out. When I was little, in the 70s, it was absolutely amazing to me. I was allowed one souvenir on my first Disney World trip, and I insisted on getting a "Big Al" plushy. My mother was horrified, he was so ugly. Was I sure I didn't want a Thumper, or a Minnie Mouse? Nope, it was Big Al or bust. I cherished that plushy for years.

Also tiki room scared my pants off when the tikis started drumming and chanting.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: For sure HM is the attraction, but the thing that makes me most nostalgic about those early days of MK and my childhood is Orange Bird. I think I've mentioned here before that for years I was pretty sure I had made him up in my head or was mixing him up with something I'd seen elsewhere. When they decided to bring him back, I was beyond excited -- not just for new merch, but to validate that HE WAS REAL, and was indeed at Disney!  

I remember having to stop at the orange juice stand and get a whole huge orange with one of those "straws" you stabbed into the side to drink the juice out. We had a drawer full of those things at home (and probably still do somewhere at my mom's).


----------



## The Expert

UK_Disney_Dopey_Hopeful said:


> im not a "Seasoned" international runner, infact this will be my first ever one ever overseas, however, i am also thinking much like yourself at trying to keep my body on GMT (UK) time.



Great plan! Coming from the western US, the transition is always hard for me. If I were to keep my normal schedule, I'd be in bed at midnight and up at 9am -- not good! So for MW 2020, I tried taking a redeye flight. I left home around 11pm and landed about 5am (which was 3am to my body), got a restless few hours of sleep, and functioned on a heavy dose of caffeine upon arrival. But it worked! I was tired, but able to function, and was well and ready for bed by 7 or 8 that night.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: Hall of Presidents.  Haunted Mansion is a favorite now, but I didn’t ride that for the first time until 2020, but HoP is favorite from forever ago


----------



## GollyGadget

Kerry1957 said:


> SAFD: OK, it's not actually my top favorite, but I want to share some love for the:
> 
> Frontierland Shootin' Arcade
> I have not visited it on the last couple of trips and it is now "temporarily closed" but it was a lot of fun to spend your dollar for 35 shots and see how many targets you could hit. I felt 11 years old again (50 years later).


I saw this was opened again and I think free. I've never checked it out but hoping to take my nephews and niece in January


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

GollyGadget said:


> I saw this was opened again and I think free. I've never checked it out but hoping to take my nephews and niece in January



We have photos of us at the shootin’ arcade during our honeymoon.  So much fun.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

SAFD: I noticed that 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea: Submarine Voyage isn't on that attraction list at all . It opened 10/14/71, so can we count it? I was about 7 years old the only time I rode it and it absolutely captivated me. Every time Captain Nemo announced, "We've got to go deeper!", you'd be introduced to another mesmerizing seascape. I wish I could ride it now and see if it lived up to memory...
          If it doesn't count then, yeah, count me in with the Haunted Mansion fans. Adore that one.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: Tea Cups!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I don’t think it’s cheating to go with the Fireworks. I’ve always been an attractions guy, but HEA turned into my single must do item for a day in MK.

Even though I wasn’t enchanted by my initial viewing of Disney Enchantment (online, not live), specifically the original song and soundtrack, it’ll be a decent enough show live. (ETA: Decent enough definitely shouldn’t have been the goal for an early HEA replacement that was meant to be one of the signatures of their 50th Celebration, but I digress…)

In a close second, I’ll add the afternoon parade. I miss Festival of Fantasy and I’m incredibly disappointed, in lieu of literally everything else being back, that Disney is pinching pennies on live performers and appears to be in no hurry to bring a legitimate, non-cavalcade afternoon parade back.


----------



## Aerorad

SAFD: Tea cups, though now I get very quesy on it and my kids try to make me extra quesy now that they can spin the middle.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD is easy for me, Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Jungle Cruise. They can take Trader Sam away but he still scares me.
If DS6 were answering: Speedway


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
That is a good list!  But I only needed to read the first option: Country Bear Jamboree!  No trip to WDW is complete without a visit to see the The County Bears!

I can remember when it was still at DL and seeing the different shows, I loved the holiday show.


----------



## steph0808

Jungle Cruise. I've said it once, and I've said it more than twice, and I'll say it again, the terrible jokes and the guests that don't understand them are the best.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- small world  and Peter Pan. I can’t pick just one. I honestly love just about everything on that list!  Never been to the shooting arcade though. Something to check out in jan if it’s open!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Love Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise, but going to have to go with Dumbo, especially in the original location. Something about flying around at night and seeing all the lights of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Barca33Runner

steph0808 said:


> Jungle Cruise. I've said it once, and I've said it more than twice, and I'll say it again, the terrible jokes and the guests that don't understand them are the best.



As someone who is basically a walking awkward social interaction it brings me great joy to watch a full boat of strangers get a ride length taste of what my life is like every waking second.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: I’m going to go with Tiki Room. I have nostalgia from the song that my sister and I listened to a lot growing up, so I always have to go watch it. Jungle Cruise is a close second


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: It’s a Small World! I’ve always enjoyed it, but watching my 1yo absolutely love it, it’s now a favorite. (I like DL’s better but we’re an equal opportunity SW viewing family.)


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: PeopleMover! Gave it some 50th bday love the other day


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: HM or Jungle Cruise - do I have to pick one? If I have to it's the Mansion. Hurry back....hurry back....


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: Tropical Serenade (now Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room) has to be it for me. 

I did notice that Peter Pan's Flight is on this list, but it actually debuted two days later on October 3rd. Maybe still close enough to count, though!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DanaVonSchweet said:


> 97. Running around the world multiple times in 4 days. Pretty sure this experience is going to ruin all future runs for me.
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to check this out!!


I had all these plans to cross the finish line with it, but since it tasted so incredibly wondrous, spectacular, life changing, and heavenly, I finished it before reaching Future World. 

SAFD: I had a few different answers for various reasons, but I ultimately decided that since this is a marathon weekend thread, I am going to choose the fireworks. I always finish off the day of a race by watching fireworks. Either at Disneyland, Epcot (Illuminations), or the Magic Kingdom. Initially, I was not the biggest fan of Happily Ever After. While I thought it was a tremendous pyrotechnic display, it didn't hit the right nostalgic notes for me and so could not measure up to other tremendous pyrotechnic displays that also hit the right emotional notes for me.

And then I watched Happily Ever After following the marathon. And let's just say that Go The Distance just hit very, very differently that night and completely changed my perception of the show because now it landed emotionally with me. So when I think of Walt Disney World attractions that just hit all the feels from a running perspective, fireworks deliver every single time.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Safd: probably the carousel. We went to WDW when I was 5 and I remember that (have a pic!) and IASW.  There’s a little bit of magic in watching the carousel go around and trying to pick out the exact horse or animal you want to ride.

Apparently I’m still riding the endorphin wave from Saturday. Is Dopey significantly harder than goofy?  DH didn’t say no, but he did say “I’d like one day where we can go do stuff while we are down there together besides watch you sleep and recover .”


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> Safd: probably the carousel. We went to WDW when I was 5 and I remember that (have a pic!) and IASW.  There’s a little bit of magic in watching the carousel go around and trying to pick out the exact horse or animal you want to ride.
> 
> Apparently I’m still riding the endorphin wave from Saturday. Is Dopey significantly harder than goofy?  DH didn’t say no, but he did say “I’d like one day where we can go do stuff while we are down there together besides watch you sleep and recover .”



The only thing significantly harder about Dopey is the two extra days of getting up at 2-3 am.  In my experience, Dopey is as much about fatigue management in how you approach the races as it is about the mileage. Having done both Goofy and Dopey, I’ll always choose Dopey, given the chance. I feel much more connected with the race weekend and environment doing Dopey and feel like I’ve missed out on part of the experience when I’ve “just” done Goofy. Everyone has their own, valid, approach to the race weekend and the events, though, so it will come down to what your priorities and desires are.


----------



## kshu2014

I'm considering signing up for my first Dopey Challenge, but want to make sure I'm ready before committing 100%. Does anyone know if the registration tends to sell out weeks before the race, or am I safe to wait until a little closer to race day?


----------



## camaker

kshu2014 said:


> I'm considering signing up for my first Dopey Challenge, but want to make sure I'm ready before committing 100%. Does anyone know if the registration tends to sell out weeks before the race, or am I safe to wait until a little closer to race day?



It’s impossible to say with any certainty. There have been years when Dopey has sold out quickly and years where it has been available into December. There’s no way of knowing how many bibs might still be available since they did away with the percentage full bars on the website. Personally, I’d be a little leery of waiting too long. Travel restrictions are being relaxed little by little and every time that happens it opens registration up to a new population of international runners that may have had to wait and see if they’d be allowed to make the trip.


----------



## kshu2014

camaker said:


> It’s impossible to say with any certainty. There have been years when Dopey has sold out quickly and years where it has been available into December. There’s no way of knowing how many bibs might still be available since they did away with the percentage full bars on the website. Personally, I’d be a little leery of waiting too long. Travel restrictions are being relaxed little by little and every time that happens it opens registration up to a new population of international runners that may have had to wait and see if they’d be allowed to make the trip.



This is helpful, thank you! I will try one of my longer upcoming runs and see how I feel. Hopefully good enough to bite the bullet!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> Apparently I’m still riding the endorphin wave from Saturday. Is Dopey significantly harder than goofy? DH didn’t say no, but he did say “I’d like one day where we can go do stuff while we are down there together besides watch you sleep and recover .”



To tack on to what @camaker said, Dopey is a much larger commitment towards the vacation experience than is Goofy.  Depending on how you respond to two additional 2-3am wakeup calls, running 5k/10k, and then going about the rest of your day.  So you can probably accomplish more theme park stuff on a similar number of vacation days between Goofy vs Dopey.  I think a Dopey Challenge race weekend vacation tends to be more race centric (doesn't have to be for everyone, but I'd say a majority of people), whereas a Goofy Challenge race weekend vacation tends to have more Disney other stuff to it.  From personal experience, my Dopey Challenge weekends were PR level efforts on all four races, and then 99% attendance to a full commando level Disney theme park effort as well (rope drops to near close, I'd usually duck out around 5-7pm).  It was the agreement between my spouse and I that the running was my own thing, but the vacation would not be altered much for everyone else from a normal Disney vacation based on my running activities.

If you suffer even an ounce of FOMO (and some people do, and others don't), then you may feel "left out" if you do Goofy instead of Dopey.  That just tends to be a common feeling amongst FOMO type people when it comes to Marathon Weekend.  But only you are going to know that about yourself.  It did not bother me at all in 2020 when I did the marathon as a solo event after having done Dopey five times prior.  In fact, part of me really cherishes my Dopey 2018 experience because of what I was able to accomplish, but a small part of me wishes I might have completely ditched the three prior events and used that uber level of fitness I had on the marathon as a solo event.  It's a little bit of my own, "What If...?"

From a race standpoint and training standpoint, the effect of a 5k/10k is minimal comparatively to a HM and M.  So from a training perspective, there's little difference between a good marathon training plan, Goofy training plan, or Dopey training plan.  From a racing standpoint, an "A" level effort (which would be unusual but not unheard of during Dopey) for the 5k would need about 1.5 days recovery and 10k would need 3 days recovery.  Compare that to a HM which needs 7 days recovery and a M which needs 14 days recovery, and you can see the effect of an "A" level effort at 5k or 10k is minimal comparatively.  But if you don't even do an "A" level effort, then the effect of running 5k or 10k the day prior to a HM/M event is going to be close to normal training volume in prep for a HM/M event anyways.  So it's not necessarily that running an extra 9.3 miles to the 39.3 miles is that much more difficult from a pure running standpoint.

Like @camaker, I think it comes down to your priorities and desires for the Disney vacation.


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD haunted mansion & CBJamz have huge spaces in my heart

I’m just !!!! About a post 10K medal picture with Mickey as select character meets are coming back sometime in November


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: Skyway to Tomorrowland! I second everyone else’s favorites too! But this ride seemed extra magical -to get a bird’s eye view of everyone below!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Herding_Cats said:


> Apparently I’m still riding the endorphin wave from Saturday. Is Dopey significantly harder than goofy?  DH didn’t say no, but he did say “I’d like one day where we can go do stuff while we are down there together besides watch you sleep and recover .”


As others have said, the racing and training impact is minimal. But Dopey has the potential to "consume" your vacation and even if it does not consume your vacation, it absolutely will alter it.

Plan on bib and packet pickup taking at least 2 hours, possibly more depending on how you feel about race merchandise and such. Plus you never know what lines will actually look like. For Dopey, you need to pick those items up on Wednesday along with all other Dopey runners. If you want/need to go to bed earlier for a race, then running Dopey means the early bedtimes start on Wednesday. Now, after the 5K/10K you can still get a lot of quality park time in since those races do not wipe out entire mornings and at least part of the early afternoon depending on how fast you are. I've never taken a nap after a race unless you count attraction naps including, but not limited to It's a Small Nap After All, The Frozen Nap Along, and my personal favorite Impressions de Nap complete with beautiful classical music and a relaxing vibe. 

@kshu2014 I agree with @camaker If you wait too long, you run the very real risk of missing out entirely. Because of the 50th anniversary medals, I think that Dopey will sell out sooner than it usually does especially if they do decide to break up some Dopey bibs to sell more individual bibs. I've noticed that some of the virtual races sold out a lot faster this year than last year even though medals were revealed before some of the virtual races last year and in some cases have yet to be revealed for next year.


----------



## Novatrix

10k is open again in case anyone is interested.


----------



## kshu2014

And gone already too!


----------



## kshu2014

Sleepless Knight said:


> As others have said, the racing and training impact is minimal. But Dopey has the potential to "consume" your vacation and even if it does not consume your vacation, it absolutely will alter it.
> 
> Plan on bib and packet pickup taking at least 2 hours, possibly more depending on how you feel about race merchandise and such. Plus you never know what lines will actually look like. For Dopey, you need to pick those items up on Wednesday along with all other Dopey runners. If you want/need to go to bed earlier for a race, then running Dopey means the early bedtimes start on Wednesday. Now, after the 5K/10K you can still get a lot of quality park time in since those races do not wipe out entire mornings and at least part of the early afternoon depending on how fast you are. I've never taken a nap after a race unless you count attraction naps including, but not limited to It's a Small Nap After All, The Frozen Nap Along, and my personal favorite Impressions de Nap complete with beautiful classical music and a relaxing vibe.
> 
> @kshu2014 I agree with @camaker If you wait too long, you run the very real risk of missing out entirely. Because of the 50th anniversary medals, I think that Dopey will sell out sooner than it usually does especially if they do decide to break up some Dopey bibs to sell more individual bibs. I've noticed that some of the virtual races sold out a lot faster this year than last year even though medals were revealed before some of the virtual races last year and in some cases have yet to be revealed for next year.



Appreciate this feedback! Yeah, I think my main focus would be completing the challenge rather than much time at the parks. With this being my first marathon, just don’t want to get wrecked by the 16:00 limit and/or mental fortitude, but I’m guessing there’s quite a bit of adrenaline rush!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Great thoughts on Dopey!  I am excited to be going back this year for my 5th Dopey.  I will fully admit to FOMO at my first WDW Marathon Weekend.  I ran Goofy that year.  It is so true that there is a lot of  focus on Dopey runners.  Honestly, whether running one of the individual races or one of the challenges it is all a cool accomplishment!  But for me I want to be a part of the whole thing and to take on the biggest challenge offered.  This is what draws me to Dopey.

You do have to sacrifice sleep and park time at some point though, at least I do.  I am usually there with my family and we treat the 5K and 10K days as pretty normal.  Getting into the parks as quickly as possible after the races/shower/meal.  We tend to stay until closing or close to it.  But after the Half I take the afternoon off.  Get in a nap, take a walk and have a nice meal.  No parks on Saturday, even if my family goes.  After the marathon I try to pull it together quickly enough to get an afternoon and evening in the parks with the family.  But it is almost always an early end to the day for me.

We do stay until Tuesday so Monday becomes a regular park day and final celebration of the trip.  So I do get to run Dopey and have park time.  But it is in no way as restful vacation!

Last thought, don’t let the 4 days, 4 races intimidate you.  If you have trained for a marathon, you can do Dopey!


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  Haunted Mansion but a close second to Peter Pan


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: Haunted Mansion - even after all these years of riding it, I still have a deep appreciation for the creativity and genius that brought the HM to life - and probably the best attraction song ever!


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I really love IASW so that’s my answer!!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kshu2014 said:


> Appreciate this feedback! Yeah, I think my main focus would be completing the challenge rather than much time at the parks. With this being my first marathon, just don’t want to get wrecked by the 16:00 limit and/or mental fortitude, but I’m guessing there’s quite a bit of adrenaline rush!


Adrenaline and mental preparation is something that you will need to manage and/or learn to manage. Adrenaline can have you too amped up and you might start the race at a much faster pace than you actually trained for and that can be disastrous both physically and mentally.

And mental preparation is quite possibly even more important than physical preparation for the marathon because the marathon will test your mind. @OldSlowGoofyGuy taught me to approach each mile with a Jedi mind trick and not to count them. Just see it, move on, and avoid at all costs thinking I only have x miles to go. @DopeyBadger taught me to try and treat each mile as a "blind mile" and not worry about pace. I'm not fast enough to actually do that, but I adapt that idea to myself and say that "since I ran that mile at under race requirement, then I should just keep going at this pace because I'm sustaining it comfortably." So I worry about time to the extent of am I on pace most miles or did I resume sufficient pace if one mile featured longer photo stops. This usually means that I have to pass on some photo ops because I valued another one earlier or have a future one that I value more,


Baloo in MI said:


> I will fully admit to FOMO at my first WDW Marathon Weekend. I ran Goofy that year. It is so true that there is a lot of focus on Dopey runners. Honestly, whether running one of the individual races or one of the challenges it is all a cool accomplishment! But for me I want to be a part of the whole thing and to take on the biggest challenge offered. This is what draws me to Dopey.


Great point about what a cool accomplishment one race is. It's too easy to get caught up in peer pressure, real or presumed that can push us to a race distance and/or challenge that isn't right for me. While I wanted to run a half marathon, I kept dragging my feet to actually register for the first time. I did sign up, but only after my little sister kept pressuring me to keep my promise to register and run it with her. 

My mistake came in not registering on my terms. I slacked off during training because it was easy to. I allowed fear and excitement to control my thoughts on race day and I started way too fast nearly injuring myself in less than half a mile of mile 1. When the time to register for the marathon came, I knew that I had to want it on my terms and my terms alone. Determining what you want can be a very difficult process in running, but I think when you know why you want it then you're better able to handle the difficult times in training and/or the race(s) because you have already know what you're working towards.


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> And mental preparation is quite possibly even more important than physical preparation for the marathon because the marathon will test your mind. @OldSlowGoofyGuy taught me to approach each mile with a Jedi mind trick and not to count them. Just see it, move on, and avoid at all costs thinking I only have x miles to go. @DopeyBadger taught me to try and treat each mile as a "blind mile" and not worry about pace. I'm not fast enough to actually do that, but I adapt that idea to myself and say that "since I ran that mile at under race requirement, then I should just keep going at this pace because I'm sustaining it comfortably." So I worry about time to the extent of am I on pace most miles or did I resume sufficient pace if one mile featured longer photo stops. This usually means that I have to pass on some photo ops because I valued another one earlier or have a future one that I value more,



Great advice. It’s very similar to what my coach told me as I was heading into my Ironman: win the mile you’re in. Looking ahead to how many miles you have to get through can be depressing and demotivating. Focusing on what you’re doing at that moment and making sure it’s the best you can do helps keep your outlook positive and productive.


----------



## Baloo in MI

FFigawi said:


> Great advice. It’s very similar to what my coach told me as I was heading into my Ironman: win the mile you’re in. Looking ahead to how many miles you have to get through can be depressing and demotivating. Focusing on what you’re doing at that moment and making sure it’s the best you can do helps keep your outlook positive and productive.


“Win the mile you are in”. I love that!  So true.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

FFigawi said:


> Great advice. It’s very similar to what my coach told me as I was heading into my Ironman: win the mile you’re in. Looking ahead to how many miles you have to get through can be depressing and demotivating. Focusing on what you’re doing at that moment and making sure it’s the best you can do helps keep your outlook positive and productive.


That is exactly how I was trained to run long. Now that I have added walk intervals my focus in on the run interval that I am running. I run 3:30/walk 30. So, I don't think past the 3:30 run interval that I am running right now. Rinse/repeat. Before I know it I have run 15-20 miles. It really flies by if you ignore the total run time and distance and focus on the now.


----------



## Herding_Cats

dh just told me, “if the 10k opens up sign me up.”
So if you see it’s open, please tag me.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> Great advice. It’s very similar to what my coach told me as I was heading into my Ironman: win the mile you’re in. Looking ahead to how many miles you have to get through can be depressing and demotivating. Focusing on what you’re doing at that moment and making sure it’s the best you can do helps keep your outlook positive and productive.


I remember listening to an interview with 2016 U.S. Olympic Marathoner Jared Ward the night before my first marathon. He shared something that really stuck with me. Namely, that in many cases your mind is the one in control. Meaning that your body will periodically send signals to your brain telling it that it wants to stop doing this. As you train your mind to ignore these signals, your body will fall in line and keep going. However, once your mind decides that it is finished, then your body will immediately follow suit and shut down. He shared some examples of elite marathoners in brutal conditions finishing races or going far beyond what their depleted bodies indicated they should have done simply because they willed themselves to do so.

Your mind has a lot more power over your body. This does not mean that you should ignore the signals your body is sending, especially when those signals might be telling you to modify what you're doing to avoid injury and/or stop doing something because the injury has already happened. But this also means that you can learn the difference between "I don't want to do this" and "this needs to be stopped or modified to prevent injury."

Former BYU Hall of Fame football coach LaVell Edwards said



> "Potential does not always ensure success. The greatest players have not always been the most endowed. In athletics, we often hear the phrase, "He has the will to win". I think this is wrong. We can have the greatest will to do well. But unless we have prepared, it is of little use. Really, it should be the "will to prepare". Those who succeed have this will, whether it be in athletics, whether it be in school, whether it be in their chosen vocation, . . .or in almost any other phase of their life."




I think this is especially true with the marathon and the mental preparation is so crucial.




BuckeyeBama said:


> That is exactly how I was trained to run long. Now that I have added walk intervals my focus in on the run interval that I am running. I run 3:30/walk 30. So, I don't think past the 3:30 run interval that I am running right now. Rinse/repeat. Before I know it I have run 15-20 miles. It really flies by if you ignore the total run time and distance and focus on the now.


I found in my earlier years of running that if I was dreading a long run and wanted to be lazy, the first 15-30 minutes of it might be really difficult and my body would invent all sorts of reasons why I should quit, usually involving inconsequential things. Yet as I continued to simply power through those thoughts, I would suddenly realize an hour or two later that my long run was nearly finished.


----------



## lhermiston

Good evening, runDisney all-stars! We are 87 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

I’m coming at you a little early this week since me and a few fellow all-stars have a 26.2-mile date in Chicago first thing Sunday morning. We were going to rally the Goof Troop, but frankly Chicago couldn’t handle it.

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, please share some of the best running advice you’ve received.

Maybe not the most helpful, but my favorite advice is to treat the race like your victory lap. I know that by showing up on race day healthy and trained, I’ve already “won.” So much can go right or wrong on race day that I don’t want to base my feelings of success on what happens over the course of four hours compared to three to four months of training. (That said, setting an official PR is pretty nice.)

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: Coach Charles (@cewait), a former regular around here, used to put out a post every year the week before marathon weekend titled The Hay is in the Barn. By that he meant it’s too late to change or do anything about the upcoming race. Your training is done, and now all that’s left is to execute on race day. It’s a more in depth way of saying “trust your training,” and don’t stress over things you can’t control. I’ve always thought that was excellent advice, especially for new or newer runners.

Good to the mini Goof Troop today! Hope you guys have fun and run well.


----------



## opusone

lhermiston said:


> I’m coming at you a little early this week since me and a few fellow all-stars have a 26.2-mile date in Chicago first thing Sunday morning.


So, who all is running Chicago from the DISboards?  I am currently only tracking @lhermiston and @Bree.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

opusone said:


> So, who all is running Chicago from the DISboards?  I am currently only tracking @lhermiston and @Bree.  Good luck to everyone!



@TCB in FLA and @croach are both running too


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: The only running advice I’ve ever found useful was where to hold my arms. Loosely and low. Shake em out every now and then. Hold em over your head if you get a stitch in your side.
Hope that helps someone


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Not sure where I picked it up, but if I'm training for a race and have a less than stellar run, or start to question whether or not I will ever nail a workout, or ever be ready by race day, I tell myself "this is why we train".  In other words, training is a process, it is not one bad (or good) run, and it takes time.  Sometimes things go well, and other times they don't. So just be patient and keep at it and you'll learn and be ready by race day.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I didn’t actually see the advice until after I started doing it on my own, but “race the mile you’re in” has been really helpful.  On my training runs and races (virtual and in person) I’ve been doing much better since I stopped looking at my time and pacing after each mile.  I check my watch after it taps me, just to see what mile I just finished, but I don’t even look at how much time has elapsed, so I have no idea if the pace that’s feeling good is “too fast” or “too slow.”

And since I started doing that, I’ve actually been getting faster!  I keep setting new personal per mile records, or per distance records.  And it’s really fun to finish a run and look back and find out “holy cow, I just did that?!”


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

Best advice I got advice (and one I have to remind myself): Stop comparing yourself to others.  Focus on yourself and improving yourself.  There will always be runners who are faster and slower than you and that does not matter.  What matters is are you happy with the effort you gave.

Good race to all the folks down in Chicago!  Have a great race.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: Honestly, just to commit to doing it. I never ran a mile in my life until early 2019, when listening to Lou Mongello's race recaps. on the WDW Radio podcast inspired me to sign up for my first half-marathon. I knew I needed to be more active and invest in my health. Signing up for that first race gave me the motivation to actually start, and then to keep at it. Just keep thinking about running up Main Street USA and get out there.

(It did not disappoint, btw. I literally ugly-cried the entire way from Town Square to Tomorrowland. Forget the medals; THAT was my real finish line.)


----------



## opusone

It’s appears that all the Disboarders have now finished (at least the ones I know of): @croach, @Bree, @lhermiston, and @TCB in FLA. Congrats to the Chicago finishers!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: I’m going to say, SLOW DOWN!
I hated running. I tried running several times. I would start out, and would be huffing and puffing after 20 yards, and I hated it! If I was running as part of another sport, great!, but running on its own - not for me. UNTIL I found an app that helped me realize that I needed to slow down. Once I did that, I realized , I could do it. Lots of other good advice that I’ve received, but that was the first one that got me into running in the first place.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: One mile’s discomfort or success does not determine the fate of your run/race. (So run the mile you’re in)

I also love the “hay is in the barn” lesson. A perfect reminder for the prerace nerves.


----------



## brent02139

Sorry for the question, is there any communication about what to do if we can’t make it to the expo due to flight delays or travel issues. I heard in the past, number pickup desk was available at the race tent for those who had unfortunate circumstance.


----------



## Barca33Runner

brent02139 said:


> Sorry for the question, is there any communication about what to do if we can’t make it to the expo due to flight delays or travel issues. I heard in the past, number pickup desk was available at the race tent for those who had unfortunate circumstance.



I don’t see anything specific on the website right now but I believe they tried to switch to a “no bib pickup on race day” policy in the near past. With all of the other limitations listed on the website seeming to emphasize a smaller volunteer/staffing requirement I would guess that is their plan again.

I would think in the situation of a genuine issue they would try to figure out something, but I don’t believe they want to advertise the option for people to potentially plan around abusing it.


----------



## GreatLakes

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, please share some of the best running advice you’ve received.



The best advise I didn't listen to for far too long and that is to concentrate on long, slow miles instead of trying to run every training run at your maximum effort.  I wish I had listened to that much earlier.

Of the advise I did listen to, and I've done a lot or reading and listening to Podcasts over the past decade, it is to just do the run.  Unless I'm injured no matter how much I didn't want to do a run before I started I have never been sorry I gutted through and started it.  Whether the excuse was snow, rain, mud, heat, sun, whatever environmental excuse I had in addition to just laziness I always was glad I gutted it out and learning to run in weather you don't like and when you don't feel like it is just as important as the running itself.  You never know what you will face on race day.



brent02139 said:


> Sorry for the question, is there any communication about what to do if we can’t make it to the expo due to flight delays or travel issues. I heard in the past, number pickup desk was available at the race tent for those who had unfortunate circumstance.



I wouldn't count on anything race day and adjust accordingly.  The further away you are coming from, and the worse the potential weather in your departure destination, the more important it is to get in a full day earlier than you have to.  If you are running the half on Saturday, for example, I would get in Thursday if you can instead of Friday.  My wife is running the 5K and we were getting in early on Wednesday but decided to just fly in Tuesday and stay off property for a night to be safe.  January in Cleveland could be bad.


----------



## brent02139

Barca33Runner said:


> I don’t see anything specific on the website right now but I believe they tried to switch to a “no bib pickup on race day” policy in the near past. With all of the other limitations listed on the website seeming to emphasize a smaller volunteer/staffing requirement I would guess that is their plan again.
> 
> I would think in the situation of a genuine issue they would try to figure out something, but I don’t believe they want to advertise the option for people to potentially plan around abusing it.



thank you for your reply. We land before noon but my wife is nervous about the timing. I figure with Uber, she will probably get to WWoS before 2pm. Of course if the flight is delayed, we’re screwed, but it is the first flight of the day.


----------



## BikeFan

First, congratulations to all the DISers who completed Chicago!  From what my running friends are telling me, both the heat and humidity were tough, so you all did great just to finish.  I hope everyone enjoyed the experience of running one of top marathons in the world, even if the day wasn't the best for running.  

SAFD:  I've heard a lot of great advice, but one of my favorites is from multiple Olympian and 2018 Boston winner Des Linden - Just keep showing up!  
Running rewards the persistent - the people who just keep getting out there and putting in the work.  Some runs may not be great, but the cumulation of all of them will help you toward your goal.  Just keep showing up and you'll be surprised at what you can do.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Safd: 
Slow down and train where you are, not where you want to be.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Similar to others, but "trust your training" is some of the best advice I got.  Too easy for your brain to start questioning everything you're doing.  Know that if you're using a training plan, a lot of thought and experience has gone into it and if you follow it, it will get you to the finish line.  The other would be to remember that the half way point of a marathon is really somewhere around mile 20.  Knowing and planning for that helped me mentally prepare for what was coming.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SAFD: Lift! (And lift heavy.)

This may not be the _best_ advice I've gotten, but the best thing I could add to what has already been said. Strength training, especially as we get older, is HUGE. It makes a lot of the other advice work.

Potential #2 answer: I'll be trying this in January... When doing your mental, pre-race visualization exercises, don't forget to include the _*pain*_. Thinking everything is going to be great and easy and victorious is a huge mistake. It _will_ hurt, and chances are other things will go wrong, so visualize those things, and be more prepared.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: So much great advice has already been listed here. Anyone new to running or looking to take on a new distance/challenge would be smart to review it, consider it, and where appropriate, internalize it.

I have two things I have learned.

1. When you feel like you're on the struggle bus early on in training, remind yourself that you do not have to run the race distance today. Rather you are working towards being able to run the race distance on race day. Consistent training and following out a well laid out plan will have you ready come race day.

2. Learn to train your mind to deal with the challenges that are going to come on race day no matter how well prepared you are. Learn to silence the voice in your head that says you can't do it. Learn to distract your mind when your body tries to tell you that it's time to stop because it doesn't want to do this anymore. Your body will want to give up earlier just because it wants to. It figures that relaxing by the pool is more than the next few miles. So if your mind tells your body that it's in charge here and it wants to keep going, your body will follow suit. 

And remember that once the mind thinks it's finished, the body will follow suit immediately and agree. With proper preparation and no serious injuries, you can will yourself to cross that finish line.


----------



## BigEeyore

Congrats Chicago finishers! I am hoping to do that one next year - last time I applied I didn't get in, so here's hoping!

SAFD:  Not really running advice, but more about having a positive mindset towards running.  I have been injured enough times over the years that I am grateful for every run I can do.  "NOT running sucks" is very true, so be thankful for the ability to run when there are so many who can't.


----------



## Herding_Cats

For anyone that has been looking, car rentals at MCO have come down a little bit ($20-30) from where they were a month ago; they’re still high, but savings is savings.   ETA: we just saved $160 by switching from a car to a pickup, so that was nice.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

Question for my fellow slow runners out there: Do you use any nutrition other than standard gels/honey stingers/ etc when you are running FAR far? I am thinking through logistics for marathon day, and I feel like I may need something to eat by mile 19 or 20. So far, I've been ok with just my chews and whatnot, but I'm wondering if I just start trying out half a bagel or something like that.


----------



## Neon Cactus

runningDisneygirl said:


> Question for my fellow slow runners out there: Do you use any nutrition other than standard gels/honey stingers/ etc when you are running FAR far? I am thinking through logistics for marathon day, and I feel like I may need something to eat by mile 19 or 20. So far, I've been ok with just my chews and whatnot, but I'm wondering if I just start trying out half a bagel or something like that.



I did the virtual Boston Marathon Saturday and had the gels but also brought an Uncrustable with me and had that around Mile 16.  It definitely helped.


----------



## GollyGadget

SAFD: lots of good advice already but one I haven't seen yet is that you don't have to train for the same distance over and over. In fact, it's probably better if you don't. Mix it up, have a little fun. The different training cycles will improve different aspects of your running and make you a better overall runner. The changes also help avoid burnout by not doing the same workouts year round.


----------



## SheHulk

All races including Dopey showing Sold Out right now...


----------



## jrsharp21

brent02139 said:


> Sorry for the question, is there any communication about what to do if we can’t make it to the expo due to flight delays or travel issues. I heard in the past, number pickup desk was available at the race tent for those who had unfortunate circumstance.



Was coming on here right now to ask the same question. I am getting ready to book my flight in. The flight I was looking at has me arriving on that Wednesday at 1:30pm. It seems like that would be plenty of time to get over to the expo before 8pm. But with way things are going in the airline industry, kind of has me nervous coming in that same day. Wondering if I shouldn't try to fly out the night before.


----------



## jrsharp21

For checking in for the run, is there anyway to designate someone to pick up your race bib for you? Or do you have to personally pick it up? I am running the Dopey and my wife the half marathon. She was hoping there was a way to designate me to pick up her stuff ahead of time.


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Was coming on here right now to ask the same question. I am getting ready to book my flight in. The flight I was looking at has me arriving on that Wednesday at 1:30pm. It seems like that would be plenty of time to get over to the expo before 8pm. But with way things are going in the airline industry, kind of has me nervous coming in that same day. Wondering if I shouldn't try to fly out the night before.



They have put verbiage on the site strongly indicating that race morning pick up wouldn’t be available this year. It’s been available in the past, but was pretty widely abused.  I wouldn’t suggest counting on it being available. I’ve gotten to the point that I fly in the day before I need to go to the expo, just to be safe. These races and trips are just too expensive  for me to take the risk of missing out by cutting arrival too close. 



jrsharp21 said:


> For checking in for the run, is there anyway to designate someone to pick up your race bib for you? Or do you have to personally pick it up? I am running the Dopey and my wife the half marathon. She was hoping there was a way to designate me to pick up her stuff ahead of time.



This has always been a strict no since I’ve been doing RunDisney (2016).  You have to pick up your own packet. The only exception being that parents/guardians can pick up packets for minors.


----------



## NewYKRunner

SAFD:  Just go.  Even if you don't feel like it, just go, just start, and most of the time you'll end up enjoying it.  Some days you will finish and not get into it at all but those days are far and few between I find.


----------



## GreatLakes

jrsharp21 said:


> For checking in for the run, is there anyway to designate someone to pick up your race bib for you? Or do you have to personally pick it up? I am running the Dopey and my wife the half marathon. She was hoping there was a way to designate me to pick up her stuff ahead of time.



As @camaker mentioned above this has always been a strict no and I don't see that changing.


----------



## DanaVonSchweet

I just saw that Epcot will be hosting an after hours post race party for Wine & Dine participants. It looks really fun! What are the chances they do this for marathon weekend?


----------



## runningDisneygirl

DanaVonSchweet said:


> I just saw that Epcot will be hosting an after hours post race party for Wine & Dine participants. It looks really fun! What are the chances they do this for marathon weekend?


They always have that for Wine and Dine! Not a thing for Marathon weekend. Probably way too many people


----------



## brent02139

jrsharp21 said:


> Was coming on here right now to ask the same question. I am getting ready to book my flight in. The flight I was looking at has me arriving on that Wednesday at 1:30pm. It seems like that would be plenty of time to get over to the expo before 8pm. But with way things are going in the airline industry, kind of has me nervous coming in that same day. Wondering if I shouldn't try to fly out the night before.


Just FYI, I've moved our flights back a day, and since our airline already has changed the flight times, it was no cost to move +/- 1 day. Now just for us to book an extra night at the hotel. In the end, we wanted this to be a good experience, it's my wife's first marathon, and wouldn't want anything to go wrong. And like you said, airlines are not stable right now, and it's not like it's solved within a week or month.


----------



## Sara W

brent02139 said:


> Just FYI, I've moved our flights back a day, and since our airline already has changed the flight times, it was no cost to move +/- 1 day. Now just for us to book an extra night at the hotel. In the end, we wanted this to be a good experience, it's my wife's first marathon, and wouldn't want anything to go wrong. And like you said, airlines are not stable right now, and it's not like it's solved within a week or month.


I’d book that one night soon before Disney extends the block on 1 night bookings!


----------



## rubybutt

NewYKRunner said:


> SAFD:  Just go.  Even if you don't feel like it, just go, just start, and most of the time you'll end up enjoying it.  Some days you will finish and not get into it at all but those days are far and few between I find.



Oh to be like you.....


----------



## PrincessV

runningDisneygirl said:


> Question for my fellow slow runners out there: Do you use any nutrition other than standard gels/honey stingers/ etc when you are running FAR far? I am thinking through logistics for marathon day, and I feel like I may need something to eat by mile 19 or 20. So far, I've been ok with just my chews and whatnot, but I'm wondering if I just start trying out half a bagel or something like that.


Nope: gels only for me. I always eat breakfast an hour or more before a long run: toast w/ peanut butter and a banana. But only gels while running. I tried real food and it was a PITA to carry, and my stomach prefers gels.


----------



## SheHulk

runningDisneygirl said:


> Question for my fellow slow runners out there: Do you use any nutrition other than standard gels/honey stingers/ etc when you are running FAR far? I am thinking through logistics for marathon day, and I feel like I may need something to eat by mile 19 or 20. So far, I've been ok with just my chews and whatnot, but I'm wondering if I just start trying out half a bagel or something like that.


I asked a similar question in the Running Thread a few weeks back and got some good responses, if you want to look back. I've been experimenting with peanut butter filled pretzels in training. The benefit for me is that the salt encourages me to drink a little more, which I need encouragement doing.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Seeing the Wine and Dine course maps is making me excited for January! I’ll be really curious to see if they have to modify the course for the half. My sister sent me a tweet about construction on the overpass bridge the course usually goes over to get back to Epcot, from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive. I can’t find any info on how long that will be going on, so if it’s still under construction in January, I wonder how the half will get back to Epcot.


----------



## The Expert

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Seeing the Wine and Dine course maps is making me excited for January! I’ll be really curious to see if they have to modify the course for the half. My sister sent me a tweet about construction on the overpass bridge the course usually goes over to get back to Epcot, from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive. I can’t find any info on how long that will be going on, so if it’s still under construction in January, I wonder how the half will get back to Epcot.



I'm here now and yes, the entire main parking entrance is closed off, and the detour is really confusing. I can't imagine they won't be done before holiday crowds hit.


----------



## Herding_Cats

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Seeing the Wine and Dine course maps is making me excited for January!



SAME!  It was really the motivational kick I needed to get back into training mode.  And I really needed that kick.


----------



## leaf44

Do events ever reopen? I was going back and forth on doing the marathon and now I see I waited too long


----------



## Baloo in MI

Yes, at times they reopen for short periods.  I would keep checking and often it is shared on here when people see it.  Good luck!


----------



## NewYKRunner

rubybutt said:


> Oh to be like you.....


Thanks to lots of support from my wife.  She did the Dopey 2 years ago so I supported her as best I could for that and for previous runs she has done.  

It looks like in 12 weeks it will be the 10k run day.  It's crazy how fast it's coming.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 79 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!

It's shaping up to be a pretty nice day here in Iowa, but for this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know what does your perfect day at Disney World look like? Assume park hopper if you'd like and that you've scored your ADRs. Maybe base it in reality somewhat, so you're probably not going to do ROTR eight times in a row or get the Keys of the Kingdom Tour led by Walt's cryogenically frozen head.

I think my perfect day would involve the half marathon in the morning, parking lot beers and heading back to POFQ to grab beignets for breakfast for my daughters and I. The four of us get ready to go and head to MK for the morning - Splash Mountain, Big Thunder, Haunted Mansion, 7DMT and Buzz Light year. Mid-morning snack is a giant cinnamon roll from Gaston's Tavern (my youngest's favorite). Maybe Splash and Big Thunder again before lunch at Columbia Harbour House.

After lunch we head back to the hotel for a couple hours at the pool. I swim a little and have a drink by the pool. Later in the afternoon, we go to Epcot where we ride SSE, Soarin' and Frozen and bum around the World Showcase (finding at least one snack) until it's time for dinner at Boma. We get there early to see the animals and then I stuff my face with seafood gumbo.

After dinner, it's back to MK. We snag a perfect spot in the hub for fireworks. I got grab some Sprites and a couple pretzels while we wait for the show to start. No one crowds us or sneaks in front of us at the last minute and I get a bunch of great shots with my camera.

Once the show is over and the crowd clears out, we just go our favorite rides as much as we can until it's almost park close. Then we grab a few dole whips, head to the hub, grab a bench and watch the Kiss Goodnight. Then we slowly make down Main Street and go rest up so we can do it again the next day.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> No one crowds us or sneaks in front of us



I thought we were supposed to base this somewhat in reality?


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I finish the half marathon (Princess, since that’s what I’m doing this season) upright and functional, and in a decent enough time that I could get a few photo ops along the way.  Then I head back to the hotel for something breakfast-ish (which could be anything from pretzels and soda to a cupcake to Mickey waffles and bacon), a shower, and a short rest.  Then it’s off to lunch at Beaches & Cream, followed by wandering around Animal Kingdom.  I’d end the day with fireworks, probably at Epcot because it’s a lot easier to not have tall people in front of me there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

One of the reasons I love Disney is that a bad day at a Disney park is better than most days anywhere else. There are things I love to do in each of the parks and I can’t really jam all of them realistically into a single day without making it much more hectic than things need to be. Necessarily, one of the great things about a great day at WDW is doing things at my own pace.

Oddly, I love the rain. A nice 70-75 degree, overcast with occasional sprinkles/showers would be perfect. Nothing that would shut attractions down, but just the type of weather that could scare off the crowds a bit.

I would have very few musts. My preference would be for a day with extended hours where MK was remaining open for a few hours after fireworks. I usually like the one park, one day model. I could design a perfect day for myself around each of the parks, but I don’t think travel between the parks and the delays/stress associated would really fit into my idea of perfect.

So, I guess my one perfect day would be at MK. Arriving early, never rushing for anything, hitting all the attractions that I enjoy (so no Tomorrowland Speedway or Barnstormer), a cinnamon roll from Gaston’s, Peter Pan Float, Hand-dipped corn dog from Sleepy Hollow some point along the way, Festival of Fantasy (it, or a new parade, has to come back at some point, right? Right?), late lunch/early dinner at Crystal Palace (I’d need a proper meal, and this would be the best MK option for me), fireworks from the hub, and closing out the day riding for whatever time is remaining.

Hopefully, I’d have three more days afterward to have a similar time at each of the other parks.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: My perfect day at Disney is doing a mix of new things and old favorites. 

I would wake up at a Disney resort I've never stayed at.  We'd rope drop Magic Kingdom and ride rides all morning. For lunch we'd have new-to-us MK snacks - spring rolls, loaded tator tots, and a new dole whip flavor combo.  

In the afternoon we'd hop to Epcot and do the seasonal scavenger hunt around world showcase with drinks.  Then, we might buy a souvenir we really don't need (because of those drinks in world showcase)!  For dinner we'd do a new-to-us table service restaurant in Epcot. 

We'd conclude the day with a late evening dip in the resort pool!


----------



## Sara W

SAFD: I think I got to experience my perfect days last year just after the parks re-opened, perfect for this introvert that generally gets annoyed easily. Resorts were quiet , sidewalks were wide open, waits were low. 
We stayed at VGF right after it re-opened and left the dat before the parks opened. I could count the number of cars in the parking lot. We had the pool, lobby and Gasparilla Grill to ourselves. Once in a lifetime.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

Well it would have to start with two teenagers and my wife all walking up on time and happy to get up and are ready quickly. I make a quick cup of coffee and we head to the busses. One is ready and heads to the Magic Kingdom right after we board.

We easily make rope drop and hit a good handful of rides in fantasyland before heading to a breakfast at The Crystal Palace; I am a sucker for a breakfast buffet! After eating my weight in Mickey waffles we head back into the park and hit our favorites. Pirates, Country Bears, Tiki Room, BTMR, Haunted Mansion, People Mover, CoP and Space Mountain. Somewhere in this fun afternoon we hit up Starbucks for my oldest and wife and Dole Whip for my youngest and myself!

Late afternoon cat nap and then we head to Ohana for dinner. And they are on their game! We watch the fireworks from a perfect viewing spot in the restaurant and they pipe in the music. After a great meal we head back into MK and ride Astro Orbiter and Space Mountain again before catching the second viewing of fireworks and castle show. We luck into a great spot just before the show and afterwords head against the flow of people and for the last ride of the night…Splash Mountain, which we do twice!

Thoroughly soaked we slowly walk out of the park which is pretty empty now.  We are tired, wet and very happy to be together in out favorite place.  We all get some hot chocolate and head to the bus.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: We were in FL this summer for something else and went to Disney for one day and it was what I'd call my perfect day.  We went to Epcot with our 4 year old, he played a bit in the playground areas, we did the scavenger hunt, some of the F&G exhibits, only did 5 rides (Imagination, Living with the Land, Seas with Nemo, whtaever they are caling the Mexico boat ride now, and Spaceship Earth), and just enjoyed being there.  We tried all of the food samples we wanted, just absorbed the atmosphere, and let him hang out and do what he wanted to do.  I like the rides but just have no desire to wait in a line any more than about 30 minutes.


----------



## GBRforWDW

SAFD:. I spent my 40th birthday in Hollywood Studios in January this year.  Really don't think it could be much better than it was.   I woke up and scored boarding group 27 for Rise.  Everyone was ready to leave the hotel by 740, which I almost thought was too early, but cars were just starting to lineup so didn't have to loop back.  We got in and nearly walked on MMRR, waited 15-20 minutes for SDD, walked on tsm and as2, walked over to star wars from toy story to get to RotR.  Built droids with my daughter.  I built one and wife helped daughter with hers.   Had lunch at Sci Fi.  Let my daughter have fun at Disney Junior.  Rode skyliner for the first time back to our resort at AoA, had droid races in our room. Went back in the evening and did MMRR again, then the mickey shorts theater, Muppets 3D then had a park closing ADR at Hollywood and Vine, so basically had birthday dinner with Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Wake up at CCV cabin early, hop in private hot tub, grab some bacon and scrambled eggs cooked by someone else, take boat to MK for Crystal Palace, more bacon this time with characters, Monsters, Buzz, Barnstormer, SDMT, Liberty Belle, Mickey Bar, Popcorn, BTMR, Kakamora Float, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, late lunch at Skipper Canteen, Pirates, Emporium, boat back to cabin. Pool. Watch fireworks from cabin, electric boat light parade thingy, perhaps more hot tub, bed. If I’m still hungry, snacks from Geyser Point… +/- nightcap


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

SAFD: My perfect day would start at the Polynesian in a lagoon view room. Sit on the balcony as the sun comes up. Take the monorail to Magic Kingdom for rope drop and hit up favorite attractions like Space Mountain, Mine Train, BTMRR, and Splash. Mid-morning coffee break at Starbucks taking in the sights and sounds of Main Street. Do a few more rides before lunch at Be Our Guest. Park hop to Hollywood Studios. Do a few of my favorite rides there and then park hop to Epcot using the friendship boats. Dinner at Via Napoli and a stroll through World Showcase. Monorail back to Magic Kingdom for fireworks and then back to Polynesian. Try to catch the Electrical Water Pageant.


----------



## Livelovedance

I just went to the Marathon Weekend preorder page and the Marathon bundle is gone! 

I wanted all 3 items (logo pin, medal replica pin, and the magnet) and I won't be able to get to the expo until Saturday. I knew I wanted to preorder but I didn't expect it to be sold out already!


----------



## Kerry1957

Livelovedance said:


> I just went to the Marathon Weekend preorder page and the Marathon bundle is gone!
> 
> I wanted all 3 items (logo pin, medal replica pin, and the magnet) and I won't be able to get to the expo until Saturday. I knew I wanted to preorder but I didn't expect it to be sold out already!


I also was a "snooze and lose". It's been sold out for several weeks. I check it every day, but I don't think it will be back for pre-order. Maybe all the items have always been this way, but I noticed you can order up to 10 of each. I'm hoping someone on these boards ordered an extra or two and will resell one to me (at a profit of course) and not just put them on eBay.

Otherwise, I hope to find someone who will be at the Expo when it first opens and pick up one for me. One of the Diser's did that for me a few years ago for the W&D HM medal pin.


----------



## RunWI1265

I kid you not, after wavering since registration opened, I finally decided to switch from the marathon to Dopey and, as I’m sure you all know, it’s sold out  My own fault for being indecisive. I just can’t believe how sad I am about it considering I couldn’t make up my mind for so long. I’ll be checking daily in hopes they release some more bibs. Anyone else in the same shoes? Can we cry together over not being able to voluntarily put our bodies through such pain??


----------



## Livelovedance

Kerry1957 said:


> I also was a "snooze and lose". It's been sold out for several weeks. I check it every day, but I don't think it will be back for pre-order. Maybe all the items have always been this way, but I noticed you can order up to 10 of each. I'm hoping someone on these boards ordered an extra or two and will resell one to me (at a profit of course) and not just put them on eBay.
> 
> Otherwise, I hope to find someone who will be at the Expo when it first opens and pick up one for me. One of the Diser's did that for me a few years ago for the W&D HM medal pin.


I had no idea, I really didn’t expect it to sell out! I even considered buying the goofy challenge set but I saw it only includes the goofy merch, not the individual races. I really wanted them for my first marathon, but I’m sure they’ll be sold out by the time I get there.

Thanks for the info. I’ve never arranged anything like that before but I’d definitely be interested if someone was willing to pick them up for me.


----------



## Kerry1957

Livelovedance said:


> I had no idea, I really didn’t expect it to sell out! I even considered buying the goofy challenge set but I saw it only includes the goofy merch, not the individual races. I really wanted them for my first marathon, but I’m sure they’ll be sold out by the time I get there.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I’ve never arranged anything like that before but I’d definitely be interested if someone was willing to pick them up for me.


I have no idea how this year will be, but in the past the medal replica pin sold out at the Expo pretty fast, but the logo pin and magnet were still available individually at least on Friday when I arrived. There will also be many for sale on eBay. The resellers will start them out at stupid high prices and then keep dropping the price over the next few weeks / months until they are all sold. I have bought several medal replica pins a year or two after the races at a pretty deep discount (I didn't start collecting the pins from the races I ran until a few years after I started doing rD).


----------



## Livelovedance

Kerry1957 said:


> I have no idea how this year will be, but in the past the medal replica pin sold out at the Expo pretty fast, but the logo pin and magnet were still available individually at least on Friday when I arrived. There will also be many for sale on eBay. The resellers will start them out at stupid high prices and then keep dropping the price over the next few weeks / months until they are all sold. I have bought several medal replica pins a year or two after the races at a pretty deep discount (I didn't start collecting the pins from the races I ran until a few years after I started doing rD).


Good to know, thanks! I bought a race pin on eBay once but I’m still not sure if it’s a fake. I’m still going to look at the expo anyway, but I guess I’ll have to check eBay once the weekend’s over.


----------



## rubybutt

You guys should really check this out.  It is amazing

https://www.bigsbackyardultra.com/


----------



## Kerry1957

rubybutt said:


> You guys should really check this out.  It is amazing
> 
> https://www.bigsbackyardultra.com/


Thanks for posting this. I followed it last year and was blown away with the times/distances.


----------



## HangWithMerida

rubybutt said:


> You guys should really check this out.  It is amazing
> 
> https://www.bigsbackyardultra.com/


A guy I follow on instagram (Mike Wardian) is doing Bigs this year. It looks lIke a truly crazy experience!


----------



## rubybutt

HangWithMerida said:


> A guy I follow on instagram (Mike Wardian) is doing Bigs this year. It looks lIke a truly crazy experience!


Wardian dropped out at mile 150.  They are currently on Mile 330.  3 of them left and all 3 are going to beat the world record in the next 2 hours.  It is crazy.  You can watch live on FB.  But be warned that it is a time suck.


----------



## Nessats

Livelovedance said:


> I just went to the Marathon Weekend preorder page and the Marathon bundle is gone!
> 
> I wanted all 3 items (logo pin, medal replica pin, and the magnet) and I won't be able to get to the expo until Saturday. I knew I wanted to preorder but I didn't expect it to be sold out already!



I'm not participating in Marathon weekend, but I am for Princess.  I just looked tonight and there is absolutely nothing available to preorder for Princess.  This is not at all typical to have nothing available to pre-order 4 months in advance.  I'm wondering if it's a glitch of some sort, or has something to do with the shipping issues going on in California.


----------



## Livelovedance

Nessats said:


> I'm not participating in Marathon weekend, but I am for Princess.  I just looked tonight and there is absolutely nothing available to preorder for Princess.  This is not at all typical to have nothing available to pre-order 4 months in advance.  I'm wondering if it's a glitch of some sort, or has something to do with the shipping issues going on in California.


Wow! I'm participating in both, and there were pre-order items for both weekends both last night and this afternoon. I just looked and there isn't anything to purchase for either weekend now. If the issue (whatever it may be) is resolved, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that they're able to restock *all* items!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I have not been much of an active participant in the thread this year but what is the majority feeling on expectations for on-course characters this year for the 10k?

With G+ and ILL needing attn at 7 am and this being my daughter's first 10K, we want to take our time and enjoy it and I am trying tog get an idea how long it is going to take us.


----------



## Tall Todd

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have not been much of an active participant in the thread this year but what is the majority feeling on expectations for on-course characters this year for the 10k?
> 
> With G+ and ILL needing attn at 7 am and this being my daughter's first 10K, we want to take our time and enjoy it and I am trying tog get an idea how long it is going to take us.


I have to book my LL during my run now?? Yayy more magic on the miles.....


----------



## fatmanatee

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have not been much of an active participant in the thread this year but what is the majority feeling on expectations for on-course characters this year for the 10k?
> 
> With G+ and ILL needing attn at 7 am and this being my daughter's first 10K, we want to take our time and enjoy it and I am trying tog get an idea how long it is going to take us.


I think they should be able to have normal photo ops, but not sure that they will. Curious about what they do for Wine and Dine.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Working out our plan for ADRs (those are coming up in 2 weeks!) and DH wants a sit-down meal on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.  I've got everything except Friday planned and the fact that it's the day before I start my races makes me think it should be a breakfast or a lunch.  Am I over-thinking this?  Arrive Wednesday evening, MK (with a midday break for the toddler and stopping at the expo) on Thursday, a low-key Friday, half Saturday followed by brunch at Chef Art's, full on Sunday.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Tall Todd said:


> I have to book my LL during my run now?? Yayy more magic on the miles.....


yeah, I think race day for us may just be an individual lightning lane day. I think I can teach my wife how to purchase ROTR ILLs, G+, not so much .


----------



## ZellyB

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have not been much of an active participant in the thread this year but what is the majority feeling on expectations for on-course characters this year for the 10k?
> 
> With G+ and ILL needing attn at 7 am and this being my daughter's first 10K, we want to take our time and enjoy it and I am trying tog get an idea how long it is going to take us.



Right now I'm assuming that characters will likely be in the distance or selfie only type of thing.  They just started back some meet and greets in the parks but they are socially distanced I believe.  I doubt they'd do them for the runs when they aren't doing them in the parks.  So, I'd say watch for changes to M&G in the park for a clue if they will have them during the race in the way we've had them in the past.  Of course, we'll get some clue of how MW will handle it by watching W&D reports.


----------



## 1lilspark

ZellyB said:


> Right now I'm assuming that characters will likely be in the distance or selfie only type of thing.  They just started back some meet and greets in the parks but they are socially distanced I believe.  I doubt they'd do them for the runs when they aren't doing them in the parks.  So, I'd say watch for changes to M&G in the park for a clue if they will have them during the race in the way we've had them in the past.  Of course, we'll get some clue of how MW will handle it by watching W&D reports.


right now the character meets that are officially returning sometime next month are sadly still selfie only.... I'd imagine any on course entertainment would either be wait in line to snap a selfie or the characters roped off at an even further distance just to cheer you on with a wave.....

I know in the W&D guide there was a photopass code listed so fingers crossed they will at least have some form of photo ops otherwise why bother going through all the trouble of making costumes


----------



## LSUfan4444

Taking our own selfie would work just fine with us...the distanced thing wouldnt be worth it


----------



## 1lilspark

LSUfan4444 said:


> Taking our own selfie would work just fine with us...the distanced thing wouldnt be worth it


I just wish it was a meet in the middle situation -- stand in front of a rope but still a photogropher because unless I'm propping the camera up and setting a 10 second timer selfies are so unflattering when I take them and it always looks like I have a double or sometimes triple chin


----------



## GuinnessRunner

They have photopass photographers in the park now, so I can't see why they won't be on the course again for both generic running shots along with whatever form of character stops they come up with.  As I recall from the past (and admit my memory isn't what it once was), not all character stops had photographers previously.


----------



## steph0808

I think a good compromise would be still having photopass photographers but not taking runners' phones/cameras to take pictures that way.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I might be the only one but I foresee only using Genie for ADR and mobile order. It’s not the price of Genie+ or ILL that has turned me off; it’s the virtually inescapable tethering to my phone that will accompany it and the stress of always needing to plan the next thing, the next thing, the next thing. If I can’t have a good day or don’t feel I’m getting value for my money without it then I’ll stop going to the parks altogether.

Ive been incredibly discouraged reading the initial thoughts and descriptions after this system went live this week. It appears to be everything I feared it would be and makes me question whether I want to go to the parks at all right now.

Oh well, I’m just going to focus on training and having as much fun during my runs as possible.


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> I might be the only one but I foresee only using Genie for ADR and mobile order.


You're definitely not the only one. I'm a local AP on a budget: no way am I paying extra for G+ or LL. Maaaaybe once a year for Rise.

But I've been out of the loop lately: do I have to get Genie to mobile order, or can that still be done through MDE?


----------



## PrincessV

About photos: I don't see any way characters are as they once were - I assume socially distanced. But I don't see why there wouldn't be PhotoPass photogs - they're in the parks, so no reason they can't also be at races. I could also see more photo stops with props instead of characters.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> You're definitely not the only one. I'm a local AP on a budget: no way am I paying extra for G+ or LL. Maaaaybe once a year for Rise.
> 
> But I've been out of the loop lately: do I have to get Genie to mobile order, or can that still be done through MDE?



The way I understand it the free portions of Genie are basically an updated MDE. So there isn’t MDE anymore, it’s just been converted to Genie.


----------



## azrivest

PrincessV said:


> About photos: I don't see any way characters are as they once were - I assume socially distanced. But I don't see why there wouldn't be PhotoPass photogs - they're in the parks, so no reason they can't also be at races. I could also see more photo stops with props instead of characters.



Was thinking the same thing... Has rD explicitely said there would be no PhotoPass photographers on the course?


----------



## GreatLakes

I really just want the race photos, I don't stop for characters. 

We will likely do Genie + but I'm not sure yet about the individual ride purchases. I guess I should start checking what those rides are and decide but I suspect it would just me doing them solo.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

azrivest said:


> Was thinking the same thing... Has rD explicitely said there would be no PhotoPass photographers on the course?


Oh I'm SURE they will have photographers. That's easy money for Disney to sell those photos.


----------



## ZellyB

runningDisneygirl said:


> Oh I'm SURE they will have photographers. That's easy money for Disney to sell those photos.



Absolutely agree.  They'll have them out for the candid running shots (which by the way are usually my favorite pictures - more than the character shots).  The only question really is how the character spots will be set up and if they will have photographers there.  Seems like they could do set ups where you stand in front of a rope or something with the character behind you.  Gets you nearly the same experience as going right up to them while keeping their exposure limited.  At least that's what I'm hoping they plan to do.


----------



## Nessats

The event guide for Wine & Dine explicitly mentions that there will be photographers, so I would expect them for Marathon and Princess as well:


Disney PhotoPass® Photographers will be on course and at the finish line taking your photos during your race. Smile and make sure your race bib is in view on the front of your shirt! Race photos will be available to view at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com and in the My Disney Experience app within 48 hours of the event.

To link your race photos to your Disney account, log in at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com, select “Link Photos,” and enter your 16-digit code, which is the 11-digit RaceID, plus your five-digit bib number. If your bib number is less than five digits, add zeros before your bib number to fill in the remaining numbers. See below for race IDs and replace the X’s with your bib number to complete the code:

Half Marathon: 2021-WINE-HLFx-xxxx
10K: 2021-WINE-10Kx-xxxx
5K: 2021-WINE-D5Kx-xxxx


----------



## 1lilspark

azrivest said:


> Was thinking the same thing... Has rD explicitely said there would be no PhotoPass photographers on the course?


Like a pp said there is a photopass code in one W&D guide so time will tell


GreatLakes said:


> I really just want the race photos, I don't stop for characters.
> 
> We will likely do Genie + but I'm not sure yet about the individual ride purchases. I guess I should start checking what those rides are and decide but I suspect it would just me doing them solo.



the IA$ rides are mine train, space mountain, ride of resistance (but you basically have to be on site to book at 7am), runaway railway, flight of passage, Everest (idk I’d something else will take its place when it’s down in January)


----------



## camaker

Dopey is currently back open if anyone miss out or wants to upgrade.


----------



## nekonekoneko

camaker said:


> Dopey is currently back open if anyone miss out or wants to upgrade.


That was quick, it's closed, again.


----------



## leaf44

It's sold out again, already! 

It looks like they are opening things up again, even when there is only a single entry. I was able to get into the marathon last night but when I went back to look so I could post it as open here, it was gone!

So if you are still trying to get into something, check back often and register immediately!


----------



## camaker

Weird accidental double post.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Maybe base it in reality somewhat, so you're probably not going to do ROTR eight times in a row


Can I just live in Rise of the Resistance? Take as much time as I want to in soaking it all up and maybe taking a power nap somewhere? Let's just say that the only time I came close to crying on any theme park attraction is the first time I experienced that. Granted all of Galaxy's Edge is pretty emotional for me since I love Star Wars so much.

SAFD: I'm going to switch things up a little bit and go with two actual experiences in Disneyland.

The day of the 2014 24 hour party was pretty spectacular. Disney allowed adult guests to dress in costume so naturally I spent the entire day in Jedi robes. Little kids staring at me in awe because they believed that they were actually seeing a real honest to goodness Jedi is something I will never forget. The characters were so much fun that day because they treated me like a Jedi, culminating with Jedi Mickey, Princess Leia Minnie, Darth Goofy, and Stormtrooper Donald really going over the top. What a magical day.

After a very challenging week in July 2019, I hatched a plan to quite literally run away to Disneyland for a day. So on just 2 hours of sleep, I got in the car and drove the 5 1/2 hours to Disneyland. While it was my second time in Galaxy's Edge, this time reservations were not required so they could not kick me out.  I spent roughly 90% of my day in Galaxy's Edge just soaking it all up and having quite a few moments where I could not quite believe that I was really there. In Star Wars. 



HangWithMerida said:


> A guy I follow on instagram (Mike Wardian) is doing Bigs this year. It looks lIke a truly crazy experience!


I first came across him after my first marathon when he was attempting and would accomplish 7 marathons on 7 consecutive days on multiple continents. That still blows my mind.


LSUfan4444 said:


> I have not been much of an active participant in the thread this year but what is the majority feeling on expectations for on-course characters this year for the 10k?


Honestly, I do not expect characters to be on the course. As much as I hope they are, I do not want to expect that. I would be sufficiently happy given the current circumstances if they had distanced character photos available during the race. I tend to think that Wine & Dine will give us a decent idea of what to expect for marathon weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

1lilspark said:


> I know in the W&D guide there was a photopass code listed so fingers crossed they will at least have some form of photo ops otherwise why bother going through all the trouble of making costumes



Because it’s fun?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 72 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

So who knows what’ll happen with on course characters, but for this week’s Sundays are for Disney let’s pretend they’re on like Donkey Kong (never say never - the Goof Troop has a lot of sway). What characters would you like to see on the course?

I’d like to see more villains, something I don’t think we’ve historically seen much of during Marathon Weekend. In particular, Dr. Facilier, Jafar, Oogie Boogie and Emporer Zurg (has that ever been a thing?).

I’ll just had that even without typical character stops, I have my faith in rD. They’ve done cool stuff like parade floats and retired ride vehicles. There will be bands and DJs. We’ll have the castle, Main Street, SSE and world showcase. Photographers will definitely be out. It’s going to be Marathon freaking Weekend for the first time in two years and it’s going to be rad.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Stitch. He’s the only character I was really excited about stopping for while suffering through my run. Maybe because there was no line. Maybe because he was just so calm and welcoming in the middle of my personal storm that is running.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I like characters that aren’t usually put in the parks.  Cogsworth, Lumiere, Sebastian, Megara and Hercules.  Some Raya characters would be good.  If I do see Loki Gator on the course, I’m probably not trying to get a picture with him.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I’m always up for Darkwing Duck!
Maybe Huey, Dewey, and Louie with Scrooge McDuck???
Add in the rest of the Rescue Rangers with Chip and Dale - would be great!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I've never stopped for Buzz Lightyear in Tomorrowland, but I'm hoping he is there for the half this year, because my planned costume is Miss Piggy in her First Mate Piggy Pigs in Space outfit and I'd like to get that picture with another space officer! Boring to everyone else I'm sure because he is there every year.
I also agree with @lhermiston that the old ride vehicles etc are some of the best photo stops. I like seeing the real animals outside of AK but I don't usually stop to get a photo with a goat. They are fun to see though as you go by.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I hope all the character stops suck because I’m not going to be there. The great ones can come back in 2023. 

On a more serious note, I hope they start including more from some of the recent movies and TV shows which fall under the Disney umbrella. I mean, who wouldn’t want a photo with Raya or Gator Loki or Counselor Jerry?


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I think it would be awesome if they brought in some Gargoyles characters.  Maybe not a great fit for daytime races, but if they did a night race as part of Springtime Surprise, I would freak out.  And probably get swept because I’d have to stop for pics with every single character


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD:  I am all about the characters.  We usually stop for every single one!  It's always fun to see characters that aren't usually in the parks.  I think the longest we've waited was 20 minutes for Rescue Rangers, which was 100% worth it even though the lighting was terrible!

I also love getting pictures with the characters that inspired our costumes.  So, for Dopey 2022 that includes Phineas & Ferb and Ian & Barley.  I think Phineas & Ferb have been on-course characters before so that is a possibility.  Ian & Barley did meet in California, but (I think) never at WDW, so definitely don't think that one will happen!  But I can dream.


----------



## HangWithMerida

SAFD: I like to see the characters but I don’t really do photo stops, in the parks or during races.  They are fun scenery and distractions for me, like, “Hey cool there‘s Moana” as I trot by.  I like the idea above of the old rides reserviced as photo stops. For a short race maybe I would stop for one of those. Longer races are no stop situations for me.  Walking is fine but mentally I feel like if I stop for too long it would just be hard to get going again.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: I was watching the Grand Opening TV special from 1971 on Youtube, and they had some DEEP cut characters in that, all with the “big head” style typical of that era.

Since this is the 50th anniversary, I think it’d be a hoot to get throwback big head style walkarounds from that era, like the Walrus and Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland, or Pooh with the wiggly nose. 

And of course, Gurgi from The Black Cauldron would be great.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

The only character I’ve ever stopped for is Marie.  I’d love to see all three kittens since I know that’s happened for the Paris races.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

I don’t usually stop for characters.  I do love looking at all the backdrops and characters V as I go by so I really do hope they have characters in some form.

My whole family is going to do the 5K, and they love Snow White, that would be cool.  Or how about Baloo Bear in running shoes!  I am stopping for that!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I like seeing the classic characters in interesting outfits. Fortune Teller Donald from a couple of years ago comes to mind. Rare characters are always a treat, and I miss the old pirate ship that used to be in the median, but hasn’t been around lately. I would also enjoy Remy and Emile.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I don’t stop for characters, but I love seeing them as I run by. It’s a mental break from the focus on the running. Some characters I’d love to see are:

Lock, Shock and Barrel from NBC. Bonus points for having their claw-foot tub out with them. They used to have a stop that was Jack & Sally for the half and Oogie Boogie for the full, but it was turned into an evil queens stop the last couple of years.

Hades, Pain and Panic from Hercules. They actually put in an appearance on the marathon course a couple of years ago. I’d love to see them again.

Just about anyone from Robin Hood. I saw them at a DLH weekend years ago, but haven’t seen them out at MW.

Lumiere and Cogsworth from Beauty and the Beast. It’s not all about Belle and the Beast, despite the name of the movie.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> SAFD:  I don’t stop for characters, but I love seeing them as I run by. It’s a mental break from the focus on the running. Some characters I’d love to see are:
> 
> Lock, Shock and Barrel from NBC. Bonus points for having their claw-foot tub out with them. They used to have a stop that was Jack & Sally for the half and Oogie Boogie for the full, but it was turned into an evil queens stop the last couple of years.
> 
> Hades, Pain and Panic from Hercules. They actually put in an appearance on the marathon course a couple of years ago. I’d love to see them again.
> 
> Just about anyone from Robin Hood. I saw them at a DLH weekend years ago, but haven’t seen them out at MW.
> 
> Lumiere and Cogsworth from Beauty and the Beast. It’s not all about Belle and the Beast, despite the name of the movie.



Any and all sidekick/minion characters would be great.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- Based on my user name I'd love to see Pluto!  I'd love to see the Fab 5 at one stop all together.  I also second the suggestion for unusual characters or ones you can't see in the parks.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  I will always stop for classic characters in special outfits, and  also the super rare characters that are never out in the parks! Elvis Stitch is one of my favorite photo ops ever! 
Also love the HM gravediggers and will totally stop if they are out!


----------



## runningDisneygirl

Does anyone know if you are able to park (for free) at the Expo at Wide World of Sports? I am just trying to think through logistics and I think I want to drive straight to the Expo before checking into my resort. Thanks


----------



## Kerry1957

runningDisneygirl said:


> Does anyone know if you are able to park (for free) at the Expo at Wide World of Sports? I am just trying to think through logistics and I think I want to drive straight to the Expo before checking into my resort. Thanks


Yes, the lots for the Expo are open and free (at least for the past five years I have been running).


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I love see any Pixar characters.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:  I don't even know if these characters are even a thing other than in the ride, but I'd love to see the Hitchhiking Ghosts from Haunted Mansion.  That would be very cool!


----------



## Herding_Cats

I'd like to see characters that you can't usually visit in the parks, because variety would be great.  Maybe some of the characters that they only bring out for the after-hours parties?  A fab-5 would be AMAZING and I would 100% stop for that.


----------



## MissLiss279

pluto377 said:


> SAFD- Based on my user name I'd love to see Pluto!  I'd love to see the Fab 5 at one stop all together.  I also second the suggestion for unusual characters or ones you can't see in the parks.





Herding_Cats said:


> I'd like to see characters that you can't usually visit in the parks, because variety would be great.  Maybe some of the characters that they only bring out for the after-hours parties?  A fab-5 would be AMAZING and I would 100% stop for that.


How about the Fab 5 plus 1 and include Daisy??


----------



## Herding_Cats

YES!  Can't forget Daisy!


----------



## The Expert

MissLiss279 said:


> How about the Fab 5 plus 1 and include Daisy??



AND Oswald and Dopey to complete all the race mascots!


----------



## hauntedcity

SAFD: I would wait in the longest line and get overtaken by the balloon ladies all for a picture with the Gummi Bears.


----------



## GreatLakes

hauntedcity said:


> SAFD: I would wait in the longest line and get overtaken by the balloon ladies all for a picture with the Gummi Bears.



I hate the re-theming of Splash but if they had to do it they should have themed it around the log chute in Gummi Bears.


----------



## steph0808

I'm loving all the 80s/90s kids on this thread.

My first Disney marathon, Launchpad McQuack was out on the course (I heard later that he rotated with Darkwing Duck, who I also love, but not as much as DuckTales).

I would die for a DuckTales cast photo. Or Rescue Rangers. Or TaleSpin.

After my Disney half, I specifically went to Animal Kingdom to find Scrooge McDuck for a photo - we "talked" about his crazy nephew Donald and how Scrooge needed his own race with a medal to show up that duck. Instead, he showed me the giant trophy that he had, and I admitted that it was way better than my tiny medal.

I don't particularly care for The Nightmare Before Christmas and I have passed them up before at the marathon, but my 5-year-old DD loves it now (she's being Jack Skellington for Halloween). So I would most likely stop for a Jack/Sally/NBC photo if they had one set up this year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

So I’m not the only person who rewatched Gummi Bears on Disney+?


----------



## 1lilspark

Barca33Runner said:


> So I’m not the only person who rewatched Gummi Bears on Disney+?


It’s on my list of things I want to revisit 
Also fwiw the Disney afternoon Dooney was what finally made me crack down


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:I always stop for characters during rundisney races even though I never search them out when wandering around the park.

I would wait in an obscenely long line, and risk the balloon ladies if they had Dreamfinder and Figment. Icing on the cake would be the Dream-mobile or props from the ride in the background.

Rare character stops are also fun, it would be cool to have characters from Sword in the Stone, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, ect. along the course.


----------



## Bobby Mcbobbob

Have the 22 routes been released yet ? I'm interested in the  half.


----------



## jmasgat

I have no clue what Gummi Bears are.


Bobby Mcbobbob said:


> Have the 22 routes been released yet ? I'm interested in the  half.



No.  They will show up when the event guide is released, usually a few weeks (at most) in advance. The course is unlikely to change much from previous years--only recent changes have been to deal with construction in EPCOT.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Bobby Mcbobbob said:


> Have the 22 routes been released yet ? I'm interested in the  half.



They have not been released yet.  Disney doesn't release the course maps until they release the event guide, and that will probably be in early/mid December.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I love stopping for a photo with Chip & Dale and my girl Daisy. Gravediggers are a lot of fun too. I like some of the random photo ops like the campsite they had for the marathon one year. It made for a fantastic Goof Troop photo!!!


----------



## GreatLakes

Bobby Mcbobbob said:


> Have the 22 routes been released yet ? I'm interested in the  half.



Disney won't be releasing them until the guide comes out like already mentioned but if you poke around you can sometimes find their certification request online elsewhere.  I think in the past someone has found and posted it here once it is found.



jmasgat said:


> I have no clue what Gummi Bears are.



I loved the Disney Afternoon as a kid and they were one of the shows in that lineup.  My favorite was actually TaleSpin which was a combination of Jungle Book and new characters.


----------



## Grabnar

Herding_Cats said:


> They have not been released yet.  Disney doesn't release the course maps until they release the event guide, and that will probably be in early/mid December.


Do they change that much from the W&D 1/2 usually?


----------



## hauntedcity

steph0808 said:


> I'm loving all the 80s/90s kids on this thread.
> 
> My first Disney marathon, Launchpad McQuack was out on the course (I heard later that he rotated with Darkwing Duck, who I also love, but not as much as DuckTales).
> 
> I would die for a DuckTales cast photo. Or Rescue Rangers. Or TaleSpin.
> 
> After my Disney half, I specifically went to Animal Kingdom to find Scrooge McDuck for a photo - we "talked" about his crazy nephew Donald and how Scrooge needed his own race with a medal to show up that duck. Instead, he showed me the giant trophy that he had, and I admitted that it was way better than my tiny medal.



At one of the January races (I don't recall if it was Half or Full), we got picture with Scrooge and Launchpad. It was as amazing as you'd expect.


----------



## BigEeyore

Grabnar said:


> Do they change that much from the W&D 1/2 usually?


The half course for MW has always been start at Epcot, run up to MK, come back and finish at Epcot.  W&D is different


----------



## rundisfan

Grabnar said:


> Do they change that much from the W&D 1/2 usually?



They are different from the W&D courses, but they do not change that much from year to year.  The marathon weekend courses all start/finish in the Epcot parking lot, so the 5K, 10K, and half are typically the same from year to year (the 5k will probably be the same as W&D).  The marathon course changed significantly in 2020, so it's possible that they could make changes based on what did/did not work for that course.


----------



## steph0808

Half marathon is showing as open, in case anyone needs in!


----------



## RunWI1265

steph0808 said:


> Half marathon is showing as open, in case anyone needs in!



Wow - It was open for most of the day yesterday, too!


----------



## GBRforWDW

Barca33Runner said:


> So I’m not the only person who rewatched Gummi Bears on Disney+?


I tried to get my daughter to watch.  She was not interested.  Lol


----------



## fatmanatee

Grabnar said:


> Do they change that much from the W&D 1/2 usually?


There have traditionally been two half marathon routes: Princess and MW have roughly the same (up to MK and back to Epcot), and W&D/Star Wars have the other (down from MK parking lot to AK/HS/Epcot). The Star Wars weekend is done now, replaced by Springtime Surprise Weekend, which is still a surprise since we don't know anything about that one aside from the dates.


----------



## NewYKRunner

rundisfan said:


> The marathon course changed significantly in 2020, so it's possible that they could make changes based on what did/did not work for that course.


They were still making changes before the marathon was over !


----------



## Herding_Cats

So a weekish ago DH said he would do the 10k if I could get him registered. 

completely lucked out tonight checking the website as soccer practice wrapped up and had the fastest fingers in the Wild West and managed to get him signed up. Woooooo hoooooo!!!


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: I typically don’t stop for characters during a race and don’t seek them out in the parks except for special occasions or nieces and nephews. I do love to see characters in unusual costumes like tourist Genie, who I should have stopped for in 2017!


----------



## BigEeyore

Chicago marathon registration is open if anyone has that one in mind! I didn't get a lottery spot last time so hoping this one works out!


----------



## BikeFan

BigEeyore said:


> Chicago marathon registration is open if anyone has that one in mind! I didn't get a lottery spot last time so hoping this one works out!



They also have time qualifier spots which are easier than Boston (at least for older runners), so that's worth a look if you want to run Chicago.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Has anyone run in one of those goofy or Pluto hats with the extra long bill?  I’m working on DH’s running costume and genie is his absolute favorite character so I’m trying to put together  tourist genie and the hat is really a big part of it (IMO) but he’s not sold on the hat. I’m not sure if he’s concerned about the bill flopping around or it being too hot to run in or what.


----------



## flav

BikeFan said:


> They also have time qualifier spots which are easier than Boston (at least for older runners), so that's worth a look if you want to run Chicago.


Wow, I had not realized how big of a gap there was… Now, I am almost looking forward to turn 50… in a few years  If only Boston could do the same


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: All I really care to stop for are Adventurer's Club, Vader, and Emperor Palpatine. If Adventurer's Club members showed up in multiple spots along a course, I'd stop for them all lol!

What I really love are props and scenes.


----------



## BikeFan

flav said:


> Wow, I had not realized how big of a gap there was… Now, I am almost looking forward to turn 50… in a few years  If only Boston could do the same



Tell me about it - the year I turned 50 was the same year Boston rolled back their BQ times by 5 minutes, so that extra 5:00 I was so looking forward to went <poof>!  What the BAA giveth, the BAA taketh away!


----------



## jmasgat

BikeFan said:


> They also have time qualifier spots which are easier than Boston (at least for older runners), so that's worth a look if you want to run Chicago.



I am surprised at the date cutoff--it seems to indicate Jan, 2019--which means my hip-stress-fracture-slow Boston run/walk of 2019 would still get me in!  But I'm in for NYC, so will probably pass.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> Has anyone run in one of those goofy or Pluto hats with the extra long bill?  I’m working on DH’s running costume and genie is his absolute favorite character so I’m trying to put together  tourist genie and the hat is really a big part of it (IMO) but he’s not sold on the hat. I’m not sure if he’s concerned about the bill flopping around or it being too hot to run in or what.



My husband is running as tourist genie for the Wine and Dine Half in less than 2 weeks.  I got him one of those hats, so I'll let you know how bad it is.


----------



## Herding_Cats

gosalyn_mallard said:


> My husband is running as tourist genie for the Wine and Dine Half in less than 2 weeks.  I got him one of those hats, so I'll let you know how bad it is.


and this is why i love this board.


----------



## hauntedcity

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: All I really care to stop for are Adventurer's Club, Vader, and Emperor Palpatine. If Adventurer's Club members showed up in multiple spots along a course, I'd stop for them all lol!
> 
> What I really love are props and scenes.




Yes! Any Adventurer's Club members are an automatic stop (and most likely includes belting out the theme song as we run away).


----------



## sandam1

I finally got my hotel booked! First two nights at Universal's Hard Rock Hotel (the Express Pass will be nice for arrival, 5K and 10K days) and then moving to Cabana Bay for the rest of our trip. 

Now I just need to arrange transportation (modify rental car now that we know where we are staying) and that's it. Oh, and do the training and make the money to pay for everything.


----------



## NewYKRunner

5k run happening in 10 weeks today.  I'm a little behind my Galloway training due to a couple trips I had to take but I should be able to catch up easy enough.  I'll likely ignore a couple of the magical mile running weeks.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

steph0808 said:


> I'm loving all the 80s/90s kids on this thread.


Yes!  I'd love for RunDisney to make one of the Springtime Surprise races a Disney Afternoon themed race.  Imagine the medals!


----------



## BigEeyore

MW transportation question - with Magical Express going away, how are those of you who are flying in planning to get to WDW? I don't want to rent a car as I don't need it once I'm on property, but wondering if anyone has looked into shuttle options vs Uber


----------



## Herding_Cats

BigEeyore said:


> MW transportation question - with Magical Express going away, how are those of you who are flying in planning to get to WDW? I don't want to rent a car as I don't need it once I'm on property, but wondering if anyone has looked into shuttle options vs Uber



mears is going to offer a shuttle that is allegedly going to be the same as ME was (you’ll have to get your own baggage though), just with a fee. I think it’s like $17/direction.  Private cars/shuttles NOT rideshares  are upwards of $200 iirc

and a lot of rental car companies are charging a one-way fee if you were thinking about renting a car and dropping it off at the car care center or at a hotel rental desk near disney spring which negates any savings you could potentially have there.


----------



## jmasgat

BigEeyore said:


> MW transportation question - with Magical Express going away, how are those of you who are flying in planning to get to WDW? I don't want to rent a car as I don't need it once I'm on property, but wondering if anyone has looked into shuttle options vs Uber



I plan on renting a car for the day so that I can: go to the expo, go to the grocery store, run any errands.  Fortunately, I have a corporate rate so it's fairly cheap and there is no one way drop off.

Note: I fly in on Friday morning and arrive around 9:30.  I can probably comfortably drive 2-3 people/luggage. So if anyone gets in before 10, and wants in on the "jmasgat non-express", PM me.


----------



## dobball23

BigEeyore said:


> MW transportation question - with Magical Express going away, how are those of you who are flying in planning to get to WDW? I don't want to rent a car as I don't need it once I'm on property, but wondering if anyone has looked into shuttle options vs Uber


Our party of 2 (my wife and I) are signed up for Mears Connect. It is $16/pp each way. So it is adding an additional $64 on to the cost of our trip vs. Magical Express.

Oh yeah, and we'll need to collect our bags from baggage claim, unlike with Magical Express.


----------



## kps7795

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Yes!  I'd love for RunDisney to make one of the Springtime Surprise races a Disney Afternoon themed race.  Imagine the medals!


That would be wild!


----------



## camaker

dobball23 said:


> Our party of 2 (my wife and I) are signed up for Mears Connect. It is $16/pp each way. So it is adding an additional $64 on to the cost of our trip vs. Magical Express.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we'll need to collect our bags from baggage claim, unlike with Magical Express.



Magical Express stopped collecting and delivering bags back at the start of COVID, so that’s not really a difference these days.


----------



## Tall Todd

We'll probably Uber/Lyft, the ballpark cost is ~36. It's easier to pay the extra 5 bucks over what Mears will charge for 2 people to get immediate service and a direct trip.


----------



## GollyGadget

Tall Todd said:


> We'll probably Uber/Lyft, the ballpark cost is ~36. It's easier to pay the extra 5 bucks over what Mears will charge for 2 people to get immediate service and a direct trip.


This exactly. If you're a party of one the shuttle is cheaper but at 2 it becomes a wash and will likely take longer with additional stops.


----------



## DISfam2401

We were planning on taking an Uber XL for our family of 4 for this reason. Does anyone know how Uber is doing lately in Orlando? Are they easily available when you need them?


----------



## huskies90

BigEeyore said:


> MW transportation question - with Magical Express going away, how are those of you who are flying in planning to get to WDW? I don't want to rent a car as I don't need it once I'm on property, but wondering if anyone has looked into shuttle options vs Uber


For Marathon weekend and Wine and Dine, I am going down the rental car route.  I have done this a few times in the past and it works out well because I really did not like Magical Express and I am guessing I will dislike the Mears experience even more.  I often opted for this route or using Uber/Lyft even when Magical Express was free.

Due to flight changes and in the case of Wine and Dine, a late in the game decision to do the 5K, I am coming in earlier than our original DVC reservation booked at 11 months. So in both cases I am staying one night and then transferring resorts.  I can get a one way rental from MCO to the Disney Care Care on National (Emerald Aisle) for ~ $45 with a corporate code. I always hated the wait for the Magical Express bus and the stops at the other resorts. With the Emerald Aisle, I go straight to our car with no lines or counter stops and then drive directly to the resort or theme park depending on what time I get in. 

The next day, I can use the car to transfer to the new resort and also do a quick grocery run to get some food, water, alcohol, etc for the room for the week. I drop the car at the Car Care Center and they quickly give me a free ride back to the resort or to wherever.  

I have also often used Uber/Lyft and it is about $35/$40 one way. That would be my second choice if I did not go down the rental car route.


----------



## pluto377

I'm renting a car for several reasons.  One, I get in mid-afternoon on Wednesday and don't want to waste any time getting to the expo, especially if my flight ends up delayed, plus then I can do my own grocery shopping. Two, I'm a solo female traveler and Uber/Lyft make me nervous.  Three, I want to have more time at the parks on the day of departure so with my own car I can leave for the airport when I want.  Last, depending on weather I might drive to the races and stay warm in the car! 

I got a pretty good rate on a car using the UT buy a ticket get 50% off a car rate.  It also helps that I'm alone and can get a super tiny car.


----------



## Baloo in MI

My family is coming in on 12/31, we are spending a few days in the parks before the races.  So we were able to get the last day of MME to WDW, and then get return trip also.  They are honoring returns to MCO up to the day of the marathon.  So my wife and youngest will get to take it back.  My oldest and I are staying for two extra days and will have to purchase mears to return to MCO.


----------



## sandam1

BigEeyore said:


> MW transportation question - with Magical Express going away, how are those of you who are flying in planning to get to WDW? I don't want to rent a car as I don't need it once I'm on property, but wondering if anyone has looked into shuttle options vs Uber



We're staying at Universal, but have similar transportation dilemmas. What we did for the Princess challenge last time worked well - I got a private car (more on that below) from the airport. He took us to a grocery store, stopped at Universal to drop off our bags and then took us to the Expo. We took an Uber back to Universal. THEN we picked up a rental car from our hotel the next day, kept it for the race days (I just did the 10K and half), and then returned it immediately thereafter. Then got a private car back to the hotel two days later. It actually came out cheaper since I didn't have to pay for parking for the entire trip. So don't be afraid to think outside the box as transportation isn't always an "either/or" thing.



BigEeyore said:


> Private cars/shuttles NOT rideshares are upwards of $200 iirc



We usually pay $120 for a round-trip to and from Universal so a private car is NOT that expensive and can actually be cheaper if you have a number of people. I love the person who does our transport and it doesn't feel like our vacation has actually started until we meet him at the airport. Hassle free airport transport is the one thing that I do to "treat" myself. I had a terrible experience with a shuttle once that almost made me miss my flight and right then and there I said "never again."


----------



## xjillianpaige

Sorry if this has been asked before/recently... 

Are there any pre-orders available for marathon weekend? I can't find them and I like to get the preorder jacket and some pins.


----------



## Livelovedance

xjillianpaige said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before/recently...
> 
> Are there any pre-orders available for marathon weekend? I can't find them and I like to get the preorder jacket and some pins.


There were pre-orders but they were already removed from the website. I missed out and I’m so disappointed!  I normally wouldn’t preorder but I wanted the Marathon bundle and I can’t get to the expo until Saturday due to work. Lesson learned, next time I’m preordering right away!

I know someone mentioned working with someone on the boards who was willing to purchase for them. I wonder if there’s a way that a small group could be formed somehow. I don’t know the safest way to do it, but I’d imagine it could help a number of people in the same situation without supporting the eBay shoppers.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Livelovedance said:


> There were pre-orders but they were already removed from the website. I missed out and I’m so disappointed!  I normally wouldn’t preorder but I wanted the Marathon bundle and I can’t get to the expo until Saturday due to work. Lesson learned, next time I’m preordering right away!
> 
> I know someone mentioned working with someone on the boards who was willing to purchase for them. I wonder if there’s a way that a small group could be formed somehow. I don’t know the safest way to do it, but I’d imagine it could help a number of people in the same situation without supporting the eBay shoppers.


Nooo! Ugh I’m so sad. Do they always pull them down this early? I didn’t get access to my registration until late because someone else registered me.


----------



## jmasgat

Fingers crossed that I just scored a DVC value studio at AKL-Jambo for MW.  If it goes through, I will be spending about the same amount as my 4 nights at Pop (currently--no discounts announced yet). I love AKL and could happily spend 4 days there sitting in the lobby or hot tub or wherever. While a room with a view would be nice, I would forego it for the price I'm paying. And since it's DVC, there should be no parking charge, so I may get a car for the whole time.  Yippee!

Makes up ever so slightly for the fact that right now I should be sitting on the lanai of a beachfront condo adjacent to Aulani gathered with my family for a wedding.  Oh well, a little of that money is going to make this Jan trip a little nicer. 

ETA: Got my room and it's costing $150 less than Pop!


----------



## lhermiston

xjillianpaige said:


> Nooo! Ugh I’m so sad. Do they always pull them down this early? I didn’t get access to my registration until late because someone else registered me.



For whatever it's worth, I preordered my jacket in 2020 and wish I hadn't. I didn't really love the design and there were a ton at the expo (I went on Friday). It's grown on me now, but I would have taken that money and bought some different stuff at the expo instead.

Point being, you'll probably be able to snag one. Otherwise, folks here have been pretty awesome about snagging stuff for folks early if you're really, really desperate.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney spook-stars! Marathon Weekend is so close it's scary!

On this creepy, crawly Sundays are for Disney, what better topic to talk about than costumes?? So, are you wearing costumes for this year's races? Have you worn them in the past? What's your favorite costume you've worn? If you haven't worn costumes, what's the best one you've seen?

My "costumes" tend to be more on the practical side. I have run in some super hero themed compression shirts that I really love. My cousin owns a print shop and made me the Mr. Incredible shirt featured in my profile pic. That's been my favorite, by far. My favorite part about wearing a costume is all of the character-specific cheers you get and playing up for the crowd a little bit.

After two marathons, I think I'm going to move Mr. Incredible down to the half this year. I'm going to buy an adult Buzz Lightyear costume and run the full in that, I think. Should be fun! 

Have a safe and spooky week, everyone!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

As I’m sitting in my car while it’s 36 outside for a Halloween race…
I’ve dressed up as Anna and Minnie using running gear for two prior Disney races, and I’ll be Mrs Banks for the 10k.  I always wear running gear so I’m not chafing, sweating more than usual in Florida, etc.  kudos to those who wear full costumes.

Ihave more fun spotting costumes.  That’s half my fun at Disney.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: I can’t wear costumes as any weird irritating thing would make me quit. I’m a fan of all the Minnie Mice. I love the UP! costumes I’ve seen in the races. Inspirational. Russell just keeps trying and stays positive no matter what. I love that kid. He was running my pace for much of my last race and appears in my pics a few times, which is awesome. (He actually was a very good looking young woman in a Russell costume, but we’ll just ignore that point.)


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I love a mashup costume! Some of the favorites I've worn are Jungle Cruise Skipper Rey (got interviewed pre-race on the big screen with that one) and Darth Elsa. I always strive to come up with something unique that not everyone will do, or a true favorite that means something to me personally.

For MW, I'm doing all new costumes, and all things related to WDW in 1971 for the 50th.

5K:  to be revealed...  I'm SO PROUD of this idea but I'm still working out exactly how to do it and I'm terrified of someone stealing it. When it's ready, I'll share it.
10K: 1971 VIP tour guide (including the riding crop if it doesn't drive me crazy)
Half: Haunted Mansion umbrella portrait girl
Full: Orange Bird


----------



## The Expert

lhermiston said:


> For whatever it's worth, I preordered my jacket in 2020 and wish I hadn't. I didn't really love the design and there were a ton at the expo (I went on Friday). It's grown on me now, but I would have taken that money and bought some different stuff at the expo instead.
> 
> Point being, you'll probably be able to snag one. Otherwise, folks here have been pretty awesome about snagging stuff for folks early if you're really, really desperate.



I loved the 2020 jacket and the retro design! But even if it's popular, there will be folks who sell them online. If you can wait a few months, prices will drop.

I do think they closed pre-ordering early due to the supply chain issues. I'm sure they needed to finalize the order number early to make sure they can get them in time.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I always make costumes, and have been Jasmine, Queen of Hearts, Ariel, Elastigirl, Malificent, Jane Porter, Minnie Mouse, and Captain Marvel. DH has been Herbie the Love Bug, Prince Eric, and Mr. Incredible (original blue shirt). He also once wore a “Property of  Medfield College PE” shirt, but I didn’t make that one. His favorite was Mr. Incredible, and he’s worn that one for multiple races. My favorites were probably Jasmine and Ariel, although I cannot recommend running a long distance in a red wig. It was very sweaty and gross by the end.

For this year, I haven’t started making anything yet, but we plan to be Sylvie and Loki (in the “Variant” shirt) for the half, and probably a Dole Whip (me) and an old school Disney ticket book (DH) for the full.  I’m also running the Princess half, and am still deciding on that costume.

I love seeing the costumes along the way. Our DS24 is running the half, and I am strongly encouraging him to run in costume. It’s just more fun that way.


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD: my costumes have mostly consisted of off the rack activewear plus some homemade skorts & a few accessories…. I’ve done Classic Anna, Rapunzel, Newsie/Han Solo mash up, Kylo Ren, ball gown Belle, Roger Rabbit, Wreck It Ralph 2 “comfy princess” Elsa….

I did wear an off the rack Queen of Hearts costume last Halloween to run one of my virtual Wine & Dine races

current costumes include Rescue Ranger Chip for Wine & Dine 10K and TBD for Marathon Weekend 10K


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: since I’m doing Princess Weekend, I’m definitely going to pick princess for each race.  I don’t think I’ll go full costume, but more Disney-bounding in running clothes.  I’m still deciding on which princesses I want, and it may depend on what colorful running clothes I can find without spending a fortune.  I’d also like to be able to use them again for Springtime Surprise, but rD needs to tell us what the themes are before I can make any firm decisions.

My thoughts for Princess are:
5K: Snow White 
10K: undecided
Half: Cinderella


----------



## Livelovedance

xjillianpaige said:


> Nooo! Ugh I’m so sad. Do they always pull them down this early? I didn’t get access to my registration until late because someone else registered me.





lhermiston said:


> For whatever it's worth, I preordered my jacket in 2020 and wish I hadn't. I didn't really love the design and there were a ton at the expo (I went on Friday). It's grown on me now, but I would have taken that money and bought some different stuff at the expo instead.
> 
> Point being, you'll probably be able to snag one. Otherwise, folks here have been pretty awesome about snagging stuff for folks early if you're really, really desperate.





The Expert said:


> I loved the 2020 jacket and the retro design! But even if it's popular, there will be folks who sell them online. If you can wait a few months, prices will drop.
> 
> I do think they closed pre-ordering early due to the supply chain issues. I'm sure they needed to finalize the order number early to make sure they can get them in time.


I agree with @The Expert, I think it has to do with the supply chain issues. Both Marathon and Princess Weekend preorders are down. I was considering preordering the jacket, but I was afraid to due to how wacky the sizing and quality can be. I had to buy the Princess 2020 jacket two sizes bigger than I normally would. I wore it for 1 day (it was chilly that weekend) and it pilled all over the front. I loved the design but I sadly ended up returning it because it was too expensive to look that way after one day of wear...

I just hope they order a lot of merch for the expo, and there's something left on Saturday. I'd like some items to commemorate my first marathon!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: Running in costumes is a big part of the RunDisney fun for me and DH.

Some of my favorites have been:
- DCL Chip & Dale
- Epcot cast members with flag shirts (we carried beer flight trays too!)
- Barf and Dot from Space Balls
- Ewok Chip & Dale (like their old Star Wars weekend outfits)
- Darkwing Duck and Gosalyn
- Scrooge and Webby

For MW 2022, we have planned:
- Ian and Barley (will be my first time trying to run in a wig, so thinking the 5k!)
- DCL Captain Mickey and Minnie
- Phineas and Ferb
- 50th Anniversary Mickey and Minnie
All parts and piece have been purchased from Etsy, Amazon, and Joann's, but we have a lot of work left to put it all together!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Major kudos to all of you creative and amazing people who do costumes for the races! You all make the experience even more magical and fun for everyone.  
I can't handle running in non-running stuff, but I try to make it fun with character-themed sweat and chafe friendly attire - I have several Star Wars run shirts/tanks that have seen their share of Disney miles!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Can’t promise anything, but the costume is still intact and may be making an appearance for the 5k:

My niece is planning on running for the first time this year, so it’s really up to her.

After the 5k I prefer normal running clothes because of packing and I’m not artistically inclined.


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: I love reading these ideas from the unbelievably creative people in this group. I always want to go full out, but the possibility of being uncomfortable/chafing always causes me to rethink my plan! I have several Disney themed running skorts that I love and will likely wear those with leggings underneath if it’s cold. Also, I can’t seem to do without the amount of pockets I have in my skorts!


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: I’d love to try a costume, but as this is my first “just” marathon I want to prioritize comfort and actually finishing the race. Maybe in future years… My daughters would love to see me dressed up as a Kingdom Hearts character.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Well, I an not much into costumes.  I absolutely love seeing all the creative people and their costumes, but I am boring.  I stick to running clothes, but applaud all of you!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Love seeing all the great costumes out there and often I am amazed how some people can get through the longer races with some of them.  Unfortunately I don't have enough creativity for any interesting costumes and I'm generally too focused on not dying during the race, so not running in costume gives me one one less thing to worry about.  Last year when I ran the 5-K with my two older DDs, they helped me do a Disney-bound style outfit (they were the step sisters and I was Lady Tremaine) and that was fun.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD: Can’t promise anything, but the costume is still intact and may be making an appearance for the 5k:
> View attachment 618251
> My niece is planning on running for the first time this year, so it’s really up to her.
> 
> After the 5k I prefer normal running clothes because of packing and I’m not artistically inclined.



My daughters and I were talking about RunDisney running costumes yesterday and one of them mentioned Winnie the Pooh characters. I said, “I know a guy!”



Cabius said:


> SAFD: I’d love to try a costume, but as this is my first “just” marathon I want to prioritize comfort and actually finishing the race. Maybe in future years… My daughters would love to see me dressed up as a Kingdom Hearts character.



At least in terms of super heroes, there are a ton of compression shirts that work for running and at Disney. I’ve run in them for nearly all of my marathons. But they tend to be thin, so sometimes you have to throw a base layer on underneath.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: No costume for me, I run in running clothes.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I've chronicled my costumes many times on various threads here, but in the spirit of answering the question, I've gone from just being happy to be running a marathon in Disney and just wanting to get through it, thus no costume just a shirt with a picture of a character on it; to being a costumed idiot. My favorite has probably been my "curtain dress" of Giselle's from Enchanted. I don't ever want to be one of like 4 Snow Whites in an on-course race photo, so I wind up picking things that not everybody thinks of right away. But then I wind up disappointed that only a few spectators recognize what I'm going for  I swore if I ever run a Disney race again, I was doing a straightforward princess, but I'm already planning off-the-beaten-path costumes for MW.

If I can pull them off well (meaning if my mom can pull them off well, I'm more the idea person and she has to make them) this year's MW might be my favorites: I'm planning First Mate Piggy from Pigs in Space for the half, and Gazelle (Shakira) from Zootopia for the full. I'm going to print "Try Everything" on my shirt for the Gazelle outfit so I'm more recognizable. Still figuring how to do her horns without poking corral-mates in the eye. I'm thinking shorter, less-dramatic versions.


----------



## steph0808

I have never done a costume - though I have done several Disney races in my C3PO and R2D2 Inknburn running clothes, so it looks like a costume.

My kids are super into Descendants right now, and they're actually going to be with me for the Disney Marathon, so I'm trying to see if I can come up with a Descendants-themed costume to surprise them when they see me on the course. I usually prefer comfort though! We'll see what I can find


----------



## The Expert

At the base of all my costumes -- at least for the longer distances -- are always running clothes. I usually try to find a Bolder Athletic skirt design that works and a running shirt or tank. If I need, I can layer neutral leggings, arm sleeves, etc for weather.

Etsy is a great source, too. There are some makers there who will do custom stuff in athletic materials, and it feels just like regular running clothes.

I also don't like to hold props, so if I have to have something like that I try to attach it to myself instead. And no wigs over 10K distance!


----------



## fatmanatee

GuinnessRunner said:


> SAFD:  Love seeing all the great costumes out there and often I am amazed how some people can get through the longer races with some of them.  Unfortunately I don't have enough creativity for any interesting costumes and I'm generally too focused on not dying during the race, so not running in costume gives me one one less thing to worry about.  Last year when I ran the 5-K with my two older DDs, they helped me do a Disney-bound style outfit (they were the step sisters and I was Lady Tremaine) and that was fun.


Watched a marathon vid with a few guys dressed as Marvel characters and the guy dressed as Doctor Strange was apparently totally gassed by the end of it (well, more than usual for a marathon at least). Part of that was due to the weather that day but it doesn't help if you're wearing a costume with long sleeves, a cape, and you're holding props the whole time.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I’m not not doing full costumes. I’m using sparkle skirts and running clothes I’ve found on Etsy. I think it’s fun to be themed but I don’t want to be uncomfortable.
5k- Anna- themed leggings and for the first time in forever tank (thought the saying was appropriate for my first rd race back)
10k- generic castle sparkle skirt and run for the bling tank
Half- it’s a small world themed sparkle skirt and visor with tank that says happiest run on earth
Marathon- Minnie sparkle skirt and visor, black shirt and I have Minnie sparkle sleeves but I’m undecided on those.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

SheHulk said:


> SAFD: I've never stopped for Buzz Lightyear in Tomorrowland, but I'm hoping he is there for the half this year, because my planned costume is Miss Piggy in her First Mate Piggy Pigs in Space outfit and I'd like to get that picture with another space officer! Boring to everyone else I'm sure because he is there every year.
> I also agree with @lhermiston that the old ride vehicles etc are some of the best photo stops. I like seeing the real animals outside of AK but I don't usually stop to get a photo with a goat. They are fun to see though as you go by.


I'm not going to stop for a goat, but I did stop for a couple of the birds of prey.  They were/are so impressive to get to see up close.    I think the "rarest" character I've ever seen is Zorro, along with Davey Crockett. 
Emperor Zurg? That would be so cool.  And now that Disney owns Star Wars, I'd love to see Darth Vader and other SW characters.    And with Zurg being a knockoff of a SW character, having him there with the SW gang would be a bit of mashup irony.


----------



## RunWI1265

Has anyone been able to apply the new AP discount to their hotel reservation for MW weekend? I have two reservations and neither worked with the discount. Gran Destino Tower and Port Orleans Riverside. 

Side note - I will be releasing my Riverside room. I was waiting to see what the discounts were. So if you are still looking for a room we can try to coordinate so you can grab it.


----------



## Bobby Mcbobbob

I see the full marathon is open again on the Run Disney site.

Quick question. Rough idea of temp at race start ??


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: No clue at all what I'll wear for Dopey - I rarely go full costumes for that weekend because the weather is sooooo unpredictable: comfort always >> looks. But I really love seeing other people's epic costume games! Some favorites off the top of my head: Peter Pan and his shadow, the guy dressed as Kronk carrying that giant Yzma-in-a-tent thing, George Lucas, my friend who dressed as holiday Mary Poppins complete with 3D cardboard carousel horse.


----------



## PrincessV

Bobby Mcbobbob said:


> I see the full marathon is open again on the Run Disney site.
> 
> Quick question. Rough idea of temp at race start ??


Somewhere between 20* and 80*. I am not joking.


----------



## GreatLakes

Bobby Mcbobbob said:


> I see the full marathon is open again on the Run Disney site.
> 
> Quick question. Rough idea of temp at race start ??



Like @PrincessV states above there is essentially a 60° range depending on the year.  We might have an idea how temperatures are trending a few weeks out but I'd pack for the entire range so you are prepared.  You don't want to see warmer temps, pack shorts and a singlet, and then a cold front goes through and you have to scramble locally or run cold.


----------



## The Expert

Seriously, two years ago the temps for the 5K and 10K were darn near perfect, but two days later for the marathon, we had record highs. Up until 12-24 hours before, we may actually not know.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere between 20* and 80*. I am not joking.





GreatLakes said:


> Like @PrincessV states above there is essentially a 60° range depending on the year.  We might have an idea how temperatures are trending a few weeks out but I'd pack for the entire range so you are prepared.  You don't want to see warmer temps, pack shorts and a singlet, and then a cold front goes through and you have to scramble locally or run cold.





The Expert said:


> Seriously, two years ago the temps for the 5K and 10K were darn near perfect, but two days later for the marathon, we had record highs. Up until 12-24 hours before, we may actually not know.



Marathon Weekend 2017 is my go-to example of this. Friday we were sitting in shorts and t-shirts under a warm sun at the Hurricane Hannah’s meet-up following a 5k & 10k that were a bit on the warm side. That night a string front brought strong storms that resulted in the cancelled half marathon and plummeting temps. The marathon started Sunday morning with temps in the low 30s and wind chills in the mid-20s!

The moral of the story:


----------



## Cabius

camaker said:


> The marathon started Sunday morning with temps in the low 30s and wind chills in the mid-20s!


I would so much prefer freezing temps to boiling hot ones! If it's above 40, I'll go running in shorts and a t-shirt (who needs to have feeling in their arms, anyway?) but it's just so brutal trying to run in the heat.


----------



## Bobby Mcbobbob

Cabius said:


> I would so much prefer freezing temps to boiling hot ones! If it's above 40, I'll go running in shorts and a t-shirt (who needs to have feeling in their arms, anyway?) but it's just so brutal trying to run in the heat.



Well its coming into winter in Ireland so 40 to 50 is the norm and its shorts and a tee for me.


----------



## Kerry1957

RunWI1265 said:


> Has anyone been able to apply the new AP discount to their hotel reservation for MW weekend? I have two reservations and neither worked with the discount. Gran Destino Tower and Port Orleans Riverside.
> 
> Side note - I will be releasing my Riverside room. I was waiting to see what the discounts were. So if you are still looking for a room we can try to coordinate so you can grab it.


I tried to see what the discounted rates for Pop would be and apply them if lower, but I could not see any availability.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  We've never done really elaborate costumes, but definitely my favorites were these Haunted Mansion Ghost Host ones we wore for the 2019 10K.  Loved them so much.


----------



## Ponoche

fatmanatee said:


> Watched a marathon vid with a few guys dressed as Marvel characters and the guy dressed as Doctor Strange was apparently totally gassed by the end of it (well, more than usual for a marathon at least). Part of that was due to the weather that day but it doesn't help if you're wearing a costume with long sleeves, a cape, and you're holding props the whole time.



Arno makes some great videos, it's crazy he doesn't get more views. Guess he doesn't hit the algorithms right. But yeah, the 2020 marathon was insanely hot. I know I just wanted it to be over.


----------



## SheHulk

RunWI1265 said:


> Has anyone been able to apply the new AP discount to their hotel reservation for MW weekend? I have two reservations and neither worked with the discount. Gran Destino Tower and Port Orleans Riverside.
> 
> Side note - I will be releasing my Riverside room. I was waiting to see what the discounts were. So if you are still looking for a room we can try to coordinate so you can grab it.


Oh I didn't know there was an AP discount for January! Thanks I'll look into it!


----------



## fatmanatee

Ponoche said:


> Arno makes some great videos, it's crazy he doesn't get more views. Guess he doesn't hit the algorithms right. But yeah, the 2020 marathon was insanely hot. I know I just wanted it to be over.


Really great videos. Honestly it convinced me to go with the Dopey instead of just the marathon (he has vids for all four races from 2020).  Here's the marathon vid if anyone wants to check it out:


----------



## SheHulk

Kerry1957 said:


> I tried to see what the discounted rates for Pop would be and apply them if lower, but I could not see any availability.


Yeah I just looked and there was no availability showing *anywhere*. Like not a single hotel room available.


----------



## Ponoche

fatmanatee said:


> Really great videos. Honestly it convinced me to go with the Dopey instead of just the marathon (he has vids for all four races from 2020).  Here's the marathon vid if anyone wants to check it out:



Congrats on going Dopey (pun intended)!!! Between him and RezRuns their videos really give some great pov of the races, and helped me prepare and stay motivated for my first ones.


----------



## pluto377

So hoping they release a general discount!  Although, as noted I'm not sure there are actually any rooms left for MW.


----------



## lhermiston

Ponoche said:


> But yeah, the 2020 marathon was insanely hot.



Insanely hot? Blame the Goof Troop. We were bringing the smolder that year.


----------



## kps7795

I was hoping that some of the experienced RD runners could help me out with spectator information.  We are staying at AKL in January.  If my wife wanted to try to go to MK to watch me run through the castle (Yay! So excited!!!), how would she go about getting in before the park opens?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

kps7795 said:


> I was hoping that some of the experienced RD runners could help me out with spectator information.  We are staying at AKL in January.  If my wife wanted to try to go to MK to watch me run through the castle (Yay! So excited!!!), how would she go about getting in before the park opens?


Just show up, and go right in.  The monorail will be running, and it’s easy enough to just stake out a spot and enjoy watching the race.


----------



## DISfam2401

We're staying at AKL as well! What I have done in the past is take the runners bus with my husband to the start line at the Epcot parking lot. I hang out with him until he goes to the corrals then walk over and take the monorail to Magic Kingdom. They keep everyone outside the gates until the first wave starts then let everyone in (after security check but no ticket or anything needed.) You can line up along main street or in front of the castle (some areas are reserved for Cheer Squad). I love spectating because there's a lot of camraderie, with everyone cheering for each other's runners as well as their own. Bathrooms and Casey's are open as well.


----------



## RunWI1265

SheHulk said:


> Yeah I just looked and there was no availability showing *anywhere*. Like not a single hotel room available.


Do you have a room booked already? Normally when a discount gets announced you can apply it to existing reservations, but I wasn't able to do it this time. Makes me think the discount isn't available for MW because I checked almost right away.


----------



## SheHulk

RunWI1265 said:


> Do you have a room booked already? Normally when a discount gets announced you can apply it to existing reservations, but I wasn't able to do it this time. Makes me think the discount isn't available for MW because I checked almost right away.


Yes I have a room booked at the Dolphin, because prices were so high at Disney resorts. Come to think of it, I may be sitting on a Pop Century reservation too that I never canceled. Maybe I'll look to see if I can apply it to that, if I still have it. Thanks.


----------



## camaker

RunWI1265 said:


> Do you have a room booked already? Normally when a discount gets announced you can apply it to existing reservations, but I wasn't able to do it this time. Makes me think the discount isn't available for MW because I checked almost right away.



My TA wasn’t able to get the discount applied to my MW CBR stay, either. She said it was because they were totally booked for MW.


----------



## jmasgat

RunWI1265 said:


> Do you have a room booked already? Normally when a discount gets announced you can apply it to existing reservations, but I wasn't able to do it this time. Makes me think the discount isn't available for MW because I checked almost right away.





camaker said:


> My TA wasn’t able to get the discount applied to my MW CBR stay, either. She said it was because they were totally booked for MW.



Wow. This makes me even more happy that I was able to rent a DVC reservation at AKL. My four nights in a value studio will cost me $150 less than 4 nights at Pop. Add in free parking, and that's another $100 bucks--enough to make renting a car even more worth it.  I'm not sure in what universe $200+/nt at Pop qualifies as "Value resort".


----------



## The Expert

oops wrong thread!


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> Wow. This makes me even more happy that I was able to rent a DVC reservation at AKL. My four nights in a value studio will cost me $150 less than 4 nights at Pop. Add in free parking, and that's another $100 bucks--enough to make renting a car even more worth it.  I'm not sure in what universe $200+/nt at Pop qualifies as "Value resort".



Disney is insane right now with pricing. I had a room booked at Swan as my backup plan in case Disney “discounts” were non existent. A resort view room with balcony for 6 nights (including taxes and resort fees) was the same price as a standard room at CBR. It’s been comical watching rooms getting dumped left and right at the 30 day mark when package balances are due.


----------



## Spikester

The half is open again.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Friendly reminder that if you want to make any ADRs for your MW trip that we are almost to the availability opening for us!
Tomorrow (Friday) for Tuesday (4th) arrivals
Saturday for Wednesday (5th) arrivals
Sunday for Thursday (6th) arrivals
Monday for Friday (7th) arrivals
Tuesday for Saturday (8th) arrivals


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

Herding_Cats said:


> Friendly reminder that if you want to make any ADRs for your MW trip that we are almost to the availability opening for us!
> Tomorrow (Friday) for Tuesday (4th) arrivals
> Saturday for Wednesday (5th) arrivals
> Sunday for Thursday (6th) arrivals
> Monday for Friday (7th) arrivals
> Tuesday for Saturday (8th) arrivals




Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners? 

I had originally planned on artist point to see dopey post my first Dopey run, but it's closed.  Now thinking DS, maybe boat house or wine bar george.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners?


I'm running Goofy, and that Sunday is also my birthday.  But I do not have any ADR plans for that day.  All of the other days?  Yep.      Maybe I should take another look at things.  I honestly don't know if I'll even be able to eat that night after all the running.


----------



## jmasgat

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners?
> 
> I had originally planned on artist point to see dopey post my first Dopey run, but it's closed.  Now thinking DS, maybe boat house or wine bar george.



Can't say that this is a big deal for me.  Last year, I went to Homecomin' in DS because there were discounts for MW participants and a fried chicken sandwich and a beer sounded really good.

This time I am fortunate to be staying at AKL, and I love Sanaa, so that may be it for me. While I like the food options at Boma, I don't eat a tone of food at any given meal, so it's all sort of lost on me,


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> Friendly reminder that if you want to make any ADRs for your MW trip that we are almost to the availability opening for us!
> Tomorrow (Friday) for Tuesday (4th) arrivals
> Saturday for Wednesday (5th) arrivals
> Sunday for Thursday (6th) arrivals
> Monday for Friday (7th) arrivals
> Tuesday for Saturday (8th) arrivals



I'll be pulling over in the middle of the Wine & Dine 10k on Saturday at 6 am to book our MW ADRs.  I've got my priorities in line - food plans come before any time goals.  

Hoping to get Space 220 on Monday after the marathon!


----------



## Herding_Cats

gosalyn_mallard said:


> I'll be pulling over in the middle of the Wine & Dine 10k on Saturday at *6 am* to book our MW ADRs.  I've got my priorities in line - food plans come before any time goals.
> 
> Hoping to get Space 220 on Monday after the marathon!



I thought ADRs opened at 7am eastern time?   Or was that fastpasses (may they rest in peace.)

ETA.  I googled it.  And apparently 5:45 is the "magic time" and it's the PHONE reservation system that opens at 7.  Ugh.  I did not want to get up that early on the weekend.


----------



## Grabnar

Herding_Cats said:


> I thought ADRs opened at 7am eastern time?   Or was that fastpasses (may they rest in peace.)
> 
> ETA.  I googled it.  And apparently 5:45 is the "magic time" and it's the PHONE reservation system that opens at 7.  Ugh.  I did not want to get up that early on the weekend.


5:45 ET?


----------



## Herding_Cats

Yes.  Eastern time.  According to DTB, the online reservations resets/opens at "around" 5:45am.  I don't think anything I'm looking for is going to be horribly booked up, but for the new space restaurant it might be worth the early wake-up refresh-fest.


----------



## azrivest

Herding_Cats said:


> I thought ADRs opened at 7am eastern time?   Or was that fastpasses (may they rest in peace.)
> 
> ETA.  I googled it.  And apparently 5:45 is the "magic time" and it's the PHONE reservation system that opens at 7.  Ugh.  I did not want to get up that early on the weekend.



Yup, 5:45 eastern time. And for PW, my ADR 60-day window falls on Dec 25th. Good thing the kiddies get up at 4 to open presents


----------



## lhermiston

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners?
> 
> I had originally planned on artist point to see dopey post my first Dopey run, but it's closed.  Now thinking DS, maybe boat house or wine bar george.



This will be a future SAFD question.


----------



## lhermiston

If MW is as booked as TAs are saying, is it time to start anticipating the parks being absolutely packed?


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> If MW is as booked as TAs are saying, is it time to start anticipating the parks being absolutely packed?



i think we’ve been anticipating that just based on how close the weekend falls to NYE with schools still out and vacations ongoing.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> i think we’ve been anticipating that just based on how close the weekend falls to NYE with schools still out and vacations ongoing.



That was part of my calculus, as well. The booked rooms seem to confirm it.

Fortunately (I guess), my only non-running goals are getting photos of the nighttime shows and having an over the top DATW celebration.


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> If MW is as booked as TAs are saying, is it time to start anticipating the parks being absolutely packed?


Touring Plans has been calling every day a crowd level 10. Except for Marathon Sunday.


----------



## Jason Bryer

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere between 20* and 80*. I am not joking.



I have updated a temperature figure I created a couple of years ago. Temps can be all over the place. Note the red line is the temp at approximately 5:30am.

For those interested, here is the script I used to create the plot: https://gist.github.com/jbryer/487177a7d777ce3fa3fc337d4d878761


----------



## Jason Bryer

I have to say, it was great seeing pictures on runDisney's twitter account this morning of people running through Epcot. Getting really excited for MW!


----------



## Grabnar

Are they opening up dining one 60+ day at a time now or is there just no dining res availability from 1/5-1/10?

Edit: Nevermind, apparently this is a known issue with Good Neighbor hotels and I'd need to sit through the 5+ hour wait time for the phone tree.

Magical


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> If MW is as booked as TAs are saying, is it time to start anticipating the parks being absolutely packed?


Yeah, unfortunately I'm assuming it will be packed as previous years have been when it's this close to NYE.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Jason Bryer said:


> I have to say, it was great seeing pictures on runDisney's twitter account this morning of people running through Epcot. Getting really excited for MW!


I was pretty dang excited yesterday when I saw pictures of the expo.  I'm looking out for reports to see how the starting groups work, etc.  It was also great to see videos of the MW medals.  They looked gorgeous on the Parks blog write up, and they look even more so in the videos!


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> Touring Plans has been calling every day a crowd level 10. Except for Marathon Sunday.


----------



## BigEeyore

I can't tell you how happy I am to see all the Wine and Dine footage! This thing is really going to happen after all!!

A bit surprised about the crowd expectation, but I guess some schools will have the whole week after NY's off? My kids go back on Weds of that week.  Guess I'm going to have to get the Genie plus after all!


----------



## RunWI1265

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners?
> 
> I had originally planned on artist point to see dopey post my first Dopey run, but it's closed.  Now thinking DS, maybe boat house or wine bar george.



I grabbed a Steakhouse 71 reservation to celebrate my first Dopey and first rundisney event. I'll be solo, which I initially was really excited to get a break from parenting, but lately I've been kinda bummed about it. Planning to try the burger everyone is raving about.


----------



## chantaldb

A couple of race course and expo questions from a Dopey newbie (have run the Disneyland Paris challenges twice though) :
- Expo: go at opening on Wednesday or later in the day? I've found that in Paris it's actually pretty much a walk-through if you go later.
- is it likely that something like Race Retreat will be organised for 2022?
- starting times at 5 AM for all races. What would be the time for the last runner to leave the starting area? In Paris there is quite a time difference between the first and last corral. Paris actually used the corral and mini wave system. 
- I've looked for course maps, but cannot find any information on elevation. Now I am aware of the fact that the Orlando area doen not have natural hills , but are there any steep flyovers, tunnels etc.? Just to be a bit more prepared!


----------



## jmasgat

chantaldb said:


> A couple of race course and expo questions from a Dopey newbie (have run the Disneyland Paris challenges twice though) :
> - Expo: go at opening on Wednesday or later in the day? I've found that in Paris it's actually pretty much a walk-through if you go later.
> - is it likely that something like Race Retreat will be organised for 2022?
> - starting times at 5 AM for all races. What would be the time for the last runner to leave the starting area? In Paris there is quite a time difference between the first and last corral. Paris actually used the corral and mini wave system.
> - I've looked for course maps, but cannot find any information on elevation. Now I am aware of the fact that the Orlando area doen not have natural hills , but are there any steep flyovers, tunnels etc.? Just to be a bit more prepared!



--If you want specific merchandise, then probably earlier, but if you just want your bib/shirts, then later in the day.
--My guess is that if there is a way for Disney to make money, then they will figure out a way to offer it. Whether it's worth it to you in that form is another question. In 2020 for Princess they offered a glorified parking lot experience (Covid)
--It can still take 45 minutes to an hour assuming equivalent volumes of runners and wave spacing.
--There are a couple of spots on the half/full courses to consider.  For the half, there is one underpass near Contemporary where World Drive goes under Seven Seas Lagoon/Bay Lake.  There are also on/off-ramps.  There is one from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive, and a little one when they loop you back towards Epcot.  Of all these, the on-ramp to Epcot Center Drive would be the most challenging--it also comes later in the race, at around mile 10 or so.  

For the full, same underpass and there used to be a nasty little off-ramp from World Drive to Buena Vista to head into Studios.  But in 2020 they changed the course.  Who knows if they will bring that back.  The 2020 course was pretty flat.

If you look at someplace like Strava or Map my run, you will undoubtedly find the courses and be able to see elevations. IMO, the off-ramps were a nasty, but short piece of business.  The one to Buena Vista used to be made more tolerable "fun" because Sarge and some green army men were there to make you move!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 58 days away from the start of Marathon Weekend!

Since folks are booking some ADRs this week, let’s talk celebrations! For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, how are you celebrating at Marathon Weekend? If you don’t have any plans, what was your favorite past celebration? Or what’s your dream celebration?

My celebration begins at the Hurricane Hanna’s meetup on Friday when I get to see my long lost runDisney friends for the first time in two years. It continues Friday and Saturday morning with pre-race meetups and the reunion of the Goof Troop. Things kick up a notch after the full with parking lot beers and a late Sunday night meal at Ohana.

And then, my friends, it’s showtime. The greatest show on dirt. The reason for the season. The real reason Disney implemented considerable social distancing between their characters and us savages. Drinking Around The World.

All in all, this trip will be one big celebration of being back at one of my favorite places on Earth with some of my favorite runners.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## chantaldb

jmasgat said:


> couple of spots on the half/full courses to consider


That's really helpful! I like to be mentally prepared. 


jmasgat said:


> specific merchandise


I'll just see what's left after the morning stampede then. 


jmasgat said:


> 45 minutes to an hour


That's actually pretty quick compared to Paris.


----------



## chantaldb

SAFD: after some initial problems with dining reservations, my solo trip celebration will be Sunday, late lunch at the Grand Floridian cafe and Treats and Seats for the fireworks in the MK.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: My ADR didn’t go so well. I’ve got alerts set up.

*Wed* - Expo beer 

*Thu*  - Parking lot beers
         Alert set for space 220 lunch

*Fri* - Parking lot beers
        Alert set for Space 220 lunch
        Meetup at Hurricane Hannah’s

*Sat* - Parking lot beers
         Brunch @ Wine Bar George
         Dinner Topolino’s Terrace

*Sun* - Parking lot beers
          ’Ohana - alert set for something later than 5:30.

*Mon* - DATW


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> *Sun* - Parking lot beers
> ’Ohana - alert set for something later than 5:30.



Good luck with Ohana. I popped on MDE yesterday and the earliest was 8:40 pm or so. My mind was blown.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: This is a mix family vacation and marathon weekend so only a small portion will really be a celebration of the marathon.  We did get all of the ADRs we wanted, including finally getting into Topolino, but that one is later in the trip than we had hoped.  We also booked a private family photo shoot in MK one morning which we will use for our son's birthday pictures which I'm excited for.

One thing I am not happy about is the lack of any announcement about the kids events.  We want our son to do whatever the event is and I didn't even see an acknowledgement from rD that they were cancelling it to W&D weekend.  I wish they would give us more details or just be honest and say they can't figure it out and are cancelling.

The one ADR that will be a celebration is our Boma dinner Sunday night.  Every marathon weekend included a meal at Boma and this will be full 2 of 2 with Boma dinner Sunday night.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Bree said:


> SAFD: My ADR didn’t go so well. I’ve got alerts set up.
> 
> *Wed* - nothing
> 
> *Thu*  - Parking lot beers
> Alert set for space 220 lunch
> 
> *Fri* - Parking lot beers
> Alert set for Space 220 lunch
> Meetup at Hurricane Hannah’s
> 
> *Sat* - Parking lot beers
> Brunch @ Wine Bar George
> Dinner Topolino’s Terrace
> 
> *Sun* - Parking lot beers
> ’Ohana - alert set for something later than 5:30.
> 
> *Mon* - DATW


I’m sensing a theme…


----------



## 1lilspark

MDE kept giving me errors but finally got cantina reservations for Saturday now here’s hoping we feel good about bars by than


----------



## matt and beth

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 58 days away from the start of Marathon Weekend!
> 
> Since folks are booking some ADRs this week, let’s talk celebrations! For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, how are you celebrating at Marathon Weekend? If you don’t have any plans, what was your favorite past celebration? Or what’s your dream celebration?
> 
> My celebration begins at the Hurricane Hanna’s meetup on Friday when I get to see my long lost runDisney friends for the first time in two years. It continues Friday and Saturday morning with pre-race meetups and the reunion of the Goof Troop. Things kick up a notch after the full with parking lot beers and a late Sunday night meal at Ohana.
> 
> And then, my friends, it’s showtime. The greatest show on dirt. The reason for the season. The real reason Disney implemented considerable social distancing between their characters and us savages. Drinking Around The World.
> 
> All in all, this trip will be one big celebration of being back at one of my favorite places on Earth with some of my favorite runners.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


DD wants to celebrate our Dopey finish with dinner at Beaches and Cream.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

This year is different for my family. School and commitments means a fast return right after the Marathon for DD & DW. So we are coming in early on 12/31 and having a vacation before MW. I was able to get all the ADR’s we wanted on the days before and during the races. Unfortunately, a post marathon meal will have to be Geyser Point at the resort before those two have to go.

ADR’s earlier in the week include Tusker House, Jungle Navigstion, San Angel Inn and Whisperng Canyon - all family favorites.  I have alerts up for ‘Ohana on New Years Eve. The first day I could book was 60 days out from New Years Eve so had little chance to succeed.  Hoping we get lucky.  Our first night is actually at Poly, then we are moving to the Wilderness Lodge.  This is our first trip as new DVC members, getting so excited!


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I’ll be with all of you in spirit from my virtual Marathon weekend here in (probably snowy) MN, but if I were going to be in WDW, I would definitely celebrate my not-death-from-running by going to Beaches & Cream.

I’m going to have to decide what local malt & burger place I want to go to on Marathon Weekend to help me pretend  I’m at B&C


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I booked pedicures for my mom and me Saturday morning at Mandara Spa, and we’re having a late family lunch at Le Celier Saturday as well.  I’m doing the 10k, hence the pedicure, and my dad is doing the half.  We figured a late lunch would be better since my dad will probably be drained by dinner time


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: We’re staying offsite so my ADR windows are opening day by day. So far Wednesday and Thursday are open to book. Unfortunately, other members of my party aren’t locked into flights, what days they’ll be there, or even who’s coming; so I’m guessing and booking as best I can.

I know I’ll be going to parks Monday and Tuesday after the marathon and I know a little better what people will be there and who won’t  on those days, so those are easier to plan. They also aren’t open for me to book yet.

So far I’ve got lunch at Steakhouse 71 for Wednesday. We will plan for the Expo afterward. There remains a good chance we will be going to a park Thursday, so I’ve got nothing planned yet. I know I’m not doing parks on Friday and Saturday.

It’s all pretty much a mess, but that describes everything my family tries to plan these days. Kids are older, school and activities are more important,  adults making decisions for the kids don’t want to talk to one another, and, as the single, I have to be amenable to pretty much anything for anything to work. This used to be more fun.

The only celebration I can set for sure is the one in my mind when I know I’m going to finish the marathon and when I’m moving through Epcot toward the finish line.


----------



## jmasgat

Bree said:


> Alert set for Space 220 lunch



I didn't know this was a thing.  I think I am going to try and get a "day of" lounge "reservation" if they are still doing that.  It's just me, and I particularly like sitting at the bar.

SAFD:  I am thinking Sanaa for a late lunch or early dinner Sunday. Beyond that, I don't really have any particular celebrations--except to get my obligatory post-race Chocolate Milkshake (Okay, Frappe if you really want to know and are from N.E.) from Beaches and Cream or Ghiradelli. I have cleared my calendar and have a late Monday flight, so DATW is on for me--now if I can just figure out how to find everyone when I inevitably arrive late!

ETA:  I am having so many issues with the Disney website looking at restaurants and reservations--it's really frustrating, and even more f-ed up than usual.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: Sunday post marathon steak at Le Cellier

i used the app instead of the website for ADRs and had no issues (other than availability)


----------



## The Expert

I ran into issues with the app, but the site worked fine for me. 

I'm on my own for the 5K, so I'll grab counter service. Booked Olivia's for late breakfast after the 10K, Skipper Canteen for lunch after the half, and Citrico's for early dinner after the full.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: between @lhermiston and @Bree, they’ve laid out everything I’d be doing if I was there


----------



## RunWI1265

SAFD: I had trouble deciding my dining plans since I’m only down there for the race days + half days before and after. So I’m trying to squeeze in parks/shopping/DS but still be back in the hotel at a decent hour.   So I decided on Steakhouse 71 Sunday night celebrations. I grabbed a California Grill res for Monday night (during fireworks) in case my husband meets me down there. Only other reservation during the week I have is Brown Derby for the Cobb Salad. I’m getting paranoid about eating new places and eating alone so I’ll probably do a lot of quick service and grocery delivery.

I also had issues booking on the app but on the computer it worked just fine.


----------



## Herding_Cats

My birthday being the day-of, and the fact that I am "already trained" for a full, were the only reasons I was able to convince DH to pull the trigger on this trip this year.  I'm really hoping that he has an amazing time with the 10k and this can be a "thing" we do as a family in the future.

Anyhow, celebration plans:
Wednesday: Sanaa for lunch--yay bread service! (will stalk to switch it to an early dinner)

Thursday: Skipper Canteen for early dinner, and then MK fireworks.  I love fireworks.

Friday: Terralina lunch

Saturday: Homecomin' brunch--hellooooo blueberry mimosas!

Sunday: I'm hoping to convince DH to go to DS and get cookies from Gideon's while I'm running as my birthday treat, to be eaten in the car post-marathon.


----------



## xjillianpaige

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 58 days away from the start of Marathon Weekend!
> 
> Since folks are booking some ADRs this week, let’s talk celebrations! For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, how are you celebrating at Marathon Weekend? If you don’t have any plans, what was your favorite past celebration? Or what’s your dream celebration?
> 
> My celebration begins at the Hurricane Hanna’s meetup on Friday when I get to see my long lost runDisney friends for the first time in two years. It continues Friday and Saturday morning with pre-race meetups and the reunion of the Goof Troop. Things kick up a notch after the full with parking lot beers and a late Sunday night meal at Ohana.
> 
> And then, my friends, it’s showtime. The greatest show on dirt. The reason for the season. The real reason Disney implemented considerable social distancing between their characters and us savages. Drinking Around The World.
> 
> All in all, this trip will be one big celebration of being back at one of my favorite places on Earth with some of my favorite runners.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Right now... the Sunday plan is to drink around the monorail... followed by drinking around the world on Monday! 

Basically... drink to forget the pain


----------



## Bree

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I’m sensing a theme…



believe it or not I’m quite the lightweight 

I just realized I forgot Expo beer. Gotta edit my post 



jmasgat said:


> I didn't know this was a thing.  I think I am going to try and get a "day of" lounge "reservation" if they are still doing that.  It's just me, and I particularly like sitting at the bar.
> 
> SAFD:  I am thinking Sanaa for a late lunch or early dinner Sunday. Beyond that, I don't really have any particular celebrations--except to get my obligatory post-race Chocolate Milkshake (Okay, Frappe if you really want to know and are from N.E.) from Beaches and Cream or Ghiradelli. I have cleared my calendar and have a late Monday flight, so DATW is on for me--now if I can just figure out how to find everyone when I inevitably arrive late!
> 
> ETA:  I am having so many issues with the Disney website looking at restaurants and reservations--it's really frustrating, and even more f-ed up than usual.



My plan really is the lounge, but I was going to have a backup ressie in case I couldn’t get on the list.


----------



## jmasgat

Bree said:


> My plan really is the lounge, but I was going to have a backup ressie in case I couldn’t get on the list.



How epic would it be for take the Goof Troop Roving Road Party to the Lounge at Space 220?  It would give new meaning to Drink Around the World!   I'm game.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: between @lhermiston and @Bree, they’ve laid out everything I’d be doing if I was there



I’ll save you a seat at the table, pal.

Otherwise, we’ll FaceTime you in.



jmasgat said:


> How epic would it be for take the Goof Troop Roving Road Party to the Lounge at Space 220?  It would give new meaning to Drink Around the World!   I'm game.



Drinking Around The Galaxy, presented by the Goof Troop.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: After my first real race ever a couple of years ago, the WDW Half, we literally stumbled into Morimoto Asia for Peking duck and lychee cocktails. This year my expectations are so much lower for myself! Shorter race, and eating at my favorite off-property joint… which shall remain nameless lest it be overrun by runDisney peeps after I post it. 
We’ll be in a CCV cabin, so I might add personal hot tub to the celebration.


----------



## softballpooh

Deleted.


----------



## pluto377

I’m flying solo so I’ll be doing mostly QS. I did book an early dinner for skipper canteen after the marathon though.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’ll save you a seat at the table, pal.
> 
> Otherwise, we’ll FaceTime you in.



YES!


----------



## Herding_Cats

gosalyn_mallard said:


> My husband is running as tourist genie for the Wine and Dine Half in less than 2 weeks.  I got him one of those hats, so I'll let you know how bad it is.



How did this go?  I'm trying to not leave decisions/orders for the last minute.  Also curious as to which hat your husband wore?  It seems like there have been a few versions.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> How did this go?  I'm trying to not leave decisions/orders for the last minute.  Also curious as to which hat your husband wore?  It seems like there have been a few versions.


It went well. He kept it on the whole time.  It's a pretty thick hat with no mesh for breathability, so it kept his head warm while waiting in the corrals. However once we started running it got really sweaty.  The whole thing was completely soaked in sweat. It was pretty nasty, but it still looked good and wasn't horribly uncomfortable.  He also carried golf clubs and got a lot of fun comments from other runners, though some volunteers thought he was Goofy!

I ordered it off eBay a few months ago.  It's got a Walt Disney World inner tag. Don't know if this pic helps!


----------



## Herding_Cats

gosalyn_mallard said:


> It went well. He kept it on the whole time.  It's a pretty thick hat with no mesh for breathability, so it kept his head warm while waiting in the corrals. However once we started running it got really sweaty.  The whole thing was completely soaked in sweat. It was pretty nasty, but it still looked good and wasn't horribly uncomfortable.  He also carried golf clubs and got a lot of fun comments from other runners, though some volunteers thought he was Goofy!
> 
> I ordered it off eBay a few months ago.  It's got a Walt Disney World inner tag. Don't know if this pic helps!View attachment 620882


that actually helps a lot!  I know there was one made that was trucker-style (mesh back half with a snap back) a long time ago that I can find on ebay....DH is definitely a sweater and I think he's concerned about the potential of having a super soaked hat.


----------



## hauntedcity

Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners?
> 
> I had originally planned on artist point to see dopey post my first Dopey run, but it's closed.  Now thinking DS, maybe boat house or wine bar george.



First choice is always Jiko... but it's still closed.
Next choice was Topolino's Terrace... no openings until 9:20.  With an early flight out the next morning, no thank you.
My wife and I have wanted to try the plant based skillet at Whispering Canyon, so we were able to grab a reservation for 5:15pm the evening after our race.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: For my first half-marathon we had lunch at Tusker House, which was a ton of fun. It was our first time at the restaurant, and we loved the food, atmosphere, and character interactions. 

For this year's marathon, we'll be with various friends and don't have firm plans yet. We're taking that day as a resort day, so most likely we'll enjoy the fare from Captain Cook's and Tangaroa Terrace before watching fireworks from the beach. There are worse ways to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## matt and beth

Quick bib pickup question.  I registered both my kids who will be 18 and 20 along with myself.  They will be going to Florida early with the grandparents.  It would be much easier if when I go to the expo I grab the bibs for them instead of grandparents bringing them later.  Is it possible for me to grab them since they are my children and I registered them or are they no longer minors being 18 and 20 and have to grab them themselves?  I’m guessing it’s no.


----------



## The Expert

gosalyn_mallard said:


> It went well. He kept it on the whole time.  It's a pretty thick hat with no mesh for breathability, so it kept his head warm while waiting in the corrals. However once we started running it got really sweaty.  The whole thing was completely soaked in sweat. It was pretty nasty, but it still looked good and wasn't horribly uncomfortable.  He also carried golf clubs and got a lot of fun comments from other runners, though some volunteers thought he was Goofy!
> 
> I ordered it off eBay a few months ago.  It's got a Walt Disney World inner tag. Don't know if this pic helps!View attachment 620882





Herding_Cats said:


> that actually helps a lot!  I know there was one made that was trucker-style (mesh back half with a snap back) a long time ago that I can find on ebay....DH is definitely a sweater and I think he's concerned about the potential of having a super soaked hat.



I do a lot of costumes and sewing/crafting, and I think this could be hacked. I think you could cut out the back of this hat, keeping the panels with the eyes and bill, then cut down closer to the bottom to go around the ears. You could just keep the bottom inch or so around the rest of the back and leave it open, or cut it completely off and sew or glue the section with the front and ears on to a visor or a trucker-style hat with mesh in back. The material is kind of a foam, so it should provide a smooth edge without much fraying. A black sharpie could take care of any rough edges or exposed areas that you want to be less noticeable.


----------



## The Expert

matt and beth said:


> Quick bib pickup question.  I registered both my kids who will be 18 and 20 along with myself.  They will be going to Florida early with the grandparents.  It would be much easier if when I go to the expo I grab the bibs for them instead of grandparents bringing them later.  Is it possible for me to grab them since they are my children and I registered them or are they no longer minors being 18 and 20 and have to grab them themselves?  I’m guessing it’s no.



As you have guessed, it's a no. A few years back, we were able to pick up a bib for our nephew, but he was 14. Anyone 18 or older must pick up their own.


----------



## SkydiveGnome

Does anyone know if more Virtual spots ever become available as we get closer to the race dates?


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  Got a reservation for Steakhouse 71 for marathon night celebration.  It's later than I want, so I'm stalking to try and get it moved up to an earlier time.

I'm an idiot and didn't realize that Shades of Green gets the 60+10 for ADRs.  About noon on Saturday it suddenly struck me to check and, yep, I'd already missed out on the better times.  Wish me luck with my hunting.


----------



## SheHulk

ZellyB said:


> SAFD:  Got a reservation for Steakhouse 71 for marathon night celebration.  It's later than I want, so I'm stalking to try and get it moved up to an earlier time.
> 
> I'm an idiot and didn't realize that Shades of Green gets the 60+10 for ADRs.  About noon on Saturday it suddenly struck me to check and, yep, I'd already missed out on the better times.  Wish me luck with my hunting.


We were up & at em at 5:50AM on our 60+ day out, and still couldn't get many of the high-demand reservations we wanted. If that' makes you feel any better  

For my SAFD, I didn't book anything "celebratory" particularly for my races, but it's the first Disney trip that both my young adult kids are taking with us, it's been years, so we were hoping to get some of the old favorites. For instance, I couldn't get Ohana for any time before 8:50PM which doesn't work for us. We will make some new favorites this time around if we can't get the oldies.

Anybody have a hard time getting Biergarten? I was shocked! It will be my older DS first trip of legal drinking age and we thought he'd like to eat there. We can still get a big beer in Germany regardless, but I was amazed Biergarten was booked up!


----------



## michigandergirl

lhermiston said:


> And then, my friends, it’s showtime. The greatest show on dirt. The reason for the season. The real reason Disney implemented considerable social distancing between their characters and us savages. Drinking Around The World.



I can feel the excitement building for MW and I'm majorly bumming I can't be there. Goof Troop, make me proud!!!


----------



## GreatLakes

SkydiveGnome said:


> Does anyone know if more Virtual spots ever become available as we get closer to the race dates?



I doubt more virtual spots will open but keep checking since anything is possible.  In person spots do open from time to time if you want to be there for the weekend.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD:  I'm afraid I'll be in too much pain to go anywhere on Sunday after the marathon! We'll probably just do quick service at AKL where we are staying.  

Earlier in the week we have ADRs at Steakhouse 71, Sanaa, and Boma.  Sadly,  there was no availability at Space 220 on Monday after the marathon. I can't decide what to do instead! Maybe Tokyo Dining since we've never been there before.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

SAFD: Post Marathon we have Oga's and then the Cali anniversary dinner.  Monday is the real celebration with Space 220 for lunch, La Cava tasting experience, and then eating/drinking around the world.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I booked Homecomin’ for Sunday afternoon after the marathon (since I couldn’t get Space), but then I was able to get Space for Monday afternoon. So I’m planning on breakfast at Steakhouse 71 with maybe a snack between it and Space!


----------



## ZellyB

SheHulk said:


> We were up & at em at 5:50AM on our 60+ day out, and still couldn't get many of the high-demand reservations we wanted. If that' makes you feel any better
> 
> For my SAFD, I didn't book anything "celebratory" particularly for my races, but it's the first Disney trip that both my young adult kids are taking with us, it's been years, so we were hoping to get some of the old favorites. For instance, I couldn't get Ohana for any time before 8:50PM which doesn't work for us. We will make some new favorites this time around if we can't get the oldies.
> 
> Anybody have a hard time getting Biergarten? I was shocked! It will be my older DS first trip of legal drinking age and we thought he'd like to eat there. We can still get a big beer in Germany regardless, but I was amazed Biergarten was booked up!



There was a thread out on the theme parks forum I think about the lack of availability at Biergarten lately.  But it seems from that thread that openings seem to suddenly appear, so maybe just keep checking back and hopefully you'll get it.


----------



## jrsharp21

My friend, who is doing the half marathon, asked a question that I wasn't sure of. For the runners staying at Boardwalk/Beach & Yacht Club, do they allow you to come in through Int'l Gateway and cut through the park to get to the starting line or do you have to go all the way around like everyone else? I told him I figured he would have to go around like everyone else but didn't know the exact answer.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m going to wait until the prices at Space 220 get more reasonable before trying it. So…I’m never trying Space 220.


----------



## SheHulk

jrsharp21 said:


> My friend, who is doing the half marathon, asked a question that I wasn't sure of. For the runners staying at Boardwalk/Beach & Yacht Club, do they allow you to come in through Int'l Gateway and cut through the park to get to the starting line or do you have to go all the way around like everyone else? I told him I figured he would have to go around like everyone else but didn't know the exact answer.


Nope, they are not open yet. You have to bus or drive to the front of Epcot.


----------



## The Expert

jrsharp21 said:


> My friend, who is doing the half marathon, asked a question that I wasn't sure of. For the runners staying at Boardwalk/Beach & Yacht Club, do they allow you to come in through Int'l Gateway and cut through the park to get to the starting line or do you have to go all the way around like everyone else? I told him I figured he would have to go around like everyone else but didn't know the exact answer.





SheHulk said:


> Nope, they are not open yet. You have to bus or drive to the front of Epcot.



Yep, what @SheHulk said. Take the bus to the race. But if the park is open after they finish the race, and they have a valid ticket and park reservation, you can walk back through the park to get to the resort. I have always stayed at BWV for the races, and done that a few times. But the buses are usually plentiful and quick.


----------



## rubybutt

I have an etiquette question.  This will be my wife and I's first.... well everything when it comes to run disney.  She is a good runner, me not so much.  We are going to be doing the Dopey.  Since she is faster, can she run ahead of me and get in picture lines and I join her as I catch up, or would this be considered bad form?


----------



## 1lilspark

rubybutt said:


> I have an etiquette question.  This will be my wife and I's first.... well everything when it comes to run disney.  She is a good runner, me not so much.  We are going to be doing the Dopey.  Since she is faster, can she run ahead of me and get in picture lines and I join her as I catch up, or would this be considered bad form?


I know when we were doing W&D there were a couple people ahead of us in line that when they got up front they were letting others go ahead as they were waiting on someone


----------



## jmasgat

rubybutt said:


> I have an etiquette question.  This will be my wife and I's first.... well everything when it comes to run disney.  She is a good runner, me not so much.  We are going to be doing the Dopey.  Since she is faster, can she run ahead of me and get in picture lines and I join her as I catch up, or would this be considered bad form?



I don't see an issue since it's the two of you having your picture taken together--it's no additional places/time/wait for anyone behind you.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rubybutt said:


> I have an etiquette question.  This will be my wife and I's first.... well everything when it comes to run disney.  She is a good runner, me not so much.  We are going to be doing the Dopey.  Since she is faster, can she run ahead of me and get in picture lines and I join her as I catch up, or would this be considered bad form?





jmasgat said:


> I don't see an issue since it's the two of you having your picture taken together--it's no additional places/time/wait for anyone behind you.



I think this is the key, as long as you take a picture together and don’t increase the amount of time others are waiting there may be some light grumbling but I don’t think it’s bad form.

If you want multiple pictures, poses, and generally take longer than other groups there will probably be a little more grumbling.

If a character goes on break directly after you? May God have mercy on your souls.  

In all seriousness, the vast majority of people at rD races are going with the flow, understand other people are also trying to enjoy themselves, and know an extra 10 seconds waiting in a character line is neither ruining their day nor their race. But, it’s Disney, so there are the others looking for anything to complain about; it’s possible you’ll meet someone like that in a line but they’re pretty few and far between in my experience.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> So who knows what’ll happen with on course characters, but for this week’s Sundays are for Disney let’s pretend they’re on like Donkey Kong (never say never - the Goof Troop has a lot of sway). What characters would you like to see on the course?


With no more Star Wars races, I would love to see a Star Wars character out along the course. I decide on character photos based on how much I like the movie/character and the length of the line and how I'm feeling at that moment. As a slower runner, I have to balance everything and finishing the race takes precedence. 


gosalyn_mallard said:


> I think Phineas & Ferb have been on-course characters before so that is a possibility


I got a photo with Ferb in Epcot during the early part of the 2020 marathon.


lhermiston said:


> So, are you wearing costumes for this year's races? Have you worn them in the past? What's your favorite costume you've worn? If you haven't worn costumes, what's the best one you've seen?


My first rule of race costume is that race appropriate clothing is rule one. So usually it will be much more loosely inspired by, but also hopefully somewhat obvious. That hasn't always worked.

2012 Wine & Dine Half I dressed as Prince Phillip from Sleeping Beauty. Wasn't very recognizable.
2015 Star Wars Half (Disneyland): Luke Skywalker Return of the Jedi. Black works.
2016 Star Wars 10K (Disneyland): Darth Vader fanboy Kylo Ren. All black, Kylo Ren lightsaber and a Darth Vader mouse ears hat. A few people were upset with me for killing Han Solo and when I crossed the finish line, they played Kylo Ren's theme.
2017 Star Wars 10K (Disney World): Jedi Knight Prince Phillip. A toy lightsaber attached to my belt and the back of my cape read "Once Upon a Dream In a Galaxy Far, Far Away. . . ." This is the sort of costume that people who recognized it loved it.
2017 Star Wars Half (Disney World): Darth Vader sort of. Under Armour Vader tech shirt, but with BYU shorts. BYU colors are dark royal blue and white.
2017 Avengers Half Marathon: Batman being trained by Yoda. To honor the superhero theme and "protest" the cancellation of the 2018 Star Wars Half at Disneyland, I wore a Batman tech shirt and ran with the Yoda backpack. Lots of people loved it. I got some good natured teasing since Batman is not in the Marvel Universe. Perhaps my favorite comment came from the Disney CM dressed as Nick Fury who said "looks like someone is watching your back." For those who may not know, Samuel L. Jackson plays both Nick Fury and prequel era Jedi Mace Windu.

For last year's Princess virtual races, I went the etsy route and purchased Mandalorian armor shirts in yellow for Belle and pink and blue for Sleeping Beauty. I plan on using at least one of them for marathon weekend since they'll be greatly appreciated in Disney World. 

I have tossing around ideas for this year. We'll have to see what actually happens as I will always follow the race appropriate clothing rule first especially for the marathon.

Tenative plan:

5K: Mandalorian armor Belle or super secret if I can pull it off mashup involving Marvel.
10K: Mandalorian armor Sleeping Beauty or something else.
Half and Full: TBD depending on weather.



The Expert said:


> SAFD: I love a mashup costume! Some of the favorites I've worn are Jungle Cruise Skipper Rey (got interviewed pre-race on the big screen with that one) and Darth Elsa. I always strive to come up with something unique that not everyone will do, or a true favorite that means something to me personally.
> 
> For MW, I'm doing all new costumes, and all things related to WDW in 1971 for the 50th.
> 
> 5K:  to be revealed...  I'm SO PROUD of this idea but I'm still working out exactly how to do it and I'm terrified of someone stealing it. When it's ready, I'll share it.
> 10K: 1971 VIP tour guide (including the riding crop if it doesn't drive me crazy)
> Half: Haunted Mansion umbrella portrait girl
> Full: Orange Bird


At the 2015 Disneyland Half, I saw a runner dressed as Elsa Fett, complete with Han Solo frozen in carbonite. I would love to see photos of those costumes. I've also seen Wayne's World Garth Vader, and some people dressed as Captain Picard and even Dumbledore.


gosalyn_mallard said:


> - Barf and Dot from Space Balls


I was so excited to get a picture with Barf after the 2017 Star Wars Half at Disneyland.


fatmanatee said:


> Watched a marathon vid with a few guys dressed as Marvel characters and the guy dressed as Doctor Strange was apparently totally gassed by the end of it (well, more than usual for a marathon at least). Part of that was due to the weather that day but it doesn't help if you're wearing a costume with long sleeves, a cape, and you're holding props the whole time.


Rules for running with a lightsaber.

1. Toy lightsabers only.
2. Belt clip is a necessity. Otherwise, your arm will hurt after carrying that lightweight toy lightsaber for miles. 



PrincessV said:


> Some favorites off the top of my head: Peter Pan and his shadow, the guy dressed as Kronk carrying that giant Yzma-in-a-tent thing, George Lucas, my friend who dressed as holiday Mary Poppins complete with 3D cardboard carousel horse.


During the 2015 Star Wars 10K in Disneyland I got a picture with "George Lucas" complete in jeans, a flannel shirt, and a megaphone. He was awesome.


Onceuponamarathon said:


> Which begs the question - Where are people booking celebratory dinners?


I've decided to make that decision based on dessert. If a dessert sounds incredible, that's where I'm eating. Whatever I feel like for the stuff before dessert will figure itself out. This mentality has served me well in both 2019 and 2020 with different choices both years.


lhermiston said:


> Since folks are booking some ADRs this week, let’s talk celebrations! For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, how are you celebrating at Marathon Weekend? If you don’t have any plans, what was your favorite past celebration? Or what’s your dream celebration?


I chose Liberty Tree Tavern based on dessert. There will be more celebratory meals in the days after the marathon, but the comfort food of Liberty Tree Tavern sounds safe and the dessert is a known great choice for me. I learned that I enjoy places like Le Cellier far more after my body has settled back to normal. So I have Space 220 on Monday after the marathon and Le Cellier on Wednesday after the marathon as the final meal of the trip.

I did Artist's Point with Dopey after 2019 and that was fun. In 2020, I opted for the Cinderella's Royal Table Celebration meal with fireworks viewing and dessert party after the fireworks. While that was expensive, it was pretty cool to sit in the fireworks viewing area with lots of room and just reflect on the events of the day and weekend. Being seated next to a window during sunset worked out really well. And the timing of the dessert party in relation to the end of dinner meant that I could enjoy all the desserts from various Magic Kingdom restaurants. It's an experience I will never forget. Glad I did it once. Would consider again for the right circumstances.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> Rules for running with a lightsaber.
> 
> 1. Toy lightsabers only.



Ummm…

If you could hook me up with where I can buy a real one, please DM me. I’ve got some plans that might come to fruition, if so…


----------



## The Expert

As you wish @Sleepless Knight

I found my flat me photos for both Darth Elsa and Skipper Rey:


----------



## steph0808

I don't have any specific plans for the meal after the marathon. Previously, I have done...pizza from POR food court, BOG, and...can't remember. I did Boma after a half one year, and that was delicious! I couldn't eat that much after a full, but after a half was perfect!

We are heading down on Friday and staying until the following Thursday, and that seems to be the thing to do (we usually go Thursday-Monday). Lots of open dining reservations in the days following the marathon - Topolino's, Space 220, Ohana, etc. 

But I'm with my mom (who doesn't eat a lot) and my kids (who are picky), so I'm not sure how many ADRs we will do.

After the marathon, I'm thinking a Casey's hot dog and a big ice cream cone in MK. Maybe a funnel cake.


----------



## anneeb

SAFD: I was able to get 'Ohana after the marathon. Not sure I'm going to be able to handle that much meat, it was more that was the only day of the trip I could get the reservation. Really excited to get an opening for lunch at Space220 on Monday. Now I'm happy my flight Monday was bumped to later.

My first runDisney race was princess weekend with friends. We had a lovely meal at Victoria and Albert's after the half but we did not factor in the early wake up time and very long meal. Some of us may have nodded off. For Dopey the next year we made sure to schedule the big celebration for Monday.


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD 
I was hoping to celebrate the trip early with an over the top splurge at Victoria and Alberts (absolutely amazing) but alas, they are not open.
Since we were able to score a value at AKL arrival night will be dinner at Sanaa
ADRs after that include Garden Grill, Hollywood and Vine, Tony's, and Mama Melrose (carbs with a side of carbs please).

Post Dopey will be the best buffet on property.... Boma!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  
I got Boma for dinner on Sunday - my appetite is always a bit hit or miss after a big race, hopefully I will be in full hungry bear mode and can take advantage of all the Boma yummies!
Doing Skipper Canteen Friday night, and Mama Melrose Saturday night after the half
I was happy that I was able to get everything I wanted, at reasonable times too, with the exception of Space220 (but I really should wait to experience that when I come back with the fam)


----------



## HangWithMerida

gosalyn_mallard said:


> It went well. He kept it on the whole time.  It's a pretty thick hat with no mesh for breathability, so it kept his head warm while waiting in the corrals. However once we started running it got really sweaty.  The whole thing was completely soaked in sweat. It was pretty nasty, but it still looked good and wasn't horribly uncomfortable.  He also carried golf clubs and got a lot of fun comments from other runners, though some volunteers thought he was Goofy!
> 
> I ordered it off eBay a few months ago.  It's got a Walt Disney World inner tag. Don't know if this pic helps!View attachment 620882


I saw him! I remember the golf clubs specifically because I was impressed someone was willing to carry those the whole time.


----------



## ZellyB

rubybutt said:


> I have an etiquette question.  This will be my wife and I's first.... well everything when it comes to run disney.  She is a good runner, me not so much.  We are going to be doing the Dopey.  Since she is faster, can she run ahead of me and get in picture lines and I join her as I catch up, or would this be considered bad form?



I agree with others.  Since it's just the two of you and you are taking a picture together, I doubt anybody will care.  I've certainly had it happen to me before in line and I was not bothered by it other than one time when it was a group of women who then did multiple pictures with themselves as a group and individually and then even in smaller groupings.  It actually was pretty time-consuming.  Add that to the fact that we were running similar paces and it happened in a couple of lines and I ended up pretty ticked off about it.  Although not enough to say anything to them.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD: Only doing the 10k this year because we need to start driving home Saturday morning.  This will be my sons' first 10k, so I booked Skipper's to celebrate - steak for one kid, shrimp for the other!


----------



## Sleepy425

rubybutt said:


> I have an etiquette question.  This will be my wife and I's first.... well everything when it comes to run disney.  She is a good runner, me not so much.  We are going to be doing the Dopey.  Since she is faster, can she run ahead of me and get in picture lines and I join her as I catch up, or would this be considered bad form?


As others have said, as long as you are taking pics together it is no big deal.  My friend did this Marathon Weekend 2020 - he is faster so he ran ahead and I popped into line for the pic.  And this weekend I did the 10k and half - lots of people were doing the same thing.  The only time people in line got upset was when they people were at the character saying "oh we have to wait for one more person."  Or if they wanted individual photos people got upset. If your wife just lets people in front of her once she gets to the front of the line while waiting for you and doesn't hold up the line, no big deal!


----------



## PrincessV

Just want to say that rD and WDW knocked it out of the park for W&D! Really - the new "corral" system worked really well, the course entertainment was fantastic, lots of support, shockingly few issues for the first in-person races in a long time and some pretty awful weather. I'm very hopeful that we'll have more of the same for Marathon Weekend!


----------



## Herding_Cats

PrincessV said:


> Just want to say that rD and WDW knocked it out of the park for W&D! Really - the new "corral" system worked really well, the course entertainment was fantastic, lots of support, shockingly few issues for the first in-person races in a long time and some pretty awful weather. I'm very hopeful that we'll have more of the same for Marathon Weekend!


minus the awful weather.


----------



## ZellyB

PrincessV said:


> Just want to say that rD and WDW knocked it out of the park for W&D! Really - the new "corral" system worked really well, the course entertainment was fantastic, lots of support, shockingly few issues for the first in-person races in a long time and some pretty awful weather. I'm very hopeful that we'll have more of the same for Marathon Weekend!



So I didn't really follow much about W&D, but how were the new corrals set up?


----------



## jmasgat

Dopey 2020 said:


> SAFD
> I was hoping to celebrate the trip early with an over the top splurge at Victoria and Alberts (absolutely amazing) but alas, they are not open.
> Since we were able to score a value at AKL arrival night will be dinner at Sanaa
> ADRs after that include Garden Grill, Hollywood and Vine, Tony's, and Mama Melrose (carbs with a side of carbs please).
> 
> Post Dopey will be the best buffet on property.... Boma!



Also scored a value (studio) at AKL---and Saana is on the list.  As a solo traveler, and not sure of any of my park plans for Sunday, I expect I will drop in there and take my chances, or sit in the lounge and nosh. And honestly, I am even excite to eat from The Mara. So looking forward to staying there again.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

OK, I'm a rube.  What is SAFD and ADR?


----------



## PrincessV

ZellyB said:


> So I didn't really follow much about W&D, but how were the new corrals set up?


Basically, they just renamed them "start groups." So for the 10K and half, there were 4 start groups, and they were released in mini waves. Same as the old system.

BUT with no PoT needed for estimated finish times over 2 hours, that put a lot more people in the early corrals than in years past. Which seemed like a terrible idea, but seemed to work much better than the old system. I think the smaller field contributed, too, but the wide mix of paces within a start group actually seemed to help spread out the crowd very early into the race.


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> OK, I'm a rube.  What is SAFD and ADR?


 
SAFD = Sundays Are For Disney. Every Sunday morning @lhermiston asks a Disney themed question that folks answer.

ADR = Advanced Dining Reservation


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

camaker said:


> SAFD = Sundays Are For Disney. Every Sunday morning @lhermiston asks a Disney themed question that folks answer.
> 
> ADR = Advanced Dining Reservation


Thank you.  I've noodled out most of the other acronyms, but I wouldn't have gotten those. 

As for post-race meals:  I'll be there solo, so just happy to join others for post-race food, conversation, commiseration, triumph, etc.


----------



## Cabius

BigEeyore said:


> SAFD:
> I got Boma for dinner on Sunday - my appetite is always a bit hit or miss after a big race, hopefully I will be in full hungry bear mode and can take advantage of all the Boma yummie



You've inspired me. My family has always made a tradition of Boma Breakfast on WDW trips, but I booked Boma dinner for Sunday night as a post-run celebration. See you there! (I'll be the guy with just one medal, who can't walk.)


----------



## 1lilspark

PrincessV said:


> Just want to say that rD and WDW knocked it out of the park for W&D! Really - the new "corral" system worked really well, the course entertainment was fantastic, lots of support, shockingly few issues for the first in-person races in a long time and some pretty awful weather. I'm very hopeful that we'll have more of the same for Marathon Weekend!


My only gripe (outside of the weather) was I wish there was better lighting at the character sightings


----------



## leaf44

It looks like the full is open again in addition to the half, in case anyone is still looking for a spot


----------



## lukemorenus

PrincessV said:


> Just want to say that rD and WDW knocked it out of the park for W&D! Really - the new "corral" system worked really well, the course entertainment was fantastic, lots of support, shockingly few issues for the first in-person races in a long time and some pretty awful weather. I'm very hopeful that we'll have more of the same for Marathon Weekend!



Agreed - what an amazing weekend!


----------



## rubybutt

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Thank you.  I've noodled out most of the other acronyms, but I wouldn't have gotten those.
> 
> As for post-race meals:  I'll be there solo, so just happy to join others for post-race food, conversation, commiseration, triumph, etc.


https://*******.com/forum/threads/commonly-used-abbreviations-and-acronyms.3/This site will give you most but not all abbreviations.  It took me a while too.


----------



## Chasing Dopey

SAFD: I hadn't even thought about dinner, but our tradition after a half is to shuffle our way to Fake France for the amazing turkey sandwich ('Dinde BLT') and dessert at Les Halles. We've done a couple marathons, but honestly I can't remember what we've done immediately after those! 

I'm doing the marathon solo this time, so if I'm able to make the journey, because Fake France is pretty far, I'll probably go for the dinde BLT and just wing it for dinner... But most likely something very delicious and very bad for me.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Ummm…
> 
> If you could hook me up with where I can buy a real one, please DM me. I’ve got some plans that might come to fruition, if so…


I'm pretty sure Disney will sell you one if they ever decide to release to the public the version that they're using for Galactic Starcruiser. Not sure if that will aid in your plans though. 

I read an old thread on here about running with lightsaber and people were openly discussing carrying the ones they built in Galaxy's Edge. For anyone who has never held one, they're not exactly light. Even some of the movie prop replicas they sell are very heavy.


The Expert said:


> I found my flat me photos for both Darth Elsa and Skipper Rey:


Those are both awesome, but especially the little touches on Jungle Cruise Rey such as the name tag. On Dapper Day at Disneyland one year, I saw someone walking around Disneyland dressed as Dapper Rey complete with a porg in a bowtie on her shoulder.


----------



## Bree

So it will probably snow and ice over for MW with lots of lightning and tornados. I decided to run the 5K, 10K & Half in costume. I am the poster child for bad luck so I will just so I'm sorry now.

5K - Lilo
10K - Pua
Half - Daisy Duck


----------



## GollyGadget

Bree said:


> So it will probably snow and ice over for MW with lots of lightning and tornados. I decided to run the 5K, 10K & Half in costume. I am the poster child for bad luck so I will just so I'm sorry now.
> 
> 5K - Lilo
> 10K - Pua
> Half - Daisy Duck


The wild weather is exactly why I've never gone all-in on a costume. I can't wrap my head around planning for so many variables and being comfortable.


----------



## 1lilspark

GollyGadget said:


> The wild weather is exactly why I've never gone all-in on a costume. I can't wrap my head around planning for so many variables and being comfortable.


All I know is after W&D & the historical all over the place weather of MW I plan to look for throwaway coral layers /Mylar just in case


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  DH took care of our reservations on Monday while I was still asleep. He knocked it out of the park, getting everything we’d talked about wanting. We have ADRs for Terralina, Wine Bar George, Frontera, Skipper Canteen, and Sanaa over the course of our stay!  Terralina and Frontera will be new for us. We always like to collect new places each trip. 
In the past, we’ve done Flying Fish, Hoop-Dee-Doo, Toledo, California Grill, and—I’m ashamed to say— I can’t remember exactly where else. They were all terrific, and it’s hard to pick a favorite.  DH would probably say Hoop-Dee-Doo. We stopped eating meat a couple of years ago, so I’m glad we went there then (after the 2016 marathon).  Toledo was amazing after the 2020 marathon, although I was starving,  and could have eaten twice the portion (I didn’t really eat after the race, except from the post race box.  I went back to the room and fell asleep, so by dinner, i was really hungry).


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD: I was hoping that Takumi Tei or V&A would open up for a celebratory dinner, but no dice.  I found a nice restaurant off-site which I booked a month ago on Open Table for after the weekend!

as for on-site, a mix of La Hacienda, S220, Skipper, Citricos and Sanaa are where we're going to dine!


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: post marathon celebration at Steakhouse 71.

A few of us have lunch reservations at Via Napoli during DATW. If anyone wants to join us, I do have a couple of spots left or if you wish to make your own ADR, our reservations are at 1:30.


----------



## Bree

GollyGadget said:


> The wild weather is exactly why I've never gone all-in on a costume. I can't wrap my head around planning for so many variables and being comfortable.



I can layer! They are all skirts so I can wear shorts or leggings underneath. I have long sleeve running shirts that I can layer under tank tops or I can use running sleeves. I’m going for comfort for the marathon.…..maybe.


----------



## Sara W

nekonekoneko said:


> SAFD: I was hoping that Takumi Tei or V&A would open up for a celebratory dinner, but no dice.


I was at Citricos last week and asked about V&A. He said spring ‘22. Here’s to hoping it’s open by Springtime Surprise!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Does anyone have any drinking around the monorail tips? Order of resorts? Favorite bars/drinks? What time to get there to get into trader sams? My friends and I want this to be our post race celebration


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: in previous years, I've always attended a big group table service dinner, and it's always been an ordeal and not really what I wanted. So this time I'm making no reservations and will either: go to MK if trams are operating again by then (because I am unwilling to hobble through the parking lot after Dopey!) and grab whatever counter serve sounds good, go to Disney Springs to do the same, or stay at my resort and grab dinner there. I prefer to focus on rest & recovery the day of the marathon and do my celebrating the next day in MK.


----------



## Herding_Cats

EVERYTHING except for the 5k is back open (not virtual)


----------



## GreatLakes

Herding_Cats said:


> EVERYTHING except for the 5k is back open (not virtual)



10K appears sold out again but half, full, and both challenges are opened.  If it remains opened more than an hour or so I'm thinking they added capacity based on their experience with W&D.  If it is only open a short time it sounds like a few allocated bibs being returned.  Both just a guess.


----------



## Herding_Cats

someone made a post in a FB group about it 54min ago, so I'm assuming they increased capacity.


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> someone made a post in a FB group about it 54min ago, so I'm assuming they increased capacity.



Maybe looking to see how well W&D went with its smaller capacity and then increasing based on how successful it turned out?


----------



## Herding_Cats

camaker said:


> Maybe looking to see how well W&D went with its smaller capacity and then increasing based on how successful it turned out?


And since W&D was sold out (right?!) and was about 25% smaller than "normal" it makes me wonder if they had similarly capped MW capacity....


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GollyGadget said:


> The wild weather is exactly why I've never gone all-in on a costume. I can't wrap my head around planning for so many variables and being comfortable.


My 10k test run a couple of weeks ago was my first time ever running in costume.  My thoughts on running in costume based on that, plus speculation and wishful thinking:
1.  I'm willing to put up with a little bit of discomfort for the fun factor, especially for the shorter races. 
2. The 5k and 10k should be done before sunrise, so if it is typical weather, the costume = warmth.  For instance,  I *really* liked having gloves on until things warmed up in my recent race.  Race finish was in the upper 50's and I wasn't hot or uncomfortable afterward.
3. Similarly, the half will be mostly done before it gets very warm. (Assuming the usual start temp in the upper 40's / low 50's. )
4. I'll be dressed in layers and will adjust any underlayers per the temperature forecast.  If it is cooler than typical, then the costume is bonus warmth.
5. If it looks to be one of the really warm races, then I'll wear just the moisture-wicking costume shirt with shorts and forego the costume fidelity
6. Atypical for me, I'll have extra luggage to accommodate possible weather changes
7. No way that I could wield a light saber or anything else for more than the 5k, so any props would need to be strapped to my hand/wrist/arm.  And to have something hanging from a belt = chafing for the longer races.
8. See #1


----------



## The Expert

Sara W said:


> I was at Citricos last week and asked about V&A. He said spring ‘22. Here’s to hoping it’s open by Springtime Surprise!



Can confirm we also dined at Citrico's (in early October) and the V&A manager is temporarily managing there. He told us they were hoping for February, but spring for sure. YAY!


----------



## pixarmom

PrincessV said:


> Just want to say that rD and WDW knocked it out of the park for W&D! Really - the new "corral" system worked really well, the course entertainment was fantastic, lots of support, shockingly few issues for the first in-person races in a long time and some pretty awful weather. I'm very hopeful that we'll have more of the same for Marathon Weekend!



Entirely agree - absolutely fantastic!

SAFD:  Celebrating @mateojr's first half marathon at his go-to celebration restaurant - Narcoossees!  We were distracted by Wine and Dine last weekend, but as soon as I finished the half I worked on marathon weekend ADRs and was able to get this one and a few others.

A note regarding our experience with ADRs last weekend that might be helpful.  We were able to add previously unavailable ADRs at the last minute, join virtual waitlists (got a table for lunch at Le Cellier ready in just minutes on Sunday after the half) and adjust ADR times at restaurants that had been booked up for weeks.  So in the midst of many WDW changes - many of which are not great - this was a nice surprise.


----------



## jmasgat

pixarmom said:


> We were able to add previously unavailable ADRs at the last minute, *join virtual waitlists *(got a table for lunch at Le Cellier ready in just minutes on Sunday after the half) and adjust ADR times at restaurants that had been booked up for weeks.



Is this a thing in the Disney app?


----------



## achang2001

I was hoping to do the Dopey this year. Then, as a medical provider during the COVID surge, I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get time off. Then the race sold out and things have cooled down at work. I was able to get a marathon bib a couple of weeks ago when I saw it available but really wanted all the beautiful 50th anniversary medals. Today, Dopey was available and I registered. Now I have 2 registrations for the marathon. Any chance, runDisney will refund the marathon bib? Can I get my BF to run with me with the extra bib?


----------



## jmasgat

achang2001 said:


> I was hoping to do the Dopey this year. Then, as a medical provider during the COVID surge, I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get time off. Then the race sold out and things have cooled down at work. I was able to get a marathon bib a couple of weeks ago when I saw it available but really wanted all the beautiful 50th anniversary medals. Today, Dopey was available and I registered. Now I have 2 registrations for the marathon. Any chance, runDisney will refund the marathon bib? Can I get my BF to run with me with the extra bib?



Well....RD has been willing to convert one bib to another (based on availability) for a fee.  But that ship has sailed.  I expect it's a hard no on a refund. Best thing to do is immediately contact them and ask them about your options. If you're lucky, maybe they'll give you a credit for a future race.


----------



## Naomeri

achang2001 said:


> I was hoping to do the Dopey this year. Then, as a medical provider during the COVID surge, I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get time off. Then the race sold out and things have cooled down at work. I was able to get a marathon bib a couple of weeks ago when I saw it available but really wanted all the beautiful 50th anniversary medals. Today, Dopey was available and I registered. Now I have 2 registrations for the marathon. Any chance, runDisney will refund the marathon bib? Can I get my BF to run with me with the extra bib?


YMMV, but I was able to get my virtual Wine & Dine 10K refunded (minus a service fee) when I decided to register for the virtual challenge instead.


----------



## camaker

achang2001 said:


> I was hoping to do the Dopey this year. Then, as a medical provider during the COVID surge, I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get time off. Then the race sold out and things have cooled down at work. I was able to get a marathon bib a couple of weeks ago when I saw it available but really wanted all the beautiful 50th anniversary medals. Today, Dopey was available and I registered. Now I have 2 registrations for the marathon. Any chance, runDisney will refund the marathon bib? Can I get my BF to run with me with the extra bib?



You could’ve upgraded your marathon bib to a Dopey bib electronically through the “Change Category” option under “Edit Your Registration“.  Now your best bet is probably to call RunDisney and see if they’ll refund you the cost of the marathon bib minus the upgrade fee they charge. They won’t transfer it to someone else, though.  They’re very strict on the no bib transfers policy.


----------



## pixarmom

jmasgat said:


> Is this a thing in the Disney app?



Yes!  Under the Genie section of the app, you can choose either My Day or Tip Board.  Under Tip Board, you can choose either experiences or dining.  I chose dining and got a list of restaurants - some have mobile order windows listed, some have actual ADR availability and some have wait list.  The wait list for Le Cellier was listed as 35 minutes, but we received a text moments later saying our table was ready.

It must be somewhere else on the app for resort dining, but I'm not sure where.  We planned on counter service breakfast after the half but decided to see what might be available at the last minute.  My husband tried to add us to the virtual wait list for Kona but it disappeared by the time he clicked, so he added us to the virtual wait list for Ale and Compass.


----------



## jmasgat

pixarmom said:


> Yes!  Under the Genie section of the app, you can choose either My Day or Tip Board.  Under Tip Board, you can choose either experiences or dining.  I chose dining and got a list of restaurants - some have mobile order windows listed, some have actual ADR availability and some have wait list.  The wait list for Le Cellier was listed as 35 minutes, but we received a text moments later saying our table was ready.
> 
> It must be somewhere else on the app for resort dining, but I'm not sure where.  We planned on counter service breakfast after the half but decided to see what might be available at the last minute.  My husband tried to add us to the virtual wait list for Kona but it disappeared by the time he clicked, so he added us to the virtual wait list for Ale and Compass.



Thanks.  Checking it out now--I will have to give Disney kudos for this.  Their IT is usually a cluster--the fact that they are offering this is good.  I have used mobile ordering since they started to offer it.  This is a nice added feature. And I see they even have some table service "to go".


----------



## GreatLakes

achang2001 said:


> I was hoping to do the Dopey this year. Then, as a medical provider during the COVID surge, I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get time off. Then the race sold out and things have cooled down at work. I was able to get a marathon bib a couple of weeks ago when I saw it available but really wanted all the beautiful 50th anniversary medals. Today, Dopey was available and I registered. Now I have 2 registrations for the marathon. Any chance, runDisney will refund the marathon bib? Can I get my BF to run with me with the extra bib?



I'd call and explain the situation. Since you basically upgraded they may be more willing to work with you than just a cancellation. It doesn't hurt to ask, at the very least maybe you get a partial refund or account credit.


----------



## pluto377

achang2001 said:


> I was hoping to do the Dopey this year. Then, as a medical provider during the COVID surge, I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get time off. Then the race sold out and things have cooled down at work. I was able to get a marathon bib a couple of weeks ago when I saw it available but really wanted all the beautiful 50th anniversary medals. Today, Dopey was available and I registered. Now I have 2 registrations for the marathon. Any chance, runDisney will refund the marathon bib? Can I get my BF to run with me with the extra bib?




Definitely contact them.  I was originally registered for the 5K, 10K and Half.  I upgraded my half to Dopey on the website and then they were able to refund me the 5K and 10K.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Sara W said:


> I was at Citricos last week and asked about V&A. He said spring ‘22. Here’s to hoping it’s open by Springtime Surprise!



Let's hope you're right!  I so miss that restaurant.

Takumi Tei had mentioned today on Instagram that they are doing a Japanese whisky blending event at the end of this month.  It will be accompanied with a 5 course tasting menu.  I really really hope this is the start of Mitsukoshi planning on reopening that restaurant.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CWEmtALLnC-/


Edit: a letter.


----------



## pixarmom

jmasgat said:


> Thanks.  Checking it out now--I will have to give Disney kudos for this.  Their IT is usually a cluster--the fact that they are offering this is good.  I have used mobile ordering since they started to offer it.  This is a nice added feature. And I see they even have some table service "to go".



I do too - this was great and the app worked!  My husband needed to work from the resort on Friday and he appreciated the "to go" from Ale and Compass. 

I should add an extra note re mobile order.  We've used it from the start too and really loved it in the past. Disney is definitely promoting it more and increasing awareness.  In one case, a CM was posted outside the door asking people to use mobile order instead of the counter because they had 4 or 5 mobile order pickup lanes and just one counter open.  Bottom line is there are now so many mobile orders that we waited in lines to pick up our mobile order!  Also, we tried to order early.  Example:  at YC after the 10K, ordered Woody's Lunch Box before we started walking to DHS because the first available window was nearly 1.5 hours from the time we placed the order.  I still appreciate it, it's just different from what we experienced in the past.

But they made up for it with last-minute ADR availability and walk-up lists!


----------



## jmasgat

pixarmom said:


> I do too - this was great and the app worked!  My husband needed to work from the resort on Friday and he appreciated the "to go" from Ale and Compass.
> 
> I should add an extra note re mobile order.  We've used it from the start too and really loved it in the past. Disney is definitely promoting it more and increasing awareness.  In one case, a CM was posted outside the door asking people to use mobile order instead of the counter because they had 4 or 5 mobile order pickup lanes and just one counter open.  Bottom line is there are now so many mobile orders that we waited in lines to pick up our mobile order!  Also, we tried to order early.  Example:  at YC after the 10K, ordered Woody's Lunch Box before we started walking to DHS because the first available window was nearly 1.5 hours from the time we placed the order.  I still appreciate it, it's just different from what we experienced in the past.
> 
> But they made up for it with last-minute ADR availability and walk-up lists!



I really hope mobile ordering doesn't become "yet another thing that requires advance planning".  It then defeats the purpose of convenience/line avoidance and becomes just another way Disney reduces labor costs.


----------



## nekonekoneko

jmasgat said:


> I really hope mobile ordering doesn't become "yet another thing that requires advance planning".  It then defeats the purpose of convenience/line avoidance and becomes just another way Disney reduces labor costs.



Disney does allow people to pick the time of day that they want to pick up, and for some popular times, like between 11:30 and 1:00, the popular QS places will run out of slots.  Take it as you will.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am feeling old.  I just want to go to the parks pick a quick service to eat at and go there, wait in line, order my food and eat.  Mobile order is just one more thing that has to be done on an app.  I would so prefer to just put my phone away.

Ok, I need to head outside and yell at kids for walking on my lawn!


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> I am feeling old.  I just want to go to the parks pick a quick service to eat at and go there, wait in line, order my food and eat.  Mobile order is just one more thing that has to be done on an app.  I would so prefer to just put my phone away.
> 
> Ok, I need to head outside and yell at kids for walking on my lawn!



At least it cuts out the waiting in line part.


----------



## pixarmom

camaker said:


> At least it cuts out the waiting in line part.



In our experience last weekend, there were so many mobile orders that we had to wait in line to pick up our mobile orders.  We noticed fewer registers and more lanes dedicated to mobile order pickup.  At one place in particular, there was only one register left.  The CM promised us mobile order is still faster!


----------



## camaker

pixarmom said:


> In our experience last weekend, there were so many mobile orders that we had to wait in line to pick up our mobile orders.  We noticed fewer registers and more lanes dedicated to mobile order pickup.  At one place in particular, there was only one register left.  The CM promised us mobile order is still faster!



We had the opposite experience. We’d place our order and hit “we’re here” when we were ready to start walking over to the restaurant. We’d generally get the “order ready” notification about the time we got there and there was never more than one person at the counter picking up ahead of us. It could depend on when you’re ordering, I guess, but the only time we ever waited in a line was when we went to a counter service that didn’t have mobile ordering.


----------



## lukemorenus

Mobile ordering was awesome last weekend - we would place our breakfast order while riding the post-race bus and pick it up while walking from the bus stop to our room --- perfection!


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:
I was able to get the ADRs I wanted, thanks in part to a friend who is getting there earlier and booked Space lunch reservations after the 10k.  I was able to get Ohana after the marathon, which is my usual place to celebrate.  And 2020 was my first Dopey and I did brunch at Homecomin' after the half so that I wouldn't go to the parks that day.  It worked out well, so I am doing that again.  Also got Boma, Steakhouse 71, and Crystal Palace that week.


----------



## pixarmom

camaker said:


> We had the opposite experience. We’d place our order and hit “we’re here” when we were ready to start walking over to the restaurant. We’d generally get the “order ready” notification about the time we got there and there was never more than one person at the counter picking up ahead of us. It could depend on when you’re ordering, I guess, but the only time we ever waited in a line was when we went to a counter service that didn’t have mobile ordering.





lukemorenus said:


> Mobile ordering was awesome last weekend - we would place our breakfast order while riding the post-race bus and pick it up while walking from the bus stop to our room --- perfection!



Yay!!  I'm holding out hope for Marathon Weekend!


----------



## Carol_




----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 51 days from the start of Marathon Weekend!

With barely 50 days to go, this Sundays are for Disney feels like a pretty good time for a training check in! How is everyone feeling with about seven weeks to go?

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Was doing better until you posted only 51 days to go!  

Generally ok where things are in my training.  Have had a couple set backs so not where I would like to be if the training cycle went perfect, but still able to move forward and get the needed mileage in.  I wasn't planning on really racing any of my 3 distances MW, so as long as I can keep moving forward without injury, I'll take it!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I can't believe it's so close!  Training is going really well.  Just got new shoes this week so I'm feeling good about that.  I had a cold last week that's just about gone so I'll be glad to get a run in without my nose running everywhere!  Is it too early to start obsessing about the weather yet?


----------



## Beeble

I had a PB in a half marathon this weekend that would get me in the sub 4:00 group. It's too late to submit it, but do they take recent races into account for a possible corral change at the Expo?


----------



## Neon Cactus

Training is going OK.  I did the LA Marathon last week, so I should be ok with the distance, but the broken bone in the foot set my running stamina back, so I need to work on that.  But knowing my foot is better and can handle the distance is a big relief.  I have the Dallas 10k and Half Marathon back to back next month, so I have something to train for.  So all in all, I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Herding_Cats

That 51 freaks me out some. It also tells me that I’m going to getting into the higher mileage (for me) weeks very very soon. And tomorrow starts my for-sure treadmill 2 weeks. It’ll actually start today because we got about 2in of snow and it’s snowing all day, which is trying to stick to the roads at this point.

also time to start nagging DH to do SOME sort of training so he doesn’t hate the 10k.


----------



## The Expert

GuinnessRunner said:


> SAFD:  Was doing better until you posted only 51 days to go!
> 
> Generally ok where things are in my training.  Have had a couple set backs so not where I would like to be if the training cycle went perfect, but still able to move forward and get the needed mileage in.  I wasn't planning on really racing any of my 3 distances MW, so as long as I can keep moving forward without injury, I'll take it!



^^^THIS!!!^^^
Frankly, I'm more worried about getting my costumes done in time to do test runs than being ready for the races. I just want to finish upright and uninjured, so from that perspective, things are on track.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Things were going well, until I developed some random calf strain in my right leg.  Of course, it's nothing I have ever had before, because why not throw a new curveball in to make training interesting. I took about 1-1/2 weeks off to see if it would heal.  Ironically, it's the period in my original @DopeyBadger plan that I would have been off with no training due to a Hawaii trip that was eventually canceled.  So I figured why not.

Happy to say that it seems to have gone away, and I ran this weekend--although now that I look at it, I overshot the original plan and undershot the revised. Oh, well.


----------



## camaker

Beeble said:


> I had a PB in a half marathon this weekend that would get me in the sub 4:00 group. It's too late to submit it, but do they take recent races into account for a possible corral change at the Expo?



They will typically only consider corral changes at the Expo if you can show that they made a mistake placing you based on your submission.  I highly doubt they’ll make a change based on a race run after the deadline. What’s the purpose of the deadline, if so?


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: I’m working my way through a @DopeyBadger plan and am very happy with how this training cycle is going! Just driving home today from 10 nights at Fort Wilderness that included the W&D 10K! The Fort is one of my favorite places to run, and the excitement of Disney races will make 51 days fly by! Still unsure of our resort plans, because we got an email about being relocated from All Star Sports but haven’t heard yet where they would move us. Thinking about running a marathon for the first time still freaks me out, but I saw a sign in a store at Disney Springs that said, “If not now, when?” That will be my mantra going forward!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Exactly where I expected to be, which is why I’m only signed up for the 5k… still, CCV Cabin awaits


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: Training is going ok.  Our goal is to run fast enough to stop for all of the characters and be in less pain than our first Dopey in 2019!  I still remember almost breaking down in tears running through Epcot because my feet hurt so much.  That memory is fueling my determination to train more this time around.  It will still hurt... I just want it to hurt less! 

Hardest part about training so far isn't running the miles... it's everything after the weekend long runs... laundry, groceries, kids sporting events, family get-togethers, etc.  There is no pause button for all that!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

PkbaughAR said:


> Still unsure of our resort plans, because we got an email about being relocated from All Star Sports but haven’t heard yet where they would move us.


That could be kind of exciting.  Hope you get an upgrade you are happy with!


----------



## Sara W

SAFD: it was hard to jump back into training this week after the W&D half. I really wanted to take a week off, but after doing a small taper the week before I knew I had to jump back in. The long run yesterday was pretty lonely compared to the 13 the week before! And I am making the switch from Garmin to Apple Watch. I forgot to restart after a light, so ended up doing around 15 instead of 14.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: Training is going well, despite being very busy with life stuff.  I have Brazos Bend on Dec-04 and then 4 weeks to recover for MW.  CRAW has been great for keeping things consistent.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I don't feel good about training right now.  My long runs have been really hard.  I did a half marathon a couple of weeks ago, and even though I was using it as a training run, and not "racing," it was by far my slowest ever.  Last week, I did a 15 mile training run, which was tough.  Yesterday, I backed down and did 12, and it was also tough (It did follow a four mile run the afternoon before).  I've had trouble keeping my heart rate down, even during slow runs since coming back from MW 2020 with the flu and Covid.   I'm finally seeing some progress on that front with the help of a lot of training, a cardiologist, and some medication, but it's not where it should be.
I'm having a medical procedure tomorrow (unrelated to the heart stuff) which will keep me from running for about a week.  I'm worried about what that will do in terms of derailing training further.  DH and I are doing Goofy, and I have no time goals except to finish the full courses ahead of the balloon ladies, have fun, and get lots of pictures.
I'm signed up to do a local 8k on Thanksgiving Day, so that may tell me something about how far behind schedule I am, assuming that I'm able to run again by then.
I also have not made any progress on costumes.  After coming up with ideas, I haven't actually done any sewing.  I've been busy trying to get everything caught up ahead of this medical procedure, and I don't feel like I have time for things like that right now.  I feel the days slipping away quickly.  I'm also running the Princess Half, so I need to work on several costumes.
I really hope I'm feeling good about things by our next training check-in, but right now--yikes!


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD: Knock on wood, fingers crossed and anything else that helps, training is great. Ran two marathons last month plus Wine and Dine, PRd all four distances in the last six weeks and have managed to miss only 2 short runs due to overdoing it throughout all of 2021. Hoping for a fantastic Dopey.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: I looked at my training plan at the beginning of the week and it hit me that it's grind time- runs are going to get really long and legs are going to get really tired. With that said though, I'm feeling pretty good! I had a huge half marathon PR a few weeks ago and had a steady 15 mile long run yesterday. Excited to see everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I have my ‘A’ race marathon a week from today, so I’m tapering for that right now. Then I’ll just let Billy tell me what to do between then and Goofy in January. I’m sure I’ll be ready though!


----------



## anneeb

SAFD: I did not realize we are down to 51 days :-( Training is not going great. I took this weekend off due to recurrent ankle pain issues. Hoping a week without a long run will be sufficient to calm things down. I do fine with half marathon mileage, but anytime I ramp up to marathon distances my ankle acts up. I was hoping with no races x 2 years and taking things easy I would be fully healed but it appears not. I now worry if I go through with Dopey I'll have a much longer ankle recovery time on the other side.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Had a 20 mile this morning and it went pretty well.  Snowed on me pretty much the whole time, cold but breathtakingly beautiful! I am feeling like I am progressing as planned snd remain on my timeline.  Getting excited for Dopey!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Just keep swimming, just keep swimming. Training is going fine. Worked the Wine & Dine Challenge into the training program, so this week ended up being a step back week. The mileage will ramp up further starting next week, but so far all is well.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: Training is going well. I've hit all my workouts and other than moving around a few runs due to other commitments haven't missed anything.

Had a 16 mile run today totally in snow and other than having soaking feet at the end I still hit the time target. Next weekend will be a challenge but I'm up for it. 15k trail run I'm racing as part of a series Saturday, half marathon as part of 16 Mike's Sunday including 10 at marathon pace, then a suite for the Brown Lions right after.

I think I'm still on pace to BQ by 10 minutes which is the goal but 50 days is a lot of time for things to turn for the worse.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I squeaked in a PR on Halloween for a 10k after going up a bluff in 35 degrees .  My coach let me recover for a week before diving back into training.  I’m just looking forward to running at sea level to find out what I can do.


----------



## JS71

Do I have a real fun update, last month we were at Disney and at about 4am the morning we were supposed to leave I went to an urgent care because I had a pain in my side and a fever….turns out my appendix didn’t want to make the 16 hour drive home. To say the least that slowed training wayyyy down. I was able to start running two weeks after surgery but my longest run so far is 7 miles. I think I’ll be fine to finish but all bets are off as far as times are concerned. On the plus side I’ll get to say I ran a marathon two and a half months after surgery which is something?


----------



## Bree

SAFD: 3 weeks post op today. No training for another three weeks. I’m not too concerned. I will be fine. At least that’s what I keep telling myself.


----------



## NewYKRunner

I did 21 miles yesterday mostly running and 8.5 miles Saturday mostly walking. I was planning to work up to 23 then 25-26 but I have an upcoming trip in a couple weeks where I won’t be able to train so might have to jump right to 25/26 the following week. I know I can do it, I just know my legs are going to feel it!


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD: I was able to finish W&D 10K ahead of the sweepers so  cautiously optimistic I’ll be able to do the same in January (now my first half in February-non Disney… I’m still a work in progress)


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:  I’m totally ready for my virtual Marathon weekend races (5K and 10K), and we’ll see over Thanksgiving weekend if I can do a half marathon distance without dying


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Ugh. Training was fine... until I brought back the "souvenir" of a really bad cold or the flu from W&D. Negative for COVID, so there's that, at least. But my lungs are a mess and I'm feeling pretty unsure about the 3/9/18 b2b2b I have planned this weekend. I have two more b2b2b2b's after that, so it wouldn't be awful to miss this one... except that I also had to switch to an entirely different shoe this late in the game, and that shoe is yet untested beyond 9 miles, let alone b2b long runs. Just hoping my lungs improve quickly this week, but if I have to, I can just run less and walk more to help them out.

Overall, this has been my hardest Dopey training yet. I joined the Over 50 Club and I swear, it's like my body deteriorated overnight! I feel pretty sure this might be my last Dopey, and maybe my last marathon, too. So I'd like to end on a high note, if I can.


----------



## steph0808

Training for MW is going well. I'm "just" doing the marathon and only training up to 13 miles per my DopeyBadger plan. 

I ran a half last weekend - my first since the Wineglass marathon in early October - and felt great. I had been doing with IT band pain in my left knee since the Wineglass, and it was worrying me. However, it has completely disappeared, and my body is feeling good again. I ran that race just for fun (my running club puts it on), and I followed my plan of easy out and a little bit harder back (it's downhill on the way back, so I still felt like I wasn't working hard!). 

The toughest training comes in December with three weeks around 35 miles each in a row. The training is significantly reduced for Disney because I'm just running for fun and to finish with no time goal, and I'm feeling much better on four days/week compared to the five days/week I did for Wineglass.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Doing the Higdon Intermediate 1 plan which had a half race last weekend on the schedule so I did the W&D, pace ended 0:15 faster than half marathon pace which was great.  Was still feeling the legs for this weekend runs, 8 mile MP on Sat and 17 mile LR on Sunday.  But made it through hitting the splits I needed.  So far everything is going well this cycle and having a rD event halfway through was a wonderful perk in the midst of an 18 week marathon plan.  Previous plans I found myself struggling with motivation this time of year through the first couple weeks of December.


----------



## jrsharp21

SFD: Training going really well. Ready to do the Dopey. Got my new running shoes and what a difference that has made. Went from back hurting to running on clouds. Did have a little set back to start the weekend with two fun days of food poisoning. But felt better on Sunday and got back on the streets! The weather has been beautiful in Texas. Cool mornings warming up to mid 70's. Those are the days you don't mind the long runs and want to stay outside. For me now is just the anticipation of the 51 days. So ready to do this!


----------



## ANIM8R

Beeble said:


> I had a PB in a half marathon this weekend that would get me in the sub 4:00 group. It's too late to submit it, but do they take recent races into account for a possible corral change at the Expo?



Congrats on the PR!

In my years running rD races, I've know of times/people when they've been lenient and changed the corral and other times when, well, not so much. If there's not much of a line at the booth, it's certainly worth a shot! Just don't be too disappointed if they decline.


----------



## huskies90

PrincessV said:


> Overall, this has been my hardest Dopey training yet. I joined the Over 50 Club and I swear, it's like my body deteriorated overnight! I feel pretty sure this might be my last Dopey, and maybe my last marathon, too. So I'd like to end on a high note, if I can.


Welcome to the club!! I totally agree with you. I am 53 and this year I have had more random aches and pains from running and strength training than I ever have. I don't think I am at the point where I am done but I am definitely feeling it this year.

As for training, I missed a run on my Dopey plan for the first time this Saturday as I was traveling back from being at Disney (Wine and Dine). But I did get my scheduled 16 mile long run in yesterday. I am actually thinking about skipping a few more runs or possibly reducing some of the miles on some of the upcoming runs. I feel like I am already in great shape to do the marathon and all the other races but I worry that some of these random aches and pains are causing more issues than the value I am getting from doing the run.


----------



## GreatLakes

Beeble said:


> I had a PB in a half marathon this weekend that would get me in the sub 4:00 group. It's too late to submit it, but do they take recent races into account for a possible corral change at the Expo?



They used to do this but they have been much more strict lately.  In 2011 a friend of mine was able to move up at the expo with printed proof of time but I haven't heard of that being allowed at all in the past few years.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: Training is going fine, but it really feels like I'm much more sore than normal at this point in the training. In talking with my sister yesterday, she mentioned that it could be tied to a mental health challenge I'm coping with right now. Sometimes processing the cause of the issue leads to the body just feeling it. I was glad to find that out because it gives me a good reason for the soreness that isn't tied to some sort of weird, undiagnosed injury. I think this information will at least help psychologically because I can deal with soreness much better mentally than injury.

The good news is that my paces are sufficient for my purposes so the best way to get to where I want to be in 50 days is to keep doing it.


----------



## matt and beth

Sleepless Knight said:


> SAFD: Training is going fine, but it really feels like I'm much more sore than normal at this point in the training. In talking with my sister yesterday, she mentioned that it could be tied to a mental health challenge I'm coping with right now. Sometimes processing the cause of the issue leads to the body just feeling it. I was glad to find that out because it gives me a good reason for the soreness that isn't tied to some sort of weird, undiagnosed injury. I think this information will at least help psychologically because I can deal with soreness much better mentally than injury.
> 
> The good news is that my paces are sufficient for my purposes so the best way to get to where I want to be in 50 days is to keep doing it.



I’m sore. 9 weeks ago couldn’t run a mile.  This weekend was a 6 mile followed by a 12. I’m 49.  Granted I’ve ran a few ultras in my youth doesn’t change the fact I’m 30 pounds overweight from drinking craft beer and a 15 year rest from running.  My daughter and I are trying to be very careful to not injure with 50 days left to DWM.  Hot tub helps a ton and a clean diet besides the beer.  Arnold Swartzneiger said beer has good protein.  Honestly, for me… I’m like an old car it takes 4 miles to warm up.  I’ve pulled ligaments and tendons.  If you start to feel a slight burn stop immediately.  Rest and very light stretch to assess.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: Training is going OK - ran a half marathon this past weekend, and just treated it like a training run. I am working on better HR management vs going for a certain pace.  Hoping to do an 18 miler this weekend. 
I am doing Goofy, and it has been hard to get in the scheduled back-to-back runs due to my work schedule (I work a lot of Saturdays), but it is what it is. 
Also - my running buddies all do their long runs on Saturdays, so I have ended up training solo for the most part, which gets lonely on those long runs.


----------



## garneska

SAFD: I am slogging through training.  i knew life was going to get in the way for this training plan so I was not planning anything special for this marathon except to have fun and finish uninjured.  Boy has life gotten in the way.  I knew before signing up life was going to throw at me no mallory (dog), a remodel that took my kitchen away (adding stress and pounds), and a vacation.  What i did not expect was to start training right after a bout with covid, a bum knee while getting therapy and still running it has slowed me down and still not 100%, and a dad that got sick and has been in and out of the hospital causing me to spend a lot more time at my folk's home.  Knee is still angry with me but can run.  Dad might finally be on the up swing. Kitchen well still seems no where close to being done.  I was hoping the remodel would be done by Halloween, then thanksgiving, now i am hoping it is done before we head to disney.


----------



## Baloo in MI

garneska said:


> SAFD: I am slogging through training.  i knew life was going to get in the way for this training plan so I was not planning anything special for this marathon except to have fun and finish uninjured.  Boy has life gotten in the way.  I knew before signing up life was going to throw at me no mallory (dog), a remodel that took my kitchen away (adding stress and pounds), and a vacation.  What i did not expect was to start training right after a bout with covid, a bum knee while getting therapy and still running it has slowed me down and still not 100%, and a dad that got sick and has been in and out of the hospital causing me to spend a lot more time at my folk's home.  Knee is still angry with me but can run.  Dad might finally be on the up swing. Kitchen well still seems no where close to being done.  I was hoping the remodel would be done by Halloween, then thanksgiving, now i am hoping it is done before we head to disney.



Hope things continue to improve for your dad!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: Ugh. Training was fine... until I brought back the "souvenir" of a really bad cold or the flu from W&D. Negative for COVID, so there's that, at least. But my lungs are a mess and I'm feeling pretty unsure about the 3/9/18 b2b2b I have planned this weekend. I have two more b2b2b2b's after that, so it wouldn't be awful to miss this one... except that I also had to switch to an entirely different shoe this late in the game, and that shoe is yet untested beyond 9 miles, let alone b2b long runs. Just hoping my lungs improve quickly this week, but if I have to, I can just run less and walk more to help them out.
> 
> Overall, this has been my hardest Dopey training yet. I joined the Over 50 Club and I swear, it's like my body deteriorated overnight! I feel pretty sure this might be my last Dopey, and maybe my last marathon, too. So I'd like to end on a high note, if I can.


Membership in the Over 50 club is _so_ annoying.  But it beats the alternative.....
That said, as encouragement, I'm 55 and this will be my first Dopey and my second marathon. 
Do the walk/runs and finish the race.  You'll still be ahead of many, and waaaaaay ahead of all those who never run the races.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: Training has been going very well, though a vacation last weekend led to me missing runs for the first time this cycle. (To be fair, my off days included massive amounts of walking.) 

I've gotta get back on track now, as I'll be traveling the next two weeks as well.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

SAFD: Training has been going pretty well! I have had a lot to balance between wedding planning, moving into a new house, and starting a new job 10 months ago.  but I have only missed a few of my weekday runs overall. I have adjusted my training plan a bit to accommodate all my wedding festivities, and so that I dont have to do any crazy long runs while on my honeymoon! I hit 22 miles for the first time this past Friday. I felt pretty good - just some very sore feet at the end and my hips were a little sore for about a day. Feeling excited for January!


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Good training. Ran W&D Challenge and got home from WDW on Thursday night. Did 4.5 miles on Friday, then 20 miles on Saturday at about 12:15 pace. Run/walk was 30:45, and splits remained fairly even throughout. Not much soreness afterward.



garneska said:


> SAFD: I am slogging through training.  i knew life was going to get in the way for this training plan so I was not planning anything special for this marathon except to have fun and finish uninjured.  Boy has life gotten in the way.  I knew before signing up life was going to throw at me no mallory (dog), a remodel that took my kitchen away (adding stress and pounds), and a vacation.  What i did not expect was to start training right after a bout with covid, a bum knee while getting therapy and still running it has slowed me down and still not 100%, and a dad that got sick and has been in and out of the hospital causing me to spend a lot more time at my folk's home.  Knee is still angry with me but can run.  Dad might finally be on the up swing. Kitchen well still seems no where close to being done.  I was hoping the remodel would be done by Halloween, then thanksgiving, now i am hoping it is done before we head to disney.


Sorry for all the hardships. Life sometimes hits you with everything at once. Glad Covid is gone, your Dad is improving, and hopefully your bum knee is getting stronger. 


Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Membership in the Over 50 club is _so_ annoying.  But it beats the alternative.....
> That said, as encouragement, I'm 55 and this will be my first Dopey and my second marathon.


Just wait until you are in the Medicare Club! This will be my 6th marathon and 5th Goofy, and I’ve done Dopey twice. I didn’t even start running until I was 58. My time is getting slower. Oh, well!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: Training is fine.  Since my only goals are completing the Dopey Challenge with a smile, I'm on track to do that with no worries.  

A story to cheer up the 50+ crowd (which includes me):  I ran a marathon on Saturday and was passed by a runner who was, according to his shirt, 73 and running his 147th marathon.  Actually, he passed me twice, because he stopped for a bathroom break, and then chased me down and passed me again.  And I was even racing this one (got a BQ), and was still beat by 3:00+ by a 73yo!  Impressive performance for any age, let alone at 73.


----------



## rundisfan

SAFD: Just getting going on the double long runs, so behind the curve of where I usually am.  Also ran a fall marathon and am currently pregnant, which I usually don't have to deal with in my Dopey training.  Ran all 3 WND races as a test run and that went well, I just noticed I took longer to recover from the weekend than I usually do.  This will be my 6th Dopey so I'm confident I can complete it, but I think my PR days are behind me, at least for awhile.  This will definitely be a "just for fun" race weekend.


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD: *knock on wood* Everything seems to be going well in training for my A race marathon in 2 weeks, so I'm tentatively positive that I'm in good shape for Goofy. 

Currently in the taper, so 2nd guessing time goals, but I successfully got through 3 20 milers (including 1 the day after a 10 mile pace run) so I should be good to finish. I'll have 6 weeks between the marathon and Goofy, which will hopefully be enough time to recover.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I take it back.  Everything *had* been going fine and then this week hit and I don't want to run.  At all.  Uuuugh.


----------



## GollyGadget

SAFD: This training cycle is going really well. I've only missed one run on the day after I got my covid booster and flu shot in the same day .  The next three weeks will be interesting since I'll be traveling abroad and not quite sure about my running options. Plus, I'm currently at the doctor and he's just advised me that I shouldn't be running alone until we figure out why I had a major reaction during my run two weeks ago. 

On a lighter note, I ran a 10 mile race last weekend since it was my best option to get a POT for the 2023 marathon. You can read more about that endeavor here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ss-2023-disney-marathon.3595467/post-63538788


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Disney at Heart said:


> SAFD: Good training. Ran W&D Challenge and got home from WDW on Thursday night. Did 4.5 miles on Friday, then 20 miles on Saturday at about 12:15 pace. Run/walk was 30:45, and splits remained fairly even throughout. Not much soreness afterward.
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the hardships. Life sometimes hits you with everything at once. Glad Covid is gone, your Dad is improving, and hopefully your bum knee is getting stronger.
> 
> Just wait until you are in the Medicare Club! This will be my 6th marathon and 5th Goofy, and I’ve done Dopey twice. I didn’t even start running until I was 58. My time is getting slower. Oh, well!


Excellent!  I keep telling my kids and others that our bodies are "use it or lose it", so stay in shape and don't sit.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

rundisfan said:


> SAFD: Just getting going on the double long runs, so behind the curve of where I usually am.  Also ran a fall marathon and am currently pregnant, which I usually don't have to deal with in my Dopey training.  Ran all 3 WND races as a test run and that went well, I just noticed I took longer to recover from the weekend than I usually do.  This will be my 6th Dopey so I'm confident I can complete it, but I think my PR days are behind me, at least for awhile.  This will definitely be a "just for fun" race weekend.


Now that's an interesting race if you wound up pregnant.....

;-)


----------



## Dopey 2020

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: Ugh. Training was fine... until I brought back the "souvenir" of a really bad cold or the flu from W&D. Negative for COVID, so there's that, at least. But my lungs are a mess and I'm feeling pretty unsure about the 3/9/18 b2b2b I have planned this weekend. I have two more b2b2b2b's after that, so it wouldn't be awful to miss this one... except that I also had to switch to an entirely different shoe this late in the game, and that shoe is yet untested beyond 9 miles, let alone b2b long runs. Just hoping my lungs improve quickly this week, but if I have to, I can just run less and walk more to help them out.
> 
> Overall, this has been my hardest Dopey training yet. I joined the Over 50 Club and I swear, it's like my body deteriorated overnight! I feel pretty sure this might be my last Dopey, and maybe my last marathon, too. So I'd like to end on a high note, if I can.





Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Membership in the Over 50 club is _so_ annoying.  But it beats the alternative.....
> That said, as encouragement, I'm 55 and this will be my first Dopey and my second marathon.
> Do the walk/runs and finish the race.  You'll still be ahead of many, and waaaaaay ahead of all those who never run the races.



My wife brought that same souvenir home from W&D, luckily she didnt share and is better now.
I was very happy to join the 50s club a couple months ago, now I feel like I'm supposed to have all these aches and pains I've had for the last few years.


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> I take it back.  Everything *had* been going fine and then this week hit and I don't want to run.  At all.  Uuuugh.


Do it anyway!


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> I take it back.  Everything *had* been going fine and then this week hit and I don't want to run.  At all.  Uuuugh.



Hang in there!  I go through a down patch every year when the time change hits and temps start to fall. It just gets to be so hard to head out to run in the dark and (comparatively) cold. The best I can suggest is to push through it. Get out there and get those scheduled runs in and it’ll even out and get back to normal pretty quickly.


----------



## lhermiston

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Hardest part about training so far isn't running the miles... it's everything after the weekend long runs... laundry, groceries, kids sporting events, family get-togethers, etc.  There is no pause button for all that!



I’ve made that sort of stuff - plus mowing, raking, shoveling snow, etc. - part of my training for every Disney race. I wanted to condition my body to be able to hit the parks after the races. It’s worked pretty well.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

lhermiston said:


> I’ve made that sort of stuff - plus mowing, raking, shoveling snow, etc. - part of my training for every Disney race. I wanted to condition my body to be able to hit the parks after the races. It’s worked pretty well.



That's a great way to approach it!  I'll try to think like that the next time I'm shuffling through the grocery store!... or maybe I should just get groceries delivered.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

matt and beth said:


> If you start to feel a slight burn stop immediately. Rest and very light stretch to assess.


Thank you for that. I always struggle to find balance between slowing down or outright taking the day off to reduce injury risk and the necessity of realizing that if I'm not careful, I'll rest today and run tomorrow has turned into I'll run tomorrow for 3 weeks and my fitness is gone.


----------



## Sara W

I was listening to a podcast with Shalane Flanagan last night and she said there are times she doesn’t want to get out there, but then starting the run actually gives you the motivation. I did not feel like running today but made myself remember that.

I’ve been doing the Peloton marathon training program and I’ve found the 10min warm-ups plus an additional 10min warm-up in the actual workout always changes my attitude and I end up having very productive runs, even on days that I say I’m only going to log the time and not do the tempo. Gotta remember those feel good feelings for my next run!!


----------



## Sara W

Oh, and I’m sitting in my car during my daughter’s workout class. The adults are running with med balls, they all look so uncomfortable. My tempo run is much more attractive than that!!


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Training is going as well as can be expected.  I had a medial issue in early September that have forced me to change my running style.  No longer are my runs based on time and pace, they are now based on time and HR.  I have modified my training plans to be a similar time as last year, but had to significantly reduce the pace.

This year is all about being thankful for being above ground and able to cross the finish.  

..and yes, part of the 50+ club!


----------



## avondale

Thank you, everyone that has mentioned being part of the 50+ club - I just turned 48, and now I'm feeling positively young!


----------



## jmasgat

Blink and you'll miss it, but David's DVC has a BC studio available Jan 7-10.  A real bargain for anyone looking to maybe upgrade their stay.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Sara W said:


> I was listening to a podcast with Shalane Flanagan last night and she said there are times she doesn’t want to get out there, but then starting the run actually gives you the motivation. I did not feel like running today but made myself remember that.
> 
> I’ve been doing the Peloton marathon training program and I’ve found the 10min warm-ups plus an additional 10min warm-up in the actual workout always changes my attitude and I end up having very productive runs, even on days that I say I’m only going to log the time and not do the tempo. Gotta remember those feel good feelings for my next run!!


I have quite often found that on days when I don't feel like going for a long run, the first mile or two can be miserable. Seems like it will take forever. But once I settle into the run, it gets easier and before long I'm suddenly realizing that I'm almost done.


----------



## Carol_

Sleepless Knight said:


> I have quite often found that on days when I don't feel like going for a long run, the first mile or two can be miserable. Seems like it will take forever. But once I settle into the run, it gets easier and before long I'm suddenly realizing that I'm almost done.


The first two and the last two miles are always complete misery for me. The middle is just me singing “Just keep swimming” to myself for hours.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Does anyone know what brand of gels/gu/sport drink that they offer on the 1/2 marathon course?  If at all?  And if so, roughly when/where?  I’m trying to not have any surprises on race day.  Overall I prefer water and honey stingers but maybe I should test whatever might be offered on the race course.  Of course, I could just bring my own but I really prefer to ‘travel light’ when I’m running.  Any help or direction appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Carol_

OttawaDisGirl said:


> Does anyone know what brand of gels/gu/sport drink that they offer on the 1/2 marathon course?  If at all?  And if so, roughly when/where?  I’m trying to not have any surprises on race day.  Overall I prefer water and honey stingers but maybe I should test whatever might be offered on the race course.  Of course, I could just bring my own but I really prefer to ‘travel light’ when I’m running.  Any help or direction appreciated.  Thanks!


No gels, no gu, just Gatorade or water as I recall.
Of course, you can taste and buy lots at the expo. I always have the sports beans in my hip sack.


----------



## camaker

OttawaDisGirl said:


> Does anyone know what brand of gels/gu/sport drink that they offer on the 1/2 marathon course?  If at all?  And if so, roughly when/where?  I’m trying to not have any surprises on race day.  Overall I prefer water and honey stingers but maybe I should test whatever might be offered on the race course.  Of course, I could just bring my own but I really prefer to ‘travel light’ when I’m running.  Any help or direction appreciated.  Thanks!



The on-course sports drink has been Powerade since I’ve been doing RunDisney events. The half marathon courses typically have one nutrition station around mile 8. That has changed over the years, though. It started out as one of the major gels (Gu, maybe?), which gave way to Sport Beans for a few years. They’ve recently changed again to Honey Stinger gummies, if I remember correctly, for the Wine & Dine half. I don’t know if it’s been formally announced for Marathon Weekend, but I would expect them to stay with Honey Stinger.


----------



## BigEeyore

camaker said:


> They’ve recently changed again to Honey Stinger gummies, if I remember correctly, for the Wine & Dine half. I don’t know if it’s been formally announced for Marathon Weekend, but I would expect them to stay with Honey Stinger.


This would be so great if they stick with this for MW! I usually train with Clif shot blocks or Skratch gummies, so I need to give the Honey Stinger ones a try. I never take advantage of on course nutrition because it's never what I've been training with but that may finally be changing!


----------



## GreatLakes

Sleepless Knight said:


> I have quite often found that on days when I don't feel like going for a long run, the first mile or two can be miserable. Seems like it will take forever. But once I settle into the run, it gets easier and before long I'm suddenly realizing that I'm almost done.



I often feel the same way.  No matter how much I want to skip a run by around mile 2 I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## HangWithMerida

GreatLakes said:


> I often feel the same way.  No matter how much I want to skip a run by around mile 2 I'm glad I didn't.


Me too. I start with, just go a mile and see how you feel.  Then, another half would be ok. Then, I’m almost to 2, let’s just get there. By then, I feel committed and just end up finishing my run.


----------



## jrsharp21

Anyone else drive themselves crazy planning on what to wear each day for the Dopey? Been picking up shorts and singlets and then stopped because never know what the weather will be. It's not me to sit back and wait until the last minute to plan things out. But I guess in this case I will need to wait and see what the weather forecast is as it gets closer.


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone else drive themselves crazy planning on what to wear each day for the Dopey? Been picking up shorts and singlets and then stopped because never know what the weather will be. It's not me to sit back and wait until the last minute to plan things out. But I guess in this case I will need to wait and see what the weather forecast is as it gets closer.



*Common misconception: * You need 4 outfits for Dopey.

*Reality*:  You need to pack 12 outfits for Dopey. 4 for good temperatures, 4 for ice skating temperatures and 4 to wear on the surface of the sun. Oh, and make sure you have accessories to support running in the rain under any of those conditions.

While watching the weather forecast can be an entertaining sport on its own merits leading up to the race weekend, I advise not relying on it too much more than 12-24 hours before the race. The weather down there can and does change with very little notice and it pays to be ready for all conditions.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> *Common misconception: * You need 4 outfits for Dopey.
> 
> *Reality*:  You need to pack 12 outfits for Dopey. 4 for good temperatures, 4 for ice skating temperatures and 4 to wear on the surface of the sun. Oh, and make sure you have accessories to support running in the rain under any of those conditions.
> 
> While watching the weather forecast can be an entertaining sport on its own merits leading up to the race weekend, I advise not relying on it too much more than 12-24 hours before the race. The weather down there can and does change with very little notice and it pays to be ready for all conditions.


lol but also, correct


----------



## DISfam2401

camaker said:


> *Common misconception: * You need 4 outfits for Dopey.
> 
> *Reality*:  You need to pack 12 outfits for Dopey. 4 for good temperatures, 4 for ice skating temperatures and 4 to wear on the surface of the sun. Oh, and make sure you have accessories to support running in the rain under any of those conditions.
> 
> While watching the weather forecast can be an entertaining sport on its own merits leading up to the race weekend, I advise not relying on it too much more than 12-24 hours before the race. The weather down there can and does change with very little notice and it pays to be ready for all conditions.



And don't forget, you also need to plan for standing around in the corrals freezing your ears off vs actually running!


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: A little late in the week, but like some of you the hardest part of training now is fitting it in. I make running a priority which isn't always appreciated when the house is a disaster. I ran the Hartford Marathon on October 9th so am just now doing longer runs. I had a rough 10 mile run that became 4 with lots of walking. Legs were fine, just light headed. Ran 15 last weekend with no issue. Being in update NY I really do like this training weather, anywhere between 30 and 50 is perfect for me. Can't believe how close it is.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DISfam2401 said:


> And don't forget, you also need to plan for standing around in the corrals freezing your ears off vs actually running!


That's why I like to use bigger headbands that can fit over my ears if necessary. I also like purchasing inexpensive jackets at Walmart/Target before the race and then discarding them once I no longer need them because I know that Disney donates those jackets so someone else will receive the benefit of what is essentially a brand new jacket.


----------



## The Expert

I use cheap tube socks for arm warmers -- just cut out the toes. And you can toss them along the course without guilt!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

With the weather swings, I’m now worried about fitting in everything in a carry-on.  I’m doing one race, but that means planning for every possible scenario.  I have UA cold gear, not cold gear, and everything I could possibly layer under a costume.  Plus what about ponchos in case it rains?  With everything that I might need for the race and before/after, I may actually have to check luggage for once!


----------



## camaker

DisneyParrothead said:


> With the weather swings, I’m now worried about fitting in everything in a carry-on.  I’m doing one race, but that means planning for every possible scenario.  I have UA cold gear, not cold gear, and everything I could possibly layer under a costume.  Plus what about ponchos in case it rains?  With everything that I might need for the race and before/after, I may actually have to check luggage for once!



I could never fit all my Dopey gear into a carry-on, but I have found the vacuum bags you can get for clothes storage to be very helpful for condensing things down and minimizing the volume taken up in the suitcase.  They work especially well for throwaway corral clothes.


----------



## jrsharp21

camaker said:


> I could never fit all my Dopey gear into a carry-on, but I have found the vacuum bags you can get for clothes storage to be very helpful for condensing things down and minimizing the volume taken up in the suitcase.  They work especially well for throwaway corral clothes.



How do you find a vacuum to use them on the way back?


----------



## jrsharp21

DisneyParrothead said:


> With the weather swings, I’m now worried about fitting in everything in a carry-on.  I’m doing one race, but that means planning for every possible scenario.  I have UA cold gear, not cold gear, and everything I could possibly layer under a costume.  Plus what about ponchos in case it rains?  With everything that I might need for the race and before/after, I may actually have to check luggage for once!



I have almost convinced myself that I am bringing max baggage with me, two carry ons and two suitcases. Between all the running clothes, the clothes to change into as soon as the run is over to get out of the sweaty clothes, clothes for the parks, three pairs of shoes, massage gun, TENS unit, going to be packing a lot of things. I feel like I am going to be doing what I always tell my wife what not to do.


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> How do you find a vacuum to use them on the way back?



If you use it primarily for corral throwaway clothes, you’ve got two scenarios:


You need them, so they get tossed at the start of the races and there’s no need to re-pack them at the end of the weekend
You don’t need them, so you leave them vacuum sealed for the trip home
There are obviously conditions in between, but you’ll just have to squeeze as much air out manually if you re-pack in them for the trip home.


----------



## pluto377

I find it helps to roll my clothes.  Now if I could find a way to shrink my sneakers...


----------



## ef22

pluto377 said:


> I find it helps to roll my clothes.  Now if I could find a way to shrink my sneakers...


I wish we could shrink our sneakers, but it does help to pack several pairs of socks in them to save space in your suitcase


----------



## PrincessV

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone else drive themselves crazy planning on what to wear each day for the Dopey? Been picking up shorts and singlets and then stopped because never know what the weather will be. It's not me to sit back and wait until the last minute to plan things out. But I guess in this case I will need to wait and see what the weather forecast is as it gets closer.


As a Floridian, I HIGHLY recommend the Bring It All And Check Weather The Night Before And Again When You Get Up method for Marathon Weekend. I always have a loose idea of what I'd like to wear per race - a certain shirt and/or headwear, usually - and then layer/unlayer around that. To be fair, I drive, so I can bring as much as I feel like hauling, and I rent a place with a washer and dryer, which makes it easy to reuse things like tights and jackets. But with a starting point of a singlet and shorts as your base, you can then add sleeves, or tights, or a long sleeve shirt, or a jacket, or a hat, or gloves, or all of the above! Plus throwaway layers, of course. $3 fleece blankets from Walmart are great, cheap knit gloves, old sweatshirts/fleece jackets/PJ bottoms. I've come home from race weekends with nearly all of my "throwaway" gear that wasn't needed, but I've never, EVER regretted having plenty of options available; I've definitely regretted not having enough.


----------



## jrsharp21

As a former baseball player and the dad of a current high school/travel baseball player, the #1 rule when flying with baseball gear is never pack your absolute essentials and things hard to replace in your checked luggage. So my son always packs his numerous baseball gloves in his carry on. If those were lost, it would be very tough to replace and have broken in right away. Going the same route with my running shoes for that week. Those running shoes will be going in my carry on. Clothes you can go grab somewhere on a whim. Breaking in new shoes in a day would be tough.


----------



## Naomeri

jrsharp21 said:


> As a former baseball player and the dad of a current high school/travel baseball player, the #1 rule when flying with baseball gear is never pack your absolute essentials and things hard to replace in your checked luggage. So my son always packs his numerous baseball gloves in his carry on. If those were lost, it would be very tough to replace and have broken in right away. Going the same route with my running shoes for that week. Those running shoes will be going in my carry on. Clothes you can go grab somewhere on a whim. Breaking in new shoes in a day would be tough.


That’s exactly my plan for Princess Weekend.  All shoes, socks, and basic running gear will be in my possession the whole time.  Costume accessories and regular clothes can be delayed/lost, but if I don’t have shoes and gear, I’m not running.  Yay for Southwest and not nickel and dime-ing people out of bringing carry-ons.


----------



## The Expert

jrsharp21 said:


> How do you find a vacuum to use them on the way back?



The bags I have don't require a vacuum. They do have a valve if you have one (which I usually do as DVC), or you can roll and squeeze the air out.


----------



## michigandergirl

camaker said:


> *Common misconception: * You need 4 outfits for Dopey.
> 
> *Reality*:  You need to pack 12 outfits for Dopey. 4 for good temperatures, 4 for ice skating temperatures and 4 to wear on the surface of the sun. Oh, and make sure you have accessories to support running in the rain under any of those conditions.
> 
> While watching the weather forecast can be an entertaining sport on its own merits leading up to the race weekend, I advise not relying on it too much more than 12-24 hours before the race. The weather down there can and does change with very little notice and it pays to be ready for all conditions.





RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Newbie here! I’m currently training for my first half marathon (Disney Princess Half) and I’ve realized I need a better solution to my phone holding situation. I have been running with it shoved in my shirt but it’s not working now that my distances are getting longer. Do people use the things that strap on to your arm? Thanks for any advice!



Correct! And if you are already an "overpacker", then prepare to pay overweight baggage fees. Yes, that was me.


----------



## HangWithMerida

pluto377 said:


> I find it helps to roll my clothes.  Now if I could find a way to shrink my sneakers...



Packing cubes are also amazing! It is shocking how much you can fit into a packing cube! The shoes really are the space sucker.


----------



## stitchsnk

It's been 7 weeks since I compound fractured my big toe and I am cleared to start running again. Tried to keep up my cardio with my fan bike, but not the same muscles. I'll get out there tomorrow to see where I'm at with just a few miles. Going to be a rough marathon!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

jrsharp21 said:


> Going the same route with my running shoes for that week. Those running shoes will be going in my carry on.



Totally agree! We always pack shoes and running costumes in carry-on.  We work too hard on them to risk them getting lost!




ef22 said:


> I wish we could shrink our sneakers, but it does help to pack several pairs of socks in them to save space in your suitcase



I've done this exact thing.  You can cram a lot into a couple pairs of shoes!


----------



## azrivest

HangWithMerida said:


> Packing cubes are also amazing! It is shocking how much you can fit into a packing cube! The shoes really are the space sucker.



Any packing cube recommendations?


----------



## camaker

azrivest said:


> Any packing cube recommendations?



I got 2 sets from eBags and they work great. They’ve got a good range of sizes and colors.


----------



## jrsharp21

I am intrigued now by these packing cubes.


----------



## ZellyB

camaker said:


> I got 2 sets from eBags and they work great. They’ve got a goo range of sizes and colors.



We also got ours from eBags several years ago.  Love them!


----------



## HangWithMerida

azrivest said:


> Any packing cube recommendations?


We have a few different versions. Brand is probably not super important. Go for a set with a variety of sizes. It's easier to tetris your suitcase together without wasted space. 
Our family also has different colors for each person so when we take big trips with multiple suitcases, it is easy to know whose clothes are whose. Then we mix the cubes into different suitcases so that if 1 bag gets lost, no one is without everything. Everyone may lose something but at least we have some clothes to put on each body in the meantime.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

jrsharp21 said:


> As a former baseball player and the dad of a current high school/travel baseball player, the #1 rule when flying with baseball gear is never pack your absolute essentials and things hard to replace in your checked luggage. So my son always packs his numerous baseball gloves in his carry on. If those were lost, it would be very tough to replace and have broken in right away. Going the same route with my running shoes for that week. Those running shoes will be going in my carry on. Clothes you can go grab somewhere on a whim. Breaking in new shoes in a day would be tough.


Absolutely!  I’m packing my running gear and layers, plus a couple items for every day clothes.  If I go the checked luggage route, everything else goes in there.  I figure I can bring my TENS and Epsom salts with that, plus a small fan for white noise.  I can at least try to have everything like at home before a race.


----------



## Herding_Cats

michigandergirl said:


> Correct! And if you are already an "overpacker", then prepare to pay overweight baggage fees. Yes, that was me.



when DH and I travel, we cram as much as we can into our carryons and “personal item” backpacks, and then pack a suitcase inside our biggest suitcase so we have an entire bag to bring back stuff, but we only have to pay for one suitcase down, and 2 back (instead of 2 each way.) Or in the case of our anniversary trip a little over a year ago: go to TJ Max the day before we leave and buy an extra suitcase because we couldn’t make everything fit.


----------



## NewYKRunner

I know this is a little off topic for this thread but I can't find any discussions about it and our trip revolves around MW 2022, so.... has it been discussed anywhere when the parks might require vaccinations like the cruise line?  5-11 year olds were just approved in Canada today and the roll out could cause it to take longer for them to be fully vaccinated than the January 13 date given for the cruise line.  It could be unfortunate for international visitors if the parks followed suit and had such a close deadline basing it all off the approval in the US.


----------



## ZellyB

NewYKRunner said:


> I know this is a little off topic for this thread but I can't find any discussions about it and our trip revolves around MW 2022, so.... has it been discussed anywhere when the parks might require vaccinations like the cruise line?  5-11 year olds were just approved in Canada today and the roll out could cause it to take longer for them to be fully vaccinated than the January 13 date given for the cruise line.  It could be unfortunate for international visitors if the parks followed suit and had such a close deadline basing it all off the approval in the US.


If the parks were going to be requiring vaccinations, they'd have done so already.  Also in Florida, the governor put out an executive order (I think that's what it was) banning business from requiring vaccines for customers.


----------



## NewYKRunner

ZellyB said:


> If the parks were going to be requiring vaccinations, they'd have done so already.  Also in Florida, the governor put out an executive order (I think that's what it was) banning business from requiring vaccines for customers.


Oh right, I always forget about the governors stance on it all.


----------



## 1lilspark

NewYKRunner said:


> I know this is a little off topic for this thread but I can't find any discussions about it and our trip revolves around MW 2022, so.... has it been discussed anywhere when the parks might require vaccinations like the cruise line?  5-11 year olds were just approved in Canada today and the roll out could cause it to take longer for them to be fully vaccinated than the January 13 date given for the cruise line.  It could be unfortunate for international visitors if the parks followed suit and had such a close deadline basing it all off the approval in the US.


Disneyland could eventually have one if Orange County CA has a mandate like LA county does causing universal Hollywood to have one at present as for world nope… the only reason the cruise ships have one is cause they wouldn’t be able to dock at most ports without one


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: Overall training has been going well - happy with my pace but seem to have "tweaked" my knee in the last week so adjusting my training accordingly. Weird coincidence that it's the same knee I hurt at the same point in my training in 2016 getting ready for the Goofy. In the words of Dr. Henry Jones Jr, "it's not the years, its the mileage"


----------



## matt and beth

camaker said:


> If you use it primarily for corral throwaway clothes, you’ve got two scenarios:
> 
> 
> You need them, so they get tossed at the start of the races and there’s no need to re-pack them at the end of the weekend
> You don’t need them, so you leave them vacuum sealed for the trip home
> There are obviously conditions in between, but you’ll just have to squeeze as much air out manually if you re-pack in them for the trip home.


I’ve seen a few comments about throw aways.  Never been that cold despite running a few races with snow on the ground.  But wondering if there’s some disposable covers that can be purchased like they wrap around you after a race.  Does anyone know of anything?


----------



## Jason Bryer

How many pairs of shoes does everyone bring? I tend to bring 3, one pair for the 5k and half, another for the 10k and full, and a third for walking (which are typically of a different type, I like Brooks adrenaline for running but the ghosts for walking). If you count Birkenstocks then I have a fourth for getting to the pool/hot tub.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

matt and beth said:


> I’ve seen a few comments about throw aways.  Never been that cold despite running a few races with snow on the ground.  But wondering if there’s some disposable covers that can be purchased like they wrap around you after a race.  Does anyone know of anything?


Amazon has Mylar types.


----------



## NewYKRunner

matt and beth said:


> I’ve seen a few comments about throw aways.  Never been that cold despite running a few races with snow on the ground.  But wondering if there’s some disposable covers that can be purchased like they wrap around you after a race.  Does anyone know of anything?





DisneyParrothead said:


> Amazon has Mylar types.


That’s what Nike handed out when my wife did the women’s half in San Fran. Amazingly well done by Nike overall.


----------



## Sara W

At the W&D half they told everyone to drop their mylar blankets before the start because they messed with the chip mats.
On a more personal note- buying them to toss quickly is a huge waste and increase in trash. They collect discarded clothes and donate them to shelters. Please consider this option to reduce waste as well as helping others that could really benefit from warm clothes.


----------



## mmm_texas

matt and beth said:


> I’ve seen a few comments about throw aways.  Never been that cold despite running a few races with snow on the ground.  But wondering if there’s some disposable covers that can be purchased like they wrap around you after a race.  Does anyone know of anything?


runDisney handed out mylar "blankets" at the end of both the 10K and the half marathon at this month's Wine & Dine events.


----------



## camaker

matt and beth said:


> I’ve seen a few comments about throw aways.  Never been that cold despite running a few races with snow on the ground.  But wondering if there’s some disposable covers that can be purchased like they wrap around you after a race.  Does anyone know of anything?



I’ve seen a lot of comments from colder climate runners that they felt much colder than normal for the temps at Disney and chalked it up to the higher humidity resulting in the temp having more “bite”. Hopefully you’ll be fine, but I’d suggest being prepared just in case.

I tend to be susceptible to cold and start wearing tights, long sleeves and gloves in temps many here consider singlet weather.  To help with this, I buy 10-packs of Mylar blankets on Amazon for ~$10. They’re not the warmest, but they get the job done in the corrals and they come in such small, compact packages that they fit easily in a pocket if they’re not needed. Even if you don’t want to hold onto an unused one through the race, you’re only out a dollar if you choose to toss it.


----------



## matt and beth

camaker said:


> I’ve seen a lot of comments from colder climate runners that they felt much colder than normal for the temps at Disney and chalked it up to the higher humidity resulting in the temp having more “bite”. Hopefully you’ll be fine, but I’d suggest being prepared just in case.
> 
> I tend to be susceptible to cold and start wearing tights, long sleeves and gloves in temps many here consider singlet weather.  To help with this, I buy 10-packs of Mylar blankets on Amazon for ~$10. They’re not the warmest, but they get the job done in the corrals and they come in such small, compact packages that they fit easily in a pocket if they’re not needed. Even if you don’t want to hold onto an unused one through the race, you’re only out a dollar if you choose to toss it.


This is all good information.  Being from Michigan and work outside most of the year I’ve always said I’d prefer 20’s over 30’s because the moisture/humidity seems to be frozen.  We will buy some Mylars just in case.    For clarity does the Mylar help if there is no sun?


----------



## camaker

matt and beth said:


> This is all good information.  Being from Michigan and work outside most of the year I’ve always said I’d prefer 20’s over 30’s because the moisture/humidity seems to be frozen.  We will buy some Mylars just in case.    For clarity does the Mylar help if there is no sun?



Absolutely. It works by trapping your body’s heat and holding it in. No sun required. The downside is that windy conditions can render them much less effective unless you can get yourself wrapped up so that there’s no flapping.


----------



## Jillfo

matt and beth said:


> For clarity does the Mylar help if there is no sun?


Yes.  You wear it shiny side in and it reflects your body heat.

Large garbage bags with slits cut for your head and arms are great at the start of the race.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

azrivest said:


> Any packing cube recommendations?


We got ours through Amazon.


----------



## jrsharp21

DisneyParrothead said:


> Absolutely!  I’m packing my running gear and layers, plus a couple items for every day clothes.  If I go the checked luggage route, everything else goes in there.  I figure I can bring my TENS and Epsom salts with that, plus a small fan for white noise.  I can at least try to have everything like at home before a race.



I am also a white noise sleeper. I have a small white noise machine at home I used to take with me. It doesn’t take much room at all. But what i find now that is more convenient is that I downloaded an app called WhiteNoiseHD on my iPad. I put that on the fan noise setting, put the iPad on the nightstand near the bed, and turn up the volume on my iPad. Works pretty well.


----------



## jrsharp21

Jason Bryer said:


> How many pairs of shoes does everyone bring? I tend to bring 3, one pair for the 5k and half, another for the 10k and full, and a third for walking (which are typically of a different type, I like Brooks adrenaline for running but the ghosts for walking). If you count Birkenstocks then I have a fourth for getting to the pool/hot tub.



That is the same game plan I have. 2 pairs for the Dopey and a pair for the parks.


----------



## marty3d

jrsharp21 said:


> That is the same game plan I have. 2 pairs for the Dopey and a pair for the parks.


Similar for me - though I can run at least the 5 and 10 in any of the three pairs I’m bringing. in the event Of multiple days of downpours I want to be sure I have dry shoes for the half and full.


----------



## 1lilspark

Leaning toward getting a cheap hoodie or an old fleece blanket for corals


----------



## The Expert

I've seen old or thrift store bathrobes in corrals too.


----------



## HangWithMerida

camaker said:


> I’ve seen a lot of comments from colder climate runners that they felt much colder than normal for the temps at Disney and chalked it up to the higher humidity resulting in the temp having more “bite”. Hopefully you’ll be fine, but I’d suggest being prepared just in case.
> 
> I tend to be susceptible to cold and start wearing tights, long sleeves and gloves in temps many here consider singlet weather.  To help with this, I buy 10-packs of Mylar blankets on Amazon for ~$10. They’re not the warmest, but they get the job done in the corrals and they come in such small, compact packages that they fit easily in a pocket if they’re not needed. Even if you don’t want to hold onto an unused one through the race, you’re only out a dollar if you choose to toss it.


Absolutely. People see the raw numbers and think it will feel nice. Usually, it does feel pretty nice once you are running, but you can't ignore the corral wait time which is significant. And the corrals are in a huge open parking lot with no surrounding structures to break the wind. Every race I have done at disney has come with a pretty cutting wind in the morning.  If you take the time to do a warmup and don't have throwaways to keep those muscles warm, you will be completely cooled down by the time you start.


----------



## HangWithMerida

The Expert said:


> I've seen old or thrift store bathrobes in corrals too.


This is actually a really good idea! They have sleeves and are long enough to cover most of your legs but are easy to take off with running shoes on. I may use this one for my next race!


----------



## SheHulk

The Expert said:


> I've seen old or thrift store bathrobes in corrals too.





HangWithMerida said:


> This is actually a really good idea! They have sleeves and are long enough to cover most of your legs but are easy to take off with running shoes on. I may use this one for my next race!


Yup I've done this and it's great. In 2017, I  planned to only wear my bathrobe in the corrals, but it stayed so cold I kept it until I entered MK. Hated to part with it, but I hated even more having MK/castle pics with an old ratty bathrobe over my princess-y running outfit!


----------



## MissLiss279

I usually get $3 fleece blankets from Walmart. I can wear then like a cape - tie a knot in front and hold it closed, or just sit on it if it’s not too cold. If it is really cold and windy, I will add a Mylar blanket that I saved from a previous race over it.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning RunDisney all-stars! We are 44 days from the start of Marathon Weekend!

With less than 7 weeks to go, this week’s Sundays are for Disney is about planning. Specifically, how do you plan to spend the time you’re not running?

I’m a parks addict, so I plan on heading to the parks every day I’m down there. I’m still debating my first day plans.

Friday: Expo. Current plan is Epcot because I want two shots at shooting Harmonious and I don’t know what state I’ll be in Monday night (but I can guess). That said, I’m strongly debating doing DHS instead to try to do ROTR and other favorites. Hurricane Hannah’s at 3 regardless of which park I choose.

Saturday: Half. Magic Kingdom. No meal plans.

Sunday: Full. Magic Kingdom. Late Ohana ADR.

Monday: DATW. Epcot. Via Napoli lunch.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD:
Thur Expo, casually stroll around Epcot (told Sister she has my full permission to stay for harmonious after I tap out and skyliner back to AOA around 7ish)
Friday 10K, Magic (depending on crowds, weather and general vibes may hop to Epcot cause harmonious > enchantment in our opinion)
Saturday studios at least till our cantina reservation at 5 after that may hop or go to springs depending on crowd/mood
Sunday animal kingdom though if kitetales is canceled again like it was on our day in November we may just tap out and head home


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I fly in Wednesday and will hit the expo after checking in.  I do need to work a little bit when I’m there so I’ll be taking advantage of the wifi.  I have scheduled EPCOT Friday if I need to stay close to my hotel after the 10k, but if my manager is fine with it, I’ll reschedule for the Magic Kingdom.  I also figure a nap will be needed as well.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Wednesday: expo, lunch at Sanaa, grocery run, maybe DS or something.

Thursday: MK. Early dinner at Skipper Canteen, fireworks for sure.

Friday: DH is running the 10k. Lunch at Terralina. Art of Disney. Maybe the HH meetup (he thinks it’s weird that I want to meet strangers from the internet), skyliner tour.

Saturday: half for me. Brunch at Homecomin’ and try to recover for Sunday.

Sunday: full for me. Move to Boulder Ridge for the last night. Hot tub.

Monday: 6am flight and then a 4.5 hour drive home and probably a basketball game for my oldest.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: My plans have somewhat changed as a result of my niece and nephew being I’m town longer than expected.

Wednesday: Early flights, head to Disney Springs, Splitsville for lunch and bowling (trying for the first time, though it would be fun for the kids), Expo, checking into our rental, pool and relax, early to bed for 5k

Thursday: 5k, Hollywood Studios, Skyliner to CBR, dinner at Sebastian’s, back to rental, asleep for 10k

Friday: 10k, Magic Kingdom, late lunch @ Plaza, possibly waiting for fireworks, back home, asleep for Half. This was the big change to my schedule. Wasn’t planning on a park, now we might be staying at one late into the night. Half gonna be rough.

Saturday: Half, rest and relaxation at rental, possibly dining at Disney Springs, asleep very early for full.

Sunday: Full, rest and relaxation at rental.

Monday: Magic Kingdom, lunch at Steakhouse 71, back to MK for fireworks

Tuesday: Relaxed day at Epcot.

We will likely get Genie+ for Thursday and Friday to make sure the kids can get on everything. Definitely not getting it Monday and Tuesday as those days are specifically to wind down and do whatever comes.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Wednesday: get in, get my 5k bib, get my DW her Dopey bib.  Get to Epcot, Lunch at S220, see if we can stay up for the fireworks.

Thursday: 5k then MK.  Lunch at Skipper Canteen.  Dessert party is in the cards.

Friday: she runs the 10k, then to DHS.

Saturday: her half.  Back in Dopey 2018, I made this a rest day.  She was bored, so we went to DAK. now it's mandatory.  Dinner at Sanaa.

Sunday: she's got her Marathon, I'm going to chase her using Disney transportation.  I tried to do the 4 parks while she's running, but limited hopping is going to be an issue this year.  I'll still figure it out.  Then MK for pictures and celebration dinner at White Castle somewhere nice!


----------



## Princess KP

Herding_Cats said:


> Maybe the HH meetup (he thinks it’s weird that I want to meet strangers from the internet)


I thought the same thing. I was hesitant to go to my first meetup, especially alone, but I am so glad I did. I have made some really good friends through this group. 
You can always just walk by and if we don’t look like serial killers to you, stop for a drink or two…


----------



## Herding_Cats

Princess KP said:


> I thought the same thing. I was hesitant to go to my first meetup, especially alone, but I am so glad I did. I have made some really good friends through this group.
> You can always just walk by and if we don’t look like serial killers to you, stop for a drink or two…



I’m hoping to at least stop by and be able to see faces from “team not so fast” for the half and full. It’s going to depend on the toddler probably.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: Our plans outside of running aren't that exciting, but I'm so looking forward to it!

- Tuesday: fly in late and sleep at MCO Hyatt
- Wednesday: arrive at AKL, expo at opening, late Steakhouse 71 lunch, maybe monorail to Trader Sam's, then Lyft back to AKL
- Thursday: 5k, Disney Springs for lunch, hoping to get Gideons cookies and Polite Pig for the first time, also get a customized Dopey ornament at the Disney Christmas Shop.
- Friday: 10k, eat, nap, read a book on AKL balcony, Sanaa for dinner
- Saturday: Half, eat, nap, eat (Boma?)
- Sunday: Full, eat, nap, eat (Boma?). Need to decide which night to do Boma.
- Monday: Epcot, lunch ADR somewhere, hoping to join a Dis meet up!
- Tuesday: fly home

I still need to figure out transportation to/from MCO... either book a car service or just wing it with Lyft.


----------



## jrsharp21

SAFD:

Tuesday night - flying in and get to Orlando around 11pm. Checking into Holiday Inn Disney Springs.

Wednesday - Working in the morning and then heading over to the expo at 10am. After that, heading over to Epcot. Going to buy a ILL for Remy around noon and then grab some fish n chips for lunch. Back to the room to work until 5pm and then off to Hollywood Studios until park close.

Thursday - 5k and then back to the room to work. Log off around 2pm and then heading over to Magic Kingdom until around 8pm.

Friday - 10k and then checking out of Holiday Inn and checking into Port Orleans Riverside. Dropping my luggage there and then headed to the airport to pick up my family. Then hitting up the expo on the way back so that my wife can check in. Afterwards plan to stroll the POR grounds and then head over to Disney Springs. We have an ADR for Rainforest Cafe around 5pm. Afterward will do some shopping and then back to the hotel.

Saturday - Half marathon. Kids will be going to the parks while my wife and I run. As soon as we are done and clean up we will meet them at Magic Kingdom. Corn dog and funnel cake will be on the to do list. Then we plan on park hopping over to DHS that afternoon. The kids job is to get us a ILL for ROTR for that evening.

Sunday - Full marathon for me. The rest of the family will be at Epcot. They are going to get a ILL for Remy and then hang out to meet me at the finish line. After cleaning up we will head to MK around 2pm and hang out until close. We have a dinner reservation for 7:45 at The Plaza Restaurant. So will be nice to close out the trip with a nice meal and leaving to an empty park.

Monday we have a 9am flight home.


----------



## dobball23

SAFD: We have a long trip planned and will only be in the parks one day (and that will be nearly a week after Marathon Weekend).

Jan. 5: Erica (my wife) and I arrive @9:40 a.m. Check in to All Star Music. Hit expo to pick up Dopey bib (me) and 5K bib (Erica). Dinner at Sanaa.
Jan. 6: Bus to DHS for a Skyliner tour. Check out Riviera. Eat lunch at Spyglass Grill at CBR (if it is open). Miniature golf? Dinner at Three Bridges at Coronado.
Jan. 7: My parents arrive. Move to POFQ. Beignets at POFQ. Hang out at resort and then dinner at Beaches & Cream (hopefully! reservation has been tough to get and this was my dad's request)
Jan. 8: Breakfast at Trail's End after half marathon. Explore Fort Wilderness. Dinner at Disney Springs (collection of quick service)
Jan. 9: Lunch at Sassagoula Float Works. Take monorail around to resorts and explore. Boat to Wilderness Lodge for dinner at Whispering Canyon.
Jan. 10: My parents leave. We head to Port Canaveral for 4-night cruise on the Dream with Erica's parents.
Jan. 14: Return to Disney World. Check back in to POFQ with Erica's parents. 
Jan. 15: Take Erica's mom to Magic Kingdom for her first-ever visit to a Disney theme park.
Jan. 16: Fly home (last flight of night). Hoping to get some Gideon's cookies at Disney Springs.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I have no park plans yet--no ticket.  I have decided though, that I'm going to Lounge hop my way through this trip to do Cocktails and Apps for dinners.

Previous SAFD:  I apparently spoke too soon about my calf "injury" clearing up.  It hasn't, and I'm trying to figure out what to do about it.

ETA: I also just chipped a tooth, so I guess it's good tomorrow is a rest day. Hope my dentist can fit me in.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@jmasgat hoping your calf heals!!

SAFD:
Well this is a longer trip for my family.  We are new to DVC and had points burning a hole in our pockets!  We are going for several days before the races, would prefer do this after the races but the girls school made that impossible this year.

we are going on Friday, 12/31 and staying at Poly for one night, then moving to Wilderness Lodge for remanded off the trip.

Sunday, 1/2- HS and hopefully ROTR!
Monday, 1/3 - Epcot
Tuesday, 1/4  - AK
Wednesday, 1/5 - Expo & MK
Thursday, 1/6 - whole family doing 5k & Epcot
Friday,1/7 - I am doing 10k & family at MK
Saturday, 1/8 - DD & I am doing Half, rest day and Disney Springs
Sunday, 1/9 - I am doing full, dinner somewhere (can’t remember)…
Monday,1/10 - MK and pack
Tuesday,1/11- fly home

So excited!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  
Friday—get up really early and drive down. Go to MCO and pick up DS24, who should land around lunchtime. Get something to eat and hopefully,  go to the HH meetup (I thought it was at 2:00, not 3:00?  Someone please set me straight on the time). Go to the expo. Depending when the room is ready, check in at OKW at some point (not DVC, but rented points for first time).  Greet DS’s girlfriend when she arrives that evening, then have an early night. 
Saturday—DH, DS, and I are all running the half. Get something to eat and clean up, then go to DS. Late afternoon meal at Terralina. 
Sunday—DH and I are running the full. DS and his GF are going to Epcot, so we hope to see them as we run through. That evening, drinks at Wine Bar George, then dinner at Frontera.
Monday—MK for all four of us, with dinner at Skipper’s. Stay for the fireworks.  
Tuesday—take DS and his GF to MCO, then move to AKL for a resort day. Dinner at Sanaa. 
Wednesday— drive home.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: (I am traveling with one of my running buddies, who is not on the Dis boards, so won't be going to HH)

Friday - early AM flight, check into AKL then head to expo. MK after expo stuff is done, will probably get Genie + this day. Dinner at Skipper Canteen. Try to not be tempted to stay for fireworks and go to bed like a good runner...
Saturday - Half, then off to HS for the day after cleaning up.  Not sure about Genie +, will probably fork over the $ for ROTR ILL though. Dinner at Mama Melrose. 
Sunday - Full, then AK for the day. Dinner at Boma.  Possibly head to MK or Epcot for fireworks if the timing works out and I am still upright! 
Monday - enjoy not setting my alarm for 2:30 AM and then head to Epcot - hoping to meet up for some of DATW, although I have to fly home Monday evening so will probably only have a couple of drinks!


----------



## CP3uhoh

gosalyn_mallard said:


> SAFD: Our plans outside of running aren't that exciting, but I'm so looking forward to it!
> 
> - Tuesday: fly in late and sleep at MCO Hyatt
> - Wednesday: arrive at AKL, expo at opening, late Steakhouse 71 lunch, maybe monorail to Trader Sam's, then Lyft back to AKL
> - Thursday: 5k, Disney Springs for lunch, hoping to get Gideons cookies and Polite Pig for the first time, also get a customized Dopey ornament at the Disney Christmas Shop.
> - Friday: 10k, eat, nap, read a book on AKL balcony, Sanaa for dinner
> - Saturday: Half, eat, nap, eat (Boma?)
> - Sunday: Full, eat, nap, eat (Boma?). Need to decide which night to do Boma.
> - Monday: Epcot, lunch ADR somewhere, hoping to join a Dis meet up!
> - Tuesday: fly home
> 
> I still need to figure out transportation to/from MCO... either book a car service or just wing it with Lyft.


Had Boma after the 10K Saturday and prior to running the half on Sunday and PRed the half of that helps. One of our favorites now even without the PR


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: I have a plan… my plan is to not post my plans on the inter webs


----------



## garneska

I too thought HH meet up was Friday at 2. Regardless I plan to do the HH meet up but have dinner at Topolino’s that night. 

Friday, I am doing the 10k.
Saturday, DH is doing the half.  With Homecomin for brunch.
Sunday, I am doing the marathon.  
monday, Epcot and Space220 for dinner.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: We haven't finalized our park days yet, but I'm thinking we'll do:
Friday: AK/Expo
Saturday: DHS
Sunday: Epcot (we are at CB, so this should hopefully be a good option for DH to get to the park/finish line and back with the skyliner. He got stuck on a bus for over an hour in 2019 trying to get to the finish line, so we want to avoid that if possible this time.) 
Monday: MK


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:
Wednesday-arrive and go to the expo
Thursday- 5K, rest, 5:30pm Cirque Show
Friday- 10K, move from ASMo to BCV, HS- I only really want to go to Galaxy's Edge, maybe HH meet up?
Saturday- Half, rest day, Beaches and Cream for late lunch
Sunday- Full, EP- hoping to get on Remy, Le Cellier early dinner, eat all the desserts
Monday- MK and fly home

I'll be back in March for a family vacation so I don't plan on spending a lot of time in the parks and if the weather is warm it may be even less than I have planned now.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

Plans a bit in flux as my DD cannot run with me now, so appears will be a solo trip again.

Thurs: Drive down, hit the expo then some time in AK with dinner at Nomad Lounge.
Fri: 10-K followed by a little time in HS.  Planning on trying to hit a couple meet ups in the afternoon and then the charity I am running for is hosting a dinner.
Sat:  HM then maybe a little time back in Epcot.  Dinner at Disney Springs.  May change current plans since now solo and prefer to find a bar or quick service to sit at rather than table service currently reserved.
Sun:  Try not to die in marathon, followed by MK and celebratory steak for dinner in Disney Springs.
Monday: Maybe HS for a bit before I begin the trek home.


----------



## PrincessV

matt and beth said:


> I’ve seen a few comments about throw aways.  Never been that cold despite running a few races with snow on the ground.  But wondering if there’s some disposable covers that can be purchased like they wrap around you after a race.  Does anyone know of anything?


As others have said, you can buy Mylar blankets very cheaply. I use them, but find they work best over warm throwaway layers. We've had years when the wind chill was in the teens: sitting/standing in that for an hour or more pre-race gets very, very cold! I'm a big fan of fleece: fleece jacket, blanket, bathrobe, sweatpants, etc. - fleece is really good at creating warmth, and the Mylar on top traps it in and cuts the wind.



Jason Bryer said:


> How many pairs of shoes does everyone bring?


For Dopey, I bring 2-3 pairs: I could do 1 pair for 5K and half, and a 2nd pair for 10K and full, but I like having a spare in case of rain. Outside of the races, I'll have 2 pairs of non-running shoes, plus Crocs I use as slippers in my room.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I don't spend much time in the parks on race weekends - 
Wed. mostly gets eaten up with expo, moving into my resort, grocery shopping, and early bedtime.
Thurs. I usually make it to a park for lunch and a couple hours of light touring.
Fri. the same.
Sat. nope - rest and saving my legs.
Sun. maybe for dinner and fireworks if I'm not too tired after the marathon.
Mon. Medal day at MK!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: oops all of these responses made me realize, I hadn't thought at all about when I would go to the expo and pick up my bib etc! Have to fit that into my plans somewhere.
It will be the first time both of my kids come to Disney with us in a few years. The older is a young adult and too cool for school. We finally convinced him to come this time, and it may be the last time we are all there together, so I want to make sure we do all the things he used to like, and also see Galaxy's Edge because that's the big draw for him. The younger one comes down all the time, and will come down a few more trips with us this year, so he will go with the flow mostly. His focus is all the new 50th anniversary treats! 
We didn't make a park reservation for Epcot, but have multiple days at the other parks. We are staying at the Dolphin and figured we will park hop over there a few times for food/drinks. Nobody is so crazy about rides etc in Epcot right now, that we wanted to burn a park reservation on it.
Still trying to get those Ohana and Biergarten reservations, but no dice so far.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

Question for the ladies: Does anyone have a good method to secure a tutu for a race costume? I have worn one in the past and it drove me crazy riding up to my waist instead of staying on my hips. I'm afraid safety pins will rub my skin and also drive me crazy. Other methods?


----------



## The Expert

SAFD -- Still a bit squishy, but this is the plan so far:

*Wednesday:* Land on redeye at 5:45am; pick up rental car, get coffee and breakfast on the way to drop stuff at VGF bell services. Run over to MK for a few hours. I don't want to deal with opening morning lines at the expo, and I've always gone early afternoon and had good luck. I also have family coming over from the Tampa area (ETA tbd) who will need to check in for the 10K. Early dinner at Trattoria, then head to the room to settle in. DH arrives late after some work obligations. 
*Thursday:* 5K, pack up and drop stuff at BWV bell services, meet the fam at Studios, Brown Derby lunch. When room is ready, make a grocery run and head back to unpack and settle early. Dinner from QS on the Boardwalk or maybe make something in the room.
*Friday: *10K with stepdad, Olivia's late breakfast, HH meetup, probably some Epcot time.
*Saturday:* Half, Skipper Canteen lunch, spend some time walking around MK.
*Sunday:* Full, Beaches and Cream treat, Florida family heads home before my early first-Dopey-celebration dinner with DH at Citricos!
*Monday:* DH heads home early for work obligations, but I am staying to join the DATW celebration I missed out on in 2020 after my first full.
*Tuesday: *Early flight home.


----------



## PrincessV

runningDisneygirl said:


> Question for the ladies: Does anyone have a good method to secure a tutu for a race costume? I have worn one in the past and it drove me crazy riding up to my waist instead of staying on my hips. I'm afraid safety pins will rub my skin and also drive me crazy. Other methods?


I've never worn a tutu, but I do use safety pins to keep Sparkle Athletic skirts in place on top of leggings/shorts and have never had any issue with them. I put both items on the night before and pin the skirt in place, then take the whole thing off as one piece. It's ready to roll the next morning without fooling around with pin placement. I've found placing pins in roughly the 2, 4, 8 and 10 o'clock positions, if you think of your hips as a clock, work best. Pins face outward, so only the sliver of metal sits on the inside of your shorts/leggings.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

PrincessV said:


> I've never worn a tutu, but I do use safety pins to keep Sparkle Athletic skirts in place on top of leggings/shorts and have never had any issue with them. I put both items on the night before and pin the skirt in place, then take the whole thing off as one piece. It's ready to roll the next morning without fooling around with pin placement. I've found placing pins in roughly the 2, 4, 8 and 10 o'clock positions, if you think of your hips as a clock, work best. Pins face outward, so only the sliver of metal sits on the inside of your shorts/leggings.


Awesome! Thanks for these lovely instructions! I will have to try this out!


----------



## Herding_Cats

And if your leggings/shorts have a double layer waistband, it could be possible to not stick the pin through the 2nd layer.

it was also pointed out in a fb group that if you are a frequent bathroom stopper, and a porta Potty might be a necessity, to pin your skirt to your top and tuck your shirt into your shorts/leggings so you don't have to choose between unpinning and having your skirt on the lovely floor of the porta or bathroom.

its definitely worth a test run during training.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Herding_Cats said:


> And if your leggings/shorts have a double layer waistband, it could be possible to not stick the pin through the 2nd layer.
> 
> it was also pointed out in a fb group that if you are a frequent bathroom stopper, and a porta Potty might be a necessity, to pin your skirt to your top and tuck your shirt into your shorts/leggings so you don't have to choose between unpinning and having your skirt on the lovely floor of the porta or bathroom.
> 
> its definitely worth a test run during training.


I never would have though about that, but a very valid concern!


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> it was also pointed out in a fb group that if you are a frequent bathroom stopper, and a porta Potty might be a necessity, to pin your skirt to your top and tuck your shirt into your shorts/leggings so you don't have to choose between unpinning and having your skirt on the lovely floor of the porta or bathroom.


^ Part of why I opt for Sparkle Athletic skirts - they're short and don't touch any surface when potty-ing! I always wonder how people manage those really big, poufy tutus. But I also always see a lot of them discarded on the course, so maybe they're not particularly  manageable at all lol!


----------



## steph0808

This is my first time taking my kids to Disney, and I'm not sure what our schedule will be yet! So far, it's me, my mom, and my kids arriving Friday morning and leaving Thursday evening. I'm running the marathon on Sunday. We have park and dining reservations, but I think those might change!


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: 
I'm thinking of watching the new Cirque du Soleil show so these plans may change. 

Tuesday: AK, dinner at DS
Wednesday: AK, Expo, Epcot 
Thursday: 5K, MK, Trader Sam's, fireworks
Friday: 10K, HS, HH meetup
Saturday: HM, HS or Epcot or pool day   
Sunday: Marathon, MK, dinner at Steakhouse 71
Monday: DATW, lunch at Via Napoli

I still have spots for lunch at Via Napoli during DATW if anyone is interested. We did a group lunch back in 2019 and it was nice to be able to take a break. I know I haven't posted much lately so you are probably wondering who I am but @lhermiston will be there and we all know him!


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD:

1/4:  Land at MCO and stay in the airport Marriott.  We were planning to come in on the 5th but the flight got moved to later in the day and we would rather get in a day early.
1/5: Head to property, check in, go to the expo, and we are thinking of trying mini-golf
1/6: Wife is doing the 5K then we are heading to DHS with a Hollywood & Vine ADR.
1/7: Magic Kingdom with a 20 minute photo shoot
1/8: Lunch at Beaches & Cream and then we are heading to Crayola World and dinner somewhere off property with some Florida family and friends
1/9: Marathon, Boma dinner, not sure what else but this might be our Disney Springs Day
1/10: Breakfast at Topolino then MK
1/11: Fly home


----------



## matt and beth

Anyone ever purchase photopass for the marathon weekend? Reviews or thoughts? TIA


----------



## fatmanatee

Along the lines of plans, I’ve been curious: is it worth a shot to head over to Trader Sams after the marathon, or will a whole lot of people have the same idea to celebrate there? Been thinking about going on Sunday night, or maybe Monday night if I can fit it in (I’ll most likely be going to Uni that day).


----------



## BigEeyore

matt and beth said:


> Anyone ever purchase photopass for the marathon weekend? Reviews or thoughts? TIA


I have done this in past years when I didn't have an AP (back in the glory days of free photos w/ AP!) - worth it to me to get all the race photos, not have to hand over my phone at every character stop, plus get some great celebratory medal photos in the parks.  
I will do it for this MW since no free pics w/ my AP  - if you are traveling/running with someone you can split the cost, as you can load multiple bibs to the photopass.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I’m local, but staying on site for Dopey. No plans really. I don’t even have park reservations other than Epcot for DATW on Monday! I just want to enjoy time away from real life. I am okay with whatever time for HH meetup on Friday. I am just excited to see everyone!

Wed: Expo & maybe Disney Springs for dinner or MK for fireworks
Thu: 5K & ????
Fri: 10K, HH meetup, Il Mulino dinner
Sat: Half, brunch at Wine Bar George, dinner at Topolino’s Terrace
Sun: Full, dinner at ‘Ohana (haven’t been here since 2009!!!)
Mon: DATW, lunch Via Napoli


----------



## GreatLakes

matt and beth said:


> Anyone ever purchase photopass for the marathon weekend? Reviews or thoughts? TIA



I got it in 2018 for W&D and will be getting it again this year. We make the running trips family vacations too and like not having to worry about the character pictures. The included race pics are nice and we are fmdoing a photo sitting in MK which includes the pictures if you have MM.

If I was going down solo for a quick weekend I probably wouldn't get it unless I could split it with some other runners.


----------



## dragitoff

It's been too long since I've posted over here (well over 2 years I believe).  I'm doing Dopey again in 2022.  Has there been any word on corral placement yet?  I haven't ran a Disney race since 2018 so I couldn't remember when they normally sent them.  I knew it was kind of late, but felt like it wasn't this late.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong.  Common side effect of getting old. 

I'm solo tripping for Marathon Weekend, but since I'm an APH, I plan on going into a park each day.  I'm staying offsite at one of my rental houses in Reunion for the 1st few nights and then moving to Swan for Saturday and Sunday nights.  I'm planning on DATW Sunday after the marathon. I'll probably just wear my Dopey medal, although I am tempted to wear all 6 while I make my way around world showcase.  lol.


----------



## PrincessV

dragitoff said:


> It's been too long since I've posted over here (well over 2 years I believe).  I'm doing Dopey again in 2022.  Has there been any word on corral placement yet?


"Corrals" have been replaced with "Start Groups." Which are basically corrals. What we saw with Wine & Dine, which was the first to use these new Start Groups, was that nobody learned of their SG until they got their bib at the expo: no charts, no advance info of any kind. W&D half wound up being broken into 4 big SGs - s1, s2, s3, s4 - and each SG was released in a series of mini waves. Basically, the earlier you got into your SG section, the earlier you started your race. I think the W&D 5K has 3 SGs, but same system.


----------



## avondale

There are meet-ups planned already?  I must have missed things.  I'm not sure whether I'll be able to do a meet-up or not, but I'm running the marathon specifically to run with the group.  

I get in Saturday by myself...go to expo and get bib.  No other plans.

Sunday, I do the marathon.  My mother, sister, and her son arrive Sunday...no park plans that day.  We will be at the parks for the rest of the week.


----------



## dragitoff

PrincessV said:


> "Corrals" have been replaced with "Start Groups." Which are basically corrals. What we saw with Wine & Dine, which was the first to use these new Start Groups, was that nobody learned of their SG until they got their bib at the expo: no charts, no advance info of any kind. W&D half wound up being broken into 4 big SGs - s1, s2, s3, s4 - and each SG was released in a series of mini waves. Basically, the earlier you got into your SG section, the earlier you started your race. I think the W&D 5K has 3 SGs, but same system.



I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I've done quite a few Disney races and always been in one of the first 3 corrals.  I'm training for a 100 miler so there is zero pace expectations on Dopey other than finishing and having a good, injury free time, but I would still like to know where I start.  Oh well.  I was in Corral A the last time I did Dopey thanks to an 1:36 HM submission even though I ran a 9mm avg. pace for the weekend, which was much slower than what that HM time suggested I'd run.


----------



## Herding_Cats

dragitoff said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I've done quite a few Disney races and always been in one of the first 3 corrals.  I'm training for a 100 miler so there is zero pace expectations on Dopey other than finishing and having a good, injury free time, but I would still like to know where I start.  Oh well.  I was in Corral A the last time I did Dopey thanks to an 1:36 HM submission even though I ran a 9mm avg. pace for the weekend, which was much slower than what that HM time suggested I'd run.



If you submitted a PoT within the new parameters you should be placed in an earlier corral. It’s not just a free for all. Sg1 s basically A corral still. They just cut down on the number of corrals and are doing more mini waves within the corrals from what I’ve been reading.


----------



## dragitoff

Herding_Cats said:


> If you submitted a PoT within the new parameters you should be placed in an earlier corral. It’s not just a free for all. Sg1 s basically A corral still. They just cut down on the number of corrals and are doing more mini waves within the corrals from what I’ve been reading.


I didn't submit any PoT for this race.  Since COVID had cancelled most of my races over the past few years, the only finished race that qualified was a technical trail 50k with a ton of elevation gain so that time wouldn't help me at all.


----------



## Kerry1957

avondale said:


> There are meet-ups planned already?



I don't think anything is "official" but I assume a Saturday afternoon meetup (around 1 or 2?) at Hurricane Hannah's and a Monday DATW (around 11 or 12?).

Calling on @Ihermiston for the official announcement!

Edit to repeat @ihermiston thoughts (below) of HH meetup Friday at 3:00 and DATW Monday at 11:00.


----------



## CP3uhoh

About to drop a Ohana reservation for Saturday at 3:30 if anyone is looking.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> SAFD:
> I'm thinking of watching the new Cirque du Soleil show so these plans may change.
> 
> Tuesday: AK, dinner at DS
> Wednesday: AK, Expo, Epcot
> Thursday: 5K, MK, Trader Sam's, fireworks
> Friday: 10K, HS, HH meetup
> Saturday: HM, HS or Epcot or pool day
> Sunday: Marathon, MK, dinner at Steakhouse 71
> Monday: DATW, lunch at Via Napoli
> 
> I still have spots for lunch at Via Napoli during DATW if anyone is interested. We did a group lunch back in 2019 and it was nice to be able to take a break. I know I haven't posted much lately so you are probably wondering who I am but @lhermiston will be there and we all know him!



I can confirm Karen is the best 




matt and beth said:


> Anyone ever purchase photopass for the marathon weekend? Reviews or thoughts? TIA



I’ve purchased it in the past because I’ve always been really happy with the quality of the race photos. Add in ride pics, park pics and DATW pics and it’s always been worth the cost for me. 



avondale said:


> There are meet-ups planned already?  I must have missed things.  I'm not sure whether I'll be able to do a meet-up or not, but I'm running the marathon specifically to run with the group.
> 
> I get in Saturday by myself...go to expo and get bib.  No other plans.
> 
> Sunday, I do the marathon.  My mother, sister, and her son arrive Sunday...no park plans that day.  We will be at the parks for the rest of the week.



Nothing planned outside of the typical stuff. Hurricane Hannah’s at 3 on Friday. DATW at 11 on Monday. Pre-race meetups each morning.

Historically, there has been a spreadsheet of who is doing what and where, along with kind of an unofficial location guide. The spreadsheet has been helpful in finding others who run at your pace, stop for pics, etc.

If the spreadsheet doesn’t materialize, we can still do an unofficial roll call on here to help folks find groups, etc.


----------



## lhermiston

Kerry1957 said:


> I don't think anything is "official" but I assume a Saturday afternoon meetup (around 1 or 2?) at Hurricane Hannah's and a Monday DATW (around 11 or 12?).
> 
> Calling on @Ihermiston for the official announcement!



Posted some unofficial/official stuff above.  We’ll firm up plans in the coming weeks.


----------



## camaker

dragitoff said:


> I didn't submit any PoT for this race.  Since COVID had cancelled most of my races over the past few years, the only finished race that qualified was a technical trail 50k with a ton of elevation gain so that time wouldn't help me at all.



Without PoT, placement will likely depend on the finish time estimate you selected at registration. If you selected one of the first available finishing time ranges, you’ll most likely be in S2. Maybe S3 if too many others selected that range, as well. The mini-waves do a pretty good job of spreading the field out a bit at the start, so it ends up being more like 4 or 5 small corrals releasing a couple of minutes apart rather than one massive corral all heading out at once. Get to the corrals early and get near the front and it’ll help, too.


----------



## dragitoff

camaker said:


> Without PoT, placement will likely depend on the finish time estimate you selected at registration. If you selected one of the first available finishing time ranges, you’ll most likely be in S2. Maybe S3 if too many others selected that range, as well. The mini-waves do a pretty good job of spreading the field out a bit at the start, so it ends up being more like 4 or 5 small corrals releasing a couple of minutes apart rather than one massive corral all heading out at once. Get to the corrals early and get near the front and it’ll help, too.



I think I put marathon estimated time around 4-4:30 hours so I think that's probably a good estimation of where I'll be placed in this new system.


----------



## pryzeless

How bad will the lines be at the expo? Is it better to go first thing or later in the day? Trying to squeeze in AK for the kids.


----------



## PrincessV

pryzeless said:


> How bad will the lines be at the expo? Is it better to go first thing or later in the day? Trying to squeeze in AK for the kids.


It's hard to say, not knowing what kind of capacity the races are holding this time, but my past experiences have been insane lines early on the first day, but minimal later in the afternoon. Nothing crazy after that first day.


----------



## camaker

pryzeless said:


> How bad will the lines be at the expo? Is it better to go first thing or later in the day? Trying to squeeze in AK for the kids.



What day are you planning to go?  The first couple of days will be much more crowded. If you’re going later in the week, the timing really doesn’t matter all that much.

Assuming you’re going Wednesday or Thursday, it’s really a trade off. How important is official merchandise to you?  If you want a good selection of merchandise, you need to go early in the day, but lines will be much longer. If you don’t really care, lines will be much shorter mid- to late afternoon.


----------



## jrsharp21

PrincessV said:


> It's hard to say, not knowing what kind of capacity the races are holding this time, but my past experiences have been insane lines early on the first day, but minimal later in the afternoon. Nothing crazy after that first day.



This what I was actually coming to ask about also. My original plans were to go on Wednesday at open to get my bib. I don't really care about merchandise but I think my wife wants me to grab a wine glass. After getting my bib I was going to head to Epcot to ride Remy with a ILL and get some lunch. But now I am wondering if it would be a better plan to go to Epcot first and then go to check in after lunch?


----------



## Herding_Cats

I'm resisting the urge to start making lists for packing.  And lists for costume weather contingencies.  And figure out what's on my "still need to buy" list (like arm sleeves, maybe calf sleeves, hair accessories, etc.)  Anyone else getting into list/prep mode?


----------



## leaf44

I haven't been to a marathon weekend since 2018, and that year I had the flu so I didn't do anything after Dopey. Just curious, is the DATW an unofficial official thing? Is it a Dis thing? Hoping to be healthy enough to enjoy some fun this time .


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> I'm resisting the urge to start making lists for packing.  And lists for costume weather contingencies.  And figure out what's on my "still need to buy" list (like arm sleeves, maybe calf sleeves, hair accessories, etc.)  Anyone else getting into list/prep mode?


I'm "only" running the marathon so all the clothes I need are one:

hat,
sunglasses,
shirt,
shorts,
compression shorts,
pair of socks,
pair of shoes,
throwaway shirt.
That's my complete list. I don't change up what I wear if the temps between 20 and 95.


----------



## lhermiston

Kerry1957 said:


> That's my complete list. I don't change up what I wear if the temps between 20 and 95.



You're tempting fate with this comment.


----------



## lhermiston

leaf44 said:


> I haven't been to a marathon weekend since 2018, and that year I had the flu so I didn't do anything after Dopey. Just curious, is the DATW an unofficial official thing? Is it a Dis thing? Hoping to be healthy enough to enjoy some fun this time .



Disney pays us to do it so they can have lots of photos of extremely attractive runners to use in promotional materials.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Disney pays us to do it so they can have lots of photos of extremely attractive runners to use in promotional materials.



Still waiting for my cut of the royalty check


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Still waiting for my cut of the royalty check



Disney said you requested your royalties in the form of beer. It’s just taking longer to get delivered with the supply chain issues.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Still waiting for my cut of the royalty check



Gotta pick it up in person. Africa Outpost. Not my rules. Sorry pal.


----------



## PrincessV

jrsharp21 said:


> This what I was actually coming to ask about also. My original plans were to go on Wednesday at open to get my bib. I don't really care about merchandise but I think my wife wants me to grab a wine glass. After getting my bib I was going to head to Epcot to ride Remy with a ILL and get some lunch. But now I am wondering if it would be a better plan to go to Epcot first and then go to check in after lunch?


I hate expo crowds and there is no merch that outweighs my desire to deal with long lines, so that is exactly what I do: something else early in the day, and hit the expo around 2-3pm. But I do so knowing that things will likely have sold out. No guarantees of course, but I'm usually in for a race wine glass and have never seen that item sold out early.



Herding_Cats said:


> I'm resisting the urge to start making lists for packing.  And lists for costume weather contingencies.  And figure out what's on my "still need to buy" list (like arm sleeves, maybe calf sleeves, hair accessories, etc.)  Anyone else getting into list/prep mode?


Nope... FL's roller coaster winter weather has begun and it's all I can do to plan for my next run when the weather's bouncing between 80 and 40 every day lol!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I'm another "get to the expo, get my stuff, get out" type of person.  My mom and I did do a little browsing in 2019, but nothing justified the prices.  Instead I bought an EPCOT Starbucks mug that I use almost every morning.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Noticing that Disney still requires masks indoors and warns if you have the following:

Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
Fatigue
Muscle or body aches
Congestion or runny nose
Between the races and my sinuses, I expect to have these conditions....


----------



## leaf44

lhermiston said:


> Disney pays us to do it so they can have lots of photos of extremely attractive runners to use in promotional materials.





lhermiston said:


> Disney pays us to do it so they can have lots of photos of extremely attractive runners to use in promotional materials.



 Well, obviously I should have known this was the answer! I shouldn’t have bothered to ask. Can’t wait to get that free Disney alcohol, because I know I look amazing after getting up at 3am and running a marathon


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 37 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2022!

I hope those of you who celebrate had a great Thanksgiving and those of you who don't had a nice week, too. Regardless of whether or not you recognize the holiday, I think we can all agree that there is a lot to be grateful for this year and, at least, in the next 40 days or so.

So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what you're all thankful for. It can certainly be Disney/runDisney-related, but feel to tell us non-Disney things you're grateful for. We've all been dealing with *gestures broadly* ... all of this for a while now and I think it's important to stop and remember what we keep grinding for.

I'm thankful for this upcoming Marathon Weekend and all it represents. On a general level, I've been impacted by the pandemic just as I'm sure many of you have been. While I've been fortunate that those close to me have all avoided getting sick, we've dealt with the isolation and disruption that have come with the pandemic. So, I am thankful for Marathon Weekend representing a return to whatever normal now looks like.

On a personal level, Marathon Weekend represents a personal celebration for me. I survived an extremely chaotic divorce and got a new job four months ago that I love. I struggled through a lot to get here. This is my victory lap - not just for another round of training, but for some personal triumphs.

And, of course, I'm just thankful to be going to Disney World. To ride the rides, to hear the sounds, to eat the food, to drink the beer, to pound some pavement with a few thousand of my closest friends and I'm thankful I get the opportunity to do it with all of you.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

Great question today!  I grew up with one side of my family that celebrated Thanksgiving and all those traditions and another side that was pretty anti to the traditional message of Thanksgiving “i.e. pilgrims and Indians, etc.”  Won’t dig into that here.  But I will share that both families were into being together and sharing thanks.  So this is always what my heart goes to when I think about Thanksgiving!

I am thankful for my family and my health.  I am grateful for all that life has given me in terms of a good job, financial stability and a promise of retirement and more playtime!  Specific to running I am thankful for my recovery from that stupid ankle injury that led to surgery and recovery that took sooooo long.  And although I am a bit slower than I used to be I am also getting better at letting go of personal judgement and expectation; for that I am hugely grateful.

I will end with saying that I am so thankful for this community that I have had the opportunity to be a part of since 2015.  I have one daughter who is a runner and a couple friends who run, but for the most part that is my running support here at home.  The conversations in the DIS runDisney threads have been a source of connection, motivation, laughter and inspiration.  So for that I thank all of you!


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I‘m grateful for having a family that is being smart about “all of this” so everyone is safe and the family holidays will be as normal as possible this year.

I’m also grateful for runDisney because it gave me the push I needed to try something new and discover that I’m slightly more athletically—capable than I ever thought I could be.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: Among other things, I’m thankful for my family, my friends, and the fact that I’m able to get out and enjoy life, training, and racing with them.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I am thankful that--being a largely anti-social, cynical person (at least half true) --I have survived the last two years with my physical and mental health intact. I guess being an introvert has helped!

I am thankful that both my children are also healthy, happy and now homeowners. Happy that my daughter married a wonderful man this past fall, and that they are all coming home for Christmas.

I am thankful that I still get to run--even though I expect I will always be dealing with the "running injury du jour", and that I am progressing in my journey towards running without past comparison.

As for Disney....I am happy I snagged a great DVC rental and will get to spend 4 nights in one of my favorite hotels (AKL).  Any other runners staying there--first drink at Victoria Falls is on me! And, of course, looking for  a repeat with the Goof Troop Roving Road Party.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:  I'm thankful for my health and that I've been able to stay healthy during this craziness.  

I'm thankful that we've come far enough in this pandemic that we can have Marathon Weekend back. 

 I'm thankful for all the progress my two oldest sons have made this year in dealing with their ADHD and for all their amazing doctors and therapists that have helped our family get back on track. 

 I'm thankful for my supportive hubby who encourages me to run and doesn't complain (too much) that I'm doing MW solo. 

 And I'm thankful for this forum because I don't have any real life running friends!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD:
Family,
Health despite unhealthy bits here and there,
that my income just doubled, and therefore my student loan debt will soon be a thing of the past,
DVC,
disboards,
other people’s friendly pets,
water parks,
lamb chops,
fancy places,
Bose noise-reducing headphones,
warm jackets,
hot tea,
coffee,
chocolate,
advent calendars with hot wheels,
Captain Morgan,
electric blankets,
and legos.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD:

I'm thankful:
-that my immediate family has been able to stay healthy this year, and that in my extended family that stuff has been mild or minor.
-That all 3 of my boys could go back to in-person school this year.
-For my husband putting up with my deep-dive into this new running hobby.
-For my SIL saying yes to my crazy plans (like running a half marathon at the end of the school year and a full marathon at the beginning of the school year)
-For travel refund policies.
-That we didn't sell our paid-off vehicle back in March (keeping it for our oldest to drive) when we upgraded to something with more room.
-For the ability to still be able sleep on the floor next to a crib half the time and not wake up in horrible pain.
-For MW races being back in person so I can have an amazing birthday weekend.
-For this little corner of the DisBoards and the honest, kind, realistic people who offer up great advice, help, and encouragement.


----------



## matt and beth

Thankful to God for:
My family, wife, children, extended family, health of all us, food on our table, nice cars to drive, home, heat and electricity, income, a  rewarding job, church, ability to exercise, the USA and being born here, and those that give their lives to protect us.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: I'm thankful I'm able to train for and attend marathon weekend.  I'm healthy enough to do a full marathon and financially secure enough to spend the money to do it.  The past two years has really put into perspective how quickly either of those things can be taken away from you so I want to highlight both of them here.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Course maps this week? Tuesday or Thursday?


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: I’m thankful to God for so many blessings this last year! I’m especially thankful for my running health that hasn’t sidelined me during training. I’m also thankful for the courage to sign up for Dopey and the dedication and commitment to follow my training plan! I’m thankful for all of you since, like many of you, I don’t have any other running community! You are equal parts encouraging, enabling, motivating, sympathetic, knowledgeable and accepting! I would have started running because I saw the Wine and Dine medals in 2016, but I wouldn’t have been near as successful or dedicated in my running journey without you all! So thank you!


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD: Like many of you, I'm thankful for my own health and that of my family, especially during this pandemic.  In my extended family, we've only had a few cases of COVID, and those were either mild or asymptomatic.  None of my relatives have been hospitalized or died, and for that I'm extremely grateful.  I'm especially thankful for the medical professionals who are treating those more seriously affected by COVID and other illnesses, and for the scientists developing vaccines and other treatments.  We all live in a far better world because of people like you, and I'm thankful you all are doing the work you do.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

CP3uhoh said:


> Course maps this week? Tuesday or Thursday?


I was just coming here to ask if anyone else was counting down until we get the event guide and course info.  But my guess is more like in maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## Herding_Cats

CP3uhoh said:


> Course maps this week? Tuesday or Thursday?





*DisneyDreamer said:


> I was just coming here to ask if anyone else was counting down until we get the event guide and course info.  But my guess is more like in maybe 2 weeks.




I checked what they did for W&D weekend last night and it was 3 weeks before the day the expo opened. If MW follows the same it’ll be the 15th. Im hoping for sooner.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  Thankful for some encouraging reports on my treatments.  Thankful for my amazing family and thankful for another trip to my happy place coming soon!


----------



## 1lilspark

So how many Dopey runners plan to make a mad dash for Storybook Dining ADRs on Thursday?


----------



## fatmanatee

According to this link, the 2020 maps were released in the middle of December. I'm curious if they keep this marathon map or change it again.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

1lilspark said:


> So how many Dopey runners plan to make a mad dash for Storybook Dining ADRs on Thursday?



Me .  We have a reservation at cali grill to celebrate but hoping to switch it to storybook.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: So much to be grateful for! My health and that of my family, the ability to run, MW actually happening this year, my pets, my friends (especially my training buddies who keep me going!)
A year ago, our teenager had some pretty bad mental health issues, and she is in a much better place now - so grateful for the doctors and therapists (and zoloft!) for helping us get our girl back! 

I find myself grateful on a daily basis for normal stuff that I used to take for granted - being able to travel, kids in school, finding what I need when I go to the store, going to church in person, live music events, etc 



jmasgat said:


> As for Disney....I am happy I snagged a great DVC rental and will get to spend 4 nights in one of my favorite hotels (AKL). Any other runners staying there--first drink at Victoria Falls is on me!


I'm at Jambo in a DVC studio - would love to have a bus buddy!


----------



## jmasgat

BigEeyore said:


> I'm at Jambo in a DVC studio - would love to have a bus buddy!



Sounds good!  In Dopey Badger's absence, I may try to generate some kind of Google Doc with race/racer info.


----------



## GreatLakes

fatmanatee said:


> According to this link, the 2020 maps were released in the middle of December. I'm curious if they keep this marathon map or change it again.



They looped the marathon through Epcot in 2020?  I didn't think they have done that in years and hope they keep it.  I'm looking at 2020 compared with 2011 and the two big differences that stand out are exiting Animal Kingdom and the portion through DHS.

We ran through AK to Osceola Pkwy in 2011 but in 2020 they looped back to Western Way and barely got any AK on the course.  I know Osceola and Victory Way had a lot of construction but the old course didn't make it all the way to that intersection.  Does anyone know why they looped back to Western Way in 2020?  Was there a lot of construction going on further west on Osceola parkway?

There was basically no DHS looking at that map compared to 2011 which was pretty sad.  It is obvious they did the bare minimum to say they run the race through all 4 parks.  I know there was a lot of construction but I hope they add in more of both parks in 2022.


----------



## Herding_Cats

jmasgat said:


> Sounds good!  In Dopey Badger's absence, I may try to generate some kind of Google Doc with race/racer info.



I’m willing to help with this if you don’t want to do it alone. But I also understand the need to keep other people’s hands off of something that can be time intensive.


----------



## PrincessV

GreatLakes said:


> They looped the marathon through Epcot in 2020?  I didn't think they have done that in years and hope they keep it.  I'm looking at 2020 compared with 2011 and the two big differences that stand out are exiting Animal Kingdom and the portion through DHS.
> 
> We ran through AK to Osceola Pkwy in 2011 but in 2020 they looped back to Western Way and barely got any AK on the course.  I konw Osceola and Victory Way had a lot of construction but the old course didn't make it all the way to that intersection.  Does anyone know why they looped back to Western Way in 2020?  Was there a lot of construction going on further west on Osceola parkway?
> 
> There was basically no DHS looking at that map compared to 2011 which was pretty sad.  It is obvious they did the bare minimum to say they run the race through all 4 parks.  I know there was a lot of construction but I hope they add in more of both parks in 2022.


2020 with EP at the front end was a disaster - at least for those of us in the back half of the pack. The crowding was so bad: on par with Cone Alley during a PHM, but through all of WS. It sounded like a great idea, but between the delayed start (because buses were still on the road they needed to clear to run on, and the congestion, it was a pretty awful start to the race, TBH.

No construction on Osceola that I recall - I personally think they like using Western Way because it's not super critical for vehicular traffic, and it made it really easy to cut the course short and redirect runners by skipping the BB section altogether. That tiny little stint in DHS has been the new normal for a while, now: marathon, SW, W&D - for at least a few years' worth of races. It's a huge bummer, IMO, but I think it was done to deal with the increased number of Guests in the park and trying to run a race through those crowds.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Sounds good!  In Dopey Badger's absence, I may try to generate some kind of Google Doc with race/racer info.





Herding_Cats said:


> I’m willing to help with this if you don’t want to do it alone. But I also understand the need to keep other people’s hands off of something that can be time intensive.



Despite not attending, I'm more than fine continuing the tradition of putting the DIS list together.  With that being said, if you want to take it over, I certainly won't stop you.  I was planning on using this information to determine "start group" placement and estimated start times from Wine and Dine 2021 data:

The highest 10k bib is 35219
The highest HM bib is 6418
The highest challenge bib is 25664

There are 5219 + 5664 = 10883 10k bibs
There are 6418 + 5664 = 12082 HM bibs

5k
*s1* - rundisfan - 400XX - Estimated under 8:00mm
*s1* - huskies90 - 403xx - ?
*s1* - huskies90 DW - 414xx - ?
*s1* - Ronski - 43xxx - Estimated 12:00-14:00?
*s2* - Rogue224 - 43xxx - Estimate 10:00-12:00
*s2* - Rogue224 DW - 44xxx - Estimate 10:00-12:00
*s2* - Strava Runner - 446xx - Estimated?
*s2* - cel_disney - 45xxx - Estimated 10:00-12:00mm *Somewhat late registration *(Front of s2 = 5:17 am start time)
s2* - Strava Runner - 462xx - Estimated?
*s3* - mom2pandc - ? - Estimated 12:00-14:00
*s3* - cel_disney DD - 499xx - Estimated 8:00-10:00mm *Late registration* (Front of s3 = 5:40 am start time)

*Middle of s2 = 5:22am*

10k
*s1* - accm DH - 305xx - Estimated 8-10 pace
*s1* - GrownUpLilo - 31xxx - Estimated 10-12
rafiki - 316xx - Estimated 10:01-12:00
rafiki DW - 326xx - Estimated 10:01-12:00
*s3* - mom2pandc DH - ? - Estimated 12:00-14:00
*s4* - 1lilspark - 336xx - Estimated 12:01-14:00 mm *(Front of s4 = 5:38am start time)
s4* - 347xx - Runner from Facebook


HM
*s1 - *Wishuponastar0412 DH - 2xx - POT under 2 hrs
*s1 - *Oswald0827 - 2XX - POT under 2hrs
*s1 - *striker1064 - 3xx - 1:58 HM POT
*s1 - *btk2333 - 4xx - POT under 2 hrs
SaraW - 9xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
FanforDisney - 10xx - What was your estimated pace?
*s2* - Kerry1957 - 10xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
jhk1206 DH - 15XX - Estimated 2:00-2:15
HangWithMerida - 25xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
Wishuponastar0412 - 26XX - Estimated 2:16-2:30
jenljeffers1989 - 28xx - Estimated 2:16-2:30
*s3* - Ronski - 38xx - Estimated 2:45-3:00?
*s3* - Figment1990 - 39xx - Estimated 2:45-3:00
*s4* - jimrpa - 55xx - Estimated 3:01-3:15


Challenge
*s1 - *rundisfan DH - 200XX POT - 1:30 HM POT
*s1* - huskies90 - 200xx - 1:35 HM POT
*s1* - rundisfan - 200XX - 1:36 HM POT
*s1 - *zfletch74 - 20XXX - 3:44 M POT
*s1 - *Dopey 2020 - 202XX - 1:49 HM POT
*s1 - *camaker - 202xx - 3:57 M POT
*s1 - *pixarmom - 203XX - 1:57 HM POT
*s1 - *erbam06 - 204XX - 53:31 10k POT
Keith Tyger - 206xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
*s2* - Rogue224 - high 20xxx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
FanforDisney - 209xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
*s2* - lukemorenus - 212xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
jhk1206 - 21XXX - Estimated 2:01-2:15
*s2* - PrincessV - 21xxx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
*s2 - *ValW - 221xx - Platinum Club rD, Estimated time of 2:15 - 2:30
EveV - 225XX - Estimated 2:01-2:15
*s3* - accm - 225xx - Estimated 2-2:15
*s3* - broadsheet - 226xx - Estimated 2:16-2:30 *(Front of s3 = 5:22am for 10k and 5:20am for HM)
s3* - huskies90 DW - 229xx - No POT, what was estimated pace?
*s3* - mom2pandc - ? - Estimated 2:30-2:45?
RangerPooh - 23xxx - Estimated 2:30-2:45
*s4* - Sleepy425 - 24xxx - Estimated 3:00-3:15 *(s4 = 5:49am for 10k and 5:42am for HM)
s2* - Runner from Facebook who is Platinum Club rD and "very slow"

**Balloon ladies crossed ~60 min after start gun for both 10k and HM*


----------



## ZellyB

That shortened portion through DHS is ridiculous though.  I may understand the reasons for it, but advertising you run through that park as part of the appeal for the races is a joke.


----------



## 1lilspark

If you want to 


DopeyBadger said:


> Despite not attending, I'm more than fine continuing the tradition of putting the DIS list together.  With that being said, if you want to take it over, I certainly won't stop you.  I was planning on using this information to determine "start group" placement and estimated start times from Wine and Dine 2021 data:
> 
> The highest 10k bib is 35219
> The highest HM bib is 6418
> The highest challenge bib is 25664
> 
> There are 5219 + 5664 = 10883 10k bibs
> There are 6418 + 5664 = 12082 HM bibs
> 
> 5k
> *s1* - rundisfan - 400XX - Estimated under 8:00mm
> *s1* - huskies90 - 403xx - ?
> *s1* - huskies90 DW - 414xx - ?
> *s1* - Ronski - 43xxx - Estimated 12:00-14:00?
> *s2* - Rogue224 - 43xxx - Estimate 10:00-12:00
> *s2* - Rogue224 DW - 44xxx - Estimate 10:00-12:00
> *s2* - Strava Runner - 446xx - Estimated?
> *s2* - cel_disney - 45xxx - Estimated 10:00-12:00mm *Somewhat late registration *(Front of s2 = 5:17 am start time)
> s2* - Strava Runner - 462xx - Estimated?
> *s3* - mom2pandc - ? - Estimated 12:00-14:00
> *s3* - cel_disney DD - 499xx - Estimated 8:00-10:00mm *Late registration* (Front of s3 = 5:40 am start time)
> 
> *Middle of s2 = 5:22am*
> 
> 10k
> *s1* - accm DH - 305xx - Estimated 8-10 pace
> *s1* - GrownUpLilo - 31xxx - Estimated 10-12
> rafiki - 316xx - Estimated 10:01-12:00
> rafiki DW - 326xx - Estimated 10:01-12:00
> *s3* - mom2pandc DH - ? - Estimated 12:00-14:00
> *s4* - 1lilspark - 336xx - Estimated 12:01-14:00 mm
> *s4* - 347xx - Runner from Facebook
> 
> 
> HM
> *s1 - *Wishuponastar0412 DH - 2xx - POT under 2 hrs
> *s1 - *Oswald0827 - 2XX - POT under 2hrs
> *s1 - *striker1064 - 3xx - 1:58 HM POT
> *s1 - *btk2333 - 4xx - POT under 2 hrs
> SaraW - 9xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> FanforDisney - 10xx - What was your estimated pace?
> Kerry1957 - 10xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> jhk1206 DH - 15XX - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> HangWithMerida - 25xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> Wishuponastar0412 - 26XX - Estimated 2:16-2:30
> jenljeffers1989 - 28xx - Estimated 2:16-2:30
> *s3* - Ronski - 38xx - Estimated 2:45-3:00?
> *s3* - Figment1990 - 39xx - Estimated 2:45-3:00
> *s4* - jimrpa - 55xx - Estimated 3:01-3:15
> 
> 
> Challenge
> *s1 - *rundisfan DH - 200XX POT - 1:30 HM POT
> *s1* - huskies90 - 200xx - 1:35 HM POT
> *s1* - rundisfan - 200XX - 1:36 HM POT
> *s1 - *zfletch74 - 20XXX - 3:44 M POT
> *s1 - *Dopey 2020 - 202XX - 1:49 HM POT
> *s1 - *camaker - 202xx - 3:57 M POT
> *s1 - *pixarmom - 203XX - 1:57 HM POT
> *s1 - *erbam06 - 204XX - 53:31 10k POT
> Keith Tyger - 206xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s2* - Rogue224 - high 20xxx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> FanforDisney - 209xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s2* - lukemorenus - 212xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> jhk1206 - 21XXX - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s2* - PrincessV - 21xxx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> *s2 - *ValW - 221xx - Platinum Club rD, Estimated time of 2:15 - 2:30
> EveV - 225XX - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s3* - accm - 225xx - Estimated 2-2:15
> *s3* - broadsheet - 226xx - Estimated 2:16-2:30 *(Front of s3 = 5:22am for 10k and 5:20am for HM)
> s3* - huskies90 DW - 229xx - No POT, what was estimated pace?
> *s3* - mom2pandc - ? - Estimated 2:30-2:45?
> RangerPooh - 23xxx - Estimated 2:30-2:45
> Sleepy425 - 24xxx - Estimated 3:00-3:15
> *s2* - Runner from Facebook who is Platinum Club rD and "very slow"
> 
> **Balloon ladies crossed ~60 min after start gun for both 10k and HM*


I started near the front of group 4 and crossed the start around 5:38


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Egad. That is ridiculous.  I enjoyed winding my way through HS in the past.  This time, blink and you'll miss it. 
I've never run through Blizzard before.

None of my estimated times were fast enough for consideration, so I'm guessing I'll be in the later start waves. 
Pacing myself for the Dopey, I'm guessing a 2.5 - 2.7 hour half and probably 5 - 5.5 hours for the full.


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> Despite not attending, I'm more than fine continuing the tradition of putting the DIS list together.  With that being said, if you want to take it over, I certainly won't stop you.  I was planning on using this information to determine "start group" placement and estimated start times from Wine and Dine 2021 data:
> 
> The highest 10k bib is 35219
> The highest HM bib is 6418
> The highest challenge bib is 25664
> 
> There are 5219 + 5664 = 10883 10k bibs
> There are 6418 + 5664 = 12082 HM bibs
> 
> 5k
> *s1* - rundisfan - 400XX - Estimated under 8:00mm
> *s1* - huskies90 - 403xx - ?
> *s1* - huskies90 DW - 414xx - ?
> *s1* - Ronski - 43xxx - Estimated 12:00-14:00?
> *s2* - Rogue224 - 43xxx - Estimate 10:00-12:00
> *s2* - Rogue224 DW - 44xxx - Estimate 10:00-12:00
> *s2* - Strava Runner - 446xx - Estimated?
> *s2* - cel_disney - 45xxx - Estimated 10:00-12:00mm *Somewhat late registration *(Front of s2 = 5:17 am start time)
> s2* - Strava Runner - 462xx - Estimated?
> *s3* - mom2pandc - ? - Estimated 12:00-14:00
> *s3* - cel_disney DD - 499xx - Estimated 8:00-10:00mm *Late registration* (Front of s3 = 5:40 am start time)
> 
> *Middle of s2 = 5:22am*
> 
> 10k
> *s1* - accm DH - 305xx - Estimated 8-10 pace
> *s1* - GrownUpLilo - 31xxx - Estimated 10-12
> rafiki - 316xx - Estimated 10:01-12:00
> rafiki DW - 326xx - Estimated 10:01-12:00
> *s3* - mom2pandc DH - ? - Estimated 12:00-14:00
> *s4* - 1lilspark - 336xx - Estimated 12:01-14:00 mm *(Front of s4 = 5:38am start time)
> s4* - 347xx - Runner from Facebook
> 
> 
> HM
> *s1 - *Wishuponastar0412 DH - 2xx - POT under 2 hrs
> *s1 - *Oswald0827 - 2XX - POT under 2hrs
> *s1 - *striker1064 - 3xx - 1:58 HM POT
> *s1 - *btk2333 - 4xx - POT under 2 hrs
> SaraW - 9xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> FanforDisney - 10xx - What was your estimated pace?
> Kerry1957 - 10xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> jhk1206 DH - 15XX - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> HangWithMerida - 25xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> Wishuponastar0412 - 26XX - Estimated 2:16-2:30
> jenljeffers1989 - 28xx - Estimated 2:16-2:30
> *s3* - Ronski - 38xx - Estimated 2:45-3:00?
> *s3* - Figment1990 - 39xx - Estimated 2:45-3:00
> *s4* - jimrpa - 55xx - Estimated 3:01-3:15
> 
> 
> Challenge
> *s1 - *rundisfan DH - 200XX POT - 1:30 HM POT
> *s1* - huskies90 - 200xx - 1:35 HM POT
> *s1* - rundisfan - 200XX - 1:36 HM POT
> *s1 - *zfletch74 - 20XXX - 3:44 M POT
> *s1 - *Dopey 2020 - 202XX - 1:49 HM POT
> *s1 - *camaker - 202xx - 3:57 M POT
> *s1 - *pixarmom - 203XX - 1:57 HM POT
> *s1 - *erbam06 - 204XX - 53:31 10k POT
> Keith Tyger - 206xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s2* - Rogue224 - high 20xxx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> FanforDisney - 209xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s2* - lukemorenus - 212xx - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> jhk1206 - 21XXX - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s2* - PrincessV - 21xxx - Estimated 2:00-2:15
> *s2 - *ValW - 221xx - Platinum Club rD, Estimated time of 2:15 - 2:30
> EveV - 225XX - Estimated 2:01-2:15
> *s3* - accm - 225xx - Estimated 2-2:15
> *s3* - broadsheet - 226xx - Estimated 2:16-2:30 *(Front of s3 = 5:22am for 10k and 5:20am for HM)
> s3* - huskies90 DW - 229xx - No POT, what was estimated pace?
> *s3* - mom2pandc - ? - Estimated 2:30-2:45?
> RangerPooh - 23xxx - Estimated 2:30-2:45
> Sleepy425 - 24xxx - Estimated 3:00-3:15
> *s2* - Runner from Facebook who is Platinum Club rD and "very slow"
> 
> **Balloon ladies crossed ~60 min after start gun for both 10k and HM*



Oh, you can keep it!  I figured that since you weren't going, you would be "disinclined to acquiesce to this request" (to paraphrase Barbossa)  But I will give you an out....if you don't want to do it--or need help--just let me/us know.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Oh, you can keep it!  I figured that since you weren't going, you would be "disinclined to acquiesce to this request" (to paraphrase Barbossa)  But I will give you an out....if you don't want to do it--or need help--just let me/us know.



I'm more than fine to do it.  The Excel spreadsheet does most of the heavy lifting.  Just a matter of changing a few calculations based on a potential new course, and a few changes to account for the new corral situation.  But things like color coding based on alcohol and stuff are programmed in and ready to go.  But I'll wait to start putting it together until people get their bib numbers.  As between the bib number, their estimated finish, and using runner tracking to determine total number of runners, we'll be able to estimate their start group and determine timing based on rate calculations.


----------



## GreatLakes

PrincessV said:


> 2020 with EP at the front end was a disaster - at least for those of us in the back half of the pack. The crowding was so bad: on par with Cone Alley during a PHM, but through all of WS. It sounded like a great idea, but between the delayed start (because buses were still on the road they needed to clear to run on, and the congestion, it was a pretty awful start to the race, TBH.
> 
> No construction on Osceola that I recall - I personally think they like using Western Way because it's not super critical for vehicular traffic, and it made it really easy to cut the course short and redirect runners by skipping the BB section altogether. That tiny little stint in DHS has been the new normal for a while, now: marathon, SW, W&D - for at least a few years' worth of races. It's a huge bummer, IMO, but I think it was done to deal with the increased number of Guests in the park and trying to run a race through those crowds.



I thought the morning loop through Epcot was the highlight of the course in 2011. 

I do hope to get more time in AK and DHS but it is what it is.


----------



## fatmanatee

ZellyB said:


> That shortened portion through DHS is ridiculous though.  I may understand the reasons for it, but advertising you run through that park as part of the appeal for the races is a joke.


It's really ridiculous. I'm really hoping that with the major construction done, they'll be able to lengthen the time spent over there, but they had the same little loop for the Wine and Dine half.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

And here I was thinking the "run" through HS has always been a blink and you miss it experience.  No idea they ever spent more time there!


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I've never run through Blizzard before.



And if they keep the course the same, you still won’t have run through Blizzard. It was pretty much just a tour of the parking lot perimeter.


----------



## StarGirl11

Haven't posted in a while but just had a question pop in my head. 

For those who have been before and have some familiarity with ECVs. I know they allowed ECVs in part of the expo. But are there parts where they aren't allowed?

My disability took a turn for the worse after Boston in October. So I'm getting an ECV this trip. And currently waiting to hear from rD about some plans involving the longer half of Dopey for this year for myself.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

StarGirl11 said:


> Haven't posted in a while but just had a question pop in my head.
> 
> For those who have been before and have some familiarity with ECVs. I know they allowed ECVs in part of the expo. But are there parts where they aren't allowed?
> 
> My disability took a turn for the worse after Boston in October. So I'm getting an ECV this trip. And currently waiting to hear from rD about some plans involving the longer half of Dopey for this year for myself.



From what I can remember bib pick up and the vendor hall both have elevators (I've have used them in both), the official merch area is single level with no stairs, and there are ramps outside as an alternative where there are steps.

I don't know how well Disney does in terms of accessibility, but ESPN is a newer area and I would hope/think it was built with wheelchair access in mind, which would mean your EV could get through as well.


----------



## ZellyB

Onceuponamarathon said:


> And here I was thinking the "run" through HS has always been a blink and you miss it experience.  No idea they ever spent more time there!



No it actually used to be pretty substantial time in the park.  You used to run through this tunnel where there were people sewing costumes on either side of you.  At least I think I remember that, but maybe I'm hallucinating that part.  LOL  Then some time through the back stage and down by the commissary and then out of the park.  It was great.  I loved it.  Then I think they changed it to coming in through the back by ToT and running up Sunset Blvd and then out of the park.  It was a really nice amount of time.  I remember the first year I ran with just that tiny little scrap of park time and thinking, "This has to be a joke".


----------



## DopeyBadger

ZellyB said:


> You used to run through this tunnel where there were people sewing costumes on either side of you. At least I think I remember that, but maybe I'm hallucinating that part.



You weren't hallucinating.

2016





2015





ETA- Both videos will start almost right where you're talking about.


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> You weren't hallucinating.



The inaugural W&D ran through that tunnel as well.

It looks like the section that used to run through that tunnel now goes through some of the Slinky Dog Dash ride and walkway.  Here is the 2010 GPS track over the current Google map.



On a side note it is interesting to see how the old FR305 interpreted the lost reception in the tunnel.  It had me stopping and then running at 1:13/mile pace to be at the other end of the tunnel.  Now a lost signal for such a short period smooths the data.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> It looks like the section that used to run through that tunnel now goes through some of the Slinky Dog Dash ride and walkway. Here is the 2010 GPS track over the current Google map.



Yea, it was part of the Backlot Tour (video starts at tunnel).  Someone more hip on Disney could probably tell us where these activities have shifted to these days after Toy Story Land was built.


----------



## lhermiston

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Egad. That is ridiculous.  I enjoyed winding my way through HS in the past.  This time, blink and you'll miss it.
> I've never run through Blizzard before.
> 
> None of my estimated times were fast enough for consideration, so I'm guessing I'll be in the later start waves.
> Pacing myself for the Dopey, I'm guessing a 2.5 - 2.7 hour half and probably 5 - 5.5 hours for the full.



Blizzard was a joke. It was mostly parking lot and sending us past a lazy river - guarded by CMs - was borderline cruel and unusual punishment, given the heat.


----------



## Kerry1957

DopeyBadger said:


> HM
> 
> Kerry1957 - 10xx - Estimated 2:00-2:15



For your records...I was in *S2*


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

lhermiston said:


> Blizzard was a joke. It was mostly parking lot and sending us past a lazy river - guarded by CMs - was borderline cruel and unusual punishment, given the heat.


The parking lot was hideous. I really hated that section of the course, especially as hot as it was. Inside the park, the paths were way too narrow for all the runners, then you were right back out to that awful parking lot. I’m hoping for a new, better course this year.


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> You weren't hallucinating.
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA- Both videos will start almost right where you're talking about.



Wow. I have no recollection of any DJ and flashing lights....but I ran in 2010, 2013 and then not again til 2018.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Wow. I have no recollection of any DJ and flashing lights....but I ran in 2010, 2013 and then not again til 2018.



Don't worry, you're likely not crazy either.  My recollection was that 2014 did not have the DJ/lights aspect.






There were some who complained after 2015 that it was really disorienting to run through the tunnel with the DJ/lights.  I believe one year they had a smoke machine going too.

ETA - It was 2015 when they had the smoke machine per Mike (link).


----------



## nekonekoneko

lhermiston said:


> Blizzard was a joke. It was mostly parking lot and sending us past a lazy river - guarded by CMs - was borderline cruel and unusual punishment, given the heat.




People coming in at the back never saw it!  I think they cut that part of the course off around noon, which shaved like 1.75 miles off the course.


----------



## The Expert

nekonekoneko said:


> People coming in at the back never saw it!  I think they cut that part of the course off around noon, which shaved like 1.75 miles off the course.



Yep, that was me. I was maybe half a mile behind the course cut. When I got to BB, there was a huge stream of runners coming out but they'd blocked the road coming in. From that point through the end of the race, it was literally a shoulder-to-shoulder walk.


----------



## GreatLakes

nekonekoneko said:


> People coming in at the back never saw it!  I think they cut that part of the course off around noon, which shaved like 1.75 miles off the course.



I'd be livid.  I signed up to race a marathon, not 1.75 short of a marathon.


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> I'd be livid.  I signed up to race a marathon, not 1.75 short of a marathon.



It was a significant safety issue. Runners were dropping left and right from the high heat and humidity. The medical support was being overwhelmed with the number of runners needing aid.


----------



## acurls

Hi all - long time lurker, first time poster here!

This will be my first marathon (not first rD race) and I'm unnecessarily stressed about food options, specifically finding basic spaghetti the night before. I couldn't find anything in the W&D thread, but does anyone know if some of the resort restaurants/quick serve will offer a basic pasta option during race weekend? I have ADR just in case, but would prefer to chill Saturday and not run around. Still trying to get that elusive Space 220 ADR for Monday, of course


----------



## Herding_Cats

acurls said:


> Hi all - long time lurker, first time poster here!
> 
> This will be my first marathon (not first rD race) and I'm unnecessarily stressed about food options, specifically finding basic spaghetti the night before. I couldn't find anything in the W&D thread, but does anyone know if some of the resort restaurants/quick serve will offer a basic pasta option during race weekend? I have ADR just in case, but would prefer to chill Saturday and not run around. Still trying to get that elusive Space 220 ADR for Monday, of course



I can’t answer you question specifically, but if you’re aren’t staying at a resort, they aren’t letting you in through the front gate (last I knew) if you plan to drive yourself. There are ways around this of course (bus-hopping, sky-liner, etc) so that’s something to be aware of. All of the menus are pretty pared down still, so if you look at where you’re staying (assuming on-site) look at what would be easiest to get to and check the menus.

I know AoA had a pasta window when we stayed there a few years ago.


----------



## jmasgat

acurls said:


> Hi all - long time lurker, first time poster here!
> 
> This will be my first marathon (not first rD race) and I'm unnecessarily stressed about food options, specifically finding basic spaghetti the night before. I couldn't find anything in the W&D thread, but does anyone know if some of the resort restaurants/quick serve will offer a basic pasta option during race weekend? I have ADR just in case, but would prefer to chill Saturday and not run around. Still trying to get that elusive Space 220 ADR for Monday, of course



Welcome! Pasta is usually pretty easy to come across--at least in non-Covid times. In the past, I have done POR food court--they used to have a pasta option where you could pick your sauces and add-ins. And Pop food court had a pasta option.  Quick menu check shows that both at least now are offering spaghetti and meatballs, and other resorts are too. Given that it is usually a safe bet offering, I expect you'll find it with no problem.


----------



## acurls

Thank you @Herding_Cats and @jmasgat ! I'm excited and nervous, and the nerves are all coming out in my food stress. Looking forward to running my first 26.2 with everyone here! ☺


----------



## nekonekoneko

GreatLakes said:


> I'd be livid.  I signed up to race a marathon, not 1.75 short of a marathon.



It was 66 at start time, but by noon, it got to 81 degrees, and 84 by 2 in the afternoon.  With the humidity Florida is known for, as @camaker said, people were dropping like flies, so they had to try to do something to get people to finish.


----------



## stitchsnk

SAFD a few days late:
I am grateful for so many things this year. I am grateful for a healthy beautiful baby girl - she just turned 7 months. I am grateful for my body for being strong and capable of pregnancy, birth, and recovery. I am grateful for my husband and our relationship. I am so grateful for the health of my family and my friends.

I am grateful to be financially stable enough to afford returning to WDW, especially as an annual passholder from out of state. I am so grateful to be returning to runDisney! My heart is so full!

------------------

In other news: I returned to running post-"franke-toe" aka my big toe compound fracture from 2 months ago. My toe is recovering well, but my ankle is not the same after changing my gait to compensate for the broken toe. I have been running and of all things, my ankle is sore at the end of the day. I'm a little nervous for the marathon.

My costume is coming together though! My best friend and I will be Woody and Buzz, respectively.

I am making a quick trip to Marathon Weekend and will miss both DisBoards gatherings this year - I arrive Friday night and then leave Sunday night. I am sad I won't get to meet up with any of you. I am planning on Wine & Dine in the fall!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

fatmanatee said:


> According to this link, the 2020 maps were released in the middle of December. I'm curious if they keep this marathon map or change it again.


I’m most curious about the half course since the overpass/ramp the route uses to get back to Epcot is under construction. If it’s not open by January, I wonder how they’ll modify.


----------



## jmasgat

stitchsnk said:


> In other news: I returned to running post-"franke-toe" aka my big toe compound fracture from 2 months ago. My toe is recovering well, but my ankle is not the same after changing my gait to compensate for the broken toe. I have been running and of all things, my ankle is sore at the end of the day. I'm a little nervous for the marathon.



Been there, done that.....I had a stress fracture in a toe several years ago, and it seems like every muscle in my foot rebelled. I was convinced that I was creating new problems in my foot. It took a while for my foot to feel normal again, but it did.  And I did not have any other foot issues develop.  I had to just relax about it and not neurose over every ache/pain.  Hope yours resolves soon.


----------



## GreatLakes

camaker said:


> It was a significant safety issue. Runners were dropping left and right from the high heat and humidity. The medical support was being overwhelmed with the number of runners needing aid.





nekonekoneko said:


> It was 66 at start time, but by noon, it got to 81 degrees, and 84 by 2 in the afternoon.  With the humidity Florida is known for, as @camaker said, people were dropping like flies, so they had to try to do something to get people to finish.



I get that but it seems pretty crappy to shorten a race for everyone because some people overestimated their abilities in warmer weather.  At some point as runners it is up to us to pull ourselves if we can't finish and know our limits.  Mid 80's is hot for a full but not Badwater hot.


----------



## Kerry1957

GreatLakes said:


> I get that but it seems pretty crappy to shorten a race for everyone because some people overestimated their abilities in warmer weather.  At some point as runners it is up to us to pull ourselves if we can't finish and know our limits.  Mid 80's is hot for a full but not Badwater hot.


I generally agree. Disney had the Hobson's Choice whether they should "save" many of the runners from the runners themselves, or just let nature take its course. There were so many runners sitting or laying on the curbs that Disney felt they had to take action. I was able to complete the entire course, but like @TheExpert, had no choice but to walk several miles right after the merge because of the density and narrow sidewalks.

Disney has always been a place for inexperienced runners to gain experience, and this even includes marathon distances. Poor choices are made in the later miles of any marathon (ask me how I know), especially, but not exclusively by inexperienced runners.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

Kerry1957 said:


> I generally agree. Disney had the Hobson's Choice whether they should "save" many of the runners from the runners themselves, or just let nature take its course. There were so many runners sitting or laying on the curbs that Disney felt they had to take action. I was able to complete the entire course, but like @TheExpert, had no choice but to walk several miles right after the merge because of the density and narrow sidewalks.
> 
> Disney has always been a place for inexperienced runners to gain experience, and this even includes marathon distances. Poor choices are made in the later miles of any marathon (ask me how I know), especially, but not exclusively by inexperienced runners.




To add to this if you're doing Badwater, you're training for insane conditions (including heat), and you're likely an experienced runner that knows their body well. A lot of the runners at marathon weekend are runners who have been training in cold weather and expecting mild temperatures. 

My guess is Disney has some sort of critical mass with what they can handle with med volunteers.  Once the count of runners dropping exceeded what they could safely triage, they shortened the course.


----------



## fatmanatee

GreatLakes said:


> The inaugural W&D ran through that tunnel as well.
> 
> It looks like the section that used to run through that tunnel now goes through some of the Slinky Dog Dash ride and walkway.  Here is the 2010 GPS track over the current Google map.
> 
> View attachment 626859
> 
> On a side note it is interesting to see how the old FR305 interpreted the lost reception in the tunnel.  It had me stopping and then running at 1:13/mile pace to be at the other end of the tunnel.  Now a lost signal for such a short period smooths the data.



This screencap raises an interesting question: what do people think a map that includes more of the updated HS would look like? I would imagine the biggest issue might be routing runners so that there isn't any sort of logjam between runners and other guests. Also I'm asking having not been to HS since TSL or GE have opened (with my one and only RD WDW race weekend being Star Wars in 2017), so I absolutely would not know the logistics of how this would work.


----------



## BikeFan

GreatLakes said:


> I get that but it seems pretty crappy to shorten a race for everyone because some people overestimated their abilities in warmer weather.  At some point as runners it is up to us to pull ourselves if we can't finish and know our limits.  Mid 80's is hot for a full but not Badwater hot.



In Disney's defense (somewhat), they're not the only marathon to have shortened the race due to heat.  I remember the Green Bay Marathon halting due to heat in 2012 and Chicago in 2007.  I'm sure there are other examples I've missed.  Even experienced runners can become victims to heat-related health issues.  Some of us older people might remember the Swiss marathoner Gabriela Andersen-Schiess staggering to the finish in 90 degree heat at the debut women's marathon of the 1984 Los Angeles Olympics.  In the heat (literally) of competition, we're not always the best judges of our own health outcomes.


----------



## PrincessV

Disco Tunnel 4Ever. RIP. 



GreatLakes said:


> I get that but it seems pretty crappy to shorten a race for everyone because some people overestimated their abilities in warmer weather.  At some point as runners it is up to us to pull ourselves if we can't finish and know our limits.  Mid 80's is hot for a full but not Badwater hot.


So... I had some insider info very early in the race - before MK - that told me rD planned to cut the course at a certain time due to heat (I can't recall the time now, but it was a hard cutoff time, pre-determined - the decision may have been made that very morning, but well before the cutoff actually happened.) As a slow Floridian who trains through the infernal heat of summer for Marathon Weekend, I was not pleased. I started in a back corral, but felt fine at that point and was pretty sure I could push my pace and make it before the cutoff. By the time I got through AK, I was really feeling the heat. Based on experience, I just slowed my pace, poured water over my head, sought shade when I could, etc. and was doing okay... but I came across some non-Floridian friends around that point and they were really feeling it. Sticking with them to provide support (and honestly, to keep an experienced eye on them - I was pretty concerned), I just missed the cutoff and was rerouted, missing BB altogether. What we saw in the back of the pack after that was really, really scary: bodies down on the sides of the road regularly. Medical was working like crazy, but literally could not keep up with the carnage - runners who were okay were stopping to help fellow runners. I thought about stopping myself a time or two, but was concerned enough about my friends that I wanted to stay close to them, just in case. After the finish, people were just collapsing right and left. Standing in a PP line, we saw 3 different people go down. I've never seen anything like that at a rD race and I came away feeling like rD 100% made the right call in cutting the course. My takeaway was that, after two challengingly hot marathons in a row, rD is likely going forward with some hard and fast plans for cutting the course in the future - and that stupid Western Way-BB jaunt works out well for that.

Me, I went out to the parking lot and run-walked until I hit 26.2. From what I hear, it wasn't much different than BB, lol!



*DisneyDreamer said:


> I’m most curious about the half course since the overpass/ramp the route uses to get back to Epcot is under construction. If it’s not open by January, I wonder how they’ll modify.


I just drove by it Sunday... I still can't tell if they're building it up, or tearing it down - either way, it's wholly unusable at present. I wonder, too, how they'll re-do the course. The marathon is fine, as W&D did the TTC-Bear Island thing without issue, but I can't see how they manage a MK-EP route right now.


----------



## StarGirl11

GreatLakes said:


> I get that but it seems pretty crappy to shorten a race for everyone because some people overestimated their abilities in warmer weather.  At some point as runners it is up to us to pull ourselves if we can't finish and know our limits.  Mid 80's is hot for a full but not Badwater hot.



…they had 70 medical at the same time in one stage at the race from what I remember reading. I don’t think you realize just how bad it was.

yes it’s not Badwater. Like others have mentioned people will train for the heat and heck wrap specialized clothing. Badwater is not beginner friendly like Disney. And if your not weather aclimatized when this happens then it will get you. And heck probably people who were acclimated normally had problems since this was a winter race

Black flagging/shortening the course is not common practice and not something race directors just do on a whim.

Ive been there two of the three times Disney I know they have had to shorten a course due to heat. (Two at the DL half and this race of course). And the Marathon was the one I pulled myself at Mile 5 due to how bad it was. (I remember walking out at 2:00 am and it was already mid 60s). The heat in these conditions is not exactly mild. 

Badwater is a beast of its own for multiple reasons. And Disney isn’t on its level. The average runner is not ready for something like Badwater or Marathon De Sables.

(and the later had issues this year as well)

it’s not a good comparison.


----------



## BikeFan

PrincessV said:


> Me, I went out to the parking lot and run-walked until I hit 26.2. From what I hear, it wasn't much different than BB, lol!


Between the walk from the buses to the village and then the walk to the corrals, I think _everyone _got 26.2 that day!


----------



## stitchsnk

jmasgat said:


> Been there, done that.....I had a stress fracture in a toe several years ago, and it seems like every muscle in my foot rebelled. I was convinced that I was creating new problems in my foot. It took a while for my foot to feel normal again, but it did.  And I did not have any other foot issues develop.  I had to just relax about it and not neurose over every ache/pain.  Hope yours resolves soon.


Thank you! Doc says it will take a while for everything to go back to how it was. I'm optimistic.


----------



## DopeyBadger

fatmanatee said:


> This screencap raises an interesting question: what do people think a map that includes more of the updated HS would look like? I would imagine the biggest issue might be routing runners so that there isn't any sort of logjam between runners and other guests. Also I'm asking having not been to HS since TSL or GE have opened (with my one and only RD WDW race weekend being Star Wars in 2017), so I absolutely would not know the logistics of how this would work.



I don't think you'll see something like 2016 moving forward anymore.  This is because as the current route stands most runners are hitting DHS when it is open, and there isn't a lot of wiggle room in the Toy Story/GE area.

I think the best we can hope for is a return to the 2018/2019 route which included the full Sunset and some Hollywood.  The key difference in 2018/2019 vs 2017 was the removal of running through the turnstiles area.  Since the park is open, and security is more of a thing in 2021 than it was in 2017, I imagine we won't go back to the 2017 route either.  But I think the 2018/2019 route is reasonable for a touch more DHS time.

Maybe there's a fantasy some day where you come in through a back entrance of DHS by the new Star Wars Hotel through GE and through Hollywood Blvd.  But if the park is open when most runners come through DHS, then I doubt that will ever be an option.  With that being said, the Star Wars hotel doesn't look like anything special from the outside to warrant running past it (but that's just my opinion on an unfinished hotel at this point).



2016 (old route through the Backstage Tours)



2020 (newest route with a taste of DHS past TOT and RnR, no Hollywood Blvd)


Other options used:

2018/2019 (down Sunset to Hollywood backside around turnstiles)


2017 (down Sunset to Hollywood through turnstiles)


----------



## PrincessV

I think in the discussion of more time in DHS we're leaving out one thing: more DHS came with a large side of WWOS. I didn't mind WWOS all that much (thought I really despised Victory Way Parts 1 and 2), but many others really hated it. So I think it's a pick your poison kinda thing: WWOS or Western Way + BB?


----------



## The Expert

BikeFan said:


> Between the walk from the buses to the village and then the walk to the corrals, I think _everyone _got 26.2 that day!



I definitely counted it! It was a heck of an introduction to the marathon distance. Thank goodness for those bags of ice and my husband at the Boardwalk with an icy Coke!


----------



## StarGirl11

Honestly y’all are talking course maps and I’m over here just trying not to wonder when the disabilities people at rD are going to get back to me. Since whether I’ll get to start the full is currently hinging on them.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

ZellyB said:


> No it actually used to be pretty substantial time in the park.  You used to run through this tunnel where there were people sewing costumes on either side of you.  At least I think I remember that, but maybe I'm hallucinating that part.  LOL  Then some time through the back stage and down by the commissary and then out of the park.  It was great.  I loved it.  Then I think they changed it to coming in through the back by ToT and running up Sunset Blvd and then out of the park.  It was a really nice amount of time.  I remember the first year I ran with just that tiny little scrap of park time and thinking, "This has to be a joke".


I definitely remember seeing the costume making and then backstage.  Either through or past the big hat and down the main street.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

StarGirl11 said:


> Honestly y’all are talking course maps and I’m over here just trying not to wonder when the disabilities people at rD are going to get back to me. Since whether I’ll get to start the full is currently hinging on them.



I have no idea how the disabilities stuff works with runDisney.  If it's not personal, can you share what the process is and what you're dealing with?


----------



## StarGirl11

Onceuponamarathon said:


> I have no idea how the disabilities stuff works with runDisney.  If it's not personal, can you share what the process is and what you're dealing with?



My condition decided it wanted to take a nose dive after Boston. So I did NYC with the plans to transition before I transition to pushrim (wheelchair) racing.

A few weeks ago I made a post in a running group asking for a support runner for the 5/10/Half of Dopey. Because between the disability and me having minor surgery in December. The full was out.

At that point I got a message about contacting rD about going what’s called Duo (someone pushes the disabled athlete in a chair). So the plans shifted to walk/run the 5/10. And go duo for the other two. And Disney has allowed this before with athletes like myself who are in the middle of the transition and don’t have the upper body strength to do the course yet.

please note this is not something I normally recommend for a lot of reasons. Most major races require the half of the duo to be disabled more then I am to be a part of the duo team. Disney is the exception not the rule.

But because this whole song and dance is unusual. And only Disney is this lenient about it. Im worried. And it takes a while for anyone with the disabilities team to reply.

(for example it took two weeks for NYC to last minute clear me for a support runner. To the point I had given up and assumed that it was a no. Surprise it was a yes)


----------



## jmasgat

Back to running after another week off and a trip to the sports med doc (good news--no stress fracture; bad news--who knows why i developed the strains I developed.  As a former engineer, I dislike the medical equivalent of a NTF--No Trouble Found-- warranty code. No root cause makes me unhappy)

I judge the run successful--even on the snowy/icy roads, because most of the times I was thinking about how I would get to Hurricane Hannah's for the meet up and whether I would drive to the start of the marathon rather than thinking about whether my leg was still bothering me. Let's hope this keeps up and I can salvage my training.


----------



## garneska

I am still struggling with my knee.  Saturday was a short run (down week) only 8 miles.  I was clipping along pretty good until mile 6.  Then my knee hurt in a different way than it usually does.  I kind of limped it off to see if it was just a tweak and then again.  I had two choices at that point, slow down and see if i could finish the last 2 miles or throw in the towel and call it a day.  I opted for choice 1.  Slowed down but the pain hit two more times.  I did get it done.  The knee was just weird all day.  Sunday was off day so i rested.  I went out monday for an easy run and no issues.  Today was 8 and again went easy and am still hanging on.  This week is my tough week.  I have a 14 miler on Saturday.  I am already going in with start out slower than i want.  I rather be slow and finish (though i may stop at time of 2 hours and 15 minutes) the day then start out too fast and crash and burn.  Ugh to survive this marathon.

On a personal note, my remodel is almost done and this is the last weekend i will be painting this year (we have finished all the walls and ceiling).  Next year we finish the trim.  My dad is also doing a lot better.  I am still going over there quite a bit.  However that is better than him being in the hospital or worse.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

PrincessV said:


> I just drove by it Sunday... I still can't tell if they're building it up, or tearing it down - either way, it's wholly unusable at present. I wonder, too, how they'll re-do the course. The marathon is fine, as W&D did the TTC-Bear Island thing without issue, but I can't see how they manage a MK-EP route right now.


I hope they have a way to make it work and they don’t end up having to use a course similar to Wine and Dine. I think my sister who is doing the half will be disappointed if it doesn’t go through MK.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well apparently all I needed to do was talk about to get RunDisney to call me.

Got the green light to do duo for the half/full. Dopey is officially a go!

though I still have to work out the logistics and get the girl who had volunteered to do the full to actually reply to me. The biggest obstacle is out of the way. Whether rD would clear for us to do that.

Also went for my first spin in a push rim today!


----------



## garneska

@StarGirl11 nice wheels!


----------



## StarGirl11

garneska said:


> @StarGirl11 nice wheels!



Thanks. There a friend whose letting me try them out and get a handle on it until I get my own. Which is going to be a hot minute because between the medical testing and the chair there's been some unexpected large expenses this year.


----------



## GreatLakes

November miles were slightly down from last month at 220.91.  I had to skip my long run Sunday which would have added 18 but overall I'm still on track for my goal I think.

ETA: Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race or two?


----------



## dobball23

lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race or two?


I'm in for four!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

dobball23 said:


> I'm in for four!


Ditto! Hard to believe in just 5 weeks I start driving south.


----------



## hauntedcity

Okay, so my big toe hurts today. There are only TWO POSSIBLE OPTIONS:

1. It's a stress fracture and will probably fall off and I'll never run again.
2. I just need to take it easy for a day and it will be fine.

Guess which is most likely, and guess which my mind is convinced is true.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

hauntedcity said:


> Okay, so my big toe hurts today. There are only TWO POSSIBLE OPTIONS:
> 
> 1. It's a stress fracture and will probably fall off and I'll never run again.
> 2. I just need to take it easy for a day and it will be fine.
> 
> Guess which is most likely, and guess which my mind is convinced is true.



Toes are overrated, let it fall off and you will be 0.31% faster from the weight savings.


----------



## StarGirl11

And my pusher for the full is out due to medical issues (it happens, she actually didn't want to pull out but I didn't want to put her in the spot of rushing to be ready). So the girl who was pushing me for the half is in for the full tenatively. Though trying to find someone else willing to do it. Since full is a bit beyond her normal scope and if I can find someone else it would be preferable.

Fun conversation to have a little more than a month to have before a race.

ETA: Solution has been found


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Fyi - Disney opened ressies for Space 220 Lounge!  Just scored one for Monday after Marathon. Woohoo!


----------



## BigEeyore

Am I the only one who didn't realize that they aren't doing the dream lights on the castle this year? Hopefully there will be some projections going or at least fun lighting effects when we run thru MK! 
I also didn't know about the overpass issue - hoping we still get to do MK on the half!


----------



## StarGirl11

BigEeyore said:


> Am I the only one who didn't realize that they aren't doing the dream lights on the castle this year? Hopefully there will be some projections going or at least fun lighting effects when we run thru MK!
> I also didn't know about the overpass issue - hoping we still get to do MK on the half!



I doubt they would cut it unless they want a repeat of the 2017 Tink on their hands. They have to figure something out for Princess too I’m guessing. And that’s the biggest selling point of that.


----------



## GreatLakes

BigEeyore said:


> Am I the only one who didn't realize that they aren't doing the dream lights on the castle this year? Hopefully there will be some projections going or at least fun lighting effects when we run thru MK!
> I also didn't know about the overpass issue - hoping we still get to do MK on the half!



I haven't been paying attention to the holiday decorations this year but am surprised about the dream lights. Maybe they are permanently replaced with projections?

I can't imagine the half wouldn't run through the castle but at the same time MW going through MK isn't explicitly stated, just assumed from tradition.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

One question and several responses

Am I seeing correctly that Hurricane Hannas is inside Epcot? So I need to reserve and Epcot ticket for that Friday meetup? 

Toes: My guess is a stress fracture, never to run again, and a plague o' locust are on the way. 

Leg: You are fairly well trained up at this point.  Better to ease off and not further aggravate than to keep trying for longer runs and take yourself out of the race.  (Or have it hurting more to where the race is absolute misery). 

I will be totally bummed if we don't get to run through the castle.


----------



## 1lilspark

GreatLakes said:


> I haven't been paying attention to the holiday decorations this year but am surprised about the dream lights. Maybe they are permanently replaced with projections?
> 
> I can't imagine the half wouldn't run through the castle but at the same time MW going through MK isn't explicitly stated, just assumed from tradition.


They were gone last year and the pandemic was the reason this year it was due to the 50th so I’d assume if they return it won’t be till Christmas 2024 since the 50th festivities last till March 2022


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Am I seeing correctly that Hurricane Hannas is inside Epcot? So I need to reserve and Epcot ticket for that Friday meetup?



Hurricane Hannah’s is at the Yacht & Beach Club in the pool area along the boardwalk. No reservation or park ticket needed.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Am I seeing correctly that Hurricane Hannas is inside Epcot? So I need to reserve and Epcot ticket for that Friday meetup?


No. It's at beach/yatch club.  It's the pool bar for Stormalong Bay.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Am I seeing correctly that Hurricane Hannas is inside Epcot? So I need to reserve and Epcot ticket for that Friday meetup?



It's weird, because when you google it, google maps shows it next to the Imagination Pavillion inside EPCOT.



But that's not true.  Like @camaker and @Herding_Cats said, it's at Beach Club.

Ignore the outdated meetup information from 2020


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

DopeyBadger said:


> It's weird, because when you google it, google maps shows it next to the Imagination Pavillion inside EPCOT.
> 
> View attachment 627700
> 
> But that's not true.  Like @camaker and @Herding_Cats said, it's at Beach Club.
> 
> Ignore the outdated meetup information from 2020
> View attachment 627701


Exactly.  Glad it wasn't just me seeing that.  
Cool.  Friday at 3 pm.  Looking forward to meeting everyone in person.


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> Okay, so my big toe hurts today. There are only TWO POSSIBLE OPTIONS:
> 
> 1. It's a stress fracture and will probably fall off and I'll never run again.
> 2. I just need to take it easy for a day and it will be fine.
> 
> Guess which is most likely, and guess which my mind is convinced is true.



Okay, quick update: I ran this morning and my toe is fine! 

But now my back feels a little tight... it's got to be a slipped disk... or cracked vertebrae... 

In (not really) seriousness, I'm just waiting for the hammer to fall. It's become a race tradition that my daughter does SOMETHING to me right before a race.  Whether it's accidentally stomping on my foot, leaving a toy out that I trip over, running into my knee, it's happened at almost every race for the last 10 years. She's 12 now, but I know she's just biding her time... probably waiting until after she gets all her Christmas presents...

Anyone else have anything that always seems to happen before a race?


----------



## Bree

I think HH meetup was going to move up to 2pm. Paging @lhermiston


----------



## jmasgat

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Am I seeing correctly that Hurricane Hannas is inside Epcot? So I need to reserve and Epcot ticket for that Friday meetup?





DopeyBadger said:


> It's weird, because when you google it, google maps shows it next to the Imagination Pavillion inside EPCOT.



Turns out there are two entries for HH--one in the right location and one in the wrong.  I did a "suggested edit" on Google maps.  They are usually pretty good about fixing those things.


----------



## jmasgat

Bree said:


> I think HH meetup was going to move up to 2pm.



In the past it has been 2 pm.  I think that has worked better for people who may have ADR for dinner on Friday.


----------



## HangWithMerida

hauntedcity said:


> Okay, quick update: I ran this morning and my toe is fine!
> 
> But now my back feels a little tight... it's got to be a slipped disk... or cracked vertebrae...
> 
> In (not really) seriousness, I'm just waiting for the hammer to fall. It's become a race tradition that my daughter does SOMETHING to me right before a race.  Whether it's accidentally stomping on my foot, leaving a toy out that I trip over, running into my knee, it's happened at almost every race for the last 10 years. She's 12 now, but I know she's just biding her time... probably waiting until after she gets all her Christmas presents...
> 
> Anyone else have anything that always seems to happen before a race?


 Glad your toe is better. It definitely feels like kids and pets are always out to get us! My cats love to walk and then suddenly stop right in front of your feet so you trip over them while they howl like you just tried to murder them.


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> In the past it has been 2 pm.  I think that has worked better for people who may have ADR for dinner on Friday.



I prefer the 2pm time, too, if we’re voting.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> I think HH meetup was going to move up to 2pm. Paging @lhermiston



2 p.m. it is!

If anyone feels inclined to bring name badges for that and DATW, that’d be rad. We can make do without, though.


----------



## DrFandom

Hey folks.  First-time poster, long-time reader.  I have a question about run times that someone on here may be able to answer.

As a bit of background, I "ran" the marathon weekend half about 10 years ago and completed the marathon 7 years ago, so I'm familiar with runDisney events.  But one thing I can't figure out is the times listed in the results for the races.  Essentially, I'm wondering if I am reading this correctly.  For example, I see a "clock time" listed and a "chip-time" listed.  My understanding is that the clock time is from the start TIME (e.g., 5:30am) of a race to when you cross the finish line, while the chip time is from when you cross the start line to the finish.  Hence, chip times are usually faster (i.e., lower times).

However, I know that runDisney wants people to keep a 16 minute pace or they reserve the right to remove you from the course.  So, for the 10K my DW and I will be running at the Marathon weekend, we need to finish in under 99.2 minutes (16 x 6.2 = 99.2; so roughly under 1 hour and 39 minutes). 

But when I look at race results for runDisney races I see SO many times at a slower pace.  So, for instance, consider the race results for my age group (55-59) for the 2021 W&D 10K.  There are 221 runners listed in that group, 50 of which have a chip time slower than 99.2 minutes.  In fact, a few actually have chip times of slightly greater than 2 hours.

So what gives?  Am I interpreting the results wrong, or is runDisney a bit lax on the 16 minute pace requirement?  I've always been curious about this because when I ran the marathon, I did it in 15 minute miles exactly.  But there were like 4,000 people with a slower chip time.


----------



## opusone

DrFandom said:


> Hey folks.  First-time poster, long-time reader.  I have a question about run times that someone on here may be able to answer.
> 
> As a bit of background, I "ran" the marathon weekend half about 10 years ago and completed the marathon 7 years ago, so I'm familiar with runDisney events.  But one thing I can't figure out is the times listed in the results for the races.  Essentially, I'm wondering if I am reading this correctly.  For example, I see a "clock time" listed and a "chip-time" listed.  My understanding is that the clock time is from the start TIME (e.g., 5:30am) of a race to when you cross the finish line, while the chip time is from when you cross the start line to the finish.  Hence, chip times are usually faster (i.e., lower times).
> 
> However, I know that runDisney wants people to keep a 16 minute pace or they reserve the right to remove you from the course.  So, for the 10K my DW and I will be running at the Marathon weekend, we need to finish in under 99.2 minutes (16 x 6.2 = 99.2; so roughly under 1 hour and 39 minutes).
> 
> But when I look at race results for runDisney races I see SO many times at a slower pace.  So, for instance, consider the race results for my age group (55-59) for the 2021 W&D 10K.  There are 221 runners listed in that group, 50 of which have a chip time slower than 99.2 minutes.  In fact, a few actually have chip times of slightly greater than 2 hours.
> 
> So what gives?  Am I interpreting the results wrong, or is runDisney a bit lax on the 16 minute pace requirement?  I've always been curious about this because when I ran the marathon, I did it in 15 minute miles exactly.  But there were like 4,000 people with a slower chip time.


16 minutes per mile limit doesn’t start until the last person crosses the start line, so if you start an hour ahead of the last person, you can go much slower than 16 minutes per mile.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Jason Bryer said:


> How many pairs of shoes does everyone bring? I tend to bring 3, one pair for the 5k and half, another for the 10k and full, and a third for walking (which are typically of a different type, I like Brooks adrenaline for running but the ghosts for walking). If you count Birkenstocks then I have a fourth for getting to the pool/hot tub.


3. 2 pairs for the races and 1 pair for the theme parks. I like the idea of having a "backup" pair of race shoes in case rain during one of the first 3 races leaves a pair not sufficiently dried out when the marathon comes.


lhermiston said:


> With less than 7 weeks to go, this week’s Sundays are for Disney is about planning. Specifically, how do you plan to spend the time you’re not running?


In the parks. I vaguely remember what my plans were, but only vaguely. I think they involve as much Galaxy's Edge as I feel like and more Epcot since I only had 1 day in Epcot during my November 2020 trip. I know I scheduled Epcot for DATW where I will once again be one of the few people who does not drink. 


matt and beth said:


> Anyone ever purchase photopass for the marathon weekend? Reviews or thoughts? TIA


I've used it and I love it. I do not know if Disney has resumed allowing CMs to use guest cameras yet either which is another strong argument for Memory Maker. As others have mentioned you can use multiple bibs on the same one which is another advantage. 


lhermiston said:


> Disney pays us to do it so they can have lots of photos of extremely attractive runners to use in promotional materials.


And/or scare Mary Poppins? Right?


lhermiston said:


> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what you're all thankful for. It can certainly be Disney/runDisney-related, but feel to tell us non-Disney things you're grateful for. We've all been dealing with *gestures broadly* ... all of this for a while now and I think it's important to stop and remember what we keep grinding for.


I'm grateful that I've managed to get through "all this" by and large in decent shape. It's certainly been difficult in many different ways for me, but I know that for me it could have been much, much worse. I'm also very much looking forward to getting a temporary respite from work stress to spend time in WDW and enjoy marathon weekend and the parks for a few days after that. Running has helped me cope with everything and I've been grateful to have purpose to this running.


Baloo in MI said:


> I will end with saying that I am so thankful for this community that I have had the opportunity to be a part of since 2015. I have one daughter who is a runner and a couple friends who run, but for the most part that is my running support here at home. The conversations in the DIS runDisney threads have been a source of connection, motivation, laughter and inspiration. So for that I thank all of you!


I used to be quite happy in the never running a marathon camp. But this community helped me work through my fears as I began to seriously consider the marathon. With most of my family not being runners, this group has also been a place where I have learned so much that has improved both my race day experience and perhaps more importantly, my training experience. 


camaker said:


> It was a significant safety issue. Runners were dropping left and right from the high heat and humidity. The medical support was being overwhelmed with the number of runners needing aid.


I remember seeing an ambulance race down the road opposite where the runners were going after the course cut off. My sister was undertrained and told me about the frequent cries of medic almost immediately after she crossed the finish line near the balloon ladies. 


acurls said:


> Thank you @Herding_Cats and @jmasgat ! I'm excited and nervous, and the nerves are all coming out in my food stress. Looking forward to running my first 26.2 with everyone here! ☺


Best of luck!


Kerry1957 said:


> I generally agree. Disney had the Hobson's Choice whether they should "save" many of the runners from the runners themselves, or just let nature take its course. There were so many runners sitting or laying on the curbs that Disney felt they had to take action. I was able to complete the entire course, but like @TheExpert, had no choice but to walk several miles right after the merge because of the density and narrow sidewalks.
> 
> Disney has always been a place for inexperienced runners to gain experience, and this even includes marathon distances. Poor choices are made in the later miles of any marathon (ask me how I know), especially, but not exclusively by inexperienced runners.


I certainly wrestled with what it meant that my second marathon was run on a shortened course for a few minutes after I heard other runners saying they had cut the course short. For a time I felt that my accomplishment was somehow diminished. In reality, it wasn't. I finished that race despite the intense heat. 

I will not fault runDisney for making the call to cut that race short. The temps were brutal. 


BikeFan said:


> In the heat (literally) of competition, we're not always the best judges of our own health outcomes.


In the past I made mistakes in training because I was convinced that I must follow the plan to near perfection or else disaster would happen on race day when I really should have either rested or just cut the long run a few miles short. And this was before my 5th half marathon. Only gaining more experience taught me that consistency helps overcome a "lost" run or two.


BikeFan said:


> Between the walk from the buses to the village and then the walk to the corrals, I think _everyone _got 26.2 that day!


I choose to believe that they cut the course when and where they did because that meant that anyone who finished still did 26.2 even if some did it in a more unusual way.


lhermiston said:


> Anyone want to go to Disney next month? Maybe run a race or two?


Why would we want to do that? That's crazy talk. Or at least that's the look I get when I am brave enough to tell the clerk that I'm buying running shoes because I'm running Dopey.


lhermiston said:


> If anyone feels inclined to bring name badges for that and DATW, that’d be rad. We can make due without, though.


We should also put our board names on those so we can identify each other more easily.


opusone said:


> 16 minutes per mile limit doesn’t start until the last person crosses the start line, so if you start an hour ahead of the last person, you can go much slower than 16 minutes per mile.


While I don't know her average per smile split, my undertrained sister finished 2020 because her corral placement earned in 2019 gave her the cushion to absorb a much slower pace. 

I also want to remind newer runners that your photo stops at runDisney count towards your overall time. So if you ran mile 3 in 10 minutes and waited 20 minutes for a photo during mile 3, your mile time was 30 minutes.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Sleepless Knight said:


> I also want to remind newer runners that your photo stops at runDisney count towards your overall time. So if you ran mile 3 in 10 minutes and waited 20 minutes for a photo during mile 3, your mile time was 30 minutes.



This is a good point. And if you use a watch (I use my iPhone) be sure to turn off auto pause. I like that feature for training runs when I have to stop for crossing roads, but for race day turn it off so I have a more accurate time to the official time.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Jason Bryer said:


> This is a good point. And if you use a watch (I use my iPhone) be sure to turn off auto pause. I like that feature for training runs when I have to stop for crossing roads, but for race day turn it off so I have a more accurate time to the official time.


Thanks. I once heard of somerunners who stopped for every single photo at a runDisney race and were absolutely shocked to be swept because they had been running 13 minute miles. The problem was they were not accounting for the estimated 30 minute wait time for at least one of the photos during that race. So that particular mile really took 43 minutes instead of the 13 minutes they thought they had run it in. It will not take very long before a 43 minute mile puts you in danger of being swept.


----------



## matt and beth

Are the sweepers at the end of the pack or are they spaced to grab runners from different corrals?


----------



## camaker

matt and beth said:


> Are the sweepers at the end of the pack or are they spaced to grab runners from different corrals?



There is a set of runners called the “Balloon Ladies” (for obvious reasons) that are the last runners across the starting line. They maintain a 16 minute mile pace and if you fall behind them you are subject to being swept.

Disney doesn’t care if you maintain a 16 minute per mile pace as long as you’re ahead of the Balloon Ladies. The purpose of the pace requirement is to allow them time certainty to clear the course so they can reopen roads and the portion of the parks the races run through.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Since we are talking pace requirements and sweepers (and thanks for the reality check on photo stops for a 13mm pace.  Ugh!)

so as long as you *start* the race you get your medal? If the sweep busses grab you, they take You to the finish and you get your medal?

but challenge medals (goofy/dopey) you have to finish, AND be under the time requirement?  Like...will they check your bib number to make sure you ran it fast enough? 
Or will they just be like “yep, you finished/didn’t get swept here’s your medal?”


----------



## StarGirl11

matt and beth said:


> Are the sweepers at the end of the pack or are they spaced to grab runners from different corrals?



End of the pack. Haivng them in the middle defeats the purpose of having the 16 min/mile start from the last runner. 

You can also put distance in front of them if you get caught by them. Unless your at like a designated point your not getting put right on the Parade Bus.

Also just in general reminder they can't and won't enforce the 16 min/mile as a berometer for whether you get challenge medals. If you finish your getting the medals. There are disabled challenge racers who if they enforced the rule would not be able to complete the challenges.

And having dealt with rD this week. They are extremely friendly towards their disabled athletes. And want to give them every chance to finish as possible. So yeah not a thing.


----------



## StarGirl11

Herding_Cats said:


> Since we are talking pace requirements and sweepers (and thanks for the reality check on photo stops for a 13mm pace.  Ugh!)
> 
> so as long as you *start* the race you get your medal? If the sweep busses grab you, they take You to the finish and you get your medal?
> 
> but challenge medals (goofy/dopey) you have to finish, AND be under the time requirement?  Like...will they check your bib number to make sure you ran it fast enough?
> Or will they just be like “yep, you finished/didn’t get swept here’s your medal?”



See my other post.

Disabled athletes are a thing. I have a friend who did an 8 hr marathon for Dopey. I've done it it in 8 myself one year. (thanks disability).

As long as you stay ahead of the balloons and sweep points cut off. You'll get all the medals.

OP this isn't really directed at you. But I really emplore the board to remeber that _disabled athletes are a thing. And we don't just exist as inspiration for other runners. _And we have an early start for a reason.


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> Since we are talking pace requirements and sweepers (and thanks for the reality check on photo stops for a 13mm pace.  Ugh!)
> 
> so as long as you *start* the race you get your medal? If the sweep busses grab you, they take You to the finish and you get your medal?
> 
> but challenge medals (goofy/dopey) you have to finish, AND be under the time requirement?  Like...will they check your bib number to make sure you ran it fast enough?
> Or will they just be like “yep, you finished/didn’t get swept here’s your medal?”



Cross the finish line for all races and you get your challenge medal(s). They don’t care about the time as long as you don’t get swept.


----------



## GreatLakes

Well, we have had a change of MW plans.  My wife tested positive for COVID-19 which means basically my son is home for all of December.  We decided that the family trip for MW is off.  As of now as long as I don't end up catching it I will be doing a solo long weekend trip down.  I was hoping the Swan, Dolphin, or Swan Reserve would be open but no luck so a rental car and off property it is.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

HangWithMerida said:


> Glad your toe is better. It definitely feels like kids and pets are always out to get us! My cats love to walk and then suddenly stop right in front of your feet so you trip over them while they howl like you just tried to murder them.


My cat stops in front of me on the stairs.  I’ve learned to let her go ahead of my by a distance so I have reaction time built in!


----------



## matt and beth

StarGirl11 said:


> End of the pack. Haivng them in the middle defeats the purpose of having the 16 min/mile start from the last runner.
> 
> You can also put distance in front of them if you get caught by them. Unless your at like a designated point your not getting put right on the Parade Bus.
> 
> Also just in general reminder they can't and won't enforce the 16 min/mile as a berometer for whether you get challenge medals. If you finish your getting the medals. There are disabled challenge racers who if they enforced the rule would not be able to complete the challenges.
> 
> And having dealt with rD this week. They are extremely friendly towards their disabled athletes. And want to give them every chance to finish as possible. So yeah not a thing.


Thank you.  Daughter wants lots of photo stops this upcoming Dopey run.  Based on a couple prior comments I was a little nervous about middle of the pack sweepers based on corrals.  We were hoping for a fun race


----------



## StarGirl11

matt and beth said:


> Thank you.  Daughter wants lots of photo stops this upcoming Dopey run.  Based on a couple prior comments I was a little nervous about middle of the pack sweepers based on corrals.  We were hoping for a fun race



Yeah that's never has and will be a thing. As long as your aware of where you are in relation to the ballooons your fine. And if you get within a 'mile' of where they are they've had people calling out how far ahead of the balloons you are.

Like I said disabled athletes are a thing. And a lot of the abled bodied running community likes to remember that we're here and we have an impact on how Disney does things including sweeps. Until its absolutely the most convenient to remeber we're around.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

camaker said:


> Cross the finish line for all races and you get your challenge medal(s). They don’t care about the time as long as you don’t get swept.



I can personally attest to this!  With long waits in character lines, we've finished races with paces over 20 min/mi.  Still got our challenge medals.  We usually start in the 2nd or 3rd corral which helps make multiple long stops possible.


----------



## Bree

I was poking around this morning and a few onsite rooms are starting to pop up. It was mostly DVC at rack rate, but I saw all star movies with rack, FLR & AP rates.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Bree said:


> I was poking around this morning and a few onsite rooms are starting to pop up. It was mostly DVC at rack rate, but I saw all star movies with rack, FLR & AP rates.


That 30-day package payment window is starting to hit.  That's good news for people who were still trying to adjust their reservations!


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> That 30-day package payment window is starting to hit.  That's good news for people who were still trying to adjust their reservations!


oh yeah thanks for that reminder!


----------



## ZellyB

One other thing that can be helpful if you are concerned about getting swept is to set up to track one of the balloon ladies during the race.  That way you'll get notifications throughout the race to your phone that lets you know when they pass the designated markers and you'll know how much time you have ahead of them.  I don't recall any of their names off hand, but you can typically find them through some online searches/groups.


----------



## ZellyB

So another question from someone who is new to being a spectator...  We are staying at Shades of Green.  Half-marathon day we are just going to say on the Shades of Green side of Floridian Way and cheer our runners when they pass us there and then go back to the hotel to relax until they finish and get back.  On Marathon day, I'm thinking we get up early enough to get across Floridian Way before the first runners appear there upon leaving MK (paging @DopeyBadger - what time will that be approximately assuming no major changes to the route?).  Then we walk on over to T&T and catch the monorail to Epcot to watch the rest of the race from the finish line bleachers until our runners finish.  So, my question is, do the monorails stay running the entire morning from the time they start up (3 AMish?) to transport runners or do they shut back down for awhile?  I feel like they keep running because I remember seeing them go past us as we were running toward MK in the early morning hours, but thought I should confirm that.

Also, is there food handy that we can buy to munch on while we are watching at the finish line?  If not, we can just bring snacks with us?  I can't really remember the layout from the finishers bleachers to the finish staging area where there is some food (and beer!) to buy.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ZellyB said:


> So, my question is, do the monorails stay running the entire morning from the time they start up (3 AMish?) to transport runners or do they shut back down for awhile? I feel like they keep running because I remember seeing them go past us as we were running toward MK in the early morning hours, but thought I should confirm that.



Yes, in the past, the monorails continue to run.  It is the primary transportation method for those spectators that go from EPCOT to MK Main Street viewing (and back).  With that being said, we do not know whether MK Main Street viewing is happening (not applicable to you but someone else might be reading this) so I guess there's a chance it would stop.



ZellyB said:


> I'm thinking we get up early enough to get across Floridian Way before the first runners appear there upon leaving MK (paging @DopeyBadger - what time will that be approximately assuming no major changes to the route?).



Using the 2020 marathon route, the Poly was at mile 12.7.  With a 5am start time, the first runner would get there at about 6:10am.

Using a more traditional marathon route (2018), the Poly was at mile 7.6.  With a 5am start time, the first runner would get there at about 5:42am.



ZellyB said:


> Also, is there food handy that we can buy to munch on while we are watching at the finish line? If not, we can just bring snacks with us? I can't really remember the layout from the finishers bleachers to the finish staging area where there is some food (and beer!) to buy.





This is the 2020 finish staging area for the marathon.  There are two places you could find food that year.  Just past the entrance to the finish line viewing area, and second was just as you enter the reunion area to your left.  I never got food from the spectator one, but I remember it having coffee and such.  The one in the reunion area had several choice (like hamburgers, hot dogs, and chicken sandwiches) to my recollection.  And of course, beer.


----------



## ZellyB

Thanks, @DopeyBadger


----------



## MissLiss279

ZellyB said:


> So another question from someone who is new to being a spectator...  We are staying at Shades of Green.  Half-marathon day we are just going to say on the Shades of Green side of Floridian Way and cheer our runners when they pass us there and then go back to the hotel to relax until they finish and get back.  On Marathon day, I'm thinking we get up early enough to get across Floridian Way before the first runners appear there upon leaving MK (paging @DopeyBadger - what time will that be approximately assuming no major changes to the route?).  Then we walk on over to T&T and catch the monorail to Epcot to watch the rest of the race from the finish line bleachers until our runners finish.  So, my question is, do the monorails stay running the entire morning from the time they start up (3 AMish?) to transport runners or do they shut back down for awhile?  I feel like they keep running because I remember seeing them go past us as we were running toward MK in the early morning hours, but thought I should confirm that.
> 
> Also, is there food handy that we can buy to munch on while we are watching at the finish line?  If not, we can just bring snacks with us?  I can't really remember the layout from the finishers bleachers to the finish staging area where there is some food (and beer!) to buy.


If for some reason there isn’t food near the finish line, there is that Joffrey’s right outside of Epcot by the monorail station that should have something. Right now it says they are open 8a-11p.


----------



## DrFandom

opusone said:


> 16 minutes per mile limit doesn’t start until the last person crosses the start line, so if you start an hour ahead of the last person, you can go much slower than 16 minutes per mile.


Ah gotcha.  That's pretty much what I was thinking.  Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

As a slower runner, I've had experience with how the sweep works at runDisney and finishing a challenge race after the balloon ladies.

At mile 1 of my first half marathon and having started in the last corral, I was told that I was 1 minute ahead of the balloon ladies. I never heard again the rest of the race where I was in relation to them. I finished in 3:05.

For the 2017 Star Wars The Dark Side 10K as part of the Dark Side Challenge, I was placed in the last corral. I knew that I was faster than that, so didn't worry. I stopped for a photo and when I was 3rd or 4th from my turn, runDisney officials came up and told us that we were 5 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies and that when they arrived, we would either need to join them or stay in line for the photo and be swept. I knew I could maintain pace with if necessary, so I stayed in line for my photo. A few minutes later, I saw the buses pull up into a V shape and runners behind the buses were swept.

At the end of the race, I saw one of the balloon ladies cross the finish line shortly before me. They did nothing. The next day during the Half Marathon, I was in line for a photo around mile 7 or 8 and they warned us that we were 8 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies and the line was 5 minutes long. Having already finished multiple runDisney races, I knew I could maintain pace with them if absolutely necessary so I stayed in line. I never heard again how far ahead of them I was, so I must have picked up some ground. I received my Challenge medal that day. So even if you finish behind the balloon ladies, but are not swept, you will receive any medal(s) that you are eligible for.

During the 2020 Marathon, my sister was told multiple times where she was in relation to the balloon ladies and her range was anywhere from 30 seconds to 1 minute. 

If you're anywhere near the balloon ladies at a "danger" point, they will warn you so you know where you stand or what you need to do to avoid getting swept. You're highly unlikely to randomly be removed from the course in the middle of a race.


----------



## StarGirl11

Adding on to what @Sleepless Knight said.  Pretty much race has a set point where they don’t usually pick up even if your behind the balloons. Usually it’s in Epcot.

So even if your behind the balloons if you get through the sweeps you’ll be allowed to finish. And that’s because the balloons mark the sweep but they don’t make the sweep call.

That’s on the bike escorts you’ll see around in bright yellow jackets.

Though it’s a fine line. I barely made the 2019 final sweep for the Marathon by minutes and only did because I heard them say something about ready the SAG wagon. Which for those who don’t know is basically another word for the parade/sweep bus.

But if your that far back you need to be more alert of your surroundings. No headphones. You could miss vital queues otherwise.

Also if you end up that far back. Just because of character stops or rides etc. You’ll here the final runner coming before you see them. Mainly because of the crowd reaction. If you hear them then you need to get moving or else you will have the bikes on your case. They won’t pick you up but they will get on you to get moving now.


----------



## jmasgat

You know race weekend is getting closer when the race dreams start to arrive.  Last night I had two! Both involve not being ready and not anywhere near the race start (and it was very non-Disney).  In the first, I didn't have my race gear on, and for some lovely weird dream reason, I was pushing an office chair towards the start.  At some point, the race went by, and I started to use the chair to roll towards the start area.  Woke up I before I made it.

Second dream, I am in a room with a whole lot of random people getting dressed to race.  It was late--race was starting any minute--and I remember thinking that I didn't care who saw me in any stage of undress because I needed to get that damn sports bra on! Then race bib, shoes.... Woke up before I finished.

I wonder if this is some reflection of the fact that I have missed some training due to leg issue--my mind is telling me I'm not ready to race (yet).


----------



## ZellyB

I used to always have race dreams/nightmares before Disney races.  Usually it involved me getting lost on the course somewhere and typically ending up inside a mall!  So weird.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

StarGirl11 said:


> Which for those who don’t know is basically another word for the parade/sweep bus.


And to reassure slower runners, just because you see a bus with Parade Bus parked to the side of the road along the course, that does not mean you're in danger of being swept. They will warn you if that bus is in your immediate future. It may be parked there because it will be needed in 15-30 minutes.


ZellyB said:


> I used to always have race dreams/nightmares before Disney races.  Usually it involved me getting lost on the course somewhere and typically ending up inside a mall!  So weird.


I had a few like that. Sometimes they even involved character stops randomly showing up along city streets.


----------



## jmasgat

Not to belabor the race dream thing, but last night I had a first....a race dream within a race dream! In the nested dream, I am at the front corral of a race (that should have been a tipoff!) listening to the announcer tell everyone it was time to get to their corrals--but when I look around, there were no other runners.  I started running back to where my true corral was---then I "woke up" to realize I had been dreaming and was really in a changing room area.  I had fallen asleep getting ready and now it was 9 am and I had missed the start.  But I still figured I could run the race and so started running over to the start area.  Then I really woke up--and was amused and impressed. Don't think I can top that one.


----------



## rundisfan

Before my 1st Dopey Challenge, I used to have the recurring dream of waking up too late for the 5k and blowing the whole weekend - it didn't happen.  However, on another race weekend I did accidentally set my alarm for PM instead of AM, but thankfully the slamming hotel room doors of all the other runners woke me up, so now I think of that as my secondary alarm.

On another note, the last month or so Orlando has had near-perfect running weather most days.  Let's hope the trend continues for another month (or 3).


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

rundisfan said:


> On another note, the last month or so Orlando has had near-perfect running weather most days. Let's hope the trend continues for another month (or 3).



Fingers-crossed for good running weather!  I bought some "throw away" fleece blankets from Walmart today just in case! Blankets + mylars + multiple hot-hands + costume layers = it'll probably be 80 degrees, but I'm ready for the cold.  If only I could prepare for the long miles this well!


----------



## StarGirl11

Prep for me is so weird this year. I need blankets but not for throw away purposes. Because more than likely sitting in the chair is going to make me cold since I won't be as active as normal.

Side note trying to set up DAS. And currently been left on 'Sent' for an hour. Getting close to trying to phone call Disney IT and see if anyone knows how to get me chatting for the Advanced Selection again. Because closing and reopening or signing in and out. Does not fix the problem.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I don’t usually have dreams about races, but I once had a dream where I went to a race, and there was a man standing there waving at all the runners. I was pretty amused when I woke up and realized that my dream was a pun. That man was the race waver/race waiver!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are ONE MONTH from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2022!

This will be my first visit in two years and boy am I excited to get back and see what’s changed. So, for this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is something new *to you* that you are excited to check out during this upcoming trip? Staying at a different resort for the first time? Got an ADR for a restaurant that has alluded you in the past? It all counts. As do shows, rides, etc. that are brand new to the rest of us.

Although I’ve checked it out before, I’m excited to stay at POFQ for the first time! I’m most excited to see and photograph the new nighttime shows and just see MK done up for the 50th. I’m also hopeful to check out the Mickey and Minnie Railroad ride at DHS and maybe Ratatouille, if I’m lucky. Holding out hope for a drink at Space 220, too!

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Lots is new to us this trip! 
Disney resort prices have finally gotten to the point where we feel it's not worth it, so, for MW and Princess Weekend, we are trying the Dolphin and Swan respectively. We got good AP rates so I'm looking forward to trying something new. We could afford to get my young adult kids their own room, which we would *not* have done if we stayed at Yacht or Beach Club right next door. 

DH is never really up for drinking alcohol, and I'm not one to drink by myself, so I haven't tried any of the specialty drinks in the parks. But my older DS will have just turned 21 and will want drinking buddies, he's especially interested in drinking around WS. So I'm going to try as many new alcoholic beverages as my "lightweight" self can handle. I normally have one glass of wine and am suffering a little the next day. Pair that with running Goofy and I won't have much to drink but I'll try my best.

As for food, we're going to try the breakfast buffet at Cape May Cafe. And younger DS and I have been salivating over all the 50th Anniversary treats on instagram and Disney Food Blog. Going to taste as many of those as I can handle as well.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I’m staying at the Swan for the first time, and I want to check out the new expansion at the French pavilion.  This means the Ratatouille ride and the new creperie place.  My mom and I are also checking out the Mandara spa at the Swan for the first time.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Every MW, we try staying at a new resort to get a feel of the different areas around Disney.  This year is WL. I was really stoked when they mentioned that Artist Point is reopening!  So excited for that!

We haven't done the new ride in The France Pavilion, so we're looking forward to that, as well.

We scheduled to get on The Dream after MW. They're not doing the CC this year, but I think just being on a ship will be exciting and new! Come aboard! We're expecting you!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  We aren’t DVC, but we’re renting points for the first time. We’re staying at OKW, and then we tacked on an extra day, and are moving over to AKL.  I’m excited to stay both places for the first time. Our younger DS and his girlfriend are joining us, and DS is running the half, which will be his first rD race. DH and I are doing Goofy for the first time. We always try to go to new restaurant, along with old favorites, and have Terralina and Frontera picked out to try for the first time, as well as the OKW restaurants. 
My training has not been where it needs to be, but I am hopeful for a successful long run this afternoon. I need a boost of confidence at one month out!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: 1st time running the 5k. I’m hoping that means there might be something left to buy in my size at the expo.


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD
Kitetales!!!! Since it was canceled on our DAK in November for weather

the new scene in philharmagic (I saw a recording when it debuted in California over the summer but can’t wait to see it irl)

just doing this weekend in general as I’ve only done Wine & Dine and one Star Wars weekend and I assume the energy here is much stronger


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

Will be at POFQ for first time so looking forward to checking another resort off of the list.  Hoping to experience Ratatouille as well but will see.  Also looking forward to actually having the courage to attend one of the meetups this year (Friday afternoon or before the races Saturday and Sunday)


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD:

-Running in a runDisney race (x2!)
-Staying at a new resort--Boulder Ridge for a night
-Eating at 2 new restaurants--Skipper Canteen and Terralina


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Having never stayed in a Deluxe, my family (as brand new DVC owners) are getting to stay at Poly snd then Wilderness Lodge.  WL is by far my most favorite resort to explore so to get to stay there, way excited!

We are also trying Artist Point for the first time.  DW loves Snow White, so I know it will be a great meal.  Also, having not been since the 2020 MW there are a few rides I am excited to try like Mickey and Minnies Railroad and Ratatouillie!


----------



## augrad1993

SAFD:
*running my first runDisney race
*running my first marathon EVER!
*new restaurant, Enzo's Hideaway
*first trip with my work sisters who lured me in to this distance running thing 4 years ago!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I’m staying at Bay Lake Tower for the first time and am excited about getting to walk to MK. I also was able to snag a reservation at Space 220 for a late lunch the Monday after the marathon.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: Looking forward to firsts with Space 220, Gideons, and Polite Pig.  To make them not all food-related, I'll add Beauty and the Beast sing-along in France at Epcot.

So excited that it's just a month away!


----------



## 1lilspark

gosalyn_mallard said:


> SAFD: Looking forward to firsts with Space 220, Gideons, and Polite Pig.  To make them not all food-related, I'll add Beauty and the Beast sing-along in France at Epcot.
> 
> So excited that it's just a month away!


Unless you are going just to kill time or get out of weather the only redeeming quality to beauty and the beast sing along is the gallery in the lobby


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- excited to stay at ASMo for the first time. Hoping to ride ratatouille and smugglers run. Don’t have any new meals planned but hopefully a new snack somewhere


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

1lilspark said:


> Unless you are going just to kill time or get out of weather the only redeeming quality to beauty and the beast sing along is the gallery in the lobby



I'll keep my expectations low!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Looking forward to the new attractions I have yet to see (Ratatouille, Runaway Railway), and to actually trying to see fireworks/evening shows (the benefit of only doing the marathon).  Also looking forward to a trip where I do all Lounge noshing/eating for meals.  One perk of being a solo traveler is getting to sit at the bar--usually on the spur of the moment ,and a lot easier than dealing with trying to get a reservation for a meal.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: Excited to watch Cirque du Soleil’s Drawn To Life. 



lhermiston said:


> Holding out hope for a drink at Space 220, too!



I might be able to help you out.


----------



## Naomeri

Princess KP said:


> SAFD: Excited to watch Cirque du Soleil’s Drawn To Life.


it was SO good!!


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## opusone

SAFD: first MW and first Dopey, first trip with just my daughter and me, Toy Story Land and Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge, Space 220 Restaurant


----------



## GBRforWDW

SAFD - I won't be going marathon weekend because I didn't get signed up for the 5k but we are going Christmas week!

We went to WDW earlier this year, ok what should have been marathon weekend 2021, which was to replace a May 2020 trip, however so many things still weren't open.  We ended up only going once in the before time, so still looking forward to seeing some of the shows like lion king, beauty and the beast and Indiana Jones as well as restaurants we had reservations for during the 2020 trip that we didn't get to do like Story Book Dining and the Edison, as well as new restaurant Space 220.   But also just getting to be there for Christmas and all the festivities that surrounds the holidays at Disney World.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: Well, our change in plans eliminated a lot of first time things from this trip.  First time at Topolino, first stay at POFQ, first time to Crayola World, first time to try mini golf on property, and my wife's first rD event.

This will be my first rD even staying off property since I couldn't find anything at any resort or the Swan/Dolphin/Swan Reserve property.  One of my running friends is going to be down for a long weekend as well (wife is a teacher) so I'll hang with his family in Epcot on Sunday so I'll get to ride Ratatouille for the first time.

The good news is we are now taking our family trip during our son's spring break staying at the Swan Reserve.  Going during Spring Break is not generally something we would do but when live gives you lemons...


----------



## jele30

SAFD : first marathon and weekend events, first solo trip with husband (his first 1/2 and full), lots of new restaurants to try this trip!

We have been training with hydration vests and I think I would like to use my vest to hold my nutrition and other stuff as the pockets are really handy.  I’ve looked through the rules and it looks like they are ok, but anyone have any first hand experience?


----------



## camaker

jele30 said:


> SAFD : first marathon and weekend events, first solo trip with husband (his first 1/2 and full), lots of new restaurants to try this trip!
> 
> We have been training with hydration vests and I think I would like to use my vest to hold my nutrition and other stuff as the pockets are really handy.  I’ve looked through the rules and it looks like they are ok, but anyone have any first hand experience?



Hydration vests are fine. They just have to be checked by security on the way to the starting line.


----------



## jele30

camaker said:


> Hydration vests are fine. They just have to be checked by security on the way to the starting line.


Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## lukemorenus

Event Guide has been updated!

https://guide.rundisney.events/


----------



## dobball23

lukemorenus said:


> Event Guide has been updated!
> 
> https://guide.rundisney.events/


Was just coming here to post that. You beat me to it.


----------



## lukemorenus

dobball23 said:


> Was just coming here to post that. You beat me to it.



That's the first time I've ever been classified as fast, LOL


----------



## SheHulk

Quick look says it looks like the 2020 courses?


----------



## lukemorenus

SheHulk said:


> Quick look says it looks like the 2020 courses?



Yup... mostly... a small 5k blurb behind Remy...10k route looks different... marathon looks mostly the same, except it doesn't actually enter Blizzard Beach


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

Going to be our first time trying a few restaurants (Steakhouse 71, Splitsville, Plaza). Niece is running her first race in the 5k necessitating a retirement of the Eeyore onesie and the debut of an Angel onesie for me (I’ve never seen Lilo and Stitch or any of the associated material but my options were limited). I guess I’ll probably be going on Ratatouille for the first time (I’m not that fussed, if the line/process is long it can wait for another time).


----------



## MissLiss279

10k also goes through HS! I don’t think MW has done that before.


----------



## Herding_Cats

THERE'S SPECTATOR VIEWING INFO/LOCATIONS FOR THE HALF!  And it's not just "this is the start and this is the finish."   There's nothing in it about the full though, and the virtual goody bag still references W&D, so this is clearly a work in progress still.


----------



## SheHulk

So the "start area" maps look like there will be 6 start groups for the half and full? Regretting putting in an honest finish time projection for Goofy. Hopefully we get out quickly.


----------



## lukemorenus

SheHulk said:


> So the "start area" maps look like there will be 6 start groups for the half and full? Regretting putting in an honest finish time projection for Goofy. Hopefully we get out quickly.



Very interesting.  Wine & Dine had 4 groups, as I recall.


----------



## SheHulk

Am I reading this full marathon map wrong, or are we *only* going through the parking lot for Blizzard Beach this time, and not actually the park itself? I'm attaching a map from 2020 and they detailed the run thru the park last time, not this time.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Yey for course maps ealier than expected!  What a fun Monday morning surprise.

My random comments:
- I like that the 10k has a tiny bit more of Sunset Blvd in HS than the W&D course.
- The 10k enters HS in a different location that I've not run in the past, which is cool.
- I wish that the marathon course went under the train station in MK, but glad the half does.
- From finish area map, looks like the 'I did it' photo op is the same setup as W&D.  Hope they add more backdrops.


----------



## lukemorenus

SheHulk said:


> Am I reading this full marathon map wrong, or are we *only* going through the parking lot for Blizzard Beach this time, and not actually the park itself? I'm attaching a map from 2020 and they detailed the run thru the park last time, not this time.View attachment 628514



Looks like it ... that parking lot better be dang entertaining!  ;-)


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Am I reading this full marathon map wrong, or are we *only* going through the parking lot for Blizzard Beach this time, and not actually the park itself? I'm attaching a map from 2020 and they detailed the run thru the park last time, not this time.View attachment 628514


That’s how I am reading it - it looks like an out and back on the road just outside BB, and then a loop through the parking lot.

ETA: link to better quality picture map https://guide.rundisney.events/wp-content/uploads/2021-wdwm/fullcourse.pdf


----------



## SheHulk

lukemorenus said:


> Looks like it ... that parking lot better be dang entertaining!  ;-)





MissLiss279 said:


> That’s how I am reading it - it looks like an out and back on the road just outside BB, and then a loop through the parking lot.
> 
> ETA: link to better quality picture map https://guide.rundisney.events/wp-content/uploads/2021-wdwm/fullcourse.pdf


That's too bad... I actually liked running through BB. It's the only "park" in FL that I hadn't been to before. And yes looking at all that nice cool water was kind of a torture in the heat, but still nice "extra" park time.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  A few new things this time we want to do:
Taking the train in AK out to do Animation Academy experience (or whatever they call it out there)
Trying Steakhouse 71.  We've eaten at the Wave several times but looking forward to trying this
Hopefully riding Remy if we can get a BG

The last few trips we've tried to find at least a few things in the park we haven't done before to try each time.


----------



## MissLiss279

Link to Google Maps maps. 
https://goo.gl/maps/DrfF5ByRHinUkbjT6

And zoomed in area for BB area:


----------



## lhermiston

MissLiss279 said:


> 10k also goes through HS! I don’t think MW has done that before.



#RogueTwo went to DHS during the 2020 10k, though that wasn’t part of the course.


----------



## MissLiss279

lhermiston said:


> #RogueTwo went to DHS during the 2020 10k, though that wasn’t part of the course.


I remember that story! What’s another 1-2 miles added to a 10k??


----------



## 1lilspark

Was looking forward to a full-ish WS loop but some different scenery in studios is a nice trade off 6 sg’s for the 10k too maybe I’ll be middle of the pack again instead of having to get in when they opened and stand around to be up front in the last group


----------



## DopeyBadger

Starts

All four races are showing 6 starting groups.  That means for the most part that the 5k/10k start group assignment is simply your estimated pace with an extra group in there for some sort of spreading.  Under 8 min pace = s1, 8-10 = s2, 10-12 = s3, 12-14 = s4, 14-16 = s5



The HM/M are similar.





Finish Line



5k

New 5k course for Marathon Weekend.  It matches the 2021 Wine and Dine 5k course.  Now includes Remy and Imagination/Land/Sea.  Unlike 2020, you do get to run past the EPCOT ball.


10k

Completely new 10k course.  I'm not finding anything similar since at least 2011.  Far less EPCOT time compared to the normal 10k course (link).  No Boardwalk, only Yacht/Beach Club.  But you do get more DHS than you've been getting recently.  Since DHS isn't open when the balloon ladies would clear it (6:00am start and 64 min to point = 7:04am).  DHS opens at 9am per the Disney website.  It seems like a smart idea.  There's about 3.5 miles of highway time which is roughly the same as the old course as well.



HM

HM is almost the same as 2020.  There is a small change in MK as you go back to the backside of Fantasyland (which 2020 shows you did not).  With that being said, none of the mile markers are in different places post that change.  So a little suspect.  And then in 2022 you go past the EPCOT ball which you didn't do in 2020.


M

Mostly the same course as 2020.  2020 had backside Fantasyland, 2022 does not.  BB out and back and then parking lot with no park time in 2022.  Quick exit of DHS like in 2020.  Closer to EPCOT ball in 2022, than 2020, but not like the classic finish in 2019.


I like the use of the 10k to get more DHS time that the M seems to have to avoid now a days.


----------



## SheHulk

PSA if anybody besides me was struggling to get a Biergarten reservation, my Touring Plans reservation finder started popping off texts for availability opening up. I was able to score any time I wanted on Jan 6. Hurry up if you were looking for them! Maybe other restaurants just opened up too?


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

DopeyBadger said:


> Mostly the same course as 2020. 2020 had backside Fantasyland, 2022 does not. BB out and back and then parking lot with no park time in 2022. Quick exit of DHS like in 2020. Closer to EPCOT ball in 2022, than 2020, but not like the classic finish in 2019.



I heard so many negative things about the early miles into Epcot in 2020... like impact to transportation and crowding.  I'm surprised that they didn't change the course to eliminate it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

gosalyn_mallard said:


> I heard so many negative things about the early miles into Epcot in 2020... like impact to transportation and crowding.  I'm surprised that they didn't change the course to eliminate it.



I think they're trying to avoid putting us on Osceola Pkwy.  So it's hard to add 4.5 miles to the course without going through EPCOT early.  Hopefully a few more years time will help them avoid some of the logistical issues they faced in 2020 with transportation.  But the course design does make that difficult.  They could add the out/back on Western Way, but I think most would trade some crowding in EPCOT over the out/back of Western.


----------



## Oswald0827

Which rides are doable during the marathon in place of Everest? Or do I just need to add another adult bev stop ?


----------



## BigEeyore

Yay for course maps! Overall happy with it - no WWOS and no out and back on Western Way before AK.  Decent park time everywhere except HS but given that the park will be open when we go through, and it is so busy there now with Star Wars and TS land it's not a surprise. 
Trying not to stress about the start groups - I submitted a decent time but not decent enough to guarantee an early SG.  I have always been in either B or C corrals in the past, so we will see what happens!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Oswald0827 said:


> Which rides are doable during the marathon in place of Everest? Or do I just need to add another adult bev stop ?



TOT and RnR will both be open in DHS when the majority of runners get to the park.  DHS opens at 9am.  Sadly most years the park opened at 8am for EMH, but that doesn't appear to be the case per the current hours on Disney's site for this year.  Looking at my 2020 spreadsheet shows that most of the runners aiming for a 4:20 or slower were the ones hitting DHS after 9am.  So if you anticipate running faster than a 4:20 marathon, then you will be unlikely to ride RnR or TOT.  When I make the spreadsheet for 2022, it'll give you a reasonably good idea of when you'll hit these milestones based on your estimated start time and estimated pace.


----------



## The Expert

DopeyBadger said:


> TOT and RnR will both be open in DHS when the majority of runners get to the park.  DHS opens at 9am.  Sadly most years the park opened at 8am for EMH, but that doesn't appear to be the case per the current hours on Disney's site for this year.  Looking at my 2020 spreadsheet shows that most of the runners aiming for a 4:20 or slower were the ones hitting DHS after 9am.  So if you anticipate running faster than a 4:20 marathon, then you will be unlikely to ride RnR or TOT.  When I make the spreadsheet for 2022, it'll give you a reasonably good idea of when you'll hit these milestones based on your estimated start time and estimated pace.



Finally, a perk for being Team Not-So-Fast!


----------



## Oswald0827

@DopeyBadger you rock - thank you!!   
Your spreadsheets are amazing.  I will keep watch for it to come out.


----------



## Disney at Heart

DopeyBadger said:


> TOT and RnR will both be open in DHS when the majority of runners get to the park.  DHS opens at 9am.  Sadly most years the park opened at 8am for EMH, but that doesn't appear to be the case per the current hours on Disney's site for this year.  Looking at my 2020 spreadsheet shows that most of the runners aiming for a 4:20 or slower were the ones hitting DHS after 9am.  So if you anticipate running faster than a 4:20 marathon, then you will be unlikely to ride RnR or TOT.  When I make the spreadsheet for 2022, it'll give you a reasonably good idea of when you'll hit these milestones based on your estimated start time and estimated pace.


I think those staying on property can now get into all parks 30 minutes before opening, so HS may be open for those guests at 8:30 even though “official” opening time is 9:00. If so, a few more can ride RnRC and ToT.


----------



## Tall Todd

I can't find any mention in the guide of what food will be on-course for the Marathon. Am I missing it someplace? Any insights?


----------



## DisneyParrothead

That's definitely a different 10K course.  I've been visualizing the old course and need to shift gears.  As long as I get to see Christmas lights, I'll be happy!


----------



## Beeble

I'm staying offsite at Universal for the first time. I'm nervous about the traffic getting in. The guide recommends getting off at Osceola Parkway West, but I'm afraid that they're just trying to shoehorn everyone going to the race on the same road. Would coming in on Buena Vista Drive work out better? If I had a ride, would being dropped off at TTC and taking the monorail be the easiest way to get in and avoid traffic? I still have PTSD from 2020 when I got on the bus with plenty of time to spare from OKW and still ended up getting to the start line late because of the horrible traffic management.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Tall Todd said:


> I can't find any mention in the guide of what food will be on-course for the Marathon. Am I missing it someplace? Any insights?




For Wine and Dine they had Honey Stingers chews, and then would expect the usual banana stop and candy stop.


----------



## StarGirl11

Beeble said:


> I'm staying offsite at Universal for the first time. I'm nervous about the traffic getting in. The guide recommends getting off at Osceola Parkway West, but I'm afraid that they're just trying to shoehorn everyone going to the race on the same road. Would coming in on Buena Vista Drive work out better? If I had a ride, would being dropped off at TTC and taking the monorail be the easiest way to get in and avoid traffic? I still have PTSD from 2020 when I got on the bus with plenty of time to spare from OKW and still ended up getting to the start line late because of the horrible traffic management.



yeah the return of the Epcot loop has me concerned. I beat the back up by getting there between 2:30-3:00. But I really hope they learned from 2020 and the one lane situation.

also unrelated to your post but the dates listings are a complete mess


----------



## sandam1

Beeble said:


> I'm staying offsite at Universal for the first time. I'm nervous about the traffic getting in. The guide recommends getting off at Osceola Parkway West, but I'm afraid that they're just trying to shoehorn everyone going to the race on the same road. Would coming in on Buena Vista Drive work out better?



My experience has been to listen to what Disney tells you! They know the roads and road closures 1000x better than we do. They have things facilitated to move people most smoothly through the recommended route.

I've come from Universal for MW 2019 and Princess 2020 (and will be for this year as well) and I just left myself PLENTY of time to get into the parking lot. I remember leaving the hotel around 2 hours before start time. Once I was in the parking lot, I could relax - at least once I set the alarm on my phone, pushed the seat back and napped for a while - and do my pre-race prep (eat, hydrate, etc.). I don't see a recommended "be in the parking lot by x time" yet, but pad that time and you should be okay.


----------



## StarGirl11

sandam1 said:


> My experience has been to listen to what Disney tells you! They know the roads and road closures 1000x better than we do. They have things facilitated to move people most smoothly through the recommended route.
> 
> I've come from Universal for MW 2019 and Princess 2020 (and will be for this year as well) and I just left myself PLENTY of time to get into the parking lot. I remember leaving the hotel around 2 hours before start time. Once I was in the parking lot, I could relax - at least once I set the alarm on my phone, pushed the seat back and napped for a while - and do my pre-race prep (eat, hydrate, etc.). I don't see a recommended "be in the parking lot by x time" yet, but pad that time and you should be okay.



Yeah the issue is the year they and I referenced. Disney messed with the traffic flow. We started almost 30 minutes late because they only had one lane going in because of the round in Epcot before shooting towards MK.

RunDisney is great but that year they messed up. Really hoping they have more then one lane open.

like for reference I was in a taxi around 2-2;30 and I had the same driver going back to my hotel due to how rD transports their disabled athletes. And he was talking about how it was already becoming a mess.

before 3 am


----------



## jrsharp21

sandam1 said:


> I've come from Universal for MW 2019 and Princess 2020 (and will be for this year as well) and I just left myself PLENTY of time to get into the parking lot. I remember leaving the hotel around 2 hours before start time. Once I was in the parking lot, I could relax - at least once I set the alarm on my phone, pushed the seat back and napped for a while - and do my pre-race prep (eat, hydrate, etc.). I don't see a recommended "be in the parking lot by x time" yet, but pad that time and you should be okay.



Good strategy and what we have done also in the past. We never use Disney transportation for the race. We always drive the rental car over. We leave the hotel 2/2.5 hours before race start. Get into the parking lot and take a little nap before if possible. Sometimes hard to do with the anxiety/excitement build up. If the weather is nice, we will get out a little earlier and walk around. If it's cold, it's get out of the car at the last minute.


----------



## CP3uhoh

I was hoping they'd incorporate the DAK loop from Wine and Dine in one of the races but I'm sure the Everest 5k will be using that. Looking forward to touching every inch of Epcot


----------



## sandam1

StarGirl11 said:


> Yeah the issue is the year they and I referenced. Disney messed with the traffic flow. We started almost 30 minutes late because they only had one lane going in because of the round in Epcot before shooting towards MK.
> 
> RunDisney is great but that year they messed up. Really hoping they have more then one lane open.



Correct me if I am wrong (I wasn't part of that Disney cluster), but didn't the race guide indicate rather strongly an advised time to be in the parking lot by x time with x being significantly earlier than in the past? Were the people who got there early okay or did everyone get caught up in it? 

I would assume (and you know about what they say about that) that Run Disney has learned from their mistake.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Looks like the half course is still using the under construction overpass so hopefully it’s done on time!

Things are getting real and the realization that I’m actually signed up for Dopey


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> I think they're trying to avoid putting us on Osceola Pkwy.  So it's hard to add 4.5 miles to the course without going through EPCOT early.  Hopefully a few more years time will help them avoid some of the logistical issues they faced in 2020 with transportation.  But the course design does make that difficult.  They could add the out/back on Western Way, but I think most would trade some crowding in EPCOT over the out/back of Western.



When I did the full in 2011 they looped through Epcot first and I don't recall any issues with traffic.  I'm not sure what they did correctly in 2011 and incorrectly in 2020 but hopefully they dust off their notes from 2011 and fix it.

I'm going to try and build a GPX route in Garmin for this since I want to use PacePro that weekend.  Once I do I'll make it public.  I would prefer they actually post the GPX like some other races do, especially since no one can run or bike their course in advance to create it, but I might be able to find a 2020 course and edit it.  As anyone that uses Garmin for courses knows sometimes the edit is not easy to use.


----------



## StarGirl11

sandam1 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong (I wasn't part of that Disney cluster), but didn't the race guide indicate rather strongly an advised time to be in the parking lot by x time with x being significantly earlier than in the past? Were the people who got there early okay or did everyone get caught up in it?
> 
> I would assume (and you know about what they say about that) that Run Disney has learned from their mistake.



Check my other post. I am 100 percent on board with holding people accountable and I was in the taxi well before the advised time.

However the issue here is that the traffic started getting bad in a timing that even if you were on the bus before the advised time you might be in trouble. I got there early and there was a bit of traffic.

and by the time the taxi driver had turned around to go pick up other runners it was already getting bad. There words not mine

And this was all BEFORE the advised bus time.

Yes runners need to be responsible but rD needs to be realistic about getting them in also.


----------



## lukemorenus

DopeyBadger said:


> Starts
> 
> All four races are showing 6 starting groups.  That means for the most part that the 5k/10k start group assignment is simply your estimated pace with an extra group in there for some sort of spreading.  Under 8 min pace = s1, 8-10 = s2, 10-12 = s3, 12-14 = s4, 14-16 = s5
> 
> View attachment 628521
> 
> The HM/M are similar.
> 
> View attachment 628522
> 
> View attachment 628523
> 
> Finish Line
> 
> View attachment 628524
> 
> 5k
> 
> New 5k course for Marathon Weekend.  It matches the 2021 Wine and Dine 5k course.  Now includes Remy and Imagination/Land/Sea.  Unlike 2020, you do get to run past the EPCOT ball.
> View attachment 628526
> 
> 10k
> 
> Completely new 10k course.  I'm not finding anything similar since at least 2011.  Far less EPCOT time compared to the normal 10k course (link).  No Boardwalk, only Yacht/Beach Club.  But you do get more DHS than you've been getting recently.  Since DHS isn't open when the balloon ladies would clear it (6:00am start and 64 min to point = 7:04am).  DHS opens at 9am per the Disney website.  It seems like a smart idea.  There's about 3.5 miles of highway time which is roughly the same as the old course as well.
> View attachment 628529
> 
> 
> HM
> 
> HM is almost the same as 2020.  There is a small change in MK as you go back to the backside of Fantasyland (which 2020 shows you did not).  With that being said, none of the mile markers are in different places post that change.  So a little suspect.  And then in 2022 you go past the EPCOT ball which you didn't do in 2020.
> View attachment 628531
> 
> M
> 
> Mostly the same course as 2020.  2020 had backside Fantasyland, 2022 does not.  BB out and back and then parking lot with no park time in 2022.  Quick exit of DHS like in 2020.  Closer to EPCOT ball in 2022, than 2020, but not like the classic finish in 2019.
> View attachment 628532
> 
> I like the use of the 10k to get more DHS time that the M seems to have to avoid now a days.



Starting Group #6 for the marathon looks to be in danger of getting run over by the leaders, LOL


----------



## dobball23

If Marathon Weekend follows the W&D pattern, we won't know our bib number or starting group until bib pickup in January, right?


----------



## GreatLakes

dobball23 said:


> If Marathon Weekend follows the W&D pattern, we won't know our bib number or starting group until bib pickup in January, right?



That is my understanding unless they made a change between W&D and now.

I just logged in and don't see my waiver where they said it would be so they are not there yet.


----------



## StarGirl11

I still have this in my camera roll but I feel like it shows the issue of that morning pretty well.




They created a choke point of one lane. And tried to get several thousand runners and spectators through it.

they need to widen the choke point to two lanes or else they risk a repeat



dobball23 said:


> If Marathon Weekend follows the W&D pattern, we won't know our bib number or starting group until bib pickup in January, right?



Not knowing the SG till expo is normal. So I would say yes to that. Harder to say with the bib.


----------



## sandam1

StarGirl11 said:


> Check my other post. I am 100 percent on board with holding people accountable and I was in the taxi well before the advised time.
> 
> However the issue here is that the traffic started getting bad in a timing that even if you were on the bus before the advised time you might be in trouble. I got there early and there was a bit of traffic.



Sorry for the confusion! I wasn't looking to pass judgement, but more information-seeking and trying to pin down when exactly things started to get bad so that I can add that to my decision making process for this year.



StarGirl11 said:


> And this was all BEFORE the advised bus time.



Again, to get more data points, I'm assuming that regular drivers were having trouble as well and that it wasn't just the Disney buses?



StarGirl11 said:


> Yes runners need to be responsible but rD needs to be realistic about getting them in also.



ABSOLUTELY!!! Being the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure, I have a sad amount of experience in this. There are some things that Disney can't control, but there are some things that they can/should have seen in advance.


----------



## StarGirl11

sandam1 said:


> Sorry for the confusion! I wasn't looking to pass judgement, but more information-seeking and trying to pin down when exactly things started to get bad so that I can add that to my decision making process for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, to get more data points, I'm assuming that regular drivers were having trouble as well and that it wasn't just the Disney buses?
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY!!! Being the queen of the catastrophic Disney transportation failure, I have a sad amount of experience in this. There are some things that Disney can't control, but there are some things that they can/should have seen in advance.



I just posted a photo that was shared the day of the race. Not mine since I was already at the start waiting when someone posted it in a FB group I believe. But yeah it was one lane for the all the transportation to get through. Bus, cars, the only people not effected were the ones on the monorail or the ones that got there early


----------



## lukemorenus

dobball23 said:


> If Marathon Weekend follows the W&D pattern, we won't know our bib number or starting group until bib pickup in January, right?



Yup - for W&D, we didn't know our starting group until we picked up our bibs


----------



## DopeyBadger

sandam1 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong (I wasn't part of that Disney cluster), but didn't the race guide indicate rather strongly an advised time to be in the parking lot by x time with x being significantly earlier than in the past? Were the people who got there early okay or did everyone get caught up in it?
> 
> I would assume (and you know about what they say about that) that Run Disney has learned from their mistake.



I just read through the 2020 thread after the event guide was released (link).  It appears the buses began running at 2:30am and ran through 4:30am (same as 2022).  In 2020, they requested runners be to EPCOT by 3:30am for the 5am start time.

"Just a friendly reminder that participants for the 2020 Walt Disney World Marathon should arrive at Epcot by 3:30 a.m. on Sunday, January 12. With the new course running through Epcot’s parking lot, late arrivals could miss the start or experience significant delays getting to their corral."

As a comparison in 2020, they recommended arriving no later than 4am for the 5am start of the HM.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> I'm going to try and build a GPX route in Garmin for this since I want to use PacePro that weekend. Once I do I'll make it public. I would prefer they actually post the GPX like some other races do, especially since no one can run or bike their course in advance to create it, but I might be able to find a 2020 course and edit it. As anyone that uses Garmin for courses knows sometimes the edit is not easy to use.



I tried to upload my GPX but the DIS doesn't allow that attachment type.  PM your email and I can send it there if you wish.  Alternatively, you can use my grade adjusted pace data from Strava to get a good idea on pace differential based on hills (almost none).  There were no miles with a GAP difference greater than 3 seconds.  So essentially every mile can be viewed as flat pacing.  I planned to use PacePro for my November Marathon on a relatively hilly course.  I mapped it out in Garmin, but found the adjustments were far less aggressive than what Strava GAP was calculating.



In yellow are downhill miles where Garmin said I should bomb the downhill (-8 or -12 seconds in mile 1 and -6 or -9 seconds in mile 18).  Whereas, the Strava GAP says that despite the downhills the final pace should be close to goal (only 1 sec difference in mile 1 and 2 sec difference in mile 18).

In red are uphill miles where Garmin was far less aggressive in the need for a pace change when running uphill.  Mile 22 being the most egregious.  Strava says that there is a 27 sec difference from a flat mile, whereas Garmin suggested only slowing by 9-14 sec.  In Mile 26, Strava says a 24 sec difference and Garmin says 1-2 sec difference.

Green is where they pretty much agreed on a uphill/downhill section.

I'm a pretty effort based runner in training.  I know what a certain pace feels like.  It's been my experience that the Strava GAP is quite good, and that the Garmin PacePro in this singular example doesn't seem to be aggressive enough on the pace adjustments for the hills.  That being said, you're not going to encounter enough hills at Disney for this argument of Strava GAP vs Garmin PacePro to matter.

As for the use of PacePro to account for extra GPS distance during the race itself (to stay on track to a certain time goal).  I've run the Disney marathon six times with a distance of 26.34, 26.41, 26.44, 26.33, and 26.44 (average of 26.39).  So that's about 1:15 more time on course or about 3 seconds per mile for a 7 min/miler.  So if you're going for say a 7:24 pace, then you'd want to aim for a 7:21 average GPS pace on your watch.



dobball23 said:


> If Marathon Weekend follows the W&D pattern, we won't know our bib number or starting group until bib pickup in January, right?



When runner tracking comes out roughly 2 weeks before the race, you'll have your bib number.  If it follows Wine and Dine, then like @GreatLakes said we won't know starting groups officially until the expo.  Whereas in the past, the corral information was released early.  With that being said, I think we can make pretty good guesses towards people's starting groups based on their bib number and their estimated pace/POT at registration.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

StarGirl11 said:


> I still have this in my camera roll but I feel like it shows the issue of that morning pretty well.



Omg, that looks bad!  Sure to fuel some RunDisney nightmares!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Excited for the new 10-K course!

A little disappointed that full ending in Epcot isn't the same as the HM.  Hoping they still bring back the gospel choir even if they have to put them where the last marching band was last year for the finish of the full.  I understand why they would have different finishes given how much later the marathon will be ending and the construction zone that the front of Epcot still is, but was hoping for the more traditional ending of old.

As for the Blizzard Beach parking lot parade, it is what it is.  I can't say I was wowed by the little bit we got to be in the park last year with all the tight twists and turns so don't feel like I'm missing much there and in the end it's no worse in my mind that the old death march to WWoS and then the tour around the fields.


----------



## Carol_

I’m still eagerly awaiting my virtual races boxes.


----------



## steph0808

SAFD - I'm looking forward to taking my kids to Disney for the first time! We're staying at BLT, so I'm hoping they'll come stand outside of MK or somewhere around 7am in their PJs to see me run by!


----------



## StarGirl11

GuinnessRunner said:


> Excited for the new 10-K course!
> 
> A little disappointed that full ending in Epcot isn't the same as the HM.  Hoping they still bring back the gospel choir even if they have to put them where the last marching band was last year for the finish of the full.  I understand why they would have different finishes given how much later the marathon will be ending and the construction zone that the front of Epcot still is, but was hoping for the more traditional ending of old.
> 
> As for the Blizzard Beach parking lot parade, it is what it is.  I can't say I was wowed by the little bit we got to be in the park last year with all the tight twists and turns so don't feel like I'm missing much there and in the end it's no worse in my mind that the old death march to WWoS and then the tour around the fields.



Considering what else is going on I wouldn’t get too hopeful about the choir. That probably won’t be back for another year or so.

Could be wrong though.


----------



## GreatLakes

StarGirl11 said:


> Considering what else is going on I wouldn’t get too hopeful about the choir. That probably won’t be back for another year or so.
> 
> Could be wrong though.



Are they having the candlelight processional with a choir? If Disney is bringing back a choir I expect that one to be first.

I'm not running it but I do really like the new 10KI'm not running it but I do really like the new 10K course. It also looks like the Marathon finish is the same as always. I'll have to check when I'm not on my phone but it looks a lot like my 2011 finish.


----------



## ZellyB

Beeble said:


> I'm staying offsite at Universal for the first time. I'm nervous about the traffic getting in. The guide recommends getting off at Osceola Parkway West, but I'm afraid that they're just trying to shoehorn everyone going to the race on the same road. Would coming in on Buena Vista Drive work out better? If I had a ride, would being dropped off at TTC and taking the monorail be the easiest way to get in and avoid traffic? I still have PTSD from 2020 when I got on the bus with plenty of time to spare from OKW and still ended up getting to the start line late because of the horrible traffic management.





sandam1 said:


> My experience has been to listen to what Disney tells you! They know the roads and road closures 1000x better than we do. They have things facilitated to move people most smoothly through the recommended route.
> 
> I've come from Universal for MW 2019 and Princess 2020 (and will be for this year as well) and I just left myself PLENTY of time to get into the parking lot. I remember leaving the hotel around 2 hours before start time. Once I was in the parking lot, I could relax - at least once I set the alarm on my phone, pushed the seat back and napped for a while - and do my pre-race prep (eat, hydrate, etc.). I don't see a recommended "be in the parking lot by x time" yet, but pad that time and you should be okay.



I agree with @sandam1.  We've driven to the races a few times both from on-property (Shades of Green) and off property and never had any significant problems.  There was definitely a big mess one year and certainly it could happen again, but the odds are in your favor.  I would recommend trusting what rD is saying in terms of how to arrive rather than trying to find some back way in.  We've done a little bit of that before (not for race starts) thinking we knew better than Disney how to get where we were going and we ended up being wrong every time.  Couple that with race weekend and road closures and I wouldn't attempt it.  They may well use some of the secondary routes for staging and the like and you'd find those closed and then trying to get back on track (in the dark).  

We always left very early when we were driving to be sure we avoided traffic and every time we were able to drive straight into the parking lot (or in one case when my sister dropped us off - she cruised right in to the drop off spot).  Once in the parking lot, we just hung out in the car.  Relaxed in a warm environment with a soft seat - listened to some Disney tunes and waited until much later to head for the corrals.  I actually think driving to the races has a lot of advantages.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD: I'm looking forward to dining at Space 220 and seeing the decorations for the 50th anniversary. First time staying at All Star Music, but honestly my heart wants a moderate resort. But my head says I'm going to Disney World so deal with it.


----------



## matt and beth

WhereInFlorida said:


> For Wine and Dine they had Honey Stingers chews, and then would expect the usual banana stop and candy stop.


Im not to big on the bananas.  Prefer citrus fruit like oranges, peaches,  and Pluots are amazing


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: This will be my first ("just") full marathon, so that's the main thing!

But we're also mixing it up a bit by changing out our traditional Boma breakfast and trying the Boma dinner for the first time. I'll also try to make it to Space 220 and/or Steakhouse '71, but we'll see!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I forgot that I'm looking forward to the Cirque show!  

I'm not too fussed about the courses one way or the other, but I'm a little disappointed not to do the full circle of the Boardwalk.  That was always my fave part of the 10K.  Hoping I can figure out a ride to go on somewhere during the marathon.


----------



## Marebear_runs

SAFD: Staying at BCV for the first time, dining at Artist Point, and most importantly, taking my dad to GE!


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Star Wars Rise of the Resistance. It wasn't open last time I was there and going with a friend who is also a big Star Wars fan so should be a good time.

Like others, super excited to see the maps. Obviously the guide needs a lot of work (5k is on Friday and the 10k and half are both on Saturday! At least the dates are correct). I think the 10k is a nice improvement. That stretch between HS and Epcot is one of my favorite non-park areas. I have to imagine planning these routes must be so difficult with all the little turns. Pull the string to reach this area reduces others (looking at you BB, that is just odd).


----------



## lookslikerain

SAFD: First time doing Goofy/running a marathon! I am not convinced I will finish but I will certainly try. The course looks fun so hopefully I can be fast enough… 

I am also hoping to try a new restaurant but haven’t been able to get any reservations yet. Would love to try Space 220.

Also this is my first post! Hi!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Actually I decided my username was -too- depressing so here is a more optimistic nod to Eeyore instead!


----------



## Naomeri

GreatLakes said:


> Are they having the candlelight processional with a choir? If Disney is bringing back a choir I expect that one to be first.
> 
> I'm not running it but I do really like the new 10KI'm not running it but I do really like the new 10K course. It also looks like the Marathon finish is the same as always. I'll have to check when I'm not on my phone but it looks a lot like my 2011 finish.


They do have a cast member choir for CP, they sounded great earlier tonight.


----------



## acurls

I'm so excited the guide and maps are out! This is probably a noob question, but I just want to make sure that I'm understanding the info in the guide correctly. The below means runners can take the monorail to the start of the race, and don't need to take the buses? Not sure if this is meant just for spectators, or runners too. And is taking the monorail better than the buses to get to the start?

"**Monorail transportation to Epcot is available beginning at 2:30 a.m. on Saturday and Sunday ONLY.*

Guests staying at Magic Kingdom Resorts are encouraged to use Monorail transportation to Epcot for Half and Full Marathon.  There will be no monorail transportation for the 5K & 10K."


----------



## Naomeri

acurls said:


> I'm so excited the guide and maps are out! This is probably a noob question, but I just want to make sure that I'm understanding the info in the guide correctly. The below means runners can take the monorail to the start of the race, and don't need to take the buses? Not sure if this is meant just for spectators, or runners too. And is taking the monorail better than the buses to get to the start?
> 
> "**Monorail transportation to Epcot is available beginning at 2:30 a.m. on Saturday and Sunday ONLY.*
> 
> Guests staying at Magic Kingdom Resorts are encouraged to use Monorail transportation to Epcot for Half and Full Marathon.  There will be no monorail transportation for the 5K & 10K."


Well, I suppose there’s absolutely zero chance of the monorail getting lost or caught in traffic on the way


----------



## acurls

Naomeri said:


> Well, I suppose there’s absolutely zero chance of the monorail getting lost or caught in traffic on the way


That's what I was thinking... but it almost seems too obvious? Like I'm missing a big drawback with the monorail option?


----------



## Naomeri

acurls said:


> That's what I was thinking... but it almost seems too obvious? Like I'm missing a big drawback with the monorail option?


Yeah, I don’t know.  I haven’t actually done my first in-person event yet, so I have no real knowledge, just jokes


----------



## nekonekoneko

Naomeri said:


> Well, I suppose there’s absolutely zero chance of the monorail getting lost or caught in traffic on the way



2017, the super cold year, we were staying at The Contemporary on MW.  On that Sunday, we went to The Monorail station at around 4:00, because, well, Monorail.  We get through security, and wait for the train.

And wait...

And wait...

15 minutes later, they tell us that The Monorail broke down on the MK loop 

So now the runDisney Cast Members are scrambling to find us a bus.  We all have to go outside, and a regular Disney bus rolls up at around 4:25.  It drives over to The TTC.  Security at the ticket center is wondering why in the world a red and white Disney bus is coming in at this hour?  So the driver and security talk for about 5 minutes, and then they let us through.

Then we all have to hustle to that Monorail station, and take the Epcot trains in.  We get through security (again) probably around 4:47, so we're cutting it SUPER close.


----------



## jmasgat

acurls said:


> I'm so excited the guide and maps are out! This is probably a noob question, but I just want to make sure that I'm understanding the info in the guide correctly. The below means runners can take the monorail to the start of the race, and don't need to take the buses? Not sure if this is meant just for spectators, or runners too. And is taking the monorail better than the buses to get to the start?
> 
> "**Monorail transportation to Epcot is available beginning at 2:30 a.m. on Saturday and Sunday ONLY.*
> 
> Guests staying at Magic Kingdom Resorts are encouraged to use Monorail transportation to Epcot for Half and Full Marathon.  There will be no monorail transportation for the 5K & 10K."



For the half and full, the monorail is the ONLY transportation.  There will NOT be buses to the race for those two days.  Buses will be available for the 5k/10k.


----------



## MissLiss279

acurls said:


> That's what I was thinking... but it almost seems too obvious? Like I'm missing a big drawback with the monorail option?


I may be wrong here… I think the walk from the finish to the monorail (and probably monorail to start) is longer than to and from the buses. - Although monorail resorts might not have another option.
I’ve only taken the monorail once after a half marathon to meet friends at the Contemporary for brunch at Chef Mickey’s. But I will be at BLT this year so I will need to decide between monorail or driving. With the marathon course, I may decide to take the monorail to not chance bad traffic!


----------



## FFigawi

Monorail is definitely a great transportation option. You don’t have to get up and leave anywhere near as early as you do if you’re taking a bus. Plus, there’s a nice set of real bathrooms as you exit the monorail and head to the main race area.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

First 20 miler completed this past weekend and the guide/maps is great for the motivation in these last weeks of training.  This time always is tough with stress from work and holidays, looking forward to some disney-time soon.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

MissLiss279 said:


> I may be wrong here… I think the walk from the finish to the monorail (and probably monorail to start) is longer than to and from the buses.



It was years ago but I still remember the walk from finish to monorail station being too long.  Then having to do the ramp at the station was not pleasant.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Sleepless Knight said:


> SAFD: I'm looking forward to dining at Space 220 and seeing the decorations for the 50th anniversary. First time staying at All Star Music, but honestly my heart wants a moderate resort. But my head says I'm going to Disney World so deal with it.


I am in All Star Music as well. 
Space 220.  I'm not sure when that opened, but I just looked it up and I definitely want to see it.  Way cool.

One thought on transportation is to print out a map of the roads between where you are staying and the race start.  I was at Bonnet Creek one year and got into a huge traffic backup.  If I had had a better sense of just where I was, I could have let my ride let me out on the main road and cut across the parking lot and I would have been into the warmup and staging area a lot sooner instead of being let out and having to quickly walk straight to the corral where the starting gun had already gone off for the first wave.


----------



## Disney at Heart

WhereInFlorida said:


> It was years ago but I still remember the walk from finish to monorail station being too long.  Then having to do the ramp at the station was not pleasant.


We stayed at SOG one marathon weekend, and decided to take the monorail back to the Poly and walk across the street after the marathon. After a long walk up the monorail ramp, I looked over and saw someone get off the elevator that I had never noticed!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lookslikerain said:


> SAFD: First time doing Goofy/running a marathon! I am not convinced I will finish but I will certainly try. The course looks fun so hopefully I can be fast enough…
> 
> I am also hoping to try a new restaurant but haven’t been able to get any reservations yet. Would love to try Space 220.
> 
> Also this is my first post! Hi!


Do or do not. There is not try.   - Yoda

Seriously, don't doubt yourself. Even if you walk most of the marathon, keep putting one foot in front of the other and finish.


----------



## acurls

FFigawi said:


> Monorail is definitely a great transportation option. You don’t have to get up and leave anywhere near as early as you do if you’re taking a bus. Plus, there’s a nice set of real bathrooms as you exit the monorail and head to the main race area.


You had me at "real bathrooms"


----------



## Sleepy425

@DopeyBadger I was S4 for the challenge, started at 5:42am per my Garmin for the half and 5:49 for the 10k


----------



## steph0808

MissLiss279 said:


> I may be wrong here… I think the walk from the finish to the monorail (and probably monorail to start) is longer than to and from the buses. - Although monorail resorts might not have another option.
> I’ve only taken the monorail once after a half marathon to meet friends at the Contemporary for brunch at Chef Mickey’s. But I will be at BLT this year so I will need to decide between monorail or driving. With the marathon course, I may decide to take the monorail to not chance bad traffic!



Hi fellow BLTer!  I'm staying at BLT and running the marathon! Woo!

I stayed at Poly in 2020, and the monorail was SWEET! Walked over to the TTC, hopped right on, only myself and one other person in our car, and zoomed off to the start! 

I know it will be different staying at BLT and having to transfer, but I hope I enjoy the ease as much as I did at the Poly! 

(I've also done the buses - great experiences from AKL and All-Star Sports, not so much from POR, but that was not the norm).


----------



## Herding_Cats

Between myself and DH we are running in everything except for the 5k.  We are planning on getting MM so we can get all the race pics (and pics from our park day.)  I'd be up for doing a share if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I just started looking at the course maps.  My thoughts:
They release the course maps after you've paid so that they already have your money and it's too late to decide otherwise (says grumpy old me).
Blizzard Beach should be in quotes, since it is really the BB parking lot (near as I can tell)
HS is a bad joke. Almost like they are embarrassed to have us there. 
Two loops through Epcot?  I don't recall that from before, but OK, but I'd have rather put in the miles with actually seeing BB and more of HS. 
AK - People had mentioned jumping out of the race to ride a ride.  If there was one where I was inclined to do that, it would be Expedition Everest.   And at this time, EE is scheduled to go down for maintenance on Jan 4th. Just dang.


----------



## fatmanatee

Looking at the guide and it looks like it hasn't been completely updated. There's the aforementioned error with one of the dates, still some mentions of Wine and Dine, and while they've updated the spectator info for the first three races, there's nothing for the marathon, which I'm expecting will be mostly similar to past years. This is also just going to be a pet peeve of mine but they mention that buses will be running well after the time that they say participants *must* be at Epcot by (4 am for the first two races, 3:30 for the half and full, buses will be running until 4:30 am all days). Feel like they would have been better off saying that they strongly recommend getting there by a certain time.


----------



## camaker

fatmanatee said:


> Looking at the guide and it looks like it hasn't been completely updated. There's the aforementioned error with one of the dates, still some mentions of Wine and Dine, and while they've updated the spectator info for the first three races, there's nothing for the marathon, which I'm expecting will be mostly similar to past years. This is also just going to be a pet peeve of mine but they mention that buses will be running well after the time that they say participants *must* be at Epcot by (4 am for the first two races, 3:30 for the half and full, buses will be running until 4:30 am all days). Feel like they would have been better off saying that they strongly recommend getting there by a certain time.



‘Keep in mind that RunDisney hasn’t released the guide yet. People are looking at a work in progress draft that has been sleuthed out by looking at a predictable url.


----------



## fatmanatee

camaker said:


> ‘Keep in mind that RunDisney hasn’t released the guide yet. People are looking at a work in progress draft that has been sleuthed out by looking at a predictable url.


Not sure if it's been posted on FB but they announced that it's up on Twitter earlier this morning.


----------



## camaker

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure if it's been posted on FB but they announced that it's up on Twitter earlier this morning.



My bad, I was looking on the website, which hasn’t been updated from its “check back here” verbiage. I guess it’s true what they say about constants in life being death, taxes, and lack of attention to detail by RunDisney.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> HS is a bad joke. Almost like they are embarrassed to have us there.



The problem with HS is that Toy Story Land and Galaxy’s Edge are both too winding and narrow to run through even when the parks are closed. The slow downs because of chokepoints would cause massive complaints. I can’t even imagine what a mess they’d be if they tried to run the Marathon through while the park was open. Unfortunately, the park will never be fit for a rD event to go through either one of those areas and there aren’t many other options in that park other than Sunset and Hollywood Boulevard.


----------



## fatmanatee

Barca33Runner said:


> The problem with HS is that Toy Story Land and Galaxy’s Edge are both too winding and narrow to run through even when the parks are closed. The slow downs because of chokepoints would cause massive complaints. I can’t even imagine what a mess they’d be if they tried to run the Marathon through while the park was open. Unfortunately, the park will never be fit for a rD event to go through either one of those areas and there aren’t many other options in that park other than Sunset and Hollywood Boulevard.


Yeah I had brought this up a week ago, definitely hopeful that they might be able to do something bigger with HS. If they can't do it with a shorter race, where park guests aren't as big a concern, it's probably just not feasible.


----------



## Tall Todd

Splash Mountain at MK goes down for refurb January 10th.


----------



## Herding_Cats

But splash goes down for refurb in the beginning of January every year....


----------



## luv2cheer92

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I just started looking at the course maps.  My thoughts:
> They release the course maps after you've paid so that they already have your money and it's too late to decide otherwise (says grumpy old me).
> Blizzard Beach should be in quotes, since it is really the BB parking lot (near as I can tell)
> HS is a bad joke. Almost like they are embarrassed to have us there.
> Two loops through Epcot?  I don't recall that from before, but OK, but I'd have rather put in the miles with actually seeing BB and more of HS.
> AK - People had mentioned jumping out of the race to ride a ride.  If there was one where I was inclined to do that, it would be Expedition Everest.   And at this time, EE is scheduled to go down for maintenance on Jan 4th. Just dang.


The two loops through Epcot was there in 2020.


----------



## Barca33Runner

fatmanatee said:


> Yeah I had brought this up a week ago, definitely hopeful that they might be able to do something bigger with HS. If they can't do it with a shorter race, where park guests aren't as big a concern, it's probably just not feasible.



I was thinking that if there was some way to get the course to the backstage area near the transition between TSL and GE (where they were winding the Smuggler’s Run queue for a while) they could have a split off where they could send half the field through one and half through the other. This would presuppose that it was a relatively small field and the park was closed.

Of course, this would still open the door to all types of griping from people who wanted to run through GE and were forced to go TSL (and vice versa) so even if it was plausible I don’t think rD is very incentivized to make it happen.


----------



## GreatLakes

It looks like someone beat me to making Garmin GPX tracks for 3 out of 4 races for the weekend.

5K
10K
Full


----------



## btk2333

The Link to claim my waiver showed up on my rundisney account, but when I enter my email address I get an error right now- assume it will be available soon


----------



## Kerry1957

btk2333 said:


> The Link to claim my waiver showed up on my rundisney account, but when I enter my email address I get an error right now- assume it will be available soon


I was able to sign my waiver, but there did not seem to be any bib number included.


----------



## Tall Todd

Herding_Cats said:


> Between myself and DH we are running in everything except for the 5k.  We are planning on getting MM so we can get all the race pics (and pics from our park day.)  I'd be up for doing a share if anyone is interested.


I'm interested in this. Lemme know


----------



## btk2333

Kerry1957 said:


> I was able to sign my waiver, but there did not seem to be any bib number included.



For Wine and Dine we did not get our corals* until packet pickup

*edited to correct for corals vs. bib numbers


----------



## camaker

btk2333 said:


> For Wine and Dine we did not get our bib numbers until packet pickup



Bib numbers were definitely included with the waivers for Wine & Dine.  People were posting bib numbers as early as a couple of days before Halloween and @DopeyBadger was compiling them to see if the numbers corresponded to PoT/pace estimates. The actual start group assignments weren’t available until the Expo, though.


----------



## kps7795

I don't know if I am misreading the Guide or not, but is there not tracking available for the marathon?  The guide reads that tracking is available for friends and family for the 10K and Half Marathon participants.  Why would it not be available for the full marathon?  Is there some other form of tracking that I am missing for the full marathon so that my family can follow along with me?


----------



## fatmanatee

kps7795 said:


> I don't know if I am misreading the Guide or not, but is there not tracking available for the marathon?  The guide reads that tracking is available for friends and family for the 10K and Half Marathon participants.  Why would it not be available for the full marathon?  Is there some other form of tracking that I am missing for the full marathon so that my family can follow along with me?


It should be. The most plausible explanation is that RD hasn't updated that page to include marathon information. It's an issue elsewhere too.


----------



## GreatLakes

kps7795 said:


> I don't know if I am misreading the Guide or not, but is there not tracking available for the marathon?  The guide reads that tracking is available for friends and family for the 10K and Half Marathon participants.  Why would it not be available for the full marathon?  Is there some other form of tracking that I am missing for the full marathon so that my family can follow along with me?



That would make no sense.  The longer the race the more sense it makes to track runners.  I took a look at the spectator page and there is no information at all for the marathon.  It looks like maybe that is still a work in progress.


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> I don't know if I am misreading the Guide or not, but is there not tracking available for the marathon?  The guide reads that tracking is available for friends and family for the 10K and Half Marathon participants.  Why would it not be available for the full marathon?  Is there some other form of tracking that I am missing for the full marathon so that my family can follow along with me?



There will be tracking.  There always is. My guess is that they just haven’t updated that section of the guide from the Wine & Dine verbiage, where 10k & half were the long races.


----------



## DopeyBadger

btk2333 said:


> For Wine and Dine we did not get our bib numbers until packet pickup





camaker said:


> Bib numbers were definitely included with the waivers for Wine & Dine.  People were posting bib numbers as early as a couple of days before Halloween and @DopeyBadger was compiling them to see if the numbers corresponded to PoT/pace estimates. The actual start group assignments weren’t available until the Expo, though.



Point of clarification.  The waivers for Wine and Dine were around 10/20 without a bib number (link).  Runners learned their bib number from their "Expo Pass" on 10/29 (link).  Which all occurred before the Expo (packet pickup) on 11/4 where starting group information was revealed.  So MW is following the same trend with no bib numbers on waivers, but it should be assumed that the Expo pass will have them (according to the Guide that will be on/around 1/3/22 for MW).  As well as the Runner Tracking (11/1) had bib number info and more.

But given this realization, I might need to put the DIS list together before that.  Because that doesn't give a ton of time.  I think given we've got six starting groups per group it should be easy enough to guess what starting group everyone is in based solely on registration estimated time.  Where I'm going to have to take more of a stab at it is the start time end of it, because I was going to use the bib data information to determine that with more accuracy (was hoping to get a general idea of number of participants and rough number within each starting group).


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Point of clarification.  The waivers for Wine and Dine were around 10/20 without a bib number (link).  Runners learned their bib number from their "Expo Pass" on 10/29 (link).  Which all occurred before the Expo (packet pickup) on 11/4 where starting group information was revealed.  So MW is following the same trend with no bib numbers on waivers, but it should be assumed that the Expo pass will have them (according to the Guide that will be on/around 1/3/22 for MW).  As well as the Runner Tracking (11/1) had bib number info and more.
> 
> But given this realization, I might need to put the DIS list together before that.  Because that doesn't give a ton of time.  I think given we've got six starting groups per group it should be easy enough to guess what starting group everyone is in based solely on registration estimated time.  Where I'm going to have to take more of a stab at it is the start time end of it, because I was going to use the bib data information to determine that with more accuracy (was hoping to get a general idea of number of participants and rough number within each starting group).



‘Thanks for clarifying!  I had forgotten about the pass being released later…


----------



## Herding_Cats

DopeyBadger said:


> But given this realization, I might need to put the DIS list together before that.  Because that doesn't give a ton of time.  I think given we've got six starting groups per group it should be easy enough to guess what starting group everyone is in based solely on registration estimated time.



At what point would you like us to start bombarding you with this information?


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I just started looking at the course maps.  My thoughts:
> They release the course maps after you've paid so that they already have your money and it's too late to decide otherwise (says grumpy old me).
> Blizzard Beach should be in quotes, since it is really the BB parking lot (near as I can tell)
> HS is a bad joke. Almost like they are embarrassed to have us there.
> Two loops through Epcot?  I don't recall that from before, but OK, but I'd have rather put in the miles with actually seeing BB and more of HS.
> AK - People had mentioned jumping out of the race to ride a ride.  If there was one where I was inclined to do that, it would be Expedition Everest.   And at this time, EE is scheduled to go down for maintenance on Jan 4th. Just dang.


How about taking a ride on the Tower of Terror since it looks like we'll be running past it?  Do you think that it would be too late in the morning and the lines would be long by then?


----------



## The Expert

btk2333 said:


> The Link to claim my waiver showed up on my rundisney account, but when I enter my email address I get an error right now- assume it will be available soon



I was able to sign my own waiver and it did not ask for an email address. But I have two family members that I registered, and it prompts for their email, but I'm getting an error when I enter them. I recall a lot of waiver issues during W&D so hope fully this is just a temporary glitch.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> At what point would you like us to start bombarding you with this information?



I'll ask.  I'll go back and find my request from the 2020 version and see if there's any more information that'll become available between now and the presumed release on 1/3 of the Expo Pass.



kps7795 said:


> How about taking a ride on the Tower of Terror since it looks like we'll be running past it? Do you think that it would be too late in the morning and the lines would be long by then?



It's been done before.  DHS opens at 9am for general and 8:30am for hotel guests.  So based on an earlier calculation, I'd say anyone aiming for a 3:50 marathon or slower will be there when the ride is operational (the DIS sheet will have an accurate calc for each individual runner).  In the past, general park guests have been somewhat accommodating to allowing runners to pass through quickly.  But not always.  2022 represents something new since EE is not operational, so will more runners be trying to get on TOT and RnR which may mean less general park guests will let you pass?  That's an unknown.  My memory is trying to tell me there's someone who rode both TOT and RnR one year and it took them about 45 min in total.  I'll see if I can find the quote.

ETA - This might be the quote I was remembering (link).

_Once the parks open, all of the rides are open too. The easiest ones to get to while remaining relatively close to the course are Everest, Tower of Terror, and Rock n Roller Coaster. From past experience, it adds about 30-45 minutes to your total race time to do ToT and RnRC. @FFigawi_


----------



## mrebuck

The Expert said:


> I was able to sign my own waiver and it did not ask for an email address. But I have two family members that I registered, and it prompts for their email, but I'm getting an error when I enter them. I recall a lot of waiver issues during W&D so hope fully this is just a temporary glitch.



Same here.  I was able to sign mine, but got an error message when I tried to enter my daughter's email address.


----------



## sandam1

The Expert said:


> I was able to sign my own waiver and it did not ask for an email address. But I have two family members that I registered, and it prompts for their email, but I'm getting an error when I enter them. I recall a lot of waiver issues during W&D so hope fully this is just a temporary glitch.



I just had the same issue.

I also have another potential issue. When I registered my friend, I put in my physical address since it was quicker, knowing that I could go back later and change it. Well, as you can probably guess, I just realized that I never actually fixed it. Anyone know the best/easiest way to fix it?


----------



## kps7795

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll ask.  I'll go back and find my request from the 2020 version and see if there's any more information that'll become available between now and the presumed release on 1/3 of the Expo Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been done before.  DHS opens at 9am for general and 8:30am for hotel guests.  So based on an earlier calculation, I'd say anyone aiming for a 3:50 marathon or slower will be there when the ride is operational (the DIS sheet will have an accurate calc for each individual runner).  In the past, general park guests have been somewhat accommodating to allowing runners to pass through quickly.  But not always.  2022 represents something new since EE is not operational, so will more runners be trying to get on TOT and RnR which may mean less general park guests will let you pass?  That's an unknown.  My memory is trying to tell me there's someone who rode both TOT and RnR one year and it took them about 45 min in total.  I'll see if I can find the quote.
> 
> ETA - This might be the quote I was remembering (link).
> 
> _Once the parks open, all of the rides are open too. The easiest ones to get to while remaining relatively close to the course are Everest, Tower of Terror, and Rock n Roller Coaster. From past experience, it adds about 30-45 minutes to your total race time to do ToT and RnRC. @FFigawi_


Can you even imagine how wet and gross the backs of the seats would be after someone has run 22 miles?


----------



## DopeyBadger

*Marathon Weekend 2022 DIS LIST*

Alright everyone, as promised I will put together a spreadsheet that has everyone that wishes to participate in the spreadsheet's information on it. We do this as a means to help people find each other on race day at either the pre-race/post-race meet-ups, in the starting groups, or just by chance on the course. I will ask for information and you can choose to provide or not provide any information as you desire (or not participate at all). *The only key parts are Dis name, estimated pace/POT, and expected pace.* All others are optional. This will also be helpful to your family and spectators because it provides "time of day" markers for when you should reach different milestones based on your estimated pace and starting time (starting group).

So for every race that you (or friend/family member) plan to participate in (so Goofy and Dopey people I need each race separately, 5k, 10k, HM, M...) please provide me the following:

RACE -
NAME -
DIS'er name -
Costume/Clothing -
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No)
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -
Early Bird or Late Arriver -
Expected Race Pace -

I will compile everyone's response into a single spreadsheet and then distribute this when we get closer to race day. As for the optional items, the following reasons have been given for why someone may choose not to provide:

NAME - Because I want internet anonymity. Just first name or initials are fine. Or nothing at all is fine too.
Bib# - At this point in time, I don't expect anyone to know this.  Placeholder for later potentially.  Even when we have this info don't give me the 10s or 1s value.  So instead of 20457, I'd just want 204XX.
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration: If you know now that you will be starting in a different group than assigned, then give me the group you plan to start in.  The estimate for the M/HM should be the estimated finish time you selected (for instance 4:30-5:00 for a M or Dopey).  I will assume one starting group on a single HM/M bib for Dopey runners.  So whatever your M assignment will be the same as your HM assignment.
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Not required to attend or not attend the meet up. Just gives us an idea of who to look out for morning of.
Early Bird or Late arriver just means whether you think you'll arrive to the meet-up/starting group early in the race morning or late in the race morning.
Front, Middle, Back of corral just means where you plan on lining up when the race starts. This helps people find you easier in a crowd if say two people are in s3, that are early birds, and front people. Then I'd look for your costume on race day.  As well it helps with timing to know whether you're closer to the front of your group or back.

Once I "like" your post with the above information in it I have added you to the compiled list.

I will include timing information about the races based on past history but no guarantee they follow the same system as before. I will also include pre-race meetup, HH, and DATW information in the final PDF as well as a slew of other things.

Attached is an example of the 2020 version.


----------



## btk2333

The Expert said:


> I was able to sign my own waiver and it did not ask for an email address. But I have two family members that I registered, and it prompts for their email, but I'm getting an error when I enter them. I recall a lot of waiver issues during W&D so hope fully this is just a temporary glitch.



Yep that's what is happening for me too- obviously they have a month to figure it out so I'll just keep checking


----------



## btk2333

DopeyBadger said:


> Point of clarification.  The waivers for Wine and Dine were around 10/20 without a bib number (link).  Runners learned their bib number from their "Expo Pass" on 10/29 (link).  Which all occurred before the Expo (packet pickup) on 11/4 where starting group information was revealed.  So MW is following the same trend with no bib numbers on waivers, but it should be assumed that the Expo pass will have them (according to the Guide that will be on/around 1/3/22 for MW).  As well as the Runner Tracking (11/1) had bib number info and more.
> 
> But given this realization, I might need to put the DIS list together before that.  Because that doesn't give a ton of time.  I think given we've got six starting groups per group it should be easy enough to guess what starting group everyone is in based solely on registration estimated time.  Where I'm going to have to take more of a stab at it is the start time end of it, because I was going to use the bib data information to determine that with more accuracy (was hoping to get a general idea of number of participants and rough number within each starting group).



Thanks for clarifying- I apologize for putting bib numbers instead of corals on my post as that was incorrect.  For me- bib numbers were just a way to know what coral I was in and I was right on the border between two corals and that's what I was thinking in my head


----------



## StarGirl11

RACE - Dopey Challenge
NAME - Regiswred under Taylor Wyss prefer to be called Sophia
DIS'er name - StarGirl11
Costume/Clothing - 5k- Tardis Dress, 10k - Eda Clawthorne not sure about half/full. Will be in a blue wheelchair after the 5 and possibly 10 with other people so that’s probably the easiest way to spot me. Will post what I know I’m doing for the half/full
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - AWD so not applicable
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Depends on time we have a walk over so if it’s too late I can’t make them
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -  Same thing as above with the AWD
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Early Bird
Expected Race Pace -  Just finish for the 5. No clue for the other three.


----------



## The Expert

Thanks @DopeyBadger for compiling this!


RACE - 5K
NAME - Kim
DIS'er name - The Expert
Costume/Clothing - Electric Water Pageant (complete with flashing lights and music!)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -15-16mm 

RACE - 10K
NAME - Kim
DIS'er name - The Expert
Costume/Clothing - 1971 VIP Tour Guide
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 15-16mm (stepdad joining and I'll be walking his pace)

RACE - Half
NAME - Kim
DIS'er name - The Expert
Costume/Clothing - HM Tightrope Walker
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 5:01-5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 12-14mm

RACE - Full
NAME - Kim
DIS'er name - The Expert
Costume/Clothing - Orange Bird
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 5:01-5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 12-14mm (or whatever I have left!)


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Expert said:


> RACE - Half
> DIS'er name - The Expert
> Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
> 
> 
> RACE - Full
> DIS'er name - The Expert
> Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm



For your HM/M estimated pace, you couldn't put 10-12mm.  You had to put something for the marathon like 4:30-5:00.  Your 10-12mm is 4:22 to 5:15 which covers multiple possible options (4:00-4:30, 4:30-5:00, 5:00-5:30, etc).  So what did you have on your registration?


----------



## MissLiss279

RACE - 5k
NAME - Melissa
DIS'er name - MissLiss279
Costume/Clothing - running skirt
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 8:01-10:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - If s1 middle to back; if later group, front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 8-8:30


RACE - 10k
NAME - Melissa
DIS'er name - MissLiss279
Costume/Clothing - running skirt
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 8:01-10:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - If s1 middle to back; if later group, front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 9ish


RACE - Half Marathon 
NAME - Melissa
DIS'er name - MissLiss279
Costume/Clothing - running skirt, maybe with Cheshire Cat shirt??
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 3:58:08 Marathon POT
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - If s1 middle to back; if later group, front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 10-11


RACE - Half Marathon 
NAME - Melissa
DIS'er name - MissLiss279
Costume/Clothing - running skirt
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 3:58:08 Marathon POT
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - If s1 middle to back; if later group, front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 11ish


----------



## The Expert

DopeyBadger said:


> For your HM/M estimated pace, you couldn't put 10-12mm.  You had to put something for the marathon like 4:30-5:00.  Your 10-12mm is 4:22 to 5:15 which covers multiple possible options (4:00-4:30, 4:30-5:00, 5:00-5:30, etc).  So what did you have on your registration?



Oops sorry! Got on a roll there. I put in 5:01-5:30.


----------



## mrebuck

RACE - Goofy
NAME -Monica
DIS'er name -mrebuck
Costume/Clothing -Mike Wazowski for half and Minne Mouse for full
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 4-4:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -12-14MM with pic stops


----------



## btk2333

btk2333 said:


> The Link to claim my waiver showed up on my rundisney account, but when I enter my email address I get an error right now- assume it will be available soon



I was able to sign now for anyone else who has been having the email address issue


----------



## GreatLakes

If anyone is having issues with their waivers it could be related to the current Amazon AWS outage.  I took a look at the waiver page code and see AWS references in there.


----------



## GreatLakes

RACE -* Marathon*
 DIS'er name - *GreatLakes*
 Costume/Clothing - *Not sure yet but no costume, just weather appropriate running clothing*
Bib# - 
 Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - *7:15 per mile / 3:10 total*
 Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) *No*
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) *Not sure yet*
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - *Front*
 Expected Race Pace - *7:15/mile*


----------



## ValW

RACE - 5K
NAME - Valerie
DIS'er name - ValW
Costume/Clothing - CCFD #VegasStrong t-shirt / tights
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) Yes
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -10-12mm (running with my sister for her first 5k)

RACE - 10K
NAME - Valerie
DIS'er name - ValW
Costume/Clothing - tights/t-shirt (not sure theme)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) Yes
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 10-12mm

RACE - Half
NAME - Valerie
DIS'er name - ValW
Costume/Clothing - run skirt/t-shirt (not sure theme)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 5:01 - 5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) Yes
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - late
Expected Race Pace - 11-12mm

RACE - Full
NAME - Valerie
DIS'er name - ValW
Costume/Clothing - run skirt/t-shirt (not sure theme)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 5:01 - 5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) Yes
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -11:30 - 12mm (just finish)


----------



## DopeyBadger

sandam1 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong (I wasn't part of that Disney cluster), but didn't the race guide indicate rather strongly an advised time to be in the parking lot by x time with x being significantly earlier than in the past? Were the people who got there early okay or did everyone get caught up in it?
> 
> I would assume (and you know about what they say about that) that Run Disney has learned from their mistake.





DopeyBadger said:


> I just read through the 2020 thread after the event guide was released (link).  It appears the buses began running at 2:30am and ran through 4:30am (same as 2022).  In 2020, they requested runners be to EPCOT by 3:30am for the 5am start time.
> 
> "Just a friendly reminder that participants for the 2020 Walt Disney World Marathon should arrive at Epcot by 3:30 a.m. on Sunday, January 12. With the new course running through Epcot’s parking lot, late arrivals could miss the start or experience significant delays getting to their corral."
> 
> As a comparison in 2020, they recommended arriving no later than 4am for the 5am start of the HM.



To circle back on this completely, listed underneath each individual event in the guide it states the "arrival" time for each race for 2022.  5k/10k is 4am and HM/M is 3:30am.  So despite buses running until 4:30am, they are requesting runners arrive to the EPCOT parking lot by 3:30am again in 2022.  The buses running until 4:30am is mostly for spectators, and not intended for runners by that point in time.  Marathon example image.


----------



## jmasgat

RACE - *Marathon*
NAME -* Maura*
DIS'er name -* jmasgat*
Costume/Clothing -* No costume*
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -* 4:01-4:30*
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) *No*
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) *Yes*
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -* Wherever Goof Troop goes, there I go*
Early Bird or Late Arriver -* Later*
Expected Race Pace - *Goof Troop Pace!*


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - *7:15 per mile / 3:10 total*



Confirming that you had a POT at registration, correct?


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Expected Race Pace - *Goof Troop Pace!*



Looks like in 2020 that was a 6:04 finish.  So I'll put GT runners at an estimated 14 min/mile.  Which does beg the question, @lhermiston do you have an idea which starting group you all will be starting from?


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like in 2020 that was a 6:04 finish.  So I'll put GT runners at an estimated 14 min/mile.  Which does beg the question, @lhermiston do you have an idea which starting group you all will be starting from?



Except that was greatly impacted by the fact that we came to a full stop at BW for at least 30+ minutes while we did jello shots, cheered on runners and waited for @FFigawi to ride ToT and/or R&R and re-join. A quick look at my Garmin data shows that our actual running pace was in the 10-11 mpm range and we started from old Corral C or D.


----------



## Bree

TOT 2020 with @FFigawi

no idea what time we rode. Time stamp on my photo download is 2:33pm.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Except that was greatly impacted by the fact that we came to a full stop at BW for at least 30+ minutes while we did jello shots, cheered on runners and waited for @FFigawi to ride ToT and/or R&R and re-join. A quick look at my Garmin data shows that our actual running pace was in the 10-11 mpm range



I guess my assumption is that the GT would plan to do many of these same things in 2022 as well ending up in a similar finish time of around 6 hrs.  There is a ton of ebb and flow with everyone's predictions being on target to the milestones, but GT is a whole different level.  I can put 10:30 instead though if you all think that's closer to reality.  Or re-write your coding so that it's roughly 10:30 pace through to DHS, and then make it such that I assume you all will stop for TOT/RnR.  It's up to you all.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> RACE - Goofy Challenge
> NAME - Lee
> DIS'er name - lhermiston
> Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible and maybe Buzz. Otherwise, Marvel character
> Bib# -
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:30?
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) no
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
> Expected Race Pace - 10:00-12:00





DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like in 2020 that was a 6:04 finish.  So I'll put GT runners at an estimated 14 min/mile.  Which does beg the question, @lhermiston do you have an idea which starting group you all will be starting from?



We started in late B in 2020 to account for those in early C. What that translates to this year, IDK. The Goof Troop goes to wherever the party is.


----------



## sandam1

DopeyBadger said:


> To circle back on this completely, listed underneath each individual event in the guide it states the "arrival" time for each race for 2022.  5k/10k is 4am and HM/M is 3:30am.  So despite buses running until 4:30am, they are requesting runners arrive to the EPCOT parking lot by 3:30am again in 2022.  The buses running until 4:30am is mostly for spectators, and not intended for runners by that point in time.  Marathon example image.
> 
> View attachment 628741



So, based on this, my tentative plan is to leave our Universal hotel somewhere between 2:30-2:45 a.m. for the 5k/10k and by 2 a.m. (that sounds awful) for the half and the whole. With no traffic on I-4, the drive time should be somewhere around 20 minutes so this is adding an extra hour to get into the parking lot before Disney's cut-off time. 

Can we just park our car in the Epcot parking lot and sleep there overnight? (Just kidding, well, kind of)


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I guess my assumption is that the GT would plan to do many of these same things in 2022 as well ending up in a similar finish time of around 6 hrs.  There is a ton of ebb and flow with everyone's predictions being on target to the milestones, but GT is a whole different level.  I can put 10:30 instead though if you all think that's closer to reality.  Or re-write your coding so that it's roughly 10:30 pace through to DHS, and then make it such that I assume you all will stop for TOT/RnR.  It's up to you all.



Do whatever is easiest for you. If 2020 taught us anything, it’s that plans quickly go out the window.


----------



## pluto377

RACE - 5K
NAME - Valarie
DIS'er name -pluto377
Costume/Clothing - Anna
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 10-12mm (lol, that's not happening!
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) NO
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 14mm when running?

RACE - 10K
NAME - Valarie
DIS'er name -pluto377
Costume/Clothing - It's a small world
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) NO
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 14mm when running?

RACE -  Half
NAME - Valarie
DIS'er name -pluto377
Costume/Clothing -Castle/princess
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -I don't see one for the half?
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) NO
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 15mm when running?

RACE -  Full
NAME - Valarie
DIS'er name -pluto377
Costume/Clothing -Minnie
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -4:31-5:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) NO
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 15mm when running?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> How about taking a ride on the Tower of Terror since it looks like we'll be running past it?  Do you think that it would be too late in the morning and the lines would be long by then?


I'm down (and up, and back down....) with that.   
I'd like to think that some of the park goers might be amenable to letting a singleton through.  We'll see


----------



## Guidman

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Guidman
Costume/Clothing - No costume, just running clothes (I'll have a white hat on for sure).
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:28:30 Half Marathon POT
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Sure
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Most likely front
Early Bird or Late Arriver -Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - ~7:40/mile


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Barca33Runner said:


> The problem with HS is that Toy Story Land and Galaxy’s Edge are both too winding and narrow to run through even when the parks are closed. The slow downs because of chokepoints would cause massive complaints. I can’t even imagine what a mess they’d be if they tried to run the Marathon through while the park was open. Unfortunately, the park will never be fit for a rD event to go through either one of those areas and there aren’t many other options in that park other than Sunset and Hollywood Boulevard.


Good points.  (And I'm going on 10 year old park configurations).


----------



## camaker

RACE - 5K
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Something InkNBurn
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8;00-10:00/mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00/mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Something InkNBurn
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8;00-10:00/mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00/mile

RACE - Half
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Something InkNBurn
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration- 3:57 marathon PoT
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00/mile

RACE - Full
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Something InkNBurn
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 3:57 marathon PoT
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 9:30-10:00/mile


----------



## garneska

@camaker i think you mean 3:57 POT not 4:57.

Not sure I will be able to keep up with you for the marathon.  My knee is barely hanging on.  I may start early but end with the Goof Troop.


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Confirming that you had a POT at registration, correct?



I did. I tried to get it but AWS was keeping me from it. I had a 1:37 half I believe. Not great but with all 2020 scrapped it was all I had


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

RACE - 5K
NAME - Lisa + DH
DIS'er name - Gosalyn_Mallard
Costume/Clothing - Ian & Barley
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8-10 mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00 mm when running, plus stopping for every character, so over 20 mm

RACE - 10K
NAME - Lisa + DH
DIS'er name - Gosalyn_Mallard
Costume/Clothing - Captain Minnie & Mickey
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8-10 mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 10:30 mm running, 20 mm overall

RACE - Half
NAME - Lisa + DH
DIS'er name - Gosalyn_Mallard
Costume/Clothing - Phineas & Ferb
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - n/a
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 11:00 mm running, 15 mm overall

RACE - Full
NAME - Lisa + DH
DIS'er name - Gosalyn_Mallard
Costume/Clothing - 50th Minnie & Mickey
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:01-4:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 11:30 mm running (crawling if I have to).   15:00 overall

Please say hi if you see me in the corrals!  Chatting with people makes the time go faster!


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> @camaker i think you mean 3:57 POT not 4:57.
> 
> Not sure I will be able to keep up with you for the marathon.  My knee is barely hanging on.  I may start early but end with the Goof Troop.



Let‘s see how things shake out as we get closer. I’ve been fighting a bit of weight gain and an ankle that’s been threatening to go on strike, so I may not be anywhere near those hoped-for paces.

It’s my right ankle, so if it’s your left knee, maybe we can lean on each other to come up with one semi-serviceable runner!


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> It’s my right ankle, so if it’s your left knee, maybe we can lean on each other to come up with one semi-serviceable runner!


I wish but no it’s the right knee.  In order to run I have had to slow way down.  Generally clipping 10:30 to 10:45.  Probably hang with you for the first half, but not getting the distance in so the second half will be a slog.  I think I will take the rest of January off from running. I need a reset.  This entire training cycle has been miserable.  Oh and I start a lot slower. I found in old age I actually have to warm up so the first 2 miles are closer to 11 minutes.


----------



## Cabius

RACE - Just the Marathon.
NAME - Caleb Winn
DIS'er name - Cabius
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Bib# -  TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 6:00-6:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Sure!
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - TBD
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - 13:45, Lord willin' and the creek don' rise


----------



## Novatrix

RACE -  Half
NAME - Alex
 DIS'er name -Novatrix
 Costume/Clothing -undecided
 Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:48:23 Half POT
 Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Mid
 Expected Race Pace - Planning a lot of character stops and attempting to conserve legs, so maybe 14mm overall?

RACE -  Full
NAME - Alex (F, since it's a unisex name)
 DIS'er name -Novatrix
 Costume/Clothing - If lows are 50s or below:none If temps are greater than 60s: Olaf with a sign that says "Some races are worth melting for"
 Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration 1:48:23 Half POT
 Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle to Back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Expected Race Pace - If Temps aren't expected to get above mid 60s: attempting sub-8:01, if Temps are higher:whatever my Pace will end up being with several character stops, ToT and R&Rc


----------



## dobball23

RACE - 5K
NAME - Todd M.
DIS'er name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - Running clothing (no costume)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:36.02 HM proof of time
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Aiming for front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - ~6:45 min./mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Todd M.
DIS'er name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - Running clothing (no costume)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:36.02 HM proof of time
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Aiming for front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - ~7:00 min/mile


RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Todd M.
DIS'er name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - Running clothing (no costume)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:36.02 HM proof of time
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Aiming for front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - 8:00-8:20 min./mile


RACE - Dopey Challenge
NAME - Todd M.
DIS'er name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - Running clothing (no costume)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:36.02 HM proof of time
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Aiming for front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - ~8:00-8:20 min./mile


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

RACE - Half
NAME - Tammy and DH
DIS'er name -princesspirateandrunner
Costume/Clothing -Sylvie and Loki
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 2:15-2:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) no
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -front
Early Bird or Late Arriver -early 
Expected Race Pace -14-15mm. This one’s going to be slow. 

RACE -Full
NAME -Tammy and DH
DIS'er name -princesspirateandrunner 
Costume/Clothing -Dole Whip and 1971 MK Ticket Book
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -5:00-5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) no
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -15-16mm. Unexpected medical issues has made my original estimate from registration laughable. I will probably struggle greatly this race.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

RACE - Half
NAME - Alyssa
DIS'er name - lookingforsunshine
Costume/Clothing - Pegasus!!! White outfit/sparkle skirt plus hat & tail
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 2:46-3:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Probably middle?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Not late but not extra early
Expected Race Pace - 13-15 mm based on recent training 


RACE - Full
NAME - Alyssa
DIS'er name - lookingforsunshine
Costume/Clothing - Ariel! Green mermaid sparkle skirt, purple top, etc. Purple running vest. 
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 5:31-6:00 (this was wishful thinking apparently) 
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Probably middle?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Not late but not extra early
Expected Race Pace - 14-16 mm based on recent training. Am planning to walk most of this.


----------



## jrsharp21

kps7795 said:


> Can you even imagine how wet and gross the backs of the seats would be after someone has run 22 miles?



Also, since those rides are indoors, masks are required. Holding onto a mask for 22 miles seems like a pain and would be gross when it was time to put it on to get on the ride.


----------



## DISfam2401

jrsharp21 said:


> Also, since those rides are indoors, masks are required. Holding onto a mask for 22 miles seems like a pain and would be gross when it was time to put it on to get on the ride.



There is still a mask mandate on buses, right? I would assume that applies to the buses to and from the resorts. Anyone know how that was handled at W&D?


----------



## btk2333

DISfam2401 said:


> There is still a mask mandate on buses, right? I would assume that applies to the buses to and from the resorts. Anyone know how that was handled at W&D?



yes masks were required on buses to and from the resorts at wine and dine


----------



## 1lilspark

RACE - 10k
NAME -Heather 
DIS'er name -1lilspark 
Costume/Clothing -rag cinderella 
Bib# - tbd
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1201-14 m/m
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) no
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) if you see me say hi
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -front-middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver -early
Expected Race Pace - fast enough to outrun the balloon ladies 



DISfam2401 said:


> There is still a mask mandate on buses, right? I would assume that applies to the buses to and from the resorts. Anyone know how that was handled at W&D?


Masks required on busses and inside in park bathrooms 

I had a disposable one I wore on the bus there and in corals and tossed it at the first water stop… I had one for the ride back in my running belt but they were handing them out if needed when boarding busses from finish to resort


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Also, since those rides are indoors, masks are required. Holding onto a mask for 22 miles seems like a pain and would be gross when it was time to put it on to get on the ride.





DISfam2401 said:


> There is still a mask mandate on buses, right? I would assume that applies to the buses to and from the resorts. Anyone know how that was handled at W&D?





btk2333 said:


> yes masks were required on buses to and from the resorts at wine and dine



The best solution I’ve found is to carry a ziplock bag. Slip the mask into the ziplock and it fits easily into a pocket and stays dry and ready to use when needed.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

RACE - 10K
NAME - Lesley
DIS'er name - DisneyParrothead
Costume/Clothing - Mrs. Banks “votes for women”
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) Yes
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 10mm


----------



## GreatLakes

kps7795 said:


> Can you even imagine how wet and gross the backs of the seats would be after someone has run 22 miles?



About as gross as any tourist lumbering around Disney during the summer.



camaker said:


> The best solution I’ve found is to carry a ziplock bag. Slip the mask into the ziplock and it fits easily into a pocket and stays dry and ready to use when needed.



I plan to check mine with my gear bag.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

RACE - Marathon
NAME -Blake
DIS'er name - run.minnie.miles
Costume/Clothing - TBD (likely black leggings and tank)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:30-5:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes! 
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Gets the Worm! 
Expected Race Pace - 11mm


----------



## Baloo in MI

RACE - 5K
NAME - Charlie
DIS'er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - Running Clothes/TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 8-10MM
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace -16mm (walking with family)

RACE - 10K
NAME - Charlie
DIS'er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - Running Clothes/TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 8-10MM
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 9:30MM

RACE - Half
NAME - Charlie
DIS'er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - Running Clothes/TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 4:01-4:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00MM

RACE - Full
NAME - Charlie
DIS'er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - Running Clothes/TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 4:01-4:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -10:00-10:30MM


----------



## StarGirl11

Jumping on the mask talk for a second:

Honestly investing in a silk or under armor mask is worth it for races and where you store it helps too. I’ve done two fulls now carrying a mask in my bib belt. Mine were not sweaty when I pulled it out after I finished.


----------



## Sara W

RACE - Full
NAME - Sara
DIS'er name -Sara W
Costume/Clothing - Incredibles (if hot- I'm skipping the pants. I also need to do a trial run to make sure sweat doesn't look like I wet my pants. Not very superhero-ish)
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:01-4:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front/middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 9:30-10mm (3:30/:30 intervals)


----------



## stitchsnk

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Sam
DIS'er name - StitchSNK
Costume/Clothing - Buzz Lightyear!
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 5:01-5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front/Mid
Early Bird or Late Arriver - N/A
Expected Race Pace - 12-13mm + character stops


----------



## Dopey 2020

@DopeyBadger

RACE - 5K/10K
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Dopey 2020
Costume/Clothing -
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - less than 8:00
Club runDisney Platinum? -  No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 8:00

RACE - HM/Full
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Dopey 2020
Costume/Clothing -
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - POT 1:49:23 HM
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Hopefully
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 9:30 Half - 8:30 Full


----------



## GuinnessRunner

RACE - 10-K
NAME - Patrick
DIS'er name - GuinnessRunner
Costume/Clothing -No clue
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -10:00-12:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle to Back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 11:30

RACE - Goofy
NAME - Patrick
DIS'er name - GuinnessRunner
Costume/Clothing -No clue
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -4:31-5:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle to Back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 13:00-14:00

My old friend hip impingement made a return after last weekend's 18-miler.  Hoping I can get it settled down quickly, but trying to be realistic of what paces will be now based on prior experience with it.


----------



## Herding_Cats

RACE - HM (goofy)
NAME - G
DIS'er name - Herding Cats
Costume/Clothing -   Merida or Rapunzel
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 5-530 for the Marathon?
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle/back with team Not So Fast?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 14mm?  Slow enough to leave some gas in the tank for Sunday, but fast enough to not get swept.

RACE - Full (goofy)
NAME - G
DIS'er name - Herding Cats
Costume/Clothing - Rapunzel or Merida
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 5-5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes.
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - I'd like to run with someone else for awhile so I'm flexible
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 14-15mm. Fast enough to stop for some pics but not get swept.



RACE - 10k
NAME - Matt
DIS'er name - Herding Cats' husband (not on the DIS)
Costume/Clothing - Tourist Genie
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 10-12:00mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Doubtful
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - I'm guessing front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 11-12mm plus pic stops


----------



## BigEeyore

RACE - Goofy
NAME - Heather
DIS'er name - BigEeyore
Costume/Clothing - no costume, almost all my running stuff is Inknburn
Bib# -
 Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -  submitted a 1:54 half
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - hopefully!
Front, Middle or Back of starting group - will try for front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 9:30-10:30 with photo stops 

I am coming to the race with one of my running buddies who is not a Dis-er (gasp!), so as much fun as the Goof Troop would be I need to stick with my friend - hoping to at least get to a pre-race meetup or some DATW action to say hi!


----------



## Disney at Heart

RACE -Goofy
NAME -Sylvia & DH
DIS'er name -Disney at Heart
Costume/Clothing - weather appropriate 
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -5:31-6:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 12-14/m

I looked back at my registration. For Goofy we only entered Marathon times (since we will have only one bib/start group anyway).


----------



## MissLiss279

Masks -
I’ll probably put one in my drop bag, but I will probably carry one also. For a previous race where I had to wear a waist pack instead of my over the shoulder pack, it had Velcro to secure it so I just looped the ear pieces of the mask in between the Velcro and it kept it dry. That race also suggested wearing the mask as a bracelet - so there’s that option also. For MW, I might put one in a zip lock, or secure it on the shoulder strap of my pack somehow…


----------



## ValW

Masks:
Amazon sells individually wrapped disposable masks.  I fold a few into a pocket, no issues.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> I did. I tried to get it but AWS was keeping me from it. I had a 1:37 half I believe. Not great but with all 2020 scrapped it was all I had



No worries either way.  From Wine and Dine 2021, all who had qualifying POT were in s1 regardless of how much below the cutoff you were.  But if you didn't have a POT, then I would have placed you based on your registration estimate instead.



princesspirateandrunner said:


> RACE - Half
> NAME - Tammy and DH
> DIS'er name -princesspirateandrunner
> Costume/Clothing -Sylvie and Loki
> Bib# -
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 2:15-2:30
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) no
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -front
> Early Bird or Late Arriver -early
> Expected Race Pace -14-15mm. This one’s going to be slow.
> 
> RACE -Full
> NAME -Tammy and DH
> DIS'er name -princesspirateandrunner
> Costume/Clothing -Dole Whip and 1971 MK Ticket Book
> Bib# -
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -5:00-5:30
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) no
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
> Expected Race Pace -15-16mm. Unexpected medical issues has made my original estimate from registration laughable. I will probably struggle greatly this race.



Did you register for Goofy or the HM/M separately?  I'm guessing that 2:15-2:30 will be s3, but 5:00-5:30 will be s4.  My guess is that a Goofy runner will be seeded by the M estimation they submitted.


----------



## Cabius

In past years, how long has it taken to clear the starting groups? If the first runners go off promptly at 5AM, when does the last runner cross the starting line? 6AM?


----------



## Jason Bryer

RACE - 5k
NAME - Jason
DIS'er name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet, probably Mr. Incredible shirt
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8min / mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 8min / mile

RACE - 10k
NAME - Jason
DIS'er name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet, probably Forky
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8min / mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 8min / mile

RACE - Half
NAME - Jason
DIS'er name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:45 POT
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 9:30 min / mile

RACE - Full
NAME - Jason
DIS'er name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - Black under armor shirt (I have worn this shirt for the last 6 marathons), blue sweatshirt if it is colder.
Bib# - 
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 3:54 POT
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 8:40min / mile


----------



## huskies90

RACE – 5K
NAME – Jim (and Adult Daughter)
DIS'er name – huskies90
Costume/Clothing – Pietro Halloween Costume (Daughter - Wanda Halloween Costume)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration – Under 8 mins
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) – No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) TBD
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group – Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace – 12 min/mile

RACE – 10K
NAME – Jim (and Wife / Daughter)
DIS'er name – huskies90
Costume/Clothing – Oswald (Wife – Ortensia, Daughter - Boo)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration – Under 8 mins
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) TBD
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group – Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace – 7:45 min/mile

RACE – Half
NAME – Jim (and Daughter)
DIS'er name – huskies90
Costume/Clothing – Strip “The King” Weathers (Daughter – Lightning McQueen)
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration – 1:35:04 Half Marathon
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) TBD
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group – Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace – 8:15 min/mile

RACE – Full
NAME – Jim (and Wife / Daughter)
DIS'er name – huskies90
Costume/Clothing – Marvel compression shirt most likely Spiderman depending on which Marvel Wife/Daughter choose
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration – 1:35:04 Half Marathon
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) TBD
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group – Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace – 8:30 min/mile


----------



## DopeyBadger

Cabius said:


> In past years, how long has it taken to clear the starting groups? If the first runners go off promptly at 5AM, when does the last runner cross the starting line? 6AM?



It's not the same every year, but it's close.  The timing tends to be an hour from race start.  There have been a few races where they follow a rate release instead, and thus the balloon ladies crossed in 45 min instead of 60 min.  I anticipate with the current state of affairs they will try and space everything out as much as possible.  So I anticipate closer to 60-65 min for everyone to cross in the 2022 MW races.


----------



## Sleepy425

RACE - 10k
NAME - Lindsey and 2 sons
DIS'er name - sleepy425
Costume/Clothing - Snow White and 2 Dwarfs
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -12:00-14:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Going to try to
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Trying for front, these kids are going to need all the help they can get
Early Bird or Late Arriver -Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - aiming to just not be swept since the boys have been slacking on training


----------



## SheHulk

RACE - Goofy
NAME - Cindy
DIS'er name -SheHulk
Costume/Clothing -Half-- First Mate Piggy, Pigs in Space; Full -- Gazelle from Zootopia, TRY EVERYTHING on my red tank
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -5:00-5:30 for marathon
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front to middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver -(anxious) Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - nooooo idea. I want to take my time and have fun, but avoid wishing I had hurried up by the end


----------



## dobball23

I got an email directing me to my waiver in my RunDisney account. However, I am unable to sign it. I click on the boxes, but nothing happens. Are others having this problem?


----------



## Sleepy425

dobball23 said:


> I got an email directing me to my waiver in my RunDisney account. However, I am unable to sign it. I click on the boxes, but nothing happens. Are others having this problem?


you have to scroll through the waiver before it lets you do anything


----------



## dobball23

Sleepy425 said:


> you have to scroll through the waiver before it lets you do anything


I scrolled through the entire waiver and it still didn't let me fill it out or check the box.


----------



## FFigawi

kps7795 said:


> Can you even imagine how wet and gross the backs of the seats would be after someone has run 22 miles?



This was never one of my concerns. Can’t speak for anyone in line behind me, though.


----------



## GreatLakes

dobball23 said:


> I scrolled through the entire waiver and it still didn't let me fill it out or check the box.



Try a different browser?  I was able to use both Firefox and Edge on a Windows PC to scroll through and attempt to sign.


----------



## fatmanatee

dobball23 said:


> I scrolled through the entire waiver and it still didn't let me fill it out or check the box.


I was able to do it, so the only recommendation I can make is something I get when a website isn't working properly... try clearing the cache? Or use a different browser. If neither of those works then ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dobball23

fatmanatee said:


> I was able to do it, so the only recommendation I can make is something I get when a website isn't working properly... try clearing the cache? Or use a different browser. If neither of those works then ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Using another browser was my next step. At least I know it isn't a Disney IT issue if others have been able to do it.


----------



## Cabius

DopeyBadger said:


> It's not the same every year, but it's close.  The timing tends to be an hour from race start.  There have been a few races where they follow a rate release instead, and thus the balloon ladies crossed in 45 min instead of 60 min.  I anticipate with the current state of affairs they will try and space everything out as much as possible.  So I anticipate closer to 60-65 min for everyone to cross in the 2022 MW races.


Thank you! I expect to be fairly near the back, so this is a helpful educated guess.


----------



## shellott-hill

RACE - 5K
NAME - Scott & daughter Isabella
DIS'er name - @shellott-hill
Costume/Clothing -weather dependant...not Disney bounding.
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration -8:01 - 10:00 minutes
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace -10:00-12:00 minutes (running at my daughters pace )

RACE - 10K
NAME - Scott
DIS'er name -@shellott-hill
Costume/Clothing -weather dependant...not Disney bounding.
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration -8:01 - 10:00 minutes
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 9:00-10:00 minutes

RACE - 21.1 K
NAME - Scott & son Jacob
DIS'er name -@shellott-hill
Costume/Clothing -weather dependant...not Disney bounding.
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration -8:01 - 10:00 minutes
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00 - 11:00 minutes

RACE - 42.2 K
NAME - Scott
DIS'er name -@shellott-hill
Costume/Clothing -weather dependant...not Disney bounding.
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 4:01:00 - 4:30:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 4:45:00 - 5:00:00

My pacing may be completely out of the window for Marathon Weekend.  I put in all my estimates based on how I was tracking during registration.  Things have changed.  I hit a speed bump medically and have had to throttle thing back.

I am looking forward to meeting all of you in person!


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

dobball23 said:


> Using another browser was my next step. At least I know it isn't a Disney IT issue if others have been able to do it.


Try on your phone! Chrome wouldn't let me do it, but I had no issues on my phone.


----------



## FloridaNative8

dobball23 said:


> I scrolled through the entire waiver and it still didn't let me fill it out or check the box.



This happened to me also (using Chrome) - I clicked the "Print Waiver" (or similarly worded) button, and then it allowed me to sign. I hope that helps!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

RACE - 5K
NAME - Andrew
DIS'er name - Mr_Incr3dible
Costume/Clothing - Mr Incredible
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - appx 10-min miles
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Expected Race Pace - 10:00 mm when running, plus stopping for certain characters, so maybe 15-min miles.  It really will depend on race temp. My lungs don't do well with the colder air.

RACE - 10K
NAME - Andrew
DIS'er name - Mr_Incr3dible
Costume/Clothing - Deadpool
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - appx 10-min miles
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Expected Race Pace - 10:00 mm when running, plus stopping for certain characters, so maybe 15-min miles

RACE - Half
NAME - Andrew
DIS'er name - Mr_Incr3dible
Costume/Clothing - Captain America
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - appx 10-min miles
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Expected Race Pace - 11:00 mm running, 15 mm overall

RACE - Full
NAME - Andrew
DIS'er name - Mr_Incr3dible
Costume/Clothing - Mr Incredible
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - appx 10-min miles
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Expected Race Pace - 11 to 12 mm running.   15 to 20 overall depending on character photos, riding a ride, etc

I'll be there on my own, so definitely feel free to say high in the corrals, during the race, etc. so that I'm not a total recluse for the weekend.  Ditto for the comment that chatting helps make the pre-race time go faster.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Cabius said:


> Thank you! I expect to be fairly near the back, so this is a helpful educated guess.



I just did a quick back of the envelope calculation based on some estimates I made earlier this year on what I believe the breakdown of runners per corral will be.  At this moment on limited data, I'd estimate you'll start around 5:42am.


----------



## marty3d

RACE - 5K
NAME - Marty
DIS'er name - marty3d
Costume/Clothing - Running gear
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - late
Expected Race Pace -10-12mm

RACE - 10K
NAME - Marty
DIS'er name - marty3d
Costume/Clothing - Running gear
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 12-14mm

RACE - Half
NAME - Marty
DIS'er name - marty3d
Costume/Clothing - Running gear
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration -10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 12-14mm

RACE - Full
NAME - Marty
DIS'er name - marty3d
Costume/Clothing - Running gear
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 4:31 to 5:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 12-14mm


----------



## steph0808

RACE - Full
NAME - Steph
DIS'er name -steph0808
Costume/Clothing -Definitely a hat, hopefully a tank top and shorts (no costume)
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -POT was a 1:53 half
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Probably not
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - Probably around 10:00/10:30 per mile, might be up to 11:00 with character stops, so estimating to finish in 5:00 or 5:10


----------



## PrincessV

*Masks*: I found a KN95 to be FAR superior to a surgical-type mask for the cold weather during W&D, for what it's worth. It was even better than the Buff I usually use in cold air, actually, for keeping my face warm and dry. It also wound up being easy to slide up my arm to keep handy while running and not wearing it, but I also like a little carabiner on my race belt or waistband to hold a mask.

*Waivers: *I found I couldn't get the parts to complete in Incognito mode, but regular Chrome works fine.


----------



## PrincessV

Sorry if it's already been discussed, but I've been swamped with life stuff and am just now getting a chance to look at the Race Guide, maps, etc.

6 corrals, huh? So surely a larger field than W&D - but maybe smaller than previous years? 

~sigh~ That initial route through EP for the full. I so hope they've got a plan for this one to start on time and space out the start enough to avoid the congestion there in 2020. 

The 5K route - all new backstage areas in WS!!! This has me VERY excited! And running through Remy's World will be fun.

10K - huh. It's like a mix of old MW/PHM 10Ks and W&D/SW 10Ks. I'm game.

Half - so the ramp to EP is currently still under construction... they need to speed it up lol!


----------



## Kelkee

First time posting but long time follower. My DW and I are getting excited for our second runDisney event! Did the 2019 W/D Half so we are pretty familiar with all the hubub and what all's involved with the events in general. This will be our first Marathon Week and my first Marathon and Dopey. DW will be doing the 5K and the Half with me. Im turning 50 soon so I thought it would be a good idea to check it off the bucket list!

We normally stay at POP but are going to be in All Stars this time for the for the first time. Hopefully the bus situation will not be an issue there.

A little bit worried over the Marathon since I have never done that distance but training seems to be OK, and has been pretty consistent. Longest I have been able to go is about 17 mi. run/walk. Just don't want to push it and end up injury so close to race day.

DW and I are introverts as well so we would like to do the meet up but all depends on how the legs are holding up and trying to fit in some Disney Magic along the way!


----------



## jmasgat

dobball23 said:


> I scrolled through the entire waiver and it still didn't let me fill it out or check the box.



I had that problem.  I ended up decreasing the page size, and scrolling to the bottom again.  Then it let me sign.  Must have been 1 or 2 pixels that I hadn't seen when my page size was at 100%!


----------



## opusone

RACE - 5K & 10K
NAME - Brett & DD
DIS'er name - opusone
Costume/Clothing - normal running stuff 
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - less than 8:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - let's say 9:30/mi as I'm not sure how serious my daughter will want to take these

RACE - HM
NAME - Brett
DIS'er name - opusone
Costume/Clothing -normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - POT 1:45:28 HM
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - no clue how I plan on going here, how about 8:30/mi for now

RACE - Full
NAME - Brett
DIS'er name - opusone
Costume/Clothing - N/A (but not naked)
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - POT 1:45:28 HM
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Goof Troop Roving Party location
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - Goof Troop Roving Party Pace (assume about 7:00/mi pace, right @lhermiston? )


----------



## GreatLakes

Kelkee said:


> First time posting but long time follower. My DW and I are getting excited for our second runDisney event! Did the 2019 W/D Half so we are pretty familiar with all the hubub and what all's involved with the events in general. This will be our first Marathon Week and my first Marathon and Dopey. DW will be doing the 5K and the Half with me. Im turning 50 soon so I thought it would be a good idea to check it off the bucket list!
> 
> We normally stay at POP but are going to be in All Stars this time for the for the first time. Hopefully the bus situation will not be an issue there.
> 
> A little bit worried over the Marathon since I have never done that distance but training seems to be OK, and has been pretty consistent. Longest I have been able to go is about 17 mi. run/walk. Just don't want to push it and end up injury so close to race day.
> 
> DW and I are introverts as well so we would like to do the meet up but all depends on how the legs are holding up and trying to fit in some Disney Magic along the way!



I stayed at the All Stars for W&D and there was no problem with the buses.  I did make sure I was at the stop for the very first bus.  As for the distance, the longest I'll be going this cycle in 18 so don't worry about having to go 20+ in training.  Many training methodologies no longer rely on long runs that are that distance.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Did you register for Goofy or the HM/M separately?  I'm guessing that 2:15-2:30 will be s3, but 5:00-5:30 will be s4.  My guess is that a Goofy runner will be seeded by the M estimation they submitted.
[/QUOTE]

Oops. No, we registered for Goofy. I assumed we had to provide two estimates, but in looking at my registration, there was only the one for the full.


----------



## matt and beth

GuinnessRunner said:


> RACE - 10-K
> NAME - Patrick
> DIS'er name - GuinnessRunner
> Costume/Clothing -No clue
> Bib# -
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -10:00-12:00
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle to Back
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
> Expected Race Pace - 11:30
> 
> RACE - Goofy
> NAME - Patrick
> DIS'er name - GuinnessRunner
> Costume/Clothing -No clue
> Bib# -
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -4:31-5:00
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle to Back
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
> Expected Race Pace - 13:00-14:00
> 
> My old friend hip impingement made a return after last weekend's 18-miler.  Hoping I can get it settled down quickly, but trying to be realistic of what paces will be now based on prior experience with it.


I’ve struggled with the hip impingement now that I’m older and feels like you’ve been shot by an arrow.  Stretching helps a ton and there’s a lower vertebrae the chiropractor can pop that completely alleviates it


----------



## DisneyParrothead

matt and beth said:


> I’ve struggled with the hip impingement now that I’m older and feels like you’ve been shot by an arrow.  Stretching helps a ton and there’s a lower vertebrae the chiropractor can pop that completely alleviates it


You could also try acupuncture.  I hate needles but I do acupuncture about once a month and she hits my running spots.  I’ll also do dry needling with my chiro if he feels the knots are bad enough.


----------



## xjillianpaige

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Jillian
DIS'er name - xjillianpaige
Costume/Clothing - Tinkerbell themed - black tights with a green & silver sparkle skirt & a white tank that will say "to run would be an awfully great adventure
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:01-4:30 
Club runDisney Platinum? -  No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 13-15 mm

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## shellott-hill

Filling in the Race Waiver for a Minor...  Do I put my information or my child's information?


----------



## jele30

RACE - 5K
NAME - Jessie + Josh
DIS'er name - Jele30
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace -Planning to walk this 

RACE - 10k
NAME - Jessie + Josh
DIS'er name - Jele30
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace -Planning to walk/slow jog

RACE - Half
NAME - Jessie + Josh
DIS'er name - Jele30
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace - 13-15 mm 

RACE - Full
NAME - Jessie + Josh
DIS'er name - Jele30
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 5:31-6:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - back
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
RACE - Half
NAME - Jessie + Josh
DIS'er name - Jele30
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 10-12mm
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace - 14-15mm, goal is to finish and try to enjoy the experience


----------



## SarahDisney

For masks, if you're wearing multiple layers, keeping it in a pocket of one of the outer layers should keep it dry. I run locally with a mask in my pocket (my building still requires masks in common areas so I need it to get in and out of the building but don't run in the mask anymore) and I keep it in my skirt pocket (which is my outermost bottom layer - my skirts have shorts attached and I also wear leggings, so layers between my leg and the skirt) and so far I've never had a problem.


----------



## acurls

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Alicia
DIS'er name - ACurls
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 5:31-6:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe!
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front hopefully
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late Arriver
Expected Race Pace - 13:30-14:00, but goal #1 is to finish, whatever pace that means!


----------



## GollyGadget

RACE -  Half
NAME -  Katie
DIS'er name - GollyGadget
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 53:51 10K POT
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle if in s1, front if any later
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  early 
Expected Race Pace - 9:00 mm. Hoping to finish by 7 so I can get a Remy BG


----------



## kps7795

FFigawi said:


> This was never one of my concerns. Can’t speak for anyone in line behind me, though.


----------



## kilowan

RACE -Dopey
NAME -Michael Reed
DIS'er name -Kilowan
Costume/Clothing -not sure yet, no costume
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -13-14
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No)No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - where ever I can get to 
Early Bird or Late Arriver -middle of the road
Expected Race Pace -hopefully under 16 by the end of the marathon


----------



## mpegden

RACE -Full Marathon
NAME -Matthew Geden
DIS'er name -mpgeden
Costume/Clothing no costume, maybe a disney hat?
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration 15
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No)No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) No
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Back, I'd like to see how many ppl I pass, and how many pass me
Early Bird or Late Arriver late arriver
Expected Race Pace -Just don't want to get swept by the van


----------



## DopeyBadger

kilowan said:


> RACE -Dopey
> NAME -Michael Reed
> DIS'er name -Kilowan
> Costume/Clothing -not sure yet, no costume
> Bib# - ?
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -13-14
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No)No
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)yes
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - where ever I can get to
> Early Bird or Late Arriver -middle of the road
> Expected Race Pace -hopefully under 16 by the end of the marathon



Can you check your registration for your estimated 5k/10k pace and additionally what you put for your marathon estimate?  A 13-14 isn't one of the choices, but I'm presuming 12-14 mm for the 5k/10k, and maybe the 5:30-6:00 selection for your marathon estimate?  Do you also plan to run all four races in and around 16 min/miles or do you have a different pace strategy for each of the races.  Thanks!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

matt and beth said:


> I’ve struggled with the hip impingement now that I’m older and feels like you’ve been shot by an arrow. Stretching helps a ton and there’s a lower vertebrae the chiropractor can pop that completely alleviates it



Was at my chiro yesterday!  Unfortunately no instant relief, but adjustment definitely helped.  My lacrosse ball and I are definitely getting to know each other well too as I work to get things released.  I've been through this before so you would think I would be smarter at pre-hab strength work (and stretching) to keep it from happening, but alas sometimes I am a very slow learner.


----------



## opusone

shellott-hill said:


> Filling in the Race Waiver for a Minor...  Do I put my information or my child's information?
> 
> View attachment 628973


Here's what I would do...
In the top line (date, sig, printed name), I would put your info.  In the second line (DOB, Race, Bib), I would put your child's info.  I think the only real question is on the DOB.


----------



## Oswald0827

Thank you @DopeyBadger

RACE - *10k *
NAME - *Heather B*
DIS'er name - *Oswald0827*
Costume/Clothing - *Tinkerbell running tank - green*
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - *8:00 per mile*
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) *No*
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) *TBD*
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -* Middle*
Early Bird or Late Arriver -* early*
Expected Race Pace - *9:00 per mile*

RACE - *Marathon *
NAME - *Heather B*
DIS'er name - *Oswald0827*
Costume/Clothing - *Black tank/green text on it *
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - *3:56 POT *
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) *No*
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) *TBD*
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -* Middle*
Early Bird or Late Arriver -* early*
Expected Race Pace - *11:00 per mile*


----------



## Tall Todd

Trying to send the waiver so they can sign it. Get this error message after putting in an email: 

'error message is from something else unaccounted for right now '

Any thoughts??


----------



## Kelkee

RACE - 5k
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Kelkee
Costume/Clothing - No costume just run attire.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 10-12m
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Possibly
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 15:30

RACE - 10k
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Kelkee
Costume/Clothing - No costume just run attire.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 10-12m
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Possibly
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 15:30

RACE - Half
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Kelkee
Costume/Clothing - No costume just run attire.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 3:30-4
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Possibly
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 15:30

RACE - Full
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - Kelkee
Costume/Clothing - No costume just run attire.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 6-6:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Possibly
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 15:30

Hoping they have the pacers for MW, will probably be in the pace group for 15:30 if so.


----------



## opusone

Tall Todd said:


> Trying to send the waiver so they can sign it. Get this error message after putting in an email:
> 
> 'error message is from something else unaccounted for right now '
> 
> Any thoughts??


No help, but I am having the same issue.


----------



## The Expert

opusone said:


> No help, but I am having the same issue.



I had this happen two days ago and chalked it up to the Amazon Web Services issues. Tried again yesterday and the email went through. So just keep trying from time to time.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Was just informed that I'm speaking at our all employee kick-off seminar on Tuesday after marathon weekend.  Walking on stage might be a bit interesting....


----------



## hauntedcity

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Doug & Jen
DIS'er name - hauntedcity
Costume/Clothing - Just gonna be comfy this time, planning for weather between 10 and 70 degrees F
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - about 2:30?
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No). No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe!
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - We always think we'll start in the back, but invariably start up front. 
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - Probably about 12:00 min/mi

I need this race.  No, you guys... I *NEED* this race.


----------



## 1lilspark

now the fun part... when I made park passes for Spring Surprise weekend just now it was showing our Jan passes on one part of the site and not the other and had us make a second set so now it lists us with two sets of reservations... hopefully it doesn't get canceled out (will save the email confirmations in case)


----------



## luv2cheer92

hauntedcity said:


> RACE - Half Marathon
> NAME - Doug & Jen
> DIS'er name - hauntedcity
> Costume/Clothing - *Just gonna be comfy this time, planning for weather between 10 and 70 degrees F*
> Bib# - TBD
> Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - about 2:30?
> Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No). No
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe!
> Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - We always think we'll start in the back, but invariably start up front.
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
> Expected Race Pace - Probably about 12:00 min/mi
> 
> I need this race.  No, you guys... I *NEED* this race.


I had to laugh at the bold, that can even be in the same day haha. I'm pretty sure my first time I did the full in 2015 it was around 35 at the start and 75 when I finished. It's so hard to plan and dress for that.


----------



## Sara W

luv2cheer92 said:


> I had to laugh at the bold, that can even be in the same day haha. I'm pretty sure my first time I did the full in 2015 it was around 35 at the start and 75 when I finished. It's so hard to plan and dress for that.


I was listening to my Peloton training run today and he said "start checking out what the weather is expected to be for your race day and think about what you're going to wear." Well, that made me laugh while I was otherwise trying to get in a tough speed workout.


----------



## MissLiss279

1lilspark said:


> now the fun part... when I made park passes for Spring Surprise weekend just now it was showing our Jan passes on one part of the site and not the other and had us make a second set so now it lists us with two sets of reservations... hopefully it doesn't get canceled out (will save the email confirmations in case)


I had this issue a month or so ago when I was making reservations. I think some may have been made with my AP allocation and some with my resort stay. I went back and deleted some and made sure I used my resort stay. But I did show two reservations at two different parks on a few days. I’m not sure what would have happened if I left it like that.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GuinnessRunner said:


> Was just informed that I'm speaking at our all employee kick-off seminar on Tuesday after marathon weekend.  Walking on stage might be a bit interesting....


I think you misspelled "hobbling"....


----------



## rundisfan

RACE - 5k
DIS'er name - rundisfan
Costume/Clothing - Still deciding - maybe sorcerer Mickey.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - under 8m
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Not sure yet
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Expected Race Pace - 7:45

RACE - 10k
DIS'er name - rundisfan
Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet - maybe Pooh.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - don't remember
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Not sure yet
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front-ish
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Expected Race Pace - 8:30

RACE - Half
DIS'er name - rundisfan
Costume/Clothing - not sure yet - maybe Elastigirl.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 1:36
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Not sure yet
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Expected Race Pace - 10:00 - this is my character photo day

RACE - Full
DIS'er name - rundisfan
Costume/Clothing - No costume just run attire.
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 3:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Not sure yet
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Usually late but switching to early with these huge corrals
Expected Race Pace - 8:20 unless we have 2020 weather


----------



## The Expert

GuinnessRunner said:


> Was just informed that I'm speaking at our all employee kick-off seminar on Tuesday after marathon weekend.  Walking on stage might be a bit interesting....



Wear your medal(s)!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Sara W said:


> I was listening to my Peloton training run today and he said "start checking out what the weather is expected to be for your race day and think about what you're going to wear." Well, that made me laugh while I was otherwise trying to get in a tough speed workout.


I ordered ponchos from Amazon and cold gear from Under Armour this week.  I have everything in between already, but need to make sure I have everything covered


----------



## Trojun84

FFigawi said:


> I normally create the new thread before heading out to DATW, but these aren’t normal times. Since race weekend in 2022 is going to be epic, including the return of Rogue Two and the Roving Goof Troop Road Party (TM), we might as well get started early.


Has anyone heard or have any news on if Disney may offer to mail out the 2022 medals due to the new strain of covid & what its doing for travel restraints. My wife & I live in Canada , got the 2021 medals & did that virtually. She was going for her 9th straight Dopey in 2022 , but with everything going on with travel it looks like we probably won't make it down. The run disney site is down & I can't find anything on it. My wife thought that she saw , when we registered that they were offering the virtual run , wondering if there is a way we can do that. Any help would be great , Thank you.


----------



## GreatLakes

Trojun84 said:


> Has anyone heard or have any news on if Disney may offer to mail out the 2022 medals due to the new strain of covid & what its doing for travel restraints. My wife & I live in Canada , got the 2021 medals & did that virtually. She was going for her 9th straight Dopey in 2022 , but with everything going on with travel it looks like we probably won't make it down. The run disney site is down & I can't find anything on it. My wife thought that she saw , when we registered that they were offering the virtual run , wondering if there is a way we can do that. Any help would be great , Thank you.



There was a virtual option but it sold out. To my knowledge you can't convert in person to virtual.

If the border closed and you aren't allowed to travel rD may allow non-US runners to change to virtual but if not traveling is just a choice you may be out.

In any case it doesn't hurt to email them with your scenario and see if they can be flexible. I would hope with all the uncertainty they would be less rigid with their policies.


----------



## Trojun84

GreatLakes said:


> There was a virtual option but it sold out. To my knowledge you can't convert in person to virtual.
> 
> If the border closed and you aren't allowed to travel rD may allow non-US runners to change to virtual but if not traveling is just a choice you may be out.
> 
> In any case it doesn't hurt to email them with your scenario and see if they can be flexible. I would hope with all the uncertainty they would be less rigid with their policies.


That's kind of what we were hoping is there might be a chance to switch it. We've been to Florida umpteen times over the years for runs, been to Paris 3 times for their runs, also been to California 4-5 times for the halves out there. Very troubling times , now that this new variant is out. We are both double vaxed. Our fear is not so much the virus but more the chance of not getting test results to fly & what not. It would be very disheartening if RunDisney wouldn't try to work wit h us. I realize it;s a big company but really.


----------



## Trojun84

Can't find anywhere that I can even email to find something out. Just called the Disney world phone # 2.5 hr wait to speak to someome , that in all honesty , wouldn't know anything about RunDisney. So frustrated.


----------



## fatmanatee

Trojun84 said:


> Can't find anywhere that I can even email to find something out. Just called the Disney world phone # 2.5 hr wait to speak to someome , that in all honesty , wouldn't know anything about RunDisney. So frustrated.


Email and phone info is here: https://www.rundisney.com/contact/


----------



## LSUfan4444

With me only running the 10K this year with my daughter I havent been following much at all and just noticed the new course for the 10k...not sure how I feel about it (and Im sure it's been discussed already so sorry for my tardiness).

I like the addition of Hollywood Studios but not sure I like losing all of world showcase at the end.


----------



## azrivest

Trojun84 said:


> Has anyone heard or have any news on if Disney may offer to mail out the 2022 medals due to the new strain of covid & what its doing for travel restraints. My wife & I live in Canada , got the 2021 medals & did that virtually. She was going for her 9th straight Dopey in 2022 , but with everything going on with travel it looks like we probably won't make it down. The run disney site is down & I can't find anything on it. My wife thought that she saw , when we registered that they were offering the virtual run , wondering if there is a way we can do that. Any help would be great , Thank you.




Yes as GreatLakes mentioned, the virtual races are all sold out for MW.

Curious as to how you got your medals for 2021? Did you ship them to a mail forwarder? Cause rD explicitely states they don't ship medals internationally:


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I signed my digital waiver!

Can someone remind me for Wine and Dine when people were able to see bib numbers? Was it not until a few days before when the expo passes were available? I know starting groups won’t be officially known until pickup, but it would at least be nice to have a general idea based on number. If there are 6 groups, I’m expecting to be in at least 4, but will be okay as long as I’m not in the last. I’ll take as much of a cushion as possible especially for the full! I’m nervous about being far back since I was honest about approximate finish time but know that others might have predicted faster to avoid the back since they don’t need proof.


----------



## Neon Cactus

RACE -  5K
NAME - Keith
DIS'er name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing -No costume, I will probably wear my Disneyland 5K shirt from 1995.
Bib# -?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -13 min/mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) N
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Y
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - 15

RACE - 10K
NAME - Keith
DIS'er name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing -Undecided 
Bib# - ??
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 13 min/mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 14

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Keith
DIS'er name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing - Undecided
Bib# - ??
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 13 min/mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Expected Race Pace - 14 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Keith
DIS'er name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing - Probably my Captain America running shirt
Bib# - ??
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 13 min/mile
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Easly Bird
Expected Race Pace - 15-16


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Can someone remind me for Wine and Dine when people were able to see bib numbers? Was it not until a few days before when the expo passes were available?



Runners learned their bib number from their "Expo Pass" on 10/29 (link) with the Expo occurring on 11/4.  Per the MW 2022 event guide, the expo pass for MW is expected around 1/3/22.  The expo pass for WD was a few days earlier than it was listed in the event guide for that event.



*DisneyDreamer said:


> If there are 6 groups, I’m expecting to be in at least 4, but will be okay as long as I’m not in the last. I’ll take as much of a cushion as possible especially for the full! I’m nervous about being far back since I was honest about approximate finish time but know that others might have predicted faster to avoid the back since they don’t need proof.



The 2021 Wine and Dine data lined up well with what I had predicted over the summer with the distribution of runners in the starting groups (with about ~30% putting the fastest non-POT estimate).  I anticipate we'll see something similar for MW 2022.  This is what I'm currently using for the DIS List file until I see data to suggest otherwise:



A few assumptions are being made:
-The last person will start at approximately 6am (60 min after gun start)
-Like WD, POT will all be in s1.
-Like WD, club rD Plat will be in s2.
-Like WD and like my summer data suggested, there will be about 30-40% of the field in the first non-POT estimate.
-The 6-6.5 and 6.5-7 groups will be roughly the same size as they always have been.  Because those runners had the opportunity in the past to be 5.5-6 and voluntarily chose not to.

So the above is the breakdown of the total field I expect in each of the six corrals based on historical data and the assumptions above.  If you chose the 5:30-6:00 hr group, then about 30% of the field will be behind you.  If there are 15,000 marathon runners, then that would be about 4500 runners.


----------



## Tall Todd

Was able to send/transfer the waiver today with no funky error message. So that's a win.

Roll back long run tomorrow of 14 miles then the start of the huge milage week. Rest, 5, 10, 5, rest 20. Then the taper begins. Trust the process to get the reward. 30 days to my first marathon. Starting to get real.


----------



## fatmanatee

Random Q about buses since it's been a topic of conversation for runners: how are spectators on-site supposed to get to Magic Kingdom for the half and full? Is that covered by the bus route taking runners to Epcot? Mostly just want to make sure I'm covered, because if not, I might have to come up with an alternative solution to get my family over there.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So it turns out that I apparently was overly optimistic about finish time at registration and put 5:00-5:30. I should have done 5:30-6:00.  At Wine and Dine were people allowed to move back like they used to?


----------



## PrincessV

*DisneyDreamer said:


> So it turns out that I apparently was overly optimistic about finish time at registration and put 5:00-5:30. I should have done 5:30-6:00.  At Wine and Dine were people allowed to move back like they used to?


Yep, no problem moving back at W&D, and I expect the same for MW.


----------



## PrincessV

You know you're nearing the end of Marathon/Goofy/Dopey training when you find yourself saying things like, "Oh good - I've _only_ got an 11-mile long run this week!" 
A cut-back, a final b2b2b2b, and two shorter cut-back tapers to go...


----------



## RunWI1265

*RACE* - Dopey
*NAME* - Jamie M
*DIS'er name* - RunWI1265
*Costume/Clothing* - Regular running clothes, no costume
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration* - Marathon: 4:31-5:00
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - No
*Pre-Race Meet-up?* - maybe??
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - Where ever I end up. I’ll fill in gaps to try and get to the front but won’t be pushy. 
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - most likely early, thanks anxiety


----------



## RunWI1265

Apologies if this has been asked before, but currently I’m landing at MCO on Wednesday at 1:08. I was planning to Uber/Lyft to Coronado springs and drop my bags at bell services and then Uber to the expo, hopefully w the same driver to be quick. Based on peoples past experiences will I still have a good chance of getting Dopey merch in the afternoon?


----------



## DopeyBadger

fatmanatee said:


> Random Q about buses since it's been a topic of conversation for runners: how are spectators on-site supposed to get to Magic Kingdom for the half and full? Is that covered by the bus route taking runners to Epcot? Mostly just want to make sure I'm covered, because if not, I might have to come up with an alternative solution to get my family over there.



To get to MK, spectators take a resort bus to EPCOT, then ride the monorail to TTC, then transfer to another monorail to MK.

From the guide, "spectators" section.


-The monorail to the TTC from EPCOT takes 15 min of ride time.
-The monorail to MK from TTC takes 15 min (and is a bit of a transfer).
Then a few minute walk to inside Main Street.

I'd say in total the whole process is probably on the order of 40-55 minutes if I'm leaving room for error. There's also the time it takes to ride the runDisney bus, and then get to the monorail at EPCOT itself (which should be estimated at 30-60 min).



RunWI1265 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but currently I’m landing at MCO on Wednesday at 1:08. I was planning to Uber/Lyft to Coronado springs and drop my bags at bell services and then Uber to the expo, hopefully w the same driver to be quick. Based on peoples past experiences will I still have a good chance of getting Dopey merch in the afternoon?



It's an incredibly difficult question to answer, but I would look at it this way.  If you see the merch preview and see something highly desirable, I would bet other people are going to see it as highly desirable as well.  So it's unlikely to be there a few hours after the merch area opens.  Things tend to sell pretty quick.  My Dopey 2015 soft Champion track jacket was sold out in less than an hr based on memory.  It was highly desirable because the back said, "Eat, Run, Sleep, Repeat, Repeat, Repeat".  Your absolute best bet is to see if a kind soul here will offer to buy you something sight unseen in person (but you see in merch preview) if they're headed to the expo early.  I've done that for several different people on some of my trips, but I'm not at MW 2022.


----------



## GollyGadget

fatmanatee said:


> Random Q about buses since it's been a topic of conversation for runners: how are spectators on-site supposed to get to Magic Kingdom for the half and full? Is that covered by the bus route taking runners to Epcot? Mostly just want to make sure I'm covered, because if not, I might have to come up with an alternative solution to get my family over there.


The spectators take the race transportation bus to Epcot and then the monorail to MK.  Once ready they can take the monorail back to Epcot for the finish.


----------



## fatmanatee

Thanks @DopeyBadger @GollyGadget! All this makes sense.


----------



## avondale

RACE - Full
NAME - Melissa
DIS'er name - avondale
Costume/Clothing - orange tank, black shorts, blue hydration vest
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/POT from Registration - 5:01-5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - Goof Troop Pace, if I can keep up!


----------



## GreatLakes

I tested positive for COVID Monday so had to take a few days off but got back out on the roads for training today.  Next week is my last high mileage week then the taper.  I'm looking at:

30 (this week due to the missed runs), 61, 48, 42, 27


----------



## Z-Knight

Charity Bibs Available..... Dragon Master Foundation



> i hope you're getting excited for Marathon Weekend 2022 and that your training is going well! I have some important updates on deadlines with Disney.
> 
> We still have a few spots open for the 10k, Half, Full, and Dopey if you know anyone that would like to register. Filling those spots makes our fundraising efforts more successful, so please share with runners you know who might be interested in running!
> 
> Amanda Haddock, President
> *Our Contact Information*
> Dragon Master Foundation
> 4120 E 61st N
> Kechi, KS 67067
> ‭(316) 361-6698‬
> http://www.dragonmaster.org


----------



## anneeb

Trojun84 said:


> Has anyone heard or have any news on if Disney may offer to mail out the 2022 medals due to the new strain of covid & what its doing for travel restraints. My wife & I live in Canada , got the 2021 medals & did that virtually. She was going for her 9th straight Dopey in 2022 , but with everything going on with travel it looks like we probably won't make it down. The run disney site is down & I can't find anything on it. My wife thought that she saw , when we registered that they were offering the virtual run , wondering if there is a way we can do that. Any help would be great , Thank you.



I had a similar issue for wine and dine weekend, signed up for the in person race but was unable to travel and wanted to transfer to virtual. My initial email was met with a standardized reply that they are unable to transfer in person registration to virtual. I emailed back explaining the extenuating circumstances and was given somewhat of a work around "as a gesture of good will". They refunded the race fees to a gift card and I used the gift card to register for the virtual challenge. I was originally signed up for the 5K and half but those were sold out by that time for the virtual race, but the challenge was still an option and I was happy to register for that. I don't know if that would be an option if the virtual is completely sold out?


----------



## Herding_Cats

Is team Not-So-Fast gonna be a thing?  I know we joked about it a lot.  I would like it have someone to run with for at least part of the full.  And maybe the half?


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Herding_Cats said:


> Is team Not-So-Fast gonna be a thing?  I know we joked about it a lot.  I would like it have someone to run with for at least part of the full.  And maybe the half?



I will be walking most of the full.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> Is team Not-So-Fast gonna be a thing?  I know we joked about it a lot.  I would like it have someone to run with for at least part of the full.  And maybe the half?





lookingforsunshine said:


> I will be walking most of the full.



I'm still up for it! My stepdad is planning to do the 10K, so I'll walk that with him (not that we can't be part of the group), but for the other three races I'm on my own and would welcome some company. My plan was to walk the 5K, and walk as much of the half and full as I can without being swept.


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> Is team Not-So-Fast gonna be a thing?  I know we joked about it a lot.  I would like it have someone to run with for at least part of the full.  And maybe the half?


 I think as we get closer to the race, and @DopeyBadger puts together the spreadsheet, we can see which group(s) naturally form. We can then be deliberate in meeting up.

I'm "only running the Marathon" and am planning on running a +/- 13:30 pace for the first 15-17 miles and then reassessing. I'm sure that will be too fast for some of the not-so-fasters and too slow for some of the not-so-fasters. I hope a few disers are planning about the same pace.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Kerry1957 said:


> I think as we get closer to the race, and @DopeyBadger puts together the spreadsheet, we can see which group(s) naturally form. We can then be deliberate in meeting up.
> 
> I'm "only running the Marathon" and am planning on running a +/- 13:30 pace for the first 15-17 miles and then reassessing. I'm sure that will be too fast for some of the not-so-fasters and too slow for some of the not-so-fasters. I hope a few disers are planning about the same pace.



do you do intervals?


----------



## brent02139

Question, what’s the latest you can show up at the marathon race start? I know it says 3:30am, but I assume they don’t tell runners to turn around at 3:31am. Anyone who showed up late or very late, but still made it to the start line? TYIA.


----------



## StarGirl11

brent02139 said:


> Question, what’s the latest you can show up at the marathon race start? I know it says 3:30am, but I assume they don’t tell runners to turn around at 3:31am. Anyone who showed up late or very late, but still made it to the start line? TYIA.



No they won’t turn you around. That being said they have to shut down part of the road due to the route. So if you go to late your going to have problems. 

I recommend going back a few pages and checking the discussion of what happened in 2020. While hopefully they’ve fixed the issue and will have 2 lanes open. They had to delay the start in 2020 because they were trying to get everyone through one lane. And a lot of people had to walk an extra probably half a mile to get to the start.

It’s always better to be early. Because even if you don’t hit traffic security can also back up. And you might miss your corral start.

that was an issue at the half marathon at 2020. I got their early but heard friends talking about it talking them over 30 minutes to get through security


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are just 23 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

I hope everyone's final weeks of training are going well and that you're feeling good heading into the final stretch and your last long runs. Enjoy the experience, friends.

It's widely accepted that Disney is overpriced, but some things must surely be worth paying extra for, right? For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what do you think is a totally justifiable expense at WDW? Inversely, what's something that you can't see yourself spending the money on (or spending on again)?

Justified: I have never felt bad about the money spent at race-celebration meals. Those have included Ohana and Boma. Not exactly the priciest meals by Disney standards, but more than I spend going out at home. But I love the menu, love the atmosphere and after a long training period and strenuous races, I don't mind treating myself.

Not Justified: Park Hopper. I'm sure some (most?) people love it, but I can't justify the cost. I plan my days out to the point where I can happily and easily spend one day at a park and not feel like I'm missing out on something. Admittedly, I looked into getting a park hopper for Friday since I really wanted to do rides at DHS and shoot Harmonious at Epcot, but it was too rich for my blood. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD:

I think the park admission is totally justifiable.  It has gone up higher than inflation but I think the feeling of being in those parks is 100% worth it.  I also think a lot of the sit down restaurants are still justifiable and all of the booths at F&G and F&W.  Those two festivals are my favorites non-running things on property.  So much so that other than race weekends we try to only go during one of them which, due to them expanding like a fish to fill the tank, is most of the year now.

Not worth it?  Their resort pricing.  I understand a premium for being on property and I stay on property more often then I don't but the resorts are getting ridiculous.  The values and moderates are motels for all intents and purposes and while I'd pay more to stay in them than a Quality Inn the prices are getting out of hand.  We felt we were overpaying for our POFQ trip this January but did anyway.  When MW became a solo long weekend and we moved our family trip to Spring we just couldn't justify the ridiculous costs for Easter week.  I'm staying off propery in January and we are booked at the Swan Reserve in April.  Unless the prices correct a bit going forward more of our trips will be at the Swan/Dolphin/Reserve plus then we get our Marriott points.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Justified: I am predisposed to buying into the magic the moment I enter the Disney bubble so basically everything I’ve done I’ve enjoyed.

One larger expenditure that was absolutely worth it was staying at AKL with a savannah view. Admittedly, we didn’t reserve a savannah view and got an extraordinary free upgrade from an awesome CM during a low attendance period (September a couple days after a hurricane scare); but it was the best resort experience I’ve had and would say the price increase was justifiable (even at the higher normal price) vs. the other (still good) resort experiences I’ve had.

We also did a Fireworks Dessert Party for HEA a couple years back. It was cheaper then (I paid $60-ish for each person), but the desserts/snacks were all you care to enjoy, it eliminated the stress of staking out a position and we were able to sit for the whole show and see everything. All things considered it was by far the best fireworks viewing I’ve experienced. Definitely justifiable at the time.

Unjustified: It’s harder to fill this section because it partially feels like shaming the people who choose to do the things that I find somewhat outrageous. I’ll name a couple things and give my reasons with the caveat that I’m sure I would probably enjoy them if I did them.

Building a lightsaber at Savi’s. I’m sure it would be fun but there are companies that build better quality, better proportioned, hardier, more customizable, etc. “lightsabers”. You can get better for the same price elsewhere and you can get much better if willing to pay more. I guess you could say the same for most Disney merchandise though.

Star Wars Galactic Starcruiser. Even as a big Star Wars fan I never understood the appeal from the moment it was announced. After the pricing came out I understood even less. After the preview vids, well, if I don’t have anything nice to say I won’t say anything. I’m sure I would have a great time if I went (or would at least find the fun in it); but it’s nowhere near a price range that I’d consider for the experience they’re advertising.


----------



## Kerry1957

lookingforsunshine said:


> do you do intervals?


Yes, I usually do about 90 seconds run/ 30 seconds walk, but for the M I will probably do more like 75 seconds run / 30 seconds walk. The official Disney pacers do around 30/30 but I found that their run was a bit fast for me, and the cycles were too frequent. I can adjust my times to a group compromise if there are some like minded disers.


----------



## Kerry1957

Justified: My wife and I buy annual passes and use them for at least three 5-day trips a year so I do not have a problem with the admission cost per day.

Not Justified: Before retiring I traveled internationally for business and it was not unusual to spend 150 nights a year in "top end" hotels. Given that, I cannot justify staying on property anymore at current rates. We have stayed at one of the Marriotts at Flamingo Crossing the last 6 or 7 trips. Booking ahead the per night cost has been between $100 - $130 with free parking, free breakfast, and no resort fee. Since we always rent a car, getting to the parks is a simple and easy 5-10 minute drive. I have lifetime Platinum status at Marriott so they always treat me well (early check-in, late check-out, etc.)


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:

Justifiable expense: an Annual Pass.  Now that I’ve gotten into rD and want to do multiple event weekends, this was a no-brainer.  I already saved 1/3 of the cost of my Incredipass because of the AP discount I got for my Princess Weekend room, plus another $50 or so on merch and dining discounts last week.

Not justifiable expense: the studio room I just stayed in at Beach Club Villas.  Other than having a microwave in the room, it wasn’t much different than staying in a value room, but it was more than double the cost   Since I didn’t end up making use of SAB, it was basically pointless for me to stay there.  I thought having a couch to sit on in the room, instead of the bed, would be great, but that couch was horribly uncomfortable.  Also, there was hardly any usable drawer space, so the packing cubes with my clothes were scattered around on every flat surface.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: Justified - V&A, Takumi-Tei, Jiko, and other great restaurants. As someone who spends a bunch of my vacation money on food and drink (hello Vegas next week!), these are all on the list to visit during Disney trips.

Not Justified - Rooms with views. We’re never in our room long enough to worry about seeing lakes, gardens, or anything else special.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: I think if I were to answer this question 10-20-30 years ago, my answers would be different every time. Given that I am sort of "over" Disney, this could be tricky to answer. But let's give it a try.

Worth it?  Keys to the Kingdom.  A chance to see hidden Disney and hear about the park--even if today you could probably find all of it online if you searched.  I enjoyed this tour.  Don't know what it costs these days (don't want to know!)

Not worth it?
--"Signature" dining (boring, homogenized  menus, overpriced food, indifferent service (even before COVID))  They were better 20+ years ago, but just not worth it now. 
--Disney resorts--honestly, why would anyone pay upwards of $500-$1000/nt for an increasingly non-descript hotel room (I'm looking at you "Riviera").

I'll stop there.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: 
If I go back to my favorite years of visiting WDW (about 8 years ago)....
Justified: 
-Annual Passes. We live out of state but would get APs and come multiple times, for shorter trips, in a year. Then take a year off and do it again. My kids never loved being away from home for more than a week at a time and with the ticket prices being more expensive per day for shorter trips, it was worth it.
-Rental car: Back in the day when you could park at the resort for free, it was worth it to be able to drive right up to any park but MK and come and go as we please without waiting for a bus. Shoot over to DS if we wanted, it was a lot of freedom.
-Deluxe resort: Staying right there in the magic was worth every penny, back when it was a few hundreds of dollars cheaper per night to do so. One of my favorite memories to this day, is being in Stormalong Bay late at night with my older DS, sitting in the pool, seeing the tops of the fireworks from Epcot, playing ping pong too, etc. It felt like the hotel stay was an extension of your park day. It felt like the fun went way into the night, and outside, you could be in the middle of it the whole time.
-WDW itself: When our kids were younger, it was expensive but still a great value. You were absolutely guaranteed your kids would have a good time, no matter what, which is priceless. We had taken a few big vacations outside of Disney when they were young, like a cruise around the Mediterranean seeing the sights. The kids had limited appreciation for historical landmarks, and by the 8th day one of them said they were tired of looking at "dirty cities". We have gotten some flack from our "sophisticated" friends and colleagues for taking so many Disney vacations but when you have kids (up until recently at least) it was money well-spent because it was zero-risk for a family vacation. 

These days, all of these things are feeling unjustified to us. The value of the deluxe stay has whittled down the most for me. Over the years, the prices have crept up and the amenities have crept down. Stormalong Bay closes earlier and earlier, to the point where, the last time we stayed there, between the early closings and the thunderstorm closings, we didn't use the pool once. Housekeeping kept getting scaled back (even pre covid), and you start to question why you are paying so much to stay when you aren't even getting housekeeping every day. When we stayed at a monorail resort a few years ago, all the bars closed shortly after the parks closed and there was nothing to do. I guess they wanted you to go to DS or the Boardwalk? Then why stay on the monorail?
As for APs and rental cars, the increase in pricing for both of these plus resort fees to park make it less worth it.

We are using up our APs we are holding currently, seeing how the value is looking for our MW and Princess trips, and then making decisions based on how things went there.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: 
Justified: Disney Photo Pass especially when combined with Marathon Weekend and multiple runners and “kids” who don’t want to pose for tons of photos anymore. Easiest way to get all of us in pictures plus the attraction photos are a bonus! 

Not justified: I will also jump on the resort pricing. Especially the deluxe resorts. We are splurging on a deluxe this time as I want to be close to the races and we want the extra space but it will be Swan/Dolphin or off property going forward.

I will also throw in my vote for park hoppers - it’s just not worth the money especially since you’re already losing time going between parks. Maybe if I was just going to do 2 or 3 days and knew I wouldn’t be back for years it might be worth it. Did that once at Disneyland when I was only there for one day and wanted to hit both parks but otherwise I just can’t justify it.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:

Based on the resort pricing many of you have already mentioned, I can 100% justify my multiple DVC contracts. We bought in back in 2001 and have never once regretted it. We go 3-4 times a year and I couldn't even tell you what resorts cost on cash. 

What I can't justify is the dining plan. And yes, I realize that doesn't exist right now, but I could never understand how that was worth it unless you just eat nonstop. But beyond it just not making sense for us, seeing people leaving full plates of food on tables at the end of a meal and in stores filling baskets with rice krispy treats and candy they will probably never eat at the end of a trip because they had to get their money's worth out of the plan -- it just makes me cringe seeing all that waste.


----------



## Barca33Runner

After reading so many other posts I’ll also add to the resort discussion. We are staying off-site this January because we could not find any resort options that we found justifiable. I completely understand the lost revenue that parks and resorts experienced as a result of Covid and the resulting “paying more for less” reality we’re all in with Disney Parks right now but resort prices feel completely out of control.

Both of the experiences I described earlier as justified were in the 2016-18 range and were done at prices that seemed high at the time but would be downright steals compared to the prices currently charged for the same experiences.  I don’t know where this is all going but, presently, it is definitely leading to less desire to spend time at Disney and fewer trips for myself. I still love WDW and I still want to plan trips to WDW but it is much more difficult to justify them anymore. I know prices will never come back to where I remember them but I hope the experience and magic get back to levels that make those price increases feel like something more than corporate penny pinching.


----------



## Carol_

SAFD:

Justified: 
DVC, Incredipass, Stupid plastic drink cups and popcorn buckets, $4 Dasani water in the parks

Not Justified: 
Club RunDisney, Dessert parties, $1000 Mickey Ears.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Kerry1957 said:


> Yes, I usually do about 90 seconds run/ 30 seconds walk, but for the M I will probably do more like 75 seconds run / 30 seconds walk. The official Disney pacers do around 30/30 but I found that their run was a bit fast for me, and the cycles were too frequent. I can adjust my times to a group compromise if there are some like minded disers.


This is approximately my plan as well. And I’ve been using 80/30 intervals. Maybe it’ll work out and we can run together?



justified:
Park tickets, because there is so much to see and do once you are in the parks.

some of the souvenirs ... in my family’s case it’s those bubble wands. We are bringing one with us that’s 5 years old and still going strong.

overpriced:

for us it was AK savanna view. We pretty much ONLY saw animals during feeding time (8-9am and 4-5pm.) it could have just been our location but I don’t feel like it was worth the extra cost over a standard view.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Can I say race merchandise prices aren’t justifiable for me?  I was last at Disney for Princess 2019 and the race merchandise was low quality and overpriced.


----------



## steph0808

Justified - 

All Disney snacks in the shape of Mickey Mouse, no matter the price.

Popcorn buckets

Behind the scenes tours (my mom and I have done Keys to the Kingdom and the Segway tour at Fort Wilderness so far). 

Not justified (anymore) - 

Staying on site - We have always stayed on site but the lack of Magical Express is a real pain and added expense. We are staying onsite this time because of the kids, but I'm not sure we will pay the premium going forward for non-race visits.

Parkhopper - I used to enjoy hopping, but it wastes so much time and costs so much extra.


----------



## acurls

Herding_Cats said:


> This is approximately my plan as well. And I’ve been using 80/30 intervals. Maybe it’ll work out and we can run together?



I've been training on 90/30 as well. Is it common to cut the run interval a bit, for the actual marathon? Does that help you get across the finish line?    I'll take any tips I can get for my first!


----------



## azrivest

The Expert said:


> SAFD:
> What I can't justify is the dining plan. And yes, I realize that doesn't exist right now, but I could never understand how that was worth it unless you just eat nonstop. But beyond it just not making sense for us, seeing people leaving full plates of food on tables at the end of a meal and in stores filling baskets with rice krispy treats and candy they will probably never eat at the end of a trip because they had to get their money's worth out of the plan -- it just makes me cringe seeing all that waste.



Not to mention having to plan the "best" value for the plan. Disney is already too much work to prepare without having to analyze which meals are not gonna make us lose money cause we're on a plan.

Justified:
We're in the park hopper lover club. Since we always go back to our room for mid-day breaks, we appreciate being able to switch in the evening if we've finished what we wanted that morning. And we can have dinner at Epcot when we're on the boardwalk.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:
I’m going to be a bit of a contrarian and go against the grain.  

*Justified
Staying on-site.* I don’t like the price increases any more than anyone else and they’re going to lead to fewer trips to Disney for me. BUT. One of the main draws of Disney to me is the immersion. When I step onto the resort property, I feel a weight lift from my shoulders and I relax. Being able to stay in that environment from arrival to departure is a huge part of my vacation experience. I hate driving and parking in unfamiliar places. That additional stress would take a lot of the relaxation and enjoyment out of my vacation. I would rather go less often and maintain the experience than go more frequently and add the stress.

*Park hopping.*  I wouldn’t take a trip without park hopping. I don’t want to be locked into one park for an entire day.  That’s especially true right now, as with all the construction at Epcot and limited activities (for me) at DHS and AK, Magic Kingdom is the only one I would consider a “full day” park. My favorite touring plan is to go early to MK, AK or DHS, stay through lunch, head back to the room for a nap/rest break, and then go over to Epcot for the afternoon and dinner in the World Showcase.

*Savvi’s Light Sabers.* I don’t know that I would do this more than once, but I would recommend that Star Wars fans do it once. The cost is high, but in my opinion, the show is what makes it as much of an experience as a souvenir purchase. The light saber I built there, along with the extra crystals I got for it, is one of my favorite and most meaningful Disney souvenirs.

*Not Justified
Dining plans*. Unless you’re buying the most expensive item on the menu and eating a dessert at every meal, it just doesn’t work out to be cost effective.

*Disney Genie/Lightning Lane.*  Or whatever the “pay for line preference“ program is called. I got confused by the rollout. Granted, I’m not a big ride connoisseur, but Disney crossed a line with me with this program.  Park tickets are ridiculously expensive already and trying to squeeze extra out of people after charging those prices to get in the gate in awful.


----------



## marty3d

camaker said:


> SAFD:
> 
> 
> *Disney Genie/Lightning Lane.*  Or whatever the “pay for line preference“ program is called. I got confused by the rollout. Granted, I’m not a big ride connoisseur, but Disney crossed a line with me with this program.  Park tickets are ridiculously expensive already and trying to squeeze extra out of people after charging those prices to get in the gate in awful.



I’m surprised more people haven’t mentioned this - or maybe, like me, they want to wait and see. I’m going to try it on this visit - partly because it’s new and partly because the parks will be crazy. If I was going during a “quieter” time of the year I might not do it. Anyone remember when Marathon Weekend WAS a quieter time of the year?


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD:

Justified:
I'd have to say APs and DVC, for reasons similar to what others have already shared (my current feeling about APs is based on the fact that I'm still using a renewed AP [prior to the new tiers], so I may feel differently at my next renewal time with price increases and the loss of MM). The first year I bought an AP was because I was making two trips that year, and it was a no brainer. I definitely make more short trips now that I have an AP, but each getaway is still worth it to me. This year I'm attending 3 race weekends, and it doesn’t feel as bad when the room and park tickets are already paid for. I'm a fan of park hopping midday, or stopping in a park just to eat, shop, or watch a fireworks show, so having an AP makes that doable without wasting a park admission day. DVC is justifiable to me because it allows me to stay on property for these short trips without thinking about the astronomical price per night these rooms go for. I know I've paid for that with the contract, but I still feel that my point usage makes that worthwhile. Since COVID we've gone back to using a rental car (which would've probably happened anyway thanks DME becoming a thing of the past), so having free parking with APs and DVC is a bonus as well. (Now that I think about it, how does Disney know if you've paid for parking at your resort? I've never been given a parking pass or anything. Is that something that's checked at the gate when you first arrive to check in?)

Not justified:
The cost per night of on-site resorts. I love staying onsite, but the cost per night has gotten out of control in my opinion. I've looked at staying in values or moderates if DVC resorts were unavailable, but I just couldn’t justify the prices.


----------



## SheHulk

Re: Deluxe resorts & Park hoppers being justified: I'm starting to see that a lot of these "extras" built on each other to add value to each of them, and if you devalue one, you devalue everything else too. 

Me: Looking at the marathon map, we are going to be in HS about mile 22-23. That's your park reservation for Sunday. Maybe you can meet me in HS with a croissant or something carb-y, I think I'm going to want some real food about then.
DH: Great. I'll pop into Epcot in the morning and grab you a croissant and get myself breakfast too, before I head to HS.
Me: No you won't, we don't have a reservation for Epcot that day, and you can't park-hop until 2PM.
DH: Wait, even though we're staying in the Boardwalk area, we can't just go into WS to grab food when we want?
Me: That's right.
DH: <expletive deleted>

For us, the Deluxe resort added value to the park hopper option and vice versa. Staying really close to a park meant that you might go to that park every day, at least for a little bit. We always stopped into WS for a meal or snack a day, very often breakfast, no matter our plans for the day, if we were at YC or BC. It was a value-add for the deluxe resorts over there. And the park hopper was more worthwhile so you could get the most out of your deluxe stay. Raising prices and limiting the park hopper hours makes us less likely we will buy either.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

i am not sure how to answer this today.  I will say that I fall in the group that likes the immersion of being on site for the duration of the vacation.  I really appreciate the escapism and ability to check-out of regular life demands and check into having fun with family.  So I will say my “Justified” was buying into DVC, because this promises me the same immersion going forward.

And not justified…. Well, ironic coming from me who absolutely loves Disney and is a staunch defender.  But overall costs are just becoming too much.  At what point does Disney become a place only the really well off can go?  It is a business, but it is also a place of Magic and I am saddened by the thought of people not going because it is really expensive but not going because they do not have the means to meet the costs.   To me that is two different things and is my “not justified”.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

SAFD

Justified: Fun outfits for races and park days! I love putting the outfits together and accessorizing.

Not Justified: Virtual races. I REALLY love the challenge princesses this year but didn’t register for Princess Weekend… I have thought about purchasing the virtual challenge but I don’t think it is worth it. I wish I could fly down for the weekend, but it is sold out now anyway.


----------



## jmasgat

Baloo in MI said:


> I am saddened by the thought of people not going because it is really expensive but not going because they do not have the means to meet the costs.



What's even sadder to me is people who are stretching/going into CC debt to take a Disney vacation.  The overwhelming pressure to then make it worth every overpriced penny is evident in the meltdowns regularly witnessed in the parks with parents dragging their tired kids around.

Yeah, I'm a cynic. But I'm also a 30 yr WDW visitor, and have ample personal data on how the experience has changed over time.

That said....I'm still sitting here considering extending my MW trip since I see Poly has DVC studios on Mon/Tues.  Now all I need is DVC points.


----------



## opusone

SAFD: We are one of those families who only go to Disney once every 2-4 years, so when we do go, we splurge: in the bubble, deluxe resort (usually club level), dining plan, park hopper, water parks, pay for extra events, etc.  That being said, none of it is really justified.  Club level is a horrible cost/benefit, and the dining plan usually doesn't make sense, but it all makes the trip simpler and more relaxing for us.  Given that we usually stay at the Epcot area resorts, we do feel the park hopper is justified because we oftentimes eat at Epcot restaurants for dinner or go watch the Epcot fireworks even if we've been to another park during the day.

Now, if we did go more frequently, I would definitely have a different mindset about all the costs.  I should add that, when I went for the two Star Wars runDisney events I've attended (solo), I did go cheaper: value resort once, Swan the other, no park hopper, no dining plan, etc.  But for the family and with the frequency we visit, I will continue to splurge.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD
Justified: RunDisney race registrations! And the ribs at Morimoto Asia (table service, not quick service).

Unjustified: Yearly week long family vacations at Disney.  Due to all of the recent changes, we are scaling back Disney family vacations to every 2 or 3 years and spending our vacation dollars elsewhere.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

brent02139 said:


> Question, what’s the latest you can show up at the marathon race start? I know it says 3:30am, but I assume they don’t tell runners to turn around at 3:31am. Anyone who showed up late or very late, but still made it to the start line? TYIA.



The guide has transportation running until 4:30. My experience with WD which had similar times was leaving very late because of the poor weather (did not want to wait around in the cold) and being in last start group S4 (error on my part I’m not submitting times). I got on the bus at 4:25 during that weekend for the half, only 3 people on the bus and no others joined at different stops. Arrived at start around 12 minutes later and went directly to starting line. With the time change that happened that night and sleeping later it was a nice change for early Disney race days.

For this weekend I expect to be in middle groups so won’t be leaving that late, I am more of a wake up at 3:00 and be in the 3:30 bus for marathon weekend.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Safd 
justified: RunDisney entry fees and the extra for when they used to have the race retreat. Well Organized, good swag, transportation, fireworks at the start etc. dopey is expensive and at the upper limit of what I will pay,  But still feels worth it.
unjustified
Not to be a downer but at this point, just about everything else. The daily prices have gone up and no longer offer the savings they used to for multiple days And fast pass is now an add on. The hotels used to be expensive, but made up for it with perks like magical express, the magic band, free parking if you did drive, occasional discounts on rooms, It is now harder now if someone needs a cart, etc. On top of that virtually every aspect of a trip needs to be preplanned. Now the whole experiece makes the ala cart pricing system for airlines seem pleasant by comparison.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Side note/derail question here...I've never done anything other than the half and full for marathon weekend and was curious what time the last corral/group usually goes off for the 10K?  We're trying to get our strategy for the day and when it comes to G+ and ILL reservations I wasn't sure if I can plan to be finished or not by 7am. Running with my daughter and we will probably be running 10:00-10:30/miles plus stops, pics, etc so as long as we start by 5:30 am we should be good. I think I put an est pace as like 11:00 miles when we registered


----------



## FFigawi

The corrals for the 10k move fairly smoothly. I’d say you should be across the line 20-30 minutes after the first runners. I bet @DopeyBadger has the analytics.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.

So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


----------



## jmasgat

Was cleaning the other day (a rare occurrence) and 
found some stuff that I will bring to MW that is totally up for grabs as toss clothes. 3 old MW volunteer jackets  Small(the one from 2009 actually has an embroidered logo!), a couple of mylar sheets, and several Mickey ponchos Adult. If anyone wants, for any reason, let me know.


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> Side note/derail question here...I've never done anything other than the half and full for marathon weekend and was curious what time the last corral/group usually goes off for the 10K? We're trying to get our strategy for the day and when it comes to G+ and ILL reservations I wasn't sure if I can plan to be finished or not by 7am. Running with my daughter and we will probably be running 10:00-10:30/miles plus stops, pics, etc so as long as we start by 5:30 am we should be good. I think I put an est pace as like 11:00 miles when we registered





FFigawi said:


> The corrals for the 10k move fairly smoothly. I’d say you should be across the line 20-30 minutes after the first runners. I bet @DopeyBadger has the analytics.



The recent trend is that all runDisney races maximally take 60 min from gun time to last person starting.  If you chose an 11 min/mile estimate (or 10-12 mm), then I'm estimating something like a 5:26am start based on historical data.  So @FFigawi is right on the mark.  If you start at 5:26am and complete the race in 1:03 (10:15 mm), then you will finish at 6:29am.  For you to finish after 7:00am, and still do a 1:03 10k, you'd have to start no sooner than 5:57am.  The only way you're starting at 5:57am is if you're near the last person to start the race, or there was an unforeseen delay on the gun time start of the race (like MW 2020 marathon).


----------



## HangWithMerida

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


The weather would affect this so much for me. If it is cold, the number of available pockets in my favorite race top plus leggings would fit it all. But, if it's warm, I would probably have to suck it up and wear a belt. I don't love the running belts as I don't find them as comfortable or unobtrusive as some people seem to but even my most pocketed shorts would have a hard time fitting everything you are talking about.  That said, I think the med stations have anti-chafe stuff, so you can probably drop that, but I'm not sure about sunscreen.


----------



## Sara W

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


I finally admitted to myself this past weekend that I should skip the costume for the full and opt for pants or shorts with pockets. I wear a flip belt to carry an 11oz water bottle and my phone, but that doesn't leave a ton of extra room. I wore pants with pockets for my 18 miler this past weekend and I was able to put my Shalane Flanagan trail cookies in my flip belt along with the water and phone, clif blocks in pants pocket on one side, and salt tabs on the other side of my pants. All of it was easy to get to and I felt balanced. I also liked being able to stuff my gloves in the side pants pockets when it warmed up. So I went online this morning and ordered myself a pair of bike shorts with side pockets in case of warm weather.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Re: carrying stuff, for me it will be the phone in the back zip pocket and 2 packages of clif blocks, 1 in each front pocket.  That has worked well during my long runs and will copy that.  I might pick up a packet of honey stingers if that is what they have on the course as backup.  

Last big mileage week this week with a 20 miler Sunday, then tapering down.  Looking forward to this week.


----------



## dobball23

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


Great question! I'm also trying to figure out how to carry gels, etc. And I need to be ready for both shorts and pants, pending weather.


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


I carry many gels, especially for the full (up to 6 just to be sure), my phone, a tiny amount of cash just in case, and I wear my magic band for purchases/room key and my gps watch of course. I always wear some kind of SpiBelt and also have a few favorite pairs of shorts with pockets. My mom often makes my costumes so I can sometimes have her put pockets in there too. I bring sunglasses and perch them on top of my head. I don't bring Body Glide with me, I put it on before I start. My first few marathons, I made DH meet me somewhere on course with Body Glide, a change of socks, etc in case I needed something, but I have found that I never need it mid-race (knock wood). 
I'm staying at the Dolphin this time so my magic band won't do me much good, and I'll have to bring a room key (card) as well.


----------



## MissLiss279

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


I wear my OrangeMud Hydraquiver (single barrel) for races. I like to have access to water when I want it - also for when the timing of my nutrition is between water stops.
I carry my nutrition in one of its pockets and a small stick of body glide and a small bag of medicine in its other pocket. My phone and chapstick go in one pocket of my skirt, and the other skirt pocket may get a bag of gummies if I don’t feel like completely stuffing the one pack pocket with them. That skirt pocket is also for stuffing gloves if needed. If I’m wearing a jacket, things get a bit easier with finding places to stuff things.

ETA: Sunscreen - I don’t carry it, and I am one that usually easily sunburns, peels, and then is still very pale. I put sunscreen on before the race and hope it lasts. I also find that a winter sun does not cause me to burn very often, so as long as I am finished by noon, I am usually fine. I also have a hard time putting sunscreen on after I am sweaty.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.



I do use the (huge) pockets on the under shorts and waistband of my running skirt, but I try to minimize the size of things. I have a travel size sunscreen stick and my running store had a tiny Body Glide (though as someone said, the aid stations usually have something).  I put my fuel in multiple little ziplock snack bags so they are as small as possible. If I need to stay warm early on, I try to use throwaway layers so I'm not having to stash anything when I'm done with it. Anything else is typically available from First Aid, as the parks open, or from my husband if I text him in advance of somewhere he can access along the course.


----------



## LSUfan4444

DopeyBadger said:


> The recent trend is that all runDisney races maximally take 60 min from gun time to last person starting.  If you chose an 11 min/mile estimate (or 10-12 mm), then I'm estimating something like a 5:26am start based on historical data.  So @FFigawi is right on the mark.  If you start at 5:26am and complete the race in 1:03 (10:15 mm), then you will finish at 6:29am.  For you to finish after 7:00am, and still do a 1:03 10k, you'd have to start no sooner than 5:57am.  The only way you're starting at 5:57am is if you're near the last person to start the race, or there was an unforeseen delay on the gun time start of the race (like MW 2020 marathon).


Perfect...thanks. Can you imagine me asking my daughter to wait .25 from the finish so Dad can snag a Smugglers Run G+?  LOL


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


For the full, I carry:
9 gels (the 8 I need, plus an extra, just in case)
A couple tabs of Nuun if it's a warm one
Phone
Car key
Driver's license, credit card, $20 bill
Tiny stick of sunscreen, tube of lip balm/sunscreen
Inhaler (asthma)
Handheld water bottle

How I carry it all:
Gels go in a fuel belt that has a bunch of little elastic loops: the gels squeeze into the loops and stay put, but handy, until I need one. If it's a layering kind of weather, I'll pin my bib to the belt, too, so it's easy for it to stay on the outside, no matter how many layers I remove.

Nuun tabs go into a tiny plastic bag to keep them dry, and that goes into the little zipper pouch on my water bottle, along with the lip balm.

Phone goes into a leg pocket of whatever bottoms I wear.
Car key, license, credit card, $20 all go into the small zippered waist pocket on my bottoms.

Sunscreen and inhaler go into leg pocket #2.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: 

Justified --

Park tickets
Staying DVC (owning or renting points)
Basically anything they want to sell me at the Poly
Victoria & Albert's
PhotoPass
RunDisney!
Coriander-seared tuna at The Boathouse
Total ripoff -- 

Genie+
Cash prices for on-site rooms
Dessert parties


----------



## luv2cheer92

I have a running belt that I carry all my snacks in. I use fruit snacks and Snickers (it's only weird if it doesn't work ). Then a packet of Liquid IV to add into water as needed.  Credit card and license will also go into the belt (the margarita at the end being a necessity). Phone goes in an arm band. I also have capri leggings with pockets to put stuff in if needed.


----------



## GreatLakes

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.



The only thing I will carry on a race is fuel.  I will be using a combination of UCAN and Huma gel and will just carry it in pockets.  I don't bring my phone or sunscreen or anything else on runs or in races.  If I need to apply anything I do so before and have never needed to re-apply mid race.

I will be using my Vuori trail shorts because they have large pockets.


----------



## Dopey 2020

I will second packing light, I carry 7 gels, 3 in one pocket 4 in the other. Liberal amounts of body glide are applied prior. I have an apple watch with cellular and a road ID tag. Water is on course, just need to remember to pin on a bib and go.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:
Justified: Victoria and Alberts.  It's an insane amount of money but the two times we've gone it's been worth every penny.  It's an amazing way to celebrate MW.

Not justified:  I would sadly agree with the Deluxe resort pricing.  We've stayed deluxe a few times in the past and it was great even though pricing was high, but these days, it's just beyond a point that I can justify.  We are so lucky to qualify for Shades of Green, otherwise it would be offsite for us this year I think.


----------



## Dopey 2020

ZellyB said:


> Justified: Victoria and Alberts. It's an insane amount of money but the two times we've gone it's been worth every penny. It's an amazing way to celebrate MW.



This, absolutely yes! 
Sprung for the chef's table once just my wife and myself and it was an experience we will never forget. I was hoping/stalking reservation info for this MW but alas, they are rumored to open March/April maybe...
Could always get lucky for the springtime surprise


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
Justified:
 - Our DVC dues - we bought resale 14 years ago, and have been able to stay in deluxe villas every trip, saving us tons of $$. 
- run Disney registrations! Costs at least 3x what I would pay for a local race, but at least 3x more fun and better swag
- APs - as long as you are making enough trips in a 12 month timeframe, it is a big win over the crazy prices for individual days, plus you get 20% discount at restaurants and shops 

Unjustified:
- most of the merchandise - a lot of it is low quality now and ridiculously expensive. 

TBD: 
- Genie + - I am pretty upset with Disney over this, and the whole ILL thing. It's something you would expect at a place like Six Flags. After years of FP, included with park admission, this whole thing feels like a greedy money grab. BUT - I admit that I will probably pay for it at least one day over MW to try it out, so we will see...


----------



## Baloo in MI

For the Marathon I wear a running belt to hold my fuel (shot bloks) and my phone.  I also keep ID and $20 cash.  For longer distances I will wear one off my hydration vests, but Disney offers so many water and Powerade stations no need to carry that.

I will apply Squirrels Nut Butter/Body Glide prior to race.  And I will keep a drop bag with a towel, flip flops and Choc Almond Milk for after wards - yum!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: don't hate me for bringing it down here lol! This is sooooooo dependent on personal budget restrictions. I know, because my budget's been pretty decimated as of late, thanks to some unfortunate events out of my control, so WDW in general is no longer a justifiable expense. But I already bought my AP in Aug., and my races and resort are paid in full and nonrefundable, so this WDW Marathon visit is happening... on a very, very low budget. Almost nothing purchased at WDW will be justified this time: I'll be buying the same groceries I'd buy at home and eating meals in my resort room (full kitchen, thank goodness!), and/or packing meals to bring to the parks. I can think of only one justifiable expense this time: a Coke or Sprite during the marathon. Worth every over-priced penny.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: 
Justified- renting DVC points.  We didn't buy in when we should have before we had kids, but we've rented several times and it's so great!  I love being able to stay Deluxe at a relatively affordable price.  RunDisney registration fees!  
Unjustified- I haven't even used it yet, but Genie+/LL.  I just can't see a way paying for this would be justified in my mind, even if it works great.  Food prices- mostly crap food for crazy amounts (however this is not unique to Disney these days).

As for packing stuff, I will bring my phone and gels to carry on me.  I also wear my magic band.  I stuff my gels and phone in my pockets.  I read somewhere to put sunscreen in a contact lens case so you have a little for touch ups.  I don't because I always wear a visor and sunglasses and I don't worry about the rest of me burning.  This year, I might need to find a place for a small body glide.  I've been having major chafing issues with my sports bras on long runs lately, even in cold weather.  

Is anybody else getting really tired of training especially with all the holiday madness?  I missed a run on Thursday because I just couldn't get myself out the door.  Yesterday I was in NYC all day and didn't have time to run (maybe all the walking counts?).  I'm just ready to get to race day already!


----------



## nekonekoneko

SAFD:

Justified
- Renting DVC points.  I don't own DVC, but being able to rent has opened up many more options that weren't available to us before.
- Victoria and Alberts.  Please open up soon!
- Genie+ at MK and DHS.  The number of rides, and the quality, do make it worth it.

Unjustified
- Prix fixe signature restaurants.  I'm looking at you BoG, CRT, and Cali Grill.  We just don't eat enough to justify the prices of dining there.  I love Cali Grill's food, but the $85 prix fixe just is a tough pill to swallow.
- Genie+ at Epcot and DAK.  There's not enough rides, and not enough good rides, to make it worth it at either park.


----------



## Cabius

For packing: I was planning to wear my vest, not so much for water as for carrying gels, phone, and airpod case. I expect to take about 6 hours to finish, so that amounts to rather a lot of gels to carry otherwise! I also hate having my phone flop around in my shorts pocket, but don't want to hold it for that long. The main downside of the vest, of course, is the photos!

Are there any particular running belts folks would recommend looking into? Are they just about all created equal? (I'm a male, about 205 lumbering, foot-destroying pounds, if that makes any difference.)


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.


Thank you for posting this question! I need to come back to these responses when packing time comes.



SheHulk said:


> I bring sunglasses and perch them on top of my head.


I *always* forget sunglasses because it’s so dark when we’re boarding the buses, but these will definitely be a necessity. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MissLiss279

Deleted. I decided to keep my opinion to myself.


----------



## PrincessV

Cabius said:


> For packing: I was planning to wear my vest, not so much for water as for carrying gels, phone, and airpod case. I expect to take about 6 hours to finish, so that amounts to rather a lot of gels to carry otherwise! I also hate having my phone flop around in my shorts pocket, but don't want to hold it for that long. The main downside of the vest, of course, is the photos!
> 
> Are there any particular running belts folks would recommend looking into? Are they just about all created equal? (I'm a male, about 205 lumbering, foot-destroying pounds, if that makes any difference.)


FuelBelt Gel-Ready Race Belt is my go-to for marathons because it holds a BUNCH of gels in the least bulky, heavy, bouncy way I've tried. It also is really good for getting you out of your own head the night before, as you concentrate on stuffing gels into those itty-bitty elastic loops.


----------



## hauntedcity

How was the weekend run for other Midwest runners?My wife and I were scheduled for a 12-miler to get ready for the Half Marathon. We knew we had some rough seas ahead, matey. Looking at the forecast, the temperature was scheduled to drop from 62 to 40 in about 3 hours.

We had* (what we thought was) *a good plan and planned a loop that should have brought us home long before the temps dropped. We stashed lots of extra layer that we could put on as we passed home. I started off with just a t-shirt and shorts, and I was sweating with temps over 60 and high humidity.  Unfortunately, the weather SMASHED in about an hour earlier than expected, and we were running directly into 30+ mph winds and wind chills in the mid-40's. We shivered our way home, took a 10 minute warm up, and headed back out *much better attired*.  Even so, we were Mostly Dead and called it a day at 10 miles, when wind chills were about 30.  Whew!

Anyone else as foolish and unlucky as I was?


----------



## Herding_Cats

pluto377 said:


> This year, I might need to find a place for a small body glide.  I've been having major chafing issues with my sports bras on long runs lately, even in cold weather.



I’ve read the applying K tape to the areas you would chafe from a sports bra (so it sits between your skin and the bra) is a great hack. I had 0 chafing all summer and absolutely destroyed a spot on my back during my full. I am going to be prevention-taping in January.


----------



## SheHulk

pluto377 said:


> SAFD:
> This year, I might need to find a place for a small body glide.  I've been having major chafing issues with my sports bras on long runs lately, even in cold weather.


You didn't ask for advice, but I find this to be a problem when my bra has stretched out too much and needs to be retired. Just a thought.


----------



## opusone

hauntedcity said:


> How was the weekend run for other Midwest runners?My wife and I were scheduled for a 12-miler to get ready for the Half Marathon. We knew we had some rough seas ahead, matey. Looking at the forecast, the temperature was scheduled to drop from 62 to 40 in about 3 hours.
> 
> We had* (what we thought was) *a good plan and planned a loop that should have brought us home long before the temps dropped. We stashed lots of extra layer that we could put on as we passed home. I started off with just a t-shirt and shorts, and I was sweating with temps over 60 and high humidity.  Unfortunately, the weather SMASHED in about an hour earlier than expected, and we were running directly into 30+ mph winds and wind chills in the mid-40's. We shivered our way home, took a 10 minute warm up, and headed back out *much better attired*.  Even so, we were Mostly Dead and called it a day at 10 miles, when wind chills were about 30.  Whew!
> 
> Anyone else as foolish and unlucky as I was?


Same here in the Chicagoland area (except we didn't start in the 60s)... both my runs this weekend (one 8mi & one 10mi) were in the mid-to-low 40s with 20+ mph winds.  Felt pretty good running two directions and pretty darn uncomfortable running the other two directions.


----------



## Cabius

opusone said:


> Same here in the Chicagoland area (except we didn't start in the 60s)... both my runs this weekend (one 8mi & one 10mi) were in the mid-to-low 40s with 20+ mph winds.  Felt pretty good running two directions and pretty darn uncomfortable running the other two directions.


It was 35 degrees when I woke up in Dallas -- big fat pile of NOPE -- but by midday it had warmed to 50 or so. I made it 20 miles (my longest run ever!) in 4:50:55 (I am very slow!). Spent the last 5 miles daydreaming about sushi.


----------



## Naomeri

hauntedcity said:


> How was the weekend run for other Midwest runners?My wife and I were scheduled for a 12-miler to get ready for the Half Marathon. We knew we had some rough seas ahead, matey. Looking at the forecast, the temperature was scheduled to drop from 62 to 40 in about 3 hours.
> 
> We had* (what we thought was) *a good plan and planned a loop that should have brought us home long before the temps dropped. We stashed lots of extra layer that we could put on as we passed home. I started off with just a t-shirt and shorts, and I was sweating with temps over 60 and high humidity.  Unfortunately, the weather SMASHED in about an hour earlier than expected, and we were running directly into 30+ mph winds and wind chills in the mid-40's. We shivered our way home, took a 10 minute warm up, and headed back out *much better attired*.  Even so, we were Mostly Dead and called it a day at 10 miles, when wind chills were about 30.  Whew!
> 
> Anyone else as foolish and unlucky as I was?


I had just 3 miles scheduled, since it was only 4 days after my return from WDW, but I didn’t even manage to finish that.  The plow did a lousy job clearing the neighborhood roads from side to side and there was just too much slop and too many icy patches to get the run finished.  And it was too much hassle to switch from outdoor running gear into indoor running gear for so few missed miles, so I just skipped the remaining 2 miles.


----------



## camaker

Cabius said:


> For packing: I was planning to wear my vest, not so much for water as for carrying gels, phone, and airpod case. I expect to take about 6 hours to finish, so that amounts to rather a lot of gels to carry otherwise! I also hate having my phone flop around in my shorts pocket, but don't want to hold it for that long. The main downside of the vest, of course, is the photos!
> 
> Are there any particular running belts folks would recommend looking into? Are they just about all created equal? (I'm a male, about 205 lumbering, foot-destroying pounds, if that makes any difference.)



As someone about the same size, I’ll pass along that the Nathan Trail Mix belt is pretty good, even though it tends to slip and rotate on me, a little. My absolute favorite and go-to belt, though, is the Ultraspire Speedgoat 3.0. It’s wide, well-padded, very comfortable and doesn’t slip at all. It also carries a whopping 1 L of water in its two bottles, by far the best capacity I’ve found in a belt.


----------



## jrsharp21

Herding_Cats said:


> Can we talk about carrying all of your "stuff" during the *FULL*?  I'm trying to mentally juggle the need to carry fuel, my phone, and maybe a few other things (that may be in a med tent??) without jamming my pockets super full.  And I don't want to wear my vest.
> 
> So what do you carry on your body for the full, and what do you carry it in?  I'm specifically wondering about sunscreen, chafing stuff, and anything else I may be forgetting?  I will NOT rely on course-provided fuel (other than maybe like pretzels/bananas/chocolate) since I haven't used any of it and it's not available locally.



I have my running belt and will be carrying my phone, car key, and a handful of Goo packs. Even thinking about leaving my phone in the car but I have been asked to take some video and pics as we run through the parks. I try to carry as little as possible.  My wife likes to run with a hydration pack and I have no idea how she does it.


----------



## jrsharp21

SheHulk said:


> I bring sunglasses and perch them on top of my head.



This is what I was thinking about yesterday when I was on my run. In the past I haven't worn sunglasses in a competitive run. I do wear them out on my training runs. But I figured that I should take them out for the full marathon as the sun will be out for the last half of the race. I was trying to think of a good way to hook them from my run belt without them swinging around. I couldn't come up with a solution, so I guess on top of the head it is.


----------



## Tall Todd

Cabius said:


> It was 35 degrees when I woke up in Dallas -- big fat pile of NOPE -- but by midday it had warmed to 50 or so. I made it 20 miles (my longest run ever!) in 4:50:55 (I am very slow!). Spent the last 5 miles daydreaming about sushi.


Glad you got the run in. What're you going to do on race day if the temperature is similar or lower?


----------



## steph0808

For packing, I've decided lighter is better for the marathon. 

I have a sports bra with a pocket in the back for my phone. 
I wear a running belt - it holds the 5 packs of sport beans that I need plus has an 8-oz water bottle attached. 

That's it for the WDW Marathon. I'll get extra water on course instead of wearing another bottle on my belt. I'll probably wear my magic band for my room key. 

I'll put anything else I might need in my drop bag - warm/dry clothes, if necessary.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I desperately don't want to cover my costume with my vest.  I paid too much for the shirts to cover them.    

If it's warm-to-hot weather my shorts have 2 pockets, and I have a SPI belt. I *think* I would put my phone in one pocket, a gel in the other. and stuff all the remaining gels/fuels in the SPI belt. As a 6ish hour marathoner, this is going to be quite a few things. Probably a combination of almond butter packets, gu, and possibly a stroopwaffle....although that might be my start corral fuel item.

If it's cold my leggings only have ONE pocket.  So the SPI belt will be even more stuffed.  I know they make one with gel loops, but I'm pretty hesitant to keep spending money unless there's a super cheap used one on some resell site.


----------



## Cabius

Tall Todd said:


> Glad you got the run in. What're you going to do on race day if the temperature is similar or lower?


If it's race day I'll go with it, with a few layer options. (As a bald guy, a knit hat makes a huge difference!) 

I mostly stayed in yesterday morning because I knew it would be warmer later in the day. Otherwise I would have gone. Freezing temperatures suck when you're lying in your warm bed, but they aren't bad once you're actually running!

I've gone out at 38°F in shorts. Couldn't feel my hands or face, but kept on running. My temperature _preference_ is 45-65, and if it's lower than that I'll layer sweatpants or switch to a long-sleeve shirt. I'm honestly much more worried about the high temps of 2020, for which my remediation plan mostly revolves around ice and prayer.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> If it's cold my leggings only have ONE pocket.  So the SPI belt will be even more stuffed.  I know they make one with gel loops, but I'm pretty hesitant to keep spending money unless there's a super cheap used one on some resell site.



What about shorts over leggings, just for the pockets? I've done this with running skirts that have attached shorts.


----------



## Herding_Cats

The Expert said:


> What about shorts over leggings, just for the pockets? I've done this with running skirts that have attached shorts.


That is an option I hadn't really thought of, mostly because laying *that much* seems like it would be pretty hot.   I actually prefer the pocket on the leggings because it's narrower and deeper and I feel like things won't work their way out and get lost like they might with the shorts. Definitely worth consideration if it's going to be freezing though.


----------



## Kercules

Hello new here,

took the liberty of overlaying the 2020 USAFT course with the course that appeared in the event guide.

It seems the 2020 and 2022 courses are the same.

How would I share that here?

Are they now keeping the coral assignments a secret until the last minute?


----------



## shellott-hill

SAFD:

Justified - 

runDisney registration and races
Not-Justified -

Genie+ and Lightening Lane purchases.  This leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.  I am already shelling on hundreds of dollars a day to get into the parks and now you want me to pay on top of that to attend certain attractions.
Staying on property.  I do not see the advantage of doing this anymore.  I can stay off property, save hundreds of $ per night and use that money elsewhere.
Park Tickets + Park Hopper.  These have always been a hard pill to swallow, but now it has become ridiculous.  We are paying more for tickets and getting less.  All of the attractions are not back in the parks, the wait times have increased, the park hours have been shortened, and the quality of food is heading down hill.
I am toying with the idea of signing up for runDisney next year and not doing anything else with Disney.  I am thinking of staying over at Universal and spending my time in the parks over there.  Things have got to get better if I am to continue to throw my money at Disney after MW 2022.


----------



## RunWI1265

DopeyBadger said:


> It's an incredibly difficult question to answer, but I would look at it this way.  If you see the merch preview and see something highly desirable, I would bet other people are going to see it as highly desirable as well.  So it's unlikely to be there a few hours after the merch area opens.  Things tend to sell pretty quick.  My Dopey 2015 soft Champion track jacket was sold out in less than an hr based on memory.  It was highly desirable because the back said, "Eat, Run, Sleep, Repeat, Repeat, Repeat".  Your absolute best bet is to see if a kind soul here will offer to buy you something sight unseen in person (but you see in merch preview) if they're headed to the expo early.  I've done that for several different people on some of my trips, but I'm not at MW 2022.



Thanks for the input! Sounds like being there in the morning is important. Thinking about flying in Tuesday night instead now.


----------



## matt and beth

Everyone was talking previously about heat in 2020.  Living in the upper Midwest decided I would run my long runs underneath the heat vent on the treadmill (70s with no breeze) to be prepared.  Now everyone has me worried about be acclimated to cold temps.  Now having some bad PTSD flashbacks of a trail marathon in 6” of snow.


----------



## camaker

Kercules said:


> Hello new here,
> 
> took the liberty of overlaying the 2020 USAFT course with the course that appeared in the event guide.
> 
> It seems the 2020 and 2022 courses are the same.
> 
> How would I share that here?
> 
> Are they now keeping the coral assignments a secret until the last minute?



There is no bib number table for corral assignments like there used to be. At Wine & Dine we didn’t find out our starting groups until we picked up our bibs at the Expo.  It was possible to get a rough estimate of starting group based on the bib number provided on the electronic Expo pass after crowdsourcing and correlating the bib numbers with PoT or estimated finish times.


----------



## Kercules

camaker said:


> There is no bib number table for corral assignments like there used to be. At Wine & Dine we didn’t find out our starting groups until we picked up our bibs at the Expo.  It was possible to get a rough estimate of starting group based on the bib number provided on the electronic Expo pass after crowdsourcing and correlating the bib numbers with PoT or estimated finish times.


Thanks,


----------



## luv2cheer92

hauntedcity said:


> How was the weekend run for other Midwest runners?My wife and I were scheduled for a 12-miler to get ready for the Half Marathon. We knew we had some rough seas ahead, matey. Looking at the forecast, the temperature was scheduled to drop from 62 to 40 in about 3 hours.
> 
> We had* (what we thought was) *a good plan and planned a loop that should have brought us home long before the temps dropped. We stashed lots of extra layer that we could put on as we passed home. I started off with just a t-shirt and shorts, and I was sweating with temps over 60 and high humidity.  Unfortunately, the weather SMASHED in about an hour earlier than expected, and we were running directly into 30+ mph winds and wind chills in the mid-40's. We shivered our way home, took a 10 minute warm up, and headed back out *much better attired*.  Even so, we were Mostly Dead and called it a day at 10 miles, when wind chills were about 30.  Whew!
> 
> Anyone else as foolish and unlucky as I was?


I know wind makes a difference, and I had a good bit of that on Sunday too. But 35-40 is absolutely perfect running temps.

35 I might wear long sleeves, but 40 is short sleeves for sure.

Wind chill was 28 when I started my run on Sunday and I was too warm with long sleeves and a thin jacket over top, quickly shed that top layer.


----------



## Kerry1957

acurls said:


> I've been training on 90/30 as well. Is it common to cut the run interval a bit, for the actual marathon? Does that help you get across the finish line?    I'll take any tips I can get for my first!


@DopeyBadger can weigh in with a more nuanced response, but to me the answer is....it all depends. My easy / long run training pace is a bit slower than my "A" race marathon pace, so if I want to PR the day I would increase the running interval a bit and keep the 30 second walk time. But....at my age and current fitness level marathons are not an "A" race and my goal is just to finish upright and enjoy the experience. Given that, the last couple of marathons I have decreased the run interval a bit from my training pace while keeping the 30 second walk time.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

shellott-hill said:


> SAFD:
> 
> Justified -
> 
> runDisney registration and races
> Not-Justified -
> 
> Genie+ and Lightening Lane purchases.  This leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.  I am already shelling on hundreds of dollars a day to get into the parks and now you want me to pay on top of that to attend certain attractions.
> Staying on property.  I do not see the advantage of doing this anymore.  I can stay off property, save hundreds of $ per night and use that money elsewhere.
> Park Tickets + Park Hopper.  These have always been a hard pill to swallow, but now it has become ridiculous.  We are paying more for tickets and getting less.  All of the attractions are not back in the parks, the wait times have increased, the park hours have been shortened, and the quality of food is heading down hill.
> I am toying with the idea of signing up for runDisney next year and not doing anything else with Disney.  I am thinking of staying over at Universal and spending my time in the parks over there.  Things have got to get better if I am to continue to throw my money at Disney after MW 2022.


Amen to pretty much everything you said.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

matt and beth said:


> Everyone was talking previously about heat in 2020.  Living in the upper Midwest decided I would run my long runs underneath the heat vent on the treadmill (70s with no breeze) to be prepared.  Now everyone has me worried about be acclimated to cold temps.  Now having some bad PTSD flashbacks of a trail marathon in 6” of snow.


Cheap sweatshirts from Walmart (that you can toss after warming up) are your friend.


----------



## FFigawi

jrsharp21 said:


> This is what I was thinking about yesterday when I was on my run. In the past I haven't worn sunglasses in a competitive run. I do wear them out on my training runs. But I figured that I should take them out for the full marathon as the sun will be out for the last half of the race. I was trying to think of a good way to hook them from my run belt without them swinging around. I couldn't come up with a solution, so I guess on top of the head it is.



Hooking them on the collar of your shirt hanging down your back is a good place to keep sunglasses before you need them too.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Will i massively regret *not* wearing a hat/visor for the full?  Have sunglasses, but just realized I haven't planned for a visor.


----------



## DopeyBadger

acurls said:


> I've been training on 90/30 as well. Is it common to cut the run interval a bit, for the actual marathon? Does that help you get across the finish line?  I'll take any tips I can get for my first!





Kerry1957 said:


> @DopeyBadger can weigh in with a more nuanced response, but to me the answer is....it all depends. My easy / long run training pace is a bit slower than my "A" race marathon pace, so if I want to PR the day I would increase the running interval a bit and keep the 30 second walk time. But....at my age and current fitness level marathons are not an "A" race and my goal is just to finish upright and enjoy the experience. Given that, the last couple of marathons I have decreased the run interval a bit from my training pace while keeping the 30 second walk time.



I'll use an example of a 2:30 HM/ 5:12 M runner with an 18 min/mile comfortable walking pace.



The calculator I designed is a mixture of Galloway with Daniels.  It proposes two options: A - Slow run, long duration, and B - Fast run, short duration.  The comfortable walking pace plays a role here as well.  Not everyone has the same comfortable walking pace.  I know some runners whose walking pace is around a 16 min/mile, and someone like me who is closer to 21-22 min/mile.  If we were both to do our comfortable walking pace and the same interval duration, then I'd have to run far faster to make up for my slower walk.  With that being said, my calculator suggests an Easy/LR pace of 90/30 using a 13:00/18:00 pace, and the M Tempo can either be 100/30 at 10:53/18:00 or 50/30 at 10:00/18:00.  In option A, you're doing 10k/LT pace for 100 seconds and then walking for 30 seconds.  In Option B, you're doing 3k pace for 50 seconds and then walking for 30 seconds.  So the answer is, you can go either direction.  Some runners are better at fast/short and others at slow/long.

For completeness, here is Galloway's recommendation from his website:



A 5:12 marathoner has a 13:55 min/mile Easy/LR pace, as my calculator does.



For a 13:55 min/mile, he suggests 30/30, 20/20 or 15/15.  For the M Tempo, he suggests 60/30, 40/20, 30/15, 30/30, or 20/20.  So from this, it would appear Galloway is more likely to suggest a longer running duration for M Tempo than his typical Easy/LR pace.  For me, I tend to suggest a purely aerobic pace for the easy/LR run pace, and thus my run durations tend to be longer than his.  Whereas, he schedules a faster/shorter pace/duration for the run segment on the easy/LR workouts.

Lastly, here was the pacer listing from the 2019 WDW Marathon:



For a 5:15 marathon, they used 60/30.  So you can see how all of these things line up compared to each other.


----------



## Herding_Cats

If you missed out on a specific distance and still want to run it, charities are starting to release their bibs at-cost (no fund-raising requirement) but I think tomorrow (maybe thursday?) is the last day to register.  I've seen DragonMaster, GKTW, and PiFoundation so far.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> Will i massively regret *not* wearing a hat/visor for the full?  Have sunglasses, but just realized I haven't planned for a visor.


Nearly-hairless me will have a hat for all the races.  
My finish time will be over 5 hours, so hat for warmth at race start and hat later for sun protection (plus my el Cheapo sunglasses). 
I have had success with tucking baseball hats into the pocket of my running shorts, so a visor should be even easier. Or tuck the headband in your running belt.  Or put it on upside down late in the race as a rally hat....
YMMV   ;-)


----------



## acurls

Cabius said:


> For packing: I was planning to wear my vest, not so much for water as for carrying gels, phone, and airpod case. I expect to take about 6 hours to finish, so that amounts to rather a lot of gels to carry otherwise! I also hate having my phone flop around in my shorts pocket, but don't want to hold it for that long. The main downside of the vest, of course, is the photos!
> 
> Are there any particular running belts folks would recommend looking into? Are they just about all created equal? (I'm a male, about 205 lumbering, foot-destroying pounds, if that makes any difference.)



*Running belt:* AMPHIPOD AIRFLOW ENDURANCE™ WAISTPACK - I got it for this training cycle and really like it. Fits my phone, gels, little baggies of stuff and doesn't move!

I'm planning on wearing my vest and belt, which has room for all my gels, phone, money, chapstick, ID, etc. Based on everyone's recommendations, will bring some sunscreen and will pack my sunglasses now so I don't forget them  Will stuff a mask in the vest and some hand sanitizer, too!


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> I desperately don't want to cover my costume with my vest.  I paid too much for the shirts to cover them.
> 
> If it's warm-to-hot weather my shorts have 2 pockets, and I have a SPI belt. I *think* I would put my phone in one pocket, a gel in the other. and stuff all the remaining gels/fuels in the SPI belt. As a 6ish hour marathoner, this is going to be quite a few things. Probably a combination of almond butter packets, gu, and possibly a stroopwaffle....although that might be my start corral fuel item.
> 
> If it's cold my leggings only have ONE pocket.  So the SPI belt will be even more stuffed.  I know they make one with gel loops, but I'm pretty hesitant to keep spending money unless there's a super cheap used one on some resell site.


I have a SPI belt... when you have a few free minutes, stuff a bunch of gels in there. Then stuff some more. And a couple more. You will be amazed by just how much can be jammed into the little pouch lol! BUT, and this is key: once you've stuffed it as full as it can go, put it on and jump around... my experience is that if it's too full, it bounces. And I can not stand bouncing. I also have a single-pouch Fitletic belt that doesn't hold as much, but doesn't budge because it's less stretchy. I think much as to do with body shape and tolerance for bouncing, in addition to belt construction/materials, so I strongly recommend doing a trial long before you need to actually use it!



matt and beth said:


> Everyone was talking previously about heat in 2020.  Living in the upper Midwest decided I would run my long runs underneath the heat vent on the treadmill (70s with no breeze) to be prepared.  Now everyone has me worried about be acclimated to cold temps.  Now having some bad PTSD flashbacks of a trail marathon in 6” of snow.


As a Floridian well-acclimated to extreme heat, please allow me to reassure you: when acclimated to hot running, yes, extreme cold feels awful and all the layering is a giant PITA, IMO, but doesn't hurt my performance (beyond needing to stop 5 times to remove layers lol). But extreme heat? Yep, major problem when it comes to performance. Be ready for any type of weather in terms of clothing, but training for warmth will not hurt you if it happens to be cold!



Herding_Cats said:


> Will i massively regret *not* wearing a hat/visor for the full?  Have sunglasses, but just realized I haven't planned for a visor.


Maybe, depending on your sensitivity. I always wear both in the sun because the brim of a hat/visor reduces light in my eyes, but also provides shade for the top half of my face, so I don't need to apply sunscreen up there.


----------



## PrincessV

Oh goody - it's going to be "summer"* for my final 3/5/11/20 Dopey training sim!  I've already done a 3/9/18 and a 2/4/10/20... I can back off the mileage on this final 20 if I'm overheating, right?! (I know the answer - I just need to hear it from someone else to make it real lol!) I've already decided I'll aim for time, not distance.

*Summer by most people's standards - high 60s overnight, 80+* by noon. Not FL Summer, which is something else entirely.


----------



## sandam1

I had my first MW stress dream last night. I was spending the day in the parks at Disney (MK, I think) with my best friend (who is coming on this trip), my mother (who isn't coming), my grandmother (who is deceased) and maybe a few other family members. It was later in the evening. All of a sudden, I'm like "what day of the week is today?" and was told "Thursday." And suddenly I'm freaking out that we missed running the 5K that morning and that I messed up a chance at running Dopey by completely forgetting what day of the week it was. AND, to boot, I wasn't going to be able to run the 10K the next morning because it was too late to get to the Expo. 

It was disturbing enough that it a) woke me up and b) is still lingering with me hours later. It's getting real, folk!


----------



## Herding_Cats

RACE - 5k
DIS'er name - Herding_Cat's husband (not on the DIS)
Costume/Clothing - will have to figure this out quickly
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8-10min/mi
Club runDisney Platinum? -  No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably not
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Expected Race Pace - 10:00 plus pic stops


----------



## Edeyore

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Nearly-hairless me will have a hat for all the races.
> My finish time will be over 5 hours, so hat for warmth at race start and hat later for sun protection (plus my el Cheapo sunglasses).
> I have had success with tucking baseball hats into the pocket of my running shorts, so a visor should be even easier. Or tuck the headband in your running belt.  Or put it on upside down late in the race as a rally hat....
> YMMV   ;-)



Is that a hat or are you just happy to be running today?


----------



## sandam1

shellott-hill said:


> I am toying with the idea of signing up for runDisney next year and not doing anything else with Disney. I am thinking of staying over at Universal and spending my time in the parks over there.



This is what I've done for both of my Disney race weekends and it works out fantastically.

After I signed up for my first half marathon, my friend/traveling partner and I talked about doing either Disney/staying off-site or Universal/staying on-site/getting an annual pass. The costs were fairly equal. My friend had the best way of putting it. She said that the goal of the weekend was to finish the half. If we do Disney, I was going to feel the need to "do Disney," jam the time full in order to get our monies worth and basically run myself ragged. That is going to take away from the ultimate goal of finishing the half. However, if we do Universal, the pace can be A LOT more relaxed, we can adjust things on the fly depending on how I feel, and we're staying on-site so we can move independently of each other (i.e. I can go back to the hotel and she can stay at the parks) if need be. Plus our Universal tickets were annual passes so there wasn't as much pressure to "do it all" because we knew that we'd be back. And she was sooooooo right in her assessment. I wound up feeling quite ill after the half (I didn't eat enough post-race) and when we went to the park, I basically parked myself on a bench and people-watched. I never would have let myself do that at Disney because I would have always been thinking "but the tickets cost this much and I only have this FastPass for this night." And this was pre-Genie!

If anyone wants a price comparison, for MW2022, I am paying $204 for a standard room at Royal Pacific for Wednesday thru Friday (AP rate). With this, I get Express Pass for 3 days which I am primarily using to try to minimize my time on my feet. Then we are moving to a family suite at Cabana Bay for $134 per night (again, AP rate) which has a kitchenette and a sitting area, for the rest of our stay. Even adding in a rental car and parking at Universal, the savings are crazy. I'm honestly surprised that there aren't more people that do this.

(Note: I did cave to Disney for the Princess 2020 race and bought tickets to the after-hours event the Monday after the race and LOVED IT. It was just enough taste of Disney to keep me satisfied. But there were extremely low crowds and lots of food and the price was reasonable. It's hard to say that about the current Disney offerings)


----------



## Naomeri

Herding_Cats said:


> Will i massively regret *not* wearing a hat/visor for the full?  Have sunglasses, but just realized I haven't planned for a visor.


I don’t know about regretting it or not, but my grandma got me this great headband/visor from Gone For A Run for St Nicholas Day that can be folded/rolled small enough to fit in a pocket.  And the headband part can even be pulled over your ears for warmth if the weather decides to be that way.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Naomeri said:


> I don’t know about regretting it or not, but my grandma got me this great headband/visor from Gone For A Run for St Nicholas Day that can be folded/rolled small enough to fit in a pocket.  And the headband part can even be pulled over your ears for warmth if the weather decides to be that way.


I have one of those and I really like it! Super lightweight even in the heat. 
Like someone above said, I like visor/hat options so I don't have to put sunblock above my eyes. I am a heavy sweater and no amount of sweat-proof/water-proof will keep sunscreen from running in your eyes!


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> Oh goody - it's going to be "summer"* for my final 3/5/11/20 Dopey training sim!  I've already done a 3/9/18 and a 2/4/10/20... I can back off the mileage on this final 20 if I'm overheating, right?! (I know the answer - I just need to hear it from someone else to make it real lol!) I've already decided I'll aim for time, not distance.
> 
> *Summer by most people's standards - high 60s overnight, 80+* by noon. Not FL Summer, which is something else entirely.



Sounds more like winter to me


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Nearly-hairless me will have a hat for all the races.
> My finish time will be over 5 hours, so hat for warmth at race start and hat later for sun protection (plus my el Cheapo sunglasses).
> I have had success with tucking baseball hats into the pocket of my running shorts, so a visor should be even easier. Or tuck the headband in your running belt.  Or put it on upside down late in the race as a rally hat....
> YMMV   ;-)


Is your estimated finish time taking into account stopping for pictures with characters?  I'm trying to figure out when I might finish and it's hard being a first-time runner and wanting to take as many pictures as I can.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> Is your estimated finish time taking into account stopping for pictures with characters?  I'm trying to figure out when I might finish and it's hard being a first-time runner and wanting to take as many pictures as I can.



This data might be helpful in trying to come up with a ballpark figure (link).  This is the starting position of runners (corrals in 2018) vs their actual finish time.



So for instance, runners who had a POT for 4:01-4:30 (which was a 1:24-1:35 10 miler or 1:54-2:08 HM) finished the race at expected time about 20% of the time.  And about 50% of runners who had a POT for 4:01-4:30 finished in about 4:30-5:00.  So if you consider yourself an average person experiencing the runDisney race, and have other race times of about 5:30 marathon equivalent or less, then you'll finish about 30-60 min slower than your estimated marathon time based on a POT type submission (other personal historical race).  

At the extreme end, about 90% of runners in each of the different corrals finished in less than 2 hours compared to their estimate.  So for those 4:01-4:30 runners, almost all had finished in 6:00-6:30 or less.

So in value terms, let's say you ran a 2:15 HM recently.  That would slot you in the 4:30-5:00 POT bucket in previous races.  So if you're average, then assume something like a 5:00-5:30 hour finish.  If you're on the extreme end, you'd finish in 6:30-7:00 hours.

The amount of runners who drop back in corrals is minimal in comparison to the whole field, so that part is being ignored in my above analysis.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Somewhere I have a similar running belt that I really like, but can't find it after moving, so I replaced it with this Nathan belt.  The main pouch is just big enough for my cell phone in its case, and the smaller pocket can hold a key, cash, license, etc.  After putting the belt on, I turn it around so that it rests in the small of my back and it sits there without bouncing around.  I've worn it for a couple of 10Ks and didn't even know it was there.  I'll probably tuck a couple of tylenols in there for the full, but otherwise the bare minimum (don't forget some cash for post-race massages.  OMG, will they be doing that or not?!).   There are people handing out food and water along the course, so unless I tuck a packet of goo in, I won't carry anything else.  Maybe some gum or Mentos in my shorts pocket.  I can get 3-4 miles out of a single Mentos.  Sunglasses will probably hang from my collar, or maybe I'll hang them from one side of the belt.  TBD.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> Is your estimated finish time taking into account stopping for pictures with characters?  I'm trying to figure out when I might finish and it's hard being a first-time runner and wanting to take as many pictures as I can.


I'm an engineer and I like numbers, but DopeyBadger has me beat for compiling empiricle data and numbers. 
That said.....When I did the half, it was right around 2.5 hours and that was with a few photo stops.  Alice and the Hatter were just walking out to the teacups and I got that picture with no waiting.  Buzz Lightyear took just a few minutes.  Cinderella and the whole castle gang took a few minutes of waiting.  My longest wait was for the all the Pirates of the Caribbean guys and the boat backstage. I think I waited a few minutes on that.  For the full, I don't remember a ton of photo stops, but it looks like I did a few, and again, they were short stops. 
I would like to do more photos this time around, but I still don't know if there is anyone I want/need a picture with so badly that I'll wait more than 5 or 6 minutes.  If I remember to do so, I might hop off the course long enough to ride Rockin' Roller Coaster if I beg my way to the front.   (Mile 22 split: 2.5 minutes!)
So at this point, I may have a half closer to 3 hours, and the full will probably be closer to 6, maybe 6.5 if I wind up in any Goof Troop type shenanigans. 
I had pondered going for a PR on the 5K, but after Sunday's 6 mile run, I think I'll just pace myself for all 4 races, take pictures, have fun, and save the PRs for local races.


----------



## opusone

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> If I remember to do so, I might hop off the course long enough to ride Rockin' Roller Coaster if I beg my way to the front. (Mile 22 split: 2.5 minutes!)


...and a personal best for fastest acceleration!


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I'm an engineer and I like numbers, but DopeyBadger has me beat for compiling empiricle data and numbers.
> That said.....When I did the half, it was right around 2.5 hours and that was with a few photo stops.  Alice and the Hatter were just walking out to the teacups and I got that picture with no waiting.  Buzz Lightyear took just a few minutes.  Cinderella and the whole castle gang took a few minutes of waiting.  My longest wait was for the all the Pirates of the Caribbean guys and the boat backstage. I think I waited a few minutes on that.  For the full, I don't remember a ton of photo stops, but it looks like I did a few, and again, they were short stops.
> I would like to do more photos this time around, but I still don't know if there is anyone I want/need a picture with so badly that I'll wait more than 5 or 6 minutes.  If I remember to do so, I might hop off the course long enough to ride Rockin' Roller Coaster if I beg my way to the front.   (Mile 22 split: 2.5 minutes!)
> So at this point, I may have a half closer to 3 hours, and the full will probably be closer to 6, maybe 6.5 if I wind up in any Goof Troop type shenanigans.
> I had pondered going for a PR on the 5K, but after Sunday's 6 mile run, I think I'll just pace myself for all 4 races, take pictures, have fun, and save the PRs for local races.


This is exactly my attitude.  I'm going to start training hard core after the marathon for a PB in a half marathon in April.  For now, I want as many pictures as I can get.  For me, I'm excited about picture opportunities that I have not seen elsewhere like the grave diggers.


----------



## Herding_Cats

PrincessV said:


> I have a SPI belt... when you have a few free minutes, stuff a bunch of gels in there. Then stuff some more. And a couple more. You will be amazed by just how much can be jammed into the little pouch lol! BUT, and this is key: once you've stuffed it as full as it can go, put it on and jump around... my experience is that if it's too full, it bounces. And I can not stand bouncing.



I have used one we have quite a few times for runs where I practiced my nutrition strategy and as long as I get it tight enough I don’t have problems with my phone bouncing. I’m wondering if it would be easier (less chance of stuff falling out everywhere) if I put my gels in something like a bar soap travel box and put THAT in the spi belt.  Those are only $1 each at the store which is a much less expensive experiment than another belt at this point.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

For me, no goo or gels packs for the 5, 10, or the half.  Maybe a few jelly beans in the half.  Which leaves just the full. 
I totally agree with not wanting to fumble in a spi belt and have everything wind up on the ground. OTOH, by the time I need food in the full, I'm going to have plenty of walk breaks where I can (literally) slow down or even stop a second while accessing stuff.  If I'm going to stop for pictures, it is a false economy to worry 30 seconds or a minute to fish out a gel pack.  And with using the food being handed out last time, I still had my goo in my bag at the end of the race.


----------



## Sara W

From what I understand, RunDisney has updated its policy to be strict about food being handed out along the course. It's a no-go. Nobody was doing it at the half in November.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Livelovedance said:


> I *always* forget sunglasses because it’s so dark when we’re boarding the buses, but these will definitely be a necessity. Thanks for the reminder!



As someone who needs to wear glasses to see, finding the right running glasses was really important. I have been using Oakley Flak 2.0 for many years. Key advantage is the lens are interchangeable so for the full I start with clear lenses and switch them to tinted lenses once I need to. They are small and light and store in a nice little pouch so not to get scratched and fit in my belt. I got the from SportsRX which were fantastic in getting them made to my prescription.

I love this running belt for races (or when I don't have to carry my own water). It was free in 2020 from one of the sponsors but ended up buying another once it wore out: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWZN1DA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Sara W said:


> From what I understand, RunDisney has updated its policy to be strict about food being handed out along the course. It's a no-go. Nobody was doing it at the half in November.


Well, that would throw a spanner into my plans. Under Race-Day it says we can enjoy a variety of food and beverages before, during, and post-race.  Is this meant to mean only at their food booths? 

And I've seen people state that you'll get the medals if you finish regardless of time, but after revisiting the RD page, I see this fine print: "   *Participants must have completed the 5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon races within the pacing requirements in order to be eligible for the Dopey Challenge medal."
And there was similar wording for the Goofy Challenge.

And maybe I'm late to the party in seeing this, but it will factor in to the amount of dallying for photos.


----------



## matt and beth

When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> And I've seen people state that you'll get the medals if you finish regardless of time, but after revisiting the RD page, I see this fine print: "   *Participants must have completed the 5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon races within the pacing requirements in order to be eligible for the Dopey Challenge medal."
> And there was similar wording for the Goofy Challenge..



That verbiage has been in the event descriptions since I’ve been doing RunDisney events. The pacing requirements are for the course, not the individual runner. They start the 16mm pacing clock when the last runner crosses the starting line. RunDisney doesn’t care what your time is, just that you cross the finish line ahead of the sweepers. That’s not going to change.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA



this Sunday is last big run, 20 miles, for me then drop back to 12 and 8 for the following 2 weekends before the marathon.  Getting this week done and then looking forward to the taper during the holidays.


----------



## StarGirl11

Way late to SAFD because I’ve been sick (AGAIN):

Justified: I’m going to go against the grain but for a couple of reasons involving the Skyliner and accessibility. For me at least staying on property for races is still justified. Out of races ehhh. But during races yes.

Post full celebration meal. I’m still stalking Citricos for a time. Because my plans changed and I want to eat there/

Unjustified:

I Uh don’t have really anything here for. At least anything that’s a hard no that’s justified. Like I’m really against the rest of the group here since I’m planning to use at least the ILLs a couple of times. And budgeted for it.

the closest I can think of is wait times. But that’s not even accurate.


----------



## FFigawi

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I would like to do more photos this time around, but I still don't know if there is anyone I want/need a picture with so badly that I'll wait more than 5 or 6 minutes.  If I remember to do so, I might hop off the course long enough to ride Rockin' Roller Coaster if I beg my way to the front.   (Mile 22 split: 2.5 minutes!)



You’re better off riding Tower of Terror. The wait time is usually shorter, and it’s right on the course. The detour over to RnRC takes longer than you might think. For reference, doing both adds about 30-45 minutes to your race time.


----------



## Herding_Cats

3 weeks out from opening day of MW.

that’s terrifying. What have I gotten myself in to?  Good thing I didn’t drink the koolaid and sign up for dopey!


----------



## 1lilspark

Herding_Cats said:


> 3 weeks out from opening day of MW.


right now I’m just a ball of anxiety wondering if this weekend or my February non Disney race will go on as planed or there will be significant alterations


----------



## StarGirl11

1lilspark said:


> right now I’m just a ball of anxiety wondering if this weekend or my February non Disney race will go on as planed or there will be significant alterations



Honestly after having gone through two races with the variants I’m kind of numb. Though at this point .if they didn’t cancel for the Delta. I don’t think they’ll cancel for new strands.

 RunDisney seems to have got a handle on how to do things. Only way I could see is dealing with emergency services. But considering Disney property has its own services I don’t think that’s as much of a concern


----------



## Edeyore

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA



Your plan sounds good. Doing 22 this weekend and then dropping to a 12 miler next weekend is a good taper. I am thinking of something similar. I will run on New Year's day and will actually
be at WDW on the 2nd.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> 3 weeks out from opening day of MW.
> 
> that’s terrifying. What have I gotten myself in to?  Good thing I didn’t drink the koolaid and sign up for dopey!


I have no idea what kind of mental lapse would have someone doing the Dopey....


----------



## jrsharp21

Jason Bryer said:


> As someone who needs to wear glasses to see, finding the right running glasses was really important. I have been using Oakley Flak 2.0 for many years. Key advantage is the lens are interchangeable so for the full I start with clear lenses and switch them to tinted lenses once I need to. They are small and light and store in a nice little pouch so not to get scratched and fit in my belt. I got the from SportsRX which were fantastic in getting them made to my prescription.



I have been a big Flak and Flak 2.0 guy for years for baseball. I tried using them for running but found that with all the sweat, I ruined lenses really quickly and got costly to replace. Even with washing and cleaning they would still oxidize and peel.  Found a pair of sunglasses that I absolutely love now and the price is right. Torege polarized sports sunglass. Absolutely love these. They come with a three different types of lenses, hard case, and cleaning cloth for $25. About to pick up another color to wear for MW. Will be using my current pair to wear around the park. 

https://www.amazon.com/TOREGE-Polar...79d1e&pd_rd_wg=l8dO5&pd_rd_i=B019JR5ATU&psc=1


----------



## PrincessV

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Well, that would throw a spanner into my plans. Under Race-Day it says we can enjoy a variety of food and beverages before, during, and post-race.  Is this meant to mean only at their food booths?


Correct - rD will supply nutrition at the stations marked on the course maps. Spectators are not allowed to offer food to runners.



> And I've seen people state that you'll get the medals if you finish regardless of time, but after revisiting the RD page, I see this fine print: "   *Participants must have completed the 5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon races within the pacing requirements in order to be eligible for the Dopey Challenge medal."
> And there was similar wording for the Goofy Challenge.
> 
> And maybe I'm late to the party in seeing this, but it will factor in to the amount of dallying for photos.


If you start a race and do not finish, you'll receive the medal _for that race_. But if you registered for a challenge - Dopey or Goofy - and fail to finish any of the races included in that challenge, you will not receive the _challenge _medal/s.



matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?


I've got a 20 miler this Sunday, and then I taper.


----------



## Jason Bryer

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA



Last long run (20 miles) this weekend. Then probably two 10 mile runs to taper (on the weekend). My weekday runs are 6 miles and I usually do 4 of those a week.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Anyone have experience using a visitor toll pass for their rental car?  You can grab one at the airport i guess?  It would be *great* to not have to bring a roll of quarters with us this trip.


----------



## camaker

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA



My last maximum length long run of 16 miles is this weekend, dropping to 10 and 7 the remaining weekends before the races. There are a couple of mid-week 12 milers in there, but taper essentially starts after this upcoming Sunday.


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone have experience using a visitor toll pass for their rental car?  You can grab one at the airport i guess?  It would be *great* to not have to bring a roll of quarters with us this trip.


There are two incompatible toll systems getting from the airport to the parks. I have brought my Illinois I-Pass once but it only works for one of the toll systems and it was just as much hassle as bringing quarters, and I almost left it in the rental when I returned the car. I do not use the one that comes with the rental car because it has a daily charge in addition to the actual toll charges.


----------



## jrsharp21

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone have experience using a visitor toll pass for their rental car?  You can grab one at the airport i guess?  It would be *great* to not have to bring a roll of quarters with us this trip.



If you are picking up a rental from MCO, just go through the toll in the pass lane. You will automatically get charged a daily fee for using the lane plus whatever the tolls are that you go through. I think the daily fee is like $4 or $5 dollars per day. So essentially it is equivalent of renting a transponder and the daily fee associated with that. It makes it super convenient when you are part of a loyalty program like Emerald Club. No having to wait around to get a transponder and do all of that sign up process. Just go to your car and go.

For me, I usually only go through tolls on the way from MCO to WDW and on the way back to the airport. So I don't mind paying the daily fee.


----------



## Herding_Cats

jrsharp21 said:


> If you are picking up a rental from MCO, just go through the toll in the pass lane. You will automatically get charged a daily fee for using the lane plus whatever the tolls are that you go through. I think the daily fee is like $4 or $5 dollars per day. So essentially it is equivalent of renting a transponder and the daily fee associated with that. It makes it super convenient when you are part of a loyalty program like Emerald Club. No having to wait around to get a transponder and do all of that sign up process. Just go to your car and go.
> 
> For me, I usually only go through tolls on the way from MCO to WDW and on the way back to the airport. So I don't mind paying the daily fee.



i'm not sure we are talking about the same thing.
This isn't the toll thing from the rental car company, and on the VTP website it says you *only* get charged the tolls you go through.  You reserve one through their app and pick up a hang tag in A-Terminal.  At least that's what the website says.  I have no personal experience.

"With Visitor Toll Pass, there is no service fee and you will be charged the lowest toll rate (electronic rate) on toll roads throughout Florida.
When reserving your Visitor Toll Pass™ through the smartphone app, you will pay a $10 deposit which will be used towards your toll transactions.
However, if you do not return the hangtag to the Visitor Toll Pass™ drop boxes at the Orlando International Airport, the $10 deposit will then be used for the unreturned hangtag and not towards your toll transactions.
If you return your pass and owe less than $10 at the conclusion of your trip, the balance will be refunded to your card on file."


----------



## GreatLakes

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA



My last true long run is this Sunday.  18 total with 12 at race pace.  Next Sunday is 12 which has been the general length of my Tuesday and Thursday workouts once you add up all the intervals.

This is the last high mileage week.  Next week is 48, then 42, then 27 and the last "workout" is 1/5 which is a 2 mile warmup up, then 8 x 400 at 6:30pace with a 400m recovery, followed by a 2 mile cool down.



Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone have experience using a visitor toll pass for their rental car?  You can grab one at the airport i guess?  It would be *great* to not have to bring a roll of quarters with us this trip.



I bring my E-Zpass with.  I used to have to get off the eastern-most exit for Disney before it switches to SunPass but I've been poking around and it looks like E-Zpass is now accepted on all Florida toll roads?  Can anyone that lives down there confirm this?  Here is where I saw that information.


----------



## ZellyB

Kerry1957 said:


> There are two incompatible toll systems getting from the airport to the parks. I have brought my Illinois I-Pass once but it only works for one of the toll systems and it was just as much hassle as bringing quarters, and I almost left it in the rental when I returned the car. I do not use the one that comes with the rental car because it has a daily charge in addition to the actual toll charges.



This is variable for the different rental companies I found.  Some do charge a daily rate plus the toll, but others only charge for the toll.  I honestly can't remember which do which policy and I need to double-check that for my rental for this trip.  Even if they do a daily rate, I might well pay it just to avoid the hassle of going through the cash tolls.


----------



## Dopey 2020

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA



Looks like most are in the same camp. This weekend is my B2B2B2B practice Dopey. Tomorrow-Sunday will be 5/5/10/20 with the last 5 on Sunday being at race pace in race shoes on very tired legs. Then it's enjoy the Holidays and taper with 5 mile runs during the coming weeks and 10 on Saturdays. 

Hope everyone is ready! It's almost time.


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> Anyone have experience using a visitor toll pass for their rental car?  You can grab one at the airport i guess?  It would be *great* to not have to bring a roll of quarters with us this trip.
> 
> I have used the Visitor toll pass.  It was easy to do then, and they have made it easier still from I what I have read recently (eliminated the need to pick it up from a real person at a booth in the airport). It worked fine, and I just dropped it off when I returned to MCO.





Kerry1957 said:


> There are two incompatible toll systems getting from the airport to the parks. I have brought my Illinois I-Pass once but it only works for one of the toll systems and it was just as much hassle as bringing quarters, and I almost left it in the rental when I returned the car. I do not use the one that comes with the rental car because it has a daily charge in addition to the actual toll charges.




EZ pass is accepted on 417.  This has been the case for a few years (fall 2018), whereas before it was only Sunpass.  And as of May this year, EZpass is good on ALL FL toll roads.


----------



## GreatLakes

jmasgat said:


> EZ pass is now accepted on 417.  This has been the case for a few years, whereas before it was only Sunpass,



Is it all 417 now?  When I was down there in May this year they had a sign just after the International Drive exit that said "End E-Zpass acceptance" and beyond that point it was just Sunpass.  Maybe they just didn't remove the sign but it would be great if I could just use my Ohio E-Zpass without having to plan to exit at International Drive.


----------



## jmasgat

GreatLakes said:


> Is it all 417 now?  When I was down there in May this year they had a sign just after the International Drive exit that said "End E-Zpass acceptance" and beyond that point it was just Sunpass.  Maybe they just didn't remove the sign but it would be great if I could just use my Ohio E-Zpass without having to plan to exit at International Drive.



It's all FL toll roads now (Yippee!).  This happened at end of May (the 28th, from what I read).


----------



## steph0808

This is my peak week - I'm peaking at 14 on Sunday and then the taper begins. (this is my 7th marathon and I'm not racing it. Actually, I peaked at 14 for the 2019 marathon and ran my third fastest time). 

Then I'm taking the rest of January off after the marathon (so she says, but she'll probably want to start running again in a week or two).


----------



## fatmanatee

PrincessV said:


> If you start a race and do not finish, you'll receive the medal _for that race_. But if you registered for a challenge - Dopey or Goofy - and fail to finish any of the races included in that challenge, you will not receive the _challenge _medal/s.


I think he's asking specifically about the pacing requirements, i.e. the concern is if you don't maintain the 16 min pace but still finish, you won't get the challenge medals. And that isn't true, RD isn't going to check anyone's stats and be like "sorry, looks like you finished this race with a 16:01 pace, no Dopey medal for you". I'm not sure why they worded it that way in the guide, it came up earlier in this thread and I get why people would be a bit nervous.


----------



## GreatLakes

jmasgat said:


> It's all FL toll roads now (Yippee!).  This happened at end of May (the 28th, from what I read).



Well, it would have been the 27th that I passed that sign so just missed it.  Thanks for the confirmation, it will be easier to just hold up the E-Zpass and not worry about the exact route.


----------



## luv2cheer92

I did my peak week for Dopey this past weekend. I work this weekend, so just couldn't get both long runs into my schedule, so did it a week earlier than I would have liked. But I did 2/4/10/20 and it went very, very well. I'll probably do a 6-8 mile run this weekend, then 10-12 or so next weekend. 

I don't run near as much as some people seem to do. I do 2 weekday runs a week of generally 2-3 miles each. Then the long run, with occasional back to back runs, on the weekends. Its gotten me through one Goofy and one Dopey before, and feeling good this time too!


----------



## Kelkee

I noticed this in the Goofy Challenge section. I have never seen this mentioned before about having to have your picture taken for Goofy.



> *Goofy’s Race and a Half Challenge*
> *Saturday, January 8, 2022 –
> Sunday, January 9, 2022*
> *REMINDERS*
> 
> Participants must be registered for the Goofy Challenge in order to be eligible for the Goofy Challenge medal.
> All participants must attend the Expo on Wednesday, Thursday or Friday (January 5-7) with a valid photo ID to pick up their Race Bib.
> *Participants must have their photo taken at the Race Bib counters in order to verify participation in the Goofy Challenge.*
> Participants must complete the Half Marathon and Marathon within the pacing requirements established by _run_Disney in order to receive the Goofy Challenge medal.
> Upon completion of the Marathon*, participants must visit the Challenge Medals Tent in the finish chute in order to receive the Goofy Challenge medal. Participants do not need to visit the tent after the Half Marathon.
> _run_Disney will be utilizing Start Groups to manage the flow of participants from the staging area to the start of the race. Your start group designation is a small “s” followed by a number (such as s1, s2, s3, s4) and is located in the upper corner of your bib.
> Participants must enter through the staging area within the Epcot parking lot in order to access the start groups and start the race. Failure to do so may result in disqualification.
> *Participants must have completed both the Half Marathon and Marathon races within the pacing requirements in order to be eligible for the Goofy Challenge medal.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Kelkee said:


> I noticed this in the Goofy Challenge section. I have never seen this mentioned before about having to have your picture taken for Goofy.


You've had to do that for all challenges for years now (they did wrist bands until I wanna say 2015). But I believe it was not done at W&D last month.


----------



## Kelkee

Gotcha, strange its not mentioned for the Dopey?



> *Dopey Challenge*
> *Thursday, January 6, 2022 –
> Sunday, January 9, 2022*
> *REMINDERS*
> 
> Participants must be registered for the Dopey Challenge in order to be eligible for the Dopey Challenge medal.
> All participants must attend the Expo on Wednesday, January 5 with a valid photo ID to pick up their Race Bib.
> Participants must complete the 5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon within the pacing requirements established by _run_Disney in order to receive the Dopey Challenge medal.
> Upon completion of the Marathon*, participants must visit the Challenge Medals tent in the finish chute in order to receive the Dopey Challenge medal. Participants do not need to visit the tent after every race.
> _run_Disney will be utilizing Start Groups to manage the flow of participants from the staging area to the start of the race. Your start group designation is a small “s” followed by a number (such as s1, s2, s3, s4) and is located in the upper corner of your bib.
> Participants must enter through the staging area within the Epcot parking lot in order to access the start groups and start the race. Failure to do so may result in disqualification.
> *Participants must have completed the 5K, 10K, Half Marathon and Marathon races within the pacing requirements in order to be eligible for the Dopey Challenge medal.


----------



## camaker

Kelkee said:


> Gotcha, strange its not mentioned for the Dopey?



‘My guess would be that they decided to go with the same methodology that they used at Wine & Dine, updated Dopey and forgot to take the verbiage out of Goofy.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Was figuring the same, there are a few proofreading errors this time around. If I had read the welcome letter sooner, I could have saved 20 miles by signing up for Goofy.


----------



## Baloo in MI

All this talk of tapering!  I am getting psyched!  I am doing my last Dopey simulation this weekend: 3, 5, 10 & 20.  Then I have a a couple other medium length runs the next two weekends.  But essentially after Sunday my taper begins.  It is becoming very real!


----------



## jmasgat

I can't taper until I actually do a long run (of any real distance)!  Sadly, my training has been totally disrupted for the month of November and Dec due to trying to nurse an injury so it doesn't get worse (it keeps coming back, like a well-thrown boomerang)  But I've adjusted my training and will go out Sunday for what will be the longest run of this scaled back plan.

Since this is not a "race", but a "run"--well actually run/stop, I expect I will make it through.  At this point, I tell myself that if I could run Boston with a stress fracture in my hip, I should be able to get through a Disney marathon.


----------



## Cabius

I'm _preeetttyyy_ sure I gave myself a compound stress fracture in my foot on Sunday, during my 20-mile longest run (just under 5 hours). That is just about the worst timing with 4 weeks until race day. Going in for x-rays on Monday to see whether I'll be able to run, or just cheer y'all on.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

fatmanatee said:


> I think he's asking specifically about the pacing requirements, i.e. the concern is if you don't maintain the 16 min pace but still finish, you won't get the challenge medals. And that isn't true, RD isn't going to check anyone's stats and be like "sorry, looks like you finished this race with a 16:01 pace, no Dopey medal for you". I'm not sure why they worded it that way in the guide, it came up earlier in this thread and I get why people would be a bit nervous.


That is the way I was reading it. Not that I was worried that they would check my exact pace (image of Soup Nazi: "No bling for you! Next!"), but that I had to finish ahead of the sweepers on all 4 races.  Not really a concern on the first 3, but a bit of one if too much photo-taking and ride riding on the full. 
Basically I'm down to over-thinking and wondering what I've missed, not planned, or incorrectly assumed since I haven't been down there in a while.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Cabius said:


> I'm _preeetttyyy_ sure I gave myself a compound stress fracture in my foot on Sunday, during my 20-mile longest run (just under 5 hours). That is just about the worst timing with 4 weeks until race day. Going in for x-rays on Monday to see whether I'll be able to run, or just cheer y'all on.


[Reaches for another donut]
This is what I've been saying about all that over-training.  It isn't good for you.  Better to just slog it out over the course of the weekend and then spend 2 weeks learning to walk again...

(Yes, said very tongue in cheek. I hope the x-rays are negative).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:

Justified: staying onsite. As a frequent visitor to Disneyland before the pandemic, the total immersion factor of staying onsite at WDW helps make WDW different from Disneyland given the obvious similarities that the two resorts share and that Disneyland only has about 10 fewer attractions in its 2 parks than WDW's 4 parks.

Not justified: I have yet to convince myself that I can justify a deluxe resort as much as I love the themeing on many of them.



Herding_Cats said:


> Will i massively regret *not* wearing a hat/visor for the full?  Have sunglasses, but just realized I haven't planned for a visor.


Very possible. I use a visor to help keep the sun out of my eyes when it rises. I choose not to wear contacts and don't carry prescription sunglasses with me during races, so a visor is an absolute necessity for me. I also prefer visors to baseball caps because visors allow for the heat to escape the top of your head. And as someone who spent a few miles in both 2019 and 2020 wearing an ice bag on his head to help keep cool during the race, the visor is much easier to use as a cradle for the ice bag so you're not having to hold it on your head. I was really feeling the heat during 2019 and think that the ice bag on my head starting around mile 23 may have been the difference in keeping me cool enough. At the very least, I think it benefited me mentally and helped me finish faster. Given the heat in 2020, I started the ice bag on my head around mile 13 as a preventative measure given the heat that day. 


Mr_Incr3dible said:


> That is the way I was reading it. Not that I was worried that they would check my exact pace (image of Soup Nazi: "No bling for you! Next!"), but that I had to finish ahead of the sweepers on all 4 races.  Not really a concern on the first 3, but a bit of one if too much photo-taking and ride riding on the full.
> Basically I'm down to over-thinking and wondering what I've missed, not planned, or incorrectly assumed since I haven't been down there in a while.


The key is just to finish each race and not get swept. I have finished part one of a 10K/Half challenge race behind at least one of the balloon ladies and there was no problem whatsoever. I finished the race and had been ahead of the balloon ladies for the entire race except the very, very end.

I think the key to character photos for slower runners is knowing that you may not be able to get every photo and finish the race. That may require having to choose between photo ops, but if finishing is your main goal, then it's part of your equation especially with challenge races.

I've benefited greatly from the DIS character photo ops text thread sent out during the races. It allowed me to decide which photo ops were more important to me. In one case, I knew that there was a photo op in Epcot that I really wanted so I was able to skip earlier photo ops if I didn't love the line in an attempt to save my time for that photo op near the end of the race. I hope that will be around again this year.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Cabius said:


> I'm _preeetttyyy_ sure I gave myself a compound stress fracture in my foot on Sunday, during my 20-mile longest run (just under 5 hours). That is just about the worst timing with 4 weeks until race day. Going in for x-rays on Monday to see whether I'll be able to run, or just cheer y'all on.


Oof.
 What do you mean by compound? That means the bone went through the skin, which I'm fairly sure you would be certain of.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Sleepless Knight said:


> I've benefited greatly from the DIS character photo ops text thread sent out during the races.


I am not confident I will have the wiggle room for pictures but this sounds very useful! I reallyyy want to meet Peter Pan.


----------



## pluto377

Got my last long run in today!  13.1 miles, which I also counted as my SW Virtual half.  Nothing over 6 miles for the next three weeks and I'm thrilled!  Feels good to have the hardest part over.  I'm definitely worried about completing the marathon as I was really hurting at the end today.  But I think if I take it really slow I can do it.  Good luck to everyone on this weekend's long runs!  You got this!


----------



## Cabius

luv2cheer92 said:


> Oof.
> What do you mean by compound? That means the bone went through the skin, which I'm fairly sure you would be certain of.


Ahh, you’re right. Just a stress fracture; I misread the terminology. Thanks!


----------



## nekonekoneko

I was thinking about driving in from WL for the races.  What time do you think we should be aiming on arriving to Epcot so that we're not going to be snarled in traffic?


----------



## jmasgat

nekonekoneko said:


> I was thinking about driving in from WL for the races.  What time do you think we should be aiming on arriving to Epcot so that we're not going to be snarled in traffic?



The general answer is always "the earlier the better".

For the 5k/10k, you would have to deal with the ramps from World Drive/Epcot Drive closing at 4 am. Not sure how much traffic comes from that direction, but I would expect that you could leave by 3-3:15 and be okay. If you're a gambling person, maybe 3:30--but that might be tight.

For the 1/2 and full--it's a lot more complicated since they will close World Drive offramp and Epcot drive the night before at 10:30, so no taking Seven Seas Drive to Floridian Way to World Drive to Epcot Center Dr.  You would need to take a different route--(World Drive to Vista to Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista (the worst road!) to World Drive to Epcot. If you still want to drive, leave early.


----------



## Jason Bryer

As someone who rarely wears sunglasses (need prescriptions is a pain) when not running, I highly recommend having them. I was very happy in 2020 because I was running directly into the sunrise from AK to HS (as in it was right in front and impossible to avoid). Even with sunglasses it was hard on the eyes.


----------



## kps7795

matt and beth said:


> When is everyone starting their taper?  Was going to try one last long run with 12 miles on the 25th and 24 miles on the 26th but having second thoughts.  Already completed a 8 and 16, 9 and 18, 10 and 20, and plan on a 11 and 22 this weekend.  Just getting worried of blowing a gasket this close to the Dopey with all the hard work.  TIA


I'd be very curious about DopeyBadger's take on the taper.


----------



## PrincessV

nekonekoneko said:


> I was thinking about driving in from WL for the races.  What time do you think we should be aiming on arriving to Epcot so that we're not going to be snarled in traffic?


I'm a BIG fan of driving to the races, even when staying on site... but for WL, nope: I'd take the bus, at least for the half and full. WL gets hit with road closures for the half and full and that could be a mess.


----------



## Edeyore

Cabius said:


> I'm _preeetttyyy_ sure I gave myself a compound stress fracture in my foot on Sunday, during my 20-mile longest run (just under 5 hours). That is just about the worst timing with 4 weeks until race day. Going in for x-rays on Monday to see whether I'll be able to run, or just cheer y'all on.



Let us know as soon as you do. Good Luck.


----------



## nekonekoneko

jmasgat said:


> The general answer is always "the earlier the better".
> 
> For the 5k/10k, you would have to deal with the ramps from World Drive/Epcot Drive closing at 4 am. Not sure how much traffic comes from that direction, but I would expect that you could leave by 3-3:15 and be okay. If you're a gambling person, maybe 3:30--but that might be tight.
> 
> For the 1/2 and full--it's a lot more complicated since they will close World Drive offramp and Epcot drive the night before at 10:30, so no taking Seven Seas Drive to Floridian Way to World Drive to Epcot Center Dr.  You would need to take a different route--(World Drive to Vista to Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista (the worst road!) to World Drive to Epcot. If you still want to drive, leave early.





PrincessV said:


> I'm a BIG fan of driving to the races, even when staying on site... but for WL, nope: I'd take the bus, at least for the half and full. WL gets hit with road closures for the half and full and that could be a mess.



I think both of you are in general agreement that the two long races is better to bus it.  I can understand why, with that road in front of WL being part of the course.

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD:
Justified:
-My DVC dues, yikes have cash prices for Disney hotels gotten expensive. Plus, since I tend to spend more time hanging out at resorts and the pool than in the parks while I'm at Disney, I like spending the time at nice resorts.
-Runsdisney events!

Not justified:
-Starting to get that impression about my annual pass. For the past few trips I've only been popping into the parks for a couple of hours a day, unless I've had guests or some big event like the 50th was going on. I might drop it and just stay at the resorts for a few years.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> I'd be very curious about DopeyBadger's take on the taper.



#1 - Do what your training plan tells you to.  You chose that training plan for a reason, and the author wrote it in such a way for a reason.  So follow through on the conclusion of what you've been following for the last several months.

With that out of the way, the taper is going to depend on the distance of the race, and the individual.  Some highlights, the longer the race distance, the more the volume drops proceeding the race.  With little exception, the taper should maintain intensity even though the volume of the plan is dropping.

-Both a 5k/10k require minimal tapering.  Typically the volume does not change much, but potentially the last workout prior (3-4 days out) is going to be at a slightly lower volume or extended resting intervals.  But since the 5k/10k are short (relatively speaking), it's easier to balance the current volume with being race ready.  A taper for a 5k/10k is more about maintaining that sharpened sword.

-A HM taper is usually 2-3 weeks.  The volume should fall some during the taper period, but does not need to be as aggressive of a volume drop as a marathon.  The intensity of workouts should remain similar up until about 5-6 days from the race.  The volume of the hard workouts should drop some with the last workout at a slightly lower volume or extended resting intervals.  Depending on the person, some may benefit from strides on the day prior to the event.  This has to do with the tightening of the hamstrings and whether the runner is predominately a Type 1 or Type 2 muscle fiber runner.  The day before the HM should be no more than 60 min and no less than 20 min.  There are some runners who find an off day proceeding the event is better, but that happens less often.

-Beginner marathon runners, or those who have done let's say four or less, should stick with a traditional 3 week taper.  The taper should drop in volume each week from peak to something like ~85%, ~75%, and then during race week all the mileage during the week excluding the marathon itself should be between 40-60% of peak.  The intensity should remain the same during the taper.  The volume of the hard workouts should drop over time.  A marathon is much more devastating to the mitochondria than the shorter distances, so we need ample time from the last true hard workout.  A good rule of thumb is 10 days out in order to reap the benefits, but recover enough.  A shorter intense workout can occur within 5-6 days of the marathon, but it just needs to be a taste compared to the previous hard workouts in the marathon training, and likely an easier workout than you would see at 5-6 days out from a HM.  Again, the focus for the marathon should be on recovery more than another hard workout to maintain that sharpened sword.  A proper marathon taper has been shown to improve performance by about 3-4%.  For a 4:00 hr runner, that's 7-10 minutes of improvement.  Depending on the person, some may benefit from strides on the day prior to the event.  This has to do with the tightening of the hamstrings and whether the runner is predominately a Type 1 or Type 2 muscle fiber runner.  The day before the M should be no more than 60 min and no less than 20 min.  There are some runners who find an off day proceeding the event is better, but that happens less often.

-Veteran marathon runners will learn that a taper is not a one size fit all.  While the large majority of runners will do best with a traditional 3-week taper, there is data to suggest that some runners excel on a 4-week or 2-week taper.  So as you gain more experience and learn more about how your body responds to certain kinds of training, and how much recovery is needed before another run, etc, then you can tinker with the taper to illicit a potential higher gain in overall performance.  There are some professional runners who have even found a strange 5-week taper system where they peak super early for the race, then drop volume WAY down, then do some normal training for the last 3 weeks to be their best taper methodology.

Keep in mind during the marathon taper that you are likely to feel sluggish.  For most it happens about 4-14 days from the race.  Your body is changing over to a mindset of repair/rebuild instead of making new gains.  So what may have felt easier just 7-10 days ago, suddenly feels more difficult.  This is a marathon taper trap.  Do not try to chase that sharpened sword feeling.  Your endurance is what you need and it takes far longer for that to truly fade away.  If the taper is accurately aimed to race day, then about 1-2 days out from the race is when you're going to start to feel much much better.  In fact, I know some runners who don't "feel good" until the morning of the marathon itself.  So trust your cumulative training, and don't sabotage yourself late trying to chase one more hard workout in advance of the marathon.

The hard part about studying different marathon tapering dynamics is that it's hard to find research subjects for these studies.  In a proper training macrocycle for a year, most runners should limit themselves to two maybe three marathons.  So you're really limited on your attempt numbers in the span of say five years.  That makes it difficult to find study subjects willing to try something "abnormal" from the traditional 3-week taper because you run the risk of losing that 3-4% performance gain.  That's why more often than not, the research on tapers revolves around veteran marathon runners who are looking to squeeze that last ounce of juice from their potential.


----------



## GBRforWDW

New race dates added:

2022 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend powered by AfterShokz
November 3 – 6, 2022

2023 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
January 4 – 8, 2023

2023 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend presented by CORKCICLE
February 23 – 26, 2023

2023 runDisney Springtime Surprise Weekend
April 13 – 16, 2023

Disney Parks Blog post:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...23-season/?CMP=SOC-DPFY22Q1wo1216210011A&s=09


----------



## Naomeri

GBRforWDW said:


> New race dates added:
> 
> 2022 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend powered by AfterShokz
> November 3 – 6, 2022
> 
> 2023 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
> January 4 – 8, 2023
> 
> 2023 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend presented by CORKCICLE
> February 23 – 26, 2023
> 
> 2023 runDisney Springtime Surprise Weekend
> April 13 – 16, 2023
> 
> Disney Parks Blog post:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...23-season/?CMP=SOC-DPFY22Q1wo1216210011A&s=09


Awesome!


----------



## kps7795

DopeyBadger said:


> This data might be helpful in trying to come up with a ballpark figure (link).  This is the starting position of runners (corrals in 2018) vs their actual finish time.
> 
> View attachment 630515
> 
> So for instance, runners who had a POT for 4:01-4:30 (which was a 1:24-1:35 10 miler or 1:54-2:08 HM) finished the race at expected time about 20% of the time.  And about 50% of runners who had a POT for 4:01-4:30 finished in about 4:30-5:00.  So if you consider yourself an average person experiencing the runDisney race, and have other race times of about 5:30 marathon equivalent or less, then you'll finish about 30-60 min slower than your estimated marathon time based on a POT type submission (other personal historical race).
> 
> At the extreme end, about 90% of runners in each of the different corrals finished in less than 2 hours compared to their estimate.  So for those 4:01-4:30 runners, almost all had finished in 6:00-6:30 or less.
> 
> So in value terms, let's say you ran a 2:15 HM recently.  That would slot you in the 4:30-5:00 POT bucket in previous races.  So if you're average, then assume something like a 5:00-5:30 hour finish.  If you're on the extreme end, you'd finish in 6:30-7:00 hours.
> 
> The amount of runners who drop back in corrals is minimal in comparison to the whole field, so that part is being ignored in my above analysis.


I hope that this doesn't come across as a completely deranged question, but how much time would you estimate that it would add on to your finish time if you stop for every picture stop?  Assuming that I run my expected time which is 4:30, would stopping for every picture


DopeyBadger said:


> #1 - Do what your training plan tells you to.  You chose that training plan for a reason, and the author wrote it in such a way for a reason.  So follow through on the conclusion of what you've been following for the last several months.
> 
> With that out of the way, the taper is going to depend on the distance of the race, and the individual.  Some highlights, the longer the race distance, the more the volume drops proceeding the race.  With little exception, the taper should maintain intensity even though the volume of the plan is dropping.
> 
> -Both a 5k/10k require minimal tapering.  Typically the volume does not change much, but potentially the last workout prior (3-4 days out) is going to be at a slightly lower volume or extended resting intervals.  But since the 5k/10k are short (relatively speaking), it's easier to balance the current volume with being race ready.  A taper for a 5k/10k is more about maintaining that sharpened sword.
> 
> -A HM taper is usually 2-3 weeks.  The volume should fall some during the taper period, but does not need to be as aggressive of a volume drop as a marathon.  The intensity of workouts should remain similar up until about 5-6 days from the race.  The volume of the hard workouts should drop some with the last workout at a slightly lower volume or extended resting intervals.  Depending on the person, some may benefit from strides on the day prior to the event.  This has to do with the tightening of the hamstrings and whether the runner is predominately a Type 1 or Type 2 muscle fiber runner.  The day before the HM should be no more than 60 min and no less than 20 min.  There are some runners who find an off day proceeding the event is better, but that happens less often.
> 
> -Beginner marathon runners, or those who have done let's say four or less, should stick with a traditional 3 week taper.  The taper should drop in volume each week from peak to something like ~85%, ~75%, and then during race week all the mileage during the week excluding the marathon itself should be between 40-60% of peak.  The intensity should remain the same during the taper.  The volume of the hard workouts should drop over time.  A marathon is much more devastating to the mitochondria than the shorter distances, so we need ample time from the last true hard workout.  A good rule of thumb is 10 days out in order to reap the benefits, but recover enough.  A shorter intense workout can occur within 5-6 days of the marathon, but it just needs to be a taste compared to the previous hard workouts in the marathon training, and likely an easier workout than you would see at 5-6 days out from a HM.  Again, the focus for the marathon should be on recovery more than another hard workout to maintain that sharpened sword.  A proper marathon taper has been shown to improve performance by about 3-4%.  For a 4:00 hr runner, that's 7-10 minutes of improvement.  Depending on the person, some may benefit from strides on the day prior to the event.  This has to do with the tightening of the hamstrings and whether the runner is predominately a Type 1 or Type 2 muscle fiber runner.  The day before the M should be no more than 60 min and no less than 20 min.  There are some runners who find an off day proceeding the event is better, but that happens less often.
> 
> -Veteran marathon runners will learn that a taper is not a one size fit all.  While the large majority of runners will do best with a traditional 3-week taper, there is data to suggest that some runners excel on a 4-week or 2-week taper.  So as you gain more experience and learn more about how your body responds to certain kinds of training, and how much recovery is needed before another run, etc, then you can tinker with the taper to illicit a potential higher gain in overall performance.  There are some professional runners who have even found a strange 5-week taper system where they peak super early for the race, then drop volume WAY down, then do some normal training for the last 3 weeks to be their best taper methodology.
> 
> Keep in mind during the marathon taper that you are likely to feel sluggish.  For most it happens about 4-14 days from the race.  Your body is changing over to a mindset of repair/rebuild instead of making new gains.  So what may have felt easier just 7-10 days ago, suddenly feels more difficult.  This is a marathon taper trap.  Do not try to chase that sharpened sword feeling.  Your endurance is what you need and it takes far longer for that to truly fade away.  If the taper is accurately aimed to race day, then about 1-2 days out from the race is when you're going to start to feel much much better.  In fact, I know some runners who don't "feel good" until the morning of the marathon itself.  So trust your cumulative training, and don't sabotage yourself late trying to chase one more hard workout in advance of the marathon.
> 
> The hard part about studying different marathon tapering dynamics is that it's hard to find research subjects for these studies.  In a proper training macrocycle for a year, most runners should limit themselves to two maybe three marathons.  So you're really limited on your attempt numbers in the span of say five years.  That makes it difficult to find study subjects willing to try something "abnormal" from the traditional 3-week taper because you run the risk of losing that 3-4% performance gain.  That's why more often than not, the research on tapers revolves around veteran marathon runners who are looking to squeeze that last ounce of juice from their potential.


That's really interesting.  Once again, you hit the nail on the head regarding the lack of research available.  The data that one can get from a veteran marathon runner can only be extrapolated for the use of a beginner marathon runner.  Nevertheless, thank you for the information.  I can only imagine that it will help A LOT of the people participating next month!


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> I hope that this doesn't come across as a completely deranged question, but how much time would you estimate that it would add on to your finish time if you stop for every picture stop? Assuming that I run my expected time which is 4:30, would stopping for every picture



First thing to do is to throw away any true notion of how fast you can run a marathon, especially if it is your first one.  You'll see race equivalency calculations (like McMillan, Daniels, Hansons, etc.) say that if you can run a HM in X, then you can run a marathon in Y.  That's true for the upper echelon of converters, but for the large majority of people that sets up false hopes.  Only about 6% of runners actually hit that conversion value seen in classic calculators.  And it doesn't matter whether you're a slow runner or a fast runner, the calculation is off for all speeds.  See this link for more details (link).

With that being said, it's hard to make a definitive calculation on how long it would take you to stop at every character stop.  Because I'll assume you put a 4:00-4:30 estimate which means you're going to start with 12-44% of the field ahead of you depending on whether you start at the front of s2 or the back.  Let's assume you start at the front of s2.  At the beginning of the race, you're going to see minimal lines comparatively.  Because you have very few runners ahead of you.  As the race progresses and you continue to stop more and more, those that started behind you will pass you.  Some of those runners stop for nothing, some stop for select characters, and others stop for everything.  Those that stop for everything will likely stay behind you if you also stop for everything, started ahead of them, and are faster than them.  So that's all to say, the lines will start off shorter, and then get progressively longer as more runners catch you.  We also know that about 20% of runners stay pretty close to their seeded time.  So that's not an insignificant number of runners passing you making the course more congested as you go.  Based on the data I posted earlier, I would say it's reasonable to assume an extra 45-75 minutes of time from an ideal performance marathon.  That's not including any potential adjustments for adverse weather conditions.  That does include the potential for stopping for a theme park ride like TOT.  But it's hard to be more accurate than a wide ballpark guess.

I think other runners could more easily give you anecdotal data as to what they perceived to be their ideal marathon fitness level, and how fast they actually fan a Disney marathon with all the picture stops.


----------



## kps7795

DopeyBadger said:


> First thing to do is to throw away any true notion of how fast you can run a marathon, especially if it is your first one.  You'll see race equivalency calculations (like McMillan, Daniels, Hansons, etc.) say that if you can run a HM in X, then you can run a marathon in Y.  That's true for the upper echelon of converters, but for the large majority of people that sets up false hopes.  Only about 6% of runners actually hit that conversion value seen in classic calculators.  And it doesn't matter whether you're a slow runner or a fast runner, the calculation is off for all speeds.  See this link for more details (link).
> 
> With that being said, it's hard to make a definitive calculation on how long it would take you to stop at every character stop.  Because I'll assume you put a 4:00-4:30 estimate which means you're going to start with 12-44% of the field ahead of you depending on whether you start at the front of s2 or the back.  Let's assume you start at the front of s2.  At the beginning of the race, you're going to see minimal lines comparatively.  Because you have very few runners ahead of you.  As the race progresses and you continue to stop more and more, those that started behind you will pass you.  Some of those runners stop for nothing, some stop for select characters, and others stop for everything.  Those that stop for everything will likely stay behind you if you also stop for everything, started ahead of them, and are faster than them.  So that's all to say, the lines will start off shorter, and then get progressively longer as more runners catch you.  We also know that about 20% of runners stay pretty close to their seeded time.  So that's not an insignificant number of runners passing you making the course more congested as you go.  Based on the data I posted earlier, I would say it's reasonable to assume an extra 45-75 minutes of time from an ideal performance marathon.  That's not including any potential adjustments for adverse weather conditions.  That does include the potential for stopping for a theme park ride like TOT.  But it's hard to be more accurate than a wide ballpark guess.
> 
> I think other runners could more easily give you anecdotal data as to what they perceived to be their ideal marathon fitness level, and how fast they actually fan a Disney marathon with all the picture stops.


Once again, thank you for generously sharing your knowledge.  It is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

kps7795 said:


> Assuming that I run my expected time which is 4:30, would stopping for every picture





DopeyBadger said:


> I think other runners could more easily give you anecdotal data as to what they perceived to be their ideal marathon fitness level, and how fast they actually fan a Disney marathon with all the picture stops.



I've only run 1 marathon which was at Disney so I can't help with a comparison there.  

But for half marathons... my anecdotal data from starting close to the front of corral B or C is that stopping for all of the characters (plus 2 real bathrooms) adds about 1 hour.


----------



## Herding_Cats

New thing for me to obsess over today (to distract me from my anxiety): when will they “preview” the race weekend merch/shirts?  DH was looking through the guide last night and saw the pic of the spirit jersey (an older one) and told me I should get one when we are there.  That sweet man didn’t know that was the whole reason we are going directly from MCO to the expo Wednesday morning. He’s also disappointed they don’t have a magnet for people running both the 5k and 10k (like the challenge distance magnets.)

W&D was previewed 8 days from the opening of the expo (oct 29) which I think puts us at Dec 29 if MW follows the same pattern. But the event guide for MW was released something like 10 days sooner than it was for W&D so who knows!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> W&D was previewed 8 days from the opening of the expo (oct 29) which I think puts us at Dec 29 if MW follows the same pattern. But the event guide for MW was released something like 10 days sooner than it was for W&D so who knows!



Typically the preview is within a week of the expo.  So I wouldn't expect it any sooner than 12/29 based on past history.  Some years it has come the day before the expo.


----------



## Herding_Cats

DopeyBadger said:


> Typically the preview is within a week of the expo.  So I wouldn't expect it any sooner than 12/29 based on past history.  Some years it has come the day before the expo.


I’m not that patient. 

This spirit jersey needs to be so fabulous I need to buy one to wear and a backup for when I wear the first one out. Just kidding. But maybe not kidding.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m not that patient.
> 
> This spirit jersey needs to be so fabulous I need to buy one to wear and a backup for when I wear the first one out. Just kidding. But maybe not kidding.



You are not alone in thinking about needing a back-up!  

I'm hoping for a pretty tervis water bottle and a jacket for DH that he would actually want to wear!  Also, hoping that the Dooney bag is ugly so that I'm not tempted to get it.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I agree with DopeyBadger's analytics, i.e. that the photo op lines will get longer as the day progresses, so the faster runners / earlier starters should (in theory) have some shorter lines and be able to get their pics and keep moving.
As for riding ToT, I'm hoping that begging might work.  ("Hey, brother.  Can you spare a lone-rider space for a poor runner trying to stay ahead of the sweepers?")

Tapering - Since I'm still trying to get below the 200lb threshold, I'll keep up with my every-other-day runs through the end of the year, weather permitting.  My guess is that weather and time with the family will create some tapering regardless.  I did 6 miles on Sunday on the flat-ish greenway with no walking or stopping and that will work for me, as noted in earlier posts.  Easy runs on Thur and Fri, and a Galloway-style mix of running with walk breaks at the water stops on Sat.  Sunday....  run, walk, take breathers while waiting for photo ops.

Which leads to.....
I did 4 miles today on my neighborhood course with the two hills (thank you 63-degree weather) and did 4.0 miles in 40 minutes!!!
To put it in perspective, on that some course, it was 12+ minute miles back in August and dropping down to ten-and-a-half minute miles in October.   It's nice to have tangible progress.


----------



## Kerry1957

A bit late to the party.....

RACE - "Just" the Marathon.
NAME - Kerry
DIS'er name - Kerry1957
Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible
Bib# - TBD
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:01-4:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle, or I may drop back a corral to run with the "not-so-fast" group
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early bird
Expected Race Pace - 13:30


----------



## Jason Bryer

Saw this post about attempting to discourage resellers. Wish they would do something about race merchandise.
https://*****.com/2021/12/no-discou...lt-collection-merchandise-due-to-guest-abuse/


----------



## MissLiss279

Jason Bryer said:


> Saw this post about attempting to discourage resellers. Wish they would do something about race merchandise.
> https://*****.com/2021/12/no-discou...lt-collection-merchandise-due-to-guest-abuse/.


The stars means that it is a website that the DIS doesn’t allow. I would probably remove what’s in parentheses to not get flagged by them.)


----------



## Sara W

I'm running the Galloway half marathon this weekend so I can get support on my 20 mi long run. REALLY hoping I don't fall into that race mentality and use it for what it is (course support for the majority of my long run). The best part - paper jackets at the finish! Mark that off my to-do list to pick up before the marathon. Now I just need to sweet talk my husband into meeting me at the finish so I don't have to carry all this stuff for the last 7 miles.


----------



## Tall Todd

Why can't they finish up the Event Guide? I wanna see the expo exhibitor list and what Disney Springs Discounts will be available in the 'virtual goody bag.' Bah, rant over.


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I agree with DopeyBadger's analytics, i.e. that the photo op lines will get longer as the day progresses, so the faster runners / earlier starters should (in theory) have some shorter lines and be able to get their pics and keep moving.
> As for riding ToT, I'm hoping that begging might work.  ("Hey, brother.  Can you spare a lone-rider space for a poor runner trying to stay ahead of the sweepers?")
> 
> Tapering - Since I'm still trying to get below the 200lb threshold, I'll keep up with my every-other-day runs through the end of the year, weather permitting.  My guess is that weather and time with the family will create some tapering regardless.  I did 6 miles on Sunday on the flat-ish greenway with no walking or stopping and that will work for me, as noted in earlier posts.  Easy runs on Thur and Fri, and a Galloway-style mix of running with walk breaks at the water stops on Sat.  Sunday....  run, walk, take breathers while waiting for photo ops.
> 
> Which leads to.....
> I did 4 miles today on my neighborhood course with the two hills (thank you 63-degree weather) and did 4.0 miles in 40 minutes!!!
> To put it in perspective, on that some course, it was 12+ minute miles back in August and dropping down to ten-and-a-half minute miles in October.   It's nice to have tangible progress.


That's really great.  There's nothing like seeing actual progress to keep you motivated and excited about running.


----------



## Jason Bryer

MissLiss279 said:


> The stars means that it is a website that the DIS doesn’t allow. I would probably remove what’s in parentheses to not get flagged by them.)



Thanks. Is there a post I should that provides some rules? I did some Googling but didn't find anything.


----------



## MissLiss279

Jason Bryer said:


> Thanks. Is there a post I should that provides some rules? I did some Googling but didn't find anything.


I have seen moderators say to post the web address like you did, and if it has ***s then it is a website that is blocked and cannot be discussed.
I found this page: https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

And if you scroll down, this is what is posted:


----------



## BigEeyore

DopeyBadger said:


> Keep in mind during the marathon taper that you are likely to feel sluggish. For most it happens about 4-14 days from the race. Your body is changing over to a mindset of repair/rebuild instead of making new gains. So what may have felt easier just 7-10 days ago, suddenly feels more difficult.


Thank you for this reminder! This always happens to me, and I always start to doubt myself - it's good to know why and to just trust the training I've put in!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Tall Todd said:


> Why can't they finish up the Event Guide? I wanna see the expo exhibitor list and what Disney Springs Discounts will be available in the 'virtual goody bag.' Bah, rant over.


I was looking at the Expo info and they mention a "Check-in pass".   Is this something that gets emailed to us? Snail mailed?   Maybe I'm just overlooking where this is explained, but I don't see anything.


----------



## 1lilspark

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I was looking at the Expo info and they mention a "Check-in pass".   Is this something that gets emailed to us? Snail mailed?   Maybe I'm just overlooking where this is explained, but I don't see anything.


If it's like W&D you will get an Email and than take a screenshot


----------



## Herding_Cats

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I was looking at the Expo info and they mention a "Check-in pass".   Is this something that gets emailed to us? Snail mailed?   Maybe I'm just overlooking where this is explained, but I don't see anything.



This was from the W&D thread.


lukemorenus said:


> *NEW! Digital Waiver Form *
> All weekend participants MUST complete a waiver form prior to arrival.  And new this year, you can complete it digitally.  A parent or legal guardian will need to sign a waiver for any participant under 18.
> 
> To sign your digital participant waiver and save time at the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo, you will need to log in to your _run_Disney Account.
> Select “View & Sign Your Documents” in the important reminders section or select the race weekend from your registrations
> Select “View Your Registration” and then select “Your Documents”
> Once you have read the complete waiver, you will agree to sign the waiver electronically and then type your full name.  Please note, your name must match the name used during the time of registration
> Once you have signed your waiver, you will have the option to download or email yourself a copy
> *Expo Check-in Pass*
> Your Expo Check-in Pass will be needed at the _run_Disney Health and Fitness Expo to pick up your race bib. Your Expo Check-in Pass will be available to you on November 1 on your _run_Disney Account.  Bring a printed or digital copy of your Expo Check-In Pass and a valid photo I.D. to the r_un_Disney Health & Fitness Expo to pick up your race bib.



So if i remember correctly, the check-in pass had a bib number (but not start group.). And if you had trouble with your waiver it was easy to correct at the expo (they had stacks of paper waivers available in the yt video I saw)


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> This was from the W&D thread.
> 
> 
> So if i remember correctly, the check-in pass had a bib number (but not start group.). And if you had trouble with your waiver it was easy to correct at the expo (they had stacks of paper waivers available in the yt video I saw)


I found it after an email search (and naturally after posting the question).   Looks like Jan 3rd is the answer.

*Expo Check-in Pass* – Your Expo Check-in Pass for each event you are  participating in will be needed at the _run_Disney Health & Fitness Expo to pick up your Runners Packet.  Your family and friends are welcome to join you at the Expo too!  Your Expo Check-in Pass will be available to you on January  3, through your _run_Disney account.


----------



## PrincessV

Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.

(I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)



I don’t have an answer for your core question, but I do hope you find your mental footing before race weekend. It would be a shame to let all your prep fall by the wayside. Sometimes I find physical effort and exhaustion to be good counter to mental or emotional exhaustion. Do what’s right for you, I’ll just be hoping whatever path you take leads you to a peaceful place.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

camaker said:


> I don’t have an answer for your core question, but I do hope you find your mental footing before race weekend. It would be a shame to let all your prep fall by the wayside. Sometimes I find physical effort and exhaustion to be good counter to mental or emotional exhaustion. Do what’s right for you, I’ll just be hoping whatever path you take leads you to a peaceful place.


Dittos to the above.  And to add on, the whole reason that I started back to running as much and then to training was that the physical exertion helped clear my head after a day of dealing with all the [manure] from work and life.  I've had plenty of runs where I started off feeling ticked at the world and felt much better afterward.


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)


Maybe Coronado Springs (I’m not really sure if you could cross the road very well right there or not) - and then hop on a runDisney bus to the finish line??
Or Animal Kingdom, bus to resort, then runDisney bus??


----------



## Baloo in MI

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)


I don’t have a good suggestion about where to DNF.  But I did want to say that you are often a wonderful source of support and encouragement on the boards.  I’d like to follow your example and just say - do what is best for you.  Ultimately we run for ourselves and if the experience is not worth it calling it a day might be best.  But I do hope that the spirit and energy of MW helps you to feel the desire to finish.  I will cheer you on either way!


----------



## jmasgat

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)



Sorry that you may be thinking about this.  Poly/GF are around mile 9 outbound and between mile 12/13 headed back inbound.  Anyplace else, I'd suggest Uber/Lyft, but the question is how/if they would be able to get you closer to where your car is parked. Depends on whether the cast members handling parking are sympathetic.


----------



## PrincessV

You are all amazing - THANK YOU! For some great ideas, and for the incredibly kind support. I don't want to share the details in a public space, but running has long been my outlet for stress and the best thing I can do for my mental and emotional health, but I had my life upended out of nowhere thanks to several massive crises, one on top of the other, over the last couple months and it's taken a toll on me physically: the lack of sleep, inadequate eating, and constant state of fight-or-flight has resulted in bone-deep exhaustion. Training has felt pretty awful... and if you've known me here for a while, you know that I usually LOVE the training more than the racing! Instead of things settling down lately, as I'd hoped, it's gotten worse. I've got some time off coming up ahead of race weekend, and I'm hoping that will help: my sole focus then will be rest and recovery. But if it doesn't help, and the marathon feels more like punishment than prize, I want to give myself permission to let it go - and I need a plan in mind to make that happen. And now I've got one, so thank you!! 

ETA: my biggest concern if I DNF is getting food in me - my glucose tends to plunge dangerously once I stop running. But it just occurred to me that I don't _need _to get back to my resort to eat, only to a place that serves food! So any resort or park is a place to eat and sit, and I can get back to the car eventually via WDW transport.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am not confident I will have the wiggle room for pictures but this sounds very useful! I reallyyy want to meet Peter Pan.


Keep in mind that characters will vary during each race and can change up on you. During 2020, the DIS group said that Belle was in France for marathon runners. Turns out that she was alternating with Sleeping Beauty. So while my timing was fortunate enough to get a picture with both, someone just a few minutes before or after me might have only gotten a photo with one of them. For what it's worth, the only park I've ever seen Peter Pan at is Disneyland.


kps7795 said:


> I hope that this doesn't come across as a completely deranged question, but how much time would you estimate that it would add on to your finish time if you stop for every picture stop? Assuming that I run my expected time which is 4:30, would stopping for every picture


While I think that your projected time is fast enough to stop for most, if not all the characters and not be swept if you're in a high enough corral, the trick to this question is that wait times will vary depending on the popularity and/or rarity of the characters. Rarity can also take place in that common characters from say Cinderella can all be together for group photos or you may sometimes be able to get a photo with two different princesses from two different movies. Also keep in mind that sometimes the characters are on break, but will come back in 2 or 3 minutes and you can choose to wait for them or not. I've seen character lines that were estimated to be 20 minutes and I've seen character lines that were maybe 2 minutes.


PrincessV said:


> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)


I just wanted to chime in and say that I hope you feel better about everything and find the place where you need to be at to have an enjoyable race experience. I think your posts are insightful and I too appreciate your thoughts. Having once run a race where I was in a rough place mentally, that was a long and brutal race. I was sorely tempted to take the 10K instead of the half that I registered and trained for because I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## cburnett11

RACE - 5K
NAME - Craig
DIS'er name - cburnett11
Costume/Clothing - normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - less than 8:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - Probably ~8:00, although it could be faster

RACE - 10K
NAME - Craig
DIS'er name - cburnett11
Costume/Clothing - normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - less than 8:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Middle
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace -  Probably ~8:00


RACE - HM
NAME - Craig
DIS'er name - cburnett11
Costume/Clothing -normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - POT 3:27:35 Full
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - I may run with a friend and that could range from PR or fun run. Let's say 9:09 for now

RACE - Full
NAME - Craig & Selinda (wife)
DIS'er name - cburnett11
Costume/Clothing - normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - Wife estimated 4:59, so we will be starting in her corral
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - Training a little behind.  We are doing this together and hoping to be close to 5:15


----------



## Kerry1957

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)


Is getting the medal at all important to you? I may be wrong, but I think I have read on these boards that the folks that ride the sweep bus back to the finish still receive medals. In the overall scheme of things this may well be a very minor consideration, but hopefully worth mentioning. You could also just sell it on eBay for $100+ as well.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.


----------



## camaker

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.



It will be as fun as we make it. Wine & Dine was a great time and no new restrictions have been implemented since then (thus far, at least).


----------



## JamieDen

RACE - *Full*
NAME - *Jamie & Amber*
DIS'er name - *JamieDen*
Costume/Clothing - *Cruella & Maleficent or Anna & Elsa*
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - *4:31-5:00*
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) *No*
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) *Maybe*
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - *Front*
Early Bird or Late Arriver - *Early*
Expected Race Pace - *12:00 when running, but stopping at most character stops*


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.


This close to the event, there will likely (hopefully) be little change.  The requirement for masking indoors is already annoying enough, but things down south have been back to fairly normal, as compared to up north.  I am planning on being there and having as much fun as possible, as normally as possible.


----------



## Jason Bryer

PrincessV said:


> You are all amazing - THANK YOU! For some great ideas, and for the incredibly kind support. I don't want to share the details in a public space, but running has long been my outlet for stress and the best thing I can do for my mental and emotional health, but I had my life upended out of nowhere thanks to several massive crises, one on top of the other, over the last couple months and it's taken a toll on me physically: the lack of sleep, inadequate eating, and constant state of fight-or-flight has resulted in bone-deep exhaustion. Training has felt pretty awful... and if you've known me here for a while, you know that I usually LOVE the training more than the racing! Instead of things settling down lately, as I'd hoped, it's gotten worse. I've got some time off coming up ahead of race weekend, and I'm hoping that will help: my sole focus then will be rest and recovery. But if it doesn't help, and the marathon feels more like punishment than prize, I want to give myself permission to let it go - and I need a plan in mind to make that happen. And now I've got one, so thank you!!
> 
> ETA: my biggest concern if I DNF is getting food in me - my glucose tends to plunge dangerously once I stop running. But it just occurred to me that I don't _need _to get back to my resort to eat, only to a place that serves food! So any resort or park is a place to eat and sit, and I can get back to the car eventually via WDW transport.



Have you thought about joining the Goof Troop and using their energy go get across the finish line? No pressure, we all encounter tough life situations, but I have to believe this group would be happy to help you.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Jason Bryer said:


> the Goof Troop


What is the Goof Troop?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

PrincessV said:


> You are all amazing - THANK YOU! For some great ideas, and for the incredibly kind support. I don't want to share the details in a public space, but running has long been my outlet for stress and the best thing I can do for my mental and emotional health, but I had my life upended out of nowhere thanks to several massive crises, one on top of the other, over the last couple months and it's taken a toll on me physically: the lack of sleep, inadequate eating, and constant state of fight-or-flight has resulted in bone-deep exhaustion. Training has felt pretty awful... and if you've known me here for a while, you know that I usually LOVE the training more than the racing! Instead of things settling down lately, as I'd hoped, it's gotten worse. I've got some time off coming up ahead of race weekend, and I'm hoping that will help: my sole focus then will be rest and recovery. But if it doesn't help, and the marathon feels more like punishment than prize, I want to give myself permission to let it go - and I need a plan in mind to make that happen. And now I've got one, so thank you!!
> 
> ETA: my biggest concern if I DNF is getting food in me - my glucose tends to plunge dangerously once I stop running. But it just occurred to me that I don't _need _to get back to my resort to eat, only to a place that serves food! So any resort or park is a place to eat and sit, and I can get back to the car eventually via WDW transport.


You have to do what is right for you, and take extra care of yourself when times are tough. Please know that there will be a lot of us out there on the course, ready to offer support or company if you need either. I hope things start turning around soon, and your upcoming time off will be rejuvenating for you, both physically and mentally. I’m sorry you’ve had a rough time lately, and hope things are better soon.


----------



## steph0808

PrincessV said:


> You are all amazing - THANK YOU! For some great ideas, and for the incredibly kind support. I don't want to share the details in a public space, but running has long been my outlet for stress and the best thing I can do for my mental and emotional health, but I had my life upended out of nowhere thanks to several massive crises, one on top of the other, over the last couple months and it's taken a toll on me physically: the lack of sleep, inadequate eating, and constant state of fight-or-flight has resulted in bone-deep exhaustion. Training has felt pretty awful... and if you've known me here for a while, you know that I usually LOVE the training more than the racing! Instead of things settling down lately, as I'd hoped, it's gotten worse. I've got some time off coming up ahead of race weekend, and I'm hoping that will help: my sole focus then will be rest and recovery. But if it doesn't help, and the marathon feels more like punishment than prize, I want to give myself permission to let it go - and I need a plan in mind to make that happen. And now I've got one, so thank you!!
> 
> ETA: my biggest concern if I DNF is getting food in me - my glucose tends to plunge dangerously once I stop running. But it just occurred to me that I don't _need _to get back to my resort to eat, only to a place that serves food! So any resort or park is a place to eat and sit, and I can get back to the car eventually via WDW transport.



I can't comment on the best place to drop out, but I wanted to say that if you need someone to run with to keep your mind off the sh!tty stuff that has been going on, I'm available. Whether that involves me yabbering away like a monkey or just quietly running beside you, I'm always solo for the marathon, so I am more than happy to assist.


----------



## 1lilspark

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.


I am feeling anxious as well though I think unless things take such a sharp turn that we are back to square one  I think worst case sinario at this time will be outdoor masking reinstated when not actively on course and/or that character sightings will be limited to just distanced waves and no photos just to move runners along

my first half (non Disney) in late February however I wouldn’t be shocked if it’s delayed or virtual again


----------



## FFigawi

lookingforsunshine said:


> What is the Goof Troop?



The people to blame for the shenanigans you pull during marathon weekend. 

It’s a bunch of friends and people from this board who get together during marathon weekend to meet up before the races, run the races together, go to happy hour on Friday, regroup after the races for parking lot beers, and generally make the running as fun as it can be. @lhermiston will be the ringleader this year.


----------



## rundisfan

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)



I had a friend do exactly this at the princess half one year - hopped on the monorail at the Poly and was waiting at the finish line when I got done.  He didn't seem to have any issues getting back to Epcot.

As someone else pointed out, if getting the medal is important to you then wait for the parade bus.


----------



## Herding_Cats

double post


----------



## Herding_Cats

lookingforsunshine said:


> What is the Goof Troop?





FFigawi said:


> The people to blame for the shenanigans you pull during marathon weekend.
> 
> It’s a bunch of friends and people from this board who get together during marathon weekend to meet up before the races, run the races together, go to happy hour on Friday, regroup after the races for parking lot beers, and generally make the running as fun as it can be. @lhermiston will be the ringleader this year.



additionally, my understanding is that the goof troop runs somewhere between 8-9:00ish min/miles 10-12:00min/miles when they are running and not up to their hijinx.

but I could be complete wrong (spoiler alert, I was and have updated it.) Just looking at the times they put in their info things for the master spreadsheet, expected run paces, etc. makes it seem like this is a faster group.


----------



## Livelovedance

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.


I’m getting a little concerned about being in such a large crowd again. The last time I was in a crowd like that was Princess 2020, right before everything changed. Like you, I don’t think the event will be canceled, but I’m hoping my nervousness doesn’t cause me to bring my own dark cloud over the race. Running gave me the opportunity to find happiness again during the pandemic, so I’ve been looking forward to celebrating that during MW. For now I’m just continuing to do what I can do, and hoping for the best.


----------



## FFigawi

Herding_Cats said:


> additionally, my understanding is that the goof troop runs somewhere between 8-9:00ish min/miles when they are running and not up to their hijinx.
> 
> but I could be complete wrong. Just looking at the times they put in their info things for the master spreadsheet, expected run paces, etc. makes it seem like this is a faster group.



You're completely wrong. Most of the people in the Goof Troop run 10-12 minute miles.


----------



## Kerry1957

FFigawi said:


> You're completely wrong. Most of the people in the Goof Troop run 10-12 minute miles.


Although John is correct about the 10-12 minute pace, that is still a bit fast for some of us. About a hundred or more pages back there was some fun discussion about also having a "not-so-fast" group that would replicate some of the Goof Troop shenanigans and join them for the off course activities. I hope that when the @DopeyBadger spreadsheet is published there will be a group of like minded runners more in the 13-14? minute mile pace.


----------



## leaf44

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.



As a public health professional it’s weighing on me too. I’m not going to start a war about this, so if you don’t agree please just leave this statement be, but the best thing everyone can do before this event is get boosted. I’m hoping it doesn’t get canceled too, I could really use some fun, but I’ve had to make some really difficult choices for the college where I work in the last couple days so I’m also mentally preparing myself.


----------



## jmasgat

I am in a complete funk today.  Somehow, while nursing my calf issue, I have completely screwed up my hip--and no I don't believe I have changed anything about how I run.  I don't know where this latest came from. So now my entire right leg has decided it just doesn't want to play anymore.

Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles?  I'm thinking that may be all I get.  So my plans of running with any group may be out the window.  I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> I am in a complete funk today.  Somehow, while nursing my calf issue, I have completely screwed up my hip--and no I don't believe I have changed anything about how I run.  I don't know where this latest came from. So now my entire right leg has decided it just doesn't want to play anymore.
> 
> Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles?  I'm thinking that may be all I get.  So my plans of running with any group may be out the window.  I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".



My first marathon was run based on a long run of 11 or 12 miles and having never run more than a half marathon before. I was rehabbing a torn hamstring and my PT had limited me to 1:00/3:00 intervals to protect it. My advice is to honestly assess if you’re going to do long term damage by running the race. If yes, then consider skipping it, as painful as that decision might be.  If no, then set an interval structure that you think will be as comfortable for it as possible. Evaluate as the race goes on and be ready to adjust the intervals as needed.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Livelovedance said:


> I’m getting a little concerned about being in such a large crowd again. The last time I was in a crowd like that was Princess 2020, right before everything changed. Like you, I don’t think the event will be canceled, but I’m hoping my nervousness doesn’t cause me to bring my own dark cloud over the race. Running gave me the opportunity to find happiness again during the pandemic, so I’ve been looking forward to celebrating that during MW. For now I’m just continuing to do what I can do, and hoping for the best.


i don't have any concern about the crowds at the races outdoors. Honestly, with the new variant, hotels are a MUCH higher risk than standing around and running outside. If I was a local and driving in, I wouldn't' even be that stressed but from people traveling in from all over the country, a lot more to think about and it is depressing considering sans some minor weather, Wine and Dine went off without a hitch. Florida will probably be ramping about that time from everyone traveling down this week from the NE that have it and don't even know it. I put the chances of them cancelling at 0, but I am interested to see if they give people the option to go virtual because honestly it will take some people years to accept this is just going to be a thing going forward and very few people have the same exact level of risk at any given time.


----------



## Herding_Cats

FFigawi said:


> You're completely wrong. Most of the people in the Goof Troop run 10-12 minute miles.


Yeah I knew it was a lot faster than I run, just wasn’t sure how much faster.


----------



## pluto377

Having a rough week over here too.  Did my long run Wednesday and got my booster a few hours after.  Felt horrible all day Thursday, fever, chills, sweating. Woke up yesterday with my armpit swollen to the size of an orange and also painful.  Today I've got an itchy rash at the injection site and still the swelling.  I know all my hard work is done and missing a few runs this week won't ruin anything, but I'm so frustrated that I've put in all this hard work and I feel like it's falling apart at the last minute.  Coupled with general COVID fatigue and constant anxiety about the new variant I'm just feeling crappy.  Trying to get some rest today and hopefully tomorrow will be better and I'll be able to get back on track.  Hang in there everyone!


----------



## garneska

jmasgat said:


> I am in a complete funk today.  Somehow, while nursing my calf issue, I have completely screwed up my hip--and no I don't believe I have changed anything about how I run.  I don't know where this latest came from. So now my entire right leg has decided it just doesn't want to play anymore.
> 
> Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles?  I'm thinking that may be all I get.  So my plans of running with any group may be out the window.  I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".


I feel you Maura. It’s been a crappy training cycle for me.  I am hoping for 150 minutes of running tomorrow.  Normally that would be about 16 miles.  Right now if I cover 13 miles I will be happy. I did see my PT yesterday so today everything is quite sore. She recommended me to do a run walk.  It’s just not something I normally do.  Still toying with the idea for tomorrow.  I am hoping to get a start group of S1 and was gonna run with @camaker but I am thinking you and I can be the ”too injured“ group.  Yes my right side is a complete wreck.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

jmasgat said:


> I am in a complete funk today.  Somehow, while nursing my calf issue, I have completely screwed up my hip--and no I don't believe I have changed anything about how I run.  I don't know where this latest came from. So now my entire right leg has decided it just doesn't want to play anymore.
> 
> Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles?  I'm thinking that may be all I get.  So my plans of running with any group may be out the window.  I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".


11 miles is nearly half, and plenty long enough for the marathon.  IMHO, you're better off taking it easy and letting the body repair itself for 4-5 (or until things feel right), and then doing a short run or two.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

leaf44 said:


> As a public health professional it’s weighing on me too. I’m not going to start a war about this, so if you don’t agree please just leave this statement be, but the best thing everyone can do before this event is get boosted. I’m hoping it doesn’t get canceled too, I could really use some fun, but I’ve had to make some really difficult choices for the college where I work in the last couple days so I’m also mentally preparing myself.


I got boosted 2 weeks ago and everyone I’m going with is also boosted, so I really hope our risk is low. I’m doing all I can and really don’t know what else to do. I will also be planning to mask in the corrals.


----------



## GreatLakes

On marathon weekend I'll be boosted and have under 30 days post-infection so I will also have those antibodies.  I'll still mask up indoors though.


----------



## CP3uhoh

GreatLakes said:


> On marathon weekend I'll be boosted and have under 30 days post-infection so I will also have those antibodies.  I'll still mask up indoors though.


behold, the safest person in America!


----------



## jrsharp21

pluto377 said:


> Having a rough week over here too.  Did my long run Wednesday and got my booster a few hours after.  Felt horrible all day Thursday, fever, chills, sweating. Woke up yesterday with my armpit swollen to the size of an orange and also painful.  Today I've got an itchy rash at the injection site and still the swelling.  I know all my hard work is done and missing a few runs this week won't ruin anything, but I'm so frustrated that I've put in all this hard work and I feel like it's falling apart at the last minute.  Coupled with general COVID fatigue and constant anxiety about the new variant I'm just feeling crappy.  Trying to get some rest today and hopefully tomorrow will be better and I'll be able to get back on track.  Hang in there everyone!



I had the same reaction to my booster. It took about 2 days for the aches to go away. About five days for the arm pit swelling to disappear and the rash lasted about a week.


----------



## flav

kps7795 said:


> I hope that this doesn't come across as a completely deranged question, but how much time would you estimate that it would add on to your finish time if you stop for every picture stop? Assuming that I run my expected time which is 4:30, would stopping for every picture


Many already have answered this question but here is my experience from running Dopey 2020. I was a less than 2h half-marathoner and a circa 4:30h marathoner when I got there. I was in the first wave (A) for the 5k/10k and the third (C) for the HM/M. I stopped at every picture stop plus some bathroom breaks and walked the water/fuel stations. DD was with me for the 5k/10k. The marathon was extremely hot but I did not get to short-cut the course i.e I ran the Full thing.

My times are my personal worst by far, even compared to my other runDisney races (10k and my first HM in 2017):
5k: 00:58
10k: 01:29
HM: 03:39
M: 06:20

Have fun!


----------



## happ

Better late than never. 
RACE - Half
DIS'er name - happ
Costume/Clothing - Mary Poppins
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 2:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Not sure
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Not sure
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 12:30ish


----------



## The Expert

Kerry1957 said:


> Although John is correct about the 10-12 minute pace, that is still a bit fast for some of us. About a hundred or more pages back there was some fun discussion about also having a "not-so-fast" group that would replicate some of the Goof Troop shenanigans and join them for the off course activities. I hope that when the @DopeyBadger spreadsheet is published there will be a group of like minded runners more in the 13-14? minute mile pace.



Looking forward to it after having serious FOMO at being a bit (or a lot) too slow for the Goof Troop antics in 2020!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I believe Disney is full speed ahead on not cancelling or closing anything. It cost them too much money for them to even consider the same type of action again. So I’d be shocked if anything happened with Marathon Weekend outside of mask/distancing tweaks.

Training has been beyond a disaster for me this year. We’ve been lower staffed at the same time as I’ve assumed a larger role and I’ve been exhausted for most of the year. It’s a bad excuse. I could’ve and should’ve done better with my training but I’m just going to be going as far as I can on Marathon Weekend. I should be good for the first three races but the Marathon is not something I feel prepared for right now. I’m just going to do what I can and have as much fun as possible in the process.


----------



## Livelovedance

jmasgat said:


> I am in a complete funk today.  Somehow, while nursing my calf issue, I have completely screwed up my hip--and no I don't believe I have changed anything about how I run.  I don't know where this latest came from. So now my entire right leg has decided it just doesn't want to play anymore.
> 
> Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles?  I'm thinking that may be all I get.  So my plans of running with any group may be out the window.  I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".


I have 0 marathon experience, but I’m on the tail end of a DopeyBadger marathon plan and my longest run is 11 miles. I hope the next couple weeks are kind to you and you have a safe start and finish!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Wrapped up my half simulation today, as part of my Dopey Sim.  We got about 3 inches of snow over night so it made for a tough run, even at a slow pace.  Tomorrow I need to get out and do the Marathon sim, currently dreading it!  But going to stick to my intervals, down shift and plug away.  Plus views like this help!

Sending good thoughts out to you all as we near the end of training plans, work through the taper, get anxious about injuries (I noticed a sore right ankle at end of run today - my surgically repaired ankle…) and finalize outfits, pack and travel.  Just know we can do this (that is what I keep telling myself).


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m just going to do what I can and have as much fun as possible in the process.



me too!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 16 days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

There are less than two weeks left in the year. And what a year it’s been. Folks on this board have battled illness, injuries, personal or professional struggles or significant life changes. Uncertainty looms. But we’ve made it this far and next month, we’re going to toe the line for some races together - countless RunDisney maniacs with an itch to wake up way too early and pound some pavement.

It’s evident some folks are still struggling, but even making it this far is worthy of celebrating. Whether you can run 26 miles or 3.1, you’re doing more than most people. So for this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what are you proud of this year?

2021 was a year of personal and professional change for me and Marathon Weekend was always the carrot on the stick for me. I didn’t do it alone, but I’m proud of the mental fortitude I displayed this year. I’m proud to have finished the Chicago Marathon. I’m proud to pass the 1,000-mile mark again this year after setbacks in 2020. I’m proud that after two crappy years I can still find so much to laugh and smile about. I’m proud to be boosted for myself and for others.

I’m proud to be part of this community.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## LSUfan4444

PrincessV said:


> Random marathon question: any thoughts on best spots to stop if one opts to DNF and does not want to wait around for the sweep? The key point here is that my car will be at EP, in the race parking area, not normal EP parking - so taking a bus from a resort or park to EP isn't idea, as if I've decided not to finish, I really also won't want to hike a mile from the EP bus depot to my car, lol! I'm thinking the Poly or Grand are good, as I can monorail back... everything else seems prohibitive, but maybe there's an angle I've not seen yet.
> 
> (I'm "fine": not injured or anything. Life has been epically cruel recently, I'm mentally exhausted, and my heart just isn't in this at all - I won't force myself to finish if I'm not feeling it and I tend to not think well during a marathon; I'd like to have a plan in place, just in case.)


Ive  bailed at the Grand before. Enjoyed the morning run and up min street then when I had enough just walked off into the grand and took the monorail just like you were saying.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: It's almost embarrassing how good a year I had, given what some folks on these boards, and so many people I know irl, have dealt with.
I lost over 20 lbs over winter 2020-2021 and had an *amazing* running year in 2021!
Unofficial PR in the half, in the virtual Princess in February, by about 3 min
PR in the 10 mile in May, by about 10 minutes! And got an age group award in this small-field race, a first for me
PR in the 10k by about 5 minutes! And got a PoT for the Princess Half, with the more stringent standards, which I never would have thought possible for me
PR in the 10 mile in October, by about 7 sec from the previous PR in May. But I'll take it
And the Big Kahuna was a huge PR in the Philly Marathon in November, 30 minutes over my previous time and *finally* broke 5 hours in the marathon!
It was a huge running year and I'm going to take my victory lap at MW running Goofy. Thank you Billy (DopeyBadger)!

PS I also got promoted this year at work
A few personal triumphs for my disabled DS made this year the most special. I'd of course give up all the running for that. But I got both!


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I started working with a coach this year, both for my IT band and for extending my running interval. I’ve made a lot of progress on both and I feel very strong for this race!  I even did a two-mile Christmas lights run this past week and I didn’t stop once for a walking interval.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD: I’m proud that I finally found and stuck to a fitness routine for more than a month or two (11.5 months and counting) and that I’ve lost 37 pounds since Halloween 2020.  I’m not so much proud as I am amazed to discover that I enjoy running and I so much better at it than I was when I was in school.

Everyone on these boards is so great, and without all your stories and advice, I don’t think I would be as far as I am (and I certainly wouldn’t be doing crazy things like running half marathons or signing up for races in the middle of a Minnesota winter! )


----------



## lookingforsunshine

SAFD: This year, I backpacked the Trans-Catalina Trail— my first “thru hike.” It was about 40 miles and 10,000+ feet of elevation gain! I did it in 5 days with 30 lbs on my back. It was super difficult but beautiful and fun.

I also got my dream job this year— it sort of fell into my lap at a time I desperately needed it. The position was only contracted through May 2022 but I just learned this week that they are extending it another year so that makes me so happy!

I also have read 85 books so far (which is honestly less than usual, lol. But still good.)

I have a lot to work on in 2022– I definitely have been in a funk most of this year. But it is good to celebrate what I can.


----------



## Grabnar

Barca33Runner said:


> I believe Disney is full speed ahead on not cancelling or closing anything. It cost them too much money for them to even consider the same type of action again. So I’d be shocked if anything happened with Marathon Weekend outside of mask/distancing tweaks.
> 
> Training has been beyond a disaster for me this year. We’ve been lower staffed at the same time as I’ve assumed a larger role and I’ve been exhausted for most of the year. It’s a bad excuse. I could’ve and should’ve done better with my training but I’m just going to be going as far as I can on Marathon Weekend. I should be good for the first three races but the Marathon is not something I feel prepared for right now. I’m just going to do what I can and have as much fun as possible in the process.


Any thoughts on if they'll allow transfers to a virtual option? I'm getting a bit twitchy seeing how things are rolling through my friend group right now.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’m proud of a few things:

- My family all doing the right things so we could have our reunion last summer to celebrate my grandmother's 104th birthday
- My cycling crew growing from 6 to 50+ people and topping off the year with a Christmas ride around Dubai
- Dropping my average swim speed to 1:45/100m
- Getting another sub-2 PoT half on more cycling & swimming than running


----------



## Barca33Runner

Grabnar said:


> Any thoughts on if they'll allow transfers to a virtual option? I'm getting a bit twitchy seeing how things are rolling through my friend group right now.



I don’t have any inside info on either Disney at large or rD, those are just my personal impressions based on Disney’s actions the last couple years. Outside of the purely financial aspect of shutting things down it is clearly much more difficult to get the machine moving again than it was to stop it; I don’t think they want to go through that process again even on a smaller level.

A shift to virtual option is something that I would still see as plausible. Disney keeps the money and logistically I don’t think it would be too prohibitive to add a few more shipments to the ones they will already be sending out for people who opted for virtual from the start. I wouldn’t count on it, but it’s something they could do without impacting business too negatively.


----------



## 1lilspark

Grabnar said:


> Any thoughts on if they'll allow transfers to a virtual option? I'm getting a bit twitchy seeing how things are rolling through my friend group right now.


I’m wondering this as well


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: I'm proud that the treadmill I bought in January has not become a clothing rack. While this training season hasn't been stellar due to a lot of craziness at work, I've been consistently getting SOME running in, and I'm feeling confident about finishing my first Dopey upright and uninjured.


----------



## garneska

SAFD: That was a great question and i thought about it during my last long run today.  I am proud that I persevered.  I know others had a lot more going on than I did.  When I signed up for the marathon I knew it would be a difficult training cycle but I had no idea all the things I would be dealing with.  Yes I am one of the ones dealing with a lot.  I want to finish this marathon upright and take the rest of January off for a reset.


----------



## garneska

I need to follow up on that last long run.  I got it done.  I did run the entire time but slowed down a bit.  I got my 148 minutes in and did 14 miles.  @jmasgat i can average about 10:30 after i warm up.  One of those crappy things i noticed about getting old.  My first few miles are at 11 minutes.  Today was no different.  Then i moved to about 10:25 and started slowing down around mile 12.  I think my fitness is good for about half.  I do math when i run so i am anticipating a 4:50 to 5 hour marathon.  It depends on the amount of shenanigans goes on.  i am figuring an 11 minute running mile when it is all done.

RACE - 10K
NAME -Kris
DIS'er name -Garneska
Costume/Clothing - normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -8 to 10
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - whatever
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace -11 minute mile 

RACE - Full
NAME -Kris
DIS'er name - garneska
Costume/Clothing - normal running stuff
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - I put in under 4 and had a proof of time for 10 miler just at cutoff so not sure if i get S1. However am dropping back to start with @jmasgat
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? -Yes
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group -whatever
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace -with no shenanigans am expecting about 11 minutes as well for this. Team Walking Wounded. 

My back hurts.  Knee is holding on.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Proud of myself for doing my first Ironman event in 3 years - a 70.3 in Memphis.  Also proud of myself for leaving a toxic workplace just before Thanksgiving - I had been putting up with a lot for a long time, should have left a long time ago!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  2021 has been a pretty bad year all around from a personal standpoint and I’m very happy to see the end of it. That being said, running has been a significant bright point amidst the rest of the year. Running accomplishments I’ve been proud of this year include:


Completed my first 100k in March
Set a new marathon PR with a sub-4:00 effort in May
Completed a 50k in September 
On track for my first 2,000 mile running year


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Why does this question feel like a homework assignment to me? Well, here goes.....

Let's start with running:  While I'm currently not, I was surprised to see that I have run 1150 miles this year--400 more than all of last year, when I was battling my recurring neck injury.  So that is a win. 

On a personal note, my daughter got married and we had a lovely family celebration--the 6 of us!  My son and his gf bought a house in Austin (talk about crazy real estate) and my DH and I were able to help with the purchase.  I am grateful for that.

No one in my family has had covid, which is a win. 

I just realized the question said "proud"...but I'm sticking with grateful.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I am proud of my effort this year.  Like many of you have shared, 2021 was a tough year.  Work has been very difficult, I had Covid,  lost a family member to it and could not travel to the funeral.  I saw the impacts of the difficult year on my children, staying home was tough, loss of big significant events was sad and everything just seemed dreary.

From a running perspective it was a challenging year.  Getting Covid knocked the wind out of all my plans this year.  I had my eyes on my first 100 miler this past fall and this was already a huge stretch for me so when I got Covid those plans went out the window.  

However, I set my sights on Dopey 2022 and am feeling ready.  I have good plans for 2022.  So I am grateful for what 2021 has taught me and I look forward to this next year!


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  From a running standpoint, I’m proud of my achievements this year.  Going into this year, I’d done four marathons but all with at least a year in between.  This fall, I did two about a month apart after healing from a broken bone in my foot.  Then did a 10k and half challenge last weekend to bridge to Dopey.  

Usually I struggle getting prepared physically but I’m ready mentally. This year, it’s the mental aspect I’m struggling with. I know I can do the distances physically but it’s been tough getting myself motivated mentally. It was 34 degrees before the half in Dallas last week and I seriously considered not doing it. I ultimately did it but it’s been hard this year being motivated. I know at least that won’t be a problem with Dopey.


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD:
I'm proud of learning from what was a very rocky end of 2020-beginning to middle of 2021. This summer I turned things around and made my emotional, mental, and physical self a priority, something I never really did in the past. I said no to things I normally would've said yes to. I got more sleep. I bought a Peloton bike and found joy in self-care again.

Most importantly, I registered for a full marathon, started a training plan, and stuck it out despite many challenges along the way. I haven't missed a mile, which is huge for me. As much as things are starting to decline again, I'm trying to stay positive and focus on the things I can control. I'm looking forward to celebrating at the start *and* finish line of the 2022 WDW Marathon!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

SAFD part 2: Today I discovered my cold weather leggings (Athleta Rainier Tights) have elastic that I could pull tighter so for the first time in over a year I was able to use them without having to pull them up every other minute


----------



## lookingforsunshine

BigEeyore said:


> Proud of myself for doing my first Ironman event in 3 years - a 70.3 in Memphis.


A muddy endeavor from what I’ve heard! Way to go. I did Augusta in 2016 very undertrained. I was too slow and they took my timing chip from me less than a mile from the finish. They still let me cross the finish line though. I hope to get redemption someday! 


Livelovedance said:


> I bought a Peloton bike and found joy in self-care again.


I also got a Peloton and am loving it! I wish there were more Disney classes. 


Livelovedance said:


> Most importantly, I registered for a full marathon, started a training plan, and stuck it out despite many challenges along the way. I haven't missed a mile, which is huge for me.


This is so amazing!!!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- I’m proud of myself for recommitting to running and following my training plan 100% (until last week). I had a rough early 2021 but since august my running has been great. Thanks @DopeyBadger for the great plan!

I’m also proud of continuing to advocate for my son to get him the services he needs. 

I’m sure there’s more but my brain is a foggy mess of Christmas to do right now.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I'm proud I and my family survived it. Really. It has been a difficult year mentally for everyone. School is tough, but I think we are coming through stronger.

From a running perspective, I completed two marathons in 2021 and PR'd a bunch of other distances (half, 15k, 5k). Can't wait to get Dopey #2 started.


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: I'll separate this into 3 categories.

Work: I have a stressful job with a lot of responsibility.  This year was a great success not just for me personally but for my staff.  I can say without hesitation that my team is the best in the company and most of my peers would agree.  I will take some credit for putting the right people in place but their work ethic and drive to do their job makes me proud of them.

Personally: The second year of COVID has been rough.  The two of us working with our son home more often than normal makes for a lot of added stress but we managed to get or job done while giving him as normal of a time as possible.

Running:  I had my highest mileage year by far and while there have been some challenges this training cycle I've never done more mileage or race spacific workouts that for this one.  You never know what will happen on race day but I think I will finally get that BQ unless there is something abnormal that happens.


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD: I am fortunate to have had a very good 2021

Running: managed to smash my previous PR in every distance, I am on target to run or walk 3000+ miles as I beat my run the year challenge and contribute to the teams race around the world, and managed to avoid injury while doing it.

Personally: Accomplished what I started years ago when time and money was more difficult - earned my private pilot certificate - and got do it with my DD as she is completing hers as well.

Most proud of: DD - got her drivers license after her student pilot, even better could legally fly a plane solo before she could drive solo and managed to maintain top of her class while doing everything else. She is just now starting to receive college acceptance letters and scholarship offers.

Add on the support of my amazing wife and I feel lucky and blessed every day.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Livelovedance said:


> I have 0 marathon experience, but I’m on the tail end of a DopeyBadger marathon plan and my longest run is 11 miles. I hope the next couple weeks are kind to you and you have a safe start and finish!


Kudos on having a training plan and sticking to it.  Since you did, IMHO, you'll do fine.  You got this.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Dopey 2020 said:


> SAFD: I am fortunate to have had a very good 2021
> 
> Running: managed to smash my previous PR in every distance, I am on target to run or walk 3000+ miles as I beat my run the year challenge and contribute to the teams race around the world, and managed to avoid injury while doing it.
> 
> Personally: Accomplished what I started years ago when time and money was more difficult - earned my private pilot certificate - and got do it with my DD as she is completing hers as well.
> 
> Most proud of: DD - got her drivers license after her student pilot, even better could legally fly a plane solo before she could drive solo and managed to maintain top of her class while doing everything else. She is just now starting to receive college acceptance letters and scholarship offers.
> 
> Add on the support of my amazing wife and I feel lucky and blessed every day.


Many congrats to you and the daughter for getting your pilots' licenses!  Go fly and enjoy.  And if the daughter has *any* thoughts of flying as a career, this is the perfect time for her to start on a track to be a commercial pilot.  Tons of jobs now and in the future.   For me, the flying club at my school made for getting a license as inexpensively as possible, something she might look into for her instrument rating.  Or through Air Force ROTC. 
I didn't pursue AFROTC or an academy appointment due to my eyesight, and was too nearsighted (in terms of maturity) to realize that I could have had a nice career as a "back seater" or in transports (who are primarily the guys who the airlines hired to fly their airplanes). 

'Scuse me why I go thump my urchin on his head about his grades....


----------



## kps7795

flav said:


> Many already have answered this question but here is my experience from running Dopey 2020. I was a less than 2h half-marathoner and a circa 4:30h marathoner when I got there. I was in the first wave (A) for the 5k/10k and the third (C) for the HM/M. I stopped at every picture stop plus some bathroom breaks and walked the water/fuel stations. DD was with me for the 5k/10k. The marathon was extremely hot but I did not get to short-cut the course i.e I ran the Full thing.
> 
> My times are my personal worst by far, even compared to my other runDisney races (10k and my first HM in 2017):
> 5k: 00:58
> 10k: 01:29
> HM: 03:39
> M: 06:20
> 
> Have fun!



Thank you so much for your feedback.  I believe that this is likely what I should expect.  As you said, "Have fun!" and don't worry about times at a RunDisney event.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Got my long run yesterday of 3:30 and 22 miles after 1:49 and 11 on Friday so I feel as ready for Dopey as possible. Excited to get a medal after the next hours long jaunt.


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> I am in a complete funk today.  Somehow, while nursing my calf issue, I have completely screwed up my hip--and no I don't believe I have changed anything about how I run.  I don't know where this latest came from. So now my entire right leg has decided it just doesn't want to play anymore.
> 
> Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles?  I'm thinking that may be all I get.  So my plans of running with any group may be out the window.  I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".



For an experienced runner like you, you've got years of training on your side.  This training cycle may not have gone the best (I've certainly been there!), but you've still got the benefit of the cumulative effect of your past cycles.  Take a deep breath and tell yourself you'll be fine.  You've done this before and you'll do it again in just a few weeks!  Run happy!


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> Anyone ever done a marathon with a LR of 11 miles? I'm thinking that may be all I get. So my plans of running with any group may be out the window. I just want to start, and hopefully finish. I have run races injured before, just never so "undertrained".



Solely looking at the LR, that looks to be about 1:50 hrs.  My recent training cycle for the 2021 Madison M in November peaked at 2:09 hrs for the longest LR.  So slightly longer than your peak, but not a huge difference.  Of my 16 marathons, this past race was my second fastest (3:15:13).  There's obviously a lot of other factors going on, but if you're solely narrowing the focus on whether a 1:50 hr LR is enough, then yes it can be enough.  That's not said in a vacuum, but it's possible.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD:

This year I'm proud of making reasonable goals AND for meeting a lot of them (from a running/exercise standpoint.) I haven't gone back and peeked, but I feel like I've done pretty well with my list from the running thread. I'm so glad that I stepped outside of my comfort zone of only doing sports that I'm good at and into one that I will never be the "best" or whatever other comparative adjective you can put on running. Major kudos to @DopeyBadger for suggesting and crafting training plans that allowed me to fit running into my life, rather than trying to arrange my life around running. 

Checking some of those goals off my list has been tremendous for me mentally, and allowed me to be an example to my kids about working hard, having measurable and achievable goals, taking steps to reach those goals, and doing YOUR best and not worrying about other people.  We are a very competitive group, and embracing my "WOO HOO last place!" finish was good for all of us, I think.  During our marathon, SIL had a long discussion about never wanting to hear "I can't/I could never" from our kids....when we at around mile 21 and feeling awful, but still moving along.


----------



## PrincessV

Kerry1957 said:


> Is getting the medal at all important to you? I may be wrong, but I think I have read on these boards that the folks that ride the sweep bus back to the finish still receive medals. In the overall scheme of things this may well be a very minor consideration, but hopefully worth mentioning. You could also just sell it on eBay for $100+ as well.


I am usually not at all motivated my medals, outside of how much I can fetch for them on eBay. This time? I'd really like that full 50th set. Enough to suffer terribly for them? Maybe not. We'll see!



*DisneyDreamer said:


> Sorry to come in with a downer post, but I’m starting to get really anxious about this weekend. Lots of things are being canceled again because of Covid and while deep down I don’t think Marathon Weekend will, is it going to be any fun or just have a dark cloud hanging over it? It’s so unbelievably frustrating.


I don't think much will change at WDW: they're packing people into the parks, both indoors and out, so I can't see the races being any different in that area. My one concern re: races happening is medical - can they go ahead with races if they don't have enough medical staff because of COVID? IDK. I shudder a bit if I consider the possibility of a freakishly hot marathon + COVID + flu (which is also running rampant here) with inadequate medical staffing. I wouldn't be terribly surprised to see the marathon course cut (again) if medical becomes overwhelmed.

At a personal level, it's all a real bummer. I'm in a high risk category and my booster is waning, so being around a ton of people is less than ideal. I was very, very careful during W&D and still wound up very sick for a week after, so I'm doubling down on my efforts to be safe this time: I'll be masked the majority of the time, including during races, with N95 and KN95 masks. And I'm avoiding socializing for the most part, as well as spending more than a few minutes at a time in indoor public spaces. It's going to be a very different kind of race weekend.



pluto377 said:


> Having a rough week over here too.  Did my long run Wednesday and got my booster a few hours after.  Felt horrible all day Thursday, fever, chills, sweating. Woke up yesterday with my armpit swollen to the size of an orange and also painful.  Today I've got an itchy rash at the injection site and still the swelling.  I know all my hard work is done and missing a few runs this week won't ruin anything, but I'm so frustrated that I've put in all this hard work and I feel like it's falling apart at the last minute.  Coupled with general COVID fatigue and constant anxiety about the new variant I'm just feeling crappy.  Trying to get some rest today and hopefully tomorrow will be better and I'll be able to get back on track.  Hang in there everyone!


If it helps to not feel alone, I'll share that I've had pretty severe and long-lasting effects from all 3 doses - like, 6+ weeks of issues. But I promise once they did finally wear off, running felt okay again! Hang in there.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: honestly? I'm just proud that I've managed to survive the last 5 months of 2021. It hasn't been easy.

And while this doesn't really fall into an "I'm proud of..." theme, I'll take the opportunity to share that I managed to pull off my finally Dopey 3/5/12/20 simulation this past weekend. Weather for my 20-miler was a starting temp of 70*, finishing temp of 80*, and a feels like of 85* with high humidity: think 2020 WDW Marathon. NOT. ideal. I can't say I finished feeling strong, or pleased with my effort, or proud to have gotten through it - mostly I was just hot, nauseous, and kind of out of it lol - but I did come away with a really strong confidence that I am 100% okay with saying, "no thanks" if the race itself is hot again, or if the pain is too much. That's a big win for me, as I'm stubborn and not inclined to letting myself not finish what I've started, to my own detriment. So yay me!

But.

If it could not be hot again this year? That's would be really nice.


----------



## Herding_Cats

could it also not be cold?   Like 50s-60s during the races would be great, and then 70s in the afternoons.  Thanks.


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> could it also not be cold?   Like 50s-60s during the races would be great, and then 70s in the afternoons.  Thanks.


TBH, I'm willing to take 30* at this point, if it's between that and 85... but yeah, I'd much prefer 50s!


----------



## NewYKRunner

lhermiston said:


> 2021 was a year of personal and professional change for me and Marathon Weekend was always the carrot on the stick for me. I didn’t do it alone, but I’m proud of the mental fortitude I displayed this year. I’m proud to have finished the Chicago Marathon. I’m proud to pass the 1,000-mile mark again this year after setbacks in 2020. I’m proud that after two crappy years I can still find so much to laugh and smile about. I’m proud to be boosted for myself and for others.



Congrats.  My friend who I'm running the Dopey with just got accepted to the 2022 Chicago Marathon.

SAFD: Our 2020 was similar to a lot of people and we thought 2021 was going to be a turnaround year but nope.  At the end of January a mass was discovered in our older daughter (now 11) and we were told to prepare for Cancer and a long journey.  Thankfully it wasn't, but she had to have surgery to remove a 10cm tumor.  I was kicking myself at the time for forgetting to take New Year pics with her as it was the first time she was up for that (she set the alarm on her watch) and we weren't sure if that was the last time.  Thankfully it will not be but I still wish I had the pic of her first time being awake at midnight. I'm proud of how we pulled through as a family during that time. We had a lot of help from extended family, friends, neighbours, coworkers, etc.

This summer I started getting my Class 1 driving licence just because I always wanted to learn.  About halfway through, that got interrupted as the other students at the time had to pull out due to their regular work being too busy.  With me as the only student at the time, it wasn't cost effective for the school to continue so they shifted to another town they also train in.  I'm currently scheduled to finish that up in January.  I'm also starting a new job after being at the same company for about 21 years and I'm moving 1700 kms or so to do it.  So definitely some change for our family.  After the Dopey I'll immediately start packing!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  I am proud that I am still putting one foot in front of the other at the end of a challenging year and maintaing a decent attitude (most days anyway) despite the challenges.  Commuting between Georgia and Texas almost every week for work, while helping family deal with a tough medical diagnosis for my 15 y/o daughter, and now fighting with old injuries once again have given me plenty of reasons to just call it quits.  While I have definately thought about doing just that, so far I haven't and I will take that as a win!

On a related topic, hoping to find some folks on the board here that expect to be in the 13+ mile/min range for half and/or full.  Hip isn't coing around as quickly as I would have hoped so I would love to find some folks to tag along with to get through the races this year.  Plus based on the maps, margaritta's in Mexico before crossing the finish are back this year and always more fun to do it with friends!


----------



## Herding_Cats

GuinnessRunner said:


> On a related topic, hoping to find some folks on the board here that expect to be in the 13+ mile/min range for half and/or full.  Hip isn't coing around as quickly as I would have hoped so I would love to find some folks to tag along with to get through the races this year.  Plus based on the maps, margaritta's in Mexico before crossing the finish are back this year and always more fun to do it with friends!


Team no-so-fast is here for you!  We are still waiting for the master spreadsheet to be finalized (gotta get those bib numbers!) to try to arrange potential groups.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Also!  DH signed up for the 5k, so between the 2 of us we will be doing allllllll of the races if anyone wanted to do a PP/MM share with us for race pics.


----------



## DocAlan02

Sorry if this has already been covered. I see 5 food stops on the full course. Does anyone know what that food is? I assume most, if not all, would be gels. What type are they using? And what will the drinks be?
Thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

DocAlan02 said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered. I see 5 food stops on the full course. Does anyone know what that food is? I assume most, if not all, would be gels. What type are they using? And what will the drinks be?
> Thanks!


It was Honey Stinger chews for W&D, so it may be the same for MW. Historically, they also offer bananas and chocolate at some point in the full. Drinks stations offer water and Powerade.


----------



## DocAlan02

PrincessV said:


> It was Honey Stinger chews for W&D, so it may be the same for MW. Historically, they also offer bananas and chocolate at some point in the full. Drinks stations offer water and Powerade.


Thanks. So it was chews and not gels, huh? Interesting. Trying to determine if I need to carry some with me. I prefer to not, but will do so if needed, obviously.


----------



## Barca33Runner

DocAlan02 said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered. I see 5 food stops on the full course. Does anyone know what that food is? I assume most, if not all, would be gels. What type are they using? And what will the drinks be?
> Thanks!



In the past all drink stations have been water and Powerade. The Powerade, to my experience, tends on the weak side but can vary wildly from station to station.

Their contracts/sponsors have varied on nutritional supplements in the past. For a long time it was Clif gels but I believe they were Sport Beans for the last live marathon weekend. Most of the food stops have been those supplements outside of mile 18-20 there is usually a banana stop and sometimes entering HS they have done chocolates in the past. I would guess it all depends on sponsorships though.


----------



## camaker

DocAlan02 said:


> Thanks. So it was chews and not gels, huh? Interesting. Trying to determine if I need to carry some with me. I prefer to not, but will do so if needed, obviously.



It was Sport Beans before the switch to the Honey Stinger gummies.  I, at least, call this a step in the right direction…


----------



## juju

Any suggestions on accessing the waiver?  My registration is listed but that’s it.  My husband had both so he’s good.  I thought I could print at the expo but see in the email that’s not an option.  I called a couple of weeks ago and spoke to someone about adding the registration and my waiver to my account from my husband’s account but no longer see the waiver.  I called again about a week ago and left a message for the prompt response but haven’t heard back and just left another message.  Does anyone know their hours of phone operation?


----------



## DocAlan02

juju said:


> Any suggestions on accessing the waiver?  My registration is listed but that’s it.  My husband had both so he’s good.  I thought I could print at the expo but see in the email that’s not an option.  I called a couple of weeks ago and spoke to someone about adding the registration and my waiver to my account from my husband’s account but no longer see the waiver.  I called again about a week ago and left a message for the prompt response but haven’t heard back and just left another message.  Does anyone know their hours of phone operation?


I had some luck with emailing RunDisney@disneysports.com with waiver questions.


----------



## Pmm_

Hi all - 

Apologies if this has been covered.

I see an arrival time of 3:30 AM for the marathon, with a 5 AM start. In everyone's experience, should we arrive right at 3:30? Or is there some leeway since it won't start until 5?

We will be driving our own car to the parking lot/start and not taking a bus, if it makes a difference.

Thank you! Very excited for the race!


----------



## camaker

juju said:


> Any suggestions on accessing the waiver?  My registration is listed but that’s it.  My husband had both so he’s good.  I thought I could print at the expo but see in the email that’s not an option.  I called a couple of weeks ago and spoke to someone about adding the registration and my waiver to my account from my husband’s account but no longer see the waiver.  I called again about a week ago and left a message for the prompt response but haven’t heard back and just left another message.  Does anyone know their hours of phone operation?



There will be waivers available at the Expo if you’re not able to get it worked out on the phone beforehand.  They had the same statement about waivers not being available at the Expo for Wine & Dine, but they were available. I’ve seen a lot of the same technical issues with the electronic waiver reported on social media as happened during Wine & Dine. They‘d really prefer it to be done electronically, but they know they have technical issues to be addressed.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Herding_Cats said:


> could it also not be cold?   Like 50s-60s during the races would be great, and then 70s in the afternoons.  Thanks.


Selfishly, noooo! The colder the better haha. I get so hot so fast. 40 is like T shirt running weather for me. At least for the full, it can be warmer for the other distances haha


----------



## luv2cheer92

Pmm_ said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered.
> 
> I see an arrival time of 3:30 AM for the marathon, with a 5 AM start. In everyone's experience, should we arrive right at 3:30? Or is there some leeway since it won't start until 5?
> 
> We will be driving our own car to the parking lot/start and not taking a bus, if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thank you! Very excited for the race!


It is by 3:30, not necessarily at 3:30.  The earlier the better. Traffic got to be pretty crazy in 2020, so much so that people were getting out of cars on the side of the roads and walking. I'm planning on leaving my hotel by 2:30 at the latest for the full, driving in.

Also keep in mind that its a good mile-ish walk from the parking lot/bus drop off to the corrals. Its a long walk.


----------



## Pmm_

luv2cheer92 said:


> It is by 3:30, not necessarily at 3:30.  The earlier the better. Traffic got to be pretty crazy in 2020, so much so that people were getting out of cars on the side of the roads and walking. I'm planning on leaving my hotel by 2:30 at the latest for the full, driving in.
> 
> Also keep in mind that its a good mile-ish walk from the parking lot/bus drop off to the corrals. Its a long walk.



Thank you. I'm really happy I asked. Good luck with your run!


----------



## Livelovedance

lookingforsunshine said:


> I also got a Peloton and am loving it! I wish there were more Disney classes.
> 
> This is so amazing!!!





Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Kudos on having a training plan and sticking to it.  Since you did, IMHO, you'll do fine.  You got this.


Thank you so much!


----------



## fatmanatee

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: honestly? I'm just proud that I've managed to survive the last 5 months of 2021. It hasn't been easy.
> 
> And while this doesn't really fall into an "I'm proud of..." theme, I'll take the opportunity to share that I managed to pull off my finally Dopey 3/5/12/20 simulation this past weekend. Weather for my 20-miler was a starting temp of 70*, finishing temp of 80*, and a feels like of 85* with high humidity: think 2020 WDW Marathon. NOT. ideal. I can't say I finished feeling strong, or pleased with my effort, or proud to have gotten through it - mostly I was just hot, nauseous, and kind of out of it lol - but I did come away with a really strong confidence that I am 100% okay with saying, "no thanks" if the race itself is hot again, or if the pain is too much. That's a big win for me, as I'm stubborn and not inclined to letting myself not finish what I've started, to my own detriment. So yay me!
> 
> But.
> 
> If it could not be hot again this year? That's would be really nice.


Funny (or maybe not) that you mention the weather, because I recently started looking at the temps down there to get a sense of what we might be in for, and oof.


----------



## camaker

luv2cheer92 said:


> Selfishly, noooo! The colder the better haha. I get so hot so fast. 40 is like T shirt running weather for me. At least for the full, it can be warmer for the other distances haha



Yikes! 40 is thermal long sleeve shirt, full tights and gloves for me!


----------



## makelab

juju said:


> Any suggestions on accessing the waiver?  My registration is listed but that’s it.  My husband had both so he’s good.  I thought I could print at the expo but see in the email that’s not an option.  I called a couple of weeks ago and spoke to someone about adding the registration and my waiver to my account from my husband’s account but no longer see the waiver.  I called again about a week ago and left a message for the prompt response but haven’t heard back and just left another message.  Does anyone know their hours of phone operation?


there are instructions to de-link so you can sign your own, but they did not work for W&D, and they didn't work this time either.  I wouldn't bother calling or emailing - I did this every day for a week before W&D - they got back to me 2 days after the race.  They have printed waivers ready, because, I am guessing, they know that the de-link doesn't work.


----------



## sandam1

Pmm_ said:


> I see an arrival time of 3:30 AM for the marathon, with a 5 AM start. In everyone's experience, should we arrive right at 3:30? Or is there some leeway since it won't start until 5?



In my experience, don't take a chance! Get there EARLY!!! Once you get into the parking lot, you don't have to get out the car right away. I've used that opportunity to eat breakfast, close my eyes for 20-30 minutes, etc. I know that once I'm IN the parking lot, I'm safe and in control of my time and that helps me relax. Also, this is not like your average race where you can roll up at the last minute (as someone else mentioned there is a LONG walk-out to the start of the half and whole). Accept the fact that you are going to wait a lot (it is Disney after all) and embrace it.


----------



## luv2cheer92

camaker said:


> Yikes! 40 is thermal long sleeve shirt, full tights and gloves for me!


That sounds like what I wore on my run this morning, it was 17 degrees haha. And I was hot by the end of 2 miles. My body just seems to run hot or something.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

SAFD 2021:

My 2-cents on this thread.

Had a good second year of marriage to my wonderful wife. To put it in perspective, we returned from our honeymoon just in time to start the first 2020 lockdown. Instead of a more gradual transition period, we were all in one house literally overnight.

Survived covid.  I still miss my once very acute sense of smell.  OTOH


DocAlan02 said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered. I see 5 food stops on the full course. Does anyone know what that food is? I assume most, if not all, would be gels. What type are they using? And what will the drinks be?
> Thanks!


Gels!!?  Not pizza or wings?  Or at least donuts?  
No margaritas as beverage?  Just dang.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> SAFD 2021:
> 
> My 2-cents on this thread.
> 
> Had a good second year of marriage to my wonderful wife. To put it in perspective, we returned from our honeymoon just in time to start the first 2020 lockdown. Instead of a more gradual transition period, we were all in one house literally overnight.
> 
> Survived covid.  I still miss my once very acute sense of smell.  OTOH
> 
> Gels!!?  Not pizza or wings?  Or at least donuts?
> No margaritas as beverage?  Just dang.


There's usually chocolate in HS haha


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> could it also not be cold?   Like 50s-60s during the races would be great, and then 70s in the afternoons.  Thanks.


Check the forecasted temps.  At the moment, this is the Weather Channel'l temps for up to Jan 3.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

SAFD 2021:

My 2-cents on this thread. 

Had a good second year of marriage to my wonderful wife. To put it in perspective, we returned from our honeymoon just in time to start the first 2020 lockdown. Instead of a more gradual transition period, we were all in one house literally overnight. 

Survived covid.  I still miss my once very acute sense of smell.  OTOH, it means I can't stand the taste of colas anymore, and cutting them out of my diet is a good thing.

Received a much overdue promotion at work, which greatly helped my attitude at work and in general. 

The Dopey is a challenge that I've been wanting to tackle ever since I heard about it, and had visitation schedules and work align to where I could come down for marathon weekend again. 

I'm glad that working from home has meant that I've been able to run in the afternoons and train for this event. I has meant dropping 15 pounds, with 5 or 10 more as a target. 

When I last did this a decade ago, I was happy to join up with other rD people, put faces with names, and enjoy pre and post-race socializing. I'm looking forward to doing the same again. 

Not proud of or thankful for:  a computer that cuts off half the original post and then manages to reply before I meant to....


----------



## Novatrix

SAFD: "What are you proud of this year?"

Despite a lot of weeks with crazy work hours required to complete an important work project on time and on budget(clocking 88 hours one week alone), I was able to keep my training on track and successfully beat my race PRs in the half marathon (by 2 min), the 10 mile (by 5 min) and the marathon (by 46 minutes). It was often a struggle to get the miles in, often necessitating waking up at 5am (never been a morning person, so it was tough!) or running on a treadmill at 10pm, but I did it and it paid off.


----------



## jrsharp21

fatmanatee said:


> Funny (or maybe not) that you mention the weather, because I recently started looking at the temps down there to get a sense of what we might be in for, and oof.



Same here. Watching that monthly forecast. Obviously it is Orlando and weather changes from one hour to the next. But hoping for that morning 50's and afternoon high 60's/low 70's.


----------



## kps7795

Herding_Cats said:


> could it also not be cold?   Like 50s-60s during the races would be great, and then 70s in the afternoons.  Thanks.


I'd LOVE temperatures in the 60s or 70s, but I just REALLY hope that it doesn't rain.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

luv2cheer92 said:


> The colder the better haha. I get so hot so fast. 40 is like T shirt running weather for me.


We are the same.


----------



## GreatLakes

I'm hoping for the low 40s with no wind or rain.  That would be ideal for a fast marathon.



Pmm_ said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered.
> 
> I see an arrival time of 3:30 AM for the marathon, with a 5 AM start. In everyone's experience, should we arrive right at 3:30? Or is there some leeway since it won't start until 5?
> 
> We will be driving our own car to the parking lot/start and not taking a bus, if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thank you! Very excited for the race!



I am also driving and will be making the assumption that my 20 minute drive will take at least an hour so I'm planning to leave at 2:00am from my hotel.  If I'm early I will have a car to wait in.


----------



## ZellyB

SAFD:  I've loved reading the answers to this one!

For my own response, I'm glad I'm still here and looking forward to my first time spectating the races.  I'm very happy to be making the trip with my DH and my two daughters and our good friends (one of whom is also running Goofy with DH).  It's going to be a great trip!  

Count me as another that can't imagine Disney making any significant changes to MW at this point.  I do worry that Omicron is going to bring on another big surge, but I just don't see Disney doing anything drastic again.


----------



## luv2cheer92

My first marathon weekend was 2015. It was around mid-upper 30s at the start. And was about 70 and (lightly) raining when I finished. That was a hard race to dress for.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: "What are you proud of this year?" This year, I was really able to take my running to the next level! I ran a couple very challenging races here in New England (Mt Washington Auto Road in June, and Millinocket Half in December), both of which were pretty far outside my comfort zone. I also exceeded my total mileage goal of 1,000 miles in 2021!

As for marathon weekend weather, I'm nervous about how warm it looks! My ideal would be 50 degrees and partly cloudy, for the whole race.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

So I just made the decision to not go to the park on Friday before race weekend to help rest my legs (I will go Monday, assuming I can walk). My DH is going to go play golf in the morning on Friday but I know if don’t have anything planned I will inevitably sleep in too long and ruin my chances of sleeping before the races. Here is my overall plan:

Thursday: wake up at 4 am for flight. Arrive in morning. Have a snack/easy breakfast. Take Lyft to hotel (Hilton Bonnet Creek) and check in/drop off luggage. NO NAPS! Go to expo (how to get there?). Go to Disney Springs. Late lunch/dinner reservation at Boathouse at 3:45 pm. See Drawn to Life at 5:30 pm. Maybe shop a little bit (Sugarboo is my favorite store ever), head back to hotel, early to bed.

Friday: wake up at a decent time. Doesn’t need to be 4 am, but I want it to be early— any suggestions? DH goes to play golf. I do ??? at hotel. Read by pool? Will it be warm enough? NO NAPS! Dinner at Trattoria al Forno around 5 pm. Back to hotel and early to bed afterward.

Saturday: DH and I do half! It is his first one. Afterward, lunch at Grand Floridian Cafe and chill. I booked myself a massage. NO NAPS! Dinner at hotel (they are supposed to have special pasta options for marathon weekend) and early to bed again.

Sunday: I do marathon! Or try to. DH plays golf again and meets me at finish (maybe). Parents might also. Hotel to shower (naps allowed!!!), then back to Disney Springs for celebration dinner with parents and DH. Possibly reserving Splitzville— if I can’t bowl, at least they can have fun haha.

Monday: Park day! I don’t know which park yet. MK is my fav and I have never been there with my DH. But I also really want to try the Rose & Crown because they have delicious sounding vegan options. If I get in for the R&C fireworks package, we will do Epcot— if not, maybe MK.

I am a Type A planner. I get very anxious and this helps. Any thoughts on this plan? Things I should know/consider differently? I am so nervous about getting sleep as I am generally a night owl and not a morning person.


----------



## pluto377

To add to this sucky December my 10yo just tested positive for COVID. He’s feeling pretty good right now considering. Disappointed we won’t get to see family for Christmas but maybe it’s a blessing in disguise. Hoping my other two don’t get it. I’m getting tested tomorrow because I finally started to feel better from my booster and now I have a sore throat and cough. Ugh.
@lookingforsunshine- I’m planning to be at drawn to life on Thursday also! Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

pluto377 said:


> I’m planning to be at drawn to life on Thursday also! Can’t wait to see it.


I liked your post for DTL— but I hope you and your family feel better soon!


----------



## Herding_Cats

lookingforsunshine said:


> NO NAPS!


but but but....why??? Naps are life!    

I will definitely be taking a (short) nap after the half for sure. I'm used to crappy nighttime sleep as it is right now, so if I can grab an hour (plus I'll probably want to get off my feet for a little bit before we go walk all over disney spring) post-race/pre-lunch I am definitely going to do it. 

I hear you on the planning.  I have a google doc itinerary for each day with all the major stuff listed out on it.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Herding_Cats said:


> but but but....why??? Naps are life!



I would have to be team NO NAPS. I am such a bad napper. If I have to adjust times by several hours, I just have to tough it out and be tired for a day or 2. Otherwise, I never adjust.  I'm jealous of people that can nap.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Herding_Cats said:


> but but but....why??? Naps are life!





HangWithMerida said:


> I would have to be team NO NAPS.



I am Queen of Naps, which is exactly why I need to avoid them lol— I’ll end up sleeping too long and then won’t be able to fall asleep later when I am anxious about the race! Although if I’m not going to be able to fall asleep anyway, maybe I should just sleep when I can…ah! Stress!


----------



## happ

Herding_Cats said:


> but but but....why??? Naps are life!
> 
> I will definitely be taking a (short) nap after the half for sure. I'm used to crappy nighttime sleep as it is right now, so if I can grab an hour (plus I'll probably want to get off my feet for a little bit before we go walk all over disney spring) post-race/pre-lunch I am definitely going to do it.
> 
> I hear you on the planning.  I have a google doc itinerary for each day with all the major stuff listed out on it.


As much as I would like to take a nap after the half, I would regret it afterward. My legs would stiffen up too much. This aging lady needs to keep moving!


----------



## Herding_Cats

a podcast i was listening to this summer talked about night-before-the-race sleep and they were discussing how it's really common to sleep horrible the night before because of nerves, etc and that you should try to make sure you sleep well TWO nights before so you at least have one good night of rest going in to it.  that's going to be my goal.  Good sleep Thursday. Early-ish bed Friday night. Nap Saturday.  Survive Sunday.


----------



## garneska

@lookingforshunshine I have a few comments to your plans.  On Friday you can go to the Dismeet at Hurricane Hannah's around 2pm. I would recommend sleeping in on Friday if you can.  You wont get a lot of sleep Sat or Sun so i say sleep till you wake up don't get up at 4.  

Finally i would be cautious of a massage on Sat after the half if you are planning to run the full on Sunday.  If you do massage on a regular basis and know your body go for it.  However if you are sore Saturday and then massage and then run Sunday.  Uff i could see it being tough if it were me.


----------



## BikeFan

SAFD:  It was nice to run another Major (London) and add a new state (Texas) to my list of full marathons, but mostly, I'm proud of what I was able to help _other runners_ achieve this year.  I'm president of a small local running club and chief enabler of our little group of race (and medal) addicts.  There's tremendous joy in talking someone into some momentous goal they're not sure they can achieve, and then helping them achieve it.  Some of the milestones I got to witness: two club members ran their first 50Ks, and got 2nd overall and 3rd female; one ran her first Major (Chicago); three ran BQ times, and; one club member finished her first full and one ran his first half.  I'm proud of all of them for having the courage to try, and for putting in the work to finish.  Plus, we had a lot of fun in the process and shared a lot of great memories.  I'm grateful to have my little running crew and proud to be their leader.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Herding_Cats said:


> and that you should try to make sure you sleep well TWO nights before so you at least have one good night of rest going in to it. that's going to be my goal. Good sleep Thursday. Early-ish bed Friday night. Nap Saturday. Survive Sunday.


This is a good plan! Thanks for the tips. 


garneska said:


> garneska said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do massage on a regular basis and know your body go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do get one regularly! I’m going to make sure to let them know not to do anything too intense.
> 
> 
> garneska said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday you can go to the Dismeet at Hurricane Hannah's around 2pm. I would recommend sleeping in on Friday if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, fun! Thanks for the advice!
Click to expand...


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2021_12_20*

Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  Some things to note:

-Without bib numbers, I am making an educated stab in the dark on which starting group each person will be in.  Additionally, because I don't have the proportion of people in each starting group, I'm making an educated guess on starting time.  Five registration choices and six starting groups for the 5k/10k makes it hard to discern where the extra split will possibly come from.
-I'm proposing the pre-race meet-up spot be at the "N-R" flag (if it's there) just north of the gear check area.
-According to the event guide, the resort buses do not begin re-running until 7am for the 10k.  With a 5am start, and the course design, I'm not quite sure why it's listed as 7am.  So I think it's plausible that the buses start running before 7am.
-In the past the HM/M meet-up was past the gear check in the secondary holding area.  However, every year there seems to be some confusion about the change from the 5k/10k spot to the HM/M spot.  So this year, I'm proposing the spot for all four races will be at the same place.
-In the past, the HM buses started re-running at 7am.  However, the 2022 event guide says 6am.  So I've kept the 7:35 for spectator cutoff, but it seems that with the 6am restart everyone should be in the clear.
-No Everest timing this year.  
-According to Facebook, the bartender who used to open Thirsty River (inside AK) early before the park opens is now at EPCOT.  So it remains to be seen whether Thirsty River will indeed open early.
-Some of the mileage on the real bathrooms is slightly off, but I didn't want to go through and change it all.  The locations are what matter.

When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:

5k - 22 runners (17 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 27 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 34 runners (30 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 46 runners (38 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)


----------



## Kitty-chan

Herding_Cats said:


> a podcast i was listening to this summer talked about night-before-the-race sleep and they were discussing how it's really common to sleep horrible the night before because of nerves, etc and that you should try to make sure you sleep well TWO nights before so you at least have one good night of rest going in to it.


Yes! I'm registered for one race: The Full. So I'm planning to take a melatonin Friday night, to get to sleep super early and sleep as late as i can. I'll go to bed early Saturday night too, but I don't usually sleep well the night before a race, so I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Kitty-chan

RACE - Full
NAME - Jennifer
DIS'er name - kitty-chan
Costume/Clothing - no costume, probably just shorts and singlet 
Bib# -
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - I think i put in 5:30
Club runDisney Platinum? - No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - front
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Expected Race Pace - 12-13 minute miles


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

DopeyBadger said:


> *2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2021_12_20*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  Some things to note:
> 
> -Without bib numbers, I am making an educated stab in the dark on which starting group each person will be in.  Additionally, because I don't have the proportion of people in each starting group, I'm making an educated guess on starting time.  Five registration choices and six starting groups for the 5k/10k makes it hard to discern where the extra split will possibly come from.
> -I'm proposing the pre-race meet-up spot be at the "N-R" flag (if it's there) just north of the gear check area.
> -According to the event guide, the resort buses do not begin re-running until 7am for the 10k.  With a 5am start, and the course design, I'm not quite sure why it's listed as 7am.  So I think it's plausible that the buses start running before 7am.
> -In the past the HM/M meet-up was past the gear check in the secondary holding area.  However, every year there seems to be some confusion about the change from the 5k/10k spot to the HM/M spot.  So this year, I'm proposing the spot for all four races will be at the same place.
> -In the past, the HM buses started re-running at 7am.  However, the 2022 event guide says 6am.  So I've kept the 7:35 for spectator cutoff, but it seems that with the 6am restart everyone should be in the clear.
> -No Everest timing this year.
> -According to Facebook, the bartender who used to open Thirsty River (inside AK) early before the park opens is now at EPCOT.  So it remains to be seen whether Thirsty River will indeed open early.
> -Some of the mileage on the real bathrooms is slightly off, but I didn't want to go through and change it all.  The locations are what matter.
> 
> When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 22 runners (17 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 27 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 34 runners (30 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 46 runners (38 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)


Very well done. Very impressive.  Thank you for the hard work.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Apologies if this has all been covered already, but any experience with the Memory Maker?  It looks like $169, but includes all the pictures taken by park photographers.  Will there also be Disney photogs out taking photos during the races?


----------



## RunWI1265

Didn't see my info posted so reposting! 

*RACE *- 5k
*Name *- Jamie M
*DIS'er name* - RunWI1265
*Costume/Clothing* - None - Shorts + tank
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registratio*n - ?
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - (Yes or No) No
*Pre-Race Meet-up? *- (Yes or No) maybe
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - Front/where ever I end up
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - Early
*Expected Race Pace* - 10:00

*RACE* - 10k
*Name *- Jamie M
*DIS'er name* - RunWI1265
*Costume/Clothing* - None - Shorts + tank
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registratio*n - ?
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - (Yes or No) No
*Pre-Race Meet-up? *- (Yes or No) maybe
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - Front/where ever I end up
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - Early
*Expected Race Pace* - 10:00

RACE - Half
*Name *- Jamie M
*DIS'er name* - RunWI1265
*Costume/Clothing* - None - Shorts + tank
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registratio*n - ?
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - (Yes or No) No
*Pre-Race Meet-up? *- (Yes or No) maybe
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - Front/where ever I end up
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - Early
*Expected Race Pace* - 10:00-12:00

RACE - Full
*Name *- Jamie M
*DIS'er name* - RunWI1265
*Costume/Clothing* - None - Shorts + tank
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registratio*n - 4:31-5:00
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - (Yes or No) No
*Pre-Race Meet-up? *- (Yes or No) maybe
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - Front/where ever I end up
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - Early
*Expected Race Pace* - 10:00-12:00


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

DopeyBadger said:


> According to Facebook, the bartender who used to open Thirsty River (inside AK) early before the park opens is now at EPCOT. So it remains to be seen whether Thirsty River will indeed open early.



Has anyone stopped there during the marathon before?  If so, did you regret it? DH wants to stop for a beer if it's open, but I'm on the fence.  I'm concerned about drinking beer then having to run quite a bit longer.  Our goal is just to have fun, stop for characters, and (most importantly) finish.


----------



## SheHulk

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Apologies if this has all been covered already, but any experience with the Memory Maker?  It looks like $169, but includes all the pictures taken by park photographers.  Will there also be Disney photogs out taking photos during the races?


Yes you get your race photos. When you get your bib number you have to enter your "code" for your pics, depending on the race and your number, e.g., for your marathon pics, it's 2022-WDWM-ARAX-XXXX (the X's are replaced with your bib number). The codes are on the Post-Race page of the race guide, under Race Photos. The directions how to link the code to your Memory Maker are in those instructions in the race guide too.


----------



## Kerry1957

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Has anyone stopped there during the marathon before?  If so, did you regret it? DH wants to stop for a beer if it's open, but I'm on the fence.  I'm concerned about drinking beer then having to run quite a bit longer.  Our goal is just to have fun, stop for characters, and (most importantly) finish.


I had some kind of slurpee/icee/frozen alcoholic drink there during the hot 2020 Marathon. The drink was great; what threw me off my game much more than I ever expected was Expedition Everest. I have been on it dozens of times but it bothered me in the middle of the marathon. I am one of the few who are glad it will be closed this year.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Will there also be Disney photogs out taking photos during the races?



At W&D this year, most character stops had photopass photographers, plus many taking "action shots" inside the parks on the course.  (Thankfully, no pictures of the highway miles.)  At W&D we had about 130 shots between the 10k and half.  We have lots of fun "hamming it up" for photopass to get fun shots!


----------



## FFigawi

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Has anyone stopped there during the marathon before?  If so, did you regret it? DH wants to stop for a beer if it's open, but I'm on the fence.  I'm concerned about drinking beer then having to run quite a bit longer.  Our goal is just to have fun, stop for characters, and (most importantly) finish.



I always stopped at Thirsty River when Kat had it open early. Was the first customer one or two years. If she’s not there, I hope someone else takes over and has it open.



Apologies for the Dis rotation bug


----------



## Sara W

DopeyBadger said:


> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. Some things to note:


First of all - I love a good spreadsheet, but this took it to a whole new level with the ppt presentation. Amazing. Thank you!
I have a minor update and a question where I feel you likely have valuable insight. I decided no costume this year. Between the warm weather and really wanting pockets on my bottoms, I decided to ditch the costume.

And the question is about my pace. I ran a half on Sunday and then added 7 miles for my 20 miler. Granted I probably ran that half a bit faster than I should have for a training run, my overall pace for the 20 was around 9:15 (8:45 average for the half, and then I forced myself to slow down for the extra 7 to around 10min miles). I'm thinking I should aim for 9:15-9:30min/mi on the marathon? (I may also beg and plead at number pick-up to see if I can be moved to a POT corral bc I hadn't done a race before the cutoff and now I have 3 POTs. It was really, really nice not to jockey for space at the half on Sunday)


----------



## garneska

Nice job @Sara W I thought about you when I went out for my long run on Sunday. I started in piedmont park and crossed the half course a few times. I like that race because it is close for me.  its got hills but I like it better than other courses in atlanta.  With the injuries I passed this year.  Weather was not terrific but it could have been worse.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Ok so I’m pretty excited about the possibility of getting dark-sky pics AND daylight pics in front of the castle. Might have to go out a little fast in the half to try to ensure the dark and then slow waaaaay down for the remainder.


----------



## Sara W

garneska said:


> Nice job @Sara W I thought about you when I went out for my long run on Sunday. I started in piedmont park and crossed the half course a few times. I like that race because it is close for me.  its got hills but I like it better than other courses in atlanta.  With the injuries I passed this year.  Weather was not terrific but it could have been worse.


I was so close to staying in bed and doing the long run later in the day, but then I thought I might as well practice racing in the rain. My husband met me at 14 miles with dry shoes and socks, then drove me up the hill back to Highland so I wouldn't have to run up it again. That was probably the best half course I've done in ATL (other than the old Thanksgiving course that they sadly changed), and they did an excellent job keeping us away from cars.


----------



## kps7795

Herding_Cats said:


> a podcast i was listening to this summer talked about night-before-the-race sleep and they were discussing how it's really common to sleep horrible the night before because of nerves, etc and that you should try to make sure you sleep well TWO nights before so you at least have one good night of rest going in to it.  that's going to be my goal.  Good sleep Thursday. Early-ish bed Friday night. Nap Saturday.  Survive Sunday.


This is a really great point.  Thank you for sharing this.  When I ran my first-ever half marathon in August, I was SO nervous the night before that I likely only got five hours of sleep when I should have gotten a minimum of seven.  I will be utilizing your strategy next month for sure!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

garneska said:


> Nice job @Sara W I thought about you when I went out for my long run on Sunday. I started in piedmont park and crossed the half course a few times. I like that race because it is close for me.  its got hills but I like it better than other courses in atlanta.  With the injuries I passed this year.  Weather was not terrific but it could have been worse.


1. Looking at your signature, what is significant about the 2003 race? 
2. I was there for the 2011 Goofy.  I'm sure you remember me waving.   ;-)
3. You are a better runner than I am going out in the cold and wet on Sunday.  Ick.  As it is, I'm eyeing the sky and temps today and thinking I might need to do treadmill time.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> Ok so I’m pretty excited about the possibility of getting dark-sky pics AND daylight pics in front of the castle. Might have to go out a little fast in the half to try to ensure the dark and then slow waaaaay down for the remainder.


One of my best memories from when I've done this before was nearing the Magic Kingdom and seeing the sun rise over Space Mountain.  I know, total geek territory, but it was cool.


----------



## PrincessV

Hiya - Floridian here with the reminder: no weather forecast is to be trusted until it's an hour before race time! Pack for anything between 20* and 90*; have hot, cool and cold weather plans for costumes; assume rain will be in the forecast for at least one race, even though it may not rain at all or may rain every day; if you're driving, know that credit cards can double as ice scrapers. I'll totally obsess over the forecast for the next couple weeks with all of you, but I won't actually make any decisions about what to wear/bring for each race until the night before, and that still may change when I look at the weather when I get up each race morning.


----------



## Herding_Cats

PrincessV said:


> Pack for anything between 20* and 90*


 As someone who is leaving on Tuesday night and not running until Saturday, this means my suitcase is gonna be FULLLL.  All of the leggings.  All of the layers.  Because it's not just race costumes that we have to plan for.


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> As someone who is leaving on Tuesday night and not running until Saturday, this means my suitcase is gonna be FULLLL.  All of the leggings.  All of the layers.  Because it's not just race costumes that we have to plan for.


This is a big part of why I rent a place with a washer & dryer: I wind up bringing a billion race options, and, like, 2 non-race outfits that I can launder between wearings, lol! The 6 "free" Dopey shirts help, too.


----------



## Herding_Cats

YES!  We rented DVC points and will have a washer and dryer in our room, which will definitely help a TON, especially if it's rainy!


----------



## ZellyB

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Has anyone stopped there during the marathon before?  If so, did you regret it? DH wants to stop for a beer if it's open, but I'm on the fence.  I'm concerned about drinking beer then having to run quite a bit longer.  Our goal is just to have fun, stop for characters, and (most importantly) finish.




We've stopped there a couple of times for a beer.  I love having a beer during a race.  It's refreshing and a bit of bonus carbs.    With all the running you do, seems to me the alcohol just burns right off.  I never feel any effects from it.  We also usually stop for a beer and pretzel in Germany to finish off the race.  You know yourself more than anyone, but if you think you can tolerate it, I'd definitely encourage it.  This was from the marathon portion of our Dopey race back in 2018.  My sweet husband purchased the beer while he waited for me to ride EE.


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> YES!  We rented DVC points and will have a washer and dryer in our room, which will definitely help a TON, especially if it's rainy!


Pro tip: jeans take up a TON of space in luggage: wear one pair, bring one more, and launder as needed to rotate. The great thing about running clothes in their packability and usefulness when not running, too: I've layered a couple pairs of running tights and a few running shirts/jacket to wear outside of races when it's been cold - just washed what I'd already worn for previous races!


----------



## garneska

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> 1. Looking at your signature, what is significant about the 2003 race?
> 2. I was there for the 2011 Goofy.  I'm sure you remember me waving.   ;-)
> 3. You are a better runner than I am going out in the cold and wet on Sunday.  Ick.  As it is, I'm eyeing the sky and temps today and thinking I might need to do treadmill time.


Ha i had to go back and look.  2003 because it feels soooo long ago.  It was also my first disney marathon (second one over all) as an extra bonus it was the 10th anniversary and i had no idea. 

Yeah i was with @Sara W i ran on sunday thinking well its cool, windy, cloudy and drizzly.  Pretty crappy good opportunity to see how things work.  I found out my sports bra was not so good.  I thought i put on enough glide but the answer to that was NO.  

For the women, if my sports bra is chewing me up does that mean it is too loose?  i feel like it is really tight but again am chewed up.  Already planning a different one than i wore on Sunday.


----------



## acurls

Assuming everyone saw the preview of some of the new rD merch? It looks like I can't post the link, but it was on the Disney Parks Blog yesterday.

For some reason, this of all things, made the race feel real and close - not the email from rD this week!


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

acurls said:


> Assuming everyone saw the preview of some of the new rD merch? It looks like I can't post the link, but it was on the Disney Parks Blog yesterday.
> 
> For some reason, this of all things, made the race feel real and close - not the email from rD this week!



Saw it but I'm ready for the race-specific preview!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sara W said:


> And the question is about my pace. I ran a half on Sunday and then added 7 miles for my 20 miler. Granted I probably ran that half a bit faster than I should have for a training run, my overall pace for the 20 was around 9:15 (8:45 average for the half, and then I forced myself to slow down for the extra 7 to around 10min miles). I'm thinking I should aim for 9:15-9:30min/mi on the marathon? (I may also beg and plead at number pick-up to see if I can be moved to a POT corral bc I hadn't done a race before the cutoff and now I have 3 POTs. It was really, really nice not to jockey for space at the half on Sunday)



My advice, wait until at least 3 days prior to the event to solidify pace goals.  The weather at a race, but even more so Disney's possible swing in temps from 20s to 80s, will dictate actual race day pace to a significant degree.  So coming up with a solid pace plan this early could lead to unrealistic expectations come race day.  Because you'll start imagining what could be now based on current data, and then not appropriately adjust those goals when adverse weather conditions come up.

With that being said, I would be very careful trying to evaluate training runs into race paces.  Most runners are notorious for "racing" their training runs.  So they get a false sense of possibilities. 

For example, let us reverse engineer the 20 mile training run.  The final average was 9:15 mm for 20 miles.  According to my calculations, a 9:15mm LR pace is associated with someone who can run a 23:12 5k, 48:23 10k,  and 1:46:45 HM.  So do any of those predicted race times come close to the POTs you've recently run?  Or do you have any reasonable belief that if you "A" raced right now that you could hit those times?  If no, then it suggests to me that your 9:15mm long run was closer to a race effort than you'd want in training.  There could be some worry that you blew your peak on a training run instead of saving it for race day.  For someone who had those times above (23:12 etc) I would put their equivalent marathon effort somewhere around 3:48-3:56 based on training.

Now let's take the training run from the other angle and assume the 20 miles at 9:15 was a max race like effort (even though it very well may not have been).  What we're doing is creating a bracket.  The 3:48-3:56 is best case scenario based on actually being a 9:15mm LR fitness, and the opposite will tell us the low end assumption.  That looks to be something like a 25:39 5k, 53:29 10k, and 1:58:00 HM.  For that profile and based on the training, the marathon would be around a 4:13-4:22.  So the bracket is 3:48-4:22.  A pretty wide range based on a singular data point.

If you provide me the following, I can probably give you a more accurate range.
-Your three recent race results.
-The three highest training duration weeks and mileage during them as well (so I want time and mile).  And when they occurred.
-Your three longest training runs in terms of time and miles.
-When looking at the time spent training on the three longest runs compare it as a % to the total time spent training that week.  For instance, someone who did 2 hrs for the longest run and trained for 6 hrs that week has a 33% LR.
-How many weeks in total did this training plan encompass?
-Lastly, what do you want for your Disney marathon experience?  Are you hoping for a maximal effort?  How much risk are you willing to incur?  In a theoretical world, if I said you had a 10% chance of 3:58 and 90% chance of 4:20 based on an aggressive pace strategy, vs a 40% chance of 4:08 and 60% chance of 4:12 based on a conservative pace strategy, which would you choose?


----------



## cburnett11

I guess I screwed up my waiver somehow.  My wife registered me the day it opened up because I was wrapped up in work.  Last week we did the thing that was supposed to allow me to sign my waiver.  I sent the link to my most used email (and pretty sure also to my disney login email).  I sent the link multiple times because there was a decent lag before it hit my inboxes.  Anyways, later on I clicked on the link and tried to sign my waiver.  I don't recall what message I got, but NOW my registration does not show in my wife's account and it does NOT show in my account.  So not entirely sure I'm even registered now.  We've reached out to RD, but not sure how long it might be before anyone gets back with us.


----------



## StarGirl11

So a gentle reminder to get y’all’s iron checked because mine just became as profoundly deficient. So I get to have infusions before race weekend.

I bring it up because I know this is a fairly common runner problem.


----------



## fatmanatee

acurls said:


> Assuming everyone saw the preview of some of the new rD merch? It looks like I can't post the link, but it was on the Disney Parks Blog yesterday.
> 
> For some reason, this of all things, made the race feel real and close - not the email from rD this week!


Link here, which should work.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

cburnett11 said:


> I guess I screwed up my waiver somehow.  My wife registered me the day it opened up because I was wrapped up in work.  Last week we did the thing that was supposed to allow me to sign my waiver.  I sent the link to my most used email (and pretty sure also to my disney login email).  I sent the link multiple times because there was a decent lag before it hit my inboxes.  Anyways, later on I clicked on the link and tried to sign my waiver.  I don't recall what message I got, but NOW my registration does not show in my wife's account and it does NOT show in my account.  So not entirely sure I'm even registered now.  We've reached out to RD, but not sure how long it might be before anyone gets back with us.


Same exact thing happened to me and my family!


----------



## opusone

cburnett11 said:


> I guess I screwed up my waiver somehow.  My wife registered me the day it opened up because I was wrapped up in work.  Last week we did the thing that was supposed to allow me to sign my waiver.  I sent the link to my most used email (and pretty sure also to my disney login email).  I sent the link multiple times because there was a decent lag before it hit my inboxes.  Anyways, later on I clicked on the link and tried to sign my waiver.  I don't recall what message I got, but NOW my registration does not show in my wife's account and it does NOT show in my account.  So not entirely sure I'm even registered now.  We've reached out to RD, but not sure how long it might be before anyone gets back with us.


Same thing happened with my daughter's waiver (I registered her).  The good news is that I called them, and they could still see her registration (so the registration should still exist); the bad news is that I told them her account email address and they supposedly moved the registration to her account; however, it still doesn't show there.  I may have to call back.


----------



## GollyGadget

garneska said:


> For the women, if my sports bra is chewing me up does that mean it is too loose? i feel like it is really tight but again am chewed up. Already planning a different one than i wore on Sunday.


I think it depends where it's chewing you up at. I got some chafing this weekend right where the band is designed to sit because my sports bra was too tight. Conversely, I'll get chafing in spots where my bra shouldn't be if it's too loose. 
I hope that makes sense. I'm purposely trying to avoid any specific details


----------



## cburnett11

opusone said:


> The good news is that I called them, and they could still see her registration (so the registration should still exist); the bad news is that I told them her account email address and they supposedly moved the registration to her account;



Did they actually answer when you called or did you leave a message and they called back?  My wife had to leave a message as they did not answer at RD.


----------



## Kitty-chan

garneska said:


> For the women, if my sports bra is chewing me up does that mean it is too loose?  i feel like it is really tight but again am chewed up.  Already planning a different one than i wore on Sunday.



Could be too tight, or just not the right model for you. Personally I find that any model bra can cause some chafing, so I always apply a very light coat of vaseline along the bra line, and in any spots that tend to chafe on me.


----------



## Herding_Cats

StarGirl11 said:


> So a gentle reminder to get y’all’s iron checked because mine just became as profoundly deficient. So I get to have infusions before race weekend.
> 
> I bring it up because I know this is a fairly common runner problem.



yes!  Our hs girls XC team got their whole team checked at the beginning of the season (not just a simple fingerstick for hemoglobin) for their ferratin serum and HALF of them were low/anemic.


----------



## Sara W

DopeyBadger said:


> If you provide me the following, I can probably give you a more accurate range.


Thank you! I'll send you a DM so others aren't stuck reading our convo


----------



## garneska

Kitty-chan said:


> Could be too tight, or just not the right model for you. Personally I find that any model bra can cause some chafing, so I always apply a very light coat of vaseline along the bra line, and in any spots that tend to chafe on me.


Yeah that is why i am planning a different bra.  it is actually same but slightly different version i guess.  it feels different but still Brooks.  I figure the one on Sunday chewed me up.  The one I am now planning i usually only use on 6 mile runs but i have a few 8 milers left so will test it on those runs.  It can't hurt.


----------



## opusone

cburnett11 said:


> Did they actually answer when you called or did you leave a message and they called back?  My wife had to leave a message as they did not answer at RD.


I left a message, and they called back (probably within 30-60 minutes).


----------



## steph0808

Marathon Weekend is 2.5 weeks away, which means it is the right time for me to get a cold. Blargh! Did 14 good miles on Sunday and today I could barely do 5 slow miles on the treadmill. Hoping it passes quickly - my kids had it for just two or three days.


----------



## Carol_

cburnett11 said:


> I guess I screwed up my waiver somehow.  My wife registered me the day it opened up because I was wrapped up in work.  Last week we did the thing that was supposed to allow me to sign my waiver.  I sent the link to my most used email (and pretty sure also to my disney login email).  I sent the link multiple times because there was a decent lag before it hit my inboxes.  Anyways, later on I clicked on the link and tried to sign my waiver.  I don't recall what message I got, but NOW my registration does not show in my wife's account and it does NOT show in my account.  So not entirely sure I'm even registered now.  We've reached out to RD, but not sure how long it might be before anyone gets back with us.


My registrations are nonexistent as well. SO FRUSTRATING. I can’t even find a confirmation email so I think I’m screwed. Email to runDisney sent. Having trained not at all, I’m not heartbroken if all I can do is go to the expo and spend a couple days in the cabins.


----------



## camaker

Carol_ said:


> My registrations are nonexistent as well. SO FRUSTRATING. I can’t even find a confirmation email so I think I’m screwed. Email to runDisney sent. Having trained not at all, I’m not heartbroken if all I can do is go to the expo and spend a couple days in the cabins.



‘You’re still registered, it’s just not visible in your account.


----------



## SheHulk

garneska said:


> Yeah that is why i am planning a different bra.  it is actually same but slightly different version i guess.  it feels different but still Brooks.  I figure the one on Sunday chewed me up.  The one I am now planning i usually only use on 6 mile runs but i have a few 8 milers left so will test it on those runs.  It can't hurt.


My experience is that I only get chafing if my bra is stretched out/too loose. If it's bone-crushingly tight, as I like it, there is zero movement side to side so it can't rub. Once it starts stretching out I can get that shoosh-shoosh side to side when I pump my arms, even ever so slightly, and I can get chafing around the band for example. I know everybody's different but that's what I've learned about myself at least.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> I always stopped at Thirsty River when Kat had it open early. Was the first customer one or two years. If she’s not there, I hope someone else takes over and has it open.
> 
> View attachment 632279
> 
> Apologies for the Dis rotation bug



Ahem … photo credit??


----------



## Cabius

Cabius said:


> I'm _preeetttyyy_ sure I gave myself a compound stress fracture in my foot on Sunday, during my 20-mile longest run (just under 5 hours). That is just about the worst timing with 4 weeks until race day. Going in for x-rays on Monday to see whether I'll be able to run, or just cheer y'all on.


Finally got into the doctor for X-rays today and... no fracture! I strained a tendon, but there doesn't seem to be any risk of acute injury, so I should still be able to run! So so so relieved...


----------



## garneska

SheHulk said:


> My experience is that I only get chafing if my bra is stretched out/too loose. If it's bone-crushingly tight, as I like it, there is zero movement side to side so it can't rub. Once it starts stretching out I can get that shoosh-shoosh side to side when I pump my arms, even ever so slightly, and I can get chafing around the band for example. I know everybody's different but that's what I've learned about myself at least.


I am wondering about that.  i mean i feel like i might be able to go one tighter.  i am not sure if it will help though.  I will bring a few choices with me and i  need to do some serious lubing before the race.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm in the group that does not think Marathon Weekend will be canceled either. When runDisney had to cancel Star Wars Race Weekend in 2020, they made the cancellation decision further out from the races than we are right now and they did so under much worse conditions. The vaccine is widely available now and has been for months whereas in March 2020, we hoped it would be possible sooner rather than later. None of this means we should pretend it isn't happening and throw caution to the wind. It just means that we can do more now than we could in April 2020.

SAFD: What a year it's been. Like last year before it, I'm just happy to have gotten through it. The ongoing pandemic challenges contributed to even greater fatigue and burnout than I had at the end of 2020. At least I've hopefully been able to manage it better because the most stressful time of the year at work kicks off as usual shortly after marathon weekend. But that was also why I signed up for Marathon Weekend 2022. I knew I would need the time away from the office for my mental health and I believed that having a fitness goal to work towards would help improve my outlook as well. As it turned out, my hoped for December 2021 WDW visit with friends was postponed to December 2022, so I will really need that time out of and away from the office.

As far as running this year, I had a good year. After 2020 training fell apart, I decided to modify my virtual WDW marathon into 26.2 over 6 days. I concluded that more regular running would be much better than proving to myself that I could accomplish a very slow 26.2 in one setting that could injure me. I used that momentum to carry me through the Princess Virtual 10K and Half. Training dipped off again somewhat due to work insanity, although I did run the final Star Wars races in April with the Rival Run Challenge. My little sister joined me for the half and a friendly neighborhood dog thought her plush porg was breakfast so that gave us a good laugh and her a newfound appreciation for a stuffed animal that she was previously indifferent towards. And yes, her porg is just fine. 

I also did the WDW Kids Races and Star Wars Kids Races with 2 of my nephews. The 4 year old was especially proud of having earned his medal and told my sister how much he loved doing it.

My 2021 mileage will top my 2020 mileage so I feel good about that. Highest yearly miles since 2018. My mileage tracking before Star Wars Dark Side 2018 is unreliable to non existent so I think this will be my second highest mileage year ever. It's not going to break 1,000 though. But I'm okay with that. I missed a few weeks due to injuring a toe and my usual summer slump even before then. But I got back into the habit so that's always an accomplishment.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Cabius said:


> Finally got into the doctor for X-rays today and... no fracture! I strained a tendon, but there doesn't seem to be any risk of acute injury, so I should still be able to run! So so so relieved...



Be careful still, if you have continuing pain! Stress fractures don't generally show up on X-rays until they've been healing for about 6 weeks. So it takes an MRI or CT scan to completely rule out stress fractures.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Cabius said:


> Finally got into the doctor for X-rays today and... no fracture! I strained a tendon, but there doesn't seem to be any risk of acute injury, so I should still be able to run!



I am having some foot pain that I am paranoid about… I should probably go get it X-Rayed. I went to get a massage today and it seemed like it was mostly really tight/knotted small muscles, but I am still concerned. Did you just go to an urgent care?


----------



## avondale

garneska said:


> I feel you Maura. It’s been a crappy training cycle for me.  I am hoping for 150 minutes of running tomorrow.  Normally that would be about 16 miles.  Right now if I cover 13 miles I will be happy. I did see my PT yesterday so today everything is quite sore. She recommended me to do a run walk.  It’s just not something I normally do.  Still toying with the idea for tomorrow.  I am hoping to get a start group of S1 and was gonna run with @camaker but I am thinking you and I can be the ”too injured“ group.  Yes my right side is a complete wreck.



I'm adding on to this quite late, but I might ask to join you on Team Marathon While Injured.  I sprained my ankle Nov. 27 doing what will probably be my longest run in this short training cycle: I got 75 minutes of 90 minutes done.  By the time I got cleared to run again, it's now past peak training and into the taper.  I was hoping (maybe still am?) to run with some of the Goof Troop, but maybe we can make our own division of it?


----------



## pluto377

My rapid COVID came back negative. Still waiting the pcr and still feeling awful so yet another run missed today. Feeling so frustrated.


----------



## avondale

garneska said:


> For the women, if my sports bra is chewing me up does that mean it is too loose?  i feel like it is really tight but again am chewed up.  Already planning a different one than i wore on Sunday.



Could be too loose.  If it's not a new bra, maybe the areas that are chafing you are getting a little worn?  Heck, I have occasionally gotten a new sports bra that had stupid stitching that caused chafing regions right away.


----------



## garneska

avondale said:


> Could be too loose.  If it's not a new bra, maybe the areas that are chafing you are getting a little worn?  Heck, I have occasionally gotten a new sports bra that had stupid stitching that caused chafing regions right away.


So the bra is not new but not old either. The One I am thinking of going with is actually older.  One reason I am thinking it maybe just a tad loose. That being said it chewed up my back by the clasp, the front on the rib cage or bottom, and sorry for the TMI but also a tad in the cleavage.  To be honest I am always almost always torn up on the front under the band.  It’s almost normal for me.  but the cleavage is a new thing.  

since I am complaining about bras, might as well get it all out. Am also having issues with the back closure hooks.  It must be from getting older but am having a hard time clasping them.  Am having issues with my wrist as well. Seriously considered a front zip style but there I am seriously concerned about chafing.


----------



## JJJLoves WDW

Not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but my wife and I are going down to the Marathon to hopefully see our daughter run at a few different points in the race.  This will be our first time doing so, and I understand traveling around the World is extremely challenging before and during the Marathon.  So how should we plan to get to places where spectators can watch the runners go by?  Is there a site we can visit that will show us this information, or something similar?  TIA for any info.


----------



## princessbride6205

DopeyBadger said:


> *2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2021_12_20*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2022 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions.  Some things to note:
> 
> -Without bib numbers, I am making an educated stab in the dark on which starting group each person will be in.  Additionally, because I don't have the proportion of people in each starting group, I'm making an educated guess on starting time.  Five registration choices and six starting groups for the 5k/10k makes it hard to discern where the extra split will possibly come from.
> -I'm proposing the pre-race meet-up spot be at the "N-R" flag (if it's there) just north of the gear check area.
> -According to the event guide, the resort buses do not begin re-running until 7am for the 10k.  With a 5am start, and the course design, I'm not quite sure why it's listed as 7am.  So I think it's plausible that the buses start running before 7am.
> -In the past the HM/M meet-up was past the gear check in the secondary holding area.  However, every year there seems to be some confusion about the change from the 5k/10k spot to the HM/M spot.  So this year, I'm proposing the spot for all four races will be at the same place.
> -In the past, the HM buses started re-running at 7am.  However, the 2022 event guide says 6am.  So I've kept the 7:35 for spectator cutoff, but it seems that with the 6am restart everyone should be in the clear.
> -No Everest timing this year.
> -According to Facebook, the bartender who used to open Thirsty River (inside AK) early before the park opens is now at EPCOT.  So it remains to be seen whether Thirsty River will indeed open early.
> -Some of the mileage on the real bathrooms is slightly off, but I didn't want to go through and change it all.  The locations are what matter.
> 
> When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 22 runners (17 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 27 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 34 runners (30 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 46 runners (38 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)


You can add me 
Race: Marathon
Name: Nicole
Costume: Mrs. Banks (from Mary Poppins)
Finish time: 5:30
Meet-up: Maybe
Middle
Middle

I think that was all the categories


----------



## nekonekoneko

JJJLoves WDW said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but my wife and I are going down to the Marathon to hopefully see our daughter run at a few different points in the race.  This will be our first time doing so, and I understand traveling around the World is extremely challenging before and during the Marathon.  So how should we plan to get to places where spectators can watch the runners go by?  Is there a site we can visit that will show us this information, or something similar?  TIA for any info.



Information for spectator viewing areas can be found here:

https://guide.rundisney.events/spectators/
The best way to get around during the race is to use Disney transportation.  Trying to drive anywhere can be a nightmare.  So many roads are closed during the race.  The monorail will be operating, even before the race starts, to get the runners from Contemporary/Grand Floridian/Polynesian to the start line.  And they will take spectators to Magic Kingdom.  MK doesn't require tickets before 7:30, and Main Street USA will be open to cheer them on.

The buses will be running from park to park, or to/from the resorts.  It seems to be the only way to get to DHS on Sunday.  The Skyliner and the Friendship boats will be running at their normal times.


----------



## Bree

Pacers for half and full. No assigned start groups yet.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Stay away for a couple days and you miss quite a few pages of messages at this time of year.  Finished the last long run this past weekend, the MP pace run on Saturday was more difficult than expected and then the weather was not ideal in central FL for a long run Sunday, warm and really humid to start.  After about an hour the clouds broke and temps dropped a few degrees and humidity improved dramatically but was already soaked by then.  But the back half of the 20 miler was much better than the first part.  

Between the travel and holidays this does not quite seem like a taper week.  Maybe next week when I get back home the taper will kick in.

RACE - Full
*Name *- Chris
*DIS'er name* - WhereInFlorida
*Costume/Clothing* - None
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registratio*n - 4:31-5:00
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - (Yes or No) No
*Pre-Race Meet-up? *- (Yes or No) Yes
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - Back
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - Late
*Expected Race Pace* - 11:00-11:30


----------



## Disney at Heart

Wrong tag


----------



## Disney at Heart

@DopeyBadger We were on the half marathon spreadsheet, but not on the marathon sheet. We are Goofy.

RACE - Full
*Name *- Sylvia and DH
*DIS'er name* - Disney at Heart
*Costume/Clothing* - No costume
*Bib#* - ?
*Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registratio*n - 5:30-6:00
*Club runDisney Platinum?* - (Yes or No) No
*Pre-Race Meet-up? *- (Yes or No) yes
*Front, Middle, or Back of starting group* - back
*Early Bird or Late Arriver* - Early
*Expected Race Pace* - 13:00


----------



## GuinnessRunner

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Has anyone stopped there during the marathon before? If so, did you regret it? DH wants to stop for a beer if it's open, but I'm on the fence. I'm concerned about drinking beer then having to run quite a bit longer. Our goal is just to have fun, stop for characters, and (most importantly) finish.



For MW I usually stop in world showcase so close enough to the finish I never had any issues.  I will add one word of caution though.  I used to always get a beer during the Peachtree RR.  The cold beer during what is typically a hot race tasted soooo good.  So the caution?  I would drink the beer too fast  and one year got it just past mile 3.  The next mile was essentially like shaking up a beer in my stomach. Pretty sure I could have won a burping contest but needless to say, not so great for those running around me


----------



## Pmm_

sandam1 said:


> In my experience, don't take a chance! Get there EARLY!!! Once you get into the parking lot, you don't have to get out the car right away. I've used that opportunity to eat breakfast, close my eyes for 20-30 minutes, etc. I know that once I'm IN the parking lot, I'm safe and in control of my time and that helps me relax. Also, this is not like your average race where you can roll up at the last minute (as someone else mentioned there is a LONG walk-out to the start of the half and whole). Accept the fact that you are going to wait a lot (it is Disney after all) and embrace it.





GreatLakes said:


> I am also driving and will be making the assumption that my 20 minute drive will take at least an hour so I'm planning to leave at 2:00am from my hotel. If I'm early I will have a car to wait in.



Thank you both - we're planning on leaving at 2:30ish also. Good luck!


----------



## stitchsnk

steph0808 said:


> Marathon Weekend is 2.5 weeks away, which means it is the right time for me to get a cold. Blargh! Did 14 good miles on Sunday and today I could barely do 5 slow miles on the treadmill. Hoping it passes quickly - my kids had it for just two or three days.


I am also getting over a cold I got from my kiddo from daycare. Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Does anyone know of the resort fitness centers have foam rollers?  I have a short/travel one (not hollow) but it takes up soooo much space that I’d rather not bring it. But I know I’ll need one.


----------



## HangWithMerida

garneska said:


> I am wondering about that.  i mean i feel like i might be able to go one tighter.  i am not sure if it will help though.  I will bring a few choices with me and i  need to do some serious lubing before the race.


Have you tried k tape under the band? I know of people who are more prone to chafing that use k tape regularly, especially for longer distances, and swear by it.


----------



## Cabius

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am having some foot pain that I am paranoid about… I should probably go get it X-Rayed. I went to get a massage today and it seemed like it was mostly really tight/knotted small muscles, but I am still concerned. Did you just go to an urgent care?


I went to an orthopedic specialist, but it took a week to get an appointment. It wasn't painful/urgent enough for me to want to go sit in an urgent care waiting room, personally.

Thanks all for the well-wishes!!


----------



## garneska

HangWithMerida said:


> Have you tried k tape under the band? I know of people who are more prone to chafing that use k tape regularly, especially for longer distances, and swear by it.


I have not and that sounds brilliant.  Something worth trying.  I have KT tape.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> Does anyone know of the resort fitness centers have foam rollers?  I have a short/travel one (not hollow) but it takes up soooo much space that I’d rather not bring it. But I know I’ll need one.


You could head over to the tennis court and get someone to roll you out with one of the court squeegees....

Hey, I'm just an ideas guy here.  I'll see myself out.


----------



## camaker

HangWithMerida said:


> Have you tried k tape under the band? I know of people who are more prone to chafing that use k tape regularly, especially for longer distances, and swear by it.





garneska said:


> I have not and that sounds brilliant.  Something worth trying.  I have KT tape.



I’ll second this recommendation enthusiastically.  KT tape is an underrated anti-chafing tactic. Granted, I don’t typically run in a bra, but the waistband of my compression shorts routinely chafes the small of my back. A strip of KT tape over the affected area completely prevents the issue.


----------



## garneska

@camaker i was wondering what your experience was   

When i read it i did think it was a good idea.


----------



## PrincessV

I know some of us are concerned about the germ-fest that a crowded race can be, so I just wanted to share a few thoughts as a person who falls into a high-risk category for any and all respiratory illnesses...

During W&D, I ran much of the 10K wearing a KN95 mask and was surprisingly comfortable - and I'm asthmatic, so running in any mask/Buff/scarf is probably slightly more challenging for me than others. I had no problem breathing at all while wearing it, and it also worked REALLY well for keeping my nose and cheeks warm in the cold rain: much warmer without getting overly hot and more comfortable than using a Buff! For the half, I went with a blue surgical-style mask and it was much less comfortable. I think I got the same amount of 02 with both, but the surgical _felt_ more difficult to breathe in, if that makes sense. It also got damp and clammy, and was terrible at keeping my face warm. So if you'll feel better about being in the corrals and in congested areas of race courses wearing a mask, I highly recommend a KN95. 

And I'm going to ask really nicely that if you are experiencing symptoms of any illness, especially things like sneezing and coughing, and insist on racing, PLEASE wear a mask around others. I got stuck in that crowded BW path behind someone violently coughing and blowing their nose into the air as they ran and I'm convinced that was how I caught whatever illness I came down with after the race weekend. Maybe it was just a 2-day cold for that person, but I wound up with secondary bronchitis and a sinus infection for 6 weeks. If we all just exercise a little common courtesy toward our fellow runners, in addition to taking steps to protect ourselves if we're vulnerable, we can make this race weekend more safe for all.


----------



## Bree

Herding_Cats said:


> Does anyone know of the resort fitness centers have foam rollers?  I have a short/travel one (not hollow) but it takes up soooo much space that I’d rather not bring it. But I know I’ll need one.



I don’t think I’ve seen them there. A lacrosse ball has become my newest way to roll after my PT showed me. I put it between the wall and my leg, hip or glute to roll out.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I got my hotel reminder today!  Two weeks to go


----------



## Gary Snyder

The following message was on the Digital Event guide:.......reminded me of a question = Where will the coffee annd fruit and breakfast sandwich and drinks be? and is there a cost?
In other words, do I need to take money and how much...TIA

*Food and Beverage*

On race day, participants and spectators can enjoy a variety of food and beverage offering before, during, and post-race. From coffee, fruit, breakfast sandwiches, and celebratory drinks, you won’t want to miss these delicious menu items.


----------



## Disney at Heart

PrincessV said:


> I know some of us are concerned about the germ-fest that a crowded race can be …
> And I'm going to ask really nicely that if you are experiencing symptoms of any illness, especially things like sneezing and coughing, and insist on racing, PLEASE wear a mask around others. I got stuck in that crowded BW path behind someone violently coughing and blowing their nose into the air as they ran and I'm convinced that was how I caught whatever illness I came down with after the race weekend. Maybe it was just a 2-day cold for that person, but I wound up with secondary bronchitis and a sinus infection for 6 weeks. If we all just exercise a little common courtesy toward our fellow runners, in addition to taking steps to protect ourselves if we're vulnerable, we can make this race weekend more safe for all.


And I ask also for the same courtesy in the parks. The first night I arrived for W&D, someone walking toward me and passing on my left, sneezed… and instead of covering his mouth, he turned his head in my direction, leaned over, and let all his “droplets” from mouth and nose COVER my left arm! In addition to being completely grossed out, I was frantically seeking the nearest sanitizer, which I basically used to bathe my arm (including the short sleeve of my t-shirt). Then I headed to the bathroom for soap and water! That should NEVER happen.


----------



## mrebuck

We are staying at the Polynesian and intend to take the monorail to the half and full starts.  In the past (when we relied on the buses), we left our resort by 2:30.  For those with experience getting there via the monorail, should we still plan to leave at 2:30?  Or could we leave later?   Does taking the monorail alleviate congestion/traffic uncertainties?


----------



## HangWithMerida

Disney at Heart said:


> And I ask also for the same courtesy in the parks. The first night I arrived for W&D, someone walking toward me and passing on my left, sneezed… and instead of covering his mouth, he turned his head in my direction, leaned over, and let all his “droplets” from mouth and nose COVER my left arm! In addition to being completely grossed out, I was frantically seeking the nearest sanitizer, which I basically used to bathe my arm (including the short sleeve of my t-shirt). Then I headed to the bathroom for soap and water! That should NEVER happen.


Dude, that's gross...


----------



## WhereInFlorida

mrebuck said:


> We are staying at the Polynesian and intend to take the monorail to the half and full starts.  In the past (when we relied on the buses), we left our resort by 2:30.  For those with experience getting there via the monorail, should we still plan to leave at 2:30?  Or could we leave later?   Does taking the monorail alleviate congestion/traffic uncertainties?



i don’t worry about arriving early and waiting around so have always left around 3:15 even for buses.  I left the same time with monorail resorts, but it did eliminate any concern your traffic..

One year there was about a 15 minute waiting delay at the TTC transfer but was there with hundreds of others so didn’t feel any stress about that.


----------



## mrebuck

WhereInFlorida said:


> i don’t worry about arriving early and waiting around so have always left around 3:15 even for buses.  I left the same time with monorail resorts, but it did eliminate any concern your traffic..
> 
> One year there was about a 15 minute waiting delay at the TTC transfer but was there with hundreds of others so didn’t feel any stress about that.



Thank you!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Gary Snyder said:


> The following message was on the Digital Event guide:.......reminded me of a question = Where will the coffee annd fruit and breakfast sandwich and drinks be? and is there a cost?
> In other words, do I need to take money and how much...TIA
> 
> *Food and Beverage*
> 
> On race day, participants and spectators can enjoy a variety of food and beverage offering before, during, and post-race. From coffee, fruit, breakfast sandwiches, and celebratory drinks, you won’t want to miss these delicious menu items.



usually at the front of the start staging area there will be a tent with the food and beverages.  They take all payments that usually Disney vendors do, magic band or Apple Pay ifthat is what you usually carry anyways.  Not sure of prices, from what I remember a water bottle was same price as other places around the kingdom


----------



## Kitty-chan

Herding_Cats said:


> Does anyone know of the resort fitness centers have foam rollers?  I have a short/travel one (not hollow) but it takes up soooo much space that I’d rather not bring it. But I know I’ll need one.


I love my foam roller at home, but use The Stick when I travel and can't easily bring a roller. If you google "the stick roller" you'll find it at a bunch of places. It doesn't take up much space in a suitcase or large backpack.


----------



## DISfam2401

I'm pretty sure I have a tibial stress fracture - symptoms sound right and the x-ray was very suspicious (bone changes in the area but no fracture seen.) I'm having an MRI to confirm and see how bad it is. If, in fact, I cannot run, does anyone know if I can cancel either for a refund or future credit? We're going anyway since my husband is running and we're making a family trip of it. I guess I could always just grab the shirt and skip the race, but I'd rather save the $ for a future race.


----------



## cburnett11

opusone said:


> I left a message, and they called back (probably within 30-60 minutes).



We haven’t had any of our voicemails or emails returned on this.  It’s a bit frustrating.


----------



## jmasgat

DISfam2401 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a tibial stress fracture - symptoms sound right and the x-ray was very suspicious (bone changes in the area but no fracture seen.) I'm having an MRI to confirm and see how bad it is. If, in fact, I cannot run, does anyone know if I can cancel either for a refund or future credit? We're going anyway since my husband is running and we're making a family trip of it. I guess I could always just grab the shirt and skip the race, but I'd rather save the $ for a future race.



They don't do refunds or deferrals.


----------



## camaker

DISfam2401 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a tibial stress fracture - symptoms sound right and the x-ray was very suspicious (bone changes in the area but no fracture seen.) I'm having an MRI to confirm and see how bad it is. If, in fact, I cannot run, does anyone know if I can cancel either for a refund or future credit? We're going anyway since my husband is running and we're making a family trip of it. I guess I could always just grab the shirt and skip the race, but I'd rather save the $ for a future race.



First off, so sorry to hear about your injury! It’s so frustrating to put in the training and have it all come crashing down at the end. Here’s hoping for good news on the MRI. 

As for the race, your best bet is to call RunDisney, explain the situation, and see if they’re willing to do anything. The official policy is that the races are non-refundable and non-transferable. That being said, I’ve read stories from people whose experiences have ranged from “sorry, there’s nothing we can do” all the way to partial or full refunds (usually in the form of a Disney gift card).  There really doesn’t seem to be any consistency to it.  Good luck!


----------



## dtrain

I’m out guys, virus is too real and getting sick threatens my daily fitness/mental health.  Running is my life, races are not a priority and I will wait until it’s safe.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I really hope Florida gets a cold front sometime before Marathon Weekend (especially Sunday) because the next 10 days look really hot.


----------



## 1lilspark

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I really hope Florida gets a cold front sometime before Marathon Weekend (especially Sunday) because the next 10 days look really hot.


Right now for lake Buena vista accue weather shows lows 46-57 & highs 70-76 ( the high range being 10K day which is also showing rain) but it’s Florida so


----------



## Sara W

dtrain said:


> I’m out guys, virus is too real and getting sick threatens my daily fitness/mental health.  Running is my life, races are not a priority and I will wait until it’s safe.  Good luck to everyone!


I feel ya. Yesterday I told my mom not to drive up to take care of the kids because I don't want to be the reason she's exposed and I just canceled my flight. We're going to load up the kids and drive down so I can avoid the airport/uber/shuttles. Marathon weekend just took a dramatic turn from an adult trip with fancy signature dinners and lot of quiet to pretty much the opposite.


----------



## Tall Todd

Expo list has been populated. Still waiting on Disney Springs discounts.
https://guide.rundisney.events/expo/


----------



## GirlfromTN

Tall Todd said:


> Expo list has been populated. Still waiting on Disney Springs discounts.
> https://guide.rundisney.events/expo/


Thanks for posting, I had been waiting on this!


----------



## GirlfromTN

PrincessV said:


> I know some of us are concerned about the germ-fest that a crowded race can be, so I just wanted to share a few thoughts as a person who falls into a high-risk category for any and all respiratory illnesses...
> 
> During W&D, I ran much of the 10K wearing a KN95 mask and was surprisingly comfortable - and I'm asthmatic, so running in any mask/Buff/scarf is probably slightly more challenging for me than others. I had no problem breathing at all while wearing it, and it also worked REALLY well for keeping my nose and cheeks warm in the cold rain: much warmer without getting overly hot and more comfortable than using a Buff! For the half, I went with a blue surgical-style mask and it was much less comfortable. I think I got the same amount of 02 with both, but the surgical _felt_ more difficult to breathe in, if that makes sense. It also got damp and clammy, and was terrible at keeping my face warm. So if you'll feel better about being in the corrals and in congested areas of race courses wearing a mask, I highly recommend a KN95.
> 
> And I'm going to ask really nicely that if you are experiencing symptoms of any illness, especially things like sneezing and coughing, and insist on racing, PLEASE wear a mask around others. I got stuck in that crowded BW path behind someone violently coughing and blowing their nose into the air as they ran and I'm convinced that was how I caught whatever illness I came down with after the race weekend. Maybe it was just a 2-day cold for that person, but I wound up with secondary bronchitis and a sinus infection for 6 weeks. If we all just exercise a little common courtesy toward our fellow runners, in addition to taking steps to protect ourselves if we're vulnerable, we can make this race weekend more safe for all.


I’m afraid that the no refund policy is going to encourage people to come run the race even if they know they have covid or are otherwise sick. I understand the no refund policy generally but I would think it is in Disney’s best interest to allow switching to virtual or deferring during the pandemic, so people who are sick can still get their medal and shirt and not have to come spread their germs to everyone. They’ve changed lots of other policies during the past 2 years due to covid, why not one more ??


----------



## doombuggy

mrebuck said:


> We are staying at the Polynesian and intend to take the monorail to the half and full starts.  In the past (when we relied on the buses), we left our resort by 2:30.  For those with experience getting there via the monorail, should we still plan to leave at 2:30?  Or could we leave later?   Does taking the monorail alleviate congestion/traffic uncertainties?


Ditto!  My DVC waitlist came through so i decided to say there instead of driving from home.  Forgot that the half doesn't start from the MK lot, so maybe a quick walk to the Epcot monorail would be great!


----------



## pluto377

Bad news- pcr test came back positive so I do in fact have Covid.
Good news- my quarantine will be over before I’m supposed to leave and I’ll be well protected against getting it again on the trip.
Bad news- no idea how I’m going to finish dopey with basically no running since dec 15.

Have another Covid test scheduled for Jan 3 so I can make sure I’m negative before traveling. What a crap ending to this training cycle.


----------



## LSUfan4444

1lilspark said:


> Right now for lake Buena vista accue weather shows lows 46-57 & highs 70-76 ( the high range being 10K day which is also showing rain) but it’s Florida so


yeah, the forecast looks solid to me at this point. Nothing to extreme on either end and anytime I can get the averages in regards to weather, I'll take it.


----------



## GreatLakes

I like the Weather Underground 10 day forecast because they have a graph.  The furthest it goes out now is 1/1 which has a temp/real feel of the following:

5:00am:  67° / 69°
6:00am:  67° / 69°
7:00am:  67° / 69°
8:00am:  69° / 71°
9:00am:  71° / 71°

Those are all too warm for me so I'm hoping for a cold front to come through.  My ideal would be between 38° and 43° for race time.


----------



## camaker

pluto377 said:


> Bad news- pcr test came back positive so I do in fact have Covid.
> Good news- my quarantine will be over before I’m supposed to leave and I’ll be well protected against getting it again on the trip.
> Bad news- no idea how I’m going to finish dopey with basically no running since dec 15.
> 
> Have another Covid test scheduled for Jan 3 so I can make sure I’m negative before traveling. What a crap ending to this training cycle.



Sorry to hear that!  As far as Dopey goes, slow down, take it easy where you can, and you’ll be surprised what you can accomplish. You’ve got a lot of training under your belt already and it’s not going away overnight.


----------



## GreatLakes

pluto377 said:


> Bad news- pcr test came back positive so I do in fact have Covid.
> Good news- my quarantine will be over before I’m supposed to leave and I’ll be well protected against getting it again on the trip.
> Bad news- no idea how I’m going to finish dopey with basically no running since dec 15.
> 
> Have another Covid test scheduled for Jan 3 so I can make sure I’m negative before traveling. What a crap ending to this training cycle.



You may not miss as much as you think.  I only missed 3 runs and then did shorten 2 of the 3 first runs I did when I got back.  My 18 miler (12 at marathon pace) was run on Sunday and I tested positive the next day so I had it for that run as well.  A friend of mine tested positive and didn't miss any run other than shortening his 30 miler to 20 (he is training for an ultra).  It really just depends how you feel.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

pluto377 said:


> Bad news- pcr test came back positive so I do in fact have Covid.
> Good news- my quarantine will be over before I’m supposed to leave and I’ll be well protected against getting it again on the trip.
> Bad news- no idea how I’m going to finish dopey with basically no running since dec 15.
> 
> Have another Covid test scheduled for Jan 3 so I can make sure I’m negative before traveling. What a crap ending to this training cycle.


Sorry to hear about testing positive.  I hope yours is a mild case.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GreatLakes said:


> I like the Weather Underground 10 day forecast because they have a graph.  The furthest it goes out now is 1/1 which has a temp/real feel of the following:
> 
> 5:00am:  67° / 69°
> 6:00am:  67° / 69°
> 7:00am:  67° / 69°
> 8:00am:  69° / 71°
> 9:00am:  71° / 71°
> 
> Those are all too warm for me so I'm hoping for a cold front to come through.  My idea would be between 38° and 43° for race time.


Weather channel 10-day has Thur 06 as 64/81. 
I'll be one of the few happy with these temps.  No freezing during the pre-race, no lung issues from cold air. 
So much of my training was in 85+ and the 90s that these temps won't bother me much.


----------



## Cabius

doombuggy said:


> Ditto!  My DVC waitlist came through so i decided to say there instead of driving from home.  Forgot that the half doesn't start from the MK lot, so maybe a quick walk to the Epcot monorail would be great!


Woohoo! Poly crew represent! See you on the monorail.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Kitty-chan said:


> I love my foam roller at home, but use The Stick when I travel and can't easily bring a roller. If you google "the stick roller" you'll find it at a bunch of places. It doesn't take up much space in a suitcase or large backpack.



And you will find many of the vendors at the expo will have these as well.


----------



## PrincessV

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I really hope Florida gets a cold front sometime before Marathon Weekend (especially Sunday) because the next 10 days look really hot.


Floridian here in Florida, currently wearing 2 layers of clothing, under a down blanket, with the heat on: it's 52*.  47* for my run before sunrise. Brrrrrr!



GirlfromTN said:


> I’m afraid that the no refund policy is going to encourage people to come run the race even if they know they have covid or are otherwise sick. I understand the no refund policy generally but I would think it is in Disney’s best interest to allow switching to virtual or deferring during the pandemic, so people who are sick can still get their medal and shirt and not have to come spread their germs to everyone. They’ve changed lots of other policies during the past 2 years due to covid, why not one more ??


I could not agree more. Now is the time for rD to allow for - and advertise widely - cancelations/transfers/refunds/credits due to COVID.


----------



## PrincessV

caveat: IT'S TOO EARLY TO LOOK AT THE WEATHER!!!!!!!

I'm seeing lows in the 50s and highs in the low- to mid-70s for the race days - that's what we call "winter" here in FL. 

A note about high and low temps: this time of year, we only hit the daily high for maybe an hour in the afternoon - that is not what to look at for race temp. Starting race temp is going to be the overnight low of the day before.


----------



## LSUfan4444

PrincessV said:


> IT'S TOO EARLY TO LOOK AT THE WEATHER!!!!!!!


Its too early to overreact it never too early to prepare.


----------



## Kerry1957

PrincessV said:


> caveat: IT'S TOO EARLY TO LOOK AT THE WEATHER!!!!!!!





LSUfan4444 said:


> Its too early to overreact it never too early to prepare.



I actually think you are both correct....Rationally, I agree with @PrincessV , but emotionally I understand @LSUfan4444 and others desire to start tracking the weather and think about contingencies.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I mean, I think there's a difference between looking at the forecasts today and coming to a reasonable expectation that you won't need layers upon layers of throw aways at the starting line AND looking at the forecast and trying to decide which socks to wear....you're 64 degree swift wicks or your 61 degree smartwools

What we can learn today is that the chance of a winter blast is highly unlikely so it makes packing easier which may lead to decision about what car to drive to the airport to fit luggage or what carry-on to use or how to get back to the airport since there is no DME. I think considerations for pre, post and race nutrition should shift as well and maybe with avg to higher temps, details can be worked out for extra cases of water to someones room/resort, etc. Rain, I wouldnt worry about that at all and thats just something you hav to prepare for no matter what but certainly I think value can be had 2-3 weeks out.


----------



## jrsharp21

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Weather channel 10-day has Thur 06 as 64/81.
> I'll be one of the few happy with these temps.  No freezing during the pre-race, no lung issues from cold air.
> So much of my training was in 85+ and the 90s that these temps won't bother me much.



I am with you on this. Running in the Houston area, been running in the 80's and humidity alot this fall. Plus running in the scorching summer heat was a daily thing for me since I run at lunch each workday.  60's / 80's sounds fantastic!  Also agree with the no freezing pre-race and the lung issues from the cold air. Also, warmer air equals less snot/mucus build up while running. LOL.  When it's cold out, having to blow out your nose every mile gets old.


----------



## PrincessV

Don't get me wrong, I've got Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter weather options in place for each race lol! I'm just not making any firm decisions yet. Know why? 2017. Remember how the forecast right up until that Friday was for the hottest Marathon ever? And how we absolutely froze when a freak cold front blew through, canceling the half and handing us a wind chill in the teens ahead of the full? Yeah, once bitten, twice shy: I'll just be bringing it all.

See also: 2010. #neverforget


----------



## HangWithMerida

pluto377 said:


> Bad news- pcr test came back positive so I do in fact have Covid.
> …
> Have another Covid test scheduled for Jan 3 so I can make sure I’m negative before traveling. What a crap ending to this training cycle.


Be aware that your repeat test may well still be positive and it won’t mean you are contagious. For some people, tests can continue to return as positive for up to 6 months after a known infection. Others will get a clear negative within a couple of weeks. As long as you complete the appropriate quarantine time and have no symptoms, a positive test doesn’t have to dictate your decision to participate.


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> I mean, I think there's a difference between looking at the forecasts today and coming to a reasonable expectation that you won't need layers upon layers of throw aways at the starting line AND looking at the forecast and trying to decide which socks to wear....you're 64 degree swift wicks or your 61 degree smartwools
> 
> What we can learn today is that the chance of a winter blast is highly unlikely so it makes packing easier which may lead to decision about what car to drive to the airport to fit luggage or what carry-on to use or how to get back to the airport since there is no DME. I think considerations for pre, post and race nutrition should shift as well and maybe with avg to higher temps, details can be worked out for extra cases of water to someones room/resort, etc. Rain, I wouldnt worry about that at all and thats just something you hav to prepare for no matter what but certainly I think value can be had 2-3 weeks out.



Except this really isn’t the case at all. 2017 stands out as a stark example of how quickly things can change dramatically and how people following this type of advice ended up woefully unprepared for the conditions of the marathon.


----------



## jmasgat

GirlfromTN said:


> They’ve changed lots of other policies during the past 2 years due to covid, why not one more ?



Because they already have the money and to do anything different would require additional work, which they are unable or unwilling to do.



PrincessV said:


> See also: 2010. #neverforget



My first marathon, and I really thought that 30-ish temp was great because it was what I was accustomed to running in at home.  Now volunteering the day before for the half and standing around at the Epcot turnaround at World Showcase--that was dreadful.  Even with all the clothes I brought, and handwarmers (which never did activate), I needed a 15 minute hot shower when I got back to my room.


----------



## LSUfan4444

camaker said:


> Except this really isn’t the case at all. 2017 stands out as a stark example of how quickly things can change dramatically and how people *following this type of advice *ended up woefully unprepared for the conditions of the marathon.


What advice is that?

Being woefully unprepared isn't from following any advice it's from a lack of preparation. The chance of a winter blast is unlikely not impossible. Anyone who wants to invest their time and energy during the holidays into the unlikely can still do so but extended forecasts give a peek into what is most likely. It doesnt make them useless and it doesnt make them concrete but they can and should steer every participant to know what is most likely.


----------



## LSUfan4444

jmasgat said:


> My first marathon, and I really thought that 30-ish temp was great because it was what I was accustomed to running in at home. Now volunteering the day before for the half and standing around at the Epcot turnaround at World Showcase--that was dreadful. Even with all the clothes I brought, and handwarmers (which never did activate), I needed a 15 minute hot shower when I got back to my room.


Yeah, we intentionally showed up late for the A corral and just started our run/race as soon as we stepped off the bus. No way was I going to stand around in the corral that morning. We were staying at the Contemporary that year and we stashed a bag in the bushes the morning of the race with some extra dry clothes if needed and a place we could drop layers that we started with and didnt want to throw away.


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> What advice is that?
> 
> Being woefully unprepared isn't from following any advice it's from a lack of preparation. The chance of a winter blast is unlikely not impossible. Anyone who wants to invest their time and energy during the holidays into the unlikely can still do so but extended forecasts give a peek into what is most likely. It doesnt make them useless and it doesnt make them concrete but they can and should steer every participant to know what is most likely.



Florida weather has shown itself to be much more variable and subject to extreme swings on short notice than much of the country. Looking at the forecast today and saying it’s unlikely to change significantly (either towards hotter or colder) is just incorrect and steers people in the direction of a false sense of security, encouraging them to be unprepared.


----------



## PrincessV

All I can say is that as a Floridian, I know better, but that 2017 forecast seemed _so_ solid, I didn't pack for cold weather and I suffered. 2018's week-out forecast was dicey, as I recall, but remembering 2017, I did bring cold weather gear and was very glad I had it! 2019? Brought the cold weather gear and didn't need it, for the marathon, anyway. Left it all packed and brought it back home and had zero regrets.

As always, YMMV: we all have different tolerances for different weather conditions!


----------



## pluto377

HangWithMerida said:


> Be aware that your repeat test may well still be positive and it won’t mean you are contagious. For some people, tests can continue to return as positive for up to 6 months after a known infection. Others will get a clear negative within a couple of weeks. As long as you complete the appropriate quarantine time and have no symptoms, a positive test doesn’t have to dictate your decision to participate.


 
thanks for this! I had no idea. Everything is so confusing with all of this.


----------



## nekonekoneko

camaker said:


> Florida weather has shown itself to be much more variable and subject to extreme swings on short notice than much of the country. Looking at the forecast today and saying it’s unlikely to change significantly (either towards hotter or colder) is just incorrect and steers people in the direction of a false sense of security, encouraging them to be unprepared.


You're reminding me of 2017.

5k and 10k days were pretty good, race time it was in the 50s.  1/2 marathon Saturday was cancelled because of a thunderstorm.  Sunday was 36 degrees at the start.

So things can change in a hurry!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

pluto377 said:


> Bad news- no idea how I’m going to finish dopey with basically no running since dec 15.


In the hopes of encouraging you, not all hope is lost. My sister completed Dopey in 2020 with even less training than you've had. Her last long run before the marathon was a half in September 2019. She did not try to do too much in the 3 races leading up to Dopey. I also note that character photos during the race may not be a good idea depending on how fast or slow you are during the race because those will add to your time each mile. The 16 minute per mile pace can be done with a brisk walk so don't fret yet. And if you have a proof of time placing you in an earlier corral, definitely use it.


----------



## juju

I hate to beat a dead horse.  But I’m so frustrated with the waiver process.  After calling and sending emails with no replies I found my waiver online today.  But when I tried to sign it I got a Stitch error and now my registration and waiver are no where to be found and it says I am not signed up for any runs.  I guess I know now why the line at runner relations at the expo always seems so long.


----------



## LSUfan4444

You're entitled to your opinion but you can't just go around telling people they're wrong and they're misleading people just because you disagree. Normally, 10-15 day forecasts are accurate roughly 50% of the time. 7 day forecasts are about 80% accurate.  Get to 5 days and it's about 90% accurate. So obviously the closer the race gets the more accurate it can be. Future models use more estimates and assumptions than what actual forecasts do. However, much like last year, Florida (in particularly central Florida) is experiencing a second straight winter La Nina which brings with it a 70% chance of warmer weather and less rain. So, as we get closer more decisions can be made and plans can be finalized but it is unarguable that there is evidence out there at all to indicate the most likely weather patterns. Every athlete and vacation goer should continue to monitor changing weather patterns and if you want to keep your baclava, wool socks, tights, beanie, mittens, fleece and hand warmers at the ready, go ahead. Chances are, those won't be needed this year. 

Anyone who wants to ignore future models and forecasts can absolutely do so. Pack and bring everything you own. BUT, that doesn't mean the info and data can't be useful.


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> You're entitled to your opinion but you can't just go around telling people they're wrong and they're misleading people just because you disagree. Normally, 10-15 day forecasts are accurate roughly 50% of the time. 7 day forecasts are about 80% accurate.  Get to 5 days and it's about 90% accurate. So obviously the closer the race gets the more accurate it can be. Future models use more estimates and assumptions than what actual forecasts do. However, much like last year, Florida (in particularly central Florida) is experiencing a second straight winter La Nina which brings with it a 70% chance of warmer weather and less rain. So, as we get closer more decisions can be made and plans can be finalized but it is unarguable that there is evidence out there at all to indicate the most likely weather patterns. Every athlete and vacation goer should continue to monitor changing weather patterns and if you want to keep your baclava, wool socks, tights, beanie, mittens, fleece and hand warmers at the ready, go ahead. Chances are, those won't be needed this year.
> 
> Anyone who wants to ignore future models and forecasts can absolutely do so. Pack and bring everything you own. BUT, that doesn't mean the info and data can't be useful.



The forecasts said cold weather gear wouldn’t be needed at all in 2017, either, so I will continue to advocate caution in trusting those forecasts.  All those fancy national-data-based forecast accuracy percentages will be of no solace to the runner that plans for 50s-60s based on them and then is forced to run in 20 degree wind chills unprepared.  Is it highly likely to happen, probably not, but the consequences outweigh the benefits of packing a little lighter because the forecast looks good.


----------



## matt and beth

Really aggravated my nagging meniscus tear.  Having to take a week and a half off after the cortisone shot.  Dr. said wear a sleeve and go for it.  Did 4 long runs but still a little worried about time off.  We will be there but not the pace I was hoping for.


----------



## steph0808

I'm running the marathon for fun and having a good vacation afterwards, so I'm hoping for warm weather! I run better in cooler Temps (shorts and tank or t-shirt down to 45 degrees), but I'll take a warm marathon for warm vacation and pool weather!


----------



## WhereInFlorida

steph0808 said:


> I'm running the marathon for fun and having a good vacation afterwards, so I'm hoping for warm weather! I run better in cooler Temps (shorts and tank or t-shirt down to 45 degrees), but I'll take a warm marathon for warm vacation and pool weather!



Right!!  Warmer weather to take advantage of pool, parks, and waiting around for hours before the running starts.  Then cooler weather for a good run.  Seems like that should be something Disney can conjure up.


----------



## jmasgat

WhereInFlorida said:


> Right!!  Warmer weather to take advantage of pool, parks, and waiting around for hours before the running starts.  Then cooler weather for a good run.  Seems like that should be something Disney can conjure up.



They can...but they are going to sell it as an add-on.  They're still working on the name.  Somehow "Lightning Lane Weather" doesn't quite work for runners. Too 2017.


----------



## Kitty-chan

jmasgat said:


> They can...but they are going to sell it as an add-on.  They're still working on the name.  Somehow "Lightning Lane Weather" doesn't quite work for runners. Too 2017.


Yeah . . . can we come up with a name which will magically create consistent 50 degree weather for race time? I would definitely pay extra for that.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I just don't want it to be like 2018.  That was the year where we went down with almost all of DH's family for Christmas ('17) and then stayed for a 2nd week.  It was our first ever on-site stay and it was SO COLD that all of the pools were closed the entire time.   There was frost on the cars in the Cars section of AoA.  I think it was pretty hot by Saturday/Sunday (HM/M) but at that point we were headed back home and the "super fun" 2nd week was mostly a bust because it was too cold to do anything except go to the parks and our kid were over it.

So I would pretty please like the goldilocks weather.


Also wishing everyone a happy holiday season.  And if this isn't a happy time of year for you (whatever the reasons may be) I hope you can find a moment or 2 of tranquility.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

jmasgat said:


> They can...but they are going to sell it as an add-on. They're still working on the name. Somehow "Lightning Lane Weather" doesn't quite work for runners. Too 2017



How about... Mickey's Magical Meteorology Experience!


----------



## opusone

Kitty-chan said:


> Yeah . . . can we come up with a name which will magically create consistent 50 degree weather for race time? I would definitely pay extra for that.


50° seems appropriate as part of the 50th Anniversary magic they are touting!


----------



## luv2cheer92

Herding_Cats said:


> I just don't want it to be like 2018.  That was the year where we went down with almost all of DH's family for Christmas ('17) and then stayed for a 2nd week.  It was our first ever on-site stay and it was SO COLD that all of the pools were closed the entire time.   There was frost on the cars in the Cars section of AoA.  I think it was pretty hot by Saturday/Sunday (HM/M) but at that point we were headed back home and the "super fun" 2nd week was mostly a bust because it was too cold to do anything except go to the parks and our kid were over it.
> 
> So I would pretty please like the goldilocks weather.
> 
> 
> Also wishing everyone a happy holiday season.  And if this isn't a happy time of year for you (whatever the reasons may be) I hope you can find a moment or 2 of tranquility.


2018 was perfect running weather, but I agree that it was very cold vacation weather.


----------



## Kitty-chan

opusone said:


> 50° seems appropriate as part of the 50th Anniversary magic they are touting!


IT'S A THEME!


----------



## StarGirl11

Tall Todd said:


> Expo list has been populated. Still waiting on Disney Springs discounts.
> https://guide.rundisney.events/expo/



Playing catch up but wow this will be the biggest expo I’ve been to since pre pandemic. Boston was bare minimum. And while NYC was moderate this has more vendors than both


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've got Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter weather options in place for each race lol! I'm just not making any firm decisions yet. Know why? 2017. Remember how the forecast right up until that Friday was for the hottest Marathon ever? And how we absolutely froze when a freak cold front blew through, canceling the half and handing us a wind chill in the teens ahead of the full? Yeah, once bitten, twice shy: I'll just be bringing it all.
> 
> See also: 2010. #neverforget





camaker said:


> Except this really isn’t the case at all. 2017 stands out as a stark example of how quickly things can change dramatically and how people following this type of advice ended up woefully unprepared for the conditions of the marathon.



#neverforget

2017 was my first marathon and my first runDisney event. That dramatic shift in weather is seared into my memory. I came down from Iowa, so I had adequate gear, but I pack for all weather for all marathon weekend trips, regardless of the forecast.


----------



## AJruns

It's been a while since I've been here, but I enjoyed catching up on the last 10 pages of posts to help get me in the right mindframe. This is my 3rd Disney full and I'm struggling to get the usual excitement due to some late-appearing injuries. Right now it's something to get through, and not enjoy, which is a bummer, because 2019 and 2020 are two of my favorite weekends of my life! But reading all this helps, and I'm hoping the Disney magic can kick in where my training can't- and I hope I can stay clear of covid in the meantime. Seconding what someone said about the negative test results after infection- it's ideal to get one mentally, but not a true indication if your quarantine period is up and you have no symptoms. I had a breakthrough case in August and was told not to even bother testing again at the end. I'll be traveling with some rapids and using them proactively to the extent of their limitations. Definitely wearing a mask while not running, and I also second the recommendation for a stiffer one during exercise- my N95 feels bulkier but I like that it sits away from my face and I'm not sucking in mouthfuls of fabric. Other random comment replies: I love my Stick and travel with it easily. Luckily (?) my body temperature issues mean the same outfit for 40 degrees and up, so I'm *probably* covered for the weather fluctuations, but my running quality decreases the warmer it gets. I'm definitely team cold-for-race-hot-for-parks! Two years ago  I was in Antarctica for 2 weeks beforehand and didn't check the forecast until I landed- much better for my mental health but I'm sure I'll give in sooner this year because I can. Good luck everybody, hope to see you out there!


----------



## Carol_

Another day of silence from rD about my registration… I hope my virtual package comes before the races so I can get discounts at DS


----------



## 1lilspark

Carol_ said:


> Another day of silence from rD about my registration… I hope my virtual package comes before the races so I can get discounts at DS


If it’s a virtual package for mw I know some wd haven’t received theirs yet


----------



## Carol_

I bought the virtual then one in person race but my in person race isn’t showing up


----------



## jrsharp21

Now another to worry about for MW, if our flight doesn’t get canceled or major delays. After reading what happened on Christmas Eve with all the canceled flights really hoping that doesn’t hope on our way out. The article I read said that Jan 2nd and 3rd are the heaviest travel days after Christmas. Of course I am headed out on the 3rd.


----------



## Herding_Cats

jrsharp21 said:


> Now another to worry about for MW, if our flight doesn’t get canceled or major delays. After reading what happened on Christmas Eve with all the canceled flights really hoping that doesn’t hope on our way out. The article I read said that Jan 2nd and 3rd are the heaviest travel days after Christmas. Of course I am headed out on the 3rd.



this is one of the reasons (aside from it just being plain cheaper) that I lobbied for us to fly out of Detroit and not a smaller/closer airport. Even if we do get delayed or cancelled, there are significantly more options for us to still get to Orlando that day.


----------



## jrsharp21

Herding_Cats said:


> this is one of the reasons (aside from it just being plain cheaper) that I lobbied for us to fly out of Detroit and not a smaller/closer airport. Even if we do get delayed or cancelled, there are significantly more options for us to still get to Orlando that day.



I am flying out of Houston. And actually just checked my reservations and I forgot I moved my flight to the 4th. Hoping that helps a little. But even thinking about maybe trying to fly out the morning of the 4th instead.


----------



## GreatLakes

The flight cancellations are worrying but hopefully everyone settles out over the next few weeks and marathon weekend is minimally impacted.


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> The flight cancellations are worrying but hopefully everyone settles out over the next few weeks and marathon weekend is minimally impacted.



I’m already looking at the possibility of a solo drive down from NC if conditions require. Certainly not my first choice, though.


----------



## GreatLakes

camaker said:


> I’m already looking at the possibility of a solo drive down from NC if conditions require. Certainly not my first choice, though.



I'm too far to drive down for a long weekend but I am prepared to go 2 or 3 hours to another airport if necessary.


----------



## luv2cheer92

I also have a back up plan of driving down from VA if needed. Not ideal, mostly for the timing of the drive back, but definitely doable.


----------



## GirlfromTN

luv2cheer92 said:


> I also have a back up plan of driving down from VA if needed. Not ideal, mostly for the timing of the drive back, but definitely doable.


Same backup plan for me. I have to say I am just so disappointed in the timing of everything. I have trained for 6+ months for my first marathon, and now we have omicron and flights being cancelled and so much uncertainty. I do not think Disney will cancel the races, but the general excitement and anticipation for the weekend is gone for me since there will probably be sort of a dark cloud over everything and lots of people feeling more cautious or concerned.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

GirlfromTN said:


> Same backup plan for me. I have to say I am just so disappointed in the timing of everything. I have trained for 6+ months for my first marathon, and now we have omicron and flights being cancelled and so much uncertainty. I do not think Disney will cancel the races, but the general excitement and anticipation for the weekend is gone for me since there will probably be sort of a dark cloud over everything and lots of people feeling more cautious or concerned.


I agree. The timing absolutely sucks. I want to be excited and am not planning on cancelling but have become so paranoid about the whole situation.


----------



## garneska

To complain since I was affected by flight cancellations. Had a flight today from atlanta to Cleveland and all canceled.  Made decision last night after dinner at my mom’s to drive to ohio instead.  Only rain in Ohio, no traffic, but my back was not happy with another 10.5 hour drive. Plan to drive back Dec 30 and then to Disney on Jan 6.  I will be so happy a drive to Disney should be about 6.5 hours. Ugh.  Happy holidays


----------



## Kitty-chan

Flight cancellations are making me nervous too! I'm coming from New England, and driving wouldn't really be an option. So I'm glad I'm planning to fly in on Thursday mid-day for the marathon Sunday, which gives me a little wiggle room as long as I'm not delayed for much more than 36 hours. Fingers crossed.


----------



## huskies90

I learned in 2018 to always have a second flight booked just in case after a northeastern snow storm canceled our flight in 2018 and all flights in the northeast and we had to scramble to get to the expo in time to get our bibs. I know a lot of New England dis’ers who didn’t make it down in 2018 for the races.

That being said, not only do I have flights booked on 1/3 and 1/4 I also have a one way rental car booked and may just decide to drive this year if the flights continue to cancel due to Covid. It’s a crazy time we are living thru right now. Do your best to prepare for anything.


----------



## jrsharp21

I think I have decided to take the first flight on the 4th instead of waiting. Hoping that flight goes out okay being the first one. But at least that gives me all day to try to get another flight if something happens. I thought about driving out but it is a 14 hour drive. Makes it tough to do in one day. Also because I am supposed to be working as much as possible over those days.


----------



## PrincessV

I’m local-ish, so flight cancellations aren’t a worry for me… but the fact that so many flights are being canceled due to staff calling out with COVID is quite concerning - I fear WDW may start seeing staffing shortages, too. I mean, beyond how short staffed it is already. I wonder what is the tipping point at which a race can’t go on due to inadequate staffing/volunteers? I mean, if only half the water table voluntEars show up that morning, do they just roll with half the water tables for the race? What if only half the medical staff shows? This is totally uncharted territory.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are just nine days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

Seasons greetings and welcome to the final Sundays are for Disney of 2021! I hope the holidays have treated you and your families well.

Christmas might be over, but for Sundays are for Disney, Santa Lee is here to listen to your final wishes for Marathon Weekend. So let us know what you have your fingers crossed for in the coming weeks.

- Travel goes smoothly. I have always been the kind of anxious flyer who checks his boarding pass 8,000 times before even stepping on a plane. I don't breathe a sigh of relief until I'm in the air for my connecting flight to MCO. This year, obviously has an added layer to it. I just hope traveling goes well.

- Manageable crowds. We'll be close enough to the holidays that I know it's going to be busy. I don't plan on getting to do everything every day, but I hope I can still do my favorites.

- Arrive home COVID-free. I've been cautious the entire pandemic. I'm vaccinated and boosted. But I know some things are out of my control no matter how careful I am.

Maybe next week @DopeyBadger can kick off the new year and the final countdown with a review of our MW goals for the final SAFD before the big event.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: 
1. That it’s not cancelled due to you know what.
2. That I can keep up with first grade homework.
3. That the weather is dry and between 50-67 degrees.
4. That we find plenty of places to eat without ADRs as I never made them, and can’t be bothered.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: My wish is to actually be able to run the race. After a full week, my hip still isn't better.

Everything else is just noise. I plan to go to FL regardless. Worse thing to happen is that I bring books and sit at AKL reading while watching animals.


----------



## Herding_Cats

SAFD:  

Pretty much all of the above.

Travel: we tried to cover our bases as much as possible for this (weather and covid cancellations) by flying out of a much larger airport with significantly more flight options.

Covid: I am super paranoid that my kids will have brought it home from school for break. And that they won't pass it off to me until late next week when it's too late for me to have gotten over it before we leave. So I'm hoping that they didn't somehow contract it, and also that we don't bring it home from Disney. We have been doing all of the things you're supposed to do and I'm hoping that those habits continue to be effective for us.

Weather: yes. I am already obsessing about watching the weather (I'm only checking 1x a day right now because it's still so far out) so I can plan how much I need to pack.  And plan for how awful I will feel after the full if it's hot.  Right now it looks warmer, so I'm wishing for cooler temps for the half and the full and warmer temps for Wednesday-Friday (for pool and park reasons.)


----------



## fatmanatee

I also have a backup driving plan but unfortunately it’s all the way from NJ. But if I have to do it I’ll do it.

As for general sickness issues causing upheaval… I dunno. This is a bizarre situation.

Anyway, my hopes for the weekend is that it happens. That’s it, I’ll handle whatever curveballs are thrown my way in the process.


----------



## NewYKRunner

I’m hoping travel goes smoothly and nothing is cancelled. Some good comments on here about flights being cancelled right now and what Disney staffing will be. We have to get 4 tests throughout our travel and upon return to avoid isolation. I just hope we all test negative for the way down. If we test positive (probably a good chance right now) on the way back, I’m not concerned about getting sick but what kind of hoops will we have to go through with that. I’m kinda hoping some people cancel their flights/trips to Disney (not runners, just tourists) to alleviate the crowd a little but not enough that any flights, etc., are cancelled. Is that too selfish?


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD:
1. To not get sick, from COVID or anything else. Before, during, or after. 
2. No rain during pre-race and race hours.
3. Temps higher than 50, but lower than 65 for the marathon. Not totally overcast, but not full sun, either: fluffy passing clouds would be grand.
4. For the races to go on as planned.


----------



## PrincessV

PSA: should you get the brilliant idea to decorate a KN95 (probably goes for N95, too) mask for your race costume, DO NOT USE SHARPIE MARKERS! They apply beautifully... but the mask seems to concentrate the fumes, which seems like a really bad idea, lol! Yes, I just tested this. FYI, crayon works reasonably well as an alternative, and no fumes.  Water-based markers probably work, too, but if it rains, I'm not sure they'd hold up.


----------



## Herding_Cats

in a non-related SAFD question (maybe it's tangential?)

If, theoretically, our wednesday AM flight gets delayed or cancelled to the point that we don't make it to the expo that afternoon, can DH still pick up his *shirt* at the expo *after* the 5k has already run?  I know that there is unadvertised emergency bib pick-up for Thursday morning, and that's not what this question is about.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  That everyone has a fun Marathon Weekend and gets out of it exactly what they are looking for.

Unfortunately for me, I made the tough decision this morning to cancel.  Despite my hopes and all the stretching, massage, chiro, etc., 3 weeks after my hip flared up after my 18 miler, I still cannot run on it without the pain starting to come back after 5 minutes.  I had hoped I could get it calmed down enough to complete the distances under balloon lady pace, espcially since I was running for charity.  While I still might be able to gut it out, it would just mean longer until I could really get back to running again.  So trying to do the smart thing and just call it, espcially since it was a solo trip for me and fortunately I have done the races before.  Sucks, but it could be worse.  Hopefully this is the time I really learn from it and do the prehab work to limit chances of it coming back.  So I will live vicariously through you all and start my training early for 2023.


----------



## xjillianpaige

my wishes
- stay healthy
- no disrupted travel

my fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## dobball23

I live in PA and just yesterday (without seeing this thread) my wife and I were talking about changing our flight to a drive down. We need to crunch the numbers -- and we have the added variables of a cruise on the Disney Dream right after Marathon Weekend. I'm hoping for good health, good weather and good experiences for all.


----------



## camaker

Herding_Cats said:


> in a non-related SAFD question (maybe it's tangential?)
> 
> If, theoretically, our wednesday AM flight gets delayed or cancelled to the point that we don't make it to the expo that afternoon, can DH still pick up his *shirt* at the expo *after* the 5k has already run?  I know that there is unadvertised emergency bib pick-up for Thursday morning, and that's not what this question is about.



Shirt pick up “should” still be available the afternoon after the race. I’ve read a number of times about people forced into emergency bib pick up race morning and being directed to go to the expo that afternoon to pick up the remainder of their race package.


----------



## Sara W

We made the decision that the WDW marathon is not a great idea for our family right now. I’m grateful I was able to find a small marathon on the GA coast the weekend after, so I signed up for that one. I haven’t been able to bring myself to cancel my hotel and a couple of dining reservations yet, I plan to watch the news closely next week to see if there’s any chance things turn around.

Question- if I ordered a marathon pin bundle and I don’t pick it up at the expo, will they send it to me? Anyone interested in it for what I paid?


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I’ll echo the same wishes as others.  I also hope I can pack properly for whatever weather Mother Nature will give us.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

PrincessV said:


> I mean, if only half the water table voluntEars show up that morning, do they just roll with half the water tables for the race?


I was uncertain about carrying my own hydration (handheld for half; vest for full) but now I am definitely going to.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

SAFD:
1. That everyone stays healthy.
2. No travel problems
3. Good running weather, especially for the full. No heat like 2020 for Sunday and no rain please!
4. Finish Dopey. No time goals, just finishing is all I want.


----------



## Naomeri

SAFD:  my wish for Marathon Weekend is that everyone has a safe and wonderful time at the races, without either melting or freezing.

I’ll be doing the virtual 5K and 10K, and a non-Disney virtual half as practice for Princess Weekend, and I also wish for non-freezing temps.


----------



## Kerry1957

Sara W said:


> Question- if I ordered a marathon pin bundle and I don’t pick it up at the expo, will they send it to me? Anyone interested in it for what I paid?


I do not believe they will send it to you, but who knows this year? I will buy it if possible. I sent you a private message.


----------



## princessbride6205

PrincessV said:


> PSA: should you get the brilliant idea to decorate a KN95 (probably goes for N95, too) mask for your race costume, DO NOT USE SHARPIE MARKERS! They apply beautifully... but the mask seems to concentrate the fumes, which seems like a really bad idea, lol! Yes, I just tested this. FYI, crayon works reasonably well as an alternative, and no fumes.  Water-based markers probably work, too, but if it rains, I'm not sure they'd hold up.


Lutema.com sells great KN 94/95 in lots of different colors for folks looking to coordinate with a race costume.

SAFD: Hoping for safe, healthy travels and race.

We were in Disney in late September. I was so impressed at the cast members and the mask enforcement indoors, as well as the restaurant table spacing. I do think it’s possible to stay safe at Disney, or at least it was. I travel every few weeks for work to large-scale events, so staying home from this one isn’t impacting my overall risk that much. Hoping to still go, but not ruling out canceling.


----------



## mrebuck

Not cancelling here.  But lots of people must be cancelling.  Just checked rental car prices - mine dropped over $100 for a 5 day rental.  For others renting cars, it may pay to check pricing!


----------



## GreatLakes

My goals in order:

1. No travel interruptions due to COVID
2. Low temps for a fast marathon.  My goal for this race would be over a 6 minute marathon PR so high 30s to mid 40s is ideal.
3. A BQ
4. The ability to walk and enjoy Epcot post-race



mrebuck said:


> Not cancelling here.  But lots of people must be cancelling.  Just checked rental car prices - mine dropped over $100 for a 5 day rental.  For others renting cars, it may pay to check pricing!



Good tip.  I just checked and I was able to save $50 which as a percentage for 3 days is pretty good.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I’m hoping Disney offers a switch to virtual. Im pretty much locked into my travel plans but I’m not feeling great about the races in the current climate. I don’t want a cancellation; I’d like everyone who is excited and less stressed than I about the races to be able to enjoy them.

I am very concerned about pushing my body to the point of exhaustion while hospitals are overworked and understaffed and will likely skip at least the Marathon portion of my Dopey entry if another option doesn’t present itself.


----------



## stitchsnk

SAFD:
Fingers and toes crossed for simple and issue-free travel and for a sickness free return home. I’m also crossing everything for an injury free marathon! 
See ya real soon!


----------



## Gary Snyder

A Great tip about rental cars...just checked reservation and same car same time (6days) is $80 dollars cheaper....
That will buy a breakfast for two at Grand Floridian...Thank you!!!!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

SAFD: a light-hearted wish... hoping for some fun, rare characters on the course and good post-race beer options!


----------



## Bree

SAFD: My only wish is to receive mercy from RD and they me switch to virtual Dopey. I have been dealing with a nagging knee issue since November. It’s super weird considering I haven’t run since my surgery in October. Multiple x-rays and MRIs of the knee and back show its *only* an inflamed IT band exactly where it attaches to the knee. I had a cortisone shot and have been in physical therapy for a few weeks now and I was feeling so good. PT told me to test out the knee over the weekend. I ran 2 miles yesterday and had zero issues, during or after the run, but I woke up this morning to an aching knee. I’m local and I still plan on keeping my hotel, going to HH, spectating and celebrating everyone’s races at DATW. I’ve had a spectacularly stress filled crappy year in my personal life and my DH told me to go and to decompress.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: I just want to get to WDW, and cross the marathon finish line before the balloon ladies! I'm scheduled to fly nonstop from Boston on Thursday, and have checked Amtrak for options in case air travel gets worse. 

Today was my last long run, and I'm exhausted!! This will (hopefully!!) be my first marathon on a certified, timed course (I did run 26.2 in the 2020 Boston Marathon, which was all virtual).


----------



## kris24

Long time lurker coming out of hiding to let others know rundisney's response on my inquiry on switching to virtual.  I received this reply on the 24th.  Maybe others will have better luck.  

“We appreciate your inquiry to transfer your registration to Virtual. Per runDisney registration policy, race registrations may not be transferred from the in-person race to the virtual race.

We hope there will be a way for you to participate in the event you are registered for but understand if this is not possible. As a reminder, race registrations are non-refundable and cannot be transferred to another individual or another weekend. Please accept our sincere apologies for any disappointment.”

Hoping they change their stance on switching.


----------



## SheHulk

mrebuck said:


> Not cancelling here.  But lots of people must be cancelling.  Just checked rental car prices - mine dropped over $100 for a 5 day rental.  For others renting cars, it may pay to check pricing!


I'll say... I just snagged an 'Ohana reservation for Friday night before the half! I've been trying forever!


----------



## Bree

kris24 said:


> Long time lurker coming out of hiding to let others know rundisney's response on my inquiry on switching to virtual.  I received this reply on the 24th.  Maybe others will have better luck.
> 
> “We appreciate your inquiry to transfer your registration to Virtual. Per runDisney registration policy, race registrations may not be transferred from the in-person race to the virtual race.
> 
> We hope there will be a way for you to participate in the event you are registered for but understand if this is not possible. As a reminder, race registrations are non-refundable and cannot be transferred to another individual or another weekend. Please accept our sincere apologies for any disappointment.”
> 
> Hoping they change their stance on switching.



Sadly, it decides on who gets your email and how they feel that day. I emailed medical reports and physician orders so hopefully they will be merciful. I’m more than ready to walk the 5K, start the other three races and walk to the first aid tent and run the actual races when I can. I won’t get the goofy or dopey medal, but that’s fine with me. I’ll just find one on eBay eventually if I decide I want them bad enough.


----------



## Tall Todd

*PhotoPass Question:*
We're doing the marathon followed by Disney Springs and then a parkhopper for Monday. I have a one day parkhopper and added the photo pass option at check out. Can I add the marathon bib on Monday once I activate photo pass to get my race photos from the day before?


----------



## Herding_Cats

mrebuck said:


> Not cancelling here.  But lots of people must be cancelling.  Just checked rental car prices - mine dropped over $100 for a 5 day rental.  For others renting cars, it may pay to check pricing!



THANK YOU so much for posting this.  I just cancelled/rebooked our rental car and saved $170.  I honestly did not think rates would change this close to our travel dates.  That's almost the cost of park tickets for the 2 of us.


----------



## marty3d

SAFD: to echo many others - hoping for no travel disruptions and everyone to stay healthy.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD:  Just hoping I can actually finish Dopey.  I'm not feeling very confident right now, but I'll give it my best shot.  Also hoping for no travel interruptions and for everyone to say safe.  And hoping to have as relaxing a time as possible.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

SAFD

My dreams & hopes:

To finish the goofy challenge and have fun with it. For me, the main barrier to this is going to be the various foot ailments that have plagued me my entire life. Here’s to a relatively pain-free weekend. Normal soreness I am okay with, but the pain I had on my last long run is worrisome
Cooler weather for the races— around 50-60 degrees would be lovely 
For everyone to be well! Physically & mentally. I hope this weekend gives people what they need during these trying times.


----------



## lhermiston

Interrupting SAFD for a registration question. After doing it twice, runDisney still says my waiver is "pending." Do I need to try do it again? Or is that what everyone has?


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Interrupting SAFD for a registration question. After doing it twice, runDisney still says my waiver is "pending." Do I need to try do it again? Or is that what everyone has?



It should have a green check and “Signed” next to Your Documents:


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

lhermiston said:


> Interrupting SAFD for a registration question. After doing it twice, runDisney still says my waiver is "pending." Do I need to try do it again? Or is that what everyone has?


Mine went through, and is no longer showing on the site at all.  Maybe try again, because if it’s “pending,” I don’t think rD recognizes that you signed it.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Under “edit registration,” this is what I see.


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD: I'm mentally prepared to make the trip for MW and continue to follow the same safety precautions I would at home. Emotionally I'm not sure if attending is the right thing to do, but I continue to go back and forth about it. I've worked so hard for this and I've been looking forward to celebrating at my first marathon, but I also don't want to regret going and put myself/my family at risk for a race after how cautious we've all been...

That being said, I'm planning to go, but we'll see what these next 2 weeks bring. I'm hoping that everyone has a safe trip (with no flight cancellations) and an enjoyable race weekend!


----------



## Derry Wade

Livelovedance said:


> SAFD: I'm mentally prepared to make the trip for MW and continue to follow the same safety precautions I would at home. Emotionally I'm not sure if attending is the right thing to do, but I continue to go back and forth about it. I've worked so hard for this and I've been looking forward to celebrating at my first marathon, but I also don't want to regret going and put myself/my family at risk for a race after how cautious we've all been...


I could have written this post - feeling just the same way; my first marathon too. Can’t figure out which path is likely to lead to fewer regrets.  I’ve decided to leave my family at home, drive the 12 hrs each way, and skip the parks if I go, but it’s all getting quite complicated and unfun sounding, sigh …


----------



## princessbride6205

Thanks for the tip! Just reserved my rental car.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
- stay healthy and injury-free before, during and after the weekend!
- smooth travels 
- good weather - temps in the 50's at the start would be fantastic!
- for a Space 220 reservation to open up 
- decent race merch left at the expo on Friday


----------



## GirlfromTN

Derry Wade said:


> I could have written this post - feeling just the same way; my first marathon too. Can’t figure out which path is likely to lead to fewer regrets.  I’ve decided to leave my family at home, drive the 12 hrs each way, and skip the parks if I go, but it’s all getting quite complicated and unfun sounding, sigh …


My thoughts exactly. I have a rental car now and planning to drive everywhere and skip all buses, but wondering if I should just drive the 7 hour trip instead. Cancelled all indoor dining reservations, not going to the parks. What was supposed to be a fun weekend is not sounding so fun any more and I think I will be worried up until the race happens that they will have to change things (no characters on the course, for instance?) or shorten the race or something due to staffing issues.


----------



## jrsharp21

SAFD:

Make it to MW (avoid getting sick before getting there)
Hoping for no flight issues. Just changed my flight to be on the first flight out the morning of my departure.
Hoping for good weather and the forecast doesn't stray too much. Don't feel like going out and looking for different clothes if it does change drastically.
Hoping for no flight issues when the rest of the family joins me later in the week.
Hoping we all come back healthy.


----------



## 1lilspark

SAFD : get through the next 48 work hours with my physical & mental health in tact (unmasked customers outright saying they were getting provisions for a Covid infected member of their household don’t help)
Thankfully I don’t have to deal with travel issues other than the hellscape that is I4
We will just kind of go with the flow and see what happens by way of park touring 

still debating on if I want to just mask up in corals or if I want to wear a mask on a lanyard and attempt to wear one running


----------



## lhermiston

So, now my registration has disappeared from the runDisney page. Sounds like others have run into this? Any advice?


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> So, now my registration has disappeared from the runDisney page. Sounds like others have run into this? Any advice?


Nope. Sent my email of the day again… no response so far. My virtual registration exists, so perhaps I’ll print out my virtual bib and run around property with it.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> So, now my registration has disappeared from the runDisney page. Sounds like others have run into this? Any advice?



At this point, I’d just plan to go to Runner Relations when you get to the expo. This has happened to a lot of people for both Wine & Dine and Marathon Weekend. You’re still registered for the race(s), the registration has just been “unlinked” from your RunDisney account.

You can try calling and seeing if they can fix it over the phone, but you might have trouble getting a live person on the line given the holidays and how close we are to the race weekend. I have yet to hear of a single example of a person this happened to that didn’t get to run the race weekend, though, so it seems to be easily fixable when you do get hold of someone.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Merry Christmas everyone!  Just over a week to go!  Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible and putting faces with names and avatars. 

There was an Aftershokz headset in my stocking!  I took it for a test run yesterday, and thank you to everyone who commented on them and clued me in.  Definitely an improvement to any sort of ear buds for running.


----------



## NewYKRunner

mrebuck said:


> Not cancelling here.  But lots of people must be cancelling.  Just checked rental car prices - mine dropped over $100 for a 5 day rental.  For others renting cars, it may pay to check pricing!


I noticed this the other day as well and saved $200 as we’re renting a minivan. I’ll still keep checking every couple days.


----------



## GreatLakes

camaker said:


> At this point, I’d just plan to go to Runner Relations when you get to the expo. This has happened to a lot of people for both Wine & Dine and Marathon Weekend. You’re still registered for the race(s), the registration has just been “unlinked” from your RunDisney account.
> 
> You can try calling and seeing if they can fix it over the phone, but you might have trouble getting a live person on the line given the holidays and how close we are to the race weekend. I have yet to hear of a single example of a person this happened to that didn’t get to run the race weekend, though, so it seems to be easily fixable when you do get hold of someone.



To piggyback on this if you search for Wine & Dine Expo 2021 you'll see a few videos that include getting registration fixed.  It was a long line which isn't fun but I also haven't heard of anyone else having a problem actually running.  I'd bring a printout of anything you have (confirmation, printed waiver, etc) and take care of it then.


----------



## avondale

So, bouncing my current thoughts off you all...

I am registered for "just" the marathon and have a flight arriving on Saturday.  My mother (74 yo), sister, and her son (6 yo) have flights arriving on marathon Sunday.  We are planning to stay the week after the marathon to visit the parks.  Prior to when my family arrives, my nephew will be back in school for a week, possibly with most of his peers not wearing masks. (Their mask mandate is supposed to lift Jan. 1.)

My thoughts/concerns are not that we are going to get covid and get horribly sick - we are all fully vaccinated and boosted (6 yo hasn't had booster), and so far, breakthrough omicron cases are generally mild.  I hope none of us will get covid, but it seems like nearly everyone may eventually get omicron.

My biggest concern is that one or more of us will catch something that causes one or more of us to have symptoms like covid, and then we'll end up spending a lot of our trip sitting in our hotel room because we can't go to the parks.   (I don't know if Disney is actively screening for people with symptoms, but it would be irresponsible to go to the parks with symptoms.)

Any thoughts about this?   Compared to a lot of you, we are arriving relatively late, so we still have some time before our 7-day cancellation window arrives.  But I have to say that I'm leaning toward canceling.


----------



## camaker

avondale said:


> My thoughts/concerns are not that we are going to get covid and get horribly sick - we are all fully vaccinated and boosted (6 yo hasn't had booster), and so far, breakthrough omicron cases are generally mild.  I hope none of us will get covid, but it seems like nearly everyone may eventually get omicron.
> 
> My biggest concern is that one or more of us will catch something that causes one or more of us to have symptoms like covid, and then we'll end up spending a lot of our trip sitting in our hotel room because we can't go to the parks.   (I don't know if Disney is actively screening for people with symptoms, but it would be irresponsible to go to the parks with symptoms.)
> 
> Any thoughts about this?   Compared to a lot of you, we are arriving relatively late, so we still have some time before our 7-day cancellation window arrives.  But I have to say that I'm leaning toward canceling.



It’s really going to come down to your comfort level with the situation. I can say that Disney was doing temperature checks during my April trip as the only sort of symptom screening. Those had been dropped by W&D, and I haven’t read or heard of them being reinstated.  As for picking up an unrelated illness, that could happen literally any trip at any time. I ended up picking up a case of bronchitis at Marathon Weekend 2018. Unfortunately, you’re going to have to balance the enjoyment of the trip with the fear of getting sick right before or during the trip.


----------



## Barca33Runner

avondale said:


> So, bouncing my current thoughts off you all...
> 
> I am registered for "just" the marathon and have a flight arriving on Saturday.  My mother (74 yo), sister, and her son (6 yo) have flights arriving on marathon Sunday.  We are planning to stay the week after the marathon to visit the parks.  Prior to when my family arrives, my nephew will be back in school for a week, possibly with most of his peers not wearing masks. (Their mask mandate is supposed to lift Jan. 1.)
> 
> My thoughts/concerns are not that we are going to get covid and get horribly sick - we are all fully vaccinated and boosted (6 yo hasn't had booster), and so far, breakthrough omicron cases are generally mild.  I hope none of us will get covid, but it seems like nearly everyone may eventually get omicron.
> 
> My biggest concern is that one or more of us will catch something that causes one or more of us to have symptoms like covid, and then we'll end up spending a lot of our trip sitting in our hotel room because we can't go to the parks.   (I don't know if Disney is actively screening for people with symptoms, but it would be irresponsible to go to the parks with symptoms.)
> 
> Any thoughts about this?   Compared to a lot of you, we are arriving relatively late, so we still have some time before our 7-day cancellation window arrives.  But I have to say that I'm leaning toward canceling.



I think, from reading this board for a long time, you will get every form of advice ranging from “what’s there to worry about?” to “the sky is falling, bunker down and never leave your house.” I think all you can do is whatever you’re comfortable with and makes you feel safe about your self and your family. Whatever decision that is, is the right decision.

Honestly, I still don’t know what the right decision is for me. I’m going to take things as they come over the next week, see how things change and make whatever decision I need to. All I know is, for me, this whole situation sucks. I wish Disney would consider how things have changed and give us some options.


----------



## MissLiss279

avondale said:


> So, bouncing my current thoughts off you all...
> 
> I am registered for "just" the marathon and have a flight arriving on Saturday.  My mother (74 yo), sister, and her son (6 yo) have flights arriving on marathon Sunday.  We are planning to stay the week after the marathon to visit the parks.  Prior to when my family arrives, my nephew will be back in school for a week, possibly with most of his peers not wearing masks. (Their mask mandate is supposed to lift Jan. 1.)
> 
> My thoughts/concerns are not that we are going to get covid and get horribly sick - we are all fully vaccinated and boosted (6 yo hasn't had booster), and so far, breakthrough omicron cases are generally mild.  I hope none of us will get covid, but it seems like nearly everyone may eventually get omicron.
> 
> My biggest concern is that one or more of us will catch something that causes one or more of us to have symptoms like covid, and then we'll end up spending a lot of our trip sitting in our hotel room because we can't go to the parks.   (I don't know if Disney is actively screening for people with symptoms, but it would be irresponsible to go to the parks with symptoms.)
> 
> Any thoughts about this?   Compared to a lot of you, we are arriving relatively late, so we still have some time before our 7-day cancellation window arrives.  But I have to say that I'm leaning toward canceling.


Depending on what kind of symptoms…. Maybe you could pack a few of the at-home antigen tests. 
I pretty much have drainage, post nasel drip, whatever, almost year round - nothing that would be contagious, but it does make me stop and think sometimes… is this worse than normal?? If you are showing symptoms, I think an antigen test should be more accurate (positive or negative).


----------



## HangWithMerida

I really hope MW goes off without a hitch for all of you guys! I have had some serious FOMO leading up to MW but right now am really grateful I am not traveling. 
I saw someone else is leaving from Houston (as I would be were I racing) and the potential for cancelled flights would have me a nervous wreck because it's just far enough that a last minute change to driving would be tough to impossible timing-wise with required expos.  Honestly, I really wish the expo was open a little later. As much as flights get moved around and accounting for time zone changes and travel time from the airport, your window for a flight is kind of narrow.


----------



## garneska

@avondale i think you nailed the question that you have to decide.  For the Marathon i think you are fine.  I think the bigger issue is if your nephew picks up something at school just before you arrive and you are stuck in a hotel room for 5 days.  I mean is stuck in a hotel at disney for 5 days worth it?  Of course it is only a risk. However you have to be prepared for that outcome.  

On that note if you decide not to cancel maybe discuss with him how it would be better to wear his mask in school that first week.  i know it won't stop everything but wearing a mask will help some.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD revisited: I’d like to rescind my previous request for “no rain” and replace it with “if a hot marathon is unavoidable, just enough rain to cool us down, but not so much as to cause puddles.” Kthanksbye.

Anyone remember what time they cut the marathon course last year? I keep thinking 11am was the cutoff to either go on to BB or be rerouted. Does that sound right? Yes, I’m thinking ahead, just in case…


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> SAFD revisited: I’d like to rescind my previous request for “no rain” and replace it with “if a hot marathon is unavoidable, just enough rain to cool us down, but not so much as to cause puddles.” Kthanksbye.
> 
> Anyone remember what time they cut the marathon course last year? I keep thinking 11am was the cutoff to either go on to BB or be rerouted. Does that sound right? Yes, I’m thinking ahead, just in case…



‘That sounds about right. Maybe a bit earlier.  10:30-10:45, maybe?  I finished around 10:45 that year and DW told me about the re-routing after I exited the chute. It had been a topic of conversation in the spectator area as she waited for me. I went back to the text notifications from rD for the day and it looks like the text announcing the re-route came through around 11:30, but that seems like a lot later than they actually started re-routing.


----------



## jrsharp21

HangWithMerida said:


> I really hope MW goes off without a hitch for all of you guys! I have had some serious FOMO leading up to MW but right now am really grateful I am not traveling.
> I saw someone else is leaving from Houston (as I would be were I racing) and the potential for cancelled flights would have me a nervous wreck because it's just far enough that a last minute change to driving would be tough to impossible timing-wise with required expos.  Honestly, I really wish the expo was open a little later. As much as flights get moved around and accounting for time zone changes and travel time from the airport, your window for a flight is kind of narrow.



That would be me coming from the Houston area. I switched my flight last night to leave on the first flight out the morning of the 4th. That gives me two days to get to the Expo and check in for the Dopey. If I can't get there in those two days, I will just try to make it for what I can.  I do agree, it would be nice for the Expo to be open later or even have some type of after hours check in at Disney Springs or something.


----------



## luv2cheer92

jrsharp21 said:


> That would be me coming from the Houston area. I switched my flight last night to leave on the first flight out the morning of the 4th. That gives me two days to get to the Expo and check in for the Dopey. If I can't get there in those two days, I will just try to make it for what I can.  I do agree, it would be nice for the Expo to be open later or even have some type of after hours check in at Disney Springs or something.


They don't advertise it, but you can get your bib at the races in the morning, then go to the expo after the race to get amy shirts/merch. It is meant for emergencies (which a cancelled flight would be), and they don't want people to abuse it.


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks for the advice, re: missing registration. I'm sure it'll get dealt with. I don't know if I'm just crashing from the holidays or what, but all of this has me feeling kind of down. I already mentioned having anxiety about flying and now I have to contend with addressing my registration issue instead of spending time at the parks. I'm not thrilled about Covid, either. 

I'm just kind of resigned to feeling kind of down until I arrive next Thursday.


----------



## CP3uhoh

jrsharp21 said:


> That would be me coming from the Houston area. I switched my flight last night to leave on the first flight out the morning of the 4th. That gives me two days to get to the Expo and check in for the Dopey. If I can't get there in those two days, I will just try to make it for what I can.  I do agree, it would be nice for the Expo to be open later or even have some type of after hours check in at Disney Springs or something.


As someone who is leaving from Houston, I would just offer that United alone offers SIX non-stop flights to Orlando from IAH daily. The idea that a majority of those  would be cancelled seems unlikely and during that time the idea that all those flights are booked solid in unlikely too. Flight change certainly possible but the idea that you're going to be delayed by a day or more isn't as feasible. If you are flying in a from a small town with connections, the odds increase obviously. The headlines reading 3,000 flights cancelled conveniently leave out that's like 6-7% of the flight schedule so 90-95% of flights had no issues. I was more worried about this two weeks ago. As a general rule I get less worried the more the media plays something up as a crisis. They'll be dropping this whole 10-day quarantine thing sometime this week too. NY has already carved out "essential" workers so it's only a matter of time before Feds do the same.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Thanks for the advice, re: missing registration. I'm sure it'll get dealt with. I don't know if I'm just crashing from the holidays or what, but all of this has me feeling kind of down. I already mentioned having anxiety about flying and now I have to contend with addressing my registration issue instead of spending time at the parks. I'm not thrilled about Covid, either.
> 
> I'm just kind of resigned to feeling kind of down until I arrive next Thursday.


If it helps, that’s exactly I felt going into W&D weekend. I spent most of my first day in tears; not even the expo made things feel better. But once I started the first race, it got better. A LOT better. My advice is to just roll with whatever you’re feeling in any given moment. It probably won’t all be good feelings, but I’m willing to bet quite a bit of it will be in the end!


----------



## jrsharp21

CP3uhoh said:


> As someone who is leaving from Houston, I would just offer that United alone offers SIX non-stop flights to Orlando from IAH daily. The idea that a majority of those  would be cancelled seems unlikely and during that time the idea that all those flights are booked solid in unlikely too. Flight change certainly possible but the idea that you're going to be delayed by a day or more isn't as feasible. If you are flying in a from a small town with connections, the odds increase obviously. The headlines reading 3,000 flights cancelled conveniently leave out that's like 6-7% of the flight schedule so 90-95% of flights had no issues. I was more worried about this two weeks ago. As a general rule I get less worried the more the media plays something up as a crisis. They'll be dropping this whole 10-day quarantine thing sometime this week too. NY has already carved out "essential" workers so it's only a matter of time before Feds do the same.



Agree about the number of flights from IAH to MCO. I am booked on United. Originally I was booked on one of the evening flights. But I figured I would change to the first flight of the day in case anything did happen then I have more options available to get to Orlando.


----------



## leaf44

Feeling kind of nervous for the marathon. I am severely undertrained. 

I was doing well until I had to take a couple weeks off for surgery and then started a high stress job. Getting back to training seemed impossible. I “ran” an untrained half in September to support my friend who had cancer and used that to jumpstart my training. Made it to a ten mile long run before surgery and now I’m just getting back to that.

This marathon is going to be a struggle and I’m not really feeling like I earned it. I miss my prepandemic motivation!


----------



## brent02139

I know every year is different, but once we cheered DW at HS, what’s the best way to get back to Epcot?
-Bus
-Skyliner
-Uber

when DW cheered me at Poly in 2012, I beat her back to Epcot before she made it back to the finish line. She said it was chaotic and disorganized, took forever to figure out what transportation to take. just didn’t want to make similar mistakes myself.


----------



## Desdemona924

brent02139 said:


> I know every year is different, but once we cheered DW at HS, what’s the best way to get back to Epcot?
> -Bus
> -Skyliner
> -Uber
> 
> when DW cheered me at Poly in 2012, I beat her back to Epcot before she made it back to the finish line. She said it was chaotic and disorganized, took forever to figure out what transportation to take. just didn’t want to make similar mistakes myself.


If the boats are running, I'd say those. I haven't taken them in a while, but that might be better than the Skyliner, at least. With that, you'd have to go to the hub at Caribbean Beach and catch another Skyliner and the leg between CBR and Epcot is the longest. Uber would have to deal with all the road closures.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

GreatLakes said:


> To piggyback on this if you search for Wine & Dine Expo 2021 you'll see a few videos that include getting registration fixed.  It was a long line which isn't fun but I also haven't heard of anyone else having a problem actually running.  I'd bring a printout of anything you have (confirmation, printed waiver, etc) and take care of it then.



It was less than a 5 minutes process for me to get it fixed and printed at W&D


----------



## nekonekoneko

Desdemona924 said:


> If the boats are running, I'd say those. I haven't taken them in a while, but that might be better than the Skyliner, at least. With that, you'd have to go to the hub at Caribbean Beach and catch another Skyliner and the leg between CBR and Epcot is the longest. Uber would have to deal with all the road closures.


But also remember, the boat and skyliner lead to the back entrance of Epcot, so you'll still need a way to get to the front if you want to meet at the finish.


----------



## SheHulk

nekonekoneko said:


> But also remember, the boat and skyliner lead to the back entrance of Epcot, so you'll still need a way to get to the front if you want to meet at the finish.


<sarcasm>Looooove those park reservation requirements!</sarcasm>


----------



## CP3uhoh

jrsharp21 said:


> Agree about the number of flights from IAH to MCO. I am booked on United. Originally I was booked on one of the evening flights. But I figured I would change to the first flight of the day in case anything did happen then I have more options available to get to Orlando.


This is funny because we were the first flight out Wednesday but changed to Tuesday afternoon  a couple months back and are using points at the Swan Reserve so we didn’t have to wake up so early on Wednesday with 4 early Dopey wake up calls.  I think you’re right that first thing is probably best. Some good news is the CDC just announced quarantine down to 5 days from 10. I figured they’d get there but I’m glad they didn’t wait too much longer.


----------



## Z-Knight

jrsharp21 said:


> Agree about the number of flights from IAH to MCO. I am booked on United. Originally I was booked on one of the evening flights. But I figured I would change to the first flight of the day in case anything did happen then I have more options available to get to Orlando.


coming from houston too... well league city, but flying via Southwest from Hobby on Tuesday... if this continues to Tuesday, which i doubt, and mine is somehow cancelled to for days, which i doubt too, then i jump in my car and do a 20 hour drive


----------



## jrsharp21

Z-Knight said:


> coming from houston too... well league city, but flying via Southwest from Hobby on Tuesday... if this continues to Tuesday, which i doubt, and mine is somehow cancelled to for days, which i doubt too, then i jump in my car and do a 20 hour drive



Yup, that is ultimate fall back plan. Grab a rental and drive that out WDW.


----------



## Z-Knight

leaf44 said:


> Feeling kind of nervous for the marathon. I am severely undertrained.
> 
> I was doing well until I had to take a couple weeks off for surgery and then started a high stress job. Getting back to training seemed impossible. I “ran” an untrained half in September to support my friend who had cancer and used that to jumpstart my training. Made it to a ten mile long run before surgery and now I’m just getting back to that.
> 
> This marathon is going to be a struggle and I’m not really feeling like I earned it. I miss my prepandemic motivation!


same here... had family issues and no motivation so my miles ended up being half and mostly walking... ended up fatter so this Dopey will be a walking Dopey and i know it will suck walking, but hopefully it wont suck if i finish


----------



## pluto377

CP3uhoh said:


> Some good news is the CDC just announced quarantine down to 5 days from 10. I figured they’d get there but I’m glad they didn’t wait too much longer.



YES that means I’m out of quarantine!!!


----------



## The Expert

nekonekoneko said:


> But also remember, the boat and skyliner lead to the back entrance of Epcot, so you'll still need a way to get to the front if you want to meet at the finish.



If the Epcot area resorts are running buses, you could walk to one and grab the bus. Or take Skyliner to the first stop and bus from there. Though both would take time. 

Since the HS loop is so short, maybe watch from just outside the park, then grab the boat to Epcot and cut through (requiring admission and reservation). 

I don't think any of those routes would get you to the finish ahead of her, though.


----------



## Z-Knight

This will be a stupid question because I've been out of the loop lately - but do we have bib numbers yet? I know I'll be near back, but still curious. Also, do we have to print the waivers out and bring them this time or is it different and new cue to Covid additions? Do we need our vaccine cards? Thanks.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Z-Knight said:


> This will be a stupid question because I've been out of the loop lately - but do we have bib numbers yet? I know I'll be near back, but still curious. Also, do we have to print the waivers out and bring them this time or is it different and new cue to Covid additions? Do we need our vaccine cards? Thanks.


Bib numbers will likely be on the expo pass (they were for W&D), which says we will get on 1/3. But we won't know start groups until we pick up our bibs. You can sign the waiver online and you are good to go, or you can sign it there if you have issues doing it online. No vac cards, unless something very, very drastic changes in the next few days.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:

My wish - my family gets to WDW healthy, get to run the races and finish healthy, we get to enjoy the parks and simply roll with whatever happens and get to head home with good memories and health.

Wishing you all the best with travel and final runs.  It is almost time and I hope we all have good experiences and finish healthy!


----------



## PkbaughAR

Sorry this is so late! 

RACE - 5k
Name - Kristi
DIS'er name - pkbaughAR
Costume/Clothing - No costume - Bolder Athletic Skirt for sure
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 8:01-10:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front/where ever I end up
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace - 12-14

RACE - 10k
Name - Kristi
DIS'er name - pkbaughAR
Costume/Clothing - No costume - Bolder Athletic skirt
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration -8:01-10:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front/where ever I end up
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace - 12-14

RACE - Half
Name - Kristi
DIS'er name - pkbaughAR
Costume/Clothing - No costume - Bolder Athletic skirt
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - ?
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front/where ever I end up
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace - 13-14

RACE - Full
Name - Kristi
DIS'er name - pkbaughAR
Costume/Clothing - No costume -Bolder Athletic Skirt
Bib# - ?
Estimated Pace/Finish/POT from Registration - 4:31-5:00
Club runDisney Platinum? - (Yes or No) No
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Front, Middle, or Back of starting group - Front/where ever I end up
Early Bird or Late Arriver - middle
Expected Race Pace - 13-14


----------



## FFigawi

Z-Knight said:


> coming from houston too... well league city, but flying via Southwest from Hobby on Tuesday... if this continues to Tuesday, which i doubt, and mine is somehow cancelled to for days, which i doubt too, then i jump in my car and do a 20 hour drive



You must drive the speed limit. Houston to our house near Cocoa Beach always took me about 14 or so.


----------



## flav

PrincessV said:


> Anyone remember what time they cut the marathon course last year? I keep thinking 11am was the cutoff to either go on to BB or be rerouted. Does that sound right? Yes, I’m thinking ahead, just in case…


I took a picture in front of the pool at Blizzard Beach at 10:40 then stopped for another one with Olaf. They opened the merging point right “on” me. I have a picture with Hyacinth Hippo outside of Hollywood Studio at 11:05. So @camaker is right, the merge was probably around 10:45-10:50.


----------



## Z-Knight

FFigawi said:


> You must drive the speed limit. Houston to our house near Cocoa Beach always took me about 14 or so.



dang, that's fast. For me it is nearly exactly 1000 miles from league city home to POP century, and I've done the trip 2 times and 3 if you include another orlando trip. And each time it has taken me a minimum 16 to 18 hours - usually 18 hours if you count the stops for gas, etc. I hope I don't have to take the ride though - rather fly even with masks on.


----------



## Cabius

SAFD: It's my first full marathon, and I lost a couple of peak training weeks with a foot injury, so... I just wanna finish.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: I’m registered for 10k and half. My mom fell and broke her hip November 4th so my training went out the window as I am her caregiver. Zero time to train. I plan on walking the 10k, hopefully finishing! The half I’ll walk with DD32 (Lynae) and we will probably get swept. She can’t run at all or walk fast since her back surgery and I won’t leave her to get swept alone. So wishes are to just have fun.


----------



## dobball23

Our Marathon Weekend trip is big! Below is our plan. 
Jan. 5-10: Marathon Weekend for Dopey (my wife is doing the 5K) - no parks
Jan. 10-14: Cruise on the Disney Dream with my wife's parents
Jan. 15: Back to Disney World to take my mother-in-law to the Magic Kingdom for the first time

We're currently planning on flying down from PA on Jan. 5, with a return flight on Jan. 16. With the current flight cancellation situation and trying to do everything we can do to not test positive for COVID at cruise embarkation, we're considering switching our flight to a drive. Thoughts on how that might impact running performance?

*Flight:*
Bedtime on Jan. 4: ~10:30 p.m. due to a work commitment
Departure from home on Jan. 5: ~2 a.m. to drive to Baltimore
Arrive at MCO on Jan. 5: ~9:45 a.m.
Mears Connect to All Star Music: ~11 a.m.

We'd put about 1,900 fewer miles (roundtrip) on our car and have the opportunity to use our rescheduled Southwest flights another time (not sure for what yet).

*Drive:*
Depart home on Jan. 4: ~9:30 p.m., after a work commitment
The last time we drove it took us 15 hours to get to Disney World, so arrival at Expo ~1-2 p.m. (might need to factor in more bathroom stops if I want to stay hydrated leading up to Dopey)
It is just my wife and me (no kids - early 40s) and we can switch off driving/sleeping. We often do odd/overnight travel times.

We'd save some money by not needing to pay for parking in Baltimore, not using Mears Connect and not paying for Disney ground transportation to Port Canaveral. But we'd pay for parking at Disney World resorts and at Port Canaveral. 


My focus is Dopey. My wife's focus is making sure we and her parents can get on the cruise. We both understand how important each is to the other one (i.e., my wife is SUPER supportive of my Dopey focus).


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

leaf44 said:


> Feeling kind of nervous for the marathon. I am severely undertrained.
> 
> I was doing well until I had to take a couple weeks off for surgery and then started a high stress job. Getting back to training seemed impossible. I “ran” an untrained half in September to support my friend who had cancer and used that to jumpstart my training. Made it to a ten mile long run before surgery and now I’m just getting back to that.
> 
> This marathon is going to be a struggle and I’m not really feeling like I earned it. I miss my prepandemic motivation!


If you can do 10 miles, then you can do the marathon.  Run the early parts, then settle into a run/walk pattern.  It worked for me.  Even in the last mile, I was able to alternate running and walking.  The intervals were down to appx .10 mile, but it got me to the finish line.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Been holding on to this for 20 years for this moment


----------



## PrincessV

Okay, I’ll confess: I’m looking at the weather forecast now.  The crazy thing is I’m 100 miles west of WDW and our forecast high for marathon day is 73, while WDW is looking at 80+. Can we just move the whole thing over near the Gulf?!

Still plenty of time for changes, so nothing is packed. But I just added a Tropical Minnie marathon outfit to the pile o’ race clothes options, and bought a fresh bag of Tailwind…


----------



## PrincessV

I also just had the brilliant idea of packing all cold weather gear in one bag and leaving it in my car. I can pull it out, or just pull specific items out of it, if needed, but won’t have to  haul one more bag to my room if I don’t need any of it. IDK why I never thought to do that before!


----------



## CP3uhoh

PrincessV said:


> Okay, I’ll confess: I’m looking at the weather forecast now.  The crazy thing is I’m 100 miles west of WDW and our forecast high for marathon day is 73, while WDW is looking at 80+. Can we just move the whole thing over near the Gulf?!
> 
> Still plenty of time for changes, so nothing is packed. But I just added a Tropical Minnie marathon outfit to the pile o’ race clothes options, and bought a fresh bag of Tailwind…


weather.com has 77 as the high if that makes you feel better. I think it's safe to say it's going to be <70 until the sun comes up 3 hours in and 77 in Jan is not the same as 77 in May both in the duration of the high throughout the day or how it feels. I go back and forth on what's better for Disney races. Most races you're not standing around for 60-90 minutes, even longer for some so ideally you want mid 50's but not shivering for almost 2 hours before seems better then ideal conditions. The Wine and Dine half was pretty ideal minus the wind but it was not comfortable waiting to start and trying to stay loose. It's warmer there today than the current forecast so lets look at that as a positive!

Meanwhile, 80 here today and high of 53 on Sunday.


----------



## GreatLakes

PrincessV said:


> Okay, I’ll confess: I’m looking at the weather forecast now.  The crazy thing is I’m 100 miles west of WDW and our forecast high for marathon day is 73, while WDW is looking at 80+. Can we just move the whole thing over near the Gulf?!
> 
> Still plenty of time for changes, so nothing is packed. But I just added a Tropical Minnie marathon outfit to the pile o’ race clothes options, and bought a fresh bag of Tailwind…



I'm keeping an eye on the low and it is looking like two sites are putting that at 60.  Not great marathon weather.


----------



## CP3uhoh

CP3uhoh said:


> Been holding on to this for 20 years for this moment


look for me at MK on Sunday or possibly at the EXPO, not sure I want to jinx it before actually completing it though???


----------



## PrincessV

CP3uhoh said:


> I think it's safe to say it's going to be <70 until the sun comes up 3 hours in and 77 in Jan is not the same as 77 in May both in the duration of the high throughout the day or how it feels.


Yep, I live down here so I’m intimately familiar!  But I’m also slow: 3 hours isn’t even the halfway point for me. And that last half is pretty shade-free: the sun is my enemy. My last 20-miler started at 70* and ended at 80*/Feels Like 85* - the last few miles were brutal in the sun. I know I can get through it, but I also know it won’t be pleasant lol! If the sun could hide behind clouds, at least, that would help a bunch. I’d really not like a repeat of 2020.


----------



## anneeb

I haven't been following very closely,  is there a fix for signing the waiver? I can pull it up, but it won't let me sign. I get a pop up that says "scroll to the end". But I have scrolled as far as it will let me go.


----------



## fatmanatee

dobball23 said:


> With the current flight cancellation situation and trying to do everything we can do to not test positive for COVID at cruise embarkation, we're considering switching our flight to a drive. Thoughts on how that might impact running performance?


I've had to give this some thought as well (would be a 16 hour drive for me) and well... it can't be great for your legs. Maybe not a lasting impact though, particularly if you can walk it off when you arrive. I'd also probably take it easier on the 5k just to make sure I don't pull something.


----------



## 1lilspark

I’ll probably be joining everyone at runners relations uggg 

for whatever reason my MW registration uses my middle initial and so it’s not being listed as my registration…..

December 7th I managed to send the registration to myself and got a message saying my waver is signed however in my account it still says waver is pending and won’t send the information to my email since it’s the email of my Disney/RunDisney account


----------



## DopeyBadger

According to Weather Underground using Temp+Dew with the knowledge this is still a bit early:

5k - 122 to 120 for 5-7am
10k - 124-126 for 5-8am
HM - 122-136 for 5-10am
M - 120-150 for 5am-1pm

For comparison, the 2020 Disney M course that was shortened was a T+D of 137-153 from 5am-1pm.  The forecast for that year held steady from the 10-day (link).  The 2018 MW was a close forecast, but it got colder over time (link).  The 2017 forecast was also close with 50s for the 5k/10k, but the M ended up about 20 degree colder than originally projected (link).


----------



## dobball23

fatmanatee said:


> I've had to give this some thought as well (would be a 16 hour drive for me) and well... it can't be great for your legs. Maybe not a lasting impact though, particularly if you can walk it off when you arrive. I'd also probably take it easier on the 5k just to make sure I don't pull something.


It's a tough call. It's not like my pre-2 a.m. wakeup and flight the morning before Dopey is the best option before doing 48.6 miles. We hope to make a decision today. Whichever one we choose will be the right choice.


----------



## 1lilspark

1lilspark said:


> I’ll probably be joining everyone at runners relations uggg
> 
> for whatever reason my MW registration uses my middle initial and so it’s not being listed as my registration…..
> 
> December 7th I managed to send the registration to myself and got a message saying my waver is signed however in my account it still says waver is pending and won’t send the information to my email since it’s the email of my Disney/RunDisney account


Edit and it sent the email to my secondary email and I got the stitch ate the page and now my registration is gone  

I really hope I’m not placed in the last SG by default with my 1201-14 m/m projected pace


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

anneeb said:


> I haven't been following very closely,  is there a fix for signing the waiver? I can pull it up, but it won't let me sign. I get a pop up that says "scroll to the end". But I have scrolled as far as it will let me go.



This happened to me too.  Adjusting the size of the internet browser window fixed it for me.  (i.e. not having the screen maximized)


----------



## GollyGadget

anneeb said:


> I haven't been following very closely,  is there a fix for signing the waiver? I can pull it up, but it won't let me sign. I get a pop up that says "scroll to the end". But I have scrolled as far as it will let me go.


Try on a different device or browser. I think I remember reading that people were having trouble signing it on an actual computer due to a scrolling issue. Personally, I signed on my phone without any problems.


----------



## jmasgat

anneeb said:


> I haven't been following very closely,  is there a fix for signing the waiver? I can pull it up, but it won't let me sign. I get a pop up that says "scroll to the end". But I have scrolled as far as it will let me go.



Yeah, what worked for me (on Chromebook/Chrome browser) was to Zoom to <100% screen size.  Then it let me scroll "to the bottom" (because honestly, I could scroll to what looked like the bottom, but obviously was a pixel or two short!)


----------



## jmasgat

Heading to the doctor tomorrow to at least validate that I don't have an obviously broken hip area bone.  But at this point, don't expect to be toeing the line for the marathon.   So selfish me hopes for warm weather...but runner me hopes that the mornings are all cool for everyone else!


----------



## jrsharp21

Apparently Fed Ex has lost my new pair of running shoes that I am supposed to be breaking in this week. They were supposed to have arrived on Sunday. But there has been no tracking updates for several days now. Doh! May have to order another pair or try to find them locally and then send the lost pair back if they ever show up.


----------



## fatmanatee

A couple of things:

- I've been curious about COVID's potential impact on airlines and for some reason, my flight is not available to be booked... HOWEVER, I can change my seat, and the back section is completely empty except for the very last row (likely taken by a family thinking ahead of me), so I'm going to go ahead and change my seat to the cool kids section, a few rows ahead of the fam in the back.
- Seems like a bunch of us have had disruptions in training. Had a non-running surgery on my leg, was on the shelf for most of November, and have done my best with training so I could get enough miles in to feel better about the big one and also not overdo it and end up with a setback too close to the race. Also it got way too cold from the last long run I did before surgery to getting back at it. Anyway, it's been relieving to hear from people who talk about doing this on shorter peak training runs, been doing a much better job pacing myself and trying to not stress myself out over catching up.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I was really hoping to run my first Disney marathon, but it's just not going to be able to happen for me this time. I'm "upper' middle-aged and not in great shape and it was already doubtful that I'd be able to get ready in time. Then I started a new job in August and training took a backseat. I tried to make up for this way too quickly, but now my knee starts to hurt when I get beyond the 5 mile point. I can keep running through the pain but I worry about injuring it further. I have a doctor's appointment at the end of January and I'm setting my sites on next year, with a slow and careful training plan like I should have followed this time. 

Right not my plan is to alternate between fast walking and slow jogging, slowing down as much as I need to in response to the pain once that begins, and just keep going until I get swept. As long as I don't overdo the running, I can walk without much pain, but not fast enough to finish within the required timeframe.  Then, I'll visit the parks and slowly walk the remainder of the 26.2 miles so I can at least say to myself that I "finished" a marathon. If anyone has any better advice on how to make the most of this situation, I'd love to hear it.

Do runners usually take their phones? Does an armband or a waist pack work better? I usually just run around my neighborhood and don't carry anything, but I think I'll want my phone and a credit card at least. Is there anything else I should consider carrying with me? Do you bring sunglasses? A hat? 

I'm just so unsure about so many things. I feel woefully unprepared.


----------



## Thinkerbell518

Spectator info please. My daughter doing the Dopey and I’m flying down to watch her on Saturday for her half. What are the best spectator spots?  I’m thinking Main St. any other suggestions or if there’s already a thread could you point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## DopeyBadger

1GoldenSun said:


> Right not my plan is to alternate between fast walking and slow jogging, slowing down as much as I need to in response to the pain once that begins, and just keep going until I get swept. As long as I don't overdo the running, I can walk without much pain, but not fast enough to finish within the required timeframe. Then, I'll visit the parks and slowly walk the remainder of the 26.2 miles so I can at least say to myself that I "finished" a marathon. If anyone has any better advice on how to make the most of this situation, I'd love to hear it.



What did you put as your estimated pace for the marathon?  That will dictate how much of a head start you'll have based on starting group.  Then, I'd calculate approximately what the pace would need to be to reach EPCOT at the same time the balloon ladies would (as long as you don't start last, it will be slower than a 16:00 min/mile).  Then, if I were undertrained and potentially coming into the race with an injury, I'd do an easy run pace combined with a comfortable walking pace that puts me at that estimated "floor" pace necessary.  If you're unable to keep up the pace, or you get injured along the way needing to pull out, then you know it was likely not going to be possible even under the best situation.  But going the absolute slowest you can go based on start time head start will maximize your chance of finishing.  Please keep your long term health in the back of your mind when making race day decisions.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

1GoldenSun said:


> Do runners usually take their phones? Does an armband or a waist pack work better? I usually just run around my neighborhood and don't carry anything, but I think I'll want my phone and a credit card at least. Is there anything else I should consider carrying with me? Do you bring sunglasses? A hat?


I have leggings from Athleta that have a nice pocket that would hold a phone and CC easily. You could look for leggings with a pocket. Otherwise, I personally think a waist pack works better. For the marathon I’ll be wearing my running vest because I am paranoid about the heat and needing extra water. It has pockets. You might also consider carrying some nutrition with you, depending on how far you think you’ll get. You’re not supposed to really try anything new on race day, but since you’re taking it easy I bet you’ll find lots of options at the expo in regard to belts, etc.


----------



## anneeb

gosalyn_mallard said:


> This happened to me too.  Adjusting the size of the internet browser window fixed it for me.  (i.e. not having the screen maximized)


Thanks! It worked!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Thinkerbell518 said:


> Spectator info please. My daughter doing the Dopey and I’m flying down to watch her on Saturday for her half. What are the best spectator spots?  I’m thinking Main St. any other suggestions or if there’s already a thread could you point me in the right direction. Thanks



Depending on her pace and starting group there are two main options.  If you can tell me what she put as an estimated marathon time during Dopey registration (or whether she had a Proof of Time) I can estimate her starting time.  Then if you tell me the pace she plans to run, I can calculate when she'll get to certain places to determine the feasibility of a spectator viewing plan.

Commonly, spectators of the HM do:

1) Main Street + Finish
2) TTC + Poly + Finish


----------



## garneska

PrincessV said:


> I also just had the brilliant idea of packing all cold weather gear in one bag and leaving it in my car. I can pull it out, or just pull specific items out of it, if needed, but won’t have to  haul one more bag to my room if I don’t need any of it. IDK why I never thought to do that before!


I always do that.  One bag is race clothes based on the weather forecast i have at time of packing, figure this is the go to bag.  Then bag 2 is always throw away clothes that includes stuff for cold and rain.  I get cold easy so at current forecast while i will run in shorts and short sleeves, i will NOT stand around for 2 hours like that so i will need throw away sweatshirt and pants.  Then bag 3 is the emergency bag.  I will still pack all the good cold weather clothes in case needed.  this way if i can avoid going into a bag i will.  Of course this is practical because we drive .


----------



## garneska

Thinkerbell518 said:


> Spectator info please. My daughter doing the Dopey and I’m flying down to watch her on Saturday for her half. What are the best spectator spots?  I’m thinking Main St. any other suggestions or if there’s already a thread could you point me in the right direction. Thanks


I would vote against Main St.  I have two reasons.  One, she is in the Magic Kingdom and lots of people so she already has an energy boost.  Two, it is packed and will be hard for you to see her and her to see you.  I would recommend TTC and heading out towards the parking lot.  There are less spectators so much easier for the runner to see her family.  I like my family to be in a spot where i need motivation not a spot that already has motivation.  My poor hubby has seen me in a lot of parking lots and roads because of that.


----------



## Thinkerbell518

DopeyBadger said:


> Depending on her pace and starting group there are two main options.  If you can tell me what she put as an estimated marathon time during Dopey registration (or whether she had a Proof of Time) I can estimate her starting time.  Then if you tell me the pace she plans to run, I can calculate when she'll get to certain places to determine the feasibility of a spectator viewing plan.
> 
> Commonly, spectators of the HM do:
> 
> 1) Main Street + Finish
> 2) TTC + Poly + Finish


Hi thanks for the help. She put 13 mins as her average pace


----------



## pryzeless

DopeyBadger said:


> Depending on her pace and starting group there are two main options.  If you can tell me what she put as an estimated marathon time during Dopey registration (or whether she had a Proof of Time) I can estimate her starting time.  Then if you tell me the pace she plans to run, I can calculate when she'll get to certain places to determine the feasibility of a spectator viewing plan.
> 
> Commonly, spectators of the HM do:
> 
> 1) Main Street + Finish
> 2) TTC + Poly + Finish


Would you recommend the same for the full Marathon? My husband is running the Dopey but I need to get 3 kids up and ready to see him.


----------



## fatmanatee

RE: what to do with your phone… I usually carry mine for races, occasionally I’ll use an armband. Recently I’ve been dealing with elbow strain if I go too long with it so there’s a good chance I’ll go with the armband for the marathon, or at least strap it on just in case it becomes an issue.


----------



## sandam1

1GoldenSun said:


> Do runners usually take their phones? Does an armband or a waist pack work better? I usually just run around my neighborhood and don't carry anything, but I think I'll want my phone and a credit card at least. Is there anything else I should consider carrying with me? Do you bring sunglasses? A hat?



I always keep my phone with me. I only buy shorts, capris, and tights that have pockets in them as it makes accessing the phone sooooooo much easier - and I do tend to need to pull it out more often than I should (fix music, text spectator friend, take photos, etc.). Kohls' Tek Gear has a pretty wide selection that has pockets.

My gear includes:
- Wireless head phones and a back-up set of wired ones
- Nutrition for long runs (sports beans and applesauce)
- Cash (usually $10-20) and an ID
- Sweat towel
- Sunglasses (I have Goodr ones and hang quite nicely to my shirt neckline if I don't need them)

I have a Nathans belt that I use for anything longer than a 10K. That gives me two bottles and a small pouch to carry things in.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Thinkerbell518 said:


> Hi thanks for the help. She put 13 mins as her average pace



Alright, so let's assume a 5:30-6:00 estimate on her Dopey registration (since a 13 min/mile is a 5:41 marathon).  I'm estimating that will put her in s4.  I'm estimating based on historical distribution of runners that'll be a start time of 5:20-5:30 based on where in the group she lines up.  I will assume she actually plans on running a 13mm during the HM itself (2:50 finish).



I'm calculating her arrival to TTC at 6:13am, at Main Street at 6:26am, at Poly at 6:56am, and at the finish at 8:14am.

The distance between TTC and the Poly intersection is about 0.5-0.6 miles according to Google Maps.






So you get approximately 43 min to travel the 0.6 miles from TTC to Poly (intersection of Floridian Way and W Magnolia Palm Dr).  Very doable.

And then you get approximately 88 min to travel back to TTC and to the finish line.  I think this is doable.  Assume the 0.6 mile Poly to TTC takes 15 min (25 min/mile) + 15 min Monorail + 15 min walk from Monorail to finish line (25 min/mile) is 45 min.  A total of nearly 40 min to spare.

So, weigh the choice of seeing your DD once inside MK on Main Street.  It'll be magical to see her inside MK, but it's also crowded and she may not see you.  OR, you see her twice outside TTC and Poly at places much easier to interact with your runner.  Not all spectators have the option of TTC+Poly+Finish based on their pace, but your family does.

My recommendation to all spectators is to carry a unique balloon.  This will make you much more visible to your runner as you can see balloons over the crowds and much earlier in advance.  When I ran Chicago 2018, my family had a pineapple and Dora the Explorer balloon.  Very very easy to spot them the multiple times I saw them on course.



pryzeless said:


> Would you recommend the same for the full Marathon? My husband is running the Dopey but I need to get 3 kids up and ready to see him.



The marathon is a bit different.  There is a significant amount of time between seeing the runner at TTC/MK/Poly vs the finish line.  So it comes down to whether you want to see your runner that early and then have a significant amount of time to kill.  Runners no longer hit the AK parking lot, so that negates that as an option.  But depending on park passes and your runner's start/anticipated pace (which if you give me his registration marathon estimate and estimated pace I can do some calcs for you), then it may be possible to see your runner inside AK after the park opens at 9am.  Almost no marathon runner spectators have the option of seeing your runner at the Boardwalk and at the finish line.  There just isn't enough time.  So you'd have to choose one of the other.  Depending on pace, there is a small chance you could do DHS exit and Finish.

So the options are:

1) MK + AK + Finish (depending on pace and park tickets for AK)
2) TTC + Poly + AK + Finish (depending on pace and park tickets for AK)
3) AK + Finish (depending on pace and park tickets for AK)
4) If very slow pace, then DHS exit + Finish may be possible if taking a DHS bus to EPCOT.  But that's up to the whims of transportation.
5) MK + long wait + Finish
6) TTC + Poly + long wait + Finish

I guess there is also the start line spectating.  The initial start, the spectators are pretty far away and it's dark (I don't recommend this).  But the marathon course loops back around at mile 4 and goes by that start area again just on the closer road side now.  So you get much closer to the spectators the second time around.  Based on pace though, if you do the start line, you're unlikely to make it to TTC in time to do the TTC+Poly part.  But depending on pace you might be able to pull off start line + Main Street.  That's about 6 miles of running for him and you'd need about an estimated 70 min conservatively.  So as long as he's running slower than say a 12 min/mile you could see him at the start and MK.






Off to the left of the video above you can see a spot light in the distance.  That's where the spectators are standing and you can barely make them out.






Here they are passing the start line again, and you can see the spectators on the left of the screen.  Much closer.

BTW, just found myself in another Arno video here at the 2020 start line in their instagram pic with Carissa (like a game of Where's Waldo):


----------



## The Expert

already answered -- nothing to see here.


----------



## pryzeless

Thank you for your reply. We have MK reservations for later in the day so AK is out. He is planning a 11:00 minute mile and submitted 5-5.30. I was thinking MK but if it is too crowded, my kids won't be able to see him over everyone. I like the balloon suggestion as we usually find some signage and stand under that and text him to be on the lookout. It seems the last option is the best option for us.


----------



## kps7795

lookingforsunshine said:


> I have leggings from Athleta that have a nice pocket that would hold a phone and CC easily. You could look for leggings with a pocket. Otherwise, I personally think a waist pack works better. For the marathon I’ll be wearing my running vest because I am paranoid about the heat and needing extra water. It has pockets. You might also consider carrying some nutrition with you, depending on how far you think you’ll get. You’re not supposed to really try anything new on race day, but since you’re taking it easy I bet you’ll find lots of options at the expo in regard to belts, etc.


Just in case something happens, make certain that you have your driver's license on you.  For me, I'll be carrying water, gels, phone and my driver's license.


----------



## DopeyBadger

pryzeless said:


> Thank you for your reply. We have MK reservations for later in the day so AK is out. He is planning a 11:00 minute mile and submitted 5-5.30. I was thinking MK but if it is too crowded, my kids won't be able to see him over everyone. I like the balloon suggestion as we usually find some signage and stand under that and text him to be on the lookout. It seems the last option is the best option for us.



So I'd estimate a 5:16am start (s3 front of corral).  That puts him at spectator start line mile 4 at 6am, TTC at 6:52, Main Street at 7:09, poly at 7:35, and finish at 10:04.



I agree that spectator start is likely out as 69 min between mile 4 and Main Street is right on the cusp of my projection.  

I agree that your best bet is TTC+Poly+long wait+Finish.  It looks like the estimate to arrive at the TTC is around 6:52am.  The last hotel bus is at 4:30am.  Keep in mind that the 2020 M traffic was an absolute disaster (we're all hoping they've rectified some of the issues).  The primary issue is that the marathon course goes where the traffic goes too.  So there can be a bottleneck.  So it may make for a pretty early morning, or you get on the bus at 4:30am and get comfortable if you do indeed run into traffic issues.  The earlier you get on a hotel bus, the simpler the trip to EPCOT will be.  Conversely, the earlier you get on the bus, the longer you'll have to wait until you actually see him at the TTC.  But I would say the absolute latest you want to be getting on the EPCOT monorail is around 6:20 in order to see your husband (assuming all of my assumptions about pace, starting group, and timing are correct).  So even if you board a resort bus at 4:30, and see a nearly 90 min ride to EPCOT (doubtful), then you'd still have enough time to get on the monorail to see him.  Worst comes to worst, you miss him at TTC and just see him at Poly at 7:35am.


----------



## pryzeless

You are amazing, thank you.


----------



## Kitty-chan

I've been kind of freaked out about possible flight cancellations, and the headlines aren't really helping any. So, I decided to look at the data. There's a site called Flight Aware which tracks metrics on all commercial flights within the US. So, for example, since I'm flying from Boston, I looked at all the flights from Logan Airport to MCO, to see how many have been cancelled, delayed, etc, with . You can filter by Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, or look only at a given carrier. Here's my sample search.

For me at least, despite the screaming headlines, it seems very likely that I'll be able to get to Orlando in plenty of time (I'm flying Thursday 1/6, running the marathon Sunday 1/9). I'm gonna keep looking at the data as we get closer though, to see whether there's any reason to think the flight I'm currently booked on is particularly risky.

And I figured I'd post the link to the site here, in case it's helpful to any other anxious people who like to look at the raw data.


----------



## shellott-hill

Quick question abut the race photos for MM...

I have 3 people running the races and want to make sure I collect all the photos for the race.  I believe I have read somewhere that each person should not put the photo code in their MDE account, but only the person who is the one who purchased the memory maker.

Is that correct?

Of course all people who's photo's are being collected need to be part of my family and friends list and have their accounts allowing access to their photos.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Some comments, in no certain order...

" I"m undertrained":
1. Your training will be enough. Whatever amount it is, I'll be enough. Stay hydrated and keep putting one foot in front of the other. 
2. You've spent however-many months training. Even with a layoff due to illness or injury you still have muscle tone and muscle memory and it will be there for you. 
3. Feed from the energy of the location, the crowds, and other runners.  It will enhance whatever level of training you have and help carry you. 
4. Unless you are bound and determined to set a PR at Disney, enjoy the locale and take photos and simply complete the race and save the PR for another day. Especially if you are coming off illness or injury. 

Covid:
Based on talking to friends and family up north, it may not be easy to realize just how normal (or close to it) things have been in Florida, Georgia, and other southern states.
We've been going to ball games, church, concerts and other gatherings for over a year without them becoming super-spreader events. Come to WDW and enjoy the race weekend and being outdoors and warm.   
This isn't to disparage anyone's concerns or to be dismissive of the virus, just relaying info. (And I realize that if you are high-risk or otherwise susceptible, that's a very different matter).  
I've had the virus and have since been vaccinated; at this point, I am more likely to be sidelined by bronchitis or a sinus infection. YMMV, but I hope as many of you as possible come and enjoy the race(s).

Driving to the race:
I've gotten to where I hit a rest-stop every 2 to 2.5 hours to walk around and stretch my legs. I'll walk/jog around the rest stop, stretch against a tree, etc. 
I will also set the cruise control and stretch my legs, roll my ankles, or shuffle my feet around the floorboard while driving. This is a tip I learned from someone who flies long distances in a small single-seat airplane. 

Phone holder: 
I switched from an armband to a Nathan's belt. Most of the time, the belt is turned around backward with the phone resting in the small of my back. I barely feel it. 
I always have my phone with me for podcasts while running, and for communications and photos at the park. I also carry ID and some cash.  For the marathon, I'll also have a couple of Tylenol and a couple of packs of goo. 

Just my 2-cents worth on some recent topics.


----------



## RunWI1265

Kitty-chan said:


> I've been kind of freaked out about possible flight cancellations, and the headlines aren't really helping any. So, I decided to look at the data. There's a site called Flight Aware which tracks metrics on all commercial flights within the US. So, for example, since I'm flying from Boston, I looked at all the flights from Logan Airport to MCO, to see how many have been cancelled, delayed, etc, with . You can filter by Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, or look only at a given carrier. Here's my sample search.
> 
> For me at least, despite the screaming headlines, it seems very likely that I'll be able to get to Orlando in plenty of time (I'm flying Thursday 1/6, running the marathon Sunday 1/9). I'm gonna keep looking at the data as we get closer though, to see whether there's any reason to think the flight I'm currently booked on is particularly risky.
> 
> And I figured I'd post the link to the site here, in case it's helpful to any other anxious people who like to look at the raw data.



thanks for sharing this!  I just checked my intended flight out and it was cancelled tonight   I think I need to come up with a backup plan.

I’m really hoping the week(end) goes off without a hitch. Vaxxed + boosted but have an unvaccinated 3yo at home. On top of the guilt of leaving my kids at home for this I’m feeling the weight of the new variant and everything that entails. I’ll be traveling with KN95’s, rapids, and have cancelled my indoor dining plans. I’m worried about my Mears Connect trip from airport to hotel (and back) but I will be getting in very late + a female traveler alone. I don’t feel comfortable doing a ride share alone. Hoping I can get myself out of this funk before the race. I’m thinking of all of you making hard decisions.


----------



## GirlfromTN

RunWI1265 said:


> thanks for sharing this!  I just checked my intended flight out and it was cancelled tonight   I think I need to come up with a backup plan.
> 
> I’m really hoping the week(end) goes off without a hitch. Vaxxed + boosted but have an unvaccinated 3yo at home. On top of the guilt of leaving my kids at home for this I’m feeling the weight of the new variant and everything that entails. I’ll be traveling with KN95’s, rapids, and have cancelled my indoor dining plans. I’m worried about my Mears Connect trip from airport to hotel (and back) but I will be getting in very late + a female traveler alone. I don’t feel comfortable doing a ride share alone. Hoping I can get myself out of this funk before the race. I’m thinking of all of you making hard decisions.


You aren’t alone. Thankfully I had always planned this as a solo trip since my family could not deal with the 2am wake-up calls, but it really really sucks that those of us who are vaccinated and have done everything we can do are now susceptible to this variant. I know literally dozens of people who have gotten covid in the last 2 weeks, all of whom are triple vaxxed (or double vaxxed kids under 16) so there really doesn’t seem to be a way to avoid this if you come into contact with someone who has omicron. It sort of irritates me that people keep claiming Disney is so safe with such great precautions as if that answers the question. Disney has had great safety measures up til now - I have been multiple times the last 2 years and it was always great. But omicron is a game changer because 1) it is so much more transmissible and 2) the vaccine doesn’t prevent you from getting it. Now, the illness may be milder and effects shorter, but it still stinks that we have to almost accept the fact that we will be at risk of getting covid by going to the race. Heck, we are at risk going almost anywhere in public these days.


----------



## Herding_Cats

RunWI1265 said:


> thanks for sharing this!  I just checked my intended flight out and it was cancelled tonight   I think I need to come up with a backup plan.
> 
> I’m worried about my Mears Connect trip from airport to hotel (and back) but I will be getting in very late + a female traveler alone. I don’t feel comfortable doing a ride share alone



We just had a spring break flight cancelled and I was able to get my whole family on a different flight through the chat function (with American) in under 30min, a couple of days before Christmas. Easy peasy.

If there’s a little wiggle room in your budget, rental cars have come WAY down....sub-$200 for wed-sun if that would make you more comfortable than mears and the on-property busses.


----------



## GreatLakes

1GoldenSun said:


> Do runners usually take their phones? Does an armband or a waist pack work better? I usually just run around my neighborhood and don't carry anything, but I think I'll want my phone and a credit card at least. Is there anything else I should consider carrying with me? Do you bring sunglasses? A hat?
> 
> I'm just so unsure about so many things. I feel woefully unprepared.



I rarely carry a phone, maybe 4 or 5 times a year at most. The only exceptions are remote trails and if I'm running to meet up with a friend somewhere so I need my phone for after. I don't listen to music and don't really want to carry anything I don't need.

I usually use a Spibelt with the phone in my back but for commute running, especially if I need to carry more stuff like for work, I use a Janji Sling Bag.


shellott-hill said:


> Quick question abut the race photos for MM...
> 
> I have 3 people running the races and want to make sure I collect all the photos for the race.  I believe I have read somewhere that each person should not put the photo code in their MDE account, but only the person who is the one who purchased the memory maker.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> Of course all people who's photo's are being collected need to be part of my family and friends list and have their accounts allowing access to their photos.



It has been a while since I've done this but if memory (maker) serves you can add any 5 people to MM for race photos just by adding their bib numbers.  You don't need to have them be friends and family for race photos.  If you want the reset of your trip photos to be together then they need to be in your MM with the correct sharing level set.


----------



## makelab

1lilspark said:


> I’ll probably be joining everyone at runners relations uggg
> 
> for whatever reason my MW registration uses my middle initial and so it’s not being listed as my registration…..
> 
> December 7th I managed to send the registration to myself and got a message saying my waver is signed however in my account it still says waver is pending and won’t send the information to my email since it’s the email of my Disney/RunDisney account



For all those who tried to de-link registration, for purposes of signing their waiver, and it ended up disappearing or some other problem:

If it is anything like Wine and Dine, they will have paper waivers to sign as you enter.  You will most likely still get your bib number from the expo pass.  I don't think their is a need to go to runner relations; just go to the proper desk to pick up your bib.  This happened to my wife at Wine and Dine - I called or emailed every day the week before the race and no one got back to me.  Although her registration was nowhere to be found, she still got her expo pass and we had emails that she was registered.  I was a bit worried, but it was all for naught, as they had waivers as soon as we entered and she picked her bib without issue.  Their IT isn't great, but it isn't so bad that it is deleting registrations without a trace.


----------



## jrsharp21

Kitty-chan said:


> I've been kind of freaked out about possible flight cancellations, and the headlines aren't really helping any. So, I decided to look at the data. There's a site called Flight Aware which tracks metrics on all commercial flights within the US. So, for example, since I'm flying from Boston, I looked at all the flights from Logan Airport to MCO, to see how many have been cancelled, delayed, etc, with . You can filter by Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, or look only at a given carrier. Here's my sample search.
> 
> For me at least, despite the screaming headlines, it seems very likely that I'll be able to get to Orlando in plenty of time (I'm flying Thursday 1/6, running the marathon Sunday 1/9). I'm gonna keep looking at the data as we get closer though, to see whether there's any reason to think the flight I'm currently booked on is particularly risky.
> 
> And I figured I'd post the link to the site here, in case it's helpful to any other anxious people who like to look at the raw data.



Thank you for this. Looks like non of the flights to Orlando from Houston were canceled over the past few days! Makes me feel better that there will be no issues flying out.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Need help from you guys about something critical:   Do you know if the All Star resorts have coffee makers in the room?   If so, is it a standard drip or a Keurig? 

Thank you for any help


----------



## Herding_Cats

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Need help from you guys about something critical:   Do you know if the All Star resorts have coffee makers in the room?   If so, is it a standard drip or a Keurig?
> 
> Thank you for any help


I've only seen actual (drip) coffee pots at delux resorts.  Everything else (value/mod) we have stayed in uses a weird "pod" sachet thing for coffee.  NOT a keurig, even though people will use the word POD to describe it.  I can say that if you have standard drip filters and your own coffee grounds you can make your own sachet.  

there are pics in this link.


----------



## camaker

Getting ready to go for my last “long” run before marathon weekend. Temperature here in NC is 68 degrees with a dew point of 63 degrees. I think this week will count as heat and humidity (re)acclimation training for me!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Need help from you guys about something critical: Do you know if the All Star resorts have coffee makers in the room? If so, is it a standard drip or a Keurig?



Adding... you can call housekeeping and they'll bring extra coffee pods to your room. The standard amount they leave in the room isn't enough for us... We've requested as many as 10 extras with no issues. Coffee is very critical.


----------



## RunWI1265

GirlfromTN said:


> It sort of irritates me that people keep claiming Disney is so safe with such great precautions as if that answers the question. Disney has had great safety measures up til now - I have been multiple times the last 2 years and it was always great. But omicron is a game changer because 1) it is so much more transmissible and 2) the vaccine doesn’t prevent you from getting it. Now, the illness may be milder and effects shorter, but it still stinks that we have to almost accept the fact that we will be at risk of getting covid by going to the race. Heck, we are at risk going almost anywhere in public these days.



I feel this way, too. We’ve visited a few times over the last two years, too. Each time in different points of this mess, but always when crowds were low and masks everywhere. This is the first time I’ll be back since the big crowds have returned. I wish circumstances were different, but here we are.



Herding_Cats said:


> We just had a spring break flight cancelled and I was able to get my whole family on a different flight through the chat function (with American) in under 30min, a couple of days before Christmas. Easy peasy.
> 
> If there’s a little wiggle room in your budget, rental cars have come WAY down....sub-$200 for wed-sun if that would make you more comfortable than mears and the on-property busses.



Ah, I could do a rental but I haaaate driving in big cities and in areas I don’t know. Heck I still use maps in my own town  but I’m exploring every option at this point. My husband thinks I should just Uber from the airport instead. I’ll be riding the busses to/from parks mostly during non peak times so hopefully they are empty.


----------



## Bree

Just a friendly reminder to fill out the emergency contact info on the back of your bib.  It’s the fastest way for emergency personnel to contact someone if something happens to you!!!!



Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Need help from you guys about something critical:   Do you know if the All Star resorts have coffee makers in the room?   If so, is it a standard drip or a Keurig?
> 
> Thank you for any help


All star resorts are using a pillow pod type after the renovation. Not sure why they went that route when Keurig rules the market on single cup coffee.


----------



## GreatLakes

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Need help from you guys about something critical:   Do you know if the All Star resorts have coffee makers in the room?   If so, is it a standard drip or a Keurig?
> 
> Thank you for any help



If you have access to hot water, or a microwave, I recommend the Starbucks Via Instant.  I find it much better than those pillow pods.  An AeroPress or single serve French Press travel easy and make better coffee if you are so inclined.

ETA: If you do check out the AeroPress use the inverted brewing method and include the same bloom step you should for a pour over. It makes better coffee IMO.


----------



## Herding_Cats

RunWI1265 said:


> Ah, I could do a rental but I haaaate driving in big cities and in areas I don’t know. Heck I still use maps in my own town  but I’m exploring every option at this point. My husband thinks I should just Uber from the airport instead. I’ll be riding the busses to/from parks mostly during non peak times so hopefully they are empty.



SAME on the driving.  But especially since you are arriving late when traffic would be really low, it's VERY easy to get from MCO to the resorts (there are toll roads, so have a plan for that.)  And once you're on-property, getting around is generally also very very easy (minus the weirdness of road closures during the races.)  Having done a trip where we parked our car for the week and ONLY used the busses, and a trip where we drove everywhere, I very much prefer driving with the exception of going to MK.  But that's also the type of transportation I'm used to since we live in a rural area.  I hate waiting around for a bus that may or may not be full by the time it gets to my stop.  And it always seems like our bus stop from the parks/DS is always the furthest one out (which for AoA and Pop, that's the TRUTH.)


----------



## HangWithMerida

GreatLakes said:


> If you have access to hot water, or a microwave, I recommend the Starbucks Via Instant.  I find it much better than those pillow pods.  An AeroPress or single serve French Press travel easy and make better coffee if you are so inclined.


I use an aeropress for camping and it makes such good coffee!! I will probably bring mine on my next disney trip because the room coffee just always tastes kinda blah to me.


----------



## The Expert

For those of you worried about flight cancelations, know that checking the history of your flight is only one part of the picture. Some seemingly random chains of events can lead to cancelation of just about any flight at any time. Primarily weather and crew issues are to blame, with missed connections, crew shortages and illnesses, and regulations on shift lengths and rest periods. Those are more likely in winter and with Covid, which is why you're seeing this happening now. It's almost impossible to predict. I don't say that to scare you, but instead to share a better way to be prepared.* If you want advice from this recently-minted Million Miler, read on.*

Beyond having the airline app on your phone, being logged in and making sure you've opted in to mobile alerts and text messages, *the single best thing you can do is to have handy a list of alternate flights you can switch to, in the order you prefer*. Your airline app and travel apps like TripIt usually have a button on your itinerary screen for this, or you can look it up in the app or on the website by looking for the schedule or pretending to book a new flight. The moment your flight is delayed or canceled, you can switch to another flight without change fees and (on most airlines) without paying fare differences. (Even if it's delayed 10 or 15 minutes, this option should show up. If there is bad weather or there seems to be a string of cancelations happening, it might be to your advantage to take the risk of changing in the event the flight is eventually canceled.)

The airline app or website may provide a pop-up button or a link via text to make the change online, which you should do. But you also want to *simultaneously* get on the phone, DM the airline on Twitter (some have dedicated assistance accounts separate from their main one), and get into the chat queue on the app or website. Keep all those going until you see the change made on your itinerary on the app or the website. For extra measure, you can also physically get in line at the help desk in the terminal, or back at the check-in counter if you haven't gone through security (or are willing to go through security again). If you have lounge access, that's another good trick as those agents in the club can do just about everything. (Note that the folks at the gate often can't help you, depending on what stage the flight was at when it was canceled.) They key is to jump on that change the moment you know you need it, and get ahead of all the other folks on your flight for the most options.

Once you get an agent, they'll probably know your flight is canceled, but have your booking number ready and tell them the flight you want to jump to. Tell them you have a list, so they know you can move quickly and ask for the next option if the one they check is full. (It's to their advantage to get you rebooked quickly too, so they can move on to the next person.) BE NICE and pack your patience. Then THANK THEM for helping once you're rebooked. It's the right thing to do, but it might also get you a better seat or a complimentary upgrade or drink coupon.

Here's to everyone getting to Orlando safely and with enough time to prepare for their races!


----------



## jrsharp21

GreatLakes said:


> If you have access to hot water, or a microwave, I recommend the Starbucks Via Instant.  I find it much better than those pillow pods.  An AeroPress or single serve French Press travel easy and make better coffee if you are so inclined.
> 
> ETA: If you do check out the AeroPress use the inverted brewing method and include the same bloom step you should for a pour over. It makes better coffee IMO.



I bought a Presto MyJo single cup coffee maker for k-cups for my wife for Xmas. She always complains she wishes she has "her coffee" when we go on vacation. She hasn't used it yet. I believe she is planning on bringing it to MW with her. But just throwing it out as an option for those needing their coffee fix.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

jrsharp21 said:


> I bought a Presto MyJo single cup coffee maker for k-cups for my wife for Xmas. She always complains she wishes she has "her coffee" when we go on vacation. She hasn't used it yet. I believe she is planning on bringing it to MW with her. But just throwing it out as an option for those needing their coffee fix.


Thank you for all the replies.  Sounds like Dis is using something like my old Phillips pod coffee maker.  I loved that thing, since it made a consistently good cup every time.  But Keurig ran it out of town in the US, and the pods became impossible to get and I was too lazy to keep making my own, so it was back to drip (which I really like). 

For four days, I may have to pretend I'm camping and [shudder] bring instant.....


----------



## leaf44

If you drink iced coffee, my trick was always to buy some late in the day the day before a race and put it in the fridge. Sometimes I take the ice out, or ask for no ice so it doesn’t get watered down. If I think I will need espresso I can get an iced latte! Not ideal but it works


----------



## kps7795

The marathon is in sight now.  Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is nervous.  I'm 60/40 nervous and excited...they flip flop on a daily basis if not an hourly basis sometimes.  Then again, this is my first marathon.  The longest that I ran before this was a half marathon in August and the result was not what I was hoping.


----------



## runningDisneygirl

kps7795 said:


> The marathon is in sight now.  Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is nervous.  I'm 60/40 nervous and excited...they flip flop on a daily basis if not an hourly basis sometimes.  Then again, this is my first marathon.  The longest that I ran before this was a half marathon in August and the result was not what I was hoping.


Don't worry about the result! Disney races aren't meant to be a PR or your best race. Just have fun and enjoy all the on course entertainment you paid for


----------



## Edeyore

kps7795 said:


> The marathon is in sight now.  Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is nervous.  I'm 60/40 nervous and excited...they flip flop on a daily basis if not an hourly basis sometimes.  Then again, this is my first marathon.  The longest that I ran before this was a half marathon in August and the result was not what I was hoping.



My first Disney Marathon was 2014. It had been 28 years since my first marathon, but it was my second. The nerves are definitely normal. I still have them before just about every race. 
As runningDisneygirl said, do not worry about the results. A Disney race is an EVENT! Take it in and enjoy. I guarantee you will have a tear in your eye when you see and hear the gospel
singers.


----------



## jmasgat

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Thank you for all the replies.  Sounds like Dis is using something like my old Phillips pod coffee maker.  I loved that thing, since it made a consistently good cup every time.  But Keurig ran it out of town in the US, and the pods became impossible to get and I was too lazy to keep making my own, so it was back to drip (which I really like).
> 
> For four days, I may have to pretend I'm camping and [shudder] bring instant.....



It has always been a Cuisinart "pad" maker. (Vile little thing!) I have actually had some success just bringing a basket filter/ground coffee from home and "rolling my own".  There are even you tube videos showing how to improvise one.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

kps7795 said:


> Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is nervous.


I am so anxious!!!


----------



## jrsharp21

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am so anxious!!!



+1. Anxious to get there. I feel like I am almost living in fear the next week in hopes not to get sick before heading out. I think once I get off the plane I will be able to start to relax a little and enjoy the trip a little more. Tuesday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## PrincessV

I’ve been out of work on vacation for a few days, after several months of debilitating stress… I’ve been sleeping well every night, plus taking naps, and eating adequately, and I feel like a new person!!! I’m actually finally feeling excited about Dopey, despite the raging pandemic and not-ideal weather forecast.

I’m a visualizer: I like to visualize my races ahead of time, picturing myself at various spots, thinking ahead to what photo stops might interest me, and making a Plan A and Plan B for potty stops. Because Race Brain is real and I cannot make tough decisions during a race.    I usually aim for indoor plumbing, but with this pandemic, and having seen during W&D that hardly any runners donned masks to enter indoor restrooms, I’m starting to wonder: what’s actually safer during an Omicron surge - a single porta-potty that gets fresh air every time it’s opened, or a large indoor restroom full of unmasked runners??? I’m leaning toward the porta-potty, TBH. And I’ve never really paid attention to where those are on the course, other than noticing the long lines for them. This one’s feeling hard to visualize & plan for.

(^tell us you’re tapering without saying you’re tapering?! lol)


----------



## GreatLakes

kps7795 said:


> The marathon is in sight now.  Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is nervous.  I'm 60/40 nervous and excited...they flip flop on a daily basis if not an hourly basis sometimes.  Then again, this is my first marathon.  The longest that I ran before this was a half marathon in August and the result was not what I was hoping.



I'm not nervous about the race, I've put in more miles and more dedicated workouts than any other race I've done, I am nervous about the travel and a little nervous about the weather.  Travel because I don't like the added variable of cancellations that we have and the weather because anything less than a BQ - 5 (3:15) would be a failure in my mind.  I want to finish fast enough not to just qualify but with enough cusion to get in .  I'm aiming for -10 (3:10) but think -5 would get me there.  I think I could still do it if the race was in the 60s but it would be much harder, at least mentally, then a cooler race.  I've been reminding myself of the central governor theory for a week and am listening to a podcast on it now.


----------



## kps7795

Edeyore said:


> My first Disney Marathon was 2014. It had been 28 years since my first marathon, but it was my second. The nerves are definitely normal. I still have them before just about every race.
> As runningDisneygirl said, do not worry about the results. A Disney race is an EVENT! Take it in and enjoy. I guarantee you will have a tear in your eye when you see and hear the gospel
> singers.


Thank you.  I just hope that the tears are are tears of joy and not pain.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

kps7795 said:


> Thank you.  I just hope that the tears are are tears of joy and not pain.



Probably a combination of both for me!


----------



## garneska

@GreatLakes am curious on your BQ strategy. I have lived it and will again once I clear up these injuries.  weather could really be a drag on your BQ attempt, so can the stupid early wake up and hanging around for two hours before the start of the race.  if conditions suck and you are not feeling it would you pull back from the BQ and finish easy in hoping to get another attempt at it? I think about this a lot because I am only good for about 2 marathons per year and generally I don’t do that.  To me Disney is a not the best BQ attempt, lots of wildcards.  Not saying you should not try but if it’s not happening do you pull back or keep grinding?

good luck to you.  I am hoping for a BQ attempt in Dec 2022.  Had originally been looking at Grandma’s this June but with my current injury I think getting healthy and fitness back will take longer than 6 months.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

DopeyBadger said:


> What did you put as your estimated pace for the marathon?  That will dictate how much of a head start you'll have based on starting group.  Then, I'd calculate approximately what the pace would need to be to reach EPCOT at the same time the balloon ladies would (as long as you don't start last, it will be slower than a 16:00 min/mile).  Then, if I were undertrained and potentially coming into the race with an injury, I'd do an easy run pace combined with a comfortable walking pace that puts me at that estimated "floor" pace necessary.  If you're unable to keep up the pace, or you get injured along the way needing to pull out, then you know it was likely not going to be possible even under the best situation.  But going the absolute slowest you can go based on start time head start will maximize your chance of finishing.  Please keep your long term health in the back of your mind when making race day decisions.


I don't remember what I put as my estimated pace but I'm sure it was pretty slow. I'll probably be way at the back, but that's where I should be, so I don't hold up others. 

Maybe if the balloon ladies get close I'll just try to maintain a pace that keeps me enough ahead of them that I have a slight cushion in case I need to go to the bathroom or something.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> and the weather because anything less than a BQ - 5 (3:15) would be a failure in my mind. I want to finish fast enough not to just qualify but with enough cusion to get in . I'm aiming for -10 (3:10) but think -5 would get me there.



What are some recent race times?



1GoldenSun said:


> I don't remember what I put as my estimated pace but I'm sure it was pretty slow. I'll probably be way at the back, but that's where I should be, so I don't hold up others.



Is your registration still viewable on the runDisney website?  I know mine for Princess still is, but that's a little further out.  That way you can look up what you put.


----------



## cburnett11

garneska said:


> @GreatLakes am curious on your BQ strategy. I have lived it and will again once I clear up these injuries. weather could really be a drag on your BQ attempt, so can the stupid early wake up and hanging around for two hours before the start of the race. if conditions suck and you are not feeling it would you pull back from the BQ and finish easy in hoping to get another attempt at it? I think about this a lot because I am only good for about 2 marathons per year and generally I don’t do that. To me Disney is a not the best BQ attempt, lots of wildcards. Not saying you should not try but if it’s not happening do you pull back or keep grinding?



Weighing in here @GreatLakes to give you another point of view in case the race conditions aren't to your liking.  In October I ran a marathon that I crammed for, but the temps weren't ideal (for me) and I was a bit overwhelmed by everything.  Midway through the race, I dialed my effort down a bit and just tried to finish the race relatively strong.  This turned out to be a 26.2 mile long training run because I ran another marathon 26 days later and PR'd in much cooler (better for me) conditions.  My point is that you have obviously put in the work, but if things aren't perfect on Marathon day it's possible you could consider easing up a bit and then rebound at another race a few weeks later.  The training is already there, and if you don't overdo it in WDW, it might be possible to ride that fitness wave for several weeks after WDW.  This isn't necessarily a recommendation, just letting you know that I have tested this theory ONE TIME (only) and it worked for me.


----------



## garneska

@cburnett11 that is the kind of info i was looking for.  I mean for me that BQ is very hard.  Obviously i have done it once before but i left everything out there for that race.  So i feel like i have to have sort of perfect conditions, well at least good training and some ok weather.  Race i BQ'd was ok weather it was cool but rainy.  However the one thing i noticed was how much better it was to sleep till 6 that morning and not stand around for 2 hours before the race compared to a Disney race.


----------



## Herding_Cats

> tell me you're tapering without telling me you're tapering



I held off as long as I could stand it, but today I started making my packing list. Scratch that. First I checked the forecast. Than I made an outline of what I might need to wear for each day based on the weather plus some colder weather layers, and THEN I made a packing list. For clothes. And then race clothes. And then all of the treatment stuff I might need after the races. And it's a lot. Even with a washer and dryer in our room. I mean, between myself and DH we could probably fill a carry-on with JUST our shoes. And that's a little embarrassing. And what's even WORSE is that I'm considering an additional pair just for our park day. Tell me 5 pairs of shoes for a 6 day trip isn't too many.  

Also the kids and I cleaned the upstairs today. And I purged the bookshelves.

And I started filling my online cart with stuff for our Walmart pick-up order for next Wednesday (can select a time tomorrow.)

And I checked _again_ on the car rental prices, and what do you know, it's another $25 cheaper today.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> I mean, between myself and DH we could probably fill a carry-on with JUST our shoes. And that's a little embarrassing. And what's even WORSE is that I'm considering an additional pair just for our park day. Tell me 5 pairs of shoes for a 6 day trip isn't too many.


5 pairs of shoes for a 6 day (runDisney) trip isn’t too many! 

Disclaimer: I’m only there 2 days and I‘ll have 3 (regular sneakers, running sneakers & comfy shoes for recovery) so I guess you have to consider the source!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Livelovedance said:


> 5 pairs of shoes for a 6 day (runDisney) trip isn’t too many!



Right? To be fair it's: 1 pair for the half, 1 pair for the full, 1 pair for on the plane and disney springs meals (because I just can't bring myself to wear running shoes with a dress), 1 pair for MK day, and a pair of sandals for to/from the pool. That makes it sound _completely reasonable.  _


----------



## PrincessV

@Herding_Cats I’ve got 3 pairs of running shoes for the races, 2 pairs for non-races, plus my Crocs slippers for in the room and will add a pair of Birkenstocks once I decide between clogs or sandals. So I’m sitting at 7 pairs of shoes for 7 days


----------



## Herding_Cats

BRING ALL OF THE SHOES!


----------



## GreatLakes

garneska said:


> @GreatLakes am curious on your BQ strategy. I have lived it and will again once I clear up these injuries.  weather could really be a drag on your BQ attempt, so can the stupid early wake up and hanging around for two hours before the start of the race.  if conditions suck and you are not feeling it would you pull back from the BQ and finish easy in hoping to get another attempt at it? I think about this a lot because I am only good for about 2 marathons per year and generally I don’t do that.  To me Disney is a not the best BQ attempt, lots of wildcards.  Not saying you should not try but if it’s not happening do you pull back or keep grinding?
> 
> good luck to you.  I am hoping for a BQ attempt in Dec 2022.  Had originally been looking at Grandma’s this June but with my current injury I think getting healthy and fitness back will take longer than 6 months.



I've been going through these exact questions in my own mind.  I am driving to the race so I can always climb into the back of my car for a bit before heading to the staging area but I'm not too concerned about standing around in the cold.  I'll have throw away clothing and whatever fueling I need in the car so as much as I don't like driving to the races in this instance it makes some things easier.

I'm going to be using the Garmin PacePro and aiming for even splits so I'll know in real time where I am against my projected finish.  My plan is to go out as normal and hang on as long as I can.  If I am feeling good I might go out a few seconds, and I mean 10 seconds/mile, fast just to have that visual bank but I don't want to burn too many matches early even though that will be the best weather.  I feel like all my training runs have hit their marks (some info included in the answer to @DopeyBadger below) and while I don't want to run in the mid to high 60s it is what it is.  I've done some hot efforts this year and know I can handle it to a point.  I'm mostly worried about the psychological impact of the heat.  My plan is to keep on 3:10 pace and settle back to 3:15 if I have to.  The conundrum comes if I have to slow from 3:15.  Do I still try to hit 3:20 knowing even as a BQ it will not get me in most years or really scale back and live to try and BQ a spring full?  I will have to make that decision in the moment.



DopeyBadger said:


> What are some recent race times?



I had some really great fall races but with the exception of 2 there are some caveats.

On Christmas Eve I ran my 5 mile race PR at 30:42.  I had the course slightly short but even if that was the case it was a substantial PR even from my faster days.  The course has been the same since 2016 and before this year my PR on it was 33:19.

I ran a 19:19 5K in October which was the fastest full course 5K (not showing under 3) I've run since 2012

I ran a 19:23 on a hilly course that while slower than that 19:19 was a much harder course.  My fastest time on that course before this year, and it has never changed, was 21:17 for comparison.

I ran a very hilly trail half in 1:42:40 which would be a bad road time but was good for 6th overall.

I ran another very hilly trail 15K in 1:09:57 and that was a series race.  In February we ran the exact same course, just in reverse, and I could only manage a 1:16:57 which is a big drop in 9 months over 9.3 miles.

More importantly I managed to hit all of my workouts.  The biggest indicator for me was that I was able to run my two 18 mile training runs, which included 12 at M pace, without feeling really burned out.  The first of those two was the day before I started showing COVID symptoms so I already had it and some of the run was into 20 mph winds so that one I really felt confident after.

All of my VDOT equivalent efforts, like 2 miles at HM pace with a 1 mile recovery and 2 mile warm up and cool down or the 12 x 400m at 5K pace with 200 recovery and a 2 mile warm up and cool down all went off without missing any splits.

I only have two runs of substance left.  Tomorrow is 12 with the middle 8 at M pace and then on the 5th I have 8 x 400m at 5K pace with 400m recovery and a 2 mile warm up and cool down.  I had my booster yesterday so if I can't do that run tomorrow I'll do it Friday in place of an easy 4.



cburnett11 said:


> Weighing in here @GreatLakes to give you another point of view in case the race conditions aren't to your liking.  In October I ran a marathon that I crammed for, but the temps weren't ideal (for me) and I was a bit overwhelmed by everything.  Midway through the race, I dialed my effort down a bit and just tried to finish the race relatively strong.  This turned out to be a 26.2 mile long training run because I ran another marathon 26 days later and PR'd in much cooler (better for me) conditions.  My point is that you have obviously put in the work, but if things aren't perfect on Marathon day it's possible you could consider easing up a bit and then rebound at another race a few weeks later.  The training is already there, and if you don't overdo it in WDW, it might be possible to ride that fitness wave for several weeks after WDW.  This isn't necessarily a recommendation, just letting you know that I have tested this theory ONE TIME (only) and it worked for me.



This is on the table but would be my last resort.  I totally changed my marathon training for this and put in substantially more miles than I ever have before.  At some point I will need to recover to not risk an overuse injury.  If I have to back way down because the weather or stomach issues or something else just pulls me out of contention for a BQ I'll have to really weigh how to do a spring marathon and try again in cooler weather.  I'm sure I could take a month of lower mileage and ramp back up to some level slightly lower than this cycle but high enough to use my base but if that time comes I'll need to figure it out.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Herding_Cats said:


> I mean, between myself and DH we could probably fill a carry-on with JUST our shoes. And that's a little embarrassing. And what's even WORSE is that I'm considering an additional pair just for our park day. Tell me 5 pairs of shoes for a 6 day trip isn't too many.



I'll of course have my running shoes, my canvas Disney Crocs, my Mickey Mouse Vans and a good pair of comfortable hiking boots. I can only handle my Vans for about a half day (maybe like just World Showcase or something) before my feet really start hurting but they just look so cool I can't NOT bring them.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

So, people are worried that it's going to be too hot? I did not think this would be an issue in January, even in Florida.


----------



## garneska

GreatLakes said:


> I'm going to be using the Garmin PacePro and aiming for even splits so I'll know in real time where I am against my projected finish.  My plan is to go out as normal and hang on as long as I can.  If I am feeling good I might go out a few seconds, and I mean 10 seconds/mile, fast just to have that visual bank but I don't want to burn too many matches early even though that will be the best weather.  I feel like all my training runs have hit their marks (some info included in the answer to @DopeyBadger below) and while I don't want to run in the mid to high 60s it is what it is.  I've done some hot efforts this year and know I can handle it to a point.  I'm mostly worried about the psychological impact of the heat.  My plan is to keep on 3:10 pace and settle back to 3:15 if I have to.  *The conundrum comes if I have to slow from 3:15.  Do I still try to hit 3:20 knowing even as a BQ it will not get me in most years or really scale back and live to try and BQ a spring full?  I will have to make that decision in the moment.*


I am hoping everything is feeling great and you don't have to make this decision but i can't wait to find out how it goes.  That is my problem with the BQ, I can't just run a marathon full out every month and hope one is when the moon and the stars align.  I mean sometimes it is not weather, GI issues, sleep issues, great training and sickness hits right before.  I am not going for BQ this trip but i feel your pain.


----------



## SarahDisney

1GoldenSun said:


> So, people are worried that it's going to be too hot? I did not think this would be an issue in January, even in Florida.



Unfortunately, the marathon has a history of being too hot - in 2020 they had to shorten the course because it just got too hot. Florida is always throwing not-so-fun surprise weather at runDisney runners.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Anyone else running the 10K solo and prepared but also kinda nervous....


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> I had some really great fall races but with the exception 2 there are some caveats.
> 
> On Christmas Eve I ran my 5 mile race PR at 30:42. I had the course slightly short but even if that was the case it was a substantial PR even from my faster days. The course has been the same since 2016 and before this year my PR on it was 33:19.
> 
> I ran a 19:19 5K in October which was the fastest full course 5K (not showing under 3) I've run since 2012
> 
> I ran a 19:23 on a hilly course that while slower than that 19:19 was a much harder course. My fastest time on that course before this year, and it has never changed, was 21:17 for comparison.
> 
> I ran a very hilly trail half in 1:42:40 which would be a bad road time but was good for 6th overall.
> 
> I ran another very hilly trail 15K in 1:09:57 and that was a series race. In February we ran the exact same course, just in reverse, and I could only manage a 1:16:57 which is a big drop in 9 months over 9.3 miles.
> 
> More importantly I managed to hit all of my workouts. The biggest indicator for me was that I was able to run my two 18 mile training runs, which included 12 at M pace, without feeling really burned out. The first of those two was the day before I started showing COVID symptoms so I already had it and some of the run was into 20 mph winds so that one I really felt confident after.
> 
> All of my VDOT equivalent efforts, like 2 miles at HM pace with a 1 mile recovery and 2 mile warm up and cool down or the 12 x 400m at 5K pace with 200 recovery and a 2 mile warm up and cool down all went off without missing any splits.



Great info.

The 30:42 translates to a 18:39 5k.  So that's easily the best of the bunch.  What was the GPS pace for that race since you measured it slightly short?

I won't use the trail runs because it's always hard to translate those into road races.

I know the plan you're on and know it will prepare you well if you follow it.  It sounds like you did/were able to.  Which leads me to believe you will be a better converter.

If I use the 30:42 8k, then I get a 1:25:49 HM.  If I use the 19:19 5k, then I get a 1:28:52 HM.

Under similar conditions to those other races, I would give you the following projections based on real world data from Williams and Vickers:



If your fitness is of a 1:25:49 HM runner, then roughly 54% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 75% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 86% of runners run a 3:20 or better.

If your fitness is of a 1:28:52 HM runner, then roughly 24% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 45% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 65% of runners run a 3:20 or better.

But these values assume equal weather conditions, and currently it's projected to be slightly hot.  I would give it a +1.5 to the VDOT value.  That would be a heat adjusted 1:27:50 and 1:31:15.  So that would be:



If your fitness is of a 1:27:50 HM runner, then roughly 30% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 54% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 70% of runners run a 3:20 or better.

If your fitness is of a 1:31:15 HM runner, then roughly 6% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 22% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 41% of runners run a 3:20 or better.

From my data, those who use a plan like the one you did, tend to be better converters than the general population.  So using my own data set, I would say a 50% chance of 3:08 if you're truly a 1:27:50 HM runner in the heat, and a 50% chance of 3:15:36 if you're truly a 1:31:15 runner in the heat.



GreatLakes said:


> My plan is to keep on 3:10 pace and settle back to 3:15 if I have to. The conundrum comes if I have to slow from 3:15. Do I still try to hit 3:20 knowing even as a BQ it will not get me in most years or really scale back and live to try and BQ a spring full? I will have to make that decision in the moment.



I would actually recommend the opposite, but it comes down to the level of risk you want to accept.  When going through pacing choices, I typically offer two options.  Something like:

Option A - aggressive (aim for 3:10)
25% chance of 3:10
75% chance of 3:25

Option B - conservative (aim for 3:16)
50% chance of 3:16
50% chance of 3:18

Is the risk of a potential 3:10 worth the chance that you completely miss the BQ by finishing in 3:25.  Or is it more valuable to you to hit that bare minimum goal of a 3:15?

If it were me, I'd recommend the opposite strategy.  Instead of aiming for 3:10, and then adjusting slower if you have to.  I'd aim for 3:15 through say 16-17 miles or so.  If you can pick up the pace at Mile 17, then you know you probably could have gone faster from the start.  But then with your picked up pace, you'd still gain 11 second per mile after that which is nearly 2 min of time after 9-10 more miles.  That would give you a 3:13ish finish.  But if the reverse happens and you attempt to pick up the pace at Mile 17 and feel like you can't, then try and maintain.  But be thankful in post-run review that if you had gone for 3:10 you would have likely blown up even worse than where-ever you finish.

But that's my mindset in terms of pacing decisions given where your data is and there's definitely other mindsets for approaching it.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Is a sharpie your best bet for putting your info on the back of your bib (since @Bree pointed that out earlier) so it doesn't get wet/sweat off?


----------



## GreatLakes

1GoldenSun said:


> So, people are worried that it's going to be too hot? I did not think this would be an issue in January, even in Florida.



The low is looking like it will be in the 60s as of now and climbing close to 80.  Even the 50s is a bit warm for a hard effort in my opinion.  I'm hoping for the high 30s or low 40s.


----------



## jrsharp21

1GoldenSun said:


> So, people are worried that it's going to be too hot? I did not think this would be an issue in January, even in Florida.



For me, the weather is going to be just right! I am used to running in the mid day Houston summer heat where its 90 degrees and like 75% humidity. Heck, this week it has been in the 80's while running in the afternoon. I am excited it won't be freezing in the corrals. Plus a little warmer weather equals less snot rockets!


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> Great info.
> 
> The 30:42 translates to a 18:39 5k.  So that's easily the best of the bunch.  What was the GPS pace for that race since you measured it slightly short?
> 
> I won't use the trail runs because it's always hard to translate those into road races.
> 
> I know the plan you're on and know it will prepare you well if you follow it.  It sounds like you did/were able to.  Which leads me to believe you will be a better converter.
> 
> If I use the 30:42 8k, then I get a 1:25:49 HM.  If I use the 19:19 5k, then I get a 1:28:52 HM.
> 
> Under similar conditions to those other races, I would give you the following projections based on real world data from Williams and Vickers:
> 
> View attachment 634186
> 
> If your fitness is of a 1:25:49 HM runner, then roughly 54% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 75% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 86% of runners run a 3:20 or better.
> 
> If your fitness is of a 1:28:52 HM runner, then roughly 24% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 45% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 65% of runners run a 3:20 or better.
> 
> But these values assume equal weather conditions, and currently it's projected to be slightly hot.  I would give it a +1.5 to the VDOT value.  That would be a heat adjusted 1:27:50 and 1:31:15.  So that would be:
> 
> View attachment 634190
> 
> If your fitness is of a 1:27:50 HM runner, then roughly 30% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 54% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 70% of runners run a 3:20 or better.
> 
> If your fitness is of a 1:31:15 HM runner, then roughly 6% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 22% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 41% of runners run a 3:20 or better.
> 
> From my data, those who use a plan like the one you did, tend to be better converters than the general population.  So using my own data set, I would say a 50% chance of 3:08 if you're truly a 1:27:50 HM runner in the heat, and a 50% chance of 3:15:36 if you're truly a 1:31:15 runner in the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually recommend the opposite, but it comes down to the level of risk you want to accept.  When going through pacing choices, I typically offer two options.  Something like:
> 
> Option A - aggressive (aim for 3:10)
> 25% chance of 3:10
> 75% chance of 3:25
> 
> Option B - conservative (aim for 3:16)
> 50% chance of 3:16
> 50% chance of 3:18
> 
> Is the risk of a potential 3:10 worth the chance that you completely miss the BQ by finishing in 3:25.  Or is it more valuable to you to hit that bare minimum goal of a 3:15?
> 
> If it were me, I'd recommend the opposite strategy.  Instead of aiming for 3:10, and then adjusting slower if you have to.  I'd aim for 3:15 through say 16-17 miles or so.  If you can pick up the pace at Mile 17, then you know you probably could have gone faster from the start.  But then with your picked up pace, you'd still gain 11 second per mile after that which is nearly 2 min of time after 9-10 more miles.  That would give you a 3:13ish finish.  But if the reverse happens and you attempt to pick up the pace at Mile 17 and feel like you can't, then try and maintain.  But be thankful in post-run review that if you had gone for 3:10 you would have likely blown up even worse than where-ever you finish.
> 
> But that's my mindset in terms of pacing decisions given where your data is and there's definitely other mindsets for approaching it.



Hmm, very interesting take.  I will have to mull that over a bit.  I might make that decision based on the weather.  I do really want the 3:10 because I think had I taken this approach earlier I could be a sub 3:00 guy but a 3:15 likely assures me of a place while also getting me a marathon PR.

I had that 5 miler at a 6:22 pace based on the course length (Garmin 945 showed 4.90).

At this point in my training on a flat course I think I could pull off sub 1:30 and maybe sub 1:28.  I'm not sure I have a 1:25 in me at the moment.  On a good day it would be possible but a lot would have to line up.

I really do feel prepared for the 3:10, my only real worry is having to start in the 60s.  I am going to set up a Pace Pro at 3:15 also and make it a decision based on the actual weather that morning.

I appreciate all the info, it is great.


----------



## luv2cheer92

SarahDisney said:


> Unfortunately, the marathon has a history of being too hot - in 2020 they had to shorten the course because it just got too hot. Florida is always throwing not-so-fun surprise weather at runDisney runners.


Though the 2 times I've done it, it's been freezing haha. I would much prefer cold over hot though.


----------



## pluto377

inkedupmomma said:


> Anyone else running the 10K solo and prepared but also kinda nervous....



I'm running Dopey solo.  Don't worry, there's always people to chat with.  This will be my third solo MW.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

GreatLakes said:


> I am going to set up a Pace Pro at 3:15 also


If you set up a Pace Pro and are going faster than the set pace, does it alert you a lot? I suppose I should try it out this weekend. (I want to set it for 16:00 because I am worried about being too slow.)


----------



## kidmd

Anyone know when the marathon corrals open?  I plan to get to the parking lot when it opens and wait in my car for a while.  I want to get near the front of my corral to give me as much cushion from the balloon ladies.   I did this in 2020 but can't remember when I left my car.  Hopefully they won't have to rush the start like 2020.  I felt like the balloon ladies were too close for comfort.


----------



## GreatLakes

lookingforsunshine said:


> If you set up a Pace Pro and are going faster than the set pace, does it alert you a lot? I suppose I should try it out this weekend. (I want to set it for 16:00 because I am worried about being too slow.)



Not really, at least not to my recollection.  I used it for a half at the very beginning of my training cycle and ran about a minute faster than my planned pace.  It isn't like the alerts if you are doing a workout above or below the target pace.  There might be settings but I don't recall any auditory indication of pace at all, just visual.  DCRainmaker has a good video on it here.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> Is a sharpie your best bet for putting your info on the back of your bib (since @Bree pointed that out earlier) so it doesn't get wet/sweat off?


I've always just written on the back of my runDisney bibs in pen.


----------



## lahobbs4

We are not doing MW this year so I have been avoiding this board because of my FOMO. But, I am so excited for all of you! I just rewatched Arno's video from the 2020 race and had tears in my eyes. If it's your first Marathon Weekend or 20th, it will be special for some reason. I hope everyone stays healthy and transportation gets you there on time! 

Also, lots of hopes that the weather cooperates for each of you to enjoy yourselves. Can't wait to read the race recaps!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What pace do the balloon ladies keep?


----------



## lookingforsunshine

1GoldenSun said:


> What pace do the balloon ladies keep?


16:00 min/mile, and they are the last ones to cross the start line.


----------



## Grabnar

Officially was able to cancel, refunded as a $600 GC as usual. Email or call if you're in the same boat as me!


----------



## GreatLakes

Grabnar said:


> Officially was able to cancel, refunded as a $600 GC as usual. Email or call if you're in the same boat as me!



I must have missed any previous posts but what boat is that?  I'm just curious what exceptions rD is making due to, I'm assuming here, the pandemic.

I checked to see if they updated the FAQ due to the spike in cases and it doesn't look like it:


----------



## DopeyBadger

kidmd said:


> Anyone know when the marathon corrals open?  I plan to get to the parking lot when it opens and wait in my car for a while.  I want to get near the front of my corral to give me as much cushion from the balloon ladies.   I did this in 2020 but can't remember when I left my car.  Hopefully they won't have to rush the start like 2020.  I felt like the balloon ladies were too close for comfort.



For the marathon, it is usually 75-90 min before the race starts.  So 3:30-3:45am based on past history.  And I should say that is the walk to the corrals from the holding area after gear check.


----------



## Grabnar

GreatLakes said:


> I must have missed any previous posts but what boat is that?  I'm just curious what exceptions rD is making due to, I'm assuming here, the pandemic.
> 
> I checked to see if they updated the FAQ due to the spike in cases and it doesn't look like it:
> 
> View attachment 634273


I live with someone moderately immunocompromised. We were ok with the risk  when the vaccines and monoclonal antibodies worked fairly well, but the new variant evades both so that pushed us over our risk tolerance.

Extremely bummed about it but it’s the safe choice for us. Working on cancelling everything else tomorrow


----------



## GirlfromTN

GreatLakes said:


> I must have missed any previous posts but what boat is that?  I'm just curious what exceptions rD is making due to, I'm assuming here, the pandemic.
> 
> I checked to see if they updated the FAQ due to the spike in cases and it doesn't look like it:
> 
> View attachment 634273


I’ve now heard of a good number of people who have gotten refunds in the form of gift cards for a variety of reasons. It seems it isn’t official policy but they are issuing gift cards to those who ask for a refund. It’s a hard decision. I’ve trained for so long for this and who knows if I will be healthy and injury free next time but I am really concerned about staffing for the race due to covid numbers, and also that Disney may cut back a lot of the on course experience due to staffing or general crowd concerns. I know they aren’t doing this at the parks but we have to remember that people running long distances will need medical care and that has to be an additional consideration for the races (other than just crowds).


----------



## fatmanatee

GreatLakes said:


> I must have missed any previous posts but what boat is that?  I'm just curious what exceptions rD is making due to, I'm assuming here, the pandemic.
> 
> I checked to see if they updated the FAQ due to the spike in cases and it doesn't look like it:
> 
> View attachment 634273


Yeah this is sorta new, I think someone had posted a few days ago about getting a completely different answer? For those people who have been told no, it might be worth following up.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Edeyore said:


> My first Disney Marathon was 2014. It had been 28 years since my first marathon, but it was my second. The nerves are definitely normal. I still have them before just about every race.
> As runningDisneygirl said, do not worry about the results. A Disney race is an EVENT! Take it in and enjoy. I guarantee you will have a tear in your eye when you see and hear the gospel
> singers.


Amen about how great it is to see and hear the gospel choir!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

GirlfromTN said:


> I’ve now heard of a good number of people who have gotten refunds in the form of gift cards for a variety of reasons. It seems it isn’t official policy but they are issuing gift cards to those who ask for a refund.


For what it is worth, my husband is no longer doing the marathon and we were told no refund this week.


----------



## GirlfromTN

lookingforsunshine said:


> For what it is worth, my husband is no longer doing the marathon and we were told no refund this week.


Try asking again. Sadly it seems to be based on who you talk to or who receives your email.  :/


----------



## lookingforsunshine

I am concerned about the potential heat next weekend. For the marathon, would it be crazy to carry my 3L bladder in my vest (as opposed to my 1.5L bladder)? And if I do, should I put 4 packs of Tailwind in it (1 p/ 24 oz)? I know the 3L is heavier but I’ll be moving slowly so I’m not sure it will make much of a difference.

I am also planning on eating one clif blok per mile (alternating between salted watermelon w/ 2x sodium and tropical punch (?) w/ caffeine) and drinking a PH 1500 90 min before the race starts. I sweat A LOT. Like, grains of salt on my face and fingers swelling a lot.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Do y'all think I should start packing?  I leave on January 5th.  I should start packing, right?  

  I'm packing.


----------



## Herding_Cats

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am concerned about the potential heat next weekend. For the marathon, would it be crazy to carry my 3L bladder in my vest (as opposed to my 1.5L bladder)? And if I do, should I put 4 packs of Tailwind in it (1 p/ 24 oz)? I know the 3L is heavier but I’ll be moving slowly so I’m not sure it will make much of a difference.
> 
> I am also planning on eating one clif blok per mile (alternating between salted watermelon w/ 2x sodium and tropical punch (?) w/ caffeine) and drinking a PH 1500 90 min before the race starts. I sweat A LOT. Like, grains of salt on my face and fingers swelling a lot.


I vote no on a 3L vest unless you have done a LOT of training with it.  I trained with a 1.5L vest this summer. I put a few extra things in it for my full (extra fuel, socks, etc, nothing super heavy) and it felt soooo heavy by mile 19. And I had new chafing from it which was great. And I’m slow. I can’t imagine carrying double. In the heat. I think it would be better to stick with the 1.5L and make sure you hit the water tables at the aid stations and supplement with your vest. Or plan to refill your vest at some point (will they let you do that?)




OttawaDisGirl said:


> Do y'all think I should start packing?  I leave on January 5th.  I should start packing, right?
> 
> I'm packing.



we leave on the 4th and I’m trying sooooo hard to not pack until Saturday. That’s why I made all of the lists today


----------



## fatmanatee

Just a heads up, my JetBlue flight to Orlando was cancelled, not automatically rescheduled but was able to grab another flight later in the day. If anything happens to this one though I’m strongly going to consider just driving down.


----------



## SheHulk

Sounds like a crazy question at this late date, BUT: Given all the concrete in the parks, would you wear shoes with a carbon plate (Hoka Carbon X to be precise) in a Disney race? These are not brand-new shoes, I ran my last (road) marathon in them, but I have had an issue with lower leg pain when running at Disney in the past. Granted I weighed a lot more then, and was much less running-fit, but I attributed part of it to the hard surfaces in the parks. I'm wondering if I should try using the carbon shoes or if that's pushing it. I'm running Goofy and thinking of using the carbons for the half and cushy shoes for the full.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Herding_Cats said:


> Or plan to refill your vest at some point (will they let you do that?)


I think they will, but I am worried about how much time it will take. I do a few backpacking trips a year where I’m carrying 30+ lbs on my back with more elevation usually, so I’m used to the heavier weight but I have been training with the 1.5L and not the 3L. For what it’s worth the 1.5 has never bothered me. I might try filling up the 3L for my long walk this weekend to see how it goes.


----------



## RunWI1265

lookingforsunshine said:


> I think they will, but I am worried about how much time it will take. I do a few backpacking trips a year where I’m carrying 30+ lbs on my back with more elevation usually, so I’m used to the heavier weight but I have been training with the 1.5L and not the 3L. For what it’s worth the 1.5 has never bothered me. I might try filling up the 3L for my long walk this weekend to see how it goes.



As of now I’m planning to carry my 2.0L.  For me I’m not sure id want much more on my back. Definitely a big fan of carrying my own water though!


----------



## lhermiston

I'm too lazy to look at the race guide ... is the pre-race area laid out the same as in previous Marathon Weekends? I'm trying to plan the morning meetups.


----------



## Livelovedance

I originally booked BLT for monorail access to the marathon, and ease of walking to MK for spectating family. Now my plan is to drive to the race. I know nothing about the FL roads, so the driving directions in the race guide are pretty foreign to me. Being that BLT is pretty much right on the race course, I am concerned about road closures. Any advice on driving to the marathon? Best time to leave the resort (I have no issue with arriving early and waiting it out in the car)? Can I put Epcot in my phone to get me there, or do the driving directions take you a different way? If a family member chooses to ride with me, will they be able to walk to Epcot when the park opens and then walk to the finish line to see me finish? Any other things I should be aware of that I haven’t considered? I’m not fast, so I don’t anticipate issues getting back to the resort, but am I wrong in that assumption?


----------



## dobball23

fatmanatee said:


> Just a heads up, my JetBlue flight to Orlando was cancelled, not automatically rescheduled but was able to grab another flight later in the day. If anything happens to this one though I’m strongly going to consider just driving down.


You're not alone with considering driving vs. flying. I'm thinking about the same thing. Where would you be driving from?


----------



## chantaldb

So far my transatlantic flight seems good to go. I do have a Delta flight attached to it to get me from Boston to Orlando on next Monday. Hoping for not to many glitches on the way, but I's sure they wil re-route my in time (having some airline frequent flyer  status and flying Delta One might help). After completing my Dopye, I'll face another "challenge" when I get back home. I'll have to stay in home quarantine for 10 days (just been announced yesterday).


----------



## PrincessV

A note about hot marathon weather: looking at my data from 2020 WDW Marathon (when it was brutally hot and humid - think it was a record hot race? - and course was shortened), we had a starting temp of 70, 90% humidity. So the current forecast of a start in the high-50s/low-60s is a much better prospect, at least!


----------



## Kitty-chan

PrincessV said:


> A note about hot marathon weather: looking at my data from 2020 WDW Marathon (when it was brutally hot and humid - think it was a record hot race? - and course was shortened), we had a starting temp of 70, 90% humidity. So the current forecast of a start in the high-50s/low-60s is a much better prospect, at least!


Thank you for this! Recently, I've gone from "I hope it's around 40 at start time" to "I hope it's not so hot that they cut the course short and I don't get my 26.2."


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> Sounds like a crazy question at this late date, BUT: Given all the concrete in the parks, would you wear shoes with a carbon plate (Hoka Carbon X to be precise) in a Disney race? These are not brand-new shoes, I ran my last (road) marathon in them, but I have had an issue with lower leg pain when running at Disney in the past. Granted I weighed a lot more then, and was much less running-fit, but I attributed part of it to the hard surfaces in the parks. I'm wondering if I should try using the carbon shoes or if that's pushing it. I'm running Goofy and thinking of using the carbons for the half and cushy shoes for the full.



I'm unaware of any reason why you'd avoid wearing a carbon plate shoe on concrete.  Is there some source that you've read?  For me, one of the concerns with a carbon plate shoe at Disney is the high stack height combined with the extreme camber on the on/off ramps.  So just keep that in mind to ensure you don't tweak your ankles.



lhermiston said:


> I'm too lazy to look at the race guide ... is the pre-race area laid out the same as in previous Marathon Weekends? I'm trying to plan the morning meetups.



I put some guidance in the DIS List.  But let me know if you want me to change it.







PrincessV said:


> A note about hot marathon weather: looking at my data from 2020 WDW Marathon (when it was brutally hot and humid - think it was a record hot race? - and course was shortened), we had a starting temp of 70, 90% humidity. So the current forecast of a start in the high-50s/low-60s is a much better prospect, at least!



Good news, recent forecast is better morning and afternoon than 2020.  T+D of 122-140 at 5am to 1pm.


----------



## jmasgat

Livelovedance said:


> I originally booked BLT for monorail access to the marathon, and ease of walking to MK for spectating family. Now my plan is to drive to the race. I know nothing about the FL roads, so the driving directions in the race guide are pretty foreign to me. Being that BLT is pretty much right on the race course, I am concerned about road closures. Any advice on driving to the marathon? Best time to leave the resort (I have no issue with arriving early and waiting it out in the car)? Can I put Epcot in my phone to get me there, or do the driving directions take you a different way? If a family member chooses to ride with me, will they be able to walk to Epcot when the park opens and then walk to the finish line to see me finish? Any other things I should be aware of that I haven’t considered? I’m not fast, so I don’t anticipate issues getting back to the resort, but am I wrong in that assumption?



The marathon will be the worst of the races to get to from BLT. Some of the road--especially from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive--will be closed starting Saturday night. Do NOT count on your phone driving directions.  If you really want to drive, leave super early (2:30-3:00) and go World Drive to Vista Blvd.  You can take Vista to Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista to World Drive to Epcot Center Drive . Buena Vista can be awful with race traffic, though.  So another option is to jump on I-4 to Osceola to World Drive (You can do this by turning onto Buena Vista from Bonnet Creek and then go right onto Epcot Center Drive heading towards I-4). 

Anyone with you will end up in the Epcot parking lot and can go where they want.


----------



## marty3d

jmasgat said:


> The marathon will be the worst of the races to get to from BLT. Some of the road--especially from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive--will be closed starting Saturday night. Do NOT count on your phone driving directions.  If you really want to drive, leave super early (2:30-3:00) and go World Drive to Vista Blvd.  You can take Vista to Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista to World Drive to Epcot Center Drive . Buena Vista can be awful with race traffic, though.  So another option is to jump on I-4 to Osceola to World Drive (You can do this by turning onto Buena Vista from Bonnet Creek and then go right onto Epcot Center Drive heading towards I-4).
> 
> Anyone with you will end up in the Epcot parking lot and can go where they want.



I'm also considering driving as we may try to avoid bus transportation on this trip. Anyone have tips for driving from Boardwalk on race morning?


----------



## Livelovedance

jmasgat said:


> The marathon will be the worst of the races to get to from BLT. Some of the road--especially from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive--will be closed starting Saturday night. Do NOT count on your phone driving directions.  If you really want to drive, leave super early (2:30-3:00) and go World Drive to Vista Blvd.  You can take Vista to Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista to World Drive to Epcot Center Drive . Buena Vista can be awful with race traffic, though.  So another option is to jump on I-4 to Osceola to World Drive (You can do this by turning onto Buena Vista from Bonnet Creek and then go right onto Epcot Center Drive heading towards I-4).
> 
> Anyone with you will end up in the Epcot parking lot and can go where they want.


I thought so too, but it’s too late to change resorts. I saw the road closures map but didn’t realize they start that the evening before. Is it even possible to drive from BLT? I’d like to avoid public transportation if possible so we’re renting a car, and I’m absolutely okay with leaving early. I’m going to print out your options and try to look it up on a map. Thanks!


----------



## Gary Snyder

Since the subject of driving has come up, this question is about toll roads from MCO to
Disney.  Is it best to just take a lot of one dollar bills and a bunch of quarters?  Also I just
read about a "Visitor Toll Pass" that is available at MCO and they claim there is no charge
to use it and they just charge your credit card for the tolls..sounds like a winner.....has anyone used this?  thanks


----------



## LSUfan4444

lookingforsunshine said:


> would it be crazy to carry my 3L bladder


Thats ALOT of extra weight. Personally, I wouldnt even carry a 1.5L pack with water every couple of miles. MAYBE a hand bottle and really take your time at each stop drinking multiple cups.

Avoid the caffeine until maybe the last 45 minutes or so, increase hydration in the days leading up to the race, consider things like a neck cooling towel or wetting a thin gaiter at each stop and take advantage of the pre-sunrise miles. Run those smart, steady and with a purpose because they will setup everything that happens from 8am on.


----------



## LSUfan4444

SheHulk said:


> would you wear shoes with a carbon plate (Hoka Carbon X to be precise)




yes


----------



## LSUfan4444

lookingforsunshine said:


> I do a few backpacking trips a year where I’m carrying 30+ lbs on my back with more elevation usually, so I’m used to the heavier weight but I have been training with the 1.5L and not the 3L. For what it’s worth the 1.5 has never bothered me. I might try filling up the 3L for my long walk this weekend to see how it goes.


In training and on hikes most people do not have access to water/fluids every two miles. You need to make sure you have fluids to last you 30 minutes or so if you are really taking your time. The more weight you carry the more water you'll need to help keep cool and hydrate your muscles.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm unaware of any reason why you'd avoid wearing a carbon plate shoe on concrete.  Is there some source that you've read?  For me, one of the concerns with a carbon plate shoe at Disney is the high stack height combined with the extreme camber on the on/off ramps.  So just keep that in mind to ensure you don't tweak your ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> I put some guidance in the DIS List.  But let me know if you want me to change it.
> 
> View attachment 634345
> 
> View attachment 634346
> 
> 
> 
> Good news, recent forecast is better morning and afternoon than 2020.  T+D of 122-140 at 5am to 1pm.



Perfect! Thanks, Billy!

I'll run point for the half marathon and marathon pre-race meetups. I am very tall and very handsome (50 percent of those things are true), so I'm easy to find in the morning. I tend to get on the first bus and get there early. I will accept shots. Past Marathon Weekend participants will recall my expensive and exquisite "DIS" signs. I've also attached a picture of myself.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Gary Snyder said:


> Since the subject of driving has come up, this question is about toll roads from MCO to
> Disney.  Is it best to just take a lot of one dollar bills and a bunch of quarters?  Also I just
> read about a "Visitor Toll Pass" that is available at MCO and they claim there is no charge
> to use it and they just charge your credit card for the tolls..sounds like a winner.....has anyone used this?  thanks


Just drive through the "Pay by Plate" lane. You're supposed to get a bill in the mail but that being said, I have never gotten one.


----------



## garneska

LSUfan4444 said:


> Just drive through the "Pay by Plate" lane. You're supposed to get a bill in the mail but that being said, I have never gotten one.


That is for the Florida Turnpike. If you take 429 then into Disney you will need to hit the cash line for the toll.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Weather update for all races:

5k - 121 to 121 for 5-7am
10k - 122-122 for 5-8am
HM - 105-111 for 5-10am
M - 117-137 for 5am-1pm

The T+D has dropped for all four races from Tuesday's forecast.  At this moment, the barometric pressure is showing an increasing trend from Thurs to Sat coinciding with a drop in humidity (dew point).  So the HM is getting close to near ideal temps, and the start of the M isn't that bad.  Even the end of the M is now far far better than 2020.  Not ideal temps like are seen some years, but not bad temps either.



GreatLakes said:


> Hmm, very interesting take.  I will have to mull that over a bit.  I might make that decision based on the weather.  I do really want the 3:10 because I think had I taken this approach earlier I could be a sub 3:00 guy but a 3:15 likely assures me of a place while also getting me a marathon PR.
> 
> I had that 5 miler at a 6:22 pace based on the course length (Garmin 945 showed 4.90).
> 
> At this point in my training on a flat course I think I could pull off sub 1:30 and maybe sub 1:28.  I'm not sure I have a 1:25 in me at the moment.  On a good day it would be possible but a lot would have to line up.
> 
> I really do feel prepared for the 3:10, my only real worry is having to start in the 60s.  I am going to set up a Pace Pro at 3:15 also and make it a decision based on the actual weather that morning.
> 
> I appreciate all the info, it is great.



So the 6:22 pace for the 8k lines up with the other races (19:16 5k).  So I think you should ignore that faster set of data I quoted earlier.  I think the odds are more like:

Ideal conditions = 1:28:52 HM runner, then roughly 24% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 45% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 65% of runners run a 3:20 or better.

Current forecast conditions =  1:31:15 HM runner, then roughly 6% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 22% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 41% of runners run a 3:20 or better.

In my experience, that 6% is a legit 6%.  I've written countless marathon training plans and to my recollection have only gotten two people to beat that 6% value (for their respective fitness).  So I'd say under ideal conditions you'd have a 50% chance of 3:10 and under the current forecast you have a 50% chance of 3:15.



lhermiston said:


> Perfect! Thanks, Billy!
> 
> I'll run point for the half marathon and marathon pre-race meetups. I am very tall and very handsome (50 percent of those things are true), so I'm easy to find in the morning. I tend to get on the first bus and get there early. I will accept shots. Past Marathon Weekend participants will recall my expensive and exquisite "DIS" signs. I've also attached a picture of myself.



I'll add the picture to the next DIS LIST version.



Livelovedance said:


> I thought so too, but it’s too late to change resorts. I saw the road closures map but didn’t realize they start that the evening before. Is it even possible to drive from BLT? I’d like to avoid public transportation if possible so we’re renting a car, and I’m absolutely okay with leaving early. I’m going to print out your options and try to look it up on a map. Thanks!



Per the event guide, it's saying the road out of BLT closes at 4:30am.  If you click the arrow in the upper left corner you can get the additional information panel on the google maps guide.



For a counter example, you can see that the road where the start line is (EPCOT Center Drive) is closed starting at 10:30pm the night prior.



So I believe according to the event guide you should be able to exit BLT via World Drive at 2:30am if you chose to do so.


----------



## ZellyB

Gary Snyder said:


> Since the subject of driving has come up, this question is about toll roads from MCO to
> Disney.  Is it best to just take a lot of one dollar bills and a bunch of quarters?  Also I just
> read about a "Visitor Toll Pass" that is available at MCO and they claim there is no charge
> to use it and they just charge your credit card for the tolls..sounds like a winner.....has anyone used this?  thanks



Are you renting a car?  Most of them have a service to let you through the tolls without using the cash lanes.  I'm using Alamo and their services charges around $4.00 + the cost of the tolls for the days you use a toll.  Some of the services charge you every day whether you use a toll or not so be sure to check that.  For me, it's worth the extra $4.00 ($8.00 for round trip to airport) to not worry about going through the cash lanes.  One time our GPS took us a different way and the exit ramp didn't have a cash option so we just had to run the toll which stressed me out.  We never got a bill or ticket or anything, so I'm not sure what happened there, but anyway, it might be worth checking the rental agency (if you are renting) to see how they manage tolls.


----------



## jmasgat

Gary Snyder said:


> Since the subject of driving has come up, this question is about toll roads from MCO to
> Disney.  Is it best to just take a lot of one dollar bills and a bunch of quarters?  Also I just
> read about a "Visitor Toll Pass" that is available at MCO and they claim there is no charge
> to use it and they just charge your credit card for the tolls..sounds like a winner.....has anyone used this?  thanks



If you have a rental car...do NOT just go through the transponder lanes.  The rental car companies will gouge you with fees/penalties. (I speak from accidental experience with this exiting onto Osceola)

I have done the Visitor toll pass, and it was very straightforward.  It also looks like they have made it easier to pick one up at the airport (when I did it, you had to pick up from a live body at the airport, and they asked all the same info all over again, so it was a small hassle) Now there is a vending machine at the airport where you scan a code from the app.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Gary Snyder said:


> Since the subject of driving has come up, this question is about toll roads from MCO to
> Disney.  Is it best to just take a lot of one dollar bills and a bunch of quarters?  Also I just
> read about a "Visitor Toll Pass" that is available at MCO and they claim there is no charge
> to use it and they just charge your credit card for the tolls..sounds like a winner.....has anyone used this?  thanks



If you're going to pay cash, QUARTERS so you can just drive through the lane where you just drop the exact change into it. We usually use about 1 roll (a little less) going to and from MCO for trips where we rent a car.

I know a lot of people in the transportation sub-forum were really excited about the visitor toll pass being available.  It's important to know that you can ONLY pick it up in "A Terminal" so it may require a trip across the airport to get it, depending on your carrier.  This will be our first time using it and I am planning to  do that first, while the luggage is getting off the plane and into baggage claim (while DH gets into the rental car line.)




LSUfan4444 said:


> Just drive through the "Pay by Plate" lane. You're supposed to get a bill in the mail but that being said, I have never gotten one.


I have never seen a "pay by plate" lane driving from MCO to Disney.  Lot's of signs about fines for driving through the sunpass lane without the proper pass though.


----------



## jrsharp21

LSUfan4444 said:


> Just drive through the "Pay by Plate" lane. You're supposed to get a bill in the mail but that being said, I have never gotten one.



This is what I do. Just pick up my car from the Emerald Aisle at National and off I go. Just drive straight through the "pass" lanes. I think I do get charged like $6 per day + tolls for the days I do go through tolls. So usually on the arrival day and departure day.


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm unaware of any reason why you'd avoid wearing a carbon plate shoe on concrete.  Is there some source that you've read?  For me, one of the concerns with a carbon plate shoe at Disney is the high stack height combined with the extreme camber on the on/off ramps.  So just keep that in mind to ensure you don't tweak your ankles.


No I hadn't read anything, just thinking that the carbon plate feels stiff and concrete is less forgiving, so put them together and I might get some lower leg pain if I'm prone to that already. I'm thinking for the half it would be less of a problem because it's mostly asphalt with such little park time in there. I seem to remember AK during the full was where I would really feel a difference in my calves, like I was absorbing shock like crazy. Just based on my intuition and feelings though. You don't get very much info on carbon plate shoes being worn by the sub-elite generally, let alone mid-to-back-of-packers, running at a theme park, so who knows.



LSUfan4444 said:


> yes


Thanks!


----------



## jrsharp21

For the road closures, do you think Waze would be helpful in providing a valid route to Epcot? I am driving from Holiday Inn Disney Springs for the 5k and 10k, and then from PO-Riverside for the half and full.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Actual portrait of me this morning.


----------



## PrincessV

On driving to races… I almost always stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and just take Buena Vista to World Dr to get to EP. I try to leave my resort within 15 minutes of when resort race buses start running. Never seen either road closed or backed up. The only traffic I’ve ever hit was 2020 marathon, when the exit off World to the EP parking was backed up almost up to World Dr. Looked bad, but moved fine & I was through it and parking within 20 minutes.

On weather… now that I’ve accepted the heat and committed to warm weather outfits, the forecast is changing. You’re welcome.


----------



## fatmanatee

dobball23 said:


> You're not alone with considering driving vs. flying. I'm thinking about the same thing. Where would you be driving from?


NJ. Not ideal. The flight I had was at 9:30 AM on Tuesday so if it was cancelled last minute, I could just flip the switch and drive that day and make it down around midnight (or book another flight). This one is later so I’m a bit concerned, if I get bounced again I might be in trouble.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I have a resort/race bus logistics question.

We are staying at OKW, which is pretty sprawling.  And there is absolutely a potential for us to be a looooooong way from the Hospitality House/race bus stop.  I'm planning on taking the bus to the races and DH might pick me up after, depending on timing and how bad the road closures, etc. would be.  I did ask the owner (rented points) to request a few different buildings that are closer to the HH, without actually being "Close to HH" room category to hopefully prevent us from being a mile away. Would I be able to park up at the HH and DH walk up later that morning to get the car?  Is there another way for me to get to the front of the resort that wouldn't have me walking [alone] at 2am or making DH/DD get up at 2am to drive me?

ETA: I'm operating under the assumption that since the expo bus *only* picks up at the HH that the race busses will do the same.


----------



## Livelovedance

DopeyBadger said:


> Per the event guide, it's saying the road out of BLT closes at 4:30am.  If you click the arrow in the upper left corner you can get the additional information panel on the google maps guide.
> 
> View attachment 634368
> 
> For a counter example, you can see that the road where the start line is (EPCOT Center Drive) is closed starting at 10:30pm the night prior.
> 
> View attachment 634369
> 
> So I believe according to the event guide you should be able to exit BLT via World Drive at 2:30am if you chose to do so.


Thank you for this! I was looking at it on my phone so I only saw the map. I didn’t realize there was additional information! This is very helpful!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Herding_Cats said:


> I have a resort/race bus logistics question.
> 
> We are staying at OKW, which is pretty sprawling.  And there is absolutely a potential for us to be a looooooong way from the Hospitality House/race bus stop.  I'm planning on taking the bus to the races and DH might pick me up after, depending on timing and how bad the road closures, etc. would be.  I did ask the owner (rented points) to request a few different buildings that are closer to the HH, without actually being "Close to HH" room category to hopefully prevent us from being a mile away. Would I be able to park up at the HH and DH walk up later that morning to get the car?  Is there another way for me to get to the front of the resort that wouldn't have me walking [alone] at 2am or making DH/DD get up at 2am to drive me?
> 
> ETA: I'm operating under the assumption that since the expo bus *only* picks up at the HH that the race busses will do the same.



I'm also staying at OKW and have been pondering what I'm going to do as well. I also rented points and the person I rented from didn't know how to make a location request so I have no idea where I'll be. I'm considering driving rather than taking the bus, but that is fraught with its own difficulties. 

I've never stayed at OKW. I could see me getting lost trying to find the HH, wandering the resort in the middle of the night, covering 5 miles before the race even starts.


----------



## GreatLakes

DopeyBadger said:


> So the 6:22 pace for the 8k lines up with the other races (19:16 5k).  So I think you should ignore that faster set of data I quoted earlier.  I think the odds are more like:
> 
> Ideal conditions = 1:28:52 HM runner, then roughly 24% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 45% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 65% of runners run a 3:20 or better.
> 
> Current forecast conditions =  1:31:15 HM runner, then roughly 6% of runners run a 3:10 or better, 22% of runners run a 3:15 or better, and 41% of runners run a 3:20 or better.
> 
> In my experience, that 6% is a legit 6%.  I've written countless marathon training plans and to my recollection have only gotten two people to beat that 6% value (for their respective fitness).  So I'd say under ideal conditions you'd have a 50% chance of 3:10 and under the current forecast you have a 50% chance of 3:15.



I think you've convinced me.  If the forecast doesn't drop more I'll go out at 3:15 pace, maybe a few seconds faster to bank some time before the sun comes up, and if I still feel good around 16 or 17 I can start to ramp up the time.  I think with the exception of one year a BQ - 5 would get me in.

I appreciate it as always.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm also staying at OKW and have been pondering what I'm going to do as well. I also rented points and the person I rented from didn't know how to make a location request so I have no idea where I'll be. I'm considering driving rather than taking the bus, but that is fraught with its own difficulties.
> 
> I've never stayed at OKW. I could see me getting lost trying to find the HH, wandering the resort in the middle of the night, covering 5 miles before the race even starts.



I had the same question when I stayed at POR and there were multiple stops throughout the resort, at least 4.  So hopefully OKW will have the same, the cast members will know where stops are for the morning and can provide you that info.  Otherwise driving to HH is also a good option.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Merch Preview is out!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-merchandise/?CMP=SOC-DPFY22Q1wo1230210010A


----------



## Herding_Cats

WhereInFlorida said:


> I had the same question when I stayed at POR and there were multiple stops throughout the resort, at least 4.  So hopefully OKW will have the same, the cast members will know where stops are for the morning and can provide you that info.  Otherwise driving to HH is also a good option.


Per a KTP blog post from 2020 MW, runners were directed to the HH for race bussing.  I'm going to continue to dig for info.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> I have a resort/race bus logistics question.
> 
> We are staying at OKW, which is pretty sprawling.  And there is absolutely a potential for us to be a looooooong way from the Hospitality House/race bus stop.  I'm planning on taking the bus to the races and DH might pick me up after, depending on timing and how bad the road closures, etc. would be.  I did ask the owner (rented points) to request a few different buildings that are closer to the HH, without actually being "Close to HH" room category to hopefully prevent us from being a mile away. Would I be able to park up at the HH and DH walk up later that morning to get the car?  Is there another way for me to get to the front of the resort that wouldn't have me walking [alone] at 2am or making DH/DD get up at 2am to drive me?
> 
> ETA: I'm operating under the assumption that since the expo bus *only* picks up at the HH that the race busses will do the same.





1GoldenSun said:


> I'm also staying at OKW and have been pondering what I'm going to do as well. I also rented points and the person I rented from didn't know how to make a location request so I have no idea where I'll be. I'm considering driving rather than taking the bus, but that is fraught with its own difficulties.
> 
> I've never stayed at OKW. I could see me getting lost trying to find the HH, wandering the resort in the middle of the night, covering 5 miles before the race even starts.



I stayed at OKW one of the years (maybe it was 2018), and my recollection is that they have an internal bus that zips around during the early morning to pick up runners and take them to the HH stop of OKW pre-race to then board a new bus heading to the races.  I do not remember this being the case for Expo buses, but I also think I got on an expo bus at Boardwalk.  But since the Expo bus happens once theme parks are open, it's possible you may be able to catch a standard bus that's stopping at HH to then disembark and get on the Expo bus at HH.  It would be a good question for the concierge when you arrive, but my experience is that they're not always hip on the runDisney details.  The people in the know tend to be the people standing outside the buses in the morning.



GreatLakes said:


> I think you've convinced me.  If the forecast doesn't drop more I'll go out at 3:15 pace, maybe a few seconds faster to bank some time before the sun comes up, and if I still feel good around 16 or 17 I can start to ramp up the time.  I think with the exception of one year a BQ - 5 would get me in.
> 
> I appreciate it as always.



So here is the chart for BQ times and the needed cutoff:

https://www.baa.org/races/boston-marathon/qualify/history-qualifying-times


Ignore 2021 because that was the reduced field race.  The cutoffs were changed for the 2020 race by reducing the standards by 5 min (mostly across the board).  Here is the data taking that 2021 out and adjusting 2020 data to 2012 standards:



You're aiming for the 2023 Boston race.  If the improvement of the registrations from runners continues from the trend line developed in 2015, then the line crosses 2023 somewhere around 9 min from 2012 standards.  So that would be an estimation of about BQ-4 min from current standards.  Whether that trend line continues after the pandemic remains to be seen.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

The Run Disney Insta has a merch preview!


----------



## LSUfan4444

The one time I pre-bought a race jacket was the 2020 Marathon Weekend jacket and I hate the fit. I've been trying to sell that thing on ebay and marketplace for years 

I know my daughter is going to love some 10k merch though...she's already said, "Well dad, how can I let people know I've ran the 10k without being obnoxious about it and wear my medal everywhere we go when we get home?"


----------



## Herding_Cats

What are the chances they'll have 2 spirit jerseys like they did for W&D?  We are gonna be there Wednesday by noon and I'm so paranoid they'll be sold out of them by then.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

I love the marathon tank but I feel weird buying a race shirt before I finish the race (feels like bad luck and I’m already not confident).


----------



## WhereInFlorida

I am doing 2 clif bloks every 3 miles, which lines up nicely with the water stations.  Hopefully will have them out, chewed by the time I get to the water to rinse them down.  Also alternate between the salted watermelon and then the caffeinated black cherry.


----------



## jrsharp21

Okay, I am confused on the road closure maps. Can someone layout the best way to get to Epcot from the Disney Springs hotels (5k & 10k) and also from Port Orleans Riverside (half & full)?


----------



## LSUfan4444

lookingforsunshine said:


> I love the marathon tank but I feel weird buying a race shirt before I finish the race (feels like bad luck and I’m already not confident).


As long as it dosnt say "Finisher" buy it and wear it proudly. Whether you finish or not, wear the shirt with pride.


----------



## Drewferin

I keep watching the DVC room availability to see if people are canceling their race weekend due to Omni / covid concerns, but there doesn't seem to be alot of movement. Currently have a Pop room booked but hoping to get a DVC room.


----------



## jmasgat

jrsharp21 said:


> Okay, I am confused on the road closure maps. Can someone layout the best way to get to Epcot from the Disney Springs hotels (5k & 10k) and also from Port Orleans Riverside (half & full)?



For 5k, From Disney Springs hotels (which I am taking to mean off-site Hotel Blvd) , you could take Buena Vista to Bonnet Creek Pkwy to Epcot Center Drive (the "normal" way to approach).   For 10k, same way--but you have to avoid the Epcot Ctr Drive offramp closing at 4 am.  Or depending on where your hotel is, you could jump on I-4 at Apopka Vineland (535) and go one exit to Epcot, (or even follow Disney's instructions and just take I-4 to World Drive North and exit at Epcot.)

For the half and full, you are going to need to approach Epcot differently. From POR, take Bonnet Creek Parkway to Buena Vista to World Drive North then exit at Epcot.  For the half, you need to do this before the World Dr closes at 4:30 am.

Be prepared for traffic and leave as early as you can stand.

Clear as mud?


----------



## kidmd

PrincessV said:


> On driving to races… I almost always stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and just take Buena Vista to World Dr to get to EP. I try to leave my resort within 15 minutes of when resort race buses start running. Never seen either road closed or backed up. The only traffic I’ve ever hit was 2020 marathon, when the exit off World to the EP parking was backed up almost up to World Dr. Looked bad, but moved fine & I was through it and parking within 20 minutes.
> 
> On weather… now that I’ve accepted the heat and committed to warm weather outfits, the forecast is changing. You’re welcome.



I love Wyndham Bonnet Creek, especially after the races, the drive is so quick down backstage lane to Chelonia.  We'll be staying there again this year.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Drewferin said:


> I keep watching the DVC room availability to see if people are canceling their race weekend due to Omni / covid concerns, but there doesn't seem to be alot of movement. Currently have a Pop room booked but hoping to get a DVC room.



Unless DVC has modified their cancellation policy, again, then any DVC reservations canceled now would have their points go into holding, which is very disadvantageous for the points owner.  Any kind of late wave would've been done between Thanksgiving and the first week of December.


----------



## Herding_Cats

nekonekoneko said:


> Unless DVC has modified their cancellation policy, again, then any DVC reservations canceled now would have their points go into holding, which is very disadvantageous for the points owner.  Any kind of late wave would've been done between Thanksgiving and the first week of December.





Drewferin said:


> I keep watching the DVC room availability to see if people are canceling their race weekend due to Omni / covid concerns, but there doesn't seem to be alot of movement. Currently have a Pop room booked but hoping to get a DVC room.



your best bet would probably be to join some dvc fb groups or through a broker at this point


----------



## nekonekoneko

jmasgat said:


> The marathon will be the worst of the races to get to from BLT. Some of the road--especially from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive--will be closed starting Saturday night. Do NOT count on your phone driving directions.  If you really want to drive, leave super early (2:30-3:00) and go World Drive to Vista Blvd.  You can take Vista to Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista to World Drive to Epcot Center Drive . Buena Vista can be awful with race traffic, though.  So another option is to jump on I-4 to Osceola to World Drive (You can do this by turning onto Buena Vista from Bonnet Creek and then go right onto Epcot Center Drive heading towards I-4).
> 
> Anyone with you will end up in the Epcot parking lot and can go where they want.


I'm coming from WL, so this seems to be pretty much the same route to take to get to the start.  That could give us a chance to rest in the car before it's go time!


----------



## Drewferin

nekonekoneko said:


> Unless DVC has modified their cancellation policy, again, then any DVC reservations canceled now would have their points go into holding, which is very disadvantageous for the points owner.  Any kind of late wave would've been done between Thanksgiving and the first week of December.


I agree, however if people aren't planning on coming now "Holding" points are better than no points.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Drewferin said:


> I keep watching the DVC room availability to see if people are canceling their race weekend due to Omni / covid concerns, but there doesn't seem to be alot of movement. Currently have a Pop room booked but hoping to get a DVC room.


I've been keeping an eye out to see if anything opens at Pop. 

Found this for the car, but only for the trip back.


----------



## cburnett11

DopeyBadger said:


> Weather update for all races:
> 
> 5k - 121 to 121 for 5-7am
> 10k - 122-122 for 5-8am
> HM - 105-111 for 5-10am
> M - 117-137 for 5am-1pm
> 
> The T+D has dropped for all four races from Tuesday's forecast. At this moment, the barometric pressure is showing an increasing trend from Thurs to Sat coinciding with a drop in humidity (dew point). So the HM is getting close to near ideal temps, and the start of the M isn't that bad. Even the end of the M is now far far better than 2020. Not ideal temps like are seen some years, but not bad temps either.



Keep working your magic here and maybe we can get that marathon temperature down some more.  @PrincessV please keep your warm clothes packed for now as they appear to be doing what we need them to do!    



DopeyBadger said:


> You're aiming for the 2023 Boston race. If the improvement of the registrations from runners continues from the trend line developed in 2015, then the line crosses 2023 somewhere around 9 min from 2012 standards. So that would be an estimation of about BQ-4 min from current standards. Whether that trend line continues after the pandemic remains to be seen.



Another data point is that the 2022 Boston Marathon entrants did not have to exceed posted qualifying times.  The field was announced at 30,000 participants and I'd assume 24,000 of those are time qualifiers.  I believe it is typically pegged at 80% of the participants.  Demand (relative to slots) was likely down to a number of factors (pandemic & travel, timing (Boston just ran in October), some hot fall qualifying races, etc.)  I'm not sure what my point in this is other than I agree with the estimate you gave, but you just never know what variables might factor in.  Until life returns back to "normal", there are plenty of factors that can skew this badly... as you stated above.

BAA had mentioned in the fall that the 2022 would not be a full field, but then they seemed to reverse that shortly afterwards.  The qualifying window was also huge (~2 years again), so many people I know (including me) thought there would be some "cut-off" time for 2022... especially given the 7:47 cutoff for 2021.  When registration began, some threads I follow started predicting cut off times.  They were all over the board.  However, there were some saying NO cut off, with their reason being that the BAA had sent out reminder emails for people to register and they had never seen that happen in the past.  Because of these uncharacteristic emails, the assumption was that demand (relative to the race slots) was not as high as previously though.

Having said all of that, @GreatLakes I think a decent strategy is to plan to run the race at 5 minutes under BQ pace (which would work for that BQ-4).  In normal years that should work.  If the goal is to BQ, I wouldn't push beyond that pace until you know you are able to finish strong(er)... like 3-4 miles or less left.  If you feel super strong, it's probably okay very late to push for a little better.  But if you go too soon, and the wheels come off, it's pretty easy to turn a 5 minute buffer into little to no cushion.  When I first ran a BQ time, my pacer friends told me to absolutely not leave my pacers until the last few miles.  They said the 20 mile mark would be too early and they had sadly seen others crumble after leaving their pace groups too soon.  It's all based on your goal.  If the goal is to run your fastest at all costs, then by all means take a shot early if you are feeling good.  But if the main goal is to BQ, then stick to your race plan pace until you are at the point you can't screw up the buffer that you've earned over 20+ miles of smart/hard racing.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> The field was announced at 30,000 participants and I'd assume 24,000 of those are time qualifiers. I believe it is typically pegged at 80% of the participants.



That is correct.

https://www.baa.org/qualifier-acceptances-announced-2022-boston-marathon
There were less than 24,000 who submitted, and all 24,000 were accepted.

Per this:

https://findmymarathon.com/boston-marathon-qualifying-times.php
In 2020, there were 27,288 applicants
In 2019, 30,458
In 2018, 28,260
In 2017, 26,171
In 2016, 28,594
In 2015, 25,493

So under 24,000 is about 3900 runners less than average.  Which would help explain the absence of beating the time qualifying position.  That number would suggest maybe something like a 2 min or so cutoff compared to 2020, and the linear relationship would have predicted something closer to 3 min.



cburnett11 said:


> But if the main goal is to BQ, then stick to your race plan pace until you are at the point you can't screw up the buffer that you've earned over 20+ miles of smart/hard racing. Just my 2 cents.



Very good advice.


----------



## Livelovedance

I think I’ve said this before, but if anyone’s going to the expo early in the week and is willing to pick up some extra things, please let me know!

I’ve never done anything like this before, but I’d be willing to pay for the help! I’d like some things for my first marathon but I can’t be there until Saturday so I’m guessing everything will be gone by then. I’d rather support someone here than the excessive eBay shoppers.

If all goes well I could return the favor at Princess weekend!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Livelovedance said:


> I think I’ve said this before, but if anyone’s going to the expo early in the week and is willing to pick up some extra things, please let me know!
> 
> I’ve never done anything like this before, but I’d be willing to pay for the help! I’d like some things for my first marathon but I can’t be there until Saturday so I’m guessing everything will be gone by then. I’d rather support someone here than the excessive eBay shoppers.
> 
> If all goes well I could return the favor at Princess weekend!


I will be there Wed evening


----------



## jrsharp21

jmasgat said:


> For 5k, From Disney Springs hotels (which I am taking to mean off-site Hotel Blvd) , you could take Buena Vista to Bonnet Creek Pkwy to Epcot Center Drive (the "normal" way to approach).   For 10k, same way--but you have to avoid the Epcot Ctr Drive offramp closing at 4 am.  Or depending on where your hotel is, you could jump on I-4 at Apopka Vineland (535) and go one exit to Epcot, (or even follow Disney's instructions and just take I-4 to World Drive North and exit at Epcot.)
> 
> For the half and full, you are going to need to approach Epcot differently. From POR, take Bonnet Creek Parkway to Buena Vista to World Drive North then exit at Epcot.  For the half, you need to do this before the World Dr closes at 4:30 am.
> 
> Be prepared for traffic and leave as early as you can stand.
> 
> Clear as mud?



Thank you. I plan on leaving the hotel for the 5k and 10k around 3am. For the half and full, by 2:30am.


----------



## dobball23

It looks like the Runner Tracking link on the Event Guide is now live: https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2022

When I searched for my name it said the list of runners was still being finalized.


----------



## RunWI1265

Livelovedance said:


> I think I’ve said this before, but if anyone’s going to the expo early in the week and is willing to pick up some extra things, please let me know!



I’m planning to be there at open on Wednesday. I can grab some things for you. Granted this is all assuming I arrive Tuesday as scheduled. I’m on the last flight out of my town so I’m approaching with caution! 

All this talk about road closures and driving has 1000% freaked me out from renting a car


----------



## The Expert

Livelovedance said:


> I think I’ve said this before, but if anyone’s going to the expo early in the week and is willing to pick up some extra things, please let me know!
> 
> I’ve never done anything like this before, but I’d be willing to pay for the help! I’d like some things for my first marathon but I can’t be there until Saturday so I’m guessing everything will be gone by then. I’d rather support someone here than the excessive eBay shoppers.
> 
> If all goes well I could return the favor at Princess weekend!



I'm landing at MCO at 9am and will head over to the expo after a quick stop to drop my bags at VGF. I normally don't want to fight the madness that first morning, but I might as well, since it's my first Dopey. I'm also doing the Princess 5K, but don't know my schedule for that yet. Feel free to DM me!


----------



## lhermiston

lhermiston said:


> Perfect! Thanks, Billy!
> 
> I'll run point for the half marathon and marathon pre-race meetups. I am very tall and very handsome (50 percent of those things are true), so I'm easy to find in the morning. I tend to get on the first bus and get there early. I will accept shots. Past Marathon Weekend participants will recall my expensive and exquisite "DIS" signs. I've also attached a picture of myself.



Half Marathon outfit: Mr. Incredible (see profile pic)

Marathon outfit: Buzz Lightyear

See you all in a week!


----------



## Cabius

Gary Snyder said:


> Since the subject of driving has come up, this question is about toll roads from MCO to
> Disney.  Is it best to just take a lot of one dollar bills and a bunch of quarters?  Also I just
> read about a "Visitor Toll Pass" that is available at MCO and they claim there is no charge
> to use it and they just charge your credit card for the tolls..sounds like a winner.....has anyone used this?  thanks


I've used the Visitor Toll Pass in July 2021. They only had pickup in one terminal, and I was at the other -- not the end of the world, but I spend 10 minutes searching and then 15-20 minutes running to the other terminal and back. Then I forgot to return it when I dropped off my rental car, and got charged $10. Ah well.

You can also avoid tolls altogether, though you end up on some janky backroads around the airport.


----------



## jrsharp21

Here is the info on Hertz Plate Pass:

https://www.hertz.com/rentacar/productservice/index.jsp?targetPage=USplatepass.jsp
National's program:

https://www.nationalcar.com/en/support/car-rental-faqs/use-toll-lanes/other-state-toll-options.html
Most of the other rental agencies have something similar if you do a Google search.


----------



## Kerry1957

The Expert said:


> I'm landing at MCO at 9am and will head over to the expo after a quick stop to drop my bags at VGF. I normally don't want to fight the madness that first morning, but I might as well, since it's my first Dopey. I'm also doing the Princess 5K, but don't know my schedule for that yet. Feel free to DM me!


DM sent.  Thanks


----------



## cburnett11

Just looked at the marathon map closely enough to notice that you no longer run through the MK toll plaza.   Maybe that changed in 2020, but I always liked that part.


----------



## avondale

avondale said:


> So, bouncing my current thoughts off you all...
> 
> I am registered for "just" the marathon and have a flight arriving on Saturday.  My mother (74 yo), sister, and her son (6 yo) have flights arriving on marathon Sunday.  We are planning to stay the week after the marathon to visit the parks.  Prior to when my family arrives, my nephew will be back in school for a week, possibly with most of his peers not wearing masks. (Their mask mandate is supposed to lift Jan. 1.)
> 
> My thoughts/concerns are not that we are going to get covid and get horribly sick - we are all fully vaccinated and boosted (6 yo hasn't had booster), and so far, breakthrough omicron cases are generally mild.  I hope none of us will get covid, but it seems like nearly everyone may eventually get omicron.
> 
> My biggest concern is that one or more of us will catch something that causes one or more of us to have symptoms like covid, and then we'll end up spending a lot of our trip sitting in our hotel room because we can't go to the parks.   (I don't know if Disney is actively screening for people with symptoms, but it would be irresponsible to go to the parks with symptoms.)
> 
> Any thoughts about this?   Compared to a lot of you, we are arriving relatively late, so we still have some time before our 7-day cancellation window arrives.  But I have to say that I'm leaning toward canceling.



Following up on myself.

My family and I decided to cancel this trip.  There is just too much likelihood that one or more of us will get sick and cause us to be stuck in our room and/or not be able to fly home at the end of the trip.  Not to mention the very unlikely but very undesirable case of my mother getting sick enough to be hospitalized - in Florida, nowhere near home.  I know this sounds like a very negative view of the risks, but that's what we're comfortable with.

I'm going to be calling RunDisney to beg for a refund.

@DopeyBadger, would you please take me off the marathon meet-up spreadsheet?

I hope all of you attending marathon weekend stay safe and healthy and enjoy the races you are hoping for!  I will be eager to read about them here.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Herding_Cats said:


> your best bet would probably be to join some dvc fb groups or through a broker at this point



Oh I already rented points, 10 months and 3 weeks ago, from someone on this site! ^_^


----------



## EDS19

I've been excited all year for this race weekend, but the recent variant outbreak has made me a little more hesitant. Wanting to stay healthy for the race and not wanting to have family exposed. Because the current variant is so contagious, I’ve been making decisions to be more cautions here at home (like I haven't been training at the gym for the past week or so, just running outside or at home.) I thought I had already done a good job planning my WDW trip to be extra cautions (like wearing N95 or KN95 masks, etc.) But today I had the thought to review my plans to see what parts would make me feel the most uneasy. For me the thought of riding on the resort buses, crammed in together, early in the morning as the parks opened and late at night as the parks close, really made me feel uncomfortable. Once I realized that I searched the prices of rental cars. When I had looked several months ago, they were pretty pricey for the days I needed. But Now I can get 4 days for well under $200. And while I can’t guarantee I won’t get sick, I know I will feel betting knowing I did all that I could to try and stay healthy. 

I've seen mention of some ideas people have had along these lines. I'm just wondering if there are any other tips or tricks you guys are doing to stay EXTRA safe as you visit the parks.


----------



## marty3d

EDS19 said:


> I've been excited all year for this race weekend, but the recent variant outbreak has made me a little more hesitant. Wanting to stay healthy for the race and not wanting to have family exposed. Because the current variant is so contagious, I’ve been making decisions to be more cautions here at home (like I haven't been training at the gym for the past week or so, just running outside or at home.) I thought I had already done a good job planning my WDW trip to be extra cautions (like wearing N95 or KN95 masks, etc.) But today I had the thought to review my plans to see what parts would make me feel the most uneasy. For me the thought of riding on the resort buses, crammed in together, early in the morning as the parks opened and late at night as the parks close, really made me feel uncomfortable. Once I realized that I searched the prices of rental cars. When I had looked several months ago, they were pretty pricey for the days I needed. But Now I can get 4 days for well under $200. And while I can’t guarantee I won’t get sick, I know I will feel betting knowing I did all that I could to try and stay healthy.
> 
> I've seen mention of some ideas people have had along these lines. I'm just wondering if there are any other tips or tricks you guys are doing to stay EXTRA safe as you visit the parks.


We made the same choice. Added a rental car as the buses/ monorails are our biggest concern. We’re also going to eat outdoors as much as possible and wear masks in line/large crowds including the corrals. We are all more than 14 days since our boosters. Between masks and vaccines, we are feeling pretty comfortable. Nothing is 100% safe but it wasn’t pre COVID either. People with colds and flu typically didn’t isolate and certainly didn’t wear masks. Marathon weekend has always been at the height of flu season. Ultimately everyone needs to decide what their comfort level is because that changes based on everyone’s circumstances.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm only running the marathon but I'm going to Orlando on Thursday so I can watch the 10k and the half. I live in Tampa so I'm driving. I've decided that I won't use Disney transportation except for to the race on Sunday morning, and I may decide to drive there as well. I'm going to stay out of buildings as much as possible--restaurants, shops, and indoor rides--with the exception of the expo. 

I think the chances are high that I'm going to get COVID before too long anyway. I teach at a university and only about half the students wear masks. I've avoided it so far but with omicron I think it's almost inevitable. I just want to get through the marathon first. 

If I do get sick while in Orlando I'm only an hour and a half from home. I understand the hesitation of those of you who have to fly. 

Hopefully we can all stay healthy, and if we can't all stay healthy then hopefully we can at least stay healthy until we're home again!


----------



## PrincessV

COVID safety… yes, I’m getting very concerned about the situation. I’m in a high-risk category for complications from respiratory illness, and I live in FL, where we have no safety protocols implemented, so I waver between feeling like WDW is a really stupid thing to do and remembering that I’m exposed everywhere I go. I’ve been working from home through the pandemic, but I’m required to go back to the office next week - yep, right in the thick of the worst of the COVID spread, and with no mask or social distancing requirements. Faced with that, I think I’ve become kind of fatalistic about it all and outdoor time at WDW doesn’t feel much worse.

Anyway, here’s my game plan to limit my personal risk:

Driving myself everywhere: no public transportation.
N95/KN95 mask on at all times in public, in corrals, and for any parts of races when I can’t keep distance from others.
No indoor eating, and no eating anywhere near others outdoors.
Sunglasses and brimmed hat (I’m short, so I’ve got this idea that the hat brim + glasses might help dispel droplets falling from taller people? I’m no scientist, so IDK but it can’t hurt.)
As little indoor time in public as possible. I’ll have to go inside for the expo, but I don’t _have_ to do indoor rides. That one hurts.
My usual habit of never touching my face or eating without first washing my hands thoroughly.
Avoiding crowded areas, which will likely limit or eliminate my time in parks.
Staying in the back and far sides of corrals and seeking less congested parts of the course to run, even if it adds distance.
Limited socializing with friends, and only outdoors and masked.
It’s going to be a constant state of high-alertness and surveillance and I expect it will be exhausting , so I’ll probably spend a LOT of time in my room: I’m bringing my Roku and a couple good books and reminding myself that the priorities are my health and the races - this is not a family vacation for me.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am heading out with my family in just a few minutes for WDW.  This will be our first trip at a DVC and the first time I’ve gone in two years!  So a little vacation before the races.  We are all vaccinated and boasted, have our KN95 masks and will be as safe as we can.  Excited to run the 5K with the family, the half with my youngest daughter and completing my 5th in person Dopey!

Happy New Year to all, and safe travels to everyone headed to Mickey’s house!


----------



## Herding_Cats

OK so I'm hawking the weather (because I'm packing tomorrow) and I have a question about the low temp as correlates to the next day.

So, where *I* live (and this may be true for other places, but IDK because I've never paid attention) when it says, for example on my weather app for Lake Buena Vista:

Thursday 79/57
Friday 68/54
Saturday 73/48
Sunday 81/57
_excuse me??  48 on Saturday?! (also, 3 different apps have pretty different forecasts for next weekend at this point)_

That LOW temperature is what usually occurs FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, right?  Generally at the midnight-4am?  As in, when we would be standing around in the corrals?


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone know if you are signed up for Dopey and miss the 5k & 10k, if they will still let you check in on Friday and let you do the half/full (Goofy)?


----------



## PrincessV

Herding_Cats said:


> That LOW temperature is what usually occurs FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, right?  Generally at the midnight-4am?  As in, when we would be standing around in the corrals?


For starting race temps, you want to look at the previous day’s overnight low. So if I’m looking at Weather Channel’s forecast for Friday, which shows a high of 69 and a low of 50, that 50 is Sat’s early morning temp. 

interestingly both WC and Accuweather show a little drop in Friday… might be something or might be nothing. THAT is why I always suggest bringing layers!


----------



## FFigawi

Herding_Cats said:


> OK so I'm hawking the weather (because I'm packing tomorrow) and I have a question about the low temp as correlates to the next day.
> 
> So, where *I* live (and this may be true for other places, but IDK because I've never paid attention) when it says, for example on my weather app for Lake Buena Vista:
> 
> Thursday 79/57
> Friday 68/54
> Saturday 73/48
> Sunday 81/57
> _excuse me??  48 on Saturday?! (also, 3 different apps have pretty different forecasts for next weekend at this point)_
> 
> That LOW temperature is what usually occurs FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, right?  Generally at the midnight-4am?  As in, when we would be standing around in the corrals?



Normally, the low mentioned on Thursday is really the low the following morning. The  48 would be the low on Sun morning. So yes, it could potentially be 48 while you’re in the start pens. My guess is it won’t get that low and will warm up way too quickly.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Looks like I'm going to need to find some throw-away leggings for Saturday and/or Sunday morning then.  I was trying to wait until the last second to see if I would really need them, but if it's looking like low 50s I will absolutely freeze.


----------



## Kitty-chan

PrincessV said:


> It’s going to be a constant state of high-alertness and surveillance and I expect it will be exhausting , so I’ll probably spend a LOT of time in my room: I’m bringing my Roku and a couple good books and reminding myself that the priorities are my health and the races - this is not a family vacation for me.


I hear you, and I sympathize! My plans are pretty similar. No indoor dining, limit time indoors, and no parks time for me on this trip. On my last trip I promised myself to skip the indoor rides, and I didn't have the willpower! And honestly I shouldn't spend much time on my feet anyway, other than a shakeout run and a walk here and there. I'm bringing my tablet for Netflix and books, hanging out in my room. For me, this trip is all about one day, one race: My first marathon on a certified course. As long as I can get that done, I believe I'll go home satisfied and happy.


----------



## FFigawi

Herding_Cats said:


> Looks like I'm going to need to find some throw-away leggings for Saturday and/or Sunday morning then.  I was trying to wait until the last second to see if I would really need them, but if it's looking like low 50s I will absolutely freeze.



You won’t freeze. If you do want to wear throw away clothes, buy some super cheap sweats on sale at Target or Wal Mart or other big box store. Disney will collect and then donate them after the race.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

This morning was excellent weather in central Florida … for standing around in the corrals.  That usually doesn’t correlate well to running.


----------



## GreatLakes

For anyone that is coming down from an EZpass state and has one a few pages back it was confirmed that the Orlando toll roads are now EZpass compatible. I'm just grabbing mine from my car when I park at the airport.

You guys have me convinced that if the temps don't drop I'm going out at 3:15 and will speed up later if I can. At the end of the day I don't really care about the time as long as it is a BQ with enough cushion to get in. 3:10, 3:13, 3:15, as long as I'm in for 2023 I'm happy.

My last double digit run was last night and it was 12 with the middle 8 at M pace. I still used 7:15 as that pace and felt great, actually ended up a few seconds faster. All easy runs now other than one more day of 400m repeats at 5k pace.

Thanks for the info and new line of thought guys.


----------



## Herding_Cats

FFigawi said:


> You won’t freeze. If you do want to wear throw away clothes, buy some super cheap sweats on sale at Target or Wal Mart or other big box store. Disney will collect and then donate them after the race.


I am the person that is always cold.  2+ hours in low 50s in a tank top and shorts would be me shivering for 2+ hours.  I'd be fine once the running started, but not during the waiting.  Donate-able layers for the corral will definitely be the plan.


----------



## Kerry1957

Herding_Cats said:


> OK so I'm hawking the weather (because I'm packing tomorrow) and I have a question about the low temp as correlates to the next day.
> 
> So, where *I* live (and this may be true for other places, but IDK because I've never paid attention) when it says, for example on my weather app for Lake Buena Vista:
> 
> Thursday 79/57
> Friday 68/54
> Saturday 73/48
> Sunday 81/57
> _excuse me??  48 on Saturday?! (also, 3 different apps have pretty different forecasts for next weekend at this point)_
> 
> That LOW temperature is what usually occurs FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, right?  Generally at the midnight-4am?  As in, when we would be standing around in the corrals?


You can also use weather underground hourly forecasts. https://www.wunderground.com/hourly/us/fl/lake-buena-vista/date/2022-01-09 will show marathon day weather.


----------



## GirlfromTN

EDS19 said:


> I've been excited all year for this race weekend, but the recent variant outbreak has made me a little more hesitant. Wanting to stay healthy for the race and not wanting to have family exposed. Because the current variant is so contagious, I’ve been making decisions to be more cautions here at home (like I haven't been training at the gym for the past week or so, just running outside or at home.) I thought I had already done a good job planning my WDW trip to be extra cautions (like wearing N95 or KN95 masks, etc.) But today I had the thought to review my plans to see what parts would make me feel the most uneasy. For me the thought of riding on the resort buses, crammed in together, early in the morning as the parks opened and late at night as the parks close, really made me feel uncomfortable. Once I realized that I searched the prices of rental cars. When I had looked several months ago, they were pretty pricey for the days I needed. But Now I can get 4 days for well under $200. And while I can’t guarantee I won’t get sick, I know I will feel betting knowing I did all that I could to try and stay healthy.
> 
> I've seen mention of some ideas people have had along these lines. I'm just wondering if there are any other tips or tricks you guys are doing to stay EXTRA safe as you visit the parks.


I’ve also rented a car and planning to drive everywhere, including the races if I can figure out road closures! Since I have a car I will also be stopping at a grocery store to get some snacks / meals (I am in a DvC studio so will have a microwave). Cancelled my dining reservations and plan to eat outdoors or get takeout. Cancelled my CA Grill fireworks party reservation (sad). Not going to the parks at all, which is fine since I’ve been a few times already this year. Not going to any of the meetups (again sad, was so hoping to meet people from the Dis and some of the other running groups that are meeting up). I won’t be arriving til Friday afternoon so I am guessing most of the expo merch will be gone and I won’t need to stand in line or fight shopping crowds. So it sounds like a pretty sad trip but I guess if I get to do the half and the marathon that’s the main thing, I can get back to Disney another time soon.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> OK so I'm hawking the weather (because I'm packing tomorrow) and I have a question about the low temp as correlates to the next day.
> 
> So, where *I* live (and this may be true for other places, but IDK because I've never paid attention) when it says, for example on my weather app for Lake Buena Vista:
> 
> Thursday 79/57
> Friday 68/54
> Saturday 73/48
> Sunday 81/57
> _excuse me??  48 on Saturday?! (also, 3 different apps have pretty different forecasts for next weekend at this point)_
> 
> That LOW temperature is what usually occurs FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, right?  Generally at the midnight-4am?  As in, when we would be standing around in the corrals?


Yes.  The overnight low is what I'll be planning for as the race start temp, and for the defacto race temp for the 5k and the 10k.  It does start warming up as the sun comes up for the half and the full. 

So, nice cool (cold for some of us) start to the full and then really toasty around noon.


----------



## PrincessV

$3 fleece blankets from Walmart, and whatever cheap sweatpants they have - those are my go-to pre-race (and sometimes the whole cold race lol) throwaways! And yes, anything under 65 is throwaway weather for me. I also have a collection of old rD race shirts that are perfect run-for-a-couple-miles-then-toss items if it’s cool, but not really cold.


----------



## The Expert

Anybody know if there's a bag check area at the expo anywhere? Considering going directly there after landing at MCO rather than making the stop at the hotel first, but I'll be Uber-ing.


----------



## AJruns

I run hot but am miserable standing in anything under 80... I have throwaway layers stockpiled so that's taken care of (Southwest ftw), but I want to give a shout out to the "space blankets" for anyone that is looking for an easy layering option. I got a pack on amazon (and save them after other races) and use them alone/in addition to the layers if it's particularly cold or windy at the start and find that they help a ton. Not sure how they would do in the darkness of the Disney corrals, I think the sun is one of the reasons they can do so well with so little, but it might help? Before they are used once they are really small, so on cold runs when I don't end where I started I put one in my waistband pocket. Just don't start the race wearing one, found out the hard way that they prevent the timing chips from being read so I never got a time for that race!

Speaking of clothing though, in 2020 I had to sign up for Dopey in order to get the 10k and full bibs that I wanted. I still have the half, Goofy, and Dopey shirts (5k must be around somewhere) that I'm not ever going to wear because I didn't do those races. If anyone wants 3 XS shirts I'd love to give them away, assuming I have a way to do that when we're there. I'm staying at Pop.

I feel very lucky in this pandemic that I have no dependents or roommates and a job that was already remote before it started... I'm doing everything possible to reduce my risk before/during, but I'm also packing some extra necessities in case I have to quarantine in Florida afterwards. I had a breakthrough case while I was traveling in August and spent 10 days in a hotel and definitely learned from that.


----------



## The Expert

For throwaways, if you think you'll just need it for the corral, I'll repeat the suggestion I made a while back: a bathrobe. Long enough to sit on but also cover your legs.


----------



## fatmanatee

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone know if you are signed up for Dopey and miss the 5k & 10k, if they will still let you check in on Friday and let you do the half/full (Goofy)?


I can't imagine why they wouldn't, this is a definite yes right? They'll still have your bib at the expo, and you'll be able to do the half and full, giving you the Goofy medal once you finish. You just won't get Dopey. Things happen, sometimes plans change or people don't make it in time to collect their bib on the first day, and especially now, a lot of things are happening.


----------



## Bree

The Expert said:


> Anybody know if there's a bag check area at the expo anywhere? Considering going directly there after landing at MCO rather than making the stop at the hotel first, but I'll be Uber-ing.


I have never seen one, but I’ve seen lots of people wheeling luggage around.


----------



## Kerry1957

For throwaways I bring a bath towel to sit on, and a big trash bag. Make a hole for your head and you have an easy wind shield. Trash bag goes into the trash, and the towel gets hung on the fence for recycling.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Bree said:


> I have never seen one, but I’ve seen lots of people wheeling luggage around.


Oh, thanks for this. If my flight gets in on time i could get to the expo Thursday, with my luggage! (And yeah my flight could be delayed or canceled, but it also might not. )


----------



## jmasgat

GreatLakes said:


> At the end of the day I don't really care about the time as long as it is a BQ with enough cushion to get in.



Not much to ask, huh?   Seriously, I laughed when I read this--and I understand it fully.  Good luck--your BQ time is a lot less than mine was when I did it at Dopey2018 (the benefits of being an "old lady"!)


----------



## juju

Our flight to Orlando has been canceled for the past several days due to weather and Covid staffing.  The airline here is telling people it might not be back to normal for another week or so.  We were supposed to leave Tuesday morning.  However, we already decided not to go.  Too many questionable variables.  But just as an fyi, I did receive an email from RunDisney this morning.  I have been unable to find my waiver and registration, it kept disappearing from my account. They told me that as long as I had my original email registration I would be good.


----------



## kps7795

WhereInFlorida said:


> This morning was excellent weather in central Florida … for standing around in the corrals.  That usually doesn’t correlate well to running.


It's funny how one's reaction to the weather truly depend upon your perspective based upon where you live.  For me, it would be delightful as it was 66 degrees when the race would have begun and it is currently only 75 degrees at 11:30 am.


----------



## Kitty-chan

kps7795 said:


> It's funny how one's reaction to the weather truly depend upon your perspective based upon where you live.  For me, it would be delightful as it was 66 degrees when the race would have begun and it is currently only 75 degrees at 11:30 am.


Yes, this. My last long run was an average of 37 degrees, and cloudy. I'll be miserable if it's 66 degrees at start time!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I think I'll swing by the Goodwill store this weekend and pick up some oversized sweats (so I can get them over my shoes easily) and a towel or blanket to sit on.


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessV said:


> $3 fleece blankets from Walmart, and whatever cheap sweatpants they have - those are my go-to pre-race (and sometimes the whole cold race lol) throwaways! And yes, anything under 65 is throwaway weather for me. I also have a collection of old rD race shirts that are perfect run-for-a-couple-miles-then-toss items if it’s cool, but not really cold.


I also get the $3 fleece blankets from Walmart. If it’s windy, I’ll throw a past race’s space blanket over the top. 
If it’s really cold, maybe two blankets - one for my too and the other for my legs  (I’m thinking 2017 when the half was canceled and the 5k and 10k were warm and I had extra blankets left over).


----------



## SarahDisney

One tip I will add for people buying throwaway sweats: If you cut a slit up the seam on the bottom of each leg and take out the elastic, it's easier to get them over your shoes.


----------



## jrsharp21

MissLiss279 said:


> I also get the $3 fleece blankets from Walmart. If it’s windy, I’ll throw a past race’s space blanket over the top.
> If it’s really cold, maybe two blankets - one for my too and the other for my legs  (I’m thinking 2017 when the half was canceled and the 5k and 10k were warm and I had extra blankets left over).



I was thinking about grabbing some of the WM blankets and cutting a hole in the middle and wearing it like a poncho in the corral. That way I would be able to have full coverage and have my hands free to do whatever preparation needed before the race starts.


----------



## MissLiss279

jrsharp21 said:


> I was thinking about grabbing some of the WM blankets and cutting a hole in the middle and wearing it like a poncho in the corral. That way I would be able to have full coverage and have my hands free to do whatever preparation needed before the race starts.


That’s not a bad idea!
I may look a little ridiculous, but I usually tie a knot at the top like a cape, and if necessary (wind or it’s really cold) I’ll tie a knot at the bottom too.


----------



## acurls

Has anyone had success with cooling towels? Thinking of getting one for the marathon...


----------



## Kitty-chan

acurls said:


> Has anyone had success with cooling towels? Thinking of getting one for the marathon...


Yes, I have! Thanks for this reminder. I have found them helpful, you just have to be able to re-soak them in water from time to time. I'm going to pack mine.


----------



## marty3d

So after 27 weeks of training, I ran my last planned training run today. Glad to have gotten through it with no injuries. Now my biggest concern is that my flights don't get cancelled!

Safe travels everyone and Happy New Year!


----------



## achang2001

do you think runDisney will offer refund or offer virtual option for Dopey? I’m a healthcare worker and our “healthy” staff is getting smaller by the hour it seems…
I think it would be irresponsible of me to take a big risk of catching COVID and not being able to work at this point…


----------



## lookingforsunshine

achang2001 said:


> do you think runDisney will offer refund or offer virtual option for Dopey?


Some people have had luck getting “refunds” in the form of a Disney gift card but not everyone. Thank you for all of the work you do in healthcare. I am a teacher and I know it is not easy right now.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I am manifesting good travel vibes for myself. my dad looked at the flight that we're taking to Orlando and it is full. God willing, JetBlue will prioritize keeping our full flight and disrupt people who are on flights that have not filled up.


----------



## Livelovedance

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I will be there Wed evening





RunWI1265 said:


> I’m planning to be there at open on Wednesday. I can grab some things for you. Granted this is all assuming I arrive Tuesday as scheduled. I’m on the last flight out of my town so I’m approaching with caution!
> 
> All this talk about road closures and driving has 1000% freaked me out from renting a car





The Expert said:


> I'm landing at MCO at 9am and will head over to the expo after a quick stop to drop my bags at VGF. I normally don't want to fight the madness that first morning, but I might as well, since it's my first Dopey. I'm also doing the Princess 5K, but don't know my schedule for that yet. Feel free to DM me!


Thank you to everyone that replied to my post and/or sent me a DM! I truly appreciate the support and offers to help shop for me at the expo! I replied to an offer already, but my offer still stands to repay the favor for someone in need at Princess weekend. Having the opportunity to get the merch I wanted for my first marathon means soooo much. Thanks again!


----------



## princessbride6205

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone know if you are signed up for Dopey and miss the 5k & 10k, if they will still let you check in on Friday and let you do the half/full (Goofy)?


I ran just the half marathon of a Dopey the inaugural year. I even picked up the materials after the 5k and 10k had already been run. I think I had to get them at the runner relations booth at the expo since the Dopey pick ups weren’t there any more. (This wasn’t my own registration- a friend’s dad got really sick the week before the race, so she offered me her bib since I’d be there on vacation anyway. It was still possible to do that with someone’s info back then)


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Kerry1957 said:


> For throwaways I bring a bath towel to sit on, and a big trash bag. Make a hole for your head and you have an easy wind shield. Trash bag goes into the trash, and the towel gets hung on the fence for recycling.


One end of the trash bag already has a big hole....

Oh, I see what you mean....


----------



## avondale

achang2001 said:


> do you think runDisney will offer refund or offer virtual option for Dopey? I’m a healthcare worker and our “healthy” staff is getting smaller by the hour it seems…
> I think it would be irresponsible of me to take a big risk of catching COVID and not being able to work at this point…



Thank you so much for thinking about others!  I hope you can make that case to RunDisney and get an understanding CM to talk to.


----------



## avondale

I have never called RunDisney before.  If I want to request a refund, should I choose option 3 or 4 from the phone menu?  3 is for technical issues with a registration, while 4 is for RunDisney events.

I called 3 and got sent to voicemail.  I did this once in the morning and once mid-afternoon and left my name and number both times, but did not hear back from anyone.  I called 4 once and they said, "Oh, let me transfer you to RunDisney - and that sent me back to the same phone menu."


----------



## Princess KP

avondale said:


> I have never called RunDisney before.  If I want to request a refund, should I choose option 3 or 4 from the phone menu?  3 is for technical issues with a registration, while 4 is for RunDisney events.
> 
> I called 3 and got sent to voicemail.  I did this once in the morning and once mid-afternoon and left my name and number both times, but did not hear back from anyone.  I called 4 once and they said, "Oh, let me transfer you to RunDisney - and that sent me back to the same phone menu."


Try emailing them at rundisney@disneysports.com.


----------



## Baloo in MI

So I arrived to WDW this afternoon.  Got to ride DME, I had heard that it was only the bus ride now, but still had the video also.  Was nice to have one last ride on DME!

Two thoughts I want to share.  One, fantastic safety rules and cooperation seem in place.  Masks were bring worn inside everywhere we went, and a lot outside too.  Two, it is hot…. Got off the bus and was reintroduced to warm weather!  Now, I am coming from Michigan and just yesterday ran in 30 degree weather.  But, wow, forgot what warmth felt like!  Northerners beware!

So fun to be hear again though!  Happy New Year!


----------



## matt and beth

Baloo in MI said:


> So I arrived to WDW this afternoon.  Got to ride DME, I had heard that it was only the bus ride now, but still had the video also.  Was nice to have one last ride on DME!
> 
> Two thoughts I want to share.  One, fantastic safety rules and cooperation seem in place.  Masks were bring worn inside everywhere we went, and a lot outside too.  Two, it is hot…. Got off the bus and was reintroduced to warm weather!  Now, I am coming from Michigan and just yesterday ran in 30 degree weather.  But, wow, forgot what warmth felt like!  Northerners beware!
> 
> So fun to be hear again though!  Happy New Year!


From MI too.  Ran a lot inside under the heat vent to acclimate.  But nursing the ruptured meniscus is going to make this a slow go anyways.  Cortisone shot and a brace.  Just hoping to finish it all.


----------



## Tall Todd

Course Question:
In for the Marathon. Not so much worried about the on and off ramps, but for some reason would like to know how many there are. I know the ramps and maybe(?) the roads are cambered rather heavily. How do you deal with the miles of flat roads that are tilted so dramatically?


----------



## FFigawi

Tall Todd said:


> Course Question:
> In for the Marathon. Not so much worried about the on and off ramps, but for some reason would like to know how many there are. I know the ramps and maybe(?) the roads are cambered rather heavily. How do you deal with the miles of flat roads that are tilted so dramatically?



The roads are not heavily cambered except for the on and off ramps. For those, the best strategy is to run along the white stripe on the inside. There seems to be a little less severe an angle where the asphalt meets the grass.


----------



## chantaldb

Practical question about the Expo Check in Pass which will be available from 3 January. At what time would that be? I am leaving in 3 January in the morning on a flight from Europe.


----------



## Dopey 2020

chantaldb said:


> Practical question about the Expo Check in Pass which will be available from 3 January. At what time would that be? I am leaving in 3 January in the morning on a flight from Europe.



Not sure there is any specific time, but for Wine and Dine it was available a couple days early. It’s simply a link in your account that shows up where your digital waiver was. Screen shot it and show it to the volunteer to claim your bib. I’ve been fortunate enough to have the waiver process go smoothly for both races and can say I am a fan of the new system, very easy and no more remembering to print off paperwork and bring it.


----------



## lhermiston

Happy New Year, runDisney fam! 

I resolve to get some disapproving looks from Disney staff during DATW.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

I registered for virtual, but due to unforeseen circumstances my trip was moved to next week. I’ll be at Poly Saturday to the following Sunday.

Is it OK to use the walking path to MK to complete the 5k? Do they allow people to run on this path?


----------



## Suz333

EpcotPhoenician said:


> I registered for virtual, but due to unforeseen circumstances my trip was moved to next week. I’ll be at Poly Saturday to the following Sunday.
> 
> Is it OK to use the walking path to MK to complete the 5k? Do they allow people to run on this path?


I don’t know the official answer, but if you run during a non-busy time I’m guessing it wouldn’t be an issue. Just be sure to have a light of some kind if you run in the dark, and be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Happy New Year, runDisney fam!
> 
> I resolve to get some disapproving looks from Disney staff during DATW.


----------



## BigEeyore

Happy new year! One week until the half and another Goofy challenge for me!  I am a mix of emotions right now - I go from excited to stressed/anxious like a moody teenager! 

Anyone planning on using Genie plus this trip? We are going to HS on Saturday and will probably pay for Genie Plus that day to try to minimize our time standing in line, so I guess I will set an alarm on my phone for 7am to book LL - I won't be done with the half then as we will be going easy and stopping for photos, so I will be trying to book stuff somewhere on the back end of the half course. Is that what others are doing? This is such a pain - I miss the old FP days!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

FFigawi said:


> The roads are not heavily cambered except for the on and off ramps. For those, the best strategy is to run along the white stripe on the inside. There seems to be a little less severe an angle where the asphalt meets the grass.


Keeping in mind that the white stripe can be slick from the morning dew. Don’t ask me how I know this…


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Happy New Year, runDisney fam!
> 
> I resolve to get some disapproving looks from Disney staff during DATW.



As @PCFriar80 said, you’ll never get a look worse than the one Mary Poppins gave us in 2020.


----------



## PrincessV

I knew eventually there’d be rain in the forecast! It _always _happens! It may or may not actually rain, and the front that’s bringing rain into the forecast may or may not do much to temps - as always, stay tuned. And pack it all.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Weather update for all races:

5k - 116 to 114 for 5-7am
10k - 124-119 for 5-8am
HM - 94-111 for 5-10am
M - 123-143 for 5am-1pm

The good news is the first three races T+D has fallen again.  The HM has moved into near ideal conditions.  There is a chance of rain as @PrincessV showed, but it's still far enough out.  The bad news is the M creeped back up higher than the last update.  The barometric pressure stops rising after Saturday morning which coincides with an increase in humidity (dew point).  Still better than 2020 though.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Keeping in mind that the white stripe can be slick from the morning dew. Don’t ask me how I know this…



Yeah . . . I avoid running on road paint whenever the roads are wet! 



DopeyBadger said:


> The bad news is the M creeped back up higher than the last update.  The barometric pressure stops rising after Saturday morning which coincides with an increase in humidity (dew point).  Still better than 2020 though.



As much as I want a cool day, I'm willing to settle for a day when the heat isn't so bad they cut the marathon short!


----------



## Kitty-chan

I could use a little advice about the Expo, specifically related to merch. My flight is scheduled to arrive Thursday 3:30pm, so if all goes as planned, I could get to the Expo in the early evening (it's open until 8pm that day). In a lot of ways it would be easier for me to go Friday, though (and I'm not running a race until Sunday). Does any of the merch get replaced at the start of the day? I know I'll miss out on some hot items by not being there Wednesday, so is there any difference between going at the end of the day Thursday, versus first thing Friday? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## The Expert

Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me. 

Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough? 

Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?


----------



## fatmanatee

The Expert said:


> Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me.
> 
> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
> I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough?
> 
> Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?


I’ve done a few races where people are playing music and it’s never bothered me. If it did for some reason I would prob just slow down or speed up. 

Also 10-15 feet sounds like the appropriate “volume”.


----------



## Drewferin

Kitty-chan said:


> Yes, this. My last long run was an average of 37 degrees, and cloudy. I'll be miserable if it's 66 degrees at start time!


My last 20 mile run in Colorado was 22 degrees when I started and 35 when I finished 2 hrs and 45 min later


----------



## anneeb

achang2001 said:


> do you think runDisney will offer refund or offer virtual option for Dopey? I’m a healthcare worker and our “healthy” staff is getting smaller by the hour it seems…
> I think it would be irresponsible of me to take a big risk of catching COVID and not being able to work at this point…



I wasn't able to travel for Wine and Dine weekend. I tried the phone line and was told email was the only way to make a refund/transfer request. The initial reply I got was the standard "no refunds or transfers." I emailed back and explained the extenuating circumstances and they agreed to make an exception and provide a refund in the form of a gift card. You should include the email of the account associated with your registration and the registration confirmation number in  your request email. I ran into trouble because when I replied with my confirmation number a new person read and responded and had not read through the prior exchange and sent back the standard denial email. So then I had to email again explaining an exception was already approved and repeated the circumstances. Then it went through ok. I would think they would be sympathetic to your specific circumstances. Good luck!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> As @PCFriar80 said, you’ll never get a look worse than the one Mary Poppins gave us in 2020.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Is being super emotional during your taper normal? Because I just sobbed throughout the HBO Harry Potter reunion special and I’m not sure if that’s just who I am as a person or if I’m extra emotional due to taper.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

xjillianpaige said:


> Because I just sobbed throughout the HBO Harry Potter reunion special


My friend cried too and I don’t think she ran any miles at all last year haha (and is thus definitely not tapering). I haven’t watched it yet.


----------



## Bree

The Expert said:


> Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me.
> 
> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
> I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough?
> 
> Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?


I’m gonna be honest. If I had to listen to that for my entire 5K experience I’d be super annoyed.  There are so many walkers for the 5K that will be keeping pace with you. Once you get inside Epcot it’s a completely awesome experience with the torches going the CM cheering you on, the music…..

Some won’t mind, but others (like me) not so much. I wouldn’t play it nonstop. Maybe every now and then?


----------



## Kitty-chan

xjillianpaige said:


> Is being super emotional during your taper normal?



Pretty much, yeah. A lot of us get anxious, but I'm sure all sorts of emotional instability may occur!


----------



## Kitty-chan

The Expert said:


> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it?



Honestly, I'd find the music annoying during the race, or if it were constantly going in the corrals. I run a lot of local races in Boston, and when people are wearing speakers it can be very frustrating to those around them.

If I were wearing a similar costume, I'd play the music anytime somebody asked about the costume. Either to confirm that yes, you're the parade, or to give them an extra clue when they're asking! And in that case, I'd say play it loud enough to be heard very clearly by the person you're talking to, but still not super loud.


----------



## jrsharp21

BigEeyore said:


> Happy new year! One week until the half and another Goofy challenge for me!  I am a mix of emotions right now - I go from excited to stressed/anxious like a moody teenager!
> 
> Anyone planning on using Genie plus this trip? We are going to HS on Saturday and will probably pay for Genie Plus that day to try to minimize our time standing in line, so I guess I will set an alarm on my phone for 7am to book LL - I won't be done with the half then as we will be going easy and stopping for photos, so I will be trying to book stuff somewhere on the back end of the half course. Is that what others are doing? This is such a pain - I miss the old FP days!



We will be using G+ on Saturday and Sunday. I am not doing it earlier in the week since it’s just me. Wife and kids come in on Friday. I have an AP and they just have two day hoppers with G+ already on it. So when I get up each morning on Saturday and Sunday I will be buying G+. Then since we will be running at 7am, my daughter is in charge of booking our selections and also trying for ILL$ selections.


----------



## jrsharp21

Anyone else start packing? I am getting ready to turn on the Baylor game and start the organizing process. I got a bunch of new gear yesterday and took it out for a run this morning to make sure there were no issues. So next to last run was today. Rest day tomorrow and a short run on Monday. Then catching a plane first thing Tuesday and then it’s go time. Super pumped!


----------



## Herding_Cats

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone else start packing?


We are 90% packed now. Space bags helped squish everything down and we managed to fit a suitcase inside another suitcase so we will have plenty of room to bring home all our extra goodies.

I did discover this morning that our printer is skipping lines so my plan to print off my packing lists, boarding passes, and all our rental car paperwork is on hold while I troubleshoot that. Ugh. It’s always something.


----------



## Sara W

If someone wanted to buy a margarita before the finish in Epcot, what is the easiest way to do that? Credit card or cash? Is there a line? Is it a long run with a full, delicious beverage to the finish?


----------



## MichelleTO

Thanks for all the great comments on this forum!
I had initially registered for the full then got a half entry when it opened later in fall, so am trying to get Run Disney to treat me as a Goofy - since I have paid for both and wouldn't be taking an extra space in either race,  no luck with email and calls to Run Disney - not response but I get they are busy. Anyone else had this situation or any suggestions? Since I will end up doing both would like to get that extra credit for Goofy! I will ask at Bib pick up but  wanted to get it sorted before if possible.
I am loving the weather forecast and have done training runs over the past two months in 80f and then 15f, we get some big temp swings here, so cant wait to not run on ice or snow.
Just made the decision to drive from Niagara, Canada instead of flying from Buffalo. Jet Blue offered full refunds for all flights given the mess they are in, so that worked out well for us to get $ back and now planning on the drive- which we have done to Disney many times. Also cancelled all indoor dining - even though we both have full vax and boosters, just feel that is better for us. Safe travels everyone!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone else start packing?



I am avoiding it only for the reason that it will upset my dogs.


----------



## pluto377

jrsharp21 said:


> We will be using G+ on Saturday and Sunday. I am not doing it earlier in the week since it’s just me. Wife and kids come in on Friday. I have an AP and they just have two day hoppers with G+ already on it. So when I get up each morning on Saturday and Sunday I will be buying G+. Then since we will be running at 7am, my daughter is in charge of booking our selections and also trying for ILL$ selections.



i just added g+ to my 3 day ticket. I loathe the idea of it but we’re doing a family trip in March and I know my kids won’t be able to tolerate regular standby. So I want to test it this trip when I’m alone so I really know how to use it. Since I’m going to be running two out of my three days at 7am I’m just hoping that doesn’t make it worthless.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lookingforsunshine said:


> I love the marathon tank but I feel weird buying a race shirt before I finish the race (feels like bad luck and I’m already not confident).


In previous years, you could return any purchase made at the Expo to your Disney resort gift shop or the World of Disney store in Disney Springs with a receipt. I hesitated to buy the I did it shirt for my first half because I had not yet proven that I could do it. After learning that you can return Expo purchases to those places, I felt a lot better about those types of purchases. 


lhermiston said:


> I resolve to get some disapproving looks from Disney staff during DATW.


I can't wait to see how you pull this off socially distanced from the characters this time!


xjillianpaige said:


> Because I just sobbed throughout the HBO Harry Potter reunion special and I’m not sure if that’s just who I am as a person or if I’m extra emotional due to taper.


I don't remember if my long runs were finished or not for the 2020 marathon, but let's just say this. I rarely cry in movies. Every few years at most or something. I cried so many times during my first viewing of The Rise of Skwyalker that it may be another 50 years before I cry in another movie again. Maybe that was due to marathon relief.


jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone else start packing?


I'm taking a brief break from packing to check the weather. I leave Tuesday morning.


----------



## SheHulk

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am avoiding it only for the reason that it will upset my dogs.


OMG same!


----------



## Dis5150

Sara W said:


> If someone wanted to buy a margarita before the finish in Epcot, what is the easiest way to do that? Credit card or cash? Is there a line? Is it a long run with a full, delicious beverage to the finish?


I bought a frozen margarita in Italy when I ran Dopey, and carried it across the finish line. I just carried my credit card. I did not have a long wait in line that I remember. I did slosh a bit lol. And the bus driver wouldn’t let me take it on the bus so I may have chugged it.


----------



## fatmanatee

Sara W said:


> If someone wanted to buy a margarita before the finish in Epcot, what is the easiest way to do that? Credit card or cash? Is there a line? Is it a long run with a full, delicious beverage to the finish?


Looks like about 3/4 of a mile from Mexico, and yes I’m thinking about doing this with the avocado marg at La Cava even though I have no idea if you can take one of those to go.


----------



## Kerry1957

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I will be there Wed evening


I sent you a DM. Thanks!


----------



## The Expert

fatmanatee said:


> Looks like about 3/4 of a mile from Mexico, and yes I’m thinking about doing this with the avocado marg at La Cava even though I have no idea if you can take one of those to go.



You definitely can get one to go!


----------



## Kerry1957

Sara W said:


> If someone wanted to buy a margarita before the finish in Epcot, what is the easiest way to do that? Credit card or cash? Is there a line? Is it a long run with a full, delicious beverage to the finish?


I bought a beer in Germany last marathon. I used cash and the non-runner folks in line let me cut them. I bought the souvenir mug so I had a handle to carry it with.


----------



## fatmanatee

The Expert said:


> You definitely can get one to go!


Oh this is trouble, now I’m definitely tempted.


----------



## anneeb

Started packing today!!!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am avoiding it only for the reason that it will upset my dogs.



Also same. Darby only mimics the emotions of McFly; but he starts freaking out the minute he sees my luggage so I’ve got two basket cases on my hands whenever I start.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I just moved my flight from Wednesday morning to Monday night. Pop had good rate to extend my stay. I want Wednesday to come quickly then the rest of the week to go slowly!


----------



## lhermiston

xjillianpaige said:


> Is being super emotional during your taper normal? Because I just sobbed throughout the HBO Harry Potter reunion special and I’m not sure if that’s just who I am as a person or if I’m extra emotional due to taper.



I get super emotional when I receive my credit card statement from Marathon Weekend, but I don't think that's related to tapering.



Bree said:


> I’m gonna be honest. If I had to listen to that for my entire 5K experience I’d be super annoyed.  There are so many walkers for the 5K that will be keeping pace with you. Once you get inside Epcot it’s a completely awesome experience with the torches going the CM cheering you on, the music…..
> 
> Some won’t mind, but others (like me) not so much. I wouldn’t play it nonstop. Maybe every now and then?



I agree with Bree. Folks signed up (and paid a not insignificant amount) for these races because they (presumably) want to experience the sights and sounds of Disney, not experience the sounds of someone else's costume. I'm sure the volume would be reasonable and it's obviously outside, but I wouldn't feel right imposing that on someone else. Bree's example of the ambiance inside World Showcase is perfect. There is also a peaceful brilliance in the silence of the races, outside of the patter of dozens of shoes hitting the pavement.

I think if you have to ask, the answer is probably evident. Turn on the music in the staging area or afterward, I'm sure you'll get plenty of compliments.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The Expert said:


> Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me.
> 
> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
> I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough?
> 
> Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?


I would say short clips while warming up and in the corals and then wait until the start of the race to turn on the loop. The volume sounds about right.  Sounds like a great costume; can’t wait to see it.


----------



## FFigawi

The Expert said:


> Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me.
> 
> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
> I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough?
> 
> Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?



That’s one way to ensure no one gets anywhere close to you. I’d be furious if someone within 15’ of me played their music that loud during any or all of the race. I and probably many others don’t go to Disney races to hear music from the people around me. I want to experience and enjoy what Disney has to offer. Please reconsider this.


----------



## PrincessV

In case worrying about COVID and weather wasn’t enough “fun,” something here in west-central FL has started pollinating: sneezing, congestion, and dreadfully itchy eyes for the past two days. If you have pollen allergies, you may want to pack your med of choice.


----------



## SheHulk

The Expert said:


> Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me.
> 
> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
> I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough?
> 
> Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?


Just to balance all the "no's, I told her she should play her music in the costume thread, so I thought I'd reiterate here with some reasoning. That being said as someone who also gets annoyed when someone has music on a speaker in other races.
1) I may have misunderstood how loudly you would play it, but if it's very soft I think that mitigates. Maybe not even use the clip on speaker and just your phone speaker.
2) The thing that annoys me most when someone plays music at other races, is that it's music that I don't particularly like. You're proposing playing classic Disney music at a runDisney race, not death metal.
3) When I have been running near someone with a speaker, it's been for a very short period of time. Either they are moving past me or I am moving past them. I have no idea what walking toward the back of a 5k might be like. Sounds from the other comments like that might change a lot.
As to when *not* to play it, I'd say (maybe obviously) the corrals. Everyone is waiting to start and probably not in the mood. And they play the National Anthem etc. Also not in the parks when there are other things to experience. 
When it's probably ok: I've never run the 5k, but if you are in a wider area where the crowd is moving, that seems ok. I know in some dead zones of longer races I'd be delighted to see/hear your costume! 
Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I miss a lot of the really fun, over the top things people used to do in these races. Many years ago now, there was a guy playing a souzaphone in the marathon. I don't remember anybody saying How annoying he played that thing the whole time. It was fun! Of course he didn't play it continuously I'm sure.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Ugh, why does the marathon have to be the hottest freaking day of the weekend?  Every single day after looks so much better. Really not pleased.


----------



## GreatLakes

The Expert said:


> Etiquette question re: costumes with music. I just posted over in the costume thread (with pics & a video link if you're curious) but wanted to toss this question out to a larger group. My 5K costume is the Electric Water Pageant, and imho the music is kind of key to the experience. I have about a 7-minute music loop that I plan to play over a small clip-on Bluetooth speaker via my phone. I'll be walking the entire 5K, usually start about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way back in the pack, so there will be 45 minutes of this for lots of folks all around me.
> 
> Should I play the music at all? If yes, when should I start it? (I'm thinking maybe play it some around the waiting area but not in the corral. Start it again when I pass the start. Also, if I get into lines for characters or make potty stops, I'll pause it.)
> I plan to turn it up loud enough so you could hear it within maybe 10-15 feet of me (though that's hard to gauge). Is that too loud? Not loud enough?
> 
> Other thoughts or considerations I'm not thinking of?



Playing music out loud is pretty high up there on the bad etiquette scale.  Normally this is someone with their speakerphone on blasting music.  For a costume with music I don't think it is as bad but I think it would be poor etiquette to have it on non-stop.  Play it for a bit to show off,  at some of the photo stops, or when someone asks about it but I would play it on a loop in the corrals or the race.



xjillianpaige said:


> Is being super emotional during your taper normal? Because I just sobbed throughout the HBO Harry Potter reunion special and I’m not sure if that’s just who I am as a person or if I’m extra emotional due to taper.



Taper madness is a thing.  Sometimes it is emotion, sometimes boredom with the lower mileage, sometime anxiety, but it is something.  I generally just feel like I'm ready to go with the added anxiety of hoping my flight down is on time this year.  If I'm trapped in FL after I can deal but I want to be down there and concentrating on my race.



jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone else start packing?



I never pack before the night before but I do have my running list of things I don't want to forget as I think of them.


----------



## disneygpa

So, I know this is kind of last minute.  But I have 3 comp passes for Universal available that have to be used before Jan 10th.  If anyone coming down for marathon weekend wants a day at Universal, shoot me a message and I’ll see what I can do for ya!  Good luck to everyone running.  I was hoping to get over to cheer you all on, but I’ll unfortunately be working….


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning and Happy New Year, runDisney all-stars! We are less than three days from the start of Marathon Weekend 2022!

Welcome to the first Sundays are for Disney of the year and the final before Marathon Weekend! I hope you are all feeling pumped and ready to pound some pavement.

Several months ago, we listed our goals for Marathon Weekend and @DopeyBadger graciously recorded them for us. Now, it's time to revisit those goals - how have they changed, what has stayed the same, how feasible are they? I've attached the goals.

My goals then:

- First and foremost, just get there and have this happen. I’ll double mask, wear a face shield and gloves, shoot up pfizer every week, bathe in hand sanitizer and get a covid test up the nose before each race. I don’t care. I’ll do whatever it takes. 
- Help my buddy experience his first marathon weekend and Dopey, as well as reunite with my runDisney buddies. 
- Have as much fun, raise as much hell and get into as much trouble as I possibly can with the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (no name change).
- Photograph the new nighttime shows 
- DATW until my pants fall off 
- Eat at either Ohana or Boma I’m sure there are more that I’ll come up, but that’s a good start. 

EDIT: One more - have a virtual beer with @FFigawi at some point during the festivities.

My goals now: 

Marathon Weekend is going to happen and I'll be there. I'm vaccinated and boosted. Even still, I feel nervous about getting covid. Running with my buddy is a good.

I'm not sure who is able to join the Goof Troop this year, but I'm sure we'll have a blast.

Night shows will be photographed, DATW should be a riot and I have an ADR for Ohana. 

My one addition is to get through the expo as quickly as possible. I know runDisney has addressed the missing registration via email, I just hope it's not a lengthy hassle to deal with in person. Once that's done, I'm going to be ready to rock.

Have a great week and safe travels, everyone. I'll see you all Saturday morning.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: @lhermiston you can count on me for virtual beers!!


----------



## Carol_

SAFD: Don’t remember what my goals were, not judging myself about that… I hope to make it through a short race with ZERO training, and to enjoy the time with my family, while finally forcing myself to learn the ins and outs of Genie+,
Also, I hope DS6’s teacher forgives us for skipping three days of school with little to no warning. There must be some Disney clause in the school rules about truancy… I’ll call it homeschooling about roller coaster physics…


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: @lhermiston you can count on me for virtual beers!!



Count on it. I'll text you this week.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SAFD: My goals are the same as I started with:



> My main goal: Finish my first non-virtual marathon.
> My stretch goal: Finish in under 6 hours.



Given the weather for Marathon day, I won't be giving much attention to my stretch goal. I just want to safely cross that finish line. And I'm reminding myself that the training cycle was the real accomplishment; the marathon itself is just a victory lap.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> DATW until my pants fall off


 Great…we’re going to get kicked out of Epcot.


----------



## camaker

Princess KP said:


> Great…we’re going to get kicked out of Epcot.



Now all we need to do is have @DopeyBadger make us a spreadsheet to record our bets as to which nation of the World Showcase it happens in.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> Great…we’re going to get kicked out of Epcot.



Is it possible to charge my bail to my room? Asking for a friend.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Is it possible to charge my bail to my room? Asking for a friend.



Just use your MagicBandit


----------



## luv2cheer92

Got 6 miles in this morning. I'm starting to get a bit worried about the weather for the full, but I know things can still change 100 times between now and then. 
It was 55 and 95% humidity here this morning, which is a good bit closer to how it may be there compared to what I've been running in for the last 2 months or so (mostly in the 30s). And that felt fine, but still a lot different.


----------



## opusone

lhermiston said:


> I'm not sure who is able to join the Goof Troop this year, but I'm sure we'll have a blast.


I’m still in.


----------



## softballpooh

I've been lurking for awhile and am so appreciative of all of the wonderful advice on this thread! I'm participating in the half and considering driving on race day. After the race I'm planning to meet my sister at DHS. 

A couple of questions- is it easy enough to get to the car and get out of the parking lot to drive to DHS after the race? Would it be faster to just use Disney transportation to get to DHS and leave the car to get it picked up later in the day when we hop back to Epcot? Is that possible? 

And finally- would I be able to take the walk from Epcot to DHS? I'm not opposed since I can keep moving and not have to sit and wait. That just about did me in after Goofy several years ago. I wasn't sure if the path would be closed off for races.


----------



## PrincessV

> SAFD: I'm in Florida, and if you've seen the news down here this past week, well... you know. At this point, my only real hope for MW is that it happens and happens safely. I came home from MW2020 with what we now believe to have been COVID and I'm still dealing with some long-haul issues from it.
> But I guess that isn't a personal goal. I'm registered for Dopey, so I think my goals will be:
> Have fun.
> Prioritize my health and safety above most else.
> 48.6 is a really annoying number: do a little extra in each race (which from past experience I know isn't hard lol) to make a nice, round 50 for WDW's 50th and my own 50th!


Some changes for me: forget aiming for 50 miles - I just want to get through whatever it winds up being.
My health is now priority #1, with having fun a secondary goal. I think if I can stay healthy, I WILL have fun!


----------



## NewYKRunner

luv2cheer92 said:


> Got 6 miles in this morning. I'm starting to get a bit worried about the weather for the full, but I know things can still change 100 times between now and then.
> It was 55 and 95% humidity here this morning, which is a good bit closer to how it may be there compared to what I've been running in for the last 2 months or so (mostly in the 30s). And that felt fine, but still a lot different.


I’m just cooling down from doing 8 miles and not excited about next Sundays weather. Any thoughts on if they change the start time (earlier) or shorten the race?


----------



## PCFriar80

softballpooh said:


> I've been lurking for awhile and am so appreciative of all of the wonderful advice on this thread! I'm participating in the half and considering driving on race day. After the race I'm planning to meet my sister at DHS.
> 
> A couple of questions- is it easy enough to get to the car and get out of the parking lot to drive to DHS after the race? Would it be faster to just use Disney transportation to get to DHS and leave the car to get it picked up later in the day when we hop back to Epcot? Is that possible?
> 
> And finally- would I be able to take the walk from Epcot to DHS? I'm not opposed since I can keep moving and not have to sit and wait. That just about did me in after Goofy several years ago. I wasn't sure if the path would be closed off for races.


Full disclosure, I have no experience with driving to a race on race morning having only used race morning transportation in the past.  I'll work backwards with responses to your questions and say that you won't be able to walk from Epcot to DHS after the 1/2 marathon.  Two reasons; 1. The park most likely will not be open when you finish and, 2. You would need a park reservation for Epcot to walk through and I assume you already have one for DHS.   

If you drive to Epcot for race day and want to keep the car there I would take a race bus back to BW [or any of the other Epcot resorts] and either walk or boat to DHS.  You could also take the Skyliner from outside the IG entrance but that would take a little bit longer.  To return to Epcot parking lot, there is bus service from DHS to Epcot so that would be your option, unless you have a park hopper.  With a park hopper you would be able to enter Epcot via IG and walk through.  

Having said all of that I'm sure you'll get great advice from others who have driven and find out that it's probably no issue at all to get from Epcot to DHS after the race!


----------



## camaker

NewYKRunner said:


> I’m just cooling down from doing 8 miles and not excited about next Sundays weather. Any thoughts on if they change the start time (earlier) or shorten the race?



There’s no way they’ll move the start earlier. The logistics of getting all the runners and volunteers in place and roads closed along with the already early start just won’t allow it. They’ll only shorten the race if conditions get dangerous and the medical group starts to get overwhelmed. You can look at the 2020 race for an example. I don’t think the current forecast is quite as bad as the 2020 conditions, so fingers crossed there.

Also keep in mind that beyond just the temp and humidity, other factors can play a big role. In 2020 we were supposed to have early morning cloud cover blocking the direct sun.  That cloud cover burned off much earlier than expected, allowing temps to shoot up more quickly while the sun absolutely baked runners on the open, exposed roads. Hopefully we’ll have a bit of cloud cover for the marathon this year to help mitigate the temperature and humidity.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:
My recorded goals were...
Finish my first Dopey 
Come up with four epic costumes 
Ride EE (again) during the marathon 
Join team Not-so-Fast 
Pray for cool weather so my marathon isn't cut short again 
Join DATW

Aside from the things outside my control (riding EE and the weather), I'm on track and will stick to these.


----------



## NewYKRunner

camaker said:


> There’s no way they’ll move the start earlier. The logistics of getting all the runners and volunteers in place and roads closed along with the already early start just won’t allow it. They’ll only shorten the race if conditions get dangerous and the medical group starts to get overwhelmed. You can look at the 2020 race for an example. I don’t think the current forecast is quite as bad as the 2020 conditions, so fingers crossed there.
> 
> Also keep in mind that beyond just the temp and humidity, other factors can play a big role. In 2020 we were supposed to have early morning cloud cover blocking the direct sun.  That cloud cover burned off much earlier than expected, allowing temps to shoot up more quickly while the sun absolutely baked runners on the open, exposed roads. Hopefully we’ll have a bit of cloud cover for the marathon this year to help mitigate the temperature and humidity.


I agree they’re more likely to shorten the race. I was there as a spectator and it’s the same temp forecasted so far. Humidity will be what makes the difference at this point.


----------



## princessbride6205

Drewferin said:


> I keep watching the DVC room availability to see if people are canceling their race weekend due to Omni / covid concerns, but there doesn't seem to be alot of movement. Currently have a Pop room booked but hoping to get a DVC room.


I’m making my final decision tomorrow if I’m still going. I have a Poly studio Fri-Tues.


----------



## The Expert

Thanks to everyone who offered advice on the music that goes with my costume -- I appreciate your honesty.  I want it to be fun but certainly don't want to annoy everyone in the process!

Based on the feedback, when I do play it, I will keep the volume low enough so that you can only hear it if you're right next to me (rather than 10-15 feet away). If I get asked about my costume, I can tick the volume up a few notches, or if we're on a boring stretch of road I can ask those around me if they'd like to hear it a bit louder. I think I will stick to the speaker, as it is pretty small and the controls are easier to access than my phone will be.

For the record, I was never planning to play it in the corrals or character lines, or if I end up in a slower moving crowd (ie anywhere someone would be "trapped" into listening for any period of time). I'll add the park time to that as well so as not to distract from the rD atmosphere.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What is DATW?


----------



## camaker

1GoldenSun said:


> What is DATW?



Drinking Around the World at Epcot the Monday after the races.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I don’t think I made any goals but, if I did, I’m sure to fall short of them. The only goal now is to go as far as I can, stay healthy, and get out of my head with my feelings of inadequacy.

RE: Loud music. I tend on the side of believing there is a tasteful level for music the integrates to a costume such as the one described. Maybe turn it down/off in parks and areas where Disney actively has entertainment, but there are plenty of places where there isn’t anything.

In one of my early races at Disney, 2014/15 range, I was very close to a woman who brought a Bluetooth speaker and chose to blare her choice of music (not Disney or costume related) with her running group at levels that were unavoidable to anyone within 50 feet of them. They, from their behavior, believed they were pumping everyone up and a positive motivational force for the race. No one else believed this. When I was close to them they were blaring a song with the curse words left in and they were yelling along with the music. I’ve never heard so many angry runners or seen as many dirty looks cast at a group in any race I’ve participated in and it was all throughly earned.

Anyway, I ran into them in the area just after exiting MK in the Half (a very narrow stretch that gets very congested) and I can give them credit for motivating me to run in the grass for over a mile to get away from them.


----------



## luv2cheer92

I signed up for Dopey the day the medals were revealed. At that time, I wasn't doing more than 5-6 miles. Not as much time to train as I'm used to, so my main goal is just to finish. But training has gone pretty well.


----------



## The Expert

I promise not to be THOSE people @Barca33Runner -- motivational as they were.


----------



## anneeb

This is the first time Disney has had the fuel on course that I usually use. But I tend to do 3 chews every 3 miles. I'm wondering if I should still carry my own? They aren't offering them that often on the course?

I'll use the monorail for the half and full. I'm still debating driving vs bus from BLT for 5K and 10K. Strong arguments for or against driving? If there's no risk of road closure/delay I'm leaning towards driving.


----------



## fatmanatee

I guess I’m in the minority on music lol. It’s something I see a lot on OCR courses but thats a different vibe entirely, you’re feeling muddy and disgusting in the woods so having someone come along playing music is a nice energy boost.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

My goals were simple.

1. Finish my third Dopey.
2. Appreciate the opportunity to be at a live race again.
3. Pull off super secret costume.

I am on track for the first two. The third will not happen as I decided that my friend who I would have enlisted to help me with my insanity already has enough going on. Maybe next time.

I appreciate what everyone has said about taper madness. I've been stressed out this week over a lot of different things and worried that my mental state would be in rough shape for the races, but reading about various taper madness stuff that people have been experiencing, I feel more like my stress was taper induced.

In the grand spirit of The Muppets Christmas Carol, only two more sleeps til Disney World!


----------



## lhermiston

fatmanatee said:


> I guess I’m in the minority on music lol. It’s something I see a lot on OCR courses but thats a different vibe entirely, you’re feeling muddy and disgusting in the woods so having someone come along playing music is a nice energy boost.



Like you said, it’s a totally different vibe. For me, part of doing anything at Disney - especially running - is the ambiance. During the 2019 5K, I hit the World Showcase just as Dig a Little Deeper was playing. It’s a song I love because of my daughters and combined with the beauty of the pre-dawn WS, it was a nice emotional moment. I haven’t had those at other races because frankly they’re not WDW. I wouldn’t feel right depriving others of those moments.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

PrincessV said:


> something here in west-central FL has started pollinating: sneezing, congestion, and dreadfully itchy eyes for the past two days.


Oh no. My allergies are terrible. I guess I better start using my nose spray now… 


PrincessV said:


> forget aiming for 50 miles - I just want to get through whatever it winds up being.


I bet you’ll get 50 with all of the normal walking around from the weekend (expo, walking to corrals, etc.). Count those!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Southwest canceled my flight on Monday. I was able to get another on Monday but now have to transfer at Baltimore instead of flying direct.


----------



## huskies90

Jason Bryer said:


> Southwest canceled my flight on Monday. I was able to get another on Monday but now have to transfer at Baltimore instead of flying direct.


Where are you flying out of?


----------



## fatmanatee

anneeb said:


> This is the first time Disney has had the fuel on course that I usually use. But I tend to do 3 chews every 3 miles. I'm wondering if I should still carry my own? They aren't offering them that often on the course?
> 
> I'll use the monorail for the half and full. I'm still debating driving vs bus from BLT for 5K and 10K. Strong arguments for or against driving? If there's no risk of road closure/delay I'm leaning towards driving.


I’ll be carrying my own (gatorade chews, really tasty). Probably 4 packs, 6 chews each, they’re really light and tightly packed so I won’t notice them while running. 4 packs in addition to the 5 stops on course is prob overdoing it but I’m sticking with my habits, good chance I end up skipping the early stops and just work on what’s in my pocket.


----------



## jmasgat

anneeb said:


> This is the first time Disney has had the fuel on course that I usually use. But I tend to do 3 chews every 3 miles. I'm wondering if I should still carry my own? They aren't offering them that often on the course?
> 
> I'll use the monorail for the half and full. I'm still debating driving vs bus from BLT for 5K and 10K. Strong arguments for or against driving? If there's no risk of road closure/delay I'm leaning towards driving.




Carry your own.  The fuel stops are few and far between--you can see them on the course maps: 1 for the half after mile 7, 5 for the full, starting after mile 9, 14, 15,21,22-- and you will need it well before Disney offers anything.  Also, I have worked a food stop at WDW during one race where they ran out. So best to be prepared to support yourself and use course stuff to supplement.

I think driving for the 5k/10k is fine.  Not nearly the issues with road closures.  As long as you leave before the ramp closings at 4, you'll be good.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

SAFD: I don’t know if I ever officially stated goals, but it’s always been just to finish Dopey. Between being undertrained, the Covid situation, and the weather forecast, this is even more true now, with the added point of everyone getting through the weekend healthy. I’m getting particularly stressed about heat for Sunday, especially after reading back on experiences from 2020, and don’t want it to be a miserable time. Any chance they’ll be wrong about whatever is supposed to cause a jump in temps Sunday before dropping a bit lower right after?


----------



## jmasgat

I will not be stupid....I will not be stupid.....I will not be stupid.  (If you say it three times, it happens, right?  Like Beetlejuice?)

My hip is improving (say 80-85% better.  Doc says it isn't anything major--no stress fracture, disc issues, etc) and I am packing my running gear.  What better way to pamper your body into recovery than run 26.2 miles.  To overuse an old sports quote....it's a gameday decision, but the odds have gone from 1 in 20 to say, 1 in 5. (Who am I kidding.  At this point, I'm in)

Anyone know if they were doing taping at the W&D expo? KT used to, but these days who knows.


----------



## jmasgat

MichelleTO said:


> Thanks for all the great comments on this forum!
> I had initially registered for the full then got a half entry when it opened later in fall, so am trying to get Run Disney to treat me as a Goofy - since I have paid for both and wouldn't be taking an extra space in either race,  no luck with email and calls to Run Disney - not response but I get they are busy. Anyone else had this situation or any suggestions? Since I will end up doing both would like to get that extra credit for Goofy! I will ask at Bib pick up but  wanted to get it sorted before if possible.
> I am loving the weather forecast and have done training runs over the past two months in 80f and then 15f, we get some big temp swings here, so cant wait to not run on ice or snow.
> Just made the decision to drive from Niagara, Canada instead of flying from Buffalo. Jet Blue offered full refunds for all flights given the mess they are in, so that worked out well for us to get $ back and now planning on the drive- which we have done to Disney many times. Also cancelled all indoor dining - even though we both have full vax and boosters, just feel that is better for us. Safe travels everyone!



Not sure if anyone answered you.....but RunDisney policy has been to allow upgrades IFF (if and only if) the event to which you want to upgrade is open.  Since Goofy is sold out, they will likely say no. There is also additional cost for a challenge compared to the sum of the component races.  Never hurts to try, but the answer is likely no.

OTOH, I would be 100% sure you can find a Goofy medal/shirt on ebay.  (or possibly one of the companies that do bib/medal framing.)


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> I will not be stupid....I will not be stupid.....I will not be stupid.  (If you say it three times, it happens, right?  Like Beetlejuice?)
> 
> My hip is improving (say 80-85% better.  Doc says it isn't anything major--no stress fracture, disc issues, etc) and I am packing my running gear.  What better way to pamper your body into recovery than run 26.2 miles.  To overuse an old sports quote....it's a gameday decision, but the odds have gone from 1 in 20 to say, 1 in 5. (Who am I kidding.  At this point, I'm in)
> 
> Anyone know if they were doing taping at the W&D expo? KT used to, but these days who knows.



I’m right there with you. I know I shouldn’t run, but I’m packing all my gear anyway.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: My goals completely changed when my mom fell and broke her hip. Weeks in the hospital then weeks in rehab out of my town changed my training to visiting her instead. Then she came home and  I was her caregiver 24/7. She’s doing better and I’m glad I’m able to even GO to Disney! She’s finally at a point DH can take care of her (no more bathing or help getting dressed). Now my goals are just to have fun! I plan on walking the 10k and finishing then walking the half with Lynae until we get swept, stopping for ALL THE PICS!


----------



## Dis5150

Is there a HH meet up planned?


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> Is there a HH meet up planned?



I think we settled on the usual 2pm Friday meet-up at HH.


----------



## PCFriar80

camaker said:


> I think we settled on the usual 2pm Friday meet-up at HH.


Are spectators allowed?  Race spectators that is.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> Are spectators allowed?  Race spectators that is.



Come on over!  You’re not a spectator, you’re a runner emeritus!


----------



## garneska

@jmasgat  yay. I don’t want you to do further damage and understand if you don’t start but yay I want a running buddy.  I might be slightly better off than you but terrible shape. I really want to come out of this marathon able to walk and with a few weeks off feeling good to train like a normal person again.  Everything on my right side hurts.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

jmasgat said:


> Not sure if anyone answered you.....but RunDisney policy has been to allow upgrades IFF (if and only if) the event to which you want to upgrade is open.  Since Goofy is sold out, they will likely say no. There is also additional cost for a challenge compared to the sum of the component races.  Never hurts to try, but the answer is likely no.
> 
> OTOH, I would be 100% sure you can find a Goofy medal/shirt on ebay.  (or possibly one of the companies that do bib/medal framing.)


They also state on their website you have to sign up for the challenge to be eligible.  When they first offered the Dumbo challenge at DL, it sold out super fast, and runners tried to get in by signing up for the individual races.  rD has since had this language for all challenges.


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> I think we settled on the usual 2pm Friday meet-up at HH.



I'm bringing the name tags.


----------



## matt and beth

Seeing the sun for the first time since September reminded me of one important factor… do they have sunscreen on the course?


----------



## SarahDisney

matt and beth said:


> Seeing the sun for the first time since September reminded me of one important factor… do they have sunscreen on the course?



The medical tents usually have!


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> I will not be stupid....I will not be stupid.....I will not be stupid.  (If you say it three times, it happens, right?  Like Beetlejuice?)
> 
> My hip is improving (say 80-85% better.  Doc says it isn't anything major--no stress fracture, disc issues, etc) and I am packing my running gear.  What better way to pamper your body into recovery than run 26.2 miles.  To overuse an old sports quote....it's a gameday decision, but the odds have gone from 1 in 20 to say, 1 in 5. (Who am I kidding.  At this point, I'm in)
> 
> Anyone know if they were doing taping at the W&D expo? KT used to, but these days who knows.





Bree said:


> I’m right there with you. I know I shouldn’t run, but I’m packing all my gear anyway.



The Goof Troop Roving Road Party doesn’t know the meaning of “quit!”


----------



## Jason Bryer

huskies90 said:


> Where are you flying out of?



Albany, NY


----------



## lookingforsunshine

What’s the best way for me to get from Hilton Bonnet Creek to the Friday meetup? I won’t have a car.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

SAFD: I discovered this board recently so I don’t have any pre-made goals. So, my goal is to finish Goofy! & have fun and enjoy the moments. I am also looking forward to a day in Magic Kingdom with my husband and best friend on Monday! I am also looking forward to trying the park’s vegan options!


----------



## Herding_Cats

lookingforsunshine said:


> What’s the best way for me to get from Hilton Bonnet Creek to the Friday meetup? I won’t have a car.



Uber to swan/dolphin and walk over to beach club (assuming they are still not allowing non-guests/dining reservations into the parking lots) 

or Disney springs and then bus to beach club.

idk if you’re trying to drive yourself since the whole parking situation is weird.


----------



## Bree

lookingforsunshine said:


> What’s the best way for me to get from Hilton Bonnet Creek to the Friday meetup? I won’t have a car.



Uber /Lyft
If you are at MK or AK take resort bus to BC
If at EP walk out international gateway to BC
If at HS walk or take friendship boat to BC


----------



## WhereInFlorida

jmasgat said:


> Carry your own.  The fuel stops are few and far between--you can see them on the course maps: 1 for the half after mile 7, 5 for the full, starting after mile 9, 14, 15,21,22-- and you will need it well before Disney offers anything.  Also, I have worked a food stop at WDW during one race where they ran out. So best to be prepared to support yourself and use course stuff to supplement.
> 
> I think driving for the 5k/10k is fine.  Not nearly the issues with road closures.  As long as you leave before the ramp closings at 4, you'll be good.



I am trying remember the food at each stop, is it 2 stops for gels (mile 9 and 17 ) 2 for bananas (mile 14 and 21) for candy at mile 22?


----------



## camaker

WhereInFlorida said:


> I am trying remember the food at each stop, is it 2 stops for gels (mile 9 and 17 ) 2 for bananas (mile 14 and 21) for candy at mile 22?



That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Livelovedance

SAFD:
My MW goal is to finish my first full marathon!
Other goals surrounding that goal include:
- Finishing a training plan. I started a @DopeyBadger plan last year, but I let life get in my way and didn't complete it  This year I vowed to make time for me, and I rearranged my fall schedule early this year so I can make this happen! Once marathon training is done I'm going back to that plan, hopefully it'll help me improve my chances for a POT for 2023 (far future goals lol).
- Enjoy the race, stop for photos, and feel good at the finish line!
- Get medal photos with my first marathon medal in MK!

My goals were realistic and feasible. My main goal is still to finish my first marathon. I’m 3 training runs away from completing my training plan.

When I decided to train and register for the marathon I didn’t expect my COVID concerns to be what they are right now, so my last 2 goals are actually the ones that I’m not sure of. I’m still planning to go, but I’m hoping that my anxiety won’t get the best of me on race morning and I can enjoy the experience!


----------



## Tall Todd

camaker said:


> I think we settled on the usual 2pm Friday meet-up at HH.


Bah, we'll be at Steakhouse '71


----------



## GreatLakes

SAFD: The goal has always been a BQ with enough cushion to actually get in. The original plan was a 3:10 (BQ -10) but with the weather I was talked into adjusting to a 3:15 and pick it up at the end if I have it in me. I think a BQ -5 or -6 will still get me in for 2023.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

SarahDisney said:


> The medical tents usually have!


I bought some foil packets of sunscreen. I can tuck one in my belt pouch for after the sun comes up on Sunday. Ordered them off Amazon and they showed up quickly.


----------



## avondale

Dis5150 said:


> SAFD: My goals completely changed when my mom fell and broke her hip. Weeks in the hospital then weeks in rehab out of my town changed my training to visiting her instead. Then she came home and  I was her caregiver 24/7. She’s doing better and I’m glad I’m able to even GO to Disney! She’s finally at a point DH can take care of her (no more bathing or help getting dressed). Now my goals are just to have fun! I plan on walking the 10k and finishing then walking the half with Lynae until we get swept, stopping for ALL THE PICS!



So sorry to hear about your mother!  My mother did the same thing on July 31, so the first few weeks of August were me being the primary caregiver.  Fortunately my sister lives next door so once my mother was a few weeks in and doing better, they could both handle it (I live out of state).  I'm glad to hear she's doing well.  My mother got to full weight-bearing on her leg in two months.  (She had three pins inserted rather than a hip replacement.)


----------



## Dis5150

avondale said:


> So sorry to hear about your mother!  My mother did the same thing on July 31, so the first few weeks of August were me being the primary caregiver.  Fortunately my sister lives next door so once my mother was a few weeks in and doing better, they could both handle it (I live out of state).  I'm glad to hear she's doing well.  My mother got to full weight-bearing on her leg in two months.  (She had three pins inserted rather than a hip replacement.)


Thanks! Both my sisters live out of state and my mom already lived with us. My mom is full weight bearing now, also at 2 months.  My mom had pins and a rod inside her bone (which sounds terrible!) Both my sisters have now come to visit but obviously can’t help with day to day stuff. Glad your mother is doing better also!


----------



## MB_Ellie

Thanks for this informative thread!  I've been following for a while but starting to get anxious about my flight this week.  If all else fails, and I end up missing the expo, where exactly would I be able to pick up my bib the day of the half?


----------



## StarGirl11

Expectation:
Me -making reservations two months ago- Yeah a closing Le Cellier reservation will be more than enough time. After all I should be at the hotel by 6.
Reality:
-me having to ditch the bakery line (was picking up food for a friend who wasn’t there) and having to book it from Paris to Canada-

I did make the reservation. No thanks to a flight delay


----------



## GBRforWDW

Good luck to all running/walking in the events this week!  If the weather is not too awful at home, Maybe I'll get out and walk a 5k for fun, joining you all in spirit!


----------



## FFigawi

Those of you who have been here a while will remember Coach Charles used to post this heading into marathon weekend. With the races fast approaching and people getting anxious about how they'll do, I figured I’d bring it back and help calm some nerves. You’ve done all the hard work. Now it’s time to enjoy the fruits of that labor. 

*The Hay is in the Barn*
I used to hear this weekly back in my high school days (and yes there were high schools back then). Coach would walk in Thursday after practice and tell us that the Hay was in the barn boys, enjoy the fruit of our labors. If you think about it, he was correct. We have all spent the training season growing, harvesting, baling and stacking our hay for future use. There is not much more that any of us can do from now through race day. Seriously, a marathon is not an event that you can cram for. I know there are a few who can simply head out and run one, but most of us need to spend the next couple weeks allowing the body to absorb the training from the last few months. Many do not understand that the work (running, lifting, etc) is not where strength and improvements come from; rather, its the recovery periods just after the work where they occur. Its happens as a result of the muscle repairs those tiny little micro tears that occur with all workouts.

Its taper time... Yes we do need to be out and running. Taper is seriously misunderstood by many runners. It is not a time of kicking back and not doing anything. Taper is a reduction of training volume. Volume = intensity x time. In many camps it is thought that intensity should remain high through taper. I am in that camp, at least for most runners. Distances, ie time, are reduced dramatically while the mid week intensities remain just as high as previous work. 

The exception to the above... If you are injured or ill, I would just recover. Do not run or otherwise aggravate your injury. Give the joint time to heal up. If ill, its still ok to run, but keep it light. The general rule of thumb is that if your cold or illness is above the neck, head out for your run; if in the chest or below the neck stay in.

NERVOUS?
It is normal. Remember how nervous you were the first time you entered a race. These are the same nerves. If this is your first event, it is very normal to have a set of nerves during this period. Tapering tends to bring the nerves out as you are not working out near as long as you were just two weeks ago. Trust me, even the most seasoned runners have similar nerves. Maybe we just hide them better, or understand them better. But watch as you are in the corral on race morning. Folks are burning off nervous energy in various ways. Make a pledge to use your nerves to help get you to and through the race. Once the gun goes off and you just hit the point where you are sweating, your case of nerves will soon disappear.


----------



## jrsharp21

All packed and ready to go for Tuesday morning flight! I have one super heavy carry one. Crammed all my running clothes for the Dopey in a packing cube. Plus throw in two pairs of shoes, TENS unit, hand sanitizer, and a pound of GU packs and amino acids. I am really hoping security doesn’t have an issue with the sanitizer and GU. Holy cow, having at least 3 sets of clothes a day adds up in the suitcase (Besides running clothes, a change of clothes for after each run, and a set of clothes for the parks after). Again packing cubes to the rescue.

Fingers crossed there are no hiccups with the flight. Really excited now. It’s been a long nervous week. Can’t want to touchdown in Orlando and it becomes real.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

matt and beth said:


> Seeing the sun for the first time since September reminded me of one important factor… do they have sunscreen on the course?


They do have it in the medical tents, but depending on how fast you burn, you do not want to be hoping to see a medical tent while the sun beats down on you mercilessly. That happened to a runner in the pacing group I was with a couple of years ago and fortunately, I had sunscreen with me since I've been caught outdoors without sunscreen before I took up running and know that the fallout is both not pretty and extremely painful.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Bib numbers are available on the tracking website!


----------



## leholcomb

lookingforsunshine said:


> Bib numbers are available on the tracking website!


I’m not gonna lie… I panicked for a few minutes when I couldn’t find my name. Even went back to my confirmation email and logged into my account. Then I realized this is the first time I registered with my married name…. It’s there. I’m married. It’s good. Lol


----------



## nekonekoneko

leholcomb said:


> I’m not gonna lie… I panicked for a few minutes when I couldn’t find my name. Even went back to my confirmation email and logged into my account. Then I realized this is the first time I registered with my married name…. It’s there. I’m married. It’s good. Lol




I'm not married, nor would I change my name if I did.  And I can't find my info, nor my fiancee's.  Now I'm worried.

Edit: I found her, I feel better.  I'm not there, but I'm only running the 5k.  Is my name not showing up because that race isn't timed?


----------



## luv2cheer92

Bib numbers are up on tracking!
Not that its super helpful yet. Mine seems high for what I was expecting. But we'll see.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Found mine!  Took a few minutes and I even kept my same name when I got married....


----------



## MissLiss279

My Dopey bib is 206XX - with a POT of just under 4 hours for the marathon.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Mine is 261XX for Dopey and I put an estimated time of 5:31-6:00.


----------



## Bree

nekonekoneko said:


> I'm not married, nor would I change my name if I did.  And I can't find my info, nor my fiancee's.  Now I'm worried.
> 
> Edit: I found her, I feel better.  I'm not there, but I'm only running the 5k.  Is my name not showing up because that race isn't timed?



The tracking only works for the 10K and up. There are no timing chips on the 5K bibs unless you are running Dopey.


----------



## Tall Todd

Marathon 57xx, no POT, estimated 5:01-5:30.


----------



## Bree

Dopey 218XX estimated 4-4:30


----------



## lukemorenus

Dopey 215xx (4:00 - 4:30)  ...and...
Dopey 210xx (4:00 - 4:30)


----------



## dobball23

Mine bib# for Dopey is 201XX. My POT was a 1:36.02 half marathon.


----------



## Oswald0827

Marathon Bib # 7XX (POT 1:55 Half)
10k Bib # 602XX


----------



## garneska

Marathon bib: 6xx POT was a 10 mile run that just barely got me under 4 hours, was not sure if they would still put me in S1 but looks like it.
10k bib: 602xx estimated pace 8 to 10 Minutes


----------



## Marebear_runs

Bree said:


> Dopey 218XX estimated 4-4:30


Same.


----------



## matt and beth

I see the bib number but not the time.  Where do I find that?


----------



## Bree

matt and beth said:


> I see the bib number but not the time.  Where do I find that?



That’s whatever you put in your registration.


----------



## matt and beth

Does the number give you an idea of coral placement?


----------



## MissLiss279

matt and beth said:


> Does the number give you an idea of coral placement?


Somewhat. We probably won’t know exactly where the splits are for each start group, but based on people’s POT or estimated finish, we can probably make a good guess. Or at least @DopeyBadger can with his spreadsheet that he has put together.


----------



## GirlfromTN

Goofy 302##. My estimated full time was 4-430, no POT since my qualifying half times were all prior to the date cutoff.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Goofy, 306XX. 5:01-5:30 time estimate

(DH) 10k, 641XX.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Yes, please share the bib numbers digits except the ones and tens place (for example 43XX, or 340XX).  The more bib numbers and what you registered with the better I can make assumptions about different aspects of the race.  Just so you know, I will use the data in the DIS LIST, however I will not publish the bib number in the DIS LIST itself if anyone is concerned about that.


----------



## semstitch

Dopey, 244XX, 5:01-5:30 estimate


----------



## grh77

Marathon, 5xx, 3:52 POT


----------



## doombuggy

I am in for the half, bib # 477XX.  i think I need to use the numbers to play the power ball!


----------



## jmasgat

Marathon only, 14xx, no POT, 4:00 estimate (whatever 1st bin was)  Looks like Marathon bibs go up to just over 8000, so I'm hoping that''s a good sign that I am starting in/near the first un-timed corral.


----------



## kris24

Dopey - 240xx 4:30-5:00 

Safe travels!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Dopey, bibs 224xx, 4:00-4:30 estimate. 

Higher than others with the same estimate... wonder if it's because we didn't register until September.


----------



## stitchsnk

Marathon bib # 54XX with est 5:01-5:30 finish


----------



## runningDisneygirl

Dopey bib # 230xx  4:31-5:00


----------



## Guidman

Marathon, 7X, 1:28 POT


----------



## OlieRow

Dopey bibs 216xx and 215xx with 4:01-4:30 POT.  Friend is 211xx and I think the same POT.


----------



## camaker

Dopey - bib 206xx with a 3:57 marathon PoT


----------



## Jason Bryer

Dopey 206xx POT 3:55:39


----------



## SheHulk

Goofy 307XX, estimate 5:00-5:30


----------



## rrobinhhalk

Has anyone seen the Expo passes posted yet?


----------



## Gary Snyder

first time disney runner here.....how is everyone finding their bib number?  Also, is the Expo check in pass
available today..TIA


----------



## mrebuck

Gary Snyder said:


> first time disney runner here.....how is everyone finding their bib number?  Also, is the Expo check in pass
> available today..TIA



Search you name on the runner tracking site:  https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2022#/tracker


----------



## Kitty-chan

Marathon bib 51XX, estimated finish time 5:01 - 5:30


----------



## 1lilspark

Deleted my comment as link was posted as I posted it….
Bib number 10k only 644xx 1201-14 m/m expected pace


----------



## mrebuck

Goofy 302XX - marathon estimate 4:01-4:30.  My daughter is also signed up for Goofy, with same time estimate and same bib # - we are 7 digits apart.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Dopey 205XX with a 1:49 HM POT


----------



## PrincessV

Dopey bib 211xx No POT, selected the first option that didn’t require POT  (sorry - not a numbers person so I can’t remember what that was!)


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

DopeyBadger said:


> Yes, please share the bib numbers digits except the ones and tens place (for example 43XX, or 340XX).  The more bib numbers and what you registered with the better I can make assumptions about different aspects of the race.  Just so you know, I will use the data in the DIS LIST, however I will not publish the bib number in the DIS LIST itself if anyone is concerned about that.




I've got 3 Dopey bibs for you:

232XX- est. finish 4:31-5
230XX- est. finish 4:31-5
242XX- est finish 5-5:31

What is the DIS LIST?


----------



## Dis5150

half 429XX 2:16-2:30 estimated
10K 638XX 10-12 mm estimated


----------



## fatmanatee

Dopey 221xx, 4:01-4:30 marathon estimate.


----------



## MissLiss279

rrobinhhalk said:


> Has anyone seen the Expo passes posted yet?





Gary Snyder said:


> first time disney runner here.....how is everyone finding their bib number?  Also, is the Expo check in pass
> available today..TIA


I haven’t seen it yet. I just checked my runDisney account.


----------



## opusone

Me: Dopey 204XX (1:45:28 half POT)
DD: 10k 602XX (under 8 min pace)


----------



## huskies90

Dopey 201XX - POT 1:35:04 Half Marathon


----------



## camaker

Gary Snyder said:


> first time disney runner here.....how is everyone finding their bib number?  Also, is the Expo check in pass
> available today..TIA



‘Go to the runner tracking site (can be found on RunDisney.com) and look up your name. It will give your bib number.


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

Half 436XX - ETA 2:16-2:30
DH Goofy 301XX Half POT 1:54


----------



## btk2333

Full marathon 28xx

estimated finish 4:01-4:15


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Goofy bibs:
307xx with estimate 5:01-5:30 (mine)
302xx with estimate 4:01-4:30 (DH)

Half bib:
422xx with estimate 2:16-2:30 (I think).  This is DS’s, and the registration is now in his account, so I can’t see what I put for his estimate.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Dopey bib 260xx

I think I told them 5.5 hours for the marathon


----------



## GreatLakes

Marathon only Bib 2xx.  Estimate was 4:00 or less on registration and I provided a HM proof of time.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Marathon bib 36xx, 4:31-5:00 anticipated finish time


----------



## Desdemona924

10k 620XX 10:01-12:00 estimated pace
10k 637XX 10:01-12:00 estimated pace
Half 437XX 2:16-2:30 estimated time


----------



## dragitoff

Where are you guys getting your bib number?  I have signed the waiver and everything but don't see my bib number and not sure where my expo and packet pickup credentials are either.  This is the first Disney race I've ever done with all online race details.  Seems like I've gotten an email in the past with an option to print out the access for bib and shirt pickup and the expo.


----------



## Kitty-chan

dragitoff said:


> Where are you guys getting your bib number?  I have signed the waiver and everything but don't see my bib number and not sure where my expo and packet pickup credentials are either.  This is the first Disney race I've ever done with all online race details.  Seems like I've gotten an email in the past with an option to print out the access for bib and shirt pickup and the expo.


You can look yourself up on the runner tracking page, linked to earlier in this thread. It'll show your bib number.


----------



## Herding_Cats

HERE is the link for runner tracking so you can find your bib number.


----------



## Drewferin

Its to bad that you can't see your corral placement from the tracking website


----------



## Sara W

marathon only - 15xx, 4:00-4:30

Looks like I will be heading down after all, but by myself. We realized that the chances of the kids bringing something home from school goes up pretty significantly if I wait an additional week for the smaller marathon. Maybe we'll all be exposed at the same time, just from different places?

I woke up to a very windy morning and it made me realize... I'll take the warmer-than-hoped-for weather over wind this Sunday please. Especially with those long stretches of road.


----------



## GirlfromTN

Sara W said:


> marathon only - 15xx, 4:00-4:30
> 
> Looks like I will be heading down after all, but by myself. We realized that the chances of the kids bringing something home from school goes up pretty significantly if I wait an additional week for the smaller marathon. Maybe we'll all be exposed at the same time, just from different places?
> 
> I woke up to a very windy morning and it made me realize... I'll take the warmer-than-hoped-for weather over wind this Sunday please. Especially with those long stretches of road.


I’m traveling alone too, my son and husband are staying home this time. Partly for covid reasons, and partly because they wouldn’t be happy with my early wakeup times for the half and full !


----------



## dragitoff

Herding_Cats said:


> HERE is the link for runner tracking so you can find your bib number.





Herding_Cats said:


> HERE is the link for runner tracking so you can find your bib number.


I knew there had to be a link somewhere, but I couldn't find it and haven't been tracking this thread as often as I'd like to.  Located my bib #.  I guess Disney will be emailing the expo access today according to the note saying it would be released on 1/3/2022


----------



## rubybutt

Dopey 232xx 4:31-5:00

What have I done?


----------



## Herding_Cats

dragitoff said:


> I knew there had to be a link somewhere, but I couldn't find it and haven't been tracking this thread as often as I'd like to.  Located my bib #.  I guess Disney will be emailing the expo access today according to the note saying it would be released on 1/3/2022


Someone posted it earlier, but on days like today the thread does move quickly.  And it doesn't help that it took like a lot of clicks to get to it on the rundisney website (main page, race page, event guide, spectators, tracking.)


----------



## Herding_Cats

It's getting real.  Here comes the (good) trip anxiety.  Super excited.  Many thanks to all of the enablers in here.  (I don't know if I'll still be thanking you on Sunday afternoon though.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> (DH) 10k, 641XX.



He was a very late 10k registration, or no?  After 9/30/21?



doombuggy said:


> I am in for the half, bib # 477XX. i think I need to use the numbers to play the power ball!



What did you put for your registration estimated time?



gosalyn_mallard said:


> wonder if it's because we didn't register until September.



Typically the cutoff for people having high bib numbers with low estimates comes after the POT cutoff.  The cutoff was 9/30/21, so I don't think that's the case.  There is someone with a 221xx bib number also in 4:00-4:30 and the lowest 4:30-5:00 I have so far is 230xx.  So entirely possible your number makes sense as a 4:00-4:30 runner.



Onceuponamarathon said:


> What is the DIS LIST?



See attached.  It's a list of everyone that wants to participate in the list itself.  I calculate when you'll arrive to certain places and give tips/info from past year's runDisney experience.  It also has meetup information, bathroom information, alcohol information, dark sky for pictures, etc.  I'm still working on the final version, but this is the second draft.


----------



## Herding_Cats

DopeyBadger said:


> He was a very late 10k registration, or no?  After 9/30/21?


Yes.  He registered in December.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Marathon only 2## with POT 1:38:48 Half
also Marathon Only 13## w/o POT 4:00-4:30


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Does anyone know the balloon ladies' names? It was fun tracking one of them while running in 2020, but I can't remember any names.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopey - 6989 bibs
Goofy - 991 bibs
Marathon - 8030 bibs
HM - 8526 bibs
10k - 6483 bibs

Marathon race = 6989+991+8030 = 16010 bibs
HM race = 6989+991+8526 = 16506 bibs
10k race = 6989+6483 = 13472 bibs

The M and 10k are comparable to 2019/2020.  The HM is greatly reduced from 2019/2020 when it was 26513 and 25145 bibs.


----------



## jrsharp21

Dopey, 205XX, POT 1:49 HALF


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

DopeyBadger said:


> He was a very late 10k registration, or no?  After 9/30/21?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you put for your registration estimated time?
> 
> 
> 
> Typically the cutoff for people having high bib numbers with low estimates comes after the POT cutoff.  The cutoff was 9/30/21, so I don't think that's the case.  There is someone with a 221xx bib number also in 4:00-4:30 and the lowest 4:30-5:00 I have so far is 230xx.  So entirely possible your number makes sense as a 4:00-4:30 runner.
> 
> 
> 
> See attached.  It's a list of everyone that wants to participate in the list itself.  I calculate when you'll arrive to certain places and give tips/info from past year's runDisney experience.  It also has meetup information, bathroom information, alcohol information, dark sky for pictures, etc.  I'm still working on the final version, but this is the second draft.




How did I miss this!?  What do you need from me to get added? Is it too late to join lol


----------



## Kelkee

Dopey, 263XX, 601-630 POT


----------



## BKostecki

I'm not on the Dis List, but...Dopey, 202XX, POT sub-4:00


----------



## Jimbo027

Marathon only, 79xx. (POT 1:39 for half submitted at registration) BUT a mid November 2021 registration.   Hoping that not put in back


----------



## The Expert

Dopey, 243XX, 5:01-5:30 estimate

DFIL 10K only, 642xx, iirc about a 12:00 estimate and I registered him just after I got Dopey for myself, the day it opened.


----------



## BigEeyore

Goofy 301XX with a 1:54 half POT


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Jimbo027 said:


> Marathon only, 79xx. (POT 1:39 for half submitted at registration) BUT a mid November 2021 registration.   Hoping that not put in back



Looks like they did.  I did this for W&D and started in last start group, was motivating to run past so many although there was quite a bit of weaving at times.


----------



## Kerry1957

Marathon: Bib 14xx.  4:01-4:30 estimated time


----------



## princessbride6205

Marathon: 56XX 
5:01-5:30 estimate


----------



## acurls

Marathon bib 62XX, estimated finish time 5:31-6:00


----------



## Disney at Heart

Goofy bibs 308xx for me and DH. Anticipated time: 5:31-6:00.


----------



## camaker

This is nuts.

After a week of record and near record high temperatures in the upper 60s to upper 70s and runs in T+Ds near 140, it is currently snowing in central NC.

Yesterday it was 70 degrees.

This is weather whiplash.


----------



## lhermiston

Goofy: 309XX

I don’t remember what I submitted for an estimate and my registration is in the ether now.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Goofy 308XX 
5:30-6:00 marathon estimate (lol I was so naive)


----------



## pluto377

Dopey 233XX  estimated 4:31-5:00 that's not happening!


----------



## hotblooded

Half Marathon  450XX (estimated 2:30-2:45)

Crossing my fingers for a cold front!


----------



## jmasgat

Jimbo027 said:


> Marathon only, 79xx. (POT 1:39 for half submitted at registration) BUT a mid November 2021 registration.   Hoping that not put in back



Print out a copy of your dated registration showing the PoT that you submitted--assuming it met their PoT guidelines--and bring it to Runner Relations and plead for mercy.  Your bib number is definitely last corral.


----------



## Dis5150

camaker said:


> This is nuts.
> 
> After a week of record and near record high temperatures in the upper 60s to upper 70s and runs in T+Ds near 140, it is currently snowing in central NC.
> 
> Yesterday it was 70 degrees.
> 
> This is weather whiplash.


Yeah you must have gotten our storm. In Arkansas Saturday was in the 70's and Saturday night was 24. Crazy!


----------



## cburnett11

Me:  Dopey 202xx. Marathon POt of 327:35
Wife:  Marathon 36xx 4:31-5:00 estimate
Daughter:  marathon 17xx 4-4:30 estimate


----------



## lookingforsunshine

My DH is no longer doing the marathon but has bin number 65XX for 5:31-6:00. His half marathon is 470XX— I think for 2:45-3:00 but I can’t see his registration. I registered him for the half pretty late once we decided he didn’t want to do the full. It was one of the times registration randomly opened up again.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

DopeyBadger said:


> He was a very late 10k registration, or no?  After 9/30/21?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you put for your registration estimated time?
> 
> 
> 
> Typically the cutoff for people having high bib numbers with low estimates comes after the POT cutoff.  The cutoff was 9/30/21, so I don't think that's the case.  There is someone with a 221xx bib number also in 4:00-4:30 and the lowest 4:30-5:00 I have so far is 230xx.  So entirely possible your number makes sense as a 4:00-4:30 runner.
> 
> 
> 
> See attached.  It's a list of everyone that wants to participate in the list itself.  I calculate when you'll arrive to certain places and give tips/info from past year's runDisney experience.  It also has meetup information, bathroom information, alcohol information, dark sky for pictures, etc.  I'm still working on the final version, but this is the second draft.


Sorry for the potentially dumb question, but if the races don't even start until 5 am, why be heading for the corrals at 3:30?  Just to be at the front of the corral?  Is there something else that I'm missing? 
Whiny me is wondering why Disney wants us standing around for 2 hours before the race.  Just to bump up their coffee and donut sales?  I get that there is a certain amount of time needed for gear check (if needed) and shuffling to the corrals, but 2 hours seemed to be a bit much. 
Just curious as to what I wasn't taking into consideration.  Thank you for listening. 

And again to Dopeybadger, thanks for all the spreadsheeted information.  
My initial reaction: "Hey, I can run faster than that!  Followed by, "Remember, you said you were going to stop for some character photos".   Oh, yeah.....


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah you must have gotten our storm. In Arkansas Saturday was in the 70's and Saturday night was 24. Crazy!


Here in northern Georgia, we had a good 4 hours of howling winds as the front came through, and a mix of sleet, snow, and rain around 4 am.  Warming up and mostly dry streets by now, but not a lot of sleep with all the noise and wondering if any trees were coming down.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Sorry for the potentially dumb question, but if the races don't even start until 5 am, why be heading for the corrals at 3:30? Just to be at the front of the corral?


I read that in 2020 there were traffic problems that significantly delayed the start of the race, so my guess is that is why.


----------



## GreatLakes

Jimbo027 said:


> Marathon only, 79xx. (POT 1:39 for half submitted at registration) BUT a mid November 2021 registration.   Hoping that not put in back



I thought anyone that registered after POT was automatically put into the back.  In the past that could be fixed at the expo but that stopped a few years back.  As a PP said it never hurts to ask but be prepared for a no.


----------



## Kelkee

Central VA here and there is about 2" of snow. 
Yesterday was 70 degrees!


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Sorry for the potentially dumb question, but if the races don't even start until 5 am, why be heading for the corrals at 3:30?  Just to be at the front of the corral?  Is there something else that I'm missing?
> Whiny me is wondering why Disney wants us standing around for 2 hours before the race.  Just to bump up their coffee and donut sales?  I get that there is a certain amount of time needed for gear check (if needed) and shuffling to the corrals, but 2 hours seemed to be a bit much.
> Just curious as to what I wasn't taking into consideration.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> And again to Dopeybadger, thanks for all the spreadsheeted information.
> My initial reaction: "Hey, I can run faster than that!  Followed by, "Remember, you said you were going to stop for some character photos".   Oh, yeah.....



It takes a lot of time to move 15-20,000 people into the staging area and then to the corrals. Throw in road closures and the chances of buses getting lost and it just expands the time window needed to get everyone ready to start the races. 



GreatLakes said:


> I thought anyone that registered after POT was automatically put into the back.  In the past that could be fixed at the expo but that stopped a few years back.  As a PP said it never hurts to ask but be prepared for a no.



If you register after the PoT due date, you’re still allowed to enter a PoT during registration. The PoT race still has to have been run within the allowable date range, though, so you can’t put off registration until later so you can run a late PoT race.


----------



## lahobbs4

Are you guys going to do the texting group for character meets on the course? Probably has been talked about already but that was SOOO helpful in 2020!


----------



## FFigawi

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Sorry for the potentially dumb question, but if the races don't even start until 5 am, why be heading for the corrals at 3:30?  Just to be at the front of the corral?  Is there something else that I'm missing?
> Whiny me is wondering why Disney wants us standing around for 2 hours before the race.  Just to bump up their coffee and donut sales?  I get that there is a certain amount of time needed for gear check (if needed) and shuffling to the corrals, but 2 hours seemed to be a bit much.
> Just curious as to what I wasn't taking into consideration.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> And again to Dopeybadger, thanks for all the spreadsheeted information.
> My initial reaction: "Hey, I can run faster than that!  Followed by, "Remember, you said you were going to stop for some character photos".   Oh, yeah.....



Yes. You’re missing the road closures. With the current course and earlier start time, the roads in and around Epcot need to be shut down well in advance of the race. With some previous courses, the road into Epcot remained open pretty much up to the start. That’s not the case now. Get there on time so you’re not one of the people running out of a car or bus straight onto the course from the traffic jam.


----------



## Cabius

Just the marathon: 32xx

4:31-5:00 estimated time, no POT.

I was optimistically aiming for an improvement on my past 2:45 HM pace. LOL. I'm hoping to finish in 6.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Sorry for the potentially dumb question, but if the races don't even start until 5 am, why be heading for the corrals at 3:30?  Just to be at the front of the corral?  Is there something else that I'm missing?
> Whiny me is wondering why Disney wants us standing around for 2 hours before the race.  Just to bump up their coffee and donut sales?  I get that there is a certain amount of time needed for gear check (if needed) and shuffling to the corrals, but 2 hours seemed to be a bit much.
> Just curious as to what I wasn't taking into consideration.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> And again to Dopeybadger, thanks for all the spreadsheeted information.
> My initial reaction: "Hey, I can run faster than that!  Followed by, "Remember, you said you were going to stop for some character photos".   Oh, yeah.....



To expand on the earlier responses, a little of this is CYA stuff from Disney. They don’t want people asking for refunds because they slept til 4:45 and couldn’t get to their corral on time. They need stated and over-conservative guidelines to help make sure this doesn’t happen and to point to if it does.

As others have pointed out, in general, it takes a long time to get everyone to the corrals and they don’t want everyone procrastinating to the last minute and creating a bigger problem than moving 15,000-20,000 people into position already is. They want to get as many people moved through as early as possible to make the inevitable late rush more manageable.

ETA: No matter how much time you think it _should_ take you to get to staging area and then into the corrals, it will almost certainly take longer.


----------



## Bree

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Sorry for the potentially dumb question, but if the races don't even start until 5 am, why be heading for the corrals at 3:30?  Just to be at the front of the corral?  Is there something else that I'm missing?
> Whiny me is wondering why Disney wants us standing around for 2 hours before the race.  Just to bump up their coffee and donut sales?  I get that there is a certain amount of time needed for gear check (if needed) and shuffling to the corrals, but 2 hours seemed to be a bit much.
> Just curious as to what I wasn't taking into consideration.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> And again to Dopeybadger, thanks for all the spreadsheeted information.
> My initial reaction: "Hey, I can run faster than that!  Followed by, "Remember, you said you were going to stop for some character photos".   Oh, yeah.....



Also want to mention the first corral usually closes 30 minutes before the race and is brought to the start line. The other corrals start staging and following soon after. I can’t tell you how many elbows I’ve been hit with, toes stepped on and times I have been shoved by people trying to force their way up to their corral from a later corral all because they didn’t show up on time.


----------



## luv2cheer92

It's also a looooong walk to the corrals for the half and full that i feel a lot of first timers don't realize.


----------



## btk2333

I got an e-mail today that my waiver isn’t signed- I signed it weeks ago and have a printed copy of my waiver

now when I go into my rundisney page it says my waiver is not signed but there’s no way to sign it 

I left a message with rD but will just bring a printed copy of my waiver that I received after I signed my waiver originally since I doubt I’ll hear back from them

I’m just posting this in case anyone else is having a similar issue


----------



## runningDisneygirl

check in pass now available on the rundisney dashboard!


----------



## ZellyB

btk2333 said:


> I got an e-mail today that my waiver isn’t signed- I signed it weeks ago and have a printed copy of my waiver
> 
> now when I go into my rundisney page it says my waiver is not signed but there’s no way to sign it
> 
> I left a message with rD but will just bring a printed copy of my waiver that I received after I signed my waiver originally since I doubt I’ll hear back from them
> 
> I’m just posting this in case anyone else is having a similar issue



We had problems with both of our runners digital waivers.  Errors and then the registrations disappeared.  I have the original registration print out and can see their name and bib numbers on runner tracking so I know they are registered.  We emailed rD to try and get it fixed and they emailed back and said as long as we had the registration proof we could just get the waiver taken care of at the Expo.  I read from others here that for those who had trouble like this at W&D weekend, it was easy to fix at the Expo, so hoping that's true for this weekend as well!

Also a couple more bib numbers:

DH:  Goofy 302XX (4:01-4:30 estimate)
DH friend:  Goofy 302XX (4:01-4:30 estimate)


----------



## ZellyB

runningDisneygirl said:


> check in pass now available on the rundisney dashboard!



So since we ended up with errors for the digital waivers, I wonder how we get the Expo pass to get into the Expo to fix it.  LOL

ETA:  They are under my account since I registered them, so nevermind, I can get them.


----------



## Bree

Is there supposed to be a QR code on the pass?


----------



## RunDopey

Two Dopeys:
20327 - POT 3:40
21879 - No POT, estimate 4:00-4:30

Run Saturday was 85 degrees, Sunday was 22 with wind chill.  It was warm here all December.  Garmin reports 75% heat acclimated.

Please let me know what is needed to get added to the list, if not too late.  Challenging end of the year for us.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Here in northern Georgia, we had a good 4 hours of howling winds as the front came through, and a mix of sleet, snow, and rain around 4 am. Warming up and mostly dry streets by now, but not a lot of sleep with all the noise and wondering if any trees were coming down.



No kidding.  We are in Johns Creek and unfortunately had a tree come down on the cars last night.  Mine only lost a side mirror.  Waiting for tree people to cut it off my DW's car to see how bad that is (can only see winshield smashed at this point).  Not quite how I wanted to spend the money "saved" from having to cancel my MW weekend trip.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Bree said:


> Also want to mention the first corral usually closes 30 minutes before the race and is brought to the start line. The other corrals start staging and following soon after. I can’t tell you how many elbows I’ve been hit with, toes stepped on and times I have been shoved by people trying to force their way up to their corral from a later corral all because they didn’t show up on time.


Very good to know


----------



## jrsharp21

Check in pass saved!


----------



## fatmanatee

luv2cheer92 said:


> It's also a looooong walk to the corrals for the half and full that i feel a lot of first timers don't realize.


Arno’s 2020 marathon vid shows this. He was out the door at 2:15 (!!!), so he could be at the front of the line, and the vid shows him in a waiting area before the corrals, and once they opened that up it was a full-on sprint to the actual corral. It definitely looked like a long trip over.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Bree said:


> Is there supposed to be a QR code on the pass?


Mine does not have one— it just says to screenshot to save the photo. I wish that the Disney apps did not log me out all of the time. It seems like the tracking page is having me re log in every time I open it too. That will be annoying on race day if I want to track the balloon ladies.


----------



## luv2cheer92

fatmanatee said:


> Arno’s 2020 marathon vid shows this. He was out the door at 2:15 (!!!), so he could be at the front of the line, and the vid shows him in a waiting area before the corrals, and once they opened that up it was a full-on sprint to the actual corral. It definitely looked like a long trip over.


I measured it one year, from where I got dropped off from the bus to my corral was a little over a mile.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Onceuponamarathon said:


> How did I miss this!?  What do you need from me to get added? Is it too late to join lol


Link



Jimbo027 said:


> Marathon only, 79xx. (POT 1:39 for half submitted at registration) BUT a mid November 2021 registration.   Hoping that not put in back



I've seen it go both ways, but when you register after the POT date you will have a high bib number because the other numbers have been assigned.  It is not immediately indicative that you'll be in the last starting group.  In the past, if you submitted a useable POT (within the original guidelines) then you would be seeded correctly "IF the starting group wasn't already full".  That quoted language doesn't really fly these days because they don't corral runners by a set number anymore but the language remains as an "out" for them.  But I have seen data to say some runners were placed correctly and others were not recently when registering after the POT deadline.  Like others have said, bring all your info to runner relations and hopefully they'll be able to help seed you correctly there.


----------



## GreatLakes

Well, I have my pass which shows my shirt size, bib number, and that I signed the waiver but unless it is in white text on a white background I don't see a corral placement.  Am I mistaken that that was supposed to be on the expo pass or do we wait until the expo for that?


----------



## ValW

Dopey: Bib # 208xx - Estimated: 5:01 - 5:30 / Platinum runDisney Club member


----------



## luv2cheer92

GreatLakes said:


> Well, I have my pass which shows my shirt size, bib number, and that I signed the waiver but unless it is in white text on a white background I don't see a corral placement.  Am I mistaken that that was supposed to be on the expo pass or do we wait until the expo for that?


Not until the expo


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Won't be there to use it, but for data collection:

Goofy: 306XX (4:31-5:00)
10-K: 619XX (10:01-12:00 pace)


----------



## zfletch74

Dopey - 204XX POT: 3:44


----------



## GreatLakes

luv2cheer92 said:


> Not until the expo



Thanks.  One more question for the hive.  I seem to recall that there were instructions and a code on the back of the bib if you have MM, is that true?  I assume you can't add bibs in advance if you need more than just the bib number.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> Goofy: 309XX
> 
> I don’t remember what I submitted for an estimate and my registration is in the ether now.



Would you have put 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, or 6:30-7:00?  Or register after POT date?  Your number is the highest I've got so far and I have two at 308xx in 5:30-6:00 submissions.


----------



## PrincessV

Here in west central FL a cold front is blowing in right now: started at 60* and dropping all day into the 40s tonight… but warming steadily tomorrow and Wed and back near 80 by Thurs. 
#OhFlorida


----------



## luv2cheer92

DopeyBadger said:


> Would you have put 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, or 6:30-7:00?  Or register after POT date?  Your number is the highest I've got so far and I have two at 308xx in 5:30-6:00 submissions.


I know you are not super magical (but you are), but is it looking like those that put 5:30-6 are going to be in S6? I feel like those of us that put that have super high numbers. I would have expected there to be more for the slower two time slots. But I'm guessing a lot of people probably just put the fastest non POT time.


----------



## steph0808

Marathon, bib 6XX, POT 1:53 half.

As I was reading this thread, my expo pass came in!


----------



## AJruns

10K 610XX 8:01-10:00 pace
M 15XX est 4-4:30

fully freaking out in anticipation/anxiety- was awake from 3-5am (no, no one canceled a dining reservation then ) and then dreamt I lost my friend’s dog


----------



## DopeyBadger

luv2cheer92 said:


> I know you are not super magical (but you are), but is it looking like those that put 5:30-6 are going to be in S6? I feel like those of us that put that have super high numbers. I would have expected there to be more for the slower two time slots. But I'm guessing a lot of people probably just put the fastest non POT time.



It was my expectation that about 30% of M runners and 40% of HM runners put the highest non-POT estimate (this still remains to be seen).  With that being said, if you put 5:30-6:00, I'm estimating s4.  The release times will be staggered by the rate of runners.  So it's looking like some corrals will be quite large and others small.  I had assumed prior that s3 would be 4:30-5:00 and 5:00-5:30.  But this bib number data looks to me like 6:00-6:30 and 6:30-7:00 is where the combo should occur.  If that happens then 5:30-6:00 will be s5 with something like a 9-15 min head start on the balloon ladies.

Here's where we currently stand:



There are only 1500+100+800 (~2400) bibs that put 6:00-7:00 as an estimate as it stands now.  That's about 15% of the field for something that used to make up 30% of the field on average when in year's past they had the opportunity to put 5:30-6:00 if they truly wanted to.


----------



## BKostecki

Does anyone have experience driving from Port Orleans (Riverside) to the races?  I’m starting to  second-guess the bus transportation, but looking at the road closure map, it’s hard to tell whether it’s a direct shot to the EPCOT parking lot, like it should be, or if I’d need to head west on Buena Vista Drive, then take World Drive north and “follow the signs”, which would likely take a lot longer than I’d want it to. Any advice?


----------



## Dis5150

If we are running more than one race (more than one registration), do you need the pass for each race or will just one work? I only have the 10k one, but not for the half.


----------



## Philo2020

Dopey 206XX with a 1:53 HM POT


----------



## JoRo16

DopeyBadger said:


> It was my expectation that about 30% of M runners and 40% of HM runners put the highest non-POT estimate (this still remains to be seen).  With that being said, if you put 5:30-6:00, I'm estimating s4.  The release times will be staggered by the rate of runners.  So it's looking like some corrals will be quite large and others small.  I had assumed prior that s3 would be 4:30-5:00 and 5:00-5:30.  But this bib number data looks to me like 6:00-6:30 and 6:30-7:00 is where the combo should occur.  If that happens then 5:30-6:00 will be s5 with something like a 9-15 min head start on the balloon ladies.
> 
> Here's where we currently stand:
> 
> View attachment 635541
> 
> There are only 1500+100+800 (~2400) bibs that put 6:00-7:00 as an estimate as it stands now.  That's about 15% of the field for something that used to make up 30% of the field on average when in year's past they had the opportunity to put 5:30-6:00 if they truly wanted to.


So what does that mean if I'm 209xx? Do I not exist?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dopey 26XXX I think estimated finish was between 5:31 and 6:00 hours, but I don't remember. May have been first no proof of time.


----------



## fatmanatee

JoRo16 said:


> So what does that mean if I'm 209xx? Do I not exist?


That means you've gotta add your data so DB can fill that gap on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

BKostecki said:


> Does anyone have experience driving from Port Orleans (Riverside) to the races?  I’m starting to  second-guess the bus transportation, but looking at the road closure map, it’s hard to tell whether it’s a direct shot to the EPCOT parking lot, like it should be, or if I’d need to head west on Buena Vista Drive, then take World Drive north and “follow the signs”, which would likely take a lot longer than I’d want it to. Any advice?


Epcot Center Drive is closed at Buena Vista (that is where the corrals are for the half and full).  the only way to go will be Buena Vista to World Drive, which will put you in with the rest of traffic, so leave early.


----------



## JoRo16

fatmanatee said:


> That means you've gotta add your data so DB can fill that gap on the spreadsheet.


Dopey 209xx, submitted a half time of 1:55. Technically that was not good enough for a POT but I went for the chance anyways.


----------



## BKostecki

Mr. Drauer said:


> Epcot Center Drive is closed at Buena Vista (that is where the corrals are for the half and full).  the only way to go will be Buena Vista to World Drive, which will put you in with the rest of traffic, so leave early.


Thanks @Mr. Drauer!  So, would that be the same for the 5 and 10K? Will Epcot Center Drive be closed those days too?


----------



## RunWI1265

240XX 
dopey 
4:31-5:00


----------



## ChipNDale86

Dopey 204xx - POT: 3:45 full


----------



## Mr. Drauer

BKostecki said:


> Thanks @Mr. Drauer!  So, would that be the same for the 5 and 10K? Will Epcot Center Drive be closed those days too?


for the 5K, for sure it will be open.  For the 10K, depending on the time, parts near the epcot entrance are closed.  THe corrals are in the Epcot parking lot for 5 and 10 races, not on the road.


----------



## Jimbo027

Thankyou,  fingers crossed.  
----------------------

I've seen it go both ways, but when you register after the POT date you will have a high bib number because the other numbers have been assigned.  It is not immediately indicative that you'll be in the last starting group.  In the past, if you submitted a useable POT (within the original guidelines) then you would be seeded correctly "IF the starting group wasn't already full".  That quoted language doesn't really fly these days because they don't corral runners by a set number anymore but the language remains as an "out" for them.  But I have seen data to say some runners were placed correctly and others were not recently when registering after the POT deadline.  Like others have said, bring all your info to runner relations and hopefully they'll be able to help seed you correctly there.
[/QUOTE]


Thankyou


----------



## kidmd

Dopey 258xx  5:31-6:00


----------



## BKostecki

Mr. Drauer said:


> for the 5K, for sure it will be open.  For the 10K, depending on the time, parts near the epcot entrance are closed.  THe corrals are in the Epcot parking lot for 5 and 10 races, not on the road.


Great! Thanks again @Mr. Drauer! I might as well give driving a shot on Thursday morning and see how it goes.


----------



## The Expert

I'm on a FB group with Club rD members who are reporting bib numbers they were given with Platinum/Gold status. Would that be useful for your spreadsheet @DopeyBadger or do you want to keep the data to the DIS? Happy to DM you the numbers being reported there if it helps.


----------



## Dis5150

Dis5150 said:


> If we are running more than one race (more than one registration), do you need the pass for each race or will just one work? I only have the 10k one, but not for the half.


Never mind, found it lol!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

It is starting to get real...
1. Last run yesterday while it was still warm, before last night's cold front
2. Expo check-in downloaded
3. Checking my running costumes and gear, double-checking against the checklist. 
Do I need any more gel packs?  [Throws another pack in the suitcase, as if the 8000+ calories worth already in there isn't enough]
Do I have enough socks?  [Throws more in, along with the rest of my moisture-wicking clothes]
Running shoes?  Both running pairs, plus the backup pair, plus my regular walking-around sneakers...

Two days from wondering why the car seems to be riding a little low in the back.....


----------



## PrincessV

Okay, we’ve got waivers and expo passes… IT’S TIME TO SHOW US THE “FREE” RACE SHIRTS, rD!!!


----------



## Bree

It seems to work when entered in the email notification box for runner tracking.


----------



## Kitty-chan

PrincessV said:


> Okay, we’ve got waivers and expo passes… IT’S TIME TO SHOW US THE “FREE” RACE SHIRTS, rD!!!


Yes please! Also I'm hoping there will be a Dooney . . .


----------



## jrsharp21

BKostecki said:


> Does anyone have experience driving from Port Orleans (Riverside) to the races?  I’m starting to  second-guess the bus transportation, but looking at the road closure map, it’s hard to tell whether it’s a direct shot to the EPCOT parking lot, like it should be, or if I’d need to head west on Buena Vista Drive, then take World Drive north and “follow the signs”, which would likely take a lot longer than I’d want it to. Any advice?



I am staying at POR for the half and full. I asked the same question. Here is a great response I received.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2022.3813998/post-63637160


----------



## Dopey 2020

Bree said:


> It seems to work when entered in the email notification box for runner tracking.
> 
> View attachment 635559
> View attachment 635560



Great tip! Hopefully it works like it used to, my wife was tracking me at Wine and Dine and the email notifications were delayed or non existent. Missed me running by for the 10K


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Bree said:


> It seems to work when entered in the email notification box for runner tracking.
> 
> View attachment 635559
> View attachment 635560



Hi Bree! Which app are you using for this? I know I used something in 2020 for text notifications but I can't remember what I used.


----------



## achang2001

Any recommendations on driving route from Saratoga Springs on marathon morning?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Dopey bib #243xx, est time 5:00-5:30 (absolutely not happening!  I was apparently not thinking clearly at registration! ) I’ll probably be moving back to start with my sister for the marathon at least but am afraid she might be in the last group. Her Dopey bib is #264xx but I don’t know what she put as a time (maybe 6:00-6:30 but idk)

Things are getting real and I’m constantly back and forth between excited, nervous, terrified and thinking I’m completely out of my mind! We’re scheduled to leave early tomorrow morning.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

PrincessV said:


> Okay, we’ve got waivers and expo passes… IT’S TIME TO SHOW US THE “FREE” RACE SHIRTS, rD!!!


I feel like we can already guess the designs based off the artwork on the website for the virtual events, but want to know colors!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

achang2001 said:


> Any recommendations on driving route from Saratoga Springs on marathon morning?


same as for Port Orleans or OKW - you have to take Buena Vista to World Drive.   Epcot Center is closed north of Buena Vista for the corrals.  But go early - the traffic will really back up on World as it is only a one lane ramp to Epcot.


----------



## kps7795

My marathon bib number is 1427.  Unfortunately, I don't have a frame of reference.  Is this a late start or a middle of the road start?  Does anyone like DopeyBadger have an idea what time I will potentially start running?


----------



## lookingforsunshine

PrincessV said:


> IT’S TIME TO SHOW US THE “FREE” RACE SHIRTS, rD!!!


When do they usually show these? I was hoping to see them before I leave (Thursday) so I can plan outfits around them haha.


----------



## Bree

PeppercornElvis said:


> Hi Bree! Which app are you using for this? I know I used something in 2020 for text notifications but I can't remember what I used.



The Disney runner tracking. It only gives email or Twitter for runner updates. I saw this on FB so I tried it. I entered my mobile number plus the carrier extension in the email notification field and it seems to work.

https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2022#/tracker


----------



## akrosie

We tried one last time, and DH was able to sign his waiver. If you’ve had that hassle it might be worth another try. And it looks like our flights are flying, after a week of 50/50 cancellations. After all this stress, the running may be the easy part. We hope to make HH‘s and DATW, even though I am one of the devoted readers, seldom posters.


----------



## GollyGadget

Bree said:


> It seems to work when entered in the email notification box for runner tracking.
> 
> View attachment 635559
> View attachment 635560



FYI Verizon is phonenumber@vtext.com.


----------



## luv2cheer92

lookingforsunshine said:


> When do they usually show these? I was hoping to see them before I leave (Thursday) so I can plan outfits around them haha.


They might release them tomorrow, I believe that is when they usually do it. But you will definitely see them Wednesday since runners will be able to pick them up at the expo that day.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Bree said:


> The Disney runner tracking. It only gives email or Twitter for runner updates. I saw this on FB so I tried it. I entered my mobile number plus the carrier extension in the email notification field and it seems to work.
> 
> https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2022#/tracker



Thanks! I just tried that and it worked perfectly! As @GollyGadget said above, the Verizon extension is @vtext.com


----------



## DocAlan02

Marathon bib 3xx. PoT 4 hours or less.


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> My marathon bib number is 1427.  Unfortunately, I don't have a frame of reference.  Is this a late start or a middle of the road start?  Does anyone like DopeyBadger have an idea what time I will potentially start running?



Look a page or 2 back. @DopeyBadger put up a spreadsheet with estimated start groups based on bib numbers.


----------



## fatmanatee

lookingforsunshine said:


> When do they usually show these? I was hoping to see them before I leave (Thursday) so I can plan outfits around them haha.


I was under the impression that the shirt colors would match the background of the logos shown on the virtual races page. We’ll find out soon enough though.


----------



## Herding_Cats

fatmanatee said:


> I was under the impression that the shirt colors would match the background of the logos shown on the virtual races page. We’ll find out soon enough though.


That's how it was for W&D weekend.  Shirts were the logos/artwork from the website.  Background color of the design was the shirt color.


----------



## Sleepy425

Dopey here gets lost every vacation. So if anyone sees him on the 10k course he belongs to me and knows my phone number


----------



## hotblooded

Herding_Cats said:


> That's how it was for W&D weekend.  Shirts were the logos/artwork from the website.  Background color of the design was the shirt color.


Yessss! I’ve been waiting for a purple Half Marathon shirt since 2012.


----------



## GreatLakes

fatmanatee said:


> I was under the impression that the shirt colors would match the background of the logos shown on the virtual races page. We’ll find out soon enough though.



That is my guess though my favorite shirts were the white ones I got between 2006 and 2011.


----------



## PrincessV

lookingforsunshine said:


> When do they usually show these? I was hoping to see them before I leave (Thursday) so I can plan outfits around them haha.


Sometimes the day before the expo, and sometimes not until the first day of the expo. Never early enough!


----------



## JamieDen

Marathon self & friend: 35xx & 36xx 4:31-5:00, no POT


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I have bib 39XX for the marathon. I can't remember what I estimated my time to be. I think I just took a wild guess but I was probably being optimistic. 

Does this mean I'm NOT going to be in the last (or close to it) corral? I can't tell how many bibs there are. Training didn't go as I'd hoped and I'm going to be hard-pressed to even finish, so I need all the time I can get to stay ahead of the balloon ladies. But on the other hand, I don't want to get in the way of the better runners by starting in a corral I don't deserve.

If it is the case that I'm undeservedly in the wrong corral, would it be ethical to start at the back anyway, or are there any tips for slower runners staying out of the way of the faster runners so I don't hold others up? I'm kind of on the fence about what is the right thing to do.


----------



## GollyGadget

hotblooded said:


> Yessss! I’ve been waiting for a purple Half Marathon shirt since 2012.


I hope that's purple  It looked grayish to me and that is not nearly as fun of a color.


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Expert said:


> I'm on a FB group with Club rD members who are reporting bib numbers they were given with Platinum/Gold status. Would that be useful for your spreadsheet @DopeyBadger or do you want to keep the data to the DIS? Happy to DM you the numbers being reported there if it helps.



It wouldn't be of help.  I believe the Platinum members will be in s2 regardless of number.  But @ValW's number is a fringe s1 value despite no POT.



kps7795 said:


> My marathon bib number is 1427.  Unfortunately, I don't have a frame of reference.  Is this a late start or a middle of the road start?  Does anyone like DopeyBadger have an idea what time I will potentially start running?



Based on the data collected thus far that appears to be in s2 of six starting groups.  Starting time estimate is 5:07 to 5:20 assuming on time start of 5:00am and balloon ladies at 6:00am.



1GoldenSun said:


> I have bib 39XX for the marathon. I can't remember what I estimated my time to be. I think I just took a wild guess but I was probably being optimistic.
> 
> Does this mean I'm NOT going to be in the last (or close to it) corral? I can't tell how many bibs there are. Training didn't go as I'd hoped and I'm going to be hard-pressed to even finish, so I need all the time I can get to stay ahead of the balloon ladies. But on the other hand, I don't want to get in the way of the better runners by starting in a corral I don't deserve.
> 
> If it is the case that I'm undeservedly in the wrong corral, would it be ethical to start at the back anyway, or are there any tips for slower runners staying out of the way of the faster runners so I don't hold others up? I'm kind of on the fence about what is the right thing to do.



You likely put 4:30-5:00 based on your bib number.  You will likely be in s3.  Your start time is estimated to be 5:20-5:38am vs the balloon ladies of 6:00am.


----------



## btk2333

1GoldenSun said:


> I have bib 39XX for the marathon. I can't remember what I estimated my time to be. I think I just took a wild guess but I was probably being optimistic.
> 
> Does this mean I'm NOT going to be in the last (or close to it) corral? I can't tell how many bibs there are. Training didn't go as I'd hoped and I'm going to be hard-pressed to even finish, so I need all the time I can get to stay ahead of the balloon ladies. But on the other hand, I don't want to get in the way of the better runners by starting in a corral I don't deserve.
> 
> If it is the case that I'm undeservedly in the wrong corral, would it be ethical to start at the back anyway, or are there any tips for slower runners staying out of the way of the faster runners so I don't hold others up? I'm kind of on the fence about what is the right thing to do.



so first of all it is very courteous of you to even think about this

we don’t know for sure what your coral will be yet but I think it is safe to say that you won’t be in the last corral with the bib number.

you can always start in a later corral if you would feel more comfortable; however, if it were me, I would start in your assigned corral and just make sure to move over when walking and be courteous to people passing you.

it will be a congested course at times regardless and I doubt you will be the only one running at your pace even if you start in a faster coral than you think you deserve.

my biggest tip- would be that if you start in a faster coral, make sure you don’t burn yourself out trying to keep up with people who are going to finish at a significantly faster pace.  I have done that before and it’s no fun to run a super fast first half and then struggle the second half because you burned yourself out!

whatever choice you make- just make sure to have fun!


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Expert said:


> I'm on a FB group with Club rD members who are reporting bib numbers they were given with Platinum/Gold status. Would that be useful for your spreadsheet @DopeyBadger or do you want to keep the data to the DIS? Happy to DM you the numbers being reported there if it helps.


On second hand, yes please send.  I’ll use it if I find it interesting.

Im hoping to finish the file tonight.


----------



## ValW

DopeyBadger said:


> On second hand, yes please send.  I’ll use it if I find it interesting.
> 
> Im hoping to finish the file tonight.



So far, it looks like Platinum members are all 207xx to 208xx regardless of estimated time (anywhere from 4:00 to 6:30 *edited).


----------



## 1GoldenSun

DopeyBadger said:


> You likely put 4:30-5:00 based on your bib number. You will likely be in s3. Your start time is estimated to be 5:20-5:38am vs the balloon ladies of 6:00am.





btk2333 said:


> so first of all it is very courteous of you to even think about this
> 
> we don’t know for sure what your coral will be yet but I think it is safe to say that you won’t be in the last corral with the bib number.
> 
> you can always start in a later corral if you would feel more comfortable; however, if it were me, I would start in your assigned corral and just make sure to move over when walking and be courteous to people passing you.
> 
> it will be a congested course at times regardless and I doubt you will be the only one running at your pace even if you start in a faster coral than you think you deserve.
> 
> my biggest tip- would be that if you start in a faster coral, make sure you don’t burn yourself out trying to keep up with people who are going to finish at a significantly faster pace. I have done that before and it’s no fun to run a super fast first half and then struggle the second half because you burned yourself out!
> 
> whatever choice you make- just make sure to have fun!



Wow, I don't think even at my most optimistic I thought I could finish in under 5 hours. I must have made a mistake.

As much as that extra time sure would help, I don't think I'd feel comfortable up there with those faster runners. I WOULD feel pressured to keep up somewhat so as not to be in the way, and in the end it would probably hurt me more than it would help me.


----------



## The Expert

Some character stop and course entertainment signage is starting to show up! Stolen from a FB group: 

. .


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Would you have put 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, or 6:30-7:00?  Or register after POT date?  Your number is the highest I've got so far and I have two at 308xx in 5:30-6:00 submissions.



I registered day of, included a sub-4 marathon time and I think estimated 4:00-4:30, but I can’t be certain.


----------



## The Expert

DopeyBadger said:


> On second hand, yes please send.  I’ll use it if I find it interesting.
> 
> Im hoping to finish the file tonight.



I was going to be shocked if you wanted LESS data! DMing you...


----------



## The Expert

ValW said:


> So far, it looks like Platinum members are all 207xx to 208xx regardless of estimated time (anywhere from 4:00 to 6:30 *edited).



That's what I'm seeing too.


----------



## Kitty-chan

1GoldenSun said:


> Wow, I don't think even at my most optimistic I thought I could finish in under 5 hours. I must have made a mistake.
> 
> As much as that extra time sure would help, I don't think I'd feel comfortable up there with those faster runners. I WOULD feel pressured to keep up somewhat so as not to be in the way, and in the end it would probably hurt me more than it would help me.


If you don't need the extra buffer ahead of the balloon ladies, starting in the corral closer to people running at your pace will probably be better for your morale. It's no fun being passed by everybody! I've been there for sure!

But on the other hand, if you DO need that extra buffer, absolutely take it. No guilt!


----------



## luv2cheer92

The Expert said:


> Some character stop and course entertainment signage is starting to show up! Stolen from a FB group:
> 
> View attachment 635588. View attachment 635589. View attachment 635590


Am I the only one laughing at "Joke Signs".


----------



## camaker

luv2cheer92 said:


> Am I the only one laughing at "Joke Signs".



They literally do put out signs with jokes on them.  I think it’s usually in pairs. The question is on the first sign and the punch line is on the 2nd.


----------



## luv2cheer92

camaker said:


> They literally do put out signs with jokes on them.  I think it’s usually in pairs. The question is on the first sign and the punch line is on the 2nd.


Oh I know, thats always my favorite part. I just chuckled at how they had a sign to label that part of the course.


----------



## The Expert

Too bad the joke signs are on that congested path from HS to Boardwalk! I'll be sure to stay right so I can see them.


----------



## rubybutt

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Dopey bib #243xx, est time 5:00-5:30 (absolutely not happening!  I was apparently not thinking clearly at registration! ) I’ll probably be moving back to start with my sister for the marathon at least but am afraid she might be in the last group. Her Dopey bib is #264xx but I don’t know what she put as a time (maybe 6:00-6:30 but idk)
> 
> Things are getting real and I’m constantly back and forth between excited, nervous, terrified and thinking I’m completely out of my mind! We’re scheduled to leave early tomorrow morning.


are you me?


----------



## GollyGadget

The Expert said:


> Some character stop and course entertainment signage is starting to show up! Stolen from a FB group:
> 
> View attachment 635588. View attachment 635589. View attachment 635590


Thanks for sharing! I hope I get to meet Clarabelle!


----------



## marty3d

Dopey 233XX 
And I’m here! Long travel day but no flight cancellations!


----------



## ReginaMBK

I have been absent on here a long time! 3xx for the full with a 1:42 HM POT.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ValW said:


> So far, it looks like Platinum members are all 207xx to 208xx regardless of estimated time (anywhere from 4:00 to 6:30 *edited).



Good info.  My guess is that is either the backend of s1 (POT) or front end of s2 (4:00-4:30).  It's interesting to balance this against @JoRo16's value of 209xx with a very close 1:55 HM (about 75 seconds from the cutoff rD told me).  So I think that tells us that these 207xx numbers are probably the front end of s2.  Interesting nonetheless.  

Correct me if I'm wrong.  For Wine and Dine your bib number made it appear you were in a different starting group, but the actual assignment ended up being s2.  Is that right?  This would seem different in that now your bib number better matches what we believe to be your group assignment despite your registration time otherwise.



lhermiston said:


> I registered day of, included a sub-4 marathon time and I think estimated 4:00-4:30, but I can’t be certain.



Something definitely seems up.  So mentally, I'd prepare to have to go to Runner's Relations.  With that high of number, the assumption is the POT didn't get accepted and you've been assigned s6.


----------



## Bree

And straight up denial received from RunDisney. No offer for refund to gift card. I got the too bad so sad form letter.

_*We hope there will be a way for you to participate in the event you are registered for but understand if this is not possible. As a reminder, race registrations are non-refundable and cannot be transferred to another individual or another weekend. Please accept our sincere apologies for any disappointment.*_

I had a feeling it was coming so I packed all my race gear this morning. I know I can easily get through the 5K and probably the 10K. I’ll make the call when to tap out for the 1/2 and full once I’m on the course.

ETA: Took 10 days to get a response.


----------



## Herding_Cats

GollyGadget said:


> Thanks for sharing! I hope I get to meet Clarabelle!


SAME!  My 2yo is currently fan-girling over “clarabelle COWwwwwwww?!” so a pic will be a must.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

The Expert said:


> Some character stop


Tigger!!! Sadly I’ll be too slow to comfortably stop.


----------



## Kerry1957

Bree said:


> And straight up denial received from RunDisney. No offer for refund to gift card. I got the too bad so sad form letter.
> 
> _*We hope there will be a way for you to participate in the event you are registered for but understand if this is not possible. As a reminder, race registrations are non-refundable and cannot be transferred to another individual or another weekend. Please accept our sincere apologies for any disappointment.*_
> 
> I had a feeling it was coming so I packed all my race gear this morning. I know I can easily get through the 5K and probably the 10K. I’ll make the call when to tap out for the 1/2 and full once I’m on the course.
> 
> ETA: Took 10 days to get a response.


There are not very many more ways that a company can infuriate their customers than to be totally inconsistent in their policies. Unfortunately, runDisney has demonstrated their complete lack of business acumen. They were never great, but they were never before this poor.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Good info.  My guess is that is either the backend of s1 (POT) or front end of s2 (4:00-4:30).  It's interesting to balance this against @JoRo16's value of 209xx with a very close 1:55 HM (about 75 seconds from the cutoff rD told me).  So I think that tells us that these 207xx numbers are probably the front end of s2.  Interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.  For Wine and Dine your bib number made it appear you were in a different starting group, but the actual assignment ended up being s2.  Is that right?  This would seem different in that now your bib number better matches what we believe to be your group assignment despite your registration time otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Something definitely seems up.  So mentally, I'd prepare to have to go to Runner's Relations.  With that high of number, the assumption is the POT didn't get accepted and you've been assigned s6.



I figured. Unfortunately, I don’t have any screen shots showing I entered a POT.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

fatmanatee said:


> Arno’s 2020 marathon vid shows this. He was out the door at 2:15 (!!!), so he could be at the front of the line, and the vid shows him in a waiting area before the corrals, and once they opened that up it was a full-on sprint to the actual corral. It definitely looked like a long trip over.



I loved Arno's videos!  Is it totally creepy that I tried to look him up in runner tracking to see if he'd be there this week?


----------



## Bree

Kerry1957 said:


> There are not very many more ways that a company can infuriate their customers than to be totally inconsistent in their policies. Unfortunately, runDisney has demonstrated their complete lack of business acumen. They were never great, but they were never before this poor.


It’s very true. Not consistent at all. I’ll do the best I can. I might as well DNF and get whatever medals I can. No sense in completely throwing the money away. I’ll get the race shirts and the bibs. This trip will mostly decompressing by myself after a rough few months and spending some time with DH for part of the trip. My FIL passed away Christmas morning. He had been sick for awhile and had been hoping he’d get well enough to make the flight from Maine to FL to see our new house, equine facility, see my daughter compete in a horse show and go to AK. Sadly it never happened, but I have a day planned at AK in his honor this week.


----------



## garneska

@Bree sorry to hear about your FIL. that is rough on Christmas morning.  good thoughts going out to you and your family.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Condolences @Bree.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2022 Marathon Weekend - DIS List FINAL version*

Alright, everyone here is the final version of the DIS List (with that being said if some stragglers come in I can still do the calcs for you).  Some key differences in this version vs the previous.

-Based on the bib numbers I've done some recalculating of starting times of groups.
-I've separated 4:30-5:00 and 5:00-5:30, and instead combined 6:00-6:30 and 6:30-7:00 based on the bib numbers.

I'm making a lot of assumptions in this document and making my best educated guesses.  So don't hold me to these predictions, but use it as a living document in the moment for assistance.

Excited for you all!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Herding_Cats

Thanks again @DopeyBadger for all you do in organizing all of this data for us!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> *2022 Marathon Weekend - DIS List FINAL version*
> 
> Alright, everyone here is the final version of the DIS List (with that being said if some stragglers come in I can still do the calcs for you).  Some key differences in this version vs the previous.
> 
> -Based on the bib numbers I've done some recalculating of starting times of groups.
> -I've separated 4:30-5:00 and 5:00-5:30, and instead combined 6:00-6:30 and 6:30-7:00 based on the bib numbers.
> 
> I'm making a lot of assumptions in this document and making my best educated guesses.  So don't hold me to these predictions, but use it as a living document in the moment for assistance.
> 
> Excited for you all!  Have a great weekend!



Thanks Billy, as always.

Unofficial post-race celebration will be parking lot beers. Look for me or @Mr Drauer. We’ll give @FFigawi a call after the full.


----------



## fatmanatee

gosalyn_mallard said:


> I loved Arno's videos!  Is it totally creepy that I tried to look him up in runner tracking to see if he'd be there this week?


Definitely not, I was hoping he might be there, if I ran into him I would have liked to thank him bc his vids convinced me to do Dopey.


----------



## Novatrix

Goofy  300XX  POT 1:48:23 for a Half


----------



## MissLiss279

lhermiston said:


> I figured. Unfortunately, I don’t have any screen shots showing I entered a POT.


If you go into your runDisney account and look at your marathon weekend registration info, you can see the POT area (or at least I can on mine).


----------



## JoRo16

DopeyBadger said:


> Good info.  My guess is that is either the backend of s1 (POT) or front end of s2 (4:00-4:30).  It's interesting to balance this against @JoRo16's value of 209xx with a very close 1:55 HM (about 75 seconds from the cutoff rD told me).  So I think that tells us that these 207xx numbers are probably the front end of s2.  Interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.  For Wine and Dine your bib number made it appear you were in a different starting group, but the actual assignment ended up being s2.  Is that right?  This would seem different in that now your bib number better matches what we believe to be your group assignment despite your registration time otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Something definitely seems up.  So mentally, I'd prepare to have to go to Runner's Relations.  With that high of number, the assumption is the POT didn't get accepted and you've been assigned s6.


Happy to help throw everything off.


----------



## lhermiston

MissLiss279 said:


> If you go into your runDisney account and look at your marathon weekend registration info, you can see the POT area (or at least I can on mine).
> View attachment 635626



Thanks for the advice, but my registration disappeared weeks ago. Just one more chat to have with runner relations on Friday.


----------



## Drewferin

lhermiston said:


> Thanks for the advice, but my registration disappeared weeks ago. Just one more chat to have with runner relations on Friday.


Don't feel bad as my Dopey registration also disappeared after following the instructions to de-link it from my wife's account.  I'll be in that amazing short line (Eye roll) with you to sort out the waiver signing.


----------



## MissLiss279

lhermiston said:


> Thanks for the advice, but my registration disappeared weeks ago. Just one more chat to have with runner relations on Friday.


Oh yeah….


----------



## jele30

Things are getting real now!  Dopey x 2: 262XX for both.  5:30-6:00 for time estimate.


----------



## opusone

As other folks have experienced, I also received the urgent email today about the waiver for my daughter (registration disappeared when I tried to transfer it to her account).  I decided to reply to the email, and surprisingly they responded same day, although nothing we didn't already know...



> Dear runDisney Guest,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us regarding the upcoming 2022 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend. We are excited that you will be joining us!
> 
> I understand you are having issues with your waiver and registration--not to worry! Please know that if you received a confirmation email at the time of race registration, you are successfully registered for the race.
> 
> For assistance with your waiver and runDisney account, please visit the check in solutions counter at the _run_Disney Health & Fitness Expo to sign your waiver for the race. Complimentary physical waivers will be available for your convenience.
> 
> It may interest you to know during the remainder of this event weekend, the Expo will be available:
> 
> Wednesday, January 5, 2022 from 10:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. EST
> Thursday, January 6, 2022 from 12:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. EST
> Friday, January 7, 2022 from 10:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. EST
> Saturday, January 8, 2022 from 11:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. EST
> We appreciate your patience and look forward to seeing you soon!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George
> runDisney


----------



## cburnett11

gosalyn_mallard said:


> I loved Arno's videos!  Is it totally creepy that I tried to look him up in runner tracking to see if he'd be there this week?





fatmanatee said:


> Definitely not, I was hoping he might be there, if I ran into him I would have liked to thank him bc his vids convinced me to do Dopey.



He posted online recently that he would not be attending the WDW marathon this year.


----------



## kevin75

Hello Friends!  My wife and I will be running our first runDisney race on Friday morning (10K!!) and have a couple of questions for the running vets....

1.  We will have to go through the runner relations line at the expo because they lost my wife's digital waiver.  We arrive late Wed. night and are planning to go to MK first on Thursday with plans to leave about 4pm to get an Uber/Lyft over to WWoS.  Do you think that is enough time to do everything that we need to do at the expo or how much time should we allow?

2.  On Friday morning, we will bus over to Epcot from Pop.  We are thinking that we may want to wear some warm up pants while we wait for the race to start but change into shorts closer to actual race time.  How late can we check our gear bag?


----------



## Carol_




----------



## lookingforsunshine

kevin75 said:


> 2.  On Friday morning, we will bus over to Epcot from Pop.  We are thinking that we may want to wear some warm up pants while we wait for the race to start but change into shorts closer to actual race time.  How late can we check our gear bag?



I don’t know about gear bag check, but if you wear throwaway warm up pants (I just got a cheap pair from Walmart for my first RD race), you can just leave them on the side of the course and Disney will donate them.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Wow!  Spend the day at Epcot and then check DIS after returning and v find yourself behind by like 15 pages!  

@Bree so sorry for your loss!

@DopeyBadger this is likely too late.  But here ismy info:  214XX, I had no POT and listed my t time at 4:01-4:30.

Safe travels all!


----------



## AJruns

*not a true veteran, but chiming in because I am also doing the 10k and coming from Pop (and I can’t sleep ). In 2020 I almost missed my corral because I forgot part of my costume in my bag, so I know it’s available late, but being rushed was terrible and I definitely recommend a throwaway layer if you need warmth after the bus.

I heard horror stories of crazy lines at previous expos, but both times I went I got lucky and the walk around the various parts of the complex to pick everything up was the longest amount of time- three separate areas very spread out, but with good signage and flow. I love looking at everything but doubt I was there for much over an hour. I think reports will start to come in soon of how it’s working with covid precautions as people start picking up on Weds.


----------



## NewYKRunner

Well we made it to Orlando. First plane went mechanical yesterday and instead of flying to Calgary on another plane the next day and not make the connection to Orlando, we had WestJet fly us to Edmonton. Then we rented a car to drive to Calgary where we had the airport hotel and testing booked to be ready for todays flight. A lot of cancelled flights on the departures/arrivals boards in the airports. The things you do to make a race I guess?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

AJruns said:


> I heard horror stories of crazy lines at previous expos, but both times I went I got lucky and the walk around the various parts of the complex to pick everything up was the longest amount of time- three separate areas very spread out, but with good signage and flow. I love looking at everything but doubt I was there for much over an hour. I think reports will start to come in soon of how it’s working with covid precautions as people start picking up on Weds.



Same. Even milling around and buying stuff, I was almost always in and out quickly. For me, the worst was getting there early on the first day-lines and a rush on merchandise. When I showed up later, got in fast and the merch was restocked and had a short line,


----------



## leholcomb

Dopey 245XX

Estimated: 5:01-5:30


----------



## anneeb

207xx Dopey est finish 4:00-4:30 no POT and platinum club runDisney


----------



## MissLiss279

So… yay…. My flight was canceled this morning. I found out right as I was about finished getting ready at 3:45am CT. Thankfully I was able to rebook for a flight about 40 minutes earlier, and I was planning on being at the airport really early (even though I have pre-check and it’s a smaller airport and security usually isn’t as bad as some of the larger airports). So now I’m sitting waiting to go! See you in Florida!

(Just received a FlightAware notice that the second flight of my trip just filed a departure plan… so hopefully that one will be good to go too )


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> So… yay…. My flight was canceled this morning. I found out right as I was about finished getting ready at 3:45am CT. Thankfully I was able to rebook for a flight about 40 minutes earlier, and I was planning on being at the airport really early (even though I have pre-check and it’s a smaller airport and security usually isn’t as bad as some of the larger airports). So now I’m sitting waiting to go! See you in Florida!
> 
> (Just received a FlightAware notice that the second flight of my trip just filed a departure plan… so hopefully that one will be good to go too )



Good luck!  I’m sitting here in a departure gate with my fingers crossed for an on time flight, too.


----------



## Oswald0827

MissLiss279 said:


> So… yay…. My flight was canceled this morning. I found out right as I was about finished getting ready at 3:45am CT. Thankfully I was able to rebook for a flight about 40 minutes earlier, and I was planning on being at the airport really early (even though I have pre-check and it’s a smaller airport and security usually isn’t as bad as some of the larger airports). So now I’m sitting waiting to go! See you in Florida!
> 
> (Just received a FlightAware notice that the second flight of my trip just filed a departure plan… so hopefully that one will be good to go too )



I'm glad the pixie dust magic started early and you were able to book another flight.


----------



## stitchsnk

While I am optimistic about my flight not being canceled - I received the confirmation email yesterday - New England has decided to flex its winter muscles and throw some snow into the forecast as I'm flying out on Friday morning....... Do Not Mess With Me!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Jason Bryer said:


> Southwest canceled my flight on Monday. I was able to get another on Monday but now have to transfer at Baltimore instead of flying direct.



What a 24 hours it has been. Southwest canceled my flight again and there was virtually nothing available. I was able to book a JetBlue flight. First time I have ever booked a flight and was on it within two hours. Thank goodness I was already packed and live very close to the airport. Needless to say, I'm writing this in my Pop Century room. Hope everyone manages to get here with all the flight issues.


----------



## PrincessV

@Bree I am so sorry for your loss. My mother died suddenly and unexpectedly in Aug. and it’s been a rough time since - please know I get it and am thinking of you. I hope your AK day is filled with fun, love, and comfort.


----------



## LilyJC

Phew, my pre-trip, covid world anxiety insomnia allowed me to catch up on this thread! Checked our flights out this morning on SWA after reading the posts on the past couple pages, and so far so good….

Dopey bibs for informational purposes (both 4:01-4:30 as we had no POT race):

Hubby: 211xx
Mine: 214xx 

Now onto the Genie+ thread to see if it functions similarly enough to Maxpass at DLR (RIP ) to be worth it.


----------



## 1lilspark

Safe travels to all the dopeys flying in today


----------



## GreatLakes

I've been checking my flight down every day and so far it has only been cancelled once.  I'm not sure that actually means anything but at least it feels like I'm doing something.


----------



## Kitty-chan

MissLiss279 said:


> (Just received a FlightAware notice that the second flight of my trip just filed a departure plan… so hopefully that one will be good to go too )


Thanks for mentioning that notice! I just signed up for a FlightAware alert for my flight on Thursday.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MB_Ellie said:


> Thanks for this informative thread! I've been following for a while but starting to get anxious about my flight this week. If all else fails, and I end up missing the expo, where exactly would I be able to pick up my bib the day of the half?



Not sure if you got your answer in the midst of yesterday's bib number bonanza.  I believe the location is where I put the black "X" on the image below.



It is just after security on the left side, last tent before you go through the small walkway into the large holding area.






Here is the walk in 2017 after security.  At 51 seconds you see a group of Dalmatian runners and can see a hint of a large tent (which is where the X is on my image above).  I believe that is the tent you're looking for.  It's before what you see afterwards at 52 seconds and beyond when they've now entered the large holding area.

I've never used it myself, but I believe that is the location.  Someone else correct me if I'm wrong.  As always it's never guaranteed to be there, but I anticipate it will be.


----------



## kps7795

DopeyBadger said:


> It wouldn't be of help.  I believe the Platinum members will be in s2 regardless of number.  But @ValW's number is a fringe s1 value despite no POT.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the data collected thus far that appears to be in s2 of six starting groups.  Starting time estimate is 5:07 to 5:20 assuming on time start of 5:00am and balloon ladies at 6:00am.
> 
> 
> 
> You likely put 4:30-5:00 based on your bib number.  You will likely be in s3.  Your start time is estimated to be 5:20-5:38am vs the balloon ladies of 6:00am.


Thank you so much for your insight.


----------



## cburnett11

Regarding flight cancellations.  Just saw that the same flight we were scheduled on tomorrow was canceled for this morning's version.  It was going thru Baltimore.  We used to have a direct flight, but lost it recently.  Our available Southwest flights all had connections thru Baltimore and Chicago, so not perfect timing.  So we just made the decision to not risk it being canceled in the morning and will simply make the 13.5 hour drive starting sometime early tomorrow morning.  At least we can go straight to Expo this way.


----------



## garneska

Good Luck @cburnett11 i feel for all the people far away having to worry about flights.


----------



## stitchsnk

And just like that- my infant daughter was in direct contact with a positive Covid case at daycare and she is quarantined for the next 10 days. She wasn’t coming on the trip with me, but now I have a moral issue with traveling. She has no symptoms (as of yet) so I guess I’m playing this all by ear.


----------



## BigEeyore

My anxiety about flying down on my early morning Friday flight got the best of me and so I switched to a midday Thursday flight just in case things go sideways with weather, staffing, etc. Snagged a night at All Stars for Thursday night and will transfer to AKL on Friday. It's costing me another couple hundred dollars but my anxiety level is much better!


----------



## Jason Bryer

BigEeyore said:


> My anxiety about flying down on my early morning Friday flight got the best of me and so I switched to a midday Thursday flight just in case things go sideways with weather, staffing, etc. Snagged a night at All Stars for Thursday night and will transfer to AKL on Friday. It's costing me another couple hundred dollars but my anxiety level is much better!



Same situation for me. The ~$200 for an extra night to come down early was worth the peace of mind.


----------



## rundisfan

Dopey bib - 201xx - 1:36 half POT

DH Marathon bib - 8x - 1:30 half POT


----------



## MB_Ellie

Thanks so much for the response about the day of, @DopeyBadger!  Just keeping my fingers crossed that I won't need to go that route...


----------



## anneeb

I was feeling ok about my 6 am flight tomorrow until reading about all the canceled flights. So far this flight hasn't been canceled in the last week and no snow forecasted until later in the day tomorrow. But now I'm 2nd guessing my decision to travel the day before Dopey starts. Oh well, I guess there is nothing I can do at this point but hope. There isn't really any earlier flight that works.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Change in park plans...now I have to figure out the best way to get from Boardwalk to Magic Kingdom as a guest, not a runner, on marathon day.  I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## hauntedcity

Kitty-chan said:


> Thanks for mentioning that notice! I just signed up for a FlightAware alert for my flight on Thursday.



I'm only seeing flights through Wednesday. How did you create a "future" alert?
Thanks!


----------



## The Expert

For those of you worried about flight cancelations, search this thread for "Million Miler" to find my post from a week or so ago and how to be prepared. Also, if you have flexibility on which airport you fly out of or connect through, choosing hub airports for your airline is a good strategy (ie Atlanta for Delta). They often have backup equipment and crews that can be called in short notice, and their overall operations depend on those airports having the least flights canceled or delayed, so they prioritize them. Safe travels everyone!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

When I was turning off the downstairs lights to go to bed last night, I saw an Amazon package on the counter that I hadn't noticed earlier; my running belt had arrived. I've never used one before so I was a little worried that it might be uncomfortable or annoying, so I tried it on. It seemed fine. 

When I got undressed to get in the shower this morning I noticed I still had it on. I guess it's pretty comfortable!


----------



## Kitty-chan

hauntedcity said:


> I'm only seeing flights through Wednesday. How did you create a "future" alert?
> Thanks!


(Edited) Oops . . . just realized I set an alert for Wednesday not Thursday .. . my marathon anxiety is giving me brain fog!!


----------



## hauntedcity

Kitty-chan said:


> I'm so anxious and excited for my first (non-virtual) marathon!
> 
> 
> I searched for my flight number, then followed the link to that flight's overall schedule. That next screen leView attachment 635767t me choose the flight for Thursday.




Thank you!  I'm all set up for my flights.  The nerves are high because this is a "quick turn around" race weekend.  I'm flying down on Friday for the Saturday half marathon, and then returning home on Sunday.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Kitty-chan said:


> (Edited) Oops . . . just realized I set an alert for Wednesday not Thursday .. . my marathon anxiety is giving me brain fog!!


Just figured out how to set the alert for Thursday. I went to My Alerts, deleted the ones I made mistakenly, then created a new alert. It let me enter a flight and date (unlike the other path, which listed a given flight up through tomorrow). Then I could create the alert.


----------



## ANIM8R

Good luck everybody running in the Marathon weekend!!! I have an acute case of FOMO!!!

I will be stalking this thread and participating vicariously through your posts and pictures!

Edit: It looks like great weather, too!!


----------



## acurls

The Expert said:


> Some character stop and course entertainment signage is starting to show up! Stolen from a FB group:
> 
> View attachment 635588. View attachment 635589. View attachment 635590



Might have actually squealed when I read TIGGER!!! Thank you for sharing these! It helps lean into excitement over nerves


----------



## ZellyB

I also set up a flight alert.  I got an alert that our ATL-MCO leg has a flight plan submitted.  Haven't seen an alert for our outgoing from our hometown to ATL but I may have been too late on setting it up to get it since we fly out at 6 am tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

ANIM8R said:


> Good luck everybody running in the Marathon weekend!!! I have an acute case of FOMO!!!
> 
> I will be stalking this thread and participating vicariously through your posts and pictures!
> 
> Edit: It looks like great weather, too!!


ME  too!


----------



## MissLiss279

ZellyB said:


> I also set up a flight alert.  I got an alert that our ATL-MCO leg has a flight plan submitted.  Haven't seen an alert for our outgoing from our hometown to ATL but I may have been too late on setting it up to get it since we fly out at 6 am tomorrow.


I will say that the Houston flight (where I was connecting through) had its flight info come through before my first leg… smaller airports don’t need as much time???


----------



## jmasgat

anneeb said:


> I was feeling ok about my 6 am flight tomorrow until reading about all the canceled flights. So far this flight hasn't been canceled in the last week and no snow forecasted until later in the day tomorrow. But now I'm 2nd guessing my decision to travel the day before Dopey starts. Oh well, I guess there is nothing I can do at this point but hope. There isn't really any earlier flight that works.



If you go into Flightaware, and put in your flight number, you can get all sorts of info, including the ability to track your incoming plane.  That is one of the most useful pieces of info, since winter weather in another part of the country can screw up your plans if that is where your inbound flight is coming from.  Given that your flight is 6 am, it's quite likely that your plane is coming in the night before--that would be one good thing.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Don't laugh at me.  I finally got my printer issue fixed, and printed all of the things, most important of which was my packing list.  And then I unpacked everything I packed on Sunday. 

And then I re-packed from the list. I was SURE I had missed something, and I was right. Nothing super crucial, but I was missing tank tops and non-running sock. We decided against doing the suitcase-inside-the-suitcase because it was just getting too stressful to try to get everything into the smaller suitcase and it wasn't worth saving the $30.

Now all I have to do today is make it through coaching a 90min basketball practice with 4th grade boys, and then we are off to Detroit to catch our flight early tomorrow!


----------



## GreatLakes

Quick question about Memory Maker and the race photos.  You need a code off the back of the bib, right?  Not just your bib number?  A friend is sharing their memory maker with me and I'm already added as a friend in MDE.  They asked me how they link the bibs now that we have the numbers but I thought we needed more than just the bib numbers to link for race pictures.  I did this once in 2018 but totally forgot.


----------



## DopeyBadger

GreatLakes said:


> Quick question about Memory Maker and the race photos.  You need a code off the back of the bib, right?  Not just your bib number?  A friend is sharing their memory maker with me and I'm already added as a friend in MDE.  They asked me how they link the bibs now that we have the numbers but I thought we needed more than just the bib numbers to link for race pictures.  I did this once in 2018 but totally forgot.



There is a section on linking photos here:

https://www.rundisney.com/results/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/2022/


----------



## luv2cheer92

GreatLakes said:


> Quick question about Memory Maker and the race photos.  You need a code off the back of the bib, right?  Not just your bib number?  A friend is sharing their memory maker with me and I'm already added as a friend in MDE.  They asked me how they link the bibs now that we have the numbers but I thought we needed more than just the bib numbers to link for race pictures.  I did this once in 2018 but totally forgot.


Yes, there is a code on the back of the bibs.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

So I finally got the booster and flu vaccine yesterday and I feel awful right now. I had insomnia all night and then woke up at like 11 am (slept 5 am - 11 am ish). I feel like a train ran me over. Ugh.
I was supposed to get the booster a few weeks ago but they cancelled my appointment last minute and this was the earliest I could get it. I just got some water with nuun and took Excedrin. I’m eating applesauce which is all I can stomach. We leave Thursday super early, and I really need to submit this dissertation chapter before then… hopefully I feel better ASAP!


----------



## jrsharp21

Made it to WDW! The flight this morning was smooth and no hastles. One of the best flights I have had to Orlando. Now sitting at Disney Springs doing some work waiting to check in to my hotel. It is great to finally relax and enjoy the time here.


----------



## GreatLakes

lookingforsunshine said:


> So I finally got the booster and flu vaccine yesterday and I feel awful right now. I had insomnia all night and then woke up at like 11 am (slept 5 am - 11 am ish). I feel like a train ran me over. Ugh.
> I was supposed to get the booster a few weeks ago but they cancelled my appointment last minute and this was the earliest I could get it. I just got some water with nuun and took Excedrin. I’m eating applesauce which is all I can stomach. We leave Thursday super early, and I really need to submit this dissertation chapter before then… hopefully I feel better ASAP!



Sending you positive vibes.  I got my booster last week and felt mildly sick for a day then back to 100%.  I know everyone reacts differently but hopefully you are as quick.


----------



## btk2333

luv2cheer92 said:


> Yes, there is a code on the back of the bibs.





To link your race photos to your Disney account, log in at MyDisneyPhotoPass.com, select “Link Photos,” and enter your 16-digit code, which is the 11-digit RaceID, plus your five-digit bib number. If your bib number is less than five digits, add zeros before your bib number to fill in the remaining numbers. See below for race IDs and replace the X’s with your bib number to complete the code: 
Marathon: 2022-WDWM-ARAx-xxxx
Half Marathon: 2022-WDWH-ALFx-xxxx
10K: 2022-WDWW-10Kx-xxxx
5K: 2022-WDWW-K5Kx-xxxx


----------



## luv2cheer92

3 more hours of work, only 2.5 hours of seeing patients left. I think I can, I think I can...
Just hoping this flight tomorrow goes ok! Otherwise driving from VA it is!


----------



## steph0808

Has anybody been able to link their bib number yet? Mine keeps telling me that I entered an invalid number


----------



## MB_Ellie

hauntedcity said:


> Thank you!  I'm all set up for my flights.  The nerves are high because this is a "quick turn around" race weekend.  I'm flying down on Friday for the Saturday half marathon, and then returning home on Sunday.


Exact same scenario here with the quick turnaround for the half--good luck with your flight and have a great run!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kevin75 said:


> Hello Friends!  My wife and I will be running our first runDisney race on Friday morning (10K!!) and have a couple of questions for the running vets....
> 
> 1.  We will have to go through the runner relations line at the expo because they lost my wife's digital waiver.  We arrive late Wed. night and are planning to go to MK first on Thursday with plans to leave about 4pm to get an Uber/Lyft over to WWoS.  Do you think that is enough time to do everything that we need to do at the expo or how much time should we allow?
> 
> 2.  On Friday morning, we will bus over to Epcot from Pop.  We are thinking that we may want to wear some warm up pants while we wait for the race to start but change into shorts closer to actual race time.  How late can we check our gear bag?


How does Disney (anyone) lose digital registrations, waivers, etc?!!!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Does anyone have an estimate on how much the tank top might cost? My friend will be at the expo tomorrow and I am contemplating giving her money to buy it in case it sells out.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

steph0808 said:


> Has anybody been able to link their bib number yet? Mine keeps telling me that I entered an invalid number


they don't typically go live until the races start.


----------



## steph0808

Mr. Drauer said:


> they don't typically go live until the races start.



I never remember and this is my fifth Marathon Weekend


----------



## runningDisneygirl

lookingforsunshine said:


> Does anyone have an estimate on how much the tank top might cost? My friend will be at the expo tomorrow and I am contemplating giving her money to buy it in case it sells out.


I would guess between $30 and $45


----------



## Kitty-chan

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> How does Disney (anyone) lose digital registrations, waivers, etc?!!!


Not sure if this is a rhetorical question, but I'm a total geek and an IT professional, so I can't resist answering, in two ways:

1) It's really easy for a system to end up *apparently* losing registrations. There's a database that stores all the info in the system, and the fields which are storing the registration info are all very much intact. But for whatever reason, the pages designed to call up that registration and allow you to view/edit it aren't working properly. Maybe it's a web design issue. Maybe it's something wrong with the query which searches for the registration. But this happens *all the time* when we're developing and testing new systems. It's just that we're supposed to find these issues and fix them in the development/test systems before the systems are actually being used for their intended purpose.

2) It's completely ludicrous and unnecessary that Disney is (apparently) losing registrations. There's no reason for this to happen if they'd just follow good practices for software development and ongoing support. And my guess is they don't have adequate quality assurance practices.


----------



## MissLiss279

steph0808 said:


> I never remember and this is my fifth Marathon Weekend


Mine seemed to take. 

and I think I usually put it in before the races. Maybe not 2 days, though…


----------



## Dis5150

I have no options for a nonstop flight to MCO out of Little Rock so I always opt for the first flight out of the day, since the plane always arrives the night before and is waiting. So far, checking the history, yesterdays flight was cancelled and today's was delayed by an hour at the connection in DAL.  I packed the last of my stuff this morning before work and got all my mom's meals prepped for DH to feed her while I am gone, as I am spending the night in the airport hotel. I am feeling anxious/stressed! Will be so happy to just GET THERE!


----------



## lhermiston

Kitty-chan said:


> Not sure if this is a rhetorical question, but I'm a total geek and an IT professional, so I can't resist answering, in two ways:
> 
> 1) It's really easy for a system to end up *apparently* losing registrations. There's a database that stores all the info in the system, and the fields which are storing the registration info are all very much intact. But for whatever reason, the pages designed to call up that registration and allow you to view/edit it aren't working properly. Maybe it's a web design issue. Maybe it's something wrong with the query which searches for the registration. But this happens *all the time* when we're developing and testing new systems. It's just that we're supposed to find these issues and fix them in the development/test systems before the systems are actually being used for their intended purpose.
> 
> 2) It's completely ludicrous and unnecessary that Disney is (apparently) losing registrations. There's no reason for this to happen if they'd just follow good practices for software development and ongoing support. And my guess is they don't have adequate quality assurance practices.



Disney not only (seemingly) lost my race registration and POT, but my entire account no longer exists on MDE.

Frantic email to travel agent has been sent.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> Disney not only (seemingly) lost my race registration and POT, but my entire account no longer exists on MDE.
> 
> Frantic email to travel agent has been sent.



Yikes.  Did you print out or screen shot your reservation with the reservation number?  I think as long as you have that you should be fine.  Just some added hassle at the Expo.  But, the POT would be my biggest concern.


----------



## Kitty-chan

lhermiston said:


> Disney not only (seemingly) lost my race registration and POT, but my entire account no longer exists on MDE.
> 
> Frantic email to travel agent has been sent.


I can't log into MDE, and I just saw somebody on Facebook say the same.

Have I mentioned I'm not a fan of Disney's IT department?? (now that question was definitely rhetorical)


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> Yikes.  Did you print out or screen shot your reservation with the reservation number?  I think as long as you have that you should be fine.  Just some added hassle at the Expo.  But, the POT would be my biggest concern.



Its all in emails somewhere. No screenshots of POT, though.


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

GreatLakes said:


> Sending you positive vibes.  I got my booster last week and felt mildly sick for a day then back to 100%.  I know everyone reacts differently but hopefully you are as quick.



I too felt pretty awful from my booster, I had the chills etc. But it only lasted for like a day, I slept a ton the next night and was back to normal. Hopefully it will be fast for you!


----------



## ZellyB

Disney's IT is absolutely terrible.  It's ridiculous that a company of that size can't (or won't) do better.  But it's been this way for as long as I've been going to Disney and rD events, so I don't think a change is coming anytime soon.


----------



## GreatLakes

Kitty-chan said:


> Not sure if this is a rhetorical question, but I'm a total geek and an IT professional, so I can't resist answering, in two ways:
> 
> 1) It's really easy for a system to end up *apparently* losing registrations. There's a database that stores all the info in the system, and the fields which are storing the registration info are all very much intact. But for whatever reason, the pages designed to call up that registration and allow you to view/edit it aren't working properly. Maybe it's a web design issue. Maybe it's something wrong with the query which searches for the registration. But this happens *all the time* when we're developing and testing new systems. It's just that we're supposed to find these issues and fix them in the development/test systems before the systems are actually being used for their intended purpose.
> 
> 2) It's completely ludicrous and unnecessary that Disney is (apparently) losing registrations. There's no reason for this to happen if they'd just follow good practices for software development and ongoing support. And my guess is they don't have adequate quality assurance practices.



I'll take a stab at this as well.  I deal quite a bit the eDocuments, the department that manages ours reports through me, and based only on the anecdotal information I've gleaned here I think it has to do with signors.

When I got my digital documents I poked around a bit to see if I could tell from the page source if Disney rolled their own for this or leveraged one of the known eDocument providers.  I couldn't tell but I'm also not a developer.

It appears that all, or a significant majority, of the issue are with people that didn't use their own account to sign up.  That tells me that the eDocument solution is looking for a UUID that isn't compatible with one account registering multiple people.  This could be a coding issues, using the wrong UUID, or simply trying to hammer a round peg into a square hole.  Them losing already signed documents that were there originally but are now gone could be a downstream effect from this as the UUID becomes the Index that the imaged document uses.  This is most likely the case if all, or most, of the disappearing documents are ones that had to be forced through due to the error above.

If Disney is using a commercial eDoc solution or a white label version of one they added development to keep in mind these are designed for legally binding transactions where you need to know reasonably believe the person signing the document is the person you are intending to sign the document.  That is why sharing email addresses or letting person A set up person B becomes problematic.

My suggestion for everyone is to only register yourself and your minor children.  If you and a spouse are running have each of you register using your own account.  If 30 of you are trying to run together, and all 30 are adults, all 30 of you should be registering yourself.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

lookingforsunshine said:


> Does anyone have an estimate on how much the tank top might cost? My friend will be at the expo tomorrow and I am contemplating giving her money to buy it in case it sells out.



At W&D, the generic RunDisney tank was stupid expensive, in my opinion.  I think over $60.


----------



## ZellyB

GreatLakes said:


> My suggestion for everyone is to only register yourself and your minor children.  If you and a spouse are running have each of you register using your own account.  If 30 of you are trying to run together, and all 30 are adults, all 30 of you should be registering yourself.


I'd agree with that except for the sometimes very limited opportunity to get registered before races sell out and that they typically go on sale during many peoples' scheduled work hours.  So, I was able to work from home and get my DH and his friend registered.  No great solution honestly.  I'd personally rather risk having to fix things at the Expo than risk not getting the race I wanted.


----------



## nekonekoneko

ZellyB said:


> Disney's IT is absolutely terrible.  It's ridiculous that a company of that size can't (or won't) do better.  But it's been this way for as long as I've been going to Disney and rD events, so I don't think a change is coming anytime soon.


----------



## GreatLakes

Kitty-chan said:


> I can't log into MDE, and I just saw somebody on Facebook say the same.
> 
> Have I mentioned I'm not a fan of Disney's IT department?? (now that question was definitely rhetorical)



I was just able to log into MDE directly and through the RunDisney redirect so either it is back or the outage is intermittent.



ZellyB said:


> I'd agree with that except for the sometimes very limited opportunity to get registered before races sell out and that they typically go on sale during many peoples' scheduled work hours.  So, I was able to work from home and get my DH and his friend registered.  No great solution honestly.  I'd personally rather risk having to fix things at the Expo than risk not getting the race I wanted.



If it is a spouse or someone you trust I'd give them my credentials and then change them after if you wanted to make sure they didn't have ongoing access.  Since no one reuses passwords, right!!!, it shouldn't get them into anything else.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> Disney's IT is absolutely terrible.  It's ridiculous that a company of that size can't (or won't) do better.  But it's been this way for as long as I've been going to Disney and rD events, so I don't think a change is coming anytime soon.



This has been my worst experience with both Disney and RunDisney. Not to be overly dramatic, but I was planning on a lengthy Disney hiatus before all of this and recent hassles have solidified those plans. Disney and runDisney are no longer worth the cost and inconvenience to me.


----------



## sandam1

lookingforsunshine said:


> So I finally got the booster and flu vaccine yesterday and I feel awful right now. I had insomnia all night and then woke up at like 11 am (slept 5 am - 11 am ish). I feel like a train ran me over. Ugh.
> I was supposed to get the booster a few weeks ago but they cancelled my appointment last minute and this was the earliest I could get it. I just got some water with nuun and took Excedrin. I’m eating applesauce which is all I can stomach. We leave Thursday super early, and I really need to submit this dissertation chapter before then… hopefully I feel better ASAP!



Push water! Lots and lots and lots of water! Actually you should do that with any vaccine, but I know that it was emphasized to me with the COVID vaccine.


----------



## ZellyB

lhermiston said:


> This has been my worst experience with both Disney and RunDisney. Not to be overly dramatic, but I was planning on a lengthy Disney hiatus before all of this and recent hassles have solidified those plans. Disney and runDisney are no longer worth the cost and inconvenience to me.


I understand.  It's hard to keep the love these days.  I just hope the trip ends up being a good one for you!


----------



## Kitty-chan

GreatLakes said:


> Them losing already signed documents that were there originally but are now gone could be a downstream effect from this as the UUID becomes the Index that the imaged document uses.  This is most likely the case if all, or most, of the disappearing documents are ones that had to be forced through due to the error above.



IT geeks are IN THE HOUSE.

Yes -- sometimes systems genuinely lose records, in that the unique identifier for that record has somehow become unavailable or corrupted.

Also, I would be not at all surprised if Disney developed their own document system, and is now dealing with a tangle of legacy code that isn't well-enough documented. So they have to add on features without being able to fully predict the impact of these features on other existing functionality. Not that I have EVER EVER seen that in my professional life as an IT project manager. 



GreatLakes said:


> I was just able to log into MDE directly and through the RunDisney redirect so either it is back or the outage is intermittent.


I just got back into the site too.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Disney not only (seemingly) lost my race registration and POT, but my entire account no longer exists on MDE.
> 
> Frantic email to travel agent has been sent.



Mess with Mary Poppins during DATW and you end up cancelled!


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I understand.  It's hard to keep the love these days.  I just hope the trip ends up being a good one for you!



Thank you. I need to suck it up and remember how fortunate I am to even be able to do this. The hiatus is real, but I’m sure this will still be a good trip once race stuff is sorted out. 



camaker said:


> Mess with Mary Poppins during DATW and you end up cancelled!



My name is probably on a list somewhere.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Kitty-chan said:


> Also, I would be not at all surprised if Disney developed their own document system, and is now dealing with a tangle of legacy code that isn't well-enough documented.



... or outsourced the development of said system.  That never goes badly either.


----------



## Kitty-chan

gosalyn_mallard said:


> ... or outsourced the development of said system.  That never goes badly either.


. . . or both. 

And to be clear, my sympathies are very much with the IT staff who are no doubt having their lives turned upside down every time something breaks. The person scrambling to fix the problem isn't usually the person whose mistake caused it. Especially when the real problem is inadequate time/money for design, development, and testing, in which case the problem is far above their pay grade.


----------



## camaker

A heads up for anyone staying at CBR:  they decided to “refurbish” the central island and bridges, so the only way to get to the rooms on the other side of the lake from the food court area is to either take an internal bus or walk the perimeter of the resort. Not ideal.


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> Don't laugh at me.  I finally got my printer issue fixed, and printed all of the things, most important of which was my packing list.  And then I unpacked everything I packed on Sunday.
> 
> And then I re-packed from the list. I was SURE I had missed something, and I was right. Nothing super crucial, but I was missing tank tops and non-running sock. We decided against doing the suitcase-inside-the-suitcase because it was just getting too stressful to try to get everything into the smaller suitcase and it wasn't worth saving the $30.
> 
> Now all I have to do today is make it through coaching a 90min basketball practice with 4th grade boys, and then we are off to Detroit to catch our flight early tomorrow!



I will send good vibes from 25 miles away from DTW that the morning flurries stay away til your flight has taken off!


----------



## avondale

Bree said:


> And straight up denial received from RunDisney. No offer for refund to gift card. I got the too bad so sad form letter.
> 
> _*We hope there will be a way for you to participate in the event you are registered for but understand if this is not possible. As a reminder, race registrations are non-refundable and cannot be transferred to another individual or another weekend. Please accept our sincere apologies for any disappointment.*_
> 
> I had a feeling it was coming so I packed all my race gear this morning. I know I can easily get through the 5K and probably the 10K. I’ll make the call when to tap out for the 1/2 and full once I’m on the course.
> 
> ETA: Took 10 days to get a response.



Thanks for posting this.  I only sent my email refund request a few days ago. I was expecting this response and had my fingers crossed.  I even said that we rescheduled our trip for March - but obviously the marathon isn't happening then.

Honestly, I'm not sure why they don't give refunds in gift cards - after they make you jump through hoops so it's not easy.  That way, they get the money no matter what and it would be good PR.


----------



## juju

Sorry if this has been posted.  We had to cancel due to flight cancellations and Covid issues.  We are 2 old people.  Our registrations and waivers disappeared also and I emailed Run Disney before we decided to cancel.  Last week however I sent another email to let them know I didn’t expect a refund but could we at least get our shirts.  Never heard back but does that ever happen?  Otherwise, what would they do they do with the ones that are never picked up?


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm about to share some super hot takes here so I'm glad I'm not gonna be at marathon weekend so nobody can throw things at me...

As someone who has worked in the tech department of a company that isn't a tech company (in my case, a brick-and-mortar fashion retailer that also has an ecommerce site), I can tell you that for companies whose primary product is not their technology, they sometimes invest less in tech than maybe they should. For better or for worse. But a company like Amazon, who started online and only moved into physical experiences later is going to have a much larger and more mature tech org than a company like Disney who started with physical experiences and built in the tech later.
Disney as a company is probably going to invest more heavily in things other than their website and app technology because they want to spend their money where they make the money.

I'm not saying there isn't a lot of room for improvement with Disney's technology, because certainly there is (and I actually have a theory that they're working on a major update to the website so hopefully if I'm right that will help), but I think a lot of people don't understand (and I certainly didn't before I started working in the industry) A) how fragile even the best tested tech is, and B) how little of a priority tech can be for large non-tech companies.

Anyway, I'm going to just leave this flaming hot take here and disappear for a while.

(But also, seriously, I hope everyone has a good weekend despite any tech difficulties!)


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Kitty-chan said:


> Not sure if this is a rhetorical question, but I'm a total geek and an IT professional, so I can't resist answering, in two ways:
> 
> 1) It's really easy for a system to end up *apparently* losing registrations. There's a database that stores all the info in the system, and the fields which are storing the registration info are all very much intact. But for whatever reason, the pages designed to call up that registration and allow you to view/edit it aren't working properly. Maybe it's a web design issue. Maybe it's something wrong with the query which searches for the registration. But this happens *all the time* when we're developing and testing new systems. It's just that we're supposed to find these issues and fix them in the development/test systems before the systems are actually being used for their intended purpose.
> 
> 2) It's completely ludicrous and unnecessary that Disney is (apparently) losing registrations. There's no reason for this to happen if they'd just follow good practices for software development and ongoing support. And my guess is they don't have adequate quality assurance practices.


Two good answers there, especially response #2.  They should have their [stuff] together by now.  
This isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

avondale said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I only sent my email refund request a few days ago. I was expecting this response and had my fingers crossed.  I even said that we rescheduled our trip for March - but obviously the marathon isn't happening then.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure why they don't give refunds in gift cards - after they make you jump through hoops so it's not easy.  That way, they get the money no matter what and it would be good PR.


But as it is they already have your money anyway.    The mouse is a very greedy mouse.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SarahDisney said:


> I'm about to share some super hot takes here so I'm glad I'm not gonna be at marathon weekend so nobody can throw things at me...
> 
> As someone who has worked in the tech department of a company that isn't a tech company (in my case, a brick-and-mortar fashion retailer that also has an ecommerce site), I can tell you that for companies whose primary product is not their technology, they sometimes invest less in tech than maybe they should. For better or for worse. But a company like Amazon, who started online and only moved into physical experiences later is going to have a much larger and more mature tech org than a company like Disney who started with physical experiences and built in the tech later.
> Disney as a company is probably going to invest more heavily in things other than their website and app technology because they want to spend their money where they make the money.
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't a lot of room for improvement with Disney's technology, because certainly there is (and I actually have a theory that they're working on a major update to the website so hopefully if I'm right that will help), but I think a lot of people don't understand (and I certainly didn't before I started working in the industry) A) how fragile even the best tested tech is, and B) how little of a priority tech can be for large non-tech companies.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to just leave this flaming hot take here and disappear for a while.
> 
> (But also, seriously, I hope everyone has a good weekend despite any tech difficulties!)


Yes, all of this!!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Kitty-chan said:


> IT geeks are IN THE HOUSE.
> 
> Yes -- sometimes systems genuinely lose records, in that the unique identifier for that record has somehow become unavailable or corrupted.
> 
> Also, I would be not at all surprised if Disney developed their own document system, and is now dealing with a tangle of legacy code that isn't well-enough documented. So they have to add on features without being able to fully predict the impact of these features on other existing functionality. Not that I have EVER EVER seen that in my professional life as an IT project manager.
> 
> 
> I just got back into the site too.


Undocumented legacy code?  That happens?  [while rolling my eyes]

My comment (no pun intended) to junior programmers has been "Comment and document as if the person who has to support this code is currently in diapers.  Because they probably are."


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GreatLakes said:


> I'll take a stab at this as well.  I deal quite a bit the eDocuments, the department that manages ours reports through me, and based only on the anecdotal information I've gleaned here I think it has to do with signors.
> 
> When I got my digital documents I poked around a bit to see if I could tell from the page source if Disney rolled their own for this or leveraged one of the known eDocument providers.  I couldn't tell but I'm also not a developer.
> 
> It appears that all, or a significant majority, of the issue are with people that didn't use their own account to sign up.  That tells me that the eDocument solution is looking for a UUID that isn't compatible with one account registering multiple people.  This could be a coding issues, using the wrong UUID, or simply trying to hammer a round peg into a square hole.  Them losing already signed documents that were there originally but are now gone could be a downstream effect from this as the UUID becomes the Index that the imaged document uses.  This is most likely the case if all, or most, of the disappearing documents are ones that had to be forced through due to the error above.
> 
> If Disney is using a commercial eDoc solution or a white label version of one they added development to keep in mind these are designed for legally binding transactions where you need to know reasonably believe the person signing the document is the person you are intending to sign the document.  That is why sharing email addresses or letting person A set up person B becomes problematic.
> 
> My suggestion for everyone is to only register yourself and your minor children.  If you and a spouse are running have each of you register using your own account.  If 30 of you are trying to run together, and all 30 are adults, all 30 of you should be registering yourself.


Lotsa of good explanation and good advice.


----------



## Kerry1957

juju said:


> Sorry if this has been posted.  We had to cancel due to flight cancellations and Covid issues.  We are 2 old people.  Our registrations and waivers disappeared also and I emailed Run Disney before we decided to cancel.  Last week however I sent another email to let them know I didn’t expect a refund but could we at least get our shirts.  Never heard back but does that ever happen?  Otherwise, what would they do they do with the ones that are never picked up?


I'm not sure why runDisney does not let folks "transfer" from the in-person race to the virtual. They keep your money and only have a very modest shipping charge to send you the shirt and medal (which of course is a sunk cost to them anyway). It would be good PR and would reduce the number of on course participants which would make life easier for Disney and everyone involved.


----------



## dobball23

Flexibility is going to be the key this weekend...


Late last week we decided to change from flying to driving to Marathon Weekend because of airline woes and to reduce chances for COVID
My parents (who live in NY; we live in PA) were going to meet us at WDW on Friday to support my running (Dopey). However, my mom tested positive for COVID yesterday, meaning they won't be traveling down.
We were going to stay at AS Music the first two nights and then move to POFQ when my parents arrived. My travel agent was just able to move us to Pop for the last three nights to save some money, with my parents no longer part of the trip.
We haven't left home and have already had some changes. Hopefully that's the last of them (unless there are good adjustments!).

Looking forward to leaving shortly!


----------



## GreatLakes

SarahDisney said:


> I'm about to share some super hot takes here so I'm glad I'm not gonna be at marathon weekend so nobody can throw things at me...
> 
> As someone who has worked in the tech department of a company that isn't a tech company (in my case, a brick-and-mortar fashion retailer that also has an ecommerce site), I can tell you that for companies whose primary product is not their technology, they sometimes invest less in tech than maybe they should. For better or for worse. But a company like Amazon, who started online and only moved into physical experiences later is going to have a much larger and more mature tech org than a company like Disney who started with physical experiences and built in the tech later.
> Disney as a company is probably going to invest more heavily in things other than their website and app technology because they want to spend their money where they make the money.
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't a lot of room for improvement with Disney's technology, because certainly there is (and I actually have a theory that they're working on a major update to the website so hopefully if I'm right that will help), but I think a lot of people don't understand (and I certainly didn't before I started working in the industry) A) how fragile even the best tested tech is, and B) how little of a priority tech can be for large non-tech companies.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to just leave this flaming hot take here and disappear for a while.
> 
> (But also, seriously, I hope everyone has a good weekend despite any tech difficulties!)



That is me, tech executive at a non-tech company.  I spend a lot of time explaining why we need to spend the money to do it right so we stay online, not breached, not maliciously encrypted, competitive, and so on.  In some industries every company is a tech company at some level.

As much as very public security issues are a pain the mainstream reporting on things like Log4j and heartbleed really helps me in a lot of ways.


----------



## Kitty-chan

GreatLakes said:


> That is me, tech executive at a non-tech company.  I spend a lot of time explaining why we need to spend the money to do it right so we stay online, not breached, not maliciously encrypted, competitive, and so on.  In some industries every company is a tech company at some level.
> 
> As much as very public security issues are a pain the mainstream reporting on things like Log4j and heartbleed really helps me in a lot of ways.


Same-ish. IT Program/Project Manager at a non-tech organization. It's part of my job to explain why we need to spend money sometimes. And also part of my job to outline the risks inherent in *not* spending the money.


----------



## SarahDisney

GreatLakes said:


> That is me, tech executive at a non-tech company.  I spend a lot of time explaining why we need to spend the money to do it right so we stay online, not breached, not maliciously encrypted, competitive, and so on.  In some industries every company is a tech company at some level.
> 
> As much as very public security issues are a pain the mainstream reporting on things like Log4j and heartbleed really helps me in a lot of ways.





Kitty-chan said:


> Same-ish. IT Program/Project Manager at a non-tech organization. It's part of my job to explain why we need to spend money sometimes. And also part of my job to outline the risks inherent in *not* spending the money.



Either of you want to work for Disney and convince them to invest more in tech?


----------



## Kitty-chan

SarahDisney said:


> Either of you want to work for Disney and convince them to invest more in tech?


I appreciate your confidence that we'd be able to do better than the folks Disney probably already hired, who might well be using all the same arguments we would.


----------



## Suz333

1GoldenSun said:


> Wow, I don't think even at my most optimistic I thought I could finish in under 5 hours. I must have made a mistake.
> 
> As much as that extra time sure would help, I don't think I'd feel comfortable up there with those faster runners. I WOULD feel pressured to keep up somewhat so as not to be in the way, and in the end it would probably hurt me more than it would help me.


Unless you’re an elite runner, or a slow starter at the back of the pack, there’s always a good chance that someone will be coming up from behind you in a runDisney race. There are so many things to stop for in a Disney race (character pictures, bathroom breaks, “omg I must rid myself of this tutu”, etc.) … those fast people will be behind you wanting to pass no matter what.

I say enjoy the cushion your corral placement gives you. If you run with music, maybe plan your playlist to start with some slightly slower tempo stuff in the beginning. Stay near the side and everyone should be fine.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> How does Disney (anyone) lose digital registrations, waivers, etc?!!!





lhermiston said:


> Disney not only (seemingly) lost my race registration and POT, but my entire account no longer exists on MDE.
> 
> Frantic email to travel agent has been sent.


Just drove in from NE Ga and MDE has “lost” tonight’s dinner reservation at Rose and Crown. Tried to link it, but it is “already linked to an account.” (Yeah, mine.) Searched and found it through disney.com. Took a screen shot with confirmation number just in case there is a problem. Apparently the phone version is just not accessing it. I had to sign in three times, but at least I didn’t lose my whole account!


----------



## xjillianpaige

between covid cases, flights, and snow, I'm making myself sick with anxiety. my stomach is in knots.


----------



## Kitty-chan

xjillianpaige said:


> between covid cases, flights, and snow, I'm making myself sick with anxiety. my stomach is in knots.


super anxious here, too. I tell myself I'll feel better once I get to Orlando . . . but I'm sure anxiety about the race itself won't really let up until I'm across the start line.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

lookingforsunshine said:


> Does anyone have an estimate on how much the tank top might cost? My friend will be at the expo tomorrow and I am contemplating giving her money to buy it in case it sells out.


My guess is $36, because that is the maximum that I am willing to pay for it. Disney is very, very good at determining my maximum price point.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

xjillianpaige said:


> between covid cases, flights, and snow, I'm making myself sick with anxiety. my stomach is in knots.


I am also extremely anxious.


----------



## PCFriar80

xjillianpaige said:


> between covid cases, flights, and snow, I'm making myself sick with anxiety. my stomach is in knots.


I'm anxious and not even running!  But that's a different story.  So far, so good for our flight out of BDL tomorrow.  Hang tough!  It will all work out!


----------



## anneeb

jmasgat said:


> If you go into Flightaware, and put in your flight number, you can get all sorts of info, including the ability to track your incoming plane.  That is one of the most useful pieces of info, since winter weather in another part of the country can screw up your plans if that is where your inbound flight is coming from.  Given that your flight is 6 am, it's quite likely that your plane is coming in the night before--that would be one good thing.


Thanks. Works great! My flight leaves current location in 1 hr 10 minutes and then will overnight in my departure airport. So just 1 more leg to get through before the plane is there


----------



## Gary Snyder

With the arrival of the expo passes and bib numbers, the subject of weather has stopped...but, I will bring it up again!
Apparently, 2 years ago, the marathon was shortened by 2 miles.  If there any runners here that were at that marathon, at what
time into the race did they make this decision? and what was their criteria?  Is there a chance that this years marathon
will be shortened??  thanks


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Gary Snyder said:


> With the arrival of the expo passes and bib numbers, the subject of weather has stopped...but, I will bring it up again!
> Apparently, 2 years ago, the marathon was shortened by 2 miles.  If there any runners here that were at that marathon, at what
> time into the race did they make this decision? and what was their criteria?  Is there a chance that this years marathon
> will be shortened??  thanks


My text message about the course shortening is time stamped 11:28am on marathon Sunday 2020


----------



## camaker

Gary Snyder said:


> With the arrival of the expo passes and bib numbers, the subject of weather has stopped...but, I will bring it up again!
> Apparently, 2 years ago, the marathon was shortened by 2 miles.  If there any runners here that were at that marathon, at what
> time into the race did they make this decision? and what was their criteria?  Is there a chance that this years marathon
> will be shortened??  thanks



I’ll take a shot at answering what I can and others will chime in with their experiences, I’m sure. There were several of who ran that marathon. It’s not 100% clear exactly when the decision was made or what precisely prompted it. I think our best estimate was that the course was modified to remove the Blizzard Beach loop sometime in the 10:30-10:45 timeframe. I don’t know whether that decision was made due to a specific heat and humidity threshold being met or if it was due to the  strain on the medical support staff from runners in distress nearing the breaking point. There were a lot of runners in need of aid as the heat ramped up through the morning.

I think you have to go into any marathon with a forecast temperature profile like this one with the understanding that it could be shortened. Factors working in our favor this year are that the forecast isn’t quite as hot and humid and I think there’s cloud cover forecast that would mitigate some of the heat’s effects (although clouds were forecast in 2020 and didn’t materialize).  Factors working against us include reports that I’ve seen that rD is short of both medical and aid station volunteers this year, lowering the threshold for overwhelming medical capacity and reducing rDs ability to add water/ice/cooling options/stations on the fly.

We‘re just going to have to see what happens.


----------



## camaker

PaDisneyCouple said:


> My text message about the course shortening is time stamped 11:28am on marathon Sunday 2020



I got that text message, too, but it arrived after I finished and my wife told me about the course shortening that was already the talk of the spectators, so I don’t think it’s an accurate indicator of when the course was shortened.


----------



## lhermiston

xjillianpaige said:


> between covid cases, flights, and snow, I'm making myself sick with anxiety. my stomach is in knots.



Alcohol helps.


----------



## princessbride6205

Hey, everyone - I had been so excited about this solo trip and my first in-person race in 2 years…now I’m wondering if I’m just going to be a miserable ball of crowd/Covid anxiety the entire time. My mom and daughter were positive over Christmas, work is crazy, and for the first time in my life, I’m thinking canceling a Disney trip would be better. Maybe I’d be less stressed just forfeiting the money and sitting at home. There’s a part of me that’s still excited to go, which is why I haven’t canceled anything. Just trying to figure out how to approach this without adding more stress and anxiety to my life right now.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Woohoo!  We are 1 hour into our 4hr road trip to the airport  hotel. Flight is scheduled to leave at 7:00 and fingers crossed that it holds up since I know our area is supposed to get hammered with snow (I heard 10in?!) overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## The Expert

Gary Snyder said:


> With the arrival of the expo passes and bib numbers, the subject of weather has stopped...but, I will bring it up again!
> Apparently, 2 years ago, the marathon was shortened by 2 miles.  If there any runners here that were at that marathon, at what
> time into the race did they make this decision? and what was their criteria?  Is there a chance that this years marathon
> will be shortened??  thanks



I was right about to turn into Blizzard Beach when they cut that 1.5ish mile loop from the course. Looking at my photos, it was around 11:15-11:20, and the text telling me that came later (probably due to digital congestion). Really hoping for some clouds this year if it's going to insist on being hot!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> Woohoo!  We are 1 hour into our 4hr road trip to the airport  hotel. Flight is scheduled to leave at 7:00 and fingers crossed that it holds up since I know our area is supposed to get hammered with snow (I heard 10in?!) overnight and tomorrow.



Sending good vibes your way!

It was a glorious feeling today when we walked off the plane at MCO.  This is really going to happen and it's going to be awesome!!!


----------



## fatmanatee

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm not sure why runDisney does not let folks "transfer" from the in-person race to the virtual. They keep your money and only have a very modest shipping charge to send you the shirt and medal (which of course is a sunk cost to them anyway). It would be good PR and would reduce the number of on course participants which would make life easier for Disney and everyone involved.


This is all good and definitely what they should do, I’m just not sure they’re capable of it. Last i checked they’re still backed up trying to send out Wine and Dine virtual medals.


----------



## Naomeri

Disney at Heart said:


> Just drove in from NE Ga and MDE has “lost” tonight’s dinner reservation at Rose and Crown. Tried to link it, but it is “already linked to an account.” (Yeah, mine.) Searched and found it through disney.com. Took a screen shot with confirmation number just in case there is a problem. Apparently the phone version is just not accessing it. I had to sign in three times, but at least I didn’t lose my whole account!


And that right there is why I record all of my confirmation numbers on a tab of my trip planning spreadsheet (which is stored on multiple devices and the cloud)


----------



## Naomeri

fatmanatee said:


> This is all good and definitely what they should do, I’m just not sure they’re capable of it. Last i checked they’re still backed up trying to send out Wine and Dine virtual medals.


Sad, but true.  They should save themselves some money and just shove my W&D challenge stuff in with my virtual Marathon stuff.  Or maybe hang onto it and I’ll grab it when I’m down for Princess Weekend?


----------



## Kerry1957

Shirts on Instagram.  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CYVEH05tduQ/


----------



## kevin75

First time runner question....Do I need to bring my own safety pins for my bib or do they provide them?

And just to double check, I DON'T need to purchase Memory Maker to get my race photos?


----------



## camaker

Kerry1957 said:


> Shirts on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYVEH05tduQ/



No purple. Boo!!


----------



## Kerry1957

kevin75 said:


> First time runner question....Do I need to bring my own safety pins for my bib or do they provide them?
> 
> And just to double check, I DON'T need to purchase Memory Maker to get my race photos?


They provide safety pins. Not sure about Memory Maker


----------



## GreatLakes

Kerry1957 said:


> Shirts on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYVEH05tduQ/



I'm not a huge fan of the newer shirts. The 2016 and 2918 MW shirts and 2010 W&D are my favorites and I liked those styles.


----------



## GreatLakes

kevin75 said:


> First time runner question....Do I need to bring my own safety pins for my bib or do they provide them?
> 
> And just to double check, I DON'T need to purchase Memory Maker to get my race photos?



You'll get the pins and while I think you can view and buy individual race photos after the fact I'm not totally sure. I do believe you can buy MM post trip, at least you could at one time, but I am not sure you can retroactively like the race photos to them.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Kerry1957 said:


> Shirts on Instagram


I like the shirts, but the Goofy one shouldn’t be yellow. The Goofy design background blends into it too much.


----------



## 1lilspark

kevin75 said:


> First time runner question....Do I need to bring my own safety pins for my bib or do they provide them?
> 
> And just to double check, I DON'T need to purchase Memory Maker to get my race photos?


For MM if you link your bib in MDE you should see your photos just with a photopass watermark much like any ride/character/photopass photos taken in parks if you don’t have a MM


----------



## Cabius

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478539891407560704


----------



## jmasgat

Kerry1957 said:


> Shirts on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYVEH05tduQ/



Maroon....why did it have to be maroon?


----------



## Dis5150

I like the 10k color. I don’t think I have any in that color. Can you still exchange for a different size at the expo? I think I’ve outgrown my small


----------



## inkedupmomma

Any solo runners heading to expo and 10K from Kidani? Hoping to meet some people prior to the run  on Friday 

Also- what time is everyone heading to the expo in order to get any merch that’s worthwhile?My nerves are shot and I’m overthinking everything


----------



## camaker

Dis5150 said:


> I like the 10k color. I don’t think I have any in that color. Can you still exchange for a different size at the expo? I think I’ve outgrown my small



Yes. There’ll be an exchange table, but it’s subject to availability.


----------



## SheHulk

Cabius said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478539891407560704


I like them!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

princessbride6205 said:


> Hey, everyone - I had been so excited about this solo trip and my first in-person race in 2 years…now I’m wondering if I’m just going to be a miserable ball of crowd/Covid anxiety the entire time. My mom and daughter were positive over Christmas, work is crazy, and for the first time in my life, I’m thinking canceling a Disney trip would be better. Maybe I’d be less stressed just forfeiting the money and sitting at home. There’s a part of me that’s still excited to go, which is why I haven’t canceled anything. Just trying to figure out how to approach this without adding more stress and anxiety to my life right now.


If you are vaccinated, quit worrying about Covid and enjoy the weekend. Not being flippant or dismissive, just saying that it isn’t worth obsessing about to the point of minimizing enjoyment.  YMMV. My 2 cents worth


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

inkedupmomma said:


> Any solo runners heading to expo and 10K from Kidani? Hoping to meet some people prior to the run  on Friday
> 
> Also- what time is everyone heading to the expo in order to get any merch that’s worthwhile?My nerves are shot and I’m overthinking everything


Wednesday probably around 6 pm when I roll into Orlando. I’ll be wearing a vintage orange Run Disney shirt


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> If you are vaccinated, quit worrying about Covid and enjoy the weekend. Not being flippant or dismissive, just saying that it isn’t worth obsessing about to the point of minimizing enjoyment. YMMV.


This is what my DH keeps telling me, haha. I’m mostly worried about getting it and not being able to fly home. But my parents live in Tampa and have a spare bedroom so it should be okay.


----------



## Kitty-chan

princessbride6205 said:


> Hey, everyone - I had been so excited about this solo trip and my first in-person race in 2 years…now I’m wondering if I’m just going to be a miserable ball of crowd/Covid anxiety the entire time. My mom and daughter were positive over Christmas, work is crazy, and for the first time in my life, I’m thinking canceling a Disney trip would be better. Maybe I’d be less stressed just forfeiting the money and sitting at home. There’s a part of me that’s still excited to go, which is why I haven’t canceled anything. Just trying to figure out how to approach this without adding more stress and anxiety to my life right now.


I sympathize with you on this! It can be really hard to decide. For me (given my own health and family situations), the worry about covid is worth it, in order to enjoy the in-person races. I've been to a few in-person races this year, and they've been really good for my mental health.

 I hope you're able to find a solution that works best for you.


----------



## GollyGadget

camaker said:


> No purple. Boo!!


I had the same thought but I'm not mad about the royal blue. At least it isn't a boring gray like I feared


----------



## 1lilspark

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> If you are vaccinated, quit worrying about Covid and enjoy the weekend. Not being flippant or dismissive, just saying that it isn’t worth obsessing about to the point of minimizing enjoyment.  YMMV. My 2 cents worth


I’d stop worrying if I didn’t see so many reports on people vaccinated & boosted test positive mixed with the fact I work in a supermarket and  was pretty much told that half our department was out on quarantine 

that’s all I’ll say on the matter as I don’t want to get flagged or have this thread killed

In lighter news not showing rain for the moment on Friday so


----------



## Livelovedance

Superficial issue but I don’t see the parks logos on the sleeves. I’ve only run Princess so this will be my first long sleeve runDisney shirt, but I was looking forward to that!


----------



## SarahDisney

Livelovedance said:


> Superficial issue but I don’t see the parks logos on the sleeves. I’ve only run Princess so this will be my first long sleeve runDisney shirt, but I was looking forward to that!



I believe they got rid of the park icons on the sleeves when they switched to the new shirt company (so Wine & Dine 2019, I think). It kinda sucks. I loved having the park icons on the sleeves.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Kitty-chan said:


> super anxious here, too. I tell myself I'll feel better once I get to Orlando . . . but I'm sure anxiety about the race itself won't really let up until I'm across the start line.


same - just need to touch down in Orlando! 



lookingforsunshine said:


> I am also extremely anxious.






PCFriar80 said:


> I'm anxious and not even running!  But that's a different story.  So far, so good for our flight out of BDL tomorrow.  Hang tough!  It will all work out!


manifesting all good things for us both!



lhermiston said:


> Alcohol helps.


what a week I picked to cut down on drinking in an effort to hydrate.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I like the shirts - except the Goofy, why yellow?  It makes me think of 2017 and the cancelled half marathon (which had a yellow shirt).  Otherwise I like them.  

So fun to talk with runners in the lobby today.  It is so cool that total strangers based on a shirt simply strike up a conversation.  I had an older Dopey shirt on and they were wearing a marathon shirt.  Nice conversation and now I am excited, it is finally here, Marathon Weekend!


----------



## Marathongirl30

My DH and I are at POFQ. Are we better off driving to the races or taking the Disney transport?


----------



## Livelovedance

SarahDisney said:


> I believe they got rid of the park icons on the sleeves when they switched to the new shirt company (so Wine & Dine 2019, I think). It kinda sucks. I loved having the park icons on the sleeves.


I tried to look up the 2020 shirts earlier to see if they had the park icons but I couldn’t find a clear picture. Either way, it’s a disappointing change.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Livelovedance said:


> Superficial issue but I don’t see the parks logos on the sleeves. I’ve only run Princess so this will be my first long sleeve runDisney shirt, but I was looking forward to that!


I’ll be converting mine to short-sleeved anyway…


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Crud. 2:19 in the morning and I should be sound asleep, but I’m wide awake thinking about the upcoming weekend.


----------



## luv2cheer92

SarahDisney said:


> I believe they got rid of the park icons on the sleeves when they switched to the new shirt company (so Wine & Dine 2019, I think). It kinda sucks. I loved having the park icons on the sleeves.


The park icons are typically only on the Marathon weekend shirts. And they were on there in 2020 with the newer style shirts.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Who doesn’t like a challenge on top of a challenge, right?

Just got into my room at AKL.
Flight out of Hartford was cancelled 20 minutes prior to boarding yesterday AM, nothing available of course until later today. Rather than chance another cancellation or getting here with no flight home if that’s canceled it was decided this would be the trip to drive 1200+ miles.
Oh yay, surprise! I-95 in VA was closed for a fifty mile detour due to the storms so it turned into a bit over 20 hours but this is happening.


----------



## MissLiss279

Dopey 2020 said:


> Who doesn’t like a challenge on top of a challenge, right?
> 
> Just got into my room at AKL.
> Flight out of Hartford was cancelled 20 minutes prior to boarding yesterday AM, nothing available of course until later today. Rather than chance another cancellation or getting here with no flight home if that’s canceled it was decided this would be the trip to drive 1200+ miles.
> Oh yay, surprise! I-95 in VA was closed for a fifty mile detour due to the storms so it turned into a bit over 20 hours but this is happening.


I’m glad you made it!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> My name is probably on a list somewhere.



“Probably” is doing a lot of heavy lifting in that sentence


----------



## MissLiss279

luv2cheer92 said:


> The park icons are typically only on the Marathon weekend shirts. And they were on there in 2020 with the newer style shirts.


I believe each race (except for the 5k when it was a cotton t-shirt) had the icons of the parks they ran through. So only the marathon had all four parks, but the half had MK and Epcot and the 10k had Epcot. 

I thought the original runDisney branded shirts did have the park icons… I was trying to find a picture…. I found one from google (but it would let me attach a screenshot) - they did have them.


My shirts from the virtual runs last year did not (obviously), and they had a different material which I liked better, but they also fit a little weird on me. I’m hoping these work out!


----------



## garneska

I am hoping someone will post about the cut and material for the 2022 shirts.  Like some, I was not a fan of the material or cut (sleeves way too short) of the 2020 shirts.


----------



## luv2cheer92

MissLiss279 said:


> I believe each race (except for the 5k when it was a cotton t-shirt) had the icons of the parks they ran through. So only the marathon had all four parks, but the half had MK and Epcot and the 10k had Epcot.
> 
> I thought the original runDisney branded shirts did have the park icons… I was trying to find a picture…. I found one from google (but it would let me attach a screenshot) - they did have them.
> View attachment 635944
> 
> My shirts from the virtual runs last year did not (obviously), and they had a different material which I liked better, but they also fit a little weird on me. I’m hoping these work out!


Yes, it was just the parks that race ran through. I was looking forward to having 2 parks on my 10K shirt for once haha.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Sitting at my gate at IAD! Looking good, let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## BigEeyore

Of course I like the 10K shirt the best because I'm not running it this year! Bummed about the park icons not being on the sleeve - miss the old shirts by Champion 

Safe travels to all! May we all stay healthy and arrive safely. Oh and drink water! Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate - going to be another warm one unless Florida throws us a curveball!


----------



## LSUfan4444

On Marathon race day we have park reservations at MK and are staying at Boardwalk. Would it be easier to take a Disney bus to the TTC or Uber? Not looking to rope drop but thinking something about 9:30am arrival or so. I've never been to MK that early on race day before since I've always ran the marathon before this year.


----------



## luv2cheer92

BigEeyore said:


> Of course I like the 10K shirt the best because I'm not running it this year! Bummed about the park icons not being on the sleeve - miss the old shirts by Champion
> 
> Safe travels to all! May we all stay healthy and arrive safely. Oh and drink water! Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate - going to be another warm one unless Florida throws us a curveball!


I know I'm in the minority, but I prefer the newer ones over the Champion ones, by quite a lot.


----------



## Oswald0827

camaker said:


> I’ll take a shot at answering what I can and others will chime in with their experiences, I’m sure. There were several of who ran that marathon. It’s not 100% clear exactly when the decision was made or what precisely prompted it. I think our best estimate was that the course was modified to remove the Blizzard Beach loop sometime in the 10:30-10:45 timeframe. I don’t know whether that decision was made due to a specific heat and humidity threshold being met or if it was due to the  strain on the medical support staff from runners in distress nearing the breaking point. There were a lot of runners in need of aid as the heat ramped up through the morning.
> 
> I think you have to go into any marathon with a forecast temperature profile like this one with the understanding that it could be shortened. Factors working in our favor this year are that the forecast isn’t quite as hot and humid and I think there’s cloud cover forecast that would mitigate some of the heat’s effects (although clouds were forecast in 2020 and didn’t materialize).  Factors working against us include reports that I’ve seen that rD is short of both medical and aid station volunteers this year, lowering the threshold for overwhelming medical capacity and reducing rDs ability to add water/ice/cooling options/stations on the fly.
> 
> We‘re just going to have to see what happens.


Yes based on what I experienced and conversations I had with others, 10:30 appears about right; however, the text alert didn't go out until 11:30 (or at least that's when it came through on my texts).


----------



## ANIM8R

Marathongirl30 said:


> My DH and I are at POFQ. Are we better off driving to the races or taking the Disney transport?


(My opinion only) I always felt better about the Disney transport...and taking one of the early ones. Even though busses are subject to most of the same traffic problems. once they get near the park the progress seems more steady than the cars trying to make it into the parking lots. It just seems a lot less stressful to me.

However, I've read on these boards about people leaving VERY early (before the busses start running) and catching some extra sleep once they're parked. That doesn't seem so bad. But based on my own experiences, I recommend the busses.

Best of luck! Have a great time!


----------



## Dis5150

On my first flight!


----------



## RunWI1265

Just got in the long merch line at the expo! Couldn’t get the vending machine at the hotel to read my CC so I have an empty water bottle until I can find water which I’m guessing won’t be until I get inside….In a couple more hours


----------



## jmasgat

Marathongirl30 said:


> My DH and I are at POFQ. Are we better off driving to the races or taking the Disney transport?



If I had a nickel for every time I have answered this question over the years....I might have enough coin to get off the 417 at Osceola Parkway   Anyhow, what races are you doing?  How familiar are you with driving at Disney? For 5k and 10k, it would be simple to drive-IF you do it early and avoid ramp closures (for the 10 k) You can take the "normal" route of coming out onto Bonnet Creek and jumping on the on-ramp at Epcot Center Drive.  For the half and full,Epcot Center Drive will be closed and you will need to go Bonnet Creek to Buena Vista to World Drive North to Epcot Center Drive.  It's really a matter of choice.  It's nice to drive to have the car, leave when you want, not deal with waiting around for a bus, park closer to the start area. But the buses are fine.  It's fun to sit/talk with people gearing up to run.  Your call.



Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Crud. 2:19 in the morning and I should be sound asleep, but I’m wide awake thinking about the upcoming weekend.



Look at it as practice for the race. This is about when you would be getting up/leaving, so you got this!



Dopey 2020 said:


> Who doesn’t like a challenge on top of a challenge, right?
> Just got into my room at AKL.
> Flight out of Hartford was cancelled 20 minutes prior to boarding yesterday AM, nothing available of course until later today. Rather than chance another cancellation or getting here with no flight home if that’s canceled it was decided this would be the trip to drive 1200+ miles.
> Oh yay, surprise! I-95 in VA was closed for a fifty mile detour due to the storms so it turned into a bit over 20 hours but this is happening.



Glad you made it.  Hope to run into you at AKL.



LSUfan4444 said:


> On Marathon race day we have park reservations at MK and are staying at Boardwalk. Would it be easier to take a Disney bus to the TTC or Uber? Not looking to rope drop but thinking something about 9:30am arrival or so. I've never been to MK that early on race day before since I've always ran the marathon before this year.



Personally, I might do Uber. The roads you are taking to get there should be open then, so getting there should be okay, but buses trying to get back will be stuck in traffic and therefore you might wait for a while at BW.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> I am hoping someone will post about the cut and material for the 2022 shirts.  Like some, I was not a fan of the material or cut (sleeves way too short) of the 2020 shirts.



‘This year’s Wine & Dine shirts were a big improvement over the 2020 MW shirts, so I’m cautiously optimistic.  They still weren’t up to the Champion standards of years past, though.


----------



## PrincessV

Gary Snyder said:


> With the arrival of the expo passes and bib numbers, the subject of weather has stopped...but, I will bring it up again!
> Apparently, 2 years ago, the marathon was shortened by 2 miles.  If there any runners here that were at that marathon, at what
> time into the race did they make this decision? and what was their criteria?  Is there a chance that this years marathon
> will be shortened??  thanks


I was there and the course was shortened just ahead of me. It happened at about 11am, and that was decided before the race started - I only knew thanks to a friend with an inside contact, though: that info was not broadcast until runners were within maybe 15 minutes of the cutoff. I was on Western Way and a DJ there was telling runners the course was being cut ahead. rD didn’t share their criteria for making the call, but given that the decision was made before the race even started, I imagine it was based on the forecast and what they knew medical could handle.

Based on the current forecast, yes, I think it’s quite possible the course could be shortened again.


----------



## PrincessV

Shirts… I love the colors and designs! Shame I ordered size S based on 2020’s shirts: I did the same for W&D and the new shirts were too big. Really hoping someone ordered XS and swaps them for S before I get there…


----------



## cburnett11

Got up this morning at 130a for the 12-13 hour drive.  Checked flight and it was canceled so glad we made the call yesterday to drive.  In Georgia now…


----------



## Sara W

This may sound like a silly question, but I rarely drive myself to races when I have to carry a bunch of stuff while running. Is it a bad idea to put my car key in my gEar check bag? (in something bigger so a car key isn't just floating around the bag). I know a key is pretty tiny, but I'd prefer to save that space for chapstick, nutrition, etc.


----------



## ValW

FYI: in the lounge now and was told all platinum members start in S2 unless they submitted a proof of time.


----------



## jrsharp21

RunWI1265 said:


> Just got in the long merch line at the expo! Couldn’t get the vending machine at the hotel to read my CC so I have an empty water bottle until I can find water which I’m guessing won’t be until I get inside….In a couple more hours



Holy cow. People are lined up 3+ hours ahead of opening? Yup, that made my decision. Not heading over until after lunch.


----------



## garneska

@cburnett11  wave as you go by.  we leave tomorrow.  @Sara W i personally would not put my care key in Gear Check. 

I too am torn on driving to the 10k.  I am definitely not driving to the Marathon but 10k is a possibility.  probably depend on weather and with the current weather for Friday am thinking buses. Oh the decisions


----------



## Marathongirl30

Thanks jmasgat!  We’re running the Dopey Challenge this year.  We took buses from AKL when we ran the Princess Fairy Tale Challenge, but that was because we didn’t have a car on that trip.  Since a) we have our car with us this trip, b) POFQ is pretty close to EP and c) there’s just a wee bit of virus concern on the buses, we were wondering if taking a car was even a real option.  When people post here that you need to arrive early if you drive, with a race start of 5:00, what time would folks suggest we leave POFQ to be at the parking lot ‘early‘?


----------



## RunWI1265

jrsharp21 said:


> Holy cow. People are lined up 3+ hours ahead of opening? Yup, that made my decision. Not heading over until after lunch.



We just got let inside a bit ago.The line isn’t as long as it appeared but there’s still a good amount. I don’t think hotel busses start until 9:30?? I took a Lyft over.


----------



## The Expert

Just landed at MCO from my redeye and connection. I was going to hit the expo first thing,  but if lines are bad already I think I'll take my time getting there.

Good point on the busses though... okay, going anyway!


----------



## ValW

Someone asked: No park icons on the shirts


----------



## PrincessV

Sara W said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but I rarely drive myself to races when I have to carry a bunch of stuff while running. Is it a bad idea to put my car key in my gEar check bag? (in something bigger so a car key isn't just floating around the bag). I know a key is pretty tiny, but I'd prefer to save that space for chapstick, nutrition, etc.


YES, bad idea!! My friend did that once and gear check lost his bag. I don’t think they ever did find it - he had to find someone to get into his house and bring him a spare key. I always drive and always carry my key with me for just that reason!


----------



## RunWI1265

The Expert said:


> Just landed at MCO from my redeye and connection. I was going to hit the expo first thing,  but if lines are bad already I think I'll take my time getting there.


I have nothing to go off of as this is my first time at the expo this early. For reference we are in the big area with the yellow tape, waiting. Of the entire space about 1.5 of the room is taped for lines. It is not full yet.


----------



## jmasgat

Marathongirl30 said:


> Thanks jmasgat!  We’re running the Dopey Challenge this year.  We took buses from AKL when we ran the Princess Fairy Tale Challenge, but that was because we didn’t have a car on that trip.  Since a) we have our car with us this trip, b) POFQ is pretty close to EP and c) there’s just a wee bit of virus concern on the buses, we were wondering if taking a car was even a real option.  When people post here that you need to arrive early if you drive, with a race start of 5:00, what time would folks suggest we leave POFQ to be at the parking lot ‘early‘?



I would say 3:00, but others would probably say 2:30. (But then again, I once got to Epcot, and made it to my corral with 2 minutes to spare--not that I would recommend that.)  I think 3 is enough time to get through security and be ready when they open the corrals around 3:30-ish (I believe).

The main thing is to avoid any morning road closures--which are at 4 am.


----------



## Tall Todd

PrincessV said:


> I was there and the course was shortened just ahead of me. It happened at about 11am, and that was decided before the race started - I only knew thanks to a friend with an inside contact, though: that info was not broadcast until runners were within maybe 15 minutes of the cutoff. I was on Western Way and a DJ there was telling runners the course was being cut ahead. rD didn’t share their criteria for making the call, but given that the decision was made before the race even started, I imagine it was based on the forecast and what they knew medical could handle.
> 
> Based on the current forecast, yes, I think it’s quite possible the course could be shortened again.



Can you talk about your race up to the point of it being shortened right in front of you? Starting group, pacing, race style, breaks?
It's my first and will be beyond gutted if it happens 'right in front' of me. Thanks


----------



## camaker

Okay, doubly stupid question. Stupid once because I don’t know the answer and stupid twice because I have to ask it.

Do any of the resort gift shops or anywhere at Disney Springs sell electric shavers?


----------



## Marathongirl30

jmasgat said:


> I would say 3:00, but others would probably say 2:30. (But then again, I once got to Epcot, and made it to my corral with 2 minutes to spare--not that I would recommend that.)  I think 3 is enough time to get through security and be ready when they open the corrals around 3:30-ish (I believe)





jmasgat said:


> I would say 3:00, but others would probably say 2:30. (But then again, I once got to Epcot, and made it to my corral with 2 minutes to spare--not that I would recommend that.)  I think 3 is enough time to get through security and be ready when they open the corrals around 3:30-ish (I believe).
> 
> The main thing is to avoid any morning road closures--which are at 4 am.


Thanks. Pretty frustrating to look at a map-looks like we could WALK there in half a mile!!


----------



## Jason Bryer

RunWI1265 said:


> I have nothing to go off of as this is my first time at the expo this early. For reference we are in the big area with the yellow tape, waiting. Of the entire space about 1.5 of the room is taped for lines. It is not full yet.


Did they let you in the merch area? I’m in line in the hallway.


----------



## Desdemona924

camaker said:


> Okay, doubly stupid question. Stupid once because I don’t know the answer and stupid twice because I have to ask it.
> 
> Do any of the resort gift shops or anywhere at Disney Springs sell electric shavers?



Maybe the shave shop in Disney Springs? They seem more about the experience of shaving, so they might be more in line with creams and razors, but worth a shot.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Anybody seen whether there's a Dooney this year?


----------



## ValW

Pass holder merchandise is very limited and being told there is no restock.  Everything is so pretty!  Any questions I might be able to help with?


----------



## kevin75

Another dumb newbie question...wife and I are running the 10K and staying at Pop.  What time should we plan on leaving for the race?


----------



## RunWI1265

Jason Bryer said:


> Did they let you in the merch area? I’m in line in the hallway.


Nope, still waiting. I’m listening to people talk about their “game plan” once we get inside and I’m wondering what I’m about the experience!? Is this going to be chaos???


----------



## Jason Bryer

RunWI1265 said:


> Nope, still waiting. I’m listening to people talk about their “game plan” once we get inside and I’m wondering what I’m about the experience!? Is this going to be chaos???


Thanks. Honestly thinking of coming back later.  But I also have nothing else to do until I pick up my friend from the airport.


----------



## jrsharp21

RunWI1265 said:


> Nope, still waiting. I’m listening to people talk about their “game plan” once we get inside and I’m wondering what I’m about the experience!? Is this going to be chaos???



Get a wide stance, elbows out to the side, and box out! Throw a shoulder here and there.


----------



## furiated

RunWI1265 said:


> Nope, still waiting. I’m listening to people talk about their “game plan” once we get inside and I’m wondering what I’m about the experience!? Is this going to be chaos???



I'm also sitting in the hallway waiting. I guess the queue room is full?

It can get hectic. The last few times I was able to preorder the pin bundle but not this time sadly. Previously they always got crazy and folks would swarm the CMs coming to restock the pins. 

Also, try on as much as you can before purchasing/leaving. There's usually mirrors and/or tables/clothing racks off to the side. I almost got the wrong size W&D jacket because I grabbed the ladies version by mistake in my hurry to grab one while they were available.

In all my things me coming to races, I've been able to get everything I wanted as long as I went to the expo at opening. Fingers crossed the luck continues!


----------



## ValW

RunWI1265 said:


> Nope, still waiting. I’m listening to people talk about their “game plan” once we get inside and I’m wondering what I’m about the experience!? Is this going to be chaos???



If you want passholder stuff, get it first! Sizing seems a little big for shirts. Be aware that there are a men’s and a women’s jackets  - no way to tell the difference except for the SKU.  Try it on!  (Thanks to cast members help)


----------



## furiated

ValW said:


> If you want passholder stuff, get it first! Sizing seems a little big for shirts. Be aware that there are a men’s and a women’s jackets  - no way to tell the difference except for the SKU.  Try it on!  (Thanks to cast members help)



You don't happen to have one of the SKUs handy do you? So I can take a quick glance at which one I'm grabbing?


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

We took the first bus from AKL and just got in line for merch.  The line is outside and wrapping around like crazy.  I'm now worrying we'll miss our 1:30 pm ADR.


----------



## ValW

furiated said:


> You don't happen to have one of the SKUs handy do you? So I can take a quick glance at which one I'm grabbing?



last 3 digits - this is a mens.  The women’s is a 49 instead of 50


----------



## Bree

Picked up dopey bibs
S3 for 5K/10K with estimated pace 8-10
S3 for half/full 218xx estimate 4-4:30


----------



## furiated

ValW said:


> last 3 digits - this is a mens.  The women’s is a 49 instead of 50
> 
> View attachment 636005



Thanks!  That'll help in the crazy rush! I almost got the wrong gender jacket at W&D because they weren't labeled!


----------



## furiated

The hounds have been released! First non Club people are heading into merch


----------



## ValW

I don’t think there are any wine glasses this year!


----------



## Bree

No park logos on sleeves. Fit true to size and nicer quality.  This is a small over the sweater I am wearing. Length is great for me and I’m 5’4”.


----------



## The Expert

They opened bib pickup about 9:45. All Dopey pickups - bibs and shirts - are together upstairs. 

243XX put me in S5
Estimate was 5:01-5:30.


----------



## hauntedcity

xjillianpaige said:


> between covid cases, flights, and snow, I'm making myself sick with anxiety. my stomach is in knots.



I don't think my anxiety will abate until I'm on the flight back home after the race.  I feel okay-ish with covid stuff; I'm boosted and purchased some n95 masks for the trip. I'm just worried about not getting back home in time for work and school.  If flights get cancelled going TO Florida, _c'est la vie_.  If I can't get back FROM Florida, that's a problem.


----------



## 1lilspark

To all those expo-ing May the odds be ever in your favor 
To those traveling safe journey 

as for me I have a 6 hour shift this afternoon and then a quick weather double check before packing

merch strategy is to get there at or within the hour of things opening tomorrow at noon and prey  that my pre-order magnet/pin bundle is still listed in the system and than pick over what scraps may be left for stock


----------



## hauntedcity

luv2cheer92 said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I prefer the newer ones over the Champion ones, by quite a lot.



Champion's not doing the shirts anymore?  My last Disney race was Star Wars in 2019. Who makes them now?


----------



## Bree

hauntedcity said:


> Champion's not doing the shirts anymore?  My last Disney race was Star Wars in 2019. Who makes them now?



they are just a generic brand


----------



## hauntedcity

Random question... how long do the batteries in Magic Bands last? Will my bands from 2019 still work?


----------



## HangWithMerida

hauntedcity said:


> Random question... how long do the batteries in Magic Bands last? Will my bands from 2019 still work?


Cutting it close but Maybe. I used one from 2019 in Nov for W&D and it still worked. I think they are “supposed” to last about 2 years.


----------



## jrsharp21

ValW said:


> I don’t think there are any wine glasses this year!



Oh, my wife is not going to be happy. That was on my list for me to pick up today. Do they have the shoe ornament this year?


----------



## GollyGadget

hauntedcity said:


> Random question... how long do the batteries in Magic Bands last? Will my bands from 2019 still work?


I'm not an expert but my understanding was that they worked forever. Some of the long range stuff will stop working but the tapping should continue working.  I really hope so as all of mine are 2019 or older


----------



## Grabnar

GollyGadget said:


> I'm not an expert but my understanding was that they worked forever. Some of the long range stuff will stop working but the tapping should continue working.  I really hope so as all of mine are 2019 are older


This is correct, the short range taps are unpowered, but your PhotoPass stuff will not work on rides.

Good luck to everyone there today! I'll be with you in spirit


----------



## furiated

GollyGadget said:


> I'm not an expert but my understanding was that they worked forever. Some of the long range stuff will stop working but the tapping should continue working.  I really hope so as all of mine are 2019 are older



That's how I understand it. There's 2 different things in a Magic Band, short range and long range. Short range (tapstiles to enter the park, room door entry) will work forever as the reader is powered, not the band. Long range is used for rides picking up your band and auto attaching your photos (like on SDMT). Those batteries are in the Magic Band and can't be replaced. But you could always swap out the puck and reuse the band.


----------



## Goofed98

Marathongirl30 said:


> Thanks jmasgat!  We’re running the Dopey Challenge this year.  We took buses from AKL when we ran the Princess Fairy Tale Challenge, but that was because we didn’t have a car on that trip.  Since a) we have our car with us this trip, b) POFQ is pretty close to EP and c) there’s just a wee bit of virus concern on the buses, we were wondering if taking a car was even a real option.  When people post here that you need to arrive early if you drive, with a race start of 5:00, what time would folks suggest we leave POFQ to be at the parking lot ‘early‘?



I've typically driven myself from Boardwalk over to both the half and the full, and I leave Boardwalk around 3:30.  Now, the traffic from POFQ is going to add some time there, and I don't know if it's 30 minutes or 10 minutes, but I can say, with the exception of one year, I've always been there within 30 minutes, giving me plenty of time to relax, stay cool/warm, etc., before heading to the corrals.

With the races starting 30 minutes earlier, I'd probably be shooting for 2:45-3 am Boardwalk departure this year.


----------



## GreatLakes

hauntedcity said:


> Random question... how long do the batteries in Magic Bands last? Will my bands from 2019 still work?



My MBs from November 2018 worked in June 2021 so over two years.  We only used them for resort door access, nothing else, because the bluetooth key didn't work for us for some reason.


----------



## The Expert

Merch line at 10:45am... It goes around the back of the building by the Uber drop! (Sorry for the weird DIS orientation.)


----------



## The Expert

Oops! Duplicate!


----------



## jrsharp21

The Expert said:


> Merch line at 10:45am... It goes around the back of the building by the Uber drop! (Sorry for the weird DIS orientation.)
> View attachment 636020



Is there a ILL$ for that?  Hoping that things calm down around 1pm.


----------



## The Expert

I decided to get in it as I don't have any other immediate plans and need to get my pre-order merch anyway. It's moving pretty quickly.


----------



## GreatLakes

The Expert said:


> Merch line at 10:45am... It goes around the back of the building by the Uber drop! (Sorry for the weird DIS orientation.)
> View attachment 636020



There is nothing in that expo worth that wait but I've never been a get in line for merch person.


----------



## furiated

Merch pro tip for the blue/white jackets. Ladies has Chip and Dale included on the back. Men's doesn't. They're all mixed together on the racks


----------



## ValW

jrsharp21 said:


> Oh, my wife is not going to be happy. That was on my list for me to pick up today. Do they have the shoe ornament this year?



I don’t believe there are any ornaments.


----------



## leholcomb

ValW said:


> I don’t believe there are any ornaments.


There is a generic Marathon Mickey head ornament but the shelves are bare at the moment. Hopefully there is a restock.


----------



## The Expert

I have a theory about the lack of logos on the shirt sleeves. Based on the early cutoff of pre-orders, I suspect their shirt design and order were due earlier than usual due to supply chain issues. Perhaps they had not yet finalized the 10K course changes by then, so rather than leave logos off that one shirt or risk it being wrong, they just opted not to do them on any. 

That, or they're trying to save money and/or time. Sleeve imprints definitely add to cost and production time.


----------



## hotblooded

Kerry1957 said:


> Shirts on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYVEH05tduQ/


Nooooo! I was hoping this would finally be the year I got purple for the Half. They’re really trying to get me to sign up for Dopey someday.


----------



## MissLiss279

s2 for all races - Dopey 206xx


----------



## Jason Bryer

Glad I got there early and didn’t leave. Everyone was friendly and orderly. The mobile checkout is a big plus instead of waiting forever to checkout last past years. Not on all clothes, they run very small. I wanted the black rundisney zip jacket but they all appear to be women's cut and needed to go two sizes up to even get it on and then it was tight in certain areas and very baggy at the bottom.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Should also mention, don’t hesitate to ask a CM for other sizes. They were very accommodating to look in the back.


----------



## opusone

Just landed at MCO.  Happy.


----------



## RunWI1265

Everything went pretty smoothly this morning. Was able to get everything I wanted. It did get a little hectic but I’m guessing that people visiting later in the day won’t be as…eager….as some of the people this morning. I was also able to find some salt chews which I’ve been panicking about. 

s4 for dopey with an estimated 4:31-5:00. Also, did they give me the wrong souvenir tag or is it just random? It’s a half marathon one instead of dopey. Maybe they just randomly grab?


----------



## LdyStormy76

kevin75 said:


> dumb newbie question...wife and I are running the 10K and staying at Pop.  What time should we plan on leaving for the race?



Recommend being on the first bus, and if you are driving know exactly where you are going and leave at the time the first bus leaves.  Yes you end up waiting around in holding near the start line but better that than not getting on a bus or there being transportation issues.  There should be a big easel in the lobby with transportation information for the race on it that gives you the starting times for the bus.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Dopey 2020 said:


> Who doesn’t like a challenge on top of a challenge, right?
> 
> Just got into my room at AKL.
> Flight out of Hartford was cancelled 20 minutes prior to boarding yesterday AM, nothing available of course until later today. Rather than chance another cancellation or getting here with no flight home if that’s canceled it was decided this would be the trip to drive 1200+ miles.
> Oh yay, surprise! I-95 in VA was closed for a fifty mile detour due to the storms so it turned into a bit over 20 hours but this is happening.


Wow!  Now that is commitment!


----------



## Dis5150

Made it! Now to commence with the fun!


----------



## rundisfan

RunWI1265 said:


> Everything went pretty smoothly this morning. Was able to get everything I wanted. It did get a little hectic but I’m guessing that people visiting later in the day won’t be as…eager….as some of the people this morning. I was also able to find some salt chews which I’ve been panicking about.
> 
> s4 for dopey with an estimated 4:31-5:00. Also, did they give me the wrong souvenir tag or is it just random? It’s a half marathon one instead of dopey. Maybe they just randomly grab?


It’s for the half-marathon anniversary


----------



## michigandergirl

Herding_Cats said:


> Woohoo!  We are 1 hour into our 4hr road trip to the airport  hotel. Flight is scheduled to leave at 7:00 and fingers crossed that it holds up since I know our area is supposed to get hammered with snow (I heard 10in?!) overnight and tomorrow.



I hope you made it out of DTW!! Flights were being cancelled out of GRR before the snow even arrived this morning. Getting absolutely pummeled with snow and blizzard conditions right now.


----------



## hotblooded

Disclaimer: I don’t mean to sound ungrateful, because I know it’s a privilege that these races are taking place at all.

I have always had proof of time in the 2:15-2:45 range for the Half Marathon and so I’m used to having an experience free from most congestion. I put down a 2:30-2:45 estimate for this year’s race and now I’m on the verge of canceling my trip because people with similar time estimates are in S5. How is it at the back of the pack?


----------



## pluto377

On my plane and hoping for an on time departure!


----------



## 1lilspark

hotblooded said:


> Disclaimer: I don’t mean to sound ungrateful, because I know it’s a privilege that these races are taking place at all.
> 
> I have always had proof of time in the 2:15-2:45 range for the Half Marathon and so I’m used to having an experience free from most congestion. I put down a 2:30-2:45 estimate for this year’s race and now I’m on the verge of canceling my trip because people with similar time estimates are in S5. How is it at the back of the pack?


This year for the half there are six start groups in previous years there were more corals  also from my understanding group 2 is the runners who $$$ for club RunDisney


----------



## MissLiss279

MissLiss279 said:


> s2 for all races - Dopey 206xx


Just also an FYI, I’m not sure how they split things up, but this is s2 with a 3:58 POT.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Just left the Expo.  Merch line still starts outside.

We waited about 1.5 hours to get in the merch area.


----------



## Kerry1957

Reminder for Annual Passholders at the Expo; in previous years there has been a modest passholder discount. Easy to forget in all the excitement; ask me how I know.....


----------



## MissLiss279

Kerry1957 said:


> Reminder for Annual Passholders at the Expo; in previous years there has been a modest passholder discount. Easy to forget in all the excitement; ask me how I know.....


See if you can return them at a resort store, and then repurchase…. Or if they can just credit you back the difference.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

That merch line is going to save me a lot of money.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Anybody seen whether there's a MW Dooney?


----------



## Kerry1957

MissLiss279 said:


> See if you can return them at a resort store, and then repurchase…. Or if they can just credit you back the difference.


I should have been clearer; I messed up a couple of years ago. I'm not getting to the Expo until tomorrow. Not a bad idea however; I wished I had thought of that back then.


----------



## luv2cheer92

I've been in line for about 40 minutes, I'm in the last section, so getting close. Maybe another 10-15 minutes. Its been moving pretty constantly which helps.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Kitty-chan said:


> Anybody seen whether there's a MW Dooney?



No Dooney


----------



## Kitty-chan

gosalyn_mallard said:


> No Dooney


Thank you! I'll plan some other fancy souvenir instead.


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> Just also an FYI, I’m not sure how they split things up, but this is s2 with a 3:58 POT.



My 3:57 PoT ended up in S2, as well. Not real thrilled that they’ve dropped PoT runners down in with the Club rD corral purchasers. I thought they were supposed to start after the PoT runners.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> My 3:57 PoT ended up in S2, as well. Not real thrilled that they’ve dropped PoT runners down in with the Club rD corral purchasers. I thought they were supposed to start after the PoT runners.


I was going to ask your number but you are Dopey.  I will get there tomorrow but my marathon number is 690 and my POT was right at the cutoff.  I did not even think it would go through.  I had a 10 miler at 1:24:46 from 2019.  Holy crap i am so not there.  Dang i have a ways to go to get back to that and i am older .


----------



## RunWI1265

rundisfan said:


> It’s for the half-marathon anniversary



Ah gotcha. Thanks!



Kerry1957 said:


> Reminder for Annual Passholders at the Expo; in previous years there has been a modest passholder discount. Easy to forget in all the excitement; ask me how I know.....



You can use your AP discount doing mobile checkout, too.


----------



## acurls

Has anyone seen/confirmed if resorts are offering the quick serve spaghetti runner's meal? I've seen runner's boxes on some menus, but not spaghetti...


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here's the pacer information from Facebook with starting groups.



I'm surprised they cut the POT group up and put them in s1 and s2.  I could see the s2 exclusively for Platinum runners reasoning.  Best guess is that there are only a few hundred Platinum runners and rather than have them in a group alone, they decided to put a few other back-end POT runners with them.  Just a guess though with nothing to base it on really.  Seems odd given the % of runners relative to the field.

Looks like the M s6 group has 5:45 all the way to 7:00 for pacers.  Which I guess isn't terribly surprising since 6:00-7:00 estimated only had 16% of the total field.


----------



## jrsharp21

Holy cow. In line now to get into the merch area. The line is nuts.


----------



## jrsharp21

this is just one half of the room. The other half is the same.


----------



## Carol_

Bree said:


> No park logos on sleeves. Fit true to size and nicer quality.  This is a small over the sweater I am wearing. Length is great for me and I’m 5’4”.
> 
> View attachment 636009


See, now I’m jealous and I just came from there with a lot of cool stuff. I wish those virtual kits would arrive already!
DS6 was not pleased with the expo. We left early to go get lunch. Those lines were killer.
ProTip: There are two buildings at the Expo. One at arrival with RunDisney merchandise, one up and over the hill past the big red globe that has other cool running merchandise. We split and conquered.


----------



## jrsharp21

I am S2 with bib 205xx. My POT was a 1:49 for a  half.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What is everyone doing regarding sunscreen? And are you going to carry sunglasses until you need them?


----------



## Herding_Cats

I’m in S5 for goofy and I’m kind of disappointed. Pretty much no shot at a dark sky castle pic.

and there were no spirit jerseys left at 1:30. None.

mid anyone changes their mind about one they bought I would happily buy it off you. S, M, or L.


----------



## Kitty-chan

1GoldenSun said:


> What is everyone doing regarding sunscreen? And are you going to carry sunglasses until you need them?


I'm putting on waterproof sunscreen before leaving the hotel, and bringing a travel size for reapplying during the race. This is for the marathon; i don't think I'd need the second application for 5k or 10k? But maybe for Half. 

I have transition lenses in my running glasses, so i don't need sunglasses. But I'm bringing a foldable visor which i can stick in my pocket before sunrise.


----------



## MissLiss279

1GoldenSun said:


> What is everyone doing regarding sunscreen? And are you going to carry sunglasses until you need them?


I will wear my sunglasses on my head, and I will apply sunscreen before I leave my room (maybe take a travel size one and put it in gear check right before I head to the corrals).


----------



## jrsharp21

Just got back. Took about 20-30 minutes to finally get in the merch area. Nothing really desirable in there. Best thing I saw while there was the sour apple beer. Yum.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m in S5 for goofy and I’m kind of disappointed. Pretty much no shot at a dark sky castle pic.



I wouldn't lose hope quite yet.  Regardless of starting group designations, my start time calculations are based on a rate release system for 60 min (first person to last person).  This system has held up whether they had 16 corrals, 8 corrals, or now 6 starting groups.  Essentially, I'm always just trying to calculate the % of the field ahead of you and using an equal rate release over the 60 min time period.  So while I initially said you'd be in s4 with an estimated start time of 5:33-5:38, you could easily be in what is now s5 with a start time of 5:33-5:38.  What matters more is that I estimated there to be 57% of the field ahead of you from the start.  That's still true whether you're in s4 or s5.  You moved from s4 to s5 because they split what I thought would be s1 (POT) into s1+s2 (POT + POT w/ club rD) which doesn't really change anything for the start of the estimated 4:00-4:30 group in s3 (what I thought would be s2).  They'll still start around 5:06am because only 11% of the field is ahead of them.  This is all assuming an on time start of 5:00am.

So keep in mind your actual start time relative to this chart to determine feasibility of dark sky timing:


----------



## Dopey 2020

Another 1:49 half POT in S2 with bib 205XX
Not happy about being sent back a corral while the pacers I wanted to follow are up front. Maybe I can catch them


----------



## lhermiston

Herding_Cats said:


> I’m in S5 for goofy and I’m kind of disappointed. Pretty much no shot at a dark sky castle pic.
> 
> and there were no spirit jerseys left at 1:30. None.
> 
> mid anyone changes their mind about one they bought I would happily buy it off you. S, M, or L.



Do you mind sharing your bib number again? Trying (in vain, most likely) to anticipate my corral.


----------



## btk2333

Dopey 2020 said:


> Another 1:49 half POT in S2 with bib 205XX
> Not happy about being sent back a corral while the pacers I wanted to follow are up front. Maybe I can catch them


I was S2 for wine and dine and crossed the start line at 506 (and I was not in the first wave from s2).  I think you could probably catch the pacers if you are in the front of s2


----------



## avondale

avondale said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I only sent my email refund request a few days ago. I was expecting this response and had my fingers crossed.  I even said that we rescheduled our trip for March - but obviously the marathon isn't happening then.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure why they don't give refunds in gift cards - after they make you jump through hoops so it's not easy.  That way, they get the money no matter what and it would be good PR.



Well, to stir the pot on the topic of refunds.  I got a refund in the form of a Disney gift card!  Since we rescheduled our trip to March, this is just perfect.  From the email sent to me:

_I am truly sorry to learn that you will not be able to participate in the Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend as originally planned. While our races are non-refundable, we also understand that these unforeseen circumstances are beyond anyone’s control.

Please know, deferrals are not offered for runDisney events. However, As a gesture of our goodwill, I would like to provide you with a full refund of your registration by issuing an electronic Disney Gift Card in the amount of $195. Please know, we are unable to refund processing fees, therefore the amount of the Disney Gift Card may slightly differ from the original amount paid when you registered. Please keep in mind your registration will be voided and you will not be able to participate in this event._

I only registered for the marathon.  I did state in my email request that we had rescheduled a trip for March and in fact, we already had reservations made - I don't know if RunDisney could or would verify that.  

By the way, my response was from "Yvette" at RunDisney.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I had car trouble on the way down and have left my car with a dealer and I am now in a rental barreling southward. At the moment it looks like I am scheduled to get there 10 minutes before eight tonight. On the chance that I do not make it to the expo in time, what is the procedure for getting my bill before the race in the morning?


----------



## Dopey 2020

Sorry to ask again but this thread moves too fast, thinking about driving to the 5k and heading out of parking asap after. Is it really as easy as it seems from AKL? There’s no road closures for the 5 right?


----------



## jrsharp21

Dopey 2020 said:


> Another 1:49 half POT in S2 with bib 205XX
> Not happy about being sent back a corral while the pacers I wanted to follow are up front. Maybe I can catch them



Same boat. I am going to try to catch the pacers if I can get a spot up front of S2.


----------



## rundisfan

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I had car trouble on the way down and have left my car with a dealer and I am now in a rental barreling southward. At the moment it looks like I am scheduled to get there 10 minutes before eight tonight. On the chance that I do not make it to the expo in time, what is the procedure for getting my bill before the race in the morning?



If you don't make it in time, head to the information tent at the race in the morning.  They SHOULD have your bib (no promises) but you will still need to go to the expo later to pick up shirts.


----------



## opusone

MissLiss279 said:


> Just also an FYI, I’m not sure how they split things up, but this is s2 with a 3:58 POT.





camaker said:


> My 3:57 PoT ended up in S2, as well. Not real thrilled that they’ve dropped PoT runners down in with the Club rD corral purchasers. I thought they were supposed to start after the PoT runners.





jrsharp21 said:


> I am S2 with bib 205xx. My POT was a 1:49 for a  half.





Dopey 2020 said:


> Another 1:49 half POT in S2 with bib 205XX
> Not happy about being sent back a corral while the pacers I wanted to follow are up front. Maybe I can catch them


I’m in s2 as well (204XX with a 1:45 half POT).  I think they ding the Dopey folks a bit since we won’t be on fresh legs.   Just a guess.  My daughter is in s1 for the 5k & 10k (<8 min pace), so she will have to drop back to s2 so we can run together.


----------



## camaker

opusone said:


> I’m in s2 as well (204XX with a 1:45 half POT).  I think they ding the Dopey folks a bit since we won’t be on fresh legs.   Just a guess.  My daughter is in s1 for the 5k & 10k (<8 min pace), so she will have to drop back to s2 so we can run together.



They have never dinged the Dopey runners with PoT before. We’ve always run right where our PoT placed us. I don’t think they’d start artificially moving people back now. My guess is that they had a target number of runners for S1 and ended up with more qualifying PoTs than anticipated, so they shifted the S1/S2 cutoff rather than have a larger than anticipated S1.


----------



## Sara W

My coworker that is a 2:40 marathoner and his super-fast wife are both running this weekend.


----------



## jmasgat

Can anyone comment on whether the KT booth was doing any runner taping?


----------



## jmasgat

Dopey 2020 said:


> Sorry to ask again but this thread moves too fast, thinking about driving to the 5k and heading out of parking asap after. Is it really as easy as it seems from AKL? There’s no road closures for the 5 right?



Right. Just Osceola to World Drive to Epcot Center Drive--the usual way in.


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the KT booth was doing any runner taping?


Yes they were. Im thinking about stopping by on Friday to have them tape my outer knee and IT band. I think you have to purchase a roll of tape. At least that’s how it used to be.


----------



## hauntedcity

...aaaaand child care may have just backed out. Panicked scrambling now begins.

My wife and I were going to leave Friday morning and return Sunday morning (running the Half), and our kids (12 & 15) were staying with family. Oh, man, this is going to be a crazy evening...

I happily accept all positive thoughts pointed my way.


----------



## garneska

@jmasgat i hope it helps.  I am not even sure where i would begin with KT tape.  I would be like please tape my whole body


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> They have never dinged the Dopey runners with PoT before. We’ve always run right where our PoT placed us. I don’t think they’d start artificially moving people back now. My guess is that they had a target number of runners for S1 and ended up with more qualifying PoTs than anticipated, so they shifted the S1/S2 cutoff rather than have a larger than anticipated S1.



Or they used the old Corral A delineation which was at 1:44:08 or faster for a HM (3:40 marathon equivalent).  Can anyone below 1:44:08 POT chime in to say whether they ended up in s1 or s2?



Dopey 2020 said:


> Another 1:49 half POT in S2 with bib 205XX
> Not happy about being sent back a corral while the pacers I wanted to follow are up front. Maybe I can catch them





jrsharp21 said:


> Same boat. I am going to try to catch the pacers if I can get a spot up front of S2.



I ran some math for you.  I assume the difference between s1 and s2 will be about 3 minutes.  So let's assume you start 1 min, 2 min, or 3 min behind your desired pacer team of 3:45 or 4:00.



To read this, let's assume you're aiming for the 4 hr pacer and you start 2 min behind them.  That would be the right hand chart in color green.  I'm assuming a GPS distance of 26.4 miles, so they'll be doing a 9:05 min/mile.  If you wanted to catch them within 1 mile, you'd need to do a 7:05 min/mile.  If you wanted to catch them at 6 miles, you'd wanted to run an 8:45 min/mile.

Now let's compare those paces to your physiological paces based on the 1:49 HM.



Your M Tempo under perfect conditions, fully trained, and a top 6% converter is 8:40 pace.  Given your HM pace is 8:19, I'd really hesitate to tell you to go any faster than that to catch your pace group.  I'd personally recommend not going any faster than 8:40 under ideal conditions.  If you're running Dopey, then I'd be careful going much faster than a 8:50-9:00 min/mile to play catch up depending on how you treat the other races.

Just some data to mull over in your decision making process if you do decide to try and catch them.


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> ...aaaaand child care may have just backed out. Panicked scrambling now begins.
> 
> My wife and I were going to leave Friday morning and return Sunday morning (running the Half), and our kids (12 & 15) were staying with family. Oh, man, this is going to be a crazy evening...
> 
> I happily accept all positive thoughts pointed my way.



OKAY. I THINK WE HAVE IT FIGURED OUT.  OH, AM I YELLING?
Okay, I think we have it worked out. Kids are staying with their grandparents. They were not originally in the mix, because Grandma got a new knee in December. But it may be for the best, because the kids can help out around the house, and take down all the Christmas decorations.

I can now commence breathing.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> @jmasgat i hope it helps.  I am not even sure where i would begin with KT tape.  I would be like please tape my whole body



Who I envision running with on Friday:


----------



## Rogue224

Just want to wish everyone good luck in the race(s) you are doing and achieve whatever goal you have!  Enjoy it, stay safe and I look forward to reading everyones’ experiences!


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> Who I envision running with on Friday:
> 
> View attachment 636154


That is exactly what i was thinking!!


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Was there any fun rundisney merch that is more general? stuff like these:


----------



## Z-Knight

merch was a major disappointment - no figures, no wine glasses, bland designs on mugs/tumblers.  Just meh.  I bought 2 pins. Hopefully I finish the marathon.sigh.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Blue Caterpillar said:


> Was there any fun rundisney merch that is more general? stuff like these:
> 
> View attachment 636159View attachment 636160


Yes! There was a good amount of non-weekend specific things.

I loved the merch, I had a hard time picking what I wanted without going overboard. I saw lots of good stuff.


----------



## opusone

Also, I don’t think I saw this mentioned yet, but they do have paper waiver forms…


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## MissLiss279

So, I was just noticing, as I’m trying on my race shirts, that the challenge shirts (Dopey & Goofy) have the park icons on the front in the color swatch area. The half and full just have the castle, and the 10k has Spaceship Earth. The 5k doesn’t have any…


----------



## Bree

Who was asking about foam rollers?

swan fitness center


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> Who was asking about foam rollers?
> 
> swan fitness center
> View attachment 636196



I can’t tell, are those extra long foam rollers or slightly short pool noodles?


----------



## ReginaMBK

DopeyBadger said:


> Or they used the old Corral A delineation which was at 1:44:08 or faster for a HM (3:40 marathon equivalent).  Can anyone below 1:44:08 POT chime in to say whether they ended up in s1 or s2?



I'm picking up my bib tomorrow and can report back - 1:42 POT


----------



## Dopey 2020

DopeyBadger said:


> Or they used the old Corral A delineation which was at 1:44:08 or faster for a HM (3:40 marathon equivalent).  Can anyone below 1:44:08 POT chime in to say whether they ended up in s1 or s2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran some math for you.  I assume the difference between s1 and s2 will be about 3 minutes.  So let's assume you start 1 min, 2 min, or 3 min behind your desired pacer team of 3:45 or 4:00.
> 
> View attachment 636148
> 
> To read this, let's assume you're aiming for the 4 hr pacer and you start 2 min behind them.  That would be the right hand chart in color green.  I'm assuming a GPS distance of 26.4 miles, so they'll be doing a 9:05 min/mile.  If you wanted to catch them within 1 mile, you'd need to do a 7:05 min/mile.  If you wanted to catch them at 6 miles, you'd wanted to run an 8:45 min/mile.
> 
> Now let's compare those paces to your physiological paces based on the 1:49 HM.
> 
> View attachment 636150
> 
> Your M Tempo under perfect conditions, fully trained, and a top 6% converter is 8:40 pace.  Given your HM pace is 8:19, I'd really hesitate to tell you to go any faster than that to catch your pace group.  I'd personally recommend not going any faster than 8:40 under ideal conditions.  If you're running Dopey, then I'd be careful going much faster than a 8:50-9:00 min/mile to play catch up depending on how you treat the other races.
> 
> Just some data to mull over in your decision making process if you do decide to try and catch them.



Thank you for what you do, I never get tired of math, it never lies and can tell you more than you would ever want to know. I am interested in the 3:40 pacer and the kicker is I’m sure my 1:39 would have put me in S1 but it was after the cutoff date so had to go with the 1:49. I’m going to see how I feel come Sunday but with the forecast and the fact that I’m currently behind on rest, my first concern is to stay healthy and have fun. Of course being very self competitive I’ll have to think about trying.


----------



## drummerwife

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm surprised they cut the POT group up and put them in s1 and s2.  I could see the s2 exclusively for Platinum runners reasoning.  Best guess is that there are only a few hundred Platinum runners and rather than have them in a group alone, they decided to put a few other back-end POT runners with them.  Just a guess though with nothing to base it on really.  Seems odd given the % of runners relative to the field.


I’m running the half and I was assigned s2. I chose the first non POT and I’m not platinum club rD. My bib is 407xx. I don’t know why I’m not in s3 like I was for W&D since I chose the same non POT. I’ll take the bump in start groups since I’m running with a significant injury but I can’t explain why.


----------



## The Expert

Interesting twist, but the pre-order jacket is the same one being sold at the expo. Is this new? Or just new to me? All my previous pre-orders were different designs.

In other news, I'm ready to roll for the 5K and about to hit lights out! I'm planning to be at the meet-up, but please say hi if you see me in this getup. I'll be riding over from GF on (hopefully) the first bus at 3!


----------



## Barca33Runner

We got to the expo at 2:00 and went to the merch at 2:30 and never encountered a line. I guess we were just on the right side of insanity. There were probably 4-5 items unavailable when we were there but I think that’s just the nature of the beast.


----------



## gjramsey

LSUfan4444 said:


> On Marathon race day we have park reservations at MK and are staying at Boardwalk. Would it be easier to take a Disney bus to the TTC or Uber? Not looking to rope drop but thinking something about 9:30am arrival or so. I've never been to MK that early on race day before since I've always ran the marathon before this year.



For what it is worth, in 2018, we went to MK from AOA after the half, and we gave up on buses after about 30+ minutes.  Tried to drive and, if I remember correctly, we did not get into the park until well after 11.  Races started at 5:30.   Missed one of our FPs that we had during the 10 hour.  Traffic was a parking lot nightmare on World Dr.   Uber might know a back way into the TTC.


----------



## Bree

Where is the meet up in the morning? Time? Planning to drive from Swan at 3:30. Need to grab safety pins when I get there since there were none in my shirt bag and I forgot the extras I usually bring.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> Where is the meet up in the morning? Time? Planning to drive from Swan at 3:30. Need to grab safety pins when I get there since there were none in my shirt bag and I forgot the extras I usually bring.
> 
> View attachment 636199



The pins weren’t in the shirt bag.  They should have handed you the safety pins along with the luggage tag. Check and make sure they’re not stuck to the luggage tag with static like mine were.


----------



## Marathongirl30

ReginaMBK said:


> I'm picking up my bib tomorrow and can report back - 1:42 POT


1:39 Half and I am is s1, DH is 1:37 Half and he is s1 as well.


----------



## garneska

@Bree  and @The Expert those are great costumes.  

Bree are you planning to drive to all the races? I am staying at the Swan too. We check in tomorrow. I am contemplating driving on Friday, will bus for the marathon.  

The Expert I am hoping to talk dog rescue with you.


----------



## kps7795

Z-Knight said:


> View attachment 636161View attachment 636162View attachment 636163View attachment 636164View attachment 636165View attachment 636167View attachment 636168View attachment 636169View attachment 636170View attachment 636171


I don’t understand why they chose that color for the marathon shirt.


----------



## Sara W

Got the call today that a kid that sat next to my daughter tested positive. She’s vaxxed, very good about her KN95, and they eat lunch outside (she doesn’t have to quarantine). I’m hiding in my room until I leave. Bless my husband’s heart- 2 additional nights of kid duty on his own have now fallen on him to get me to Sunday.


----------



## Sara W

garneska said:


> @Bree  and @The Expert those are great costumes.
> 
> Bree are you planning to drive to all the races? I am staying at the Swan too. We check in tomorrow. I am contemplating driving on Friday, will bus for the marathon.
> 
> The Expert I am hoping to talk dog rescue with you.


I’m also staying at the Swan!


----------



## Naomeri

Bree said:


> Where is the meet up in the morning? Time? Planning to drive from Swan at 3:30. Need to grab safety pins when I get there since there were none in my shirt bag and I forgot the extras I usually bring.
> 
> View attachment 636199


I love your Hula Lilo costume!!


Good luck to all the runners this weekend!!


----------



## GreatLakes

Good luck 5k/Dopey runners.  Just got back from my last workout of the marathon training cycle (8x400m @ 5k pace w/ 400m recover with a 2 mile warm up and cool down).  One last 4 mile shakeout on Friday and then race time.

I made a massage appointment for tomorrow to get the legs as ready as possible for the effort Sunday.


----------



## Tall Todd

Southwest just cancelled our flights for Friday. Yayy....


----------



## Herding_Cats

lhermiston said:


> Do you mind sharing your bib number again? Trying (in vain, most likely) to anticipate my corral.


306xx for a goofy bib.


----------



## pluto377

Trying to go to bed for the 5k and I’m more nervous than I should be. Stressing over when to wake up, bus or drive and extra layers. Ugh!


----------



## furiated

jmasgat said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the KT booth was doing any runner taping?



They are and it's free! I got taped there today. I thought previously you had to buy a roll to get taped but it's currently free.


----------



## cburnett11

My wife got taped today too.


----------



## Bree

camaker said:


> The pins weren’t in the shirt bag.  They should have handed you the safety pins along with the luggage tag. Check and make sure they’re not stuck to the luggage tag with static like mine were.



no  The lady had no clue. She handed me one bib for dopey and it took me and another volunteer to explain and get her to agree I should have two bibs.



garneska said:


> @Bree  and @The Expert those are great costumes.
> 
> Bree are you planning to drive to all the races? I am staying at the Swan too. We check in tomorrow. I am contemplating driving on Friday, will bus for the marathon.
> 
> The Expert I am hoping to talk dog rescue with you.



I usually drive for everything but the marathon. I don’t trust my legs


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I like that Dopey jacket. I may have to sign up for that race next year. 

That is how I started ice skating when I was a little girl. I liked the skating dresses.


----------



## rubybutt

Can bib go on front or back of outfit?


----------



## xjillianpaige

rubybutt said:


> Can bib go on front or back of outfit?



I believe it has to go on the front.

ETA: I always wear mine on the front for the race photos anyway, but I think it's also required to be on the front since some folks have falsified bibs in the past and having the bib on the front allows race directors to confirm identity if a cheating accusation is made.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopey 2020 said:


> Thank you for what you do, I never get tired of math, it never lies and can tell you more than you would ever want to know. I am interested in the 3:40 pacer and the kicker is I’m sure my 1:39 would have put me in S1 but it was after the cutoff date so had to go with the 1:49. I’m going to see how I feel come Sunday but with the forecast and the fact that I’m currently behind on rest, my first concern is to stay healthy and have fun. Of course being very self competitive I’ll have to think about trying.







So realistically, you don't want to run much faster than HM Tempo for a few miles, and even that is aggressive.  If you run your normal M Tempo (ideal conditions, and top 6% converter), then you'd catch them at Mile 2 (if 1 min behind), Mile 5 (if 2 min behind), and Mile 7 (if 3 min behind).

I guess in the thought process, do you prefer running with them early in the race (thereby going out aggressively to catch up and risk the possibility you can't hang with them till the end), or slowly reel them in and catch them late in the race (enabling you to run with them to the end)?  It's a hard tradeoff.



Bree said:


> Where is the meet up in the morning? Time? Planning to drive from Swan at 3:30. Need to grab safety pins when I get there since there were none in my shirt bag and I forgot the extras I usually bring.
> 
> View attachment 636199


----------



## garneska

Bree said:


> I usually drive for everything but the marathon. I don’t trust my legs


yep it’s the drive back to the hotel that is the problem


----------



## 1GoldenSun

garneska said:


> yep it’s the drive back to the hotel that is the problem



I'm a little worried about those stairs getting on the bus.


----------



## garneska

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm a little worried about those stairs getting on the bus.


Actually wait till you take the stairs to get off the bus


----------



## Livelovedance

rubybutt said:


> Can bib go on front or back of outfit?


Front. I’ve witnessed cast members stop a runner on course to have them move their bib to the front.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I made it to the Expo with 15 minutes to spare, so I did get my bibs. My car is sitting at a dealership in rural Georgia and I finished the drive in a stinky rental car.
I’m in s6, so I’ll wave from the back. 
it was a more than expectedly stressful drive down and I’m exhausted. I’ll see you guys in the pre-race location.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The Expert said:


> Interesting twist, but the pre-order jacket is the same one being sold at the expo. Is this new? Or just new to me? All my previous pre-orders were different designs.
> 
> In other news, I'm ready to roll for the 5K and about to hit lights out! I'm planning to be at the meet-up, but please say hi if you see me in this getup. I'll be riding over from GF on (hopefully) the first bus at 3!
> 
> View attachment 636197


How willl we spot you?…

;-)


----------



## LilyJC

Has anyone tried to add the bib numbers for photopass/have tips on how to successfully do so? My husband has tried everything and can’t get it to work


----------



## opusone

camaker said:


> They have never dinged the Dopey runners with PoT before. We’ve always run right where our PoT placed us. I don’t think they’d start artificially moving people back now. My guess is that they had a target number of runners for S1 and ended up with more qualifying PoTs than anticipated, so they shifted the S1/S2 cutoff rather than have a larger than anticipated S1.


This makes sense, especially for the half/full.   The other reason I thought they may have dinged Dopey runners a bit is that my daughter and I both put “<8 min pace” for the 5k and 10k races (these are the only races she is doing), and they put her in s1 for both while my 5k/10k Dopey bib is in s2.  Now, maybe they just always keep both Dopey bibs the same (i.e. whatever starting corral you earn by your POT for the half/full bib is what they automatically give you on your 5k/10k bib), but if so, why have two bibs in the first place?  Also, my POT for the half (right at an 8 min pace) clearly indicates that I would be <8 min pace for a 5k or 10k, so it seems my daughter and I should  be in the same starting corrals unless they slightly penalize Dopey.


----------



## matt and beth

garneska said:


> Actually wait till you take the stairs to get off the bus


Go backwards down stairs it helps


----------



## The Expert

On the first bus at GF, but we're still sitting and loading people. See all the 5Kers soon! -Kim (though I'll answer to Expert )

ETA: moving now! 3:11am


----------



## shellott-hill

Good early morning 5k runners.

Had a surprise this morning walking from off property to Disney Springs.  Usually I would walk through the edge of Disney Springs over to Saratoga to get on the bus.

This morning they wee stopping us before we could get through.  They had it closed to remove Xmas decorations.

Talking really nice to the security guard, he escorted us through and over to the edge of Disney springs.

Fore-warning for future races, they do not want you cutting through Disney Springs anymore to get to the running bus.


----------



## jrsharp21

Who needs sleep? Lol. Toss and turned all night in anticipation of today. I actually think it was more thinking about getting there than the race itself. Lol. Sitting in the car now keeping warm until a little closer to start time.

Good luck to everyone today and through the weekend!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

LilyJC said:


> Has anyone tried to add the bib numbers for photopass/have tips on how to successfully do so? My husband has tried everything and can’t get it to work


 No. I can’t tell if the problem is with the user, or poor user interface on the part of Disney


----------



## MissLiss279

So… security is interesting. They are funneling everyone through 2 security scanners at the Epcot entrance area. I drove, but we had to walk all the way to the end of the bus line…

ETA: so I finally get to the front, and the drivers are merging near the scanners - which makes a lot more sense.


----------



## pluto377

Should have tried on my throwaway clothes earlier. My sweatshirt from 2 years ago is a bit more snug than I’d like. The pandemic was not kind to my waistline!


----------



## Marathongirl30

FYI-we drove from  POFQ, left at 3:26 and was parked by 3:40.


----------



## cburnett11

MissLiss279 said:


> So… security is interesting. They are funneling everyone through 2 security scanners at the Epcot entrance area. I drove, but we had to walk all the way to the end of the bus line…
> 
> ETA: so I finally get to the front, and the drivers are merging near the scanners - which makes a lot more sense.



I’m new to the 5k so this whole drop off seemed quite different to me.


----------



## furiated

Bummer that there aren't any characters for pre race photos. Same as W&D but I was hoping for Marathon Weekend we'd get some. Curious to see if they have any after. No post race photo with Dopey will be a bummer


----------



## rundisfan

DopeyBadger said:


> Or they used the old Corral A delineation which was at 1:44:08 or faster for a HM (3:40 marathon equivalent).  Can anyone below 1:44:08 POT chime in to say whether they ended up in s1 or s2?



I’m in s1 with 1:36 half POT


----------



## MissLiss279

I didn’t


cburnett11 said:


> I’m new to the 5k so this whole drop off seemed quite different to me.


I didn’t ride the bus, but where it looked like they were dropping off and the way where we walked was different than when I have run in the past. W&D 5k may have been like this, but I didn’t run that one.


----------



## rubybutt

I’m directionally challenged. Couldn’t find you guys.


----------



## Herding_Cats

LilyJC said:


> Has anyone tried to add the bib numbers for photopass/have tips on how to successfully do so? My husband has tried everything and can’t get it to work



I put all my codes in this morning for myself and DH through the Disney app. You have to manually enter the code, starting with the year, it’s all on the back of the bib. And if your bib number is less than 5 digits you put the proper amount of 0s at the beginning to make you bib number 5 digits (I.e. 00217 if you were bib 217.)


----------



## Herding_Cats

things we can apparently do wrong on this trip:

go to Walmart—went to the wrong one last night which ended up costing us almost 90min (between the extra driving and the horrible service at the first one we went to where we were completely ignored for 25min.)

wake up on time for the 5k—DH set his alarm last night but I guess he didn’t turn it on or something and he didn’t wake up until 3:30 this morning. He was saved by the fact that we had laid everything out, had his bib pre-pinned, etc so all he had to do was get dressed and get out the door.

what will today bring?!


----------



## anneeb

Does anyone know if the marathon weekend jackets were still available end of the day? Just trying to decide if I should go back to the expo for the club runDisney pre-entry today.


----------



## stitchsnk

Good news updates: daughter tested negative after possible exposure and has had 0 symptoms. Hubby and I are also sickness free. Now the only thing in my way is the snow coming into the NE tomorrow morning. No doubt I’ll be delayed, but I’ll be at the airport in 24 hours! Can’t wait! I might even make the meet up!


----------



## stitchsnk

I am also sitting here refreshing the disboards living through everyone’s 5k posts this morning!! Congratulations to everyone running this morning!


----------



## MissLiss279

Reporting… there are chips and cheese in the food box!


----------



## opusone

Good 5k this morning… so much fun running with my daughter on her first in-person runDisney race!


----------



## BigEeyore

Congrats 5K-ers! Flying down later this morning - so excited! Almost hoping that most of the merch is gone at the expo to save me $$


----------



## opusone




----------



## pluto377

Currently in a loooooong line for cogsworth and lumiere


----------



## cburnett11

rubybutt said:


> I’m directionally challenged. Couldn’t find you guys.



I never saw anyone close to what I believed to be the meet up spot.  So maybe I’m also directionally challenged or no one came?


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

pluto377 said:


> Currently in a loooooong line for cogsworth and lumiere



Same!  Never met Cogsworth before so it's totally worth it.  I think we're on track for a personal worst 5k!


----------



## furiated

pluto377 said:


> Currently in a loooooong line for cogsworth and lumiere



Same. Easily the longest line I've ever been in during a runDisney race. I should have started a timer just to see how crazy it is.


----------



## MissLiss279

cburnett11 said:


> I never saw anyone close to what I believed to be the meet up spot.  So maybe I’m also directionally challenged or no one came?


I didn’t really go look for it. I’ll probably try to find the group for the half and maybe full.


----------



## cburnett11

MissLiss279 said:


> I didn’t really go look for it. I’ll probably try to find the group for the half and maybe full.



I’m in unchartered territory doing Dopey.  I think I’ve only met up with the group for 2018 marathon.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I’m awake for my shake out run this morning and it is SO slippery in Massachusetts! Sitting in my car and waiting to see if anyone from my club wants to try running later.

ETA: I’m not trying to slip and break an ankle 3 days before the marathon!!


----------



## pluto377

Whew got my finisher pic just in time to get get LL for today!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

rubybutt said:


> I’m directionally challenged. Couldn’t find you guys.


Ditto. I am currently sitting on the bleachers in front of the main stage. Dressed as Mr Incredible


pluto377 said:


> Currently in a loooooong line for cogsworth and lumiere


it was a huge line


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

rubybutt said:


> I’m directionally challenged. Couldn’t find you guys.


Ditto. I am currently sitting on the bleachers in front of the main stage. Dressed as Mr Incredible


pluto377 said:


> Currently in a loooooong line for cogsworth and lumiere


it was a huge line


----------



## The Expert

We had a big group this morning! Sorry for those who didn't find us. When you come into the big waiting area with the DJ stage, we were all the way right and about halfway back as you enter (facing the food trucks).


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The 5k here was a new experience for me. Not only am I in the sixth corral, I managed to be almost one of the last people to start. But did an easy jog to the course and now it’s hit Hollywood studios for some fun


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The Expert said:


> We had a big group this morning! Sorry for those who didn't find us. When you come into the big waiting area with the DJ stage, we were all the way right and about halfway back as you enter (facing the food trucks).


Someone please tap me on the shoulder tomorrow. I will be dressed as Deadpool and wandering around looking for you all. My guess is I was more or less circling you this morning and should’ve ask if y’all were our crew


----------



## BigEeyore

Do you need a paper copy of the expo pass, or can you just show it on your phone?


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

BigEeyore said:


> Do you need a paper copy of the expo pass, or can you just show it on your phone?


Just show on your phone!


----------



## camaker

BigEeyore said:


> Do you need a paper copy of the expo pass, or can you just show it on your phone?



‘Just show it on your phone.  They suggest screenshotting it. It’s supposed to be a paperless system.


----------



## camaker

The Expert said:


> We had a big group this morning! Sorry for those who didn't find us. When you come into the big waiting area with the DJ stage, we were all the way right and about halfway back as you enter (facing the food trucks).



‘I’m not sure that was actually our group, unless half of it decided to wear green unicorn hats.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

furiated said:


> Curious to see if they have any after. No post race photo with Dopey will be a bummer



No characters post race this morning.  Per a cast member, there won't be characters after any of the races.  Major bummer.


----------



## Sara W

I saw in another group it was around 1.5 mi from the parking to get through security and into the corrals. Did anyone notice if the walk was shorter via uber or bus?


----------



## furiated

gosalyn_mallard said:


> No characters post race this morning.  Per a cast member, there won't be characters after any of the races.  Major bummer.



That sucks. I don't see why they can't have them distanced behind a planter or something like on the course.


----------



## 1lilspark

What was the ratio of characters on the sideline waving vs roped off with photopass?

also I know no characters pre/post but any backdrops??? (Like how W&D had the Queen of heart throne & nautilus at MK staging and evil Queen throne & magic mirror at Epcot staging)


----------



## The Expert

camaker said:


> ‘I’m not sure that was actually our group, unless half of it decided to wear green unicorn hats.



Well, I wouldn't put it past me to join the wrong one.  

As for the walk,  from the bus drop it was definitely longer. I think ride share was the same as I saw the signs for that area as we were pulling in.  We were dropped in the park bus area and they used the scanners at the park entrance, then looped us all the way back to the staging area. I felt for those who drove, as they basically walked that whole thing twice.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I had as many steps from our car to starting the race and finishing the race back to the car as I did in the 5k (and we really explored the space in the 5k). I realize these races are difficult logistically but this felt almost as though they attempted to devise the worst possible plan.

But it was fun. And much better organized than Genie+.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

1lilspark said:


> What was the ratio of characters on the sideline waving vs roped off with photopass?
> 
> also I know no characters pre/post but any backdrops??? (Like how W&D had the Queen of heart throne & nautilus at MK staging and evil Queen throne & magic mirror at Epcot staging)



All on course characters had photopass. 
- Cars themed background 
- Pinocchio 
- Abu
- Cogsworth & Luminere 
- Sadness
- Joy

Post race they had 2 backdrops themed for the 50th with photopass.  And 2 backdrops like what's at the expo outside next to the merch building - a window photo box thing themed for the race weekend.  No photopass there because bib numbers aren't visible, but they do have a cast member you can hand your phone to.


----------



## LilyJC

Herding_Cats said:


> I put all my codes in this morning for myself and DH through the Disney app. You have to manually enter the code, starting with the year, it’s all on the back of the bib. And if your bib number is less than 5 digits you put the proper amount of 0s at the beginning to make you bib number 5 digits (I.e. 00217 if you were bib 217.)



Thank you! The year tip did the trick!


----------



## jrsharp21

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Someone please tap me on the shoulder tomorrow. I will be dressed as Deadpool and wandering around looking for you all. My guess is I was more or less circling you this morning and should’ve ask if y’all were our crew



Deadpool will be awesome! That is one you don't see very often.


----------



## Novatrix

If someone sees someone in an Olaf costume with this sign the morning of the marathon, point me in the direction of the disboards meetup...


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Herding_Cats said:


> wake up on time for the 5k—DH set his alarm last night but I guess he didn’t turn it on or something and he didn’t wake up until 3:30 this morning.



I have had that dream before, and fear that every race weekend


----------



## jrsharp21

Anyone know how long it takes them to post times?


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone know how long it takes them to post times?



The 5k is untimed for everyone but Dopey runners.   I don’t think even those times get posted until the overall Dopey results table is posted at the end of the weekend.


----------



## jrsharp21

camaker said:


> The 5k is untimed for everyone but Dopey runners.   I don’t think even those times get posted until the overall Dopey results table is posted at the end of the weekend.



Didn't know that. Thanks for the info. Guess I will wait until Sunday.


----------



## camaker

I LOVE the “If found please return to Mickey Mouse” on the back of the Pluto medal!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Photopass pictures are trickling in!


----------



## GreatLakes

A couple questions for the people that have been to the expo. 


Did someone say they had ornaments but they were generic RunDisney and not 2022 specifically?
I saw there were no wine glasses but were there pint glasses?
Did they have a marathon Mickey plush?  I want to get my son one if they have one.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GreatLakes said:


> A couple questions for the people that have been to the expo.
> 
> 
> Did someone say they had ornaments but they were generic RunDisney and not 2022 specifically?
> I saw there were no wine glasses but were there pint glasses?
> Did they have a marathon Mickey plush?  I want to get my son one if they have one.
> 
> Thanks.


They do, or at least did, have some generic ornaments. They sold out of a lot of stuff, which is curious for a place that specializes in providing a bunch of crap for us to buy


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Photopass pictures are trickling in!


I am not feeling very bright right now. I go into the Disney app and I I’m not finding where to link that to my race number. What am I missing?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I am not feeling very bright right now. I go into the Disney app and I I’m not finding where to link that to my race number. What am I missing?


Disregard. You enter the bib number as if it is a photo pass card


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

GreatLakes said:


> I saw there were no wine glasses but were there pint glasses?
> Did they have a marathon Mickey plush? I want to get my son one if they have one.



No pint glasses either. 
I didn't see a plush.
The ornament looked like a ceramic ornament in the shape of a mickey head.  Broke our streak of always getting a shoe ornament and wine/pint glasses.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

gosalyn_mallard said:


> No pint glasses either.
> I didn't see a plush.
> The ornament looked like a ceramic ornament in the shape of a mickey head.  Broke our streak of always getting a shoe ornament and wine/pint glasses.


I wanted a Dopey coffee mug, but those were all gone by the time I got there. So were the dopey car magnets


----------



## hauntedcity

Here's my journey of the last 18-ish hours:


*The Challenge**The Result*My wife slips on a student's dry erase tablet (left on the floor) and hurts her wrist.HER LEGS ARE OKAY!!!Our childcare for the weekend gets COVID.WE FIND ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENTS!!! (aka Thank Heaven for Grandparents.)Our furnace starts shouting at us at 2am. No heat when we have 10 degree F temps.THE TECHNICIAN WAS OUT AT 8 AM AND WE HAVE HEAT!!!

Okay, so what is the universe trying to tell us?

A) We are not meant to run at Disney World this weekend.
B) We _really_ need a race weekend at Disney World this weekend!


----------



## 1lilspark

Re: ornaments at W&D they just had generic 2021 shoes at expo and the race specific ones were shipped to those who preordered


----------



## Dopey 2020

hauntedcity said:


> Okay, so what is the universe trying to tell us?
> 
> A) We are not meant to run at Disney World this weekend.
> B) We _really_ need a race weekend at Disney World this weekend!



C) You should leave for Disney IMMEDIATELY, you need a vacation.


----------



## Naomeri

hauntedcity said:


> Here's my journey of the last 18-ish hours:
> 
> 
> *The Challenge**The Result*My wife slips on a student's dry erase tablet (left on the floor) and hurts her wrist.HER LEGS ARE OKAY!!!Our childcare for the weekend gets COVID.WE FIND ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENTS!!! (aka Thank Heaven for Grandparents.)Our furnace starts shouting at us at 2am. No heat when we have 10 degree F temps.THE TECHNICIAN WAS OUT AT 8 AM AND WE HAVE HEAT!!!
> 
> Okay, so what is the universe trying to tell us?
> 
> A) We are not meant to run at Disney World this weekend.
> B) We _really_ need a race weekend at Disney World this weekend!


Definitely B—the universe keeps throwing you curveballs, but also keeps solving them, so obviously the universe wants you to go.


----------



## Dopey 2020

I missed any meetups, I’ll have to look harder tomorrow. Today was all about finish and get back asap to catch up on rest. I was showered and in bed by 6:30. Now I think I feel ready for the weekend.


----------



## HangWithMerida

hauntedcity said:


> Here's my journey of the last 18-ish hours:
> 
> 
> *The Challenge**The Result*My wife slips on a student's dry erase tablet (left on the floor) and hurts her wrist.HER LEGS ARE OKAY!!!Our childcare for the weekend gets COVID.WE FIND ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENTS!!! (aka Thank Heaven for Grandparents.)Our furnace starts shouting at us at 2am. No heat when we have 10 degree F temps.THE TECHNICIAN WAS OUT AT 8 AM AND WE HAVE HEAT!!!
> 
> Okay, so what is the universe trying to tell us?
> 
> A) We are not meant to run at Disney World this weekend.
> B) We _really_ need a race weekend at Disney World this weekend!


Definitely B! The universe is trying to push you out of your house before anything else happens!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Can someone going to the expo today let me know whether they have any more baseball hats and Marathon Weekend sweatshirts (blue and white ones) in Large? We went yesterday at about 2:30 pm and they were sold out of all the hats and only had small/medium jackets. Thanks and good luck to all on the races


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congrats to everyone on the 5K! “Feels like” was -31 here this morning, so I’m extra excited to wake up in Florida tomorrow and see everyone Sunday!


----------



## kps7795

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Photopass pictures are trickling in!


Did you need to connect them to your MDE account or is that done with the initial registration?  I don't remember connecting them when I registered.


----------



## StarGirl11

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Can someone going to the expo today let me know whether they have any more baseball hats and Marathon Weekend sweatshirts (blue and white ones) in Large? We went yesterday at about 2:30 pm and they were sold out of all the hats and only had small/medium jackets. Thanks and good luck to all on the races



If there’s a line I’m not going in but if I got in I’ll check.

AWDs could have been handled better this morning. Someone made changes without talking to any of the disabled athletes first. So I’m having a talk with Runner Relations about jt


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Dopey 2020 said:


> C) You should leave for Disney IMMEDIATELY, you need a vacation.


This!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> Did you need to connect them to your MDE account or is that done with the initial registration?  I don't remember connecting them when I registered.


Go into the app to the photos section and enter the number sequence on the back of the bib as if it were a separate photo pass card. I did that and things synchronized fairly quickly.
FWIW, being as late in the race as I was, all of the character lines were insane and I declined to wait this morning. I hope they get a little better as the weekend progresses


----------



## alon86

Good luck to all the runners this weekend!  I'm doing my first runDisney race in Feb for Princess weekend - BUT my 2 daughters and I are flying out tonight for a last minute weekend getaway!

Quick question - we are staying at Poly.  Will we be able to use the buses to get to HS for rope drop on Sunday?  Or will be roads be closed until after the marathon?  (We are doing MK and epcot on the other days so I can use monorail for those).  Thanks!


----------



## jrsharp21

Dopey 2020 said:


> I missed any meetups, I’ll have to look harder tomorrow. Today was all about finish and get back asap to catch up on rest. I was showered and in bed by 6:30. Now I think I feel ready for the weekend.



Same here. I got done right at the 30 min race time mark. I high tailed it back to my hotel, showered, and back to bed for a little bit before I had to get up and work for a bit.  

Hitting up D-Luxe Burger at DS for lunch, work a little more, and then some fun at MK this afternoon/evening.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

For anyone staying at the Swan, I went to the cafe to get a snack and look for something for breakfast, and they have race day boxes. Here’s what’s inside, for $17.  I bought one since it’s perfect, and I’ll definitely use the water and Powerade as well.


----------



## 1lilspark

In line @ Gideon’s than off to expo…

anyone there this am let me know if it would be worth it to have a non running member of the party start queuing for merch while I do runners relations/bibs upon arrival


----------



## Bree

Meet up was over by the food trucks.
Sadly there was no fancy sign like @lhermiston provided in 2020.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

FOMO is in full effect this morning as I should have been on my way down.

Love seeing all the reports (who would have thought I would be excited to even read expo stocking posts) and can't wait to read more about the races and meetups as the weekend goes along.

Good luck to everyone and hope you have a great time.  My you set a PR -whether that be in time, fun or both!


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> Meet up was over by the food trucks.
> Sadly there was no fancy sign like @lhermiston provided in 2020.



Fancy signs in full effect Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GuinnessRunner said:


> FOMO is in full effect this morning as I should have been on my way down.
> 
> Love seeing all the reports (who would have thought I would be excited to even read expo stocking posts) and can't wait to read more about the races and meetups as the weekend goes along.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope you have a great time.  My you set a PR -whether that be in time, fun or both!


My PR Will need to be in terms of fun. I don’t even want to mention my 5K time from this morning. I was, um, pacing myself…


----------



## The Expert

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Can someone going to the expo today let me know whether they have any more baseball hats and Marathon Weekend sweatshirts (blue and white ones) in Large? We went yesterday at about 2:30 pm and they were sold out of all the hats and only had small/medium jackets. Thanks and good luck to all on the races



I'll be there in about an hour and can report back. 




Bree said:


> Meet up was over by the food trucks.
> Sadly there was no fancy sign like @lhermiston provided in 2020.



Yep, I was definitely at the wrong one today then.  The group seemed to know my costume so maybe it was one of the FB groups? I'm such a dork!


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

GuinnessRunner said:


> FOMO is in full effect this morning as I should have been on my way down.
> 
> Love seeing all the reports (who would have thought I would be excited to even read expo stocking posts) and can't wait to read more about the races and meetups as the weekend goes along.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope you have a great time.  My you set a PR -whether that be in time, fun or both!



Same!


----------



## anneeb

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Can someone going to the expo today let me know whether they have any more baseball hats and Marathon Weekend sweatshirts (blue and white ones) in Large? We went yesterday at about 2:30 pm and they were sold out of all the hats and only had small/medium jackets. Thanks and good luck to all on the races


Just left the club runDisney early shopping. No hats. I got the last medium zip sweatshirt. There are a handful of smalls left.


----------



## furiated

Does anyone have the PhotoPass codes from the back of the bib handy? Meant to enter them while I'm at lunch and I forgot to take a photo  I thought they were posted upthread but I couldn't find them.


----------



## camaker

furiated said:


> Does anyone have the PhotoPass codes from the back of the bib handy? Meant to enter them while I'm at lunch and I forgot to take a photo  I thought they were posted upthread but I couldn't find them.



They’re in the Event Guide if you can get to that (since you’re online and able to post here).


----------



## furiated

camaker said:


> They’re in the Event Guide if you can get to that (since you’re online and able to post here).



Edit: Found them! Thanks!


----------



## Dopey 2020

furiated said:


> Does anyone have the PhotoPass codes from the back of the bib handy? Meant to enter them while I'm at lunch and I forgot to take a photo  I thought they were posted upthread but I couldn't find them.



The 5K was 2022 WDWW K5K XXXXX


----------



## ANIM8R

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm a little worried about those stairs getting on the bus.


Getting out of the seat when the bus stops at your hotel is almost as bad!


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Go into the app to the photos section and enter the number sequence on the back of the bib as if it were a separate photo pass card. I did that and things synchronized fairly quickly.
> FWIW, being as late in the race as I was, all of the character lines were insane and I declined to wait this morning. I hope they get a little better as the weekend progresses


If you don't mind me asking, what is your bib number?  I am 1427.  I imagine that I would be close to your position.


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My PR Will need to be in terms of fun. I don’t even want to mention my 5K time from this morning. I was, um, pacing myself…


I will DEFINITELY get a PR this weekend!  First marathon and all.    I previously mentioned that I really like your strategy of just enjoying the race for what it is and participating in a different half or full marathon to see how fast a time I can get.


----------



## Goofed98

kps7795 said:


> I will DEFINITELY get a PR this weekend!  First marathon and all.    I previously mentioned that I really like your strategy of just enjoying the race for what it is and participating in a different half or full marathon to see how fast a time I can get.



I can't emphasize that point enough.  Disney produces an amazing race, you pass some great scenery, as well as some places you may typically not see.  Drink it in!  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## steph0808

Does anyone know if there are buses running from the expo to Disney Springs? It wasn't listed in the Event Guide, but you never know.


----------



## jrsharp21

Did anyone see the guy dressed up as Jack Sparrow in the 5k this morning? I believe he was in the front of S2. I was behind him the first mile or two. He was hilarious. He ran like Jack with the arms up and fingers pointed the whole time. Never broke character. Just watching him made the first part of the race fly by.


----------



## camaker

steph0808 said:


> Does anyone know if there are buses running from the expo to Disney Springs? It wasn't listed in the Event Guide, but you never know.



I needed to go from the Expo to Disney Springs yesterday and didn't see the option. I think the best bet is to take the Saratoga Springs bus and walk into DS.


----------



## Tall Todd

Any scoop on Disney Springs or Dining Discounts with bib/medal?


----------



## camaker

Tall Todd said:


> Any scoop on Disney Springs or Dining Discounts with bib/medal?



Doesn't look like there are any. The Virtual Goody Bag in the Event Guide is pretty sparse, to put it nicely.


----------



## GreatLakes

Selling out of items on day one of a four day expo is terrible planning.  Getting it a little wrong and selling out early on day four or late on day three I get but beyond being bad for the customer it is bad for the bottom line.


----------



## AJruns

I don’t want to be dramatic and say there’s no merchandise left at the expo, but it feels like there’s almost no merchandise left at the expo…  I guess there weren’t many (any?) non-clothing items to begin with, but I’m super bummed not to come away with a glass, ornament, and hat!


----------



## ReginaMBK

ReginaMBK said:


> I'm picking up my bib tomorrow and can report back - 1:42 POT


S1!


----------



## StacyStrong

Does anyone happen to have any screenshots of what the preorder merch was for the marathon this year?


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

GreatLakes said:


> Selling out of items on day one of a four day expo is terrible planning.  Getting it a little wrong and selling out early on day four or late on day three I get but beyond being bad for the customer it is bad for the bottom line.


I don't get this either. Did they have limits on what you could purchase? I know there are already listings on the resale sites. It seems a shame, that those arriving later for their races won't have much to chose from.


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> Here's my journey of the last 18-ish hours:
> 
> 
> *The Challenge**The Result*My wife slips on a student's dry erase tablet (left on the floor) and hurts her wrist.HER LEGS ARE OKAY!!!Our childcare for the weekend gets COVID.WE FIND ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENTS!!! (aka Thank Heaven for Grandparents.)Our furnace starts shouting at us at 2am. No heat when we have 10 degree F temps.THE TECHNICIAN WAS OUT AT 8 AM AND WE HAVE HEAT!!!
> 
> Okay, so what is the universe trying to tell us?
> 
> A) We are not meant to run at Disney World this weekend.
> B) We _really_ need a race weekend at Disney World this weekend!




Okay, in addition to the above, so far this morning...

my sister took my mom to the ER for Covid, 
I had to pick up my daughter from school because of contact tracing (she tested negative on a home test, so that's good, but can't go back to school til Tuesday), 
and now... *I just got an alert from Southwest that my flight tomorrow has been canceled.*
I can't even process the last 24 hours.  I also got a fraud alert that someone tried to open a credit card in my name, but that doesn't directly affect this weekend.

I'm a bit shell shocked and have no idea what to do.


----------



## StacyStrong

hauntedcity said:


> Okay, in addition to the above, so far this morning...
> 
> my sister took my mom to the ER for Covid,
> I had to pick up my daughter from school because of contact tracing (she tested negative on a home test, so that's good, but can't go back to school til Tuesday),
> and now... *I just got an alert from Southwest that my flight tomorrow has been canceled.*
> I can't even process the last 24 hours.  I also got a fraud alert that someone tried to open a credit card in my name, but that doesn't directly affect this weekend.
> 
> I'm a bit shell shocked and have no idea what to do.


Wow. You are having a very rough 24 hours.
If I’m being honest, I would cancel at this point.
All of that would honestly stress me out so much.

ETA - I hope your mom recovers quickly.


----------



## hauntedcity

I haven't fully given up.... but what's the contact info for Run Disney?  Any chance for a phone call, or is it email-only?


----------



## DopeyBadger

ReginaMBK said:


> S1!



So that does make it seem like the POT delineation between s1 and s2 is the old "A" corral standard of a 3:40 M equivalent (or 1:44 HM).


----------



## marty3d

From what Im reading I figure the odds of still getting a running jacket at the expo is slim to money? Large.


----------



## SarahDisney

hauntedcity said:


> I haven't fully given up.... but what's the contact info for Run Disney?  Any chance for a phone call, or is it email-only?


Phone number is (407) 939-4786 

Not sure how much luck you'll have getting someone on the phone, but it may be worth a try.
I'm sorry to hear you've had so much crap happen. That sucks. I hope your mom gets through this ok.


----------



## 1lilspark

At about 10 mins after Gen Public open there were plenty of weekend Magic bands and I thought those were popular also got an AP Tervis along with preorders


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

S1--Marathon 2## with POT 1:38:48 Half 
and
S3--Marathon 13## w/o POT and 4:00-4:30 estimate


----------



## Z-Knight

can someone explain to me why the buses parked 3 miles away in the morning, we ALL funneled into 2 single files lines to get through security and we had to walk another 3 miles back to the buses after the damn race because someone used old signs that pointed you to the wrong location?!?!?! I know I am exaggerating the distance, but come on - they are really doing some poor management of the race this year and this is only day 1. I realize we had to wait less to get on the return bus because it wasn't waiting for everyone to start, but I would prefer that over having all of this extra walking to do. Yes, I'm whining about walking because at this stage I am in poor shape, had major family life issues lately so I'm just sad, and I am dreading the marathon walk, especially in the heat later in the day.


----------



## hauntedcity

SarahDisney said:


> Phone number is (407) 939-4786
> 
> Not sure how much luck you'll have getting someone on the phone, but it may be worth a try.
> I'm sorry to hear you've had so much crap happen. That sucks. I hope your mom gets through this ok.



Thanks. My mom recently moved in with my sister's family, so I know she's in good hands.

Thanks for the Disney number, too.  Just had a heart-to-heart with my wife, and we pronounced this trip dead. There's not an alternate flight that would get us there before the Expo closes.


----------



## GreatLakes

Blue Caterpillar said:


> I don't get this either. Did they have limits on what you could purchase? I know there are already listings on the resale sites. It seems a shame, that those arriving later for their races won't have much to chose from.



Those parks and stores are full of merchandise, Disney could have gotten more.  There are some supply chain issues and some of the items that aren't here at all, like the wine glasses, might be due to that but running out this early is just poor forecasting.  A company with the supply chain of Disney could have ordered double the amount of a specific item if they wanted, especially clothing.



Z-Knight said:


> can someone explain to me why the buses parked 3 miles away in the morning, we ALL funneled into 2 single files lines to get through security and we had to walk another 3 miles back to the buses after the damn race because someone used old signs that pointed you to the wrong location?!?!?! I know I am exaggerating the distance, but come on - they are really doing some poor management of the race this year and this is only day 1. I realize we had to wait less to get on the return bus because it wasn't waiting for everyone to start, but I would prefer that over having all of this extra walking to do. Yes, I'm whining about walking because at this stage I am in poor shape, had major family life issues lately so I'm just sad, and I am dreading the marathon walk, especially in the heat later in the day.



The two lines might be staffing issues but that isn't the case with the distance.  I'd need to see the layout to know if it was logistically necessary or just poor planning.


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> can someone explain to me why the buses parked 3 miles away in the morning, we ALL funneled into 2 single files lines to get through security and we had to walk another 3 miles back to the buses after the damn race because someone used old signs that pointed you to the wrong location?!?!?! I know I am exaggerating the distance, but come on - they are really doing some poor management of the race this year and this is only day 1. I realize we had to wait less to get on the return bus because it wasn't waiting for everyone to start, but I would prefer that over having all of this extra walking to do. Yes, I'm whining about walking because at this stage I am in poor shape, had major family life issues lately so I'm just sad, and I am dreading the marathon walk, especially in the heat later in the day.



All accounts I’ve seen have said they are short on volunteers and personnel for the races. Funneling everyone through the scanners cut way down on the bag check personnel needed. I would’ve preferred that they use a couple more scanners and perhaps roll them out closer to the normal path in, but maybe that wasn’t an option.

The buses were intentionally moved to the other lot just for the 5k from what I can tell. Yes, it was a pain to walk over there, but was it really more of a pain than having to sit and wait for the entirety of the field to pass before buses could even be staged in the old location?  Granted, this benefited the earlier runners more than the later, but I found it preferable. The buses will be back in the normal locations for the rest of the races.


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> Thanks. My mom recently moved in with my sister's family, so I know she's in good hands.
> 
> Thanks for the Disney number, too.  Just had a heart-to-heart with my wife, and we pronounced this trip dead. There's not an alternate flight that would get us there before the Expo closes.



The phone number didn't work, but I sent an email to rundisney@disneysports.com.  I hope that's the right address.


----------



## kps7795

AJruns said:


> I don’t want to be dramatic and say there’s no merchandise left at the expo, but it feels like there’s almost no merchandise left at the expo…  I guess there weren’t many (any?) non-clothing items to begin with, but I’m super bummed not to come away with a glass, ornament, and hat!


I can't get to the expo until Saturday morning.  I hope to get a 26.2 mile magnet and an "I did it!" t-shirt.  What are the odds that they will still have these items in stock by that time?


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> All accounts I’ve seen have said they are short on volunteers and personnel for the races. Funneling everyone through the scanners cut way down on the bag check personnel needed. I would’ve preferred that they use a couple more scanners and perhaps roll them out closer to the normal path in, but maybe that wasn’t an option.
> 
> The buses were intentionally moved to the other lot just for the 5k from what I can tell. Yes, it was a pain to walk over there, but was it really more of a pain than having to sit and wait for the entirety of the field to pass before buses could even be staged in the old location?  Granted, this benefited the earlier runners more than the later, but I found it preferable. The buses will be back in the normal locations for the rest of the races.


I didn’t see a whole lot of volunteers at all - maybe just the water stop and near the end right after you exit Epcot. Everyone else looked like an employee (do they volunteer for that shift??).


----------



## StarGirl11

Z-Knight said:


> can someone explain to me why the buses parked 3 miles away in the morning, we ALL funneled into 2 single files lines to get through security and we had to walk another 3 miles back to the buses after the damn race because someone used old signs that pointed you to the wrong location?!?!?! I know I am exaggerating the distance, but come on - they are really doing some poor management of the race this year and this is only day 1. I realize we had to wait less to get on the return bus because it wasn't waiting for everyone to start, but I would prefer that over having all of this extra walking to do. Yes, I'm whining about walking because at this stage I am in poor shape, had major family life issues lately so I'm just sad, and I am dreading the marathon walk, especially in the heat later in the day.



oh I went by runners relations to talk about this because they did this to the AWDs. And we are clear across the parking lot. So they took us on a mile hike. Because they wanted to use Epcot security.

doubt it’s going to be fixed because of logistics (despite the fact that we really shouldn’t be sent that way). But I think they got so caught up in the convenience of the Epcot security that someone didn’t consider literally everything else


----------



## StarGirl11

I think what annoyed me most as an AWD. Is no matter what you do your going to have to wand 90 percent if not of our field. So there was no reason to be sending us. Ya know the field that pretty much all own placards. Through an extra mile long hike.


----------



## 1lilspark

I’m just amused in general that this race and my late February one are going off w/o any pullback yet my smaller local race the first weekend in March just announced it’s moving to virtual (than again it’s run through a hospital so that factors into things)

in queue for Remy now


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Would anyone like to meet for dinner tonight? Maybe between 6 and 7?  I am in all star music, but I have a car and can meet elsewhere


----------



## garneska

Just left expo at 3:30. Most official run Disney merch is gone. Very picked through

@DopeyBadger will need to check what I submitted as POT but I am in S3 for marathon with bib 690. I got S1 for 10k. My hubby got s1 for half and 404xx.  He had a POT 1:57 half.


----------



## jmasgat

garneska said:


> Just left expo at 3:30. Most official run Disney merch is gone. Very picked through
> 
> @DopeyBadger will need to check what I submitted as POT but I am in S3 for marathon with bib 690. I got S1 for 10k. My hubby got s1 for half and 404xx.  He had a POT 1:57 half.



I'm in S3 as well... corral and run buddies?!


----------



## garneska

jmasgat said:


> I'm in S3 as well... corral and run buddies?!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> Just left expo at 3:30. Most official run Disney merch is gone. Very picked through
> 
> @DopeyBadger will need to check what I submitted as POT but I am in S3 for marathon with bib 690. I got S1 for 10k. My hubby got s1 for half and 404xx.  He had a POT 1:57 half.



Apparently my 10k S2 just isn’t going to be fancy enough for you in the morning, is it?


----------



## DopeyBadger

garneska said:


> Just left expo at 3:30. Most official run Disney merch is gone. Very picked through
> 
> @DopeyBadger will need to check what I submitted as POT but I am in S3 for marathon with bib 690. I got S1 for 10k. My hubby got s1 for half and 404xx.  He had a POT 1:57 half.



Per this previous correspondence (link), you submitted a 1:24:46 10 miler.  runDisney stated to me the cutoff was 1:24:30, so you were barely above it.  As discussed then, we said you had a 99% chance you'd be in the first non-POT group if you submitted that time and that appears to be where you were seeded.


----------



## camaker

1lilspark said:


> I’m just amused in general that this race and my late February one are going off w/o any pullback yet my smaller local race the first weekend in March just announced it’s moving to virtual (than again it’s run through a hospital so that factors into things)
> 
> in queue for Remy now



The Charleston Marathon on Jan15 just canceled. We better enjoy this weekend while we can!


----------



## rubybutt

camaker said:


> ‘I’m not sure that was actually our group, unless half of it decided to wear green unicorn hats.


I saw that group and decided it wasn’t disboard.


----------



## garneska

@camaker I will drop back and run with you, even if you decide it’s too slow. Aiming for 62 to 65. Not supposed to go faster than 60 if I want a chance of surviving Sunday.


----------



## xjillianpaige

All of the morning flights out of Logan have been canceled for tomorrow. Right now my flight and the flight after mine are still a go. I am currently packing in between bouts of crying.


----------



## MB_Ellie

xjillianpaige said:


> All of the morning flights out of Logan have been canceled for tomorrow. Right now my flight and the flight after mine are still a go. I am currently packing in between bouts of crying.


Good luck!  The JFK flight after mine just got canceled for tomorrow.  Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## xjillianpaige

MB_Ellie said:


> Good luck!  The JFK flight after mine just got canceled for tomorrow.  Keeping my fingers crossed...


Hoping we make it out!


----------



## Novatrix

Currently waiting to board my flight in NJ which was delayed by a half hour. Flight before mine was canceled, and there's a standby list 18 people deep trying to get out before the storm begins later tonight. Fingers crossed nothing goes wrong.

Burst out laughing when the airline asked at checkin whether I'd be willing to be bumped to a flight tomorrow.


----------



## Novatrix

Good vibes to everyone traveling tonight, tomorrow and Saturday for the races.


----------



## kps7795

xjillianpaige said:


> All of the morning flights out of Logan have been canceled for tomorrow. Right now my flight and the flight after mine are still a go. I am currently packing in between bouts of crying.


Good luck!  Just know that everyone is rooting for you and all the other cold-climate runners to join us in Florida.


----------



## kps7795

Novatrix said:


> Good vibes to everyone traveling tonight, tomorrow and Saturday for the races.


I second that feeling.  It makes one appreciate living in Florida and not having to have THAT headache.  Then again, they can say the same thing when a hurricane wrecks our plans.  What can we say other than "Weather disruptions suck!"


----------



## xjillianpaige

kps7795 said:


> Good luck!  Just know that everyone is rooting for you and all the other cold-climate runners to join us in Florida.


thank you for the good vibes!! I very much need people to be optimistic for me because it's HARD lol


----------



## opusone

jrsharp21 said:


> Did anyone see the guy dressed up as Jack Sparrow in the 5k this morning? I believe he was in the front of S2. I was behind him the first mile or two. He was hilarious. He ran like Jack with the arms up and fingers pointed the whole time. Never broke character. Just watching him made the first part of the race fly by.


Yes, we saw him at about mile 2.5 (still in character), and he is in the background of a few of our photos…


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> Did anyone see the guy dressed up as Jack Sparrow in the 5k this morning? I believe he was in the front of S2. I was behind him the first mile or two. He was hilarious. He ran like Jack with the arms up and fingers pointed the whole time. Never broke character. Just watching him made the first part of the race fly by.



I didn’t get to see him on course, but saw him on the way to the buses after. That costume was on point!


----------



## GreatLakes

So far I'm not cancelled for the morning but we do have a winter weather advisory so let's hope it stays that way.

I had a running geek moment today. I saw my sports massage therapist and as he walked out the client he saw right before me I'm face to face with 800m bronze medalist Clayton Murphy.


----------



## 1lilspark

camaker said:


> The Charleston Marathon on Jan15 just canceled. We better enjoy this weekend while we can!


Gaspirilla (my February half same weekend as Princess) has just begun medal reveals so it would be a huge slap in the face for them to finish them and than go we are making things like last year again (full expo live or you could $$ for shipping) and road closures during scheduled race time where runners could run at own risk with no water/medal/port o lets/timing  (I did my mileage in switchbacks around the block)
As of the last Covid updates it was vaccine proof OR negative test results I would gladly take negative test results for entry regardless of vaccine if it means running my first half live and official

okay out of the weeds…. Safe travels to all and will see all 10K runno bright and early


----------



## jmasgat

As a food data point.....The Mara is offering a runners box for $10--Bagel, banana, peanut butter, granola bar and water. Also, $11 Penne with meatballs and a bread roll. 8 expect similar things from other qs.


----------



## Kitty-chan

I'm feeling super grateful at Disney Springs, having flown out of Logan mid day today. I was able to cancel my backup flight tomorrow morning, which now looks like it might be canceled by snow. 

Sunday will be my first marathon on a certified course; my first marathon was Boston 2020, which sadly (and unavoidably) was 100% virtual. I hope my race goes well Sunday, but I also am again reminding myself that the big accomplishment for me right now is getting through a challenging training cycle. This weekend is a celebration for me, whatever comes next.


----------



## Guidman

GreatLakes said:


> Selling out of items on day one of a four day expo is terrible planning.  Getting it a little wrong and selling out early on day four or late on day three I get but beyond being bad for the customer it is bad for the bottom line.


When life hands you lemons, make lemonade  :
https://wdwnt.com/2022/01/photos-ru...most-merchandise-begins-to-sell-expo-signage/
Shockingly, I actually saw someone buy one of those today. They might be selling the actual merchandise racks come Saturday if anyone ever wanted one.

Edit: I don’t know why that’s starred out. Have a good race tomorrow 10kers.


----------



## camaker

Guidman said:


> When life hands you lemons, make lemonade  :
> https://*****.com/2022/01/photos-ru...most-merchandise-begins-to-sell-expo-signage/
> Shockingly, I actually saw someone buy one of those today. They might be selling the actual merchandise racks come Saturday if anyone ever wanted one.
> 
> Edit: I don’t know why that’s starred out. Have a good race tomorrow 10kers.



I think it’s starred out because it’s not a site the DIS allows links to.


----------



## The Expert

I'll be at the 10K with DFIL tomorrow, so I'll leave the meet-up option to him. If I don't see you all, assume that, or I've found yet another random one to join that isn't ours. LOL! If you see a lost vintage tour guide, that's me.



I'll be at HH either way.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The Expert said:


> I'll be at the 10K with DFIL tomorrow, so I'll leave the meet-up option to him. If I don't see you all, assume that, or I've found yet another random one to join that isn't ours. LOL! If you see a lost vintage tour guide, that's me.
> 
> View attachment 636519
> 
> I'll be at HH either way.


Golf clap for the outfit.
Now the question is will I ever be able to remember that for the seven hours until meet up…


----------



## GollyGadget

Picked up my HM bib today (404xx) and I'm in s1 which sort of surprised me. I had a 0:53:51 10k which is just barely fast enough for the new POT cutoffs. Sounds like some of the Dopeys did get dinged a bit with faster POT in s2.


----------



## steph0808

I am the latest flight casualty. 

Our flight out tomorrow morning was cancelled - it is the only flight from our small airport.

So we are on Saturday morning's flight from Pittsburgh at 7am. I also decided to rent a car to get straight from the airport to the expo.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Guidman said:


> When life hands you lemons, make lemonade  :
> https://*****.com/2022/01/photos-ru...most-merchandise-begins-to-sell-expo-signage/
> Shockingly, I actually saw someone buy one of those today. They might be selling the actual merchandise racks come Saturday if anyone ever wanted one.
> 
> Edit: I don’t know why that’s starred out. Have a good race tomorrow 10kers.


They also did that at MW 2020. I know because DW surprised me with a Goofy sign she bought on Saturday while I was napping. Also $50. Cost us almost that much to ship it home.   We were going on the Castaway Challenge cruise Monday so it had to be shipped. Used the business office at the Boardwalk.


----------



## Bree

In case I wake up early enough for the meetup. I swore I’d never wear a tutu like this again yet here I am 7 years later  It even has a tail!

Pua from Moana.


----------



## pluto377

I am a mess this weekend. I haven’t even had dinner yet let alone get my stuff ready for tomorrow. Looks like a brutal wake up call for me!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

A. I ended up getting placed in S6. It is weird because my DH got S5 for the half and we had the same times and I registered way earlier than home. Oh well though. Trying not to fret about it and just have fun.
B. Cirque’s Drawn to Life was AMAZING. 



Bree said:


> Pua from Moana.


 Omg I love Pua!!!


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

So I am contemplating doing a half with my wife later on this year. It seems corral assignments are very fickle and capricious. Are there any hacks to getting the same one (we’re going to be a slow couple)


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Omg so I wanted the jumbo marathon weekend pin but obviously didn’t get it because I flew in this morning. Just checked eBay… $180! Wild. Does anyone know the original price?


----------



## kps7795

Bree said:


> In case I wake up early enough for the meetup. I swore I’d never wear a tutu like this again yet here I am 7 years later  It even has a tail!
> 
> Pua from Moana.
> 
> View attachment 636534


That is great.  No tail, but Donald Duck would be happy to say hi.


----------



## 1lilspark

Since everyone is posting a flat me
Decided to use my bondi band instead of my kerchief headband and not carry my mice (may change mind and grab one of them who knows)


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

anneeb said:


> Just left the club runDisney early shopping. No hats. I got the last medium zip sweatshirt. There are a handful of smalls left.


Thanks so much! Saved me a trip back. Such a bummer about lack of merch.

So sorry to all of you guys having flight problems! I’ll be crossing  fingers for you all!


----------



## DopeyBadger

GollyGadget said:


> Picked up my HM bib today (404xx) and I'm in s1 which sort of surprised me. I had a 0:53:51 10k which is just barely fast enough for the new POT cutoffs. Sounds like some of the Dopeys did get dinged a bit with faster POT in s2.



The HM and the M/Goofy/Dopey follow two different sets of POT standards.  And since the Goofy/Dopey runners receive equal starting groups between the HM and M (which is assigned based on the M), then that makes it seem like there is some sort of dinging.  But it's not quite what is happening.  If dinging were to truly occur for Goofy/Dopey runners, then in theory it should be for the M placement more than the HM placement.

I don't have a ton of HM bib data, but it appears s1 is POT.  Whereas for the M, it appears they split the POT into s1 and s2.



lookingforsunshine said:


> A. I ended up getting placed in S6. It is weird because my DH got S5 for the half and we had the same times and I registered way earlier than home.



Are you in s6 for the Goofy and him in s5 for the HM?



EPCOT-O.G. said:


> So I am contemplating doing a half with my wife later on this year. It seems corral assignments are very fickle and capricious. Are there any hacks to getting the same one (we’re going to be a slow couple)



If you choose the same estimate finish time for the HM, then 99% of the time you will end up in the same starting group.  In the event you don't, then you can always move backwards in starting group to ensure you start together.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

DopeyBadger said:


> Are you in s6 for the Goofy and him in s5 for the HM?


Yup!


----------



## DopeyBadger

lookingforsunshine said:


> Yup!



That'll likely explain it.  You're assigned based on your M estimate and him on his HM estimate.  Different standards.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Great first day!  Mostly walked the 5K with family.  And this was out of SG6.  Nice to do this with the Fam but so hard to wait through the last gate and then just walk, get Andy run ahead and run back.  Still too finish with wife and both daughters, just awesome!  Plus as extra bonus we finished at 6:59 and as we were getting our medals my wife said hey it’s 7, going to try for a virtual spot for Remy and we got it!  Really good day!

Side note, my daughter is running the Half with me on Saturday.  For her regeneration and mine I put us in the first non POT option for her Half and for my Dopey and she ended up with SG2 and I am SG3?  No big deal, but I thought that weird.

Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## furiated

lookingforsunshine said:


> Omg so I wanted the jumbo marathon weekend pin but obviously didn’t get it because I flew in this morning. Just checked eBay… $180! Wild. Does anyone know the original price?



I got that pin, official price is $44


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> For her regeneration and mine I put us in the first non POT option for her Half and for my Dopey and she ended up with SG2 and I am SG3?



It's because s2 for the HM is the first non-POT (2:00-2:15).  Whereas for the M, they split the POT into s1 and s2.  Thus, the first non-POT for the M is s3 (4:00-4:30).  Thus, you got s3 for the HM as well because of this.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

furiated said:


> I got that pin, official price is $44


Wild! It looks cool.


----------



## bumbershoot

The Expert said:


> View attachment 636197



Is that a water pageant costume? Love it!


----------



## The Expert

bumbershoot said:


> Is that a water pageant costume? Love it!



Yes, indeed! Complete with music. It was a lot of fun, and so many nice compliments!


----------



## 1lilspark

On bus talked self into the mice


----------



## garneska

On bus and it left just after I got on. Good timing. Will be looking for you @camaker.


----------



## rundisfan

Anyone have their Joy or Sadness picture from the 5k yet? Those seem to be the only two that haven’t shown up in my photopass account


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

GOOOOOOOD MORNING RUNNERS!

Get out there and have fun on the course!

I'll see you all in 2023 for Dopey!


----------



## Dis5150

Anyone here meeting up? I think I’m at the right spot. In a long clear rain coat.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Several of us are standing here just to the right of the 50th anniversary backdrop, about even with the back of the purple food truck


----------



## Dis5150

I’m wandering, don’t see?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Dis5150 said:


> Anyone here meeting up? I think I’m at the right spot. In a long clear rain coat.


Sorry. Did not see your message, or I would’ve tried to find you. I am now sitting in the corral


----------



## opusone

Guess who’s back for the 10k?  He was nice enough to take a picture with my daughter.


----------



## Z-Knight

i apologize for swearing but i meant to say this 4 letter word yesterday: Carissa!! 

i really miss Rudy


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

rundisfan said:


> Anyone have their Joy or Sadness picture from the 5k yet? Those seem to be the only two that haven’t shown up in my photopass account



Our Pinocchio picture hasn't shown up either.  We waited in massive lines (20 mins each) for the previous 3 characters and the Joy and Sadness lines were closed when we got there.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

We are on the way!  DS’s plane is still showing as scheduled from NJ,  so we plan to drive from Georgia to MCO, in hopes that he will be there shortly after. It’s such a relief to be on the way. His GF is flying in this evening. I will finally relax when we’re all safely there (and have picked up bibs!)


----------



## GollyGadget

DopeyBadger said:


> The HM and the M/Goofy/Dopey follow two different sets of POT standards. And since the Goofy/Dopey runners receive equal starting groups between the HM and M (which is assigned based on the M), then that makes it seem like there is some sort of dinging. But it's not quite what is happening. If dinging were to truly occur for Goofy/Dopey runners, then in theory it should be for the M placement more than the HM placement.


Great explanation. That’s what I meant by dinging. The dopey/goofy/marathon runners are graded on a different scale than us oddballs that only run the half.


----------



## opusone

When Jack Sparrow ran by one of the DJs on course, she pointed out to Jack that it was runDisney, not rumDisney… quick thinking by the DJ.


----------



## jmasgat

Baloo in MI said:


> Great first day!  Mostly walked the 5K with family.  And this was out of SG6.  Nice to do this with the Fam but so hard to wait through the last gate and then just walk, get Andy run ahead and run back.  Still too finish with wife and both daughters, just awesome!  Plus as extra bonus we finished at 6:59 and as we were getting our medals my wife said hey it’s 7, going to try for a virtual spot for Remy and we got it!  Really good day!
> 
> Side note, my daughter is running the Half with me on Saturday.  For her regeneration and mine I put us in the first non POT option for her Half and for my Dopey and she ended up with SG2 and I am SG3?  No big deal, but I thought that weird.
> 
> Good luck to all tomorrow!



You're lucky you got a virtual group.  I read last night that starting the 10th, they are eliminating virtual queue for Remy. So  DATW'ers be forewarned.

Totally struck out this morning trying to park at BCV to cheer--even though I know several people staying there. Was turned away at the gate.

ETA: I did RoTR and Smuggler's Run before official HS park opening of 9, so yeah!


----------



## Marathongirl30

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Our Pinocchio picture hasn't shown up either.  We waited in massive lines (20 mins each) for the previous 3 characters and the Joy and Sadness lines were closed when we got there.


Ours hasn’t shown up either.


----------



## Marathongirl30

Second race, same morning. Staying at POFQ, left at 3:30, parked at Epcot by 3:38. Hope the half and full go as smoothly!!


----------



## opusone

I liked that we didn’t have to walk all the way back to the Epcot bus lot for the return buses today!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Sorry I missed the meet up.  Was pushing it this morning (snooze button that is) and ended up running late.  Good race though, fun to run through HS!  Rushed back to hotel and while family is still asleep! For those still on the way, safe travels!


----------



## Z-Knight

opusone said:


> I liked that we didn’t have to walk all the way back to the Epcot bus lot for the return buses today!


you didnt? i did... because apparently i am an idiot or there weas no one directing us. im guessing the former.


----------



## opusone

So, are most folks planning on meeting at Hurricane Hanna’s today at 2pm?  I’m trying to figure out our plans for the day.


----------



## Novatrix

Marathongirl30 said:


> Ours hasn’t shown up either.



Just FYI for everyone missing pictures, if they don't show up in the next 4 days (please be patient, cast members are manually matching bib numbers they see in your photo to the photo pass account), email photo pass with your bib number and approximate time of photo.

I needed to do this in the past for a missing gravedigger photo. Typically, if I have my cell with me, I always snap a quick photo of the character I'll get my picture with the cellphone so I have an easy to reference timestamp in case of lost photos.


----------



## pluto377

rundisfan said:


> Anyone have their Joy or Sadness picture from the 5k yet? Those seem to be the only two that haven’t shown up in my photopass account



havent gotten mine either.


----------



## jrsharp21

opusone said:


> Guess who’s back for the 10k?  He was nice enough to take a picture with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 636611



He was awesome again today! I caught up to him around mile 3. It was a nice little laugh in the middle of the run.


----------



## jrsharp21

They did seem to change some things up this morning. I know yesterday morning, when going through the security scanners, they didn't allow the people who drive in to go through on the side with the people coming from the buses. I got scolded for trying that yesterday. This morning they were encouraging it. Also, opening another pathway by the finish line area to help with the bottle neck on the way out to starting line, like they had yesterday.


----------



## jrsharp21

Looks like they have the 5k results up for the Dopey runners.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Character report for the 10k:
- Alice
- Peter Pan and Wendy
- Rafiki
- Green Army Lady (no Photopass so we didn't stop)
- Bo Peep
- Woody holding Forky 
- Judy Hopps
- Jake (Neverland Pirates)
- Koda (Brother Bear)
- Pooh

Lines weren't as bad as the 5k.  Added about 1 hour to our time.


----------



## garneska

opusone said:


> So, are most folks planning on meeting at Hurricane Hanna’s today at 2pm?  I’m trying to figure out our plans for the day.


Yes it is.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I’m not keen on Oswald, but it is nifty how the medal has a slot so that Oswald can “run” across it.


----------



## RunWI1265

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Character report for the 10k:
> - Alice
> - Peter Pan and Wendy
> - Rafiki
> - Green Army Lady (no Photopass so we didn't stop)
> - Bo Peep
> - Woody holding Forky
> - Judy Hopps
> - Jake (Neverland Pirates)
> - Koda (Brother Bear)
> - Pooh
> 
> Lines weren't as bad as the 5k.  Added about 1 hour to our time.



they must have switched some out. When I went by we had a green army man with photopass (I think??) and Buzz instead of woody and Forky. Would’ve loved to have gotten  a picture with those two.

First timer so idk if this is normal but most of this course felt very…congested. At times it was difficult to pass walkers while also not getting run over by people sprinting from the back.


----------



## kirstie101

Congrats 10kers! Love reading about your experiences so far! Good luck to all running tomorrow and Sunday!


----------



## jpeterson

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I’m not keen on Oswald, but it is nifty how the medal has a slot so that Oswald can “run” across it.View attachment 636663


I am keen on Oswald and was so excited to see he was on the medal for my very first 10k!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

RunWI1265 said:


> they must have switched some out. When I went by we had a green army man with photopass (I think??) and Buzz instead of woody and Forky. Would’ve loved to have gotten  a picture with those two.
> 
> First timer so idk if this is normal but most of this course felt very…congested. At times it was difficult to pass walkers while also not getting run over by people sprinting from the back.


The section of course after we came out of Hollywood studios was very congested, ridiculously so.


----------



## AJruns

I had almost no congestion (s2 and first character stop after mile 3 to get some space on the lines, except for some push-ups for the green army man), but the downfall of this strategy was not being able to see the photographers in the dark until it was too late- every photo I’m chewing gum/grimacing /distracted  super bummed no characters pre or post race!


----------



## DopeyBadger

RunWI1265 said:


> First timer so idk if this is normal but most of this course felt very…congested. At times it was difficult to pass walkers while also not getting run over by people sprinting from the back.



This is a common occurrence in runDisney races.  Experiences vary across the spectrum, but due to the very nature of runDisney races (where runners are going for PRs, stopping for pics, getting a beer, riding rides, etc.) it causes a greater mix of paces at any one point in time.  Add in that in some places these races with 16000-26000 runners are running on small pathways/sidewalks (in addition to roads/highways) it means you'll get some bottlenecks and congestion.  Looking ahead, the HM has a few notorious choke points that you should mentally prepare yourself for:



Around Mile 1, you'll go down to a single lane uphill.  This gets congested.

The turn at Mile 1.5 tends to be fairly crowded.  Even for runners like myself who finish in the Top 2%, start at the front of "A" corral (or now s1), that particular turn tends to be congested.  Be patient.  As soon as the turn ends, you end up on a highway that is several lanes across and it opens up quite a bit more.

Around Mile 3.5, you'll enter the TTC area and there's a brief moment where you go underneath the road.  It can get tight here.

The MK Castle can be congested based on when you arrive there.

Mile 6 to 8 is known as cone alley.  All the runners go down to a single lane.  So it can get congested there.

After Mile 8, the course opens up quite a bit and there's a lot less choke points until you're inside EPCOT itself.



The start of the M going through EPCOT tends to be pretty congested.

Then similar areas as the HM through TTC, MK, and cone alley.

There's some congestion in the AK area, but it's not as bad as other places.

Blizzard Beach probably won't be that bad since it's in the parking lot.

DHS will be tight going through that single lane exit.

The DHS/Boardwalk path tends to be fairly congested.


***

Hope that helps with some other places to mentally prepare yourself for congestion during the HM/M.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Several of us are standing here just to the right of the 50th anniversary backdrop, about even with the back of the purple food truck



I guess I just missed it, too hard to pick out groups. I grabbed a picture  at that backdrop about 4, looked around quick and headed to the corral to stretch.


----------



## Dopey 2020

opusone said:


> Guess who’s back for the 10k?  He was nice enough to take a picture with my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 636611



Passed him after the first mile, spot on with that outfit and in character again, I love runDisney races


----------



## rundisfan

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Character report for the 10k:
> - Alice
> - Peter Pan and Wendy
> - Rafiki
> - Green Army Lady (no Photopass so we didn't stop)
> - Bo Peep
> - Woody holding Forky
> - Judy Hopps
> - Jake (Neverland Pirates)
> - Koda (Brother Bear)
> - Pooh
> 
> Lines weren't as bad as the 5k.  Added about 1 hour to our time.



Where was Judy Hopps? She must have been on a break when I came by


----------



## Bree

That scent at the orange bird statue was nasty. I


rundisfan said:


> Where was Judy Hopps? She must have been on a break when I came by



Just after the tower of terror bellhops photo op on the left hand side. There was no photo pass for the bellhops.

I can still taste orange bird in the back of my throat and it’s still tingly. Nothing is getting rid of the taste no matter what I eat or drink.


----------



## pluto377

I missed Judy hoops too. Bummer. I actually found there was more space than I’m used to. I started at the front of 4, but ended up with 5 and 6 since I did a lot of pics. I was pleased with how the walkers really stayed right on the path from hs to epcot and busted out my fastest mile there. Set another PW today. Can I go for 3 tomorrow lol?

one thing I hate is people who blast off the start like it’s the 100m dash. Chill people and give it a minute to open up!


----------



## jpeterson

pluto377 said:


> I missed Judy hoops too. Bummer. I actually found there was more space than I’m used to. I started at the front of 4, but ended up with 5 and 6 since I did a lot of pics. I was pleased with how the walkers really stayed right on the path from hs to epcot and busted out my fastest mile there. Set another PW today. Can I go for 3 tomorrow lol?
> 
> one thing I hate is people who blast off the start like it’s the 100m dash. Chill people and give it a minute to open up!


I ran into a lot of people walking 4 across or walking on the left side. Particularly on that narrow section behind boardwalk


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

3, 4, or more abreast becomes a moving barricade. Very rude IMHO


----------



## GreatLakes

Left the expo, merch was bad.  There was little left and what was wasn't great.  Got the I did it shirt and a magnet but I guess it saved me some money.


----------



## camaker

jpeterson said:


> I ran into a lot of people walking 4 across or walking on the left side. Particularly on that narrow section behind boardwalk



RunDisney has always emphasized walkers to the sides, not just to the right. That can certainly be problematic on a narrow stretch like the Boardwalk path, though. 



Mr_Incr3dible said:


> 3, 4, or more abreast becomes a moving barricade. Very rude IMHO



Welcome to the wonderful world of RunDisney races.


----------



## jpeterson

GreatLakes said:


> Left the expo, merch was bad.  There was little left and what was wasn't great.  Got the I did it shirt and a magnet but I guess it saved me some money.


It was picked over when I went on Wednesday around noon.


----------



## StarGirl11

I had a reaction to my infusion. Not severe but it caused problems. Especially yesterday.

So if anyone sees me today in the park. Your going to hear me sounding like I smoked a pack of cigarettes. Not sick just the swelling caused a lot of pain in the throat yesterday which seems to have cause problems with my voice box. Doing better today with the swelling so hopefully I’ll have my voice back properly tomorrow.

I know I ran into someone this morning. But I was tired and it was early. So I forget who it was…


----------



## jpeterson

camaker said:


> RunDisney has always emphasized walkers to the sides, not just to the right. That can certainly be problematic on a narrow stretch like the Boardwalk path, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of RunDisney races.


Maybe it's new but in a recent slideshow online listing the guidelines they specified walk to the right side.


----------



## kps7795

DopeyBadger said:


> This is a common occurrence in runDisney races.  Experiences vary across the spectrum, but due to the very nature of runDisney races (where runners are going for PRs, stopping for pics, getting a beer, riding rides, etc.) it causes a greater mix of paces at any one point in time.  Add in that in some places these races with 16000-26000 runners are running on small pathways/sidewalks (in addition to roads/highways) it means you'll get some bottlenecks and congestion.  Looking ahead, the HM has a few notorious choke points that you should mentally prepare yourself for:
> 
> View attachment 636716
> 
> Around Mile 1, you'll go down to a single lane uphill.  This gets congested.
> 
> The turn at Mile 1.5 tends to be fairly crowded.  Even for runners like myself who finish in the Top 2%, start at the front of "A" corral (or now s1), that particular turn tends to be congested.  Be patient.  As soon as the turn ends, you end up on a highway that is several lanes across and it opens up quite a bit more.
> 
> Around Mile 3.5, you'll enter the TTC area and there's a brief moment where you go underneath the road.  It can get tight here.
> 
> The MK Castle can be congested based on when you arrive there.
> 
> Mile 6 to 8 is known as cone alley.  All the runners go down to a single lane.  So it can get congested there.
> 
> After Mile 8, the course opens up quite a bit and there's a lot less choke points until you're inside EPCOT itself.
> 
> View attachment 636721
> 
> The start of the M going through EPCOT tends to be pretty congested.
> 
> Then similar areas as the HM through TTC, MK, and cone alley.
> 
> There's some congestion in the AK area, but it's not as bad as other places.
> 
> Blizzard Beach probably won't be that bad since it's in the parking lot.
> 
> DHS will be tight going through that single lane exit.
> 
> The DHS/Boardwalk path tends to be fairly congested.
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Hope that helps with some other places to mentally prepare yourself for congestion during the HM/M.


It sounds like the five miles or so should be taken as an extended warm up and then you can establish your marathon pace once you get to mile 4 or five.


----------



## kps7795

GreatLakes said:


> Left the expo, merch was bad.  There was little left and what was wasn't great.  Got the I did it shirt and a magnet but I guess it saved me some money.


Do you know if they had an "I did it" shirt for the marathon as well as the 26.2 magnet?


----------



## lhermiston

Picked up my bib. I was originally assigned to S6, which did not jive with my POT. Runner Relations acknowledged the snafu and changed me to S2.

I’m very grateful for a quick and helpful expo experience.

I’ll see folks at 2.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> It sounds like the five miles or so should be taken as an extended warm up and then you can establish your marathon pace once you get to mile 4 or five.



Yes and be prepared to throttle back down through the TTC-MK-Poly section.  Keep in mind, it is almost always better to go a bit slower through sections than it is to surge through them.  Surging and weaving uses a lot of precious energy.




lhermiston said:


> Picked up my bib. I was originally assigned to S6, which did not jive with my POT. Runner Relations acknowledged the snafu and changed me to S2.
> 
> I’m very grateful for a quick and helpful expo experience.
> 
> I’ll see folks at 2.



I’m so happy to hear this.


----------



## SheHulk

kps7795 said:


> Do you know if they had an "I did it" shirt for the marathon as well as the 26.2 magnet?


I was only looking for women’s stuff but I think they had lots of marathon “I did it” shirts in womens cut at least. I got there at 10am this morning.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SheHulk said:


> I was only looking for women’s stuff but I think they had lots of marathon “I did it” shirts in womens cut at least. I got there at 10am this morning.


As of 12:30ish they had 26.2 finisher shirts in women's cut, mostly small and medium but i found an L. Also a bunch of magnets. But the place is really picked over at this point


----------



## kps7795

SheHulk said:


> I was only looking for women’s stuff but I think they had lots of marathon “I did it” shirts in womens cut at least. I got there at 10am this morning.


Unfortunately, I can't get there until tomorrow.  Stuck at the office wishing that I was already at Disney World.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I’m so happy to hear this.



You and me both. Looks like they transposed my first and last names and that prevented them from verifying my POT.


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> You and me both. Looks like they transposed my first and last names and that prevented them from verifying my POT.


 Jeez Louise


----------



## DIS-OH

Living vicariously thru all your posts this weekend!   Congrats  to the 5K and 10K runners and good luck to all the HM, M, Goofy and Dopey runners!

We’ll be there for the Spring Surprise weekend.


----------



## patrickmit

Hi everyone. Congrats on all of us who have made it through these first two races! 

Question -- does anyone know the last sweep stop on the marathon route? With how congested and narrow it was on the Epcot - HS Sidewalk today where I had to slow down, curious if this will be a problem during the marathon if it puts me below pace? I've heard that once you get to Epcot it's pretty much "safe," but wanted to ask here. TIA


----------



## StarGirl11

patrickmit said:


> Hi everyone. Congrats on all of us who have made it through these first two races!
> 
> Question -- does anyone know the last sweep stop on the marathon route? With how congested and narrow it was on the Epcot - HS Sidewalk today where I had to slow down, curious if this will be a problem during the marathon if it puts me below pace? I've heard that once you get to Epcot it's pretty much "safe," but wanted to ask here. TIA



It was right before the last entrance into Epcot we make in 2019 so I’m going to assume it’s going to be there again. Side note as long as your ahead of the balloons you’ll be fine regardless of pace. Technically bikes can pick you up in the last bit, but you have to be in bad shape for a spotter to make that call.


----------



## RunWI1265

DopeyBadger said:


> Hope that helps with some other places to mentally prepare yourself for congestion during the HM/M.





DopeyBadger said:


> Yes and be prepared to throttle back down through the TTC-MK-Poly section.  Keep in mind, it is almost always better to go a bit slower through sections than it is to surge through them.  Surging and weaving uses a lot of precious energy.


Thank you for all of this information. It’s very helpful!


----------



## hauntedcity

For those of you who made it, please keep posting stories and pictures!

For those of us who had to cancel... at least you will be at home if your kitchen starts to flood!  Yes, I just spent a couple ours shoveling and mopping up water.


----------



## Naomeri

hauntedcity said:


> For those of you who made it, please keep posting stories and pictures!
> 
> For those of us who had to cancel... at least you will be at home if your kitchen starts to flood!  Yes, I just spent a couple ours shoveling and mopping up water.


Holy cow, the universe really has it in for you this week!  At least this ::should:: use up your quota of bad stuff for the year


----------



## Z-Knight

5K pics


----------



## Z-Knight

10K pics


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lhermiston said:


> Picked up my bib. I was originally assigned to S6, which did not jive with my POT. Runner Relations acknowledged the snafu and changed me to S2.
> 
> I’m very grateful for a quick and helpful expo experience.
> 
> I’ll see folks at 2.


Was that with a proof of time under the cut off values that they had when we were signing up? It never occurred to me to try to get my corral bumped up to match the pace I can run


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> You and me both. Looks like they transposed my first and last names and that prevented them from verifying my POT.



Well at a minimum it tells us they are actually checking POTs in 2022.  I had always wondered if that was the case or if it was merely something they *might* do.


----------



## GreatLakes

kps7795 said:


> Do you know if they had an "I did it" shirt for the marathon as well as the 26.2 magnet?



Yes for both. I actually got the marathon specific magnets and shirt. They had men's/unisex and women's.



hauntedcity said:


> For those of you who made it, please keep posting stories and pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> For those of us who had to cancel... at least you will be at home if your kitchen starts to flood! Yes, I just spent a couple ours shoveling and mopping up water.



Geez man, this is not your month. Your house isn't built on a big pot of land where they just removed the headstones by chance, is it?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Sorry to miss the meetup at HH. DS finally got out of NJ, but is still in the air and not expected to land until 3:30. We’ll have to pick him up and go straight to the expo. His flight was meant to be here at 12:30.


----------



## kps7795

GreatLakes said:


> Yes for both. I actually got the marathon specific magnets and shirt. They had men's/unisex and women's.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez man, this is not your month. Your house isn't built on a big pot of land where they just removed the headstones by chance, is it?


Oh, good!  After hearing about the ebay marauders, I was concerned about not being able to make the only two purchases that I have an interest in.  Thank you for the update!


----------



## Z-Knight

is there a reason there is NO Powerade at water stops... only water?! i really was hoping to use Powerade to replenish some electrolytes instead of having to carry things for 5k and 10k. hope it is different for half and full but i am doubting it, but i will have gels


----------



## kps7795

Z-Knight said:


> is there a reason there is NO Powerade at water stops... only water?! i really was hoping to use Powerade to replenish some electrolytes instead of having to carry things for 5k and 10k. hope it is different for half and full but i am doubting it, but i will have gels


I tend to doubt it considering that the Digital Guide was updated recently to read "There will be 5 food stops on the Marathon Course. Between Mile 9-10 Honey Stinger Chews, Between Mile 14-15 Bananas, Just after Mile 17 Bananas, Just before Mile 21 Honey Stingers chews, and Chocolates just before Mile 23."  I don't remember seeing this previously, but I noticed it the last time that I perused the guide in preparing for Sunday.


----------



## MissLiss279

Z-Knight said:


> is there a reason there is NO Powerade at water stops... only water?! i really was hoping to use Powerade to replenish some electrolytes instead of having to carry things for 5k and 10k. hope it is different for half and full but i am doubting it, but i will have gels


I think I remember the 5k only having water in the past, but I can’t remember about the 10k. There are fewer sponsors this year - maybe that has something to do with it?? And maybe fewer volunteers to man the aid stations…


----------



## StarGirl11

I’ve made this mistake myself as well in the past. So I’m about 95 percent sure they’ve just never had Powerade on the 5/10. But I could be wrong


----------



## 1lilspark

Z-Knight said:


> is there a reason there is NO Powerade at water stops... only water?! i really was hoping to use Powerade to replenish some electrolytes instead of having to carry things for 5k and 10k. hope it is different for half and full but i am doubting it, but i will have gels


Only poweraid I’ve seen during 10ks past has been at finish but up until today I’ve only done W&D and Dark Side


----------



## kps7795

jpeterson said:


> I ran into a lot of people walking 4 across or walking on the left side. Particularly on that narrow section behind boardwalk


Then again, isn't it nice when you run past the people who blasted off from the start way too early and crash?


----------



## rundisfan

It’s typically water only at the 5ks/10ks, Powerade and water at the longer races (Powerade first tables, water at the back tables)


----------



## Sara W

I brought print outs of 1:53 and 1:54 half marathons that I’ve done in the past couple of months to see if they could move me to S2. She told me that those times would put me in S3 if I had submitted them.


----------



## kps7795

Sara W said:


> I brought print outs of 1:53 and 1:54 half marathons that I’ve done in the past couple of months to see if they could move me to S2. She told me that those times would put me in S3 if I had submitted them.





Sara W said:


> I brought print outs of 1:53 and 1:54 half marathons that I’ve done in the past couple of months to see if they could move me to S2. She told me that those times would put me in S3 if I had submitted them.


Ouch!  I wonder which group I'll be in with my estimated finish time of 4:00-4:30.  Unfortunately, my half marathon finish time was 2:11:32.  Next time, baby!


----------



## Marathongirl30

jrsharp21 said:


> He was awesome again today! I caught up to him around mile 3. It was a nice little laugh in the middle of the run.


Talked to him after the race and he stayed in character the entire time!!


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

Z-Knight said:


> 5K picsView attachment 636778View attachment 636779View attachment 636780View attachment 636781View attachment 636782View attachment 636783View attachment 636784View attachment 636785View attachment 636786


 I have to admit, I love the 5k medal this year. Instead of FOMO, I’m experiencing RMO. (Regretting missing out!” Hahaha congratulations to all of you!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sara W said:


> I brought print outs of 1:53 and 1:54 half marathons that I’ve done in the past couple of months to see if they could move me to S2. She told me that those times would put me in S3 if I had submitted them.



This is for the solo marathon event, correct?  The cutoff is a 1:53:45 based on the info runDisney shared with me earlier this year.  What were the seconds on your 1:53 time?


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Z-Knight said:


> is there a reason there is NO Powerade at water stops... only water?! i really was hoping to use Powerade to replenish some electrolytes instead of having to carry things for 5k and 10k. hope it is different for half and full but i am doubting it, but i will have gels


I wondered that myself.  I had to pull over after the second water station to get my salt chews out.  And at the finish line I bypassed the water bottles and went straight to the Powerade.  I chugged it on the bus ride back to my hotel.

thank you to whom kept the list of characters.  I didn’t stop but I was trying to remember what they were for family andforgot a number of them


----------



## Sara W

DopeyBadger said:


> This is for the solo marathon event, correct?  The cutoff is a 1:53:45 based on the info runDisney shared with me earlier this year.  What were the seconds on your 1:53 time?


1:53:12
Edit to add- yes, for solo marathon


----------



## DopeyBadger

Sara W said:


> 1:53:12
> Edit to add- yes, for solo marathon



That's interesting.  So they're not technically wrong, in that if you had submitted a HM time that was after the POT cutoff, then you would have been placed in s3 (or s6).  But technically speaking, if the POT had occurred within the acceptable window, then it would have been an s2 designation based on my previous correspondence with them.  So keep that in mind for 2023 if you plan to run again.


----------



## garneska

@StarGirl11 it was me who said hi as I ran by. Sorry you were not feeling great.


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks to everyone who came to Hurricane Hannas. Jesus and I love you.

See you all around 3 am.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to Hurricane Hannas. Jesus and I love you.
> 
> See you all around 3 am.



Had a great time seeing and talking with everyone!  Always good to see familiar faces and put new faces with new screen names!


----------



## The Expert

HH was fun! See you in the morning. I'll be the one dressed like this:


----------



## cburnett11

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Pooh



1) i missed Pooh.  Where was he?

2) where are people expecting to meet up pre race?  Parallel to food trucks near 50th sign?

3) does anyone have balloon lady names for full.  I know some people interested in tracking.


----------



## Bree

lhermiston said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to Hurricane Hannas. Jesus and I love you.
> 
> See you all around 3 am.



My feet are still sticky.


----------



## opusone

cburnett11 said:


> 1) i missed Pooh. Where was he?


Same place as Joy during 5k… Epcot close to The Land


----------



## cburnett11

Bree said:


> That scent at the orange bird statue was nasty.



As I approached the orange bird I was excited.  I even looked to see if there was a photo pass person because I would’ve stopped.  After that puff of citrus perfume, I’ll never quite look at that evil bird the same.  That was overwhelming.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> My feet are still sticky.



I’m sorry, pal.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Thanks for tolerant my social awkward-ness at the meetup!  Fun to put faces to name. 



cburnett11 said:


> 1) i missed Pooh.  Where was he?
> 
> 2) where are people expecting to meet up pre race?  Parallel to food trucks near 50th sign?
> 
> 3) does anyone have balloon lady names for full.  I know some people interested in tracking.


I can’t help with 1 or 2, but for 3 I’m planning on tracking one of the pacers: Dennis Holler (he’s one of the 2 people pacing the 3:30 and 7:00 groups for goofy.)


----------



## jrsharp21

cburnett11 said:


> As I approached the orange bird I was excited.  I even looked to see if there was a photo pass person because I would’ve stopped.  After that puff of citrus perfume, I’ll never quite look at that evil bird the same.  That was overwhelming.



Yes, that was terrible. I breathed it in and started immediately did a spit take like I had drank something bad. Took a bit to get that taste out of my mouth.


----------



## patrickmit

StarGirl11 said:


> It was right before the last entrance into Epcot we make in 2019 so I’m going to assume it’s going to be there again. Side note as long as your ahead of the balloons you’ll be fine regardless of pace. Technically bikes can pick you up in the last bit, but you have to be in bad shape for a spotter to make that call.



Thank you!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sorry for the long post, I’ve been having a rough few days (years) and just need to get some things off my mind.

I won’t be running the Half Marathon tomorrow or the Full on Sunday. About two miles into the 10k I started experiencing acute pain in my right knee and, to a slightly lesser degree, my left. I didn’t take any bad steps or have an inciting incident; but I got gradually worse over the course of the run. I’ve never had knee pain before and believe it is only tendonitis but I’m not risking anything. For now, it’s unimportant.

The bigger issue is that I’ve been dreading this Weekend for the last couple months. I’ve been trying to put on as brave a face as I could when I post here. This group is awesome and I didn’t want to dampen any enthusiasm. Signing up for this Dopey was completely aspirational. I have fallen way off the track in the last ~6 years and the last two have been the worst of all. I lost my perfect Dopey in 2020 because of blisters from poor preparation and I’m mortified by how much worse shape I’m in now than I was even then (leave alone when I was fitter). Once upon a time a RunDisney race helped me get healthier and I thought it could work again. Well, it didn’t.

I have spent a lot of time thinking today. I know I can finish the Half tomorrow and have some thought that I could gut out the Marathon if there were any stakes. But that’s the point. There aren’t. Slogging through the miles, ashamed of myself every step, putting myself at risk of injury; there wouldn’t be accomplishment at the end. Those medals are pretty but I don’t think I’d see them as the symbol of accomplishment they will rightfully be for so many others this weekend.

At some point I fell in love with Marathon Weekend, the talk about being a runner, the idea that simply getting it done was proof that I was improving myself. More than once I’ve said this Weekend is my favorite of the year. But, I wanted the celebration without any of the hard work. The decline was gradual but the further I’ve receded from my peak the more difficult it has become to get started back in the right direction.

Anyway, I don’t want this to be a total downer. I’ve had a great couple days at the parks with my niece and nephew and I’m excited about where I’m at mentally. It has long been a given for me that I was just going to run Marathon Weekend (Dopey specifically), but I’m changing things up for myself. I’m not sure when registration will be for Marathon Weekend 2023, but i am setting weight loss and mileage goals for myself that should be achievable as long as the mid-April “traditional” registration date is the earliest we see it. This year I will be earning my registration (rather than registering to try motivate myself to get back to running). I desperately want to once again finish a Dopey feeling proud of myself and energized, the way I did the first few years. I don’t know the exact numbers I’ll be looking at, but I’m thinking of reviving my long dormant journal when I have the plan crystallized.

Congratulations to everyone who is kicking butt this weekend. I’ll be following along and cheering for all of you.

ETA: Thanks for humoring me to anyone who read everything, I’ve talked a lot with my family today but it felt good to write things out and somewhat organize my thoughts.

TL;DR- I am dropping out of my last two races because I suck. But I don’t want to suck. And I’ve maybe figured out a way that I can stop sucking.


----------



## Carol_

Barca33Runner said:


> Sorry for the long post, I’ve been having a rough few days (years) and just need to get some things off my mind.
> 
> I won’t be running the Half Marathon tomorrow or the Full on Sunday. About two miles into the 10k I started experiencing acute pain in my right knee and, to a slightly lesser degree, my left. I didn’t take any bad steps or have an inciting incident; but I got gradually worse over the course of the run. I’ve never had knee pain before and believe it is only tendonitis but I’m not risking anything. For now, it’s unimportant.
> 
> The bigger issue is that I’ve been dreading this Weekend for the last couple months. I’ve been trying to put on as brave a face as I could when I post here. This group is awesome and I didn’t want to dampen any enthusiasm. Signing up for this Dopey was completely aspirational. I have fallen way off the track in the last ~6 years and the last two have been the worst of all. I lost my perfect Dopey in 2020 because of blisters from poor preparation and I’m mortified by how much worse shape I’m in now than I was even then (leave alone when I was fitter). Once upon a time a RunDisney race helped me get healthier and I thought it could work again. Well, it didn’t.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time thinking today. I know I can finish the Half tomorrow and have some thought that I could gut out the Marathon if there were any stakes. But that’s the point. There aren’t. Slogging through the miles, ashamed of myself every step, putting myself at risk of injury; there wouldn’t be accomplishment at the end. Those medals are pretty but I don’t think I’d see them as the symbol of accomplishment they will rightfully be for so many others this weekend.
> 
> At some point I fell in love with Marathon Weekend, the talk about being a runner, the idea that simply getting it done was proof that I was improving myself. More than once I’ve said this Weekend is my favorite of the year. But, I wanted the celebration without any of the hard work. The decline was gradual but the further I’ve receded from my peak the more difficult it has become to get started back in the right direction.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t want this to be a total downer. I’ve had a great couple days at the parks with my niece and nephew and I’m excited about where I’m at mentally. It has long been a given for me that I was just going to run Marathon Weekend (Dopey specifically), but I’m changing things up for myself. I’m not sure when registration will be for Marathon Weekend 2023, but i am setting weight loss and mileage goals for myself that should be achievable as long as the mid-April “traditional” registration date is the earliest we see it. This year I will be earning my registration (rather than registering to try to get back to running). I desperately want to once again finish a Dopey feeling proud of myself and energized, the way I did the first few years. I don’t know the exact numbers I’ll be looking at, but I’m thinking of reviving my long dormant journal when I have the plan crystallized.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who is kicking butt this weekend. I’ll be following along and cheering for all of you.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for humoring me to anyone who read everything, I’ve talked a lot with my family today but it felt good to write things out and somewhat organize my thoughts.
> 
> TL;DR- I am dropping out of my last two races because I suck. But I don’t want to suck. And I’ve maybe figured out a way that I can stop sucking.


Believe it or not, your honesty and tenacity is inspirational.
I had big (ok small) dreams of running at least the 5k but even that proved to be too much this year for me… I’ve done the HM twice. Both times with precious little training. This year was just about spending time with family. So we did that. We slept in. I’ll try to come back at least virtually next year. The training sounds like the good part now.


----------



## bumbershoot

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> 3, 4, or more abreast becomes a moving barricade. Very rude IMHO



FWIW often groups that seem to be that big aren't one group. You can easily get 2 small groups or even 2 groups and a solo person all in line with each other. 

Now...sometimes it's one big group, and I've definitely been behind groups like that (especially at princess), but I find it's healthier to figure it's a couple groups that are in a horizontal line briefly, and I just happened upon that circumstance.



camaker said:


> RunDisney has always emphasized walkers to the sides, not just to the right.



When I started rundisney events they said walkers to the right. Then they went with walkers on the sides. Then they went silent on the whole thing. I did see that for this event they've said walkers to the right again, but the wording I saw online wasn't...obvious. It was cutesie. (I've also been at a rock 'n roll event or two where they said walkers to the *left* so it's not a universal thing, to be on the right) 



Barca33Runner said:


> Slogging through the miles, ashamed of myself every step, putting myself at risk of injury; there wouldn’t be accomplishment at the end.



You're amazing. That is an incredible realization, and I'm very proud of you, perfect stranger. (to paraphrase one of my fave spectator signs) It is SO hard to decide to put your health (physical and emotional) first. I'm very impressed.


----------



## princessbride6205

Kitty-chan said:


> I sympathize with you on this! It can be really hard to decide. For me (given my own health and family situations), the worry about covid is worth it, in order to enjoy the in-person races. I've been to a few in-person races this year, and they've been really good for my mental health.
> 
> I hope you're able to find a solution that works best for you.


Thanks! I’ve had so many “on the other hands” discussions with myself about coming this weekend. I literally wasn’t 100% decided until yesterday (Thursday). But I’m here! And I will make it as relaxing and magical as I can.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

cburnett11 said:


> 1) i missed Pooh. Where was he?



Pooh was in Epcot near the Figment ride.  He was standing on some grass behind a little fence.


----------



## Novatrix

Jack Sparrow is in S2 for Dopey and in full gear again this morning.


----------



## jrsharp21

Novatrix said:


> Jack Sparrow is in S2 for Dopey and in full gear again this morning.



Nice. I am in S2 right now. Hope to see him. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## marty3d

Tried to find the group this morning but maybe arrived too late. Good luck to everyone running the half. I’m in S4 so unfortunately won’t likely see Jack Sparrow!


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> TL;DR- I am dropping out of my last two races because I suck. But I don’t want to suck. And I’ve maybe figured out a way that I can stop sucking.



You don’t suck. Your training might not be great, and your motivation could be lacking, but you, specifically, do not suck.


----------



## Barca33Runner

FFigawi said:


> You don’t suck. Your training might not be great, and your motivation could be lacking, but you, specifically, do not suck.



Attempt at self-deprecating humor aside, I am aware of this. I am definitely in a good mental space right now. I’m mad about what I’ve (not) done the last few years but more excited than I have been in a long time about where my running is going.


----------



## garneska

@Barca33Runner hanging there. Go for a reset. Figure out what you next move is. Everything is one step at a time. Good luck.


----------



## stitchsnk

I made it to Orlando yesterday around noon! I got to the expo around 1:30 and purchased the “I did it” marathon shirt and magnet. As others have said…it was completely picked through and I am so disappointed. I really wanted the Christmas ornament. 
I am in S5 tomorrow (estimated 5:01-5:30).
Heading out to rope drop Hollywood Studios this morning. Have a great day!!


----------



## jrsharp21

Great run this morning. Beat my 2020 time. Not by much, but did it. Just saw Captain Jack and his family. Lots of people coming up for pics with him. Super cool dude it seems like.  Props to that guy for running in that gear.


----------



## HangWithMerida

@Barca33Runner It’s hard to take a step back and pull the plug, even when you know it‘s probably the right decision. I hope you can get back to running the way you want to and this friendly group of people will be here to cheer you on! Have fun with the rest of your trip.

I showed my husband the pics of jack sparrow and told him what you guys mentioned about him running in character. He was super impressed, as am I, with his commitment. Not only the costume but the way he is running would be so tiring! Arms up like that for miles. I can’t wait to hear if he sticks with the character through the HM and full.


----------



## Novatrix

jrsharp21 said:


> Great run this morning. Beat my 2020 time. Not by much, but did it. Just saw Captain Jack and his family. Lots of people coming up for pics with him. Super cool dude it seems like.  Props to that guy for running in that gear.



He's really fast with the costume too. He was in character running down main street doing a 7 minute mile. Lost track of him going into Tomorrowland, but when I passed him again at the 9 mile overpass he must have still been doing at least an 8:50 minute mile. By that point he had a more normal runner gait, less in character.

I talked to him before the race and his plan is to wear the costume for the Full too. Lots of props to him, he's amazing.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The three fun-runs are done and tomorrow it gets real. 
As the saying goes, the only easy day was yesterday.
Hope everyone had a good half and see you in the morning.
And, FWIW, I did stand around the dragon long enough  to get a picture with the flames coming up. Way cool.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> The three fun-runs are done and tomorrow it gets real.
> As the saying goes, the only easy day was yesterday.
> Hope everyone had a good half and see you in the morning.
> And, FWIW, I did stand around the dragon long enough  to get a picture with the flames coming up. Way cool.


Forgot to mention: one of the coolest things today was the Chariots of Fire theme playing as we entered the MK. Between that and the pre-dawn darkness with everything lit up, it was truly  magical.


----------



## ANIM8R

Congrats to everybody running this weekend!!! I've enjoyed reading the posts and hearing about the ups  ...and sympathizing with the downs. 

How have the crowds been? Pre-pandemic, this would have been a pretty crowded week since it was the first week of the year and aligned with some school systems still being on break. Is that the case or has the pandemic affected the crowds?


----------



## jennysdcc

Congratulations runners!! You all are getting me pumped during my last six weeks of training before my Princess half. How were the character offerings for the half?


----------



## azrivest

What did you guys think about the new course for the 10k?


----------



## jpeterson

ANIM8R said:


> Congrats to everybody running this weekend!!! I've enjoyed reading the posts and hearing about the ups  ...and sympathizing with the downs.
> 
> How have the crowds been? Pre-pandemic, this would have been a pretty crowded week since it was the first week of the year and aligned with some school systems still being on break. Is that the case or has the pandemic affected the crowds?


It's crowded this week. Mornings are ok. But get pretty busy in the afternoon. I popped into Disney springs last night and I regretted it. Wall to wall people.


----------



## Z-Knight

half pics


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

jennysdcc said:


> How were the character offerings for the half?



Characters in the half:
1. Mary Poppins and Bert (no photopass)
2. Penguin from Mary Poppins (to and from MK)
3. Tinkerbell and Periwinkle (to and from MK
4. Judy Hopps
5. Nick Wilde
6. Buzz 
7. White Rabbit
8. Sébastien 
9. Colonial Mickey (brown outfit)
- a country bear waving from balcony
10. Jafar
11. Horace
12. Clarabelle
13. Lilo
14. Stitch
15. Thumper or Bunny (not sure which)
16. Bolt
17. Wilbur from Meet the Robinsons

I may have forgotten a few.

We did a 45 min/mile in the Magic Kingdom taking in the magic.  And then at mile 9-ish were told balloon ladies were just 4 minutes behind.  So I panicked, found new power in my legs, and picked up the pace for the last 3 miles.  

Tomorrow is going to hurt so bad.  I'm trying my best to not dread it and remind myself that I'm doing this for fun and should enjoy it.  The finish will be magical!


----------



## Tall Todd

Garmin/Phone Notifications:
I'm planning on turning off my email alerts for the Marathon. How will RunDisney alert runners if there is a need to cut the course? If it's by email I might leave that on so I can know.
Praying they don't have to. If the weather for Sunday is like Saturday, I think we'll be ok.


----------



## The Expert

Tall Todd said:


> Garmin/Phone Notifications:
> I'm planning on turning off my email alerts for the Marathon. How will RunDisney alert runners if there is a need to cut the course? If it's by email I might leave that on so I can know.
> Praying they don't have to. If the weather for Sunday is like Saturday, I think we'll be ok.



In 2020 we got a text, but it was after word had spread they've other runners in the crowd. Presumably they saw it on social media.


----------



## jennysdcc

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Characters in the half:
> 1. Mary Poppins and Bert (no photopass)
> 2. Penguin from Mary Poppins (to and from MK)
> 3. Tinkerbell and Periwinkle (to and from MK
> 4. Judy Hopps
> 5. Nick Wilde
> 6. Buzz
> 7. White Rabbit
> 8. Sébastien
> 9. Colonial Mickey (brown outfit)
> - a country bear waving from balcony
> 10. Jafar
> 11. Horace
> 12. Clarabelle
> 13. Lilo
> 14. Stitch
> 15. Thumper or Bunny (not sure which)
> 16. Bolt
> 17. Wilbur from Meet the Robinsons
> 
> I may have forgotten a few.
> 
> We did a 45 min/mile in the Magic Kingdom taking in the magic.  And then at mile 9-ish were told balloon ladies were just 4 minutes behind.  So I panicked, found new power in my legs, and picked up the pace for the last 3 miles.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to hurt so bad.  I'm trying my best to not dread it and remind myself that I'm doing this for fun and should enjoy it.  The finish will be magical!
> 
> View attachment 636973



Thank you so much! Congrats on finishing and totally understand getting swept up in the awe of it all. As an exDCP and Magic Kingdom being my home park, when I run the princess half next month it will be my first time seeing the park in several years and I expect my pace will definitely dip LOL.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ANIM8R said:


> Congrats to everybody running this weekend!!! I've enjoyed reading the posts and hearing about the ups  ...and sympathizing with the downs.
> 
> How have the crowds been? Pre-pandemic, this would have been a pretty crowded week since it was the first week of the year and aligned with some school systems still being on break. Is that the case or has the pandemic affected the crowds?



The crowds feel very pre-pandemic level, if not totally Holiday-level, to me. We have been at HS on Thursday and MK on Friday and they were packed but relatively manageable. In all honesty, Genie+ and ILL have made things much worse than the crowds have.

We are staying off-site so we were unable to buy ILL until the parks opened and didn’t get to rope drop anything because all lines were populated before the 9:00 open by resort guests with the extra 30 minutes. This meant RoTR was completely sold out before we could even buy it and 7DMT was close. We were in both parks with the wave at 9:00 and we had given in for G+ in advance and made our first selections at 7:00 AM both days. MK was pretty awesome, there are enough G+ attractions that they don’t fill up too fast and you can plan a decent day; HS, yeah not so much. There are a few big attractions that fill up fast (and that don’t have the capacity for a ton of G+ offerings). From an availability standpoint I’d say there are almost as many TSM G+ offerings in a day as there are for ToT, RnRR, Slinky, and Smuggler’s Run combined.

Anyway, we never even entertained the idea of RoTR but we’re able to get in everything else in HS except ToT or any shows before leaving at 4:00. If we stayed the full day, we probably could have hit everything. Darn rD early wake ups and our requirements of sleep. We didn’t get to take advantage of any of the later in the day shorter lines. MK we hit pretty much everything we wanted. My niece and nephew aren’t interested in Jungle Cruise (a personal failing) so that was the only long-wait attraction we really missed. And we left at 4:00 again because of our rD wake up. G+ made the day relatively easy, even with a 2+ hour 7DMT wait mixed in.

Personal impression: I hate G+ and it’s relative necessity on days like the last two (provided you have ride-goers in your group and a casual day in the park isn’t cutting it). The two-line system returning is just demoralizing. I want to go to the parks where the line is just the line and you can make choices based on that information. The cost isn’t prohibitive but it slows everything down and lowers the moral in standby lines noticeably.

Anecdote: When we entered HS at 9:00 Thursday RoTR already had a 205 minute wait. So if we rope dropped we would’ve been estimated to get on at ~12:25 if we immediately went back there. At around 10:45 while in line at Slinky we noticed the ride was down. We continued to monitor it on our app for a couple more hours. By ~2:00 while finishing a 90-minute line for RnR, based just on Genie posting about RoTR and when the ride was operational we determined it would’ve been nowhere close to our 205-minute wait. It just feels unconscionable that Disney has such an unreliable lemon of a ride with a standby line right now. They need to go back to the virtual queue. It also isn’t perfect, but it wouldn’t lead to situations like people spending 5 hours in a line with no idea if or when they might actually get on it.

TL;DR: The crowds are big, G+ makes them feel bigger.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

finished! Official time 3:30:41. My watch said 13.4 which I guess is from weaving. I’m in S6 and balloon ladies got too close for comfort near the end. I feel okay but I was definitely struggling at the end and walked the last few miles (did 60:45 run/walk the rest of the time). I am feeling disheartened and worried for tomorrow. I also slept less than 2 hours last night. Gah.


----------



## camaker

Tall Todd said:


> Garmin/Phone Notifications:
> I'm planning on turning off my email alerts for the Marathon. How will RunDisney alert runners if there is a need to cut the course? If it's by email I might leave that on so I can know.
> Praying they don't have to. If the weather for Sunday is like Saturday, I think we'll be ok.



They’ve used the runner tracking system in the past, but it didn’t seem like it was timely. Realistically, the notification you’ll get is when they’ve modified the course and sent you the alternate direction. There’s not really anything you can do about it and I don’t think there’ll be enough notice to do anything differently.

The weather tomorrow isn’t supposed to be anything like today, either. 63-64 at the start and into the 70s before 10a.


----------



## The Expert

Had a great Half today, running with @Herding_Cats (and @SheHulk briefly too). We were all trying to get to the castle before light... mission accomplished!

After that, it was all about saving our legs for tomorrow, but we still ended up well ahead of the balloons. We've already done the runner math for tomorrow, so anyone else in S5 just looking to finish is welcome to hang with us!


----------



## fatmanatee

Bree said:


> That scent at the orange bird statue was nasty.



There was a small crowd around it and I couldn’t see iso when i walked around and took a peek i got a whole lot of that sprayed in the face.

In other news, man I underestimated how much these 3 am wake-up’s wear on you. Last night was a bit better, so maybe i’m finally acclimating, but it’s definitely been the toughest part about this.


----------



## azrivest

lookingforsunshine said:


> finished! Official time 3:30:41. My watch said 13.4 which I guess is from weaving. I’m in S6 and balloon ladies got too close for comfort near the end. I feel okay but I was definitely struggling at the end and walked the last few miles (did 60:45 run/walk the rest of the time). I am feeling disheartened and worried for tomorrow. I also slept less than 2 hours last night. Gah.



Congratulations on finishing!  You can do this!


----------



## jrsharp21

ANIM8R said:


> Congrats to everybody running this weekend!!! I've enjoyed reading the posts and hearing about the ups  ...and sympathizing with the downs.
> 
> How have the crowds been? Pre-pandemic, this would have been a pretty crowded week since it was the first week of the year and aligned with some school systems still being on break. Is that the case or has the pandemic affected the crowds?



It is crowded. We have been sitting in a line of cars for over 20 minutes to get into the MK parking.


----------



## RunWI1265

Congrats to everyone who finished this morning! Weather was perfect. MK was so gorgeous in the dark! We even got a bonus 2 mile walk from the busses to the corrals!  

Can anyone share or give advice on their plan for salt consumption tomorrow? I’ve only ever used them once and I was running with someone who had that figured out for us so I just ate whenever she said eat. I’ll be using Salt Stick Fast chews. Should I take one right at the start and then one every 30 mins? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## pluto377

Had a good run today but I’m feeling very anxious about tomorrow. Between the leg pain and the heat forecast I’m really concerned I won’t be able to finish. But I’m going to start and see how it goes!

anyone know how long it took the balloon ladies to cross the start today?


----------



## MissLiss279

RunWI1265 said:


> Congrats to everyone who finished this morning! Weather was perfect. MK was so gorgeous in the dark! We even got a bonus 2 mile walk from the busses to the corrals!
> 
> Can anyone share or give advice on their plan for salt consumption tomorrow? I’ve only ever used them once and I was running with someone who had that figured out for us so I just ate whenever she said eat. I’ll be using Salt Stick Fast chews. Should I take one right at the start and then one every 30 mins? Thanks in advance for any help!


I use Salt Stick Capsules, and I take one every hour starting at the beginning of the race. I usually use what is recommended.
It looks like the FastChews recommend 2 every 15-30 minutes. I would do at least 2 every 30 minutes, but maybe occasionally or towards the end of the race add an extra one every 15 minutes (in between the normal 2)??
But if you are also drinking the Powerade, you probably wouldn’t need to add any extras.


----------



## jrsharp21

After a HM PR and near PR in the 5k and 10K, tomorrow is just about surviving. Not going to try to go all out. Originally I was going to try to keep up with the 4 hour pace. Now just going to find a nice cruising speed and stick with that. I am guessing more around the 5 hour mark.


----------



## jrsharp21

If you are going to MK, just prepared for huge waits just to get to the front gate. After finally getting in to park, security line is long. The ticket booths at TTC are packed.


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> If you are going to MK, just prepared for huge waits just to get to the front gate. After finally getting in to park, security line is long. The ticket booths at TTC are packed.



The half marathon messed a lot of things up this morning. Traffic and buses were both delayed getting in and out of the park. It took forever to get a MK bus at CBR this morning. I think it’s taking a long time to clear the backup it caused throughout the system.


----------



## RunWI1265

MissLiss279 said:


> I use Salt Stick Capsules, and I take one every hour starting at the beginning of the race. I usually use what is recommended.
> It looks like the FastChews recommend 2 every 15-30 minutes. I would do at least 2 every 30 minutes, but maybe occasionally or towards the end of the race add an extra one every 15 minutes (in between the normal 2)??
> But if you are also drinking the Powerade, you probably wouldn’t need to add any extras.


Thanks - I saw they recommend 2 every 30. I only have 20 so I was hoping I could stretch those over 5ish hours. I don’t drink anything but water. Dang, I might have to run back to the expo or Ahh


----------



## jennysdcc

Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.


----------



## Herding_Cats

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Tomorrow is going to hurt so bad.  I'm trying my best to not dread it and remind myself that I'm doing this for fun and should enjoy it.  The finish will be magical!


SAME!!  I’m limping around Disney springs right now 



The Expert said:


> Had a great Half today, running with @Herding_Cats (and @SheHulk briefly too). We were all trying to get to the castle before light... mission accomplished!
> 
> After that, it was all about saving our legs for tomorrow, but we still ended up well ahead of the balloons. We've already done the runner math for tomorrow, so anyone else in S5 just looking to finish is welcome to hang with us!


thank you SO MUCH for letting me tag along with you this morning!!! It was great. 



jennysdcc said:


> Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.


They were getting ready to change out the cameras due to light changes/settings at 7:00 this morning ( we crossed the start at around 5:35/5:50 from S5. It wasn’t DARK but it wasn’t light out and the castle was still lit up.


----------



## Sara W

RunWI1265 said:


> Can anyone share or give advice on their plan for salt consumption tomorrow? I’ve only ever used them once and I was running with someone who had that figured out for us so I just ate whenever she said eat. I’ll be using Salt Stick Fast chews. Should I take one right at the start and then one every 30 mins? Thanks in advance for any help!


I think it’s 2 every 15-30 min. I’ll alternate with Clif Blocks. But here’s my biggest rec for the salt stick chews- have some water in your mouth before you pop them in for “dust suppression.” After they are chewed, take another swig of water and swish like mouthwash, swallow it all down at once. I’ve definitely started coughing on the powder in my mouth and that helps get them down quickly.

editing to add- I have my bottle at the Swan. If you’re close I can share.


----------



## fatmanatee

jennysdcc said:


> Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.


I’m not sure how close i was to the back of S2 but I definitely wasn’t at the front, and I started around 5:20. Was a pretty solid view.


----------



## Kitty-chan

RunWI1265 said:


> Can anyone share or give advice on their plan for salt consumption tomorrow? I’ve only ever used them once and I was running with someone who had that figured out for us so I just ate whenever she said eat. I’ll be using Salt Stick Fast chews. Should I take one right at the start and then one every 30 mins? Thanks in advance for any help!


The recommendation on the package seems to assume no other source of electrolytes. I use the chews in hot weather, but also use Gu, and creamy peanut butter on runs longer than 4 hours. So if you're also using pretzels or gu or something salty, you may be fine with fewer than the package recommends.


----------



## luv2cheer92

azrivest said:


> What did you guys think about the new course for the 10k?


My favorite Disney 10K course by far! Loved it!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Does anyone know if the balloon ladies power walk or do run/walk intervals?


----------



## luv2cheer92

pluto377 said:


> Had a good run today but I’m feeling very anxious about tomorrow. Between the leg pain and the heat forecast I’m really concerned I won’t be able to finish. But I’m going to start and see how it goes!
> 
> anyone know how long it took the balloon ladies to cross the start today?


They crossed at 6:03


----------



## StacyStrong

Congrats to all the HM finishers and good luck to all you marathoners tomorrow!


----------



## Kitty-chan

I am kind of freaking out about the possibility that the marathon course could be shortened, before i make it past the point where they're shortening it. I know none of us can fully predict what's going to happen there; I was here for the 2017 Half, so I know to expect the unexpected! But if they DO cut short the course, and I'm determined to get in the missing mileage after the finish line, is there a reasonable place to try to do that near the finish line, or should i just hop a bus to my resort and run laps there?


----------



## marty3d

jennysdcc said:


> Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.


I was about 1/3 of the way back in S4 and crossed the start at 5:32


----------



## MissLiss279

Kitty-chan said:


> I am kind of freaking out about the possibility that the marathon course could be shortened, before i make it past the point where they're shortening it. I know none of us can fully predict what's going to happen there; I was here for the 2017 Half, so I know to expect the unexpected! But if they DO cut short the course, and I'm determined to get in the missing mileage after the finish line, is there a reasonable place to try to do that near the finish line, or should i just hop a bus to my resort and run laps there?


There is plenty of space to run circles (or even a straight line to make up any distance that may get cut out; however, you will have to make it through the finish chute first, and then you will be carrying bottles of water and Powerade, a food box, and a banana… so maybe just walk the rest through the parking lot? Or have someone meet you to hold on to all that stuff??


----------



## camaker

Kitty-chan said:


> I am kind of freaking out about the possibility that the marathon course could be shortened, before i make it past the point where they're shortening it. I know none of us can fully predict what's going to happen there; I was here for the 2017 Half, so I know to expect the unexpected! But if they DO cut short the course, and I'm determined to get in the missing mileage after the finish line, is there a reasonable place to try to do that near the finish line, or should i just hop a bus to my resort and run laps there?



I think a lot of people just kept running in the Epcot parking lot/post-finish area in 2020.


----------



## camaker

LeFou’s Brew counts as both post-race treat and pre-marathon hydration, right?


----------



## Kitty-chan

MissLiss279 said:


> There is plenty of space to run circles (or even a straight line to make up any distance that may get cut out; however, you will have to make it through the finish chute first, and then you will be carrying bottles of water and Powerade, a food box, and a banana… so maybe just walk the rest through the parking lot? Or have someone meet you to hold on to all that stuff??


Good idea! But I'm solo this trip, so i guess I'd either carry that stuff or dump it! I've never been a fan of that cheese dip, and I could find a banana later I'll bet. 


camaker said:


> I think a lot of people just kept running in the Epcot parking lot/post-finish area in 2020.



This is good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Jason Bryer

FYI the d tech store in Disney springs has custom race phone cases.


----------



## HangWithMerida

jennysdcc said:


> Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.



See below courtesy of @DopeyBadger from earlier in the Princess 2022 thread. 
…
I think our latest guess as to what this news means is that there will be little to no difference in the actual start time.  So the 5000th runner whether they're in Corral E in the 2020 corrals or the 3rd group in the 2021 setup would still be starting at the same time of day.  Just that those former corrals are grouped together, and they're saying you can show up to the staging area a little later.  But that's speculation based on what we think we know at this time.

As for sunrise timing:

5:35am is Astronomical Sunrise
6:02am is Nautical Sunrise
6:29am is Civil Twilight
6:53am is Actual Sunrise

View attachment 596960

Take about 20-30 min off the times above in relation to the pictures.  So the 3rd picture (6:48am) is like 6:29am at Princess Weekend.
…


----------



## luv2cheer92

camaker said:


> LeFou’s Brew counts as both post-race treat and pre-marathon hydration, right?


I started hydrating before I even finished the half haha. Snagged a beer at the cart near Creations in Epcot.


----------



## pluto377

marty3d said:


> I was about 1/3 of the way back in S4 and crossed the start at 5:32



I was the first wave of s4 and started at 5:26. I run at turtle speed and it was starting to get light for my castle photo at 7:05. Though my selfie from Main Street was much darker only 10 minutes earlier.  The light changes quick.


----------



## acurls

FWIW (not sure if worth much), threat level sign at expo is green.

also FWIW (not sure if worth much at this point), I have bib 62XX and am s6. Further back than thought/hoped (5:31-6 est time)!

Nervous as heck for tomorrow! Hope everyone is having fun and staying safe.


----------



## pluto377

@Kitty-chan my garmin had me at 2.2 miles by the time I got to the corral so you could just count that!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

I accidentally had a typo with a bib number for photo pass linking (I blame less than 2 hours of sleep). Does anyone know if I can unlink a code?


----------



## AJruns

I’m not sure how to reply to individual quotes here, but to the people thinking about times and race cutoff possibilities, 2020 isn’t a great year to go off of right? The start was delayed by a half hour, so the point at which the conditions reached the intervention stage could technically come a half hour later in this year’s course? I’m *really* hoping for an on time start tomorrow, that extra half hour of sun last time did not do me any favors.

And to the person looking for salt chews- I have extra at Pop if that helps.


----------



## MissLiss279

Kitty-chan said:


> Good idea! But I'm solo this trip, so i guess I'd either carry that stuff or dump it! I've never been a fan of that cheese dip, and I could find a banana later I'll bet.
> 
> 
> This is good to know! Thanks!


I usually take a plastic grocery bag (stuffed in my pocket for the whole race) to carry everything in. Someone several years ago mentioned that. 
I need to get food in me immediately after a marathon - something. Otherwise it will usually take me hours (longer?) before I can eat - I’ll be nauseous around food… If I eat something right away, I can usually eat something bigger later - still may not be completely hungry, but it won’t make me sick!


----------



## Disney at Heart

acurls said:


> FWIW (not sure if worth much), threat level sign at expo is green.
> 
> also FWIW (not sure if worth much at this point), I have bib 62XX and am s6. Further back than thought/hoped (5:31-6 est time)!
> 
> Nervous as heck for tomorrow! Hope everyone is having fun and staying safe.


Also, s6 for Goofy. Today we started at 5:46 from the back of the first wave, and I think there were 2(?). At least I only heard one wave start after us. With all the weaving and forced walking in narrow spaces, DH and I finished in 2:52:44. Had negative splits and never saw the balloon ladies. You’ve got this!


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> The half marathon messed a lot of things up this morning. Traffic and buses were both delayed getting in and out of the park. It took forever to get a MK bus at CBR this morning. I think it’s taking a long time to clear the backup it caused throughout the system.



I had a good long chat with my MK bus driver this morning.  He was actually going to Epcot, but things were so backed up/behind from being cleared that his bus computer (which we discussed in detail) was sending messages that no drop offs at Epcot were allowed, so he grabbed us MK people, too and off we went.  Part way through what was going to be a roundabout route, they opened World Drive, which we took....until it just stopped dead where Vista Blvd comes in.  What a cluster--we were delayed so long that they actually opened up the route past Contemporary and we were able to go right to MK bus stop (versus what was going to be TTC).

In the end, it worked out.  I had a nice conversation, instead of fuming, learned a thing or two (bus drivers actually switch buses multiple times during the day).  And I was one of the first riders on 7DMT.  Did everything I wanted at MK--all 4 coasters, and back in my room watching my lunch companions (Giraffes, Oryx, Zebra) chill.

But it was nuts.  And @Barca33Runner, I had that same conversation about "the good old days" pre-even Fast Pass with a lady in line at BTMRR.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Kitty-chan said:


> I am kind of freaking out about the possibility that the marathon course could be shortened, before i make it past the point where they're shortening it.


Just start your watch when you get to the race  so much walking before it even starts haha.


----------



## camaker

AJruns said:


> I’m not sure how to reply to individual quotes here, but to the people thinking about times and race cutoff possibilities, 2020 isn’t a great year to go off of right? The start was delayed by a half hour, so the point at which the conditions reached the intervention stage could technically come a half hour later in this year’s course? I’m *really* hoping for an on time start tomorrow, that extra half hour of sun last time did not do me any favors.
> 
> And to the person looking for salt chews- I have extra at Pop if that helps.



If I remember correctly, @DopeyBadger looked at the start data after the race and concluded that while the initial start was delayed by ~30 minutes, they decreased the time between waves so that everyone was on course by the scheduled time. So, while earlier runners might have seen a bit warmer temperatures than they might have normally, the further back in the pack you were the more typical the conditions were. I’ll see if I can find his post from back then or maybe he can chime in.


----------



## AJruns

Oh interesting, thanks! I think I was a little farther up in 2020 so that makes sense.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> If I remember correctly, @DopeyBadger looked at the start data after the race and concluded that while the initial start was delayed by ~30 minutes, they decreased the time between waves so that everyone was on course by the scheduled time. So, while earlier runners might have seen a bit warmer temperatures than they might have normally, the further back in the pack you were the more typical the conditions were. I’ll see if I can find his post from back then or maybe he can chime in.



It looks like @camaker's recollection is correct.  Normally there is a 60 or so min maximal difference between clock time and gun time.  But the most I'm seeing is around 35 min or so in the 2020 marathon.  So with the race delayed by about 20-25 min, it does appear that the last people to cross where essentially on time despite the delayed start.


----------



## Kitty-chan

MissLiss279 said:


> I usually take a plastic grocery bag (stuffed in my pocket for the whole race) to carry everything in. Someone several years ago mentioned that.
> I need to get food in me immediately after a marathon - something. Otherwise it will usually take me hours (longer?) before I can eat - I’ll be nauseous around food… If I eat something right away, I can usually eat something bigger later - still may not be completely hungry, but it won’t make me sick!


Interesting idea about a grocery bag . . . I can't really see running a couple miles with a grocery bag full of stuff after a marathon! But I hear you about fueling shortly after completion. I'm like that too. I've stocked up my resort fridge with chocolate milk, my favorite post-hard-effort snack.



lookingforsunshine said:


> Just start your watch when you get to the race  so much walking before it even starts haha.


Oooh, I should record that as a Walk in Garmin, just in case.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Disney at Heart said:


> Also, s6 for Goofy. Today we started at 5:46 from the back of the first wave, and I think there were 2(?). At least I only heard one wave start after us. With all the weaving and forced walking in narrow spaces, DH and I finished in 2:52:44. Had negative splits and never saw the balloon ladies. You’ve got this!


I was in s6 this morning. I walked to the corral early enough to be within 30 or 40 feet of the front of the corral and managed to be running almost immediately after the start. I never saw the balloon ladies other than seeing them at the very back of the corral at the start while waiting.


----------



## matt and beth

cburnett11 said:


> As I approached the orange bird I was excited.  I even looked to see if there was a photo pass person because I would’ve stopped.  After that puff of citrus perfume, I’ll never quite look at that evil bird the same.  That was overwhelming.


1. That’s was in a bad location
2. It was corona killa’


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What time should the balloon ladies and I expect to finish tomorrow?


----------



## DopeyBadger

1GoldenSun said:


> What time should the balloon ladies and I expect to finish tomorrow?



Assuming an on-time start, the balloon ladies will finish at approximately 1pm.


----------



## StarGirl11

azrivest said:


> What did you guys think about the new course for the 10k?



It was a neat change of pace but it’s nightmare for the wheels particularly that one steep bank around 1.5 took out one person early on. And my own pusher was constantly having to course correct for it. (Though some of that may have been the alignment issue we discovered today)



jennysdcc said:


> Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.



We hit Main Street at 6:24 and we’re on it until 6:27. This was my view from the chair:



by the time we hit Sebastian in New Fantasyland (around 6:39) twilight had broke. So your best bet is sometime before 6:30



1GoldenSun said:


> What time should the balloon ladies and I expect to finish tomorrow?



Balloons usually take around 7 hours. So assuming a similar starting time of 53 minutes after the gun. They’ll come in around 1pm


----------



## 1GoldenSun

DopeyBadger said:


> Assuming an on-time start, the balloon ladies will finish at approximately 1pm.





StarGirl11 said:


> Balloons usually take around 7 hours. So assuming a similar starting time of 53 minutes after the gun. They’ll come in around 1pm



Wow. It's gonna be scorching hot at 1:00. Maybe I need to try to leave the balloon ladies behind me.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

MissLiss279 said:


> I usually take a plastic grocery bag (stuffed in my pocket for the whole race) to carry everything in. Someone several years ago mentioned that.
> I need to get food in me immediately after a marathon - something. Otherwise it will usually take me hours (longer?) before I can eat - I’ll be nauseous around food… If I eat something right away, I can usually eat something bigger later - still may not be completely hungry, but it won’t make me sick!


There was a lady walking in front of me post race who said that she carries a plastic grocery bag in her belt. So there she was with all of her post race food and drink bagged up while the rest of us were doing a walking juggling act


----------



## StarGirl11

1GoldenSun said:


> Wow. It's gonna be scorching hot at 1:00. Maybe I need to try to leave the balloon ladies behind me.



In general unless your pace is right at 16 min and you can’t increase it. It’s always always always better to have a buffer between you and the balloons in case something goes awry. Then you won’t fall right behind them immediately.

@Barca33Runner were you at AKL yesterday night? I think we may have a talked on the bus.


----------



## camaker

More concerning info for tomorrow. Sourced from a Facebook post comment, so take it with a grain of salt. There was reportedly a miscommunication with the water stops today and pallets of Powerade for both the half and full marathons were opened and used today. There’s a possibility of a Powerade shortage during the marathon, as a result.


----------



## StarGirl11

camaker said:


> More concerning info for tomorrow. Sourced from a Facebook post comment, so take it with a grain of salt. There was reportedly a miscommunication with the water stops today and pallets of Powerade for both the half and full marathons were opened and used today. There’s a possibility of a Powerade shortage during the marathon, as a result.



Well that’s certainly not something you want right before one of the hottest races. Hopefully they get it sorted out promptly.


----------



## MissLiss279

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> There was a lady walking in front of me post race who said that she carries a plastic grocery bag in her belt. So there she was with all of her post race food and drink bagged up while the rest of us were doing a walking juggling act


 
That wasn’t me. I carried mine in my shorts/skirt pocket, but I did see a couple other people with bags.


----------



## pluto377

Just wanted to give a big thanks to whoever recommended kt tape for under bra chafing. Worked like a charm today and my skin thanks you!


----------



## garneska

pluto377 said:


> Just wanted to give a big thanks to whoever recommended kt tape for under bra chafing. Worked like a charm today and my skin thanks you!


FYI I was not the person who suggested it. I was the person who asked the question and got the response.  I am glad you had a successful test today.  My test is tomorrow and hope I have the same results


----------



## ReindeerMom

jennysdcc said:


> Another random HM question - How were the corrals getting out this AM? Anyone have a rough start time for back of s2/beginning of s3? Trying to figure out my dark castle cut off for next month.


I started in the first row of s3.  Official results show a 5:14:08 start time.  Castle photo was taken at 6:08 am still dark.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Spending last day with the family as DW and younger DD head out tomorrow afternoon.  I am staying with other daughter until Tuesday to have a Dad-Daughter day.  Looking forward to that.

Half went well. My younger daughter is such a strong runner now, so proud of her. We were not concerned about time and stopped for pictures and to take in view and we were still faster than I was in 2020. And I should note she was slowing down for me! Great morning. Life time memory!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Proof that I am better offering advice than actually taking it:
My watch automatically shuts off if I come to a stop, so my potty breaks and photo stops were  not counted in my watch time. My chip time was only 10 minutes longer than my watch time. Which means…
1. I was running strong and feeling good, which was nice
2. I could have stopped in the Buzz photo line, and should have since my photo pass pic from yesterday never showed up 
3. None of the other characters seemed like must-haves, but there should be more tomorrow 
4. Looks like I should be able to build up enough cushion tomorrow for ToT
5. I need a better pic coming out of the castle. Mine from this morning all had me on the edge of the photo.


----------



## flav

Consolation prize for not being there with you all just arrived. Planning around my own personal DATW: Drinking Around The Weekend


----------



## RunWI1265

Sara W said:


> editing to add- I have my bottle at the Swan. If you’re close I can share.





AJruns said:


> And to the person looking for salt chews- I have extra at Pop if that helps.


Thank you for the offers! I ended up back at the expo to exchange my chipped medal so I was able to pick up some more up. 



camaker said:


> More concerning info for tomorrow. Sourced from a Facebook post comment, so take it with a grain of salt. There was reportedly a miscommunication with the water stops today and pallets of Powerade for both the half and full marathons were opened and used today. There’s a possibility of a Powerade shortage during the marathon, as a result.


Unsure about the shortage for tomorrow aspect but when I went by I didn’t notice any Powerade. But I did see someone who finished after me had pictures with Powerade. So there was some put out at some point.


----------



## furiated

Speaking of Powerade, I don't know who the devil worshipping spawn of Satan is that decided to switch from lemon lime to the nasty blue Powerade, but know that I hate you with every fiber of my being...


----------



## PrincessV

I haven’t kept up the past few days - too busy! Popping in to say races 1-3 are done, just the big bad one to go. Darn near got swept today… started in the back of s3 and totaled about hour of stoppage for pics & a restroom. It didn’t feel like that much! Cruising back from MK race officials walked in course and yelled that we were only 3 minutes ahead of the sweep - no more stops after that! Until I got into EP.  Only slightly dreading tomorrow… good luck fellow marathoners, Goofys and Dopeys!


----------



## jrsharp21

furiated said:


> Speaking of Powerade, I don't know who the devil worshipping spawn of Satan is that decided to switch from lemon lime to the nasty blue Powerade, but know that I hate you with every fiber of my being...



The thing I noticed about the Powerade was the different sized pours. Some stops felt like it was a shot of Powerade. The very first stop was like that. Then on the next one I was expecting the same. Went to just shoot it down while running still and ended up with a face full of Powerade.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

furiated said:


> Speaking of Powerade, I don't know who the devil worshipping spawn of Satan is that decided to switch from lemon lime to the nasty blue Powerade, but know that I hate you with every fiber of my being...


The green stuff is nasty. I prefer the fruit punch flavor, but I will take the blue stuff over the green


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Proof that I am better offering advice than actually taking it:
> My watch automatically shuts off if I come to a stop, so my potty breaks and photo stops were  not counted in my watch time. My chip time was only 10 minutes longer than my watch time. Which means…
> 1. I was running strong and feeling good, which was nice
> 2. I could have stopped in the Buzz photo line, and should have since my photo pass pic from yesterday never showed up
> 3. None of the other characters seemed like must-haves, but there should be more tomorrow
> 4. Looks like I should be able to build up enough cushion tomorrow for ToT
> 5. I need a better pic coming out of the castle. Mine from this morning all had me on the edge of the photo.


Where would you recommend that you position yourself to get the best picture coming out of the castle?


----------



## SheHulk

The Expert said:


> Had a great Half today, running with @Herding_Cats (and @SheHulk briefly too). We were all trying to get to the castle before light... mission accomplished!





Herding_Cats said:


> thank you SO MUCH for letting me tag along with you this morning!!! It was great.
> 
> They were getting ready to change out the cameras due to light changes/settings at 7:00 this morning ( we crossed the start at around 5:35/5:50 from S5. It wasn’t DARK but it wasn’t light out and the castle was still lit up.


Thanks for letting *me* tag along! I don't know how I lost you, guess it was the fog of war, er, Main Street. I actually wound up stopping to wait in line for Buzz because a Pig in Space had to get her pic taken with the Space Ranger! Then the bathrooms by Gaston's Tavern there, had virtually no line. So I took a pit stop there. Those 2 stops actually made a huge difference in the sunlight level between you and me, probably, by the time I got my picture. The sun popped up, practically cartoon-style, while I was on that bathroom break. The lighting was still nice though! I'll live with my choices.

I also somehow missed the meetup this morning. I had planned to get there early, but as soon as I walked in, the DJ was exhorting everyone to get to the corrals. No idea where the time went between leaving my room and getting to the start. That walk was really something though, you guys who all said it was long, weren't kidding. I'll try again to make the meetup tomorrow.

Rest those legs everybody! Big, hot day tomorrow!


----------



## camaker

jrsharp21 said:


> The thing I noticed about the Powerade was the different sized pours. Some stops felt like it was a shot of Powerade. The very first stop was like that. Then on the next one I was expecting the same. Went to just shoot it down while running still and needed up with a face full of Powerade.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed the fill discrepancies!  I literally had everything from "barely covers the bottom of the cup" to "2/3 full".  One stop I pulled the short fill cup, grabbed a 2nd cup that was more normal and poured them together on the fly to drink. I think I should get a degree of difficulty adjustment for my race. 



Mr_Incr3dible said:


> The green stuff is nasty. I prefer the fruit punch flavor, but I will take the blue stuff over the green



I'm sorry, the correct hierarchy of Powerade flavoring is:

Lemon-lime > blue mystery >>> Fruit punch

Put that red stuff out there and I will DNF on the spot!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> Where would you recommend that you position yourself to get the best picture coming out of the castle?


I tried the left side so that you are on the outside of the turn. Maybe try the inside of the curve. Either way, I would say slow down to give the photographer the most amount of time to get a picture of you, and try to jockey yourself so that they have an unobstructed shot of you


----------



## kps7795

Ho


SheHulk said:


> Thanks for letting *me* tag along! I don't know how I lost you, guess it was the fog of war, er, Main Street. I actually wound up stopping to wait in line for Buzz because a Pig in Space had to get her pic taken with the Space Ranger! Then the bathrooms by Gaston's Tavern there, had virtually no line. So I took a pit stop there. Those 2 stops actually made a huge difference in the sunlight level between you and me, probably, by the time I got my picture. The sun popped up, practically cartoon-style, while I was on that bathroom break. The lighting was still nice though! I'll live with my choices.
> 
> I also somehow missed the meetup this morning. I had planned to get there early, but as soon as I walked in, the DJ was exhorting everyone to get to the corrals. No idea where the time went between leaving my room and getting to the start. That walk was really something though, you guys who all said it was long, weren't kidding. I'll try again to make the meetup tomorrow.
> 
> Rest those legs everybody! Big, hot day tomorrow!


How many picture stops did you make?  I’m trying to have a loose plan of attack for tomorrow wherein I want as many pictures as I can get.


----------



## rundisfan

Stopped by the expo late this afternoon for some KT tape and went by the merchandise building. Mostly generic runDisney stuff left but there were a few Dopey I Did It shirts and jackets left that should be a the merchandise tent in the AM.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Are the lines for bag check long in the morning? I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to bring my Oofos. I'm afraid I may have blisters by the end. But I've never checked a bag and I'm not sure how it works. Do I write my name on it? Will I need my ID to get it back at the end or will my bib count as ID?

I'm staying at Old Key West and am not too close to the Hospitality House. They told me that internal shuttles run about every 15 minutes, 24 hours a day. What time would you suggest I be at the bus stop?

I brought some Stinger chews. They're the kind that are a lot like Dots gummy candy. How often should I eat one of those? Does anyone just not eat breakfast? I don't usually eat until I've been up for hours and I'm not sure how my stomach will tolerate food in the wee small hours of the morning.

Last question--do we have access to any real bathrooms or is it all port-a-potties? 

I'm getting really nervous.


----------



## The Expert

SheHulk said:


> Thanks for letting *me* tag along! I don't know how I lost you, guess it was the fog of war, er, Main Street. I actually wound up stopping to wait in line for Buzz because a Pig in Space had to get her pic taken with the Space Ranger!



I was really hoping you had stopped for that one. Worth it with your costume for sure!  I'll DM my number so you can text if you can't find the meetup or just want to connect and start together tomorrow.


----------



## SheHulk

kps7795 said:


> Ho
> How many picture stops did you make?  I’m trying to have a loose plan of attack for tomorrow wherein I want as many pictures as I can get.


I only stopped at Buzz in Tomorrowland before the castle if that's what you mean. Then I stopped at Clarabelle, and then Thumper in/near Epcot. That's it.  And one bathroom break. I didn't stop at anything with a major line. I finished in about 3:01:something. I started in S5 and I don't know how everybody else felt, but there were so many walls of walkers in front of me, all the way through the course but especially in the second half. It slowed me down considerably. Not that I was trying to win any awards but dang it was a lot to contend with. I might try to get out from behind some of that, early, tomorrow.


----------



## SheHulk

1GoldenSun said:


> Last question--do we have access to any real bathrooms or is it all port-a-potties?
> 
> I'm getting really nervous.


Yes! There are lots of real bathrooms. They are listed in @DopeyBadger 's handy-dandy race summary but I am too lazy to find the post.


----------



## The Expert

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I tried the left side so that you are on the outside of the turn. Maybe try the inside of the curve. Either way, I would say slow down to give the photographer the most amount of time to get a picture of you, and try to jockey yourself so that they have an unobstructed shot of you



Sometimes this works, and sometimes the second photographer has to be quick to save the shot. My first pic was full on Mike Wazowski...



Thankfully the next shot was clean!


----------



## SheHulk

kps7795 said:


> Where would you recommend that you position yourself to get the best picture coming out of the castle?


It's gotta be left side, right (correct I mean)? On the right you will have a bunch of people in between you & the photographers?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

camaker said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed the fill discrepancies!  I literally had everything from "barely covers the bottom of the cup" to "2/3 full".  One stop I pulled the short fill cup, grabbed a 2nd cup that was more normal and poured them together on the fly to drink. I think I should get a degree of difficulty adjustment for my race.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, the correct hierarchy of Powerade flavoring is:
> 
> Lemon-lime > blue mystery >>> Fruit punch
> 
> Put that red stuff out there and I will DNF on the spot!


Where is the “disagree” button on this app?…

Meanwhile, this is the fourth time I’ve been in Epcot this week, but the first time it’s been in broad daylight…


----------



## SheHulk

The Expert said:


> Sometimes this works, and sometimes the second photographer has to be quick to save the shot. My first pic was full on Mike Wazowski...
> 
> View attachment 637107


lol literally


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

The Expert said:


> Sometimes this works, and sometimes the second photographer has to be quick to save the shot. My first pic was full on Mike Wazowski...
> 
> View attachment 637107
> 
> Thankfully the next shot was clean!
> View attachment 637110


I am sitting here laughing out loud at the Mike W reference. I saw you briefly as you were heading toward the corrals and you were moving too fast for me to give you a shout.


----------



## The Expert

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I am sitting here laughing out loud at the Mike W reference. I saw you briefly as you were heading toward the corrals and you were moving too fast for me to give you a shout.



I was walking out with a DIS couple and their son from Atlanta, but forgive me for not remembering names at the moment.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

1GoldenSun said:


> Are the lines for bag check long in the morning? I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to bring my Oofos. I'm afraid I may have blisters by the end. But I've never checked a bag and I'm not sure how it works. Do I write my name on it? Will I need my ID to get it back at the end or will my bib count as ID?
> 
> I'm staying at Old Key West and am not too close to the Hospitality House. They told me that internal shuttles run about every 15 minutes, 24 hours a day. What time would you suggest I be at the bus stop?
> 
> I brought some Stinger chews. They're the kind that are a lot like Dots gummy candy. How often should I eat one of those? Does anyone just not eat breakfast? I don't usually eat until I've been up for hours and I'm not sure how my stomach will tolerate food in the wee small hours of the morning.
> 
> Last question--do we have access to any real bathrooms or is it all port-a-potties?
> 
> I'm getting really nervous.


I eat a Cliff bar and drink my coffee on the bus ride. I also bring a small Powerade (Fruit Punch! And you know who you are that I’m pointing at…) that I sip while waiting to start. 
I ate some magic jelly beans after the castle, and then some of the Fruit Punch flavor Stinger gummies they were handing out. 
I am sure that dopey badger can give you the lowdown on better race nutrition, but that is what works for me.
I’ve been getting to the resort bus around 3:10 each morning. No issues. Good luck


----------



## Disney at Heart

Anybody have bus problems today? Because we were in the last corral, we didn’t get on the bus until 3:00 (usually on the 1st bus) from Beach Club! For the first time for us, the bus driver went to the wrong place! She took us to where busses picked up after the race, right beside the All Star pick-up sign. The CM’s turned her around to take us to Epcot for regular security/walk to corrals, but then we got held up in traffic, so it took a LONG time to get off at the runner drop off. We didn’t make the meet up, but had plenty of time for security, portas, hike to our corral. We still waited for over an hour before our s6 corral started. I was actually grateful for the “getting lost,” because, at least for a while, I was warm and off my feet in a nice seat! Now, how can I get on the “lost” bus tomorrow?


----------



## huskies90

Great race today. I had tons of fun and stopped for all the characters - except Judy because I stopped for her at the 10K and Wilbur who I somehow missed. I am hoping he was on a break when I ran by because I would be bummed if I really missed him.

The only kinda sorta interesting thing that happened to me is I ran off the course in EPCOT. I am not sure how I did it. I was probably spacing out and a bit disoriented with all the construction walls up but I somehow missed a turn at the Creation shop and was heading towards Test Track when I ran into a sanitation worker who waved me back. Not a huge deal but a bit embarrassing.

Good Luck to everyone running tomorrow and remember to have fun!!


----------



## Herding_Cats

We are packing tonight because we have to change resorts tomorrow. My husband just looked at me and said, “WHEN we do this again. Because I know you and it’s not an if. When we do this again we don’t change resorts.”

 Gosh I love this man. He gets me.


----------



## ReindeerMom

furiated said:


> Speaking of Powerade, I don't know who the devil worshipping spawn of Satan is that decided to switch from lemon lime to the nasty blue Powerade, but know that I hate you with every fiber of my being...


The lemon lime is disgusting.  I usually go for the blue, but when it’s hot, orange all the way.  The blue and the red are too sweet for hot days.

And, yes, I may be the spawn of Satan, but I promise I am not a devil worshipper.


----------



## pluto377

I dropped my bag around 3:15. No lines. They give you a sticker to put on the back of your bib that includes the truck number. Pick any truck you want.


----------



## jpeterson

Herding_Cats said:


> We are packing tonight because we have to change resorts tomorrow. My husband just looked at me and said, “WHEN we do this again. Because I know you and it’s not an if. When we do this again we don’t change resorts.”
> 
> Gosh I love this man. He gets me.


I wouldn't want to do a split stay while trying to do the races too. I agree with your husband!


----------



## Barca33Runner

StarGirl11 said:


> @Barca33Runner were you at AKL yesterday night? I think we may have a talked on the bus.




Wouldn’t have been me. We were at MK are staying off-site so I haven’t used any Disney Transport.

ETA: I also have severe social anxiety so I’m essentially the physical manifestation of someone trying to hide in a hole where none exists when people try to talk to me.


----------



## Naomeri

I finished my 3rd virtual race of the weekend, and I do not understand how you Dopey folks do it.  3 races is my limit, I can safely say I will never be a Dopey convert.  But you all are awesome—good luck and safe running tomorrow!!


----------



## cburnett11

Does anyone have transportation suggestions for a spectator wanting to get to TTC around 6:30?  He could drive but wondering if there is something that makes sense with Disney transportation.


----------



## MissLiss279

Blue Powerade is my favorite!!!

I like most other colors, but don’t give me the clear cherry whatever that stuff was that one year (maybe it was a Star Wars race…) 



1GoldenSun said:


> Are the lines for bag check long in the morning? I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to bring my Oofos. I'm afraid I may have blisters by the end. But I've never checked a bag and I'm not sure how it works. Do I write my name on it? Will I need my ID to get it back at the end or will my bib count as ID?
> 
> I'm staying at Old Key West and am not too close to the Hospitality House. They told me that internal shuttles run about every 15 minutes, 24 hours a day. What time would you suggest I be at the bus stop?
> 
> I brought some Stinger chews. They're the kind that are a lot like Dots gummy candy. How often should I eat one of those? Does anyone just not eat breakfast? I don't usually eat until I've been up for hours and I'm not sure how my stomach will tolerate food in the wee small hours of the morning.
> 
> Last question--do we have access to any real bathrooms or is it all port-a-potties?
> 
> I'm getting really nervous.


Bag check is easy and quick. You can choose whichever truck you want. I wrote my bib number on my bag - they might do that at the truck, but really how they pair you with your bag is a little sticker - they put one on your bag and one on the back of your bib (it will have the truck number too so you won’t forget).  

I would try and be at the bus stop by 2:30, so you can make it to the front of the resort before 3 and before traffic can get bad (but maybe OKW.

For your HoneyStinger chews I would eat as many as you did in training. I use those too. What I do is eat 3 every half hour.
I would do pre-race nutrition like you have during your long run training. I eat yogurt and granola when I get up along with coffee. I usually try and eat/drink that about an hour before I have to leave, but runDisney is sooo early it’s only been 30-45 minutes before I leave. I don’t do this in training, but I know my stomach tolerates it - I take a bagel with peanut butter and then eat it when I get to the staging area 1.5-2 hours before the race.
If you don’t think your stomach will tolerate it… take something with you??? I’m not sure that’s a good idea either…

Real bathrooms in the park (but remember your mask)


----------



## MissLiss279

cburnett11 said:


> Does anyone have transportation suggestions for a spectator wanting to get to TTC around 6:30?  He could drive but wondering if there is something that makes sense with Disney transportation.


Take race transportation to Epcot. Then take the monorail to TTC. Looks like buses run to Epcot 2:30-4:30 and then 6:30-1:30. So they would probably need to be on a bus by 4:30 if they want to take the monorail - which would theoretically get them there before 6:30 (unless race traffic…)


----------



## Herding_Cats

Ugh. I feel very not great tonight. Really all afternoon. The pool helped my feet/legs a ton, but I just feel like.....queasy on and off a lot. I’ve had something like 3 bottles of water and 2 bottles of nuun since the race. Took water at almost all of the aid stations and Powerade at 3 or so.  Wasn’t super hungry for lunch. Forced myself to eat dinner because I know I need it.

hopefully it’s just the need for sleep catching up with me.


----------



## garneska

@cburnett11 exactly what @MissLiss279 said. Be on a bus before 4:30.  Take monorail to TTC.


----------



## RunWI1265

Apparently I didn’t pay enough attention today and there was Powerade at several stops. To add to that discussion blue Powerade reminds of my college cafeteria and the morning after nights out. I don’t know if I love that or hate it


----------



## furiated

ReindeerMom said:


> The lemon lime is disgusting.  I usually go for the blue, but when it’s hot, orange all the way.  The blue and the red are too sweet for hot days.
> 
> And, yes, I may be the spawn of Satan, but I promise I am not a devil worshipper.



**Eyeing you suspiciously**


----------



## Motorhead9999

Had a bit of a rough half today. Towards the end I thought I was hitting mile 12, when it really was only mile 11. Psychologically that messed me up.

Also, I get that Disney races are for everyone, and I feel I’ve been gracious with all the people that are walking and  take up the entire road with their group, but for the first time ever, I actually went off on another runner. Towards the end, near the globe, I was on the side, about to get to one of the photographers when some woman literally jumped in front of me to do one of those “I’m jumping in the air” poses, completely bumping into me. I told her off and went on my way.Not getting my photo because she jumped in front of me bothered me, but not as much as her body checking me just to get her cute photo.
Blessedly, my hotel let me check in at 10am after the race, so I was able to shower and get some sleep. My shoes unfortunately got soaked from the ice bags on my knees, so I had to drive 45 mins to find another store that carried my size in anything. So yeah…running the marathon tomorrow on a new pair of shoes and aching knees. Good times!


----------



## cburnett11

MissLiss279 said:


> herry whatever that stuff was that one



poor quoting on phone but in response to clear cherry Powerade…. 

that was marathon of 2018.  My wife was supposed to run and hates that stuff.  She had to pull out and my daughter and I ran together.  At an early water stop, we grabbed some Powerade and we both said “mom would’ve freaked out” with this flavor.


----------



## jpeterson

Motorhead9999 said:


> Had a bit of a rough half today. Towards the end I thought I was hitting mile 12, when it really was only mile 11. Psychologically that messed me up.
> 
> Also, I get that Disney races are for everyone, and I feel I’ve been gracious with all the people that are walking and  take up the entire road with their group, but for the first time ever, I actually went off on another runner. Towards the end, near the globe, I was on the side, about to get to one of the photographers when some woman literally jumped in front of me to do one of those “I’m jumping in the air” poses, completely bumping into me. I told her off and went on my way.Not getting my photo because she jumped in front of me bothered me, but not as much as her body checking me just to get her cute photo.
> Blessedly, my hotel let me check in at 10am after the race, so I was able to shower and get some sleep. My shoes unfortunately got soaked from the ice bags on my knees, so I had to drive 45 mins to find another store that carried my size in anything. So yeah…running the marathon tomorrow on a new pair of shoes and aching knees. Good times!


I really hated the people that would jump in front of the cameras to get their picture. Happened to me a couple times. It's frustrating.


----------



## lhermiston

The Goof Troop Roving Road Party had a solid half today. Lots of character stops. Probably spent an hour just making stops in MK, but we were never pushed for time. Looking forward to Goof Trooping the full tomorrow.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Herding_Cats said:


> Ugh. I feel very not great tonight. Really all afternoon. The pool helped my feet/legs a ton, but I just feel like.....queasy on and off a lot.


I feel the same. This is typical for me after endurance events. It’s like I’m hungover. I just ate pasta and am feeling a little better.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I really can’t wait until tomorrow at this time. I’m getting incredibly nervous about this marathon and how hot it’s going to be. I just hope I can do the first half in a similar time as today to give a cushion for the second half.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

kps7795 said:


> Where would you recommend that you position yourself to get the best picture coming out of the castle?


I agree about being on the left for the highest probability of a good shot.  We were there at about 6:50 am and it was wall to wall people and impossible to get left for a shot.  So, plan ahead!



The Expert said:


> Thankfully the next shot was clean!


Wow!!!  What an awesome shot!  



kps7795 said:


> How many picture stops did you make? I’m trying to have a loose plan of attack for tomorrow wherein I want as many pictures as I can get.



The character shots we've gotten this week in the dark have been awful 75% of the time.  Because of the barriers, the characters are not well lit at all.  Our strategy for tomorrow is to not stop for characters until it is light outside unless it's Darkwing Duck, of course.  Have fun!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

cburnett11 said:


> poor quoting on phone but in response to clear cherry Powerade….
> 
> that was marathon of 2018.  My wife was supposed to run and hates that stuff.  She had to pull out and my daughter and I ran together.  At an early water stop, we grabbed some Powerade and we both said “mom would’ve freaked out” with this flavor.



For a moment I thought your wife pulled out of the race because they were serving cherry Powerade.


----------



## jrsharp21

lookingforsunshine said:


> I feel the same. This is typical for me after endurance events. It’s like I’m hungover. I just ate pasta and am feeling a little better.



Have you guys tried drinking BCAA’s after long runs? My son uses them during and after weight lifting and it helps his muscles recover very well and quickly. My sons strength and conditioning coach told me it would probably help after long runs also. I brought some this week and have been drinking them after each run. So far so good. I think they have helped with recovery and that cloudiness feeling afterward (I like to call them the stupids).


----------



## Barca33Runner

1GoldenSun said:


> For a moment I thought your wife pulled out of the race because they were serving cherry Powerade.



Would’ve been an entirely justifiable choice.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Can someone please remind me of the prerace meetup plan for tomorrow?

(I hate to be “this person” but I feel like I’ve searched so many pages and am not finding it. Sorry!)


----------



## Livelovedance

I just woke up from a much needed nap. I had an early wake-up for my flight yesterday, went straight to the expo, and made a couple stops along the way before my room was ready. Once I got here I got so tired, which made me a little concerned health wise, but I feel better already so clearly it was just tiredness from the early wake-up (and I’m not even running Dopey ).

This is the first runDisney trip that I’m arriving right before running so I feel pretty unprepared, but training wise it’s the first run I’ve ever actually followed a training plan for. I’m admittedly nervous for my first marathon and the logistics of driving to the race for the first time, but I know it should all be fine. Here’s to hoping pre-race nerves don’t get the worst of me!

Time to get an evening stretch in, double check that everything is set for race morning, and go back to bed. Congratulations to everyone that has made it here, and good luck to everyone in the marathon tomorrow!


----------



## 1lilspark

Love and Luck to all Dopey, Goofy or Just Marathon runners tomorrow 

crowd wise idk if I was just lucky but Studios today with no upcharge line skipping purchased was less maddening than magic Friday with it


----------



## Barca33Runner

Hopefully no Marathon runners are up to read this post as I’m posting and you all wake to find it well rested, healed, excited and ready to rock 26.2 miles. Good luck to everyone. May the day bring all of your dreams to fruition in the Most Magical Place on Earth.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.



You got this.  Trust the training. You’ll probably feel sore right at the beginning, but it’ll just take time to feel better.  Be patient.  Soak in the environment.  Find things to take your mind off the task.  You are strong and totally capable.


----------



## NYC_MW

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.



You got this!  Your training will see you through. Breathe.
Total stranger, and not been in your situation before, but been encouraged by reading all your (and everybody's) posts and blown away by all you all being there (and vicariously enjoying every post).
Tomorrow isn't going to be the worst day of your life.
Someone's cheering you on from across the interwebs.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Motorhead9999 said:


> Had a bit of a rough half today. Towards the end I thought I was hitting mile 12, when it really was only mile 11. Psychologically that messed me up.
> 
> Also, I get that Disney races are for everyone, and I feel I’ve been gracious with all the people that are walking and  take up the entire road with their group, but for the first time ever, I actually went off on another runner. Towards the end, near the globe, I was on the side, about to get to one of the photographers when some woman literally jumped in front of me to do one of those “I’m jumping in the air” poses, completely bumping into me. I told her off and went on my way.Not getting my photo because she jumped in front of me bothered me, but not as much as her body checking me just to get her cute photo.
> Blessedly, my hotel let me check in at 10am after the race, so I was able to shower and get some sleep. My shoes unfortunately got soaked from the ice bags on my knees, so I had to drive 45 mins to find another store that carried my size in anything. So yeah…running the marathon tomorrow on a new pair of shoes and aching knees. Good times!


You might consider using the hairdryer in the room to try to dry the shoes that you are used to running in


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.


You’ll be fine


----------



## jennysdcc

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.



I’m not running this weekend but just wanted to remind you that you’ve got this! You’ve trained, and this is one of the most welcoming environments you’ll ever run in. Everyone wants you to succeed tomorrow, and all you need to do is put one foot in front of the other and find your groove. Deep breaths, maybe do some stretches, and lie back down to sleep and reset.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.



I know from anxiety attacks and, although they sometimes won’t quit, they are rarely founded on rational fear. You’re going to do what you can do tomorrow and, no matter what that is, no training was wasted; every step was one in the right direction.

Everyone here is behind you, knows you can do it, and will support you whatever the day brings.


----------



## Herding_Cats

I just really really really need to sleep.


----------



## Livelovedance

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.


While I’m not in the same place as you, I’m awake too (again) and nervous and wondering if I can do this and feeling all the feels. I think most of it is the fear of letting myself down after all the months of training and anticipation. I just keep trying to remind myself that I did the work already. You did as well. Not only that, but if I remember correctly your work also included completing a marathon!

Now we get to celebrate all of our hard work with a 26.2 victory lap through the most magical place on Earth. I don’t expect all of those miles to be magical, but I’m not worrying about time. When the miles become a challenge, we just have to put one foot in front of the other. We’ve got this!

Now I’m going to attempt another sleep meditation to try to get another hour or 2 of sleep…


----------



## SarahDisney

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.



It's just a 26.2 mile trip through the four parks. You're ready for this. 
I hope you can get back to sleep soon!


----------



## Naomeri

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.


You can do this.  Take it easy and let your body do what you’ve trained it to do.  Soak up the Disney magic and have fun!


----------



## Tall Todd

run.minnie.miles said:


> Can someone please remind me of the prerace meetup plan for tomorrow?
> 
> (I hate to be “this person” but I feel like I’ve searched so many pages and am not finding it. Sorry!)


I'd like to know too. A quick hello with people would be awesome. I'll be the tall guy in a red shirt.


----------



## Tall Todd

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.


It sounds cliche to say trust the training and you got this, but both are true.
It also took just 8 minutes at almost 11pm at prime marathon sleeping time for a string of positivity to show up. This group is amazing. Hope to see some of you today.


----------



## opusone

Meeting place is close to purple food truck in area before you head to start corrals.  Lee will have a “DIS” sign


----------



## camaker

The meet-up yesterday was near the food trucks situated between the bag check and stage. There should be a tall guy (@lhermiston) there holding a "DIS" SIGN.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> Holy bleeping anxiety, Batman. Woke up after 90min of sleep just now almost having a full blown anxiety attack. Major imposter syndrome going on.   This sucks so much. If you’re on, I need someone to talk me down that tomorrow isn’t going to be the worst day of my life and that I haven’t wasted all of this time training. I’m so tired, and every time I close my eyes right now it just ramps way back up.



Not sleeping well is totally normal before a marathon.  And one night's sleep does not define your capability to finish the race.  You are strong and determined and you can do this!  You will be a marathoner!


----------



## stitchsnk

Omg, first marathon, here I go!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Good luck to all!  Mantra: continual movement forward, I can do this!

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## furiated

FYI - They have the blue/white jackets in the merch tent. There's already a huge line of people waiting for the tent to open


----------



## FredtheDuck

Good luck to all the runners today! Can’t wait for the recaps.


----------



## furiated

If they end up cutting the course, I'm totally counting 2 days of long corral walkouts in my total mileage


----------



## pluto377

furiated said:


> FYI - They have the blue/white jackets in the merch tent. There's already a huge line of people waiting for the tent to open


Where’s the merch tent?


----------



## lookingforsunshine

I am already hot. It was nice to briefly meet some of you this morning. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

stitchsnk said:


> Omg, first marathon, here I go!


Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

furiated said:


> If they end up cutting the course, I'm totally counting 2 days of long corral walkouts in my total mileage


Works for me


----------



## lahobbs4

I love thinking about all of you running right now! So excited to hear how the day goes for each of you. Congrats on making it this far!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Literally got passed by the balloon ladies IN the castle. Do I get a special award for that? Ha. 
I am in the sweep bus now. Did my best. The blister on the bottom of my foot from yesterday popped almost immediately and it was a rough time from there. Hoping for the best for everyone else!


----------



## Guidman

3:16:00
New PR in time, fun and the amount of Powerade I dumped on myself trying to crush the plastic cocktail cups at every water stop.

I had an absolute blast the whole race. Congrats to everyone today!


----------



## Novatrix

Had a blast, stopped for a bunch of photos and, nearest and dearest to my heart, was on the first elevator ride on Tower of Terror this morning!

As I told everyone in line, I ran 23 miles to ride ToT without a Park Pass.  

Hope everyone had a great race out there!


----------



## Sara W

I had a 14min PR and I stopped for characters!
Editing to add- I’m really happy. I really tried to run this race for me and have fun, and that made a huge difference. I always put so much pressure on myself before, it’s exactly why I signed up for a Disney race. However, that 2.26 mile walk to the corral was stupid.


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

lookingforsunshine said:


> Literally got passed by the balloon ladies IN the castle. Do I get a special award for that? Ha.
> I am in the sweep bus now. Did my best. The blister on the bottom of my foot from yesterday popped almost immediately and it was a rough time from there. Hoping for the best for everyone else!


 Sorry to hear this but you accomplished a lot  more than most people would ever dream of! Can you check you direct messages? I wanted to ask you a quick question.


----------



## GreatLakes

3:15:34 with one quick bathroom stop. Hopefully that is enough cushion to get into Boston but I felt really good despite it being a little warmer than ideal. 

My fueling was spot on. 3 UCAN and 1 Huma with another UCAN before the start. Now I just need to hobble around Epcot for the day.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

On a side note (@DopeyBadger might find this useful for future data): they let people out much quicker today than yesterday. I was in the middle of S6 both days. Today I started at 5:20 am, yesterday was closer to 5:45 am. My prediction is they wanted to give people as much time before the sun rises as possible.


----------



## camaker

Glad to see it didn’t heat up as quickly as expected out there. I had a relatively smooth, enjoyable race for the most part, coming in at 4:32:24 which is a 21 minute Disney PR beating out Goofy 2019.

A couple of quick notes from the race.

Whoever decided that the wide, rigid plastic cups were a good choice for Powerade:  no. Just no.

Also:  Humidity 1
          Anti-chafing strategy. 0

My chain mail armor InknBurn shirt looks rusted in spots now. I am also writing this post in active avoidance of the shower.


----------



## MissLiss279

lookingforsunshine said:


> On a side note (@DopeyBadger might find this useful for future data): they let people out much quicker today than yesterday. I was in the middle of S6 both days. Today I started at 5:20 am, yesterday was closer to 5:45 am. My prediction is they wanted to give people as much time before the sun rises as possible.


We also started before 5… Maybe 4:55?? With wheelchairs before that. From the first wave of s2, my start time was 4:58.


----------



## Guidman

It took the whole field about ~33-34 minutes to go through. The balloon ladies were just crossing the start when I had looped back around.


----------



## dobball23

MissLiss279 said:


> We also started before 5… Maybe 4:55?? With wheelchairs before that. From the first wave of s2, my start time was 4:58.


I was in the front of S1 (maybe third row) and my Garmin shows me starting at 4:56.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

MissLiss279 said:


> We also started before 5… Maybe 4:55?? With wheelchairs before that.


Ah okay. It was weird today because yesterday you could see and hear everything happen up front in the back starting groups but today you could not, which was a little disappointing honestly.


----------



## pluto377

Swept at mile 20. Disappointed but I was beyond done at that point. I won’t say never but I think marathons are done for me.


----------



## jennysdcc

Extremely proud of everyone who got out there this morning and did their best - After breaking down with emotion after completing my first HM I can not imagine doing a full. Ya’ll are beasts!!!!


----------



## Dopey 2020

Great race, 3:56:51
Not a PR but a sub 4 Dopey! Thrilled with that, and had a great time meeting up with some fellow crazy people.
Can’t wait to do it again, now it’s time to relax at the pool.

Congratulations to all the weekends runners!


----------



## azrivest

To @lookingforsunshine and @pluto377, DNF >>> DNS

Congrats to you both for getting out there!


----------



## jrsharp21

What an emotional roller coaster that was. Started off great. Around mile 5, I start feeling this sharp pain on the outside of my left knee. I keep going. Then all of a sudden about two miles later my knee buckles. Left side of my body looks like a blew a tire. So I limp along and keep going. Having to walk for about a minute after each mile. The left hand turns and uphills were unbearable. Finally I get over to the med station around the half way mark. They wrap it with an ace bandage and tape to support the outside of my knee and put pressure on it. Back in the game! Every now and then I would feel a twitch in it and would have to go into walk for a few seconds and start back up. Also, my hamstring and quad on that leg were working overtime to help out the knee. So my quad was barking at me. I used so much Bio Freeze. That got me through the run. I ran the gambit of emotions out there. Frustration, anger, sadness when I didn’t know I was going to be able to continue on, happiness, and finally relief and joy. I ended up coming in around 4:39. I will take it.

Some thoughts:

I will be happy to not see blue Powerade for a long time.
I thought they needed more food stops out there with different variety.
The outsides of Animal Kingdom are a snooze fest.
Was happy they let whole starting groups go out at once.


----------



## luv2cheer92

lookingforsunshine said:


> Literally got passed by the balloon ladies IN the castle. Do I get a special award for that? Ha.
> I am in the sweep bus now. Did my best. The blister on the bottom of my foot from yesterday popped almost immediately and it was a rough time from there. Hoping for the best for everyone else!


We might've been on the same bus?
Today was not my day. Got knocked down around mile 3, backstage at Epcot. Twisted my knee, doesn't seem to be anything serious, but running was uncomfortable. Decided to pull myself out once I made it through MK. 
Bummed, but oh well. I'll be back next year!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

luv2cheer92 said:


> We might've been on the same bus?


If it was the bus right after the balloon ladies passed outside MK then yup! I was dressed like Ariel and had a Max plushie on my shoulder.


----------



## RunWI1265

Felt really solid most of the race and then tanked around 22. Ended up walking quite a bit and ended with 5:10:53. Kind bummed because I would’ve PRd even with stops if I had kept the pace, but my ankles and feet were done and my body started to stiffen because it wasn’t used to me walking. 

Back at my hotel trying to get my feet and ankles in some ice water but dang that is cold!! Anyone know the trick to getting the hotel vending to read a CC? I always have this problem! I tried using cash and it wouldn’t take one of my dollars and then returned me other money in quarters  I’m just trying to get a sprite!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

RunWI1265 said:


> Back at my hotel trying to get my feet and ankles in some ice water but dang that is cold!!


Try wearing socks, it helps  
Way to go today!


----------



## jmasgat

Soooooo.....I came into this having an inured right hip and a long run of 11 miles---on Halloween.  Last 3 weeks nothing.  So this was Schrodinger's marathon--is it going to be dead or alive from the first step.  The marathon turned out to be alive (my hip felt fine), but in the ICU.  I started with @garneska and we had a strategy to run at easy pace together.  This worked til we got to MK, then I needed a bathroom stop and she went on.

After that--somewhere around mile 11-13, I truly questioned my life choices and seriously thought about bailing.  I have nothing to prove.  At least is was probably the lack of training versus injury/hurting. I switched to a random run/walk (not down Wall St--book reference) and made it to AK.  At that point, I had another moment where I seriously thought about cutting through AK to head back to AKL-my hotel.  But like the idiot that I am, I kept going.  This felt very much like a "beginner" marathon to me, in that my quads, hammies, flexors rebelled around then.

I finally decided that I would do my best to finish and ran less and less as the race went on.  At some point, I told myself what was left was basically the kind of mileage that I would walk in a day at the parks. I carried on just walking, ate the chocolate (usually I can't deal with chewing at that point) and headed in.  As (my) luck would have it, I came across @garneska--who was also having issues- as I entered Epcot and we walked it in, except for the finishing straight, which we ran (because, yeah).

I am remarkably nonplussed, non-pissed and genuinely happy that I finished.  It was not quite a personal worst at Disney, but who cares.  I doubt I could have managed with the Goof Troop after a while, but I assume they had a blast. I am back at my hotel and would have gladly paid a random stranger $20 to help me get into my compression socks.

TLDR  Injured hip didn't bother me but rest of my legs did.  Finished by walking a lot of the race.  Happy that I finished.

ETA: My calves have sued for divorce.


----------



## Dopey 2020

jmasgat said:


> I am remarkably nonplussed, non-pissed and genuinely happy that I finished. It was not quite a personal worst at Disney, but who cares. I doubt I could have managed with the Goof Troop after a while, but I assume they had a blast. I am back at my hotel and would have gladly paid a random stranger $20 to help me get into my compression socks.



Congrats! Great job sticking with it.



jmasgat said:


> ETA: My calves have sued for divorce.



My ankles would like to talk with your lawyer.


----------



## furiated

pluto377 said:


> Where’s the merch tent?



This reply is almost certainly way too late to be of any use, but it's in the reunion area next to the food tent.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Novatrix said:


> Had a blast, stopped for a bunch of photos and, nearest and dearest to my heart, was on the first elevator ride on Tower of Terror this morning!
> 
> As I told everyone in line, I ran 23 miles to ride ToT without a Park Pass.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great race out there!


Congrats on the ToT! I thought about it, and decided I did not want to be standing that long so I kept moving


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lookingforsunshine said:


> On a side note (@DopeyBadger might find this useful for future data): they let people out much quicker today than yesterday. I was in the middle of S6 both days. Today I started at 5:20 am, yesterday was closer to 5:45 am. My prediction is they wanted to give people as much time before the sun rises as possible.


I was pleasantly surprised at how fast they moved us along this morning


----------



## ReindeerMom

camaker said:


> Whoever decided that the wide, rigid plastic cups were a good choice for Powerade:  no. Just no.


After my sports bra got more Powerade than I did at the first few stops, I started grabbing a cup of water, dumping the water, and pouring the Powerade into the paper cup.  I wasted a little time, but it was the only way I could get the darn Powerade in my mouth!


----------



## ReindeerMom

After running my fastest Dopey 10k and Half, my legs were none too happy to run a marathon today.  Ran the first half, then power walked the rest.  Finished in 5:22:28.  Not my best, but enough to stay Perfectly Dopey!


----------



## GreatLakes

Guidman said:


> It took the whole field about ~33-34 minutes to go through. The balloon ladies were just crossing the start when I had looped back around.



I crossed back past the start line as they were just about to cross so it sounds like we were around the same place for the whole race.


----------



## stitchsnk

Finished! I can’t believe it. My husband sent me a picture of my daughter around mile 21 and I just ugly cried for a few mins and then I cried at the finish line. So proud of myself and so proud of you all!


----------



## ReindeerMom

Regarding corrals, I started in the front of s3 all 4 days.  S2 was maybe half the size today that it had been the first 3 days. They previously had several waves, but today they were just one wave.  My start time today was 5:00:06, so less than 5 minutes from the official start.  For comparison, start time yesterday from the same spot in my corral was 5:14:08.  S2 was filled with walkers yesterday and I spent the first mile and a half or so weaving around them, but today was totally runnable from the start.  Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I totally agree on the plastic cups. Bad planning.
I managed a 5:52:00 per my Garmin, but it stopped the clock for  pics and potty breaks, so I know chip time will be over 6 hours,  but I’m good with that. I was really, really pleased with how well the half went yesterday, so I think I want to find a local half and see if I can’t set a new PR there sometime in next few months. 
My first Dopey is in the books. Will there be any others? Unknown at this time. But it has been checked off my bucket list at this point.
I started in the last corral, but surprised myself with running most of the first 12 miles or so, building a bit of buffer. Yet, coming out of animal kingdom where the course loops back on itself, there appx 3 miles behind me were the balloon  ladies, the sweep buses, and the workers taking up the course behind them. That was just a bit disconcerting to see. Total non-factor at that point, but they were still closer than I prefer.
Good seeing you guys this week and getting to know some of you and putting faces with aliases.


----------



## GreatLakes

I was surprised at the cocktail reception plastic glasses.

I suspect they use them so it was obvious which ones were Powerade and which ones were water, and that sure worked, but I'm glad I don't take Powerade.


----------



## Blanchey

pluto377 said:


> Just wanted to give a big thanks to whoever recommended kt tape for under bra chafing. Worked like a charm today and my skin thanks you!


 I read this as I went to bed last night, tried it this morning and WOW! First time I have ever not chafed in a race. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> I was surprised at the cocktail reception plastic glasses.
> 
> I suspect they use them so it was obvious which ones were Powerade and which ones were water, and that sure worked, but I'm glad I don't take Powerade.



The crazy thing is that most of the Powerade was in paper cups during the half yesterday. I think just one half stop (Epcot near the end) has the plastic cups yesterday.


----------



## luv2cheer92

GreatLakes said:


> I was surprised at the cocktail reception plastic glasses.
> 
> I suspect they use them so it was obvious which ones were Powerade and which ones were water, and that sure worked, but I'm glad I don't take Powerade.


That was my guess as to the reason as well. But yea, those don't bend in half at all, so I frequently got powerade all over me. I saw them at the last stop right as you enter Epcot for the half as well.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ReindeerMom said:


> S2 was filled with walkers yesterday and I spent the first mile and a half or so weaving around them, but today was totally runnable from the start. Not sure what to make of it.



For this year, s2 for the HM included the non-POT estimate of a 2:00-2:15 (only s1 was a POT HM group).  s2 for the M was for those who had a POT between 3:40-4:00 hr marathon.  The first non-POT group for the marathon was s3.  Dopey/Goofy runners were assigned based on the M standards.  So that explains why you saw far less walkers in the M than the HM even though you were in s2 for both.


----------



## garneska

It was no secret my training had been sidelined with a lot. I got covid right before training was to begin so I battled the fatigue my first few weeks of training. My second week of training is when my knee started giving me problems. With PT I got it slightly better but not enough in Dec my knee and now my back were both very angry with.

i Ran the 10k with @camaker.  I told him I would be slow, the PT strongly encouraged me to nit go fast. We chatted the entire race. It was quite fun and no one pushed pace.  i finished feeling good with my easy run.  Thanks Kenn.  

for the marathon @jmasgat and i started out together being the walking wounded.  We hung together till MK. I started having issues at mile 9 with my knee talking to me.  It caused me to start dropping my hip on the other leg, I could feel that and suspected that would be a problem later. At mile 11 I walked through the water stop to take a Huma.  When I started to run again knew I was in trouble. That knee was now yelling at me.  I kept going but slowing down.  By mile 18 I was starting to struggle with the hip flexor on that other leg.  By 20 I thought I was going to die.  the pain from the hip flexor kept me from feeling my back.  I kept trying to run/walk.  Mile 22 I was like this is ridiculous I can walk the rest of the way if I need to, but seriously I wanted to be done.  I saw Maura at the blizzard beach Out n back so I knew she would catch me,  finally just before epcot she did. We did try and run but really we were both like no.  I knew I was doing more damage if I ran as my gait was completely out of whack.  We walked it in until the end for the finish.  Maura thank you so much for hanging with me. i know we separated a bit but we still finished.

I hurt.  everything hurts but my majors are the knee and the new hip flexor, my back is coming in third.  

congrats everyone. I will be at DATW but probably not the entire time.


----------



## zfletch74

First Dopey and ninth full marathon complete!  Training got derailed, because life, so longest run happened to be the Wine and Dine half, but still managed a 4:30 chip time with about 15 or so picture stops. I also ugly cried running down Main Street and crossing the finish line. Congrats to everyone who finished today!

Edit: Also, the stretch on Western way from DAK to Blizzard Beach WAS. THE. WORST.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

We finished! 

It was our 2nd marathon and a PW by 25 minutes, but we accomplished our goal of feeling good enough to stop for drinks in Epcot!  Plus a bonus stop in AK for beers. So woohoo!  I don't plan on running another marathon, but I also said that 3 years ago.

Our strategy of only stopping for characters after it was light worked well.  Except for Dopey, lines were short.

After AK I started dumping water on myself.  I'm scared to look at our photopass pictures.  It's not going to be pretty! 

Here's the character list.  We were a bit delirious at times in the heat, so may have forgotten a few:
1. Pluto in 50th attire (to/from Epcot)
2. Mad Hatter
3. Jiminy Cricket
4. Phineas (alternates with Ferb) both times in Epcot
5. Darkwing Duck
6. Gus the mouse from Cinderella
7. Girl mouse from Cinderella
8. Edna Mode and Mrs. Incredible
9. Frozone
10. Figment statue (no photopass)
11. Stitch
12. Dopey
13. Revolutionary Goofy
- Country bears waving
14. Three Caballeros minus Donald
15. Daisy in 50th outfit
16. Piglet and Rabbit
17. Tigger
18. Friar Tuck
19. Robin Hood and Little John
20. Timone
21. Dug and Carl Frederiksen
22. Adventurers club (no FP)
23. Baloo
24. Bullseye
25. Jessie
26. Chip and Dale in 50th outfits
27. Olaf
28. Donald, pit crew outfit


----------



## accm

Congratulation to everyone that participated this weekend! Regardless of how things went, I hope you all had fun!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I did it!  Dopey Challenge finisher and this feeling is incredible! The marathon was hard, but the heat wasn’t nearly as bad as I feared. The close wave starts had me starting earlier than I expected, and while it made the first couple miles pretty brutally crowded, I think it was a blessing that kept me from starting too fast. So ready to celebrate at Magic Kingdom tonight, and then sleep past 2 am tomorrow! I am so happy!


----------



## Herding_Cats

29. Orange bird (statue) behind AK


----------



## Herding_Cats

Survived goofy. Huge props to @The Expert for running with me both days. Still processing everything. My feet would like to speak to a manager. No more marathons for a looooong time.


----------



## fatmanatee

Honestly really wasn’t sure I would even start this one, I’ve been running on fumes the past couple of days and STILL can’t adjust to this early wake-up (prob fell asleep at 10:30-11) but it’s done. As a bonus, I completely avoided the bird this time so i didn’t get sprayed in the face again but I’m told it didn’t do that this time.


----------



## camaker

Ok.  Time to pay for my poorly thought out park reservation for today. About time to head out to AK so I can at least get a decent dinner.


----------



## The Expert

Herding_Cats said:


> Survived goofy. Huge props to @The Expert for running with me both days. Still processing everything. My feet would like to speak to a manager. No more marathons for a looooong time.



Thank YOU for running with ME! Looking forward to next time.


----------



## Dopey 2020

camaker said:


> Ok.  Time to pay for my poorly thought out park reservation for today. About time to head out to AK so I can at least get a decent dinner.



Funny, I have no idea why I had planned AK today but I cancelled it and am sitting by the AKL pool with dinner at Boma. Can’t imagine why I wanted to walk AK at the end of the weekend


----------



## acurls

Finished my first marathon!!!!

Thank you to all on the boards for your intel, encouragement and support leading up to this weekend! Everything hurts and I’m totally on the pain train, but I did what I set out to do and am feeling proud!!


----------



## camaker

Dopey 2020 said:


> Funny, I have no idea why I had planned AK today but I cancelled it and am sitting by the AKL pool with dinner at Boma. Can’t imagine why I wanted to walk AK at the end of the weekend



Yeah, I tried to cancel my reservation and make a different one, but couldn’t figure it out in MDE. The MDE help was, well, not helpful. So I’m going to get some extra CRAW mileage and hit Yak & Yeti Cafe for dinner.


----------



## Herding_Cats

By the time I got out of the finishers chute amd medals/food boxes I hit 27mi for the day. Ow.


----------



## Motorhead9999

Finished my second Dopey. Shaved 55 mins off my previous marathon (from 6:39 to 5:47).

Felt great up until mile 20/21. Started walking a lot more, and felt.very cold whole running. The heat was brutal (even to this Floridian). I very rarely run in the heat like this, so i was not used to it. As fate would have it, a 545 run/walk pacer group passed me, and I tagged along with them for the majority of the home stretch. That certainly saved my finish (both in terms of time and overall quality, as I wasn't in danger of being swept at all, even if I walked the final 5k). I made sure to thank the pacer, as she did an awesome job.

I was a little miffed that they had Dopey as one of the characters on the course. Dopey (the challenge) is a big deal and big accomplishment, and I really wish they had brought him out for the finishers, even if it was socially distanced like all the other stops. I really would have liked my photo with him and my medals.

I'm super happy with my time though, and this will most likely be the last time I ever do the challenge. The marathon to me is not something I enjoy, and after doing it twice, I don't see a need for a third. On the topic, I'm surprised they don't do a lower tier challenge, where it's something like Race and a Half, except it's the Half, and then either the 5k or 10k. I fee that would be a draw for a lot of people, as a marathon is a big turnoff for a lot of runners.

Hope everyone had a good race, and stayed healthy!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Just wanted drop a line to say today was both good and bad.  Good - faster than last year, enjoyed the course, DW & DD2 came out to cheer me at finish.  That was really nice!  Bad - chaffing on a level I did not think anyone should ever have…  I must have been really mean in a past life!  I am a true believer in Squirrels Nut Butter, left it at home.  Wednesday while at the expo I looked at body glide and decided to save the money.  Not my best decision, maybe one of my worst…

Congrats to all the runners today, whether a PR, PW, DNF or anything in the middle. You toed the line!

I am tired, walking like I wore cheese graters for running shorts, but happy.  Looking forward to next year (just need to talk wife into it!)


----------



## jpeterson

Motorhead9999 said:


> Finished my second Dopey. Shaved 55 mins off my previous marathon (from 6:39 to 5:47).
> 
> Felt great up until mile 20/21. Started walking a lot more, and felt.very cold whole running. The heat was brutal (even to this Floridian). I very rarely run in the heat like this, so i was not used to it. As fate would have it, a 545 run/walk pacer group passed me, and I tagged along with them for the majority of the home stretch. That certainly saved my finish (both in terms of time and overall quality, as I wasn't in danger of being swept at all, even if I walked the final 5k). I made sure to thank the pacer, as she did an awesome job.
> 
> I was a little miffed that they had Dopey as one of the characters on the course. Dopey (the challenge) is a big deal and big accomplishment, and I really wish they had brought him out for the finishers, even if it was socially distanced like all the other stops. I really would have liked my photo with him and my medals.
> 
> I'm super happy with my time though, and this will most likely be the last time I ever do the challenge. The marathon to me is not something I enjoy, and after doing it twice, I don't see a need for a third. On the topic, I'm surprised they don't do a lower tier challenge, where it's something like Race and a Half, except it's the Half, and then either the 5k or 10k. I fee that would be a draw for a lot of people, as a marathon is a big turnoff for a lot of runners.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good race, and stayed healthy!


Princess weekend has the Fairytale challenge. Which is the HM and the 10k.


----------



## fatmanatee

Motorhead9999 said:


> Finished my second Dopey. Shaved 55 mins off my previous marathon (from 6:39 to 5:47).
> 
> Felt great up until mile 20/21. Started walking a lot more, and felt.very cold whole running. The heat was brutal (even to this Floridian). I very rarely run in the heat like this, so i was not used to it. As fate would have it, a 545 run/walk pacer group passed me, and I tagged along with them for the majority of the home stretch. That certainly saved my finish (both in terms of time and overall quality, as I wasn't in danger of being swept at all, even if I walked the final 5k). I made sure to thank the pacer, as she did an awesome job.
> 
> I was a little miffed that they had Dopey as one of the characters on the course. Dopey (the challenge) is a big deal and big accomplishment, and I really wish they had brought him out for the finishers, even if it was socially distanced like all the other stops. I really would have liked my photo with him and my medals.
> 
> I'm super happy with my time though, and this will most likely be the last time I ever do the challenge. The marathon to me is not something I enjoy, and after doing it twice, I don't see a need for a third. On the topic, I'm surprised they don't do a lower tier challenge, where it's something like Race and a Half, except it's the Half, and then either the 5k or 10k. I fee that would be a draw for a lot of people, as a marathon is a big turnoff for a lot of runners.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good race, and stayed healthy!


I totally agree on Dopey, it felt weird to get that photo with the race still in progress. Likewise for mile 20, that’s where it started hitting hard for me. I really started feeling the heat then, and you’re running around a parking lot. The DJ there was good though!


----------



## hauntedcity

jpeterson said:


> I really hated the people that would jump in front of the cameras to get their picture. Happened to me a couple times. It's frustrating.



a few years ago, at a Star Wars race, a woman pulled to a sudden, dead stop in the middle of Sunset Blvd to take a picture. A race photographer was off to the side, so we have a series of pictures that begin with a startled expression  on my wife’s face, and end with her literally diving to the side to prevent a collision.


----------



## leaf44

Does anyone have any suggestions for giant blisters? I’m at a Disney hotel so I might have to Mcgyver something.

I am an idiot and walked about 10 miles on popped blisters on both feet. My IT band gave out and walking was the only option. That and the heat made this my most difficult race ever. Last time I did Dopey and had the flu. I would have gladly taken that over this.


----------



## JulieODC

Congratulations to all of this week’s runners!! Not only for the miles put in over the last 4 days, but all the miles put in to get to this point!

You all are amazing!!!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

gosalyn_mallard said:


> We finished!
> 
> It was our 2nd marathon and a PW by 25 minutes, but we accomplished our goal of feeling good enough to stop for drinks in Epcot!  Plus a bonus stop in AK for beers. So woohoo!  I don't plan on running another marathon, but I also said that 3 years ago.
> 
> Our strategy of only stopping for characters after it was light worked well.  Except for Dopey, lines were short.
> 
> After AK I started dumping water on myself.  I'm scared to look at our photopass pictures.  It's not going to be pretty!
> 
> Here's the character list.  We were a bit delirious at times in the heat, so may have forgotten a few:
> 1. Pluto in 50th attire (to/from Epcot)
> 2. Mad Hatter
> 3. Jiminy Cricket
> 4. Phineas (alternates with Ferb) both times in Epcot
> 5. Darkwing Duck
> 6. Gus the mouse from Cinderella
> 7. Girl mouse from Cinderella
> 8. Edna Mode and Mrs. Incredible
> 9. Frozone
> 10. Figment statue (no photopass)
> 11. Stitch
> 12. Dopey
> 13. Revolutionary Goofy
> - Country bears waving
> 14. Three Caballeros minus Donald
> 15. Daisy in 50th outfit
> 16. Piglet and Rabbit
> 17. Tigger
> 18. Friar Tuck
> 19. Robin Hood and Little John
> 20. Timone
> 21. Dug and Carl Frederiksen
> 22. Adventurers club (no FP)
> 23. Baloo
> 24. Bullseye
> 25. Jessie
> 26. Chip and Dale in 50th outfits
> 27. Olaf
> 28. Donald, pit crew outfit





Herding_Cats said:


> 29. Orange bird (statue) behind AK


30. Woody & Bo Peep (just before the BB parking lot)


----------



## Sara W

I saw the Orange Bird and freaked out because of what you all said the other day. I stayed on the opposite side of the course.

I asked Jack Sparrow if he washed his clothes between races. He told me that while he hasn’t bathed in years, his wife does a wee bit of laundry. We both noted that he didn’t smell.

I went to the mi 24 marker right at the turn near the Swan to cheer on racers when I got back. I was hoping I may have cheered some of you on!


----------



## camaker

Sara W said:


> I saw the Orange Bird and freaked out because of what you all said the other day. I stayed on the opposite side of the course.
> 
> I asked Jack Sparrow if he washed his clothes between races. He told me that while he hasn’t bathed in years, his wife does a wee bit of laundry. We both noted that he didn’t smell.
> 
> I went to the mi 24 marker right at the turn near the Swan to cheer on racers when I got back. I was hoping I may have cheered some of you on!



I saw Jack and said hello around the Poly. He was questioning specific life choices around his costume at that point and his “in character” running was tailing off. Told him it was an amazing example of dedication and execution and we parted company. Hopefully he made it back to the Black Pearl for rum after.


----------



## bumbershoot

MissLiss279 said:


> I need to get food in me immediately after a marathon - something. Otherwise it will usually take me hours (longer?) before I can eat - I’ll be nauseous around food… If I eat something right away, I can usually eat something bigger later - still may not be completely hungry, but it won’t make me sick!



That's how I am with anything longer than a 10K. I have to have something FAST or my stomach just shuts down.



Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My watch automatically shuts off if I come to a stop, so my potty breaks and photo stops were not counted in my watch time.



Not sure if that's on purpose, but if it isn't useful you should be able to turn off that feature.



Herding_Cats said:


> My husband just looked at me and said, “WHEN we do this again. Because I know you and it’s not an if. When we do this again we don’t change resorts.”



Excellent. The upcoming Princess is first time I won't be moving once I get to Disney, and I'm SO excited. I've done many split stays (I'm the one that plans them) but I'm so happy for this trip.

And I'm glad you got through the marathon!



Motorhead9999 said:


> Towards the end, near the globe, I was on the side, about to get to one of the photographers when some woman literally jumped in front of me to do one of those “I’m jumping in the air” poses, completely bumping into me. I told her off and went on my way.



Ugh. As a run-walker, and a slow one at that, I've had so many issues with people leaping in front of me like that. I nearly got my nose broken by an enthusiastic runner at a u-turn going up the overpass leading into epcot as a dancing woman started flailing her arms while passing me. (on the right. Even though I was on the right)




Baloo in MI said:


> I am tired, walking like I wore cheese graters for running shorts



Oh goodness, I'm so sorry. I walked a 12K years ago while wearing cotton shorts, and my thighs were actually bleeding at the end. (that looked fabuous, let me tell you) It was not in any way fun. I hope you heal fast.



hauntedcity said:


> a few years ago, at a Star Wars race, a woman pulled to a sudden, dead stop in the middle of Sunset Blvd to take a picture.



I love that you have pictures of that! 

The only rundisney my brother has ever done or will ever do with me was at Disneyland. We were heading through a water station. He doesn't eat or drink anything for a Half, and I had my stuff with me, so we were in the middle keeping up my slow pace. A couple was in front of us doing the same, and suddenly the woman veered off to get something and the tall man just stopped cold. Sigh. Similar thing heading into carsland at a different disneyland run at sunrise when it looked gorgeous and everyone needing to stop right then for pictures. People lose their brains!


----------



## marty3d

Finished in 6:32 - not what I wanted but was glad to finish at all. I was passing the Dopey photo op in MK when I turned to get in line - at speed. Pavement was wet and I wiped out and hit my head (actually my sunglasses broke the fall but split my eyebrow open). Disney cast member (wish I got his name) helped me clean up and called medical. I was worried they would pull me out of the race as a precaution. I passed the concussion tests and they cleaned me up with a promise to slow my pace and stop if I developed any symptoms (didn’t).

I will likely have a scar to remember this Dopey by in addition to my 6 medals.

Also props to runDisney at 3:30 they sent Someone to my room for “visual confirmation “ I was ok.

congratulations to all the runners!


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

camaker said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed the fill discrepancies!  I literally had everything from "barely covers the bottom of the cup" to "2/3 full".  One stop I pulled the short fill cup, grabbed a 2nd cup that was more normal and poured them together on the fly to drink. I think I should get a degree of difficulty adjustment for my race.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, the correct hierarchy of Powerade flavoring is:
> 
> Lemon-lime > blue mystery >>> Fruit punch
> 
> Put that red stuff out there and I will DNF on the spot!


I can’t believe no one mentioned purple Powerade. LOL It’s my favorite!


----------



## Carol_

marty3d said:


> Finished in 6:32 - not what I wanted but was glad to finish at all. I was passing the Dopey photo op in MK when I turned to get in line - at speed. Pavement was wet and I wiped out and hit my head (actually my sunglasses broke the fall but split my eyebrow open). Disney cast member (wish I got his name) helped me clean up and called medical. I was worried they would pull me out of the race as a precaution. I passed the concussion tests and they cleaned me up with a promise to slow my pace and stop if I developed any symptoms (didn’t).
> 
> I will likely have a scar to remember this Dopey by in addition to my 6 medals.
> 
> Also props to runDisney at 3:30 they sent Someone to my room for “visual confirmation “ I was ok.
> 
> congratulations to all the runners!


Yowza! Glad you’re ok! Blood, sweat, and tears!


----------



## Kitty-chan

My big wins today;

Finished with a ~30 minute PR on my only previous marathon, which was virtual Boston 2020
No sunburn!
No chafing!
No regrets!
My only real losses:

Probably looked kind of crazy dumping ice bags down the front of my bra, then reaching into my cleavage for pieces of ice to dump down the back of my bra as I went along
Had to walk a good bit more than I'd planned in the final 10k, but i honestly can't get worked up about that, since i trained in the New England weather and so today was kinda hot for me


----------



## jrsharp21

Met up with my family at Epcot around noon and then went to DHS around 2:30. Exhaustion finally set in around 5pm and I had to tap out. Not sure what I was thinking when I figured I could keep up with them at the parks today.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Random acts of Spotify:
Highway to Hell came on while on Bear Island
Toto’s Africa as entered AK
Aerosmith ( with Run dmc) passing TOT and RNR


----------



## LdyStormy76

leaf44 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for giant blisters? I’m at a Disney hotel so I might have to Mcgyver something.
> 
> I am an idiot and walked about 10 miles on popped blisters on both feet. My IT band gave out and walking was the only option. That and the heat made this my most difficult race ever. Last time I did Dopey and had the flu. I would have gladly taken that over this.



Clean with soap and water; soaking them in the tub will work too. Do not cut away/tear away any skin flap. Cover with neosporin/first aid/wound ointment and clean bandage/gauze and tape.  Repeat 2x a day until healed.  Do not go barefoot in order to keep the bandages clean and dry.

Band Aid actually makes bandages just for blisters.  Too late for this time, but something to consider packing for any future trip.  I take them with as a matter of course no matter what type of trip we plan as DH often gets them when we travel.

My blisters in 2019 did not open (thankfully), though one leaked a bit traveling home.  I soaked my feet in the tub with a few drops tea tree oil 2x a day until my largest one started to shrink enough I could put a blister bandage on it.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I went back to the room and soaked in a tub full of hot water for a while and then climbed into bed for a much-needed nap. And got a decent nap only to be awakened by room service who kept pounding on the door in spite of me trying to tell them to go and then the nitwit finally uses his key to start opening the door as I am futilely trying to make myself decent. Gads. Apparently the person in the next room heard the insistent knocking and let the same guy know that she did not need any room service either. 
and in the category of things that I am not used to seeing, my Garman is reporting over 63,000 steps for the day and over 5100 cal burned so far.
As for the auto-stop feature, it is meant for circumstances like waiting to cross the street so that your runtime is not dinged for waiting for a traffic light. I like it and I leave it on, and for this weekend it was illustrative for how much time I spent taking pictures or bathroom breaks.


----------



## pluto377

Finally feeling recovered from today’s ordeal and wanted to give a shout out and huge thank you to the medical staff. I was not a serious case but they gave me their full attention and made sure I really was ok before releasing me. There were some people in the med tent who did not look good at all and I’m praying they are all ok.
On the plus side, since I got sent to the main medical tent from the parade bus one, I was able to collect my challenge medals. Hoping I can recoup some of my weekend costs with a few eBay listings 
Also thanks so much @DopeyBadger for the amazing training plan! Next time I’ll listen when you say based on my stats I might not be able to finish. Data doesn’t lie


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Since at the moment I am not organizing all of my thoughts completely coherently, a follow up on the Garmin  auto stop feature:
Watch time of 5:52 and a pace of 13:25 (which I’m happy with. I’m sure the Boston Marathon people will be sending me an invitation in the coming weeks), while my chip time was 6:28. So 36 minutes of standing while taking pics, drinking blue Powerade from plastic cups (!), or bathroom break. YMMV


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I went back to the room and soaked in a tub full of hot water for a while and then climbed into bed for a much-needed nap. And got a decent nap only to be awakened by room service who kept pounding on the door in spite of me trying to tell them to go and then the nitwit finally uses his key to start opening the door as I am futilely trying to make myself decent. Gads. Apparently the person in the next room heard the insistent knocking and let the same guy know that she did not need any room service either.
> and in the category of things that I am not used to seeing, my Garman is reporting over 63,000 steps for the day and over 5100 cal burned so far.
> As for the auto-stop feature, it is meant for circumstances like waiting to cross the street so that your runtime is not dinged for waiting for a traffic light. I like it and I leave it on, and for this weekend it was illustrative for how much time I spent taking pictures or bathroom breaks.



Unfortunately, they're required to check the rooms periodically whether you want/need them to or not. It's a safety measure implemented after the events in Las Vegas.  It's also why all the "Do Not Disturb" signs were replaced with "Room Occupied" signs.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I finished only about 2 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies, but I don't care--I finished!

I hadn't been able to train much and really wasn't expecting to finish. I thought I could probably get halfway through, or at least to Cinderella's castle, and had a hope that just maybe I could make it to Animal Kingdom, but that long stretch of vast nothingness after MK looked like it would probably do me in. My plan was just to keep going until the balloon ladies caught up to me.

To be honest, there were a few times I was ready for them. But they didn't show up so I kept going. By the time I could finally see the balloon ladies behind me I was at mile 23 and it seemed ridiculous to let them catch up with me at that point. I stepped it up a little and put some more distance between us.

My right knee (that was holding my training back) is killing me, but what's worse are the huge, puffy blisters on the bottoms of my feet. I can't walk without worrying I'm going to pop them. I'm actually staying an extra day and leaving in the morning because the thought of having to pack up all my stuff, put shoes on, lug everything down three flights of stairs and drive back to Tampa is daunting.

Thanks everyone for the information and the encouragement! I'm serious considering going over to the Marathon Weekend 2023 thread now!


----------



## rundisfan

Finished my 6th Dopey today! I had serious doubts about whether I would be able to finish this one since I am pregnant and was feeling pretty uncomfortable the last two days. KT tape was a lifesaver.  I was actually on pace to finish in a decent time but caught up to DH at mile 22 - he was struggling (his first marathon) so I stayed with him the last 4 miles. At least we got some good pictures together!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Kitty-chan said:


> Probably looked kind of crazy dumping ice bags down the front of my bra, then reaching into my cleavage for pieces of ice to dump down the back of my bra as I went along



You are not alone!  I ran with a bag of ice in my bra for about a mile.  Then I ran with a sponge in the bra for a few miles.  And pretty sure I was making some x-rated noises dumping the water cups on me.  It was so hot and it felt so good!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Life hack courtesy of my DH: use the gear check bag to fill with ice and create an ice bath! Saves a thousand trips between room and ice machine with the room provided bucket.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

gosalyn_mallard said:


> You are not alone!  I ran with a bag of ice in my bra for about a mile.  Then I ran with a sponge in the bra for a few miles.  And pretty sure I was making some x-rated noises dumping the water cups on me.  It was so hot and it felt so good!


I did this too. I put the bag of ice in my bra until it got nice and melty and then put in on my head and let the cold water drain down over my face and neck, and then put the bag back in my bosom and repeated the process. When I got back to the room to take a shower I found the empty plastic bag still in my bra.


----------



## kirstie101

Congratulations runners! Sounds like at was a fun race weekend. I’ve enjoyed following along on your journey and hope to see some of you next year!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

gosalyn_mallard said:


> We finished!
> 
> It was our 2nd marathon and a PW by 25 minutes, but we accomplished our goal of feeling good enough to stop for drinks in Epcot!  Plus a bonus stop in AK for beers. So woohoo!  I don't plan on running another marathon, but I also said that 3 years ago.
> 
> Our strategy of only stopping for characters after it was light worked well.  Except for Dopey, lines were short.
> 
> After AK I started dumping water on myself.  I'm scared to look at our photopass pictures.  It's not going to be pretty!
> 
> Here's the character list.  We were a bit delirious at times in the heat, so may have forgotten a few:
> 1. Pluto in 50th attire (to/from Epcot)
> 2. Mad Hatter
> 3. Jiminy Cricket
> 4. Phineas (alternates with Ferb) both times in Epcot
> 5. Darkwing Duck
> 6. Gus the mouse from Cinderella
> 7. Girl mouse from Cinderella
> 8. Edna Mode and Mrs. Incredible
> 9. Frozone
> 10. Figment statue (no photopass)
> 11. Stitch
> 12. Dopey
> 13. Revolutionary Goofy
> - Country bears waving
> 14. Three Caballeros minus Donald
> 15. Daisy in 50th outfit
> 16. Piglet and Rabbit
> 17. Tigger
> 18. Friar Tuck
> 19. Robin Hood and Little John
> 20. Timone
> 21. Dug and Carl Frederiksen
> 22. Adventurers club (no FP)
> 23. Baloo
> 24. Bullseye
> 25. Jessie
> 26. Chip and Dale in 50th outfits
> 27. Olaf
> 28. Donald, pit crew outfit


Just dang. Mrs Incredible must have been on a break when I went by.  I did take the time for Dopey, seeing as how I am here for his challenge.


----------



## StarGirl11

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Just dang. Mrs Incredible must have been on a break when I went by.  I did take the time for Dopey, seeing as how I am here for his challenge.



She was alternating with Edna. So if Edna was out Mrs Incredible was in.

Also there seemed to be a set up for Mr Incredible but he wasn’t out when we went by.

A huge thanks to @BikeFan. Who along with another couple of runners are the only reason I can even call my Dopey a success. Two months ago I thought I was going to have to walk away from the full. And then you along with a few others came to my rescue.

Next year I’ll be back with my own wheels. Even if I have to fight my trainer on this to do Dopey again. I’ll be back.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I have mentioned before in this forum about my Half-Assed Race Method (HARM) where I run a lot of short 3 to 4 mile training during the week and a longest run of 6 miles on the weekend.
Today that method was proven out with a balloon-lady beating time!
If anyone is dissatisfied with that badger guy’s plans and all those numbers, please contact me and I’ll be happy to design a HARM plan for you. Low miles, plus few numbers. 

Hmm, now that I look at it, I may need to work on the name and the marketing campaign  I had been imagining…


( Thanks for reading. Just a bit of silliness  to entertain myself while having dinner)


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Where were these magical bags of ice, all I got was a stinking sponge


----------



## Kitty-chan

WhereInFlorida said:


> Where were these magical bags of ice, all I got was a stinking sponge


Medical aid stations had them. You had to ask though.


----------



## Marathongirl30

What a wonderful first Dopey experience my DH and I had!!! It was SO fun to take so many pictures, meet so many people, and especially to congrats everyone at the parks after the marathon!!! I have posted a couple of times about the convenience of staying at French Quarter, and I am here to reiterate. Even for the half and full, we still were parked no more than 20 minutes after leaving our room at 3:30. It is quiet (of course, it was only half full), small so easy to walk to food after all that running, lol, and super convenient to the courses. I am totally sold on it if I am driving. Congrats to everyone who ran today, yesterday, and the two days prior. All of you made it a magical experience for us!!!!

PS-driving tip. Instead of following the line of eastbound cars in the right-hand lane on Buena Vista, stay in the left lane and go straight past World Drive exit and do a u-turn at Coronado Springs parking lot.


----------



## Z-Knight

Kitty-chan said:


> Medical aid stations had them. You had to ask though.


also they were handing them out in parking lot of blizzard beach, a couple of turns before the water stop


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Kitty-chan said:


> Medical aid stations had them. You had to ask though.



Ahhh, I see.

Actually thought the weather was not bad as expected, I was a sweaty mess after the first miles but then the humidity burned off and was a good breeze that actually started to dry off some.  Heat kicked up considerably at the end so that did not help the last miles, +2 minute positive split and 6minutes under my goal time.


----------



## Carol_

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I have mentioned before in this forum about my Half-Assed Race Method (HARM) where I run a lot of short 3 to 4 mile training during the week and a longest run of 6 miles on the weekend.
> Today that method was proven out with a balloon-lady beating time!
> If anyone is dissatisfied with that badger guy’s plans and all those numbers, please contact me and I’ll be happy to design a HARM plan for you. Low miles, plus few numbers.
> 
> Hmm, now that I look at it, I may need to work on the name and the marketing campaign  I had been imagining…
> 
> 
> ( Thanks for reading. Just a bit of silliness  to entertain myself while having dinner)


This is RIGHT up my alley. I’m in.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Congrats to all of the weekend’s runners!!
I felt so prepared, but really struggled with cramping after mile 11, so didn’t hit my main time goals, just barely beating my last time. It was a slog to the finish, but somehow it makes me just as proud to finish when things were extra hard.


----------



## rubybutt

cburnett11 said:


> As I approached the orange bird I was excited.  I even looked to see if there was a photo pass person because I would’ve stopped.  After that puff of citrus perfume, I’ll never quite look at that evil bird the same.  That was overwhelming.


Damn thing squirted me right in the face. I stunk the rest of the race.


----------



## jrsharp21

Marathongirl30 said:


> What a wonderful first Dopey experience my DH and I had!!! It was SO fun to take so many pictures, meet so many people, and especially to congrats everyone at the parks after the marathon!!! I have posted a couple of times about the convenience of staying at French Quarter, and I am here to reiterate. Even for the half and full, we still were parked no more than 20 minutes after leaving our room at 3:30. It is quiet (of course, it was only half full), small so easy to walk to food after all that running, lol, and super convenient to the courses. I am totally sold on it if I am driving. Congrats to everyone who ran today, yesterday, and the two days prior. All of you made it a magical experience for us!!!!
> 
> PS-driving tip. Instead of following the line of eastbound cars in the right-hand lane on Buena Vista, stay in the left lane and go straight past World Drive exit and do a u-turn at Coronado Springs parking lot.



I am at Riverside and agree it has been very convenient having the short drive.


----------



## Naomeri

lookingforsunshine said:


> Life hack courtesy of my DH: use the gear check bag to fill with ice and create an ice bath! Saves a thousand trips between room and ice machine with the room provided bucket.
> View attachment 637367


I’m making a note of that!  I don’t think I could do a full-body ice bath, but soaking my feet in an ice bath after a race (or a day at the parks) sounds heavenly


----------



## Jason Bryer

Congrats runners. I thought it was a great day/weekend for running. I managed a marathon PR after running probably too hard for the other three races. Overall just under a 7 hour dopey which I’m proud of. I suspect this will be the best I will do and will want to join the goof troop for any future runs.

Panning to join the DATW. Where and what time does that start?


----------



## StarGirl11

Well someone who was already on questionable ice after talking with some other friends just sent up a giant red flag for me. Not even 12 hours after crossing the finish of the full that almost didn’t happen. And she’s already on my case and trying to undermine it.

And not in a teasing way done in good humor.

I was going to take this slow and easy. And try to wait and see what happens with my own racing chair because she’s a resource as much as I hate to admit it. But this just accelerated the timeline.


----------



## Z-Knight

full pics... including the dreaded balloon ladies


----------



## rubybutt

Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.


----------



## accm

camaker said:


> Unfortunately, they're required to check the rooms periodically whether you want/need them to or not. It's a safety measure implemented after the events in Las Vegas.  It's also why all the "Do Not Disturb" signs were replaced with "Room Occupied" signs.


I had the room check after the W&D half. I was laying in bed, with ice on both knees, while my husband was in the shower. They kept knocking, and eventually just came in when I took too long getting to the door. It was very poor timing.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

accm said:


> I had the room check after the W&D half. I was laying in bed, with ice on both knees, while my husband was in the shower. They kept knocking, and eventually just came in when I took too long getting to the door. It was very poor timing.


I talked to someone at the front desk and was assured that they are supposed to come back later.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.


My Garmin had me at 26.28. 
I expected some overage due to detours to bathrooms and Porta potty‘s. I did however shave all the corners. Maybe when I get back home I will look at the course and run some numbers and see about how much longer it would be if you don’t shave all the corners


----------



## sandam1

Warning LONG weekend re-cap! Proceed at your own risk!

A bit of background:

So I've been struggling with plantar fasciitis since March. I'd rest. It would get a little better. I'd start to run again and it would get worse. As Dopey got closer, I finally went to see my physical therapist at the end of August - who gave me that "did you wait so long?" look - and he promptly grounded me. No weight bearing exercise - running, walking or elliptical - period! The only thing that I could do is biking. I finally got the okay to start limited running in October. At which point both @DopeyBadger (who wrote a great training plan considering the limited time available) and my physical therapist (also a runner) warned me that I simply may not have enough time. To say that I went into this weekend undertrained is a bit of an understatement.

To recap my weekend:

- Monday evening (leaving Wednesday morning) - Have an absolute meltdown about everything (pandemic, possible flight delays, weather at home) and got while a hair of cancelling the whole trip. Thankfully, my mom and best friend/travel partner talked me down, but I basically wasted the entire night of getting things done. Also, saw my physical therapist during the day for a last check-in. Words were "good luck and be smart!"

- Tuesday - Come home from work and dive into packing. Finish packing and overpacking late so it was a short night - not a good thing with the early morning wake-ups to come.

- Wednesday - Both my flights and my travel partner's got in. Most of the day was spent doing logistical things (getting rental car, picking up bibs, shopping at Disney - what was with the lack of merchandise?, going to the grocery store, checking in to hotel, etc.)

- Thursday - 5K was good. My best friend and I walked it entirely (she didn't train for it at all). The only bad thing was that I decided that I didn't need my running belt and managed to lose my driver's license either in the corrals or mile 1 of the race while pulling my phone out of my pocket. Thankfully, I have a NEXUS pass so I wasn't freaked about flying home, but it still was on my mind. Filed a lost and found report. 

- Friday - Holy humid, Batman! I was struggling to get enough water (I was only carrying one bottle since it was "only" the 10K) and I finished pretty dehydrated - pounding two water bottles at the finish. I really like this distance and I was a fan of the new course. My intervals were strong and I was even able to add extra run time to what I had done in training. I was feeling good at this point.

- Saturday - And here's where the wheels came off. I never got into a good rhythm with my intervals (mistake #1 - I tried to stay with the aggressive pace of that I did during the 10K, I should have moved back to what I did in training) and I kept missing the run interval. Also, I got in my own mind thinking about the marathon and forgot that I had to finish the half first. Leaving the Magic Kingdom, I caught sight of the balloon ladies and got the warning that they were only 30 seconds behind. If I didn't get serious about this race - quick - I was going to be in serious trouble. I latched on to the 3:30 pace group and Steve and his partner (whose name I cannot remember for the life of me right now) were extraordinary. I stayed with them all of the way to the mile 10ish cloverleaf as we made the turn towards Epcot. Without a doubt, this group got me through. But the pace along with climb got to me and I had to let them go. Making the last climb up the final bridge to Epcot and I was even with the balloon ladies (who were fabulous and sooooo encouraging). Everyone kept saying "make it to Epcot before them and you're going to finish." Well, I kicked it in and entered about 2 seconds ahead of them. At which point I was DONE. I walked the last mile with a lot of support from the Disney folks and a team couch (again, I wish I could remember her name). But I finished! 

Even before I finished, I knew that the marathon wasn't going to happen. If I had gotten into that much pace trouble with the half, there was no way that I could complete the whole. But I hung on to the hope that I could at least get the Magic Kingdom. As soon as I finished, however, my feet seized up and the walk to the parking lot was one of the most painful things that I've done. And as big of a mess as I was, we still had to head to Disney Springs to pick up my driver's license from Thursday. I did a number of treatments (meds, ice, heat, elevation, TENS unit), but everything gave me minimal relief and I knew that the Magic Kingdom was out of the question. Trying was only going to get me hurt. I decided that I was going to start and either a) pull at the one mile medical tent or b) try to make it to mile 3.8 so I could at least say that I did a 26.2 miles total. 

Sunday - The feet were not nearly as tender when I woke up, but they were still rough. Live to run again was my theme for today. I talked to the medical staff and got my options for where and when to pull. I had two different runners try to talk me into "just trying it and see what you can do." Note to everyone for future reference - if someone tells you that they aren't going to complete a race, please don't try to talk them into it. Doing the smart thing is VERY difficult decision and you don't know what is going on in their body (or their mind). By the time I got halfway to the corral, I was pretty sure that 3.8 miles wasn't going to happen. I started, ran one interval, and my feet told me a big fat NO. So one mile it was. I got two character photos (which I hadn't allowed myself in any of the other races), got my one mile photo), and bordered a van for the slow ride back to start. 

Even with a DNF today, all in all, I am very happy with this weekend. I completed three races in a row including my third half marathon. I learned a lot from each race - including what not to do during the half. I don't feel like a novice distance runner any more and I am comfortable with both the 10K and half distances and with the training needed. I look forward to my 10-day post-race check-in with my PT and not getting the "what did you do?" head shake from him. Tonight my feet are recovering well (gimpy when I first stand up, but able to do some light park time this evening) so I'm fairly confident that I didn't delay my complete recovery from PF too much. Will I try Dopey again next year? I don't know. But I do know that I was scrolling the runDisney website this afternoon and noticed that the Princess half and the Springtime Surprise 10-miler were both open.

Congrats to all of the finishers as well as to all of those who decided to live to run another day. Everyone is a winner in my book!


----------



## zfletch74

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.



Yup! 26.48


----------



## FFigawi

Congrats to all the runners who finished their races and challenges this weekend! Hope you have a blast at DATW today.


----------



## sandam1

Barca33Runner said:


> I won’t be running the Half Marathon tomorrow or the Full on Sunday. About two miles into the 10k I started experiencing acute pain in my right knee and, to a slightly lesser degree, my left. I didn’t take any bad steps or have an inciting incident; but I got gradually worse over the course of the run. I’ve never had knee pain before and believe it is only tendonitis but I’m not risking anything. For now, it’s unimportant.



I want to thank you for being honest and posting this.

As I was struggling to come to terms with intentionally taking a DNF for the marathon, it really helped me to come to terms with the fact that it was okay. I knew in my heart that it was the right thing to do, but to hear someone else coming to terms with a similar decision helped me to reach a level of acceptance that made today a lot more bearable.

One of the things that I love about this thread is that people feel safe to share the good, bad, and ugly experiences.


----------



## Herding_Cats

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.


26.89 for me.


----------



## Motorhead9999

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.


26.87 for me.


----------



## Motorhead9999

Dear Body,

You don't have to wake up at 2am to drive to Disney anymore. Please go back to sleep.

Love,
Self


----------



## FFigawi

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.



It is highly unlikely and extremely rare to finish a marathon and have your GPS watch show exactly 26.2 miles. Following the exact tangents the course measurer used when certifying the course  is nearly impossible. Coupled this with the known GPS inaccuracies, and you're always going to show a longer distance on your watch than the actual race distance. There are Garmin Connect IQ apps that you can use to overcome this problem when trying to pace out a key race. Most of them work by having you touch a button to reset the actual course distance at a mile or km marker which then causes your pace to recalculate. Personally, I find it easier to set my goal pace 5-10 seconds per mile faster than what the math would say and run the tangents as best I can.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Motorhead9999 said:


> Dear Body,
> 
> You don't have to wake up at 2am to drive to Disney anymore. Please go back to sleep.
> 
> Love,
> Self


Our flight this morning got pushed back almost an hour. They notified us last night and in my exhausted state I mathed very poorly. So we got up at 2am. Again. When it easily could have been 3 or even 3:30 if we wanted to push it. But we beat the masses to the security lines at MCO so I feel like it’s an ok trade off.


----------



## jmasgat

Jason Bryer said:


> Panning to join the DATW. Where and what time does that start?



I believe 11 am at the beer cart in Mexico--but don't quote me.  I have failed to find it the last couple Marathon Weekends!


----------



## jrsharp21

If anyone is flying out this morning out of MCO, the line for security in the A/B gate is backed up all the way to the C gate. I have never seen it like this before.


----------



## luv2cheer92

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.


I am regularly close to, or over 27 miles anytime I do a full. It really does add that much distance.


----------



## luv2cheer92

jrsharp21 said:


> If anyone is flying out this morning out of MCO, the line for security in the A/B gate is backed up all the way to the C gate. I have never seen it like this before.


It was insane!!! I'm glad I left earlier than I intended (I guess my body was still used to waking up super early lol). Still after getting breakfast, I only had about 15 minutes to spare before the plane starts boarding.


----------



## luv2cheer92

My knee is still hurting a bit this morning, which tells me that I made the right decision to pull out yesterday. Still devastated, especially since it was out of my control. But I've done Dopey before, and I will do it again, I know risking further injury is not worth it. I hope to never experience the parade bus again, but I'm so thankful that everyone on my bus was so encouraging and positive. Congrats to everyone who ran this weekend!!


----------



## RunWI1265

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.



27.19


----------



## jrsharp21

50 minutes to get through security


----------



## marty3d

luv2cheer92 said:


> It was insane!!! I'm glad I left earlier than I intended (I guess my body was still used to waking up super early lol). Still after getting breakfast, I only had about 15 minutes to spare before the plane starts boarding.


This makes me feel a bit better that our flight was canceled and we rerouted to TPA. No lines at precheck and even the regular line was short. And only about 35 minutes more driving.

safe travels home to everyone flying and hope the DATW crew has a great day. I will have to schedule joining that the next time I come to Marathon weekend - though may be a few years.  Was great to meet some of you in person!


----------



## Barca33Runner

sandam1 said:


> I want to thank you for being honest and posting this.
> 
> As I was struggling to come to terms with intentionally taking a DNF for the marathon, it really helped me to come to terms with the fact that it was okay. I knew in my heart that it was the right thing to do, but to hear someone else coming to terms with a similar decision helped me to reach a level of acceptance that made today a lot more bearable.
> 
> One of the things that I love about this thread is that people feel safe to share the good, bad, and ugly experiences.



I have a ton of respect for everyone who toes the line for any of these races. I wanted to finish so badly but I was tormenting myself with anxiety and needed to relieve the pressure of all that stress.

Getting healthier and helping my self-esteem have always been the primary goals for my running. I realized that finishing the races this year wasn’t going to help me achieve those goals, particularly if I injured myself badly in the attempt.

I’m still torn. I know I made the best choice for the future but those pesky thoughts in the back of my mind still pop up and make me think myself a quitter. I’m just going to do the best I can to make those thoughts disappear by making sure my actions match my words. I believe I have many Half Marathons, Marathons, and Dopey Challenges left in me and being healthy, happy, and well prepared for those races (and in my day to day life) can make this all worth it.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.



4 bathroom stops, 17 character stops, 2 booze stops... mine recorded 28.62 miles and congratulated me on doing my first ultra!


----------



## dobball23

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.


Mine was at 26.40. I was at the following for my races over the weekend:
5K: 3.14
10K: 6.26
HM: 13.17
M: 26.40


----------



## Marathongirl30

Overage is normal, but I agree, 26.5 is quite a bit. This was my 31st marathon and I have yet to hit 26.2. With that many turns, sharp AND long (as well as diversions for pictures) it was going to be a challenge to be near the actual distance.
5K-3.17
10K-6.3
Half-13.24
Full-26.51

Personally-it was worth every extra step!!!!!


----------



## ValW

Finally DOPEY!  Woohoo!

My Journey to Dopey:  Signed up for 2014 Dopey.  The week after my last long run I was in a pretty significant training accident at work.  Spent 3 days in the hospital and left with new metal in my foot/ankle (off work for a year).  Will never PR again and that’s okay.  I pretty much had met my athletic goals: Boston, Ironman X 3, etc….  Now I run for fitness and fun.

2017 Dopey: Ran the 5K, 10K, Marathon.  Half cancelled due to weather.  No, I was not motivated to run laps around my hotel.  

2021 Dopey: Cancelled due to pandemic.  

2022 Dopey:  Finally!!!  My sister ran her first 5K (after bilateral knee replacements)!  So proud of herself, now she wants to attempt a 10K.  I had a lot of fun running all the races - nothing hurts today.  Took my time, stopped for pics and potty breaks. Running from S2 was awesome - the Club has been well worth the $$ and I will be renewing my membership (early access to the expo can’t be beat!). 2013 Princess was the last time I’ve started at the front.

Spending the rest of the week here to PLAY!!!  

Congrats to everyone that started - whether you finished or not.  BE PROUD!!


----------



## camaker

rubybutt said:


> Did others have their watch distance at 26.4-26.5. Everyone I spoke to was consistently about a quarter mile longer than stated. Does running nonapex really add that much distance?  The other thing that was weird was the overage seemed to be consistent and not expanding as the race went on.



I was at 26.84 miles by the end, thanks to a detour into the restrooms at MK and a tendency to run where openings presented themselves rather than stick strictly to tangents. On a course with wide open road stretches and significant crowding it's pretty easy to get off-tangent and rack up a significant overage.


----------



## jrsharp21

When I was getting my knee wrapped with an ice bag yesterday, the trainer asked if I was going to do it again next year. I told him I didn’t know and was happy to do my first Dopey. But I really wanted to say is “are you crazy?”. But this morning I am already plotting and planning on what I could do better next year for full marathon part.


----------



## Kitty-chan

Garmin has 26.85 for me yesterday. I didn't even do any character stops or bathroom breaks. I did stop for ice and water, and I did a lot of zig-zag on the course when it was crowded. I know it's better strategy to run the tangents, but my brain just wanted to stay at a reasonably steady pace for as long as possible.


----------



## EDS19

Congrats to everyone who participated this past weekend and thanks again to each of you on this board! I had a wonderful time running the Half. I was more then a little nervous going into it but a lot of the posts and ideas on here helped calm my fears. I thought runDisney did a great job with the course for the half. I felt safe overall and got LOTS of good character photos hahaha. And the weather was wonderful too. 

If any of you are wanting to relive the half again I strapped a camera to the side of my head during the race and put together some of the highlights of the course here:





Once again thanks to everyone in the group. I'm already starting to think about Marathon weekend 2023


----------



## GreatLakes

My Garmin has 26.34.  On a side note I shattered my previous most steps in a day record. 77,415 and a total of 36.28 miles.

All that walking paid off because my legs feel better than they ever have the day after a full marathon.



jrsharp21 said:


> If anyone is flying out this morning out of MCO, the line for security in the A/B gate is backed up all the way to the C gate. I have never seen it like this before.



I couldn't believe how long that line was. I couldn't sleep so I got here super early and I'm glad. I'm sitting at my gate and almost every flight has people running up just as the doors are closing so I'm guessing it hasn't gotten better.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Despite how sad it is, this is a pretty cool picture of the balloons going into the castle.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

WhereInFlorida said:


> Where were these magical bags of ice, all I got was a stinking sponge



I think they must have brought out the ice for us late runners who were still running in the worst of the heat. I think there were 3-4 ice stations where volunteers were handing out bags of ice to runners. There were also several times that medics on bicycles rode alongside the runners telling them to put the bags of ice on our heads, not our necks. They told is that we needed to cool our brains down.

 I saw a medic tell one very red woman who looked to be in a bit of distress that she needed to take the ice. She seemed to not have noticed it and was walking by without taking any. The medic made sure she got some and put it on her head. 

The medics and volunteers were all incredible, I thought. So much kindness, help, and encouragement. I saw one person faint, one person just collapse, and one person kind of throw themselves onto the grass at the side of the road and start sobbing. Those of us around would kind of look at each other like "what should we do?" but almost immediately a helpful medic on a bicycle would show up to take charge of the situation. For those of us who ran around a 7 hour marathon, those last couple hours were pretty rough. Honestly that ice probably got me through. When I crossed the finish line, they were bringing wheelchairs to "catch" runners who were collapsing at the finish. The runner next to me was helped into a wheelchair and I saw one of the volunteers who was assisting her look behind her and yell "we need another one" and run to help another runner who was about to collapse.


----------



## AJruns

Writing this from the hot tub pre- massage and pedicure appt, which after sunrise breakfast at Sanaa, is my favorite day-after-marathon treat. I had a great race yesterday (just the 10k and full for me), and hit my goal of not stopping- though much harder mentally this year bc it seemed all my favorite characters were out  My training was horrible so I’m surprised/shocked with how good this felt, especially in comparison to 2020 when my training was ideal. I think the weather and earlier start made a huge difference for me over that last one, but I was  in a funny mental state yesterday. I’m not really a time person, so PRing by 15 minutes hasn’t meant as much to me as the achievement of finishing 2020. I’ll take an easier feeling run and better weather any day over the misery I felt 2 years ago, but I’ll always remember that run as one of the proudest physical achievements of my life, even though it was slower than 2019. Still thrilled with the day, though I was also frustrated with the extra mileage (26.56 for me). I expect it, but it was just demoralizing to have my watch beep when the mile marker wasn’t even in sight. Walking has always helped me recover, so my park time yesterday was great for a couple reasons. Off to DHS this afternoon, have a great time at Epcot!


----------



## Kitty-chan

1GoldenSun said:


> I think they must have brought out the ice for us late runners who were still running in the worst of the heat. I think there were 3-4 ice stations where volunteers were handing out bags of ice to runners. There were also several times that medics on bicycles rode alongside the runners telling them to put the bags of ice on our heads, not our necks. They told is that we needed to cool our brains down.
> 
> I saw a medic tell one very red woman who looked to be in a bit of distress that she needed to take the ice. She seemed to not have noticed it and was walking by without taking any. The medic made sure she got some and put it on her head.
> 
> The medics and volunteers were all incredible, I thought. So much kindness, help, and encouragement. I saw one person faint, one person just collapse, and one person kind of throw themselves onto the grass at the side of the road and start sobbing. Those of us around would kind of look at each other like "what should we do?" but almost immediately a helpful medic on a bicycle would show up to take charge of the situation. For those of us who ran around a 7 hour marathon, those last couple hours were pretty rough. Honestly that ice probably got me through. When I crossed the finish line, they were bringing wheelchairs to "catch" runners who were collapsing at the finish. The runner next to me was helped into a wheelchair and I saw one of the volunteers who was assisting her look behind her and yell "we need another one" and run to help another runner who was about to collapse.


That's a good point; I was in S5 and ran a 6:11 marathon, so while I wasn't out in the absolute worst of it, I'm sure that we 6+ hour runners had a much rougher time in the heat and humidity. All of my clothing was soaked, and my bib kept tearing from the safety pins, because of how much ice I'd been applying for hours, and how heavily I was sweating.


----------



## furiated

camaker said:


> Unfortunately, they're required to check the rooms periodically whether you want/need them to or not. It's a safety measure implemented after the events in Las Vegas.  It's also why all the "Do Not Disturb" signs were replaced with "Room Occupied" signs.



Had a ridiculously bad experience with this at Boardwalk after the Marathon. I was wiped and needed a long nap. Pre-emptively called housekeeping, asked them not to do the safety check until much later, like 5 or later. Around 2:45 I get a call waking me up "We noticed you have your Room Occupied sign up and we need to check your room". Ugh. Repeat my request to come after 5. Around 3:45, I get a knock on the door waking me up again. Guy is there to do the safety check. I rant at him a bit but I'm awake so just come in and do it. Then much later after 6pm (I'm awake this time) I get ANOTHER knock on the door. Safety check. I'm pretty pissed at this point and let this guy know it, though I know it's not his fault. He even said he's not sure why this request went to him. He also tried to pretend the safety check was to look for hair dryers left plugged in


----------



## SheHulk

Well, I flew home last night and it wasn't as bad as I expected. It was only a 2.5 hour flight though and my butt was definitely not enjoying sitting still for so long by the end. I can see how a longer flight might be really miserable.

It was a good weekend. I'm pretty sure this will have been my last marathon, and that actually made the experience better! I ran Goofy in 2020 also, and I had the same feeling after running the half: This is stupid, why did I ever sign up to run a marathon the next day, I'm tired already. So I started the marathon with more grim determination than you should for a fun run. But by the time we got to the Magic Kingdom area, it started to hit me that this is going to be the last time I am running this marathon (forget for a moment that I'm running Princess in a few weeks and will be running down Main Street again). The crowds of spectators were just amazing and really made it special. I started to cry a little which I never expected! Once I got in that mindset, that this is it, I should really soak it in, it was more meaningful and I had more fun.

I don't think anybody mentioned the Harmonious barges (I don't know what they are really called) and the Marathon Weekend projections in the early miles of Epcot? I loved that! I tried to take video but I am an idiot with my iPhone camera and it came out all blurry. There must be a setting to take pictures in low light with bright targets like that.

I think I hit all my stated goals: Located the picture spot in front of the castle and got my picture both days. Costumes came out as I wanted them. Met a few DIS-ers which is always a treat, you all are a pleasure. My time was about 5 hours 53 minutes, maybe? And for the first time ever, I negative split a marathon! Of course it was because of 2 bathroom stops in the first half, and stopping to take bad video in Epcot, and being trapped behind rows of walkers at some spots. So, not exactly a triumph of pacing or anything like that. But still a negative split.

It's hard mentally to move on from the marathon distance but I think it's the right decision for me. I am 100% positive I will never run Goofy again. I'll kind of keep my fitness up for the challenge at Princess, then I have to really think about what my next goals will be. I'm so thankful for this community, and especially Billy @DopeyBadger , I would never have gotten so far in my marathon journey without this group.

Edited to add: My half distance on my Garmin was 13.65, and my full was 26.89! Miles lined up with mile markers pretty well until the 5th or 6th mile in both races.


----------



## SheHulk

furiated said:


> Had a ridiculously bad experience with this at Boardwalk after the Marathon. I was wiped and needed a long nap. Pre-emptively called housekeeping, asked them not to do the safety check until much later, like 5 or later. Around 2:45 I get a call waking me up "We noticed you have your Room Occupied sign up and we need to check your room". Ugh. Repeat my request to come after 5. Around 3:45, I get a knock on the door waking me up again. Guy is there to do the safety check. I rant at him a bit but I'm awake so just come in and do it. Then much later after 6pm (I'm awake this time) I get ANOTHER knock on the door. Safety check. I'm pretty pissed at this point and let this guy know it, though I know it's not his fault. He even said he's not sure why this request went to him. He also tried to pretend the safety check was to look for hair dryers left plugged in


Boy you must have seemed pretty suspicious when you checked in!


----------



## kps7795

gosalyn_mallard said:


> I agree about being on the left for the highest probability of a good shot.  We were there at about 6:50 am and it was wall to wall people and impossible to get left for a shot.  So, plan ahead!
> 
> 
> Wow!!!  What an awesome shot!
> 
> 
> 
> The character shots we've gotten this week in the dark have been awful 75% of the time.  Because of the barriers, the characters are not well lit at all.  Our strategy for tomorrow is to not stop for characters until it is light outside unless it's Darkwing Duck, of course.  Have fun!


I must have lucked out.  The only picture in the dark that didn't come out looking good was for Frozone.  Truth be told, it is not perfect but even that picture still looks pretty good.  At the end of the day, I ended up taking pictures with 22 characters.  Regarding the castle, I had it in the back of my mind to be on the left side for the shot and was able to slow myself down to but some space between myself and the group in front of me.  Thank you for your feedback prior to the marathon.  It really helped a lot!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Skylines from pop is down. On a bus to Epcot. Hope to catch-up to datw soon.


----------



## cburnett11

Question for people that know a lot of rD stuff.  My daughter ran the marathon and is wearing her shirt today.  It already had 3 bad pull places on the sleeves.  Does anyone have an email address or somewhere to reach out to in order to maybe get it replaced.  She “only” ran the full so this shirt  means quite a bit. Thanks


----------



## kps7795

I wanted to thank everyone, especially @DopeyBadger, who I have communicated with leading up to my first marathon this past weekend.  It was such a fun and great experience.  I am sincerely appreciative of all of the guidance that you provided.  While walking very gingerly and slowly yesterday afternoon in Epcot (I can't believe that I had to stand in line for Ratatouille for 45 minutes!), I was already contemplating next year's marathon but possibly going for the Goofy challenge.


----------



## Jason Bryer

DATW!


----------



## Motorhead9999

Random question: Does anyone not get hungry when doing all these runs? I wasn't terribly interested in eating the night after running the half, and didn't even want to eat after the marathon. I did eat anyways, and the food went down fine, but even today I'm not terribly famished.


----------



## AJruns

never hungry after anything 13+, it’s a real battle to wrap my head around that vs how important proper refueling is long term.


----------



## acurls

Not sure if anyone else saw this?  (hoping the link works)

TLDR; “
Brittany Charboneau set a marathon record on Sunday, and she did it dressed as her favorite Disney characters.
Charboneau swept all four of the Walt Disney World Marathon weekend races, becoming the first person to top the 5K, 10K, half marathon and marathon finishers in the event’s 29-year history. That’s a combined 48.6 miles of running on consecutive days known as the “Dopey Challenge.””

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/spo...735g45k7slxuqoloo4m-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## furiated

SheHulk said:


> Boy you must have seemed pretty suspicious when you checked in!



I think they read my thoughts on Blue Powerade


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Motorhead9999 said:


> Random question: Does anyone not get hungry when doing all these runs? I wasn't terribly interested in eating the night after running the half, and didn't even want to eat after the marathon. I did eat anyways, and the food went down fine, but even today I'm not terribly famished.



I wasn’t hungry at all after the marathon, but I’m pretty sure I had a mild degree of heat stroke or some heat-and-dehydration-related malady. I had a terrible headache, was mildly nauseous, and had chills. I drank a Powerade and a water at every single water station but I guess it wasn’t enough. I have white stuff on my running clothes that I’m pretty sure is salt that I must have sweated out. Is that even possible? I can’t think what else it could be.

Funny thing is that I was super hungry DURING the run! I ate ALL the bananas (including one someone left on the side of a bridge and one that another runner took but didn’t want) and all the stingers and I was disappointed at the sponge station because from a distance those yellow sponges looked like more bananas. I thought I was going to get so many Disney treats after the run. But as soon as I sat down on the bus to head back to my resort for a shower, I started feeling sick. I managed to eat the applesauce pouch out of the race box and tried to eat the chips for some salt, but couldn’t get them down.

But I sure was hungry this morning!


----------



## jrsharp21

Motorhead9999 said:


> Random question: Does anyone not get hungry when doing all these runs? I wasn't terribly interested in eating the night after running the half, and didn't even want to eat after the marathon. I did eat anyways, and the food went down fine, but even today I'm not terribly famished.



I was starved after i got done. I immediately demolished the after race box. Then my son went and got me a pizza cone from the food truck in the meet up area. Grabbed a beer before heading out. Then after I got cleaned up and back to Epcot, I had one of the big donuts, cheeseburger and onion rings. But even then I started feeling crappy later in the afternoon like my body was still craving more food to restore what I lost. Headed back to Riverside and grabbed a big bowl of pasta and meatballs. Much better after that.


----------



## cburnett11

acurls said:


> Brittany Charboneau set a marathon record on Sunday, and she did it dressed as her favorite Disney characters.



I saw her in the 5k corral.  I assumed she was pretty elite since she  came in from the side/front and was at the start line.  I made note of her bib number.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Motorhead9999 said:


> Random question: Does anyone not get hungry when doing all these runs? I wasn't terribly interested in eating the night after running the half, and didn't even want to eat after the marathon. I did eat anyways, and the food went down fine, but even today I'm not terribly famished.





AJruns said:


> never hungry after anything 13+, it’s a real battle to wrap my head around that vs how important proper refueling is long term.


After I ran my first full, I ate in the car on the way home (within 30min of finishing the race) amd had no trouble going back for thirds at the wedding reception we attended that night

I waited an hour, probably more like 2, after the half (on Saturday) to eat anything and was forcing myself to eat food later that night, when all food sounded disgusting. And lunch was a chef art smiths, which is a huge favorite of mine and I could barely eat. It was rough and I knew I would need all of those calories for the next morning but it was a battle to convince myself to eat.

I checked a bag for the full mainly so I could have food (a PBJ) immediately after the race.  Of course, I’m slow, so my body also very much needs food after 6 hours (or 7, in the case of Sunday) of exerting itself and only fueling with gels and gummies. Plus all that time waiting in the corrals. Ugh. I definitely had more of an appetite on Sunday afternoon though compared to Saturday. I had a pool bar bacon cheeseburger a few hours after finishing (2ish?) and was still hungry enough to actually eat dinner at 6.

so what this tells me is that I NEED to eat right away after long races. Some people don’t, but apparently I do.


----------



## ANIM8R

acurls said:


> Not sure if anyone else saw this?  (hoping the link works)
> 
> TLDR; “
> Brittany Charboneau set a marathon record on Sunday, and she did it dressed as her favorite Disney characters.
> Charboneau swept all four of the Walt Disney World Marathon weekend races, becoming the first person to top the 5K, 10K, half marathon and marathon finishers in the event’s 29-year history. That’s a combined 48.6 miles of running on consecutive days known as the “Dopey Challenge.””
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/spo...735g45k7slxuqoloo4m-story.html?outputType=amp


I love that she did this in costume!
I'm guessing she didn't stop for any pictures. That's a bummer. More pace, more problems.


----------



## SheHulk

Herding_Cats said:


> After I ran my first full, I ate in the car on the way home (within 30min of finishing the race) amd had no trouble going back for thirds at the wedding reception we attended that night
> 
> I waited an hour, probably more like 2, after the half (on Saturday) to eat anything and was forcing myself to eat food later that night, when all food sounded disgusting. And lunch was a chef art smiths, which is a huge favorite of mine and I could barely eat. It was rough and I knew I would need all of those calories for the next morning but it was a battle to convince myself to eat.
> 
> I checked a bag for the full mainly so I could have food (a PBJ) immediately after the race.  Of course, I’m slow, so my body also very much needs food after 6 hours (or 7, in the case of Sunday) of exerting itself and only fueling with gels and gummies. Plus all that time waiting in the corrals. Ugh. I definitely had more of an appetite on Sunday afternoon though compared to Saturday. I had a pool bar bacon cheeseburger a few hours after finishing (2ish?) and was still hungry enough to actually eat dinner at 6.
> 
> so what this tells me is that I NEED to eat right away after long races. Some people don’t, but apparently I do.


Me too. If I wait, then my appetite is trashed. If I eat something right away, I can continue to eat. Probably a blood sugar thing, once you get too low, you're sick from it. 
Incidentally the guy right in front of me in the corral Sunday had a gallon-sized baggie with 2 peanut butter sandwiches in it. Just kind of jammed into his fuel belt. That was some galaxy-brain stuff and I was very jealous. Not that I'm doing this again, but if I did, I'd rely less on gels and more on real food, it seems to agree with me better. DH and DS met me outside HS on Sunday with a croissant and it was exactly what I needed at that point.


----------



## SheHulk

ANIM8R said:


> I love that she did this in costume!
> I'm guessing she didn't stop for any pictures. That's a bummer. More pace, more problems.


Turns out you *can't* have it all!


----------



## Kitty-chan

SheHulk said:


> Me too. If I wait, then my appetite is trashed. If I eat something right away, I can continue to eat. Probably a blood sugar thing, once you get too low, you're sick from it.
> Incidentally the guy right in front of me in the corral Sunday had a gallon-sized baggie with 2 peanut butter sandwiches in it. Just kind of jammed into his fuel belt. That was some galaxy-brain stuff and I was very jealous. Not that I'm doing this again, but if I did, I'd rely less on gels and more on real food, it seems to agree with me better. DH and DS met me outside HS on Sunday with a croissant and it was exactly what I needed at that point.


I am a fan of peanut butter! For runs over 4 hours, I've been using a combo of Gu and peanut butter; i bought single serving peanut butter packets, and they're as convenient as gels.


----------



## jrsharp21

Kitty-chan said:


> I am a fan of peanut butter! For runs over 4 hours, I've been using a combo of Gu and peanut butter; i bought single serving peanut butter packets, and they're as convenient as gels.



I will definitely keep this in mind! Got a year now to build up tips on how to make the full marathon easier.


----------



## SheHulk

Kitty-chan said:


> I am a fan of peanut butter! For runs over 4 hours, I've been using a combo of Gu and peanut butter; i bought single serving peanut butter packets, and they're as convenient as gels.


Actually I had brought a little snack baggie with peanut butter-filled pretzels so I had a less cool version of the pb sandwiches. Those were good and provided salt as well.


----------



## Kitty-chan

SheHulk said:


> Actually I had brought a little snack baggie with peanut butter-filled pretzels so I had a less cool version of the pb sandwiches. Those were good and provided salt as well.


That's smart! Pretzels give you more salt, too.


----------



## avondale

1GoldenSun said:


> I wasn’t hungry at all after the marathon, but I’m pretty sure I had a mild degree of heat stroke or some heat-and-dehydration-related malady. I had a terrible headache, was mildly nauseous, and had chills. I drank a Powerade and a water at every single water station but I guess it wasn’t enough. I have white stuff on my running clothes that I’m pretty sure is salt that I must have sweated out. Is that even possible? I can’t think what else it could be.
> 
> 
> But I sure was hungry this morning!



Yes, you were on the verge of having big problems.  Chills when it is hot out is a unambiguous warning sign.  And you definitely sweated out a lot of salt.  If you're planning to do long races in the future, you'll have to try to plan better for this.  You may be a particularly heavy sweater or saltier sweater, or perhaps not as heat acclimated.

Glad you are OK now and you finished!


----------



## opusone

Thanks all for the fun meet ups over the past few days and the Goof Troop marathon!!  It was good to see everyone, and I look forward to more adventures in the future!

ETA: hope the DATW crew is still standing at this point.

TSA check lines at MCO were still pretty long this afternoon… it took my daughter about 45 minutes to get through (only about 5 minutes for me in the Pre-Check line)


----------



## matt and beth

jrsharp21 said:


> If anyone is flying out this morning out of MCO, the line for security in the A/B gate is backed up all the way to the C gate. I have never seen it like this before.


MCO is a horrible airport experience.  If I lived south of the Mason Dixon Line we would not be flying.


----------



## stitchsnk

I flew out last night- flight was originally at 9:15pm but was delayed until nearly 12:30am. We had boarded at 8:45 and I immediately fell asleep. I woke up an hour later and we were still at the jet bridge. People next to me said that one of the flight attendants was drunk and sent home. So we didn’t have enough crew to fly. We had to de-plane and wait for a replacement to come in. 3ish hour flight later and an hour drive and I finally got him early this morning. I slept 2 hours and my baby woke up and here I am. I’m not as sore as I’d imagined I’d be but going downstairs is a challenge on my right knee. I had such a great time and can’t wait for Dopey next year!

Also, maybe TMI but useful for the future moms out there- I ran the marathon while still a breastfeeding mama. Since husband and baby were back home, I pumped before the race, pumped once during, and immediately after. It wasn’t glamorous and I sure don’t want to do that again, but it is doable!!


----------



## Jillfo

matt and beth said:


> MCO is a horrible airport experience.  If I lived south of the Mason Dixon Line we would not be flying.


It's always amazed me that they can't do a better job of organizing the security lines.


----------



## PrincessV

I’m looking forward to catching up here when I have more than a phone to read on!

For now, I’m happy to say Dopey number four and marathon number six are complete! I had a really good marathon, despite the warm weather, and had possibly my most fun marathon weekend overall. It feels like a really good way to say goodbye to Dopey! I’m looking forward to less mileage and more time for other things next year.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

stitchsnk said:


> Also, maybe TMI but useful for the future moms out there- I ran the marathon while still a breastfeeding mama. Since husband and baby were back home, I pumped before the race, pumped once during, and immediately after. It wasn’t glamorous and I sure don’t want to do that again, but it is doable!!



Major props and respect to you!  That is amazing.


----------



## azrivest

stitchsnk said:


> Also, maybe TMI but useful for the future moms out there- I ran the marathon while still a breastfeeding mama. Since husband and baby were back home, I pumped before the race, pumped once during, and immediately after. It wasn’t glamorous and I sure don’t want to do that again, but it is doable!!



During?! Kudos to you Mama!


----------



## jrsharp21

Jillfo said:


> It's always amazed me that they can't do a better job of organizing the security lines.



What kills me is that they have one of the largest airports volume wise, but they continue to use dated screening technology. The old grab a tray and take out everything and put it in the trays. They need to upgrade to the system where there are stations where trays are delivered right to that station and the only thing you really need to take off is your shoes and belt. Everything else can stay in the bag. It would help move along the lines so much quicker.


----------



## kps7795

1GoldenSun said:


> I wasn’t hungry at all after the marathon, but I’m pretty sure I had a mild degree of heat stroke or some heat-and-dehydration-related malady. I had a terrible headache, was mildly nauseous, and had chills. I drank a Powerade and a water at every single water station but I guess it wasn’t enough. I have white stuff on my running clothes that I’m pretty sure is salt that I must have sweated out. Is that even possible? I can’t think what else it could be.
> 
> Funny thing is that I was super hungry DURING the run! I ate ALL the bananas (including one someone left on the side of a bridge and one that another runner took but didn’t want) and all the stingers and I was disappointed at the sponge station because from a distance those yellow sponges looked like more bananas. I thought I was going to get so many Disney treats after the run. But as soon as I sat down on the bus to head back to my resort for a shower, I started feeling sick. I managed to eat the applesauce pouch out of the race box and tried to eat the chips for some salt, but couldn’t get them down.
> 
> But I sure was hungry this morning!


If you're going to attempt another marathon or even a half-marathon (which I think that you definitely should FWIW!), I would recommend researching and doing a sweat test.  From my research and understanding (@DopeyBadger could probably enlighten all of us with his information and knowledge base), you should be hydrating A LOT more than one drink every mile.  Speaking personally, I am a very heavy sweater so I would be seriously dehydrated if I hadn't been drinking every 1/3 mile mile or so.


----------



## flav

ANIM8R said:


> I love that she did this in costume!
> I'm guessing she didn't stop for any pictures. That's a bummer. More pace, more problems.


I read that wearing costumes was a conscious choice from her part and a coach recommendation. She explains how DNF Boston was what pushed her on the runDisney fun (and successful) path.

ETA: Found the article on the FoodBlog. Basically, it is all in her Instagram.
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2022...-races-during-disney-worlds-marathon-weekend/


----------



## kps7795

I'm hoping that others here can make me feel a little better about an important pre-race aspect that absolutely surprised me:  SLEEP!  I got into bed at 6:30 after taking a Melatonin thinking that I would all asleep by 7:00 and be good to go for the marathon after a nice 7 hours of sleep.  8:00...9:00...10:00 passed and I'm freaking out.  I couldn't fall asleep until 11:00 and ended up with only three hours of sleep before my first freaking marathon!?!  Thank god for adrenaline and proper hydration/fueling to get me through 26.2 miles.  I crashed HARD on the car ride home.  ANYWAY, did anyone else have a similar experience in the past or this weekend?  Any recommendations on how to deal with this for the future?


----------



## jrsharp21

kps7795 said:


> I'm hoping that others here can make me feel a little better about an important pre-race aspect that absolutely surprised me:  SLEEP!  I got into bed at 6:30 after taking a Melatonin thinking that I would all asleep by 7:00 and be good to go for the marathon after a nice 7 hours of sleep.  8:00...9:00...10:00 passed and I'm freaking out.  I couldn't fall asleep until 11:00 and ended up with only three hours of sleep before my first freaking marathon!?!  Thank god for adrenaline and proper hydration/fueling to get me through 26.2 miles.  I crashed HARD on the car ride home.  ANYWAY, did anyone else have a similar experience in the past or this weekend?  Any recommendations on how to deal with this for the future?



I went to the parks each evening and went to bed around 9:30/10pm each night. Getting up at 2am. So about right there with you.


----------



## SarahDisney

kps7795 said:


> I'm hoping that others here can make me feel a little better about an important pre-race aspect that absolutely surprised me:  SLEEP!  I got into bed at 6:30 after taking a Melatonin thinking that I would all asleep by 7:00 and be good to go for the marathon after a nice 7 hours of sleep.  8:00...9:00...10:00 passed and I'm freaking out.  I couldn't fall asleep until 11:00 and ended up with only three hours of sleep before my first freaking marathon!?!  Thank god for adrenaline and proper hydration/fueling to get me through 26.2 miles.  I crashed HARD on the car ride home.  ANYWAY, did anyone else have a similar experience in the past or this weekend?  Any recommendations on how to deal with this for the future?



When I did the marathon a few years ago I went to bed at 8ish but was dealing with the aftermath of a cold so I started coughing every time I tried to lie down. Took a benadryl, didn't help. Finally stopped coughing when I assembled my pillows so that I was at an angle, but still took a bit to fall asleep after that. I think I ended up getting like 3-4 hours of sleep.  In my case it was a combination of nerves, a bedtime earlier than I'm used to, and being sick. 
Meanwhile, when I did my non-Disney marathon 10 months later, I slept fine the night before.
I don't think it's possible to predict whether or not you'll sleep well before the marathon, which is why its so important to get lots of sleep in the days and weeks leading up to the race.


----------



## xjillianpaige

In line at Joy of Tea and decided to take a moment to pop in and say “Hey, I did it. I ran a marathon.”

Full post with lots of sap coming when I’m back home next week. Congrats to all! Proud of you.


----------



## kps7795

xjillianpaige said:


> In line at Joy of Tea and decided to take a moment to pop in and say “Hey, I did it. I ran a marathon.”
> 
> Full post with lots of sap coming when I’m back home next week. Congrats to all! Proud of you.


You made it down here?  That’s great!


----------



## xjillianpaige

kps7795 said:


> You made it down here?  That’s great!


Yes! My flight was delayed about 2 hours but made it Friday night.


----------



## kps7795

jrsharp21 said:


> I went to the parks each evening and went to bed around 9:30/10pm each night. Getting up at 2am. So about right there with you.


Have you ever watched the Civil War documentary by Ken Burns?  I wish that I had thought about it four hours earlier.  That’s what finally did the trick for me At 11:00.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

jrsharp21 said:


> 50 minutes to get through security


To be expected with medals big enough to set off the detectors in the next concourse…


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Home now, and my cat is running around the living room and rolling around on the carpet.  She's happy   I had Mears effectively no-show and had to take a taxi to the airport.  I will be calling and politely demanding a refund.  And my 10K shirt pilled where I carried my purse   At least I eventually turn my race shirts into a quilt.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

DisneyParrothead said:


> I had Mears effectively no-show and had to take a taxi to the airport.



Were you using the new Mears Connect service?


----------



## rubybutt

AJruns said:


> Writing this from the hot tub pre- massage and pedicure appt, which after sunrise breakfast at Sanaa, is my favorite day-after-marathon treat. I had a great race yesterday (just the 10k and full for me), and hit my goal of not stopping- though much harder mentally this year bc it seemed all my favorite characters were out  My training was horrible so I’m surprised/shocked with how good this felt, especially in comparison to 2020 when my training was ideal. I think the weather and earlier start made a huge difference for me over that last one, but I was  in a funny mental state yesterday. I’m not really a time person, so PRing by 15 minutes hasn’t meant as much to me as the achievement of finishing 2020. I’ll take an easier feeling run and better weather any day over the misery I felt 2 years ago, but I’ll always remember that run as one of the proudest physical achievements of my life, even though it was slower than 2019. Still thrilled with the day, though I was also frustrated with the extra mileage (26.56 for me). I expect it, but it was just demoralizing to have my watch beep when the mile marker wasn’t even in sight. Walking has always helped me recover, so my park time yesterday was great for a couple reasons. Off to DHS this afternoon, have a great time at Epcot!


Do you get a discount on the pedicure from the missing toenails?


----------



## DisneyParrothead

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Were you using the new Mears Connect service?


Yup.  They said their technology assigned the wrong bus and gave me a refund.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

avondale said:


> Yes, you were on the verge of having big problems.  Chills when it is hot out is a unambiguous warning sign.  And you definitely sweated out a lot of salt.  If you're planning to do long races in the future, you'll have to try to plan better for this.  You may be a particularly heavy sweater or saltier sweater, or perhaps not as heat acclimated.
> 
> Glad you are OK now and you finished!



What was strange was that I didn't start to feel this way until I sat down on the bus. I felt fine on the course. Well, I may be playing fast and loose with the word "fine" here but I felt pretty ok considering the circumstances. I don't think I tend to sweat much more than average, but I have come to realize that I must not have hydrated enough. I guess it just didn't hit me until after the race was over. Next time I'll carry water with me, and maybe something salty. This was my first marathon and I've got a lot to learn, so it's a good thing I have this community!


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> I'm hoping that others here can make me feel a little better about an important pre-race aspect that absolutely surprised me:  SLEEP!  I got into bed at 6:30 after taking a Melatonin thinking that I would all asleep by 7:00 and be good to go for the marathon after a nice 7 hours of sleep.  8:00...9:00...10:00 passed and I'm freaking out.  I couldn't fall asleep until 11:00 and ended up with only three hours of sleep before my first freaking marathon!?!  Thank god for adrenaline and proper hydration/fueling to get me through 26.2 miles.  I crashed HARD on the car ride home.  ANYWAY, did anyone else have a similar experience in the past or this weekend?  Any recommendations on how to deal with this for the future?



I never sleep well the night before a marathon. The pre-race anxiety of everything from "what if my 3 alarms don't work and I miss the start" to "what am I doing and who exactly thought this was a good idea" conspire to make sleep shallow and fitful, at best. From what I've gathered, it's a pretty common occurrence, though, and the best recommendations I've found are to focus on getting a solid night's sleep the previous night so that the poor sleep on race night don't impact your performance.


----------



## Sleepy425

Congrats to all the runners this weekend!!!
I didn’t make it to the meet up at the 10k, but wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone who encouraged my boys on the course. And especially those who calmed their nerves about being swept. They completed their first 10k (with no sign of the balloon ladies) and my younger son is now itching to be 18 so he can run Dopey


----------



## Sleepy425

@stitchsnk kudos for pumping during a race! I pumped for quite a while and know how it is, I can't imagine taking the time to do it during a race!


----------



## Tall Todd

opusone said:


> Thanks all for the fun meet ups over the past few days and the Goof Troop marathon!!  It was good to see everyone, and I look forward to more adventures in the future!
> 
> ETA: hope the DATW crew is still standing at this point.
> 
> TSA check lines at MCO were still pretty long this afternoon… it took my daughter about 45 minutes to get through (only about 5 minutes for me in the Pre-Check line)


They were feeling no pain at The Rose and Crown...


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> I'm hoping that others here can make me feel a little better about an important pre-race aspect that absolutely surprised me:  SLEEP!  I got into bed at 6:30 after taking a Melatonin thinking that I would all asleep by 7:00 and be good to go for the marathon after a nice 7 hours of sleep.  8:00...9:00...10:00 passed and I'm freaking out.  I couldn't fall asleep until 11:00 and ended up with only three hours of sleep before my first freaking marathon!?!  Thank god for adrenaline and proper hydration/fueling to get me through 26.2 miles.  I crashed HARD on the car ride home.  ANYWAY, did anyone else have a similar experience in the past or this weekend?  Any recommendations on how to deal with this for the future?


I slept poorly the night before driving down, and then had difficulty getting to bed before 10 or 11 each night that I was there. So I’ve spent the last five days running on 2 1/2 to 4 hours of sleep.


DisneyParrothead said:


> Home now, and my cat is running around the living room and rolling around on the carpet.  She's happy   I had Mears effectively no-show and had to take a taxi to the airport.  I will be calling and politely demanding a refund.  And my 10K shirt pilled where I carried my purse   At least I eventually turn my race shirts into a quilt.


A moisture wicking quilt?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Tall Todd said:


> They were feeling no pain at The Rose and Crown...


I enjoyed dinner there last night. Walked up with no reservation, but they had a table open, so I enjoyed some fish and chips, a Scotch egg, and a toffee cake. (I was hungry)


----------



## zfletch74

1GoldenSun said:


> What was strange was that I didn't start to feel this way until I sat down on the bus. I felt fine on the course. Well, I may be playing fast and loose with the word "fine" here but I felt pretty ok considering the circumstances. I don't think I tend to sweat much more than average, but I have come to realize that I must not have hydrated enough. I guess it just didn't hit me until after the race was over. Next time I'll carry water with me, and maybe something salty. This was my first marathon and I've got a lot to learn, so it's a good thing I have this community!



I'm a huge proponent of Tailwind.  I started carrying a hydration pack with a water/tailwind mixture during my long runs and races and it has worked wonders during and after.


----------



## jmasgat

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m still torn. I know I made the best choice for the future but those pesky thoughts in the back of my mind still pop up and make me think myself a quitter.



Yeah, I think it's inevitable in any situation that we second guess ourselves.  I finished this marathon undertrained and recovering from injury (sssshhhhh, don't tell my GP and sports med docs) in 5:25--a personal worst by over 90 minutes.  while I was out there, I told myself "you've made it farther than you expected, don't feel bad if you have to run/walk or just plain walk" and I was okay with finishing then.  But now, I'm disappointed. It's irrational, but it happens.



kps7795 said:


> I'm hoping that others here can make me feel a little better about an important pre-race aspect that absolutely surprised me:  SLEEP!  I got into bed at 6:30 after taking a Melatonin thinking that I would all asleep by 7:00 and be good to go for the marathon after a nice 7 hours of sleep.  8:00...9:00...10:00 passed and I'm freaking out.  I couldn't fall asleep until 11:00 and ended up with only three hours of sleep before my first freaking marathon!?!  Thank god for adrenaline and proper hydration/fueling to get me through 26.2 miles.  I crashed HARD on the car ride home.  ANYWAY, did anyone else have a similar experience in the past or this weekend?  Any recommendations on how to deal with this for the future?



Make peace with the fact that you may not sleep, but amazingly you will make it through.  I sleep poorly away from home, and on this trip could have run Dopey with how poorly I slept and how early I woke up Fri/Sat/Sun, but somehow, it doesn't seem to hurt.  It's not that I don't try, but your brain & body tend to do what they want!



Sleepy425 said:


> and my younger son is now itching to be 18 so he can run Dopey



I saw a kid at MK still in his Dopey bib on Saturday and if he was 13 I would be surprised.  I don't know how he managed to get the bib, but he was most definitely not 18.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

For those who had asked about my car, it looks like the transmission had been overfilled, leading to aeration and venting of fluid. But the Ford dealership in Cordele checked it out and sent me on my way no charge (!) and I got home uneventfully. 
Great meeting you guys. A little sore this morning, but getting around ok and thinking about finding a half for a PR. Not sure if I’ll do another Dopey, but I’ll be on an accomplishment-high for quite a while after this one.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

zfletch74 said:


> I'm a huge proponent of Tailwind.  I started carrying a hydration pack with a water/tailwind mixture during my long runs and races and it has worked wonders during and after.


The Powerade for most of the stops seemed watered down, or maybe that’s just the blue flavor, but at the stop coming out of AK it tasted salty. Was that batch doctored?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

SheHulk said:


> Me too. If I wait, then my appetite is trashed. If I eat something right away, I can continue to eat. Probably a blood sugar thing, once you get too low, you're sick from it.
> Incidentally the guy right in front of me in the corral Sunday had a gallon-sized baggie with 2 peanut butter sandwiches in it. Just kind of jammed into his fuel belt. That was some galaxy-brain stuff and I was very jealous. Not that I'm doing this again, but if I did, I'd rely less on gels and more on real food, it seems to agree with me better. DH and DS met me outside HS on Sunday with a croissant and it was exactly what I needed at that point.


Hmm, sounds like an Uncrustable might be just the thing.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> The Powerade for most of the stops seemed watered down, or maybe that’s just the blue flavor, but at the stop coming out of AK it tasted salty. Was that batch doctored?



The Powerade on the course has always been mix (as far as I can tell) and can vary wildly depending on who measured and shook it up.


----------



## LilyJC

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> The Powerade for most of the stops seemed watered down, or maybe that’s just the blue flavor, but at the stop coming out of AK it tasted salty. Was that batch doctored?



Eww, yes, I noticed the same thing with my last sip.


----------



## opusone

Barca33Runner said:


> The Powerade on the course has always been mix (as far as I can tell) and can vary wildly depending on who measured and shook it up.


Yes, it was definitely a powder mix this year for the Powerade as I took two cups at the same stop towards the end of the marathon, and the first one was super, super concentrated while the second was extremely watered down.  Most other stops seemed to have the mixture within an acceptable range, although there was still some variation of concentration.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Just got back from Magic Kingdom. My feet are a disaster. I have blisters on the soles of both of my feet (several on the ball area, one on the heel). I am feeling very disheartened because these foot problems (I have so many) are the plague of all of my goals.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Disney Enchantment may fall short of Happily Ever After on every level (imo, anyway); but, darn, if I don’t get all the feels watching a fireworks show at MK regardless.

Castle was looking mighty nice tonight as well:


----------



## Marebear_runs

Disney at Heart said:


> Anybody have bus problems today? Because we were in the last corral, we didn’t get on the bus until 3:00 (usually on the 1st bus) from Beach Club! For the first time for us, the bus driver went to the wrong place! She took us to where busses picked up after the race, right beside the All Star pick-up sign. The CM’s turned her around to take us to Epcot for regular security/walk to corrals, but then we got held up in traffic, so it took a LONG time to get off at the runner drop off. We didn’t make the meet up, but had plenty of time for security, portas, hike to our corral. We still waited for over an hour before our s6 corral started. I was actually grateful for the “getting lost,” because, at least for a while, I was warm and off my feet in a nice seat! Now, how can I get on the “lost” bus tomorrow?


I was on that bus from Beach Club too!  I was stressing out but it did end up being nice in the end.


----------



## garneska

jmasgat said:


> Yeah, I think it's inevitable in any situation that we second guess ourselves.  I finished this marathon undertrained and recovering from injury (sssshhhhh, don't tell my GP and sports med docs) in 5:25--a personal worst by over 90 minutes.  while I was out there, I told myself "you've made it farther than you expected, don't feel bad if you have to run/walk or just plain walk" and I was okay with finishing then.  *But now, I'm disappointed. It's irrational, but it happens*.


I feel you on this. Am quite disappointed but you saw me at mile 25 there was no way I was going faster.  Sunday I could barely lift my left leg, right knee was swollen and could barely bend it.  Monday I could pick that left leg up about a third of the way and bend the right knee some.  I am hoping things continue to get better. I see my PT on monday.  But yeah still disappointed.


----------



## matt and beth

jrsharp21 said:


> 50 minutes to get through security


Arent they great? Flown out of a lot busier airports and none of them are that bad.  Difference is they cram everyone into that tiny little security screening and leave multiple screening lanes closed.  Locals officials need to demand more.  Unacceptable


----------



## xjillianpaige

The medals are chipping  so disappointing.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

xjillianpaige said:


> The medals are chipping  so disappointing.


For the ride home, I wrapped each medal in its matching shirt


----------



## hotblooded

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> For the ride home, I wrapped each medal in its matching shirt


Choose your own adventure: chipped medals or pilled shirts.


----------



## hotblooded

lookingforsunshine said:


> Just got back from Magic Kingdom. My feet are a disaster. I have blisters on the soles of both of my feet (several on the ball area, one on the heel). I am feeling very disheartened because these foot problems (I have so many) are the plague of all of my goals.


Do you run with body glide on your feet or any other blister aid?


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Got through MCO security in <10 minutes this morning. Good thing we came early though… the Starbucks line was extra long 

We had a great time, but for the first time I’m really ready to go home. We had 2 very, very unpleasant/rude CM interactions this weekend and it’s time to take a break for a while I think.


----------



## NewYKRunner

xjillianpaige said:


> The medals are chipping  so disappointing.


I noticed that on that medal and one more after wearing all 6 only right after the race and holding them at times while waking to try to prevent that. I was cautious as my wife was losing all the yellow colouring on her 10k medal from 2020. The coating on the marathon medal does not adhere well, you can easily scratch it with your fingernail.


----------



## fatmanatee

Hadn’t looked closely since dropping it off at the hotel but yeah my marathon medal is chipped here and there too. I don’t think there’s a way around it, particularly if you did Goofy/Dopey and wore them all post-race. Had to carry the snack box, two drink bottles, a banana, and the hat so I really didn’t have my mind on protecting any of the medals.


----------



## Baloo in MI

All fun has to come to an end at some point.  DD2 and I made our way to MCO early this morning and now are waiting to board our plane.

Been good weekend, semi happy with my Marathon time, faster than 2020 but not my goal time.  Room for improvement.  I am happy with how quickly I have recovered.  Going to take it slow for the next week, but then plan to ramp back up to get ready for Spring Surprise Weekend.

Had a great time with family. Such a joy to walk the 5K with all of them and struggled to keep up with my DD1 in the Half! We really enjoyed our first DVC stay, absolutely loved Wilderness Lodge! I could get used to this!

Eyes firmly set on Dopey 2023 and a stronger marathon!


----------



## jrsharp21

xjillianpaige said:


> The medals are chipping  so disappointing.



I wrapped mine up in one of the hotel towels and put in on my carry on. But I also noticed chipping on one of them.


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone know if I add Memory Maker to my AP now will I be able to download all my race pics or did I need to do that before MW?


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Thoughts on the expedited starting of the marathon?

I noticed it was ~5:15 when I started near the back of S4 and had told spectators that it would be after 5:30.  Did not think anything of the missing waves until after the race.  The first 4 miles were crazy miserable and crowded and I was having bad thoughts about RD because of course crowding, weaving around others, running on grass median, and dark sections.  Then after that was able to run at pace from mile 5 on.  Mile 1 and 2 were slowest miles and do not think I could have done anything about it.

Afterwards, I did appreciate the 20 minutes less of waiting around on my feet at the beginning and not being on the course for an additional 20 minutes at the end when the heat was picking up.  So I think I would take the quicker start, and especially if RD put a little effort into placing runners properly then things would be better.


----------



## SheHulk

WhereInFlorida said:


> Thoughts on the expedited starting of the marathon?
> 
> I noticed it was ~5:15 when I started near the back of S4 and had told spectators that it would be after 5:30.  Did not think anything of the missing waves until after the race.  The first 4 miles were crazy miserable and crowded and I was having bad thoughts about RD because of course crowding, weaving around others, running on grass median, and dark sections.  Then after that was able to run at pace from mile 5 on.  Mile 1 and 2 were slowest miles and do not think I could have done anything about it.
> 
> Afterwards, I did appreciate the 20 minutes less of waiting around on my feet at the beginning and not being on the course for an additional 20 minutes at the end when the heat was picking up.  So I think I would take the quicker start, and especially if RD put a little effort into placing runners properly then things would be better.


OMG I was thinking exactly the same thing about the crowding early on!!!! Was thinking I will never do another rD race again (aside from Princess which i am already signed up for lol). I started in S5. I couldn't believe how slow my first 4 miles were! Yes I stopped for a bathroom break in Epcot but there was no line or anything. My mood got much better once we hit the more open road. 

Warning: negative rD content: I was actually one of the people in the PoT thread (maybe the only one) arguing that it's fine that they did away with PoT for anyone slower than a 4 hr marathon because nobody runs the pace they say they are going to run anyway. But boy howdy I underestimated how many people would just say they are going to do a < 5hr marathon, get released early, and then just walk or mostly walk. I have zero problems with people walking, I mean that sincerely, do your race, but just own it please and start toward the back. That, coupled with the quick release, was not ideal. I hate to be a Negative Nancy, but I don't think I'm running another rD race without a PoT. That was nuts.

It's a tradeoff. Yes we got out earlier but a few minutes would have been shaved off the early parts of the race, if we had more space. Also they didn't release fireworks as often for the start, it seemed? Like the first few sendoffs and then that's it? I don't even really care about fireworks but I noticed it.


----------



## hauntedcity

Disney at Heart said:


> Anybody have bus problems today? Because we were in the last corral, we didn’t get on the bus until 3:00 (usually on the 1st bus) from Beach Club! For the first time for us, the bus driver went to the wrong place! She took us to where busses picked up after the race, right beside the All Star pick-up sign. The CM’s turned her around to take us to Epcot for regular security/walk to corrals, but then we got held up in traffic, so it took a LONG time to get off at the runner drop off. We didn’t make the meet up, but had plenty of time for security, portas, hike to our corral. We still waited for over an hour before our s6 corral started. I was actually grateful for the “getting lost,” because, at least for a while, I was warm and off my feet in a nice seat! Now, how can I get on the “lost” bus tomorrow?



A few years ago, I had a bus driver head to the wrong PARK.  We were heading towards the backstage areas of Magic Kingdom, before I finally went up the front, and tried to direct the driver to turn around.  The driver didn't believe me at first, but finally realized we were in the wrong area entirely.  I got them to the right road, and we ended up with a lovely (and long) tour of Disney World, before finally making it to Epcot.


----------



## camaker

WhereInFlorida said:


> Thoughts on the expedited starting of the marathon?
> 
> I noticed it was ~5:15 when I started near the back of S4 and had told spectators that it would be after 5:30.  Did not think anything of the missing waves until after the race.  The first 4 miles were crazy miserable and crowded and I was having bad thoughts about RD because of course crowding, weaving around others, running on grass median, and dark sections.  Then after that was able to run at pace from mile 5 on.  Mile 1 and 2 were slowest miles and do not think I could have done anything about it.
> 
> Afterwards, I did appreciate the 20 minutes less of waiting around on my feet at the beginning and not being on the course for an additional 20 minutes at the end when the heat was picking up.  So I think I would take the quicker start, and especially if RD put a little effort into placing runners properly then things would be better.



I thought it was great that they released the corrals more quickly given the forecast. Anything to reduce exposure to the heat at the end of the race was welcome. Unfortunately, there was a price that had to be paid for that in course congestion.

I’m curious as to what you think rD should be doing to better place runners properly. In my mind, after many race weekends, incorrect placement of runners is a problem with runner ethics, not rD. They’re a very very small organization with limited ability to check proof of time and many runners are doing their first organized races and wouldn’t have proof of time even if it were extended throughout the field.

“Corral hopping”, cheating on proof of time, and outright lying about estimated paces have always been an issue. Many runners prioritize their own ability to get course photos and/or cover for their lack of training over all else. I don’t know how rD is supposed to police this and I think they’ve done a pretty good job, all things considered, of at least trying to get the races off on the right foot by spreading things out with the mini-waves, Sunday’s marathon notwithstanding.

Don’t get me wrong, rD is far from perfect, but I don’t know how much more they can do on this issue with the resources they have, and would not like to see the jump in race prices if they really wanted to crack down and throw resources at the issue.


----------



## NewYKRunner

SheHulk said:


> OMG I was thinking exactly the same thing about the crowding early on!!!! Was thinking I will never do another rD race again (aside from Princess which i am already signed up for lol). I started in S5. I couldn't believe how slow my first 4 miles were! Yes I stopped for a bathroom break in Epcot but there was no line or anything. My mood got much better once we hit the more open road.
> 
> Warning: negative rD content: I was actually one of the people in the PoT thread (maybe the only one) arguing that it's fine that they did away with PoT for anyone slower than a 4 hr marathon because nobody runs the pace they say they are going to run anyway. But boy howdy I underestimated how many people would just say they are going to do a < 5hr marathon, get released early, and then just walk or mostly walk. I have zero problems with people walking, I mean that sincerely, do your race, but just own it please and start toward the back. That, coupled with the quick release, was not ideal. I hate to be a Negative Nancy, but I don't think I'm running another rD race without a PoT. That was nuts.
> 
> It's a tradeoff. Yes we got out earlier but a few minutes would have been shaved off the early parts of the race, if we had more space. Also they didn't release fireworks as often for the start, it seemed? Like the first few sendoffs and then that's it? I don't even really care about fireworks but I noticed it.


I was in S3 and fairly close to the front. I was surprised how many people ahead of me were walking after only a minute or two after starting. 
Side note:  my buddy was in S1 and was touching the front barrier before the marathon. He’s been training hard since my wife challenged him to do Dopey 2020 and has his eyes on Boston. He was pretty psyched about that position.


----------



## camaker

NewYKRunner said:


> I was in S3 and fairly close to the front. I was surprised how many people ahead of me were walking after only a minute or two after starting.



A LOT of runners at rD use the Galloway run/walk program, so it’s pretty common to see them hit a walk break after 60-120 sec of running.  The ones that get me are the people walking from the start of the race and not doing anything to clear the starting line.


----------



## HangWithMerida

SheHulk said:


> Warning: negative rD content: I was actually one of the people in the PoT thread (maybe the only one) arguing that it's fine that they did away with PoT for anyone slower than a 4 hr marathon because nobody runs the pace they say they are going to run anyway. But boy howdy I underestimated how many people would just say they are going to do a < 5hr marathon, get released early, and then just walk or mostly walk. I have zero problems with people walking, I mean that sincerely, do your race, but just own it please and start toward the back. That, coupled with the quick release, was not ideal. I hate to be a Negative Nancy, but I don't think I'm running another rD race without a PoT. That was nuts.



Absolutely! I don’t typically stop for characters but am not quite fast enough to get into the POT corrals so my average pace is quite a bit faster than a lot of the people I end up starting with. It was within reach before they moved it for these most recent runs. I have only done the HM at W&D weekend and even with the smaller crowds, there is a lot of weaving and very slow running for a couple of miles. During W&D, the people I was talking to were targeting a 15 min pace and were in the same corral where I estimated a 9:50 pace. I guess they said they would be faster to get into an earlier corral, and I doubt they were the only ones. I was placed where I should have been based on my estimated pace. I imagine that is amplified at MW and would LOVE to be able to get a POT for Dopey next year. But, I think it is out of reach with the POT cutoff of end of September. That basically leaves me this current racing season and I doubt I can shave enough time off my HM to meet the marathon time requirement. Maybe over a couple of years I could get there. Once this race season is over it will be too hot to realistically expect I can run fast enough to get new PRs. I am going to have to mentally prepare for the mega slow starts being a part of my MW experience And may even build that into my plan so I don’t get frustrated with back of the pack starts.


----------



## HangWithMerida

camaker said:


> The ones that get me are the people walking from the start of the race and not doing anything to clear the starting line.



Yes, this! The start is busy anyway then you have random walkers in the middle of the road as wave after wave are trying to get onto the course. Let’s be generous and assume that you can run the pace intended for that corral but are injured - move the walking to the edge, for the love of Mickey!!


----------



## jrsharp21

I was in the middle of S2 on Sunday and there were a bunch of people who were walking right from the start. Don't know what the solution is, but was thinking maybe a separate side corral with in the starting group for people planning to walk right away? That way they are still in the same starting group but are already moved to the side for the people who are planning to run from the first step.


----------



## Sara W

SheHulk said:


> Warning: negative rD content: I was actually one of the people in the PoT thread (maybe the only one) arguing that it's fine that they did away with PoT for anyone slower than a 4 hr marathon because nobody runs the pace they say they are going to run anyway. But boy howdy I underestimated how many people would just say they are going to do a < 5hr marathon, get released early, and then just walk or mostly walk. I have zero problems with people walking, I mean that sincerely, do your race, but just own it please and start toward the back. That, coupled with the quick release, was not ideal. I hate to be a Negative Nancy, but I don't think I'm running another rD race without a PoT. That was nuts.


I was a bit upset about this, I would like there to be POT for 4:30 and below. I got there super-early to start near the front of S3 in order to try to avoid the crowds I had to run through at W&D (I was pretty close to the front). I made friends with 2 ladies while waiting for the start. I finished in 4:06, sat down for a bit at the finish, had a beer, went to the merchandise tent, texted family and friends, took more pictures, took the bus back to the Swan with a stop at Boardwalk first. I walked through the Swan and back out to the course to cheer on runners. After about 10 minutes of cheering I saw the faster of the 2 ladies I met that morning run by. 

Oh, and I remembered a previous post about snot and coughing during races when a guy blew a snot rocket on the tight path in early morning Epcot and it hit my knee. It was disgusting and I told him I wasn’t happy about it.


----------



## HangWithMerida

Sara W said:


> Oh, and I remembered a previous post about snot and coughing during races when a guy blew a snot rocket on the tight path in early morning Epcot and it hit my knee. It was disgusting and I told him I wasn’t happy about it.



I wish there was a vomit reaction for this. OMG that’s disgusting!!


----------



## hauntedcity

HangWithMerida said:


> I wish there was a vomit reaction for this. OMG that’s disgusting!!


----------



## NewYKRunner

Sara W said:


> I was a bit upset about this, I would like there to be POT for 4:30 and below. I got there super-early to start near the front of S3 in order to try to avoid the crowds I had to run through at W&D (I was pretty close to the front). I made friends with 2 ladies while waiting for the start. I finished in 4:06, sat down for a bit at the finish, had a beer, went to the merchandise tent, texted family and friends, took more pictures, took the bus back to the Swan with a stop at Boardwalk first. I walked through the Swan and back out to the course to cheer on runners. After about 10 minutes of cheering I saw the faster of the 2 ladies I met that morning run by.
> 
> Oh, and I remembered a previous post about snot and coughing during races when a guy blew a snot rocket on the tight path in early morning Epcot and it hit my knee. It was disgusting and I told him I wasn’t happy about it.


4:30 would be perfect for PoT. I finished around 445 Sunday. I also agree with the snot rockets, heard it a lot and they were rarely considerate enough to see if anybody was nearby.


----------



## fatmanatee

I think the next six months are just going to be really overwhelming for RD employees but having a more extensive PoT system would def help with corral issues. There’s not much you can do other than that, I was seeing people from groups 5 and 6 jumping into 3 and it was kind of a bummer.

Weirdly, for all my gripes about RD being overwhelmed, the event went on pretty nicely, all things considered. No issues with the races aside from occasional bottlenecks. Fuel stations and medical tents were well staffed. Just a very solid race weekend at a tough time.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Whew, what a fun 4 days! I'm typically quiet and 95% invisible on this forum, but I feel like I know so many of you from your helpful comments and commentary over the past several months. Thank you, thank you, thank you to all of you for inspiring me to complete my second Dopey! You all rock!

Also, not sure if the race volunteers visit this forum, but I'm constantly amazed at how nice, friendly, and encouraging they all are! They definitely gave me energy with their words during the marathon. I tried to tell them thank you at every water stop but sometimes I was drinking/choking/gagging on blue nastiness so the words wouldn't come out, lol.

Random Question 1: My Pinocchio, Joy, and Sadness pics from the 5k never showed up. Did anyone else get them?

Random Question 2: Did anyone get a pic of the Mile 13 marker in the half marathon? I have a pic of ever mile marker from every race except that one.

Hope to maybe come out of my shell in 2023 and actually try to meet some of you!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

SheHulk said:


> I have zero problems with people walking, I mean that sincerely, do your race, but just own it please and start toward the back.





camaker said:


> I’m curious as to what you think rD should be doing to better place runners properly. In my mind, after many race weekends, incorrect placement of runners is a problem with runner ethics, not rD.


I was in S6 as I should have been, and I actually wonder if the expedited starts will help with people giving inaccurate time estimates over time. Because the start was so expedited, people who were in earlier corrals had less “wiggle room” than typical. As a person in S6, I appreciated the quicker start for sure as it was less waiting around. Although it was sad not to be able to watch/hear the pre-race stuff on marathon morning.


----------



## rundisfan

[QUOTE="stitchsnk, post: 63667025,

Also, maybe TMI but useful for the future moms out there- I ran the marathon while still a breastfeeding mama. Since husband and baby were back home, I pumped before the race, pumped once during, and immediately after. It wasn’t glamorous and I sure don’t want to do that again, but it is doable!!
[/QUOTE]

Out of curiousity, where did you stop mid-race? I might have to do this next year


----------



## azrivest

HangWithMerida said:


> I wish there was a vomit reaction for this. OMG that’s disgusting!!



Agreed. Ugh.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

hotblooded said:


> Do you run with body glide on your feet or any other blister aid?


I tape the bottom of my feet with blister tape or moleskine. I used moleskine this weekend and that might have been my error. Should have stuck with the tape (although on a recent long run the tape was pulling on my foot weird and gave me a muscle knot).


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> If you're going to attempt another marathon or even a half-marathon (which I think that you definitely should FWIW!), I would recommend researching and doing a sweat test.  From my research and understanding (@DopeyBadger could probably enlighten all of us with his information and knowledge base), you should be hydrating A LOT more than one drink every mile.  Speaking personally, I am a very heavy sweater so I would be seriously dehydrated if I hadn't been drinking every 1/3 mile mile or so.



The research is mixed and I don't believe there is a consensus on the methodology of drinking fluids during a marathon.  One of the most common suggestions is to drink to thirst.  Ultimately, I think it's a mix of do what you did in training, learn what your individual needs are, and then be willing to adjust on race day.

For anecdotal information, here is my consumption rate on an hourly basis for a Marathon (including carbs, electrolyte, and caffeine information):

15 min prior to start: 17oz of Maurten 320
Per hr consumption:
Water = 40oz/hr (estimated 3 oz per cup and 13 cups if racing)
Calories = 373/hr
Sodium = 646mg/hr
Carbs = 93g/hr
Potassium = 145mg/hr
Magnesium = 14mg/hr
Calcium = 40mg/hr
Caffiene = 66mg/hr

So in a 3 hour marathon, I estimated I drink about 137oz of water.  That's about 1.07 gallons or 4.05 liters.  I tend to be on the high side of things.



SheHulk said:


> Warning: negative rD content: I was actually one of the people in the PoT thread (maybe the only one) arguing that it's fine that they did away with PoT for anyone slower than a 4 hr marathon because nobody runs the pace they say they are going to run anyway. But boy howdy I underestimated how many people would just say they are going to do a < 5hr marathon, get released early, and then just walk or mostly walk. I have zero problems with people walking, I mean that sincerely, do your race, but just own it please and start toward the back. That, coupled with the quick release, was not ideal. I hate to be a Negative Nancy, but I don't think I'm running another rD race without a PoT. That was nuts.





camaker said:


> “Corral hopping”, cheating on proof of time, and outright lying about estimated paces have always been an issue. Many runners prioritize their own ability to get course photos and/or cover for their lack of training over all else. I don’t know how rD is supposed to police this and I think they’ve done a pretty good job, all things considered, of at least trying to get the races off on the right foot by spreading things out with the mini-waves, Sunday’s marathon notwithstanding.



I definitely think there's a fine balance.  Like @camaker said, "Corral jumping" is always going to exist.  How much cheating on POT occurs is an unknown, but I would venture to guess it's quite low.  So it simply comes down to whether runDisney wants to collect more submissions of POT, but never really check them (what I had always assumed was the case pre-2022) or go with the idea of collecting a smaller number of POT submissions because of tougher standards, and then actually check them.  For me, why not a little of both?  

I have been an advocate that the POT standards be lessened instead of strengthened.  I'd personally like to see them move the standards from a 2:45 to a 3:00 or 3:15 HM, instead of a 2:00 HM (or in the case of the M instead of 4hrs I'd do 6 hrs).  In that case, you'll get more submissions.  I think you say you'll check them, and if they're falsified, you go to the back.  But in reality, you still only check the sub-2 submissions to ensure the first one or two corrals have a majority of appropriately placed runners.  I believe the vast majority of runners won't submit falsified data when there's the threat of being put in the last corral.  When it comes to an estimated drop-down method where there is no verification, then people are more willing to choose something that may be potentially faster than they'd ever be able to do.  Because with the simple drop-down there is no information to prove otherwise.  I personally don't see it as the same level of false information.

Now, the flip side is the new runners that don't yet have a POT for even a 3:00-3:15 HM.  In a normal year, race registration is 8 months in advance of the race.  It would seem to me that it's not unreasonable to do a 10k within that time period if you have a strong desire not to be in the last corral as a new runner.  Certainly there will be those who are unable to do it within that time period, but I would think the vast majority of runners that want to, could.  Same goes for a M.  It's not an unreasonable expectation to do a 10 mile or HM before a M.  Maybe even lessen the standard to a 10k if you felt strong enough (potentially with a massive hit on the race equivalency calculator).

There were two factors that would make the 2022 M course seem more congested than a normal year.  First, they released the entire field in about half the time.  So that means in essence the density of the runners doubled.  At times it would feel like a field of 32,000 runners instead of a field of 16,000 runners.  So for every open space that would have been there in a rate release over 60 min, you now have a person in that spot.  So new POT standards or not, that's going to make things way way more congested.

Second, 2022 was a clear outlier in terms of distribution of runners across the corrals than the three previous races when the POT standard was 5:30. 



From 2018-2020, about 42-45% had a POT of 5:30 or faster.  That means 55-58% of the field did not have a POT, and where seeded in the last three corrals.  In what was the 4:00-4:30 corral in 2018-2020 (Corral C) there was about 10-12% of the field.

Compare that to 2022.  A total of 70% of the field submitted a 5:30 or faster (compared to the previous 42-45%).  Only 30% of the field chose 5:30 or slower.  In what was the 4:00-4:30 corral in 2018-2020 (Corral C), but was s3 for 2022 there was about 27% of the field.  The 2022 numbers are rough and based on some assumptions, so don't take them as completely fact.  But they're generally close to reality.

So the runners were overall released in a more dense manner (30 min release time) and there was clearly an influx of runners in the top corrals based on estimated finish times.



lookingforsunshine said:


> I was in S6 as I should have been, and I actually wonder if the expedited starts will help with people giving inaccurate time estimates over time. Because the start was so expedited, people who were in earlier corrals had less “wiggle room” than typical.



I think two things will actually drive it as an opposite effect.  Similar to what we saw when comparing 2018 to 2019.  You can see in the data that F, G, and H were reasonably even in 2018.  But in 2019 and 2020 there was a huge swing towards submitting a 5:30 estimate.  Presumably for more time on the course.  Because moving from having 10% less of the field ahead of you means an extra six minutes of start time (roughly) versus the balloon ladies.  You could gain as much as 10-15 min or so depending on placement within the corral.

So after people's experience in 2022, I think you'll see more runners say, "Well in 2022 I put the appropriate time of a 5:30, but then I was seeded in s6 behind 70% of the field when in 2018-2020 I was closer to the top 45% of the field if I started at the front of the corral.  So I'm just going to fudge my estimate just like what seems like everyone else is doing."  Just a hunch though based on past rD data.

Second, if a person who was suppose to have a 30 min buffer being the 50th percentile starter, goes to a 15 min buffer as the 50th percentile starter, I don't think they'll be inclined to put a more accurate estimate and put an even slower submission.  That would mean they'd now have a smaller buffer than the 15 min they saw in 2022.  They're more likely to put an even faster submission to increase their buffer time.


----------



## Tall Todd

And just like that I booked a room for Princess '23 and am actively thinking about logistics needed for Dopey '24.


----------



## fatmanatee

PeppercornElvis said:


> Whew, what a fun 4 days! I'm typically quiet and 95% invisible on this forum, but I feel like I know so many of you from your helpful comments and commentary over the past several months. Thank you, thank you, thank you to all of you for inspiring me to complete my second Dopey! You all rock!
> 
> Also, not sure if the race volunteers visit this forum, but I'm constantly amazed at how nice, friendly, and encouraging they all are! They definitely gave me energy with their words during the marathon. I tried to tell them thank you at every water stop but sometimes I was drinking/choking/gagging on blue nastiness so the words wouldn't come out, lol.
> 
> Random Question 1: My Pinocchio, Joy, and Sadness pics from the 5k never showed up. Did anyone else get them?
> 
> Random Question 2: Did anyone get a pic of the Mile 13 marker in the half marathon? I have a pic of ever mile marker from every race except that one.
> 
> Hope to maybe come out of my shell in 2023 and actually try to meet some of you!


I can answer part of the first question, i stopped for Joy and that photo came through.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Starting corrals:  IMHO, the answer is that RD accept PoTs other than the single cutoff.  As noted, the latter corrals had a mix of runners with paces from 10-min miles to 16-min miles.  Adding some granularity (in theory) would help.  I can't hit their PoT cutoffs, but I could (for instance) prove an 11-min mile in a half.  One would think that this might cut down on some of the lying.  And if I'm reading things correctly, it looks like the RD policy is also one of "if you want an earlier corral, join our running club and pay for moving up".  If that's the case, they should just say so, because right now it looks like they are accepting some claimed PoTs and ignoring others.  The Peachtree Roadrace application lets you submit a PoT from a certified race and that puts most of the runners in order from faster to slower.  With 60K people, there is still some cheating, but for the most part it keeps from having many walkers in front of you.

Medals:  I didn't notice any chipping, even with one medal bouncing off the pavement as I tried to juggle all the post-race stuff and my hands weren't working well. Got lucky on that.  I like the idea of tucking a plastic grocery bag into the belt for post race items.  I thought the squeeze bottles were go-gurt, but they are apple sauce.  Wish I had known that before I got back home.
I did grab a bit of vegetation and use the stem to wedge behind Oswald to keep him from clinking the whole time I was walking around.   And I really like how they did the Goofy medal.

Snot rocket:  I would have been annoyed if one came near me.  If it had landed on me, there probably would have been a clipping call.  There's no excuse for anything that vile and disgusting. 

Fun facts: I started tracking my training on Aug 1st.  Per the Half-Assed Running Method (TM) I was averaging 10,366 steps per day and 2,532 calories burned per day. 
Over the 4 days of the Dopey, the average was 44,281 steps and 4,329 calories. 
Sunday was 66,206 steps for that day alone.   Just wow.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lookingforsunshine said:


> I tape the bottom of my feet with blister tape or moleskine. I used moleskine this weekend and that might have been my error. Should have stuck with the tape (although on a recent long run the tape was pulling on my foot weird and gave me a muscle knot).


I have some toes that chaff on each other, so I put moleskin on one toe, and bodyglide on the other toe.  My only two blisters are on the bottom of my pinky toes, so I need to remember to put moleskin on those areas next time.  I did the taping and moleskin application right before going to bed.  One less thing to do at 2:30 in the morning.  
I bodyglided all the toes as well as possible and then put on the Injinji's for the marathon, regular socks for the other races.  I neglected to bodyglide under my arms and really felt that on Sunday evening.


----------



## marty3d

PeppercornElvis said:


> Random Question 2: Did anyone get a pic of the Mile 13 marker in the half marathon? I have a pic of ever mile marker from every race except that one.


I have Mile 13 for the half - with no one standing in front! I can send it to you via DM. 

Anyone have Mile Marker 19 for the full? That's the only one I'm missing - I think I was focused on getting to the medical tent for a vaseline stick.


----------



## jrsharp21

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I neglected to bodyglide under my arms and really felt that on Sunday evening.



I have never had chaffing issues under my arms until Saturday. About mile 10 I was like what the heck? Stopped and grabbed vaseline stick and did a quick rub under each arm while running. Sunday I remember before the race to lube up. I went over to the med booth in the meet up area and grabbed several sticks of vaseline. I put it everywhere that day. Much better and another learning moment from this past weekend.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I bodyglided all the toes as well as possible and then put on the Injinji's for the marathon


I just ordered some of those socks, but they were delayed and since I did not get to try them on a long run I opted not to wear them for the race. I don’t know if they will help though because my blisters are on the soles of my feet, not my toes. And I have one on my heel now, too, which has never happened before.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

marty3d said:


> I have Mile 13 for the half - with no one standing in front! I can send it to you via DM.
> 
> Anyone have Mile Marker 19 for the full? That's the only one I'm missing - I think I was focused on getting to the medical tent for a vaseline stick.



I just replied to you via (I think) DM, but I'll be sending Mile Marker 19 your way shortly!


----------



## PeppercornElvis

marty3d said:


> I have Mile 13 for the half - with no one standing in front! I can send it to you via DM.
> 
> Anyone have Mile Marker 19 for the full? That's the only one I'm missing - I think I was focused on getting to the medical tent for a vaseline stick.



And wow, I guess I'm a liar. I just checked and I have Mile Markers 1-18, 20-26 but not 19. How is that possible? I really didn't think I missed one on the marathon. I have Mile Marker 18, then pics of the people holding the veggie joke signs ("Beet Your Best Time"), then a pic with Bullseye the horse, then Mile Marker 20.


----------



## marty3d

PeppercornElvis said:


> And wow, I guess I'm a liar. I just checked and I have Mile Markers 1-17, 20-26 but not 19. How is that possible? I really didn't think I missed one on the marathon. I have Mile Marker 18, then pics of the people holding the veggie joke signs ("Beet Your Best Time"), then a pic with Bullseye the horse, then Mile Marker 20.



No worries! if I recall correctly it was right at a med tent which might have partially obscured it- I saw it - but then stopped at the tent and forgot to take the picture when I left.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lookingforsunshine said:


> I just ordered some of those socks, but they were delayed and since I did not get to try them on a long run I opted not to wear them for the race. I don’t know if they will help though because my blisters are on the soles of my feet, not my toes. And I have one on my heel now, too, which has never happened before.


The Injinjis will feel funny at first, so take a short run or two to get used to them.  A few minutes after I had them on Sunday, I didn't notice them.  I also put on a pair of very thin socks over them because I like to have double-socks for added friction/motion protection, but with that pair of shoes, the second pair needed to be very thin so that my shoes weren't too tight.   As noted, the underside of my pinky toes got blisters, but nothing else on the bottom of toes or foot.  Maybe double-socking will help with the bottom of the feet.
I put a corn pad on the side of my one big toe to keep the second toe from jamming into it (because that one second toe is formed funny) and put a piece of surgical tape around the big toe to hold it into place.   
FWIW, other than the marathon, I manage to run in a single pair of regular socks for 5ks thru half-marathons and no chaffing or blisters.  Go figure.  YMMV. 

As a side note, I have what seems to be Morton's neuroma in my left foot and it has been aggavating me during runs for the last couple of months, and even when just walking around the house.  Amazingly, it made itself known only for a couple of miles early in the half or full and was otherwise a non-factor for the weekend.  Whew.


----------



## GreatLakes

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> The Powerade for most of the stops seemed watered down, or maybe that’s just the blue flavor, but at the stop coming out of AK it tasted salty. Was that batch doctored?



I was a volunteer a few years back filling the sports drink mix.  If rD is anything like that experience you dump either a full or half pouch of mix and then fill the rest with water from a hose so you don't get a lot of consistency.



jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone know if I add Memory Maker to my AP now will I be able to download all my race pics or did I need to do that before MW?



You should be able to add MM after the fact.  I don't know for how long but I suspect Disney makes a lot of money from people that see their photos after the fact and then buy them so I don't see this going away.  Disney doesn't do a lot of saying no to you giving them money.


----------



## fatmanatee

RE: the Powerade mix, I have a big container of Gatorade powder and without fail, every time I mix it up, a lot of the powder ends up at the bottom. You’re just not getting the same consistency as you would with the bottles. So it makes sense that it would be even worse when you’re trying to make it for races.


----------



## MissLiss279

PeppercornElvis said:


> And wow, I guess I'm a liar. I just checked and I have Mile Markers 1-18, 20-26 but not 19. How is that possible? I really didn't think I missed one on the marathon. I have Mile Marker 18, then pics of the people holding the veggie joke signs ("Beet Your Best Time"), then a pic with Bullseye the horse, then Mile Marker 20.





marty3d said:


> No worries! if I recall correctly it was right at a med tent which might have partially obscured it- I saw it - but then stopped at the tent and forgot to take the picture when I left.


I’m thinking 19 was right past the sponges - in the middle of the aid station. I turn off auto-lap on my watch, and manually lap it at each mile marker (to keep each race mile on target). I missed clicking it while I was getting my sponge - so that mile shows long on my Garmin and the next one is short.


----------



## zfletch74

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m thinking 19 was right past the sponges - in the middle of the aid station. I turn off auto-lap on my watch, and manually lap it at each mile marker (to keep each race mile on target). I missed clicking it while I was getting my sponge - so that mile shows long on my Garmin and the next one is short.



I think I recall 19 being on Bear Island right before Western Way (right before sponge station).  My watch was ahead quite a bit and I remember hitting 19 right around the Baloo photo op.

Edit:  Must have been delusional at that point; thinking of the 18 marker.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here's Mile 19 from this youtube video:






Appears to be right in the midst of an aid station like you all remembered.


----------



## Dopey 2020

What a great weekend!
Turns out I beat my previous Dopey times in all four races with a total of 7:28:42 and a bunch of great photos.  Avg pace ~9:14/mile

Pushed even harder on the drive home ~1260 miles, 18 hrs 37 min including 5 stops for some combination of walking, stretching, fuel, or restrooms.  Avg speed ~68 mph

I was pleasantly surprised in that I feel pretty good at work today and even walked a couple miles. Planning on running maybe Saturday...

How is everyone else doing? Hopefully recovery is going well for all.


----------



## MissLiss279

Overall - pretty good running weekend. I pushed in the 5k and missed my PR by 2 seconds… Then took the next races pretty ‘easy’. My feet were pretty dead heading into the half and full with too much time in the parks (and maybe slight pf in one foot?? It doesn’t hurt when I run). I did rest a lot after the half, so I think that helped. I finished the full in about the same amount of time as my 4 fall marathons (~5 hours). My feet actually felt better after the marathon than they did the previous few days. (Maybe because I finally took an ibuprofen??) 
The plan is to take this week off and probably next week so I can hopefully recover from all my fall training/races. Next up - Princess!


----------



## cburnett11

hotblooded said:


> Choose your own adventure: chipped medals or pilled shirts.



trying again.  Does anyone have a phone number or good email to use to try and get a replacement shirt?  Threads unraveling in several places on my daughter’s marathon short. Wondering if anyone on here has had any history of getting something replaced.  Thanks


----------



## DopeyBadger

cburnett11 said:


> trying again.  Does anyone have a phone number or good email to use to try and get a replacement shirt?  Threads unraveling in several places on my daughter’s marathon short. Wondering if anyone on here has had any history of getting something replaced.  Thanks



Have you tried the standard email form (link)?  The phone number is *(407) 939-4786.  *I've done email exchanges with the POT people (disneysports@trackshack.com) but I'm not sure they'd be able to help with this issue.  The email (wdwsportsregistration@disney.com) was mentioned several times in 2018 on the DIS as a good one to try for help, but no one has mentioned it since 2018.


----------



## Bree

cburnett11 said:


> trying again.  Does anyone have a phone number or good email to use to try and get a replacement shirt?  Threads unraveling in several places on my daughter’s marathon short. Wondering if anyone on here has had any history of getting something replaced.  Thanks



runDisney@disneysports.com is the email I used to contact them in December and also the email I got a reply from last week.


----------



## stitchsnk

rundisfan said:


> Out of curiousity, where did you stop mid-race? I might have to do this next year


I carried wireless pumps, Elvie, in a camelbak with no bladder and walked with them in for 15mins. I dumped due to the hot weather.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Well now I know why I can't seem to get over my "heat exhaustion."

I came home with a medal and covid.


----------



## PrincessV

I refuse to debate the runners vs. walkers issue because it is what it is and I’ve been hearing the same arguments since 2012. PoT requirements have been all over the place in the last 10 years and have never made a difference in my rDrace experience.

I will say this: I was run-walking in what I’d guess was the back of the middle of the pack during the full and there were times when the entire right side of the course was full of people running: there was no safe way for me to do a walk internal on the right.  Sometimes you just have to look at what’s going on in the moment you’re  in and do what’s safest, which might not be the way it’s “supposed” to be. Sometimes that means walking on the left, or running an interval a little longer than planned until you reach a safer spot to walk, or walking through a run interval if there’s no safe spot to run at that moment. In an event with so many people packed so tightly together in spots, we all just need to exercise a little patience and be prepared to adjust as needed.

On course congestion, boy, I really dislike this marathon course and am glad to take next year off.I started in the back of S3 and my first 4-5 miles were unpleasantly PACKED. Slightly better than how awful it was in 2020, but still not great. I’d gladly take WWOS back to avoid that and the tour of BB’s parking lot.

I was so pleased with the quantity, quality, and variety of entertainment on all 4 courses! I really think this was the best I’ve seen from rD. LOVED all of the live music! And plenty of rare character sightings. They seemed much better prepared for heat during the full than in 2020, no? Noticeable presence of lots of medical staff from AK to the finish, ready to act if needed. Overall, I think rD has done a stellar job with both W&D and MW, and I hope it continues!


----------



## Goofed98

PrincessV said:


> On course congestion, boy, I really dislike this marathon course



I missed this year's race, but I was less than impressed with the 2020 course.

I'm really hoping the finish up some of the construction in the next year, early enough to allow for a change.

Honestly, I liked coming out of AK and trudging down Osceola to WWoS.  I think it made the race feel a lot bigger. 

I realize the mileage was the same, but the BB route didn't do it for me.


----------



## SheHulk

PrincessV said:


> They seemed much better prepared for heat during the full than in 2020, no? Noticeable presence of lots of medical staff from AK to the finish, ready to act if needed. Overall, I think rD has done a stellar job with both W&D and MW, and I hope it continues!


Agreed on the heat and response to it... remember the start was not only *not* early in 2020, it was considerably *delayed* which had us out in the sun even longer than they expected in 2020 I'm sure.


----------



## luv2cheer92

1GoldenSun said:


> Well now I know why I can't seem to get over my "heat exhaustion."
> 
> I came home with a medal and covid.


Same 
But I was expecting it, and just thankful it happened after.


----------



## GreatLakes

I love the early run into Epcot so I'm glad they brought that back but wish they could find a way to include more DHS.  The trudge through the BB parking lot was my least favorite part but it is what it is.

ETA: I really liked this year's path through AK. It was better than the parking lot loop they generally do to exit the park so if the trade off for that route is adding the BB loop I guess I'll take that trade off.

I'm feeling really good.  I am taking off until likely Thursday or Friday and doing a short run to see how the legs feel but nothing above 4 until the weekend or next week.  Now that my 6 day training plan is over I'm looking forward to a little less structure and some more time in the gym and pool.


----------



## fatmanatee

Spent Sunday thinking that was great but I don’t know if I could do Dopey again (bear in mind I came in a bit underprepared due to surgery putting me on the shelf for most of November), and here I am today wondering if maybe I could do Dopey again. Maybe not 2023, since NYC is the next big one for me, but we’ll see. I dunno if this is weird but I really enjoyed the 5k and half routes so I could see myself doing a trip with just those two races as a more easy-going weekend, and then join the cheering section for the full.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Bree said:


> runDisney@disneysports.com is the email I used to contact them in December and also the email I got a reply from last week.


I'll try both this and the online form to see what I can get for my 10K shirt.  Thanks!


----------



## Z-Knight

DisneyParrothead said:


> I'll try both this and the online form to see what I can get for my 10K shirt.  Thanks!


worst case, stalk ebay... they will be there soon i suspect


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I just can’t get over how amazing this weekend was! I am still in shock looking at my photos and realizing I actually just did Dopey. I had so many doubts throughout the weekend, especially as we got closer to Sunday, but I’m proud of myself for never giving up. I am so sad it’s over (but also glad! Haha). While I am 99% confident in saying I don’t need to do Dopey again, I am already thinking about doing the Marathon again. I’d love to be able to solely focus on the one race without all the other early mornings.


----------



## bumbershoot

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> As for the auto-stop feature, it is meant for circumstances like waiting to cross the street so that your runtime is not dinged for waiting for a traffic light. I like it and I leave it on, and for this weekend it was illustrative for how much time I spent taking pictures or bathroom breaks.



Oh yes I know what it's for. I used to use it like that, too, and then I did the January half in 2014 while dreadfully sick and 100% thought I was doing amazing (for being that sick), but I...was not. I was estimating my time all wrong because it was autopausing and I'd forgotten about it.

Even when not sick I (a math minor and someone currently getting an accounting degree) canNOT do math while running or runwalking. After that event my autopause went off and never came back on.

Sounds like you do better with it.



1GoldenSun said:


> I have white stuff on my running clothes that I’m pretty sure is salt that I must have sweated out. Is that even possible?



Yes.



1GoldenSun said:


> Next time I'll carry water with me, and maybe something salty. This was my first marathon and I've got a lot to learn, so it's a good thing I have this community!



I saw your update that you're sick. Being smacked down by something like near heat exhaustion definitely slams down your immune system, so I'm not surprised you are sick. (been there done that well before 2020)

Anyway, the time to figure it out will be during your next training cycle. Get lots of options and use them during your long runs to see how you deal with them and if they help you.



stitchsnk said:


> I carried wireless pumps, Elvie, in a camelbak with no bladder and walked with them in for 15mins. I dumped due to the hot weather.



You are a rock star and a goddess all wrapped up in one amazing person.



PrincessV said:


> I refuse to debate the runners vs. walkers issue because it is what it is and I’ve been hearing the same arguments since 2012. PoT requirements have been all over the place in the last 10 years and have never made a difference in my rDrace experience.



Yep.

They'll have it this way this year and by 2024 it'll be different and no one will know until after the event.



PrincessV said:


> I will say this: I was run-walking in what I’d guess was the back of the middle of the pack during the full and there were times when the entire right side of the course was full of people running: there was no safe way for me to do a walk internal on the right. Sometimes you just have to look at what’s going on in the moment you’re in and do what’s safest, which might not be the way it’s “supposed” to be. Sometimes that means walking on the left, or running an interval a little longer than planned until you reach a safer spot to walk, or walking through a run interval if there’s no safe spot to run at that moment. In an event with so many people packed so tightly together in spots, we all just need to exercise a little patience and be prepared to adjust as needed.



Absolutely positively. Sometimes you just come across weird things and have to change it up. Hopefully we can also realize that the people in front of us came across osmething weird just before we showed up and what we see is how THEY dealt with it.

Though I'll still never understand or really forgive the fast runner who went into the foliage (2013 tower of terror) on the gravel path and jumped out in front of my from my RIGHT, when there was room on the left. Not sure what they were doing or why they thought they had to do it, but...they shouldn't have done it. There was zero room to my right on the path, and room to the side, and behind me on my left that they could have utilized.



And of course not only does Galloway do and teach run/walk, but he qualified for Boston doing so...not all run/walkers are slow. (I know you know that PrincessV, but others might not)


----------



## anneeb

leaf44 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for giant blisters? I’m at a Disney hotel so I might have to Mcgyver something.
> 
> I am an idiot and walked about 10 miles on popped blisters on both feet. My IT band gave out and walking was the only option. That and the heat made this my most difficult race ever. Last time I did Dopey and had the flu. I would have gladly taken that over this.



I had a blister on the ball of my foot from going straight from the airport to the expo without changing shoes. It was worse after the 5K and I stopped at the medical tent. They applied a hydrogel dressing (gel pads that he cut to size) and covered it with tape to hold in place. That was amazing. No pain after that and I kept it on until after the marathon. I put my foot in a plastic bag when showering to keep adhesive from loosening which was a good strategy as it came right off in my after-marathon shower.


----------



## lhermiston

A few favorites from Enchantment and Harmonious.


----------



## NewYKRunner

cburnett11 said:


> trying again.  Does anyone have a phone number or good email to use to try and get a replacement shirt?  Threads unraveling in several places on my daughter’s marathon short. Wondering if anyone on here has had any history of getting something replaced.  Thanks


We don’t remember which email but my wife did get a replacement 2020 10k medal due to losing the yellow lines on it. We didn’t think we would be successful as Disney typically doesn’t ship to Canada but they did send a replacement.


----------



## lhermiston

If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:

- First, a very loud and very crude in-person Sundays (Mondays) are for Disney. There were shots. There was cursing. I'm sorry for any embarrassment I caused.

- Second, my retirement from Disney/runDisney.

Even typing this all out feels kind of narcissistic, but I know some folks have grown accustomed to SAFD posts and whatnot, so this is to let everyone know what's up. My kids are getting older. I'm getting older. Disney is getting more expensive and the experience isn't rising with the costs.

So, I'm stepping away from all things Disney in order to better focus my time and resources on other destinations and other races. I'm also stepping away from the boards, which means no more SAFD (at least from me). It's been a good run, but it's time for something different. 

I have described Marathon Weekend like a high school reunion. Once a year, a bunch of us come in from around the world to run and gripe about the weather, but mostly laugh, drink and eat. With many of you, it has come to feel more like a family reunion. I genuinely enjoy your company and look forward to seeing you.

This will likely be a Roger Clemens-like retirement. Even with all of the hassles and the costs, runDisney is something I have loved very deeply. I'll likely be back one day, but it's going to be a minute or two this time. Until then, I hope you all stay healthy, keep running and keep these marathon threads going strong.

Goof Troop forever.


----------



## NewYKRunner

lhermiston said:


> If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:
> 
> - First, a very loud and very crude in-person Sundays (Mondays) are for Disney. There were shots. There was cursing. I'm sorry for any embarrassment I caused.
> 
> - Second, my retirement from Disney/runDisney.
> 
> Even typing this all out feels kind of narcissistic, but I know some folks have grown accustomed to SAFD posts and whatnot, so this is to let everyone know what's up. My kids are getting older. I'm getting older. Disney is getting more expensive and the experience isn't rising with the costs.
> 
> So, I'm stepping away from all things Disney in order to better focus my time and resources on other destinations and other races. I'm also stepping away from the boards, which means no more SAFD (at least from me). It's been a good run, but it's time for something different.
> 
> I have described Marathon Weekend like a high school reunion. Once a year, a bunch of us come in from around the world to run and gripe about the weather, but mostly laugh, drink and eat. With many of you, it has come to feel more like a family reunion. I genuinely enjoy your company and look forward to seeing you.
> 
> This will likely be a Roger Clemens-like retirement. Even with all of the hassles and the costs, runDisney is something I have loved very deeply. I'll likely be back one day, but it's going to be a minute or two this time. Until then, I hope you all stay healthy, keep running and keep these marathon threads going strong.
> 
> Goof Troop forever.


Sorry to hear that and sorry I didn’t make it to DATW. I agree the experience is not as magical as it used to be.


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> - Second, my retirement from Disney/runDisney.



I'm bummed to hear this but glad you're focusing on what brings you the best value/most enjoyment. I appreciate all you've done to keep the Marathon Weekend threads active and fun and I hope we can keep up your legacy!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Does anyone know how much a single photo pass picture costs? I’m not seeing it in the app but haven’t dug too deep. I only have 2-3 that I’d like from the marathon and am not sure if it’s worth it.


----------



## xjillianpaige

This feels deeply narcissistic because I know other people in the world are named Jillian not just me… but did someone call my name on Monday night in Epcot’s Mexico pavilion area?


----------



## lookingforsunshine

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone know how much a single photo pass picture costs?


It’s about $17– I was able to get mine individually on the website, not the app.


----------



## GreatLakes

run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone know how much a single photo pass picture costs? I’m not seeing it in the app but haven’t dug too deep. I only have 2-3 that I’d like from the marathon and am not sure if it’s worth it.



Here are the prices:


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:
> 
> - First, a very loud and very crude in-person Sundays (Mondays) are for Disney. There were shots. There was cursing. I'm sorry for any embarrassment I caused.
> 
> - Second, my retirement from Disney/runDisney.
> 
> Even typing this all out feels kind of narcissistic, but I know some folks have grown accustomed to SAFD posts and whatnot, so this is to let everyone know what's up. My kids are getting older. I'm getting older. Disney is getting more expensive and the experience isn't rising with the costs.
> 
> So, I'm stepping away from all things Disney in order to better focus my time and resources on other destinations and other races. I'm also stepping away from the boards, which means no more SAFD (at least from me). It's been a good run, but it's time for something different.
> 
> I have described Marathon Weekend like a high school reunion. Once a year, a bunch of us come in from around the world to run and gripe about the weather, but mostly laugh, drink and eat. With many of you, it has come to feel more like a family reunion. I genuinely enjoy your company and look forward to seeing you.
> 
> This will likely be a Roger Clemens-like retirement. Even with all of the hassles and the costs, runDisney is something I have loved very deeply. I'll likely be back one day, but it's going to be a minute or two this time. Until then, I hope you all stay healthy, keep running and keep these marathon threads going strong.
> 
> Goof Troop forever.


There is nothing narcissistic about you sharing this news.  Having been on these threads since 2015 I have seen some folks come and go, but your leaving lis a real loss.  Totally understand and support your reasoning (not that you need it from me), but I will miss your leadership, humor and the support you brought to the threads.  Not to mention, incredible fireworks photos!  Please don’t be a stranger, come back and visit, or come back and stay!  Wishing you the best.


----------



## Carol_

lhermiston said:


> If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:
> 
> - First, a very loud and very crude in-person Sundays (Mondays) are for Disney. There were shots. There was cursing. I'm sorry for any embarrassment I caused.
> 
> - Second, my retirement from Disney/runDisney.
> 
> Even typing this all out feels kind of narcissistic, but I know some folks have grown accustomed to SAFD posts and whatnot, so this is to let everyone know what's up. My kids are getting older. I'm getting older. Disney is getting more expensive and the experience isn't rising with the costs.
> 
> So, I'm stepping away from all things Disney in order to better focus my time and resources on other destinations and other races. I'm also stepping away from the boards, which means no more SAFD (at least from me). It's been a good run, but it's time for something different.
> 
> I have described Marathon Weekend like a high school reunion. Once a year, a bunch of us come in from around the world to run and gripe about the weather, but mostly laugh, drink and eat. With many of you, it has come to feel more like a family reunion. I genuinely enjoy your company and look forward to seeing you.
> 
> This will likely be a Roger Clemens-like retirement. Even with all of the hassles and the costs, runDisney is something I have loved very deeply. I'll likely be back one day, but it's going to be a minute or two this time. Until then, I hope you all stay healthy, keep running and keep these marathon threads going strong.
> 
> Goof Troop forever.


Thanks for keeping this place interesting enough for me to sign up and complete 2 HMs! I’ve love playing your weekly game, and look forward to the years ahead seeing you occasionally around here!


----------



## The Expert

lhermiston said:


> A few favorites from Enchantment and Harmonious.



Gorgeous shots! I meant to ask what you're shooting with when I saw your bag and tripod at DATW. (I'm a Sony A9/A7rii girl.)




lhermiston said:


> If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:



Sorry I didn't stick around long enough for the big announcement. It sounds like you've put a lot of though into it and you're prioritizing the right things for you. We'll miss your enthusiasm and energy! And as someone who waited far to long to get involved in the meetups, I appreciate how welcoming you and the whole group have been.



run.minnie.miles said:


> Does anyone know how much a single photo pass picture costs? I’m not seeing it in the app but haven’t dug too deep. I only have 2-3 that I’d like from the marathon and am not sure if it’s worth it.



I have spots left on my account if you want to DM me your bib info. I'd be happy to grab and share your pics with you!


----------



## LilyJC

1GoldenSun said:


> Well now I know why I can't seem to get over my "heat exhaustion."
> 
> I came home with a medal and covid.





luv2cheer92 said:


> Same
> But I was expecting it, and just thankful it happened after.



99.9% sure I have it as well. Testing out here in So Cal is bonkers, and we waited in a 1 1/2 hour line yesterday (my youngest was exposed at school) to get tested. No clue when we’ll get results. Feeling so guilty that I was likely contagious during the Marathon and my flight home on Monday.  Thankfully wore my more protective mask on the plane. We knew we were taking a risk, but it just doesn’t seem worth it now. Not so excited for Springtime races at this point…


----------



## Oswald0827

Thank you to everyone on this board. I had a magical marathon weekend and you guys helped make that happen!!  Special shout out to @DopeyBadger -  your spreadsheet was a lifeline again for me this year.  I was too ahead of schedule for my Germany beer and pretzel, but I was able to find a beer (Aass Pilsner ) and Lefse at the Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe in Norway to cross the finish line with.


----------



## Edeyore

kps7795 said:


> Thank you.  I just hope that the tears are are tears of joy and not pain.



So how did it go? A little joy a little pain a lot of satisfaction?


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Good grief. All of that exercise over the weekend, and I get home to find that I actually gained a pound. Maybe too much celebratory dinner…


----------



## SheHulk

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Good grief. All of that exercise over the weekend, and I get home to find that I actually gained a pound. Maybe too much celebratory dinner…


It's all in your swollen feet!


----------



## kps7795

Absolute joy and complete satisfaction.  The funny thing is that I did start to get emotional and a little choked up when I got my marathon finisher ears.  I ended up getting 22 pictures with characters plus some selfies of things like the Orange Bird and the Nautilus.  It was so amazing that I signed up to run the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror Ten Miler with my 15 y/o daughter.


----------



## cburnett11

It was a fun week.  I did Dopey for the first time.  I ran the 5k and 10k with some effort, so was pleasantly surprised when I had enough in me to get a PR in the half.  My wife and I did the full together and it was another great experience.  I think this will be her final marathon.  My daughter did the marathon on ~ 5 runs of 3 miles each.  We did pass her midway when she really slowed, and she had to stop at a medical tent to have her ankle wrapped, but 90% of her pictures look like they could be on runDisney promos.  Not sure how my daughter could struggle so much, but somehow smile for almost ever picture... including a finish line picture that gives the impression she won the marathon.      The pics of my wife and me were not nearly as good.


----------



## lukemorenus

luv2cheer92 said:


> Same
> But I was expecting it, and just thankful it happened after.



Same same!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

lhermiston said:


> If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:



Thanks for all the time you put in over the years keeping SAFD going.  Have really enjoyed it and sorry that I hadn't yet gotten the chance to experience the Goof Troop with you.  Hopefully will still get a chance down the road if you do decide to unretire.


----------



## steph0808

I forgot to check in as we are still at Disney!

Finished in 4:47 with a bunch of picture stops (about 20)! My Disney PR is 4:43 with like three stops, so I felt good about it! And 8 minutes faster than my bombed Wineglass Marathon in October!

I wanted to get as far as possible before the sun came up, so I did 9:30-10:00 (not including pics) min/miles until mile 16ish and then allowed myself take walk breaks as necessary. Still ran lower 10:00s after that when not walking. Still felt soreness starting around mile 17/18 which shouldn't be happening but it is what it is.

Overall felt great (mostly) and had some good interaction on the course. Most of all, I was happy and relaxed the whole time. I just don't think I can do non-Disney marathons anymore or run a marathon for time. Nothing else compares (even with the crappy part after AK) and it is just plain more fun without worrying about time.


----------



## jmasgat

@lhermiston. Thank you for being the beating heart (and soaked liver!) of the Good Troop Roving Road Party, and for keeping us entertained and informed with SAFD. Will miss your dad humor and awesome photographs, not to mention your "easiness to spot" in a running crowd.

Good luck with your new running adventures. And , ya know, you could pop in on the Running 2022 thread once in a while.


----------



## GreatLakes

lhermiston said:


> If you missed DATW on Monday, you missed a couple of things:
> 
> - First, a very loud and very crude in-person Sundays (Mondays) are for Disney. There were shots. There was cursing. I'm sorry for any embarrassment I caused.
> 
> - Second, my retirement from Disney/runDisney.
> 
> Even typing this all out feels kind of narcissistic, but I know some folks have grown accustomed to SAFD posts and whatnot, so this is to let everyone know what's up. My kids are getting older. I'm getting older. *Disney is getting more expensive and the experience isn't rising with the costs.*
> 
> So, I'm stepping away from all things Disney in order to better focus my time and resources on other destinations and other races. I'm also stepping away from the boards, which means no more SAFD (at least from me). It's been a good run, but it's time for something different.
> 
> I have described Marathon Weekend like a high school reunion. Once a year, a bunch of us come in from around the world to run and gripe about the weather, but mostly laugh, drink and eat. With many of you, it has come to feel more like a family reunion. I genuinely enjoy your company and look forward to seeing you.
> 
> This will likely be a Roger Clemens-like retirement. Even with all of the hassles and the costs, runDisney is something I have loved very deeply. I'll likely be back one day, but it's going to be a minute or two this time. Until then, I hope you all stay healthy, keep running and keep these marathon threads going strong.
> 
> Goof Troop forever.



I can't say I disagree with this post, especially the bolded.  I'm part of the problem because I still go, and likely will for a while since my son is young and loves it, but the trips are becoming different.  We stay offsite or at the Swan/Dolphin/Swan Reserve more than we used to, we build in more non-park and non-Disney days, and we are no longer considering DVC because we don't want to be tied to a vacation that is decreasing in value.  

Thanks for all the time you put into the SAFD posts.  I know how hard it can be to keep coming up with interesting topics.


----------



## GollyGadget

Currently sitting in the airport waiting for my flight so I finally have enough time to pop in and say thank you and congratulations!

Thanks everyone for helping build the excitement for the weekend and being a helpful resource to answer questions. 

Three cheers  to everyone for completing their training and making it through marathon weekend. I know a few of you had to pivot on your plans and it's been another trying year. However, we've all made it to live another day and hopefully run another race.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GollyGadget said:


> Currently sitting in the airport waiting for my flight so I finally have enough time to pop in and say thank you and congratulations!
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping build the excitement for the weekend and being a helpful resource to answer questions.
> 
> Three cheers  to everyone for completing their training and making it through marathon weekend. I know a few of you had to pivot on your plans and it's been another trying year. However, we've all made it to live another day and hopefully run another race.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I just recently started visiting the runDisney board and was just starting to get to "know" people here. This was my first marathon, and I can feel myself being lured in. Not so much because I love running (haha) but because of the energy and the positivity and the humor of this board and the vibe off the event itself. I've never felt more alive and half dead at the same time in my life than I did running that race on Sunday. It was wonderful and terrible and it was something I want to do again. So I'll be sticking around this board, but I get the feeling that we're losing something rare with the departure of @lhermiston. I never posted in a SAFD, in fact I had just recently figured out what the letters stand for, but I enjoyed reading it and I'll miss it. It sort of feels like I'm coming in at the end of an era.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Ok be honest. Who has already checked flight calendars to see when flights for next January will be available?

I can also tell you that swan and dolphin won’t let you book online past 12-31-22 yet. 




1GoldenSun said:


> I just recently started visiting the runDisney board and.... I can feel myself being lured in. Not so much because I love running (haha) but because of the energy and the positivity and the humor of this board



They’re all a bunch of enablers, but in the best way.   I could have written this a year and a half-ish ago.


----------



## Naomeri

Herding_Cats said:


> They’re all a bunch of enablers, but in the best way.   I could have written this a year and a half-ish ago.


This so true!  Now that you’re here @1GoldenSun , just accept that reading other people’s posts will make you think you can do things you thought were insane before.  In my case, I came here last July thinking about running 5Ks, maaaybe stretching toward a 10K, and now I’m signed up for everything for the Princess and Springtime Surprise Weekends, and I have a trip booked for W&D22.


----------



## jrsharp21

Herding_Cats said:


> Ok be honest. Who has already checked flight calendars to see when flights for next January will be available?
> 
> I can also tell you that swan and dolphin won’t let you book online past 12-31-22 yet.



Haha, I did the same exact thing today.


----------



## marty3d

jrsharp21 said:


> Haha, I did the same exact thing today.


Same here!


----------



## rubybutt

lookingforsunshine said:


> I just ordered some of those socks, but they were delayed and since I did not get to try them on a long run I opted not to wear them for the race. I don’t know if they will help though because my blisters are on the soles of my feet, not my toes. And I have one on my heel now, too, which has never happened before.


I have/had horrible problems with blistering.  I finally got it under control with injinji and https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SQ1DQY2/.


----------



## rubybutt

Dopey 2020 said:


> What a great weekend!
> Turns out I beat my previous Dopey times in all four races with a total of 7:28:42 and a bunch of great photos.  Avg pace ~9:14/mile
> 
> Pushed even harder on the drive home ~1260 miles, 18 hrs 37 min including 5 stops for some combination of walking, stretching, fuel, or restrooms.  Avg speed ~68 mph
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised in that I feel pretty good at work today and even walked a couple miles. Planning on running maybe Saturday...
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Hopefully recovery is going well for all.


Congrats Dopey2020!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

rubybutt said:


> I have/had horrible problems with blistering. I finally got it under control with injinji and https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SQ1DQY2/.


Thanks for the rec! Have you used the product on the soles of your feet? Any tips for use?


----------



## Marathongirl30

LilyJC said:


> 99.9% sure I have it as well. Testing out here in So Cal is bonkers, and we waited in a 1 1/2 hour line yesterday (my youngest was exposed at school) to get tested. No clue when we’ll get results. Feeling so guilty that I was likely contagious during the Marathon and my flight home on Monday.  Thankfully wore my more protective mask on the plane. We knew we were taking a risk, but it just doesn’t seem worth it now. Not so excited for Springtime races at this point…


Ya’ll are not alone. My DH and I are headed home tomorrow with each of having a case. Kind of expected it, but was hoping to avoid it. Still-wouldn’t trade the Dopey experience for anything!!!


----------



## rubybutt

lookingforsunshine said:


> Thanks for the rec! Have you used the product on the soles of your feet? Any tips for use?


I do use it for my soles also.  I lube up the problem areas real well and then a small amount everywhere else.  I also use chamois butter for chaffing in the nether regions.  Works magic.


----------



## Herding_Cats

PSA:

when you are 3 days post-marathon (in my case, Goofy) you should under no circumstances try to do the cha cha slide while holding a toddler. Even if you’re trying to get them to stop crying. Because legs.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

1GoldenSun said:


> I've never felt more alive and half dead at the same time in my life than I did running that race on Sunday. It was wonderful and terrible and it was something I want to do again.



You captured the feeling perfectly!


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Herding_Cats said:


> try to do the cha cha slide while holding a toddler


Would you say you wish you could… reverse reverse… that decision?
I’ll see myself out now.


----------



## Motorhead9999

DopeyBadger said:


> The research is mixed and I don't believe there is a consensus on the methodology of drinking fluids during a marathon.  One of the most common suggestions is to drink to thirst.  Ultimately, I think it's a mix of do what you did in training, learn what your individual needs are, and then be willing to adjust on race day.
> 
> For anecdotal information, here is my consumption rate on an hourly basis for a Marathon (including carbs, electrolyte, and caffeine information):
> 
> 15 min prior to start: 17oz of Maurten 320
> Per hr consumption:
> Water = 40oz/hr (estimated 3 oz per cup and 13 cups if racing)
> Calories = 373/hr
> Sodium = 646mg/hr
> Carbs = 93g/hr
> Potassium = 145mg/hr
> Magnesium = 14mg/hr
> Calcium = 40mg/hr
> Caffiene = 66mg/hr
> 
> So in a 3 hour marathon, I estimated I drink about 137oz of water.  That's about 1.07 gallons or 4.05 liters.  I tend to be on the high side of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think there's a fine balance.  Like @camaker said, "Corral jumping" is always going to exist.  How much cheating on POT occurs is an unknown, but I would venture to guess it's quite low.  So it simply comes down to whether runDisney wants to collect more submissions of POT, but never really check them (what I had always assumed was the case pre-2022) or go with the idea of collecting a smaller number of POT submissions because of tougher standards, and then actually check them.  For me, why not a little of both?
> 
> I have been an advocate that the POT standards be lessened instead of strengthened.  I'd personally like to see them move the standards from a 2:45 to a 3:00 or 3:15 HM, instead of a 2:00 HM (or in the case of the M instead of 4hrs I'd do 6 hrs).  In that case, you'll get more submissions.  I think you say you'll check them, and if they're falsified, you go to the back.  But in reality, you still only check the sub-2 submissions to ensure the first one or two corrals have a majority of appropriately placed runners.  I believe the vast majority of runners won't submit falsified data when there's the threat of being put in the last corral.  When it comes to an estimated drop-down method where there is no verification, then people are more willing to choose something that may be potentially faster than they'd ever be able to do.  Because with the simple drop-down there is no information to prove otherwise.  I personally don't see it as the same level of false information.
> 
> Now, the flip side is the new runners that don't yet have a POT for even a 3:00-3:15 HM.  In a normal year, race registration is 8 months in advance of the race.  It would seem to me that it's not unreasonable to do a 10k within that time period if you have a strong desire not to be in the last corral as a new runner.  Certainly there will be those who are unable to do it within that time period, but I would think the vast majority of runners that want to, could.  Same goes for a M.  It's not an unreasonable expectation to do a 10 mile or HM before a M.  Maybe even lessen the standard to a 10k if you felt strong enough (potentially with a massive hit on the race equivalency calculator).
> 
> There were two factors that would make the 2022 M course seem more congested than a normal year.  First, they released the entire field in about half the time.  So that means in essence the density of the runners doubled.  At times it would feel like a field of 32,000 runners instead of a field of 16,000 runners.  So for every open space that would have been there in a rate release over 60 min, you now have a person in that spot.  So new POT standards or not, that's going to make things way way more congested.
> 
> Second, 2022 was a clear outlier in terms of distribution of runners across the corrals than the three previous races when the POT standard was 5:30.
> 
> View attachment 637895
> 
> From 2018-2020, about 42-45% had a POT of 5:30 or faster.  That means 55-58% of the field did not have a POT, and where seeded in the last three corrals.  In what was the 4:00-4:30 corral in 2018-2020 (Corral C) there was about 10-12% of the field.
> 
> Compare that to 2022.  A total of 70% of the field submitted a 5:30 or faster (compared to the previous 42-45%).  Only 30% of the field chose 5:30 or slower.  In what was the 4:00-4:30 corral in 2018-2020 (Corral C), but was s3 for 2022 there was about 27% of the field.  The 2022 numbers are rough and based on some assumptions, so don't take them as completely fact.  But they're generally close to reality.
> 
> So the runners were overall released in a more dense manner (30 min release time) and there was clearly an influx of runners in the top corrals based on estimated finish times.
> 
> 
> 
> I think two things will actually drive it as an opposite effect.  Similar to what we saw when comparing 2018 to 2019.  You can see in the data that F, G, and H were reasonably even in 2018.  But in 2019 and 2020 there was a huge swing towards submitting a 5:30 estimate.  Presumably for more time on the course.  Because moving from having 10% less of the field ahead of you means an extra six minutes of start time (roughly) versus the balloon ladies.  You could gain as much as 10-15 min or so depending on placement within the corral.
> 
> So after people's experience in 2022, I think you'll see more runners say, "Well in 2022 I put the appropriate time of a 5:30, but then I was seeded in s6 behind 70% of the field when in 2018-2020 I was closer to the top 45% of the field if I started at the front of the corral.  So I'm just going to fudge my estimate just like what seems like everyone else is doing."  Just a hunch though based on past rD data.
> 
> Second, if a person who was suppose to have a 30 min buffer being the 50th percentile starter, goes to a 15 min buffer as the 50th percentile starter, I don't think they'll be inclined to put a more accurate estimate and put an even slower submission.  That would mean they'd now have a smaller buffer than the 15 min they saw in 2022.  They're more likely to put an even faster submission to increase their buffer time.




Just as a comment on getting a PoT...

If you're like me who lives in Florida, it's actually really difficult. There are almost zero running events in the summer due to the heat, and 10k's are not very common from what I've seen in the relative area, and often times, they're not until the fall, or early winter. In fact, most of the half marathons are held then as well. So really, if you don't have a valid race from the previous year already under your belt, you don't have much, if any chance, of finding a race to run that will be accepted. I ran a half marathon in Iceland this year (my best half ever mind you), and I couldn't submit it because it wasn't a US accredited race. Registration for Dopey wasn't until July of this year, and PoT I think was required by October or so, so it was nearly impossible (for me at least) to find a reasonably close race to run to get one. In the end it didn't affect me, but still. It's an issue for us.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Fo the curious…
According to my bathroom scale, the Dopey results in 3.6 lbs of medals.


----------



## GollyGadget

Motorhead9999 said:


> Just as a comment on getting a PoT...
> 
> If you're like me who lives in Florida, it's actually really difficult. There are almost zero running events in the summer due to the heat, and 10k's are not very common from what I've seen in the relative area, and often times, they're not until the fall, or early winter. In fact, most of the half marathons are held then as well. So really, if you don't have a valid race from the previous year already under your belt, you don't have much, if any chance, of finding a race to run that will be accepted. I ran a half marathon in Iceland this year (my best half ever mind you), and I couldn't submit it because it wasn't a US accredited race. Registration for Dopey wasn't until July of this year, and PoT I think was required by October or so, so it was nearly impossible (for me at least) to find a reasonably close race to run to get one. In the end it didn't affect me, but still. It's an issue for us.


I'm fairly certain you could use the Iceland race. I know the runDisney site says USATF certified but if they really stuck to that it would unfairly impact international runners.


----------



## LEN375

Was there a list of bib/pot corral placements?


----------



## SheHulk

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Fo the curious…
> According to my bathroom scale, the Dopey results in 3.6 lbs of medals.


I seem to remember a billboard Disney had up on the racecourse one year, it had a picture of the marathon medal and said, "Run 26.2 miles, gain XXX oz" referring to the weight of the medal. It was cute!


----------



## 1lilspark

LEN375 said:


> Was there a list of bib/pot corral placements?


Idk I did just the 10k with a 1201-14 projected pace and was in S5


----------



## DopeyBadger

Motorhead9999 said:


> If you're like me who lives in Florida, it's actually really difficult. There are almost zero running events in the summer due to the heat, and 10k's are not very common from what I've seen in the relative area, and often times, they're not until the fall, or early winter. In fact, most of the half marathons are held then as well. So really, if you don't have a valid race from the previous year already under your belt, you don't have much, if any chance, of finding a race to run that will be accepted.



Yes, I acknowledged that is the case in the post you quoted and agree with you.  Most runners will be able to find a race between registration date and POT cutoff, but not all runners will.  And under what I proposed, I'm looking for a 3:15 HM or around a 1:28:45 10k.  Using runningintheusa.com, there are only 9 HMs in all of FL from 4/1/22 (traditional registration month for Marathon Weekend) and 9/30/22 (presumed cutoff for 2023 MW).  They all occur in either April or May.  There are 55 10k options in FL during that same time period.  So I would agree that HM options are very limited in FL during that time period making it very difficult for new runners to have a POT HM race.  As a comparison, in WI during that same time period we have 51 HMs and 52 10ks currently listed.

To piggyback off what @GollyGadget said, based on the email responses that DIS members have gotten over the last several years, the POT race does not have to be USATF certified.  It just needs to be an official race with online results.  So that goes for races in the US or internationally.  Here's a 2021 post from a DIS member with correspondence with TrackShack (link) and one from 2019 as well (link).


----------



## DopeyBadger

LEN375 said:


> Was there a list of bib/pot corral placements?



Not officially.  

For the M/Goofy/Dopey runners, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
s1 = POT of 3:40 M or less
s2 = POT of 3:40 M to 4:00 M, and Platinum Club rD
s3 = 4:00-4:30 estimate
s4 = 4:30-5:00 estimate
s5 = 5:00-5:30 estimate
s6 = 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, and 6:30-7:00 estimate

For the HM, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
s1 = POT of 2:00 HM or less
s2 = 2:00-2:15 estimate
s3 = 2:15-2:30 estimate
s4 = 2:30-2:45 estimate
s5 = 2:45-3:00 estimate
s6 = 3:00-3:15 and 3:15-3:30 estimate

The 5k/10k seemed a bit more mixed and I don't have a good read on the system they used.


----------



## LEN375

DopeyBadger said:


> Not officially.
> 
> For the M/Goofy/Dopey runners, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
> s1 = POT of 3:40 M or less
> s2 = POT of 3:40 M to 4:00 M, and Platinum Club rD
> s3 = 4:00-4:30 estimate
> s4 = 4:30-5:00 estimate
> s5 = 5:00-5:30 estimate
> s6 = 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, and 6:30-7:00 estimate
> 
> For the HM, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
> s1 = POT of 2:00 HM or less
> s2 = 2:00-2:15 estimate
> s3 = 2:15-2:30 estimate
> s4 = 2:30-2:45 estimate
> s5 = 2:45-3:00 estimate
> s6 = 3:00-3:15 and 3:15-3:30 estimate
> 
> The 5k/10k seemed a bit more mixed and I don't have a good read on the system they used.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Motorhead9999 said:


> Just as a comment on getting a PoT...
> 
> If you're like me who lives in Florida, it's actually really difficult. There are almost zero running events in the summer due to the heat, and 10k's are not very common from what I've seen in the relative area, and often times, they're not until the fall, or early winter. In fact, most of the half marathons are held then as well. So really, if you don't have a valid race from the previous year already under your belt, you don't have much, if any chance, of finding a race to run that will be accepted. I ran a half marathon in Iceland this year (my best half ever mind you), and I couldn't submit it because it wasn't a US accredited race. Registration for Dopey wasn't until July of this year, and PoT I think was required by October or so, so it was nearly impossible (for me at least) to find a reasonably close race to run to get one. In the end it didn't affect me, but still. It's an issue for us.



Except you could submit a POT from anytime after January 1, 2019. They typically give a 18 month window, but allows a full 30 months this year.


----------



## Goofed98

Motorhead9999 said:


> Just as a comment on getting a PoT...
> 
> If you're like me who lives in Florida, it's actually really difficult. There are almost zero running events in the summer due to the heat, and 10k's are not very common from what I've seen in the relative area, and often times, they're not until the fall, or early winter. In fact, most of the half marathons are held then as well. So really, if you don't have a valid race from the previous year already under your belt, you don't have much, if any chance, of finding a race to run that will be accepted. I ran a half marathon in Iceland this year (my best half ever mind you), and I couldn't submit it because it wasn't a US accredited race. Registration for Dopey wasn't until July of this year, and PoT I think was required by October or so, so it was nearly impossible (for me at least) to find a reasonably close race to run to get one. In the end it didn't affect me, but still. It's an issue for us.



I'm in the same boat, here in AZ.  I have a chance next month, but then any distance race takes place up in the mountains over the summer.  So yes, cooler, but fat kids need oxygen, so I struggle.


----------



## PrincessV

For @DopeyBadger and any others who like data...

I started in the very back (literally, one of the last people in the group to cross the start line) of S3 for all four races, and started at:
5K - 5:12am
10K - 5:19am
Half - 5:24am
Marathon - 5:08am

That marathon start really threw me - only 8 minutes from the first starters to the back of S3?! I knew it felt like they were sending waves out quickly, but I hadn't realized it was THAT quick.


----------



## sandam1

Barca33Runner said:


> I realized that finishing the races this year wasn’t going to help me achieve those goals, particularly if I injured myself badly in the attempt.
> 
> I’m still torn. I know I made the best choice for the future but those pesky thoughts in the back of my mind still pop up and make me think myself a quitter.



Now that I'm home, I've been struggling a bit more with trying to explain what happened to my marathon. I knew at the time and still know deep down that it was the right thing to do, but with adding time and distance from the event, that mental "gremlin" is popping up more frequently. But I also know that I spent many years and wasted a lot of time and energy trying to put round pegs in square holes. "Giving up" on the marathon was an act of courage and long-term growth on my part and I need to keep telling my gremlin to go sit in the corner.


----------



## sandam1

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Good grief. All of that exercise over the weekend, and I get home to find that I actually gained a pound. Maybe too much celebratory dinner…



I always give myself at least two days after getting home before I believe any number on the scale. I need to get the extra salt from the restaurant food out of my system. For instance, I dropped two pounds between yesterday and today.


----------



## BigEeyore

Random reflections: 
1) Race merch was really bad -it was mostly all gone when I got there on Thursday but the variety and quality of stuff has really gone downhill. I miss the shoe ornaments, the race-specific headbands, pint glasses and tervis. Saved me a ton of $$ though
2) I have really come to appreciate how well organized rD events are - they really do an amazing job and the volunteers are fantastic and medical staff people were doing a great job - saw several on bikes just making sure runners were ok between med tent stops.
3) Entertainment on course was great this year (I did Goofy so can't say for the 5k/10k) - loved the live music, the japanese drummers, the choir was back, the Epcot ball glowing bright in the early hours, tons of characters and big screens showing clips and playing music.
4) I love the marathon course so much more than the old ESPN one - leaving MK and almost being halfway done is a big mental boost, and not having to do that long slog on Osceola or that awful out and back on Western Way is fantastic. But they need to let you run through more of HS - that was a joke
5) Kudos to rD for releasing corrals early Sunday morning - by the time the sun was fully overhead I was leaving AK and in the homestretch. 
6) rD needs to go back to their old PoT rules - using 1:53 half time as a cutoff for what you can submit is just unreasonable and lead to inproper corral placement for many runners.
6) Genie plus sucks - that is all. 
7) @lhermiston - thank you for all the fun SAFD that kept this thread going, you will be missed! Hope to still see you around now and then on the boards!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

DopeyBadger said:


> Not officially.
> 
> For the M/Goofy/Dopey runners, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
> s1 = POT of 3:40 M or less
> s2 = POT of 3:40 M to 4:00 M, and Platinum Club rD
> s3 = 4:00-4:30 estimate
> s4 = 4:30-5:00 estimate
> s5 = 5:00-5:30 estimate
> s6 = 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, and 6:30-7:00 estimate
> 
> For the HM, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
> s1 = POT of 2:00 HM or less
> s2 = 2:00-2:15 estimate
> s3 = 2:15-2:30 estimate
> s4 = 2:30-2:45 estimate
> s5 = 2:45-3:00 estimate
> s6 = 3:00-3:15 and 3:15-3:30 estimate
> 
> The 5k/10k seemed a bit more mixed and I don't have a good read on the system they used.


Based on those numbers, my S6 corral was based on my much longer marathon time for all races, not my much shorter half marathon time estimate. Just an observation.


----------



## SheHulk

BigEeyore said:


> Random reflections:
> 1) Race merch was really bad -it was mostly all gone when I got there on Thursday but the variety and quality of stuff has really gone downhill. I miss the shoe ornaments, the race-specific headbands, pint glasses and tervis. Saved me a ton of $$ though
> 2) I have really come to appreciate how well organized rD events are - they really do an amazing job and the volunteers are fantastic and medical staff people were doing a great job - saw several on bikes just making sure runners were ok between med tent stops.
> 3) Entertainment on course was great this year (I did Goofy so can't say for the 5k/10k) - loved the live music, the japanese drummers, the choir was back, the Epcot ball glowing bright in the early hours, tons of characters and big screens showing clips and playing music.
> 4) I love the marathon course so much more than the old ESPN one - leaving MK and almost being halfway done is a big mental boost, and not having to do that long slog on Osceola or that awful out and back on Western Way is fantastic. But they need to let you run through more of HS - that was a joke
> 5) Kudos to rD for releasing corrals early Sunday morning - by the time the sun was fully overhead I was leaving AK and in the homestretch.
> 6) rD needs to go back to their old PoT rules - using 1:53 half time as a cutoff for what you can submit is just unreasonable and lead to inproper corral placement for many runners.
> 6) Genie plus sucks - that is all.
> 7) @lhermiston - thank you for all the fun SAFD that kept this thread going, you will be missed! Hope to still see you around now and then on the boards!


Ditto! all of it!


----------



## Herding_Cats

PrincessV said:


> For @DopeyBadger and any others who like data...
> 
> I started in the very back (literally, one of the last people in the group to cross the start line) of S3 for all four races, and started at:
> 5K - 5:12am
> 10K - 5:19am
> Half - 5:24am
> Marathon - 5:08am
> 
> That marathon start really threw me - only 8 minutes from the first starters to the back of S3?! I knew it felt like they were sending waves out quickly, but I hadn't realized it was THAT quick.


We signed up for text alerts for the 7:00 pacers and they crossed the start mat at 5:31 for the full and at 5:56 for the half.  Not quite the balloon ladies, but almost.


----------



## jmasgat

BigEeyore said:


> the choir was back



Ah, but was it? As we approached where the "choir" was standing, it was obvious that the music was all recorded, and a closer look at the "choir" left me with the impression that they gathered up a group of disney interns, put them in robes (and masks) and then told them to play along.

I may be wrong, but it certainly was not the same as old.


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> Ah, but was it? As we approached where the "choir" was standing, it was obvious that the music was all recorded, and a closer look at the "choir" left me with the impression that they gathered up a group of disney interns, put them in robes (and masks) and then told them to play along.
> 
> I may be wrong, but it certainly was not the same as old.


I've noticed the choir was recorded music for years now. At least that's how it seemed to me at the late hour I always come through. One difference was, this year, coming in at the time I did, the choir was full of energy. They were really into it! I've come through some years and it's just a bunch of teenagers in robes standing around and maybe waving at you if they notice. Much better this year.


----------



## MissLiss279

PrincessV said:


> Marathon - 5:08am
> 
> That marathon start really threw me - only 8 minutes from the first starters to the back of S3?! I knew it felt like they were sending waves out quickly, but I hadn't realized it was THAT quick.


The marathon did start early. From near the front of s2, I started at 4:58. I think someone from s1 mentioned earlier they started at 4:56?? Or something close to that. But still 8 vs 12 minutes isn’t much difference (and when you are expecting the race to start at 5). They did get things going quickly.


----------



## GreatLakes

Motorhead9999 said:


> Just as a comment on getting a PoT...
> 
> If you're like me who lives in Florida, it's actually really difficult. There are almost zero running events in the summer due to the heat, and 10k's are not very common from what I've seen in the relative area, and often times, they're not until the fall, or early winter. In fact, most of the half marathons are held then as well. So really, if you don't have a valid race from the previous year already under your belt, you don't have much, if any chance, of finding a race to run that will be accepted. I ran a half marathon in Iceland this year (my best half ever mind you), and I couldn't submit it because it wasn't a US accredited race. Registration for Dopey wasn't until July of this year, and PoT I think was required by October or so, so it was nearly impossible (for me at least) to find a reasonably close race to run to get one. In the end it didn't affect me, but still. It's an issue for us.



Can you take a look at a northern city you've always wanted to visit, find a 10K or half there, and travel for the POT?  I love traveling to races and when I lived in FL I would try to head north during the summer for some relief.



BigEeyore said:


> Random reflections:
> 1) Race merch was really bad -it was mostly all gone when I got there on Thursday but the variety and quality of stuff has really gone downhill. I miss the shoe ornaments, the race-specific headbands, pint glasses and tervis. Saved me a ton of $$ though
> 2) I have really come to appreciate how well organized rD events are - they really do an amazing job and the volunteers are fantastic and medical staff people were doing a great job - saw several on bikes just making sure runners were ok between med tent stops.
> 3) Entertainment on course was great this year (I did Goofy so can't say for the 5k/10k) - loved the live music, the japanese drummers, the choir was back, the Epcot ball glowing bright in the early hours, tons of characters and big screens showing clips and playing music.
> 4) I love the marathon course so much more than the old ESPN one - leaving MK and almost being halfway done is a big mental boost, and not having to do that long slog on Osceola or that awful out and back on Western Way is fantastic. But they need to let you run through more of HS - that was a joke



1) Not only was the race merch bad but I had a hard time finding anything anywhere I really wanted.  I came home with 3 or 4 things and that was it.
2) They really do a great job.  There are things I really dislike about rD but they are well organized.
3) Agree with this.
4) Agree with this too.  I love that early loop through Epcot and thought the AK loop was much better than the old one with that parking lot loop added when you exit the park.  I wish they'd find a way to add more DHS, even all backstage, but know they are hand tied a little since the park opens while runners are still running through.


----------



## HangWithMerida

GreatLakes said:


> Can you take a look at a northern city you've always wanted to visit, find a 10K or half there, and travel for the POT?  I love traveling to races and when I lived in FL I would try to head north during the summer for some relief.


Houston here. I have thought about this depending on how my upcoming HM goes. The old marathon POT seemed within my reach but the new one seems just far enough away that I'm not sure. I've already got races lined out through Princess and that was going to be the end of my racing season. Now I'm mulling a northern race if I think I can pull a POT before the Dopey cutoff.


----------



## camaker

GreatLakes said:


> 1) Not only was the race merch bad but I had a hard time finding anything anywhere I really wanted.  I came home with 3 or 4 things and that was it.



I know it's no real consolation at this point, but I've seen it reported in a number of places that rD only received ~25% of the merchandise that they ordered. The remainder is hung up somewhere in the supply chain fiasco that seems to be affecting everything right now. 

It'll be interesting to see what they do with the remaining inventory when it arrives. Will it go straight to clearance and Cast Connection or will they make it available through ShopDisney first?  Might be worth keeping an eye out if folks are still interested at this point.


----------



## GreatLakes

camaker said:


> I know it's no real consolation at this point, but I've seen it reported in a number of places that rD only received ~25% of the merchandise that they ordered. The remainder is hung up somewhere in the supply chain fiasco that seems to be affecting everything right now.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what they do with the remaining inventory when it arrives. Will it go straight to clearance and Cast Connection or will they make it available through ShopDisney first?  Might be worth keeping an eye out if folks are still interested at this point.



It would be nice to make it available to runners that registered first via a unique link inside our RunDisney accounts or to the email address we used at registration.  There are a few things I'd like to still get somewhere that isn't ebay.


----------



## Jason Bryer

camaker said:


> I know it's no real consolation at this point, but I've seen it reported in a number of places that rD only received ~25% of the merchandise that they ordered. The remainder is hung up somewhere in the supply chain fiasco that seems to be affecting everything right now.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what they do with the remaining inventory when it arrives. Will it go straight to clearance and Cast Connection or will they make it available through ShopDisney first?  Might be worth keeping an eye out if folks are still interested at this point.



If this is true I wonder if they will sell it on shopDisney?

I try not to complain because on the whole, Iove marathon weekends and recognize just how complex it is to pull it off. But I wish they would require bibs for merchandise purchases, at least for the first day or two. I just did a quick search on eBay for "runDisney 2022" and the markup people are charging (and in many cases getting) is ridiculous.

Related, I hope RD continues to experiment with different POT approaches. This is an issue for nearly every race I do. Either runners overestimate their ability or they lie. If people were honest, RD shouldn't need to do anything, but I was surprised how many people there were in all four races who clearly didn't belong in their starting position (note I was in S2 and ran < 7 hour Dopey).


----------



## marty3d

GreatLakes said:


> It would be nice to make it available to runners that registered first via a unique link inside our RunDisney accounts or to the email address we used at registration.  There are a few things I'd like to still get somewhere that isn't ebay.


That would be great - they have our email anyway and they could likely sell a lot at full price to those of us who weren't able to get it at the expo. Might be better than just pushing it to clearance.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> If this is true I wonder if they will sell it on shopDisney?
> 
> I try not to complain because on the whole, Iove marathon weekends and recognize just how complex it is to pull it off. But I wish they would require bibs for merchandise purchases, at least for the first day or two. I just did a quick search on eBay for "runDisney 2022" and the markup people are charging (and in many cases getting) is ridiculous.



I think they should try to find a realistic way to limit the ability of resellers to purchase race merchandise, too.  I worry about what would happen if they used bibs as the key to the Expo, though.  Given the markup the resellers seem to be able to command, I'm afraid all that requirement would do would be to drive them to buy a 5k bib to gain access to the Expo. Then you've got race slots going to non-runners as well as the merchandise and the runners end up in a worse situation because race entries become harder to secure.


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> I know it's no real consolation at this point, but I've seen it reported in a number of places that rD only received ~25% of the merchandise that they ordered. The remainder is hung up somewhere in the supply chain fiasco that seems to be affecting everything right now.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what they do with the remaining inventory when it arrives. Will it go straight to clearance and Cast Connection or will they make it available through ShopDisney first?  Might be worth keeping an eye out if folks are still interested at this point.


I'd buy stuff on shopDisney. I really wanted a mug at least. Even thinking about a MagicBand (I know there were plenty at the expo, the only thing there was plenty of, it seems).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Re Merchandise: This is always a hot topic around race weekends. If it's true that only 25% of the merchandise was available, it very well could be that the runners bought the majority of it, not resellers. At least I hope that's the case. 
I wanted a 26.2 magnet, so I'd love if that became available on shopDisney.


----------



## Kitty-chan

run.minnie.miles said:


> Re Merchandise: This is always a hot topic around race weekends. If it's true that only 25% of the merchandise was available, it very well could be that the runners bought the majority of it, not resellers. At least I hope that's the case.
> I wanted a 26.2 magnet, so I'd love if that became available on shopDisney.


For what it's worth, I'm not seeing many jackets or race-specific hoodies on eBay. In general there's not as much MW merch on eBay as I expected. I don't know if that means resellers are just on the other sites now, or if there really wasn't anywhere near enough merch available in the first place.


----------



## jrsharp21

For anyone who was amused by Jack Sparrow this past weekend, I was informed that he has an Instagram account. @joggingjacksparrow


----------



## Barca33Runner

BigEeyore said:


> 6) Genie plus sucks - that is all.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Kitty-chan said:


> For what it's worth, I'm not seeing many jackets or race-specific hoodies on eBay. In general there's not as much MW merch on eBay as I expected. I don't know if that means resellers are just on the other sites now, or if there really wasn't anywhere near enough merch available in the first place.


I've looked on some of those "other sites" and I'm not seeing much there either.  I wasn't sure if I wanted the Goofy finisher shirt when we were at the expo, and now I can't find any on any of the usual places. 

I really hope that they put the extra on shopDisney, but I've seen reports that the extra stuff (mainly the shoe ornaments) from W&D went directly to cast connections when it finally came in.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…


----------



## SheHulk

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

SheHulk said:


> I'm so sorry.


Thank you. There wasn’t anything for me to do between then and now, which is why I came on down and did the races. He would’ve been 85 later this month, so not totally unexpected.


----------



## garneska

@Mr_Incr3dible  i am sorry for your loss.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…


They will probably be reflecting on how awesome their dad had been


----------



## marty3d

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SarahDisney

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…



I'm so sorry for your loss.
And yeah, we've had that with my grandfather's stuff recently. A big chunk of it is still piled in our basement. You never know how much stuff you have until you need to get rid of it.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kps7795

Well....I'm the latest one to have come home from Marathon Weekend with a medal and Covid.


----------



## kps7795

kps7795 said:


> Well....I'm the latest one to have come home from Marathon Weekend with a medal and Covid.


I hope that everyone here is vaccinated with a booster.  For what it's worth, my symptoms have been extremely mild.  The drawback is that I have to isolate from my family and I'm working from home.  More importantly, I am afraid that my family will now test positive as well.  I had a blast running the marathon, but I'm left wondering if this great experience was worth it.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lookingforsunshine said:


> They will probably be reflecting on how awesome their dad had been


You are too kind. Thank you


----------



## rubybutt

Herding_Cats said:


> I've looked on some of those "other sites" and I'm not seeing much there either.  I wasn't sure if I wanted the Goofy finisher shirt when we were at the expo, and now I can't find any on any of the usual places.
> 
> I really hope that they put the extra on shopDisney, but I've seen reports that the extra stuff (mainly the shoe ornaments) from W&D went directly to cast connections when it finally came in.


whats cast connections?


----------



## cburnett11

rubybutt said:


> whats cast connections?



A discount/clearance store on property for cast members.


----------



## steph0808

To add some more thoughts.

I was near the front of S2 and crossed at 4:58 for the marathon as well. I was thrilled compared to 2020's late start! Only about 20 minutes of sitting around in the corral. But the first five miles were super crowded because of how fast they let everyone out. But I'm not complaining because I was so far along by the time the sun truly came out and started to warm everything up.

I submitted a 1:53:50 half POT and was in S2. I agree that they need to expand POT requirements because I squeaked in there by the skin of my teeth.

I love/hate Genie+ and ILL. I used it two days - one MK and one DHS because my 5yo was a super whiner and I couldn't take it anymore. It was great at MK. We stacked well and rode a ton, even with a pool and dinner break in the middle of the day. However, at DHS, I paid an extra $120 (Genie+ and bought ROTR ILL) on top of park tickets and we did six rides total before all the lightning lanes were taken. Kids were tired so we called it a night around 5:30. Could have ridden more but would have had to wait for everything. If I went by myself, I might do Genie+ but I'd rope drop instead of ILL. However, with a mom who moves like molasses in the morning and two kids to get ready, early entry hours or rope drop was never even a possibility.


----------



## Barca33Runner

steph0808 said:


> To add some more thoughts.
> 
> I was near the front of S2 and crossed at 4:58 for the marathon as well. I was thrilled compared to 2020's late start! Only about 20 minutes of sitting around in the corral. But the first five miles were super crowded because of how fast they let everyone out. But I'm not complaining because I was so far along by the time the sun truly came out and started to warm everything up.
> 
> I submitted a 1:53:50 half POT and was in S2. I agree that they need to expand POT requirements because I squeaked in there by the skin of my teeth.
> 
> I love/hate Genie+ and ILL. I used it two days - one MK and one DHS because my 5yo was a super whiner and I couldn't take it anymore. It was great at MK. We stacked well and rode a ton, even with a pool and dinner break in the middle of the day. However, at DHS, I paid an extra $120 (Genie+ and bought ROTR ILL) on top of park tickets and we did six rides total before all the lightning lanes were taken. Kids were tired so we called it a night around 5:30. Could have ridden more but would have had to wait for everything. If I went by myself, I might do Genie+ but I'd rope drop instead of ILL. However, with a mom who moves like molasses in the morning and two kids to get ready, early entry hours or rope drop was never even a possibility.



Genie+ seems to work well at only one park: MK. You basically need it at HS but it’s incredibly frustrating because ToT, Slinky, RnRC, and Smugglers Run are so low capacity and have so few Lightning Lanes available. We got Smuggler’s Run and TSM with Genie+ and had to wait for everything else. Could’ve gotten one more if we were staying late, but we went to dinner at 4:00 and had to get back to sleep for the 10k.

I know I could do better using it now (that was our first park day, I thought the app would be more intuitive, and it took me 2 minutes to make our first one, Smugglers Run at 3:00). At that point we were stuck waiting until 11 to make our next pick and by then there was basically nothing other than TSM. My blood pressure is rising just thinking about it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just because I’m a little riled up:

I also heard my favorite Disney “we really don’t care about you” line multiple times this past week. I heard it the first time a few years ago pre-pandemic and thought it was a one off from a frazzled CM but now I have no doubt it is taught. To paraphrase:

“Fill in all of the available space in the queue.
If the party in front of you has stopped feel free to move past them.”

It’s a literal confirmation that we are nothing but cattle to Disney and our attempts at fairness and decency to other humans in maintaining an orderly line is completely secondary to them keeping as many people jammed into as small a space as possible. Lord forbid they have to go move a couple chains and open a couple extra paths in the queue to prevent the line spilling into areas they don’t want it. Nah, let’s tacitly encourage confrontation between agitated people instead.


----------



## FFigawi

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…



Sorry for your loss


----------



## NewYKRunner

kps7795 said:


> Well....I'm the latest one to have come home from Marathon Weekend with a medal and Covid.


What are your symptoms?  Our family has some mild ones and we just got tested yesterday for our return flight to Canada. We should find out today if we’re postponing our flight. We were prepared for it and my wife and I have no regrets if it is Covid.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

I have one toenail turning purple, is that a Covid symptom?


----------



## garneska

I have to test as well. I have symptoms, sore throat and stuffy nose. Need to check about fever, plus am stupid tired (I had chocked that up to running and 3 early wake ups) but I am now getting about 10 hours of sleep.  I knew it was possible so not a big deal. I am vaxxed and boosted.  Means I will NOT go visit my folks on Sunday, which was probably out anyways due to weather.  Oh and my symptoms started on Thursday so unlikely it was from marathon maybe Epcot on Monday.


----------



## RunWI1265

I also came home with Covid. Double vaxxed, boosted, masked in corrals and the start, no indoor dining, etc.  my symptom is a tickle in my throat. Which I mistakenly took as a side effect from little sleep and running four days in a row. My husband flew down after the races and yesterday he said his throat was feeling off. He’s scheduled for a PCR today and again Tuesday in case todays is negative. We are home now trying to navigate keeping our kids from getting infected.  Hopefully I can get some time to myself so I can recap the weekend here. Hope everyone else is staying healthy!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My dad died on New Year’s. And I say that only because we are just now going through all of his stuff and it makes me think that when it is time for my kids to go through my stuff they are just going to be shaking their heads at dozens and dozens of race shirts, Plus wondering what to do with 10 or 15 pounds worth of medals…


Sorry for your loss. I’m glad you made it to the races under a difficult situation. 

Now, about being in s6 for Goofy and starting in the back! I was so discouraged by the crowding in the half that I didn’t even want to do the marathon the next day. Thanks @camaker for the pep talk marathon morning. You were right that it was a little better! But it takes much more energy (and adds almost an extra mile) when you weave, stop behind people often, and can’t keep any kind of usual pace. Too many people were scared of the balloon ladies and were  told all over Facebook, etc., to lie about their anticipated time to “pad” the distance between them. DH and I still finished in our estimated time, 5:31-6:00, but it was much harder to do. Disney, please bring back the lower POT requirements! People are less likely to lie if the have to supply evidence of a <2:30 or <3:00 half. (I have a 2:26 half from ATL Thanksgiving, but will never have <2:00.)

Next rant: Yes, Disney Genie+ is horrible, especially in HS. As others said, even getting up at 7:00, the first ride I could get was in the afternoon, and by 11:00 most of the other rides were sold out, so we got one more the first day, meaning we paid $7.50 per ride. The second day we bought the two ILL rides, but they were scheduled on top of one another. Then a Genie+ ride overlapped them by 15 minutes. I don’t see any way to pick a time though. We rushed to get through all three in an hour and a half.

Rant 3, park hopping: We were at HS on Monday, but wanted to go over to EP to visit with the DATW crew. Bythe time we were allowed to hop over, we couldn’t find anyone. That 2:00 time is ridiculous!

And after all that, I love Disney World, loved Marathon Weekend, love this group of people, and hope to see you all soon. @lhermiston, I’ll miss your SAFD, your sense of humor, and your literally larger than life personality. Drop in to say hi from time to time!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Barca33Runner said:


> “Fill in all of the available space in the queue.
> If the party in front of you has stopped feel free to move past them.”



We heard this too. Bleh. 
The only (terrible) reason I could give was we were going into the stretching room, so the line would get mixed anyway.


----------



## kps7795

NewYKRunner said:


> What are your symptoms?  Our family has some mild ones and we just got tested yesterday for our return flight to Canada. We should find out today if we’re postponing our flight. We were prepared for it and my wife and I have no regrets if it is Covid.


My symptoms are those of a light cold.  On Tuesday, I felt the beginning of a sore throat and was tested.  The sore throat never developed beyond slightly irritating.  On Wednesday, I woke up with that cloudy sensation that I sometimes have when I have a cold, but that dissipated by the afternoon.  Additionally, I have had a sporadic cough, but nothing like when I would get a cold and would be hacking phlegm on a constant basis.  Overall, this really is like a very light cold BECAUSE I have a high level of antibodies as a result of being vaccinated with a booster shot.


----------



## kps7795

garneska said:


> I have to test as well. I have symptoms, sore throat and stuffy nose. Need to check about fever, plus am stupid tired (I had chocked that up to running and 3 early wake ups) but I am now getting about 10 hours of sleep.  I knew it was possible so not a big deal. I am vaxxed and boosted.  Means I will NOT go visit my folks on Sunday, which was probably out anyways due to weather.  Oh and my symptoms started on Thursday so unlikely it was from marathon maybe Epcot on Monday.


We can agree to disagree, but it takes 3-5 days after exposure to begin showing symptoms.  The most logical area of exposure was the marathon with the 11,000 runners huffing and puffing.  The good news is that your symptoms are likely the worst that you're going to experience.  I hope that you feel better and have a quick recovery.


----------



## garneska

@kps7795 actually we can agree.  I have absolutely no science to say it was Monday.  I had Delta and came down with symptoms quickly after exposure (sunday was exposure and symptoms on tuesday) that is the only reason i said monday.  But yes it feels less than a cold.  More of annoyance, and not near as bad as when i had delta.  do you think testing today will give a decent result (concerned about false negative) or should i wait till tomorrow (for best results)?  test kits are hard to come by, i happen to have two tests at home but afraid once i use them it will be a while before i find more.


----------



## NewYKRunner

kps7795 said:


> My symptoms are those of a light cold.  On Tuesday, I felt the beginning of a sore throat and was tested.  The sore throat never developed beyond slightly irritating.  On Wednesday, I woke up with that cloudy sensation that I sometimes have when I have a cold, but that dissipated by the afternoon.  Additionally, I have had a sporadic cough, but nothing like when I would get a cold and would be hacking phlegm on a constant basis.  Overall, this really is like a very light cold BECAUSE I have a high level of antibodies as a result of being vaccinated with a booster shot.


My wife and I are feeling almost nothing but the kids are feeling slightly more- possibly as they only have the first dose. They’re going through the cold cycle very fast.


----------



## jrsharp21

Sorry for all those who are testing positive for Covid. But good hearing that everyone has mild symptoms. So far have been home since Monday and no symptoms of any kind yet (knock on wood). I went to MW with the mindset that I was going to catch it. When I came to terms with that reality, it actually helped me enjoy the weekend. I was more stressed out the week before getting there and trying to avoid getting sick before leaving. I took precautions when I could (masks in the corrals and start, KN95 at the parks, on the plane). I figured since I am boosted I would get mild symptoms if I caught it. But like someone else mentioned above, if I do develop symptoms I would still not regret going. That was my first Dopey and had an absolute blast of a weekend. Can not ever take away those great memories!


----------



## SheHulk

jrsharp21 said:


> Sorry for all those who are testing positive for Covid. But good hearing that everyone has mild symptoms. So far have been home since Monday and no symptoms of any kind yet (knock on wood). I went to MW with the mindset that I was going to catch it. When I came to terms with that reality, it actually helped me enjoy the weekend. I was more stressed out the week before getting there and trying to avoid getting sick before leaving. I took precautions when I could (masks in the corrals and start, KN95 at the parks, on the plane). I figured since I am boosted I would get mild symptoms if I caught it. But like someone else mentioned above, if I do develop symptoms I would still not regret going. That was my first Dopey and had an absolute blast of a weekend. Can not ever take away those great memories!


I have had exactly zero symptoms but am still driving my friends & family crazy with my covid hypochondria since I got back. Every time I clear my throat, I text my friends, "Is this covid?" They don't even respond to those kinds of texts anymore   
The good news is that my work is remote for the 2 weeks after I got back, and so is all my family, who traveled with me. I've been staying inside otherwise.
We are all vaxxed to the max and I agree with you, if we got a mild case I wouldn't have regrets. We had an amazing family vacation and it was worth it, especially since we can quarantine after.


----------



## PrincessV

So far, so good here re: COVID. The tree pollen counts are super high, so I have my usual itchy, watery eyes and a little congestion, plus the chronic cough I've had since getting COVID in early 2020. I wore KN95 masks the entire time I was out of my resort room, other than some wide open stretches of the races and while eating outdoors. I ran the entire 5K and 10K masked, much of the half, and the first 5 miles plus any other crowded parts of the full. I genuinely think I did all I could.

I (rapid) tested negative before leaving WDW and am wearing a KN95 mask in my house outside of my bedroom to help protect my son, but he'll be around people indoors who may or may not wear masks starting next week, and I'll be back in my office, where nobody else wears a mask, so it all feels kind of moot: I think we'll both be exposed one way or another. Which infuriates me, but there's nothing I can do about it. I'll test again Sunday (5 days after my last day in WDW), just to see.


----------



## Barca33Runner

run.minnie.miles said:


> We heard this too. Bleh.
> The only (terrible) reason I could give was we were going into the stretching room, so the line would get mixed anyway.



Yeah, I can understand it in the stretching room and waiting to go into the pre show of RnRC (another place it’s common) and similar places. That initial time a couple years ago was at Pirates in the normal queue and I heard it in other normal lines this time around. It’s just asking for line jumping confrontations in those instances. It’s just a bizarre choice to have CMs angrily admonish a line for not being pushy enough.


----------



## LilyJC

NewYKRunner said:


> What are your symptoms?  Our family has some mild ones and we just got tested yesterday for our return flight to Canada. We should find out today if we’re postponing our flight. We were prepared for it and my wife and I have no regrets if it is Covid.



Mine started mildly as a tickle in the throat/hoarse when speaking which I initially attributed to completing Dopey. It moved to full on chills/fever, body aches, headache, and cough a few days later… (fully vaccinated)


----------



## ZellyB

I've also been hearing from various friends that they've had mild symptoms and been tested and have a negative result.  Times are confusing these days because it is winter with its normal array of normal colds and such out there, but we are all paranoid and don't want to expose others if it should be Covid.  We are all okay so far from the trip and hope those who are sick get feeling better quickly!


----------



## Marathongirl30

jrsharp21 said:


> Sorry for all those who are testing positive for Covid. But good hearing that everyone has mild symptoms. So far have been home since Monday and no symptoms of any kind yet (knock on wood). I went to MW with the mindset that I was going to catch it. When I came to terms with that reality, it actually helped me enjoy the weekend. I was more stressed out the week before getting there and trying to avoid getting sick before leaving. I took precautions when I could (masks in the corrals and start, KN95 at the parks, on the plane). I figured since I am boosted I would get mild symptoms if I caught it. But like someone else mentioned above, if I do develop symptoms I would still not regret going. That was my first Dopey and had an absolute blast of a weekend. Can not ever take away those great memories!


That was our philosophy as well-we assumed we would catch it, so once we were there it was easier to relax. The two weeks prior was VERY stressful as we tried to avoid getting it. We still took precautions-masks before the race, no indoor eating (until after the marathon), but still got it. Mild symptoms, bit of a foggy brain, but I just HOPE that is covid and not just me, lol. We are both double-vaxxed, have had covid previously, so we figured our symptoms would be mild. Having said all that-I LOVED my first Dopey!!!!!!!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Barca33Runner said:


> Yeah, I can understand it in the stretching room and waiting to go into the pre show of RnRC (another place it’s common) and similar places. That initial time a couple years ago was at Pirates in the normal queue and I heard it in other normal lines this time around. It’s just asking for line jumping confrontations in those instances. It’s just a bizarre choice to have CMs angrily admonish a line for not being pushy enough.


I don’t like it either-  no matter the attraction, it just doesn’t sound pleasant.


----------



## LilyJC

On the topic of Genie +, we didn’t hate it as much as we thought we would. It’s definitely inferior to DLRs now defunct Maxpass, but some functionality was similar. Our only MK day was also our expo day. I decided mid morning that it might be a good idea to try genie +. Essentially I was able to stack rides for when we’d actually be in the park. Once in the park, we used immediate return times/searching for cancellations to get on everything we wanted. We could have gone on more than we did, but we’re DL snobs and refuse to ride some WDW versions. Somehow even sold out iLL would pop up throughout the day, so we paid for those more than I thought we would.  We were so thankful to have it at HS. Those lines were bonkers, and people there were angry and aggressive! I was happy to find a Frozen iLL and hop to Epcot for that and Harmonious (new favorite )!! …Anyone else double their Dopey miles with another 50 walking miles?!? 

I do absolutely HATE the nickel and diming, and it’s obnoxious to have to be glued to the phone to use genie+ efficiently.


----------



## AJruns

Same on the pre-trip stress/anxiety- I drove myself nuts worrying I wouldn’t make it there, but knew by going I was accepting a huge risk. I was still careful, and so far have still tested negative, though I’m hiding out for a minimum of 5 days post travel to be sure. 

On another note, I just ordered this (as a hoodie, but you can get the design on a lot of things) from Etsy. I would rather have the real thing, but it sounds like chances are low we will see any more official merchandise.


----------



## kps7795

garneska said:


> @kps7795 actually we can agree.  I have absolutely no science to say it was Monday.  I had Delta and came down with symptoms quickly after exposure (sunday was exposure and symptoms on tuesday) that is the only reason i said monday.  But yes it feels less than a cold.  More of annoyance, and not near as bad as when i had delta.  do you think testing today will give a decent result (concerned about false negative) or should i wait till tomorrow (for best results)?  test kits are hard to come by, i happen to have two tests at home but afraid once i use them it will be a while before i find more.


My wife proved her mettle as a medical doctor when she called exactly when I would experience the onset of symptoms.  She told me 3-5 days and my symptoms became most noticeable on day 3.  I asked if I should get tested on Tuesday and my wife had me wait until Wednesday to ensure a more accurate test result because Tuesday would have been too early and might have resulted in a false negative.  I personally would suggest that you get tested today.  However, I question the accuracy of at-home testing.  I don't know if it's the test kits themselves or people who are not medically trained failed to get good swabs, but we have had A LOT of patients come in and test positive (rapid and pcr) after testing negative via at-home tests.


----------



## jrsharp21

ZellyB said:


> I've also been hearing from various friends that they've had mild symptoms and been tested and have a negative result.  Times are confusing these days because it is winter with its normal array of normal colds and such out there, but we are all paranoid and don't want to expose others if it should be Covid.  We are all okay so far from the trip and hope those who are sick get feeling better quickly!



My employee started experiencing a bad sore throat and some body aches on Tuesday night. She took two at home tests and the results were very weird. Big pink blobs on the strips. So our HR said since the strip had a pink color that she is positive. She went and got a PCR test, came back negative. She took a strep test and that came back positive. Crazy thing is that where she got her strep test at, they made her take another covid test, even though she just got her negative results two hours earlier.


----------



## garneska

kps7795 said:


> My wife proved her mettle as a medical doctor when she called exactly when I would experience the onset of symptoms.  She told me 3-5 days and my symptoms became most noticeable on day 3.  I asked if I should get tested on Tuesday and my wife had me wait until Wednesday to ensure a more accurate test result because Tuesday would have been too early and might have resulted in a false negative.  I personally would suggest that you get tested today.  However, I question the accuracy of at-home testing.  I don't know if it's the test kits themselves or people who are not medically trained failed to get good swabs, but we have had A LOT of patients come in and test positive (rapid and pcr) after testing negative via at-home tests.


I have been hearing about a lot of people testing negative at home but PCR is positive.  I am trying to avoid finding an appointment.  My medical friend said test tomorrow.  At this point I am going to act like i am positive until I test and even if i test negative.  I mean the likely hood of it being Omicron is pretty high.  I work from home any way so it just means, DH goes to the grocery store and no visiting my folks this weekend.


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> I have been hearing about a lot of people testing negative at home but PCR is positive.  I am trying to avoid finding an appointment.  My medical friend said test tomorrow.  At this point I am going to act like i am positive until I test and even if i test negative.  I mean the likely hood of it being Omicron is pretty high.  I work from home any way so it just means, DH goes to the grocery store and no visiting my folks this weekend.



One of the things to keep in mind in these cases is that the tests use different technologies that vary significantly in sensitivity. At home tests require a much higher viral load to be present to return a positive result. The PCR tests are much more sensitive and can return positives long after a person has recovered, in some cases.

I read a very interesting article that postulated that the at home/rapid tests could actually be more useful in situations like we're in right now, as they spotlight when someone has a high load and is more likely to be contagious, versus the PCR test which can keep returning positives long after it's safe for someone to return to normal activities. Not endorsing any specific view on the matter, but it was an interesting evaluation.


----------



## Grabnar

garneska said:


> I have been hearing about a lot of people testing negative at home but PCR is positive.


The lateral flow tests (at home tests like the Binax ones) are *very* sensitive to swabbing technique because they're directly measuring the amount of virus on the swab. They're best used to check for symptomatic infection when used in the nostrils. There's some _unapproved_ _but promising _research that throat swabs with omicron are more accurate but YMMV.

PCR tests are amplifying tests meaning that they amplify the signal from small quantities of viral RNA so that it's visible, this makes them a lot more sensitive than lateral flow tests.



garneska said:


> At this point I am going to act like i am positive until I test and even if i test negative.



100% the right move, if you're symptomatic you have _something_. Even if it's just a rhinovirus don't spread that around


----------



## doombuggy

Ran the half and started feeling a bit out of sorts Tuesday night.  I do have seasonal allergies that start right after Christmas and last until the end of January/beginning of February here in Central FL.  My itchy eyes were bothering me last week a little, but I think it got worse after Sunday's warm weather.  My ears and nose are draining into my throat, so i thought i got a cold as well, since I was running around in a tank top on Saturday morning in 55 degrees.  But i started getting mild chills and a headache on Wednesday night, so I signed up for a rapid test, which i went to get this morning and it showed positive.  So I had to report it to HR at my part time job (who gave me the test) and now will be calling out from work this weekend.  I work from home f/t and live alone, so I am already isolating.  

I knew the chance was there and while i wore my mask in the coral, i couldn't run with it (fogged my glasses).  i also stayed at the Poly all weekend, so I picked it up somewhere, assuming I do have it and not just cold/alergies.


----------



## SarahDisney

The tl;dr that I've heard on rapid vs PCR tests is that rapid tests tell you when you're infectious/contagious, and PCRs can catch an infection even when it's not in the infectious stage. 
So if you come up positive on a rapid test, definitely avoid people. If you come up positive on a PCR, get some rest, take care of yourself, and also probably avoid people because even if you're not infectious now, you will be soon.


----------



## fatmanatee

So far I'm ok over here, tested negative via rapid and had a PCR test done just to be sure.

EDIT: to add to this, I live very close to NYC and visit fairly often so it's *very* possible that I had been exposed to this early on.


----------



## Grabnar

SarahDisney said:


> The tl;dr that I've heard on rapid vs PCR tests is that rapid tests tell you when you're infectious/contagious, and PCRs can catch an infection even when it's not in the infectious stage.
> So if you come up positive on a rapid test, definitely avoid people. If you come up positive on a PCR, get some rest, take care of yourself, and also probably avoid people because even if you're not infectious now, you will be soon.


This was true for the wild type virus and Alpha variants, Delta and Omicron have much better binding efficiency to ACE-2 receptors and the correlation likely does not hold true anymore.

Edit: Meaning that negative on a rapid test but still symptomatic and even pre-symptomatic is likely still infectious.


----------



## SarahDisney

Grabnar said:


> This was true for the wild type virus and Alpha variants, Delta and Omicron have much better binding efficiency to ACE-2 receptors and the correlation likely does not hold true anymore.
> 
> Edit: Meaning that negative on a rapid test but still symptomatic and even pre-symptomatic is likely still infectious.



Interesting. I had read this somewhat recently, but the article I was reading may have been based on old data. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.


----------



## CP3uhoh

DopeyBadger said:


> Not officially.
> 
> For the M/Goofy/Dopey runners, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
> s1 = POT of 3:40 M or less
> s2 = POT of 3:40 M to 4:00 M, and Platinum Club rD
> s3 = 4:00-4:30 estimate
> s4 = 4:30-5:00 estimate
> s5 = 5:00-5:30 estimate
> s6 = 5:30-6:00, 6:00-6:30, and 6:30-7:00 estimate
> 
> For the HM, it appeared to be (although I did see some anecdotal counter evidence on Facebook that I didn't dig into):
> s1 = POT of 2:00 HM or less
> s2 = 2:00-2:15 estimate
> s3 = 2:15-2:30 estimate
> s4 = 2:30-2:45 estimate
> s5 = 2:45-3:00 estimate
> s6 = 3:00-3:15 and 3:15-3:30 estimate
> 
> The 5k/10k seemed a bit more mixed and I don't have a good read on the system they used.


I had a 1:49 Half Marathon and was in S2 for Dopey. Same POT put me in S1 for Wine and Dine. No companies, S1 was small and the only dopey I talked to in S1 was a 2:47 MARATHON! I stopped asking after that. LOL


----------



## NewYKRunner

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.


In 2020 they sold options for displaying medals. Nothing like that this year unfortunately.


----------



## Herding_Cats

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.



if you google or Pinterest for ideas you’ll get a ton. DH and I aren’t putting our medals in a box (I feel like that defeats the whole point of the spinners/sliders) but we are going to make one with our bibs, my marathon ears, maps of the courses and possible some of our PP pics. Probably getting a bigger one from Michaels (or hobby lobby or whatever craft store you have) and work it out from there.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Just want to remind everyone who used PhotoPass/MemoryMaker to keep checking your accounts. Today, out of the blue, the four photos I was missing appeared! They were Pinocchio (5k), Sadness (5k), Joy (5k), and Buzz Lightyear (10k). So happy to have those photos!


----------



## Naomeri

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.


If it were me, I would get something like this from Etsy.  It looks so neat and rather professional, so would likely fit well in an office setting.


----------



## AJruns

I have this from Gone for a Run in my living room. Like a Christmas tree my favorite medals go in the front


----------



## Oswald0827

jrsharp21 said:


> For anyone who was amused by Jack Sparrow this past weekend, I was informed that he has an Instagram account. @joggingjacksparrow


I passed him between DHS and Epcot and could only think about how hot he must have been in that costume. Super impressed he could run 26 miles in that  - I would have passed out.


----------



## 1lilspark

Naomeri said:


> If it were me, I would get something like this from Etsy.  It looks so neat and rather professional, so would likely fit well in an office setting.
> View attachment 638950


oh I love this


----------



## DopeyBadger

CP3uhoh said:


> I had a 1:49 Half Marathon and was in S2 for Dopey. Same POT put me in S1 for Wine and Dine. No companies, S1 was small and the only dopey I talked to in S1 was a 2:47 MARATHON! I stopped asking after that. LOL



s1 M/Goofy/Dopey was a 1:44 HM or less
s1 HM solo event was a 2:00 HM or less

s2 M/Goofy/Dopey was a 1:53:45 HM or less (or so)

s1 Wine and Dine was a 2:00 HM or less


----------



## Naomeri

1lilspark said:


> oh I love this


I wish it were more budget-friendly, I’d love to do a whole medal honeycomb wall


----------



## Oswald0827

steph0808 said:


> To add some more thoughts.
> 
> I was near the front of S2 and crossed at 4:58 for the marathon as well. I was thrilled compared to 2020's late start! Only about 20 minutes of sitting around in the corral. But the first five miles were super crowded because of how fast they let everyone out. But I'm not complaining because I was so far along by the time the sun truly came out and started to warm everything up.
> 
> I submitted a 1:53:50 half POT and was in S2. I agree that they need to expand POT requirements because I squeaked in there by the skin of my teeth.
> 
> I love/hate Genie+ and ILL. I used it two days - one MK and one DHS because my 5yo was a super whiner and I couldn't take it anymore. It was great at MK. We stacked well and rode a ton, even with a pool and dinner break in the middle of the day. However, at DHS, I paid an extra $120 (Genie+ and bought ROTR ILL) on top of park tickets and we did six rides total before all the lightning lanes were taken. Kids were tired so we called it a night around 5:30. Could have ridden more but would have had to wait for everything. If I went by myself, I might do Genie+ but I'd rope drop instead of ILL. However, with a mom who moves like molasses in the morning and two kids to get ready, early entry hours or rope drop was never even a possibility.


You definitely just made it - I was 1:55 Half POT and in S3.  It was very painful to get through the first five miles.


----------



## GreatLakes

I haven't listened to it yet but the Ali On The Run podcast interviewed Brittany Charboneau .  She was the winner of all 4 races for Dopey.  Link below:

https://aliontherunblog.com/2022/01/14/ali-on-the-run-show-468-brittany-charboneau/


----------



## run.minnie.miles

GreatLakes said:


> I haven't listened to it yet but the Ali On The Run podcast interviewed Brittany Charboneau .  She was the winner of all 4 races for Dopey.  Link below:
> 
> https://aliontherunblog.com/2022/01/14/ali-on-the-run-show-468-brittany-charboneau/


Yay!! I was just thinking last night that I hope Ali gets her on her show! Can’t wait to listen!


----------



## Kerry1957

Add me to the not so exclusive group of Covid positives. I'm close to asymptomatic with just a tickle in my throat and an occasional dry cough. Had the rapid test yesterday at the drive-through pharmacy and it came back inconclusive. Went back today and it was positive. At least that gives me a quiet weekend at home.

Edit to add: I'm double vaccinated plus boosted so I'm assuming that helped keep the symptoms mild.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

run.minnie.miles said:


> Yay!! I was just thinking last night that I hope Ali gets her on her show! Can’t wait to listen!



I was thinking the same thing!  Ali and I are best friends.  Not really, but I listen to her show every week and feel like we could be.


----------



## GirlfromTN

Going to marathon weekend and getting covid is starting to sound like the old "chicken pox parties" that I've heard used to happen so that parents of kids could get chicken pox over with and not have to deal with it later. Ha. I literally avoided it for 2 years, wore KN95 masks in corrals and during start/end of race, didn't go to restaurants, didn't go to parks, drove my own car, didn't ride a bus or an airplane, barely spoke to anyone - but I got it and I'm guessing there were a LOT of aerosolized viral particles floating around in that air from all the runners who either 1) were infectious without knowing it, or 2) thought they had "just a cold" so ran the race anyway.


----------



## marty3d

I was negative on my PCR test for re-entry to Canada and no symptoms but given the number of positives on here, I'm voluntarily isolating until at least Monday. We always knew it was a risk - just want to make sure I don't pass it on if I turn out positive later.


----------



## garneska

i did test with my rapid at home and it was negative.  As i said earlier, will act like it is positive.  Not sure it is worth trying to get a PCR test.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Just read on the winner of all 4 race’s Instagram that she was able to sleep in until 3:20 am. Elite runner perks haha.


----------



## Bree

I woke up Tuesday with a sore throat and stomach ache. I tested and was negative. Pretty much a waste of a home test because I felt fine on Wednesday.


----------



## 1lilspark

Between race weekend/ working at a supermarket I probably have/had it but it’s so mild that I’m just assuming it’s my seasonal allergies


----------



## mtnmjd

jrsharp21 said:


> For anyone who was amused by Jack Sparrow this past weekend, I was informed that he has an Instagram account. @joggingjacksparrow


I just found this out today as he randomly liked on of my photos from 2020. Strange


----------



## Gary Snyder

Someone earlier mentioned some chipping on the marathon ( if not others) medals… today I noticed what they were talking about. What are the solutions?
—- tolerate it as this is normal for these medals
—- contact Disney to replace them
—- apply fingernail polish or other sealant on top to preserve paint
Thanks for any help!


----------



## fatmanatee

Gary Snyder said:


> Someone earlier mentioned some chipping on the marathon ( if not others) medals… today I noticed what they were talking about. What are the solutions?
> —- tolerate it as this is normal for these medals
> —- contact Disney to replace them
> —- apply fingernail polish or other sealant on top to preserve paint
> Thanks for any help!


I’m going with option 1 for now, although asking them for a replacement couldn’t hurt. I was sorta under the impression that this might be an issue for most medals, but did I just end up unlucky on this one?


----------



## Jason Bryer

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.



Here are my medals. I did the same for my 2020 Dopey medals. For marathons I use a smaller 9x9 frame. Got these at Michael's fairly cheaply.


----------



## camaker

Silver lining to the Marathon Weekend merchandise situation.

At least they weren't selling popcorn buckets...


----------



## rubybutt

Jason Bryer said:


> Here are my medals. I did the same for my 2020 Dopey medals. For marathons I use a smaller 9x9 frame. Got these at Michael's fairly cheaply.


It looks awesome, but daisey facing the wrong way would drive me nuts. I got this for my wife's medals.  It is very nicely made. https://www.etsy.com/listing/743910133/custom-magic-world-with-custom-text


----------



## Novatrix

camaker said:


> Silver lining to the Marathon Weekend merchandise situation.
> 
> At least they weren't selling popcorn buckets...



I saw that on yahoo. To be fair, I'd probably hop in line too. Those Figment popcorn buckets are darn cute and I'm a sucker for anything Figment...


----------



## jrsharp21

rubybutt said:


> It looks awesome, but daisey facing the wrong way would drive me nuts. I got this for my wife's medals.  It is very nicely made. https://www.etsy.com/listing/743910133/custom-magic-world-with-custom-text



My wife has something similar for her medals. Hers has a little shelve above the hanging bar. She has the past RD shoe ornaments on the little shelf.


----------



## Z-Knight

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.


here is a thread we had going before:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-do-you-do-with-all-that-bling.3381963/


----------



## matt and beth

I woke up this morning.  Felt nothing, tested for nothing and continued as usual.  That is it.. have a nice day


----------



## CP3uhoh

GirlfromTN said:


> Going to marathon weekend and getting covid is starting to sound like the old "chicken pox parties" that I've heard used to happen so that parents of kids could get chicken pox over with and not have to deal with it later. Ha. I literally avoided it for 2 years, wore KN95 masks in corrals and during start/end of race, didn't go to restaurants, didn't go to parks, drove my own car, didn't ride a bus or an airplane, barely spoke to anyone - but I got it and I'm guessing there were a LOT of aerosolized viral particles floating around in that air from all the runners who either 1) were infectious without knowing it, or 2) thought they had "just a cold" so ran the race anyway.


So you think you got it outdoors vs. the hotel, plane, etc….ok


----------



## GirlfromTN

CP3uhoh said:


> So you think you got it outdoors vs. the hotel, plane, etc….ok


Didn’t go on a plane. Stayed at a hotel with open air corridors to rooms and didn’t go inside any space at the hotel. Yea I am pretty sure covid was heavy in the air with 12,000 runners packed together and coughing, snot rockets, etc. I am assuming you haven’t participated in a runDisney race, if you don’t know how people are packed close together in the corrals and during much of the run.  There is no “open air” to let air circulate.


----------



## Carol_

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a shadow box or display ideas for displaying your medals? Since it was my first Dopey I would like to put them in a shadow box and put them in my office at work.


Look what I found on Etsy:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/829737...isplay?ref=var_v1_share&variation0=1426996372


----------



## opusone

*Dopey 2022 Ranked Results*
As I have done for most of the past years, I calculated the rankings for the Dopey results.  The pdf file is too big to attach on the DISboards, but you can find it here: Dopey 2022 Ranked Results


----------



## dobball23

opusone said:


> *Dopey 2022 Ranked Results*
> As I have done for most of the past years, I calculated the rankings for the Dopey results.  The pdf file is too big to attach on the DISboards, but you can find it here: Dopey 2022 Ranked Results


Thanks for doing this! It's fun to see where I ranked.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Thank goodness the marathon was last week and not tomorrow! Weather looks really bad for tomorrow.


----------



## The Expert

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Thank goodness the marathon was last week and not tomorrow! Weather looks really bad for tomorrow.



I'd take that temp range, though!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

PeppercornElvis said:


> Just want to remind everyone who used PhotoPass/MemoryMaker to keep checking your accounts. Today, out of the blue, the four photos I was missing appeared! They were Pinocchio (5k), Sadness (5k), Joy (5k), and Buzz Lightyear (10k). So happy to have those photos!


Thank you! I was wondering what happened to the Buzz photos.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

PeppercornElvis said:


> Just want to remind everyone who used PhotoPass/MemoryMaker to keep checking your accounts. Today, out of the blue, the four photos I was missing appeared! They were Pinocchio (5k), Sadness (5k), Joy (5k), and Buzz Lightyear (10k). So happy to have those photos!


Thank you! I was wondering what happened to the Buzz photos.


----------



## LilyJC

opusone said:


> *Dopey 2022 Ranked Results*
> As I have done for most of the past years, I calculated the rankings for the Dopey results.  The pdf file is too big to attach on the DISboards, but you can find it here: Dopey 2022 Ranked Results



This is impressive! Thank you!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

FWIW, I drove down, wore my mask only when forced to, visited the parks after the races, and came home healthy. Probably not what a number if you wanted to hear, but that was my experience. 
And thanks to the Half-Assed Running Method (TM), I would be looking at going for a 3 mile run today if not for the fact that it is so cold and we are about to get snow. 
hopefully I get a medal display stand for my birthday this weekend. For someone doing a Dopey shadowbox, hang it with two nails because it’s going to be heavy…
There’s so much to complain about concerning Disney, yet already talking to my teenage son about bringing him down to do the half with me.
And thanks for the advice about waiting a couple of days to get back on a scale. I am now showing a one and a half to 2 pound weight drop from when I left. That is more like it!


----------



## CP3uhoh

opusone said:


> *Dopey 2022 Ranked Results*
> As I have done for most of the past years, I calculated the rankings for the Dopey results.  The pdf file is too big to attach on the DISboards, but you can find it here: Dopey 2022 Ranked Results


thanks for doing that. I have to admit I bought in to the "5k is not timed" even though I know people have tracked it here. I could have shaved off 10 if I knew there would be a ranking lol.


----------



## marty3d

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> There’s so much to complain about concerning Disney, yet already talking to my teenage son about bringing him down to do the half with me.!


Ran the 5 and the 10k with my son this year and it was one of the best experiences ever. He’s now talking about doing the half in the future. You should definitely do that!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

First run felt good today!  But, I'm having some post-Dopey blues.  Wish we had signed up for Princess or Springtime Surprise.  I don't want to wait until W&D in November for more RunDisney!  Our new medal hanger looks so bare!


----------



## BikeFan

StarGirl11 said:


> A huge thanks to @BikeFan. Who along with another couple of runners are the only reason I can even call my Dopey a success. Two months ago I thought I was going to have to walk away from the full. And then you along with a few others came to my rescue.
> 
> Next year I’ll be back with my own wheels. Even if I have to fight my trainer on this to do Dopey again. I’ll be back.



You're welcome, and it was an honor to help another runner complete the challenge.  Glad to see you'll be back next year to do it all over again!


----------



## Naomeri

gosalyn_mallard said:


> First run felt good today!  But, I'm having some post-Dopey blues.  Wish we had signed up for Princess or Springtime Surprise.  I don't want to wait until W&D in November for more RunDisney!  Our new medal hanger looks so bare!
> View attachment 639292


The Princess Half and the Springtime Tower of Terror 10 Miler are still open…


----------



## Disney at Heart

matt and beth said:


> I woke up this morning.  Felt nothing, tested for nothing and continued as usual.  That is it.. have a nice day


DH and I are the same. We were there for 10 days, ate in restaurants, crowded in corrals and ride pre-shows, and wore cloth masks indoors. Went to Hurricane Hannah’s and marathon meetup. No illness so far. We have been blessed.
Went for a 4.4  mile run yesterday and 5.2 today. Building slowly to give my feet/ legs time to recover.


----------



## tinkychloe

I also came home with a medal and positive antigen test. My PCR yesterday was also positive. I was there for 13 days so I have no idea when I caught it. I probably had it for the entire Dopey weekend. Really itchy roof of my mouth which I get when I am starting a cold and also so tired, which I thought was the ungodly wake up times and mileage. I also have inflamed knee and hip joints, which coincidentally I had after my vaccinations but again, is it Covid or wear and tear. I wore my mask outdoors and indoors and am vaxxed/boosted 7 weeks ago.


----------



## AJruns

I had breakthrough delta in August and almost exactly six weeks later had a crazy arthritis flare up and my knee pain was probably the worst it’s ever been. Anecdotally I’d read about this exact thing happening and wanted to link the two, but I have osteoarthritis- not rheumatoid. I’m under the impression osteo does not have the same triggers. I’m curious if anyone had/has any similar experiences as they go through it.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Some thing I think I have forgotten to mention until now: waiting for the marathon to start the guy next to me was sitting rather comfortably on a camp stool. He said 10 bucks at the  bass pro shop. When we started moving forward for race start, he sat it on the other side of the fence.


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Some thing I think I have forgotten to mention until now: waiting for the marathon to start the guy next to me was sitting rather comfortably on a camp stool. He said 10 bucks at the  bass pro shop. When we started moving forward for race start, he sat it on the other side of the fence.



That guy is my hero!


----------



## xjillianpaige

Sitting at the airport waiting to board and reminiscing on this trip.

seeing the Jack sparrow posts, I was interviewed by Rylee on marathon morning (did anyone see me? I was with Jennifer and Ashley and we talked about being first timers) and before the interview he said that they tried to interview Jack but he was very in character and impossible to understand.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

xjillianpaige said:


> did anyone see me?


No, because apparently S6 wasn’t good enough for screens/speakers… #stillbitter 
That is cool that you were interviewed though!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

lookingforsunshine said:


> No, because apparently S6 wasn’t good enough for screens/speakers… #stillbitter
> That is cool that you were interviewed though!


Amen to not being able to see or hear  much of anything back there.
Ditto on the congrats


----------



## lookingforsunshine

The weather report for tomorrow is so bad. We would have all been a wreck had the race been this weekend.


----------



## GreatLakes

lookingforsunshine said:


> The weather report for tomorrow is so bad. We would have all been a wreck had the race been this weekend.


Yikes.  I just took a look and the area is bathed under a sea of green on the radar.  The running Gods were watching over us it would appear.


----------



## The Expert

Video from MK this morning:


And apparently everyone has been getting tornado warnings on their phones all night. We may have been canceled!


----------



## Kitty-chan

The Expert said:


> Video from MK this morning:
> 
> 
> And apparently everyone has been getting tornado warnings on their phones all night. We may have been canceled!


This was my biggest fear for MW2022. I have never fully gotten over the 2017 MW Half! So as much as I struggled with the heat last week (and I did struggle mightily), I was just SO GLAD we didn't get cancelled, and also that the race didn't get shortened on me.


----------



## leholcomb

CP3uhoh said:


> thanks for doing that. I have to admit I bought in to the "5k is not timed" even though I know people have tracked it here. I could have shaved off 10 if I knew there would be a ranking lol.


5K is “officially” timed for Dopey. They have to confirm you ran all 4 races.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I know this has been asked before, so sorry for the repeat, but who do I email if there is a missing photo from the marathon? Thanks in advance.


----------



## xjillianpaige

Jason Bryer said:


> I know this has been asked before, so sorry for the repeat, but who do I email if there is a missing photo from the marathon? Thanks in advance.


You can call photo pass at 407-560-4300.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

opusone said:


> *Dopey 2022 Ranked Results*
> As I have done for most of the past years, I calculated the rankings for the Dopey results.  The pdf file is too big to attach on the DISboards, but you can find it here: Dopey 2022 Ranked Results


Thanks for doing this.  
And now that I've seen it....   I *know* that I said I'de pace myself and enjoy taking photos, but competitive me is sitting here thinking, "I can shave a lot of time off of that total". 
To what end?  Don't know, but I can be rather competitive.  (DW is rolling her eyes, even though she's as competitive as I am).


----------



## marty3d

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Thanks for doing this.
> And now that I've seen it....   I *know* that I said I'de pace myself and enjoy taking photos, but competitive me is sitting here thinking, "I can shave a lot of time off of that total".
> To what end?  Don't know, but I can be rather competitive.  (DW is rolling her eyes, even though she's as competitive as I am).


Is it bad that I’m thinking the same thing? I would have only needed to shave 48 minutes off my total (which is doable - I lost a lot of time waiting for medical for a concussion test In the full) to be in the top half of Dopey times. Top 25% isn’t achievable for me unless I’m willing to cut out character stops and that would take away the fun part of the races.


----------



## nekonekoneko

I've been gone for the last week on the Disney Cruise.  So I've got a bit of catching up to do.

But has anyone determined how many people didn't finish the races?


----------



## DopeyBadger

nekonekoneko said:


> But has anyone determined how many people didn't finish the races?



Someone on Facebook who is really good with data analysis estimated about 549 runners.  ETA: this is the marathon.


----------



## nekonekoneko

DopeyBadger said:


> Someone on Facebook who is really good with data analysis estimated about 549 runners.  ETA: this is the marathon.


Wow, thanks.  The weather was brutal on Sunday.


----------



## Tall Todd

I guess at this point there isn't much to say. We ran, we walked, we conquered.

If there was much to change: I wish PhotoPass could somehow know that two runners are together. I would be hip to hip with the misuses and in many of her photos my elbow appears, wish we could have a double shot without doing some sort of photo-shopping. Also, was the stretch from Animal Kingdom to Blizzard Beach to Hollywood Studios as desolate and depressing as I remember it being?


----------



## Kitty-chan

Tall Todd said:


> Also, was the stretch from Animal Kingdom to Blizzard Beach to Hollywood Studios as desolate and depressing as I remember it being?


Yes it was! In fact, that stretch was exactly where I decided I never want to do 26.2 at WDW again! If I'm gonna run that far, I want some shade, or something interesting to look at, or at least to not be looping in a parking lot.


----------



## fatmanatee

Tall Todd said:


> Also, was the stretch from Animal Kingdom to Blizzard Beach to Hollywood Studios as desolate and depressing as I remember it being?


Might be the toughest part of any race I’ve done. Looking at my splits right now and I almost wish they did splits by park as opposed to by mile milestone, but you can definitely tell that it started to get ugly for me somewhere between the halfway point and mile 20. Getting to HS and having a cheering section again was a big boost.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

fatmanatee said:


> Might be the toughest part of any race I’ve done. Looking at my splits right now and I almost wish they did splits by park as opposed to by mile milestone, but you can definitely tell that it started to get ugly for me somewhere between the halfway point and mile 20. Getting to HS and having a cheering section again was a big boost.


I definitely prefer the in-park environment to the long empty stretches. I would rather Disney have us spend more time running through AK and eliminate the BB parking lot and maybe some more of the loop to BB.  And last time I did this, they had more animals out before going into AK.  This year was just some donkeys, if I recall correctly.   I missed the birds of prey.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> This year was just some donkeys


I am so sad I DNF’d before the donkeys because I love donkeys so much.


----------



## camaker

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am so sad I DNF’d before the donkeys because I love donkeys so much.



It might not have been donkeys for you. They rotate the animals that they have out.

When I went by it was a pig. I hope they got it put away before the heat really ramped up, though.  Otherwise, that pig was going to be bakin'!

I'll see myself out now...


----------



## dobball23

nekonekoneko said:


> I've been gone for the last week on the Disney Cruise.  So I've got a bit of catching up to do.
> 
> But has anyone determined how many people didn't finish the races?


Were you on the Dream after Marathon Weekend?


----------



## MissLiss279

lookingforsunshine said:


> I am so sad I DNF’d before the donkeys because I love donkeys so much.


There was a pig there when I ran by - not a donkey.


----------



## steph0808

MissLiss279 said:


> There was a pig there when I ran by - not a donkey.



When I went into AK, it was a pig. But when I came out, it was an alpaca, I think. Definitely too skinny of a neck to be a donkeys.


----------



## nekonekoneko

dobball23 said:


> Were you on the Dream after Marathon Weekend?


Yes I was!  It was a fun trip, though a bit more subdued.


----------



## marty3d

Im pretty sure I preferred the run through WWoS rather than this stretch through BB. The cheering section in the stands of the stadium were fun.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

camaker said:


> When I went by it was a pig.


Omg I also love pigs!!! I suppose this will be my motivation to redeem myself and try again.


----------



## dobball23

nekonekoneko said:


> Yes I was!  It was a fun trip, though a bit more subdued.


We were, too. I talked to a lot of runners during the cruise. I'm guessing we chatted at some point. I completed Dopey and then went on the cruise. We had a lot of fun, despite a little less energy than normal due to the lower crowds.


----------



## GreatLakes

Tall Todd said:


> Also, was the stretch from Animal Kingdom to Blizzard Beach to Hollywood Studios as desolate and depressing as I remember it being?



I didn't really mind that stretch. It was straight with minimal elevation change so you could spot people down the road and try to pick them off. I passed 4 or 5 people on that stretch. The BB loop was my least favorite.


----------



## fatmanatee

GreatLakes said:


> I didn't really mind that stretch. It was straight with minimal elevation change so you could spot people down the road and try to pick them off. I passed 4 or 5 people on that stretch. The BB loop was my least favorite.


I think I would have handled it better if I got there earlier, but by the time I made it the heat started bearing down and you start thinking too much about the stuff that makes it a crappy segment. At another time I could have made it there by 8:30, maybe even close to 8, given how early they started, but I absolutely wasn’t pacing myself to do that this time lol.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I agree the stretch from AK to BB is the worst, but it is much better than the out and back and WWoS IMHO. Looking at the park layout AK is really kind of out there so I think some stretch of highway is unavoidable.


----------



## Sara W

I had a goat and a sheep. I remember because they were wearing signs that said something along the lines of being a “GOAT” and “ewe can do it.”
Edit to add- I love bad puns!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

marty3d said:


> Im pretty sure I preferred the run through WWoS rather than this stretch through BB. The cheering section in the stands of the stadium were fun.



Hope no one disowns me, but I also preferred the old course. I actually liked the WWoS section!


----------



## rubybutt

So am I the only one who doesn't really remember the course?  I looked about 5 feet in front of me the whole time trying not to die.


----------



## Barca33Runner

run.minnie.miles said:


> Hope no one disowns me, but I also preferred the old course. I actually liked the WWoS section!



I think there are some pros to the new course but they are, no question, lowering park time compared to the old course. I think WWoS is all ends up better than a tour of the Blizzard Beach parking lot.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Barca33Runner said:


> I think there are some pros to the new course but they are, no question, lowering park time compared to the old course. I think WWoS is all ends up better than a tour of the Blizzard Beach parking lot.


Unless you count WWoS as a park, the new course has more park time than the old course did.


----------



## ANIM8R

I really liked the WWoS portion. For one thing, the stretch from AK to WWoS was - for me - the worst...boring, uneventful, and just monotonous. So, when I could get within sight of that turn it was a relief! Winding through the soccer fields - especially when kids were playing - at least added something different than running on highway. After 18 miles by that point, running on that track surface was HEAVEN!!! (And Sport Goofy was usually there with minimal queue).

Being a huge baseball fan, running past the baseball and softball diamonds was nice scenery then running past the former Braves spring training area (batting cages, etc) was pretty cool. But running in the stadium was the best part...usually because my wife would be waiting by the dugout stands for me with a pretzel and a kiss! After the stadium, the 20 mile mark was not much further which means just 10K more!

Leaving WWoS, it was just a short distance to Hollywood Studios which meant it there was a lot of park time and crowd support the rest of the way. So, that's my defense of WWoS. I liked the sports fields and venues. It was novel enough to make that part of the course enjoyable. Although it looks like I'm in the minority in that regard! Haha


----------



## Barca33Runner

luv2cheer92 said:


> Unless you count WWoS as a park, the new course has more park time than the old course did.



Yeah, I guess I was focused more on the completely cutting HS portion than the earlier Epcot time. Running the auxiliary Fantasmic! exit doesn’t really count as park from my perspective and they already cut the minimal amount of BB in favor of just the parking lot. Just a little worried about where things are headed in the future.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ANIM8R said:


> I really liked the WWoS portion. For one thing, the stretch from AK to WWoS was - for me - the worst...boring, uneventful, and just monotonous. So, when I could get within sight of that turn it was a relief! Winding through the soccer fields - especially when kids were playing - at least added something different than running on highway. After 18 miles by that point, running on that track surface was HEAVEN!!! (And Sport Goofy was usually there with minimal queue).
> 
> Being a huge baseball fan, running past the baseball and softball diamonds was nice scenery then running past the former Braves spring training area (batting cages, etc) was pretty cool. But running in the stadium was the best part...usually because my wife would be waiting by the dugout stands for me with a pretzel and a kiss! After the stadium, the 20 mile mark was not much further which means just 10K more!
> 
> Leaving WWoS, it was just a short distance to Hollywood Studios which meant it there was a lot of park time and crowd support the rest of the way. So, that's my defense of WWoS. I liked the sports fields and venues. It was novel enough to make that part of the course enjoyable. Although it looks like I'm in the minority in that regard! Haha



It wasn’t the best, but it did split things up and when you exited you really did feel like the finish was near. I can understand how some might have been less than enchanted with all of the winding through the complex though. I also think being the staging point for the legendary “mile 20 spectacular” had it living in a bit of infamy for a while.

Fully agreed that the exit from AK to the entrance of WWoS was the worst.


----------



## ZellyB

I really hated WWoS the first time I ran it.  It just felt sooooooo long in there, but in subsequent years, I grew to appreciate it for the variety and also for the number of character stops they put in there.  I haven't run any of the races since they cut that part out, but sounds like it may have been preferable in many respects to the current course.


----------



## SheHulk

I always hated WWoS, but, looking back, I think I only hated it because it was at the late stages of a marathon that I wasn't well-trained enough to run. Those first few marathons I ran, I would have been miserable and in pain at miles 18-20 whether I was running through WWoS or running through the castle in MK. I definitely think I would have liked it if I wasn't so miserable due to other factors. It's an athletic event! And you run around a track, a stadium, and other areas that were probably actually pretty nice looking if you didn't have tunnel vision from exhaustion.


----------



## AJruns

The last year of WWoS was my first, and from what I’d read I was sort of dreading it- but I loved it! I’ve blocked out all of the highway issues for it though. I did.not.love. the stretch this time from AK to BB, for what it was and where in the race. Miles 19-20 need entertainment!

I just got an ad for a runDisney shirt at ShopDisney and was a little surprised to see it there, but more surprised that the limit is 10 per person. That seems kind of high?


----------



## Kerry1957

AJruns said:


> The last year of WWoS was my first, and from what I’d read I was sort of dreading it- but I loved it! I’ve blocked out all of the highway issues for it though. I did.not.love. the stretch this time from AK to BB, for what it was and where in the race. Miles 19-20 need entertainment!
> 
> I just got an ad for a runDisney shirt at ShopDisney and was a little surprised to see it there, but more surprised that the limit is 10 per person. That seems kind of high?


Looks like size XS only


----------



## Ariel484

ZellyB said:


> I really hated WWoS the first time I ran it.  It just felt sooooooo long in there, but in subsequent years, I grew to appreciate it for the variety and also for the number of character stops they put in there.  I haven't run any of the races since they cut that part out, but sounds like it may have been preferable in many respects to the current course.


Agreed! And the first year I did it, there were ZERO characters.  They must have gotten a lot of feedback about that because there were tons the next year.


----------



## Sara W

I didn't mind the parking lot because they sort of made it like a one-stop shop with the DJ, medical, food, and water. I was dreading seeing everyone run in a loop, but my mind was distracted the entire loop and it went quickly. The thing I HATED about the long road from AK to Coronado - the sun was reflecting off of the road and it hurt my eyes. I wear a running hat that's supposed to stop reflection, but I could not look up on this section. I just watched the feet in front of me trying to protect my eyes.


----------



## The Expert

I've never experienced the WWOS version of the full course, but it can't be worse than the stretch between AK and BB!

I agree they need to figure out a way to get in more of HS. The section on the half course is pretty short, but the full is kind of a joke.


----------



## camaker

The Expert said:


> I've never experienced the WWOS version of the full course, but it can't be worse than the stretch between AK and BB!



The stretch of course through the AK parking lot and down the highway to WWoS was just as bad as the AK-BB stretch and, if anything, even more exposed to the baking sun.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

camaker said:


> The stretch of course through the AK parking lot and down the highway to WWoS was just as bad as the AK-BB stretch and, if anything, even more exposed to the baking sun.



I 100% agree.  Because these two desolate stretches of the old course and new course are equally as bad, what nudges me toward preferring the new course is hitting MK, AK, etc. later in the race.  Early on I have enough energy that I don't need as much distraction.  I like knowing that once I get through MK, I am already close to the half-way point (at least in terms of mileage).  Packing 2.5 parks (can't count HS as a full park given we only get about 10 feet in there) in that back half is better from my perspective.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Tall Todd said:


> Also, was the stretch from Animal Kingdom to Blizzard Beach to Hollywood Studios as desolate and depressing as I remember it being?



Here are two of the things I told my girlfriend just after finishing the marathon:

1. Yup, Western Way and Blizzard Beach. Just as terrible as I remembered!

2. Hey, remember that time in January of 2022 when I got us park passes for Epcot so we could go AFTER the marathon??? 

(Epcot, of course, did not happen. Instead, we went back to Pop Century, I got in the pool, I ate 3 slices of a Giordano's pizza, then I didn't move for the rest of the day!)


----------



## PrincessV

It was 41* with a Feels Like of 37* here in west-central FL this morning... I MUCH preferred the marathon's weather to this, lol! I still can't feel my fingers...

I remain COVID-free: two negative tests - one Monday after the marathon, and one this past Sat. - and no symptoms. I drove everywhere I went; wore N95/KN95 masks indoors and out while in public, including almost all of the 5K and 10K, much of the half, and the first 5ish miles of the full plus through water stops and any other congested bits; only ate in public outdoors; washed my hands before eating or otherwise touching my face; only indoor ride/show was TOT the Tues after the marathon. I'll say that I also did what I could to avoid being near others during the races, including logging a lot more distance by NOT running tangents - whether that helped or not is up for grabs. I did socialize with a select, small group of friends who follow similar safety protocols - masked in parks, but unmasked when we ate together outdoors... none of us has come up positive or symptomatic. We may have just gotten lucky, but I certainly think all of the steps we took helped reduce our chances and lowered any potential viral load.


----------



## Cabius

Checking in VERY late as we just got back from WDW yesterday!

My goal was to finish "just" my first marathon, and I did finish it!! Unfortunately, my tendonitis started flaring up only a few miles into the race. 

I made good time (for me), averaging <13 min/mile through the first 12 miles. But by mile 15 I was running with a painful limp, and by mile 20 I had to drop back to walking for the remainder of the distance. I may have sobbed for a stretch between DHS and the Boardwalk. The woman with the Ted Lasso "BELIEVE" sign set me off, and, well, I was tired.

I was very grateful to finish the race with @marty3d from this forum, who I met just before the race. Mostly, I was very grateful to get across the finish line! 

My wife has encouraged me to drop back to half-marathon distances in the future -- my right foot was really terribly swollen for days, and still hurt even now -- but I'd like to figure out what adjustments I can make to keep going. We'll see what my podiatrist says. 

Many thanks to everybody on these forums who has shared advice, laughs, and provided a sense of community to an often solitary endeavor. I'm not sure I'd have made it to the starting line, let alone the finish line, without this group. Mahalo!

See you, for one race or another, next January!


----------



## marty3d

Cabius said:


> Checking in VERY late as we just got back from WDW yesterday!
> 
> My goal was to finish "just" my first marathon, and I did finish it!! Unfortunately, my tendonitis started flaring up only a few miles into the race.
> 
> I made good time (for me), averaging <13 min/mile through the first 12 miles. But by mile 15 I was running with a painful limp, and by mile 20 I had to drop back to walking for the remainder of the distance. I may have sobbed for a stretch between DHS and the Boardwalk. The woman with the Ted Lasso "BELIEVE" sign set me off, and, well, I was tired.
> 
> I was very grateful to finish the race with @marty3d from this forum, who I met just before the race. Mostly, I was very grateful to get across the finish line!
> 
> My wife has encouraged me to drop back to half-marathon distances in the future -- my right foot was really terribly swollen for days, and still hurt even now -- but I'd like to figure out what adjustments I can make to keep going. We'll see what my podiatrist says.
> 
> Many thanks to everybody on these forums who has shared advice, laughs, and provided a sense of community to an often solitary endeavor. I'm not sure I'd have made it to the starting line, let alone the finish line, without this group. Mahalo!
> 
> See you, for one race or another, next January!



It was great to get to meet you and finish the race with you! as you know I was pretty close to dead by then too and having someone to talk to for that last stretch made it much easier So thank you!

Looking forward to seeing you at “one race or another” in the future!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So I'm late in checking in. I had a great time at Marathon Weekend, but this one also felt different. I think all the continuing pandemic related professional stress knowing that I'm right back in it now that I'm back home weighed me down. I kept saying to myself "This Will All Make Sense When I am Older" which made me laugh and brighten my mood.

Random observations. My sister had a work meeting in the afternoon, so we decided to hit the Expo first thing in the morning. This meant that we were able to get just about everything we wanted. The only thing I didn't see was a Dopey I did it pin which I may have missed. The spirit jerseys were almost sold out entirely by the time we got into the Expo floor around 10:30 or 11:00am. Neither of us wanted one, so not a big deal for us. I did see a mouse ear race weekend ornament, but no shoe ornaments this year. Given that I was not expecting much because of the supply chain issues I can't complain. 

I finally broke my rule of early bedtime before a race. The posted 115 minute wait for Rise of the Resistance around 5:00pm turned out to be a 50 minute wait, so I got right back in that line two more times on Wednesday. I did make it to bed by 11:00pm before the 5K. No regrets. Random note: I achieved my step goal for the day in the Millennium Falcon so it was fun to see my Star Wars Garmin give me that notice inside the Falcon. 

In the last corral, I think the character lines that mildly interested me were closed already. No big deal. This also means that I easily have my fastest runDisney 5K ever. I don't remember the time though. My plan for Dopey is too always take the 5K super easy, the 10K pretty easy, the half easy enough to finish, and save everything for the marathon. 

I enjoyed the parks, but definitely did not have any sort of plan or agenda for this trip. In hindsight I think that was a mistake. I just kind of wandered and didn't do a lot of rides. Crowds also played a part and I didn't feel like springing for Genie+. Even if I don't do Genie+ I think I need a plan next time.

A lot is a blur right now. I did some character photos during the 10K though so that was nice.

My favorite part of the half was seeing the sunrise over Cinderella Castle as I entered the Magic Kingdom. Absolutely beautiful. It was special to be among the first runners to experience Main Street again after everything we've all been through to varying degrees. I also rather enjoyed singing along for the entire Elvis mile during the half. I loved that. 

The full went great. Instead of my usual pace by feel, I actually tried intervals for the marathon. I used 80/30 run walk split. It felt just enough on race day. I also appreciated that split because between my character stops and such I got caught up in the 6:45 pacing group a few times. Course congestion made it impossible to break away from them at some points especially in Animal Kingdom, so I once I finally pulled out ahead of them my different split enabled me to stay ahead of them for the rest of the race. So that was good. I didn't really hit the wall until maybe mile 24 or so. At which point I just kept my intervals and powered through. Finish time was under 6 hours and 49 minutes, which chopped off 10 minutes or so off my 2019 official PR. I have no idea what 2020 would have been with the course cut short. So a PR and I'm happy. There were moments during the full when I wondered if 3 marathons was enough, but those thoughts have mostly subsided. 

I couldn't stay long at DATW, but it was nice to catch up with people for a few minutes. I hope to spend more time with you wonderful folks next time. Speaking of which, I will miss @lhermiston but I guess I'll need to follow his adventures on Twitter.

All in all, it was a memorable weekend with many moments that I will never forget. I'm a huge proponent of wearing medal(s) to the parks after the races and this time was no different. Some great character moments with the medals even at a distance. 

Right now I'm hoping to be back for next year. With an anniversary for the full and Dopey, that's tempting. But if I'm being honest, I've also given thought to dropping down to Goofy and adding the first 2 days of a Dopey trip onto the back end so I can enjoy WDW more after the race. We shall see.

Congratulations to anyone who toed the line at marathon weekend and to any finishers of their first race whatever the distance. You worked hard for the moment. And to anyone who fought through difficult times either in training or during the races, I'm proud of you too. And for those who made the difficult decision to cut a race or races short or drop out to preserve health and/or prevent injury, I'm especially proud of you too. Sometimes choosing to fight another day is truly the best course of action even if it's a heartbreaking one.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

Sleepless Knight said:


> So I'm late in checking in. I had a great time at Marathon Weekend, but this one also felt different. I think all the continuing pandemic related professional stress knowing that I'm right back in it now that I'm back home weighed me down. I kept saying to myself "This Will All Make Sense When I am Older" which made me laugh and brighten my mood.
> 
> Random observations. My sister had a work meeting in the afternoon, so we decided to hit the Expo first thing in the morning. This meant that we were able to get just about everything we wanted. The only thing I didn't see was a Dopey I did it pin which I may have missed. The spirit jerseys were almost sold out entirely by the time we got into the Expo floor around 10:30 or 11:00am. Neither of us wanted one, so not a big deal for us. I did see a mouse ear race weekend ornament, but no shoe ornaments this year. Given that I was not expecting much because of the supply chain issues I can't complain.
> 
> I finally broke my rule of early bedtime before a race. The posted 115 minute wait for Rise of the Resistance around 5:00pm turned out to be a 50 minute wait, so I got right back in that line two more times on Wednesday. I did make it to bed by 11:00pm before the 5K. No regrets. Random note: I achieved my step goal for the day in the Millennium Falcon so it was fun to see my Star Wars Garmin give me that notice inside the Falcon.
> 
> In the last corral, I think the character lines that mildly interested me were closed already. No big deal. This also means that I easily have my fastest runDisney 5K ever. I don't remember the time though. My plan for Dopey is too always take the 5K super easy, the 10K pretty easy, the half easy enough to finish, and save everything for the marathon.
> 
> I enjoyed the parks, but definitely did not have any sort of plan or agenda for this trip. In hindsight I think that was a mistake. I just kind of wandered and didn't do a lot of rides. Crowds also played a part and I didn't feel like springing for Genie+. Even if I don't do Genie+ I think I need a plan next time.
> 
> A lot is a blur right now. I did some character photos during the 10K though so that was nice.
> 
> My favorite part of the half was seeing the sunrise over Cinderella Castle as I entered the Magic Kingdom. Absolutely beautiful. It was special to be among the first runners to experience Main Street again after everything we've all been through to varying degrees. I also rather enjoyed singing along for the entire Elvis mile during the half. I loved that.
> 
> The full went great. Instead of my usual pace by feel, I actually tried intervals for the marathon. I used 80/30 run walk split. It felt just enough on race day. I also appreciated that split because between my character stops and such I got caught up in the 6:45 pacing group a few times. Course congestion made it impossible to break away from them at some points especially in Animal Kingdom, so I once I finally pulled out ahead of them my different split enabled me to stay ahead of them for the rest of the race. So that was good. I didn't really hit the wall until maybe mile 24 or so. At which point I just kept my intervals and powered through. Finish time was under 6 hours and 49 minutes, which chopped off 10 minutes or so off my 2019 official PR. I have no idea what 2020 would have been with the course cut short. So a PR and I'm happy. There were moments during the full when I wondered if 3 marathons was enough, but those thoughts have mostly subsided.
> 
> I couldn't stay long at DATW, but it was nice to catch up with people for a few minutes. I hope to spend more time with you wonderful folks next time. Speaking of which, I will miss @lhermiston but I guess I'll need to follow his adventures on Twitter.
> 
> All in all, it was a memorable weekend with many moments that I will never forget. I'm a huge proponent of wearing medal(s) to the parks after the races and this time was no different. Some great character moments with the medals even at a distance.
> 
> Right now I'm hoping to be back for next year. With an anniversary for the full and Dopey, that's tempting. But if I'm being honest, I've also given thought to dropping down to Goofy and adding the first 2 days of a Dopey trip onto the back end so I can enjoy WDW more after the race. We shall see.
> 
> Congratulations to anyone who toed the line at marathon weekend and to any finishers of their first race whatever the distance. You worked hard for the moment. And to anyone who fought through difficult times either in training or during the races, I'm proud of you too. And for those who made the difficult decision to cut a race or races short or drop out to preserve health and/or prevent injury, I'm especially proud of you too. Sometimes choosing to fight another day is truly the best course of action even if it's a heartbreaking one.


I seemed to have also been around the 6:45 pace group a lot, so you were probably near me.  If you saw a bright orange Disney Running shirt with a guy singing Hakuna Matada (when the course music was playing it), that was me.


----------



## lookingforsunshine

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I seemed to have also been around the 6:45 pace group a lot, so you were probably near me.


We were all probably near each other!!! I was around there too.


----------



## The Expert

lookingforsunshine said:


> We were all probably near each other!!! I was around there too.



Yep, @Herding_Cats and I ran with that group for a bit between MK and AK. Our intervals were conflicting, so we decided to just join them down Bear Island Road and the back roads around AK. We lost them when we made a bathroom stop inside the park.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Sleepless Knight said:


> I also rather enjoyed singing along for the entire Elvis mile during the half. I loved that.



I loved that too! We always stay at Pop Century in the 50s/60s section so we can hear the Elvis music, so hearing it along the course was awesome! (We are children of the 80s but Pop Century turned us into Elvis fans!)


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

My elder son was very young when Lilo and Stitch came out and grew up with it and all the Elvis songs in the soundtrack.  So he isn't necessarily the Elvis fan that his dad is, but he can readily identify Elvis music and likes it.  
Golf clap to Disney for making an Elvis-centric cartoon. 

Now if they could only do one that centers on other classic groups like the Rolling Stones or ELO... 

(Side note, besides being very entertaining movies, I love Guardians of the Galaxy for their great soundtracks. Fox on the Run was one of the few songs I wasn't familiar with, but it is now stored in my running playlist.  The dinosaur ride at Epcot is being replaced with a giant indoor roller coaster based on GotG, and is supposed to open this summer. I can't wait.)


----------



## camaker

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Now if they could only do one that centers on other classic groups like the Rolling Stones or ELO...



I know it's not running-related, but The Orchestra (non-Jeff Lynne ELO members) is a regular at the Garden Rocks concert series.  They're a lot of fun to catch in concert there. Garden Rocks has some great concerts for oldies fans, in general, too. I've managed to catch The Guess Who, Little River Band and Starship there, too. Alan Parsons Project was even there one year. Always a really fun show!


----------



## sandam1

After reflecting on this year's trip (and, who am I kidding, in preparation for some runDisney event next year) I have a few follow-up questions:

- I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.

- Did anyone use rideshare to/from the races this year, particularly when staying off-site? How did it work out for you? We had a rental car and it worked out well, but I wound up paying a bunch in the rental and parking fees for a car that sat in the hotel parking lot other than when we needed it for the races. I've always been wary of being able to get a ride that early in the morning, but the volume of cars in the turn-off for rideshare when entering the Epcot parking lot got me thinking maybe it would be an option for next year. We usually stay at Universal.

I also have a question about travel insurance for runDisney events, but I'm going to post that as its own thread since it is a more general question.


----------



## NewYKRunner

sandam1 said:


> After reflecting on this year's trip (and, who am I kidding, in preparation for some runDisney event next year) I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.
> 
> - Did anyone use rideshare to/from the races this year, particularly when staying off-site? How did it work out for you? We had a rental car and it worked out well, but I wound up paying a bunch in the rental and parking fees for a car that sat in the hotel parking lot other than when we needed it for the races. I've always been wary of being able to get a ride that early in the morning, but the volume of cars in the turn-off for rideshare when entering the Epcot parking lot got me thinking maybe it would be an option for next year. We usually stay at Universal.
> 
> I also have a question about travel insurance for runDisney events, but I'm going to post that as its own thread since it is a more general question.


I did similar to you, brought my priority running stuff as carry-on.  We are a family of 4 so our bags burst upon return.  My wife and friend used ride sharing for Dopey 2020 and it mostly worked well except for one day where the ride share stated he would be late.  By chance they found some other runners in our hotel and caught a ride with them and cancelled the Uber and got charged the cancellation fee.  Our hotel doesn't charge for parking so that wasn't an issue.  We stayed just outside of Disney and if we go back will look at staying at or around Universal.


----------



## jrsharp21

sandam1 said:


> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.



I used packing cubes for the first time ever on this past trip for MW. I was pleasantly surprised in the amount of stuff I could fit in them and how much room I had left over in my suitcase and carry on. I used one cube to pack all my running gear for the Dopey and put that in my carry on along with my shoes. All other clothes went into the suitcase. Because I had so much room, I way overpacked. LOL.


----------



## PeppercornElvis

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> (Side note, besides being very entertaining movies, I love Guardians of the Galaxy for their great soundtracks. Fox on the Run was one of the few songs I wasn't familiar with, but it is now stored in my running playlist.  The dinosaur ride at Epcot is being replaced with a giant indoor roller coaster based on GotG, and is supposed to open this summer. I can't wait.)



I discovered Mr. Blue Sky in GofG2 and it earned a permanent place on my half marathon playlist. The cadence is just right for me, to the point I have to be careful and not overdo it for that 5 minutes and 4 seconds!


----------



## Herding_Cats

sandam1 said:


> After reflecting on this year's trip (and, who am I kidding, in preparation for some runDisney event next year) I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.


I am an over-packer.  We probably looked absolutely ridiculous at the airport because we had: myself, DH, DD(2yo), her stroller (gate checked) and carseat, 3 backpacks, and 3 carry-on rolling suitcases.  And we checked 2 suitcases.  DD was in a carrier on my back, backpack on my front, pushing one suitcase and pulling another.  And DH had everything else piled up in the stroller, plus wore a backpack and pulled a suitcase.  We had so.much.stuff.  One thing that helped us fit as much as possible for this trip (and this is because we knew we would have a lot more stuff when we came home) was ziploc space bags.  They make a "travel size" and those fit almost perfectly in our carry-ons.  If I were going again, solo (with DH and DD going there were lots of backpacks/carryons/suitcases to fit things) I would definitely pack my cold weather layers in a space bag to smoosh down as much as possible.  And then I would probably pack "by day" into more space bags based on the weather forecast when I left.  If you're running something like Dopey, it's hard because you need so many shoes and if you're costuming on top of it, it's just going to be a lot and that's OK. 

Also remember that there are washers/dryers at all of the resorts if you're staying on-site. And some of the off-site hotels have them also. So no need to pack 4 pairs of pants when you can just wash 2 pairs and wear them again, etc. But that's the mom in me saying that. Pants and jackets/hoodies take up lots of space. Tank tops do not.

ALSO consider "nesting" a 2nd suitcase inside your largest one if you KNOW you'll have way more stuff coming back and that you WILL need a 2nd checked bag.  If you're flying southwest, it won't matter much, but if you're paying for a checked bag it'll save you $30 or so and be more manageable on the first leg of your trip.


----------



## GreatLakes

sandam1 said:


> After reflecting on this year's trip (and, who am I kidding, in preparation for some runDisney event next year) I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.
> 
> - Did anyone use rideshare to/from the races this year, particularly when staying off-site? How did it work out for you? We had a rental car and it worked out well, but I wound up paying a bunch in the rental and parking fees for a car that sat in the hotel parking lot other than when we needed it for the races. I've always been wary of being able to get a ride that early in the morning, but the volume of cars in the turn-off for rideshare when entering the Epcot parking lot got me thinking maybe it would be an option for next year. We usually stay at Universal.
> 
> I also have a question about travel insurance for runDisney events, but I'm going to post that as its own thread since it is a more general question.



I was just down for 3 nights and I brought a mostly empty carry on with my running stuff and a mostly empty checked bag.  I could have easily consolidated on the way down to just the carry on but I knew I was buying some stuff that wouldn't fit on the way back.  The general lack of anything worth buying meant I came back with less than I planned but I still would have had trouble getting it just into the carry on.

I can't help with question two.  I just rented a car for convenience and personally wouldn't say offsite without one.


----------



## Z-Knight

Cabius said:


> Checking in VERY late as we just got back from WDW yesterday!
> 
> My goal was to finish "just" my first marathon, and I did finish it!! Unfortunately, my tendonitis started flaring up only a few miles into the race.
> 
> I made good time (for me), averaging <13 min/mile through the first 12 miles. But by mile 15 I was running with a painful limp, and by mile 20 I had to drop back to walking for the remainder of the distance. I may have sobbed for a stretch between DHS and the Boardwalk. The woman with the Ted Lasso "BELIEVE" sign set me off, and, well, I was tired.
> 
> I was very grateful to finish the race with @marty3d from this forum, who I met just before the race. Mostly, I was very grateful to get across the finish line!
> 
> My wife has encouraged me to drop back to half-marathon distances in the future -- my right foot was really terribly swollen for days, and still hurt even now -- but I'd like to figure out what adjustments I can make to keep going. We'll see what my podiatrist says.
> 
> Many thanks to everybody on these forums who has shared advice, laughs, and provided a sense of community to an often solitary endeavor. I'm not sure I'd have made it to the starting line, let alone the finish line, without this group. Mahalo!
> 
> See you, for one race or another, next January!


so what I read is that Dopey is in your future!!! yay! 

in all seriousness you didn't "just" finish a marathon.... You FINISHED a MARATHON!!!! Holy cow that's awesome, no matter how you got there. That's something a tiny tiny percentage of people in this world have accomplished. So Great Job, and Dopey is only 3 extra days of running much shorter distances... no sweat


----------



## marty3d

sandam1 said:


> After reflecting on this year's trip (and, who am I kidding, in preparation for some runDisney event next year) I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.



After learning my lesson in 2017 about not trusting the forecast and therefore under packing, I now pack for every weather condition for the races. I've decided I'd rather over pack than be forced to scramble and find a running jacket/ sweats etc because it's below freezing. I was lucky and able to find a jacket in the Merch tent at 3am the morning of the marathon. 

My packing strategy was to wear the running shoes I was going to use for the 5k as well as a "disposable" hoodie. Pack my shoes for 10k/Marathon in my carryon along with 4 pairs of running shorts/ running belt and 1 pair of running pants. Everything else (park shoes, half marathon,  shoes, anything I can relate at the expo/etc) went in checked luggage. Worst case scenario I would be good for the races even if my checked luggage got lost.


----------



## Kerry1957

I am a bit of an under packer, and "just" ran the marathon. For the 6-day trip I brought a carryon roller for non-race stuff and a medium/large gym bag for my running stuff. I ended up not wearing all of the stuff I brought and had room going home (thanks to some throw away corral things) for a couple of my DD's purchased 10K souvenirs. Not intending to brag..  I just guess traveling internationally for a living for many years taught me how to travel light.

I also tell myself that any non-running thing I forget (other than a drivers license and a credit card) can be purchased when I get there.


----------



## jennysdcc

Hey all, sorry if this has been answered, but does anyone know if you can access the Marathon tracker after the race? My friend is trying to get to the map where he can zoom in and stuff.


----------



## jmasgat

jennysdcc said:


> Hey all, sorry if this has been answered, but does anyone know if you can access the Marathon tracker after the race? My friend is trying to get to the map where he can zoom in and stuff.



If you mean the course map....the easy way to get to it is through the event guide, which is currently available. But they use the same link for all race weekends, so get it now before they switch to Princess.  Or here is a direct link to the google map

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=28.38744636101127,-81.56616950000002&z=13


----------



## HangWithMerida

sandam1 said:


> After reflecting on this year's trip (and, who am I kidding, in preparation for some runDisney event next year) I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey.



Second for packing cubes, or those space bags that @Herding_Cats mentioned. My family uses cubes for every Trip now. We have color coded sets so each family member has a color and each set comes in a few different sizes. The small one gets socks/underwear/bathing suits then medium or large ones get other clothes. Sometimes I pack them by stacks of corresponding outfits and other times I organize by tops and bottoms. For trips where we are switching hotels or things like road trips, the outfit method works well because then you can just open one of the clothes cubes and pull an entire outfit without having to open everything in the suitcase. For places where you can unpack clothes completely, the tops and bottoms method works well. Then I use an extra one if I need to pack sweaters or coats. Those compress a lot so you can fit several in 1 cube. The only problem with cubes is that if you use a big suitcase, the cubes compress things down so much that the weight of your suitcase can get over limits pretty easily. For trips w multiple pairs of shoes, I stuff socks into and between the shoes. Fill in all the dead space…
Maybe not as applicable for Dopey where you are trying to carryon most if not all of your stuff, but for flights where you are checking most of your clothes, we mix the colors of cubes between suitcases so it 1 gets lost, everyone has at least some of their clothes at the destination.


----------



## Novatrix

sandam1 said:


> - I'm looking for some packing tips and tricks for runDisney events, particularly multi-day events like Dopey. I wound up packing everything and the kitchen sink in my luggage, a lot of it I didn't use but was brought "just in case." On the way down (flying Southwest), I checked one bag and had a rolling carry-on with most of my important running gear plus one handheld "personal item" where I put the things I wanted accessible on the plane and my primary running sneakers (which I was taking NO chances with). On the way home, I checked my second bag (since I no longer cared much if it got lost), but with everything that I bought, my bags were full to bursting. How does everyone else do it? Do I check two larger bags, give up the carry-on bag, put the minimum in my personal item, and cross my fingers? Two wheeled bags and a personal item is the max that is to feasible get to the rental car and to the hotel room by myself.



I wouldn't beat yourself up, context is pretty important here. How many days did you stay in addition to the races? Were your souvenirs bulkier? (I know I needed a larger bag the trip I brought home 3 Trader Sams tiki mugs, including the Nautilus...) If your clothes size is taller/larger, you'll be able to pack less than others who are shorter/smaller.  

For me, personally, I'm pretty similar to @Kerry1957 in the amount I pack. I was running Goofy, and came down with a backpack and roll-aboard for 4nights/5 days. 
I had separate costumes for both races, and had a lot of just in case items that I didn't end up using and had to bring home (such as a running hydration backpack, extra sweaters, lots of extra snacks, throwaway clothes for the races ect.) I also had an inflatable inner tube which took quite a bit of space. 

Where I saved space was I banked on hot races. My race costumes were designed for hot weather (ergo less bulky) and I planned that if either of the races were cold, instead of the costumes I would wear the race shirts. I only packed one pair of cold weather tights, and brought along supplies to do multiple loads of laundry when/if needed. (I didn't NEED to, but I did 1 load anyway because I don't like packing dirty clothes.) My souvenirs from the trip were either items I accounted for when I packed (race shirts) or smaller items (pins and magnets), so didn't really take up much space coming home. Whenever I catch myself starting to overpack I always remind myself I've proven I can survive with much less and Disney/Amazon will be happy to take my money if I forgot something I truly need. 

Another thing to keep in mind, is if you ever need to ship souvenirs home to save space, the front desk should be able to help you arrange it (done this many times at OKW). Or if you keep all the receipts from your Disney purchases, you should be able to arrange it with your resort gift shop.


----------



## sandam1

jrsharp21 said:


> I used packing cubes for the first time ever on this past trip for MW. I was pleasantly surprised in the amount of stuff I could fit in them and how much room I had left over in my suitcase and carry on. I used one cube to pack all my running gear for the Dopey and put that in my carry on along with my shoes. All other clothes went into the suitcase. Because I had so much room, I way overpacked. LOL.



I am a huge fan of packing cubes! I think I also got trapped into that "I can throw one more thing in this bag" when originally packing, which came back to bite me when we were coming home.



Herding_Cats said:


> I am an over-packer. We probably looked absolutely ridiculous at the airport because we had: myself, DH, DD(2yo), her stroller (gate checked) and carseat, 3 backpacks, and 3 carry-on rolling suitcases. And we checked 2 suitcases. DD was in a carrier on my back, backpack on my front, pushing one suitcase and pulling another. And DH had everything else piled up in the stroller, plus wore a backpack and pulled a suitcase. We had so.much.stuff.



I bow down to you on being able to manage everything!



Herding_Cats said:


> Also remember that there are washers/dryers at all of the resorts if you're staying on-site. And some of the off-site hotels have them also. So no need to pack 4 pairs of pants when you can just wash 2 pairs and wear them again, etc. But that's the mom in me saying that. Pants and jackets/hoodies take up lots of space. Tank tops do not.



I had actually planned on doing laundry one of the days, but wound up being able to (barely) get away with the clothes that I brought with. Once we hit Sunday and Monday, I just didn't have the energy or want to take the time to deal with doing laundry.



Kerry1957 said:


> For the 6-day trip I brought a carryon roller for non-race stuff and a medium/large gym bag for my running stuff. I ended up not wearing all of the stuff I brought and had room going home (thanks to some throw away corral things) for a couple of my DD's purchased 10K souvenirs. Not intending to brag.. I just guess traveling internationally for a living for many years taught me how to travel light.



I am seriously impressed! 



HangWithMerida said:


> Second for packing cubes, or those space bags that @Herding_Cats mentioned. My family uses cubes for every Trip now. We have color coded sets so each family member has a color and each set comes in a few different sizes.



I've done the color coded thing when traveling with my mom. It works out well.



HangWithMerida said:


> The only problem with cubes is that if you use a big suitcase, the cubes compress things down so much that the weight of your suitcase can get over limits pretty easily.



YES!!! Coming home I was about 4 pounds away from the weight limit.



Novatrix said:


> Where I saved space was I banked on hot races.



And this is where I think I went wrong. I had a heavy sweatshirt (which I needed to have because it was my "going to and coming from the airport" outerwear), a lighter fleece and two running jackets PLUS a long pair of running pants, two pairs of running capris, and three pairs of jeans. I wound up using one running jacket and one pair of capris. But given the reports of Orlando's notoriously fickle weather, I was wary of getting caught off guard.



Novatrix said:


> My souvenirs from the trip were either items I accounted for when I packed (race shirts) or smaller items (pins and magnets), so didn't really take up much space coming home.



The six race shirts and the jacket and shirt that I bought are what probably put me over the edge. And because the race shirts were long-sleeve (and the forecast was for so not long-sleeve weather), I couldn't even count on wearing them when originally doing my packing. 

Keep the tips coming! But it does feel good to know that I'm not alone in my struggles.


----------



## AJruns

I’m normally a relatively reasonable packer (never check), but I try to fly Southwest on this weekend on purpose- I don’t feel the pressure of the extra fees and commit to checking two bags (hugely missed Magical Express/resort check in this year though). I put everything for my races (just two) in my carryon, organized in giant ziplocs by race and category (fuel, craft supplies, etc). If my bags didn’t make it I know I could survive with local/delivery clothing in a pinch. I have done laundry there when I flew direct from a two week vacation, but didn’t need to this time. One of my bags was pretty random- I fit a yoga mat and toaster, plus some lunch/dinner food so I wouldn’t have to be in public that much. Other years I’ve had Amazon deliver a $5 yoga mat and then left it, but I didn’t get my act together in time/everything fit. I also wear a million layers on the plane so I don’t have to pack them- I definitely resemble the Christmas Story kid but it works because I’m the coldest person alive (even in Florida).


----------



## Cabius

My family of 4 typically flies Spirit to WDW (definitely spent more on dinner at Boma than on our flights!) so the limiting factor is the 40-pound weight limit, not the suitcase space. I packed light for my one race -- even bought Gu at the Expo rather than pack it -- and we only packed 5 days of clothes for our 10-night trip with a planned laundry day. I imagine that if I ran Goofy/Dopey I'd have to pack a whole other bag for shirts and medals coming home!


----------



## PrincessV

One person: 2medium suitcases, one large tote of toiletries, etc., 2 bags of groceries, 1 tote full of shoes, a cooler bag, and a yoga mat/foam roller tube... I drive and bring ALL THE THINGS!!!  #noregrets I did go home with less than I brought in terms of bulk, though - sure, I had the 6 race shirts, but I left behind 3 fleece blankets, 2 pairs of old PJ pants, an old hoodie, and a couple old race shirts. I only bought a mug and an ornament.


----------



## camaker

I generally get by with one large suitcase and a backpack on my Marathon Weekend trips. I'll generally put a packing cube with things like compression shorts, knee brace, Garmin, and maybe one racing shirt, shorts and pair of socks in my backpack. Everything else goes into the suitcase. I'm secure enough in my shoe choice these days that if something were to happen to my suitcase, I could buy most anything I need at the expo in the event of loss.  I also overpack and have a gallon ziplock bag with "cold and wet weather gear" for emergency conditions that has a poncho, shoe covers, Mylar blankets, Hot Hands, gloves and a fleece headband. 2017 isn't going to sneak up on me again!


----------



## The Expert

I travel a lot, so like @Kerry1957 I'm usually a pretty efficient packer. (For our 16 day trip around the world to every Disney park in 2019, my husband and I packed everything in carry-ons only!)  For race weekends, I still use packing cubes and space bags, and thankfully my airline status gets me free checked bags of any weight, but I just really hate the inefficiency of checked luggage. That said, there are times it's just unavoidable. 

I did Dopey, but I managed to get all of my running gear, costumes, bathroom stuff, PJs and a change of clothes into my carry-on. DH flew in a few days later, so the rest of what I needed went into his carry-on. My carry-on expands, which makes it too big to fit in the overhead, so I checked it going home as I added my souvenirs and what I accumulated over the week. I have less of a mental block about checking going home.


----------



## GollyGadget

Count me as another person who uses packing cubes although I'm not sure they really save me any space, I just like having my clothes compartmentalized. 

I tend to go on one or two long vacations a year (+10 days) and struggle with the need to pack running gear, daytime activity outfits and dinner attire (nothing fancy, just not the shorts and tank that I wear hiking). I also hate bringing a large suitcase because I'm a small person and it's just difficult for me to handle. Because of this, I will NOT pack 10 days worth. Instead, I just to plan to do laundry. This could mean sending it out for someone else, using the accommodations machines, or even just hand washing and line drying. I know it might sound like a lot of work or time, but I usually need a bit of downtime to myself and the <5 minutes it takes to start laundry isn't a problem either.


----------



## RunWI1265

Another vote for packing cubes! I was able to fit everything for Dopey, including two pairs of shoes and toiletries (sunscreen, makeup, lotions etc), into my carry-on. I packed everything else in packing cubes in a large suitcase. I try to really limit myself to only one sweatshirt, pair of jeans, long sleeve...things that I can wear more than once and take up a lot of space. I didn't do it this trip, but when I travel with my kids and husband I intentionally do not pack enough clothes for all the days we are there so I have to do laundry. I also always do a grocery order so I won't bring things I know I can order (say, if I'm doing a target order via shipt). For the "just in case" items I always ask myself if I end up needing it is it something I can easy buy once I'm down there. If the answer is yes, then I don't bring it.


----------



## jrsharp21

RunWI1265 said:


> Another vote for packing cubes! I was able to fit everything for Dopey, including two pairs of shoes and toiletries (sunscreen, makeup, lotions etc), into my carry-on. I packed everything else in packing cubes in a large suitcase. I try to really limit myself to only one sweatshirt, pair of jeans, long sleeve...things that I can wear more than once and take up a lot of space. I didn't do it this trip, but when I travel with my kids and husband I intentionally do not pack enough clothes for all the days we are there so I have to do laundry. I also always do a grocery order so I won't bring things I know I can order (say, if I'm doing a target order via shipt). For the "just in case" items I always ask myself if I end up needing it is it something I can easy buy once I'm down there. If the answer is yes, then I don't bring it.



That is my thought process also, one sweatshirt and pair of pants. Most of the time I don't even end up wearing them. I learned my overpacking lesson again this trip. For the 7 days I was down at WDW, I packed 7 different pairs of shorts to wear at the parks. Plus 3 extra pairs to change into after cleaning up afterward. I kept rotating the same 3 pairs of shorts at the parks. So that is my new strategy going forward.  Also, I ended up wearing the race shirts they gave to us on Saturday, Sunday, and the plane ride home. That is going to also be my strategy for next year. Only bring shirts needed until checking in at the expo and then just wearing those shirts the rest of the week. It did get a little warm on Sunday, so I had the sleeves rolled up. But definitely a learning experience on what is actually needed and what is extra baggage.


----------



## pluto377

I did Dopey and had one large suitcase (almost packed to the max- 48 lbs going home) and a backpack.  The only hard thing was rolling that suitcase was rough for me.  It was heavy!  I have an old-fashioned two wheel roller.  I need to get one of those fancy 4 wheel ones.  I fit in 3 pairs of shoes, 2 throwaway sweats and all my clothes and toiletries for 5 days.  I don't have a lot of extra running stuff like foam rollers etc.  I'm also not particular about my gear, so I don't worry about losing my luggage.  I rented a car this trip so replacing anything would have been easy at Walmart or the Expo.


----------



## flav

Dopey 2020 here, DD and I each had a carry-on backpack with extra pairs of running shoes, some race clothes (two outfits each), refillable water bottles, Minnie ears and race fuel/gel/chews. We had space to add our sweatshirt and Winter coat once arrived in Florida. We also shared a large suitcase with packing cubes with pyjamas, undies, toiletries, other race outfits, more running shoes, 4 warm “disposable” blankets, some throwable clothes, Milar blankets, rain ponchos, other clothes (dresses and sandals), duplicate set of fuel (in case it was refused at the airport), jar of Nutella and PB, roll of paper towels and utensils. Maybe the latter were with DH.

We did end up leaving some blankets and clothes for charity on the 5k/10k mornings. The remaining food and utensils went to my mom who was staying and extra week in Florida. My husband and other DD who arrived later and left earlier took some of the bulky items or dirty laundry back. We brought back the race shirts and medals in our carry on. And, we bought a new suitcase at the airport which we checked-in empty


----------



## shellott-hill

We did MW 2022 with carry-on suitcases and a backpack each.  It worked out well.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

I packed a carryon and a checked bag.  I stuffed my carryon so my checked bag was quite light.  I packed cold weather gear in the checked bag to be prepared for anything.  I also have a half size foam roller that fits in the bigger suitcase, and I brought more pre-race stuff like Epsom salts.  My carryon had everything else.  At least I was able to lift it into the overhead bin.


----------



## sandam1

I am in awe of the packing expertise of some of you. Who wants to come to my house next January to pack my bags for me?


----------



## fatmanatee

Keeping an eye on Youtube for MW vid uploads, not sure if anyone is interested in that sort of thing but want to give a shout out to Jar Oxandspoon, who has done a really solid job in the past and posted a vid for the 5k, guessing he'll be posting the other races as he finishes editing. Another account posted *full* vids for the 5k, 10k, and half, using a iPhone XS attached to a gimbal, and the quality is surprisingly good (I used to have the XS and often had trouble with getting good quality in the dark).


----------



## dobball23

fatmanatee said:


> Keeping an eye on Youtube for MW vid uploads, not sure if anyone is interested in that sort of thing but want to give a shout out to Jar Oxandspoon, who has done a really solid job in the past and posted a vid for the 5k, guessing he'll be posting the other races as he finishes editing. Another account posted *full* vids for the 5k, 10k, and half, using a iPhone XS attached to a gimbal, and the quality is surprisingly good (I used to have the XS and often had trouble with getting good quality in the dark).


Thanks for sharing. I usually end up watching a lot of videos of Marathon Weekend but haven't looked for any yet. I like observing the fun, seeing others' perspective and looking for myself and my spectator family members (why is it fun to see yourself on a video in today's age where everything has video?).


----------



## SheHulk

fatmanatee said:


> Keeping an eye on Youtube for MW vid uploads, not sure if anyone is interested in that sort of thing but want to give a shout out to Jar Oxandspoon, who has done a really solid job in the past and posted a vid for the 5k, guessing he'll be posting the other races as he finishes editing. Another account posted *full* vids for the 5k, 10k, and half, using a iPhone XS attached to a gimbal, and the quality is surprisingly good (I used to have the XS and often had trouble with getting good quality in the dark).


I've definitely been putting YouTube videos on while I'm folding laundry etc. and have caught a glimpse of myself in no fewer than *3* videos so far! Just a second or so in each, but still. Good thing I wasn't doing anything embarrassing while I didn't know I was on camera


----------



## flav

sandam1 said:


> I am in awe of the packing expertise of some of you. Who wants to come to my house next January to pack my bags for me?


Packing is like running, practice makes it easier 

Now, does your offer includes the trip and bibs for Dopey 2023?


----------



## Kerry1957

sandam1 said:


> I am in awe of the packing expertise of some of you. Who wants to come to my house next January to pack my bags for me?


Just follow the old adage.  Lay out on your bed only what is essential...and then only pack half of that.


----------



## sandam1

flav said:


> Packing is like running, practice makes it easier



I like the thought, but I suspect that I might be a lost cause. I have issues on every trip to Florida. Having to pack running gear for Dopey just made it more acute



flav said:


> Now, does your offer includes the trip and bibs for Dopey 2023?



I can't guarantee that, but if anyone wants to do a layover in Buffalo in January on their way to Orlando, I can make that happen.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I thought I was a light packer and was doing good to get my costumes and most of my clothes in one carryon, the rest of my clothes, meds, race gear, etc. in another carryon, and 3 pairs of running shoes in a tote bag.
But apparently that was amateur hour, and I now feel like one of the Three Stooges trying to carry luggage... 
Golf clap to the pro's here.


----------



## Dopey 2020

I’m lucky in that
1) I’m a light packer
2) we get to Disney several times a year and as DVC found Owners locker to be a great deal, no more packing toiletries and certain clothes. They are all waiting for us when we get there
Had a backpack with a couple pairs of shoes and running gear and a carry on for Dopey.
Of course this is the trip we ended driving so could’ve brought the kitchen sink but who knew…


----------



## dobball23

I can't believe two weeks ago I was preparing for bed before the half marathon. I want to share a bit of a recap from what my wife and I coined our "Mega Trip."

Jan. 4: Depart PA at 9:33 p.m. for drive to Disney World (we switched from flying to driving due to uncertainties with airline schedules and COVID)
Jan. 5: Arrive at ESPN WWOS at 12:59 p.m.
Jan. 5-7: All-Star Music
Jan. 7-10: Pop Century
Jan. 10-14: Disney Dream cruise with my wife's parents
Jan. 14-16: Port Orleans with my wife's parents, and bringing my mother-in-law to Magic Kingdom for her first-ever visit (at 66ish years old)
Jan. 16-17: Drive from WDW to PA (stopped overnight due to storm; didn't like needing to pay for another night of lodging)

My parents were supposed to join us for Marathon Weekend, but my mom tested positive for COVID the day they were supposed to leave for Florida. So they remained in New York. With the need to test negative to get on the cruise we did not go to parks during Marathon Weekend and generally avoided Disney transportation. It was new for us to have a car at WDW and we took advantage of it, eating mostly outdoor quick service from resorts and Disney Springs. I drove to the races each morning, although I missed the excitement of getting on the buses at 3 a.m. with all of you. With no parks we were able to get to bed between 7:30 and 8 each night, which made getting up at 2:20 a.m. pretty easy.

I need to thank @DopeyBadger for preparing me for the Dopey Challenge. This was my third one and his training plans helped get me ready, and I was healthy entering Dopey for the first time. According to the overall Dopey results compiled and posted by @opusone, I finished in the top 100 out of more than 5,300 Dopey runners. I beat my goal time by nearly 30 minutes! I haven't done a lot of races, but I set PRs in the 5K, 10K and marathon, and my half marathon time was ~5 minutes faster than I was aiming for going in. 

We made it through Marathon Weekend without COVID and were able to get on the Dream on the Monday after the marathon, despite the long waits in the corrals. Waiting for your result at the port is a little nerve-wracking! The first full day of the cruise featured a stop at Castaway Cay. Typically, the cruise after Marathon Weekend has an official 5K race put on by RunDisney. However, that did not happen this year. I decided to still do a 5K on the island for completeness and I crossed my personal finish line in 23:11, meaning even adding in the Castaway Cay run I was under the goal time I had set for myself for Dopey. Unbelievable! It shows training pays off.

Our day at the Magic Kingdom with my mother-in-law was great. She isn't the most active person, but she was a trooper. She finished with more than 23,000 steps and went from park open to park close. And she had a great time!

It was an outstanding trip and I really enjoyed Marathon Weekend. I can't wait for my next Dopey. I've never done a standalone marathon, though, and I might do that in 2023 to save some money and vacation days, and maybe return for Dopey in 2024. 

Time to search for some videos of Marathon Weekend to relive the excitement and energy!


----------



## nekonekoneko

dobball23 said:


> I can't believe two weeks ago I was preparing for bed before the half marathon. I want to share a bit of a recap from what my wife and I coined our "Mega Trip."
> 
> Jan. 4: Depart PA at 9:33 p.m. for drive to Disney World (we switched from flying to driving due to uncertainties with airline schedules and COVID)
> Jan. 5: Arrive at ESPN WWOS at 12:59 p.m.
> Jan. 5-7: All-Star Music
> Jan. 7-10: Pop Century
> Jan. 10-14: Disney Dream cruise with my wife's parents
> Jan. 14-16: Port Orleans with my wife's parents, and bringing my mother-in-law to Magic Kingdom for her first-ever visit (at 66ish years old)
> Jan. 16-17: Drive from WDW to PA (stopped overnight due to storm; didn't like needing to pay for another night of lodging)
> 
> My parents were supposed to join us for Marathon Weekend, but my mom tested positive for COVID the day they were supposed to leave for Florida. So they remained in New York. With the need to test negative to get on the cruise we did not go to parks during Marathon Weekend and generally avoided Disney transportation. It was new for us to have a car at WDW and we took advantage of it, eating mostly outdoor quick service from resorts and Disney Springs. I drove to the races each morning, although I missed the excitement of getting on the buses at 3 a.m. with all of you. With no parks we were able to get to bed between 7:30 and 8 each night, which made getting up at 2:20 a.m. pretty easy.
> 
> I need to thank @DopeyBadger for preparing me for the Dopey Challenge. This was my third one and his training plans helped get me ready, and I was healthy entering Dopey for the first time. According to the overall Dopey results compiled and posted by @opusone, I finished in the top 100 out of more than 5,300 Dopey runners. I beat my goal time by nearly 30 minutes! I haven't done a lot of races, but I set PRs in the 5K, 10K and marathon, and my half marathon time was ~5 minutes faster than I was aiming for going in.
> 
> We made it through Marathon Weekend without COVID and were able to get on the Dream on the Monday after the marathon, despite the long waits in the corrals. Waiting for your result at the port is a little nerve-wracking! The first full day of the cruise featured a stop at Castaway Cay. Typically, the cruise after Marathon Weekend has an official 5K race put on by RunDisney. However, that did not happen this year. I decided to still do a 5K on the island for completeness and I crossed my personal finish line in 23:11, meaning even adding in the Castaway Cay run I was under the goal time I had set for myself for Dopey. Unbelievable! It shows training pays off.
> 
> Our day at the Magic Kingdom with my mother-in-law was great. She isn't the most active person, but she was a trooper. She finished with more than 23,000 steps and went from park open to park close. And she had a great time!
> 
> It was an outstanding trip and I really enjoyed Marathon Weekend. I can't wait for my next Dopey. I've never done a standalone marathon, though, and I might do that in 2023 to save some money and vacation days, and maybe return for Dopey in 2024.
> 
> Time to search for some videos of Marathon Weekend to relive the excitement and energy!


I had a similar vacation to you, though no parents! 

1/5: Flew into MCO.  Our flights got there early enough, and I rented a car.  We went to ESPN, first, and the lines were really long.  So we went to Epcot, had some fun, and then went back to ESPN later, and the lines were all gone.
1/5-10 Boulder Ridge Villas, and we drove to the start line every morning.  10k day was actually the worst, and the one we left the latest.  There's definitely a trick to getting there at a golden time while driving.
1/10-14, we left on the same cruise.  Since there was no organized 5k, we punted the run.  Castaway Cay was great.  Nassau is something I wouldn't cry about if I never stepped foot in that city, again.
1/14, we had late flights. so went back to Epcot for the start of Festival of the Arts.  That was fun!  Though the line for the popcorn bucket was something else.


----------



## dobball23

nekonekoneko said:


> I had a similar vacation to you, though no parents!
> 
> 1/5: Flew into MCO.  Our flights got there early enough, and I rented a car.  We went to ESPN, first, and the lines were really long.  So we went to Epcot, had some fun, and then went back to ESPN later, and the lines were all gone.
> 1/5-10 Boulder Ridge Villas, and we drove to the start line every morning.  10k day was actually the worst, and the one we left the latest.  There's definitely a trick to getting there at a golden time while driving.
> 1/10-14, we left on the same cruise.  Since there was no organized 5k, we punted the run.  Castaway Cay was great.  Nassau is something I wouldn't cry about if I never stepped foot in that city, again.
> 1/14, we had late flights. so went back to Epcot for the start of Festival of the Arts.  That was fun!  Though the line for the popcorn bucket was something else.


Glad you had a good trip! I talked to a lot of runners on the cruise, so we may have chatted at some point. I ended up leaving my room ~3 a.m. each day to get to Epcot. On 10K day I arrived at the parking lot about 3:15, but sat in my car until 3:47 to avoid the rain showers. I had no problems with traffic, so that might be the golden time.


----------



## jrsharp21

dobball23 said:


> Glad you had a good trip! I talked to a lot of runners on the cruise, so we may have chatted at some point. I ended up leaving my room ~3 a.m. each day to get to Epcot. On 10K day I arrived at the parking lot about 3:15, but sat in my car until 3:47 to avoid the rain showers. I had no problems with traffic, so that might be the golden time.



Similar on the departure times. I left my hotel at 2:45am each morning and would pull into the parking lot around 3am. Then would sit in my car until 4am.


----------



## nekonekoneko

dobball23 said:


> Glad you had a good trip! I talked to a lot of runners on the cruise, so we may have chatted at some point. I ended up leaving my room ~3 a.m. each day to get to Epcot. On 10K day I arrived at the parking lot about 3:15, but sat in my car until 3:47 to avoid the rain showers. I had no problems with traffic, so that might be the golden time.


We may have.  There wasn't many people on the ship.  Part of me was like "lots of free space!"  The other part was like "it's so empty!"

We left on 5k day at 3:00, and we ended up standing around a bit until the race started.  That day, we were able to drive south on World Drive from WL to Epcot Center Drive directly.  It was fairly quick

We got up a bit late on 10k day, so didn't get out of the room until 4am, and by that point.  The exit from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive was closed, so we had to go south to Buena Vista Drive, and get back on World Drive Northbound that way.  Epcot Center Drive had the left lane coned off, so that made getting to parking a little more troublesome.

For the Half and Full, we left at 3:30, and that seemed to be the sweet spot.  The same deal from World Drive S to Buena Vista Drive East, very quickly back to World Drive N to Epcot Center Drive.  But, at least this time, both lanes were open.  We were moving the entire time, but never felt rushed.

Really really random question:  Why is the road that leads out of the Epcot parking lot named Woodpecker Lane?


----------



## jrsharp21

Re: Woodpecker Lane

here is what I found online:

When Epcot was being built, it was discovered that the endangered red-cockheaded woodpecker was living in some of the pine trees where the Epcot parking lot was to be located. An area of the parking lot was set aside for the woodpeckers (who promptly flew off, never to be seen on property again), and the road was named Woodpecker Lane to commemorate their presence.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Just shy of 2 weeks since returning from Marathon Weekend and feel grateful to have made it through without Covid! If I were to test positive now, I think we can confidently say it didn’t come from the trip.

I hope anyone who did test positive or get sick after is on the mend!


----------



## NewYKRunner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Just shy of 2 weeks since returning from Marathon Weekend and feel grateful to have made it through without Covid! If I were to test positive now, I think we can confidently say it didn’t come from the trip.
> 
> I hope anyone who did test positive or get sick after is on the mend!


Both our daughters ended up testing positive. They each have one dose and had barely any symptoms - our 7 year old is walking on our treadmill right now for exercise as I type this. My wife and I both have our boosters and haven’t tested positive yet. No regrets, we had a great time and it was well needed after the last two years. Now time to join the MW2023 thread just in case we decide to do it again.


----------



## Kerry1957

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I hope anyone who did test positive or get sick after is on the mend!


I tested positive on Thursday after the Marathon. Very mild symptoms (sore throat and cough). Completed my first easy run since the race this morning and all seems to be fine. Glad I was vacced and boosted.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

NewYKRunner said:


> Both our daughters ended up testing positive. They each have one dose and had barely any symptoms - our 7 year old is walking on our treadmill right now for exercise as I type this. My wife and I both have our boosters and haven’t tested positive yet. No regrets, we had a great time and it was well needed after the last two years. Now time to join the MW2023 thread just in case we decide to do it again.


Definitely no regrets here either. I was so anxious leading up to the trip but am very glad we went.



Kerry1957 said:


> I tested positive on Thursday after the Marathon. Very mild symptoms (sore throat and cough). Completed my first easy run since the race this morning and all seems to be fine. Glad I was vacced and boosted.


Glad to hear that!


----------



## anneeb

nekonekoneko said:


> We got up a bit late on 10k day, so didn't get out of the room until 4am, and by that point.  The exit from World Drive to Epcot Center Drive was closed, so we had to go south to Buena Vista Drive, and get back on World Drive Northbound that way.  Epcot Center Drive had the left lane coned off, so that made getting to parking a little more troublesome.



We left the Contemporary at 3:10 am for the 10K and the Southbound Epcot Center Drive exit was already closed, so even leaving earlier you would have had to do the loop around.


----------



## nekonekoneko

anneeb said:


> We left the Contemporary at 3:10 am for the 10K and the Southbound Epcot Center Drive exit was already closed, so even leaving earlier you would have had to do the loop around.


It wasn't the loop around from Buena Vista Drive which was the problem.  10k day, the left lane of Epcot Center Drive was coned off, which caused a bit of a headache getting through the toll booths.


----------



## HangWithMerida

nekonekoneko said:


> Castaway Cay was great.  Nassau is something I wouldn't cry about if I never stepped foot in that city, again.



I told my husband the same thing after we did our Bahamian cruise. We went to Atlantis water park while we were at port b/c my kid looooves water parks. I would probably have rather been on the boat and I told them if we do that trip again, they can go somewhere, but I’ll pass.


----------



## hauntedcity

What's the usual turnaround time for an email to RunDisney?  I emailed on January 6 and haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## dobball23

hauntedcity said:


> What's the usual turnaround time for an email to RunDisney?  I emailed on January 6 and haven't heard anything back yet.


My wife's 5K shirt had a hole in it and she emailed them Jan. 5 or 6 and hasn't heard back yet either. I told her to follow up again as their staff may have been preoccupied during Marathon Weekend and may have missed correspondence during that time. I'm not sure if she has followed up yet, but I know she still hasn't heard back.


----------



## Gary Snyder

dobball23 said:


> My wife's 5K shirt had a hole in it and she emailed them Jan. 5 or 6 and hasn't heard back yet either. I told her to follow up again as their staff may have been preoccupied during Marathon Weekend and may have missed correspondence during that time. I'm not sure if she has followed up yet, but I know she still hasn't heard back.


I emailed them on January 15 regarding the marathon medal having paint chipping on the edge and have not heard yet....I am sure they are busy but I hope they do respond
about these problems.  I also will follow up with them


----------



## Herding_Cats

From FB group reports it looks like 2-ish weeks is the going rate right now.  And reports that they are still operating with not-full staff.  I wouldn't be surprised if they're still making their way through all of the panic emails about waivers.


----------



## RunWI1265

Did my first post-Dopey, post-Covid run today. On the treadmill, womp womp, but felt great! I’ve been nervous about exercising after having Covid but everything seems to be functioning as it should. I am lucky I had a very mild case and my husband, who joined me after the marathon, did not get it. Nor did my kids. Hope everyone else in the same boat as me has recovered quickly! 

Was very sad to discover there is a hole in the seam of my RunDis spirit jersey. I wore it for a couple hours for pictures and that’s it. This is the third shirt from Disney I’ve had develop a hole (or maybe came with a hole) after one wear in the past few months. Very frustrating and all times the item is sold out and can’t be replaced.


----------



## The Expert

RunWI1265 said:


> Was very sad to discover there is a hole in the seam of my RunDis spirit jersey. I wore it for a couple hours for pictures and that’s it. This is the third shirt from Disney I’ve had develop a hole (or maybe came with a hole) after one wear in the past few months. Very frustrating and all times the item is sold out and can’t be replaced.



If it's a split right at the seam, like along it, that's a very easy fix for a tailor or a friend with a sewing machine.


----------



## hauntedcity

RunWI1265 said:


> Did my first post-Dopey, post-Covid run today. On the treadmill, womp womp, but felt great! I’ve been nervous about exercising after having Covid but everything seems to be functioning as it should. I am lucky I had a very mild case and my husband, who joined me after the marathon, did not get it. Nor did my kids. Hope everyone else in the same boat as me has recovered quickly!
> 
> Was very sad to discover there is a hole in the seam of my RunDis spirit jersey. I wore it for a couple hours for pictures and that’s it. This is the third shirt from Disney I’ve had develop a hole (or maybe came with a hole) after one wear in the past few months. Very frustrating and all times the item is sold out and can’t be replaced.



My wife has given up on Run Disney shirts. She has a handful of non-race shirts and hoodies that all developed holes, splits, and zipper problems.  For the price, it's insane that the use such cheap materials.

We haven't had any major problems with our race shirts (knock on wood), but we will never purchase another article of clothing from Run Disney.


----------



## Barca33Runner

hauntedcity said:


> My wife has given up on Run Disney shirts. She has a handful of non-race shirts and hoodies that all developed holes, splits, and zipper problems.  For the price, it's insane that the use such cheap materials.
> 
> We haven't had any major problems with our race shirts (knock on wood), but we will never purchase another article of clothing from Run Disney.



I’ve always had great luck with the “free” race shirts but have found the same thing with purchasable merchandise. It has always varied wildly in quality and fit.

The nice thing is the crazy lines and sellouts don’t affect me because I’ve stopped buying race weekend merch.


----------



## GreatLakes

hauntedcity said:


> My wife has given up on Run Disney shirts. She has a handful of non-race shirts and hoodies that all developed holes, splits, and zipper problems.  For the price, it's insane that the use such cheap materials.
> 
> We haven't had any major problems with our race shirts (knock on wood), but we will never purchase another article of clothing from Run Disney.



I don't have any holes but I noticed that the image on the 2018 W&D shirts are staring to fade.  I have probably worn and washed them a maximum of 5 times because I don't wear long sleeve tech shirts much.  By contrast I have race shirts from 2006 that I have worn and washed way more that still look pretty new.  The mouse needs to work on quality of materials.


----------



## lukemorenus

GreatLakes said:


> I don't have any holes but I noticed that the image on the 2018 W&D shirts are staring to fade.  I have probably worn and washed them a maximum of 5 times because I don't wear long sleeve tech shirts much.  By contrast I have race shirts from 2006 that I have worn and washed way more that still look pretty new.  The mouse needs to work on quality of materials.



Agree on the older shirts... I still adore the 2012/2013 marathon shirt material


----------



## xjillianpaige

It just occurred to me… There has not been a finisher jacket on the shopDisney site for pre-sale. I know there was one in 2020. And I ordered one for princess in 2018 but didn’t like the one for princess in 2020.

Was there a finisher jacket at the expo that I missed? Or are they not doing that anymore?


----------



## The Expert

xjillianpaige said:


> It just occurred to me… There has not been a finisher jacket on the shopDisney site for pre-sale. I know there was one in 2020. And I ordered one for princess in 2018 but didn’t like the one for princess in 2020.
> 
> Was there a finisher jacket at the expo that I missed? Or are they not doing that anymore?



I preordered a finisher jacket for Marathon Weekend this year. They have been cutting off preorders really early (speculation is supply chain issues and timelines). Interestingly, this is the first preorder I've done where the jacket was the same one for sale at the expo.


----------



## xjillianpaige

The Expert said:


> I preordered a finisher jacket for Marathon Weekend this year. They have been cutting off preorders really early (speculation is supply chain issues and timelines). Interestingly, this is the first preorder I've done where the jacket was the same one for sale at the expo.



that was the weekend jacket, not the finisher jacket. In 2018 and 2020 they released a jacket on the shop Disney site for preorder that said “finisher” on it for each race and challenge. It wasn’t available until after the weekend was over.


----------



## The Expert

xjillianpaige said:


> that was the weekend jacket, not the finisher jacket. In 2018 and 2020 they released a jacket on the shop Disney site for preorder that said “finisher” on it for each race and challenge. It wasn’t available until after the weekend was over.



Oh yes! I do remember that from 2020.


----------



## RunWI1265

The Expert said:


> If it's a split right at the seam, like along it, that's a very easy fix for a tailor or a friend with a sewing machine.


Unfortunately, it is along side it. Like not part of the stitching. The fabric has a hole just above the spirit jersey tag near the bottom. 



hauntedcity said:


> My wife has given up on Run Disney shirts. She has a handful of non-race shirts and hoodies that all developed holes, splits, and zipper problems.  For the price, it's insane that the use such cheap materials.
> 
> We haven't had any major problems with our race shirts (knock on wood), but we will never purchase another article of clothing from Run Disney.


I don't know what it's going to take for me to stop buying Disney merchandise. I should be over it, but I just can't help myself. I even switched my flights to get there on Tuesday so I could get to the expo for open. And it's not just limited to RunDisney. Other shirts from shopdisney, shirts and toys from on site. Just burning money over here!


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

There had been some earlier discussion about the marathon distance vs what some of us actually ran.  If you are interested, I did some number crunching and put the details up on the new thread on the main rD page. 
YMMV (literally)


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I really wanted a Dopey mug, but none were to be had at the expo. Soooo, a vinyl sticker from Etsy and a mug from Target and for $7 I have a Dopey mug. Plus a second sticker that will be used to make a car magnet.


----------



## jrsharp21

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I really wanted a Dopey mug, but none were to be had at the expo. Soooo, a vinyl sticker from Etsy and a mug from Target and for $7 I have a Dopey mug. Plus a second sticker that will be used to make a car magnet.View attachment 642359



I like that sticker. I may look to grab a couple. I think it may make a cool luggage bag tag by putting it on some type of rubber material. Also a cool fridge magnet.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Finally got the ambition at the same time that I had a spare moment to cut up and add my new marathon ears to my park bag. I stopped buying race merch when we stopped pin collecting and just enjoy whatever comes with the registration. I really wish Disney had included ears with the 2021 cancelled/virtual


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> What's the usual turnaround time for an email to RunDisney?  I emailed on January 6 and haven't heard anything back yet.



For anyone keeping score, Run Disney replied to my email today (3 weeks later). They were kind enough to reimburse me most of the registration fees in the form of a gift card.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Because wading through all of the info is going to send me down the rabbit hole too far, are boarding groups still a thing for RotR in HS?  Or did iLL replace that?


----------



## fatmanatee

Herding_Cats said:


> Because wading through all of the info is going to send me down the rabbit hole too far, are boarding groups still a thing for RotR in HS?  Or did iLL replace that?


Fully LL now, did it twice! Well worth it, not sure i could have waited in the lines I was seeing.


----------



## jmasgat

Herding_Cats said:


> Because wading through all of the info is going to send me down the rabbit hole too far, are boarding groups still a thing for RotR in HS?  Or did iLL replace that?



As mentioned, no boarding groups anymore. I went to HS on Friday.  Park opened at 9 for general public, with 30 minute early entry for Disney resort guests.  In reality, they let people in at 8, and unlike other parks, they actually opened up the Star Wars rides immediately. I was able to do RoTR and SR and was done by 8:45 (so before the park officially opened).   So it's possible to get both rides in a reasonable amount of time.

Of course, after that It was all downhill from there!


----------



## gosalyn_mallard

Herding_Cats said:


> Because wading through all of the info is going to send me down the rabbit hole too far, are boarding groups still a thing for RotR in HS?  Or did iLL replace that?



Worth it once or twice, maybe.  But IMO, no ride I've already ridden at Disney is really worth paying extra for.  

Genie+ must die!!!

(Too intense? sorry )


----------



## fatmanatee

jmasgat said:


> As mentioned, no boarding groups anymore. I went to HS on Friday.  Park opened at 9 for general public, with 30 minute early entry for Disney resort guests.  In reality, they let people in at 8, and unlike other parks, they actually opened up the Star Wars rides immediately. I was able to do RoTR and SR and was done by 8:45 (so before the park officially opened).   So it's possible to get both rides in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Of course, after that It was all downhill from there!


Interesting, I went the Slinky Dog route and had been wondering how long the waits at GE would be, it looked like more people were headed that way but that’s not bad at all.


----------



## dobball23

hauntedcity said:


> For anyone keeping score, Run Disney replied to my email today (3 weeks later). They were kind enough to reimburse me most of the registration fees in the form of a gift card.


My wife -- who contacted RunDisney on Jan. 6 as well -- heard back from them this morning (23 days later). Looks like they're starting to catch up, just in time for Princess.


----------



## shellott-hill

Herding_Cats said:


> Because wading through all of the info is going to send me down the rabbit hole too far, are boarding groups still a thing for RotR in HS?  Or did iLL replace that?


ILL is not really necessary if you are willing to:

A.  Get to the park for rope drop and be near the front of the pack.
B.  Wait until you are within the 1 hour close time of the park.  Lines typically die down by then.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Herding_Cats said:


> Because wading through all of the info is going to send me down the rabbit hole too far, are boarding groups still a thing for RotR in HS?  Or did iLL replace that?


We also went for early park opening, arriving at least 30 min before the scheduled EE opening. We walked right onto Rise. My husband went back to the park that night (while I was unsuccessfully trying to sleep) and he waited <20 min to get on Rise. 
I think if you play your cards right, there is no reason to pay for it. 

As a side note, I was able to get a spot in the virtual queue for Remy's while running the marathon. I was pretty proud of that!!


----------



## kps7795

gosalyn_mallard said:


> Worth it once or twice, maybe.  But IMO, no ride I've already ridden at Disney is really worth paying extra for.
> 
> Genie+ must die!!!
> 
> (Too intense? sorry )


It's not like you're saying that Bob Chapek should die...just the cash-grab system that he's using to obliterate good will with guests-now known as Customers.


----------



## Jason Bryer

kps7795 said:


> It's not like you're saying that Bob Chapek should die...just the cash-grab system that he's using to obliterate good will with guests-now known as Customers.



Have you watched the documentary on FasePass by Defunctland on Youtube? Very well done and completely changed how I think about the issues of lines.


----------



## kps7795

Jason Bryer said:


> Have you watched the documentary on FasePass by Defunctland on Youtube? Very well done and completely changed how I think about the issues of lines.


I'll watch it later after work.


----------



## GreatLakes

Jason Bryer said:


> Have you watched the documentary on FasePass by Defunctland on Youtube? Very well done and completely changed how I think about the issues of lines.



I loved that video.  It brought me back to my undergraduate operations class.  Who doesn't love some good queue theory?


----------



## huskies90

Jason Bryer said:


> Have you watched the documentary on FastPass by Defunctland on Youtube? Very well done and completely changed how I think about the issues of lines.


I watched it last night. Very interesting. The 1 hour 43 mins flew by. I really wanted to visit Shapeland and ride the Triangle!!


----------



## rubybutt

Jason Bryer said:


> Have you watched the documentary on FasePass by Defunctland on Youtube? Very well done and completely changed how I think about the issues of lines.


I never thought I would watch almost 2 hours about lines, but it went really fast.  He did a really good job.  It seems like the only real answer is a 5th park.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

GreatLakes said:


> I loved that video.  It brought me back to my undergraduate operations class.  Who doesn't love some good queue theory?


There is a good ST:NG joke in there…

IYKYK


----------



## SkydiveGnome

Does anyone know when they ship the virtual medals? Do we get medals for doing virtual?


----------



## Naomeri

SkydiveGnome said:


> Does anyone know when they ship the virtual medals? Do we get medals for doing virtual?


Yes, you get medals (and shirts) for doing virtual.  As for when they ship, they’ll probably start soon, but it could take a really long time.  I got my virtual Wine & Dine 5K swag on December 11, but I didn’t get my challenge swag until January 15.  I suggest signing up for the free package alert service from UPS so you know when it ships, because Disney won’t tell you.


----------



## jpeterson

SkydiveGnome said:


> Does anyone know when they ship the virtual medals? Do we get medals for doing virtual?


We did the virtual races this summer. It took a long time to get the medals. There were 4 of us doing them and 3 sets showed up first and then mine came 6 weeks later even though I submitted my times much earlier.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SkydiveGnome said:


> Does anyone know when they ship the virtual medals? Do we get medals for doing virtual?


As others have said, Disney does not tell you when they ship the medals. So they can arrive at different times. 

For instance, I did the summer series virtual 5K races in 2018. I received all 4 medals in early June. In late July I signed my nephew up for the August virtual 5K. His medal arrived in late September, nearly 2 months after I signed him up.

Last year, I received the virtual marathon weekend races all around the same time. But my Princess virtual half medal arrived one month before my Princess virtual 10K medal arrived (I did not register for the challenge). It turned out that something went wonky and my 10K medal never shipped. When I contacted runDisney they looked into and got back to me.

My Star Wars race medals arrived within a month or so. But I do think they were shipping out the medals faster last year.

So keep an eye out on social media and such for people to start reporting that they received their medal(s). If yours takes longer than say 3 weeks, I would contact runDisney.


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone remember who the sunglass vendor in the exhibitor hall was that had the Minnie Mouse polka dot sunglasses? I believe they were in that first row as you came down the stairs, towards the shirt hand out booths.


----------



## sandam1

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone remember who the sunglass vendor in the exhibitor hall was that had the Minnie Mouse polka dot sunglasses? I believe they were in that first row as you came down the stairs, towards the shirt hand out booths.



My credit card receipt has them as Sparkly Soul. (I bought a pair of these sunglasses)


----------



## opusone

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone remember who the sunglass vendor in the exhibitor hall was that had the Minnie Mouse polka dot sunglasses? I believe they were in that first row as you came down the stairs, towards the shirt hand out booths.


I know goodr sunglasses was there, but I don’t know if they have Minnie glasses.


----------



## jrsharp21

sandam1 said:


> My credit card receipt has them as Sparkly Soul. (I bought a pair of these sunglasses)



Bingo! That is them! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Has anybody received their medal(s) for running the virtual 5k, 10k, etc. yet?


----------



## Herding_Cats

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Has anybody received their medal(s) for running the virtual 5k, 10k, etc. yet?


I think that W&D medals just finished going out.  Or are finishing up being shipped.  I think last year it was 6-8 weeks after the "official" weekend (when everything was virutal) that stuff started to show up and it's been longer than that since they've run dual in-person/virtual events.  You might be looking at late March/early April if the timing is similar to W&D shipping times.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Herding_Cats said:


> I think that W&D medals just finished going out.  Or are finishing up being shipped.  I think last year it was 6-8 weeks after the "official" weekend (when everything was virutal) that stuff started to show up and it's been longer than that since they've run dual in-person/virtual events.  You might be looking at late March/early April if the timing is similar to W&D shipping times.



Thanks! I was concerned it got lost in shipping.


----------



## Herding_Cats

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Has anybody received their medal(s) for running the virtual 5k, 10k, etc. yet?


I've seen a couple of reports of people receiving their MW virtual boxes.  If yours hasn't arrived already, I would think you'll have it sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Has anybody received their medal(s) for running the virtual 5k, 10k, etc. yet?


I just filled out the contact form on the rD site and asked if there was an ETA on virtual shirts and medals.  If we receive anything with more details than a form letter, I'll post it here.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I just filled out the contact form on the rD site and asked if there was an ETA on virtual shirts and medals.  If we receive anything with more details than a form letter, I'll post it here.



Thank you!


----------



## David Dewaelche

Barca33Runner said:


> Well, I took a year off Dopey and they decide to cancel the races. Pretty sure I have to be in for 48.6 this time just to make sure the Weekend happens for everyone. Gotta take one for the team.


looking forward to it


----------



## Naomeri

I just got my MW Virtual 10K swag today.  I do not understand why runDisney can’t send the 5K and 10K swag at the same time  but I now have half my MW swag.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Naomeri said:


> I just got my MW Virtual 10K swag today.  I do not understand why runDisney can’t send the 5K and 10K swag at the same time  but I now have half my MW swag.


Big huge box, or smaller box?  (One size for everything like MW/PHM in 2021 or 2 sizes like SW?)


----------



## Naomeri

Herding_Cats said:


> Big huge box, or smaller box?  (One size for everything like MW/PHM in 2021 or 2 sizes like SW?)


Same size as the 2 boxes I got from W&D (5K and Challenge) and the one from 2021 Summer Virtual Series.  It’s absolutely ridiculous to have such a big box for a single shirt and medal (and a sheet of stickers )


----------



## Herding_Cats

Naomeri said:


> Same size as the 2 boxes I got from W&D (5K and Challenge) and the one from 2021 Summer Virtual Series.  It’s absolutely ridiculous to have such a big box for a single shirt and medal (and a sheet of stickers )


That's pretty funny.  My princess box from last year was bigger than my Lion King box by a couple of inches.  But my star wars box (5k only) is smaller than both.  They cannot pick a size!


----------



## Carol_

I got my WDW virtual 1/2 box with shirt and medal yesterday.


----------



## daustin767

Virtual 10k shirt & medal delivered yesterday


----------



## kps7795

@DopeyBadger I’m planning on training for the Goofy Challenge for next year‘s MW.  Do you feel that the Hanson’s Marathon Method is sufficient for the race and a half challenge?


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> @DopeyBadger I’m planning on training for the Goofy Challenge for next year‘s MW.  Do you feel that the Hanson’s Marathon Method is sufficient for the race and a half challenge?



Obviously I'm not @DopeyBadger, but I'd say just about any standard marathon training plan with consistent back to back run days during training will prepare you sufficiently for either Goofy or Dopey if your goal is to finish upright and comfortably.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> @DopeyBadger I’m planning on training for the Goofy Challenge for next year‘s MW.  Do you feel that the Hanson’s Marathon Method is sufficient for the race and a half challenge?



Yes.  Plenty sufficient.  Any good marathon training plan (which includes Hansons) is sufficient for Goofy or Dopey.  Be sure to read the book cover to cover to reap all the benefits.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> @DopeyBadger I’m planning on training for the Goofy Challenge for next year‘s MW.  Do you feel that the Hanson’s Marathon Method is sufficient for the race and a half challenge?


Never knew they were doing running plans, but I guess with their music no longer getting much airplay that they have time for running these days....


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> Never knew they were doing running plans, but I guess with their music no longer getting much airplay that they have time for running these days....


Damn you!  Now, I'm going to have MmmBOP stuck in my head when I go out for my run after work today.  LMAO!!!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Thank you!


I got a survey from rD late last week asking if I was satisfied with their service.   Except for the fact that they have provided no service.

My 10k package arrived Friday.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Received my virtual 5k kit today! It came via UPS Ground.


----------



## CisforCookie991

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Received my virtual 5k kit today! It came via UPS Ground.


Ahh so jealous! I got my 10k stuff on Friday, so hoping I get the 5k today.

FYI for the masses - I know a lot of people recommend signing up the UPS notifications to find out when these are coming. I used to get them last year when the medals shipped from a company in NJ, but since they started coming from a company in Michigan starting with W&D, no notifications at all. They actually don't show up in my UPS account until several days after they've been delivered.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

kps7795 said:


> Damn you!  Now, I'm going to have MmmBOP stuck in my head when I go out for my run after work today.  LMAO!!!



My musical tastes run up to about 1989 and there isn't much after that that I am familiar with.  This is to the amusement and much eye-rolling of my wife and our kids. 
However, the wife and I play music bingo each week, which is usually me telling her the answers for 1960s and hippie-era 70's tunes and her telling me the answers for 1990 and up.  (We overlap in the 70's and 80's rock). 

I tell you that to say that when I do know something post-1990, it raises eyebrows around here.  
The reaction is usually, "How do you know that?"
Me: "I know things"
Them: [long look]   "No you don't.  Really, how did you know that?"

Life is a Highway is one such tune, and I had to explain that it is the song I have heard most at 3:30 in the morning. 
Truly, when I hear it now, I flash back to the early morning darkness in the corrals, and probably will forever more... 

FWIW, other MW musical memories stuck in my head:
The hot diggety dog song
Chariots of Fire while entering the MK for the half. 
Hakuna Matata: Belting it out at numerous locations along the various race routes (apologies to all within earshot)


----------



## kps7795

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> My musical tastes run up to about 1989 and there isn't much after that that I am familiar with.  This is to the amusement and much eye-rolling of my wife and our kids.
> However, the wife and I play music bingo each week, which is usually me telling her the answers for 1960s and hippie-era 70's tunes and her telling me the answers for 1990 and up.  (We overlap in the 70's and 80's rock).
> 
> I tell you that to say that when I do know something post-1990, it raises eyebrows around here.
> The reaction is usually, "How do you know that?"
> Me: "I know things"
> Them: [long look]   "No you don't.  Really, how did you know that?"
> 
> Life is a Highway is one such tune, and I had to explain that it is the song I have heard most at 3:30 in the morning.
> Truly, when I hear it now, I flash back to the early morning darkness in the corrals, and probably will forever more...
> 
> FWIW, other MW musical memories stuck in my head:
> The hot diggety dog song
> Chariots of Fire while entering the MK for the half.
> Hakuna Matata: Belting it out at numerous locations along the various race routes (apologies to all within earshot)


Did you recognize the beats that the DJ was spinning at Blizzard Beach during the marathon?  I got really excited when I heard "Tootsie Roll" as I was heading out toward DHS.  This brought me back to my college days.


----------



## Mr_Incr3dible

I did not and really don't like rap or hip-hop, so I'm always trying to tune it out;  it's just not my thing.  I had my tunes going on my Aftershokz and was listening to that, as much as I was hearing much of anything after the long slog from AK.  My main thought at Blizzard Beach was how rediculous the tour-de-parking-lot was, and asking myself if I wanted to pick up a discarded bag of ice to put on my head or neck.   FWIW, I didn't. 
My main memory from the long stretch to BB was someone calling out that we were down to a 10K to the finish line.  Gotta like a positive perspective like that. 

My other musical memory is from 10 years ago, somewhere around mile 20 where there was a series of speakers blaring Neal Diamond.  All I could figure was it was motivation to keep scooting to get past that before it became a bad earworm.


----------



## steph0808

kps7795 said:


> Did you recognize the beats that the DJ was spinning at Blizzard Beach during the marathon?  I got really excited when I heard "Tootsie Roll" as I was heading out toward DHS.  This brought me back to my college days.



He was blasting Don't Stop Believing by Journey when I was running through. I think I also heard Whitney Houston's I Wanna Dance with Somebody.

Those really put a bounce in my step!


----------



## kps7795

steph0808 said:


> He was blasting Don't Stop Believing by Journey when I was running through. I think I also heard Whitney Houston's I Wanna Dance with Somebody.
> 
> Those really put a bounce in my step!


That's really interesting.  I wonder if it was a different DJ or if he just decided to switch from 90's hip hop to 80's Pop.  When were you there?  I was there around 9:30.


----------



## DisneyParrothead

Mr_Incr3dible said:


> I did not and really don't like rap or hip-hop, so I'm always trying to tune it out;  it's just not my thing.  I had my tunes going on my Aftershokz and was listening to that, as much as I was hearing much of anything after the long slog from AK.  My main thought at Blizzard Beach was how rediculous the tour-de-parking-lot was, and asking myself if I wanted to pick up a discarded bag of ice to put on my head or neck.   FWIW, I didn't.
> My main memory from the long stretch to BB was someone calling out that we were down to a 10K to the finish line.  Gotta like a positive perspective like that.
> 
> My other musical memory is from 10 years ago, somewhere around mile 20 where there was a series of speakers blaring Neal Diamond.  All I could figure was it was motivation to keep scooting to get past that before it became a bad earworm.


Your musical tastes are almost exactly like mine, and I grew up in the '90s!


----------



## steph0808

kps7795 said:


> That's really interesting.  I wonder if it was a different DJ or if he just decided to switch from 90's hip hop to 80's Pop.  When were you there?  I was there around 9:30.



I was probably there around 8:15/8:30. It was mile 21ish, right?


----------



## kps7795

steph0808 said:


> I was probably there around 8:15/8:30. It was mile 21ish, right?


Exactly.


----------



## daustin767

My wife’s virtual 5k medal & shirt a delivered yesterday evening.


----------



## kps7795

DopeyBadger said:


> Yes.  Plenty sufficient.  Any good marathon training plan (which includes Hansons) is sufficient for Goofy or Dopey.  Be sure to read the book cover to cover to reap all the benefits.


If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions for you concerning training plans for Hansons and Daniels.  I am unsure about using the Hansons plan with 6 days a week of running.  Obviously a LOT of people have used their plan to great success, but is that not too much running?  What do you think based upon your experience with Hansons and Daniels respectively?  When I trained for the marathon, I was running 5 days a week (Tuesday-Thursday and Saturday-Sunday).  Hence, I was partially leaning toward using Daniels for 5 days a week, but I feel lost without guidance about distance.  If I understand correctly, you should base your initial runs upon your peak mileage (.8P).  How would one even go about figuring out what your peak mileage should be?

The other thing that I wanted to ask is how to avoid crashing again.  My longest training run was 18 miles.  I am a SLOW runner and I know that I ran too much based upon what Daniels et al say about maxing your run at 2 1/2 hours.  Nonetheless, my right leg seized up on me at Mile 22 and I slowed down tremendously from DHS to the Finish Line.  I was hydrating every 1/2 mile and taking a gel every 30 minutes.  Was the cramping the result of not having trained enough or do you believe that it was something else?  I tried researching this online and am getting frustrated because some sources say that it was an electrolyte imbalance and other sources say that that is inaccurate.  Thank you in advance.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kps7795 said:


> I am unsure about using the Hansons plan with 6 days a week of running. Obviously a LOT of people have used their plan to great success, but is that not too much running?



It's all relative.  In my view, current fitness relative pacing (effort) X duration = miles.  The "miles" to me is mostly irrelevant and instead I focus on the current fitness relative pacing and duration.  If two runners of vastly different fitness levels run for roughly the same amount of time at roughly the same effort level, then they're going to get similar adaptations to that training run (with a few variables like what's going on on other training days, stress, nutrition, etc. not withstanding).  Just boiling it down simply, those two runners could have covered 4 miles and 8 miles, but both done 60% effort for 60 min and the effect of the training is similar.

So with that in mind, whether the Hansons book plans is too much running is relative to your current fitness level if you follow the mileage based plan.  For someone aiming for a 7 hr marathon, Hansons is probably too much.  For someone aiming for a 4 hr marathon, it's in the right place more or less.  For someone aiming for a 2:30 marathon, it's probably not enough.  I go through some of the calculations when considering training load in the following links.  Training load is much the same as the idea of Effort X Duration.

*Training Load Calculations on Different Training Plans for Different Fitness Profiles*
*Training Load Calculations on Different Training Plans for Different Fitness Profiles: Part 2*



kps7795 said:


> What do you think based upon your experience with Hansons and Daniels respectively? When I trained for the marathon, I was running 5 days a week (Tuesday-Thursday and Saturday-Sunday).



I've done several iterations of Hansons plans and have found great success.  I only attempted the Daniels marathon plan once (Chicago 2018) and got what I believe to be an unrelated ankle tendonitis injury due to a recent move in running location to more cambered streets.

It is definitely possible to run a good marathon on a good 5 day a week plan.  It's also possible that a well followed 6 day plan will yield better results.  All of us individually speaking have upper limits on duration capabilities when it comes to run training.  I've seen some flourish at 6-7 hrs per week, and not do as well with 8-9 hrs per week.  I've seen others do better at 8-9 hrs per week than 6-7 hrs per week.  I've got one guy that does his absolute best at 12-14 hrs per week (not recommended volume level for most).



kps7795 said:


> Hence, I was partially leaning toward using Daniels for 5 days a week, but I feel lost without guidance about distance. If I understand correctly, you should base your initial runs upon your peak mileage (.8P). How would one even go about figuring out what your peak mileage should be?



My advice is not to increase your total weekly duration of training much more than a few hours from your last training plan.  So if peak week in your last training plan was 4 hrs, then see how a well balanced/designed 6.5 hrs training plan goes.  If you've done 6.5 hrs peak week and done well with it, try 8 hrs as a peak week the next time around.  Once you know how many hrs per week, then you can back calculate how many miles that would be by roughly using your current fitness pacing and choosing a value about mid-point between your assigned long run pace and easy pace.



kps7795 said:


> The other thing that I wanted to ask is how to avoid crashing again. My longest training run was 18 miles. I am a SLOW runner and I know that I ran too much based upon what Daniels et al say about maxing your run at 2 1/2 hours. Nonetheless, my right leg seized up on me at Mile 22 and I slowed down tremendously from DHS to the Finish Line. I was hydrating every 1/2 mile and taking a gel every 30 minutes. Was the cramping the result of not having trained enough or do you believe that it was something else? I tried researching this online and am getting frustrated because some sources say that it was an electrolyte imbalance and other sources say that that is inaccurate. Thank you in advance. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.



There are a myriad of possible reasons why you'll crash during a marathon.  I've done quite a few (15-16?) and would say I've only not suffered a true fade twice (never a cramp though, just a fatigue induced stop).  That's despite my best efforts when it comes to pacing, nutrition, goal setting, adjustments due to temperature, etc.  A marathon is super tough.  So don't get super hung up on a single attempt and trying to perfect your marathon experience.  It's really really hard if you're going for a maximal effort.

The first place to start is your training.  Not so much that you didn't go far enough, but if the training was poorly balanced, trained too fast, etc. as plenty of other reasons why the marathon experience can suffer.  So getting in "good" training for a marathon is probably going to explain 85% of the fade experience.

I'm a proponent of finding your maximum tolerance of nutrition intake in training.  So I'm consuming 96g carbs/hr when I race a marathon as an example.  Some can't tolerate that much while running and need to do less.  So in training, try to find your maximum with something you can tolerate.  That's a good place to start with carb consumption.  Electrolytes can be imbalanced as well and there's lots of good products out there that when taken appropriately can be helpful.  There are also extreme electrolyte solutions for those that really need a lot, but be wary of using it if you don't truly need that much.

eta-  Alsp be wary of online calculators converting your HM or less times into a marathon prediction.  Most of those calculators represent a time that only about the Top 6% actually achieve.  The average runner tends to be quite a bit slower than those predictions.


----------



## GreatLakes

kps7795 said:


> If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions for you concerning training plans for Hansons and Daniels.  I am unsure about using the Hansons plan with 6 days a week of running.  Obviously a LOT of people have used their plan to great success, but is that not too much running?  What do you think based upon your experience with Hansons and Daniels respectively?  When I trained for the marathon, I was running 5 days a week (Tuesday-Thursday and Saturday-Sunday).  Hence, I was partially leaning toward using Daniels for 5 days a week, but I feel lost without guidance about distance.  If I understand correctly, you should base your initial runs upon your peak mileage (.8P).  How would one even go about figuring out what your peak mileage should be?



@DopeyBadger already gave you a lot of great information above.  I wanted to give you my perspective using Hanson for the first time for this past MW because I had a lot of the same questions you had.  MW 2022 was my 5th full.  I'm not a high mileage runner and for all 4 of my previous fulls I used a 5 day plan that had multiple 20 mile runs because I just thought that is what you did.  I used Hanson's 6 day a week plan which peaked at 18 miles and ran a PR (11 years older than my previous PR), felt better than I ever had during marathon training, and felt great after the race.  I finished the race with a BQ, stayed at Epcot from open to close walking just under 80,000 steps that day, and woke up Monday feeling no more sore than after a training run. 

Before this plan I could count the number of weeks in the past 17 years that I did 6 days of running on one hand.  I was a little worried about overdoing it but came out of it extremely happy.  My advice would be the following:


Get and read the Hanson book if you haven't already.
If you don't already do a lot of slow running (relative to your max HR) do it.  I didn't really value the long, slow aerobic base building for years but it is key to a successful marathon in my opinion.
Start increasing the frequency of your runs now.  You don't have to even add mileage but get used to going out on slightly fatigued legs.
The Hanson plan is the first one I did that didn't follow the long run with a rest day.  I think using that long run fatigue and running the next day is a key part of their program.
Listen to your body.  I had some days I knew I shouldn't run and I skipped the day.  If you do that, however, take a look at the plan and adjust.  Did you skip an easy day or one of the workouts?  I made sure I only skipped easy days and if I skipped a workout that is what I did a day late and made a few adjustments after that day to line back up the workouts and easy days.
I am altering the Hanson advanced half marathon plan (fair warning @DopeyBadger but I will likely shoot you a DM asking a few questions in the future) in an attempt to run the W&D challenge with a sub 40:00 10K and sub 1:30 half I feel that good about what the full plan did to my speed and endurance.



kps7795 said:


> The other thing that I wanted to ask is how to avoid crashing again.  My longest training run was 18 miles.  I am a SLOW runner and I know that I ran too much based upon what Daniels et al say about maxing your run at 2 1/2 hours.  Nonetheless, my right leg seized up on me at Mile 22 and I slowed down tremendously from DHS to the Finish Line.  I was hydrating every 1/2 mile and taking a gel every 30 minutes.  Was the cramping the result of not having trained enough or do you believe that it was something else?  I tried researching this online and am getting frustrated because some sources say that it was an electrolyte imbalance and other sources say that that is inaccurate.  Thank you in advance.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.



The marathon is rough and there might not be a single reason for what happened to you.  I'm not sure you'll really be able to know for sure unless you had some blood and tissue samples taken right at the finish line and analyzed.  You know your body better than I do but I think a gel every 30 minutes is too much.  How did you feel going into that marathon?  Not just physically but mentally.  Did you taper without completely stopping running?  Was the trip down delayed which added stress?  Did you have a big project at home or work on your mind leading up to the race?  Don't underestimate the mental aspects of stress when running a physically demanding race.


----------



## kps7795

DISfam2401 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a tibial stress fracture - symptoms sound right and the x-ray was very suspicious (bone changes in the area but no fracture seen.) I'm having an MRI to confirm and see how bad it is. If, in fact, I cannot run, does anyone know if I can cancel either for a refund or future credit? We're going anyway since my husband is running and we're making a family trip of it. I guess I could always just grab the shirt and skip the race, but I'd rather save the $ for a future race.


If you don't mind me revisiting your old post, what happened with your suspected tibial stress fracture?  Also, what symptoms were you experiencing that led you to seek medical treatment and made you believe that you might have a stress fracture?  I ran way too fast going downhill chasing after a 2:07 POT and I was subsequently feeling pain in my right shin when I started running again following a week off of running.  Additionally, I was aware of the pain in my shin when walking up stairs.  Does this sound at all like what you were experiencing?  Thank you for any feedback that you can give me.  It's rather frustrating not knowing what's wrong with your body.


----------



## XoxoAmy

kps7795 said:


> If you don't mind me revisiting your old post, what happened with your suspected tibial stress fracture?  Also, what symptoms were you experiencing that led you to seek medical treatment and made you believe that you might have a stress fracture?  I ran way too fast going downhill chasing after a 2:07 POT and I was subsequently feeling pain in my right shin when I started running again following a week off of running.  Additionally, I was aware of the pain in my shin when walking up stairs.  Does this sound at all like what you were experiencing?  Thank you for any feedback that you can give me.  It's rather frustrating not knowing what's wrong with your body.


I had a stress fracture in my shin this past January/Feb, and couldn't run the Princess HM as a result.  I had a persistent, slightly mild pain for a few weeks, and eventually when I felt it just walking around during day to day life, I got an MRI.  It took a while to get the MRI done and then visit again with the doc to review the results (2-3 weeks total) so the MRI showed the beginning of a stress fracture, or that it had healed somewhat.  I stayed off it for 6 weeks and started running again in March. I was able to run the 10k and 10M during SS in April, which I didn't expect but was so happy to do.
As far as symptoms, it was a dull pain that was slightly different than just a sore calf.  And it was only on one leg.  In the middle of my shin, on the side, it was very sore to the touch and if you ran your hand along the side of the bone, there was a slightly raised bump in the sore area.  (Not that I should be diagnosing anything!)  It's annoying for sure.  I have been taking calcium supplements to hopefully strengthen the bone and avoid a repeat injury.  Though I forget on some days (I really need to be consistent, but I hate taking pills).  I'm also going to add Vit D supplements too.  Hope yours isn't serious!


----------



## kps7795

XoxoAmy said:


> I had a stress fracture in my shin this past January/Feb, and couldn't run the Princess HM as a result.  I had a persistent, slightly mild pain for a few weeks, and eventually when I felt it just walking around during day to day life, I got an MRI.  It took a while to get the MRI done and then visit again with the doc to review the results (2-3 weeks total) so the MRI showed the beginning of a stress fracture, or that it had healed somewhat.  I stayed off it for 6 weeks and started running again in March. I was able to run the 10k and 10M during SS in April, which I didn't expect but was so happy to do.
> As far as symptoms, it was a dull pain that was slightly different than just a sore calf.  And it was only on one leg.  In the middle of my shin, on the side, it was very sore to the touch and if you ran your hand along the side of the bone, there was a slightly raised bump in the sore area.  (Not that I should be diagnosing anything!)  It's annoying for sure.  I have been taking calcium supplements to hopefully strengthen the bone and avoid a repeat injury.  Though I forget on some days (I really need to be consistent, but I hate taking pills).  I'm also going to add Vit D supplements too.  Hope yours isn't serious!


I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better.  In addition to the MRI, did you also get an X-ray?  If so, did the X-ray give any indication of the stress fracture?


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better.  In addition to the MRI, did you also get an X-ray?  If so, did the X-ray give any indication of the stress fracture?



As I understand it, an x-ray can confirm the presence of a stress fracture if it's bad/advanced enough, but it can't rule one out because they often don't show up in mild or early stages. That's where the MRI comes in.


----------



## jpeterson

kps7795 said:


> If you don't mind me revisiting your old post, what happened with your suspected tibial stress fracture?  Also, what symptoms were you experiencing that led you to seek medical treatment and made you believe that you might have a stress fracture?  I ran way too fast going downhill chasing after a 2:07 POT and I was subsequently feeling pain in my right shin when I started running again following a week off of running.  Additionally, I was aware of the pain in my shin when walking up stairs.  Does this sound at all like what you were experiencing?  Thank you for any feedback that you can give me.  It's rather frustrating not knowing what's wrong with your body.


I had bad shin pain after MW 2022 and went to the doctor just to be sure.  Didn't have a stress fracture but did have some inflammation that was very bad.  a bit of PT helped me out enormously.  Might be worth getting it checked out just to be safe.


----------



## Jillfo

camaker said:


> As I understand it, an x-ray can confirm the presence of a stress fracture if it's bad/advanced enough, but it can't rule one out because they often don't show up in mild or early stages. That's where the MRI comes in.


I had a femoral stress fracture in 2011. It did not appear on the x-rays but was clear on the MRI. I had to insist on getting the MRI.


----------



## kps7795

camaker said:


> As I understand it, an x-ray can confirm the presence of a stress fracture if it's bad/advanced enough, but it can't rule one out because they often don't show up in mild or early stages. That's where the MRI comes in.


If anything, mine is just beginning or is rather minor.  After less than a week's rest, I was already pain-free walking up stairs.  That tells me that whatever is wrong is not that serious.  Nonetheless, I believe that I would exacerbate a stress fracture if I begin a training plan now even though I am currently not experiencing symptoms.  What I don't want to happen is to take an injury which will resolve itself in 4-6 weeks and make it so bad that I can't run for months.  My intuition tells me to just get an MRI, but I believe that the proper protocol would be to first get an X-ray and follow-up with the MRI if the X-ray proves inconclusive.


----------



## DISfam2401

kps7795 said:


> If you don't mind me revisiting your old post, what happened with your suspected tibial stress fracture?  Also, what symptoms were you experiencing that led you to seek medical treatment and made you believe that you might have a stress fracture?  I ran way too fast going downhill chasing after a 2:07 POT and I was subsequently feeling pain in my right shin when I started running again following a week off of running.  Additionally, I was aware of the pain in my shin when walking up stairs.  Does this sound at all like what you were experiencing?  Thank you for any feedback that you can give me.  It's rather frustrating not knowing what's wrong with your body.


I had pain in my shin, about a third of the way up on the inner side and it was very painful to touch, just in one specific area. I ignored it for a while but then for days after each long run I was limping and going up/ down stairs was really painful. Originally, my primary sent me for an x-ray which was suspicious for a stress fx but I told her I wanted to be sure because I really wanted to run my race. So I then got an MRI about a week later and ortho told me it was a benign tumor (osteoma) and I was fine to run my half if I felt like it. Spoiler alert - it wasn't! (which I never thought it was...) I ran my half and made it through 7 miles before I had to run/walk the rest. We had a week at Disney after that and I went to the parks every day but it was really painful and I took a LOT of Tylenol. I called ortho again when I got back and he sent me for a CT but it took another 2 weeks and lo and behold no tumor but what looked like a healing stress fracture. It took over 6 weeks before it wasn't painful to walk and am just now getting back to running. Soooo... long story short definitely get it checked out!


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> If anything, mine is just beginning or is rather minor.  After less than a week's rest, I was already pain-free walking up stairs.  That tells me that whatever is wrong is not that serious.  Nonetheless, I believe that I would exacerbate a stress fracture if I begin a training plan now even though I am currently not experiencing symptoms.  What I don't want to happen is to take an injury which will resolve itself in 4-6 weeks and make it so bad that I can't run for months.  My intuition tells me to just get an MRI, but I believe that the proper protocol would be to first get an X-ray and follow-up with the MRI if the X-ray proves inconclusive.



Yes, they'll generally do an x-ray first, if for no other reason than it might show a stress fracture, or could even show something different, while waiting for insurance authorization for an MRI.

The orthopedist was convinced my shin pain a couple of years ago was due to a stress fracture. After x-ray and MRI all turned out negative, he basically told me it must be soft tissue and good luck.  It took going to a running specialist PT to finally get a diagnosis and treatment plan that set things right.  I apparently have atypical curvature in my tibia that leads to strains of the posterior tibialis muscle.


----------



## kps7795

DISfam2401 said:


> I had pain in my shin, about a third of the way up on the inner side and it was very painful to touch, just in one specific area. I ignored it for a while but then for days after each long run I was limping and going up/ down stairs was really painful. Originally, my primary sent me for an x-ray which was suspicious for a stress fx but I told her I wanted to be sure because I really wanted to run my race. So I then got an MRI about a week later and ortho told me it was a benign tumor (osteoma) and I was fine to run my half if I felt like it. Spoiler alert - it wasn't! (which I never thought it was...) I ran my half and made it through 7 miles before I had to run/walk the rest. We had a week at Disney after that and I went to the parks every day but it was really painful and I took a LOT of Tylenol. I called ortho again when I got back and he sent me for a CT but it took another 2 weeks and lo and behold no tumor but what looked like a healing stress fracture. It took over 6 weeks before it wasn't painful to walk and am just now getting back to running. Soooo... long story short definitely get it checked out!


I'm really glad to hear that you're feeling better now.  Thank you for the feedback.  If anything, I believe that mine is either just starting or is quite minor.  It was never painful to the touch and I would only describe the pain as noticeable when walking up stairs.  That being said, I'm going to an ortho this afternoon who specializes in sports medicine.


----------



## kps7795

camaker said:


> Yes, they'll generally do an x-ray first, if for no other reason than it might show a stress fracture, or could even show something different, while waiting for insurance authorization for an MRI.
> 
> The orthopedist was convinced my shin pain a couple of years ago was due to a stress fracture. After x-ray and MRI all turned out negative, he basically told me it must be soft tissue and good luck.  It took going to a running specialist PT to finally get a diagnosis and treatment plan that set things right.  I apparently have atypical curvature in my tibia that leads to strains of the posterior tibialis muscle.


Ouch.  I hope that you're feeling better now.


----------



## camaker

kps7795 said:


> Ouch.  I hope that you're feeling better now.



Oh, that happened like 3 years ago, so everything is good now!  Turns out all I needed was dry needling and some custom inserts that the PT makes herself to reduce stress on the muscle. I go back about once a year for new insoles and dry needling as needed to keep it tamped down. I just like to throw it out there as a cautionary tale, as I might still not know what the problem was if I hadn't searched out the running PT.  As runners we're almost conditioned to jump straight to stress fracture as a worst case self-diagnosis when there's a lot that can go wrong down in that region.


----------



## XoxoAmy

camaker said:


> As I understand it, an x-ray can confirm the presence of a stress fracture if it's bad/advanced enough, but it can't rule one out because they often don't show up in mild or early stages. That's where the MRI comes in.


Right - I didn't get an xray because my doc could tell mine wasn't incredibly bad (I could walk on it just fine) so we went right to the MRI to get a better sense of what was going on.


----------



## Onceuponamarathon

"That tells me that whatever is wrong is not that serious. "

Just want to say a word of caution.  Depending on the location or type, it actually can be serious. Even with the pain going away.  I had a femoral neck SF and at it's worst, the pain was a 3/10.  A week of rest put me at 0.  Due to the location though, it's very high risk.  They usually put you on crutches and go completely non-weight bearing for weeks if you have one.  And even walking with no pain can extend the fracture, prompting the need for surgery to put in pins for stabilization during the healing process.  The best way to avoid surgery (really the only way), is to catch it in the earliest stages and take immediate action.  Most don't catch it in the early stage because it feels better with rest and they figure it must not be that serious.   MRI would give you more info.


----------



## kps7795

jpeterson said:


> I had bad shin pain after MW 2022 and went to the doctor just to be sure.  Didn't have a stress fracture but did have some inflammation that was very bad.  a bit of PT helped me out enormously.  Might be worth getting it checked out just to be safe.


I'm getting a MRI on Tuesday of my Right Tibia, but I don't think that it is actually a stress fracture because the pain that I had been experiencing was not specifically localized.  I don't know what is actually wrong, but I walked with my daughter for five minutes before her run on Tuesday and I could feel my right shin swelling.  It was a rather sore feeling like I could sense the muscles and/or tissues expanding as I walked.   Does this sound at all similar to what you experienced?


----------



## jpeterson

No, I didn't really have the swelling.  I had some tenderness in the area and pain as I walked or ran.  Mine was inflammation along the bone and probably would have developed into a stress fracture if I had pushed through and kept running.


----------



## kps7795

kps7795 said:


> I'm getting a MRI on Tuesday of my Right Tibia, but I don't think that it is actually a stress fracture because the pain that I had been experiencing was not specifically localized.  I don't know what is actually wrong, but I walked with my daughter for five minutes before her run on Tuesday and I could feel my right shin swelling.  It was a rather sore feeling like I could sense the muscles and/or tissues expanding as I walked.   Does this sound at all similar to what you experienced?


Update:  Grade 1 Stress Reaction.  Specifically, "Mild anterior tibial periosteal edema along the proximal/mid diaphysis consistent with a grade 1 stress reaction."  I know that this basically means I won't be running anytime soon.  I just hope that I can be running again sometime this summer to prepare for Goofy.  My follow-up appointment is with a sports medicine doctor on Friday morning.


----------



## jmasgat

kps7795 said:


> Update:  Grade 1 Stress Reaction.  Specifically, "Mild anterior tibial periosteal edema along the proximal/mid diaphysis consistent with a grade 1 stress reaction."  I know that this basically means I won't be running anytime soon.  I just hope that I can be running again sometime this summer to prepare for Goofy.  My follow-up appointment is with a sports medicine doctor on Friday morning.



Sorry to hear. Feel free to join me on the injury bus. Sending pixie dust and patience your way for a speedy recovery.


----------

